# Fairy Tail



## Proxy (Aug 9, 2006)

Fairy Tail



Alternative title:
フェアリーテイル (Japanese)

Genres: Action, Adventure, Comedy, Supernatural

In the world of magic, there are associations called guilds in which people of varying magical abilities unite to strengthen themselves as well as for other purposes. This story tells of a young fire mage named Natsu, who's current purpose is to find his parent, Igneel, who happens to be a dragon. He belongs to a guild called Fairy Tail, who in the world of mages are renowned for being  quite the trouble. 

While there are guilds who follow the strict rules of conduct, there are those who stray from this path and become dark guilds which are not sanctioned. 

Guilds strive by offering their services in return for payment. Usually, jobs taken by Fairy Tail often leads to chaos, due to its members' rambunctious behavior and often pushes its members to their limits. Accompanied by the newest mage, Lucy Heartfilia, and longtime friends Erza Scarlet, Gray Fullbuster, and Happy, Fairy Tail is nothing short of an adventure worth getting into.  



*The Fairy Tail FC*​​​


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 22, 2010)

He's so awesome he lost his battle with Gray of all people 
Man, the Royal Guard sucked


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Hughes people . 

I don't need to say any more


----------



## KBL (Sep 22, 2010)

Gray is not that weak... well... he wasn't...


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 22, 2010)

Who the fuck is Mest?


----------



## Punpun (Sep 22, 2010)

We already had this discussion. :33


----------



## Cash (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats just how random Mest is


----------



## KBL (Sep 22, 2010)

In b4 Mest owns everybody.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 22, 2010)

I just read the chapter. 

the guy just came out of nowhere.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 22, 2010)

lolMest         .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 22, 2010)

I can't believe no one remembers Mest, he's been pretty much in every background character gathering in the series. He's like Waldo, here's there you just have to look hard


----------



## Felix (Sep 22, 2010)

Fucking Mest
One panel and already hyped to kingdom come

FUCK YEAH MEST


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Sep 22, 2010)

i want some gray/mest fanservice SHIT! >

anyways poor cana

i also think something will occur at the island and instead of the "death" magic guy being a villain, i think he'll turn out to be of some sort of connection to cana, he already appears to have a connection to natsu tho.. o.O but yea i think he'll die in the process. leaving cana and natsu sad BAM! my theory

stay mad haos.​


----------



## Cash (Sep 22, 2010)

Might jump off the Gildarts wagon and roll with Mest.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 22, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Might jump off the Gildarts wagon and roll with Mest.



You did not just say that .


----------



## KBL (Sep 22, 2010)

You don't say thing  like that in Blinky's presence...


----------



## Heretic (Sep 22, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I can't believe no one remembers Mest, he's been pretty much in every background character gathering in the series. He's like Waldo, here's there you just have to look hard



Are you serious? Or is this sarcasm (hard to tell over the 'net)

If you're serious, i'm about to reread some arcs...


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2010)

What, Mest is having hype? Lol.



If he win it will be hilarious.


----------



## BVB (Sep 22, 2010)

mest could be the son of gildartz.


----------



## Cash (Sep 22, 2010)

Dont give me that look Gildarts. I'll get Mest to straighten this out


----------



## Cash (Sep 22, 2010)

Hopefully Mest doesnt end up like the gate keepers in Bleach


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 22, 2010)

don't mest with Mest.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 22, 2010)

It's funny that with all the useless side character we've had with their Guild Profile over the last 200 Chapters that Mashima just pulls one out of his ass yet again.


----------



## Pastelduck (Sep 22, 2010)

An unknown ally that just appears when an enemy approaches.  I am reminded of the old Star Trek when the red shirts would accompanied the crew:  To die a horrible death.  Good bye Mest!


----------



## wolfteam000 (Sep 22, 2010)

at least the new good guys pulled out of his ass look good, unlike emoHughes


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 23, 2010)

Would Mest be the new Gerard?


----------



## Trent (Sep 23, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Look at this friend.



Even Gravity is in such awe in front of such badassness that it sometimes forgets to affect him.


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 23, 2010)

Strongest team in FT verse :sugar boy, the roid-owl and wally (the creppy dude with all the nifty shit with 8 bit looking body(he has a gun that shots square bullets people ))


----------



## Cash (Sep 23, 2010)

Wally was very dandy


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 23, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> Strongest team in FT verse :sugar boy, the roid-owl and wally (the creppy dude with all the nifty shit with 8 bit looking body(he has a gun that shots square bullets people ))



The Three Faces of Fail


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 23, 2010)

You just said Fukurou was fail.......



KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Gray is not that weak... well... he wasn't...



Gray was then owned by nameless fodder .


----------



## Proxy (Sep 23, 2010)

roid-owl


----------



## Rene (Sep 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Dont give me that look Gildarts. I'll get Mest to straighten this out


You disappoint Gildartz.



Ganta said:


> Wally was very dandy


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 23, 2010)

Gildartz gets one-shotted by Mest


----------



## Thor (Sep 23, 2010)

UndineWrath said:


> Would Mest be the new Gerard?



No but he will be a close second 

I don't think anyone in this manga will be as awesome and have as much impact that Jellal Gerard


----------



## KBL (Sep 23, 2010)

We need another Gajeel + Natsu fight


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2010)

The fight that nerfed S-Class rank?


----------



## Cash (Sep 23, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> We need another Gajeel + Natsu fight



Epic sig    .


----------



## Proxy (Sep 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Epic sig    .



Agreed. Too bad it did nothing


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 23, 2010)

No one can defeat alone that beast called Luxus


----------



## KBL (Sep 23, 2010)

Laxus manliness can survive that


----------



## Rene (Sep 24, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> No one can defeat alone that beast called Luxus


Gildartz can. :ho


----------



## Mister B (Sep 24, 2010)

Rene said:


> Gildartz can. :ho


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

Yammy and Gildarts on one page. NF is about to shutdown from epicness. Page coudlnt get anymore manly.


----------



## Mister B (Sep 24, 2010)

Just as planned.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 24, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> You just said Fukurou was fail.......




Yes I did, but out of the Three Faces of Fail he's...the top 

I just realised, looking back...

...Cana has some nice bewbs


----------



## Rene (Sep 24, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Yes I did, but out of the Three Faces of Fail he's...the top
> 
> I just realised, looking back...


I once respected you Gaelek.


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

Once we get more Mest info this thread will explode


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 24, 2010)

^Just like Sugarboy


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 24, 2010)

Rene said:


> I once respected you Gaelek.



If it helps, I do happen to like Gildartz 

_I_ was repected? 
You do realise that a lot of my posts in this Thread relate to Lucy/Erza/tits'n'ass/all-of-the-above, right?


----------



## Proxy (Sep 24, 2010)

Mest


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 24, 2010)

Elfman better do well in the stupid test or I will rage!


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

Mehhh, Not an Elfman fan.


----------



## Thor (Sep 24, 2010)

Elfman will get oneshotted by Mest


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

True story.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 24, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> Elfman better do well in the stupid test or I will rage!



Kinda doubt it....

His finest hour was beating up arguably the weakest member of the Element 4 and...umm...being punk'd by Evergreen...and then by Fried....

Elfman is like Chad in Bleach - good at being beaten up.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 24, 2010)

Fried is my bet.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 24, 2010)

I disapprove of Fairy Tail if Levy won the test and becomes S-Class Mage.

She was totally raped by Partner Lily's pet along with her two fodders with a hard on for her. 

Will be interesting to see how she handle this test.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 24, 2010)

Levy was raped beaten to a pulp by Gazille and he didn't even look like it took any effort afterwards. This was with Scrub A and Scrub B at her side as well. 
The only credible thing she's done - magic wise - is breaking Frieds uber-barrier that even kept Markarov locked  up.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 24, 2010)

Natsu is 3 steps above the rest of the contenders...


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't think they'll be fighting each other. the trial will probably be an obstacle course. first one who gets to the top, wins. 

Fried can just turn intoa  demon and fly.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 24, 2010)

How can Natsu _not _be an S-Class Mage already when he whacked the piss out of Luxus? Okay, Luxus was _heavily _nerfed at the time, but still....


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

This test is way more than just fighting.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 24, 2010)

Ganta said:


> This test is way more than just fighting.



Please.  We all know that test will be hijacked somehow so it has nothing to do with anything BUT fighting.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 24, 2010)

then Levy and Elfman get raped again.


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Please.  We all know that test will be hijacked somehow so it has nothing to do with anything BUT fighting.



If it gets hijacked by someone then its not exactly the original test that has Levy involved.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 24, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> How can Natsu _not _be an S-Class Mage already when he whacked the piss out of Luxus? Okay, Luxus was _heavily _nerfed at the time, but still....



Through plot. Hell, why not bump him up to Gildartz level since he'll be nakama punching people at that level soon enough 

My vote is for Fried.


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

Need to know what the hell is wrong with Cana. Lots of shit going on in FT right now.


----------



## Mister B (Sep 24, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Through plot. Hell, why not bump him up to *Gildartz level* since he'll be nakama punching people at that level soon enough
> 
> My vote is for Fried.



What the fuck is that shit supposed to mean.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 24, 2010)

Mister B said:


> What the fuck is that shit supposed to mean.



This is the man who took on a dragon and lived to tell the tale. Gildartz level: recognize it


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 24, 2010)

Mashima might have invented Mest just so he wouldn't have to promote any of the characters to S Class (by promoting Mest instead)

And he was so close to winning last year


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

Cana probably wants Mest. Mest shows up yearly thats why she being all emo. He shows up, hits. takes the test then leave. Thats how Mest do


----------



## Proxy (Sep 24, 2010)

I think she actually has a connection with him. Her reaction and his sudden appearance is too coincidental. 

Also, Mashima hinting at Natsu/Lucy, possibly? I pray thee not


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

It'd be kinda lame seeing it happen since Lisanna popped up. Besides, Her tits belong to Loki


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

So apparently there will be a chapter after all this week. 



> Fairy Tail will be a little delayed, we expect it up in about 6 hours.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Sep 25, 2010)

well wadaya know, FT 202 is out 

Chapter 30 is out now.

goodness Gray and Loki? Weird combo but gah  Gazille is so cool in this chapter  and who can not like Mest? Picking Wendy is a good choice for him, the fighter and the healer 

Mest has officially earned his place among Gerard and Mystogan for me  haters can hate but Mest will pwn chu all

I'm rooting for:
Gazille and Levy (now that Gazille is here )
Mest (but still not liking Wendy)
hmm Natsu


----------



## Random Member (Sep 25, 2010)

GajeelxLevi is my new OTP


----------



## Rene (Sep 25, 2010)

Goddammit new chapter, stop giving me hope for a good arc.

Mest is the disciple of Mystogan, lets hope he doesn't end up like mystogan did as well.

You know, vanishing out of the manga forever without showing his face.

I liked the art on Panther Lily's character sheet, though the chibi felt really out of place.

Also, Gildartz telling everyone to man up, like a boss. Doubt he's taking part though, wouldn't that sort of make the test ridiculously hard?



Gaelek_13 said:


> If it helps, I do happen to like Gildartz


...

I'm watching you.





> _I_ was repected?
> You do realise that a lot of my posts in this Thread relate to Lucy/Erza/tits'n'ass/all-of-the-above, right?


You say it like that's a bad thing.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 25, 2010)

Great chapter. Gajeel/Levy was expected, but cool nonetheless. That pairing is about canon.

Mest being a disciple of Mistgun was not, though. Still, it doesn't make sense, seeing as how Mg was reclusive and cast everyone to sleep. Having a subordinate seems a bit farfetched. 

Does Cana want to meet Luxus? 

P.S. Pantherlily's GC was pretty cool. I liked that Mashima threw in both versions.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 25, 2010)

There's some bromance going on there between Gray and Loki


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 25, 2010)

Cana is going to be an S Class mage. 

Mashima already spoiled the ending.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 25, 2010)

Lucy's getting jealous 

This arc is coming down to either Cana, Levi, or Mest. One of the three, or no one will make it to S-class.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 25, 2010)

Elfman x Evergreen


----------



## Proxy (Sep 25, 2010)

With Mira regaining her power, it's good to see that she's back in standing as an S-class mage.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 25, 2010)

oh yeah, I can't wait to see her in action.


----------



## Eternal Flame (Sep 25, 2010)

I thought this chapter was pretty good. Sets up everything nicely for whatever is gonna happen this arc. Some of the pairings were unexpected, but its cool cause a lot of the characters I wanted to see in action again. I liked learning a bit more about Panterlily through his card.

Looking forward to next chapter.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

Mest x Loki.

Why am I not surprised. A player can only teams up with another player.

It was Grey.  

Mashima disappoint me. 

---

Mest x Wendy, everyone is loli for wendy. 

---

Oh god Gajeel is definitely the only redeeming factor of this manga. + he choose the cutest girl in FT.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Sep 25, 2010)

Mest might just be lying to Wendy to get her trust since she trusts Gerard. It's still possible for Mest to be a villain. Scratch that, it's still possible Mest is Gerard.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 25, 2010)

I've got high expectations for this arc 

They'll probably get crushed, burned, tramped on and nakama punched in the end though


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

Twilight Aurora said:


> Mest might just be lying to Wendy to get her trust since she trusts Gerard. It's still possible for Mest to be a villain. Scratch that, it's still possible Mest is Gerard.



Yay, Mest have a strange scar, that's suspicious. And so far only Gerard was interested in Wendy. 

You are on something.


----------



## Rene (Sep 25, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> They'll probably get crushed, burned, tramped on and nakama punched in the end though


And then the healing can start once more.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Yay, Mest have a strange scar, that's suspicious. And so far only Gerard was interested in Wendy.
> 
> You are on something.


Both Mistgan and Mest are loli lovers.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 25, 2010)

Gajeel/Levi vs. Mirajane. Make it happen.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 25, 2010)

Gonna read the new chapter today. Hoping it will satisfy me.


----------



## Mister B (Sep 25, 2010)

Dat Mest, pickin' up the girls young.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 25, 2010)

GrayXLoki .


Mest is really the new Gerard Mystogan.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Both Mistgan and Mest are loli lovers.



Everyone is loli for wendy.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 25, 2010)

Great chapter, this arc better not be fucked up in the end. 

Very interesting pairings. :33

Mest - New Gerand? Wash out your fucking mouths! 

Let the S-Class Exam begin!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 25, 2010)

I wonder how many of the contestants will become S class mages.
I place my bets on Natsu and Kana.


----------



## Rene (Sep 25, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Everyone is loli for wendy.



No.

**


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

Rene said:


> No.
> 
> **



Don't hide from the truth. 

Deep down you know it's true.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 25, 2010)

So the teams goes like this?

Natsu + Happy
Elfman + Evergreen
Gray + Loki
Cana + Lucy
Fried + Bixlow
Mest + Wendy
Levy + Gajeel
Juvia + Lisanna

Amirite?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

Overall nice chapter, good setup for the new arc (where have I heard that before?).

Pretty surprised at the teams present and I'm actually pretty satisfied.
Also this is the first time we've seen Natsu's and Happy's house


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 25, 2010)

My betting odds, if we assume there is only one winner.

Natsu and Happy 2/1 He is the protagonist and he wants this a lot.

Elfman and Evergreen 40/1 No way he is gonna win.

Gray and Loki - 8/1 They have a chance but still Gray doesnt have what it takes to become an S class mage for me.

Fried and Bixlow - 40/1 ...No not gonna happen.

Cana and Lucy - 5/1  Cana has a backstory in this arc, so I wouldnt take her out plus we havent seen her abilities yet.

Juvia and Lisanna 20/1 No, Juvia is good but not enough.

Levi and Gazille 40/1 Gazille might cause some trouble, but there is no fucking way Levi is gonna become an S class wizard get real.

Mest - Wendy 3.5/1 Mest is a question mark, but he's been hyped as a mystgan's apprentice and he has Wendy on his side...

Of course that strange guy will appear and fuck the festival...but still I think Natsu is the favourite here.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

^Natsu and Happy should be dead last because there's no way he's gonna achieve S-rank class in this stage of the story, the same with Gray, the fact that they're the main characters should be a hint


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

Not usre if Natsu is inevitably gonna stomp on Lucy because he's such a selfish bastard or not....but stil , not only is Mest Mistgun's aprentice , we will now have Loli in yet another arc .

Why ?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Natsu beaten the likes of Laxus and Gerard who are at that level.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Not usre if Natsu is inevitably gonna stomp on Lucy because he's such a selfish bastard or not....but stil , not only is Mest Mistgun's aprentice , we will now have Loli in yet another arc .
> 
> Why ?



Like I said, so it wouldn't be a total sausage fest, kinda funny that Mashima always sneaks the main characters into these arcs despite the fact that it has nothing to do with them


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Not to mention Brain zero and that dragon armour king


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Not to mention Brain zero and that dragon armour king





GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Natsu beaten the likes of Laxus and Gerard who are at that level.


Like that matters in shounen


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

But realy ....why Wendy ? How is she usefull to anyone ?

Yeah she was kinda usefull in the figth with Faust but......is it necessary we have to have the loli around with us for more inapropriate twat shots this arc too ?

Also about the title card : why is Mashima able to think up a favourite fruit , but not something as basic as _age _?


----------



## Trent (Sep 25, 2010)

UndineWrath said:


> So the teams goes like this?
> 
> Natsu + Happy
> Elfman + Evergreen
> ...



Yup.

_The potential of this arc! It burns!!_ 

I'm pretty sure there will be more than one S-class mage in the end. 

Makarov will change his mind and the 1 winner claim was a plot device to amp the stakes.

Team Tits can't lose anyway as Cana won't be leaving the guild but others might end up proving worthy eventually by surviving whatever shit will be happening on the Island, whatever trouble Death Guy and the Magic Council Twats will be doing.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> But realy ....why Wendy ? How is she usefull to anyone ?


Healing? She's the white mage


San Juan Wolf said:


> Also about the title card : why is Mashima able to think up a favourite fruit , but not something as basic as _age _?


Well, there's cat years


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2010)

Really this seems the most interesting arc so far.

Gildartz is still boss.




The teams are so random selected btw.




Top 4 will be:


Natsu + Happy (lol happy)
Fried + Bixlow
Levy + Gajeel
Mest + Wendy

(in no order)


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Natsu vs Gray might happen.
The usual typical fight between the protagonists cliche.


----------



## Cash (Sep 25, 2010)

This arc looking good already. LevyxGajeel . MY nig Mest taking the white mage, no need for a batte partner. Also, Gildartz was . Juvia+Lisanna .  But the most important thing this chapter is fucking Loki is back


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

Blade said:


> Really this seems the most *interesting* arc so far.





Ganta said:


> This arc looking *good* already.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 25, 2010)

Best Team? I'll go for. . .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

UndineWrath said:


> Best Team? I'll go for. . .



Why am I getting Bulma and Vegeta vibes from this?


----------



## Cash (Sep 25, 2010)

She'll make him big


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

She wants to fuck :ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! The start of this arc is going to well dammit! TO DAMN WELL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't hate the arc. It seems promising.


----------



## Felix (Sep 25, 2010)

GOD DAMN MEST FUCKING DISCIPLE OF MYSTOGAN
THAT GUY REEKS WIN

Oh and I totally think Mest was supposed to be Mystogan in the beginning, at least in terms of character design, it was only later that Hiro decided to make Mystogan into Gerard 2


----------



## Cash (Sep 25, 2010)

Gajeel will be as hard as....Iron


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

Blade said:


> Don't hate the arc. It seems promising.


This is sounding far too familiar


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 25, 2010)

I see Mets taken up his master affinity towards young girls 


But I refuse to get excited about this arc yet. Mashima s expert in hyping up new storylines and then not delivering.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Gajeel will be as hard as....Iron


For Gajeel snatching Levy's virginity should be a.......steel :ho


Felix said:


> GOD DAMN MEST FUCKING DISCIPLE OF MYSTOGAN
> THAT GUY REEKS WIN
> 
> Oh and I totally think Mest was supposed to be Mystogan in the beginning, at least in terms of character design, it was only later that Hiro decided to make Mystogan into Gerard 2


If that's the case then....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> This is sounding far too familiar



 It does dammit it does!



The_Evil said:


> But I refuse to get excited about this arc yet. Mashima s expert in hyping up new storylines and then not delivering.



 I am also trying...but this past chapter...Mira-Jane, Erza, and Gildartz will all be blockers! Gazille/Levy, Luvia/Lisana, Cana/Lucy, Evergreen

 Its hard to do!


----------



## Cash (Sep 25, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> I see Mets taken up his master affinity towards young girls
> 
> 
> But I refuse to get excited about this arc yet. Mashima s expert in hyping up new storylines and then not delivering.


Mest likes them young and dumb 


ChocolateBar999 said:


> For Gajeel snatching Levy's virginity should be a.......steel :ho
> 
> If that's the case then....


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 25, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Gajeel will be as hard as....Iron



Gajeel is already on the move.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 25, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> It does dammit it does!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i know. It could very well be an awesome arc if Mashima just ditched his laziness and did at to of his game. 



Ganta said:


> Mest likes them young and dumb



She will do anything because she doesn't know any better   

But seriously speaking Mystogan probably asked Mest to "take care" of Wendy after he leaves but Mest kind of misunderstood him :ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

I guess Lexy already knows how _hard_ she can get him.

 And Mest chose her because no one else might not be able to _blow_ as hard as her?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I guess Lexy already knows how _hard_ she can get him.
> 
> And Mest chose her because no one else might not be able to _blow_ as hard as her?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

You people are scaring me .

Stop it . Right now


----------



## Cash (Sep 25, 2010)

Evergreen looked pissed that Fried didnt pick her.....Guess she didnt see the writing on the wall


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


>





San Juan Wolf said:


> You people are scaring me .
> 
> Stop it . Right now



I will be here all night folks.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Evergreen looked pissed that Fried didnt pick her.....*Guess she didnt see the writing on the wall *




What ?




VastoLorDae said:


> I will be here all night folks.



"I don't _dance _people , this is it !"


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 25, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I guess Lexy already knows how _hard_ she can get him.
> 
> And Mest chose her because no one else might not be able to _blow_ as hard as her?


----------



## Cash (Sep 25, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> What ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not going to explain that shit pun lol


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

But....but....I wanna know


----------



## Cash (Sep 25, 2010)

too bad. you told us to stop


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

You loli loving bastards you 

(JK )


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

If anything, I hope the arc goes into Cana's past and how she went from a sweet innocent proper young girl to a hot vulgar drunken whore :ho


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 25, 2010)

Seems like people been understimating gray in this thread. Whats up with that? Hes base natsu (none dragon force) level.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

His defeat by nameless fodder in the last arc


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> Seems like people been understimating gray in this thread. Whats up with that? Hes base natsu (none dragon force) level.



He still lost to Bixlow


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

_And _nameless fodder soldiers just a couple of chaps ago .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

add insult to injury, Lucy beat him (with Loki's help of course)

Gray is so irrelevant it hurts


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

When did that happen , exactly ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> When did that happen , exactly ?


Her fight with Bixlow in Fighting Festival


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 25, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> add insult to injury, Lucy beat him (with Loki's help of course)
> 
> Gray is so irrelevant it hurts



Unelss you are Dragonsalayer, Erza or someone connected to Gerard you are fodder.

Which one is Gray anyway? The one ho always talks about being a man before getting his ass kicked by a woman in frilly dress?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 25, 2010)

Chapter would have been less gay if the trail was a dick sucking contest


Needs moar panther lilly and gildartz


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh I thought you meant Gray 

Also.....is it me or is Loki kind of ungratefull . I mean she *just *saved his life but stil .

Uhm , what has Erza done to prove her superiority to Natsu , given her S rank status and his non S rank status , in the last 202 chapters of the manga ?


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 25, 2010)

BTW guys why does Fried has long hair again? Didn't he said that he wants to keep it short? I guess bishi fired is moar popular.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Which one is Gray anyway? The one ho always talks about being a man before getting his ass kicked by a woman in frilly dress?



That's Elfman, he's more badass than Gray. Gray is the guy who always has the need to take off his shirt (for the female viewers) and hasn't been relevant since Galuna Island arc


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 25, 2010)

Bixlow only won because of freids magic trap. Gray didnt even have strip to beat him.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> BTW guys why does Fried has long hair again? Didn't he said that he wants to keep it short? I guess bishi fired is moar popular.


It grew back?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm stil kind of shocked people forgave Fried when he tried to kill Elfman for no reason , simply to prove how tough he was .


----------



## Kenju (Sep 25, 2010)

Tch now I have to root for Gray & Loki, Freed & Bixlow, and Gajeel & Levy 

Gray will show all the haters just where he stand  Also for some reason I'm starting to fall for Levy


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 25, 2010)

Well freid didnt hurt anyones feelings or anything so its all good. I think thats worse than trying to kill someone in the fairy tail verse.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

I think Mira's feelings were kind of hurt when she saw her defenseless brother being butchered for no aparent reason in front of her .


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 25, 2010)

Mira's a saint.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 25, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Natsu beaten the likes of Laxus and Gerard who are at that level.



Natsu has plot shield, but he's not becoming S-class. That much is certain.



San Juan Wolf said:


> I'm stil kind of shocked people forgave Fried when he tried to kill Elfman for no reason , simply to prove how tough he was .



Well, Gajeel did destroy Shadow Gear and bind them to a tree, and he's teaming up with Levy now. People in FT, both versions, seem to forgive quite easily. Remember "Fairy Hunter" Erza?

Also, Mistgun having a disciple makes no sense. Stop coming up with inconsistent things off the top of your head, Mashima.


----------



## Rene (Sep 25, 2010)

UndineWrath said:


> Gajeel is already on the move.


Notice how Levy's entire body is needed to block the area between Gazille's legs.





VastoLorDae said:


> I will be here all night folks.


That's surprising, since you seem to like characters who are capable of dividing their attention between two things.



One bad pun for another VastoLorDae.



Dynamite Right said:


> Chapter would have been less gay if the trail was a dick sucking contest
> 
> 
> Needs moar panther lilly and gildartz


Shut up and go make me a sandwhich Cubey.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> That's Elfman, he's more badass than Gray. Gray is the guy who always has the need to take off his shirt (for the female viewers) and hasn't been relevant since Galuna Island arc


Well, there was the Phantom Lord arc, but it all went downhill from there for Gray.



San Juan Wolf said:


> I'm stil kind of shocked people forgave Fried when he tried to kill Elfman for no reason , simply to prove how tough he was .


But he was really, really, really sorry.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm loving the choice of partners. Some were expected while others came out of left field.


----------



## tom (Sep 25, 2010)

no effin way is cana winning. her story will be fleshed out in this arc and probably has something to do with that dude that kills things. If anyone wins it'll be mest. Mashima probably wanted to introduce a new s-class mage without saying "oh hey there was another s-class mage you hadn't heard about." Despite that, I'll be rooting for Levy x Gazille.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 25, 2010)

Surprisingly good chapter...Natsu's kinda got a handicap since Happy of course can't fucking fight like the other partners can.


----------



## BVB (Sep 25, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Surprisingly good chapter...Natsu's kinda got a handicap since Happy of course can't fucking fight like the other partners can.



happy has a hidden battlecat form like lilly.

he will turn into .... UNHAPPY!

ofcourse I'm rooting for lluviaxlisanna!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 25, 2010)

Natsu should have had macao (a fire mage) be his partner. At least happy can fly and carry natsu. Even though theyre the competitors, levy and cana seem pretty useless too. Its weird but elfman, cana and levy are a lot weaker than their partners. That shit needs to be reversed .


----------



## Pipe (Sep 25, 2010)

holy shit this arc starts looking promising with these teams and the s-class mages as blockers but like always mashima can fuck everything in one chapter


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

The death guy will be the downfall of this arc.


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Sep 25, 2010)

Even though it's obvious that he will not win this competition, I'm still rooting for Elfman, the big guy needs the promotion to be worthy of being called a man.

on a serious note I wish he wasn't partnered with Evergreen just because Fried choose to go out with Bixlow over her, oh well I just hope that Elfman will give a good fight before he is out.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 25, 2010)

I know who's gonna be a S-Class is either Cana or Mest, really disappointed.. or Hiro decide to troll everyone making Levy win the competition, making the S-class an useless title.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 25, 2010)

Mandom said:


> The death guy will be the downfall of this arc.



No! Wash out your mouth! :

He will be the one to get near Happy and and kill him. 

Happy's starting to piss me off BIG TIME.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 25, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Happy's starting to piss me off BIG TIME.



Happy is always useless, he's just there to make some little kids happy.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> I know who's gonna be a S-Class is either Cana or Mest, really disappointed.. or Hiro decide to troll everyone making Levy win the competition, making the S-class an useless title.



And it's been usefull for what , exactly ? Erza never achieves shit , Luxus nearly destroyed the guild and whole town on a whim and then left , Gildarzt has never been around and Mistgun was a fail Gerard clone .


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Sep 25, 2010)

I have no problem with Cana winning to tell the truth, but still it seems like this Mest ( is his name like a pun or something for Mist-u-gun?) is going to be the new S-class mage in Laxus place.

and even though go Elfman show us more of your Demon/Beast powers.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 25, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> And it's been usefull for what , exactly ? Erza never achieves shit , Luxus nearly destroyed the guild and whole town on a whim and then left , Gildarzt has never been around and Mistgun was a fail Gerard clone .



I get your point, but the problem is that those guys were powerful magic users, this guys that are in the competition are a joke.


Also Luccy is a bitch, she knows Natsu wants to be a S-class more than anyone to meet Igneel, and now she want Cana to win, bitches and whores.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 25, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Happy is always useless, he's just there to make some little kids happy.



To hell with that, I want to see some little brats cry out their eyes and cling to their mothers after the nasty death of their favourite character Happy! :ho

Fucking Happy, I wouldn't mind Charles killed along with him. :33

Partner Lily was awesome so he'd better be left alone and not harmed!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> I get your point, but the problem is that those guys were powerful magic users, this guys that are in the competition are a joke.
> 
> 
> Also Luccy is a bitch, she knows Natsu wants to be a S-class more than anyone to meet Igneel, and now she want Cana to win, bitches and whores.



Actualy there will be some realy dramatic , possibly cheap as hell , reason as to why she wants Cana to win .


----------



## Trent (Sep 25, 2010)

Karotte said:


> *happy has a hidden battlecat form like lilly.*
> 
> he will turn into .... UNHAPPY!
> 
> ofcourse I'm rooting for lluviaxlisanna!



I was gonna say that. 

I like the "scary" battle name too.

"Unhappy" will be a least Mest-level and come so close to becoming the strongest cat. 



San Juan Wolf said:


> Actualy there will be some realy dramatic , possibly cheap as hell , reason as to why she wants Cana to win .



What do you mean?

She doesn't need any additional reason than wanting to help a distressed and not wanting her to leave the guild, does she?


----------



## Proxy (Sep 25, 2010)

Having Evergreen as a partner should benefit Elfman with Mirajane, but Erza's another story.


----------



## BVB (Sep 25, 2010)

i want to see some mira ownage. =D


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 25, 2010)

tom said:


> no effin way is cana winning. her story will be fleshed out in this arc and probably has something to do with that dude that kills things. If anyone wins it'll be mest. Mashima probably wanted to introduce a new s-class mage without saying "oh hey there was another s-class mage you hadn't heard about." Despite that, I'll be rooting for Levy x Gazille.



I have that same feeling.   Its apparently she's doing it for a certain guy, and that guy probablly be the death guy.  And in the end, he'll probablly say, that Cana doesn't need to be S-class and she's fine as she is now.

And I'm rooting for Levy / Gazille too.  They make such a cute couple.  



Sarutobi Satoshi said:


> I have no problem with Cana winning to tell the truth, but still it seems like this Mest ( is his name like a pun or something for Mist-u-gun?) is going to be the new S-class mage in Laxus place.



Not sure the pun with Mist-u-gan, but I see one with Mystogan (Mystery + Gone).

But Mest, dunno what his pun would be.  Mest = Best? Jest? Mist?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2010)

So Mest was the disciple of Mystgun? and now he selected Wendy to be his partner.
For some reason Levy and Gazille couple didn´t surprise e thought what the hell is that guy from Cana and even more weird why the hell he is after Natsu and not after Cana?


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 25, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Not sure the pun with Mist-u-gan, but I see one with Mystogan (Mystery + Gone).
> 
> But Mest, dunno what his pun would be.  Mest = Best? Jest? Mist?



Mest? Mest = Mess. Pretty sure he's gonna mess with us.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Wait, Cana was nominated to become S rank mage 5 times since she was 13? 

Yet this appears to be Natsu's first time he's nominated... Cana > Natsu?


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 25, 2010)

We gonna learn that the Death kid is actually Cana brother, is really obvious. 




Edward Newgate said:


> Yet this appears to be Natsu's first time he's nominated... Cana > Natsu>Gray?



Pretty much, is not like she has been a fodder this whole time or anything like that.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 25, 2010)

It probably has a lot to do with maturity, which Natsu isn't.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 25, 2010)

ugh Mest=Fertilizer=shit

No but seriously if he will make plants grow that means my theory was absolutely right regarding his name

Anyway, chapter was okay, I think in 5 chapters I will think different about it all...Just like usual


----------



## TicoTico (Sep 25, 2010)

Was Mest the guy whom Natsu saved from that Yeti-monster?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 25, 2010)

TicoTico said:


> Was Mest the guy whom Natsu saved from that Yeti-monster?


Not sure what you're talking about, but it doesn't matter. Mest's first appearance ever was last chapter (was it the last one or two chapters ago?)


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

TicoTico said:


> Was Mest the guy whom Natsu saved from that Yeti-monster?



Long story short no.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

The last one , Ed                 .


----------



## Proxy (Sep 25, 2010)

TicoTico said:


> Was Mest the guy whom Natsu saved from that Yeti-monster?



That was Macao.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

And who is that , again ?

edit 



wow that rings no bell whatsoever .


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, I remember Macao being rescued by Natsu in the anime.



UndineWrath said:


> Mest? Mest = Mess. Pretty sure he's gonna mess with us.



You know, that actually made perfect sense!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 25, 2010)

We saw him last chapter thinking about 16 years old girls and their butts, San Juan.

Speaking of Cana's age, she needs to be 21 to drink alcohol, isn't she? But she's 18! Mashima is a bad influence


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

That dumbass rule is only in effect in the US and such . Here it's 18 .

Also , you mean Macao right ?


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

You need to be 18 in my country.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 25, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> That dumbass rule is only in effect in the US and such . Here it's 18 .
> 
> Also , you mean Macao right ?


I checked; the legal drinking age in Japan is 20.

Here in Israel is 18 as well. It's 18 in most of the countries, anyway.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

Doesn't it vary throughout Japan like age of consent ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 25, 2010)

No, it's 20.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

Whatever , 18 is the most recognised one anyway .

Hel in Mar , snow got drunk as a unning gag and she's like what , 14 ? At most ?



Trent said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> She doesn't need any additional reason than wanting to help a distressed and not wanting her to leave the guild, does she?




The "sapwiize" backstory we are gonna learn in twelve chapters .


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 25, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> No, it's 20.



Isn't it like 13 or something? 

Japan cool like that.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

You're thinking age of consent at 16 .


----------



## Wrath (Sep 25, 2010)

In some countries there's a difference between the drinking age and the purchasing alcohol age.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

Guys you're discussing real world laws and regulations in a manga about flying talking cats


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 25, 2010)

why do I get the feeling this arc is going to suck even more than the last one 

They went from 8 to 16 and from fighting for S-class to fighting to get something and get it together. Fucking nakama shit.
The only way the word nakama can be used is when Natsu hits some sucker in the face.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

^We'll never learn reaper, we'll never learn

Fairy Tail arcs has always had pretty good setups and then halfway through Mashima gets bored and adds something stupid (i.e. Gerard) or rushes through it and as a result we get something like we did in the Edolas arc, there are some excepts to the rule like Phantom Lord which was all around good from beginning to end and then there Oración Seis which was all around shit from beginning to end.


----------



## Cash (Sep 25, 2010)

It'll work out












I hope


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> "I don't _dance _people , this is it !"







Rene said:


> That's surprising, since you seem to like characters who are capable of dividing their attention between two things.
> 
> 
> 
> One bad pun for another VastoLorDae.



 sorry Rene, but I don't get it.



Emperor Joker said:


> Surprisingly good chapter...Natsu's kinda got a handicap since Happy of course can't fucking fight like the other partners can.



 HA, There is no such thing as handicap to Natsu!



Karotte said:


> happy has a hidden battlecat form like lilly.
> 
> he will turn into .... UNHAPPY!
> 
> ofcourse I'm rooting for lluviaxlisanna!



 unhappy! HIS SMILE TURNED UPSIDE DOWN!


----------



## seastone (Sep 25, 2010)

I wonder if this is going to be like the Luxus arc with people fighting each other 

Interesting choices, Natsu choice of happy is not as bad as one would think depending on the situation. Though some of the choices seem random. 

However I do wonder if "death guy" will make the arc more interesting or add unnecessary melodrama


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> I wonder if this is going to be like the Luxus arc with people fighting each other
> 
> Interesting choices, Natsu choice of happy is not as bad as one would think depending on the situation. Though some of the choices seem random.
> 
> However I do wonder if "death guy" will make the arc more interesting or add unnecessary melodrama



 Or if Death guy even shows up and Mashima just throws in a completely different arc villain.


----------



## seastone (Sep 25, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Or if Death guy even shows up and Mashima just throws in a completely different arc villain.



I do not get the impression that he is a villain, rather the person Cana was talking about. Rather going to bring a villain with him or his ability causes problems. Fairy tail arc villains tend to be over the top yelling maniacs anyway, I wonder if the formula will change.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> I do not get the impression that he is a villain, rather the person Cana was talking about. Fairy tail arc villains tend to be over the top yelling maniacs anyway.



 he will be mistaken ad a villain. Besides remember when we saw hades but then we got...*shudders*...the OS.


----------



## seastone (Sep 25, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> he will be mistaken ad a villain. Besides remember when we saw hades but then we got...*shudders*...the OS.



Ah yes.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 25, 2010)

Levy becoming an S-class mage would be hilarious.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 25, 2010)

"because you all sacrificed your chance to become an S-class by defeating X you all become S-class member"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Levy becoming an S-class mage would be hilarious.



 But doable since she has the only "s-class" mage backing her up.



reaperunique said:


> "because you all sacrificed your chance to become an S-class by defeating X you all become S-class member"



 Thats to lame for even mashima to do....so yup thats coming. x amount of people will become s class.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2010)

Damn!!! that has a 85% of probability to happen


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 25, 2010)

Just preparing you guys for what ismight be coming


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

So who do you expect Mashima to rip off? The Chunnin Exam or the Hunter Exam? It's set on an island so the Hunter Exam seem most likely, or hell he might just surprise us all and rip off Battle Royale


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2010)

Or even worse...what if he becomes "Original"!?


----------



## KBL (Sep 25, 2010)

Fantastic chapter... i'm fucking excited !


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Fantastic chapter... i'm fucking excited !



 Like beginning of Eldoras happy?


----------



## KBL (Sep 25, 2010)

It wasn't a bad arc, it was decent, you people should stop trying to hate everything Mashima does and enjoy a little like me. 
It this arc turns out like Fighting festival i'm fine


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2010)

I hope it to turn like the Hunters exam! at least it won´t have another kind of bad comments aside of "It´s a rip off from Hunter´s exam"


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 25, 2010)

Mashima is going to rip off Genkai's trial in YYH.


----------



## Thor (Sep 25, 2010)

Mest


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 25, 2010)

Mest. Mest! MEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTT!!!!!


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 25, 2010)

reaperunique said:


> "because you all sacrificed your chance to become an S-class by defeating X you all become S-class member"



Hahahaha, that is totally happening!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Or even worse...what if he becomes "Original"!?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 25, 2010)

this next arc is really riasing my expectations!!

cant wait for next week!!


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Sep 25, 2010)

AMAZXING CHAP!

omfg mest is the sexiest piece of COCK next to laxus



and LOL @ evergreen/elfy

Mira-fierce will pwn sumbody's ass ...so much WINS ;(
​


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 25, 2010)

DivineHalo said:


> AMAZXING CHAP!
> 
> omfg mest is the sexiest piece of COCK next to laxus
> 
> ...



Cannot...unsee...image.... :amazed

As for the Chapter; awesomeness from Gazille  
I am content.
Am I the only one who finds that Lisana's design is frighteningly similar to Lucy's to the point you can confuse them in some panels?


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Sep 25, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Cannot...unsee...image.... :amazed
> 
> As for the Chapter; awesomeness from Gazille
> I am content.
> Am I the only one who finds that Lisana's design is frighteningly similar to Lucy's to the point you can confuse them in some panels?



I could see if you meant if it was only showing bangs and eyes but i could tell them apart LOL.

im so fucking happy lisanna and mirajane are participating! i really hope the sibling trio starts doing missions again after this!​


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah I noticed it too, thought for some reason I like more Lisanna


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

Who cares if they are doing things again if its not shown? All we get to see is Natsu nakama, Gray Fodder, Erza half the time, and Lucy plot shield

 Though it would be good to at least know they were doing something together.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 25, 2010)

With her helping Lluvia, how much can Lisanna do? If she has a minor role, then her reappearing would have been for nothing


----------



## Cash (Sep 25, 2010)

Im liking the Mest hype


----------



## ZyX (Sep 25, 2010)

Lisanna is love. <3

I'm hoping for Lisanna to use the advantage of flight in her bird transformations to help Juvia quite a bit somehow.  She did have to bounce back and forth on Fried's barrier to reach Thunder Palace.  Having someone take care of issues in the sky could help I guess.


----------



## Rene (Sep 25, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> sorry Rene, but I don't get it.


Well then, allow me to clarify it for you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

Rene....your no Raikiri. Just blatantly posting it does not work.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2010)

he is right!!


----------



## Sito (Sep 25, 2010)

Proxy said:


> With her helping Lluvia, how much can Lisanna do? If she has a minor role, then her reappearing would have been for nothing



Nah, i bet she won't do much this arc but next arc it'll be about her. Just like gildartz, he didn't do anything edoras arc but this time maybe.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 25, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Im liking the Mest hype



Reminds me of the Mistgun Hype.

I'm actually looking forward to this arc, big-time now.  Why?  Because the chances of Evergreen making Elfman into a man just shot-up 300%.  Hail to the Beast King of Fairies!


----------



## Sito (Sep 25, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Reminds me of the Mistgun Hype.
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to this arc, big-time now.  Why?  Because the chances of Evergreen making Elfman into a man just shot-up 300%.  Hail to the Beast King of Fairies!



I can feel this post's power, ITS OVER 9000!!!


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 26, 2010)

I honestly don't know why you all slam the Edolas arc or most of the manga for that matter, but this arc looks awesome. There I said it.


----------



## Sito (Sep 26, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> I honestly don't know why you all slam the Edolas arc or most of the manga for that matter, but this arc looks awesome. There I said it.



Yeah this arc looks very promising. I too enjoyed the Edolas arc and don't get why people didnt like it, sure it had some more potential but overall it was rather enjoyable. All arcs in Fairy Tail are cool, Im just a fan.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 26, 2010)

Edolas arc was pretty much pointless, now this arc is very good, I am liking Fairy Tail again, now the anime is just bad, really bad, it makes One Piece art look good, and that's something you don't see everyday.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 26, 2010)

i take it being a S Class mage is like winning the WWE title?



*Spoiler*: __ 



With HHH Aka Erza burying you from time to time?


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 26, 2010)

I predict that "Death Guy" will probably ruin the S-Class exam.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 26, 2010)

I predict the "Death Guy" is going to make the arc not what we expected.

Honestly, I'd want an arc solely based on S-class trials without any interruptions or things like that.


----------



## Mister B (Sep 26, 2010)

Grandia said:


> i take it being a S Class mage is like winning the WWE title?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best comparison I've seen so far. It all makes sense.


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I predict the "Death Guy" is going to make the arc not what we expected.
> 
> Honestly, I'd want an arc solely based on S-class trials without any interruptions or things like that.



hopefully he shows up after the official contest is over. 

Has Natsu talked to Gildarts about the black dragon once since they got back? I dont think so :taichou


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> hopefully he shows up after the official contest is over.
> 
> Has Natsu talked to Gildarts about the black dragon once since they got back? I dont think so :taichou


When he first heard of him Natsu was ready to find him and take him on to ask him about Igneel. Now he lost interest in it, apparently.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> hopefully he shows up after the official contest is over.
> 
> Has Natsu talked to Gildarts about the black dragon once since they got back? I dont think so :taichou



Poor Gildartz just found out Lisanna was dead and then barely 10 minutes later he finds out she's alive, poor guy. Natsu's had other things on his mind what with her sudden return.


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

He hasnt had her tits on his mind which I have to question him about 

How about Natsu wins so he can take that mission Gildartz came from which would allow him to go see the dragon? One of the last 2 chapters said something about him participating so he can find Igneel


----------



## TicoTico (Sep 26, 2010)

Edolas arc was okay. Plot-wise, I'd say it was excellent. The ending justified all of it. It's just that Mist Gun=Gerard2 revelation almost ruined the arc _before we knew how it was gonna conclude and why_. And then some of the potential, when it comes to battles, was wasted with stupid repetition (the same bloody characters).

Oracion Seis... Meh, I enjoyed it. 'Twas exciting, and even Gerard was quite good in it. Everything before that -- just superb.

I think we would've enjoyed both Oracion Seis and Edolas arc a _lot_ more if we hadn't seen Mystgun's face until the end of Edolas arc. Whaddya guys think?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> He hasnt had her tits on his mind which I have to question him about
> 
> How about Natsu wins so he can take that mission Gildartz came from which would allow him to go see the dragon? One of the last 2 chapters said something about him participating so he can find Igneel



If anything Cana will win so we can discover who "that person" is. In all fairness this Arc seems to be leading on to that and some candy for those in the Levy/Gazille pairing.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 26, 2010)

TicoTico said:


> Edolas arc was okay. Plot-wise, I'd say it was excellent. The ending justified all of it. It's just that Mist Gun=Gerard2 revelation almost ruined the arc _before we knew how it was gonna conclude and why_. And then some of the potential, when it comes to battles, was wasted with stupid repetition (the same bloody characters).
> 
> Oracion Seis... Meh, I enjoyed it. 'Twas exciting, and even Gerard was quite good in it. Everything before that -- just superb.
> 
> I think we would've enjoyed both Oracion Seis and Edolas arc a _lot_ more if we hadn't seen Mystgun's face until the end of Edolas arc. Whaddya guys think?


I'm pretty sure that Gerard was only one of the problems OS arc had.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Reminds me of the Mistgun Hype.
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to this arc, big-time now.  Why?  Because the chances of Evergreen making Elfman into a man just shot-up 300%.  Hail to the Beast King of Fairies!



....fuck yeah. She don't need them eyes to get him hard thats for sure.



Ergo Proxy said:


> I honestly don't know why you all slam the Edolas arc or most of the manga for that matter, but this arc looks awesome. There I said it.





Josesito23 said:


> Yeah this arc looks very promising. I too enjoyed the Edolas arc and don't get why people didnt like it, sure it had some more potential but overall it was rather enjoyable. All arcs in Fairy Tail are cool, Im just a fan.



 Flying cats. Thought Queen of Cats would be something good, but was not. The final fight against the King was laughably pathetic. Oh and all along that was earthland Lisana...need I say more?



Proxy said:


> I predict the "Death Guy" is going to make the arc not what we expected.
> 
> Honestly, I'd want an arc solely based on S-class trials without any interruptions or things like that.



 hahahahahahaha an exam/test/tournament arc not being interrupted...has there ever been one of those?


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

Damn I forgot about that :/. I wonder who it is. Everyone will find out the truth and probably help her win it. Except Mest because he seems to only pop up for this. He got so close last year. Doesnt want to wait another year.

Hopefully Charle cant go. Its only fair since Natsu picked happy. It'd be great  but then again Pantherlily couldnt go because of that. Damn I hate Charle.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2010)

by the time Happy gets back, Lily's tapped that white pussy.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> *I honestly don't know why you all slam the Edolas arc or most of the manga for that matter*, but this arc looks awesome. There I said it.


Because it was terrible like the last four arcs in the manga were, the only good Fairy Tail arc was Pahntom Lord everything else pales in comparison.


Josesito23 said:


> Yeah this arc looks very promising. I too enjoyed the Edolas arc and don't get why people didnt like it, sure it had some more potential but overall it was rather enjoyable. All arcs in Fairy Tail are cool, *Im just a fan*.



Well that explains everything


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2010)

your sign is distracting CB999


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Flying cats. Thought Queen of Cats would be something good, but was not. The final fight against the King was laughably pathetic. Oh and all along that was earthland Lisana...need I say more?


Don't forget x-balls, Edo-Fairy Tail's lack of screentime and development (which in turn would have made Lisanna explanation easier to swallow) Mistgun's retarded plan, The Royal Guards being absolutely pathetic (with the exception of Panther Lily and Knightwalker) and of course CAT DRAMA 


Chalice said:


> your sign is distracting CB999


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

Where is that shit from? Does it involve rape?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Where is that shit from? Does it involve rape?


Maybe


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

NAME NOW!!!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> NAME NOW!!!


Check your profile bro


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

It says I have to spread before I rep you but I dont remember repping you. Is my tiny rep cock not good enough for you?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> It says I have to spread before I rep you but I dont remember repping you. Is my tiny rep cock not good enough for you?


So couldn't handle it anyways 

You probably repped me yesterday for that joke about Gajeel and Levy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Don't forget x-balls, Edo-Fairy Tail's lack of screentime and development (which in turn would have made Lisanna explanation easier to swallow) Mistgun's retarded plan, The Royal Guards being absolutely pathetic (with the exception of Panther Lily and Knightwalker) and of course CAT DRAMA



 Aw how could I forget....but that still pales in comparison to them showing us Ultear and Hades....and giving us the shit that was the OS. The supposed 6(?) mages so badass and powerfull that they controlled a third of the dark guilds...


----------



## KBL (Sep 26, 2010)

Wait did i just read that FIghting festival was terrible?


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks like you just read that from here.


----------



## KBL (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Punpun (Sep 26, 2010)

Mr CB999 I'm also interested in knowing where your sig come from.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 26, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> *Because it was terrible like the last four arcs in the manga were*, the only good Fairy Tail arc was Pahntom Lord everything else pales in comparison.


 
Implying Fighting Festival was a terrible arc.


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

I dont hate any of the arcs. I just dont like Edoloas much because of cat chapters


----------



## KBL (Sep 26, 2010)

Just relax and enjoy bro, like we do it


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

Of course, thats all we can do


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I dont hate any of the arcs. I just dont like Edoloas much because of *cat chapters*


 
Implying you don't like PantherLily


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

Pantherlily is awesome and mini lily is even better. But the rest . Too much Charle who was a bitch to happy. All he wanted was puss


----------



## BVB (Sep 26, 2010)

I like cats, thus i like edolas arc.


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

If they replaced Juvia with Gray we could have had something.


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> I'm pretty sure that Gerard was only one of the problems OS arc had.



Major disaster not problem.




KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Wait did i just read that FIghting festival was terrible?



FF arc > OS and Edolas arc easily.



Seriously.




Ganta said:


> I dont *hate* any of the arcs. I just dont like Edoloas much because of cat chapters




You liked OS arc for example?


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

I didnt see anything wrong with it to hate it. Gerard returning didnt bother me much if thats the problem.


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2010)

1) Terrible hype for the Oracion Seis guild
2) Most of them were trolled without reason. (Cobra says hi for example)
3) Zero
4) Gerard was the piece of cake.



At least this is how i saw it. Every one has different views/opinions.


I still hope this one to be at least enjoyable. Leave the word 'awesome' aside.


----------



## KBL (Sep 26, 2010)

Edolas


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

Fapped    .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Wait did i just read that FIghting festival was terrible?





Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Implying Fighting Festival was a terrible arc.



Phantom Lord > Lullaby arc > Tower of Heaven> Galuna Island arc > Daybreak arc= Macao arc= Loke arc > Fighting Festival > Edoras > Oraci?n Seis


----------



## Wrath (Sep 26, 2010)

The general rule for Fairy Tail quality is this: arcs where the surprise is Gerard < arcs where the surprise isn't Gerard.


----------



## KBL (Sep 26, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Phantom Lord > Lullaby arc > Tower of Heaven> Galuna Island arc > Daybreak arc= Macao arc= Loke arc > Fighting Festival > Edoras > Oraci?n Seis


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

Wrath said:


> The general rule for Fairy Tail quality is this: arcs where the surprise is Gerard < arcs where the surprise isn't Gerard.


With the exception of Edolas which was just filled with stupid twists


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Proxy (Sep 26, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> hahahahahahaha an exam/test/tournament arc not being interrupted...has there ever been one of those?



One can only hope for such a thing 



KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Edolas



Best part of the arc


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

was waiting for someone to cut that out lol

now get the Mest pics


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> was waiting for someone to cut that out lol
> 
> now get the Mest pics


He's only had like two panels


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll have more once he solos them all


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I'll have more once he solos them all


Or he gets one-shotted :ho


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2010)

Mest will beat Hades in the future.


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Or he gets one-shotted :ho


Impossible, He got so close last year 


Blade said:


> Mest will beat Hades in the future.


agreed


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 26, 2010)

Gildartz is mad. He got something to tell us.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 26, 2010)

Mest>>>>Gildartz


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

UndineWrath said:


> Gildartz is mad. He got something to tell us.


----------



## Sito (Sep 26, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Phantom Lord > Lullaby arc > Tower of Heaven> Galuna Island arc > Daybreak arc= Macao arc= Loke arc > Fighting Festival > Edoras > Oraci?n Seis



*Spoiler*: __ 





Best was Fighting Festival, sure it could have been better and one of the best arcs in all mangas, the hype was great but then we don't see all the fights and gray gets nerfed(or he sucks) and juts so much more.

IMO, like this:
Fighting Festival>>Phantom Lord>Intro>Tower of Heaven>Oracion Seis=Edoras>Lullaby>Tower of Heaven>Galuna Island>Loki>>>Daybreak=Macao




KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Edolas



Arc would be perfect if earthland Lucy didn't have her arm there


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

lmao at the Faust panel


----------



## KBL (Sep 26, 2010)

He had a zord, your argument is invalid.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 26, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Mest>>>>Gildartz



Those fighting words


----------



## Thor (Sep 26, 2010)

I would like to see Mest, Gerard and Gildatz interact. 

How do you guys think it would go when the 3 best male characters in this manga interact?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> lmao at the Faust panel



Faust was generaly creepy , until Hiro had him slurping like a baboon , he prety much went to shit then .


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh yeah Gerard is one of the best


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I didnt see anything wrong with it to hate it. Gerard returning didnt bother me much if thats the problem.



The reason that forced Wendy to join the guild seemed perfectly foreshadowed and natural to you ?




VastoLorDae said:


> Aw how could I forget....but that still pales in comparison to them showing us Ultear and Hades....and giving us the shit that was the OS. The supposed 6(?) mages so badass and powerfull that they controlled a third of the dark guilds...



Let us not forget one of them was suposed to be able to take out a whole guild .

HUZZA !


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 26, 2010)

Josesito23 said:


> Best was Fighting Festival, sure it could have been better and one of the best arcs in all mangas, the hype was great but then we don't see all the fights and gray gets nerfed(or he sucks) and juts so much more.
> 
> IMO, like this:
> Fighting Festival>>Phantom Lord>Intro>*Tower of Heaven*>Oracion Seis=Edoras>Lullaby>*Tower of Heaven*>Galuna Island>Loki>>>Daybreak=Macao



Wait there were two of those hideous arcs?!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes , the Tower of heaven 2 also known as Oracion Seis


----------



## Sito (Sep 26, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> I like the tower of heaven arc



Hehe.............


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Faust was generaly creepy , until Hiro had him slurping like a baboon , he prety much went to shit then .



Faust had an 'original' scouter=awesome.


----------



## Trent (Sep 26, 2010)

Blade said:


> Faust had an 'original' scouter=awesome.



And the fight between Team Dragon Slayer and his Dragonzord looked badass. 

Hell, _Wendy_ was useful in a fight situation (as was Lucy on her own -as in "not having the summons do the work"- with her magic whip thing). 

As for the arcs, I liked many pretty much equally on the overall, always with some bits I really digged and bits I was a bit meh about, but for me it'd be:

Fighting Festival = Phantom Lord = Tower of Heaven > Galuna Island = Edoras > Lullaby > Oracion Seis> Intro= Loki = (Daybreak)=Macao

What was "Daybreak" again?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

Trent said:


> What was "Daybreak" again?



The arc when Natsu and Lucy tried to steal a book from a mansion for a client


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

Dudes putting those 3 arcs over fighting festival? come on now lol


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

At least the endings weren't terrible


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

Can not agree with this


----------



## Proxy (Sep 26, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> I would like to see Mest, Gerard and Gildatz interact.
> 
> How do you guys think it would go when the 3 best male characters in this manga interact?



Gildartz, I understand, but Mest and Gerard?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2010)

How come lately we only see echi during the beginning of arcs and not during the middle or end?


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> How come lately we only see echi during the beginning of arcs and not during the middle or end?


should be through out the arc. I demand random naked titty panels . You see Natsu and Happy talking and then a random panel of Cana tits. Need this now


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Can not agree with this


Daybreak arc, Macao arc, and Loke arc all had fine endings. Fighting Festival's ending was shit because Mashima had dropped the ball a chapter before, on the bright side at least he didn't drop the ball half way like in Edorlas or dropped the ball from the get go in Oración Seis


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

Demon Mira and Natsu and Gajeel vs Laxus. I cant let the ending ruin the whole arc.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> How come lately we only see echi during the beginning of arcs and* not during the middle or end?*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Demon Mira and *Natsu and Gajeel vs Laxus*. I cant let the ending ruin the whole arc.


That's when he dropped the ball


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> should be through out the arc. I demand random naked titty panels . You see Natsu and Happy talking and then a random panel of Cana tits. Need this now



 Yes.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 Choco your effort was good...but...it was not enough.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2010)

But that answered a lot of questions think I need more


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> That's when he dropped the ball



I didnt have a problem with it 



That page  

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ChocolateBar999 again.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2010)

Somthing like this 


but X3 at least, would be okay CB


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Choco your effort was good...but...it was not enough.


Man you're picky  

*Spoiler*: __ 














There I just saved you the trouble of re-reading the OS arc


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Man you're picky
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 That there is enough to get you repped. The pics....were not bad.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I didnt have a problem with it


That entire battle or at least the last half was bullshit and you know it 
And pretty much cemented the term "nakama punch" in FT and that all you have to do is be the Main Character to beat the badguy after he's already beaten you already


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

Needs more Nakama punches, gotta have more Nakama punches


----------



## Proxy (Sep 26, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> How come lately we only see echi during the beginning of arcs and not during the middle or end?



Gotta have that weak plot


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Needs more Nakama punches, gotta have more Nakama punches




I've got a fever and the prescription is more Nakama punches!


----------



## hibarixkin (Sep 26, 2010)

eke I love fairy tale.. can't wait for next chapter


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 26, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Somthing like this
> 
> 
> but X3 at least, would be okay CB



+Rep What a legend you are, *luffy no haki*


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2010)

I know


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Somthing like this
> 
> 
> but X3 at least, would be okay CB


Awesome, is this from the volume release?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes, it´s from the last one, thought I have the most of them in my collection

Actually I think the volume release images are better than the ones in the manga pages


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Yes, it´s from the last one, thought I have the most of them in my collection
> 
> Actually I think the volume release images are better than the ones in the manga pages



Ya don't say? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2010)

I was talking about my precious FS but I remember those ch. perfectly, awesome images


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 26, 2010)

Need moar Lucy and/or Erza and/or Cana.

Just...because when all else fails...

...there's always boobs


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Need moar Lucy and/or Erza and/or Cana.
> 
> Just...because when all else fails...
> 
> ...there's always boobs



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2010)

I will never forget that pic


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Sep 26, 2010)

official male sex idol for fairytail!

gray and loki better step it UP!~~maybe laxus ​


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2010)

Ugh.... I don´t care about the male sex idols...I´m only interested in the girls


----------



## Thor (Sep 26, 2010)

Mest 


Mest X Evergreen


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

Nah, Evergreen is too old for Mest-Sama. Youngin only club.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Sep 26, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Ugh.... I don´t care about the male sex idols...I´m only interested in the girls





.
.
.
.
.
.



And evergreen x a pile of shit.

mest x mystogan <3 XD​


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2010)

Mestogan.


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

god damn it


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Sep 26, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Mestogan.



I'll start making the sigs!

and mystogan was SO a power bottom 


levi x gajeel is cute <3, i mean even if he'll rape her to get her to love him first.​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Ya don't say?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 I am a little confused what this implies.



DivineHalo said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



 come now divine halo. won't you reconsider?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2010)

And I refuse to use the "proper" names

 Jarell will always Gerad
 Gajeel will always be Gazille
 Mystogan will always be MistGun
 And Laxus will always be Luxus to me.


----------



## Thor (Sep 26, 2010)

Gajeel wants to make Levi big     :ho


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Sep 26, 2010)

I honestly dont know how to take that sexually unless he would've said "soaked", or "dripping".

but its most obvious gajeel isn't just metal hard for fighting ​


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Gajeel wants to make Levi big     :ho



_*resists urge to post really bad puns again*_


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 26, 2010)

That's not the only thing Gajeel has that's "big" :ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2010)

so....


Elf ManxEverGreen
LevyxGazille


----------



## Cash (Sep 26, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> That's not the only thing Gajeel has that's "big" :ho



    .


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Sep 26, 2010)

oh mests sexiness took up so much of my attention i forgot about mira mentioning she'll be a "trouble maker"

I CANNOT WAIT!
maybe another soul form? ​


----------



## Mister B (Sep 27, 2010)

Chalice said:


> by the time Happy gets back, Lily's tapped that white pussy.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

That pic is perfect for "and not a single fuck was given that day" meme


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2010)

Lluvia's being increasingly good comic relief lately.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 27, 2010)

a little piece of my heart had hoped for lisanna to join Natsu


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2010)

reaperunique said:


> a little piece of my heart had hoped for lisanna to join Natsu



 And break his single guy with a cat vibe?


----------



## Felix (Sep 27, 2010)

And not a single fuck was given that day


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 27, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> And break his single guy with a cat vibe?



well, I didn't expect them to see happy as a full member, more like a pet that can talk.


----------



## Ender (Sep 27, 2010)

lawl im liking these new pairings....this arc will turn out to be interesting...i hope


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 27, 2010)

Mestogan and Wendy be takin this. I'd bet on Fried but yeesh, he teamed up with Bixlow.


----------



## Ender (Sep 27, 2010)

I think Cana will win. i mean, unless she does shes gonna leave


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

You gotta chill with calling him Mestogan


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

It flows so well though

Mest was Mistogan's apprentice 

Mest-o-gan


----------



## Felix (Sep 27, 2010)

Mestogan it is


----------



## Ender (Sep 27, 2010)

i'll just call him mist wanna be


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

you guys sicken me .


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Sep 27, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> so....
> 
> 
> Elf ManxEverGreen
> LevyxGazille



Still not sure of the Elfman x Evergreen pair, I think Luki ( the girl that talks funny and uses wood magic) would've been a better partner, plus she is alot cuter than Evergreen, don't get me wrong Eve is hot ( how old is she by the way?), but I think that Luki is cuter.


----------



## KBL (Sep 27, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> I think Cana will win. i mean, unless she does shes gonna leave


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 27, 2010)

Sarutobi Satoshi said:


> Still not sure of the Elfman x Evergreen pair, I think Luki ( the girl that talks funny and uses wood magic) would've been a better partner, plus she is alot cuter than Evergreen, don't get me wrong Eve is hot ( how old is she by the way?), but I think that Luki is cuter.



Evergreen can provide Elfman wood as well


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

Evergreen gonna make him rock hard


----------



## KBL (Sep 27, 2010)

I want her to turn "me" into stone


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 27, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Evergreen can provide Elfman wood as well


Elfman doesn't have his wood? 

Then where the fuck is this manliness bullshit is coming from? 
He's the complete opposite of manly!


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> It flows so well though
> 
> Mest was Mistogan's apprentice
> 
> Mest-o-gan



I knew something would be wrong with this random guy.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

If you thought Elfman was a demon in the sack just wait until you see Evergreen in action


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

ohhhhh thats a nice one


----------



## Punpun (Sep 27, 2010)

I love how this thread has an hilarious cycle.

1. Hope for a good arc and crack jokes/hyping character.
2. Delusion.
3. Bash the arc.

Anyways, 'i'll make you big was worth my time'. Dat Gajeel.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

Mest is not simple hype my friend. Do you not understand? he got so _close_ last time. I easily see him dominating the competition this year


----------



## Punpun (Sep 27, 2010)

Mest should own. Being genre savy should be enough information.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 27, 2010)

LETS ALL PREDICTION WHO CAME IN WHAT PLACE AND WHO WILL WIN
This is exciting for a change

Kana-Lucy
Natsu-Happy
Mest-Wendy
Gadjeel-Levy
Lucy-Lisana
Gray-Leo
Elfman-EverGreen
Bixlow-Fried

Gildartz  Mira is S Class  interesting and Erza  would be very interesting

and That Gerard defected clone


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2010)

Gerard defected clone? who?? Mistgun??


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

Talking about death kid?


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Mest is not simple hype my friend. Do you not understand? he got so _close_ last time. I easily see him dominating the competition this year



When he wins, in the s class award ceremony, when he is about to speak, he pulls the mask out of his face in an instant.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Then Gerard with a grin on his face says, 'Everywhere, i am everywhere'.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 27, 2010)

He's even behind you.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

Blade said:


> When he wins, in the s class award ceremony, when he is about to speak, he pulls the mask out of his face in an instant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pshhhhhh


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 27, 2010)

I am obviously Mest.

Why do you think I chose Wendy for my partner?


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> pshhhhhh



Ok better be Mystogan. The difference is obvious.






Mandom said:


> He's even behind you.



He is a phenomenon.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I am obviously Mest.
> 
> Why do you think I chose Wendy for my partner?


----------



## Punpun (Sep 27, 2010)

Blade said:


> He is a phenomenon.



You better be a good boy or he gonna catch you and do this and that.


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2010)

Gerard is the boogieman.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

He is nothing.....because Mest.....is everything 












Epic post needed epic song


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2010)

Mest hype is so hilarious. Interesting.



edit: The song was cool.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

really? I just put epic song in youtube and that came up lol


----------



## Richyy321 (Sep 27, 2010)

Gerad still lives....in mest!
lets go team levy and gazeel


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 27, 2010)

Mest is just one of many imperfect clones of Mistogan created by Hades.

We're going to see a deformed version of Mistogan, an old version of him, a really young version of him, and a female version too.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

female version better be Wendy's age with Cana's tits or I could give a darn less about her.


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Mest is just one of many imperfect clones of Mistogan created by Hades.
> 
> We're going to see a deformed version of Mistogan, an old version of him, a really young version of him, and a female version too.



Wow.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

I like how MS puts the chapter out before spoilers


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I like how MS puts the chapter out before spoilers



Mest has no need for Spoilers!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I like how MS puts the chapter out before spoilers



Spoilers would just ruin all the fun


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Mest has no need for Spoilers!



This is true


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 27, 2010)

Has Libra been shown yet?


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

Notice chapter comes out on Friday as soon as Mest enters. He inspires MS to work harder. Its gonna come before the big 3 when he starts fighting.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

Mest one-shots Mirajaine, Erza and Gildartz while sipping a beer in one hand and a loli in the other passing the S-class exam in the shortest time of any mage, he then goes on to write a autobiography about his many exploits which is translated into 27 different languages and becomes a best seller 15 different countries, it is then adapted into six films by James Cameron. He then goes on to form his own Guild "Tall Tail" for many years in the Galapagos Islands with the Denver Broncos to which he bought ownership from along with his underage 7th wife.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Notice chapter comes out on Friday as soon as Mest enters. He inspires MS to work harder. Its gonna come before the big 3 when he starts fighting.





My body is ready, bro​


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Mest one-shots Mirajaine, Erza and Gildartz while sipping a beer in one hand and a loli in the other passing the S-class exam in the shortest time of any mage, he then goes on to write a autobiography about his many exploits which is translated into 27 different languages and becomes a best seller 15 different countries, it is then adapted into six films by James Cameron. He then goes on to form his own Guild "Tall Tail" for many years in the Galapagos Islands with the Denver Broncos to which he bought ownership from along with his underage 7th wife.



   all true dam . It will happen. 

The Gildartz hype is slowly dying. We have a new hero. Gildartz movie will be directed by M knight shyamalan. Played by an obese Segal.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> My body is ready, bro​



oh god . Reps everywhere right now


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> all true dam . It will happen.
> 
> The Gildartz hype is slowly dying. We have a new hero. Gildartz movie will be directed by M knight shyamalan. Played by an obese Segal.



Gildartz VS Mest, anyone?

Gildartz & Mirajane VS Mest? Whereby Mest's suave charm causes Mira to fall for him and they make out then and there cos Mest waits for no man whilst Gildartz stands there...aghast.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

lol, Mest is ready, bro. 

_*enters OBD makes Mest vs FT verse.....fuck it, Manga/comics verse*_


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> all true dam . It will happen.
> 
> The Gildartz hype is slowly dying. We have a new hero. Gildartz movie will be directed by M knight shyamalan. Played by an obese Segal.


And the twist at the end is

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Fairy Tail was never made, it was a hallucination after Mashima was on a bidge one night to complete the 500th chapter of RAVE


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

lol, Have him sniffing coke off of Elie's tits


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Gildartz VS Mest, anyone?
> 
> Gildartz & Mirajane VS Mest? Whereby Mest's suave charm causes Mira to fall for him and they make out then and there cos Mest waits for no man whilst Gildartz stands there...aghast.



 Worst plot ever. Negged


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

You getting in between the Mest fandom, Vasto


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Worst plot ever. Negged


Hey man, what's your deal? We're just "Mest-ing" around


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Hey man, what's your deal? We're just "Mest-ing" around



A pun.... Super neg.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

I wonder if Natsu still has the hots for Lisanna


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

"hots" 

Oh wait that wasn't a pun, I actually hoping for a Lisanna X Natsu end at this point since that was the whole point in reviving her


----------



## Proxy (Sep 27, 2010)

Mest 

Gildartz


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

hmmm, I thought you were one of the people that didnt want romance in FT period.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Mest
> 
> Gildartz


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 27, 2010)

Seriously though, the one thing I loved about Mistgun was his magic. That combination of illusions, magical arrays, and reality manipulation was totally awesome. Since Mest is his disciple there's a good chance he'll use the same magic.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> hmmm, I thought you were one of the people that didnt want romance in FT period.


I did. But I'll make an exception since it's Lisanna's entire role and it'll be a nice change a pace to see the main male protagonist not end up with the female protagonist. I don't mind romance if it isn't drawn out like it was in RAVE, and I do stand that any romantic subplot would drag Fairy Tail considerably.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I did. But I'll make an exception since it's Lisanna's entire role and it'll be a nice change a pace to see the main male protagonist not end up with the female protagonist. I don't mind romance if it isn't drawn out like it was in RAVE, and I do stand that any romantic subplot would drag Fairy Tail considerably.



True. 

JuviaxCana wouldnt hold it back though


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> JuviaxCana wouldnt hold it back though



That's the only way to get Gray-sama jealous, Juvia will switch teams!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> That's the only way to get Gray-sama jealous, Juvia will switch teams!



 I think ErzaxJubia is better. Erza likes to take the lead.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

Gray is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for not acknowledging her feelings :taichou


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> *Gray is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)* for not acknowledging her feelings :taichou


Shhh! You're gonna give fangirls the wrong idea


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I think ErzaxJubia is better. Erza likes to take the lead.



Until Erza calls her Gerard in bed. It'd crush Juvia. Cant have Juvia getting hurt


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Shhh! You're gonna give fangirls the wrong idea







Ganta said:


> Until Erza calls her Gerard in bed. It'd crush Juvia. Cant have Juvia getting hurt



....get the fuck out of this thread right now.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 27, 2010)

Erza forever belongs to Ikaruga.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

You wanna see Juvia crying again? no one likes her rain all the time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Erza forever belongs to Ikaruga.



 Ikaruga does like to skip through the small talk and get Erza Naked.



Ganta said:


> You wanna see Juvia crying again? no one likes her rain all the time





You mentioned Gerad. First rule of Fairy Tail, never mention him. Only as it.



 Now you, Ganta,


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

We should make that rule official lol.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I think ErzaxJubia is better. Erza likes to take the lead.





Ganta said:


> Until Erza calls her Gerard in bed. It'd crush Juvia. Cant have Juvia getting hurt


Natsu and Gray know from experience


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

why are they looking so scared


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> why are they looking so scared



 They are gay...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> why are they looking so scared


They dropped the soap


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

Gray would be looking happy then


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Gray would be looking happy then


But it wasn't Natsu who got him from behind :ho


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 27, 2010)

Erza does love her yaoi.


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


>


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Erza does love her yaoi.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 27, 2010)

lol all this mest hype


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

lol at that page.



Pipe said:


> lol all this mest hype



he'll deliver


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Erza does love her yaoi.








Ganta said:


> he'll deliver



 poor fool still believes...


----------



## Wesley (Sep 27, 2010)

I think Ezra is into those paper back romance novels you can find at supermarket check-outs.  Ones that are practically softcore porn and aimed at older women.


----------



## sadino (Sep 27, 2010)

Just finished the O6 arc,just meh.How many arcs until i catch up?

I know FT reputation and "dat rules",but it still isn't simply bad like other manga got over time.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 28, 2010)

There's one more arc after that, then you're up to date.


----------



## Trent (Sep 28, 2010)

That chapter was the best of the manga. 

Funny and .

And Ezra is Lucy's.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ganta said:


> We should make that rule official lol.



then how are haters gonna hate?  Gerard is everywhere in FT


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

Trent said:


> That chapter was the best of the manga.



Which chapter was that?


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

it was one of those side chapters where Lucy gets a job to find a treasure stashed somewhere in the FT female dormitory.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I want a chapter number 

Nevermind it's 161.5


----------



## Trent (Sep 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Which chapter was that?



The special chapter where Lucy is sent on a mission to investigate the Guild's dorms wearing an _apparently_ gratuitous cat suit, which ends up being justificated by a cute plot reason!

Yes, Mashima transcended himself in that chapter by having _plot _justify fan-service (in the middle of vast amount of the good ole gratuitous fan service like the bath scene )


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

I am shocked by Lucy's breast size everytime "they" are emphasized

Not that I'm complaining


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I am shocked by Lucy's breast size everytime "they" are emphasized
> 
> Not that I'm complaining



​
Isn't she meant to be like a U.S. F-Cup?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2010)

Them are U.S. D cups.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 28, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Them are U.S. D cups.



Better. 

Her sizes are 88cm early on making her a low UK E-cup 

Later on, though, it was said to be 86cm making her a D-cup 

Whatever their size, fappage is all good.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

I just read that special chapter again. FT girls are so fine. 

curse that monologue box covering Lucy's naked ass.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2010)

also depends on the under bust


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 28, 2010)

Chalice said:


> I just read that special chapter again. FT girls are so fine.
> 
> curse that monologue box covering Lucy's naked ass.



Curse those bubbles in the last Chapter


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Curse those bubbles in the last Chapter


----------



## KBL (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn between *ChocolateBar* sig and the pics of Lucy i'm dying here...


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Is it me or does Erza look....interested ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah she looks interested ....


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Is it me or does Erza look....interested ?





luffy no haki said:


> Yeah she looks interested ....


----------



## Punpun (Sep 28, 2010)

Gerard won't allow such a beautiful thing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2010)

That´s a Nice idea Erza

I will kill Gerard to let that happen


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> That?s a Nice idea Erza





HALLELUJA , SISTER !


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Is it me or does Erza look....interested ?



Erza swings both ways.. obviously 



luffy no haki said:


> That?s a Nice idea Erza
> 
> I will kill Gerard to let that happen



Poor Navie fool. Kill one Gerard 3 more will show up in his place :amazed


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Not if you use a big ass nuke


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2010)

Or even better,I just can force Mashima to make someone kill him for real this time and then the other Gerards won´t be able to appear never because I´ll kill Mashima and write FT


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

But didn't you know ? Hiro's a zombie . That explains his lack of creative innovation


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2010)

I know how to kill a zombie


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> I know how to kill a zombie



Even _Japanese _zombies  ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Is it me or does Erza look....interested ?





luffy no haki said:


> Yeah she looks interested ....




.....fuck yeah


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've just read all the last two pages and my only comment is:

YES


----------



## KBL (Sep 29, 2010)

Why this thread is in the second page?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2010)

dunno


----------



## Punpun (Sep 29, 2010)

Not enough post with erotic content.


----------



## Eternal Flame (Sep 29, 2010)

Speaking of the Cat suit special. Anyone know what actual volume that one is in?

On another topic  Judging by Cana's and Natsu's reaction in Charle's prediction, and now that we know that Lucy and Cana are partners. Maybe it's Lucy who will bite the dust. That would be kinda interesting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Why this thread is in the second page?







Eternal Flame said:


> Speaking of the Cat suit special. Anyone know what actual volume that one is in?
> 
> On another topic  Judging by Cana's and Natsu's reaction in Charle's prediction, and now that we know that Lucy and Cana are partners. Maybe it's Lucy who will bite the dust. That would be kinda interesting.



 Yeah and Natsu will lose a fi-buahahahahhahahahaha:rofl


----------



## Eternal Flame (Sep 29, 2010)

Well you can say he lost to Fukuro already. No matter the circumstance it was a loss. Same goes for that guy that Erza one shotted in the phantom lord arc Aria or whatever.

Its possible Lucy could bite the dust and still magically come back to life some how.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 29, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Why this thread is in the second page?





10char


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2010)

Eternal Flame said:


> Well you can say he lost to Fukuro already. No matter the circumstance it was a loss. Same goes for that guy that Erza one shotted in the phantom lord arc Aria or whatever.
> 
> Its possible Lucy could bite the dust and still magically come back to life some how.



 According to some people, Natsu never lost a "real" fight. He has already defeated a head of a major dark guild(zero) and top 10 mage that was not the weakest of them all(Gerad) and a S class stud in Luxus. How can he lose?


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 29, 2010)

A beating B and B beating C doesn't mean A beats C.

It's all matter of match up.

And most of the time powerscaling is messed up in shounen, especially Fairy Tail just for the sake of the plot


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> A beating B and B beating C doesn't mean A beats C.
> 
> It's all matter of match up.
> 
> And most of the time powerscaling is messed up in shounen, especially Fairy Tail just for the sake of the plot



 But this is not a beating b, but be beating c and c beating a. This isa beating both b and c and d


----------



## Proxy (Sep 29, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> According to some people, Natsu never lost a "real" fight. He has already defeated a head of a major dark guild(zero) and top 10 mage that was not the weakest of them all(Gerad) and a S class stud in Luxus. How can he lose?



Well, in the first match against the OS, Natsu and co. lost. And he did lose to Fukurou. Exploiting a weakness is a way to win.

Against Gerard and against Zero, it took some outside force to push Natsu to that level. He hasn't been shown to willingly go into that form, and against Luxus, it was due to plot.

Out of the matches Natsu's been in, the only two come to mind that I can say he legitimately won: Erigor and Gazille.


----------



## Kenzo (Sep 30, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Why this thread is in the second page?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2010)

what´s that?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 30, 2010)

That magic whip thingy .

And yeah , we get it , Dildo jokes .


.......Stil a hilarious pic though


----------



## Proxy (Sep 30, 2010)

​ ​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 30, 2010)

Jesus proxy all over your own post?


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Sep 30, 2010)

​


----------



## Cash (Sep 30, 2010)

Tomorrooowwwwwww. Hope its good.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 30, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Jesus proxy all over your own post?







Ganta said:


> Tomorrooowwwwwww. Hope its good.



I forgot about that. 

Question: Did Zero die after fighting Natsu or was it a typical knockout expression? Don't really remember.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I forgot about that.
> 
> Question: Did Zero die after fighting Natsu or was it a typical knockout expression? Don't really remember.



I think he was just knocked out. He had the same shocked look and blank eyes that Gazille had after he was WTFpwned. Same for Cobra.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 30, 2010)

Kaan, proxy, and felix...control yourselves.


----------



## Captain Fry (Sep 30, 2010)

Yo just happened upon the first volume of FT, worth reading the whole thing series?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Captain Fry (Sep 30, 2010)

So yeah i know next to nothing about it, magic guild and... whats the good stuff to like?  as much or as little detail as ya care to share please...


----------



## Cash (Sep 30, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yes, yes it is.



thought you didnt like it but that smiley looks like an evil bastard so lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 30, 2010)

Captain Fry said:


> So yeah i know next to nothing about it, magic guild and... whats the good stuff to like?  as much or as little detail as ya care to share please...



its pretty humerous and the fights are pretty decent.



Ganta said:


> thought you didnt like it but that smiley looks like an evil bastard so lol



Of course I like Fairy Tail in some way. I love to Mashima try and out troll Kubo.


----------



## Sito (Sep 30, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Of course I like Fairy Tail in some way. I love to Mashima try and out troll Kubo.



Kubo is the master of troll tho, so its impossible.


----------



## Captain Fry (Sep 30, 2010)

Josesito23 said:


> Kubo is the master of troll tho, so its impossible.



taruuueeee


----------



## sadino (Oct 1, 2010)

Captain Fry said:


> So yeah i know next to nothing about it, magic guild and... whats the good stuff to like?  as much or as little detail as ya care to share please...



I guess the good thing is the cast.And lots,seriously, lots of gratuitous fanservice.That's one thing that Kubo just doesn't compare to Mashima.

There's lot of characters,all the rest is pretty standard but it doesn't get bad,just nothing special.

FF is like the most standard shounen, ever.Whatever that means.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2010)

Josesito23 said:


> Kubo is the master of troll tho, so its impossible.



 He is learning...He started small, but after you know who was alive this whole time...I think mashima is getting it


----------



## MakeEmum (Oct 1, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Why this thread is in the second page?



I just hope Mashima doesn't get turned on by his own drawings


----------



## Sito (Oct 1, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> He is learning...He started small, but after you know who was alive this whole time...I think mashima is getting it


  Will never be Kubo level tho, lol when anime goes to those chapters that have nothing in them, going to need 3 chapts to do one ep




MakeEmum said:


> I just hope Mashima doesn't get turned on by his own drawings



Isn't that the main reason people draw nudes?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 1, 2010)

MakeEmum said:


> I just hope Mashima doesn't get turned on by his own drawings



He's a guy . Of course he does .


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Oct 1, 2010)

MakeEmum said:


> I just hope Mashima doesn't get turned on by his own drawings



He checks the quality of his chapter by how much he is turned on actually.


----------



## KBL (Oct 1, 2010)

Who wouldn't ?


----------



## Cash (Oct 1, 2010)

Spoilers: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mest will start a bunch of Mest against none Mest members. He will then Mest them up and Mest the Mest so he can be come a Mest-class mage.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 1, 2010)

^Now that's Mest'd up


----------



## Zinder (Oct 1, 2010)

Just caugth up with this manga. It's bit like a rollercoaster it has it's ups and downs, sometimes makes you wan't to puke and twists wierdly but in the end it's enjoynable ride.

My favorite charcters are Erza, Gazille and Gerard. Natsu is pretty meh though for a main character. He seems almost like a caricature of shonen hero.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lisanna will die of a heart attack when she comes to see natsu kissing his emo power bottom buddy at the end of the arc ​


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yo dawg! We heard you like Mest, so we Mest'd up yo' Fairy Tail so now you can have Mest whilst yo' read 'bout Mest, dawg.


----------



## KBL (Oct 1, 2010)

Where's my FT chapter?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 1, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Where's my FT chapter?



Mest has it


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Where's my FT chapter?



At Japan


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 1, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Mest has it



Now i know im always posting pics of the hot boys...but this is for you all who love the other folk in the manga besides boys!


*Spoiler*: __ 




MEN!!​



 sexiest.mage.ever!​


----------



## KBL (Oct 1, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Mest has it





luffy no haki said:


> At Japan


----------



## Cash (Oct 2, 2010)

Mest is translating the chapter right now


----------



## Blinky (Oct 2, 2010)

I actually like the whole "Mest is the new Mistgun" thing . At least this way there is no chance Mest is Gerard too.... 



















OR IS THERE ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 2, 2010)

^They said the same thing about Mistgun


----------



## Blinky (Oct 2, 2010)

Mistgun had a mask . I think Mashima is saying "Okay guys I promise Mest isn't Gerard"


----------



## Cash (Oct 2, 2010)

Blinky is back


----------



## Blinky (Oct 2, 2010)

yes I am !


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 2, 2010)

Let's celebrate!


----------



## Proxy (Oct 2, 2010)

Mest hype


----------



## Cash (Oct 2, 2010)

You're right, Not enough of it on this page. Page needs more Mest.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 2, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Mest hype



Yeah . Everyone knows Gildartz is da best


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 2, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Yeah . Everyone knows Gildartz is da *best *


At sucking in comparison to Mest 















on Opposite Day


----------



## Sinevelle (Oct 2, 2010)

You think Mest will win?


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 2, 2010)

Well he was really close last year...


----------



## Blinky (Oct 2, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> At sucking in comparison to Mest



 



> on Opposite Day


----------



## Cash (Oct 2, 2010)

Mest would have destroyed that black dragon. Cooked it and fed it to Wendy.



Zorokiller said:


> Well he was really close last year...



   .


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 2, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Well he was really close last year...



thats cause Gildarts wasnt there :ho


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 2, 2010)

Only Gildartz deserves hype 
And Deidara, Luppi, and Haku are manlier than him.
He's so random, that ANBU laugh at him


----------



## Cash (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

Mest is really dangerous, bro.


----------



## Cash (Oct 2, 2010)

You gotta remember MS just started putting FT out on Fridays.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 2, 2010)

So RAWS should come on Thursdays or Wednesdays..


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 2, 2010)

Chapter is out 

Taurus' thread on the Silver Haired Legion (SHL)


----------



## Cash (Oct 2, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> So RAWS should come on Thursdays or Wednesdays..



How do you figure that? Its not like that site and MS are working together. They probably still put raws out at the same time.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 2, 2010)

Mest is too much of a man to pose with kids. 

---

Come on Gray is naked. 

And it's not a one panel fanservice at that. 

---

LucyXHappy.


----------



## White Rook (Oct 2, 2010)

Main content: Swimsuits, swimsuits, swimsuits.

And too bad for Fried and Bixlow. The plot isn't on their side.


----------



## Felix (Oct 2, 2010)

SWEET MOTHER OF FANSERVICE

Too bad it's obvious Fried and Bixlow will lose 
I like Fried


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 2, 2010)

Damn Evergreen looks hawt.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 2, 2010)

This chapter just goes to show that Lucy is still the queen of fanservice! I mean, look at page 1.

And yeah, I like Freid too. We all know his team _should_ win this one... but he'll lose anyway.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 2, 2010)

Dem sweating bodies...

I would have joined Wendy's team so hard.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 2, 2010)

And the King is with no doubt whatsoever Gray.


----------



## seastone (Oct 2, 2010)

I wonder if a chapter will pass without someone stripping. Biggest culprits being Gray and Lucy 

Lluvia not being bothered by the heat but gets hot by seeing Gray  

Anyway why am I getting the feeling that death guy is going to appear and make it look like one of the teams killed each other?


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 2, 2010)

Lucy never fail to deliver fanservice every chapter.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 2, 2010)

Isn't it the first time see Gray completely naked?


----------



## Punpun (Oct 2, 2010)

Mest left the boat right from the beginning. Who do you think he is. 

--

It is, or it's the first time he's naked for a complete chapter.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 2, 2010)

Why didn't Freid and Bixlow pick the "quiet" path?

Probably because Mest and Wendy took it first. I'm guessing Mest anticipated that Freid would put up a barrier and left without anyone noticing with the help of his illusions.


----------



## seastone (Oct 2, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Isn't it the first time see Gray completely naked?



No I think once when Lucy first went to the guild, Natsu stole his underwear.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 2, 2010)

Hahaha, I wonder if Kana and Lucy are finished now.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 2, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Anyway why am I getting the feeling that death guy is going to appear and make it look like one of the teams killed each other?



That'd be interesting but how would he manage to do so without actually inflicting death? Because I can't say that I think it's likely any FT members are going to be killed here.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 2, 2010)

So joining on a S-Class Exam requires girls to be on bikini. Pretty clever Mashima.


----------



## White Rook (Oct 2, 2010)

Gray was completely naked in the same chapter he was introduced in.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2010)

Dem girls. I wonder what Erza and Mira-Jane will be wearing. Evergreen looked the best, but yes Lucy is still the queen.


----------



## seastone (Oct 2, 2010)

Random Member said:


> That'd be interesting but how would he manage to do so without actually inflicting death? Because I can't say that I think it's likely any FT members are going to be killed here.



Who says death needs to permanent, perhaps the death will be reversed by some deus ex machina in the end of the arc. 

It can look like this 

One teams knocks another one out, they are unconscious. The other team leaves to their goal. Death guy comes along then renders the unconscious into a death state. Someone find the dead team and the other team is under suspicion.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 2, 2010)

O..M...G..
 FANSERVICE! SO MUCH! 
Evergreen is hawt
Mest reminds me High Elf from Oblivion..
I wonder who is so unlucky to fight Gildartz? I think Natsu is the one to get "quiet" path.
Poor Natsu will be dissapointed.. Or the emo guy will be at quiet path?


----------



## Kenju (Oct 2, 2010)

Freed is such a nice person, he could have easily kept most of them in there  But too bad him and Bixlow have to go against Lucy and Cana 

I loled when Juvia said Gray was hot and naked. But damn them swimsuits


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 2, 2010)

And thus Cana smashu ensues


----------



## Dark Dragon (Oct 2, 2010)

Why do they have "Hard Battle" with a question mark over Mirajane? I feel bad for the team that has to face her.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Oct 2, 2010)

I am more interested on how Mest and Wendy got off the boat.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 2, 2010)

Taking bets on how fast Cana and Lucy lose this fight.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 2, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Who says death needs to permanent, perhaps the death will be reversed by some deus ex machina in the end of the arc.



Well, this part of it works, I guess, but the reversing would be terrible, imo, which probably means it's likely to happen.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 2, 2010)

What if Fried and Bixlow will lose against them?


----------



## Random Member (Oct 2, 2010)

^Don't say such things.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 2, 2010)

Taking bikini with them even though they didn't expect it to be so hot. Dem FT girl always already for some fanservice


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 2, 2010)

Random Member said:


> ^Don't say such things.


Well, Cana has to win so Mashima can move on with her part of the... plot (lol).

So Fried and Bixlow are probably going to lose


----------



## Jugger (Oct 2, 2010)

Lucy and Cana wins with Luck.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 2, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Well, Cana has to win so Mashima can move on with her part of the... plot (lol).
> 
> So Fried and Bixlow are probably going to lose





I know, I'll be in denial until next chapter, though.


----------



## KBL (Oct 2, 2010)

lol the next chapter sounds bad for Fried and Bixlow. 


"Who's the lucky one?" 

A lot of fanservice and this arc looks jawsome so far... i approve.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 2, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Lucy and Cana *win by taking off thier bikinis and attacking Bixlow and Fried while they are caught offguard*.



Fixed.


----------



## Cash (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope Cana and Lucy's win is creative 

didnt show how Mest got out of there


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 2, 2010)

Wrong, so wrong to see Wendy paired up with pedo lover Mest. 

Well, a great start to this arc so far....:33


----------



## Wrath (Oct 2, 2010)

Dark Dragon said:


> Why do they have "Hard Battle" with a question mark over Mirajane? I feel bad for the team that has to face her.


Because it's possible that Lisanna or Elfman will get her route?

Lucy is forgetting that she gained three new Zodiac Spirits (and that powerful spell that was downloaded into her brain) since she fought Bixlow. Gemini alone is super powerful.


----------



## Cash (Oct 2, 2010)

Mest gonna rip her apart


----------



## Cash (Oct 2, 2010)

Wrath said:


> Because it's possible that Lisanna or Elfman will get her route?



That may be a part of it. The logical answer right now is she may or may not be able to control her powers yet. I dont think we heard anything about it since she went demon mode.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 2, 2010)

Wrath said:


> Because it's possible that Lisanna or Elfman will get her route?


No, just that it's not sure how serious Mira can get. We know she can use her powers but can she use it effectively against a friend, even if it's a test...


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 2, 2010)

So far this chapter is going well  I'm very curious to next week. 

I'm gonna laugh if natsu and Happy have the quiet route with Mashima thinking:
"shonen hero needs his power for the final battle


----------



## Ryus (Oct 2, 2010)

_LOL_... Natsu going the quite route... that is if route E = path 5. :rofl

He's going to feel so ripped off at the other side... 

Makes you wonder who was crazy enough to choose path A?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 2, 2010)

Wrath said:


> Because it's possible that Lisanna or Elfman will get her route?
> 
> Lucy is forgetting that she gained three new Zodiac Spirits (and that powerful spell that was downloaded into her brain) since she fought Bixlow. Gemini alone is super powerful.


Isn't that magic was only for a one time use?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> No, just that it's not sure how serious Mira can get. We know she can use her powers but can she use it effectively against a friend, even if it's a test...



Lisana's back though.  The rebel within will be called forth...

Poor Kana and Lucy.  I'd say maybe they could use sex appeal to win, but I seriously doubt that would matter against those two.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 2, 2010)

oooooh, Mest is gonna lose  that's why he was made. So that none of the main cast will lose. Mashima want's to create some sort of realism so he at least want's one team to lose.


----------



## lizardo221 (Oct 2, 2010)

I think how team lucy wins is somewhat a given. She will use Gemini to rewrite all his stuff over and over while miss card player does her thing against the flying buckets.

Oh and sadly Gray might get taken out early so Loki can help Lucy later.


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

Fried and Bixlow are gonna lose via PIS probably.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 2, 2010)

awesome fanservice in this chapter

the bad thing is that team tits will probably win by PIS


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2010)

Since the plot is entirely composed of tits, I would think it's a given that they'd win...


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

Pipe said:


> awesome fanservice in this chapter
> 
> the bad thing is that team tits will probably win by PIS




Exactly.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 2, 2010)

God, i love Fairy Tail's fanservice.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 2, 2010)

I loved the Fan service this chapter.....thought I don´t want to see naked gray ever again,

and by the title of the next ch. it´s quite obvious that Kana and Lucy will win by luck


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 2, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> I loved the Fan service this chapter.....thought I don?t want to see naked gray ever again,
> 
> and by the title of the next ch. it?s quite obvious that Kana and Lucy will win by luck


Seeing Gray's naked, hot sweaty body turned you on. Stop denying.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 2, 2010)

Lucy as S-Class Mage?


----------



## bURN (Oct 2, 2010)

how in the hell did the lucy from edolas get there?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 2, 2010)

Ryus said:


> _LOL_... Natsu going the quite route... that is if route E = path 5. :rofl



Oh, good point.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2010)

Swimsuits in all the Arc? no matter if the plot it's shit this it's gonna be one of my fave Arcs.

p.s. Bad thing Lluvia fans got trolled  .


----------



## Proxy (Oct 2, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Dem girls. I wonder what Erza and Mira-Jane will be wearing. Evergreen looked the best, but yes Lucy is still the queen.



Wait 'til the prize, Erza, makes her appearance 


Great chapter, though. I'm looking forward to good things to come from this. Hopefully Mashima isn't going to rush through the matches and actually think of logical ways for people to win.

Still, can't really see anyone beating Gildartz otherwise through some hax i.e. Evergreen's gaze. 

P.S. Hopefully Fried had the chance to work something up in the time he's had. No possible way to lose.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 2, 2010)

Chapter lacked Gildartz . It was pretty good otherwise . Well.. as good as a chapter could be without Gildartz . I loved how Elfman shouted MAAAAAAAANN as he was diving into the water .


----------



## Jugger (Oct 2, 2010)

Ryus said:


> Makes you wonder who was crazy enough to choose path A?



Gazille and Levy or Elfman and Evergreen


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

Gildartz is gonna teach the noobs how to roll.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 2, 2010)

What if the death guy is in the quiet path? But I guess it's too early for him to show up.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 2, 2010)

UndineWrath said:


> What if the death guy is in the quiet path? But I guess it's too early for him to show up.



That Death guy might not even be in this arc mashima just shows things and brings them back in the future.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 2, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Gazille and Levy or Elfman and Evergreen



Mest and Wendy.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 2, 2010)

Jugger said:


> That Death guy might not even be in this arc mashima just shows things and brings them back in the future.


Like mest


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

Hughes earthland version vs Mest.

Incoming death match.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2010)

...

Maaaaannnn!!!


----------



## Sito (Oct 2, 2010)

Jugger said:


> That Death guy might not even be in this arc mashima just shows things and brings them back in the future.



Charle's vision involed the death guy interrupting the trial


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 2, 2010)

Since Route C correlated to a battle like route 3, E is definitely the easy quiet route.


----------



## Cash (Oct 2, 2010)

I feel sorry for Mest's opponent. Poor guys.


----------



## Omolara (Oct 2, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Taking bets on how fast Cana and Lucy lose this fight.



Actually, Lucy and Cana have a pretty damn good chance of winning. Well, if Lucy remembers that she has most of the Golden Keys, including Gemini who will be able to undo any runes Fried uses since they'll have the same abilities. And then there's Scorpio and Aquarius if they get near water. She may not be as strong a mage as everyone else, but she's definitely got luck on her side. 
I dunno too much about Cana though, her lack of confidence could kill them. She seems to be pretty strong willed though. And her cards might be the perfect compliment to Lucy's Spirits. 

We'll just have to see. 

Also, Lucy's got main character/ narrator power.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2010)

Lucy's keys were stolen the last time, which is why Loki was vital to saving her.  If she can keep her keys, she should be able to handle herself easily. 

And if they're going the PIS route, I hope it also involves Aires.


----------



## Slice (Oct 2, 2010)

Fried / Bixlow against Lucy Kana is one of the match ups that makes the most sense, they actually have a chance of winning this (if Lucy gets serious and steps out of fanservice mode for a few minutes).


IMO they could not beat:

Grey / Loki (since the contract is postponed for the duration of the exam)
Natsu  (too unpredictable and physically strong)
Lisanna / Juvia (mainly because of Juvia)
Gajeel / Levy (He is a physical beast like Natsu, only with a partner)
Mest / Wendy (If he uses the same magic as Mistgun they would go down easily, i doubt any of them have what it takes to escape illusions)


They can beat:

Fried and Bixlow
Elfman and Evergreen


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 2, 2010)

Great chapter, loved seeing them all leaving their fellow guild members in their dust. Well it was a great chapter until Lucy and Kana ended up against Fried and Bixlow, really don't want to see them get beaten by PIS


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 2, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Seeing Gray's naked, hot sweaty body turned you on. Stop denying.



you want to fight uh?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2010)

^ Come on guys I don't want to see Whitebeard and Luffy fighting for the naked body of Gray.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 2, 2010)

ugh he is right


----------



## Proxy (Oct 2, 2010)

Lucy and Cana are going to win through plot. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 2, 2010)

Gray going full commando for this one.   And judging from Juvia's gawking, Gray must be gifted.  

(Though surprised they didn't scold him because of Wendy being around.)

But I think the highlight of the chapter was Levy taking advantage of the Runes and only letting her and Gajeel get through.


Natsu & Happy: Definitely took the "Quiet" Route, because he wants to fight.   So I can easily see him at the end going, "WTF!"

Cana & Lucy vs Fried and Bixlow:   Yeah as everyone said, Lucy will likely be the one to fight Fried and Cana fighting Bixlow.   Then winning with Main Character plot protection. 


My predictions on the other matches:

Erza vs Gray & Loki

Elfman & Evergreen vs Lisanna & Juvia:     Lisanna & Juvia wins.

Mest & Wendy vs Mirajane  (Hard Battle?  )

Gildartz vs Gajeel & Levy


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2010)

Great job of fanservice on Lucy's part although Gray as expected out did her xD

It would be ironic if Natsu got the quiet path. As for Lucy and Kana, they have quite the challenge in Bixlow and Fried. I know it won't be a repeat of last time so I wonder how they plan to win that battle?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 2, 2010)

I think Gildarts will be against Mest and Wendy

I think Lucy will take on Fried and Kana will get Bixlow

Either Levy and Gajeel or Mest ad Wendy will get Erza

Natsu will probably get the quiet route 

Elfman will get his sister 

Good chapter

Liked the bikinis


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 2, 2010)

Still no Zeref or anything related to the plot


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2010)

Natsu takes the quiet route, since he can encounter what's-his-face without any problems.

We won't see Gildartz in action for this arc, but whomever he's against won't advance.  Meaning it'll probably be Gray and Loki.

Juvia and Lisana will be taking on Levi and Gajeel.  Phantom vs. Phantom and a pair of light weights.  Juvia and Lisana will lose.

That leaves Mest and Wendy taking on Ezra and Elfman and Evergreen vs. Mira.  I would like to think that both teams will advance.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 2, 2010)

Lucy looking hot? Check

Lisana in a bikini? Check

Interesting set-up for this First Test? Check

Gazille X Levy? Check

Ho mai...Kana AND Lucy looking hot on the same page? My brain melted about here...but check

The battle will be...interesting...to say the...least.... 8S 
Poor Lucy and Kana


----------



## ragnara (Oct 2, 2010)

Route 1: Gajeel and Levi vs *Gildartz*
Route 2/3: *Lucy and Kana* vs Fried and Bixlow
Route 4: *Gray and Loki* vs Erza
Route 5: *Natsu and Happy* get the quiet one
Route 6/7: *Mest and Wendy* vs Lisana and Juvia
Route 8: Elfman and Evergreen vs *Mirajane* - this one could go either way


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 2, 2010)

Dark Dragon said:


> Why do they have "Hard Battle" with a question mark over Mirajane? I feel bad for the team that has to face her.



the true queen demon of fairies 

But yea i dont see that team advancing....but they DID say gildies, E-scarlet and demonjane wouldnt go ALL OUT. so i expect them to walk out atleast with all limbs attached ​


----------



## Trent (Oct 2, 2010)

Omolara said:


> Actually, Lucy and Cana have a pretty damn good chance of winning. Well, if Lucy remembers that she has most of the Golden Keys, including Gemini who will be able to undo any runes Fried uses since they'll have the same abilities. And then there's Scorpio and Aquarius if they get near water. She may not be as strong a mage as everyone else, but she's definitely got luck on her side.
> I dunno too much about Cana though, her lack of confidence could kill them. She seems to be pretty strong willed though. And her cards might be the perfect compliment to Lucy's Spirits.
> 
> We'll just have to see.
> ...



Yeah, and she has also shown in her last fight that she no longer was a _complete _pushover on the physical side, at least when it comes to defence, with some sweet evading skills using her magic whip versus the giant octopus dude.

A Lucy that evades incoming attacks and lets her varied summons do the attacking can actually be a force to reckon with. And she's got her _luck_ too. And tits. 

I don't think that whoever will face Gildartz will actually have to defeat him. I can see him letting his opponents go through if they show enough resilience/ skills/ potential, etc.


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

ragnara said:


> Route 1: Gajeel and Levi vs *Gildartz*
> Route 2/3: *Lucy and Kana* vs Fried and Bixlow
> Route 4: *Gray and Loki* vs Erza
> Route 5: *Natsu and Happy* get the quiet one
> ...



Gajeel and Levi against Gildartz.

I wonder if he will one shot them?



Or 'fake' his loss for the sake of the story.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2010)

One thing ya'll need to keep in mind is that this is the examine that determines whether someone has the right to go on an S-Class mission.  Meaning the most dangerous of all.  They're putting their lives on the line.  And obviously there aren't a bunch of S-Class mages running around Fairy Tail, so that ultimately, they will all fail is probably the most likely outcome.

This leads me to think that they have no reason, at all, to hold back short of killing them out right.  If they can't beat S-Class mages, they can't do S-Class missions.


----------



## Cash (Oct 2, 2010)

They probably dont even have to beat the S-class mages. Probably something like "you showed heart, courage and willingness to protect your nakama, you may pass"


----------



## ragnara (Oct 2, 2010)

I think they actually have to win. Why should someone who can't even beat a halfway serious S-class mage 2 on 1 with a partner of their choice become a S-class mage themselves? Makarov wants them to have both power and luck so someone who has neither shouldn't be qualified enough.


----------



## sadino (Oct 2, 2010)

Fried losing would be kinda strange because he's a giantic plot excuse for 1x1s.But i guess he's kinda problematic for a writer.

And on the other side, no one would be a genius on predicting Lucy team will win, charle foresight,anyone?


----------



## ZyX (Oct 2, 2010)

Delicious, moist Wendy-chan is delicious and moist.


Yeah, I'd figure to be an S-class mage, you should be able to fight at around the same level as another S-class mage.  With a partner there, it's made more evident that you shouldn't be completely destroyed. 

Though if they start branching out into things like S-, S, S+, SS, then well, I dunno, but still, at least causing some harm to your opponent should be a good start.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2010)

Ganta said:


> They probably dont even have to beat the S-class mages. Probably something like "you showed heart, courage and willingness to protect your nakama, you may pass"



 Probably just have to get past them. Probably beat the, though i really do not see how any team can beat any of those 3 one on two. Only EverGreen/Elfman has a chance against 2 of them.


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 2, 2010)

Vino said:


> Still no Zeref or anything related to the plot



I think it's still early for that because the guild isn't all that strong right now with the exception of Makarov, Gildarts, Erza and Mirajane.

Still a long time to go still massive arcs to be covered Dragon/Ivan/Zeref etc.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 2, 2010)

With Wendy hyping Erza prior to this, I can see her and Mest facing off against her.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, no one can complaing bout this chap with all those tits and asses around


----------



## Proxy (Oct 2, 2010)

Yup. Mashima delivered.


----------



## Heretic (Oct 2, 2010)

awesome chap

on the note of lucy, i think she'll win via Gemini, it is her safest bet against Fried.



VastoLorDae said:


> Probably just have to get past them. Probably beat the, though i really do not see how any team can beat any of those 3 one on two. Only EverGreen/Elfman has a chance against 2 of them.



I think hype-wise, Mest could also maintain an S rank w/ backup. And Fried w/ runes.


On the note of Mest and Fried, who else wants to see the successors to Luxus and Mistgun duke it out?


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 3, 2010)

Very entertaining chap

Kana's team is beating Fried with plot isn't hard to predict though, heres hoping MAshima will surprise me though.


----------



## TheChill (Oct 3, 2010)

datLucyEvergreenCanaLisannaWendy 

Obviously its hard to complain about anything when Mashima delivers this much fanservice, but Natsu not using his sense of smell to pick a tunnel like he did during the OS arc to find Zero? 

EDIT: How could I forget about datLevi


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 3, 2010)

KaaN23 said:


> I think it's still early for that because the guild isn't all that strong right now with the exception of Makarov, Gildarts, Erza and Mirajane.
> 
> Still a long time to go still massive arcs to be covered Dragon/Ivan/Zeref etc.


It's probably not going to happen any time soon regardless of how strong the guild is.

And it might be just me, but I don't remember that Natsu ever had a real improvement outside his Dragon Slayer mode? Physically, I mean.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2010)

Who needs to improve when you have the DS mode?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 3, 2010)

Ganta said:


> They probably dont even have to beat the S-class mages. Probably something like "you showed heart, courage and willingness to protect your nakama, you may pass"



You got a point, but with Makarov mentioning "luck", it very well might be a test of luck.   



Edward Newgate said:


> And it might be just me, but I don't remember that Natsu ever had a real improvement outside his Dragon Slayer mode? Physically, I mean.



Right now it's pretty much that.  But you never know what could happen years from now.  Natsu might end up as a full blown dragon with powers of lava, which is boosted by whatever powers his real parents had.


----------



## Cash (Oct 3, 2010)

I thought he lost that mode after the fight everytime. Might just eat another power up.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 3, 2010)

Natsu ending relying on powerup only stagnates his growth as a character and it will become stupid that he would depend on powerups.   He's not Popeye you know.  

I see his Dragon Scale moments as a glimpse of the power he's going to master someday.   Like Naruto and the Kyuubi, Luffy and the Haki, and Ichigo with his Hollow powers.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 3, 2010)

furinkazan88 said:


> awesome chap
> 
> on the note of lucy, i think she'll win via Gemini, it is her safest bet against Fried.
> 
> ...



Mistgun with a successor?


----------



## Grandia (Oct 3, 2010)

i hope they're ready to start jobbing to HHH... i mean Erza, no chance in hell they'll get past her


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> Well, no one can complaing bout this chap with all those tits and asses around


Because everyone was distracted  so they didn't pay attention to the plot


----------



## Mestogan (Oct 3, 2010)

Lucy looks hot in this chapter.


----------



## Rene (Oct 3, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> (Though surprised they didn't scold him because of Wendy being around.)


Not just Mest, now Gray's a p*d*p**** as well. 



> Gildartz vs Gajeel & Levy


Meh I dunno. Gazille and Levy will probably pass, or at least that's what I feel like.

Putting him up against Gildartz wouldn't be fair.



ragnara said:


> I think they actually have to win. Why should someone who can't even beat a halfway serious S-class mage 2 on 1 with a partner of their choice become a S-class mage themselves? Makarov wants them to have both power and luck so someone who has neither shouldn't be qualified enough.


Gildartz's an SS-class mage, isn't he?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2010)

Grandia said:


> i hope they're ready to start jobbing to HHH... i mean Erza, no chance in hell they'll get past her



 Lol comparing Erza to HHH....way off


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 3, 2010)

IMHO, Cana has to beat Fried this time purely to show that she's got what it takes to actually be an S-Class Mage. If she got punk'd by Fried again she blatantly wouldn't deserve the title anyway.


----------



## Highgoober (Oct 3, 2010)

I can see Levi actually winning her teams fight for them. 

If Gazille gets matched up against someone out of his league(Gildartz/Erza) I can see him taking a heavy beating trying to win and Levi pulling of some nifty magic that she set up whilst Gazille was taking a massive beatdown, which would catch the S rank mage off guard. Perhaps they'd allow themselves to be cause because they're not going 100% which would allow Gazille and Levi to advance past this stage and show that Levi isn't useless in a fight.


----------



## Xion (Oct 3, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> IMHO, Cana has to beat Fried this time purely to show that she's got what it takes to actually be an S-Class Mage. If she got punk'd by Fried again she blatantly wouldn't deserve the title anyway.



Pretty much this, though everything dictates they should lose, plot will make it them win especially for Cana. >_>


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 3, 2010)

Xion said:


> Pretty much this, though everything dictates they should lose, plot will make it them win especially for Cana. >_>



Fried has had _how long_ to set-up his Barriers?

There'll probably be some sort of trick involved for them like making Fried accidentally trap Bixlow so the girls can double-team Fried.


----------



## ragnara (Oct 3, 2010)

Rene said:


> Gildartz's an SS-class mage, isn't he?



Was there even such a rank? Well anyway, you have to be unlucky as hell to fight him and Makarov wants lucky people to pass. 

I'm beginning to doubt the routes are the same as in the map, otherwise two of the first four groups would have chosen to take hard battle routes and no one the quiet path...


----------



## Xion (Oct 3, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Fried has had _how long_ to set-up his Barriers?
> 
> There'll probably be some sort of trick involved for them like making Fried accidentally trap Bixlow so the girls can double-team Fried.



Either way, it's almost impossible for Cana to lose this early on given her weepy speech about leaving FT and needing to be S-class.

I mean Mashima doesn't know at all how to make things dramatic and tense especially when he lays out the battle's winners right at the start.

Not 100% but I'd bet serious money Team Cana wins. 



ragnara said:


> Was there even such a rank? Well anyway, you have to be unlucky as hell to fight him and Makarov wants lucky people to pass.
> 
> I'm beginning to doubt the routes are the same as in the map, otherwise two of the first four groups would have taken hard battle routes and no one the quiet path...



Gildartz got the special 100-Year Missions or something. He isn't exactly SS-class but he's certainly scary as hell.


----------



## ragnara (Oct 3, 2010)

Xion said:


> Gildartz got the special 100-Year Missions or something. He isn't exactly SS-class but he's certainly scary as hell.



Yeah and even he failed that mission which brings me to the conclusion that fairy tail needs to raise it's power level instead of making someone S-class who is both majorly unlucky and way weaker than him, even in a team. 

Him surrendering to anyone who has some promising qualities but lacks both power and luck doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Fried has had _how long_ to set-up his Barriers?
> 
> There'll probably be some sort of trick involved for them like making Fried accidentally trap Bixlow so the girls can double-team Fried.



 Fried will probably not have expected this team to face them. So his runes could be prepared for them.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 3, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Fried will probably not have expected this team to face them. So his runes could be prepared for them.



Overconfidence/arrogance/CIS will be the cause of their defeat IMHO.

You know...exmaples being Luxus using _Fairy Law _when he was already dominating in his fight with Natsu.



ragnara said:


> Was there even such a rank? Well anyway, you have to be unlucky as hell to fight him and Makarov wants lucky people to pass.
> 
> I'm beginning to doubt the routes are the same as in the map, otherwise two of the first four groups would have chosen to take hard battle routes and no one the quiet path...



I doubt that Map = Reality too.
Didn't Markarov actually _show them _the map? What'd be the point if they knew what was ahead of them?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

Characters will stay based on popularity 
1. Natsu & Happy
2. Cana & Lucy
3. Mest & Wendy
4. Levy & Gazille 
5. Gray & Loki


----------



## Blinky (Oct 3, 2010)

ragnara said:


> Was there even such a rank?



He took an SS-ranks mission . What rank would you need to be to take a mission like that ?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Oct 3, 2010)

Fried has had 5 mintues to weave some very nifty shit

If he loses I will


----------



## Rene (Oct 3, 2010)

ragnara said:


> Was there even such a rank? Well anyway, you have to be unlucky as hell to fight him and Makarov wants lucky people to pass.
> 
> I'm beginning to doubt the routes are the same as in the map, otherwise two of the first four groups would have chosen to take hard battle routes and no one the quiet path...


Yeah it was mentioned when Gildartz returned.

We all know Gildartz is pretty much carrying the guild  The rest is fodder.



Blinky said:


> He took an SS-ranks mission . What rank would you need to be to take a mission like that ?



He took a 100 year mission, which is 2 ranks above SS Rank.

Manga Stream drops To Love-Ru Darkness


----------



## Cash (Oct 3, 2010)

Gildartz


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2010)

Gildartz?


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Oct 3, 2010)

Pay attention to the map at page 7, whichever team who went through Mirajane's route also need to face the Loch Ness.


----------



## Cash (Oct 3, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Gildartz?



Mest?


----------



## Rene (Oct 3, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Mest?


----------



## Cash (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Rene (Oct 3, 2010)

I really need to save those images Blinky made a while ago. >.<


----------



## Cash (Oct 3, 2010)

The important thing right now is Mest edits. We need them ASAP


----------



## Proxy (Oct 3, 2010)

Xion said:


> Either way, it's almost impossible for Cana to lose this early on given her weepy speech about leaving FT and needing to be S-class.
> 
> I mean Mashima doesn't know at all how to make things dramatic and tense especially when he lays out the battle's winners right at the start.
> 
> ...





ragnara said:


> Yeah and even he failed that mission which brings me to the conclusion that fairy tail needs to raise it's power level instead of making someone S-class who is both majorly unlucky and way weaker than him, even in a team.
> 
> Him surrendering to anyone who has some promising qualities but lacks both power and luck doesn't seem right to me.



I'd say he is at that level. Going on the 100-Year Mission and failing only due to the black dragon, which he explained to Natsu, means that otherwise, he would have accomplished it.



Gaelek_13 said:


> Overconfidence/arrogance/CIS will be the cause of their defeat IMHO.
> 
> You know...exmaples being Luxus using _Fairy Law _when he was already dominating in his fight with Natsu.
> 
> ...



I thought it was understood that the map was just an example? It's not really a surprise if everyone knows the layout already. Had the map of been true, then Lucy/Cana would have already known that they would be facing off against another team by entering that tunnel.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 3, 2010)

Its nice to know that cana and levy havent magically  powered up, but now im wondering how they can win this. This is just a rape battle.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't pity the team that gets stuck with Gildartz as thier opponent


----------



## Blinky (Oct 3, 2010)

You should pity them . They're in for a stompin


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> Its nice to know that cana and levy havent magically  powered up, but now im wondering how they can win this. This is just a rape battle.


They'll win because of plot


----------



## Trent (Oct 3, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> Its nice to know that cana and levy havent magically  powered up, but now im wondering how they can win this. This is just a rape battle.



Brute/physical strength isn't everything though. 

Lucy's summons can be extremely haxxed given the situation as they give access to versatile abilities. Gemini only makes most special powers useless as you can duplicate them (Fried's spells included). And she's got a few good offensive summons too.

I'm not sure what Cana does but she's bound to know a couple of useful abilities if she was chosen to participate in the exam several times in a row. 

She was so close to be so close last year but Mest overtook her at the last minute and became the one who was the most close to succeed. 

They obviously can't take them on head on and there probably will be some running and a lot of evading involved but due to their magical style that's pretty much a requisite.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

The irony in this matchup is that Fried easily beat Cana in Fight Festival and Lucy was having a tough time even with Loki's help beating Bixow the same. So yeah the end result of this match will be nothing but bullshit


----------



## Starrk1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Blinky said:


> You should pity them . They're in for a stompin



This is true, Gildartz will look at them and they will literally be crushed to ashes. Pity the fools who dare cross the BOSS


----------



## Rowel (Oct 3, 2010)

i already told that gildartz seems to be pretty powerfull to be won by mest and wendy so probably it goes like this...
1 Levy & Gazzeel vs Gildartz and Gildartz wins. Because of the plot levy has no point to win)

2&3 we already know...Cana and Lucy have to win due to the plot.

4 Mest & Wendy vs Erza and Mest wins. Because they have to win (Mest seems to be important for this arc

5 Natsu

6&7 Gray & Loki vs Juvia and Lisanna (the "heated battle) (can't guess the winner... we don't know lisanna's magic)

8 Elfman & Evergreen vs Mirajene. This way it's more tragic cause mira is elfman's sister and he (elfman) has to fight her and he has a traumatic experience with Lisanna. Mira wins.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2010)

Mira wins because she is just fucking boss.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2010)

Mira wins because she is one of the strongest, cute and  females in the manga

Also Rowel ,We already know lissana´s magic


----------



## Trent (Oct 3, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> The irony in this matchup is that Fried easily beat Cana in Fight Festival and Lucy was having a tough time even with Loki's help beating Bixow the same. So yeah the end result of this match will be nothing but bullshit



Or simply a good illustration of Lucy's growth as a mage and how Cana can defeat in a rematch an adversary whose abilities took her by surprise the 1st time around.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 3, 2010)

I dont know how anyone is beating the s ranks. The sidekicks are pretty much fodder and when theyre not, the main competitor is. I predict either a lot of PIS or a lot of f screen fighting. Except mirajane cause she might not fight.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

Trent said:


> Or simply a good illustration of Lucy's growth as a mage


----------



## Trent (Oct 3, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> [The usual sarcastic reaction pic]



Well yeah.

More keys + more control + increased evading skills + more battle experience = growth as a (summoner type) mage for Lucy.

It's all clearly shown in the manga.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Oct 3, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> I dont know how anyone is beating the s ranks. The sidekicks are pretty much fodder and when theyre not, the main competitor is. I predict either a lot of PIS or a lot of f screen fighting. Except mirajane cause she might not fight.



Mest and Wendy are most likely an exception to this and we don't know how strong Lisanna truly is. The rest, yeah I think they wouldn't stand much of a chance against the S-Class mages.


----------



## Mister B (Oct 3, 2010)

Natsu only wants to fight Erza because he has a special surprise for her.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm being sarcastic because it's hard to take you seriously 


Trent said:


> Well yeah.
> 
> *More keys + more control + increased evading skills + more battle experience* = growth as a (summoner type) mage for Lucy.
> 
> It's all clearly shown in the manga.



It's too bad it's never implemented or done in a way that's beyond a joke or done so in the convenience of the plot. You can say someone is a jack of all trades but it's useless if he/she can't master any of them or use hi/her implements without a "deux machina" to help them out. You have to be pretty ignorant that all of Lucy's victories are for the convenience of the the plot than a sign of her actual growth as a mage. Lucy will win her battle but it sure as hell not because she's become a better mage since then.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 3, 2010)

time to countdown until Lucy gets another combo attack or Deus Ex Machina victory


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> time to countdown until Lucy gets another combo attack or Deus Ex Machina victory


I smell another "Unison Raid" with Cana


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah I wish Lucy showed some actual growth...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

^I can say that about all the characters in the series, you never feel that they're actually getting stronger but I guess that's mostly due to the absence of training arcs in Fairy Tail, they're just handed power-ups on the fly or win because the plot demands them to.


----------



## Trent (Oct 3, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I'm being sarcastic because it's hard to take you seriously
> 
> It's too bad it's never implemented or done in a way that's beyond a joke or done so in the convenience of the plot. You can say someone is a jack of all trades but it's useless if he/she can't master any of them or use hi/her implements without a "deux machina" to help them out. You have to be pretty ignorant that all of Lucy's victories are for the convenience of the the plot than a sign of her actual growth as a mage. Lucy will win her battle but it sure as hell not because she's become a better mage since then.



Sure, there are often comedic elements (that's Fairy Tail for you)  and/or outside help in Lucy's fights but _in no way does it negate her progress *as a mage*._  (not talking about her character there)

She's a summoner, her abilities as a mage increase via the elements I've mentioned and regardless of how her fights went down, she _did _make progress on these points. 

Jokes and deus ex machina aside, the current Lucy simply is a more dangerous opponent than the Lucy that joined Fairy Tail. 

You'd have to be blind not to see this.


----------



## Felix (Oct 3, 2010)

UNISON RAID FUCKERS


----------



## Proxy (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry but Elfman/Evergreen are going to be taking on Gildartz. 

Eye-hax for the victory.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

Trent said:


> Sure, there are often comedic elements (that's Fairy Tail for you)  and/or outside help in Lucy's fights but _in no way does it negate her progress *as a mage*._  (not talking about her character there)


Actually it does she's never won a single battle by herself or even show her so called "growth" in these fights


Trent said:


> She's a summoner, her abilities as a mage increase via the elements I've mentioned and regardless of how her fights went down, she _did _make progress on these points.


What has Lucy done besides summon that shows a sense of growth?
Here's Lucy's battle in a nutshell
-Summon a spirit
-Something comedically horrible goes wrong via perversion (Tauros) or disobedience (Aquarius)
-Cue "deux machina" of Lucy unintentionally doing something that makes the badguy go "nani?" Or something otherworldly that interrupts the fight
-Victory
No tactics, no strategy, nothing without the aid of a character (look Cana is even with her this time)


Trent said:


> Jokes and deus ex machina aside, the current Lucy simply is a more dangerous opponent than the Lucy that joined Fairy Tail.


It's just too bad she's the same character from the beginning of the manga and far from the equivalent of strong


Trent said:


> You'd have to be blind not to see this.


You think Lucy is a dangerous opponent to be reckon with, can't get any blind than that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> ^I can say that about all the characters in the series, you never feel that they're actually getting stronger but I guess that's mostly due to the absence of training arcs in Fairy Tail, they're just handed power-ups on the fly or win because the plot demands them to.



 Only one person has ever gotten a power up though....


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Only one person has ever gotten a power up though....


Natsu with Dragon Force and Lucy with Uranometria but the latter was more channeling....


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 3, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Natsu with Dragon Force and Lucy with Uranometria but the latter was more channeling....



Same thing is the same. 

Lucy was _given _knowledge of Uranometria.
Natsu was _given _the golden flame for his second Dragon Force.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 3, 2010)

Well the characters do get stronger every arc, one piece style. Erza pops out a new armor every fight, natsu makes bigger explosions, lucy gets new keys and weapons, and gray went from freezing boiling water to freezing dragon flames.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> Well the characters do get stronger every arc, one piece style. Erza pops out a new armor every fight, natsu makes bigger explosions, lucy gets new keys and weapons, and gray went from freezing boiling water to freezing dragon flames.



 Erza has always had said armor so its not actually getting stronger just revealing it.
Natsu just gets the usual fire or something close to a fire to absorb
Lucy has yet to consciously wield at least 2 keys at once.



 so no, not one piece style. Though Erza wielding all those sword at once in the fighting festival arc against evergreen and midnight sure does remind me of somebody from bleach in bankai...


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 3, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Sorry but Elfman/Evergreen are going to be taking on Gildartz.
> 
> Eye-hax for the victory.



Gildartz v Mest/Wendy

That way we can all satisfy our hype


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 3, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Erza has always had said armor so its not actually getting stronger just revealing it. Natsu just gets the usual fire or something close to a fire to absorb Lucy has yet to consciously wield at least 2 keys at once. so no, not one piece style. Though Erza wielding all those sword at once in the fighting festival arc against evergreen and midnight sure does remind me of somebody from bleach in bankai...


 by one piece style I mean no training.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 3, 2010)

Probably the best arc so far.


----------



## Cash (Oct 3, 2010)

I forgot you read Fairy Tail


----------



## Yasha (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Rave Master, so I've to support Mashima's latest work. Glad that things are getting interesting. Kana/Lucy will beat Fried/Bixlow for sure, even though I can't think of how. xD


----------



## Sito (Oct 4, 2010)

Natsu gets quiet road, you heard it here 15th : D


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Oct 4, 2010)

My Predictions:

Gildartz vs Mest/Wendy - Mest was first, Gildartz is still injured (proof ch200) and if Mest is half as good as his hype this should be good. Not to mention Wendy could heal Gildartz and discuss dragon stuff (have a sneaky feeling bad dragons have something to do with this arc)

Fried/Bixlow vs Cana/Lucy - Fried got 2nd and sent the trap for Cana/Lucy, the higher up you got the less likely you would want to fight the person in the top 4. 

Erza vs Levi/Gajeel - Levi got 6th, even with the head start I am not sure Gajeel is a strong swimmer (iron dragon joke) So since we know Natsu was 5th and took the quiet path then the options for Levi were to either fight someone in the top 5 or take your chances on the 2 vs 1 with Erza. Also I don't think plot dictates Levi making it very far in this competition.

Quiet path = Natsu/Happy - We saw this, read the manga. The 2 factors were power and luck. Speed was not a factor and for some reason I think the quiet path has something unlucky about it. Island holds a lot of secrets...

Elfman/Evergreen vs Gray/Loki - Elfman was 3rd, he got the head start and his beast magic would be helpful in the swim. I don't think Elfman, as a man, would choose the path to fight is older sister, Mirajane. A man would want a fair (2v2) battle, So he would wait for Gray who comes in 7th.

Mirajane vs Lluvia/Lisanna - Lluvia comes in 4th, I think their magic is just too favorable in the ocean/sky race against Natsu. Levi's team was slowed down with Gajeel's iron body. Someone in the top 4 picked Mirajane and since it goes against Elfman's code that leaves the other TakeOver sibling. Lisanna wouldn't mind seeing her sister who might let her pass easier than others, and this matchup also helps the plot since we have this little TakeOver sibling side plot still going on.


----------



## Trent (Oct 4, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> A*ctually it does she's never won a single battle by herself or even show her so called "growth" in these fights*
> 
> *What has Lucy done besides summon that shows a sense of growth?*
> Here's Lucy's battle in a nutshell
> ...



First, fighting alone isn't the only benchmark of fighting progress.

I've given you examples on how she progressed, I see you are still to counter any of those. 



Trent said:


> *More keys + more control + increased evading skills + more battle experience = growth as a (summoner type) mage for Lucy.*



Good luck though because they're not even debatable, they're in plain sight in the manga.

Her skills with the whip in her last fight to tie the Octo due was an indeniable use of strategy *and* growth in fighting prowess via evading skills.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> It's just *too bad she's the same character* from the beginning of the manga and far from the equivalent of strong



Too bad I did precise I wasn't been talking about _character _growth but magical abilities with evidently are not the same as in the beginning of the manga.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> You think Lucy is a dangerous opponent to be reckon with, can't get any blind than that



That there are stronger fighters doesn't make Lucy innofensive. 

Gemini alone made Angel a force to reckon with in the Dark Guild's underworld and that summon is only one of the many Lucy can invoke.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

She can only do it on certain days though. Angel used all of hers and 2 of them at a time.


----------



## Eternal Flame (Oct 4, 2010)

Good chapter. Gray was too funny in this, but Didn't really like how Evergreen was easily able to break Fried's spell though. I was fine with Levi but now with her too just kinda makes it seem weird with someone of Makarov's age and experience make it seem like there was no hope in breaking it.

Also Too bad that Fried will be taken down early. Theres no way in the world Lucy and Cana will lose here. Hope the way they win will be somewhat believable and interesting.

I really also hope that Hiro want do a lot of off panel in this arc. I really wanna see how some of the candidates are taken out.

Anyways looking forward to next chapter.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 4, 2010)

Team Cleavage gunna win


----------



## Trent (Oct 4, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> She can only do it on certain days though. Angel used all of hers and 2 of them at a time.



Sure, she's got plenty of room and ways for improvement. 

But that she could be better (in general or "by now") doesn't make it less so that she does come a long way as a summoner since her pre-guild days.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 4, 2010)

Trent said:


> First, fighting alone isn't the only benchmark of fighting progress.


Your argument would hold water if Lucy's battles didn't primarily have her team up with someone, infact the only battles she's fought on her own was a "joke" battle and the other got interrupted halfway through 


Trent said:


> I've given you *examples* on how she progressed, I see you are still to counter any of those.


What examples? You're basically stating that while Lucy hasn't gotten stronger nor has she gotten more tactful, she got a bunch of items so suddenly she's progressed? That's like saying Ash has become a better trainer because he captures a new Pokemon 


Trent said:


> Good luck though because they're not even debatable, they're in plain sight in the manga.


Yeah...that's not progression, no matter how hard you're gonna shoehorn it into this argument, that's just you proving my point that the plot is "giving" these assessments as oppose to Lucy just getting them herself, hell three of the Celestial Spirits came to her at the end anyways


Trent said:


> Her *skills* with the whip in her last fight to tie the Octo due was an indeniable use of strategy *and* growth in fighting *prowess via evading* skills.


Now you're just pulling shit out ya ass, so apparently her ability to run away is considered a skill? And considering she didn't even win her battle despite her so called "skills" you keep bringing up until Natsu double KO'd 


Trent said:


> Too bad I did precise I wasn't been talking about _character _growth but magical abilities with evidently are not the same as in the beginning of the manga.




I think you're not getting something or you literally can't come up with an example that the manga hasn't already contradicted. Your logic is that Lucy has gotten more Celestial Spirits but yet can't win a battle by herself and constantly need deux ex machinas to see fit that she wins, how is that progression?




Trent said:


> That there are stronger fighters doesn't make Lucy innofensive.
> 
> Gemini alone made Angel a force to reckon with in the Dark Guild's underworld and that summon is only one of the many Lucy can invoke.


But that's because Angel was a "good: mage 
The last time Lucy used Gemini backfired even, which brings up another point how regardless if Lucy gets these spirits it means nothing if she never uses them to their full potential.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

Trent said:


> Sure, she's got plenty of room and ways for improvement.
> 
> But that she could be better (in general or "by now") doesn't make it less so that she does come a long way as a summoner since her pre-guild days.



 But....she has not shown she even improved from before she joined the guild.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ahhhh a classic Trent v Choco debate soothes the soul


----------



## Trent (Oct 4, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Your argument would hold water if Lucy's battles didn't primarily have her team up with someone, infact the only battles she's fought on her own was a "joke" battle and the other got interrupted halfway through



So your argument is "if someone hasn't fought alone and defeated its enemies on their own, they haven't gotten stronger _at all_"? 

Lucy can't have learnt anything useful or gotten access to any new useful abilities through the fights she went through due to external help and such she received during them? 

Is that's your _actual _argument? Do I really have to explain how it holds no water?



ChocolateBar999 said:


> What examples? You're basically stating that while Lucy hasn't gotten stronger nor has she gotten more tactful, she got a bunch of items so suddenly she's progressed? That's like saying Ash has become a better trainer because he captures a new Pokemon



I'm not too familiar with Pokemon as I'm from the Dragon Ball generation and was too old to get into it when it started but if a pokemon trainers only uses, say, Mewtwo level mons in his fights then yes, he will be by default a stronger opponent.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Yeah...that's not progression, no matter how hard you're gonna shoehorn it into this argument, that's just you proving my point that the plot is "giving" these assessments as oppose to Lucy just getting them herself, hell three of the Celestial Spirits came to her at the end anyways



The "plot is giving" stuff to all characters because they all are part of the plot. 

Also, inventing your own power up, training for it or simply receiving a new weapon make you a better fighter regardless of the origin of said power up. 

The character still is stronger, period. That he "earned it" doesn't impact his level.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Now you're just pulling shit out ya ass, so apparently her ability to run away is considered a skill? And considering she didn't even win her battle despite her so called "skills" you keep bringing up until Natsu double KO'd



Wait, so you are actually saying that *defensive abilities *such as *being able not to get hit *isn't a skill? _Really?_ :rofl 

Excuse me, I must be wrong, _not getting hit isn't a great fighting ability to developp for a squishy-wizard type._  [/sarcasm]



ChocolateBar999 said:


> I think you're not getting something or you literally can't come up with an example that the manga hasn't already contradicted. Your logic is that Lucy has gotten more Celestial Spirits but yet can't win a battle by herself and constantly need deux ex machinas to see fit that she wins, how is that progression?



My logic is simple. The value of a summoner depends on several elements I have quoted a couple of times already. Feel free to try and contest any of these points:



Trent said:


> *More keys + more control + increased evading skills + more battle experience = growth as a (summoner type) mage for Lucy.*



Are these words not appearing on screen? 

What part of these elements don't make Lucy a better opponent? 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> *But that's because Angel was a "good: mage *



I'm afraid you're about to talk next about how the main characters defeated the OS as an actual argument negating what was stated about them, how dangerous these 6 mages were considered in the world, etc.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> The last time Lucy used Gemini backfired even, which brings up another point how regardless if Lucy gets these spirits it means nothing if she never uses them to their full potential.





Trent said:


> Sure, she's got plenty of room and ways for improvement.
> 
> But that she could be better (in general or "by now") doesn't make it less so that she does come a long way as a summoner since her pre-guild days.



Anyway, as apparently I have to spell out such simple things...

Lucy is for all intents and purposes *a S-U-M-M-O-N-E-R type*. 

*What makes such mages powerfuls?* Their summons.

*Has Lucy more or less summons that she's started with? *
If you answered "more", you've just proved she leveled up as a summoner. She now happens to possess 9 of the 12 strongest known summons, 6 more that she started with.	

*Has Lucy's learnt new tricks as a summoner? *
She learnt to forcibly send back a possessed summon (Taurus in the Galuna Island arc), she can summon several summons. Unless knowing this negatively impacts her abilities as a summoner, this again illustrates how she leveled up. Her outstanding relations with her summons was also special enough to be highlighted in the story (Loki arc, fight vs Angel)

*Is learning how to use of the magic whip and the way she was evading the attacks of the giant Octodude negatively impacts her overall abilities? *

Mmm...  A though one here  

I'm gonna go with "no, it makes her a better fighter by rendering her less prone to be KOed by an opponent who is bypassing her summons to target her directly".

That Lucy's fights include running gags (Taurus behaving improperly) or plot-induced results (fighting a bitch summoner making her summons favor her) has no impact on the fact that she now posseses better abilities than what she started with, my original point.

Sheesh. That's how her magic works and evolves, that's not rocket science... 

What do you expect? Having her work out to get stronger? She's one of the rare "classic" mage in the manga versus all the "magical martial artists", she's obviously won't level up or train the same way they do.



wolfteam000 said:


> Ahhhh a classic Trent v Choco debate soothes the soul





Man, do I disagree often with him... Oh well, no harm there, that's what these forums are for and it keeps the thread alive in between chapters and posts of tits. 

(Post-Tits?)


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 4, 2010)

Trent said:


> So your argument is "if someone hasn't fought alone and defeated its enemies on their own, they haven't gotten stronger _at all_"?


....Oh I'm sorry, last time I checked Fairy Tail was a shounen, and since in Fairy Tail if you're not plot-relevent you're considered useless by a wide margin, it just so happens that Lucy is so and that her victories will be handed to her automatically


Trent said:


> Lucy can't have learnt anything useful or gotten access to any new useful abilities through the fights she went through due to external help and such she received during them?



What the hell are you talking about? It's not you're not even reading what I post, the reason why Lucy recieves these "abilities" is because of *D-E-U-X M-A-C-H-I-N-A* which ha nothing to do with her own growth or development, just conveniences that help her out that doesn't acquire her actual strengthe


Trent said:


> Is that's your _actual _argument? Do I really have to explain how it holds no water?


Dude, you haven't proved a thing, you've been repeating the same thing over and over again with no basis on your own reading comprehension skills, you're pretty much saying that because "these abnormalities happen" Lucy is a stronger character, which is false in itself. Here


> A deus ex machina (pronounced /ˈdeɪ.əs ɛks ˈmɑːkiːnə/ or /ˈdiː.əs ɛks ˈmækɨnə/,[1] DAY-əs eks MAH-kee-nə) (Latin for "god out of the machine"; plural: dei ex machina) is a plot device  whereby a seemingly inextricable problem is suddenly and abruptly solved with the contrived and unexpected intervention of some new character, ability, or object.



There's a new word for you to learn 




Trent said:


> I'm not too familiar with Pokemon as I'm from the Dragon Ball generation and was too old to get into it when it started but if a pokemon trainers only uses, say, Mewtwo level mons in his fights then yes, he will be by default a stronger opponent.


But how is this considered a state of growth when the trainer put no effort in the first place? Let alone the fact that you can't even get things as easily like that




Trent said:


> The "plot is giving" stuff to all characters because they all are part of the plot.


Way to completely miss the point Einstein 
In the end if the plot convenience is overused in teh character than there's no series of believable growth is there?



Trent said:


> Also, inventing your own power up, training for it or simply receiving a new weapon make you a better fighter regardless of the origin of said power up.
> 
> The character still is stronger, period. That he "earned it" doesn't impact his level.


Not really since Lucy has done none of these well except for the last part if you consider it a factor, yeah she got these items, doesn't make her a better mage



Trent said:


> Wait, so you are actually saying that *defensive abilities *such as *being able not to get hit *isn't a skill? _Really?_ :rofl
> 
> Excuse me, I must be wrong.
> 
> _Not getting hit isn't a great fighting ability to gain for a squishy-wizard type._  [/sarcasm]


Grasping for straws already Trent? 

No genius, running away is not considered a defensive capability since anyone in mind can do it, it sure as doesn't help your cas that it's considered a joke in context regardless how much you try to stress it's impact or lack of 




Trent said:


> *My logic is simple.* The value of a summoner depends on several elements I have quoted a couple of times already. Feel free to try and contest any of these points:


You have no logic, that's the problem since the manga it's contradicts what you'd like to believe 


Trent said:


> [Trent desperately tries to save face]


You know repeating the same statement over and over again when you've been proven wrong doesn't make you the wiser Trent 



Trent said:


> What part of these elements don't make Lucy a better opponent?


When it's not implemented into the actual story or giving face beyond a joke (which it was)





Trent said:


> I'm afraid you're about to talk next about how the main characters defeated the OS as an actual argument negating what was stated about them, how dangerous these 6 mages were considered in the world, etc.


Fascinating 

Negating common logic from the story because it goes against your reasoning, I could just say the "D" word again but you'll probably just ignore it as always








Trent said:


> Anyway, as apparently I have to spell out such simple things...
> 
> Lucy is for all intents and purposes *a S-U-M-M-O-N-E-R type*.
> 
> ...


Yawn


> A deus ex machina (pronounced /ˈdeɪ.əs ɛks ˈmɑːkiːnə/ or /ˈdiː.əs ɛks ˈmækɨnə/,[1] DAY-əs eks MAH-kee-nə) (Latin for "god out of the machine"; plural: dei ex machina) is a plot device  whereby a seemingly inextricable problem is suddenly and abruptly solved with the contrived and unexpected intervention of some new character, ability, or object.



And despite her so called "strength" she was still gawked at by Natsu in the beginning of the Edoras arc


Trent said:


> *Is learning how to use of the magic whip and the way she was evading the attacks of the giant Octodude negatively impacts her overall abilities? *
> Mmm...


Does repeating the same arguments over and over again make you any right especially when the happenings of the story contradicts what you're saying

I guess it does, especially considering she couldn't even beat him by herself which once again proves mt point


Trent said:


> A though one here  I'm gonna go with "no, it makes her a better fighter by rendering her less prone to be KOed by an opponent who is bypassing her summons to target her directly".


Well..no since she got knocked out by fodder guards towards the end of the arc anyways but here's the part when you're gonna say "she was exhuasted" 



Trent said:


> That Lucy's fights include running gags (Taurus behaving improperly) or plot-induced results (fighting a bitch summoner making her summons favor her) has no impact on the fact that she now posseses better abilities than what she started with, my original point.


That's because her battles are running gags or a series of running gags 
Hell her retarded confrontation with Byro in the first place was a misunderstanding regarding her "keys" let's not forget her battle with Sherry 

In fact I can't think of a single battle with Lucy that wasn't just one big giant joke


Trent said:


> Sheesh. That's how her magiv works and evolves, that's not rocket science...


You know, the irony in this is that you have yet to tell how it evolves to begin....I'm beginning to sound like a broken record at this point 


Trent said:


> What do you expect? Having her work out to get stronger? She's one of the rare "classic" mage in the manga versus all the "magical martial artists", she's obviously won't level up or train the same way they do.


No, I expect Mashima to actually make her growth believable they make a series of contrived mishaps or plot lapses, there are characters in manga who grow stronger with no training actually shown, Lucy is just another case where it doesn't show period


----------



## Cash (Oct 4, 2010)

Quotes, quotes everywhere


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 4, 2010)

You do know that Lucy and Cana are going to win right? 
No point in arguiing over it. 
Hiro would never give up on a  character


----------



## Cash (Oct 4, 2010)

Juvia and Lisanna got this


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 4, 2010)

Nearly every plot relevant character in this manga has been given some power up of some sort or deus ex machina victory.

Natsu fight vs. Gajeel - random ass pull of fire from the ARCHER
Natsu vs the OS - Gerard's ass pull of magical fire. Was eaten by the owl and saved.
Laxus - Gajeel still fought against Laxus weakening him earlier. I seriously doubt in a one on one Natsu would have won. Even Natsu wasn't happy with the fight.

I am just going with Natsu, I don't feel like doing others.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 4, 2010)

^Except for Erza and to a lesser extent Gray


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2010)

Pretty sure the test will be forced to be cancelled before the end, and no one or more than 1 persons will become S-rank. The mysterious boy will die saving Kana.


----------



## Trent (Oct 4, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> blah



You know what? As your posts become increasingly more nonsensical _(in relation to my OP, I don't necessarily mean "in general", for all the points), _I'm beginning to think we're not arguing about the same subject at all....

You do know that at _no point _in the posts I've done was I talking about Lucy's characters _as a literary entity _and my initial point was *an objective look at the evolution of Lucy's level. *

So, to keep it short. 

*Does Lucy possess strong weapons in her arsenal? *

Yes, she does.

*Has Lucy become stronger than she used to be? *

Yes she did. There is no debate there when you look at it objectively. I gave several examples. 

Anyone can understand how a tool user will potentially be stronger in a fight when receiving stronger tools and I also mentioned examples of improvement in secondary abilities. 

I can't possibly break it down in a more simple manner so I won't repeat them again. 

*Do you like how her character and her was handled in the story?* 

Visibly not.

*Was it ever the subject?* 

Nope. 

*Has it any bearing on the original claim regarding Lucy's level? *

Nope, not at all. 

You started mentioning Deus ex machinas and how badly her character was mentioned as if it was the subject of my posts or as if it mattered. 

By the way, I've been to school, I know the word thank you very much. _They are still completely irrelevant in a objective look at a character's level._ 

You did see the several times I've repeated that I wasn't talking about how the character was dealt with, right? Ironic for someone so ready to diss other people's reading comprehension...

That you do not enjoy the way Lucy's level went up as it doesn't fit with what you expect to see in shonen has_ zero importance _in a debate on whether she is strong, or stronger than was she used to be when she started the story.

If the Fairy Tail God appeared out of the blue in the story and volonteered itself as a summon for Lucy for no reason, it would be bad writing and criticising this would be a fair argument in a debate about how her character is handled. 

When objectively looking at her fighting abilities and its evolution, _such claim would be completely off subject_. 

If God was in her arsenal, she'd be uber regardless of how retarded it is to be able to use god in fights to start with.

That she wasn't shown to be in the same league as Ezra/Natsu and co doesn't mean she hasn't become stronger either.

That you can't seem to think of a fight that "wasn't a big joke" isn't too suprising, Lucy is a comedic character hence why you have things like the Taurus running gag and such. 
Pre-emptively: that you don't find it funny is your right, people find different things funny, but expecting not to have jokes like in Ezra's fights is a critical failure at understanding what makes the Lucy character what she is.

Last thing: about the "evading skills" not being useful, all I can say is: wow . 

Instead of lame accusations ("grasping at straws") and derisive comments (running away), I'd be delighted to actually see you answer and explain_ *how evasive actions aren't a crucial skill of a mage like Lucy that isn't made of iron and can't tank big hits*._ This could be good.

Edit:

One point I found interesting to address:



ChocolateBar999 said:


> But how is this considered a state of growth when the trainer put no effort in the first place? Let alone the fact that you can't even get things as easily like that



Because growth through efforts, via classic training, as it's probably what you mean by that, only is* ONE of the many ways *characters get stronger in shonen (and fiction in general). 

That it is prominent in shonen, especially for the main character, _doesn't make the other methods any less valid. _

Hell, *surviving increasingly harder fights *(regardless of _how_, via strategy, or help received or even sheer blind luck) might be the second most used power up method in shonen. 

*Receiving a new* (sometimes mythical) *weapon *is another often used too.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Oct 4, 2010)

who is natsu?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 4, 2010)

One thing we can all agree on is that Gildartz is the best character


----------



## Cash (Oct 4, 2010)

You spelled Mest wrong


----------



## Blinky (Oct 4, 2010)

U trippin boi .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 4, 2010)

Trent said:


> You know what? As your posts become increasingly more nonsensical, I'm beginning to think we're not arguing about the same subject at all....


You've been switching your points throughout the entire argument bro, pushing back on me the same question I asked previously isn't gonna save you 


Trent said:


> You do know that at _no point _in the posts I've done was I talking about Lucy's characters _as a literary entity _and my initial point was *an objective look at the evolution of Lucy's level. *


And I was never talking about Lucy's character I was stating that you're wrong in the sense that you can't say someone has grown objectively to begin with especially if they don't use those skills figuratively or displays that knowledge in the same sense, you're basically saying that a person who owns several guns is strong despite the fact he doesn't know how to shoot.


Trent said:


> So, to keep it short.
> 
> *Does Lucy possess strong weapons in her arsenal? *
> 
> Yes, she does.


Your point? It doesn't matter if she has the "weapons" the fact still remains she never uses them "tactfully" or in a way that shown she has grown


Trent said:


> *Has Lucy become stronger than she used to be? *
> 
> Yes she did. *There is no debate* there when you look at it objectively. I gave several examples.


Did you forget how I proved all those examples you posted wrong? But you tend to ignore points all together do you Trent?


Trent said:


> Anyone can understand how a tool user will potentially be stronger in a fight when receiving stronger tools and I also mentioned examples of improvement in secondary abilities.
> 
> I can't possibly break it down in a more simple manner so I won't repeat them again.


Read my previous post, it's irrelevant if she has the tools, anyone can get the tools, saying she's gotten stronger because she was "given" these items is balls to the walls retarded


Trent said:


> *Do you like how her character and her was handled in the story?*
> 
> Visibly not.
> 
> ...


All I'm hearing from this is "ignore the fact that she has not won a single battle by herself" "ignore the fact that all her battles are gags in themselves" "ignore everything the story itself has written to make my point work" Sadly it doesn't work because it's still there


Trent said:


> You started mentioning Deus ex machinas and how badly her character was mentioned as if it was the subject of my posts or as if it mattered.


And the irony in this is that you brought it up


Trent said:


> Jokes and deus ex machina aside, the current Lucy simply is a more dangerous opponent than the Lucy that joined Fairy Tail.





Trent said:


> By the way, I've been to school, I know the word thank you very much. _They are still completely irrelevant in a objective look at a character's level._


Once again changing your points to not make your stance look so foolish 


Trent said:


> You did see the several times I've repeated that I wasn't talking about how the character was dealt with, right? Ironic for someone so ready to diss other people's reading comprehension...


Ironic that you're giving me a lecture on what the argument was about while you've changed your stance to what it was originally intended for? Not really since you do it all the time


Trent said:


> That you do not enjoy the way Lucy's level went up as it doesn't fit with what you expect to see in shonen has_ zero importance _in a debate on whether she is strong, or stronger than was she used to be when she started the story.


In shounen...no wait let me rephrase that, in *good * shounen the character growth is suppose to substantial to the plot and believable in the sense that it's actually occured throughout the story, the character isn't suppose to be the same individual he/she was at the beginning of the story only with "new tools". And regardless how you wanna deny or change your records of what the debate was about her growth as character/ strength was it originally about


Trent said:


> If the Fairy Tail God appeared out of the blue in the story and volonteered itself as a summon for Lucy for no reason, it would be bad writing and criticising this would be a fair argument in a debate about how her character is handled.


No, having Lucy convince The Spirit to let Loki back into the spirit world by giving a drawn out nakama speech is bad writing, giving Lucy three Celestial Spirits in one go because "she's nice" is bad writing, and proves that the plot gives her these trinkets with little effort


Trent said:


> nonsensical crap



Yeah I'm not sure what the hell this has to do with anything other than you just running off


Trent said:


> That you can't seem to think of a fight that "wasn't a big joke" isn't too suprising, Lucy is a comedic character hence why you have things like the Taurus running gag and such.


Her fight with Sherry was a joke, you have to be pretty ignorant to believe it wasn't, infact the only battle that wasn't a series of gags was her fight with Bixlow and Loki was doing most of the work. 


Trent said:


> Pre-emptively: that you don't find it funny is your right, people find different things funny, but expecting not to have jokes like in Ezra's fights is a critical failure at understanding what makes the Lucy character what she is.


You're basically downplaying your point you realize this right?


Trent said:


> Last thing: about the "evading skills" not being useful, all I can say is: wow .



Eh...why bother, you're set lock with this one, and the fact that you still thing running away (that's right not actually dodging and planning) requires any sort of skill or can be considered evasive is just....


Trent said:


> *Instead of lame accusations* ("grasping at straws") and derisive comments (running away)


Like what you did throughout your own post? 


Trent said:


> I'd be delighted to actually see you answer and explain_ *how evasive actions aren't a crucial skill of a mage like Lucy that isn't made of iron and can't tank big hits*._ This could be good.


I did

You ignored

The end

Just because you're not acknowledging it because it goes against your point doesn't mean it's not there


----------



## Felix (Oct 4, 2010)

Woops, I mistakenly came into Konoha Library instead of the Fairy Tail thread
Sorry guys


----------



## Cash (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Oct 4, 2010)

Her tits are booing


----------



## Cash (Oct 4, 2010)

They are not amused with this thread right now


----------



## KBL (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 4, 2010)

Felix said:


> Woops, I mistakenly came into Konoha Library instead of the Fairy Tail thread
> Sorry guys


There's a difference?


----------



## Cash (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Oct 4, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> ^Except for Erza and to a lesser extent Gray





Erza's  has been a max level mage  knight  since the  beginning and spends  more time  having to be nerfed  in every battle she has with some hang up or disability than being shown improving.   That's the whole point of her character . You can't point at her as an  example because that would just be dumb having a manga  full of Erza's .  "We beat everybody in 2 min having  a counter for everything they do."    Where would  be the tension in that ?

Gray sadly is fodder  and in  his last MAJOR  fight needed Leon  to do his thinking for him .




VastoLorDae said:


> But....she has not shown she even improved from before she joined the guild.





Lucy  before  joining the guild  ....easily captured by  slavers .


Lucy after joining the guild months later   ....solo stomps  an entire dark guild division . 



hmmmm.


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Quotes, quotes everywhere








Blinky said:


> One thing we can all agree on is that Gildartz is the best character


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 4, 2010)

Lucy and Kana is so gunna win.
Natsu probaly got the quite root lawl.


----------



## KBL (Oct 4, 2010)

Natsu will rage hard


----------



## Cash (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## reaperunique (Oct 4, 2010)

who the fuck is talking seriously in here ?


----------



## KBL (Oct 4, 2010)

Erza is not amused.


----------



## Trent (Oct 4, 2010)

reaperunique said:


> who the fuck is talking seriously in here ?



Sorry... 

Here's some Lucy cosplay:


----------



## Cash (Oct 4, 2010)

Thats much better


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 4, 2010)

Chocolate, you admitted that she won the Bixlow fight because of Loki. Loki is HER Stellar Spirit, and thus her magic. That would be the equivalent of saying Natsu shouldn't have won his fights because he has dragon fire. And we already have canon confirmation that eating his own fire would be the equivalent of Lucy eating her own spirits. Thus Fire=Spirits. They are both the magic of those individuals and hence Lucy has won a fight on her own.


----------



## CHEH (Oct 4, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> There's a difference?


 WOW what a unique anime you have in your sig, Mahou Shoujo Strippers:amazed


----------



## KBL (Oct 4, 2010)

Trent said:


> Sorry...
> 
> Here's some Lucy cosplay:



BRB Fapping.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Chocolate, you admitted that she won the Bixlow fight because of Loki. Loki is HER Stellar Spirit, and thus her magic. That would be the equivalent of saying Natsu shouldn't have won his fights because he has dragon fire. And we already have canon confirmation that eating his own fire would be the equivalent of Lucy eating her own spirits. Thus Fire=Spirits. They are both the magic of those individuals and hence Lucy has won a fight on her own.


Though I still don't understand the logic behind Natsu's comparison 

His fire and her Stellar Spirits are completely different.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Chocolate, you admitted that she won the Bixlow fight because of Loki. Loki is HER Stellar Spirit, and thus her magic. That would be the equivalent of saying Natsu shouldn't have won his fights because he has dragon fire. And we already have canon confirmation that eating his own fire would be the equivalent of Lucy eating her own spirits. Thus Fire=Spirits. They are both the magic of those individuals and hence Lucy has won a fight on her own.


 loke summons himself using his own magic, so no. And you cant really compare stellar spirits to other magics any way.


----------



## Cash (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

Blinky said:


> One thing we can all agree on is that Gildartz is the best character





Ganta said:


> You spelled Mest wrong



 Mira-Jane




 Ganta the hell? The hell? Erza sexy pout at Ur?



Lord Darkwolf said:


> Lucy  before  joining the guild  ....easily captured by  slavers .
> 
> 
> Lucy after joining the guild months later   ....solo stomps  an entire dark guild division .



Thats just being naive not being weak. Didn't she end up helping Natsu rescue her?



KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Erza is not amused.



 Erza not amused is the best.



Trent said:


> Sorry...
> 
> Here's some Lucy cosplay:


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Oct 4, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> loke summons himself using his own magic, so no. And you cant really compare stellar spirits to other magics any way.




He can make his own gate but it seems rather draining on him  . Usually he just uses (or forces  open ) his summoner's  gate like he did with Karen and  Lucy  in the Bix fight   because it's easier and he can use his full power .   He mentions this in the Bix fight .Using that  gate is the summoner's ability .


----------



## Cash (Oct 4, 2010)

That Juvia pic is just


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 4, 2010)

Lord Darkwolf said:


> Erza's  has been a max level mage  knight  since the  beginning and spends  more time  having to be nerfed  in every battle she has with some hang up or disability than being shown improving.   That's the whole point of her character . You can't point at her as an  example because that would just be dumb having a manga  full of Erza's .  "We beat everybody in 2 min having  a counter for everything they do."    Where would  be the tension in that ?


I think you missed the point around halfway through, I used Erza as an example because she unlike Natsu and Lucy, she's a main character that doesn't receive constant power-ups or plot relevance to win her battles since she's already top tier to begin with, whether she get's taken out is irrelevant since she usually gets back up towards the end


Lord Darkwolf said:


> Gray sadly is fodder  and in  his last MAJOR  fight needed Leon  to do his thinking for him .


Yeah I agree but you can't make something that's already FAIL even worse right?







Lord Darkwolf said:


> Lucy  before  joining the guild  ....easily captured by  slavers .


This is Lucy in the Edorlas arc 




Lord Darkwolf said:


> Lucy after joining the guild months later   ....*solo stomps  an entire dark guild division . *
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm.





Lord Darkwolf said:


> He can make his own gate but it seems rather draining on him  . Usually he just uses (or forces  open ) his summoner's  gate like he did with Karen and  Lucy  in the Bix fight   because it's easier and he can use his full power .   He mentions this in the Bix fight .Using that  gate is the summoner's ability .


Loke can be summoned anytime, but most of the time he shows up without Lucy's help, the two previous instances was using Lucy's magic, his current state is using his own


----------



## Proxy (Oct 4, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> loke summons himself using his own magic, so no. And you cant really compare stellar spirits to other magics any way.



Not really. In this arc, Loki summoned himself using his own magic, but in previous instances where he fought with Lucy, it was using her magic.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 4, 2010)

oops, double post

I will say this Proxy, awesome avvy.


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2010)

Trent said:


> Sorry...
> 
> Here's some Lucy cosplay:



Damn.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Oct 4, 2010)

So no one believes that Lucy and Cana can pull off a legitimate win against Fried and Bixlow? Lucy has the potential to be pretty strong with her spirits.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

Dark Dragon said:


> So no one believes that Lucy and Cana can pull off a legitimate win against Fried and Bixlow? Lucy has the potential to be pretty strong with her spirits.



 Yes they actually can. If Lucy can use 2 keys at once and Kana can most likely take Bixlow because he does not seem to be that physically good.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 4, 2010)

Dark Dragon said:


> So no one believes that Lucy and Cana can pull off a *legitimate* win against Fried and Bixlow? Lucy has the potential to be pretty strong with her spirits.


No.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 4, 2010)

I can see them doing a trade off of sorts where lucy gets fried (uses Gemini to undo any seals) and Cana gets Bix. This will be a better match up of sorts than before. They made a point to emphasize they lost to one of these guys before.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Oct 4, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I think you missed the point around halfway through, I used Erza as an example because she unlike Natsu and Lucy, she's a main character that doesn't receive constant power-ups or plot relevance to win her battles *since she's already top tier to begin with, *whether she get's taken out is irrelevant since she usually gets back up towards the end



But that is the  entire POINT of her character.  She is the  Vet of their group .  The reliable big gun they  can always count on . It works  because she is the only one of the group like that .  You can't simply copy and paste  4 erzas because that just messes up the dynamic of  the entire manga. 

Lucy is a rookie and a squishy mage  type instead of a fighter type.     Of course she's not going to fight like Erza .  That does not mean she's a useless weakling  who will never improve like you are trying to  imply .







> This is Lucy in the Edorlas arc



Captured alone  with two powerless Dragon Slayers (and two Exceed lol) by  the entire Edorlas Army  and  _frikking Edo Erza!!!_  Setting the bar a little wee bit high for her don't you think ? 




> Loke can be summoned anytime, but most of the time he shows up without Lucy's help, the two previous instances was using Lucy's magic, his current state is using his own



He can show up without her summoning him  but still  uses her magic to  do it ...except   when  he creates his own  gate  like the current arc . 

When  he used Karen's gate forcefully  she couldn't use magic anymore because Loke was  using it up just being there .


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2010)

Well i was wrong about loke i still dont think she can win this fight though.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Oct 4, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> I can see them doing a trade off of sorts where lucy gets fried (uses Gemini to undo any seals) and Cana gets Bix. This will be a better match up of sorts than before. They made a point to emphasize they lost to one of these guys before.




Gemini seems to be practically  tailor made for an opponent like Fried .   As they can read his mind to locate all his traps and  use his power to disable them .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 4, 2010)

Lord Darkwolf said:


> But that is the  entire POINT of her character.  She is the  Vet of their group .  The reliable big gun they  can always count on . It works  because she is the only one of the group like that .  You can't simply copy and paste  4 erzas because that just messes up the dynamic of  the entire manga.


Not sure how this negates my point, I was only stating that Erza doesn't get powerups and Lucy and Natsu do, you're trying to imply that it's okay for Lucy to get these powerups and deux ex machinas because she's weak? 


Lord Darkwolf said:


> Lucy is a rookie and a squishy mage  type instead of a fighter type.     Of course she's not going to fight like Erza .  *That does not mean she's a useless weakling  who will never improve* like you are trying to  imply .


But the manga says otherwise 






Lord Darkwolf said:


> Captured alone  with two powerless Dragon Slayers (and two Exceed lol) by  the entire Edorlas Army  and  _frikking Edo Erza!!!_  Setting the bar a little wee bit high for her don't you think ?


She was only captured by the guards not the army 
Oohhh but weren't you the one that said



Lord Darkwolf said:


> Lucy after joining the guild months later   ....*solo stomps  an entire dark guild division . *


So weren't you the one setting the bar too high? If anycase I like the excuses you're making, keep it up 




Lord Darkwolf said:


> He can show up without her summoning him  but still  uses her magic to  do it ...except   when  he creates his own  gate  like the current arc .
> 
> When  he used Karen's gate forcefully  she couldn't use magic anymore because Loke was  using it up just being there .


What the hell are you yammering on about, in the manga Yoki can come about whatever he can with or without Lucy, when he's with Lucy he's using her magic and not his own, all you're saying is irrelevant to the fact that Loke can use magic by himself


----------



## Proxy (Oct 4, 2010)

Lord Darkwolf said:


> Gemini seems to be practically  tailor made for an opponent like Fried .   As they can read his mind to locate all his traps and  use his power to disable them .



Gemini also needs to come into contact with Fried for that to happen.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

that dark guild was not even a magical one...or even a decent strong one.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 4, 2010)

^And she didn't even beat them by herself


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

It actually was not a dark Guild, just some crooks.

 Its chapter 130


----------



## Gunners (Oct 4, 2010)

The fact that only one person can pass seems to be an incredibly inefficient way of making more money in the future.


----------



## Cash (Oct 4, 2010)

I cant believe serious discussion beat the posted tits in this thread. You guys should be ashamed


----------



## Proxy (Oct 4, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I cant believe serious discussion beat the posted tits in this thread. You guys should be ashamed



Get us back on track then; post pics


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 4, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I cant believe serious discussion beat the posted tits in this thread. You guys should be ashamed





Proxy said:


> Get us back on track then; post pics



How dare you! I'd rather talk about the deep and sophisticated character which is Lucy Heartfilia, who's very struggle for acceptance and strength within her guild is an inspiration for all shounen female leads everywhere


----------



## Cash (Oct 4, 2010)

Juvia>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>FT verse


----------



## Cash (Oct 4, 2010)

Much better CB


----------



## Cash (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Proxy (Oct 4, 2010)

These images are to my liking. Do commence


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice pics...............

Edit: Look some colored panels from the last ch. 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 4, 2010)

Hahaha who the hell fapped on Lucy there?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2010)

me


----------



## Cash (Oct 4, 2010)

Grimy bitch. Legs wide open


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Nice pics...............
> 
> Edit: Look some colored panels from the last ch.
> 
> ...



yes please to this post


----------



## Sito (Oct 4, 2010)

KaaN23 said:


> Hahaha who the hell fapped on Lucy there?





Took the time to make this so rep nao 

Thinking if it should be my sig, so everyone can fapp when i post : D

Edit: Friend told me to make, since you asked who did it thought id get him to stop bothering me ._.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> *Took the time to make this so rep nao*
> 
> Thinking if it should be my sig, so everyone can fapp when i post : D



 No because your telling us what to do.


----------



## Sito (Oct 4, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> No because your telling us what to do.



Aww

ill go make another then......brb fapping first.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Oct 4, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Gemini also needs to come into contact with Fried for that to happen.



I think that means just being in sight of the person  being copied  rather than touch because Gemini certainly didn't need to touch Lucy to copy her when they first met .


----------



## Sito (Oct 4, 2010)

Was gonna go with a gray being naked joke but then 'it' went down ._.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 5, 2010)

See that eating comment made me lol.


----------



## Thor (Oct 5, 2010)

I can't wait for Mest vs Gildartz


----------



## StrawHatPirate (Oct 5, 2010)

Lucy was hot!


----------



## Thor (Oct 5, 2010)

StrawHatPirate said:


> Mest was Mest!



fixed.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 5, 2010)

Gray!!! ...... 


this chap....delivered  luved it!​


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 5, 2010)

Amazing, other than Lucy fapping and hatred these past couple pages, consensus seems to like the past couple chapters.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Amazing, other than Lucy fapping and hatred these past couple pages, consensus seems to like the past couple chapters.



 Just like ethe start of Eldoras arc...and OS arc...


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 5, 2010)

I liked those arcs so eh . . . It helped reading all of Fairy Tail in about 2 weeks instead of waiting months to finish an arc.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 5, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Just like ethe start of Eldoras arc...and OS arc...


Go easy on him Vasto


----------



## Proxy (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, arguably every FT arc starts off well enough, only to be disappointing.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 5, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Well, arguably every FT arc starts off well enough, only to be disappointing.



As long as it his Lucy fanservice...I'm appeased (somewhat).

Take out the fanservice and, yeah, I'm ready to rage on the Edoras Arc.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 5, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Well, arguably every FT arc starts off well enough, only to be disappointing.


Expect for Phantom Lord


----------



## Proxy (Oct 5, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> As long as it his Lucy fanservice...I'm appeased (somewhat).
> 
> Take out the fanservice and, yeah, I'm ready to rage on the Edoras Arc.



DAT ERZA 

Indeed. The Edoras Arc could have been better, but imo it's still better than OS and TOP.

Edit: Agreed about Phantom Lord. I can't say that there has been an arc that started off bad, was bad throughout, and ended on a sour note. At least Mashima knows how to kickstart things off.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Go easy on him Vasto



 I will not shield him from the truth



Gaelek_13 said:


> As long as it his Lucy fanservice...I'm appeased (somewhat).
> 
> Take out the fanservice and, yeah, I'm ready to rage on the Edoras Arc.



 Just keep up the fanservice in general.



Proxy said:


> DAT ERZA
> 
> Indeed. The Edoras Arc could have been better, but imo it's still better than OS and TOP.
> 
> Edit: Agreed about Phantom Lord. I can't say that there has been an arc that started off bad, was bad throughout, and ended on a sour note. At least Mashima knows how to kickstart things off.



 natsu has ruined 3 of the last 4 arcs. Eldoras he did not ruin because the cats being just flying cats did that.

 As long as mashima keeps this arc full of fanservice, with the place being as hot as it is making all the women have to stay wearing there bikinis, then he can not possibly fail. If I see them covering up after the first test I will rage quit no matter if it stays good.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 5, 2010)

Yup. I don't know if it's because he's in love with the character, but in Rave, there were many a chapter where Haru and Elle weren't centered or featured. I'd kill for a chapter, let alone an arc, without Natsu and his jobbing. 

Even so, can't top that fanservice


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Yup. I don't know if it's because he's in love with the character, *but in Rave, there were many a chapter where Haru and Elle weren't centered or featured.* I'd kill for a chapter, let alone an arc, without Natsu and his jobbing.
> 
> Even so, can't top that fanservice



GAH! Why can he not d this now? Why? why? why? ertainly Lucy can be there  just as an observer...surely! Just be in the background in her bikini watch a tickle fight between Erza and Mirajane...


----------



## Proxy (Oct 5, 2010)

I think he feels that if Natsu disappears, so will the fans. Not the case.

Now, had the fanservice vanished, Mashima would be a pauper. Erza, Lucy, Lluvia, and Cana pay his bills


----------



## Blinky (Oct 5, 2010)

Natsu has fans ?


----------



## Cash (Oct 5, 2010)

JuviaxCana

Thats my favorite pairing


----------



## Proxy (Oct 5, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Natsu has fans ?



Apparently so. Natsu's fans


----------



## Blinky (Oct 5, 2010)

Not everyones fans can be as awesome as Gildartz's


----------



## Cash (Oct 5, 2010)

Should check your keys or something Blinky. You misspell Mest alot.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 5, 2010)

Mest is for chumps


----------



## Cash (Oct 5, 2010)

Mest is for manly men . Not afraid to air out his love of lolis and he came oh so close last year.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 5, 2010)

I didn't check in the last chapter but please tell me that Wendy isn't in a bikini


----------



## Cash (Oct 5, 2010)

Yup but the top only shows the stomach. Mest likes that


----------



## Blinky (Oct 5, 2010)

That degenerate


----------



## Proxy (Oct 6, 2010)

Funny that in the last chapter, everyone is seen but Mest. 

P.S. Gildartz > Mest

'Tis canon


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 6, 2010)

nu-uh. Mestogan > Gildartz Makarov Luxus Erza Mirajane

he almost became an S Class ffs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2010)

Chalice said:


> nu-uh. Mestogan > Gildartz Makarov Luxus Erza Mirajane
> 
> he almost became an S Class ffs.



 I do not know why this sarcasm bothers me...

 Oh yeah thats right...his face and his stupid action at the end of the arc.


----------



## Cash (Oct 6, 2010)

Real Mest-heads dont use Mestogan


----------



## Proxy (Oct 6, 2010)

Gildarts...taking on a Black Dragon and surviving since 784


----------



## Cash (Oct 6, 2010)

Natsu gonna nakama punch that same dragon one day. Gildartz will be reduced to fodder


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 6, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Real Mest-heads dont use Mestogan


just mesting around


----------



## Trent (Oct 6, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Yup. I don't know if it's because he's in love with the character, *but in Rave, there were many a chapter where Haru and Elle weren't centered or featured*. I'd kill for a chapter, let alone an arc, without Natsu and his jobbing.
> 
> Even so, can't top that fanservice



I'd say that with the current story focusing on different teams, we _could _see such chapter in the 1st round of the exam (after the Lucy/Cana fight I suppose).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Gildarts...taking on a Black Dragon and surviving since 784



 Yeah....but he did not beat it...thats....kind of lame.:



Trent said:


> I'd say that with the current story focusing on different teams, we _could _see such chapter in the 1st round of the exam (after the Lucy/Cana fight I suppose).



 I....I kind of doubt it. So they go from them, Then they would go to an Erza fight(she is main cast), then Gray fight(main cast), most likely a natsu fight, and probably mest got the quiet route so he will not get a fight. They might MIGHT show Gazille fight


----------



## Proxy (Oct 6, 2010)

Trent said:


> I'd say that with the current story focusing on different teams, we _could _see such chapter in the 1st round of the exam (after the Lucy/Cana fight I suppose).



That would be the best FT chapter(s) ever. 



VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah....but he did not beat it...thats....kind of lame.:
> 
> 
> 
> I....I kind of doubt it. So they go from them, Then they would go to an Erza fight(she is main cast), then Gray fight(main cast), most likely a natsu fight, and probably mest got the quiet route so he will not get a fight. They might MIGHT show Gazille fight



Gildartz doesn't want to add to his hype. We all know he soloed it. Some missing organs and a leg is just the price he had to pay.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 6, 2010)

Gildartz had to tend to those pesky things called organs, so he spared the dragon.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 6, 2010)

Gildartz eats dragons for brunch . They aren't even filling enough for breakfast .


----------



## Cash (Oct 6, 2010)

Black dragon thought he was nasty. Wasnt worthy enough to finish


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Gildartz doesn't want to add to his hype. We all know he soloed it. Some missing organs and a leg is just the price he had to pay.





Mist Puppet said:


> Gildartz had to tend to those pesky things called organs, so he spared the dragon.





Blinky said:


> Gildartz eats dragons for brunch . They aren't even filling enough for breakfast .





Ganta said:


> Black dragon thought he was nasty. Wasnt worthy enough to finish



 Why does Ganta make the only sense of you guys? Gildartz is fodder...


----------



## Cash (Oct 6, 2010)

They just cant understand a complex mind such as Mests


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2010)

Ganta said:


> They just cant understand a complex mind such as Mests



 Yeah....about Mest....he is Gerad-gun's apprentice so....


----------



## Proxy (Oct 6, 2010)

Ganta said:


> They just cant understand a complex mind such as Mests







VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah....about Mest....he is Gerad-gun's apprentice so....



So he'll remove that face and look like Sieglein/Gerard/Mistgun and still fail?


----------



## Cash (Oct 6, 2010)

Damnit Vasto, leave Gerard out of this


----------



## Blinky (Oct 6, 2010)

Gerard jokes are quickly becoming as stale as Sasuke jokes .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2010)

Proxy said:


> So he'll remove that face and look like Sieglein/Gerard/Mistgun and still fail?



 ....didn't you know the mest image you see now is just an illusion?



Ganta said:


> Damnit Vasto, leave Gerard out of this



 To late....I broke the first rule of Fairy tail.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 6, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....didn't you know the mest image you see now is just an illusion?
> 
> 
> 
> To late....I broke the first rule of Fairy tail.



He's indeed his disciple


----------



## Dark Dragon (Oct 6, 2010)

You know, I've been thinking about Levy and her power and I realized she can be extremely broken. Can't she just write the word DEATH, hurl it at someone and kill them instantly?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 6, 2010)

What was her magic said to do?


----------



## Dark Dragon (Oct 6, 2010)

Proxy said:


> What was her magic said to do?



Here's a description provided by Fairy Tail Wiki: 

Solid Script (ソリッドスクリプト Soriddo Sukuriputo): Levy's magic is called Solid Script. It allows her to make words solid and then throw them at her opponent. For instance, if the word "fire" were to be thrown at her opponent the victim would feel as if he were hit by a fireball. In the Miss Fairy Tail contest, Levy has been shown to turn the words into the actual substance but still maintain the actual word form. For example, when she wrote metal, the word actually turned into metal and when she wrote butterfly, the word turned into a pattern like word with butterflies flying around.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 6, 2010)

Then that's something similar or exactly as Fried's magic. He can make people experience pain by writing it on them, too.

If she wrote death, it would just probably make them feel anguish or like they're dying, however that feels.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 6, 2010)

How can death be materialized ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2010)

Dark Dragon said:


> You know, I've been thinking about Levy and her power and I realized she can be extremely broken. Can't she just write the word DEATH, hurl it at someone and kill them instantly?



 Her body is weak though so it balances out.



Proxy said:


> Then that's something similar or exactly as Fried's magic. He can make people experience pain by writing it on them, too.
> 
> If she wrote death, it would just probably make them feel anguish or like they're dying, however that feels.



 There brain would shut down and the rest of the body would follow.



Blinky said:


> How can death be materialized ?



 Just like how any other manga does it


----------



## Blinky (Oct 6, 2010)

She can use it to create objects and elements and shit but I doubt she could make death or ressurection . This ain't an RPG boi .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 6, 2010)

I thought she would just materialize the word


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 6, 2010)

How much has the anime covered so far?


----------



## Cash (Oct 6, 2010)

Well Fried is able to make you feel pain, suffering and also said something to be able to kill you by writing it which he was going to do to Elfman.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Well Fried is able to make you feel pain, suffering and also said something to be able to kill you by writing it which he was going to do to Elfman.


----------



## Hinodeh (Oct 7, 2010)

*On Levy's power:* from what I understand she can make her opponent feel something, but without the actual effect. For ex. she can write "cut" and the person who was hit by it will feel the pain of being cut, but not necessarily bleed.

So it sounds more like a sort of psycho illusion power that can be used for support and distraction.

I suppose she could also whale on people if she tosses words made out of hard materials (metal, stone, diamond etc.), but essentially her possibilites of doing real damage are limited.

EDIT:

Another thing that we don't know is *how long* she can make someone  feel pain. Is it a fixed timespan or can it be increased with training?

And, if she wants to create something, how specific does she need to be?

Let's say she wants to have a shield made out of iron.

Does she need to write "shield made out of iron" or "iron shield" or can she just imagine the "iron" part while she writes only "shield" and gets the desired effect? 

Plus, I've been thinking and I've come to the conclusion that it would really pay off for her to learn writing with both hands. (With one she can createa shield for herself while she can attack with the other.)


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 7, 2010)

Levy's power was called 'Solid Script' so whatever she writes happens, I'd assume.

Fried's _Yami no Ecriture _just scribbles a word on something and creates an effect, like _Pain _causing pain, _Suffering _causing probably more pain/mental anguish and _Annihilation _being self explanatory.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 7, 2010)

Selty Sturluson said:


> How much has the anime covered so far?


They're about to head into the Oraci?n Seis arc next week


----------



## Blinky (Oct 7, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> They're about to head into the Oraci?n Seis arc next week



Can't wait .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2010)

dear lord they are already there?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 7, 2010)

It'll cop out soon enough .


----------



## Proxy (Oct 7, 2010)

Then it'll be onto fillers. It'll be more nakama punches than you can handle


----------



## Blinky (Oct 7, 2010)

If they even decide to continue it which is unlikely since they are avoiding mention of Gildartz


----------



## Sito (Oct 7, 2010)

Blinky said:


> If they even decide to continue it which is unlikely since they are avoiding mention of Gildartz



also Wendy


----------



## KBL (Oct 7, 2010)

Can't wait to see Cobra.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Then it'll be onto fillers. It'll be more nakama punches than you can handle



 Dear lord....



Blinky said:


> If they even decide to continue it which is unlikely since they are avoiding mention of Gildartz





.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> also Wendy



 Improbable...Wendy would have to be mentioned since her introduction is coming up soon. Gildartz should have been mentioned by mouth already.



KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Can't wait to see Cobra.



 YEAH! AND SEE HOW HE LOSES! HOW DOES HE LOSE AGAIN!? IT HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH SOUND I THINK!


----------



## Proxy (Oct 7, 2010)

Blinky said:


> If they even decide to continue it which is unlikely since they are avoiding mention of Gildartz



Wasn't Gildartz mentioned during the Phantom Lord arc?



VastoLorDae said:


> Dear lord....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supreme Fodder Bad Guy trying to take over the magical world? NAKAMA PUNCH!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2010)

Nakama Gatling punch


----------



## Proxy (Oct 8, 2010)

Igneel's Nakama Explosion


----------



## KBL (Oct 8, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> YEAH! AND SEE HOW HE LOSES! HOW DOES HE LOSE AGAIN!? IT HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH SOUND I THINK!



Don't make me remember that.  

Cobra was cool anyway.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 8, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Wasn't Gildartz mentioned during the Phantom Lord arc?



I'm not sure but during the Luxus thing they kept saying that Luxus and Mistgun are the strongest in the guild .


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 8, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I'm not sure but during the Luxus thing they kept saying that Luxus and Mistgun are the strongest in the guild .



That's cuz they forgot about Mest


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> That's cuz they forgot about Mest



 Oh yeah Mest...who can forget the guy that ALMOST does something?


----------



## KBL (Oct 8, 2010)

You don't mest with mest.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> You don't mest with mest.



 Or what? he will come close to decide to do something?


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 8, 2010)

LOL the mest word plays are getting old, Mashima's gonna have to come up with something for us Mest fans to mest around with


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 8, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I'm not sure but during the Luxus thing they kept saying that Luxus and Mistgun are the strongest in the guild .



I think Gazille noted that Mist Gun, Luxus and Gildartz weren't around....

Either way, Mist Gun said he felt Gildartz was the strongest in FT to which Luxus laughed him off and said that it was hopeless as Gildartz wasn't coming back


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 8, 2010)

I need my weekly chapter, now.


----------



## Cash (Oct 8, 2010)

smh fucking Baseball manga. waste of time.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 8, 2010)

^Hey, baseball may be a boring sport but I loved the shit out of Touch!, Rookies, One's Out and Big Windup!


----------



## Cash (Oct 8, 2010)

Dont need sports in my manga . I just dont like it. Not to mention baseball is shit, period .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 8, 2010)

^Well no one will argue with that


----------



## Blinky (Oct 8, 2010)

ib4 Fairy Tail becomes a baseball manga .


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 8, 2010)

Fairy Tail will be a baseball manga!


----------



## Blinky (Oct 8, 2010)

Keikaku doori


----------



## Cash (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd rather read Gerard jokes. Not coool man


----------



## Sito (Oct 8, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Fairy Tail will be a baseball manga!



I wouldn't mind a baseball chapter in fairy tail, like one of those special chapters. Actually Soccer/Futbol would be better, doing some crazy shit.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 8, 2010)

Something like Shaolin Soccer


----------



## Cash (Oct 8, 2010)

.

OP soccer was dope. I think they did baseball too.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes they did, Fairy Tail could do putt putt golf


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 8, 2010)

D'hell is my Friday chapter?


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 8, 2010)

In Hueco Mundo, on my table
Seriously, IDK. I don't care about some Kishi's one shot about guys with clubs and ball. I demand my 20-25 pages of fanservice NOW!


----------



## Proxy (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone thinks we'll find out about FT's first master? FT could use some elite, non-fodder, characters for hype-value.

Mavis Vermillion = Zeref 

Let the speculation begin


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 9, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Anyone thinks we'll find out about FT's first master? FT could use some elite, non-fodder, characters for hype-value.
> 
> Mavis Vermillion = Zeref
> 
> Let the speculation begin


----------



## lizardo221 (Oct 9, 2010)

My guess is that the first master was one of several mages who sealed zeref and each conceal a key involved in binding him. As natsu and the gang hit the island, either the old master tells them of what is going on or evil mages will be after him right then and there for the key.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 9, 2010)

Vermillion is Zeref's teacher.


----------



## KBL (Oct 9, 2010)

Captain Redfox demands the chapter now!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Kisame control yourself before you go cap busting level.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 9, 2010)

So, we've been Aizen'd 

Fairy Tail and a connection to Zeref? Do want.

Captain Redfox


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 9, 2010)

at least FT is out before Bench


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fried 

I'm disappointed in him.

Also, is Bixlow gay?


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 9, 2010)

Finally.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



At least he lost on purpose .


 

GILDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARTZ


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 9, 2010)

Team Tits with tits attack.


----------



## seastone (Oct 9, 2010)

Lucy and Kana won but aside from some comedy. Not such a great fight, if it can be called that since Freid did not want to win. 

However Gildarz vs Natsu. Natsu finally has the chance to claim the title of strongest fairy tail member and S-rank in the same go. 

Natsu is going to need dragonforce if he is to defeat Gildarz. Natsu defeated two powerful mages with it and Gildarzs already lost against a dragon. Convenient that dragonforce makes Natsu as strong as one.


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome chapter, Mashima did a great job.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Handled the outcome of the Fried battle without giving Kana the win due to PIS. 

I mean I'd rather Fried lose due to morals, than him actually lose with him trying. Now excited to see Gildartz in action.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 9, 2010)

Chapter 204

The entrance of a manly man.

Also lol Fried.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 9, 2010)

I can say I'm satisfied with the way Freed and Bixlow lost. It's far better than seriously giving their all and still failing.

Looking forward to Natsu vs Gildartz


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Natsu vs Gildarts? let me read this right quick


----------



## White Rook (Oct 9, 2010)

Why does Fried owe them anything?

Also, I hope Gildartz won't trolled badly.


----------



## Slice (Oct 9, 2010)

Victory through fanservice?

Oh Mashima, please never change.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

This chapter had Gildartz in it which makes it better than any chapter that does not have Gildartz in it . 

Oh and I guess Luxus will show up again sometime .


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Cana confirmed god tier


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

I didn't even know her cards have powers .


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 9, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I didn't even know her cards have powers .


 
They have the power of fanservice.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 9, 2010)

Inb4 the Natsu rape.


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> They have the power of fanservice.



Which makes it god tier


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 9, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Which makes it god tier


 
Exacta


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

The Gildartz and Natsu panels were doooppppeee


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 9, 2010)

Tits.
Tits everywhere.

Anyway, GAR close-up is GAR.  Like pretty much everyone else, seeing Gildartz in action is the only thing that'll be on my mind the next week.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 9, 2010)

LOL Fried got Oiroke no Jutsued.  

Natsu vs Gildartz.  Well, I'm not exactly surprised, but I was honestly expecting Natsu to end up the comedic end being the only one not fighting.  So I guess the easy one will probablly go to Gajeel and Levy.

But I wonder if we will learn more about the Black Dragon encounter?


----------



## Hinodeh (Oct 9, 2010)

White Rook said:


> Why does Fried owe them anything?
> 
> Also, I hope Gildartz won't trolled badly.



Fried imprisoned Kana and Juvia during the Festival arc and forced them to fight to proceed. Juvia sacrificed herself and that upset Kana.

Bixlow whaled pretty mercilessly on Lucy during the Festival arc.

I assume they meant that when they said that they owed them.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 9, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> I can say I'm satisfied with the way Freed and Bixlow lost. It's far better than seriously giving their all and still failing.



And Fried getting nerfed is any better 



Sphyer said:


> Looking forward to Natsu vs Gildartz


inb4 Natsu one-shots Gildartz with a nakama punch


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Cana made up for lack of Mest this chapter. She did a good job


----------



## Proxy (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, good chapter, save for the ending.

No more unison raid or cheap power-ups to provide a victory, so I'm content with that.

Gildartz vs. Natsu? 

No amount of jobbing should make him win, especially since against Luxus one-on-one he was still thrashed. Mashima, what are you doing?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 9, 2010)

Either Gildartz is a test wherein you don't have to beat him to win...

Other it's someone else disguising themselves as Gildartz





That or we're about to see some epic author fail


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Like I said before. The S class mages will give good reasons to let them pass.


----------



## Slice (Oct 9, 2010)

I guess Gildartz will beat him up good but decide he did so well that he lets him advance. It seems to me the s-class mages only have to decide who passes on and who not.

I'm still not sure about some of the choices even beeing allowed on that trial. What exactly has Cana shown that makes her a competitor for the s-class spot with the likes of Juvia?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 9, 2010)

Slice said:


> I guess Gildartz will beat him up good but decide he did so well that he lets him advance. It seems to me the s-class mages only have to decide who passes on and who not.
> 
> I'm still not sure about some of the choices even beeing allowed on that trial. *What exactly has Cana shown that makes her a competitor for the s-class spot with the likes of Juvia*?


She has tits


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 9, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Either Gildartz is a test wherein you don't have to beat him to win...


That was my first thought when I saw that Gildartz would have to be battled. As the strongest and oldest fairy, I expect him to go on a "There's more to being S-class than beating your opponents down" speech. It'll probably be a mind test that Natsu will solve by accident.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> She has tits


In this manga... that's not exactly note-worthy.


----------



## Slice (Oct 9, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> She has tits



Good point.

But so has Juvia hiding them under her coat


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 9, 2010)

I admit I lol'd at the tit-crush move.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 9, 2010)

It's not Gildartz, but Mirajane in disguise! She assumed Gildartz' form because she knew Natsu wouldn't come at her full force if he knew it was her!

You heard it here first 

Nice Chapter, actually. I was a bit bemused by Fried's weakness for scantily clad women, but happy with the outcome. If Fried _deliberately threw the fight _and Bixlow was similarly not going 100% then it's fine with me.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 9, 2010)

Fried doesn't want to fight Lucy and Cana or hes weak against hot girls but he already one shotted Cana before when he was bloodlusted. hmmmm
Oh well victories through PIS are rarely that good although I'm glad he said he wasn't taking it seriously from the start.

Gildartz v Natsu is what made this chapter great.
Hes going to annihilate Natsu of course since Natsu has no way of going DF


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Oct 9, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Gildartz vs. Natsu?
> 
> No amount of jobbing should make him win, especially since against Luxus one-on-one he was still thrashed. Mashima, what are you doing?





The Pink Ninja said:


> That or we're about to see some epic author fail



Seriously.. already whining? The next chapter is not even out.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 9, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> It's not Gildartz, but Mirajane in disguise! She assumed Gildartz' form because *she knew Natsu wouldn't come at her full force if he knew it was her!*
> 
> You heard it here first



I can't imagine why anyone wouldn't want to come at Mirajane full force. 

On a serious note, I'll lol if it is her.


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Fried said he owes them.

Cana vs a Blood lusted Gildartz 

Cana wins in a decisive victory.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 9, 2010)

Watch. there will be lachryma crystals in that cave or it is actually mirajane.


----------



## Omolara (Oct 9, 2010)

Aww, I was hoping that Mashima would do something different, like having Lucy fight seriously, but I guess I'm okay with this chapter. Lucy _is_ rather lucky, I just thought she'd luck out in a different way.

Also, that's a whole lotta Gildartz.


----------



## Shika (Oct 9, 2010)

Natsu v. Gildartz.

Shit is about to get failed.


----------



## KBL (Oct 9, 2010)

Great chapter, lol'd with Fried and DAT GILDARTS .

I think Fried owned Kana back in the day because it was Laxus wish.. now that laxus is gone, he can't do it .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 9, 2010)

Good lord Natsu is all kinds of doomed now.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 9, 2010)

Lucy is so lucky that she might be descendant of Elie


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Dat pirate Gajeele set


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Oct 9, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Good lord Natsu is all kinds of doomed now.



So was Lucy and Cana, you people seriously think Mashima is some dumb newbie author? He's making money for a reason.


----------



## Satehi (Oct 9, 2010)

Inb4 happy flies Gildartz outta the cave via his wooden arm.

That or NAKAMA PAWNCH!+ DF.


----------



## White Rook (Oct 9, 2010)

Hinodeh said:


> Fried imprisoned Kana and Juvia during the Festival arc and forced them to fight to proceed. Juvia sacrificed herself and that upset Kana.
> 
> Bixlow whaled pretty mercilessly on Lucy during the Festival arc.
> 
> I assume they meant that when they said that they owed them.



Yes, but that would mean that Fried owes someone like Elfman too, but Fried said that he would have fought anyone else but Cana and Lucy seriously. I don't think they should get special treatment by that reason alone.


----------



## KBL (Oct 9, 2010)

Pirate Redfox loved this chapter 

Who got the easy route?. 


My money is with Gajeel and Levy or Mest/Wendy.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 9, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Pirate Redfox loved this chapter
> 
> Who got the easy route?.
> 
> ...



Gazille and Levy is my bet as well


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Sticking with Juvia and Mest.

Juvia becasue she is probably my favorite character and Mest because he was ll <--------this close to winning it all.


----------



## Slice (Oct 9, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Pirate Redfox loved this chapter
> 
> Who got the easy route?.
> 
> ...



I guess the Mest/Wendy team has the easy route.

Fighting the S-Class could be:

Elfman vs Mirajane and Erza vs Gajeel

Also i prepare for the hilarity that will be Juvia vs Gray.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 9, 2010)

lol the lucyxCana fight was so predictable 

I think it's safe to say nobody -here- every questioned how this would turn out :rofl

And I think it's also safe to say Natsu will "win" and if he by any chance -god forbid- loses he will surely get another chance somehow. My bet is still what I said at the start of this arc: "because you all faught so bravely against X.... you ALL become S-class "


----------



## KBL (Oct 9, 2010)

It will be fucking funny if Evergreen ends fighting against Erza again.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 9, 2010)

Ah, and silly Natsu. He should've known that the E route stands for Gildartz


----------



## Proxy (Oct 9, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Seriously.. already whining? The next chapter is not even out.







Edward Newgate said:


> Ah, and silly Natsu. He should've known that the E route stands for Gildartz



It was so obvious


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh Gildartz will let Natsu past because they are going to have an emotional man speech next chapter about why Natsu needs to be an S-class mage.
Too bad Cana is more emotionally invested with the reader at this point so her and Lucy are going to win.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay the one thing i dont get is what happens to the partner, does the partner also become S class? because if thats the case, there's no way in hell the cana x lucy pairing win, or everyone gets S class, because you cannot have Lucy as an S class period, let alone above every single participant in the tournament.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 9, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Ah, and silly Natsu. He should've known that the E route stands for Gildartz


Eradication.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 9, 2010)

I didnt like this fight.The shenanigans were dumber than i expected them to be. I dont remember fried having a problem fighting satan soul mirajane.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 9, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> I didnt like this fight.The shenanigans were dumber than i expected them to be. I dont remember fried having a problem fighting satan soul mirajane.



Mirajane was serious. While this is important, it's not like he'll be hurt badly by Lucy/Cana.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 9, 2010)

Wrath said:


> Eradication.


That's his middle name.

Gildarts Eradication Clive.


----------



## blueblip (Oct 9, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Lucy is so lucky that she might be descendant of Elie


At least was crockpot filled with Etherion. If she was written with full control over Etherion, she could've one shotted everyone, including Lucia (maybe even when he was fused with Endless) and there wouldn't have been much of a story.

I would actually be happy is Natsu lost to Gildartz and disqualified.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

Wrath said:


> Eradication.





Edward Newgate said:


> That's his middle name.
> 
> Gildarts Eradication Clive.



Fuck yeah .


----------



## Punpun (Oct 9, 2010)

... Awful. This battle was awful.

Oh wait he threw the fight. So it's okay.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 9, 2010)

Wrath said:


> Eradication.



Erection.

Anyways I just noticed how similar Gildartz and Shanks are in appearance.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2010)

Fried´s weakness are the womans? I didn´t expect that,thought i also didn´t know that Cana could do those things with her cards, I liked the chapter, I don´t think Gildartz will win since Natsu needs to advance and we could see why he was crying on charle´s vision.

Well, the fanservice wasn´t something amazing this time, thought it was enough to not complain.


----------



## Psych (Oct 9, 2010)

Like this new chapter the fight was funny which made it more enjoyable. Can't wait to see the Gildartz vs Natsu fight.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 9, 2010)

I liked that last page with Gildartz. Natsu is gonna get taken to school next chapter.

I'd love to see Erza vs Gajeel. It would be good to see how they act with each other with no-one else around.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 9, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Okay the one thing i dont get is what happens to the partner, does the partner also become S class? because if thats the case, there's no way in hell the cana x lucy pairing win, or everyone gets S class, because you cannot have Lucy as an S class period, let alone above every single participant in the tournament.



The partners are just helpers, they won't be promoted.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> The partners are just helpers, they won't be promoted.



Exactly this.

The same would be with Happy, he is a memeber of the guild too but I mean do someone ever had imagined happy as an S-class??He is only Natsu?s helper this time(well the whole manga he has been natsu?s helper)


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 9, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Seriously.. already whining? The next chapter is not even out.



I doubt there's anyone who'd disagree with me.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 9, 2010)

Random Member said:


> I* can't imagine why anyone wouldn't want to come at Mirajane full force*.
> 
> On a serious note, I'll lol if it is her.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 9, 2010)

Pantherlily needs some experience. By all accounts, he trumps Happy in every category.

P.S. "Natsu, who fears nothing...*is prepared to go beyond Gildartz*, and exceed his own limits."


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

Gildartz will kill him to death inside of 3 rounds . 

Wonder if anyone will get the reference .


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 9, 2010)

lol, what a cop-out by the mangaka (the lucy fight)

Gildartz!


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok. I am going to try and make sense of this so bare with me. I was looking at chapter 203 and I noticed something very interesting. Take a look at the way the map is numbered on page 7:

Chapter 204

Notice that the numbers go from "1 through 8" and from "left to right".

Now take a close look at the middle left panel on page 18:

Chapter 204

If you look hard enough you will notice the signs near the entrances have letters on them. Each of them are labeled "A through H" and from "left to right".

This pretty much confirms the following:

A=1
B=2
C=3
D=4
E=5
F=6
G=7
H=8

Now, if you take a look at page 17 you will notice that a total of "4" routes have been closed by the time Natsu and Happy get there. Those routes are as follows:

A, B, F, and H. Confirmation here:

Chapter 204

We know for a fact that Natsu chose "E" for Erza. Cana and Lucy were the last group to arrive as shown on this page:

Chapter 204

Cana and Lucy picked the only route available to them which is "C" as shown here:

Chapter 204

So basically the following is confirmed:

A=1 ?
B=2 "Fried and Bixlow"
C=3 "Cana and Lucy"
D=4 ?
E=5 "Natsu and Happy"
F=6 ?
G=7 ?
H=8 ?

B and C make sense because if you look at the map on page 7 they were supposed to fight each other and they did. However, Natsu picking the "quiet route" and encountering Gildartz on it does not make sense. It's true that Mira can transform into Gildartz but she is on route "H" which equals route 8, not E which equals route 5. Gildartz is on route "A" which equals 1. That route was already closed by the time Natsu and Happy got there. Also it has already been confirmed that only one group can enter a path and is confirmed again on page 18 of chapter 203.

The way I see it is there are two solutions. Either we get a HUGE surprise next chapter, or Mashima somehow screwed up on his own manga.


----------



## seastone (Oct 9, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Gildartz vs. Natsu?
> 
> No amount of jobbing should make him win, especially since against Luxus one-on-one he was still thrashed. Mashima, what are you doing?



If Natsu can activate Dragonforce somehow, couldn't he stand a chance? You know with him wielding the same power as Dragon. 

Anyway it is possible that the fight gets interrupted since there is still the death guy around and the vision.  

If he defeated Gildarz now he would achieve two of his goals. Becoming the strongest in FT and becoming S-rank. Seems kinda unlikely at this point. 

Plus Gildarz getting defeated by dragon and then again defeated by a dragonslayer. It would damage his hype quite a bit.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 9, 2010)

The map was just to show the layout of the paths ie how many hard battles or quiet paths. not to actually tell you who is on what path or which path is which.

Anyway Gildartz just ended Natsu's dreams hes already lost


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 9, 2010)

@Mystic Aizen
YOU'RE OVER THINKING IT!


----------



## Proxy (Oct 9, 2010)

Mashima, being inconsistent since Oracion Fail 

P.S. Natsu still wasn't at Luxus' level, so DF should put him somewhere around there.

Gildartz > Luxus


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 9, 2010)

No DF natsu is not that strong because then that makes it seem like Gerard or Zero are capable of beating Luxus and we all know thats definitely impossible.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Oct 9, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> @Mystic Aizen
> YOU'RE OVER THINKING IT!



I am secretly waiting for Mest to troll everyone


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 9, 2010)

Mystic Aizen said:


> I am secretly waiting for Mest to troll everyone


As we all are 

We "Mest-heads" out numbered the pretentious "Giltardz" anyways


----------



## seastone (Oct 9, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> No DF natsu is not that strong because then that makes it seem like Gerard or Zero are capable of beating Luxus and we all know thats definitely impossible.



How so? Luxus when fighting Natsu expended most his enegry using fairy law and even then Natsu needed back-up. If Natsu did not have Dragonforce when fighting Gerard/Zero, he would have needed a lot of help since either were beyond his base level.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 9, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> No DF natsu is not that strong because then that makes it seem like Gerard or Zero are capable of beating Luxus and we all know thats definitely impossible.



Natsu trounced Gerard and Zero in DF, effortlessly, meaning they were not at the level to fight him. Luxus is.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> As we all are
> 
> We "Mest-heads" out numbered the pretentious "Giltardz" anyways



Giltardz  I like that . Anyway Mest is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) . He doesn't even have manly stubble .


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 9, 2010)

ITT people overthinking shit


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 9, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Giltardz  I like that . Anyway *Mest is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)* . He doesn't even have manly stubble .


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Nig called Mest a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

He is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .


----------



## Proxy (Oct 9, 2010)

Blinky said:


> He is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .



/truestory


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Dont understand how you guys misspell Gildarts like that.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

Proxy said:


> /truestory



Nice to see that Proxy isn't a traitor .  

The rest of you


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm okay with how that fight turnd out, since they would have won regardless.

but the chapter felt very short.


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Nice to see that Proxy isn't a traitor .
> 
> The rest of you



One Nakama Punch Later


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

Ganta said:


> One Nakama Punch Later



And Mest is dead . 

COME AT ME BRO


----------



## TheChill (Oct 9, 2010)

If Cana and Lucy are going the whole arc in their swimsuits then fuck it let them get S-Class  

But if Juvia puts on her swimsuit then Lisanna x Juvia better murderstomp this tournament. 

And :datGildartz


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Blinky said:


> And Mest is dead .
> 
> COME AT ME BRO



IM COMING BROSKI


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Just wait till you see what state that dragon is in



Its in a sleepy state from eating some Gildarts


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

quit backing out brah


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

wtf is this. Mest does not respect the elderly. He loves lolis. Beat makarov  with his cane. Push Gildarts wheel chair down a hill. This is not a game. WE DO THIS.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

Mest got those scars from fighting Happy .


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

It seems Mashima made some improvements to his design  

COME AT ME BRO


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

CB    .

Beautiful art work by Hiro


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

Is it bad that I find this thread to be the most interesting thing about Fairy Tail ? 

Besides Gildartz and tits of course .


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Nah, chatting in this thread makes it enjoyable as well. 

Unless CB and that other dude gets in a heated one


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2010)

We are all Gildtardz at heart


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

Felix said:


> We are all Gildtardz at heart


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

I am Gildartz at my penis, Crash


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

You must be very lonely  No woman could possibly handle such a destructive penis


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Thats why I gotta move from cheap whore to cheap whore


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Who cares about why Fried and Bixlow lost...that battle was hot. This is why Fried did not want Evergreen as a partner. she would have been distracting. 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> inb4 Natsu one-shots Gildartz with a nakama punch



 How do you nakama punch....your nakama?



Gaelek_13 said:


> It's not Gildartz, but Mirajane in disguise! She assumed Gildartz' form because she knew Natsu wouldn't come at her full force if he knew it was her!



 Mirajane will still fuck him up! GO MIRAJANE!



Random Member said:


> I can't imagine why anyone wouldn't want to come at Mirajane full force.
> 
> On a serious note, I'll lol if it is her.



 Can DF Natsu be enough? Fried knows she can get very wild.



Edward Newgate said:


> Ah, and silly Natsu. He should've known that the E route stands for Gildartz





Wrath said:


> Eradication.



 Exstinct


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

lol how can you nakama punch your nakama


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2010)

I figured Lucy and Cana wouldn't win in an all out fight. At least the reasoning for them advancing is plausible.

And I'm glad that most people's prediction about Natsu getting the empty route proved to be false. I can to see the battle.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 9, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> How do you nakama punch....your nakama?


Touche' Vasto


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

Next chapter will cut to Elfman . I'd actually be okay with that .


----------



## Rene (Oct 9, 2010)

Best panels from this chapter. 

Also, good to see that Blinky is still spreading the Gildartz hype even when I'm not here actively.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

See the fear in Natsu's eyes ? He's fucked .


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 9, 2010)

What if the guy looking for Natsu appears in between a convo of the black dragon and says I'm the foster son? 

That would be cool.


----------



## Thor (Oct 9, 2010)

Calling Mest a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? I must have Mest something .


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

You missed the looks he was giving Gray .


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Thor if you say it . You know what im talking about


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Oct 9, 2010)

Aquarius seems a lot less jerkish  and more  "tough love" to Lucy now   .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Don't worry...Gildartz is no Shanks....


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah Gildartz is much better .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Yeah Gildartz is much better .



.....


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 9, 2010)

Today's not Opposite Day Blinky


----------



## Thor (Oct 9, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Yeah Gildartz is much better .



Say it aint so 



Ganta said:


> Thor if you say it . You know what im talking about



I have absolutely no idea


----------



## Pipe (Oct 9, 2010)

Ganta said:


> lol how can you nakama punch your nakama



In this tournament the only nakama Natsu has is Happy, everyone else are his enemies.

And lol Fried is like Yamcha


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Today's not Opposite Day Blinky



Yeah if it was you would be a good poster . 

OH SNAP COME AT ME BRO


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 9, 2010)

What's with the Mest/Gildartz shit?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

We're entertaining ourselves .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Vino said:


> What's with the Mest/Gildartz shit?



 I do not know. Everyone knows Mirajane>Gildartz/Mest


----------



## Cash (Oct 9, 2010)

Sleepy Mest who just did unforgivable things to Wendy solos a blood lust Mirajane


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

Mirajane would whoop Mest's ass .


----------



## Proxy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wendy would whoop Mest's ass. 

Why else does he ask for her protection?


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 9, 2010)

I feel like crying when I think about how Natsu will beat Gildartz in the next chapter


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

Natsu will not beat Gildartz .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 9, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> The partners are just helpers, they won't be promoted.



i thought this too, but on several occasions Lucy said "we" will become s class, could just be a mistranslation or wishful thinking


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 9, 2010)

Natsu is probably going to get a freebie just like Lucy and what's her face got


----------



## Proxy (Oct 9, 2010)

Gildartz also mentioned how he doesn't like to hold back. Him going all out against Natsu is a strike against him, unless he ends it in one quick attack.

Mashima, learn to hype up your characters


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i thought this too, but on several occasions Lucy said "we" will become s class, could just be a mistranslation or wishful thinking


It was stated only one person can become S-class.


shadowlords said:


> Natsu is probably going to get a freebie just like Lucy and what's her face got


Sorry, but I don't think Gildartz rolls that way.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 10, 2010)

Gildartz will wreck him .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Sleepy Mest who just did unforgivable things to Wendy solos a blood lust Mirajane



....the fuck you just say, bro?


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 10, 2010)

Gildartz is just feigning going all out just like how Kenpachi took off his eyepatch against Ichigo and made it seem like he was going all out when in reality he was still only using *ONE HAND*


----------



## Blinky (Oct 10, 2010)

Gildartz only has one hand anyway


----------



## Proxy (Oct 10, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....the fuck you just say, bro?



Mest learned from Mistgun; what do you expect?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 10, 2010)

Mest learned from a copy of Gerard that can't even use magic .


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 10, 2010)

Just read 204......so Fried/Bixlow lost to several pages of fan-service?



Guess Mashima is going to explain/nerf? Gildartz's abilities next seeing
as he's not holding back...

Wonder when the death guy will show up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Mest learned from Mistgun; what do you expect?



 You act like that is saying a lot, bro.


 Mirajane>Mistgun>Mest. Now how are you going to act proxy?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 10, 2010)

^haha i almost forgot about the death guy


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 10, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> No DF natsu is not that strong because then that makes it seem like Gerard or Zero are capable of beating Luxus and we all know thats definitely impossible.



Gildarts lost to the black dragon and Natsu is a "dragon slayer". Besides Mashima has to show Natsu's growth by beating stronger opponents as the manga continues. (standard shonen plot for the main characters)


----------



## Proxy (Oct 10, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> You act like that is saying a lot, bro.
> 
> 
> Mirajane>Mistgun>Mest. Now how are you going to act proxy?



Of course not 

Mest isn't a bro, bro 

It's all about Gildartz


----------



## Jugger (Oct 10, 2010)

Natsu is hitted by Gildartz and flies to goal. Thats how lucky he is.


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 10, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> Gildarts lost to the black dragon and Natsu is a "dragon slayer"



The Black Dragon is probably many many times stronger than Natsu.

I think if the death guy is going to show up in this exam it will be in the Gildarts/Natsu route but most likely not because Cana is supposed to be next to Natsu when the death guy comes... I think.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Of course not
> 
> Mest isn't a bro, bro
> 
> It's all about Gildartz



 Forget Gildartz, bro. Bow down to Mirajane and dat demon ass.



KaaN23 said:


> The Black Dragon is probably many many times stronger than Natsu.
> 
> I think if the death guy is going to show up in this exam it will be in the Gildarts/Natsu route but most likely not because Cana is supposed to be next to Natsu when the death guy comes... I think.



 he is not going to show up. How would he even know Natsu is on that Island specifically?

 And is it me, or would it not be a good time to strike Fairy Tail with ALL of there strongest members away. Panther Lily will not be able to hold it down by himself.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 10, 2010)

Well there is always Charles.


----------



## Rene (Oct 10, 2010)

Dramatic reenactment of the upcoming fight:


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 10, 2010)

Gildartz will play around and say' you grown well and pass'


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey guys! Wanna know what's worse than watching the Fairy Tail anime?

Watching the Fairy Tail anime...dubbed 
Courtesy of Animax 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C4xQwz1ucA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thor (Oct 10, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Gildartz will play around and say' you grown well and pass'



OMFG it's like u a psychic or something!!!!


----------



## Punpun (Oct 10, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Hey guys! Wanna know what's worse than watching the Fairy Tail anime?
> 
> Watching the Fairy Tail anime...dubbed
> Courtesy of Animax


----------



## Cash (Oct 10, 2010)

Natsu's voice doesnt fit to me . Terrible honestly lol

ugh Gray voice sucks too. Lucy is annoying.


----------



## KBL (Oct 10, 2010)

It's a good dub.

I've seen worse.

And the anime improved a lot (and i mean A LOT) since the first episodes... don't judge it by the first 10 episodes (terrible animation)


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 10, 2010)

^That still look like crap in comparison to even the recent One Piece episodes, which are equally unimpressive


----------



## KBL (Oct 10, 2010)

It looks good, of course i don't expect Gainax level of animation of A-1, but you can still enjoy it.

And it's better than some OP recent episodes, and don't make me start with Pierrot


----------



## Cash (Oct 10, 2010)

I like the FT anime. I still watch .

Lucy and male characters dubbed is just


----------



## Shika (Oct 10, 2010)

Lucy as such an annoying voice


----------



## KBL (Oct 10, 2010)

Lucy is Misty (Pokemon).

The only voice that doesn't fit it's the Gray voice lol.

He sounds stupid.


----------



## Cash (Oct 10, 2010)

Didnt know that. Dont remember it being so annoying in pokemon. Grey and Natsu voices got wrecked. Elfman was 60% manly.


----------



## blueblip (Oct 10, 2010)

^Probably cuz Misty was as young as she sounds


----------



## KBL (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 10, 2010)

its dat dub for real


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 10, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> *It looks good*, of course i don't expect Gainax level of animation of A-1, but you can still enjoy it.


Not really, the first clip is THE ONLY well animated sequence in that episode, the rest of the episode was actually pretty poorly animated. The second is marginally better but still nothing to gawk at in comparison to Naruto's Team 4 episodes  


KisameBijuuLevel said:


> And it's better than some OP recent episodes, and don't make me start with Pierrot


The current episodes are pretty shitty but despite the low-key animation they wind up looking marginally better than Fairy Tail which in turn has lots of instances of static animation. Naruto is a given but even it's current filler was better animated than those clips, studio Pierrot is a better studio than A-1, infact some of Pierrot's best animators has worked with A-1 specifically on Birdy The Mighty: Decode


----------



## KBL (Oct 10, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Not really, the first clip is THE ONLY well animated sequence in that episode, the rest of the episode was actually pretty poorly animated. The second is marginally better but still nothing to gawk at in comparison to Naruto's Team 4 episodes



For me it looks good and i enjoy it... we have a deal? 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> The current episodes are pretty shitty but despite the low-key animation they wind up looking marginally better than Fairy Tail which in turn *has lots of instances of static animation*. Naruto is a given but even it's current filler was better animated than those clips, *studio Pierrot is a better studio than A-1*, infact some of Pierrot's best animators has worked with A-1 specifically on Birdy The Mighty: Decode



*"has lots of instances of static animation"**After the Phantom arc they stopped doing that all the time (it was annoying i know..),maybe they did it in some episodes but in the important fights they did a great job (music,direction,etc).

*"studio Pierrot is a better studio than A-1"** Yeah i know, but some of the teams works looks like complete shit, go watch some episodes of the Pain arc, my god... .
Bad direction, bad musica selection... Laxus vs Gajeel and Natsu in the anime >>>> Pain fight except Shippuden 166/167.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 10, 2010)

Thats the reason why  quit watching Dub 
it kills Anime murder them . Torture the characters. and ruining hte Society


----------



## Cash (Oct 10, 2010)

I dont think the Pain arc was as bad as people make it out to be. Worst part is crying about the filler in the fight. That was the best part.


----------



## KBL (Oct 10, 2010)

I know that's why i said *"except 166/167"*. 

Those episodes were fucking epic.

[Youtube]kIM5nxMHdKk[/youtube]

I came


----------



## Felix (Oct 10, 2010)

U MAD NARUTO?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 10, 2010)

-smashes computer with a hammer- Natsu and Lucy sound like idiots  and has anyone read Bench? Everyone's so ugly there


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 10, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> -smashes computer with a hammer- Natsu and Lucy sound like idiots  and has anyone read Bench? Everyone's so ugly there



The detachable noses look silly, to put it mildly. If Kishimoto ever decides to go for this or does another series, I hope he won't keep that design quirk. It's more than a little distracting.


----------



## Cash (Oct 10, 2010)

Damn it, Didnt notice the nose until you said something about it


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Oct 10, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Lucy is Misty (Pokemon).
> 
> The only voice that doesn't fit it's the Gray voice lol.
> 
> He sounds stupid.



Don't give me that, Natsu's voice is one of the worst dub voices I've ever heard. The voice is annoying and on top of that, it doesn't fit Natsu. Gray's is pretty bad too, they would of been better of having Natsu's voice as Gray's, and shooting whoever does Gray's voice. Ive never heard so many bad dub voices together in one episode of one anime.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 10, 2010)

OH FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!! Why are they destroying even more a bad anime like that?, those voices sound horrible!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2010)

Its unofficial so who cares.


----------



## KBL (Oct 11, 2010)

Why unofficial?

And* Luffy_no_Haki*, the anime is jawsome


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 11, 2010)

I always try to watch the dub if given the opportunity until I catch up to the Japanese. But dear god that is terrible. Naruto, Bleach, DBZ, Darker than Black, Code Geass, and Yu Yu Hakusho all have some decent to great voice acting, but man is that terrible. 

Lucy isn't so bad, but Makarov, Natsu, and Grey cause me to involuntarily muscle spasm.
Have we found Erza's voice yet.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 11, 2010)

How do you guys like anime Oracion Seis? ◕ ◡ ◕


----------



## Punpun (Oct 11, 2010)

There really is a problem of animation in this anime. Nothing, not even the OP is fluid. Heck I'm not even speaking about the art design...

I'm shocked.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 11, 2010)

Random Member said:


> How do you guys like anime Oracion Seis? ◕ ◡ ◕


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2010)

guys take your fairy tail anime talk to the the board.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Oct 11, 2010)

So I take it that the animation quality of FT anime does not improve much from the beginning? 

I remember that even the first opening is badly animated, its actually the first and only time I have seen a badly animated opening. Even for Naruto which usually have bad animation, its openings usually have good animation.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 11, 2010)

Twilight Aurora said:


> So I take it that the animation quality of FT anime does not improve much from the beginning?
> 
> I remember that even the first opening is badly animated, its actually the first and only time I have seen a badly animated opening. Even for Naruto which usually have bad animation, its openings usually have good animation.


It's improved but not by much, it doesn't have any talented directors working on it like One Piece and Naruto does, it's disappointing since A-1 has done much better


----------



## KBL (Oct 11, 2010)

Twilight Aurora said:


> So I take it that the animation quality of FT anime does not improve much from the beginning?
> .


Actually no.
It improved a lot.
At least in the important fights they did a good job, IMO.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 11, 2010)

Natsu is about to get raped
and
I FUCKING TOLD ALL OF YOU
TEAM CLEAVAGE GUNNA WIN WHAT NOW BITCHES

And now Kana has Nudie and Titty cards
Full House
Bikinis full of tits

REMEMBER THIS
I AM YOUR GREATEST PREDICTOR


----------



## KBL (Oct 11, 2010)

Yuma was right Axl


----------



## Cash (Oct 11, 2010)

Cana summons Yuma


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2010)

Random Member said:


> How do you guys like anime Oracion Seis? ◕ ◡ ◕


----------



## Rene (Oct 11, 2010)

Hopefully the Oracion Seis arc is finished quickly.

Animated Gildartz.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 11, 2010)

i swear to gods big throbbing cock gildartz is a hawt dilf!

cant wait for mest.​


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2010)

DH your set  Almost as hilarious as the unicorn one . 



Rene said:


> Animated Gildartz.



Do want .


----------



## KBL (Oct 11, 2010)

Cobra looks different for some reason


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2010)

He got a lot of fake tan on .


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 11, 2010)

Blinky said:


> DH your set  Almost as hilarious as the unicorn one .
> 
> 
> 
> Do want .






And if we dont get animated gildarts or mest...
 im gonna murder some stray cat! ​


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2010)

They've been avoiding mention of Gildartz


----------



## KBL (Oct 11, 2010)

Damn... :/.

I'm waiting for Angel cleavage.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 11, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Yuma was right Axl



Yuma is never wrong



Ganta said:


> Cana summons Yuma



Thing is Yuma would cut through 80% of the FT cast and HOW 
Overpowered Yuma


----------



## Proxy (Oct 11, 2010)

Skip this arc plz


----------



## Rene (Oct 11, 2010)

DivineHalo said:


> i swear to gods big throbbing cock gildartz is a hawt dilf!​


You know what, I'm sorry I ever said anything.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2010)

Guys what is wrong with you? You can not just utter the name Yuma so carelessly less you want to leave fairy tail with only 20% of the cast left...if she is in a good mood.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 11, 2010)

I soooooooooooo knew Natsu was gonna run into Gildartz. Epic reveal was epic, put a grin on my face.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2010)

we still do not know 100% sure that it is even Gildartz.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 11, 2010)

It better not be.


----------



## KBL (Oct 11, 2010)

lol

It's urtear.


----------



## Starstalker (Oct 11, 2010)

Unfortunately, knowing this manga...Natsu will win -.-


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 11, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> we still do not know 100% sure that it is even Gildartz.



Heh, suppose thats true. An illusion/fake would be a huge troll though..


----------



## KBL (Oct 11, 2010)

Urtear magic is fucking good for trolling seriously.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2010)

Proxy said:


> It better not be.



 If you think I would rather have mirajane job to natsu...you would be wrong



KisameBijuuLevel said:


> lol
> 
> It's urtear.



 Yes because we need another top 10 mage falling to natsu to further make them look like jokes.



Toffeeman said:


> Heh, suppose thats true. An illusion/fake would be a huge troll though..



 You think Mashima would troll us?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 11, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> If you think I would rather have mirajane job to natsu...you would be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira's nice, though. Her "tough battle" could go the way of Fried/Bixlow.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Mira's nice, though. Her "tough battle" could go the way of Fried/Bixlow.



But that stuff would go over Natsu's head like it went over Bixlow's...oh you mean....oh...


----------



## Proxy (Oct 11, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> But that stuff would go over Natsu's head like it went over Bixlow's...oh you mean....oh...



Indeed 

It may be cheap, but for all the hype Gildartz hype, do you really want to see Natsu standing over him in victory?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2010)

NATSU WILL NOT BEAT GILDARTZ


----------



## Cash (Oct 11, 2010)

He will destroy him


----------



## Proxy (Oct 11, 2010)

Blinky said:


> NATSU WILL NOT BEAT GILDARTZ



But plot will


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 11, 2010)

Gildartz gets one-shotted by Natsu who then gets one-shotted by Mest so in laws of physics, Mest one-shots Gildartz


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2010)

Mest is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 11, 2010)

Mest isn't a bundle sticks


----------



## Proxy (Oct 11, 2010)

Mest works under Mistgun


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Mest isn't a bundle sticks



Yeah if he was he might actually be useful .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Indeed
> 
> It may be cheap, but for all the hype Gildartz hype, do you really want to see Natsu standing over him in victory?





Proxy said:


> But plot will



 Well Kubo is off these 2 weeks...I am sure he can help mashima come up with a _good_ way for Natsu to win.


----------



## StrawHatPirate (Oct 11, 2010)

Their fight will be interrupted by 'the guy who kills by getting close'.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 11, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Yeah if he was he might actually be useful .


He's more useful than Faildartz


----------



## Cash (Oct 11, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Mest works under Mistgun



 not cool man


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> He's more useful than Faildartz



Gildartz da best dartz


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Gildartz da best dartz



 Not, Bartz is the best Artz


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 11, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Mest is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



*gasp*


Has the mystogan+mest one shot come out already​​


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 11, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Gildartz da best dartz


Surely you "jest" because Mest is the "best", he is the one who'll pass his "test"


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2010)

You know what else is gay ? Rhyming . 

Gildartz will beat Natsu and you all will acept his awesomeness . I mean in the last chapter there was a two page panel of his face . Just his face . No one else not even backgrounds just his face . HE IS THAT AWESOME .


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 11, 2010)

To bad the panel didnt showcase more of his muscles 

....gildartz will beat natsu but i really dont care about that fight...i just wanna see if mirajane will do something awesome and what that big dinosaur behind her was.


....and im starting to find bixlow mighty sexy 

​


----------



## Proxy (Oct 11, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Well Kubo is off these 2 weeks...I am sure he can help mashima come up with a _good_ way for Natsu to win.



Natsu goes Tenza Dragon Force 



Ganta said:


> not cool man



/itsatruestory


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 11, 2010)

Blinky said:


> You know what else is gay ? Rhyming .
> 
> Gildartz will beat Natsu and you all will acept his awesomeness . I mean in the last chapter there was a two page panel of his face . Just his face . No one else not even backgrounds just his face . HE IS THAT AWESOME .



That Johnny Bravo is really not making me take you seriously


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2010)

Johnny Bravo is a boss


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2010)

Blinky said:


> You know what else is gay ? Rhyming .
> 
> Gildartz will beat Natsu and you all will acept his awesomeness . I mean in the last chapter there was a two page panel of his face . Just his face . No one else not even backgrounds just his face . HE IS THAT AWESOME .



 It better not be a fight and just a slaughter. I really think this up coming chapter is going to either hurt or continue the good way this arc is going.

 I still can not believe how much nothing has been developed after over 200 chapters of this manga.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 11, 2010)

Mest is obviously stronger than Gildartz since Mystgun was the strongest person in the guild while he was there. His disciple must therefore be that much better.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 11, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> It better not be a fight and just a slaughter. I really think this up coming chapter is going to either hurt or continue the good way this arc is going.
> 
> I still can not believe how much nothing has been developed after over 200 chapters of this manga.



It should be an effortless victory.



SasuOna said:


> Mest is obviously stronger than Gildartz since Mystgun was the strongest person in the guild while he was there. His disciple must therefore be that much better.



Sorry but Luxus and Makarov would like a word with you


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Oct 11, 2010)

I will be disappoint if Natsu wins this fight. If Natsu wins this arc will have failed, and be nothing good from there on. I truly hope, that death the kid #2 shows up and Gildarts goes to sleep, because TIHS TOOOO M4NLY  to die from him, and then Natsu escapes and passes first exam.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 12, 2010)

Natsu can't beat Gildartz, but obviously he's not going to lose right here in the trial. he's going to get passed him, or Gildartz allows him to continue on. don't give a darn really, all I want to know right now is where Mest is.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

Mest is looking for Gerard .


----------



## Trent (Oct 12, 2010)

Blinky said:


> You know what else is gay ? Rhyming .
> 
> *Gildartz will beat Natsu *and you all will acept his awesomeness . I mean in the last chapter there was a two page panel of his face . Just his face . No one else not even backgrounds just his face . HE IS THAT AWESOME .



For plot reasons, Gildartz _can't_ beat Natsu as he ain't gonna be eliminated in the 1st round of the exam.

I'd say he's gonna test him, progressively putting more effort in it, until Natsu lands a proper hit while being in a difficult situation.

Gildartz will then get up basically unharmed and say "that was quite a sweet move, you've grown strong. Go on, son" or something. 

But yeah, he is awesome.


----------



## Rene (Oct 12, 2010)

Trent said:


> I'd say he's gonna test him, progressively putting more effort in it,





You can't put in less effort than that.

Unless you're dead ... or sleeping.


----------



## Trent (Oct 12, 2010)

Rene said:


> You can't put in less effort than that.
> 
> Unless you're dead ... or sleeping.



True. But this was for comedy though, with a Natsu recklessly charging.

We obviously won't see suddenly a magnicient strategist but as he means business, he'll be be faster/stronger and able to tank more abuse for starters.

Also, we have already seen Natsu being easily one-shotted as a joke before then putting up a good fight, with Luxus's lightning too for example, who KO'ed him at first yet in their real fight he could do a lot more against him.

Also, Happy will be a _crucial _help. 

He is so close to be the strongest cat.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 12, 2010)

How is Happy going to be crucial help? 

Honestly, the only way I think Natsu may be able to 'beat' Gildartz is if the injuries he received from the dragon kicks in or something.


----------



## Rene (Oct 12, 2010)

Trent said:


> True. But this was for comedy though, with a Natsu recklessly charging.


Well yeah, but it's still sort of a nice indication of how Gildartz simply had to wave his hand to take care of Natsu, even if Natsu was only half-serious. 



> We obviously won't see suddenly a magnicient strategist but as he means business, he'll be be faster/stronger and able to tank more abuse for starters.


Lets be honest here, how many fights did Natsu start without first recklessly charging at his opponent? 



> Also, we have already seen Natsu being easily one-shotted as a joke before then putting up a good fight, with Luxus's lightning too for example, who KO'ed him at first yet in their real fight he could do a lot more against him.


In Luxus' case though, their real fight went the same way mostly, just that Luxus didn't one shot Natsu of course since it would make a boring chapter. I recently reread that fight while looking for feats for the OBD and the way that fight practically went was that Natsu rushed towards Luxus, punched him and Luxus laughed it off then proceeded to throw Natsu through multiple stone pillars with a backhand and zapping him with a lightning spell leaving Natsu knelt down on the ground, followed by Luxus prepping one of his big spells and zapping Natsu with it, from which Gazille had to save him.

So ... yeah. 



> He is so close to be the strongest cat.



He came so close last year.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 12, 2010)

Natsu charges.
Natsu bleeds through every orifice.
Natsu k.o wins.


----------



## Darc (Oct 12, 2010)

wow I didn't know there were more FT fans here, never seen this thread D:



Atlantic Storm said:


> How is Happy going to be crucial help?
> 
> Honestly, the only way I think Natsu may be able to 'beat' Gildartz is if the injuries he received from the dragon kicks in or something.



I posted this on another site I go to, glad to see someone else considered that. It would likely be the only way Natsu wins this fight clean w/o bullshit, but I think Gildartz will end up letting him pass after a brief fight.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 12, 2010)

Rene said:


> You can't put in less effort than that.
> 
> Unless you're dead ... or sleeping.



Comedy Scene.

Exactly the same as how Natsu failed to hit Luxus on a number of occasions just so he could look a bit daft. When it came to their actual fight it was...umm...a fight.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 12, 2010)

It was't a fight. Luxus ran out of juice. Natsu didn't.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 12, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Comedy Scene.
> 
> Exactly the same as how Natsu failed to hit Luxus on a number of occasions just so he could look a bit daft. When it came to their actual fight it was...umm...a fight.



Not really looking daft when he's been beaten down by him pretty easily. 

About Gildartz's injury:

1. I doubt Makarov would allow him to be a part of the test had he be prone to setbacks from the injury.

2. Natsu isn't the type of character to willingly fight someone he knows is handicapped.

So, unless this is Mira in disguise, Natsu fighting against Gildartz isn't going to be plausible.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 12, 2010)

How would all of you feel if natsu actually got beat down by gildartz?


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 12, 2010)

It'll just mean that lucy and kana will continue jobbing.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 12, 2010)

is it me or does anyone else think natsu is about to fight mira  ...

Nah...that couldnt ever happen in FT ​


----------



## Rene (Oct 12, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Comedy Scene.


I know, but the Luxus example is still faulty.



> Exactly the same as how Natsu failed to hit Luxus on a number of occasions just so he could look a bit daft. When it came to their actual fight it was...umm...a fight.


Here Luxus stopped pulling his punches:

Link removed

Please tell me where exactly you can see Natsu put up a good fight against him. 

I know the Natsu getting one shotted is often done as a comedy scene, but in Luxus' case it was rather obvious that Natsu couldn't hold a candle to him.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> How would all of you feel if natsu actually got beat down by gildartz?



I'd be delighted .


----------



## Trent (Oct 12, 2010)

Rene said:


> I know, but the Luxus example is still faulty.
> 
> Here Luxus stopped pulling his punches:
> 
> ...



Well, in the 2 chapters right before that, up to the moment where he was logically outclassed and needed a partner to have a shot in actually victory.

There was a clear step up from the comedy one-shot and similarly, he can put up a good enough display against a non-serious to moderately serious (like Luxus before the page you've linked) Gildartz who is testing him, and Natsu actually could impress him enough.



Rene said:


> I know the Natsu getting one shotted is often done as a comedy scene, but in Luxus' case* it was rather obvious that Natsu couldn't hold a candle to him*.



And it's obvious that the gap with Gildartz is even larger, yeah.



Wuzzman said:


> It was't a fight. Luxus ran out of juice. Natsu didn't.



They were fighting. So it was a fight.

Nobody is arguing that Natsu will actually _win_ the thing or even that Gildartz would fight completely seriously. 

The point is if he puts up _enough _of a fight, shows resilience and lands a nice hit or two, Gildartz would probably be satisfied and let him pass.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 12, 2010)

Still quite a step from being unable toland a single blow and looking goofy and impotent to actually fighting a semi-serious Luxus hand-to-hand.

Son Goku gets no less credit for fighting a lackadaisical Freeza, does he?


----------



## Rene (Oct 12, 2010)

We're degenerating into serious discussion again people.

Someone summon the whores.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 12, 2010)

Trent said:


> They were fighting. So it was a fight.



people are implying that natsu actually fought somewhat on a low level against luxus. which is why by that definition it wasn't a fight. one person hitting another person is a fight, by that definition natsu was fighting luxus.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

Did someone call ?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 12, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> How would all of you feel if natsu actually got beat down by gildartz?



Best chapter ever.



Wuzzman said:


> people are implying that natsu actually fought somewhat on a low level against luxus. which is why by that definition it wasn't a fight. one person hitting another person is a fight, by that definition natsu was fighting luxus.



But it wasn't a fight.

Natsu:

1. gave all he could
2. was beaten down
3. saved by Gazille
4. beaten down with a partner
5. saved by Gazille
6. wins through plot

Had things of been equal, then it would have been a fight. Being kicked around like a rag doll isn't as much of a fight. It's similar enough to picking on a little kid.


----------



## TicoTico (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, it would be awesome if Natsu actually lost here.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 12, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Best chapter ever.


Don't ya mean, Mest chapter ever


----------



## Proxy (Oct 12, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Don't ya mean, Mest chapter ever



 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

Man the anime is hilarious . They had Wendy randomly appearing every now and then in the background for like... no reason .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Man the anime is hilarious . They had Wendy randomly appearing every now and then in the background for like... no reason .



Surely you M(j)est.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

Mest puns ?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 12, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Mest puns ?



Don't get mad, bro.

He's just _mesting _around


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2010)

Because you can not make any puns with Gildartz...he sucks too.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes you can't make puns with Gildartz . That's because puns are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) . Like Mest


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 12, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Best chapter ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reading comprehension is low.

I basically said NF posters think that natsu getting pummmeled is a fight because he somehow pulled a t.k.o and did some hand to hand.

I think that Natsu had a fight in the same sense that me hitting you in the face repeatedly is a fight.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Yes you can't make puns with Gildartz . That's because puns are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) . Like Mest



No...^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are people that take 100 year quest and can only do 10-15 years...


----------



## Rache (Oct 12, 2010)

Gildartz likes to fartz.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Oct 12, 2010)

I would love to see Natsu beating the fuck out of Gildartz so I can  see you all crying like little girls, best chapter ever.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 12, 2010)

I wanted Natsu to take the easy path, and Lucy and Cana facing Gildartz


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> I would love to see Natsu beating the fuck out of Gildartz so I can  see you all crying like little girls, best chapter ever.



Oh....your back....yay...


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I wanted Natsu to take the easy path, and Lucy and Cana facing Gildartz



That would have been fucking hilarious .


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Oct 12, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh....your back....yay...







Seems like we have a situation here.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 13, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> reading comprehension is low.
> 
> I basically said NF posters think that natsu getting pummmeled is a fight because he somehow pulled a t.k.o and did some hand to hand.
> 
> I think that Natsu had a fight in the same sense that me hitting you in the face repeatedly is a fight.



I actually went off your second statement, but whatever.


----------



## Trent (Oct 13, 2010)

Rene said:


> We're degenerating into serious discussion again people.
> 
> Someone summon the whores.



Fun comic. 

Interestingly enough, "SUMMONING THE WHOOOOORES" pretty much was Lucy and Cana's strategy in their last fight!



Proxy said:


> Best chapter ever.
> But it wasn't a fight.
> 
> Natsu:
> ...



A fight is any exchange of blows, _this_ constitutes a fight. 

Things being equal, no one butting in to help, getting a legitimate win are not requisites for something to be called a fight. You can argue it doesn't contitute a _good_ fight though if you want, I suppose.  

Anyways, Im gonna go on a limb there and say that Mashima will find a way to make Happy actually be of a great help in the upcoming test, _somehow_.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 13, 2010)

I should have been more specific. I figured the analogy comparing it to fighting a kid would have sufficed, but for the sake of clarity, it is a fight but based on the strength difference it's not an even one.

Unless Happy has a hidden Battle Mode, his relevance to the match _should_ be negligible. Well, unless he carries Natsu throughout the match, but then again Happy isn't able to use his magic with others for a prolonged period of time.

Friday can't come soon enough.


----------



## Rene (Oct 13, 2010)

Trent said:


> Fun comic.


You read Questionable Content? 



> Interestingly enough, "SUMMONING THE WHOOOOORES" pretty much was Lucy and Cana's strategy in their last fight!


It's a perfectly valid strategy with no negative consequences to either party.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Oct 13, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> No...^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are people that take 100 year quest and can only do 10-15 years...



Prove to me that Mest can do better.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mest VS Gildartz would've imploded the Forum.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2010)

Twilight Aurora said:


> Prove to me that Mest can do better.



 I won't, because he sucks to. I mean face it...they are both no Mirajane.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 13, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I won't, because he sucks to. I mean face it...they are both no Mirajane.



/truestorybro

But, she's no Erza.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 13, 2010)

Proxy said:


> /truestorybro
> 
> But, she's no Erza.



Yeah, but Erza's no Lucy :LOL


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2010)

Proxy said:


> /truestorybro
> 
> But, she's no Erza.





Gaelek_13 said:


> Yeah, but Erza's no Lucy :LOL



 Yes all true, but Lucy is no Luvia.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 13, 2010)

and LLuvia is no Bisca


----------



## Blinky (Oct 13, 2010)

Bisca is no Sugarboy .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Bisca is no Sugarboy .



.....someone neg this guy!


----------



## Blinky (Oct 13, 2010)

DON'T NEG ME BRO


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2010)

Blinky said:


> DON'T NEG ME BRO



I will do far worse. I will rep you to make you feel bad about your bad choice in words.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 14, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Bisca is no Sugarboy .



And Sugarboy is no Charle


----------



## Trent (Oct 14, 2010)

Rene said:


> You read Questionable Content?



I heard about it via TV tropes and such but never actually got to read it. 

Is it generally worth it or only occasionaly funny?



Rene said:


> It's a perfectly valid strategy with no negative consequences to either party.



Indeed. 



Ergo Proxy said:


> And Sugarboy is no Charle



Charle is AIDS covered in fur.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 14, 2010)

Trent said:


> Charle is AIDS covered in fur.



cover it with plasticacondom


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 14, 2010)

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 14, 2010)

reaperunique said:


> cover it with plasticacondom



I'd like to put the lil bastard in a sack and toss the sack in a river and hurl the river in to space!


----------



## Rene (Oct 14, 2010)

Trent said:


> I heard about it via TV tropes and such but never actually got to read it.
> 
> Is it generally worth it or only occasionaly funny?


Ah yes, TvTropes.

It's a pretty fun series to read. Don't no life it but just read it occasionally when you've got some time. The jokes are pretty good, but occasionally some of the jokes might have references that you won't get if you aren't into a certain culture.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 15, 2010)

Sugarboy is just


----------



## Proxy (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool Sugarboy set. 

Don't agree with your location, though


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 15, 2010)

The location is just an exageration played for laughs.

FT is obviously not the best manga ever.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 15, 2010)

Komamura said:


> The location is just an exageration played for laughs.
> 
> FT is obviously not the best manga ever.



I kid, I kid


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2010)

why is there still sugar boy discussions going on?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 15, 2010)

Because he was awesome .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2010)

....I see....


----------



## Cash (Oct 15, 2010)

Wendy is in anime


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Because he was awesome .



Top of the bottom?

No, that title belongs to Fukurou


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 15, 2010)

Sugarboy? Awesome? 

Speaking of bad hypes, I hope Mest shows up in this chapter


----------



## Cash (Oct 15, 2010)

CB


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 15, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> why is there still sugar boy discussions going on?



Because Sugarboy is pure awesome.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 15, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Speaking of bad hypes, I hope Mest shows up in this chapter



CB you're back in my good books


----------



## Cash (Oct 15, 2010)

both of you smh. backstabbing Mest, Come at him bro


----------



## ZyX (Oct 15, 2010)

Rene said:


> You have a wendy set. Your point is invalid.



Wendy-chan is love, foooooo.

So I should be staring at Gildartz more or something? 



Blinky said:


> Different raw provider mang .



Alright then, good to hear.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 15, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Wendy is in anime



Now I have a reason to watch it  .


----------



## Rene (Oct 15, 2010)

ZyX said:


> Wendy-chan is love, foooooo.


She's also twelve. 



> So I should be staring at Gildartz more or something?


Such a pure form of manliness deserves the attention, yes. 

Though I'm reading Bastard!! right now, so not even Gildartz can compete.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 15, 2010)

Just for the record . I like Bastard!!



> True, but lets be honest. These forums have a track record for pretty messed up topic discussions.
> 
> Have you ever ventured into the KissxSis topic?
> 
> I still haven't recovered.



Yeah that is true.. but nobody here seems to have mentioned anything sexual about Wendy . But if they do I shall enjoy jumping down their throats 



> You don't?



I said it doesn't _necessarily_ mean


----------



## Rene (Oct 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Just for the record . I like Bastard!!


Who doesn't? 

Irregardless, next chapter is coming.

Worst case scenario, Gildartz gets off-paneled.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 15, 2010)

Best case scenario: Natsu gets one-shotted .


----------



## Cash (Oct 15, 2010)

Best case Scenario: Gildartz gets off paneled.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 15, 2010)

Can't agree.

Best case: Natsu dies. Gildartz/Gazille for main character.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 15, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Best case Scenario: Gildartz gets off paneled.



Best case scenario: Natsu gets stomped and a light breeze hits Mest causing him to die .



Proxy said:


> Can't agree.
> 
> Best case: Natsu dies. Gildartz/Gazille for main character.



Or this .


----------



## Wesley (Oct 15, 2010)

Rene said:


> She's also twelve.



I thought she was supposed to be younger than that?


----------



## Cash (Oct 15, 2010)

Best case scenario: Mest has illusion magic and gildartz killing Natsu is actually Gildartz dying

that or a chapter of Wendy doing misc things


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 15, 2010)

^The majority of legit discussion in this thread are about tits


----------



## Blinky (Oct 15, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> ^The majority of legit discussion in this thread are about tits



You broke character


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Because Sugarboy is pure awesome.





Rene said:


> Sugarboy was the only redeeming feature of the Edoras Arc.
> 
> And maybe Erza vs Erza.



 And Panther Liliy, AND THE DRAGONZORD!



Blinky said:


> Yeah that is true.. but nobody here seems to have mentioned anything sexual about Wendy . But if they do I shall enjoy jumping down their throats



 Lil cute Wendy gave us Eldoras Wendy....lil cute Wendy is cool it my books for that.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 15, 2010)

Plus it's not like she goes around crying or squealing KAWAII DESU NE~~ ^___^


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Plus it's not like she goes around crying or squealing KAWAII DESU NE~~ ^___^



 Exactly.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Plus it's not like she goes around crying or squealing KAWAII DESU NE~~ ^___^



Pretty much that , Wendy just cute even if she doesn't try it , also we already see how she gonna starting to look in 3-5 years , aww.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 15, 2010)

Gildartz punches Natsu and destroys the bottom island 
calling it now


----------



## Proxy (Oct 15, 2010)

Gildartz touches the island and everything explodes.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 15, 2010)

Gildartz touches me and my cock explodes .


----------



## Proxy (Oct 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Gildartz touches me and my cock explodes .


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Gildartz touches me and my cock explodes .





Proxy said:


>




You know those times when you enter a Thread at _just _the wrong time?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah isn't that awesome ?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Yeah isn't that awesome ?



You made me sad


----------



## Blinky (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm a bit sad too . You know that empty feeling you get afterwards ? man...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2010)

Gildartz can never have sexual relations with a woman...and I think we really know he only lost his leg to the dragon. We know what happened to that arm.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2010)

Vasto I have to rep ya, i love your sig


----------



## Cash (Oct 15, 2010)

Gildartz will crash into Natsu's anus.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 15, 2010)

You people and your shenanigans


----------



## Cash (Oct 16, 2010)

That just proves its a None Mest chapter. They are not motivated at all.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 16, 2010)

This chapter HAS Mest, so they are discussing about burning it 
We're discussing about Giladrtz and Mest, and they will show us crying cats


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2010)

OH FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 16, 2010)

sweeet . 

NATSU ARMY ROCK!!


----------



## Slice (Oct 16, 2010)

I was wrong about a Gray / Juvia fight 

I hope she still manages to advance.


And damn Natsu is totally outclassed (as expected).


----------



## Random Member (Oct 16, 2010)

I was...not expecting that. I wonder if it'll really work in Natsu's favor.


----------



## Cash (Oct 16, 2010)

Chapter was freaking awesome


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 16, 2010)

Mirajane.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 16, 2010)

Gildarts is awesome, the way he's playing with Natsu.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 16, 2010)

This chapter was awesome because of Gildartz!


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 16, 2010)

Gildartz wasn't even serious........WOW

poor Juvia and Lisanna

Evergreen ends up looking more and more racier every time we see her.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2010)

UndineWrath said:


> This chapter was awesome because of Gildartz!



 This chapter was awesome because Mirajane was shaking that tail.



SasuOna said:


> Gildartz wasn't even serious........WOW
> 
> poor Juvia and Lisanna
> 
> *Evergreen ends up looking more and more racier every time we see her.*



and we love her for that.


----------



## Rene (Oct 16, 2010)

Gildartz broke fire, because screw physics. 

Mirajane and Gildartz is what made this chapter awesome. 

Though if chibi Natsu wins, I'll be pissed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Rene said:


> Gildartz broke fire, because screw physics.
> 
> Mirajane and Gildartz is what made this chapter awesome.
> 
> Though if chibi Natsu wins, I'll be pissed.



I think he is going to win because there will be a time limit imposed on Gildartz


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah,we all know that he has to win someway;-)
Btw like youre Nami sig.
I'm not really a big fan of one piece,but youre sig is great!
+reps


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 16, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Gildartz touches me and my cock explodes .



Into a thousand tiny pieces according to this ch.


----------



## BVB (Oct 16, 2010)

damn mira, erza and lluvia


----------



## Punpun (Oct 16, 2010)

Erza you cheatin'. 

---

Chibi Natsu. Everywhere. 

Gildartz gonna be overwhelmed. Mark my words. 

---

Apparently there will be a Gajeel/Mest showdown. or they both already passed this one.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 16, 2010)

so it seems like Gildarts cant control his powers, does he just shoot out random spells?  Is he like a battle/warrior version of Index?

Also, great to see mirajane back to being a full time S class mage, safe to say she can become "demon mirajane" whenever she wants


----------



## Laxus (Oct 16, 2010)

Didn't think Juvia would struggle this much against Enza.


----------



## Blade (Oct 16, 2010)

The chapter had:

- Demon Mira
- Gildartz vs Natsu  was awesome, Gildartz is fighting for lulz.
- Another disaster! A whole army of chibi Natsu's.


----------



## Cash (Oct 16, 2010)

Erza's stupid armor. Needs to let Juvia win already


----------



## Blade (Oct 16, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Gildarts is awesome, the way he's playing with Natsu.



Next chapter, a whole army of dragonforce chibi Natsu's vs Gildartz using one hand.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 16, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Didn't think Juvia would struggle this much against Enza.



Yeah, It's not as if Erza is fkin cheatin by using an armor who counter Juvia power.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 16, 2010)

Gildartz single handiedly ruined this manga by creating more than one Natsu.  It is now and forever will be unreadable for me (Edoras Natsu doesn't count since he was actually kind of cool).

Since when has Ezra's armor completely negated anything?  You think her Fire Emperor armor would turn Natsu into her bitch like that?  Hell no, it's just bullshit is what it is.

Actually, the fight I'm most interested in is Elfman and Evergreen vs. Mirajane, but it's never going to happen.

Let me see...that leaves Gray and Loki, Mest and Wendy, and Levi and Gazille.  Frankly, I'd hate to see Levi knocked out in a match against Mest and Wendy.

P.S.  Natsu and Happy have a home.  They just like to bother Lucy, which pisses me off.


----------



## Cash (Oct 16, 2010)

Erza has always had armor like that. One for fire and lightning. 

Hopefully Juvia pushes her to her purgatory armor so she becomes fodder again


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 16, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Yeah, It's not as if Erza is fkin cheatin by using an armor who counter Juvia power.


Erza is using her powers to her advantage? Oh, the horrors.


----------



## Eternal Flame (Oct 16, 2010)

I love all of Erza's plot armors. She was great this chapter. I see it as evening the field. Since Juvia isn't touchable otherwise.

Anyway chapter was great. Way better than the last one. Which was only redeemed when Fried said he lost on purpose.

I wonder where Hiro is going with the Natsu thing Though? Surely he can't win like that, but maybe there is more to the test than just winning. Maybe the will to keep going no matter the odds somehow is graded also.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 16, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Erza is using her powers to her advantage? Oh, the horrors.



Her armor has NEVER proven to be that much of an advantage.


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 16, 2010)

If fuckin Natsu wins I'll be pissed. Good chapter though, had a lot in it.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 16, 2010)

That's, how chapter 206 will look


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 16, 2010)

No way Natsu gonna win against Gildarts unless.......something terrible would happen to Gildarts.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 16, 2010)

I think Gildartz will beat Natsu but will let him pass the gate...or sth like that.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 16, 2010)

Prediction: 
Elfman pwned by Mira
Juvia pwned by Erza
Levy BEATEN by Mest but only cuz Gazille wouldn't let Mest pwn her


----------



## Rene (Oct 16, 2010)

Levy + Gazille vs Mest + Wendy isn't confirmed yet. :<

There's still fodder Gray+Loki.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 16, 2010)

Natsu vs Gray will be the final.
It happened many times in manga.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 16, 2010)

GILDAAAAAAARTZ



Ergo Proxy said:


> Into a thousand tiny pieces according to this ch.



Yeah on second thought don't touch me Gildartz  

Wow he's really struggling to hold back . He's actually scared that he might accidentily kill Natsu . That's pretty awesome . He's worth the hype  (so far) 

I think everyone saw Elfman vs Mirajane coming  He's so fucked . Great to see her demon form again .


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 16, 2010)

It'd be good if Natsu will be eliminated in this fight with Gildartz so that there would be more focus on other characters. 
Not that there is much hope for that


----------



## Pipe (Oct 16, 2010)

mest and wendy probably are going to be the ones who picked the safe path 


and wtf mini-natsus?


----------



## Cash (Oct 16, 2010)

Mini Natsu vs Pantherlily


----------



## TheChill (Oct 16, 2010)

:datMirajane
If Mashima ever gets into a financial problem I'll more than gladly help fund a Mirajane x Lisanna... biography


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

Gildartz effortlessly beating Natsu? Check.
Erza being her kick-ass self like always? Check.
Looking forward to seeing Natsu lose? Make it happen.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 16, 2010)

I was so happy when Gildartz said Natsu lost...And then there was an army of annoying little dragon children...

Though the S-Class Mages were all awesome


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm enjoying the battle pairings.

We have a brother/sister match up in progress, and Erza taking on Juvia's team.
Even Natsu's battle has taken a...ummh...unique turn xD


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Her armor has NEVER proven to be that much of an advantage.



It's that we haven't seen Erza face off against someone like Lluvia, in which her body is all water. On top of that, that's all her attacks consist of.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 16, 2010)

Wonder when Death-kun will show up .


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Wonder when Death-kun will show up .



Hopefully not now.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a feeling when he shows up this arc will take a turn for the worst .


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 16, 2010)

Gildartz once again shows why he's the boss.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 16, 2010)

last panel!! 

Natsu is such an arse! "Kukuku, boy did you screw up"  

edit: what is Elfman's sister's power again? i forget


----------



## Cash (Oct 16, 2010)

It'll go well if death guy shows up at the end. I can see something like, Mest and Wendy wins and death kid then pops up. Natsu's way of handling him in a fight I guess decides if he becomes S class or not. I'd just be happy with this playing out without interruption. But I doubt it


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 16, 2010)

Gildartz got some karate skills and totally broken magic abilities.

and Miria's left leg looks small/thin or is that just perspective?
this chapter was quite good. kinda feel sorry for Lluvia though.


----------



## Cash (Oct 16, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> last panel!!
> 
> Natsu is such an arse! "Kukuku, boy did you screw up"
> 
> edit: what is Elfman's sister's power again? i forget



Demon/animal transformation. All 3 of them.


----------



## KBL (Oct 16, 2010)

I think it's like this.

Mirajane = Demon take over.
Elfman = Beast take over.
Lisanna = Animal take over.


----------



## Cash (Oct 16, 2010)

I thinks its transformation magic as a whole. Remember when Mira transformed into Lucy.


----------



## Blade (Oct 16, 2010)

Next chapter, Igneel appears to help Natsu.


----------



## Cash (Oct 16, 2010)

Baked Gildartz with a side of Happy.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

Gildartz summons the Black Dragon for Igneel.

Giving up an arm and a leg, plus organs, was the contract between them.


----------



## Cash (Oct 16, 2010)

Black dragon mentions how raw Gildartz was terrible. He would liked him baked as well.


----------



## Ryus (Oct 16, 2010)

So any guesses as to who is in the other battle route and how has the quite path?


Grey & Loki
Levy & Gajeel
Mest & Wendy

Either way a big character is out of the running for winning the tournament.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

Gray and Loki are gone.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 16, 2010)

They're gone ?


----------



## Ryus (Oct 16, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Gray and Loki are gone.



Any guesses as to whom will they lose too?


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 16, 2010)

Mest & Wendy will get the quiet path since Mashima want to keep his powers a secret for now. No sense in not showing how they got to the island if we will see it 3 chapters later.


----------



## Rene (Oct 16, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I have a feeling when he shows up this arc will take a turn for the worst .


This arc had a Gildartz fight.

It can only go downhill from here.





Ganta said:


> I thinks its transformation magic as a whole. Remember when Mira transformed into Lucy.


Transformation and take-over magic are two different things iirc.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 16, 2010)

But the fact that it had a Gildartz fight makes it the best arc in Fairy Tail


----------



## Frieza (Oct 16, 2010)

I think that Death kid is Natsu's older an currently far stronger brother.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

Ryus said:


> Any guesses as to whom will they lose too?



Levy/Gazille.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2010)

Damn, Mirajane looked so badass, My lovely Erza toopek

Also Gildartz was so cool, thought It wasn´t supposed Natsu to react right? that´s why he was surprised


----------



## seastone (Oct 16, 2010)

Gildarzs magic is not only very strong but also it seems quite proficient in hand to hand fighting. Right now it looks like that Natsu is outmatched. 

Odd, that Gildarzs has trouble controlling the power of his magic. He really cannot hold back even if he wanted to, perhaps his magic is an automatic ability. It would explain why he unintentionally destroys buildings around him.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 16, 2010)

I enjoyed this chapter very much.

I hope Elfman passes Mirajane.Lol at Juvia getting owned I am sure she will figure something out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2010)

Actually Erza looked sexy with that armor....


----------



## Blade (Oct 16, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Actually Erza looked sexy with that armor....



Erza always looks sexy.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2010)

yeah, but this time it was...., though the most of the time it´s like that


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 16, 2010)

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Natsu.


----------



## Blade (Oct 16, 2010)

Also guys lol, this thread has 1,016,076 views.

Damn.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 16, 2010)

Happy one millionth guys


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 16, 2010)

Guys, just wanted to remain you that Erza might be a shemale 

You do remember the dicussion from a while, don't you?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 16, 2010)

Finally after about 10 pages of Gildartz and Mest's cocks, it is back to good ol' TnA


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2010)

EN: you jealous of her being so awesome and sexy?


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 16, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Natsu beating Gildarts with plotkai? Check.
> Erza being her kick-ass self like always *(she's always )*? Check.
> Looking forward to seeing Natsu become an SS Rank mage so he can use the 100 year mission to have the time to find Igneel. Make it happen Mashima



Fixed!

Erza in her Sea King armor.  I wish it was called King Neptune or Neptune/Sea Empress armor with a trident instead of a traditional sword.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> Fixed!
> 
> Erza's in her Sea King armor.  I wish it was called King Neptune or Neptune/Sea Empress armor with a trident instead of a traditional sword.



 .

P.S. That's one of Erza's best armors.


----------



## Cash (Oct 16, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Finally after about 10 pages of Gildartz and Mest's cocks, it is back to good ol' TnA



Obligatory Mest and Gildartz mention.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 16, 2010)

Obligatory Mest is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mention .


----------



## Cash (Oct 16, 2010)

Damn it Blinky


----------



## Rene (Oct 16, 2010)

Mest?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 16, 2010)

No Mest?

Chapter was shit 

On a side note it looks like either Levy/Gazille or Mest/Wendy got the easy route, I wonder which one?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 16, 2010)

Choco liked it but he's scared to admit it


----------



## Cash (Oct 16, 2010)

Mest probably got the easy route. Keeping the new guy abilities a secret.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 16, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Choco liked it but he's scared to admit it


Baka! Fairy Tail je nai! 

It's not like I liked this chapter or anything, there were Erza and Mirajane shots so it wasn't complete shit


----------



## Blinky (Oct 16, 2010)

You're all loving Gildartz righ now . Admit it


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Obligatory Mest is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mention .



/hadtobedone



Rene said:


> Mest?



He would have been mest up by that attack 

It's good to see that the fight didn't start and end in one chapter. Make it two more, with Gildartz toying with Natsu more and then I'll be content.


----------



## Mister B (Oct 16, 2010)

Gildartz is now my new favorite character. Fuck Mest, Gildartz is 

Erza and Mirajane shots made it good too. Now we know why those two stay in the kitchen while Gildartz is around


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 16, 2010)

Gildartz fucking aroung was pretty good. The dude definitely showed an awesome tech this chapter.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 16, 2010)

this chapter, god please, no more, I'm almost dieing of laughter :rofl

gildartz is THA FUCKIN' BOMB


----------



## Psych (Oct 16, 2010)

Gildartz is badass!!

I like the armor sets and "beast modes" hope elfman has something cool up his sleeve to use.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 16, 2010)

This chapter made Mest Charlotte Cuulhorne's brother,in comparision to Gildartzwho probablyis a father of Kamina, bro of Raikage and pimp of Erza . Chibi Natsus army is an example of  fail coming in numbers (see also Gerard). Now the big question:
Will Gildartz smash them with anti-bug spray or flyswatter?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> Prediction:
> Elfman pwned by Mira
> Juvia pwned by Erza
> Levy BEATEN by Mest but only cuz Gazille wouldn't let Mest pwn her



....and who the hell is mest?



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Natsu vs Gray will be the final.
> It happened many times in manga.



 You forget...Gray is fodder.



Proxy said:


> Gildartz effortlessly beating Natsu? Check.
> Erza being her kick-ass self like always? Check.
> *Looking forward to seeing Natsu lose?* Make it happen.



 Never going to happen....*sigh*



Blinky said:


> Wonder when Death-kun will show up .





Proxy said:


> Hopefully not now.



 Hopefully never.



Rene said:


> This arc had a Gildartz fight.
> 
> It can only go downhill from here.
> 
> ...



 does not mean they can not use more then one kind of magic. Gildartz just showed he used crash magic and dissasembly magic.



Mister B said:


> Gildartz is now my new favorite character. Fuck Mest, Gildartz is
> 
> Erza and Mirajane shots made it good too. *Now we know why those two stay in the kitchen while Gildartz is around*



 bitch what did you say? This is why I can never truly like Gildartz. His damn fans make stupid comments like this


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

Natsu can't win. Being like this, his power is split but with Gildartz only favoring his good hand, it makes you wonder whether or not Natsu's flames can damage it.

Mashima won't let us down. This is the guy who gave us such memorable characters as Racer, Gerard, Brain, and Charle


----------



## Blinky (Oct 16, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Mashima won't let us down. This is the guy who gave us such memorable characters as Racer, Gerard, Brain, and Charle



Come on Proxy have some faith


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Come on Proxy have some faith



As long as Death-kun stays away, all is well.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 16, 2010)

Whatever his name turns out to be I'll probably keep calling him Death-kun .


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't really like the character but the name fits.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 16, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Mashima won't let us down. This is the guy who gave us such memorable characters as Racer, Gerard, Brain, and Charle



Don't forget Siegrain and Mystogan!

Oh wait you already had Gerard


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 16, 2010)

So far this does seem to be one of the best if not the best arc in Fairy Tail. Usually the tournament arcs are anyways.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 16, 2010)

^We've heard this before


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Don't forget Siegrain and Mystogan!
> 
> Oh wait you already had Gerard



DAT Siegrain/Mystogan/Mest/Gerard 



Ergo Proxy said:


> So far this does seem to be one of the best if not the best arc in Fairy Tail. Usually the tournament arcs are anyways.



One of the best. Usually, by now, Mashima would have been going downhill but can't find anything wrong as of yet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't forget Mest


----------



## Gary (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow, this is finally picking up again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2010)

I too will be a fool and say I am excited about this arc...like the last one. But the begining of this arc is way better then the start of the last one...surely it will not be big flop. 


*does not listen to voice of reason*


----------



## Dark Dragon (Oct 16, 2010)

Ohhh Gildartz is owning Natsu  That is a welcome change.

Mirajane is looking badass, and Erza is owning Lisanna and Juvia. This chapter was fantastic.

Natsu is going to pass Gildartz somehow though. Lisanna and Juvia might somehow pull off a win from Erza too. I'm pretty sure Mirajane will defeat Elfman and Evergreen since they do not have the highest confidence in the world right now. 

It is safe to say Gildartz is the strongest member of Fairy Tail. But is he strong enough to take on both Mirajane and Erza on at the same time?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 16, 2010)

Proxy said:


> One of the best. Usually, by now, Mashima would have been going downhill but can't find anything wrong as of yet.


We're only four chapters in 
Even Edolas wasn't bad four chapters in
Even OS wasn't bad four chapters......scratch that


----------



## Blinky (Oct 16, 2010)

OS on the other hand was terrible from the start . 

But we all know there can't possibly be another arc as bad as OS


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 16, 2010)

If Natus wins/passes next chapter, you know shit's about to get down  at least for the Gildartz fans 

I really can't keep track of Mest and Gildartz fans, apart from Blinky and Choco  anyone likes both like me?


----------



## Dark Dragon (Oct 16, 2010)

Blinky said:


> OS on the other hand was terrible from the start .
> 
> But we all know there can't possibly be another arc as bad as OS



Don't jinx it


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> We're only four chapters in
> Even Edolas wasn't bad four chapters in
> Even OS wasn't bad four chapters......scratch that



The arc started off better than most. The only ones that were better was Phantom Lord and Fighting Festival. And those were the good arcs 

Also, to point out who favors who, aside from Erza  it's about Gildartz.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 16, 2010)

Proxy said:


> The arc started off better than most. The only ones that were better was Phantom Lord and *Fighting Festival*. And those were the *good arc*s


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


>



Beginning = Good
Middle = Good
Ending = Bad

It's more good than bad; take what you can get, unless you'd like to compare it to Tower of Paradise or Oracion Seis


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 16, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Beginning = Good
> Middle = Good
> Ending = Bad
> 
> It's more good than bad; take what you can get, unless you'd like to compare it to Tower of Paradise or Oracion Seis


Okay you got me! It wasn't so bad, still can't believe there's still people who hate Tower of Paradise (me being one of them) I guess the Gerard bullshit was more the bad than Erza's plot focus being good


----------



## Blinky (Oct 16, 2010)

I didn't think Tower of Paradise was that bad *shrug*


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Okay you got me! It wasn't so bad, still can't believe there's still people who hate Tower of Paradise (me being one of them) I guess the Gerard bullshit was more the bad than Erza's plot focus being good



Looking back, ToP, while bad wasn't inconsistent like OS. 

The whole Sieglein/Gerard thing, not to mention Erza's past friends were bland characters.

Had Mashima planned out fights and not rushed them, it could have been better. On top of this, since it was Erza's arc, I would have wanted her to be the one to end it.

Killing Gerard would have been good. I hate matches where people only get knocked out, which was the end of every single arc in FT. The only exception being Deliora, since it was already dead.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 16, 2010)

nownow Choco, we all know that TOP was a great arc >]


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> nownow Choco, we all know that TOP was a great arc >]



Your signature, I am not amused


----------



## Cash (Oct 16, 2010)

I am very amused. Good job wolf


----------



## Sito (Oct 16, 2010)

Blinky said:


> OS on the other hand was terrible from the start .
> 
> But we all know there can't possibly be another arc as bad as OS


OS had best set up but it went bad.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 17, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> OS had best set up but it went bad.



now that's a very dangerous thing to say in this thread


----------



## Rene (Oct 17, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> You forget...Gray is fodder.


Since the Deloria arc, Gray's been fodder. That's just because he's hanging back with other fodder lucy and guess who he'll hook up with in the end?

Guy's got a plan. 



> does not mean they can not use more then one kind of magic. Gildartz just showed he used crash magic and dissasembly magic.


I think disassembly magic is just a part of crash magic. 

But yeah, transformation has been shown to be something a lot of mages can learn with ease.



> bitch what did you say? This is why I can never truly like Gildartz. His damn fans make stupid comments like this


Gildartz is a pimp, it's why he didn't recognize Mirajane at first, seen too many hot bitches in his time.



VastoLorDae said:


> I too will be a fool and say I am excited about this arc...like the last one. But the begining of this arc is way better then the start of the last one...surely it will not be big flop.
> 
> 
> *does not listen to voice of reason*


I'm going to preserve judging the arc until it is over.



wolfteam000 said:


> If Natus wins/passes next chapter, you know shit's about to get down  at least for the Gildartz fans


Meh, Natsu is going to get past some way or another. As long as he doesn't knock Gildartz out, or there's a logical explanation for why Gildartz lets Natsu pass, it's fine.



wolfteam000 said:


> now that's a very dangerous thing to say in this thread


Having your own opinion in this thread generally is.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 17, 2010)

Rene said:


> Having your own opinion in this thread generally is.




Where's the fun in life if we don't live dangerously?


----------



## Aldric (Oct 17, 2010)

That mini Natsus stuff reminded me of Dark Schneider's shenanigans in Bastard!!


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 17, 2010)

Gildartz whupping Natsu _whilst using only one arm_. 

I'm also somewhat relieved to see that Gildartz does indeed _have a left arm_as opposed to losing it. He's just not using it. Injured, still?

I think I'd be okay with Gildartz losing to Natsu in the current situation since it's liable to be something not entirely serious. Also, in light of the fact that Gildartz is still bandaged up and having dodgy control over his magic. He was recently shit-kicked by a Dragon.

Elfman and Evergreen VS Mirajane is nice, hehehe, but I don't see them winning if Mira really doesn't hold back on them.

Erza VS Lisanna and Juvia could go either way since, for some reason, I doubt that Lisanna will go out so early in her first proper Arc since her re-introduction.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 17, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Gildartz whupping Natsu _whilst using only one arm_.
> 
> I'm also somewhat relieved to see that Gildartz does indeed _have a left arm_as opposed to losing it. He's just not using it. Injured, still?


He *did* say he's not good at holding back. I guess he figured using 1 arm is the best handicap he can give Natsu.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2010)

Rene said:


> Gildartz is a pimp, it's why he didn't recognize Mirajane at first, seen too many hot bitches in his time.



 he would not even know what to do with that.


----------



## Cash (Oct 17, 2010)

Turn her into Mini Mirajanes to satisfy his loli addiction


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Turn her into Mini Mirajanes to satisfy his loli addiction



Are you saying Gildartz is...a child molester?:ho


----------



## Cash (Oct 17, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Are you saying Gildartz is...a child molester?:ho



Yup. He just a wannabe Mest


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2010)

....I did not hear any no from Gildartz supporters.


----------



## Cash (Oct 17, 2010)

.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 17, 2010)

No . Mest is the child molester


----------



## Rowel (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice, there is no doubt about it now, Natsu really is facing Gildartz. I like how we are bouncing around a bit from fight to fight. Its really putting this tournament aspect into perspective in that all the fights are taking place at the same time.

Gildartz really fights with ease, was starting to make Natsu look like a joke, lol. His powers are really unique though, I'm really curious what else he can do. Natsu's will to fight is coming in handing in that he's staying in the battle but so far technique wise he has yet to do anything effective. Based on what I've seen right now I don't know what to expect from this fight.

That goes for all the fights with the S-Class mages, I don't know how Mashima really wants this to turn out. Does he make the hyped S-class mages lose? Personally I'm just not sure how these are going to turn out because it effects the rankings of mages in FT a bit, depending on the outcomes of these fights.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 17, 2010)

So Mirajane is out of her little funk now that she knows her sis is alive?


And if Gildartz gets beat by a ton of mini Natsus then . . .  lol


----------



## seastone (Oct 17, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Elfman and Evergreen VS Mirajane is nice, hehehe, but I don't see them winning if Mira really doesn't hold back on them.



Didn't Evergreen turn Mirajane into stone during the Luxus arc? Erza was partly immune due to having a fake eye, Mirajane doesn't have that immunity.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2010)

But Mira is using her Satan Soul right now, she could sweep evergreen in a second before having eye contact


----------



## Proxy (Oct 17, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....I did not hear any no from Gildartz supporters.



I wasn't here, bro


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 17, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Didn't Evergreen turn Mirajane into stone during the Luxus arc? Erza was partly immune due to having a fake eye, Mirajane doesn't have that immunity.



Quite a difference between an unsuspecting, normal Mirajane (who's lovely, by the way) and a fully prepared, Satan Soul Mirajane (who makes little kiddies cry).


----------



## KBL (Oct 17, 2010)

Final villian.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Madara wets his bed because of him. 
Sasuke went blind because of his power. 
Barragan rot after he looked at him. 
He isn't part of my plan.
Nnoitra's Santa Teresa is his toothpick.:risu
Hidan became pacifist because of him.
Pain still cries after getting beaten by his banana..
He torn off Raikage's arm. 
Mest turned into stone after seeing him.
Alucard died after he said, that he is at Edward Cullen's level..
This bastard killed Kamina.. 


FEAR THE FINAL VILLAIN OF ALL MANGAS!


----------



## Punpun (Oct 17, 2010)

What has been seen can't be unsee.


----------



## KBL (Oct 17, 2010)

Dat bannana.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

-Madara, what does the Sharingan say about his trolling level?
-It's over 9 Gerardsssss!!!!


----------



## seastone (Oct 17, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> But Mira is using her Satan Soul right now, she could sweep evergreen in a second before having eye contact



That is where meatshield  Elfman comes in handy 



Gaelek_13 said:


> Quite a difference between an unsuspecting, normal Mirajane (who's lovely, by the way) and a fully prepared, Satan Soul Mirajane (who makes little kiddies cry).



Not saying it would be as easy but they do have chance. Elfman just needs to take the brunt of the attacks(something he is good at)for Evergreen to use her ability. Making eye-contact is not exactly impossible.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 17, 2010)

Final villain needs to be that kid who buys an hamburger in magnolia but only eats it when he arrives at home who is a few hours away, can't remember the name.


----------



## Beckman (Oct 17, 2010)

Nah Plue is the final villain^^



Has it been said anywhere that they accualy have to beat their oponents? Makes sense to me if they only need to be able to put upp a fight for ahwile, afterall you can't realy expect a S-class candidate to beat Guildarts...


----------



## Frieza (Oct 17, 2010)

He created all the Gerards.. the evil bastard.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

omiK said:


> He created all the Gerards.. the evil bastard.



OH. MY. GOD.
That was more evil, than flushing Madara's sharingans collection into toilet!


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 17, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> -Madara, what does the Sharingan say about his trolling level?
> -It's over 9 Gerardsssss!!!!



You mean  9 ButterflyAizens


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 17, 2010)

Though one Tite Kubo would suffice.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 17, 2010)

10 OfficerProblems= 1 Sharingan 
10 Sharingans= 1 ButterflyAizen
10 ButterflyAizens =1Kubo
10 Kubos=1 Gerard
10 Gerards= 1 RickRoll
10 RickRolls = 1 EduardKhil
1 Eduard Khil =[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1PBptSDIh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 17, 2010)

I guess I can't argue with the mathematics behind that. Purely sound logic good sir.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2010)

Aizen, I love your sig but hate your avy and username


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> But Mira is using her Satan Soul right now, she could sweep evergreen in a second before having eye contact



 Mira knows Evergreen's ability and her brother's style. How can they possibly beat her....maybe if evergreen can get Mirajane in a mud wrestling match they might have a chance.



Proxy said:


> I wasn't here, bro



....and yet no no from you...



AizenSosuke said:


> -Madara, what does the Sharingan say about his trolling level?
> -It's over 9 Gerardsssss!!!!



 Don't you mean Kubos?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 17, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Final villian.



This guy will rain down a Godly fucking firestorm upon you! You're gonna have to call the United Nations and get a goddamn binding resolution to keep him from destroying you. I'm talking about a scorched earth, asshats! He will massacre you! HE WILL FUCK YOU UP!


----------



## Ryus (Oct 18, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Final villian.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 18, 2010)

Motherfucking terrifying guy .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

And now thanks to you guys I am already tired of him...


----------



## Blinky (Oct 18, 2010)

Vasto you spend too much time around OP-tards . It's pretty clear the hype isn't genuine


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Vasto you spend too much time around OP-tards . It's pretty clear the hype isn't genuine



 You obviously do not understand what I mean....you are a Bravo after all.


----------



## KBL (Oct 18, 2010)

Do the mest with me!


----------



## Cash (Oct 18, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Do the mest with me!



_*does the Mest*_


----------



## KBL (Oct 18, 2010)

Mest is fucking cool, he knew about the easy route. .


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 18, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Mira knows Evergreen's ability and her brother's style. How can they possibly beat her....maybe if evergreen can get Mirajane in a mud wrestling match they might have a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Refer to mathematical proof above you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Refer to mathematical proof above you.



Nobody tells me to learn.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 18, 2010)

Gildartz crashes schools


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Gildartz crashes schools



Finally a good gildartz saying!


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 18, 2010)

Gildartz does not let people finish what they start


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 18, 2010)

The Gildartz Facts
1.) Guns don't kill people. Gildartz kills People.
2.) There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of animals Gildartz allows to live.
3.) Gildartz does not sleep. He waits.
4.) The chief export of Gildartz is Pain.
5.) There is no chin under Gildartz' Beard. There is only another fist.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> The Gildartz Facts
> 1.) Guns don't kill people. Gildartz kills People.
> 2.) There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of animals Gildartz allows to live.
> 3.) Gildartz does not sleep. He waits.
> ...



 come on choco....your better then that.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 18, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> come on choco....your better then that.



And yet he can't beat Mest


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 18, 2010)

Fact number 7. His overwhelming awesomeness forces you to break down at a molecular level and turns you into a 1000 chibi versions of yourself. I am sure I saw a Chuck Norris joke like that somewhere.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> And yet he can't beat Mest



But....I hate mest more then him.



Ergo Proxy said:


> Fact number 7. His overwhelming awesomeness forces you to break down at a molecular level and turns you into a 1000 chibi versions of yourself. I am sure I saw a Chuck Norris joke like that somewhere.



Kubo trolls I can handle...but Chuck Norris jokes I draw the line.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 18, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> But....I hate mest more then him.


Vasto you're starting to act like me 

Now look, there's no new tits in this chapter so bad attempts at humor on two characters who really shouldn't be competing against each other in the first place is gonna have to do


----------



## Cash (Oct 18, 2010)

Mest crashes wendy's class


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 18, 2010)

More like her ass


----------



## Cash (Oct 18, 2010)

Mest send her in to solo gildartz. Make some mini Wendys


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 18, 2010)

well gildartz is pretty kickass. the main characters need to power up big time.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 18, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> The Gildartz Facts
> 1.) Guns don't kill people. Gildartz kills People.
> 2.) There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of animals Gildartz allows to live.
> 3.) Gildartz does not sleep. He waits.
> ...



These are so old they're almost funny again. 

Almost


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 18, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> But....I hate mest more then him.
> 
> 
> 
> Kubo trolls I can handle...but Chuck Norris jokes I draw the line.



lol. Kubo trolls are funny. Norris jokes can be funny but I have usually heard all of them so it gets old.


----------



## Sinevelle (Oct 18, 2010)

Funny chapter. Gildartz is broken and even Erza seems to be more powerful than usual.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 18, 2010)

Just dropped in to say Mest is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .


----------



## Cash (Oct 18, 2010)

BLINKY GTFO


----------



## Rene (Oct 18, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Just dropped in to say Mest is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 18, 2010)

Gildartz=fucked 
Midgets rules

Natsu has Tit Power,After grabbing Lucy's in this weeks episodes. Yo Virgin powers release.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Oct 18, 2010)

Ehh, since there is not much to discuss except for the Mest. vs. Gildartz war, minus well start a new topic of conversation! How would you guys rank the S-Class mages, including Mistgun and Laxus?

1.) Gildartz
2.) Luxus
3.) Mirajane
4.) Mistgun
5.) Erza

I don't think the power gaps are big between them. They can all give each other a challenge.


----------



## Xion (Oct 18, 2010)

Dark Dragon said:


> Ehh, since there is not much to discuss except for the Mest. vs. Gildartz war, minus well start a new topic of conversation! How would you guys rank the S-Class mages, including Mistgun and Laxus?
> 
> 1.) Gildartz
> 2.) Luxus
> ...



Mistgun is ahead of all but Gildartz in my opinion, although possibly behind Luxus...maybe.

Mirajane is retconned S-class.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 18, 2010)

Not really. Everyone knew beforehand she had been nerfed since lisanna's death. They didn't keep showing her in those magazines because of . well mostly that but she definitely had a history.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> *Vasto you're starting to act like me *
> 
> Now look, there's no new tits in this chapter so bad attempts at humor on two characters who really shouldn't be competing against each other in the first place is gonna have to do



almost as if I were a....clone of you?


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 18, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> almost as if I were a....clone of you?



and we are finally back to Gerard, see the vicious cycle?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 18, 2010)

Vasto and Choco are Gerard ? I knew it .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Vasto and Choco are Gerard ? I knew it .



Chaco-Gerad
Vasto-Sieg


----------



## Proxy (Oct 18, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Vasto and Choco are Gerard ? I knew it .



Mistgun is Gerard as well 

On the topic of ranking. 

1. Gildartz
2. Luxus
3. Mistgun
4. Erza/Mirajane

If Gildartz is widely accepted to be stronger than Luxus, what does he have that's better than Fairy Law?

I'd like to see more, but against someone worthwhile like Ivan.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2010)

damn, I still can´t get used to FT on Friday/saturdays


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Mistgun is Gerard as well
> 
> On the topic of ranking.
> 
> ...



 I think that ranking is wrong. Gildartz sure is #1. But after that everyone else is even in my eyes. You can not say Erza, Mystgun, or Mirajane are weaker then Luxus. Especially Erzand Mist. Mirajane is a mystery though. But since she has been a S class for so long I would think she would be up there too.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 18, 2010)

Mirajane > Erza I think .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Mirajane > Erza I think .



The mirajane tard in me does not disagree with this.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 18, 2010)

Buuut I do think that Luxus is stronger than Mirajane .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

Your going by absolutely no proof. You must have forgotten how she fucked fried up. Go Read 117-118 again.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 18, 2010)

Fried is not Luxus .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Fried is not Luxus .



 Exactly, but he sure looks like someone close to S class. And you and Proxy say she is the weakest of the fairy tail s class mages with absolutely no proof


----------



## KBL (Oct 18, 2010)

1) Gildartz
2) Laxus
3) Mystogan
4) Mirajane
5) Erza.


Laxus was pretty impresive in his fight against Natsu and Gajeel.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 18, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Exactly, but he sure looks like someone close to S class. And you and Proxy say she is the weakest of the fairy tail s class mages with absolutely no proof



...no I said Mirajane is above Erza .



KisameBijuuLevel said:


> 1) Gildartz
> 2) Laxus
> 3) Mystogan
> 4) Mirajane
> ...



Basically this .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

And I say they are all even under Gildartz.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 18, 2010)

And I say differently . THIS MEANS WAR .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2010)

Blinky said:


> And I say differently . THIS MEANS WAR .



 I just can't work with you right now!


----------



## KBL (Oct 18, 2010)

Now that i think about it.

Lisanna is fucking weak...just think about the fact that she can transform in animals... what the hell she can do?

Elfman can transform in a fucking huge beast...

Mirajane Satan soul is pretty haxx...

Lisanna... .


----------



## Blinky (Oct 18, 2010)

LISANNA CAN BE A PRETTY BIRDY


----------



## KBL (Oct 18, 2010)

Blinky said:


> LISANNA CAN BE A PRETTY BIRDY


----------



## Proxy (Oct 19, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I think that ranking is wrong. Gildartz sure is #1. But after that everyone else is even in my eyes. You can not say Erza, Mystgun, or Mirajane are weaker then Luxus. Especially Erzand Mist. Mirajane is a mystery though. But since she has been a S class for so long I would think she would be up there too.



Truth be told, based on what we've seen, I'd put Erza higher, but by powerscaling and Luxus' assertion regarding Erza, she's not at their level.

Mira is a toss-up, because, as you've said, she's been at that level for awhile but without showing more I can't really rank her. Going off of her being Erza's rival, I placed her there. Oh, and Natsu had trouble with Erza, not to mention being thoroughly thrashed by Luxus.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Truth be told, based on what we've seen, I'd put Erza higher, but by powerscaling and* Luxus' assertion regarding Erza*, she's not at their level.
> 
> Mira is a toss-up, because, as you've said, she's been at that level for awhile but without showing more I can't really rank her. Going off of her being Erza's rival, I placed her there. Oh, and Natsu had trouble with Erza, not to mention being thoroughly thrashed by Luxus.



 The guy is arrogant. You can not take what he said real seriously.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 19, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> The guy is arrogant. You can not take what he said real seriously.



Well, he did accept Mistgun's assertion that Gildartz is stronger than them both. 

Also, based on the rumors regarding FTs strongest, the two considered were him and Mistgun.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Well, he did accept Mistgun's assertion that Gildartz is stronger than them both.
> 
> Also, based on the rumors regarding FTs strongest, the two considered were him and Mistgun.



 Not by everyone. And of course like I already agreed that Gildartz is stronger then them both. Erza's opponents have been way more impressive then just Natsu and Gazille. She took on Phantom and managed to slow him down after taking that big ass attack before hand. Mirajane also manipulated a whole river or large body of water in her demon form.  These are on par with what Luxus has done.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 19, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> *Not by everyone.* And of course like I already agreed that Gildartz is stronger then them both. Erza's opponents have been way more impressive then just Natsu and Gazille. She took on Phantom and managed to slow him down after taking that big ass attack before hand. Mirajane also manipulated a whole river or large body of water in her demon form.  These are on par with what Luxus has done.



Only by those who matter 

Still, I'm just going off what was shown. Even Gazille, being the strongest of Phantom Lord, second to Jose, admitted that had Luxus been there it would have been a mess. 

Had Erza been at full strength, she would been able to match Jose, but Luxus would have destroyed him in a manner similar to Makarov. Erza needed her armor's support to take that attack, whereas Luxus casually shrugged off Natsu and Gazille's combined Dragon's Roar.

As much as Erza is one of my three favorite characters, the S-class still has differences in strength amongst them. Now, whoever becomes a S-class at the end of this arc, if at all, is going to be at the bottom regardless.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> *Only by those who matter*
> 
> Still, I'm just going off what was shown. Even Gazille, being the strongest of Phantom Lord, second to Jose, admitted that had Luxus been there it would have been a mess.
> 
> ...



 Don't say that about fodder 68 or fodder 55.

 I also highly doubt that Luxus or Erza would have defeated Jose. Luxus let alone smashing him. I do not think his Fairy Law is as powerful as Makarov's. And Erza surviving that canon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Natsu/Gazille dragon roar.

 I also agree that whoever becomes s-mage is bottom of the rung.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 19, 2010)

Jose did mention that had Erza not of been injured, she would have been a possible match for him. That being said, Luxus is a beast. 

The only thing that beat him was himself. He used Hall of Thunder, Raging Bolt, hand to hand, DS techniques, and Fairy Law before plot Natsu ended the match.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Jose did mention that had Erza not of been injured, she would have been a possible match for him. That being said, Luxus is a beast.
> 
> The only thing that beat him was himself. He used Hall of Thunder, Raging Bolt, hand to hand, DS techniques, and Fairy Law before plot Natsu ended the match.



 But...he is a top 10 mag- oh yeah that title does not really mean anything.

 He in reality did beat Platsu and was about to murder him before Gazille showed up. If Gazille did not conveniently show up/help all those times Platsu would have died. He never really shot himself in the foot against Platsu.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 19, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> But...he is a top 10 mag- oh yeah that title does not really mean anything.
> 
> He in reality did beat Platsu and was about to murder him before Gazille showed up. If Gazille did not conveniently show up/help all those times Platsu would have died. He never really shot himself in the foot against Platsu.



Exacta!

Now you're on the trolley 

I find it funny that when Urtear was destroying the council's base at the end of ToP, these supposedly world-class council member mages were doing nothing but running around.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice set Proxy :daterza


----------



## Trent (Oct 19, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> 1) Gildartz
> 2) Laxus
> 3) Mystogan
> 4) Mirajane
> ...



I'd put MistGun in 5th (especially if you're physically fast/strong enough to separate him from his magic tools like the SS girls are) and you can switch Ezra and Mirajane, especially if the former is wearing her "Anti-Demonic Boobs Powa" armor.


----------



## Rene (Oct 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> If Gildartz is widely accepted to be stronger than Luxus, what does he have that's better than Fairy Law?


Balls.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 19, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Nice set Proxy :daterza



It's all about Erza 



Rene said:


> Balls.



DAT GILDARTZ


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 19, 2010)

I think it's pretty safe to claim Gildartz is the Guild's Strongest Man.

Luxus claimed that the discussion centred around himself and Mystgun, yet when Mystgun suggested his opinion that Gildartz was strongest, _Luxus didn't refute it_, he simply said it didn't matter because Gildartz wasn't coming back.


----------



## KBL (Oct 19, 2010)

LOL Gildartz probably knows Fairy law as well.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 19, 2010)

Gildartz


----------



## Cash (Oct 19, 2010)

Funny thing is when they use it. Its actually Mest deciding on what to do with the victims. HE IS THE LAW.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Punpun (Oct 19, 2010)

^Don't Mest with Proxy you will regret it.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 19, 2010)

why would I fertilize with him  ?


----------



## Proud Fist (Oct 19, 2010)

If Gildartz really is the strongest that Fairy Tail has to offer then I don't see how Natsu's going to beat him apart from PIS/CIS.

Mirajane's pretty badass too considering what she did to Fried. I have my doubts about Evergreen and Elfman being able to take her.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 19, 2010)

tsi Bon Clay


----------



## Jay. (Oct 20, 2010)

so hold on I just caught up. when is chap 206 coming out?


----------



## Cash (Oct 20, 2010)

Friday. Saturday at the latest


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

I am VastoLorDae


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 20, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am VastoLorDae



aww and here I thought you were Nami


----------



## Cash (Oct 20, 2010)

YOHOHOHHOHOHOHO


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> aww and here I thought you were Nami



 I wish?



Ganta said:


> YOHOHOHHOHOHOHO



 Sorry that avi is on vacation. who is that in your set?


----------



## Cash (Oct 20, 2010)

Its squid girl. isnt she cute  


Type of ass Gildartz and Mest want


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Its squid girl. isnt she cute
> 
> 
> Type of ass Gildartz and Mest want



 Never heard of her....and do not say such disturbing things.


----------



## Cash (Oct 20, 2010)

nothing disturbing about it. Just truth


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

Ganta it is...because now we will have to wade through a bunch of crappy Gildartz/Mest pics...


----------



## Cash (Oct 20, 2010)

You getting annoyed of the hype? Its just jokes man lol. I'll make you a deal then. If Mest isnt shown; I will stop joking. I'll just discuss Gildarts badassness


----------



## Rene (Oct 20, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ganta it is...because now we will have to wade through a bunch of crappy Gildartz/Mest pics...


----------



## Cash (Oct 20, 2010)

mestcomeatmebro.jpeg


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

I want to throw ganta out of a window.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ganta, stop getting their hopes up, it's almost cruel >]


----------



## Rene (Oct 20, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I want to throw ganta out of a window.


----------



## Cash (Oct 20, 2010)

I wanna erase Mirajane from Mashima's memory


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I want to throw ganta out of a window.


Welcome to the Internet. Where the more you openly complain about something, the more it happens. Have a nice stay.


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey keep it cool ppl


----------



## Rene (Oct 20, 2010)

wayoftheninja3 said:


> keep it cool


----------



## Proxy (Oct 20, 2010)

wayoftheninja3 said:


> Hey keep it cool ppl




.                                                     .


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 20, 2010)

I post the Mest "Come on bro. Come at me" that I created right about now, but....

The joke is becoming less of a joke every day....


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 20, 2010)

aqu armor, just so happens to not cover anything a raging turret of bone crushing water could rupture....


----------



## Proxy (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Rene (Oct 20, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> aqu armor, just so happens to not cover anything a raging turret of bone crushing water could rupture....


The more revealing your armor in RPGs, anime or manga is, the better it'll protect you. 

Notice how both of Erza's 'strongest armors' weren't very revealing and thus destroyed in practically one shot? 

It's a golden rule, for fanservice.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 20, 2010)

When it comes to manga/anime, let's throw logic away and believe in magic


----------



## Eternal Flame (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is a pic of the new volume cover. If anyone is interested. Its pretty small though. 



Anyway I Think its way better than the last. Since it is actually relevant to whats inside. Hopefully there is a color pic of Erza on the back in the armor she used against E-Erza.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2010)

It looks really cool


----------



## Blinky (Oct 20, 2010)

The volume cover looks awesome for such a meh arc


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I wanna erase Mirajane from Mashima's memory







Pesky Bug said:


> Welcome to the Internet. Where the more you openly complain about something, the more it happens. Have a nice stay.





wayoftheninja3 said:


> Hey keep it cool ppl



 man some of you new people to this thread are incredibly dense.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

DAMN!


 GANTA!


----------



## Blinky (Oct 20, 2010)

:gildartzryoma


----------



## Cash (Oct 20, 2010)

.


----------



## KBL (Oct 20, 2010)

I will use that cover for a set.

I called it first


----------



## Blinky (Oct 20, 2010)

It doesn't have Gildartz on it so go ahead .


----------



## Cash (Oct 20, 2010)

Mest is in the back. He was always there.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Mest is in the back. He was always there.



Like in _Scrubs _where they introduce Kim who's - allegedly - always been there right from the start of the show. Nobody noticed her because guys don't see a girl wearing a wedding ring...by that logic...is Mest married?!


----------



## Cash (Oct 20, 2010)

Married to Mirajane. You mad Vasto? Come at him bro.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 20, 2010)

Wth, Mest appeared in 2 chapters and Gods no what the FT shaggers eaten


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Married to Mirajane. You mad Vasto? Come at him bro.



Isn't Mirajane a little to...old for his taste?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 20, 2010)

He would have loved loli Mirajane . 12 year old sluts ftw


----------



## Cash (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats what he has Gildartz for. This is for world domination. If they can take over Fairy Tail, no woman can be too old. chibi versions everywhere.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

Blinky said:


> He would have loved loli Mirajane . 12 year old sluts ftw



 Mirajane was no slut. How dare you blinky.



Ganta said:


> Thats what he has Gildartz for. This is for world domination. If they can take over Fairy Tail, no woman can be too old. chibi versions everywhere.



 Those two wish they could handle that Mirajane. chibi or sexy.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 20, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> man some of you new people to this thread are incredibly dense.





Ganta said:


> Married to Mirajane. You mad Vasto? Come at him bro.



Come at them, bro


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Come at them, bro


----------



## Cash (Oct 20, 2010)

Vasto


----------



## Blinky (Oct 20, 2010)

Mest should have been a female . Would have made things more interesting .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Mest should have been a female . Would have made things more interesting .



 Yes it would have. Because as it stands....Mistgun is gay.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow...this thread is really boring during the week, I guess this is what happens when the chapter is released on Fridays


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

We have run out of asses and tits.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 20, 2010)

It's better than any other thread on KL Floor 2 . But that's not saying much


----------



## KBL (Oct 20, 2010)

Fairy tail thread >>>> KL 2


----------



## Cash (Oct 20, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Wow...this thread is really boring during the week, I guess this is what happens when the chapter is released on Fridays



Its because MS puts out before spoilers now.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 20, 2010)

I expect Mest in the next chapter so needless to say it will be shit


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 20, 2010)

I think Mest took the quite route 

Gray vs Gazille


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2010)

basye said:


> I think Mest took the quite route
> 
> Gray vs Gazille



....huh? Your set distracted me.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 21, 2010)

Yours is rather distracting as well.


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I expect Mest in the next chapter so needless to say it will be shit




It'll be the best chapter ever. More Mest pics to use to battle the Gildartz pics 


But I promised Vasto I wouldnt do that if he is in it


----------



## Rene (Oct 21, 2010)

You act as if Vasto's opinion actually holds weight.


----------



## Darc (Oct 21, 2010)

This thread was amazing to read, I read the last 8 pages, kept me awake at work. The rankings thing was awesome.

I can't tell where this ark is heading but I am loving it.


----------



## Rene (Oct 21, 2010)

@Blinky: Bring back the Johnny Bravo set. 

More Gildartz tommorow, normally speaking.


----------



## Psych (Oct 21, 2010)

Eternal Flame said:


> Here is a pic of the new volume cover. If anyone is interested. Its pretty small though.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I Think its way better than the last. Since it is actually relevant to whats inside. Hopefully there is a color pic of Erza on the back in the armor she used against E-Erza.



Volume cover looks awesome!


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2010)

You cant be serious


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2010)

No it's Squid Girl time-degeso


----------



## Rene (Oct 21, 2010)

Blinky said:


> No it's Squid Girl time-degeso


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 21, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I wanna erase Mirajane from Mashima's memory



mira hater!?! 
Mirajane is FIERCE!. STAY MAD 
​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2010)

Ganta said:


> It'll be the best chapter ever. More Mest pics to use to battle the Gildartz pics
> 
> 
> But I promised Vasto I wouldnt do that if he is in it



 Thank you Ganta  



Rene said:


> You act as if Vasto's opinion actually holds weight.




 I think someone should take there own advice.....or I will make you troll jutsu


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 21, 2010)

Mira will slay this chap....buffy who?



......It'd be awesome it mirajane had other takeover forms other than satan soul...kinda like lisanna can takeover animals.

Like other demonic/dark forms of fierceness!







Wonder if she does?....​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2010)

so do I divine halo...so do I. Cloud of Darkness


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2010)

She annoys me in Dissidia


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 21, 2010)

Can't wait for Mest's glorious return tomorrow


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2010)

Mest is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2010)

Ganta said:


> She annoys me in Dissidia



using her or fighting against her?


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2010)

Out of all the Blinkys, Cock sucking Gildartz Blinky is the one I hate. Asshole


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> using her or fighting against her?



Fighting her. Tentacles are really annoying but its nothing my Tidus cant handle


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2010)

brb getting more Gildartz reaction pics .


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 21, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Mest is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .



​


----------



## Cash (Oct 21, 2010)

We need Mest/Gildartz gifs.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2010)

Hopefully the anime goes by OS .


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 21, 2010)

we need a very queeny flamboyant teen boy at the guild to compete for gray with juvia...wait you didnt think he was straight did you? ​


----------



## Proxy (Oct 21, 2010)

If there's Mest tomorrow, I will rage


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 21, 2010)

OMG! tha hawtest dilf EVAH!

pek​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah so I just went ahead and negged blinky for that.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 21, 2010)

I gotta say Blinky, that is a nice set there


----------



## Blinky (Oct 21, 2010)

Get that shit out of your sig .


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 21, 2010)

Sexy Women > Fried


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 22, 2010)

currently reading all of Fairy Tail, at 120 now, and this may become one of my top two mangas.... loving it!


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 22, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Get that shit out of your sig .



Truth > shit, too bad blinky


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2010)

sexy women>VastoLorDae


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 22, 2010)

We're having a state the obvious session here


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 22, 2010)

Captain Fry said:


> currently reading all of Fairy Tail, at 120 now, and this may become one of my top two mangas.... loving it!


Wow that's.....really sad


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 22, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Wow that's.....really sad



shhhhhh don't spoil it! >[


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 22, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Wow that's.....really sad



 Oh my...this guy....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Wow that's.....really sad



when he hits the OS arc he will come to our way of thinking choco. patience


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

Fairy Tail is good shit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2010)

Mirajane is good period.


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

Juvia>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ryus (Oct 22, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> when he hits the OS arc he will come to our way of thinking choco. patience



Yeah, just 10 chapters away... the Oraci?n Seis arc and Edolas arc truly where far below par. At least the latests arc seems to being on the right track again, lets hope it holds.


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 22, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> when he hits the OS arc he will come to our way of thinking choco. patience



 better or worse as it goes??


----------



## Trent (Oct 22, 2010)

Captain Fry said:


> better or worse as it goes??



It varies. 

One problem is that a couple of arcs, like the Oracion Seis one, start with a massive potential then lose momentum and don't live up to this potential.

I still find them enjoyable enough to keep reading despite that though. 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Wow that's.....really sad



There is such thing as a "guilty pleasure".


----------



## Rene (Oct 22, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I think someone should take there own advice.....or I will make you troll jutsu


Hey, it's just that your mind is occasionally divided on which side to like.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 22, 2010)

Captain Fry said:


> better or worse as it goes??



If you don't read this thread, then you won't really notice the OS arc to be as crappy as everyone says, then you'll have to wait till the Edolas arc for FT to crash before it comes up in this Mest pwns arc. :33


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 22, 2010)

<333 lets start the sausage love fest boys 

​


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

What kind of shit is this


----------



## Trent (Oct 22, 2010)

DivineHalo said:


> <333 lets start the sausage love fest boys
> 
> ​



  

_The power of TITS compels you!! _



  _*The power of TITS compels you!!!*_


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

Gildartz do you see what people are saying about you ?


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 22, 2010)

whats wrong boys ...struck a nerve...or a boner? ​


----------



## Rene (Oct 22, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Gildartz do you see what people are saying about you ?


And he looks on in shame.


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks like he checking out a guy to me.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 22, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Looks like he checking out a guy to me.



Don't confuse him with Mest 

Gildartz already crashed Mira and Erza since his return


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

Yea, Crashed in on Mest banging them just to ask Mest why isnt he worthy enough


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

But Gildartz already knows Mest is't worthy .


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 22, 2010)

Don't torment my flamboyant dilf like that!

​


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

Of course. No straight man is worthy of Gildarts and his ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) crash.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

DivineHalo said:


> Don't torment my flamboyant dilf like that!
> 
> ​







Ganta said:


> Of course. No straight man is worthy of Gildarts and his ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) crash.



I can't wait to see Gazille stomp Mest


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

lol He is fodder compared to Mest. Blood lusted Gajeele and Cock lusted Gildarts lose to a hungry and sleepy Mest.


----------



## KBL (Oct 22, 2010)

Captain Fry said:


> currently reading all of Fairy Tail, at 120 now, and this may become one of my top two mangas.... loving it!



You're in one of best arcs... (Fighting festival), keep reading. .


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> You're in one of best arcs... (Fighting festival), keep reading. .



[YOUTUBE]nRl9rKCvMHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

Ha if you go to google Gajeel the first thing that comes up is "Gajeel and Levy" . 

Pairings in my Fairy Tail ?


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

I dont think anyone wants romance in FT. I wouldnt mind as long as its a light comedy type of thing. 

Juviax(insert any female FT member)


----------



## KBL (Oct 22, 2010)

Ganta said:


> [YOUTUBE]nRl9rKCvMHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rene (Oct 22, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Yea, Crashed in on Mest banging them just to ask Mest why isnt he worthy enough



Crashed as in, he obliterated Mest. Casually. With one arm.


----------



## Darc (Oct 22, 2010)

OS was awesome, I don't understand the complaints.

The other world one was weird but decent for being the worse one.


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

Rene said:


> Crashed as in, he obliterated Mest. Casually. With one arm.



lies. Mest wouldnt let Gildarts fist him no matter how much that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) begged.


----------



## Rene (Oct 22, 2010)

Ganta said:


> lies. Mest wouldnt let Gildarts fist him no matter how much that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) begged.


Damn you.


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

COME AT ME BRO


----------



## Rene (Oct 22, 2010)

Ganta said:


> COME AT ME BRO


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

I want mein chapter


----------



## Proud Fist (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone know what's delaying the chapter release?


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

Until I get some Mest action pics


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

Proud Fist said:


> Anyone know what's delaying the chapter release?



They have been coming out faster technically.


----------



## KBL (Oct 22, 2010)

Mest powers.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Until I get some Mest action pics



Not gonna happen lol


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 22, 2010)

Wheres my chapter?


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Not gonna happen lol



Dont crush my hopes


----------



## Rene (Oct 22, 2010)

I just noticed in that elbow pic.

Gildartz looks like a suave mofo.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

Thats cos he doesn't give a darn .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2010)

Ew you want Mest action? Sicko....you know what kind of action he gets into. I do not want that to happen to little cute Wendy.



DivineHalo said:


> Don't torment my flamboyant dilf like that!
> 
> ​



  Gildartz ain't crashing that. Erza maybe...only because she might be freaky like that. But I doubt that too. I thin that black dragon raped him to badly for him to be doing any crashing.


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 22, 2010)

Where the hell is my chapter?


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 22, 2010)

There's a lot of trash talking around here, upsetting both Mest and Gildartz fans  and sorry this is the Mest pwns arc, so Gazille won't stand a chance


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

GET THAT OUT OF YOUR SIG


----------



## KBL (Oct 22, 2010)

You don't say things like that in my presence. 

Gajeel >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mest.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

Levy > Mest 

That fucker who paints on himself > Mest


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 22, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Levy > Mest
> 
> That fucker who paints on himself > Mest



Readus > Mest

How sad am I that I know the name of Fodder Character #7?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

Is Readus the paint guy ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2010)

yes he is


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey remember the guy who got turned into a yeti ? Macao was it ? What is his power ?


----------



## KBL (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah that fucker is a dark horse . Keep an eye on him .


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

.


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> You don't say things like that in my presence.
> 
> Gajeel >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mest.


Mest solos 


Blinky said:


> Levy > Mest
> 
> That fucker who paints on himself > Mest



Mest can have his way with that cunt.

Happy>>>Gildarts


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Hey remember the guy who got turned into a yeti ? Macao was it ? What is his power ?



wasn?t it to use a purple flame?


----------



## KBL (Oct 22, 2010)

*Macao *the man that Kana loves.





> She seems to harbor some romantic feelings for Macao Conbolt, her drinking buddy, as when he suggested she cut down a bit she did so. But when she discovered he had a new girlfriend she redoubled her drinking



.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

And yet he won't bang Kana . What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .


----------



## KBL (Oct 22, 2010)

He already did 

And he has a son. 

He's a playa.


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

he banged Cana? Macao confirmed god tier?


Macao=Mest>Girdarts?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

Macao=Mest is correct . Mest would indeed get his ass kicked by a fodder yeti .


----------



## Cash (Oct 22, 2010)

Macao had Cana. he already won bruh.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 22, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Macao=Mest is correct . Mest would indeed get his ass kicked by a fodder yeti .



 .


----------



## KBL (Oct 22, 2010)

Macao purple flame >>>> You


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 23, 2010)

Geez Blinky, if everyone is > Mest, then it's so damn sad that Mest is still > Gildartz


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

But see here's the thing . Gildartz >>>>>>>> Mest .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> But see here's the thing .*Mirajane>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*Gildartz >>>>>>>> Mest .



Fixed for ya.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> But see here's the thing . Gildartz >>>>>>>> Mest .



 where is choco and ganta when you need them?!


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Macao=Mest is correct . Mest would indeed get his ass kicked by a fodder yeti .



In Macao's defense, there were 20 of them and the last one only got him because he attacked him from behind.

So Gildartz >>> Gazille > Macao > Happy > Mest.



Also, screw the Duke. I'm bringing tits back to this topic.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> But see here's the thing . Gildartz >>>>>>>> Mest .





VastoLorDae said:


> Fixed for ya.



I think it's more like: Erza >>>>> Gildartz > Mirajane >>>>>> Feces = Mest


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

You guys have a lot of spelling errors in your posts.  Need to learn how to use the greater than symbol as well.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Rene said:


> In Macao's defense, there were 20 of them and the last one only got him because he attacked him from behind.
> 
> So Gildartz >>> Gazille > Macao > Happy > Mest.
> 
> ...



 about time you started making sense again. Your set is going the right way.



Proxy said:


> I think it's more like: Erza >>>>> Gildartz > Mirajane >>>>>> Feces = Mest



 Yeah your math is all wrong.

Mirajane>=Erza>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gildartz>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mest


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> about time you started making sense again. Your set is going the right way.


Rider is hotter than just about any Fairy Tail girl. 



> Mirajane>=Erza>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gildartz>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mest


Now this is logic that I can get behind.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 23, 2010)

This chapter better come out soon


----------



## Proxy (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> You guys have a lot of spelling errors in your posts.  Need to learn how to use the greater than symbol as well.



Come at me, bro 



VastoLorDae said:


> about time you started making sense again. Your set is going the right way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mirajane 

Erza


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 23, 2010)

Scantlations:

New chap out guys.
Next week we're getting 3 chapters at once (I wonder, if it means we won't have FT next 2 weeks)


----------



## Farih (Oct 23, 2010)

That was an amazing chapter 

And next chapter is called Mest


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 23, 2010)

Scantlations:

OH. FUCK.

TACTICAL NUKE, INCOMIIIIING!! IT'S OVER!!

Title of the new chapter makes me want to kill Mashima. 
2-3 panels of this Charlotte Cuulhorne's brother (read it as MEST ) made me puke. And whole chapter of him? SHATTER, KYOKA SUIGETSU! 
Wait.. Death Emo Kid needs to show up.. Guess, who will be his victim? :ho

Whole chapter of Gildartz =


----------



## KBL (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh god... Gildartz .


----------



## White Rook (Oct 23, 2010)

This chapter exceeded my expectations. In a good way.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 23, 2010)

boom baby! boring chapter, but next time we get 3 chapters! And guess what the name is >] MEST


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 23, 2010)

O gawd that was epic!!!!!


----------



## Jugger (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice chapter. Wtf 3 chapters next week


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 23, 2010)

Natsu didn't stand a chance


----------



## KBL (Oct 23, 2010)

Gildartz is just epic...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 23, 2010)

There's a new chapter out?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 23, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> There's a new chapter out?



Scantlations:


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

FUCKING GILDARTS IS EPIC


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

I need to put on some new pants 


Gildarts being all god like and fan service.

chapter is an easy 10. 

Cant wait for next week 


and of course next week is special. Start of the show is getting in there. Mest


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 23, 2010)

Holy fuck, Natsu got absolutely stomped.


----------



## KBL (Oct 23, 2010)

Remember when in bleach Yamamoto owned Nanao with just a look?.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 23, 2010)

What? 

Why are they releasing three chapters in the same weak?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 23, 2010)

Well that sucked...the best part of the chapter was the return of Mashima's musing which he hasn't done alot of since Fighting Festival. So we were pretty much dead on with the prediction that Gildartz would had let Natsu passed without exactly beating him. Well the next chapter is titled "Mest" so that should be a hoot


----------



## Trent (Oct 23, 2010)

Farih said:


> That was an amazing chapter
> 
> And next chapter is called Mest



I had the exact same thoughts and reaction to this chapter! 

It was indeed a fantastic chapter. Gildartz was uber , the mini-Natsus were quite fun, there was a gratuitous page of Lucy and Cana topless (). 

And 3 chapter next week?? The next one called "Mest"?? 

Mashima is on fire lately!!


----------



## KBL (Oct 23, 2010)

I think *blinky* died of a heart attack.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 23, 2010)

lol. Natsu's face at the end looks like he pissed himself as well 




And am I dreaming? Will there really be three chaps next week!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Natsu crying and realizing defeat. Thats how epic Gildarts is. Damn. 

Only right Mest gets all this special shit


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 23, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> What?
> 
> Why are they releasing three chapters in the same week?


Mashima has a large number of assistants. He was working on two monthlies before and during Fairy Tail. This is really nothing since he does this every year with his double issues


----------



## seastone (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow 3 chapters? However I get the feeling one or two of them is going to a "special" chapter. I just have my doubts that three whole chapters of this arc are going to be released in a week.

Also about the chapters, Gildarzs is monstrously strong. However now it is explained what the whole text is about ,apparently fighting them is suppose to estimate their fighting power as acceptble. 

So since Gildarz said Natsu can pass, does this mean base Natsu's fighting abilities are possibly S-rank? 

Also hate to nit-pick but why does Gildarzs have two arms when he was powering up? He lost his arm when he met the Black dragon, you can argue it is prosthetic but it looks identical to his other arm.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Natsu crying and realizing defeat. Thats how epic Gildarts is. Damn.  Best chapter in a long time. 

Only right Mest gets all this special shit


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 23, 2010)

Lucy and Cana....my body was not ready.


----------



## Slice (Oct 23, 2010)

I expected Natsu to at least deal some damage.

But this is even better than expected 


Next chapter about Mest... i would have preferred to see Juvia and / or Mirajane in action.

Also Cana / Lucy fanservice


----------



## Pipe (Oct 23, 2010)

Gildartz was fucking awesome but didn't he lost an arm and a leg?

and cool 3 chapters next week, maybe mest will die


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Wow 3 chapters? However I get the feeling one or two of them is going to a "special" chapter. I just have my doubts that three whole chapters of this arc are going to be released in a week.
> 
> Also about the chapters, Gildarzs is monstrously strong. However now it is explained what the whole text is about ,apparently fighting them is suppose to estimate their fighting power as acceptble.
> 
> ...





> So since Gildarz said Natsu can pass, does this mean base Natsu's fighting abilities are possibly S-rank?



did you read the chapter


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 23, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Mashima has a large number of assistants. He was working on two monthlies before and during Fairy Tail. This is really nothing since he does this every year with his double issues


I knew about the other series, but didn't know he had many assistants. Do you know how many exactly?


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 23, 2010)

it was cool to see Shanks..i mean Gildartz use his Haki...i mean magical power to completely shut down natsu.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Gildartz was fucking awesome but didn't he lost an arm and a leg?
> 
> and cool 3 chapters next week, maybe mest will die



Pipe 

1st chapter Mest background
2nd chapter the plot thickens. 
3rd chapter, Mest rapes someone.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 23, 2010)

and you hoes thought gildz wouldn't rape the little boys too 

...how i wish i was natsu right now 

and first chap: mest's fight
second chap: erza's fight
third chap: Mirajanes sick ragestomp fight <3​


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 23, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Also hate to nit-pick but why does Gildarzs have two arms when he was powering up? He lost his arm when he met the Black dragon, you can argue it is prosthetic but it looks identical to his other arm.


Just shut up and fap


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> it was cool to see Shanks..i mean Gildartz use his Haki...i mean magical power to completely shut down natsu.


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 23, 2010)

*commencing fap*


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

This is one giant group fap

all you lurkers. commence the fap


----------



## seastone (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> did you read the chapter



Yes, he said as "test supervisor " he can allow Natsu to pass after he said "I deeply understand your power". 

Erza is supervising a similar test and stated that Juvia needs to show more power if she wants to become S-rank mage. 

If I misunderstood something, this whole exam is about if your power could qualify as S-rank mage


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> This is one giant group fap
> 
> all you lurkers. commence the fap



Massive fap incoming.

Lucy and Cana


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 23, 2010)

Currently Active Users Fapping In This Thread: 43 (22 members and 21 guests)


----------



## Rolling~Star (Oct 23, 2010)

dat gildartz


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 23, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> I knew about the other series, but didn't know he had many assistants. Do you know how many exactly?


He has his own studio, so roughly a sizeble amount considering he's doing another monthly series in Shounen Rival. Most popular mangaka like Masashi Kishimoto (Naruto) has 5 assistants and Eiichiro Oda (One Piece) who has around 3-4 assistants. Oh Great! (Tenjho Tenge, Air Gear) is another who has his own studio


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> This is one giant group fap
> 
> all you lurkers. commence the fap





Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Massive fap incoming.
> 
> Lucy and Cana





Chalice said:


> Currently Active Users Fapping In This Thread: 43 (22 members and 21 guests)



It's time for a circle jerk!

EVERYBODY CIRCLE UP!!!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 23, 2010)

Now we should all participate in a massive orgy.


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 23, 2010)

Damn that chapter was amazing the way Gildartz handled Natsu was nothing less than perfect.

Three chapters in a week, my respect for Mashima has gone up a notch.

Edit - for the guy who asked about his arm and leg, he got prosthetics when he returned to the guild i believe.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 23, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> He has his own studio, so roughly a sizeble amount considering he's doing another monthly series in Shounen Rival. Most popular mangaka like Masashi Kishimoto (Naruto) has 5 assistants and Eiichiro Oda (One Piece) who has around 3-4 assistants. Oh Great! (Tenjho Tenge, Air Gear) is another who has his own studio


Found the interview, he has 6 assistants.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Yes, he said as "test supervisor " he can allow Natsu to pass after he said "I deeply understand your power".
> 
> Erza is supervising a similar test and stated that Juvia needs to show more power if she wants to become S-rank mage.
> 
> If I misunderstood something, this whole exam is about if your power could qualify as S-rank mage


Yea, its about potential that they have. but its more than that. Like I said before, There is a reason someone like Levy was chosen. If anything you should have got out of this chapter, its that Gildarts made it pretty clear it takes more than power to be S-class.


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Massive fap incoming.
> 
> Lucy and Cana


word 


Chalice said:


> Currently Active Users Fapping In This Thread: 43 (22 members and 21 guests)


breaking the group fap record


----------



## KBL (Oct 23, 2010)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 44 (22 members and 22 guests).

Gildartz loves ya guys


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 23, 2010)

Ah great, the Giltardz have taken over 

Or maybe they're just fapping over Cana and Lucy


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Its over Cana and Lucy. This thread will have even more people lurking during Mest week.

Mest heads, There will be so many Mest pics to battle Gildarts pics with now


----------



## seastone (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Yea, its about potential that they have. but its more than that. Like I said before, There is a reason someone like Levy was chosen. If anything you should have got out of this chapter, its that Gildarts made it pretty clear it takes more than power to be S-class.



Ah, I see. I thought the exam was about if they can fight on level that is acceptable for potential S-rank mage. What other qualities will be shown later in the exam since this part seems to be the fighting part. Gildarz mentioned about working on your weakness to becoming strong and gentile. 

Also I did never thought that the power aspect was important aspect of the exam since not only it is the first part, there only three people that get tested by S-rank mages, the rest fight each other or do not at all.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 23, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> I think *blinky* died of a heart attack.


Nah he's just busy making reaction pics of Gildartz to use when he logs back on


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

What should we coin next week? Mestmania?


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Ah, I see. I thought the exam was about if they can fight on level that is acceptable for potential S-rank mage. What other qualities will be shown later in the exam since this part seems to be the fighting part. Gildarz mentioned about working on your weakness to becoming strong and gentile.
> 
> Also I did never thought that the power aspect was important aspect of the exam since not only it is the first part, there only three people that get tested by S-rank mages, the rest fight each other or do not at all.



Yup. Also, You gotta remember. Erza is playing a role right now. Thats why she said that. She just cant blatantly teach them a lesson and tell them what to do. She has to see if they have what it takes on their own. Pretty much what Gildarts did to Natsu.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> What should we coin next week? Mestmania?



Mest-a-thon, Many-Mest-Monday, Mest's Manga, Crystal Mest, Fun with Mest, Gildartz suck, Mestin' around, Mest Mambo, Don't Mess with Mest...


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

hold on  at Crystal Mest


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 23, 2010)

Gildartz said LoL
Natsu died inside


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Ah great, the Giltardz have taken over





Awesome chapter.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Alright, We will roll with Crystal Mest. Cant wait for it next week


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 23, 2010)

Rene said:


> Awesome chapter.


It's starting


----------



## TheChill (Oct 23, 2010)

Chapter opened up weak (fucking fodder cover) but Gildartz and :datLucyxCana made it


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Alright, We will roll with Crystal Mest. Cant wait for it next week


Mestematical!


----------



## KBL (Oct 23, 2010)

Man imagine Laxus being one of the S-Mages doing the test in the previous years...

He was probably an asshole...

"You're weak, you cannot pass" 

Maybe that's why Cana failed so many times


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> It's starting


The power of Gildartz compels you.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Man imagine Laxus being one of the S-Mages doing the test in the previous years...
> 
> He was probably an asshole...
> 
> ...



I can see that happening


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

So let me get this straight . Gildartz went full power . Didin't even TOUCH Natsu . And then Natsu got down on his knees and cried ? 

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky's lost his marbles.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky is allowed this one time. It was epic


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Okay so- AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

And some guys thought Natsu would beat him  

The prophets of Gildartz prevail


----------



## KBL (Oct 23, 2010)

Correct... Blinky had an erection .


----------



## Ryus (Oct 23, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Man imagine Laxus being one of the S-Mages doing the test in the previous years...
> 
> He was probably an asshole...
> 
> ...



 That's actually quite a good theory... also explain why she's so messed up about failing the test 4 times. Then again maybe she just wants to prove she better than Marco, since she went crazy with her drinking levels after she found out he had a new girlfriend. Not enough is known about her motives IMHO... maybe time will give us a greater back story of her.

and... *Gildartz f***ing rocked this chapter!!!*


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Correct... Blinky had an erection .



What do you expect ? It was an entire chapter of Gildartz fanservice aka best chapter ever .


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

If Gildartz had been the main character of this manga it would've only been a single chapter long.

1 page for introduction and saving macao, half a page for the galuna island arc, 1 page for phantom lord, 1 tower of paradise, half a page for the festival arc, 1 page for the oracion seis arc, 1 page for the edoras arc, 1 page for Zeref and then 15 pages of Gildartz sleeping with Mirajane, Erza, Lluvia and Lucy.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Rene said:


> If Gildartz had been the main character of this manga it would've only been a single chapter long.
> 
> 1 page for introduction and saving macao, half a page for the galuna island arc, 1 page for phantom lord, 1 tower of paradise, half a page for the festival arc, 1 page for the oracion seis arc, 1 page for the edoras arc, 1 page for Zeref and then 15 pages of Gildartz sleeping with Mirajane, Erza, Lluvia and Lucy.



Alas Mashima wouldn't have the balls  

I don't even care that the next chapter is Mest centric . That's how much I'm buzzing .


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 23, 2010)

Gildartz went full power and made Natsu experience fear like no other.

So is this confirmation that the Black Dragon is even more powerful than the strongest man in Fairy Tail?
Also 3 chapters in 1 next week?
So Fairy Tail is probably going on a break after that


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> The prophets of Gildartz prevail


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2010)

damn, it was a pretty good chapter, Gildartz became a god for an instant

Natsu learned about fear and the next week 3 chapters


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Preparing for Crystal Meth


----------



## Blade (Oct 23, 2010)

Super Saiyan Gildartz made Natsu to cry like a a brat.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 23, 2010)

Fairy Tail. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just posting to express my love for FT and to check my new sig. >.>


----------



## MisterJB (Oct 23, 2010)

A toast to Gildzart because he may not be a god but..oh wait, yes he is.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Fairy Tail.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Another prophet ? 



MisterJB said:


> A toast to Gildzart because he may not be a god but..oh wait, yes he is.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Oct 23, 2010)

Can't believe there are still people who would hate Gildartz after seeing what he had done to Natsu this chapter.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 23, 2010)

do you guys think that gildartz went to that old lady(the one that gave erza her eye) to regenerate his arm and organs he lent the black dragon?


----------



## Blade (Oct 23, 2010)

Super Saiyan Mest will appear in the next chapters.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

blazingshadow said:


> do you guys think that gildartz went to that old lady(the one that gave erza her eye) to regenerate his arm and organs he lent the black dragon?



I'd say they're artificial limbs powered by magic .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2010)

Mest isn´t worthy of that power


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Another prophet ?



Of course.


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 23, 2010)

And people thought Mest was going to defeat Gildartz


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Also, for something completely different.

What happened to San Juan Wolf?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Rene said:


> Also, for something completely different.
> 
> What happened to San Juan Wolf?



Meh . He'd just try ruin this chapter for me


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

San Juan hasnt been in in awhile


----------



## Ryus (Oct 23, 2010)

MisterJB said:


> A toast to Gildzart because he may not be a god but..oh wait, yes he is.



_While I totally agree!!!_ 

...Just what the hell does that make the Black Dragon!!? A god killer?  

Can't wait to see a dragon kicking ass in the series!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> San Juan hasnt been in in awhile


San Juan realized how much he actually loves FT and that he has homoerotic feelings toward Gildartz, so he killed himself because he couldn't handle the truth.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

That's what happens if you don't accept the hype


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

^^same thing will happen to you next week.


----------



## KBL (Oct 23, 2010)

Maybe he dropped the manga, i saw him posting in other sections i think .


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Maybe he dropped the manga, i saw him posting in other sections i think .



No, it's obviously what Edward Newgate just said


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> ^^same thing will happen to you next week.



What ? When Mest cries about losing his Gerard ?


----------



## KBL (Oct 23, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> No, it's obviously what Edward Newgate just said



Who can hate the manliness of Gildartz


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Who can hate the manliness of Gildartz



No one.

I would go gay for Gildartz


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 23, 2010)

Or maybe San Juan didn't kill himself at all! Next time we see him, he will come out and reveal his forbidden feelings for Gildarts.

We will find out that every night before going to sleep he makes love with a pillow, on which he attached Gildarts' face. You know, like those horny, lonely Otaku in Japan?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

A Gildartz body pillow ?


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> What ? When Mest cries about losing his Gerard ?


 


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> No one.
> 
> I would go gay for Gildartz


Anal crash have you going Natsu.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Anal crash  Good name for a band .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2010)

Natsu knowing when to give up and being passed. I had a feeling it would go down that way. It was still weird seeing Natsu realize his limitations and crying though...

I wonder what's the special announcement concerning the anime along with the 3 chapters being released next week?


----------



## Frieza (Oct 23, 2010)

Natsu passed?! With tears..Way to steal from Naruto lol


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Anime movie/dvd probably


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> San Juan realized how much he actually loves FT and that he has homoerotic feelings toward Gildartz, so he killed himself because he couldn't handle the truth.



I'm going with this answer because it amuses me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 23, 2010)

This chapter was pretty damn sweet


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

omiK said:


> Natsu passed?! With tears..Way to steal from Naruto lol



It was Gildartz he was up against, Naruto hasn't gone up against anything that manly, therefore it's not stealing.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 23, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> It was Gildartz he was up against, Naruto hasn't gone up against anything that manly, therefore it's not stealing.


Naruto started crying because of the Raikage's mere presence. He didn't even need to fight him.



But maybe it's not because the Raikage is too manly, maybe it's because Naruto is too much of a pussy.


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Atleast Natsu doesn't hyperventilate or gets a powerup then runs into a wall and sprains his ankle. 

He's not that terrible yet.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Idk. I dont remember Naruto crying because he was over powered. That was pretty pussy lol


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 23, 2010)

omiK said:


> Natsu passed?! With tears..Way to steal from Naruto lol


yeah those tears were because he saw the next chapter is titled 'Mest' in the bottom of the page.


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Idk. I dont remember Naruto crying because he was over powered. That was pretty pussy lol


It was Gildartz.

Give him a break. 

Also I think it's more of a way to show how demoralized Natsu is. Basically Natsu only wanted to be strong, but didn't acknowledge that he had his weaknesses and could get people he cared about killed or placed in danger by his shenanigans.

And I'm reading way too much into this.

Blabla Gildartz, blub blub.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Chalice said:


> yeah those tears were because he saw the next chapter is titled 'Mest' in the bottom of the page.




exactly, Natsu was actually scared of Mest. He could have took Gildarts out if he didnt know about that


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Rene said:


> It was Gildartz.
> 
> Give him a break.
> 
> ...



You're not. Thats what happened. Natsu knew he had a long way to go. He cant beat Gildarts the way he is and he know it. He was scared shitless

bawwwwwwww Daddy Gildarts is too much baaaaawwwww, Save me Mest.


----------



## Sito (Oct 23, 2010)

Next week is probably going to be consist Mest beating fodder gray and short haired loki, thats why they get cover this week, then 'the killing mage' will come and mest will cry, and try to fight back but with no chance and gets knocked unconscious, everyone else will finish matches then they will be like wheres mest? he'll come back only cuz wendy saved him and the killing mage will be with them, and natsu will be big eyed in astonishmeant. 

Also Mest will get bitchslapped by gildartz


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> You're not. Thats what happened. Natsu knew he had a long way to go. He cant beat Gildarts the way he is and he know it. He was scared shitless


Character development? In my Fairy Tail?

Next chapter needs more tits to make up for that. 



> bawwwwwwww Daddy Gildarts is too much baaaaawwwww, Save me Mest.


And here I though you'd turned over a new leaf after seeing your initial reactions to this chapter.

I am disappoint.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Death-kun will show up next chapter .


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Death-kun will show up next chapter .


----------



## KBL (Oct 23, 2010)

Naruto will piss his pants if he sees Gildarts face to face, don't make me start if he's using his magic


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Random Gildarts lovers posting .

Well Gildarts made it pretty clear what Natsu has/needed so it is pretty much development lol. Also, Gildarts is cool but the random people joining the thread to diss Mest has to stop. You can wank Gildarts but leave Mest (the man with his own 3 chapters, u mad? ) alone


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 23, 2010)

Then we found out that only half of the next chapter is dedicated to Mest.

Mashima trolled Ganta


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Also, Gildarts is cool but the random people joining the thread to diss Mest has to stop. You can wank Gildarts but leave Mest (the man with his own 3 chapters, u mad? ) alone


You people laughed at me for initially liking Mest's design.

I'll never recover from the trauma.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

It'll happen 



Ganta said:


> Random Gildarts lovers posting .
> 
> Well Gildarts made it pretty clear what Natsu has/needed so it is pretty much development lol. Also, Gildarts is cool but the random people joining the thread to diss Mest has to stop. You can wank Gildarts but leave Mest (the man with his own 3 chapters, u mad? ) alone



I bet he won't even be in the chapter with his name as the title 



Edward Newgate said:


> Then we found out that only half of the next chapter is dedicated to Mest.
> 
> Mashima trolled Ganta



Basically this .


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Best will be there 



Rene said:


> You people laughed at me for initially liking Mest's design.
> 
> I'll never recover from the trauma.



I didnt laugh. I saw a fierce demon. Ready to be unleashed on FT. Next chapter, Flashback. He eating a dragon. Straight up got him over an open fire eating away. Im calling it. Gonna be the wind dragon too. Thats why he picked Wendy. "Yo...I ate your master" end the first chapter.


----------



## KBL (Oct 23, 2010)

Remember when Aokiji owned Luffy making him realize that he needed more power in order to protect his nakamas?

I hope the same for Natsu, you can't beat everybody with just "Nakama punches".


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Not bad Mashima, not bad.


 3 chapters next week hm? The translation might take awhile longer then.



KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Remember when Aokiji owned Luffy making him realize that he needed more power in order to protect his nakamas?
> 
> I hope the same for Natsu, you can't beat everybody with just "Nakama punches".



Yeah...wait what?


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 23, 2010)

natsu x gildz is looking pretty promising and giving natsu x lucy a run for its money 

The dilf of all dilfs and sexier than mest and luxus!
Natsu was crying because gildartz was too hot even for him. ​


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Goddammit DivineHalo.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> I hope the same for Natsu, you can't beat everybody with just "Nakama punches".



Lies                     .


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Who are you to tell Natsu he cant win by shouting 


baaaaawwwww giiilllldddaaaaaarrrrttttssss!!

He pass the exam and got to move on


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 23, 2010)

He only shouts when gildz puts it in ​


----------



## Buwafi (Oct 23, 2010)

Looking forward to the three chapter special, it'll be a treat.

The Gildartz fight went perfectly to be honest. Natsu surprising and impressing Gildartz with his current strongest attack, but even that was just enough to push Gildartz back like 3 feet. Gildartz then goes on to demonstrate the difference between them, which forces Natsu to submit. He was never going to win, nobody who went through the Gildartz route was going to win. But he also had to pass, and that part was done well.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 23, 2010)

If erza loses i could care less.

But mira better slay! show us somme more of that dark badassness! and pwn them...then let them pass with sugar and creme on top ​


----------



## Sito (Oct 23, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> I hope the same for Natsu, you can't beat everybody with just "Nakama punches".



If you are SS4 then they are called falcon punches


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

This is what I do not get. How was Gildartz's power so frightening that he had to submit when he "technically" faced people as strong if not stronger then him? Is this because he did not have any lucky power up conveniently by?


and lol Happy did absolutely nothing. I thought that is why partners are there. How useless.


----------



## KBL (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Lies                     .





VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah...wait what?



Dragon Force at will. 

But seriously i got that vibe from the chapter.

Natsu needs to understand what Gildartz said.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> This is what I do not get. How was Gildartz's power so frightening that he had to submit when he "technically" faced people as strong if not stronger then him?



He didn't


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 23, 2010)

i would have just gotten on my knees... pek​


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> This is what I do not get. How was Gildartz's power so frightening that he had to submit when he "technically" faced people as strong if not stronger then him? Is this because he did not have any lucky power up conveniently by?


Gildartz is arguably one of the strongest mages known at the moment besides Makarov. Even among the ten holy mages there were large power differences, since Makarov practically one shotted Jose when he got serious.

Also Gerard and Zero thrashed Natsu as well until he went into Dragonforce, it's just that he didn't really have the choice to give up.


----------



## Sito (Oct 23, 2010)

Vasto, whos stronger than  SS2 gildartz?


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Base Mest.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Base Mest.



He didn't ask who the weakest person in Fairy Tail is silly


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> He didn't ask who the weakest person in Fairy Tail is silly


Even if he came so close last year, he still failed.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 23, 2010)

I am converted to gildartzisme _/-\o 

who is the bitch? Yes you are natsu :spwank
this chapter was holy fucking shit fucking badass


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh and hey Mashima's musings are back . Cool .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> Vasto, whos stronger than  SS2 gildartz?





Ganta said:


> Base Mest.



Satan soul take over Mirajane.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 23, 2010)

btw I think it's clear that even in  S-class the mages are wolds apart I mean it's basicly:
- Gildartz on god level
- Mistogan on semi-god
-laxus on uber-pwnage(or close semi-god)
and Erza and mirajane on well above average mage.

Seriously I think even Erza would crumble under the sheer pressure of Gildartz manlyhood 

And with that I mind I honnestly think Natsu does have a lot of potential to become an S-class after this and not just through plot BS.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

I hope Elfman has gotten stronger so Elf vs Mira won't just be a stomp


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

ugh, I could care less about elfman


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Why ? Afraid of the manliness ?


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 23, 2010)

his bark is worse than his bite


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> ugh, I could care less about elfman


Because you're not a man.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

reaperunique said:


> btw I think it's clear that even in  S-class the mages are wolds apart I mean it's basicly:
> - Gildartz on god level
> - Mistogan on semi-god
> -laxus on uber-pwnage(or close semi-god)
> ...



 Why is mistgun so high and why did you just call Mirajane and Erza fodder? explain yourself!...DO IT NOW!


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Why is mistgun so high and why did you just call Mirajane and Erza fodder? explain yourself!...DO IT NOW!



well it's clear mistogan is stronger than Erza, at least to me, you can always show me chapters in which it is indicated otherwise 

but I guess you can doubt about mistogan or laxus, but defenitly not about erza and Mirajane 

and I guess I should have said it differently, Erza and mirajane are stronger than say elfman who is an above average mage. and I said well so they are a step above that.

Right now I'd place natsu around Erza and mirajane, probably just belowe or just above.

But hey those are just my two cents


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Rene said:


> Because you're not a man.



I dont keep up with ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Why is mistgun so high and why did you just call Mirajane and Erza fodder? explain yourself!...DO IT NOW!


Erza was stated to be equal to Mirajane in power. Erza is only slightly above Natsu nowadays, there's still a gap but it's not huge. Luxus on the other hand, completely thrashed both Natsu and Gazille at the same time. (Also, Gazille during the phantom lord arc wasn't afraid of just Erza, he admitted though that if Luxus was there they'd have been in trouble) Mistgun honestly barely has any feats to speak of, the only thing we know is that he was considered along with Gildartz to be powerful enough to become Guild Leader. Mistgun was put on a boat before we even saw him in a proper fight and the Luxus thing doesn't count.

Do I even have to explain Gildartz? :<


----------



## Wesley (Oct 23, 2010)

If I didn't think that this would be a one time thing, if it weren't for the fact that this was pretty much a stakeless defeat where surrender was an option, I would have liked this chapter.  But Natsu would never lose when something important was on the line.  He will always be the one to beat the major antagonist at the end of every arc and that is why I hate him.  And he will never, ever, run away.

P.S.  I bet the next time we see Elfman, Evergreen, and Mirajane, she, Mira, will have already decided that they, Elfman and Evergreen, are engaged to be married.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 23, 2010)

I guess what Rene said sums it up  But I think the gap he speaks of will be closed after this chapter, especially after Gildartz gave that little speach.

In fact after this chapter he might be stronger.
Ofcourse I'm not taking into account the plot BS that makes natsu win everything when he needs to, as stated buy wesley, like the lacryma eatingg,...


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh wait Mistgun does have the feat of putting Erza and Mirajane to sleep, whereas it was shown that Luxus and Makarov weren't. So it implies a power gap. 

So basically Gildartz > Luxus = Mistgun > Erza >= Mirajane (Mira hasn't fought in a while)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2010)

yes I think they would be ranked that way


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

reaperunique said:


> well it's clear mistogan is stronger than Erza, at least to me, you can always show me chapters in which it is indicated otherwise
> 
> but I guess you can doubt about mistogan or laxus, but defenitly not about erza and Mirajane
> 
> ...





Rene said:


> Erza was stated to be equal to Mirajane in power. Erza is only slightly above Natsu nowadays, there's still a gap but it's not huge. Luxus on the other hand, completely thrashed both Natsu and Gazille at the same time. (Also, Gazille during the phantom lord arc wasn't afraid of just Erza, he admitted though that if Luxus was there they'd have been in trouble) Mistgun honestly barely has any feats to speak of, the only thing we know is that he was considered along with Gildartz to be powerful enough to become Guild Leader. Mistgun was put on a boat before we even saw him in a proper fight and the Luxus thing doesn't count.
> 
> Do I even have to explain Gildartz? :<





Rene said:


> Oh wait Mistgun does have the feat of putting Erza and Mirajane to sleep, whereas it was shown that Luxus and Makarov weren't. So it implies a power gap.
> 
> So basically Gildartz > Luxus = Mistgun > Erza >= Mirajane (Mira hasn't fought in a while)



 You forgot to factor in hawtness.


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> You forgot to factor in hawtness.


Oh you sly bastard.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Juvia is hotter so Mirajane has lost and been reduced to fodder.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Juvia is hotter so Mirajane has lost and been reduced to fodder.



 Your not funny.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Juvia hotter than Mirajane ?


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Yup     .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Yup     .



 bitch please. Granted she is close, but not at Mirajane's level.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Juvia beats her in looks and personality. Mirajane is just nice. Nothing cute about that. Now the way Juvia acts, talking in 3rd person. being all funny pek


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Now the way Juvia acts, talking in 3rd person. being all funny pek


Also being obsessive and extremely clingy.

Nothing funny in that, believe me.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Erza's the hottest imo


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

This chapter was not cliche....no nakama punch, kudos to Mashima from breaking from the corny shonen status quo. I will now not complain about this manga for 1 month.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> *Juvia beats her in looks and personality.* Mirajane is just nice. Nothing cute about that. Now the way Juvia acts, talking in 3rd person. being all funny pek



 Yeah bitch must be dreaming now. If you think she is funny then you laugh at anything. Bitch please.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Rene said:


> Also being obsessive and extremely clingy.
> 
> Nothing funny in that, believe me.


Its cute and funny when she does it 


VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah bitch must be dreaming now. If you think she is funny then you laugh at anything. Bitch please.


smh Juvia DAT bitch. Mirajane is just a boring cunt 


Blinky said:


> Erza's the hottest imo



she alright


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Rider has all of them beat no matter how you look at it. 



Now lets get back to Gildartz.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Typical, Gildarts fans want to talk more about men


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

SS2 Gildartz looked .

I switch sides. Gildartz>>>>>>>>>>>Mest.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> SS2 Gildartz looked .
> 
> I switch sides. Gildartz>>>>>>>>>>>Mest.



Yes another prophet


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> smh Juvia DAT bitch. Mirajane is just a boring cunt



bitch please. You like them psycho bitches. Who act shy. Bitch ain't nothin funny about her except her current look. You funny not recognizing a solid fine woman like Mirajane. She older and more developed. And sure as hell not shy about her stuff. Now how you gonna act Ganta?


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

You recruited mere fodder


----------



## Duuz-Diz-Din (Oct 23, 2010)

For all of you who debate whether Mest or Gildartz is more epic I predict that they will tag team in the near future! Muahahahaha


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> bitch please. You like them psycho bitches. Who act shy. Bitch ain't nothin funny about her except her current look. You funny not recognizing a solid fine woman like Mirajane. She older and more developed. And sure as hell not shy about her stuff. Now how you gonna act Ganta?



Juvia got that wet wet . 

Mira is boring . HERP DERP IM NICE ALL DAY. HERP DERP I CAN SING. I LOVE ELFMAN AND MISS LISSANNA. *cries* DEMON FORM.

Ol basic bitch


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Typical, Gildarts fans want to talk more about men




Superiority established.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Juvia got that wet wet .
> 
> Mira is boring . HERP DERP IM NICE ALL DAY. HERP DERP I CAN SING. I LOVE ELFMAN AND MISS LISSANNA. *cries* DEMON FORM.
> 
> Ol basic bitch



 Really Ganta? Really?


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Boring character is boring


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Boring character is boring



 Not as much as juvia.


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2010)

wow this manga gets three chapters next week? I gotta start reading this from the beginning.......i started reading when they fought the dude in the trex zoid thing.


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

You know who else is boring?

Mest.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]p_E7m8mI7_8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bSmBuB-86nc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Oct 23, 2010)

Gildartz is saving this manga with his overhelming manliness.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Rene said:


> You know who else is boring?
> 
> Mest.



Might have to start a charity. Get you kids some money for a new keyboard. No way you make spelling errors on purpose like this


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Might have to start a charity. Get you kids some money for a new keyboard. No way you make spelling errors on purpose like this


Or maybe you should make some more Mest reaction pics. 

Oh ... wait ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> [YOUTUBE]p_E7m8mI7_8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bSmBuB-86nc[/YOUTUBE]



 Wow and AMV. How inovative. That sure changed my mind about Juvia...she is REALLY boring to me now.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Rene said:


> Or maybe you should make some more Mest reaction pics.
> 
> Oh ... wait ...


That would have been a low blow if a 65 page chapter titled Mest wasnt coming  


VastoLorDae said:


> Wow and AMV. How inovative. That sure changed my mind about Juvia...she is REALLY boring to me now.



Anything is innovative with Juvia. Its Mira that just sucks besides looks. She the type of woman I dont want talking. Just make a sandwich and lay down until its time.


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> That would have been a low blow if a 65 page chapter titled Mest wasnt coming


Only 1 chapter of the three is titled Mest.

Also we had a chapter titled the great lord Dragneel and not even half of the chapter was about him.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Just read through the pages i missed .



Ganta said:


> FUCKING GILDARTS IS EPIC



ohohohoho


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2010)

Then.....

Mest is boring?


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Rene said:


> Only 1 chapter of the three is titled Mest.
> 
> Also we had a chapter titled the great lord Dragneel and not even half of the chapter was about him.



Next chapter is Mest. Chapter after that is Gryder. Then the next one is called God. 

3 chapters all about Mest


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 23, 2010)

Chances of Juvia beating Erza?
Since the next chapter is Mest, I'm guessing it will be a flashback for the first 19 chapters.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Just read through the pages i missed .
> 
> 
> 
> ohohohoho



I man up and admitted it. That was awesome


----------



## Wesley (Oct 23, 2010)

Stop hating on the womens.  They're the only reason to read Fairy Tail.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Anything is innovative with Juvia. Its Mira that just sucks besides looks. She the type of woman I dont want talking. Just make a sandwich and lay down until its time.



 You really are this stupid...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2010)

I don´t know who would hate them, i mean they´re sexy

Vasto:


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Stop hating on the womens.  They're the only reason to read Fairy Tail.


Gildartz respectfully disagrees.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Am i wrong to say as much? Anything is innovative with juvia? She will get you wet, but that is just about it. Mirajane has a wild side. Plus she is more experienced. Juvia's first cursh was gray...she is way late to the game and she is still not comfortable showing ehr body much only to gray.

 You are wrong in your assumption about Mira being just some happy go lucky person. I am not surprised since your a narrow minded Mest fan.


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> since your a narrow minded Mest fan.


Now, now Vasto. Keep your class and finesse.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2010)

What makes me think Why all the mest stuff started???, I can understand of Gildartz since the few times he was mentioned he was say to be awesome and he showed it but mest


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Am i wrong to say as much? Anything is innovative with juvia? She will get you wet, but that is just about it. Mirajane has a wild side. Plus she is more experienced. Juvia's first cursh was gray...she is way late to the game and she is still not comfortable showing ehr body much only to gray.
> 
> You are wrong in your assumption about Mira being just some happy go lucky person. I am not surprised since your a narrow minded Mest fan.



What wild side? she doesnt do anything besides be nice and cry. Also, being nervous to show her body is another cute thing about her. Mira is just some boring chick with no personality. she knows taking her clothes off is the only way someone will look at her.  Obviously you would like any chick if you find Mirajane to be awesome. But Mirajane is a bland character. So you probably dont know the definition of innovation


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2010)

Juvia is a nun with sex urge for Gray


----------



## Sito (Oct 23, 2010)

Then shes no nun, she just has sex urge for fodder gray.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Juvia 
Cana
Wendy
Levy
Erza
Evergreen

Thats the list


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2010)

Well I wasn´t using nun as it´s real meaning but guess you are right 

Also fodders are fodders


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> What makes me think Why all the mest stuff started???, I can understand of Gildartz since the few times he was mentioned he was say to be awesome and he showed it but mest


It's because he came so close last year.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Rene said:


> It's because he came so close last year.



Perfect timing . 

 You, CB, Blinky and dude with the susan coffey set might be the only ones that actually know all hype was a joke. even the gildarts hype was just for lulz lol


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Perfect timing .
> 
> You, CB, Blinky and dude with the susan coffey set might be the only ones that actually know all hype was a joke. even the gildarts hype was just for lulz lol


Pretty much, it's not our fault our Gildartz hype didn't end up being undeserved thanks to the recent chapter.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Yup, For that I applaud Gildarts. Good job ol chap .


----------



## Wesley (Oct 23, 2010)

Rene said:


> Gildartz respectfully disagrees.



Natsu Hype Machine.  That is what Gildartz is and is thus beneath contempt.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> What wild side? she doesnt do anything besides be nice and cry. Also, being nervous to show her body is another cute thing about her. Mira is just some boring chick with no personality. she knows taking her clothes off is the only way someone will look at her.  Obviously you would like any chick if you find Mirajane to be awesome. But Mirajane is a bland character. So you probably dont know the definition of innovation



 what do you mean she has no personality you ignorant fool? And what more of this nonsense are you talking about her stripping is the only way she can get people to look at her? Mirajane is a far superior character in looks, power, and personality compared to Juvia. Juvia is getting her ass kicked right now against someone Mirajane rivals...get out of here with your nonsense about her when all you can come up with is asinine answers assumptions.


----------



## fakund1to (Oct 23, 2010)

Gildartz(s?) be owning

gotta say didn't really like natsu this chapter, seemed out character, and a shitty version of luffy's recent development


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 23, 2010)

Juvia better than Mirajane? Has Mest already polluted your mind that much?
Juvia isn't beautiful. Sure, in Naruto she would be a chick, but in FT we have lots of sexy girls. Juvia looks average there.
And for character- useless. She's almost retarded. Speaks in third person, sees everything through the prism of Gray, and she's a stalker. Would you like to spend week with her?
Imagine a situation:
You have a very difficult task, which you cannot do, don't know how etc..
Mirajane would do it for you.
Erza would kick you in the ass until you will know how to do it.
Juvia? If you would be her love interest she would act as she acts for Gray. She wouldn't encourage you to do it, since you are perfect, God, and if you don't know something, it probably doesn't exist. She's a fangirl. 

If you disagree with it- disagree. It's my opinion based on what I saw in the manga. Your may be different.

For me the most beautiful girls are:
1.Erza Knightwalker 
2.Erza Scarlet
3.Mirajane- Cute and sexy at the same time
4.Lucy (only Earthland)

And average -c'mon, find a fugly girl in FT (fodder doesn't count)
-Angel 
-Juvia
-Cana

My first SERIOUS post


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> what do you mean she has no personality you ignorant fool? And what more of this nonsense are you talking about her stripping is the only way she can get people to look at her? Mirajane is a far superior character in looks, power, and personality compared to Juvia. Juvia is getting her ass kicked right now against someone Mirajane rivals...get out of here with your nonsense about her when all you can come up with is asinine answers assumptions.



If they went head to head Juvia would easily win . You still havent explained her personality. You keep going in circles like an idiot asking what I mean .

Those magazines bruh? why you think Mirajanedoes that? Thats all she got. Nobody wants to sit down and have a convo with her. All about being happy and crying about Lisanna. thats all she got bruh. 

In a head to head fight Juvia solos Mirajane. If they met in this exam, Lisanna would have played dead, bring about more tears. Then Juvia one hits. GG Mira. Stay being the FT maid.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 23, 2010)

Best chapter I've seen in a long time


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

All I can see is  

How come you guys aren't talking about Gildartz ? For shame .


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

> Juvia better than Mirajane? Has Mest already polluted your mind that much?
> Juvia isn't beautiful.





> My first SERIOUS post



. I gotta insert sarcasm tags for you and Vasto


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2010)

Gildartz's sheer awesome forces Natsu to his knees.

Well played Mashima, well played


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 23, 2010)

About time someone put him in his place


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Mashima needs to confirm that Juvia can cook. Thats an important feat that is still unknown.


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 23, 2010)

ok so finally read it all....   And so MistGun is gone now??? wtf.......


----------



## Sindri (Oct 23, 2010)

Was a good chapter and the fan service was nice but i couldn't focus on it due to the sheer amount of epic Gildartz was emitting even Natsu bowed down to it.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Most of you might be happy about Natsu getting owned more than anything lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 23, 2010)

Because hopefully it'll stop Natsu's Jobber Aura in its tracks


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta, every man likes different women. I like redheads, you can like i.e. blondes. Will you treat me seriously? No. I won't too. I said my opinion, you can disagree, Juvia is not beautiful for me, and you can do shit about this.

Best solution would be start posting pics of Tits&Asses and discussing Gildartz again. Or maybe Gajeel.



Ganta said:


> Mashima needs to confirm that Juvia can cook. Thats an important feat that is still unknown.



She did something for Gray when he was rebuilding the guild, so I guess she can.


----------



## Sindri (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Most of you might be happy about Natsu getting owned more than anything lol



Well to be fair he's been overdue for a slap down for awhile now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> If they went head to head Juvia would easily win . You still havent explained her personality. You keep going in circles like an idiot asking what I mean .
> 
> Those magazines bruh? why you think Mirajanedoes that? Thats all she got. Nobody wants to sit down and have a convo with her. All about being happy and crying about Lisanna. thats all she got bruh.
> 
> In a head to head fight Juvia solos Mirajane. If they met in this exam, Lisanna would have played dead, bring about more tears. Then Juvia one hits. GG Mira. Stay being the FT maid.



 Explain her personality? Uh She was pretty bad ass before. On a mission she thought she lost her sister which traumatized her and shaped who she now is.  Which unfortunately handicapped her because she was afraid of what would happen to her friends. I thought this was all obvious, but all you see is "DERP HAPPY DERP LISANA AND ELFMAN".

 And what shaped Juvia to who she is? because she could not get a boyfriend? And like Aizen said she sees nothing but gray and stalks. You give me a good explenation on how this school girl crush personality is interesting when we have seen it everywhere.

 Mirajane has way more talent then Juvia thats why she does it...bruh. She is the better woman. She would clean, cook, sing, and pose for you. And no one would want to sit and have a convo with her when everyone does? What can Juvia do for you hm? What are her defining qualities?

 And in a head to head fight are you kidding me? You must have forgotten this.

*Spoiler*: __ 








 yeah....whenever Mirajane needs a bath water she will call...other then that she can go back to her loser fodder crush.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

No, Aizen. You dont get it. I havent been serious about anything lol. I have nothing against Mira. I was just joking for the sake of Juvia. Its the same with the Mest and Gildarts hype. 

Only thing I was serious about is Juvia is really my favorite FT female. 

Right now Vasto probably typing up an epic long post too lol


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 23, 2010)

Best FT chapter in ages

Gildartz is the man


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

I called it. epic long post with proof lol.  You bruhs take everything too serious.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> No, Aizen. You dont get it. I havent been serious about anything lol. I have nothing against Mira. I was just joking for the sake of Juvia. Its the same with the Mest and Gildarts hype.
> 
> Only thing I was serious about is Juvia is really my favorite FT female.
> 
> Right now Vasto probably typing up an epic long post too lol



Long? no. epic?....fuck yeah

and yeah...we cool Aizen...its just I need to put ganta in his place.


----------



## Sito (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> All I can see is
> 
> How come you guys aren't talking about Gildartz ? For shame .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta: Nah, the Gildartz Hype will be true now

Think  Natsu needed his ass kicked, even thinking he is my fav. char.(damn yeah I like Natsu....)e was winning so much with just random power ups, I guess his ass should be defeated more often for him to develop a decent char.at least


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2010)

Wait a second, didn't Gildartz lose an arm? Why does he have 2 arms in this chapter?


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

All jokes aside. I really do think Juvia looks better than Mirajane. I guess we have to prove each other wrong. 

In other words, Pic spam


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

I loled pretty damn hard


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> All jokes aside. *I really do think Juvia looks better than Mirajane.* I guess we have to prove each other wrong.
> 
> In other words, Pic spam



I wholeheartedly disagree. Silver haired chicks look nice.

 But if its a war you want...


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 23, 2010)

Well, I knew the Mest hype is a joke- I was there when it started.
I'm in Gildartz hype for real.
And for that discussion- I called my post "first serious" because it wasn't another one-line post with a pun or joke, but with opinion. If i would be really serious I would get pissed of and write something like "Juvia looks like Charlotte Cuulhorne".

In manga Mirajane's demonic form looked better. I don't like any anime, I watch it only if there is a fight, because they look better in motion. Otherwise anime looks worse.


----------



## Sito (Oct 23, 2010)

I didnt know they were that big, guess i wasn't paying attention


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> Well, I knew the Mest hype is a joke- I was there when it started.
> I'm in Gildartz hype for real.
> And for that discussion- I called my post "first serious" because it wasn't another one-line post with a pun or joke, but with opinion. If i would be really serious I would get pissed of and write something like "Juvia looks like Charlotte Cuulhorne".



stick around and enjoy the tits


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> I didnt know they were that big, guess i wasn't paying attention



They were always mostly covered...but they were there...oh yes they were there. probably anime team made them a bit bigger though.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 23, 2010)

4 Ganta:




4 Others:






EDIT: Oh, you added 2nd one faster than I. Well, I would be faster, If i would't click Alt+Shift every damn time . Not used to Logitech G15..


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

look at the FT tat


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

DAT Erza


----------



## Inugami (Oct 23, 2010)

Finally the thread becoming what it should be from the beginning.

Just a bunch of pics focused on the tits of the FTVerse gurls.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't even know the names of 90% of the females in Fairy Tail


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 23, 2010)

Search on dA fails..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

well played


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Thats a disgrace to Juvia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Isis said:


> I don't even know the names of 90% of the females in Fairy Tail



 Then you get out until you do.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

^^


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 23, 2010)

*searching more Juvia Tits&Ass to calm Ganta, before he kills Isis in the name of Juvia*


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 23, 2010)

Isis said:


> I don't even know the names of 90% of the females in Fairy Tail



For this, I will make you see every cute, busty chick as fat nude nerd.
SHATTER, KYOKA SUIGETSU!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Fanart spam ? 


Fanart spam.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

lol aizen


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

This is a battle of fap


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

That pic is godly. the great fap battle begins. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sito (Oct 23, 2010)

Tits what im talking bout, 
actually i think Hiro makes his boobs weird, 
Still good tho.

Are gildartz avys still allowed now, i heard mest complained that he was too cool.



ill use it anyways


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Super Saiyan 2 Gildartz CLive
> Mest Gryder
> Mist Gun
> Gerrard Fernandes
> ...



fixed for you 

SS2 Gildartz .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Mira playing Erza a bed time song.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Thor and Lupe


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Erza


----------



## Sito (Oct 23, 2010)

Gildartz


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2010)

Erza and Mira


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 23, 2010)

Knightwalker
Rider
Mirajane


----------



## Wesley (Oct 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> This is a battle of fap



Wait.  What?  I haven't seen some of those.  How?  Why?


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

wtf man lol


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

More fap material gays guys 

Natsu


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


>



Who da hell's the first chick


----------



## Wesley (Oct 23, 2010)

Hiruma said:


> Who da hell's the first chick



Mirajane as a teen.


----------



## KBL (Oct 23, 2010)

Don't worry, be happy guys!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Holy crap . KBL do you have the uncensored versions ?


----------



## KBL (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Holy crap . KBL do you have the uncensored versions ?



Yeah, do you want them?.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Yeah, do you want them?.



Maybe


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Doesn't it remind you of something guys, how Gildartzs downed Natsu this chapter?

 doesn't it...Aizen?...remind you of something that happened to Grimjow?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Doesn't it remind you of something guys, how Gildartzs downed Natsu this chapter?
> 
> doesn't it...Aizen?...remind you of something that happened to Grimjow?



True, but at least Grimmjow didn't cry


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Natsu crying out of pure fear


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 23, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Definitely. No random power-ups or jobbing done as yet.
> 
> I'll say that this arc is shaping up to be the best, thus far. With a 3 part chapter next week, following this trend of good development I can see things turning out well. It looks like Mashima's back on track.
> 
> P.S. When Gildartz powered up, he looks more and more like King from Rave.



I'm actually enjoying this arc as well.

Mashima showed Gildartz's power without revealing more of how
his Crash magic works.

Not to mention the random panel of fan service in the chapter.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Natsu crying out of pure fear



Natsu shaking in fear 



Ice Cream said:


> I'm actually enjoying this arc as well.
> 
> Mashima showed Gildartz's power without revealing more of how
> his Crash magic works.
> ...



Yup. I'm hoping to see more of what he's able to do. It's a good teaser and lets you know the distance between him and Natsu is.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2010)

Exactly!!!; actually I think this arc is going pretty well


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Doesn't it remind you of something guys, how Gildartzs downed Natsu this chapter?
> 
> doesn't it...Aizen?...remind you of something that happened to Grimjow?



Not really. Grimmjow never tried to beat up Aizen.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 23, 2010)

Twilight Aurora said:


> Can't believe there are still people who would hate Gildartz after seeing what he had done to Natsu this chapter.



No one here hates Gildartz, just some Gildartz fans, some Mest fans, some Gildartz and Mest fans, and some fodder fans


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2010)

Who´s a fodder fan?......I will use Nakama power to beat them


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 23, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Exactly!!!; actually I think this arc is going pretty well


lul it's always like that.


----------



## Felix (Oct 23, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT WAS THAT GAR OR WHAT


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

IT WAS SEXIFYING


----------



## Proxy (Oct 23, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Not really. Grimmjow never tried to beat up Aizen.



It has more to do with giving up than challenging him.



wolfteam000 said:


> No one here hates Gildartz, just some Gildartz fans, some Mest fans, some Gildartz and Mest fans, and some fodder fans



Between Gildartz and Mest, there's no middle-ground 

Gildartz


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Shut up Proxy...please?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Shut up Proxy...please?



No can do. Choose a side 

P.S. Erza > Mirajane


----------



## Tools (Oct 23, 2010)

Awesome chapter!

awesome fanservice of Cana and Lucy~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Proxy said:


> No can do. Choose a side
> 
> P.S. *Erza > Mirajane*


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Man I love Rocky . Haven't seen it in a while though . 

Honestly though Choco what did you think of this chapter ?


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

He didnt like it, im calling it.

Although its not a tough guess lol


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

I agree CB. 100%


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah I missed the musings too . I think every mangaka should do it . 

Kubo: Had a coke party last night . Shit was wild .


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Yeah I missed the musings too . I think every mangaka should do it .
> 
> Kubo: Had a coke party last night . Shit was wild .



This random bitch I met at the club wanted to get high. She lined coke up on my cock and then went down on me. I smashed last night.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 23, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> No one here hates Gildartz, just some Gildartz fans, some Mest fans, some Gildartz and Mest fans, and some fodder fans



I don't exactly hate Gildartz.  I'm just looking forward to when all the hype about him backfires and causes all of his fanboys to utterly implode.  Just like with what happened to Mistgun.  Or should I say Gerad?

By being a fan of Gildartz, you can only be disappointed, whereas being a fan of the girls, except for Ezra, you can sit back and just enjoy the manga.

Really, Gildartz forcing Natsu to give up is the same thing as Mistgun unfurling and tossing all of the Phantom Flags into the air.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Really, Gildartz forcing Natsu to give up is the same thing as Mistgun unfurling and tossing all of the Phantom Flags into the air.



Mistgun was always a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Wesley (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Mistgun was always a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



True, but you guys didn't know that until after his fight with Luxus.  I on the other knew it all along.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Yeah I missed the musings too . I think every mangaka should do it .
> 
> Kubo: Had a coke party last night . Shit was wild .


There's usually a column in which the mangaka would put their thoughts or adverts before the chapter the problem is that they're never translated because it's mostly boring stuff. I know Greg a user from Arlong Park who is an advent One Piece fan has translated the bulk of Oda's own musing in Weekly Shounen Jump since it's serialization began. Unlike most mangaka Oda's comments are actually quite hilarious and interesting Mashima's comments makes him sound like a pretty chill guy who likes to play video games during his spare time


----------



## Proxy (Oct 23, 2010)

Wesley said:


> I don't exactly hate Gildartz.  I'm just looking forward to when all the hype about him backfires and causes all of his fanboys to utterly implode.  Just like with what happened to Mistgun.  Or should I say Gerad?
> 
> By being a fan of Gildartz, you can only be disappointed, whereas being a fan of the girls, except for Ezra, you can sit back and just enjoy the manga.
> 
> Really, Gildartz forcing Natsu to give up is the same thing as Mistgun unfurling and tossing all of the Phantom Flags into the air.



I'll admit, I liked Mistgun up until Gerard revealed himself again. Had he been keep mysterious, it would have been good. On top of that, with how the last arc ended, Mistgun didn't show much of what he's capable of which left a lot to be expected.

You don't like Erza? We've got a problem


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2010)

Next Chapter: *Mest* 

Has there ever been a chapter called "Erza" or "Lucy"? Nope

SS2 Gildartz


----------



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> There's usually a column in which the mangaka would put their thoughts or adverts before the chapter the problem is that they're never translated because it's mostly boring stuff. I know Greg, an advent One Piece fan, has translated the bulk of Oda's own musing in Weekly Shounen Jump since it's serialization began. Unlike most mangaka Oda's comments are actually quite hilarious and interesting Mashima's comments makes him sound like a pretty chill guy who likes to play video games during his spare time



It's a pretty good idea . I'm not sure why but it's cool to hear their random thoughts ,


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Oda still does it and MS not translating? I always found Mashima's ramblings cool and funny.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 23, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I'll admit, I liked Mistgun up until Gerard revealed himself again. Had he been keep mysterious, it would have been good. On top of that, with how the last arc ended, Mistgun didn't show much of what he's capable of which left a lot to be expected.
> 
> You don't like Erza? We've got a problem



Ezra is Gerad's and Natsu's bitch.  How can I possibly like her?  Sure, there's some redeeming stuff, but really she's got way too much fucking baggage and she's never allowed to have a proper fight.

Mirajane, who's only had one proper fight in the manga, did in that one fight what Ezra should have done in almost every fight she's been in; rape stomp.  Mirajane DESTROYED Fried, whereas Ezra always has some plot reason or handicap injected into her battles that stops her from being awesome.


----------



## Rache (Oct 23, 2010)

Natsu was so damn awesome this chapter.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 23, 2010)

supercell said:


> Natsu was so damn awesome this chapter.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 23, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Ezra is Gerad's and Natsu's bitch.  How can I possibly like her?  Sure, there's some redeeming stuff, but really she's got way too much fucking baggage and she's never allowed to have a proper fight.
> 
> Mirajane, who's only had one proper fight in the manga, did in that one fight what Ezra should have done in almost every fight she's been in; rape stomp.  Mirajane DESTROYED Fried, whereas Ezra always has some plot reason or handicap injected into her battles that stops her from being awesome.



I'll agree with that. I've wanted a proper fight for the longest time but it's either interrupted or jobs to another character. In addition to that, Gerard was the worst thing to happen to her. 

That being said, matches go that way for many a character with Natsu always being front and center to every arc, regardless of it having anything to do with him. With Mashima changing and not allowing Natsu to win every single battle, I'm hoping we see character development outside from him.

The closest thing we have to Erza being in a proper fight was Erza vs. Erza, and that was done off-panel. Seeing as how next week's chapter is extended, I'm hoping we get to see Erza's match. No Death-kun or outside interferences whatsoever.

Oh, and Mashima did have a chance at giving her a drawn out match against Ikaruga but he couldn't pull it off.


----------



## Rache (Oct 24, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


>



Tears of manliness


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Next Chapter: *Mest*
> 
> Has there ever been a chapter called* "Erza" or "Lucy"?* Nope
> 
> SS2 Gildartz



Yes actually there has. Lucy's full name was used in one. And only Erza's nickname was used in one....so...your wrong....


----------



## KBL (Oct 24, 2010)

Kishimoto musings: "I saw an armadillo penis, shit was cash!!".


.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 24, 2010)

Gildartz was excellent this chapter.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 24, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Kishimoto musings: "I saw an armadillo penis, shit was cash!!".
> 
> 
> .


Have you seen an armadillo's penis in real life? It's pretty fucking sweet


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 24, 2010)

man mondo activity in here this week. I'm glad that gildhartz did that means it will delay natsu, gajeel and wendy going after the black dragon for a while. Even with all the loose ends Ft has short clean arcs so we might have to worry about running out of fresh FT material. I personally want to know what kinda magic mest has/ illusions and sleep like mistgun? this arc needs a more luls, miny natsus are gone.

 so crazy guy on the island? more tormenting lucy?


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KBL (Oct 24, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fucking saved. :fap


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2010)

Good shit      .


----------



## Kenju (Oct 24, 2010)

Gotta give props to Natsu for being able to stand up for that long. Not only that, but he had the honor to cry before Gildartz. Natsu deserved respect aswell


----------



## Sito (Oct 24, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Good shit      .



Your set creeps me out 

Edit: Somone make a template or sumthing to do edits, like an edit thread, but not.


----------



## KBL (Oct 24, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> Your set creeps me out



Your set is fantastic.


----------



## Sito (Oct 24, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Your set is fantastic.



Course, fodder mest is fodder


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm intrigued by all the Mest hype
With Gildartz we always knew he was the strongest S class 
With Mest its like some are forgetting that he failed the S-class trial before this implying that Gildartz or possibly Erza made him their bitch.

Also Gerard was the worst and best thing that happened to her. Shes become the tough girl who's tough now that she doesn't have Gerard to make her crazy anymore.

Mest gets to have 3 chapters dedicated to him next week...............preparing for the worst


----------



## Sito (Oct 24, 2010)

Ganta said:


> .





Paid a visit to the bleach penis edit thread


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

epic win


----------



## Proxy (Oct 24, 2010)

Natsu


----------



## KBL (Oct 24, 2010)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

lol...very funny


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 24, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> San Juan realized how much he actually loves FT and that he has homoerotic feelings toward Gildartz, so he killed himself because he couldn't handle the truth.





Edward Newgate said:


> Or maybe San Juan didn't kill himself at all! Next time we see him, he will come out and reveal his forbidden feelings for Gildarts.
> 
> We will find out that every night before going to sleep he makes love with a pillow, on which he attached Gildarts' face. You know, like those horny, lonely Otaku in Japan?





Three seconds head start . Start running now .





Ganta said:


> San Juan hasnt been in in awhile



Ah , you guys missed me ?


----------



## KBL (Oct 24, 2010)

No, go away. 






































































































J/k


----------



## Laxus (Oct 24, 2010)

Gildartz


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

[mortal kombat voice]A NEW WARRIOR HAS ENTERED THE RING[/mortal kombat voice]


----------



## Rene (Oct 24, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> Knightwalker
> *Rider*
> Mirajane


At least one person who knows where it's at. 



Proxy said:


> The Ten Holy Mages are a joke, at this point. They cowered in fear of Urtear.


Wasn't that the council, not the Ten Holy Mages?



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Have you seen an armadillo's penis in real life? It's pretty fucking sweet


I come back to this thread to find talk about armadillo penises on the recent pages. 

You guys suck.

Then again, I also return to find SJW has returned. 



SasuOna said:


> I'm intrigued by all the Mest hype
> With Gildartz we always knew he was the strongest S class
> With Mest its like some are forgetting that he failed the S-class trial before this implying that Gildartz or possibly Erza made him their bitch.
> 
> ...


Ban SasuOna.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 24, 2010)

Rene said:


> Then again, I also return to find SJW has returned.



It's nice to be apreciated 

Don't worry , I'll bitch like nobody's business the moment Erza does something to make me hate her this arc . Which I know she will


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2010)

There hasn't actually been any bitchin for the last few weeks  

How I shall miss that time


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 24, 2010)

Aw come now Blinky , you hated Edoras as much as the rest of us


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah that was a bad arc .


----------



## Rene (Oct 24, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Don't worry , I'll bitch like nobody's business the moment Erza does something to make me hate her this arc . Which I know she will


Well old men are known for their bitching.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 24, 2010)

Rene said:


> Well old men are known for their bitching.



Speaking of which....get off my lawn ! And no reading the signs !


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn that Gildartz make this chapter epic.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 24, 2010)

Edoras saved this manga
Fuck off


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 24, 2010)

This chapter was just awesome.

Mashima really is the man, playing Red Dead Redemption in english with a dictionary


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 24, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Three seconds head start . Start running now .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on, San Juan. You know it's true.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 24, 2010)

SasuOna seems to overlook the fact that the S-Class Trial _isn't _all about _power _

If it was Natsu would've lost in one second against Gildartz. Fact is, Mest could still feasibly be quite powerful but have failed on a personality test or some test of intelligence or fortitude or endurance, we just don't know. We have no idea what the test was that he failed and if this one will be the same of different to that one.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 24, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> Your set creeps me out
> 
> Edit: Somone make a template or sumthing to do edits, like an edit thread, but not.



Awesome set bro  I be Mirin Gildartz Aesthetics


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 24, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Edoras saved this manga
> Fuck off



wow, congrats, we have our first Edoras arc fan!


----------



## Thor (Oct 24, 2010)

Mest is actually the Black Dragon, Gildartz speaks of.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 24, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Edoras saved this manga
> Fuck off





wolfteam000 said:


> wow, congrats, we have our first Edoras arc fan!



Indeed . I haven't met a person on any forum who admited to liking that arc once it finished ....or even once the Exceed were introduced . 

I mean we have cat drama , the royal army being a joke , cat drama , edo fairy tail doing absolutely nothing , bs magic pills supplied by Mistgun offscreen from the mystical land of Hiro's asshole , Gray saying that even without magic to actualy give them any special abilities to even function as a guild they can still b a guild just by _being with their friends _, the whole cats ruling over humans being a lie , Extalia still being destroyed after pointless cat drama trying to save it oh and guess what , more cat drama !

I mean what's not to like ?!



Edward Newgate said:


> Come on, San Juan. You know it's true.



Does the fork I just stuck in your eye poke ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Ah , you guys missed me ?



 s-san juan has returned to us...



Axl Low said:


> Edoras saved this manga
> Fuck off



And axl low ruins the moment with his cat queen crush.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 24, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> s-san juan has returned to us...



What's this now ?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 24, 2010)

I actually laughed my ass off when I saw the next chapter title was simply put down as:

"Mest"​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> What's this now ?



You are just the sacrifice we need to give to Mashima to keep him from ruining this arc. Such an honor.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 24, 2010)

So....maybe he shows off his powers only to be killed by Deathguy and that's why his name's in the title ?

Just wondering .



VastoLorDae said:


> You are just the sacrifice we need to give to Mashima to keep him from ruining this arc. Such an honor.



What's this now ?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 24, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> You are just the sacrifice we need to give to Mashima to keep him from ruining this arc. Such an honor.



If it will silence his complaints...do it


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 24, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> If it will silence his complaints...do it



Nothing on this earth can silence my complaints .  

I shall simply go the Ghost Nappa route


----------



## Psych (Oct 24, 2010)

UndineWrath said:


> Damn that Gildartz make this chapter epic.



That he is. Loved this chapter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> What's this now ?



 Its opportunity.



Gaelek_13 said:


> If it will silence his complaints...do it



 You would miss him galek, I see it in your soul


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 24, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Its opportunity.



But....I wanna live


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 24, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Nothing on this earth can silence my complaints .
> 
> *I shall simply go the Ghost Nappa route *



+Rep for watching Dragonball Abridged 



VastoLorDae said:


> Its opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> You would miss him galek, I see it in your soul



My soul cannot lie.

Mest says so


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 24, 2010)

Actualy I haven't watched it yet . I haven't found a good source for it .


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

ve ve geta geta. ve ve geta geta, I aint a afraid of no ghost. 

I hope MS releases the chapters separately. Dont wanna wait too long for all 3


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Actualy I haven't watched it yet . I haven't found a good source for it .



Link removed

Hit....
*Spoiler*: __ 



*THE START BUTTON*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> But....I wanna live



 You will...through a successful arc....and in our hearts I guess.



Gaelek_13 said:


> My soul cannot lie.
> 
> Mest says so



 Do you want to know what I think of Mest?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Not to highly because he has not shown anything yet to impress me thank you very much.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 24, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> You will...through a successful arc....and in our hearts I guess.



                           .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 24, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Do you want to know what I think of Mest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the point, he hasn't done anything to piss you off or destroy that awe of awesomeness that Mistogan had before his reveal.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> .



 Hey don't give me that look man. Get in there and become the new host of Gerad.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> That's the point, he hasn't done anything to piss you off or destroy that awe of awesomeness that Mistogan had before his reveal.



 And going by Mashima how quickly that can turn around...hey wait stop that choco. I am trying to give him a chance.


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

How did you guys miss the chapter of Mest eating a dragon?


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 24, 2010)

gildartz is the strongest fairy tail mage i bet that there will be natsu vs gray fight in the next 3 chapters


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

The time for Natsu vs Gray fight has come and gone a long time ago. Gray is unfortunately fodder.


----------



## Rene (Oct 24, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> SasuOna seems to overlook the fact that the S-Class Trial _isn't _all about _power _


Just say 'Ban SasuOna' and go on with your life.






VastoLorDae said:


> You would miss him galek, I see it in your soul


We all would, I mean when he's not around WE would have to put effort into bitching about plot holes and inconsistencies. Now we can just let him do all work and we can focus on the more important things such as tits and Gildartz.



San Juan Wolf said:


> .


Quit being such a pansy.  It's for the greater good.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> That's the point, he hasn't done anything to piss you off or destroy that awe of awesomeness that Mistogan had before his reveal.


Whereas Gildartz has only done things to make you want to admire him.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 24, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> And going by Mashima how quickly that can turn around...hey wait stop that choco. I am trying to give him a chance.


What? I'm not doing anything it's that nothing has happened, what's the worst Mashima can do at this point? I mean it's not the half way point.......yet


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 24, 2010)

damn,  it is kind of strange seeing Natsu in tears of fears (love that band by the way)

i understand about other qualities of being a s-class,   but dont do that Natsu! that is not his character. let him go down fighting.


----------



## Rene (Oct 24, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> i understand about other qualities of being a s-class,   but dont do that Natsu! that is not his character. let him go down fighting.


It's a lesson Natsu had to learn.

His shenanigans were going to get other people killed at the rate he just rushed into everything head first believing he could take on the world.


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 24, 2010)

Rene said:


> It's a lesson Natsu had to learn.
> 
> His shenanigans were going to get other people killed at the rate he just rushed into everything head first believing he could take on the world.




well let him learn the hard way,  let him go down fighting.... then lets hear the speech and let him pass/move on to the next fight.  


dont reduce the man to tears!  arrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Trent (Oct 24, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> wow, congrats, we have our first Edoras arc fan!



He/she's not the only one.

How can you not like the arc that gave us Sugarboy, Panter Lily, _*two*_ Ezras (), Great Demon Lord Dragneel, Team DS in action versus a Dragonzord piloted by Crazy Faust, etc.?

And the cats were *awesome*.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you Trent, for giving me a reason for going on RAMPAGE.
Sugarboy was owned by a fodder ice boy.
PantherLily saved Gerard
Edo-Erza was corrupted by Scarlet's nakama speech which was pure nonsence BTW.
Great Demon Lord Dragneel sadly reverted into Natsu.
Dragonzord was owned by Natsu screaming bullshit about nakamaPOWAAAH!!!!!

And cats..
cats..
THEY WERE ARMY OF FAIL!


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 24, 2010)

Natsu losing like that was good and bad
He's basically been taken down to the level of Lucy with the crying but at the same time he had to lose like that to preserve Gildartz awesome so when Gildartz gets beat by the villain of this arc he'll be set up as a big deal.

Character progression all around


----------



## Rene (Oct 24, 2010)

Ganta's face while posting in this thread:


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 24, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Edoras saved this manga
> Fuck off


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good chapter, I liked it, can't wait for the other fights.


----------



## KBL (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm glad that a lot of people are using *Gildarts* sets. .

And the Edolas arc was decent.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 24, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> And the Edolas arc was *decent*.


Indeed. It was the *descend * of the manga's quality since the Phantom Lord arc


----------



## KBL (Oct 24, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Indeed. It was the *descend * of the manga's quality since the Phantom Lord arc



Fighting Festival > Phantom Lord .

My favourite arcs in order.

1) Fighting Festival
2) Phantom Lord
3) Galuna Island
4) Edolas
5) ToP
6) O6



!


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

Last chapter......I CAME BRO


----------



## KBL (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 24, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Fighting Festival > Phantom Lord .


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2010)

OS > all        .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## KBL (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


>


            .


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


>



But Mest wasn't in that image


----------



## Rene (Oct 24, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


>


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2010)

Oda ripped of Miura . He invented having one eye .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 24, 2010)

Blinky said:


> But Mest wasn't in that image


----------



## KBL (Oct 24, 2010)

Zoro


----------



## Rene (Oct 24, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Oda ripped of Miura . He invented having one eye .


Guts approves of this message.


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

Blinky said:


> But Mest wasn't in that image



Yea, It didnt say "look son a man". ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is there for a reason, Blinky.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Yea, It didnt say "look son a man". ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is there for a reason, Blinky.


----------



## Thor (Oct 24, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Yea, It didnt say "look son a man". ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is there for a reason, Blinky.


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

-looks at member viewing list-

-sees San Juan Wolf-

inb4 bitching about chapter.

Edit: Aww, he left without saying anything.


----------



## Phertt (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't know what I find sexier: Gildartz in this chapter or some of the fan art posted here. 

Also, sup everyone?


----------



## KBL (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello *Phertt* .

Gildarts or Mest?.


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

Big question Phertt. Depending on your answer you may become fodder like that switch out Thor


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 24, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> wow, congrats, we have our first Edoras arc fan!



wow congrats you have your first neg from me 



VastoLorDae said:


> And axl low ruins the moment with his cat queen crush.





San Juan Wolf said:


> Indeed . I haven't met a person on any forum who admited to liking that arc once it finished ....or even once the Exceed were introduced .
> 
> I mean we have cat drama , the royal army being a joke , cat drama , edo fairy tail doing absolutely nothing , bs magic pills supplied by Mistgun offscreen from the mystical land of Hiro's asshole , Gray saying that even without magic to actualy give them any special abilities to even function as a guild they can still b a guild just by _being with their friends _, the whole cats ruling over humans being a lie , Extalia still being destroyed after pointless cat drama trying to save it oh and guess what , more cat drama !
> 
> I mean what's not to like ?!



actually i liked it because it didnt fucking suck
Erza got some love
Sugah Boy was lulz
Natsu was a pussy
Double Lucy 
Double Erza 
Lisanna 
Gazelle vs PL
Edo Fairy Tail was great
I also called an Older Wendy 
Panther Lily made up for that exceed fail as did Happy's parents
It didnt end with NAKAMA PAAAAAAWWWWNNCH
Gerard got redeemed / Mystogan was ossim
Like I called it months ago 

Thing is I saw the cats an opportunity to lol because I called it the entire time they are going to get pwned 

I liked this arc because it was good and i was right in what i called months before it started 

I LOVE IT WHEN A PLAN COMES TOGETHER


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

I actually agree with Axl. I didnt hate it neither


----------



## Rene (Oct 24, 2010)

Silly Axl Low trying to instigate serious discussion and well thought out posts.

Here's some tits.


----------



## Thor (Oct 24, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Big question Phertt. Depending on your answer you may become fodder like that switch out Thor



Tell me this 

is not sexier than this. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Gildartz .


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

Good job Rene 

@Thor, Typical Gildarts fan. Going by which man looks sexier. Trader


----------



## Thor (Oct 24, 2010)

Ganta said:


> @Thor, Typical Gildarts fan. Going by which man looks sexier. Trader



So you admit Gildartz is the sexier of the two?


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

I wont judge that


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 24, 2010)

Stop talking about sexy men and start talking about sexy girls


----------



## Felix (Oct 24, 2010)

COME AT ME BRO


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2010)

Lucy...


----------



## Rene (Oct 24, 2010)

If only my Fairy Tail folder was as big as my Rider folder.


----------



## Proud Fist (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 24, 2010)

G.G.G.G.Girls?!?!


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2010)

Erza


----------



## KBL (Oct 24, 2010)

Mashima seriously needs to talk with Kishimoto


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2010)

Rene said:


> If only my Fairy Tail folder was as big as my Rider folder.



Mirajane>Rider


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Mashima seriously needs to talk with Kishimoto



Kishimoto could use a talking to from just about anyone, be it Mashima, Oda, or Kubo, on how to draw girls.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 24, 2010)

Blade said:


> Mirajane>Rider



Don't go to places like that.


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

I dont have a problem with kishimoto's girls. He keeps it real. They cant all be models like FT verse


----------



## Blade (Oct 24, 2010)

Ganta, the Gamaran set is badass.


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

Anything Gamaran is bad ass


----------



## Rene (Oct 24, 2010)

Blade said:


> Mirajane>Rider



I smell a challenge.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice to see the fanart spam is continuing . Keep it coming .


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Nice to see the fanart spam is continuing . *Keep it coming* .



[YOUTUBE]inprWey3SMo[/YOUTUBE]









































So immature, I couldnt pass that up


----------



## KBL (Oct 24, 2010)

Moarr titz!


----------



## Rene (Oct 24, 2010)

Did a quick search for some fanart.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rene (Oct 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rene (Oct 24, 2010)

And the last two I've got.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2010)

just read the latest chapter.. i was away for a bit.

wow.. Gildartz... is fucking scary :S

to make Natsu cower like a little bitch is no mean feat :S


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

God damn Rene. Fantastic spam


----------



## Rene (Oct 24, 2010)

Fighting the good fight man.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2010)

Good shit .


----------



## Kenju (Oct 24, 2010)

Rene said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Faptastic


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 24, 2010)

Liking the direction of this thread


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








 these 2 stick out to me...



Axl Low said:


> actually i liked it because it didnt fucking suck
> Erza got some love
> Sugah Boy was lulz
> Natsu was a pussy
> ...



 You have swayed me. I agree.



Ganta said:


> I dont have a problem with kishimoto's girls. He keeps it real. They cant all be models like FT verse



...But can't we have one?


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

I like


----------



## Sito (Oct 24, 2010)

Guise bad news, Hiro said Lucy and Kana have the peperoni tits disease, a bad case of it at that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I like



...ok can we get 3?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> Guise bad news, Hiro said Lucy and Kana have the peperoni tits disease, a bad case of it at that.



LIEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

I think Samui, Ino and Hinata are cute. I dont have a problem with Kishi females though.


----------



## Sito (Oct 24, 2010)

Blinky said:


> LIEEEEEEEEEEES



Its the truth, don't post anymore of kana and lucy, shit will get me sad


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I think Samui, Ino and Hinata are cute. I dont have a problem with Kishi females though.



Your just trying to sway....with words?


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

....meh. She is just another big chested girl. hats the only thing Kishi does. I am not a believer Ganta.


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

I dont care. I like them


----------



## Sito (Oct 24, 2010)

Moar plz, im waiting for you guise to post some but all i get is vastos set D :


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

You can use your dope skills to make nice sets/pics instead of Gildarts wanking


----------



## Sito (Oct 24, 2010)

Im looking for some pics to make edits, like the penis thread, or mexican bleach, just cant find some.


----------



## Cash (Oct 24, 2010)

Looking forward to some great Mest work from you next week


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I dont care. I like them



Ganta....I respect that.


----------



## Sito (Oct 24, 2010)

Hiro learned from Kubo about trolling and Mest will only be on the last page  : D


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 24, 2010)

Who the fuck is Mest.
Mess him up Mest


----------



## Sito (Oct 24, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Who the fuck is Mest.
> Mess him up Mest



Fodder Mest is fodder, no worries.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 24, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> wow congrats you have your first neg from me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There, lesson learnt. Never hold back from neg repping someone first because you're trying to be nice  no problem, next time round


----------



## Proxy (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, Mest didn't make it last year so any question why?

On top of that, Luxus apparently had what it took to make it, while Gildartz mentioned that it takes more than strength to be an S-class. With him being as arrogant as he was, for what reason would he be allowed to pass?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Well, Mest didn't make it last year so any question why?
> 
> On top of that, Luxus apparently had what it took to make it, while Gildartz mentioned that it takes more than strength to be an S-class. With him being as arrogant as he was, for what reason would he be allowed to pass?



I guess because he was smart ? I mean I doubt he thought he could win every battle by just going smashy smashy like Natsu .


----------



## Proxy (Oct 24, 2010)

Rene said:


> Did a quick search for some fanart.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ah, I remember this. It's what I used to make my Erza set. Good times.


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 24, 2010)

uhhh less cosigning more fanart posting.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> uhhh less cosigning more fanart posting.



Do you want me to turn this thread into Gildartz fangasming ? No ? Then don't be rude


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Do you want me to turn this thread into Gildartz fangasming ? No ? Then don't be rude



 yeah and to add to what Blinky said I would kick you.


----------



## Sito (Oct 25, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> uhhh less cosigning more fanart posting.



Stick a *ick in your mouth



Only kidding so no need to flam


----------



## KBL (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Dreamer (Oct 25, 2010)

I came.

Random thoughts


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 25, 2010)

Random thoughts part 2
*Spoiler*: __ 















I'll have to think some more.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 25, 2010)

I like the way you think Dreamer .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2010)

breast...hips...thighs...ass...


----------



## Xion (Oct 25, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> breast...hips...thighs...ass...



/datnami


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 25, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> Random thoughts part 2
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Mad props.


----------



## Rene (Oct 25, 2010)

I might've picked the wrong folder. : 3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sito (Oct 25, 2010)

saw somone sig and had to do something with it, excuse my crappy editing, but its 2:22 am and i have school today so g2g sleep


----------



## Rene (Oct 25, 2010)

You know, if there's one thing the fairy tail anime did right, it would be the soundtrack.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 25, 2010)

And if it was one thing they left out, it was the fanservice. 

Great set of pics, by the way.


----------



## Rene (Oct 25, 2010)

Proxy said:


> On top of that, Luxus apparently had what it took to make it, while Gildartz mentioned that it takes more than strength to be an S-class. With him being as arrogant as he was, for what reason would he be allowed to pass?


Wasn't it implied that Luxus hadn't ALWAYS been such a gigantic asshole?



Proxy said:


> And if it was one thing they left out, it was the fanservice.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 25, 2010)

Rene said:


> Wasn't it implied that Luxus hadn't ALWAYS been such a gigantic asshole?



That's true. It's what made me wonder why he was allowed to pass, if it takes more than strength.

As Blinky mentioned, he may be smart and all of that, but I'd think being FT, Makarov would only approve of Luxus had he had the proper mindset.

And the anime needs more moments like that


----------



## Blinky (Oct 25, 2010)

YES ERZA WALK AROUND THE GUILD NAKED


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2010)

Its to much steam Rene...to much steam covering her.


----------



## Rene (Oct 25, 2010)

Blinky said:


> YES ERZA WALK AROUND THE GUILD NAKED


What this manga should've been about.

Oh, and Gildartz ofcourse.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 25, 2010)

Rene said:


>


This pic sure looks familiar


----------



## J. Fooly (Oct 25, 2010)

Fan-service Tail is actually pretty good.  I need to go back and read the beginning chapters.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 25, 2010)

Rene said:


> What this manga should've been about.
> 
> Oh, and Gildartz ofcourse.


Gildartz walking around the guild naked too?


----------



## Rene (Oct 25, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Gildartz walking around the guild naked too?


**


----------



## KBL (Oct 25, 2010)

All the girls of Fairy tail will get pregnant by just looking at Gildartz manliness.


----------



## Rene (Oct 25, 2010)

Gildartz flexes his muscles, they fall to their knees crying.


----------



## Thor (Oct 25, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> All the girls of Fairy tail will get pregnant by just looking at Gildartz manliness.



So that's why Erza hasn't interacted with him, independent woman and all


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Rene said:


> And the last two I've got.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



All the pics you posted then got removed .


----------



## Rene (Oct 25, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> All the pics you posted then got removed .



Oh how I torment you.



Nah, it's cause I changed my photobucket and moved them into albums, so it wouldn't be flooded with fanart from series.


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 25, 2010)

I am starting to like the fanart from FT the best


----------



## KBL (Oct 25, 2010)

Danboruu seriously lack Fairy Tail fanart and i don't like that. .


----------



## Rene (Oct 25, 2010)

Was checking some older chapters earlier today and I noticed Gildartz had a totally awesome rocking chair.


----------



## Sito (Oct 25, 2010)

Rene said:


> Was checking some older chapters earlier today and I noticed Gildartz had a totally awesome rocking chair.



Course, cuz hes a super saiyan 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2010)

Man these 3 chapters can not come fast enough....I am actually waiting for a new Fairy tail chapter...wow...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 25, 2010)

Being anxious for a Fairy Tail is chapter is like being anxious for a ass-whopping. You end up feeling like shit either way but if you're lucky you might see some tits along the way


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 25, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Being anxious for a Fairy Tail is chapter is like being anxious for a ass-whopping. You end up feeling like shit either way but if you're lucky you might see some tits along the way



but we get some Mest this time


----------



## KBL (Oct 25, 2010)

Portgas D. Mest.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 25, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> but we get some Mest this time


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 25, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Being anxious for a Fairy Tail is chapter is like being anxious for a ass-whopping. You end up feeling like shit either way but if you're lucky you might see some tits along the way



​


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 25, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> ​


I made that macro image


----------



## Sito (Oct 25, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> but we get some Mest this time



Nah i think itll be better than getting some mest

Hope we get some Gildartz

Mest=Big, wrinkled, hairy grandma vagina
Gildartz=Great tits


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 25, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I made that macro image



 Then I am impaled upon thy own sword, good sir!


----------



## Sito (Oct 25, 2010)

slower version of this, excuse my crappy editing : D


----------



## KBL (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^:33 I want moar!!


----------



## Proxy (Oct 25, 2010)

Make a gif with Natsu crying. DO EET!


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 25, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Portgas D. Mest.



.....you!


----------



## Blinky (Oct 25, 2010)

Next chapter: The safe route makes Mest cry .


----------



## Proxy (Oct 25, 2010)

So, who's Mest going up against? Something tells me it's Gray/Loki.

The thing is, with Wendy being his partner, do you think anyone is going to fight her seriously?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 25, 2010)

Loki will want to knock her the fuck out since she doesn't have tits yet .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2010)

...Loki can't do shit really...ain't no one afraid of him.


----------



## Cash (Oct 25, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Next chapter: The safe route makes Mest cry .



Because he didnt get a chance to shatter someones dream/skull


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 25, 2010)

So what can Mest even do?? looking for a more serious answer, like has there been ANY talk about him before like 4 chapters ago?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 25, 2010)

Captain Fry said:


> So what can Mest even do?? looking for a more serious answer, like has there been ANY talk about him before like 4 chapters ago?



Most likely he has similiar powers to Mistgun .


----------



## Cash (Oct 25, 2010)

I like that though. Mistgun powers were dope.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 25, 2010)

That illusion he did on Luxus was fucking awesome . But my problem with those kind of powers is that they're mostly inoffensive .


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 25, 2010)

If he has the same powers as MistGun I will immediately like this man


----------



## KBL (Oct 25, 2010)

Genjutsu


----------



## Cash (Oct 25, 2010)

Thats true Blinky but if it works like those damn uchihas then its rape


----------



## Proxy (Oct 25, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Loki will want to knock her the fuck out since she doesn't have tits yet .



Ah, good point. Loki's a spirit that knows what he likes.



VastoLorDae said:


> ...Loki can't do shit really...ain't no one afraid of him.



Pump your brakes, bro 



Blinky said:


> That illusion he did on Luxus was fucking awesome . But my problem with those kind of powers is that they're mostly inoffensive .



How can Mistgun have an apprentice? Mashima, you've lied! 

Wendy should be pretty haxxed, which I believe is the reason why she's a young character.

P.S. Strong Magic > Genjutsu


----------



## Blinky (Oct 26, 2010)

Captain Fry said:


> If he has the same powers as MistGun I will immediately like this man



Well he probably will unless Mashima goes "lol he's not like Mistgun at all"



Ganta said:


> Thats true Blinky but if it works like those damn uchihas then its rape



See that's why I hate illusions and shit because it can be like EVERYTHING THAT HAPPENED IN THE LAST 5 CHAPTERS NEVER HAPPENED AT ALL!!1!!! 



Proxy said:


> w can Mistgun have an apprentice? Mashima, you've lied!



Flashback incoming .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Pump your brakes, bro



No...and I am not your bro, homie.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 26, 2010)

YOU AIN'T MY HOMIE , BRO !


----------



## Proxy (Oct 26, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Flashback incoming .



DEM flashbacks 

Mistgun likes the loli.
Mistgun disappears.
Mest takes the loli.
The student has become the teacher. 



VastoLorDae said:


> No...and I am not your bro, homie.



Cool story, bro homie


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 26, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Portgas D. Mest.



Couldn't be better  but Ace still pwns Mest, sowweh 



.ıl"LûperçiόSitό"lı. said:


> Nah i think itll be better than getting some mest
> 
> Hope we get some Gildartz
> 
> ...



Guys like you should not crave for guys like them  it's disturbing 

YOU GOT YOUR GILDARTZ ALREADY! Mest is coming up, if you want Gildartz, you're gonna have to reread the last chapter 

Dude imagine if Mystogan was an examiner here, he'd just put everyone to sleep and everyone would fail :33


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 26, 2010)

Natsu would be able to Nakama Punch his way out of illusion. Just saying.

And yes I enjoy FT for the plot. Amazing I know. the TnA is just icing.


----------



## Sito (Oct 26, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> Dude imagine if Mystogan was an examiner here, he'd just put everyone to sleep and everyone would fail :33



Nah i think hed give them a chance


----------



## Blinky (Oct 26, 2010)

Mistgun probably never participated as an examiner .


----------



## Sito (Oct 26, 2010)

He proly did ._.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2010)

Who says every test is the same?


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 26, 2010)

Garrr, I'm craving so badly for some Knightwalker suddenly


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 26, 2010)

Wendy will blow her enemies











































away with her wind,    nice choice Mest


----------



## Wesley (Oct 26, 2010)

Just to recap, the remaining teams are Gray/Loki, Gazille/Levi, and Mest/Wendy.  Two groups will be facing eachother, while one will have the quiet route.  Frankly, I could see either Gray or Gazille losing to Mest just to hype him up, but I also don't think Levi will be knocked out right off the bat like that.

Most likely Gray will be facing off against Mest.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 26, 2010)

Mest is so special that Mashima needed 65 pages for him.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 26, 2010)

Chapter 207* "Mest" *

Chapter 208 *"Mest >>>> Gildartz"*

Fairy Tail Special Chapter *"The Origin of Mest" *



UndineWrath said:


> Mest is so special that Mashima needed 65 pages for him.



One can say that he saved the "Mest" for last


----------



## Rene (Oct 26, 2010)

UndineWrath said:


> Mest is so special that Mashima needed 65 pages for him.


'special'


----------



## Blinky (Oct 26, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> One can say that he saved the "Mest" for last



That pun was so terrible it hurt . I mean it physically hurt .


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 26, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> One can say that he saved the "Mest" for last



Oh god....

Cannot...unread...that.... 

I need beer to purge this from my memory!


----------



## Proxy (Oct 26, 2010)

Seeing Mest defeated should purge any thought of best/Mest puns


----------



## Proud Fist (Oct 26, 2010)

Mashima better show us a fight where Gildartz goes all out.

That would be pretty sweet.


----------



## KBL (Oct 26, 2010)

This place is a mest.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 26, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> This place is a mest.



This place is shit bad?


----------



## Rene (Oct 26, 2010)

It's ground fertilizer.


----------



## KBL (Oct 26, 2010)

*FT Wiki:*
"_Gryder is a "Pot" in Danish. _"

Mest smokes the big one. .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 26, 2010)

_The name Mest means "The Most" in Swedish, and it also means "Manure" in Dutch._


KisameBijuuLevel said:


> *FT Wiki:*
> "_Gryder is a "Pot" in Danish. _"



So, Mest "smokes the most weed" or is "shit in a pot"

Where does Mashima get these names from? A random name generator?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 26, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> *FT Wiki:*
> "_Gryder is a "Pot" in Danish. _"
> 
> Mest smokes the big one. .





ChocolateBar999 said:


> _, and it also means "Manure" in Dutch._



So Mest is literally a crock of shit ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 26, 2010)

It also means "throw" in Latvian, and "drunk" in Kurdish.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 26, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> _The name Mest means "The Most" in Swedish, and it also means "Manure" in Dutch._
> 
> 
> So, Mest "smokes the most weed" or is "shit in a pot"
> ...



It seems so...Gerard _Fernandes_


----------



## Cash (Oct 26, 2010)

Blinky said:


> So Mest is literally a crock of shit ?



Indeed . Like us blacks say bruh. We the shit. Mest is the shit 

Mashima you clever bastard


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 26, 2010)

Proxy said:


> It seems so...Gerard _Fernandes_


Laxus Dreyar 
Fried Justine
Alzack Connell
Bisca Mulan
Gray Fullbuster 





Ganta said:


> Indeed . Like us blacks say bruh. We the shit. *Mest is the shit *
> 
> Mashima you clever bastard


Literally and figuratively 

Or he's drunken pothead


----------



## Blinky (Oct 26, 2010)

Gildartz mcAwesome .


----------



## Cash (Oct 26, 2010)

Natsu Pussneel


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 26, 2010)

Gildartz mean ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in Antarctica


----------



## Blinky (Oct 26, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Gildartz mean ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in Antarctica



Penguins can't talk .


----------



## KBL (Oct 26, 2010)

Gajeel Redsox.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 26, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Penguins can't talk .


That's not the only thing they can't do....
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JsZbSzMi08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (Oct 26, 2010)

A photoshop pic with Gajeel and Reddfox would be pretty epic right now


----------



## KBL (Oct 26, 2010)

I suck with Photoshop .


----------



## Cash (Oct 26, 2010)

hmm, figured all you knights had skills. Disappointed bruh


----------



## KBL (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey! I can use.... Paint!


----------



## Proxy (Oct 26, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Indeed . Like us blacks say bruh. We the shit. Mest is the shit
> 
> Mashima you clever bastard



Me being black, I don't agree with that Mest, bro 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Laxus Dreyar
> Fried Justine
> Alzack Connell
> Bisca Mulan
> ...



His attempt at unique names has failed him.




KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Gajeel Redsox.


----------



## Cash (Oct 26, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Hey! I can use.... Paint!



lol atleast you can do that. I fail at it


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 26, 2010)

cant wait for the next chap(3!)

to see mirajane SLAY!​


----------



## Sito (Oct 26, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Gildartz mean ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in Antarctica



I checked and Gildartz actually means, 

'Anything greater than mest' 
Ex: "Gray is really Gildartz"
"Yeah even the fodder gray is better than mest"


----------



## Cash (Oct 27, 2010)

Friday, you guys will finally see the greatness


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2010)

We better see the great Mest Ganta or we tear your head off and mount it on a stake.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 27, 2010)

Unless Mest is battling dragons, I'll be disappointed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Unless Mest is battling dragons, I'll be disappointed



ooooh looks like Proxy up the ante on you Ganta.


----------



## Cash (Oct 27, 2010)

upped the ante? I said in the flashback he will be shown eating the dragon that trained Wendy lol


----------



## Proxy (Oct 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> upped the ante? I said in the flashback he will be shown eating the dragon that trained Wendy lol





VastoLorDae said:


> ooooh looks like Proxy up the ante on you Ganta.



We're holding you to your word


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2010)

Which means the ante has been upped. Don't go back on your claims. We seen Gildartzs do what a top 10 mage, an S class, and a head of a major dark guild could not do. That even erases the shame he got from getting bitched by a dragon. Mest though...he needs to show something.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 27, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Which means the ante has been upped. Don't go back on your claims. We seen Gildartzs do what a top 10 mage, an S class, and a head of a major dark guild could not do. That even erases the shame he got from getting bitched by a dragon. Mest though...he needs to show something.



And he did it only by powering up.


----------



## Cash (Oct 27, 2010)

Camp fire roasted dragons for breakfast.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Camp fire roasted dragons for breakfast.



Is that before or after Wendy kicks his ass?


----------



## Cash (Oct 27, 2010)

Him being a masochist was supposed to be a secret.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Him being a masochist was supposed to be a secret.



Oops. With Mistgun gone, Mest has her full attention


----------



## mali (Oct 27, 2010)

ch.12 Gildartzs powerup reminded me of that lool.......I wonder is Mira is capable of being a SS mage???


----------



## Thor (Oct 27, 2010)

New bleach guy hotter than Mest.


----------



## Cash (Oct 27, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> New bleach guy hotter than Mest.



You compare looks alot. You hiding?


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> New bleach guy hotter than Mest.



That bleach guy looks like Aizen  side switcher


----------



## Blinky (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd bang him *shrug*


----------



## Proxy (Oct 27, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> That bleach guy looks like Aizen  side switcher



I was thinking the same thing. DAT KUBO


----------



## Cash (Oct 27, 2010)

Spoilers out:


> I dont have time so this is quick for the first chapter. Mest is shown over a campfire. He is roasting a dragon and using its tail to line up coke. Gildarts walks up to him wounded from his fight with the black dragon. Mest laughs at him and takes a shot of vodka. Then he proceeds to pour it into Gildarts wounds.
> 
> Havent finished the chapter. Will update thread.



Sounds like a great chapter.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 28, 2010)

Dat Mest            .


----------



## Blinky (Oct 28, 2010)

Mest is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who likes little kids . No wonder you like him MP .


----------



## Sito (Oct 28, 2010)

Dat gildartz


----------



## Mister B (Oct 28, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Spoilers out:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great chapter.


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 28, 2010)

Mest is making full use of Wendy, having the safe route and time to kill....


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 28, 2010)

his "scars" look like stickers.


----------



## Rene (Oct 28, 2010)

Sounds like it'll be a boring and disappointing chapter this week.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 28, 2010)

More spoilers 



> Mest wakes up from his dream and cries due to feelings of inferiority


----------



## Cash (Oct 28, 2010)

Spoilers out:



> Really sick chapter. Mest is raping Cana. (probably why she hates this time of year). Gildarts tries to step in. Mest rips his head off and shoves it up his ass. Anal Crash is born


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 28, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Spoilers out:


Those are fakes. Stop trolling, Ganta 

The real ones are out:


> Mest tries to seduce Wendy, but fails because Wendy's heart belongs to only one man, Gildartz; Mest cries.


Mest is a pedo, huh?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 28, 2010)

Chalice said:


> his "scars" look like stickers.







Edward Newgate said:


> Those are fakes. Stop trolling, Ganta
> 
> The real ones are out:
> 
> Mest is a pedo, huh?



Ending Spoilers:


> Mest realizes that Wendy's heart is locked on Gildartz, and as a last resort makes a pass at Charle. Disgusted with his antics, she calls for her blue guardian, her silent protector, Fairy Tail's resident hero...Happy.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 28, 2010)

^Holy shit, Happy vs Mest is next!? 

Mest is going to have his ass handed to him by Happy.


----------



## Cash (Oct 28, 2010)

pshhh Gildarts can have Mest leftovers.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ganta said:


> pshhh Gildarts can have Mest leftovers.


Gildartz destroys his opponets, he doesn't eat them.


----------



## Cash (Oct 28, 2010)

What, You saying Gildarts beats up lolis? that bastard. Trying to copy Mest style of being hardcore


----------



## Proxy (Oct 28, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> ^Holy shit, Happy vs Mest is next!?
> 
> Mest is going to have his ass handed to him by Happy.



Battle Mode Happy. 'Tis canon


----------



## BVB (Oct 28, 2010)

mest needs to die. now.

this mest hype is annoying.


----------



## Cash (Oct 28, 2010)

not enough Mest


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 28, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> mest needs to die. now.
> 
> this mest hype is annoying.



And the Gildartz hype isn't? 

I love the Mest hype. That way when he falls it'll be more devastating than when the Hindenburg crashed.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 28, 2010)

So this thread is divided between Gildartz' fans and Mest's fans? 

Also can't wait to read the new chapters.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 28, 2010)

But we all are a family when it´s about boobs fans


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2010)

Pipe said:


> So this thread is divided between Gildartz' fans and Mest's fans?
> 
> Also can't wait to read the new chapters.



No...I am a Mirajane fan...forget the other two.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 28, 2010)

No one is better than Erza


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2010)

What ever Proxy I just do not like your attitude at the moment.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 28, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> But we all are a family when it?s about boobs fans


Fuck you! Erza's boobs are 1.5 cm perkier than Mirajane's


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 28, 2010)

Erza would even walk around the guild naked... would Mirajane do that??


----------



## Proxy (Oct 28, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> What ever Proxy I just do not like your attitude at the moment.



Sad story, bro 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Witness her greatness


----------



## KBL (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow a lot of spoilers!


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 28, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Sad story, bro
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Proxy (Oct 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Cash (Oct 28, 2010)

DAT ERZA


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2010)

Stop swaying me with sexy erza pics Poxy.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 28, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Stop swaying me with sexy erza pics Poxy.



You can never get enough of Erza. Join us


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2010)

Proxy said:


> You can never get enough of Erza. Join us


----------



## Proxy (Oct 29, 2010)

.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 29, 2010)

Möhrensalat said:


> mest needs to die. now.
> 
> this mest hype is annoying.



back off before Mest turns you into vegetable paste in 3 chapters on Fri


----------



## Sito (Oct 29, 2010)

Mest hype is lame, he hasnt done anything really, only like was close last year, but gildartz is already s-class and has had omgwtf feats


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 29, 2010)

.ıl"LûperçiόSitό"lı. said:


> Mest hype is lame, he hasnt done anything really, only like was close last year, but gildartz is already s-class and has had omgwtf feats



that's the point, he's going to show us how to mest with chu 

in fact, we are mesting with you  unless you prefer a Gerard hype?


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 29, 2010)

ohh ı cant wait for next chapter..
who's fight we will see next?


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> Mest hype is lame, he hasnt done anything really, only like was close last year, but gildartz is already s-class and has had omgwtf feats



Mest>>>>>>>>>

He was so close. Bastards cheated .


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

That's damn cool .


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 29, 2010)

Gray FullBuster. I have to say that is a bad ass name.


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rene (Oct 29, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Battle Mode Happy. 'Tis canon






luffy no haki said:


> But we all are a family when it?s about boobs fans


Amen brother, amen. 



VastoLorDae said:


> No...I am a Mirajane fan...forget the other two.


Too bad Mirajane is Gildartz's bitch. 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Fuck you! Erza's boobs are 1.5 cm perkier than Mirajane's


It's in the details my friend.



Captain Fry said:


> Erza would even walk around the guild naked... would Mirajane do that??


She should. 



VastoLorDae said:


> Stop swaying me with sexy erza pics Poxy.






wolfteam000 said:


> in fact, we are mesting with you  unless you prefer a Gerard hype?


Don't even think about it.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 29, 2010)

I started watching the Anime last week soon will be reading the manga. I like Fairy Tail


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

Another person to recruit for Mest


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Gildartz


----------



## Proxy (Oct 29, 2010)

You won't steal him over to your side, evil one


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> I started watching the Anime last week soon will be reading the manga. *I like Fairy Tail*


Poor Chuck, we've lost another one


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

You like it too Choco don't lie .


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

Its really not that bad of a manga.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> You like it too Choco don't lie .


I like tits  ........and Erza........and Juvia........and Gazille......and Gildartz...fuck I do like it 


Ganta said:


> Its really not that bad of a manga.


If you don't take it seriously than yeah


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

Must not like it too much cause you left Mest out.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Must not like it too much cause you left Mest out.


Saw right through me


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I like tits  ........and Erza........and Juvia........and Gazille......and Gildartz...fuck I do like it
> 
> If you don't take it seriously than yeah



See  

This may sound like pretentious faggotry from me but.. there aren't really much shounen that should be taken seriosly imo


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> See
> 
> This may sound like pretentious faggotry from me but.. there aren't really much shounen that should be taken seriosly imo



One Pi....

But yeah when it come down to it it's just a silly comic for young boys. Surprisingly low amount of Fairy Tail fantards here compared to the Konoha, SS and One Piece Telegrams


----------



## Rene (Oct 29, 2010)

Choco is tsundere for Fairy Tail.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

Rene said:


> Choco is tsundere for Fairy Tail.


_Stupid Fairy Tail, it's not like I like reading you or anything, I just have to wait five days for the next chapter of One Piece is all, I'm only reading you because I'm bored and you look so much like it is all_


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> One Pi....
> 
> But yeah when it come down to it it's just a silly comic for young boys. Surprisingly low amount of Fairy Tail fantards here compared to the Konoha, SS and One Piece Telegrams



Truth . That's probably why I like this thread 



Rene said:


> Choco is tsundere for Fairy Tail.


----------



## Rene (Oct 29, 2010)

Since we were talking about good shonens. New set, because I'm still pissed that awesome stuff like Mx0 gets cancelled in favour of shit like Bleach.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey guys,any idea when the ch is coming out,I mean there are 3 chapters this week,so will it take longer that usual?
Hope you wont mind me asking


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

Rene said:


> Since we were talking about good shonens. New set, because I'm still pissed that awesome stuff like Mx0 gets cancelled in favour of shit like Bleach.


Don't forget Double Arts 
Bleach is good for a laugh now and then but I do think it can get back up on it's feet after that horrendous arc


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

Uzumaki Kushina said:


> Hey guys,any idea when the ch is coming out,I mean there are 3 chapters this week,so will it take longer that usual?
> Hope you wont mind me asking


Tomorrow in the afternoon around 2:00 pm if there's no delay, usually it was Fridays but things change from time to time


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Uzumaki Kushina said:


> Hey guys,any idea when the ch is coming out,I mean there are 3 chapters this week,so will it take longer that usual?
> Hope you wont mind me asking



Yeah I say it'll take a while .They'll probably release them one by one . And no need to be shy


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

Im guessing at least 2 chapters today just because they think its a challenge.


----------



## Rene (Oct 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Don't forget Double Arts


Double Arts had potential and it was rather fun, fresh and original. But, it was far too short to get a full opinion on it.

Mx0 on the other end, showed itself to be great and ended up getting scrapped during an interesting arc where the protagonist was finally going to earn his first real power-up.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

Rene said:


> Double Arts had potential and it was rather fun, fresh and original. But, it was far too short to get a full opinion on it.
> 
> Mx0 on the other end, showed itself to be great and ended up getting scrapped during an interesting arc where the protagonist was finally going to earn his first real power-up.


Why did it get axe in the first place? Sales of it were decent (much higher than Medaka Box) so it more else had to be the drop in ranking that year.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 29, 2010)

not even some spoilers from the new chapters?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Fairy Tail never gets spoilers .


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

FT got spoilers all the time before MS started beating the spoilers. I used to find some until they started putting it out on Friday/Saturday. No point in looking anymore when the chapter is out.


----------



## Rene (Oct 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Why did it get axe in the first place? Sales of it were decent (much higher than Medaka Box) so it more else had to be the drop in ranking that year.


*shrug*

It was too good for this world.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 29, 2010)

With how chapters have been released on Saturdays for the past couple of weeks, not to mention 3 chapters this week, I'm expecting it to be out tomorrow.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 29, 2010)

I think its because of the raw provider
Before MS never used to beat the Raws but now their apparently the first to get the raws. So now we just get the chapter instead of the Raws.

Also the day we got it on Friday was a special case. I usually expect a release on Saturday. Also 3 chapters in 1 might push the release to Sunday.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

^Even then will would still get the chinese RAWs for the chapter and wolfteam would translate them, but they just stopped coming


----------



## Proxy (Oct 29, 2010)

MS updated to mention 3 chapters, again. So, hopefully they're working on it now.


----------



## Sito (Oct 29, 2010)

Proxy said:


> MS updated to mention 3 chapters, again. So, hopefully they're working on it now.



Yea hopefully, 


also the chapter usually comes out saturday morning(for me), so when i wake up(like at 11:00 am) but sometimes it comes out when i stay up(like 3-4 am)

So wait is it 3 chapters? or basically like 60 pages?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

If Togashi found out he'd have a heart attack .


----------



## Proxy (Oct 29, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> Yea hopefully,
> 
> 
> also the chapter usually comes out saturday morning(for me), so when i wake up(like at 11:00 am) but sometimes it comes out when i stay up(like 3-4 am)
> ...



65, I think it's supposed to be, including colored pages.



Blinky said:


> If Togashi found out he'd have a heart attack .



If Togashi did that, we'd have another hiatus afterwards


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

I cant wait to see all the new people again in here when the chapter is released. Should double because its Mest


----------



## Proxy (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh, MS changed their official day to release FT from Friday to Saturday.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 29, 2010)

Is Mashima on drugs, why he releasing 3 chapters at the same time? :amazed


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Oh, MS changed their official day to release FT from Friday to Saturday.



Perfect . Sunday it is .


----------



## Sito (Oct 29, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Oh, MS changed their official day to release FT from Friday to Saturday.



Its like saturday morning cartoons D :

theyll probably realease it 24 hours from now ._.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Is Mashima on drugs, why he releasing 3 chapters at the same time? :amazed


Because it's so easy to draw Fairy Tail 

He does this every year or at this time but this is the first he's done 2 chapters and a special since he usually does one chapter and then a special. Guess Fairy Tail is really popular and Kodansha is over working him


----------



## Blade (Oct 29, 2010)

I wonder the real power of Mest, he is gonna have. He seems strong.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 29, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Is Mashima on drugs, why he releasing 3 chapters at the same time? :amazed



Can't really complain, as long as the chapters don't suck.



Blinky said:


> Perfect . Sunday it is .







.ıl"LûperçiόSitό"lı. said:


> Its like saturday morning cartoons D :
> 
> theyll probably realease it 24 hours from now ._.



Yup. It's what I usually check for when I'm eating a late breakfast 

*Edit*: FT is coming out within the next 2 hours.

Looks like we'll see Death-kun after all.


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

A small spoiler for all you FT fans. C.207: Mest, C.208eath Preying, C.209: Black Mage. C.207 will be out within the next two hours.
Fri Oct 29 23:57:06 +0000 2010

told you all


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Black Mage better not refer to Death-kun


----------



## Proxy (Oct 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Black Mage better not refer to Death-kun



It seems highly probable, bro


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 29, 2010)

Proxy said:


> It seems highly probable, bro



Mest the one who dies?


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

If Mest doesnt live up to the hype. I will simply move to death kun


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH No way . 

Sorry Twitter guy


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

Ganta said:


> If Mest doesnt live up to the hype. I will simply move to death kun


You are such a poser


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

MEST WAS BEATEN BY GRAY AHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Also I think he's Urtear .


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 29, 2010)

After reading this Chapter I have one thing to say: :rofl :rofl :rofl

​
The one saving grace is that the "Who the hell is Mest?!" question has an actual explanation for it. He was never in the Guild, he just dicked with people's memories to make it seem like he was.


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

Mest  YES YES


----------



## Pipe (Oct 29, 2010)

mest is a retard


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> The one saving grace is that the "Who the hell is Mest?!" question has an actual explanation for it. He was never in the Guild, he just dicked with people's memories to make it seem like he was.



I like that . 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also I wonder how Elfman got by Mirajane ? I bet she's ticklish or something .


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

He is playing a role and lost on purpose people . Mest gonna fuck shit up soon


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I like that .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Elfman and I are getting married....punch


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mest iS hilarious MAN !!!!!!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

No comment


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Ganta said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Elfman and I are getting married....punch




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ahahaha I bet that was it . Also I doubt they knocked her out . Just got in a cheap shot and ran


 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> No comment



Mest is retarded and was beaten by Gray . U MAD ?


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Evergreen made a man out of me....._*runs*_




He was playing a role


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL Fodder-Retarded Mest got beaten By Fodder-king Gray


----------



## Duuz-Diz-Din (Oct 29, 2010)

I think my mind just imploded.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mest 

Quite the weird chapter. It confirmed my suspicion as to why Mistgun would have a disciple. 

If Lluvia and Lisanna are out, Natsu should be out as well. C'mon Mashima


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

all of you


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

Ganta said:


> He is playing a role and lost on purpose people . Mest gonna fuck shit up soon


Give it a rest Ganta, we were trolled let's just wither on back to the Giltardz and see if they'll except us back


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Mest is retarded and was beaten by Gray . U MAD ?


No comment


----------



## Pipe (Oct 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I like that .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe they cheated and mira just let them pass


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fucking Mest !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Awesome chapter....


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Give it a rest Ganta, we were trolled let's just wither on back to the Giltardz and see if they'll except us back



smhhhhh He was playing a role CB. You seen that smug look at the end? This evil bastard has a plan. You can fold by yourself. He doesnt need the weak


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Proxy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you REALLY expect Lisanna to last ? 






Ganta said:


> all of you



Come on now don't be like that 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Give it a rest Ganta, we were trolled let's just wither on back to the Giltardz and see if they'll except us back



More disciples are always welcome 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> No comment



 

I need a smoke after that chapter


----------



## Pipe (Oct 29, 2010)

Blinky post some Gildartz reactions please


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

Mest fucking with your memories 


btw, dope set


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

Ganta said:


> smhhhhh He was playing a role CB. You seen that smug look at the end? This evil bastard has a plan. You can fold by yourself. He doesnt need the weak


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mashima really overdid himself...This chapter was the greatest mindfuck of all time of all time !!!!!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> LOL Fodder-Retarded Mest got beaten By Fodder-king Gray


And it happened off-panel too. You don't get more ironic than that


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> And it happened off-panel too. You don't get more ironic than that


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dat face


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Mest fucking with your memories
> 
> 
> btw, dope set


 
Mest fucking with my memories indeed


----------



## Duuz-Diz-Din (Oct 29, 2010)

Dat face while he's looking at Wendy.


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

Evil asshole has something special for Fairy Tail. Got into the minds, altering their memories and successfully infiltrated not only  Fairy Tail but their holy land. where a huge secret lies. Mest you are truly the best


----------



## Sito (Oct 29, 2010)

mest hype is officialy for losers : D


----------



## KBL (Oct 29, 2010)

My head is full of fuck...


----------



## Proxy (Oct 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all. I expected a loss to be counted as failing, but Natsu gets by _like always_.

P.S. Mest has his pedo face on.


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

On a serious note. I wonder what Mest really wants now. This adds something huge to the plot considering all we thought we had was death kun incoming.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 29, 2010)

OR maybe they will use Gerard no jutsu and Mest will be the same person as death-kun....


----------



## Mister B (Oct 29, 2010)

Wendy's gonna be raepd. Look at dat face, he ain't sparing that loli ass.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 29, 2010)

Mest is Urtear in a disguise


----------



## Proxy (Oct 29, 2010)

Ganta said:


> On a serious note. I wonder what Mest really wants now. This adds something huge to the plot considering all we thought we had was death kun incoming.



Possibly something to do with FT's first master?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh btw, looks like Mest might interrupt the exam. I know some of you didnt want this to be interrupted


----------



## KBL (Oct 29, 2010)

In b4 Mest is Urtear


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 29, 2010)

Or maybe the first master was death-kun


----------



## Proxy (Oct 29, 2010)

I didn't want it, but there being an interruption it better be worth it.

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 42 (22 members and 20 guests)


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Possibly something to do with FT's first master?


Huge secret may be an item that the first master used? Secret magic book? Natsu uses it and Happy turns into Zatch bell for the win? 

       .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I didn't want it, but there being an interruption it better be worth it.


You honestly thought there wasn't gonna be an interruption


----------



## Mister B (Oct 29, 2010)

Dat Mest.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Ganta said:


> On a serious note. I wonder what Mest really wants now. This adds something huge to the plot considering all we thought we had was death kun incoming.



Well think about it there is always a group of badies in every arc . I'm betti g he's from a dark guild and since he's inside the barrier he'll find a way to let his friends in . And Death-kun will be a wild card  

Also


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 29, 2010)

Dat Mest


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Well think about it there is always a group of badies in every arc . I'm betti g he's from a dark guild and since he's inside the barrier he'll find a way to let his friends in . And Death-kun will be a wild card
> 
> Also



 I can cosign this. Sounds about right.

Leave Mest alone


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2010)

Holy shit

I didn't think HM had that kind of brains D:

Excellent!


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 29, 2010)

Fucking Mest


----------



## Pipe (Oct 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Well think about it there is always a group of badies in every arc . I'm betti g he's from a dark guild and since he's inside the barrier he'll find a way to let his friends in . And Death-kun will be a wild card
> 
> Also



 oh blinky I want to rep you


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I didn't want it, but there being an interruption it better be worth it.
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 42 (22 members and 20 guests)



Mest gets this thread rolling


----------



## Mister B (Oct 29, 2010)

Need the new chapter nao, Mest is my hero now.


----------



## KBL (Oct 29, 2010)

In b4 Mest is final villian .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 29, 2010)

Mest = Black Dragon Slayer


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Mest = Black Dragon Slayer



And wind dragon eater.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 29, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Huge secret may be an item that the first master used? Secret magic book? Natsu uses it and Happy turns into Zatch bell for the win?
> 
> .



Then we'd be going in a good direction 




ChocolateBar999 said:


> You honestly thought there wasn't gonna be an interruption



I can hope 



Ganta said:


> Mest gets this thread rolling





Looking forward to chapter 208.


----------



## Spike31589 (Oct 29, 2010)

wow mest that is quite the rape face you got going there. I think wendy needs an adult


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 29, 2010)

Story of my life.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

I am so repping you and Ganta when I'm off 24'd.


----------



## KBL (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm dying here


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Spike31589 said:


> wow mest that is quite the rape face you got going there. I think wendy needs an adult


----------



## Pipe (Oct 29, 2010)

mestmania


----------



## Proxy (Oct 29, 2010)

That's the best one.


----------



## Spike31589 (Oct 29, 2010)

the mest rape face thread winning over pedobear and fairy tail fans since 2010


----------



## KBL (Oct 29, 2010)

Best one for me


----------



## Psych (Oct 29, 2010)

These Mest pictures are win.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh god, My last one fits his expression so well


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 29, 2010)

You guys are killing me!


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

hahahha I love it .



Mist Puppet said:


> Story of my life.



Don't I know it .


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

CB and Blinky   

CB I cant rep you again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2010)

Mirajane is such a nice sister. Damn that Erza and her hawt brutalness


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Xion (Oct 29, 2010)

These Mest rape face pics are hilarious. 

I'd rep you all, but there's too many so I don't feel like running out. 

EDIT: Nevermind, Blinky got it!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2010)

jesus christ


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

There's only 4 of us posting them


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2010)

you guys are great.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 29, 2010)

/truth                             .


----------



## Spike31589 (Oct 29, 2010)

so few people posting rape face posters but so many excellent submissions


----------



## Xion (Oct 29, 2010)

Ganta said:


> And wind dragon eater.



That is just...inappropriate.


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

lol KBL



Xion said:


> That is just...inappropriate.



I was talking about the real dragon you pervert


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

You blocked out the erection


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 29, 2010)

Mashima is like Kubo Jr in that pic


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


>



Aw man it's a pity I'm 24'd


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

FGT. Nice.


----------



## KBL (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh god



This place is awesome

.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Fuck that we should all nominate Fiary Tail MotM next month


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

Cosign Blinky. I figured it already won before though. The thread is easily the most active in this section now.


----------



## KBL (Oct 29, 2010)

I will vote it.
Seriously .


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 29, 2010)

Couldn't resist


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

you guys


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

I think I'm done


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 29, 2010)

To much Epic Mest for one day


----------



## Cash (Oct 29, 2010)

lol how did I miss that panel. 

The Great Mest spam lasted 4 pages. Good job fellas


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, Mest fans got trolled, hard.


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 29, 2010)

Bit late but





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

ahahaha nice one


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 29, 2010)

... If you get what I mean


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 29, 2010)

^ Damn right I do.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 29, 2010)

all this Mest spam  has anyone been converted?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> all this Mest spam  has anyone been converted?



Of course not . He's still terrible .


----------



## Mister B (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the Mest rapeface pics. He would be so proud.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Sito (Oct 29, 2010)

They call him stacy

and to think i was jopinh to make a set for somone to rival my set. But he really does suck D :


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

They call him lolicon


----------



## MC ULTRA (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope he turns out to be Urtear in disguise. She sexy. Why doesnt she get much fanart love?


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 29, 2010)

MC ULTRA said:


> Hope he turns out to be Urtear in disguise. She sexy. Why doesnt she get much fanart love?



why should Urtear get fanart love when Knightwalker doesn't? :33


----------



## Sito (Oct 29, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> why should Urtear get fanart love when Knightwalker doesn't? :33



Ur sig really fails since mest only has base form, but gildartz was hiding ss3


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

MC ULTRA said:


> Hope he turns out to be Urtear in disguise. She sexy. Why doesnt she get much fanart love?



Because she's rarely shown.



wolfteam000 said:


> why should Urtear get fanart love when Knightwalker doesn't? :33



Anything Erza


----------



## MC ULTRA (Oct 30, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> why should Urtear get fanart love when Knightwalker doesn't? :33




ive seen plenty of the evil sexytime clone erza on this thread. BUT NO URTEAR


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 30, 2010)

omg chapter was awesome.
Mest being bad was seen from miles away.


Btw how did Elfman and Evergreen mest up Mirajane...I suspect some i*c*st threesome action


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 30, 2010)

My guess

Before Mest can do anything to Wendy the death guy will show up since my guess is he's the black dragon slayer and Wendy is also a dragon slayer.


----------



## Sito (Oct 30, 2010)

KaaN23 said:


> My guess
> 
> Before Mest can do anything to Wendy the death guy will show up since my guess is he's the black dragon slayer and Wendy is also a dragon slayer.



Black dragon slayer is lame


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 30, 2010)

Mest is such a retard he disappoints me...knowing he came so close last year...


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 30, 2010)

Gotta read this chapter. 




Blinky said:


> Fuck that we should all nominate Fiary Tail MotM next month



Good luck with that. 


Since you part of it, you should know what the hell is going on in that hell zone that is MoTM threads.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Since you part of it, you should know what the hell is going on in that hell zone that is MoTM threads.



Yes . Anything but Negima . Fairy Tail isn't Negima


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Mira was probably turned into stone with Elfman being the decoy.


----------



## Sito (Oct 30, 2010)

guise imma bout to answer a question somone had here, dont know if a penis is appropriate tho


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

A penis is always appropriate


----------



## Sito (Oct 30, 2010)

girls penis?


----------



## MC ULTRA (Oct 30, 2010)

no a girl having a penis is never appropriate haha


----------



## Sito (Oct 30, 2010)

^to bad, tell me if its to much



MC ULTRA said:


> Hope he turns out to be Urtear in disguise. She sexy. Why doesnt she get much fanart love?


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Yes . Anything but Negima . Fairy Tail isn't Negima



But you'll have to convince the others elitist to vote for it.

Since they like to predetermine what manga that they all going to vote on and all, that's why I said good luck with that bro. 

Unless you can get this whole thread in there, try convincing them to vote for FT over Berserk and Houshin Engi.

But yeah, anything that isn't Negima. So who knows.


----------



## KBL (Oct 30, 2010)

Fuck MotM

NF needs a Fairy Tail sub-forum like many popular forums have it.


----------



## Sito (Oct 30, 2010)

KBL said:


> Fuck MotM
> 
> NF needs a Fairy Tail sub-forum like many popular forums have it.



this

blinky start a petition


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 30, 2010)

KBL said:


> Fuck MotM
> 
> NF needs a Fairy Tail sub-forum like many popular forums have it.



This is NF, you know how they're going to bitch about that, if that were to happen. 

But I agree. The thread is active and big enough, it should happen.


----------



## Sito (Oct 30, 2010)

Lets post more to make it happen : D


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 30, 2010)

Mest's face in the snow scene screams "I like Pancakes derp!"


----------



## Ryus (Oct 30, 2010)

So is it just me or did Patherlily imply Mest threw the fight in order to get some alone time with Wendy? Guess he's a loli fan


----------



## Wesley (Oct 30, 2010)

So where are the other 40 pages...?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> this
> 
> blinky start a petition



How would one go about requesting something like that ?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Wesley said:


> So where are the other 40 pages...?



MS mentioned if they were to release all together, we wouldn't have anything until tomorrow.

On another note, I'm looking forward to seeing Zeref. Wasn't he referred to as the Black Mage? 

Secondly, here's hoping FT's secret has something to do with its main story.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

Zeref was called the Black Mage ? I don't think so Tim .


----------



## Pipe (Oct 30, 2010)

urtear is flat compared to the other women


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

It was first referenced as Dark Mage, but I've seen black as well. I can still hope


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

So Mest origins theories ?


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 30, 2010)

Ahahahaha Mest. Mestin with peoples minds - Crystal Mest is fuckin right.

He's going to need the sky dragon to break the final barrier of the island is the only thing I see happening at this point that would be logical.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Oct 30, 2010)

this was already 3 chapters worth of material?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow! so Wendy find a weirdo like that a trustful person? and she even stopped talking with Charle in a week?

Wendy the perfect pedo-molester dream.

About Mest , I cant believe that was the first time he experienced snow and a winter river for a 20 something guy that his jobs makes him travel a lot , despise his looks he must be very young...perhaps he isn't even human.


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm positive Makarov and the S Class mages are onto Mest.

Well at least Makarov and Gildartz - surely the 2 strongest guild members wouldn't fall for it?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

Rolling~Star said:


> this was already 3 chapters worth of material?



Obviously not . They decided to do the chapters one by one .


----------



## Rolling~Star (Oct 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Obviously not . They decided to do the chapters one by one .



I thought mashima was trolling by adding a few extra pages and labeling it "3 chapters worth"

good to know.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

Rolling~Star said:


> I thought mashima was trolling by adding a few extra pages and labeling it "3 chapters worth"
> 
> good to know.



Oh man  that would have been hilarious .


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2010)

Purotto Towisuto!


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> So Mest origins theories ?



A Dark Guild?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> A Dark Guild?



You think one of the major ones ? Like the one we know nothing about ?


----------



## Sito (Oct 30, 2010)

D: thread is actually talking about plot, no funnies or pretties?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

Well it gets to a stage where you feel like you HAVE to ya know ?


----------



## Sito (Oct 30, 2010)

No dice motha fucka, 


No seriously, so mest is probably after the corpse of you know who, since he wasd talking bout it.

edit: bored as mest, post a gif so i can out some Ft faces on it : D

funny gif


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> You think one of the major ones ? Like the one we know nothing about ?



Possibly. There's Grimoire Heart with Urtear and Hades, then there's always Raven Tail.

For Mest to know that there's something on the island, and it supposedly being a FT secret, I'm leaning more towards RT. Still, with Gazille "working" for Ivan, it throws a wrench into that idea. 



.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> D: thread is actually talking about plot, no funnies or pretties?





Happy?


----------



## KBL (Oct 30, 2010)

Maybe this is not "Mest", maybe a fake.


----------



## Sito (Oct 30, 2010)

KBL said:


> Maybe this is not "Mest", maybe a fake.



Maybe there was no mest in FT, maybe its like that bora incedent, but this guy has powers that trick even the masta

edit: @prozy, nah erza doesnt do it for me


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

KBL said:


> Maybe this is not "Mest", maybe a fake.



Weeell Mest never existed in the first place  



.ıl"LûperçiόSitό"lı. said:


> edit: @prozy, nah erza doesnt do it for me



Does not compute .


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 30, 2010)

Mest might be Ivan in disguise. he's powerful enough to put a memory altering spell on the whole guild, and is after Fairy Tail's secrets. can't think of anyone else.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 30, 2010)

I think Mest is legit, but his magic powers give everyone, including himself, partial amensia.  That's why he was tasting snow, diving into a frozen river, and it's why Mistgun actually got along with him.  He needed help and because he wouldn't remember anything, it was alright helping him out.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2010)

Sure he's legit. Look how trustworthy he looks in that one panel


----------



## Sito (Oct 30, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Mest might be Ivan in disguise. he's powerful enough to put a memory altering spell on the whole guild, and is after Fairy Tail's secrets. can't think of anyone else.



Its probable,


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> edit: @prozy, nah erza doesnt do it for me



You best be trollin'


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

> and it's why Mistgun actually got along with him



He never knew Mistgun


----------



## Sito (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> You best be trollin'



obvious troll D :



theres also a ripped clothes version if you want it


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Meh, I can't complain. It's to my liking


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

You furries  

Or should that bee woolies


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

Juvia not doing anything since the previous arc , Lisanna _*never doing anything*_ , which of course is the best recipe to offscreen then in the first round .

I FUCKING HATE you Hiro and Erza .


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

So you're angry because and expected outcome... happened ?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Lisanna came back for what again? 

Mashima, please kill someone off this arc.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Mashima, please kill someone off this arc.



Why do you think he introduced Mest ?


----------



## Sito (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Lisanna came back for what again?
> 
> Mashima, please kill someone off this arc.



everytime people say to kill somone of it remindsa me of kubo not having the balls to kill even one good guy this saga


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Lisanna came back for what again?
> 
> Mashima, please kill someone off this arc.



kill off emo Hughes, that'd make my year


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

DEATH-KUN IS THE BRINGER OF DEATH NOT THE RECIEVER


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> So you're angry because and expected outcome... happened ?



Yeah the character who we thought dead and who had no showings in this entiere series 200 chapters run returns out of noewhere right before the tournament , enters it and gets offpaneled in the first round before ever doing _*anything *_.

Do you think I shouldn't be pissed ?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Yeah the character who we thought dead and who had no showings in this entiere series 200 chapters run returns out of noewhere right before the tournament , enters it and gets offpaneled in the first round before ever doing _*anything *_.
> 
> Do you think I shouldn't be pissed ?



Do you like Lissana ? It was pretty clear she was going to be useless and is only going to be used as a tug on the heartstrings type who's just there to cry and do the _cute_ face .


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 30, 2010)

OMG Mest 
What happened to you?????
You can't be a pedo you just can't

Also I'm getting tired of Erza winning every fight shes in, she needs to get the Gildartz treatment like Natsu. Poor Fodder Juvia and Lisanna


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

Erza won because she's awesome .


----------



## Sito (Oct 30, 2010)

Erza needs to lose tho


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

You can't see me right now but I've Sōkotsu'd through the damn ceiling right now .

God fucking damn Hiro .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

Nothing shows up .

God I hate this arc already .


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 30, 2010)

This thread is so active lately


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

Mostly fanart spam .

Did I already mention I hate this arc ?


----------



## Sito (Oct 30, 2010)

I think it slipped your mind


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Mostly fanart spam .



Yeah . We should just endlessly bitch instead


----------



## White Rook (Oct 30, 2010)

So Mest's magic is called Kyouka Suigetsu.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Yeah . We should just endlessly bitch instead



But of course my dear Fatson 



White Rook said:


> So Mest's magic is called Kyouka Suigetsu.



So in fact Grey and Loki lost and they only _think _they won ?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Why do you think he introduced Mest ?



Here's hoping he dies 



.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> everytime people say to kill somone of it remindsa me of kubo not having the balls to kill even one good guy this saga



True. Still, at least he kills people. Mashima's characters tend to get knocked out and then disappear.



wolfteam000 said:


> kill off emo Hughes, that'd make my year



Yes, please do. Another rehash character is something that isn't needed.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

EXCEPT FOR RACER ! may he rest in pieces along with his retarded powers :33


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 30, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Did I already mention I hate this arc ?


Please, do tell.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Racer trolled himself so much he didn't even know what his ability was


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 30, 2010)

san juan how can you hate this arc it's what 3 chapters in. he got a lot of plot, humor, bamf. besides all manga should do tournament arcs. bleach and OP haven't done one, that is what made dragon ball so great, thus kubo and Oda need to step up. Btw man is this board lively with this arc usually only hate, fanart and announcements now there is actual talk. 

mind you most of it was very kindergarten in gildhartz vs mest. 

My guess is that so called "death-kun" may be what fairy tail hides on this island as the boy knows natsu and mest is looking for him. panther lily is gonna save wendy. (btw poor wendy illusions, fake memories, traitorous partners twice, lucy cockblocks her from natsu, doesn't have much offensive magic, )


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

> mind you most of it was very kindergarten in gildhartz vs mest.



Because that was 100% serious right ?


----------



## White Rook (Oct 30, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> So in fact Grey and Loki lost and they only _think _they won ?



Naturally. I can already see it:

Fairy tail 210: End of Hypnosis


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 30, 2010)

White Rook said:


> So Mest's magic is called Kyouka Suigetsu.


well... fuck. 



Mest will turn into a fucking fairy, that's the secret!!


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2010)

White Rook said:


> So Mest's magic is called Kyouka Suigetsu.



Wendy is about to see Mest's zanpakutou. 


Being able to delude Makarov and Gildartz, Mest's ability is quite impressive. My theory is he is one of the high echelon members of Grimoire Heart and one of the keys to Zeref's seal is hidden on the island.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Please, do tell.



Que long rant on how Hiro sucks .

Seriously , you do not bring someone from the dead for them to be imediately off paneled . You just don't .


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 30, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> san juan how can you hate this arc it's what 3 chapters in. Btw man is this board lively with this arc usually only hate, fanart and announcements now there is actual talk.
> 
> mind you most of it was very kindergarten in gildhartz vs mest.



Is this guy for real?


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 30, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Que long rant on how Hiro sucks .
> 
> Seriously , you do not bring someone from the dead for them to be imediately off paneled . You just don't .



Not like Lisanna was very interesting to begin with. Why add more character development to this arc, there's already plenty of it going around in this arc.


----------



## Slice (Oct 30, 2010)

Juvia lost 

And lol Mest rapeface edits :ho


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> Not like Lisanna was very interesting to begin with. Why add more character development to this arc, there's already plenty of it going around in this arc.



She wasn't fleshed out to begin with. Lisanna is only relevant when it came to Natsu getting Happy. With her out, bringing her back was pointless.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

Which was to be expected really BUT AT LEAST SHE CAN TURN INTO A PRETTY BIRDIE RIGHT ?? 


....right ?


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Which was to be expected really BUT AT LEAST SHE CAN TURN INTO A PRETTY BIRDIE RIGHT ??
> 
> 
> ....right ?



Keep your eyes on the birdie


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Which was to be expected really BUT AT LEAST SHE CAN TURN INTO A PRETTY BIRDIE RIGHT ??
> 
> 
> ....right ?



Is she big enough for Natsu to ride utilize?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

We're still talking about Mest?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> Keep your eyes on the birdie



It was Raditz who said that  /nerd



Proxy said:


> Is she big enough for Natsu to ride utilize?



A dragon having sex with a bird huh ? hmm.... 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> We're still talking about Mest?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> Not like Lisanna was very interesting to begin with. Why add more character development to this arc, there's already plenty of it going around in this arc.



Because she was just_ brought back from the dead _.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Because she was just_ brought back from the dead _.



Say that to Krillin


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> It was Raditz who said that  /nerd



I do know that -massive DBZ fan here- but there is no raditz icon here


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 30, 2010)

Mest fans got trolled hard


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

And it's not like this was a necessary outcome , like in a team vs team fight . So this decision is amongst the worst he has ever done . Ever .


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Mest fans got trolled hard



I propose trolling bout Naruto


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> I do know that -massive DBZ fan here- but there is no raditz icon here



There should be . Raditz is the king of fodder .



San Juan Wolf said:


> And it's not like this was a necessary outcome , like in a team vs team fight . So this decision is amongst the worst he has ever done . Ever .



You're the only one that's raging over it  And fuck them . Lissana reeked of fodder and Luvia was beaten by Gray 


GRAY


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> There should be . Raditz is the king of fodder .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raditz wasn't that bad, he's better than fodder Gray and Loki


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> Raditz wasn't that bad, he's better than fodder Gray and Loki



That's why he's the king


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 30, 2010)

On a side note, since FT is not out, I'm reading Rave. How damn boring is this thing?!


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> On a side note, since FT is not out, I'm reading Rave. How damn boring is this thing?!



I wanna slap you now .


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I wanna slap you now .



You wanted to slap me anyway the one I like Gerard and Mest  and the way I like FT more than Rave


----------



## Eternal Flame (Oct 30, 2010)

So many pages! Some funny edits too.

Didn't comment on last chapter in this forum but it was awesome. To lazy thats all I'll say about it.

As for this chapter:

Don't really agree most of the times with San Juan complaints, but in essence nothing really was gained from Lisanna coming back so it is basically pointless. Although I don't really give a darn her and Juvia lost. (Although I really like Juvia.)I don't like the off panel.  Infact Hiro has been  doing a lot of off panel  lately. I just wish he would take a bit more time to showcase other characters fighting beside Natsu and Lucy. I would of been satisfied if We saw Erza beat them after Juvia and Lisanna gave there all. This was the perfect arc to do it. He had the right idea two chapters ago with it, but then said fuck it off panel it is. Aside from that chapters have been pretty good this arc. This is kinda explaining why we never seen Mest before if he never existed in the guild in the first place. Looking forward to next 2 chapters.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> You wanted to slap me anyway the one I like Gerard and Mest  and the way I like FT more than Rave



No one likes Fairy Tail more than Rave . No one . 

I'm gonna make a gamble now.. okay you ready for this ? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



you sure?
*Spoiler*: __ 



because you can back out now
*Spoiler*: __ 



Fine if you must know
*Spoiler*: __ 



The special chapter will have fanservice in it 











 

I'm a madman .


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> No one likes Fairy Tail more than Rave . No one .
> 
> I'm gonna make a gamble now.. okay you ready for this ?
> 
> ...



now I'm confused, does your gamble have anything to do with what we were debating about?  pffft BlinkyBlinkyBlinky, you would happily say no one likes Gerard more than Gildartz, and I would prove you wrong anyway


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

U can't prove nuthin


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> U can't prove nuthin



i don't need to


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2010)

Erza prevails. As she should


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Muk said:


> Erza prevails. As she should



Agreed...and look! Muk is back!


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 30, 2010)

that final page:

"Imma having some delicious loli nauw"

I'll be honnest here, didn't expect him to be evil, but it did strike me as strange that he just appeared like that. Oh well, shit doesn't matter, natsu isgoin2pownzn00b


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

One of the chapters better have Juvia fan service


----------



## Tools (Oct 30, 2010)

Wasn't expecting him to be evil but...

Mest's rape face is scary.


----------



## Rowel (Oct 30, 2010)

Really good chapter.

Glad to see Gray and Loki moving foward, as well as Elfman and Evergreen.

The Master's face when talking about Erza's inability to hold back was pricless.
__________________


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

And about Juvia let's just see what Juvia has done the past few arcs .

Edoras : nothing
OS : nothing
FF : sacrifices self so Kana can get offpaneled
TOP : beat one hencheman after he imediately took over her mind .

...Fuck you Hiro


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Mest is a million times better than Gerard...


----------



## seastone (Oct 30, 2010)

Something felt off about Mest from the start. It is strange that Mistgun a complete recluse would interact with him let alone take him as a student. On top that we never seen him before even during the phantom arc or luxus arc. I think the introduction of Mest was done well. 

However I am starting to think that Lisanna is only going to be introduced to create some romantic tension with Natsu. Her battle abilities are not that great, why she was thought dead has no room for exploration and I doubt she can create any conflict with her siblings. All that remains to explore is the nature of her relationship with Natsu. 

Anyway the chapter was good, things are getting along well. Hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 30, 2010)

Mest is the evil half of Gerard.


----------



## MisterJB (Oct 30, 2010)

Mest *is* Gerard.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Should neg you both


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

Wrath said:


> Mest is the evil half of Gerard.





MisterJB said:


> Mest *is* Gerard.




What is wrong with you?


Anyways, Natsu. Tears. Emotional.


Although I know Natsu isn't the strongest of FT, it felt good to think that he _could_ plow through most of his opponents but to see him fall to Gildartz's power just completely wiped the thought.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Wrath said:


> Mest is the evil half of Gerard.





MisterJB said:


> Mest *is* Gerard.



That would be an insult to both Mest and Gerard


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

Actually, we don't know his power.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2010)

Damn Mirajane has a rape face this chapter too....a way hawter one at that.


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

lol manga boners..


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 30, 2010)

Didnt see that comin with mest. Mashima(?) really got me on that one.


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 30, 2010)

Still no 208


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

I hope they won't have the idea to release it one per day .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd feel cheated.


----------



## blueblip (Oct 30, 2010)

Step 1: Photoshop
Step 2: Crop
Step 3: ????
Step 4: Fap Profit


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 30, 2010)

How was it not predictable?

Mest was introduced as a disciple of someone who avoided contact with everyone, it's like screaming 'Troll incoming in 10...9..."


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

i'm coloring 206 & 207 pages right now

probably for future sets


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I like that .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Elfman pulled down his pants, while Mirajane was caught off guard Evergreen went and turned her into stone.



Also, is it me or does Elfman end up shirtless every single time he engages in a fight.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Give it a rest Ganta, we were trolled let's just wither on back to the Giltardz and see if they'll except us back


Fine, but first you must pass a test. Bring me, a shrubbery.



wolfteam000 said:


> I think this chapter killed my liking for Mest


Gildartz welcomes all.

Best one out of the lot.



Blinky said:


> Yes . Anything but Negima . Fairy Tail isn't Negima


Screw you Blinky. I like Negima. 



Blinky said:


> You think one of the major ones ? Like the one we know nothing about ?


Which would be horrenduous timing considering they're on an island with 8 S-class candidates, all 3 S-class members and the guild master. I mean, talk about bad timing. At least Phantom Lord prepared themselves well.



San Juan Wolf said:


> Juvia not doing anything since the previous arc , Lisanna _*never doing anything*_ , which of course is the best recipe to offscreen then in the first round .
> 
> I FUCKING HATE you Hiro and Erza .


Quit bitching old man. 



Blinky said:


> Because that was 100% serious right ?


Are you implying your love for Gildartz doesn't burn with the power of a thousand suns? 

It's all just a joke for you?


----------



## CHEH (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey, what happen with the three chapters at once shiz? At first i thought Mest was just an idiot loser, now he turns out to be something evil, i need to see more.


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

CHEH said:


> Hey, what happen with the three chapters at once shiz? At first i thought Mest was just an idiot loser, now he turns out to be something evil, i need to see more.


They're releasing the chapters one at a time.

Read the bloody twitter feed.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 30, 2010)

Rene said:


> Also, is it me or does Elfman end up shirtless every single time he engages in a fight.


The sign of a Man. 

And isn't Natsu's challenge a little... pointless? Ain't the whole reason they're on the island to compete for the rank of S-Class?


----------



## CHEH (Oct 30, 2010)

Rene said:


> They're releasing the chapters one at a time.
> 
> Read the bloody twitter feed.



Twitter is blocked where i am at, no need to get pissy
It's sad Juvia and Lisanna lost but i already expected that when Erza was shown. Well it seems even Gray felt bad for her though i would have liked to see the actual fights. Next test will probably be some Forest of Death stuff.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Should neg you both


You know it's true. Mest has a surprise identity, and in FT anything that's a surprise = Gerard.


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, it's sensible..


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 30, 2010)

I hate Mest even more now
I'm guessing this is Urtear disguised as Mest and is messing with everyone's memory.
Then Mistgun comes back to save the day


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

I think Mest is a new enemy all in all.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 30, 2010)

Mest = villain?


Mirajane defeated


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

For the first time in the history of reading this manga, I'm stumped towards what's being foreshadowed here.

Mest = Villain?
Mest = actual Gerard affiliate?
Mest = Troll character?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Mest = villain?
> 
> 
> Mirajane defeated



Don't worry, Gildartz will save the day.


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

lol gildartz


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Gildarts fans gonna get trolled because Mest will roll all over him.


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't even think Gildartz will even get pan-time if there's a Mest-Battle arc.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Thats true too. Gildarts is scared of Mest. He wouldnt come around


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Gildartz powers up and Mest dies.


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 30, 2010)

208 is out! ch.42

The F5ing for 2 hours worked wonders


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

So.... "That Which Extinguishes Life" is actually a good guy?

Then who or what the hell is Mest?


----------



## Pipe (Oct 30, 2010)

Gildartz is a pimp


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

I called that getting married line yesterday


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

The baby pic     .


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 30, 2010)

lol @ Evergreen and Elfman tactics to beat Mirajane.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 30, 2010)

Erza in an apron. 
And some other shit happened.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

The best part of this chapter was Erza


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

I need the next chapter nooowwwww. Good shit so far.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

Erza + Apron =


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

That cover


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> The best part of this chapter was Erza



I cant decide who was hotter on the cover


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

Plot excuse to get Gildartz off the island to prevent him from ending this arc's villain in one chapter? Check.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

Did you saw those fangs? don´t tell me that death-kun is a fail DS.

Also Erza with and apron

Lol at Elfman´s and Evergreen fake son


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

For Gazille going on about not getting to fight, why's he running?


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 35 (21 members and 14 guests)
> Rene, R o f l c o p t e r, Geogeo, Zorokiller, Final Giku Tenshou, DragonTiger, Pesky Bug, luffy no haki, Narutofann12, Edward Newgate, MasterFox, KaaN23, DarkDestinyMage, Spike31589, Lord Darkwolf, Fullmetal83


And suddenly people, people everywhere.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

The panel with Natsu punching the beast is bad ass.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

Link removed

AHAHAHAHA He has fangs.

Dragon Slayer of Death, I fawking called it.


----------



## Sito (Oct 30, 2010)

yea lol while everyone else ran away from what was chasing them XD, and it talked XD


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

Death-kun shows up.

Don't tell me Evergreen is going to be the one to die? She has tits, she can't die.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

Mira and erza in the cover

though didn´t gazille want to fight?...that coward

I´m the one who noticed first those fangs


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Did you saw those fangs? don?t tell me that death-kun is a fail DS.
> 
> Also Erza with and apron
> 
> Lol at Elfman?s and Evergreen fake son



Didn't notice the fangs before, but it's a disappointment if he's a DS.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 30, 2010)

Death preying= death dragon roar?


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 42 (25 members and 17 guests)
> Rene, Zatch, .ıl"LûperçiόSitό"lı., Edward Newgate, luffy no haki, forkandspoon, ChocolateBar999, Narutofann12, Aeon, Final Giku Tenshou, Geogeo, Zorokiller, Pipe, Pesky Bug, MasterFox, KaaN23, DarkDestinyMage, Spike31589, Lord Darkwolf


Don't just lurk.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

I hope he is a dragon slayer.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Chapter 208: Mashima's Musing


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Didn't notice the fangs before, but it's a disappointment if he's a DS.



No it's not, I called that shit ages ago, I _want _it to happen.

Death-kun is the Dragon Slayer of Death, your argument is invalid.


----------



## seastone (Oct 30, 2010)

Just wondering wouldn't he be a life dragon slayer? Since he devours life, not  death. Like Natsu a fire Dragon slayer eats fire, Gazille a iron Dragon slayer eats iron.


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Chapter 208: Mashima's Musing




The sad thing is, with Gildartz gone the arc can only go downhill from here on out.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Rene said:


> Don't just lurk.


Seriously. Thats rude 


ChocolateBar999 said:


> Chapter 208: Mashima's Musing



lol. Im glad they are back :WOW


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Makarov was told about DS' joining FT, here's hoping if he's one, he doesn't join them.

C'mon, for something that's supposed to be rare, how many DS and fake ones are we going to see? 

I'm more interested in FT's first master than anything.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Just wondering wouldn't he be a life dragon slayer? Since he devours life, not  death. Like Natsu a fire Dragon slayer eats fire, Gazille a iron Dragon slayer eats iron.



Dragon Slayer of Death sounds more epic.

How do you know he doesn't feast on corpses?

Oh, because this is Mashima, right.


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Seriously. Thats rude


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Chapter 208: Mashima's Musing



I know

Anyway if the guy is a DS hewould by far the strongest without counting the plot stuff, though it looks like he can?t control his magic in other words* he would be a Fail DS*....


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Rene said:


> The sad thing is, with Gildartz gone the arc can only go downhill from here on out.



Pshhhh, Gildarts was shook of Mest. Did his job and bounced. 


Glad we got more Juvia


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Dragon Slayer of Death sounds more epic.
> 
> How do you know he doesn't feast on corpses?
> 
> Oh, because this is Mashima, right.


Besides, Dragonslayer of Life just sets us up for some corny scene like: "I finally realised my power wasn't to eat life, BUT TO GIVE LIFE."

Followed by everyone important who died in that arc and had a satisfying death getting revived.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2010)

*lurks*

Anyway, interesting that it seems he's a DS.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Rene said:


> The sad thing is, with Gildartz gone the arc can only go downhill from here on out.


Nah, the arc will go downhill as soon as "he" shows up or is mentioned somehow, it always does


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> I know
> 
> Anyway if the guy is a DS hewould by far the strongest without counting the plot stuff, though it looks like he can?t control his magic in other words* he would be a Fail DS*....



It should be Wendy, being that she eats air, but that would be major hax.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

Rene said:


> Besides, Dragonslayer of Life just sets us up for some corny scene like: "I finally realised my power wasn't to eat life, BUT TO GIVE LIFE."
> 
> Followed by everyone important who died in that arc and had a satisfying death getting revived.



Thus Mashima enters the art of  and can now kill certain people off every arc if he feels like it because hey, they can just be revived later on.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

Who? MEst? Gerard?OS?

Proxy: Yeah, but this guy could kill her, Wendy would only have an unlimited amount of food to recover her power


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Nah, the arc will go downhill as soon as "he" shows up or is mentioned somehow, it always does


You don't mean ... him? 

Oh God.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 30, 2010)

Rene said:


> Besides, Dragonslayer of Life just sets us up for some corny scene like: "I finally realised my power wasn't to eat life, BUT TO GIVE LIFE."
> 
> Followed by everyone important who died in that arc and had a satisfying death getting revived.



Oh please Mashima don't let this happen


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

He can't be mentioned. That name shall not tarnish this arc.


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Thus Mashima enters the art of  and can now kill certain people off every arc if he feels like it because hey, they can just be revived later on.


I was aiming for something else, but that works just as well.

Also, you did not just link me to tvtropes.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

You guys better not be talking about Mest


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

you said it!1


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Rene said:


> Besides, Dragonslayer of Life just sets us up for some corny scene like: "I finally realised my power wasn't to eat life, BUT TO GIVE LIFE."
> 
> Followed by everyone important who died in that arc and had a satisfying death getting revived.


This sounds familar 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woHF6--jRus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Gildartz powers up and Mest dies.



Uh, not really, bro.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

Rene said:


> I was aiming for something else, but that works just as well.
> 
> Also, you did not just link me to tvtropes.



I did just link you to tvtropes.

Your day has now been ruined forever.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, introducing a character like this, what will become of this arc?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> You guys better not be talking about Mest


Well Mest only appeared in this arc, we're talking about an entity which very presence has ruined every arc in Fairy Tail since Tower of Paradise with his very presence.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

Who predicted the "Getting married" gambit?

I wanna rep you.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Well Mest only appeared in this arc, we're talking about an entity which very presence has ruined every arc in Fairy Tail since Tower of Paradise with his very presence.



These clues, you give too much of them. Keep the evil one's name from thought


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> He can't be mentioned. That name shall not tarnish this arc.


That ... that ... Gerard.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

CB: So it was really HIM that little bastard ruining even more my FT


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Who predicted the "Getting married" gambit?
> 
> I wanna rep you.


I don't think anyone did


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

I posted that and suddenly the users viewing this thread dropped from 46 to 40


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

No there was some one who said that but I not sure who.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> CB: So it was really HIM that little bastard ruining even more my FT


Well he hasn't shown up....yet


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> No there was some one who said that but I not sure who.


Blinky did.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

Ah I found who it was Ganta:



Ganta said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Elfman and I are getting married....punch


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Rene said:


> That ... that ... Gerard.



Why'd you do it? You're heralding his approach


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I don't think anyone did



I called that yesterday when I said it to Blinky.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

Final: Y-YOU!!!


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Noooo, Dont mention him in this thread right now


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 30, 2010)

Rene said:


> That ... that ... Gerard.


Rene went there


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Rene went there


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Lol at Elfman?s and Evergreen fake son


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 30, 2010)

Evergreen and Elfman's son is so ugly.

They're probably brothers who were separated by their parents.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

That child has such a big head


----------



## Wrath (Oct 30, 2010)

Hmm, is it possible that both Mest and Death guy are Gerard?


----------



## Intus Legere (Oct 30, 2010)

Wrath said:


> Hmm, is it possible that both Mest and Death guy are Gerard?



I'd say probable.

Also:

GéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARDGéRARD


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

Wrath said:


> Hmm, is it possible that both Mest and Death guy are Gerard?



"I am neither Mest nor Death-kun, I am the Mage who has long since forgotten his name."


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 30, 2010)

I can sense it Gerard incoming
Mashima even drew Death kun to look like Gerard a bit this chapter.

Mest is nothing


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

Also the first master is also Gerard.. due to time travel.








And yeah it's not beyond mashima to come up with something like this. In act he already did it once.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 30, 2010)

We are all Gerard.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> "I am neither Mest nor Death-kun, I am the Mage who has long since forgotten his name."



I am......MYSTORARD


----------



## Intus Legere (Oct 30, 2010)

Elfman and Evergreen's son is probably GéRARD reborn as well.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Also the first master is also Gerard.. due to time travel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But in Rave, Sieg was boss


----------



## Keigo (Oct 30, 2010)

i laughed SO hard when i saw the gildartz pimp cover.  but his hair, what the fuckk


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> But in Rave, Sieg was boss



True dat.  If Gerard could be one tenth as cool a Sieg....
















Heck if FT as a whole  could be one tenth as cool a Sieg!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Dammit Mashima


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

First Squall's clothes in Bleach, now Rinoa in Fairy Tail.

What is this shit.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

The shit you like to read


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

But meh, Mashima probably just used a similar image as a reference for the pose. Not like Rinoa coined the pose or anything.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Rene said:


> First Squall's clothes in Bleach, now Rinoa in Fairy Tail.
> 
> What is this shit Mest.



Fixed                        .


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy, You spelled Gildarts wrong.

Shitty FF8. My Eyeeessss


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Proxy, You spelled Gildarts wrong.
> 
> Shitty FF8. My Eyeeessss


But Mest actually does means shit in Dutch


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

This thread needs to take a turn for the awesome.



FUCK YEAH, FFVI!


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> But Mest actually does means shit in Dutch



Mest is THE SHIT. Prime Shit. That means he over all the other shit. FF8 is just common crappy RPG shit. Most overrated FF game by far.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Proxy, You spelled Gildarts wrong.
> 
> Shitty FF8. My Eyeeessss



But I thought that was your favorite game


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Mest is THE SHIT. Prime Shit. That means he over all the other shit. FF8 is just common crappy RPG shit. *Most overrated FF game by far*.


That's not FFVII


----------



## shikamaru009 (Oct 30, 2010)

lol f i see another gerard, im gonna scream... and injure something


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

> [Mashima's Musings(3)] I got a bunch of sega saturn games from my rival,* Mr. O*. Thank you! They really bring back memories.


Mr. O eh?

Sounds very interesting


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, I knew it.
Mest being cool would ruin my plan.
Son of Pedobear and Gerardogan or Mystgard.

Who cares about him anyway?  

Cooking Erza remids me of Saeko from HSotD 

Rene, change to Rider set. I demand my Saturday dose of Rider tits!


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> Rene, change to Rider set. I demand my Saturday dose of Rider tits!


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> That's not FFVII



FF7>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gildarts>>>>>>>FF13>>>>>>>>>8


FFX>>>>the series


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> Rene, change to Rider set. I demand my Saturday dose of Rider tits!


Also, I thought people liked me for my fun, magnificently shining and lovable personality.

Not for the Rider tits and ass in my sets. 



Ganta said:


> FF7>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gildarts>>>>>>>FF13>>>>>>>>>8
> 
> 
> FFX>>>>the series


You didn't include FFVI as god tier?

Begging for a negging.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> FF7>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gildarts>>>>>>>FF13>>>>>>>>>8
> 
> 
> FFX>>>>the series



I agree  except for that Gildartz reference


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 36 (18 members and 18 guests)
> Kay*, ChocolateBar999, Rene, UrumiGTO, .ıl"LûperçiόSitό"lı., AizenSosuke, Dreamer, Final Giku Tenshou+, shikamaru009, rhoceez



post dammit..


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Rene said:


> Also, I thought people liked me for my fun, magnificently shining and lovable personality.
> 
> Not for the Rider tits and ass in my sets.
> 
> ...



Cant bring myself to play it. The GBA version atleast. I need it on PSN.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> FF7>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gildarts>>>>>>>FF13>>>>>>>>>8
> 
> 
> FFX>>>>the series


Yep, definitely overrated 

Also

FFIX>the series


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

Kay said:


> post dammit..



I've already posted my fill on my curent hatred of Hiro and Erza .

I can just add that Lissana and Juvia acting "okay" with it does not mitigate it at all and that whatever Erza does for this whole arc , I will continue to hate her .

Maybe if she died then I might stop . But I don't guarantee it .

Satisfied ?


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

I got 9 on PSN. Gotta get to it.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 30, 2010)

Aww.. Rene, don't turn into Death-ku.. EMO, just because people like tits.  It can't be helped. Natural instinct, ya know.. Maybe you will cheer up, if I make you 7th Espada to replace Zommari, who was still better than Mest..(Your release command: TITS OR GTFO, RIDER!!)
FF8>>>>>>>>Mest
FFVII>>>>>>>>>>>>>Fairy Tail
Gildartz>>>>>>>>>>>>>Chuck Norris with all FF games 
Tits>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gildartz


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 30, 2010)

FF7=shit

DQ>>>FF

Xenogears>>>FF


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Cant bring myself to play it. The GBA version atleast. I need it on PSN.



Let me give you three good reasons to play FFVI. 

1)

2) 

3)


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

Any chance MS will actualy tell us in how many days they will post the rest ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Isis said:


> FF7=shit
> 
> *DQ>>>FF*
> 
> *Xenogears>>>FF*



This man speaks the truth


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 30, 2010)

Not as good as tits, but will download it. Oh wait.. It will be 4th RPG game i will play in my entire life (Oblivion, to which I was addicted, FF7, which was awesome, and FF8, which was worse than "Gerard: The Movie")


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> Aww.. Rene, don't turn into Death-ku.. EMO, just because people like tits.  It can't be helped. Natural instinct, ya know.. Maybe you will cheer up, if I make you 7th Espada to replace Zommari, who was still better than Mest..(Your release command: TITS OR GTFO, RIDER!!)
> FF8>>>>>>>>Mest
> FFVII>>>>>>>>>>>>>Fairy Tail
> Gildartz>>>>>>>>>>>>>Chuck Norris with all FF games
> Tits>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gildartz


Steven Segal with Golden sun solos. 


Rene said:


> Let me give you three good reasons to play FFVI.
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Any chance MS will actualy tell us in how many days they will post the rest ?


Knowing them it may be released tomorrow


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

Define how long it is till "tommorow" for you . For me it's less then 6 minutes .


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Dragon Quest>>Final Fantasy?


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> The fuck is up with the unicorn Jason? lol


That's the King of Figaro, his special ability is 'tools' which allows him to use various enhanced tools in combat including, but not limited to: a chainsaw, an automatic crossbow and a gigantic drill that's twice his size ingame.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Define how long it is till "tomorrow" for you . For me it's less then 6 minutes .


In 24 hours


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

@ Ganta : People , let's just stay on topic and talk about how shity this arc is kay ?


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 30, 2010)

Their tommorow is "after 24 hours" knowing them.. 

And the train scene from FFVI reminds me of that:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLCHrCwKTLU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Dragon Quest>>Final Fantasy?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

I wish they'd use their twitter feed for updates .

Like actualy _used _ it  .

As a guy who has never played final fantasy or dragon quest or prety much no other rpg in any form , can we please move on to the actual topic ?


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

People would rather talk about gaming than read your bitching wolf. Dont need you kids getting out of control again


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 30, 2010)

I wish they kept up with the schedule.

Like actually _kept with_ it.

I want to bitch too. Can I, mr. Wolf?
P.S. Never played Dragon Quest. WoW, Dragon Age and other shit too. Only FFVII, FF8 and The Elder Scrolls.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

My bitching is like the elephant in the room .

No one wants to go there , but someone has to .

I'm doing this all for your sake


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> @ Ganta : People , let's just stay on topic and talk about how shity this arc is kay ?


It's been 6 chapters and it's already better than ToP, FF, OS, and Edoras. But of course things may change and being better than shit is not so much of an accomplishment


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

MS has been pretty fast. If you ask for updates, all he will say is "would you rather we work on the chapter or worry about twitter?"



Now draw a mark across his face to indicate a slash attack. You just played Dragon Quest


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

I like how this thread went from Fairy Tail to Final Fantasy in a heartbeat.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Any chance MS will actualy tell us in how many days they will post the rest ?



Maybe it's one a day, or maybe they're working on it now?


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I like how this thread went from Fairy Tail to Final Fantasy in a heartbeat.



I just don't like talking about Mest eating snow and trying to rape Wendy


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

MS time is way different from EST. So I know for my timezone atleast there is a good chance I get this chapter tonight. 



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I like how this thread went from Fairy Tail to Final Fantasy in a heartbeat.



Lack of Mest.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I like how this thread went from Fairy Tail to Final Fantasy in a heartbeat.


It's not so far-fetched given the similarities. At least we don't have any smelly Tales fans in this thread


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> I just don't like talking about Mest eating snow and trying to rape Wendy



That's okay because you're not Mest's type either.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Now draw a mark across his face to indicate a slash attack. You just played Dragon Quest


That sounds more fun than all of FF


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> MS time is way different from EST. So I know for my timezone atleast there is a good chance I get this chapter tonight.



But EST is the only time that matters


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> I just don't like talking about Mest eating snow and trying to rape Wendy





Ganta said:


> Lack of Mest.


Yep, one could say we made quite a "Mest" last night in this thread and had to clean it all up


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 30, 2010)

ew @ mest now lmao!!!!!

glad evergreen and elfman cheated to beat mira LMAO
good thing she fell for it cause they would've been toast without that stunt!

and omg natsu's ex boyfriend jus showed up

​


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

It will be reveled that Wendy is a Summoner. She is needed to summon the final dragon to defeat Zaref. Doing this will mean her death. Mest wants to stop this tragic tale and save her. He was brought to FT verse from his own time by time magic used by Zaref. He is nothing but a dream kept alive by the faith. He wants FT to become her guardians as she go on a pilgrimage to get the power of other dragons. 

Death Kun was once a great warrior for FT. Then he discovered he was a product of a biological experiment. He is there to get "Father" which is FT first master. The cells he was cloned from. 

Any one see what I did there?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

^Oh God, that's so terrible it has to be true


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> It will be reveled that Wendy is a Summoner. She is needed to summon the final dragon to defeat Zaref. Doing this will mean her death. Mest wants to stop this tragic tale and save her. He was brought to FT verse from his own time by time magic used by Zaref. He is nothing but a dream kept alive by the faith. He wants FT to become her guardians as she go on a pilgrimage to get the power of other dragons.
> 
> Death Kun was once a great warrior for FT. Then he discovered he was a product of a biological experiment. He is there to get "Father" which is FT first master. The cells he was cloned from.
> 
> Any one see what I did there?


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2010)

Cease this FF faggotry at once


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> It will be reveled that Wendy is a Summoner. She is needed to summon the final dragon to defeat Zaref. Doing this will mean her death. Mest wants to stop this tragic tale and save her. He was brought to FT verse from his own time by time magic used by Zaref. He is nothing but a dream kept alive by the faith. He wants FT to become her guardians as she go on a pilgrimage to get the power of other dragons.
> 
> Death Kun was once a great warrior for FT. Then he discovered he was a product of a biological experiment. He is there to get "Father" which is FT first master. The cells he was cloned from.
> 
> Any one see what I did there?



Too much FFX for you


----------



## KBL (Oct 30, 2010)

Ugh FF. 

Awesome chapter again, death-kun is a Dragon Slayer.

Keikaku doori .

LOL @ Evergreen and Elfman baby.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Gildartz looks like a goddamn pimp.


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

Felix said:


> Cease this FF faggotry at once


Ultros frowns upon your shenanigans.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Too much FFX for you


That explains why it's so terrible


----------



## Cooli (Oct 30, 2010)

WHERE'S THE LAST CHAP!?!?!?!?


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

Cooli said:


> WHERE'S THE LAST CHAP!?!?!?!?


Patience is a virtue


----------



## KBL (Oct 30, 2010)

Gildartz looks amazing in the cover.


----------



## Rene (Oct 30, 2010)

KBL said:


> Gildartz looks amazing in the cover.


Hairstyle is weird. Made me go 'who the fuck is he?'.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 30, 2010)

Virtues? What be does?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> That explains why it's so terrible



How can you dislike something that gave us this?


----------



## Mister B (Oct 30, 2010)

Gildartz and his hoes on the cover.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

I see 2 hos and a bitch on the cover.


----------



## KBL (Oct 30, 2010)

I only see 2 tits.
nothing more.


----------



## Sito (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I see 2 hos and a bitch on the cover.



Mest aint on the cover silly goose


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

KBL said:


> I only see 2 tits.
> nothing more.



I see 4 boobs and a pimp.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> Mest aint on the cover silly goose



I know. Gildarts is there


----------



## KBL (Oct 30, 2010)

Death kun looks haxxed.

.


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

Natsu is gonna pwn him with his evolved Nakama punch.


----------



## KBL (Oct 30, 2010)

In b4 Death-Kun kills Lucy or Cana. .


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Juvia on the cover


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

Chapter 209

Fuckin HADES!


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

I called it


----------



## KBL (Oct 30, 2010)

MY HEAD IS FULL OF FUCK

123J81J2JOIFJAIDNANDANSD
ANSDNAS
DINASD
ASN
DNASINM12IO
3KJ12P23

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Finally, the main story begins.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

I knew that Hades is gonna appear soon.

Also lol Mest.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Oct 30, 2010)

7 members of Grimoire Heart. 7 pairs of Fairy Tail mages excluding Mest and Wendy. That is not just a coincidence.


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

Chapter 209

Zeref?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

The next chapter's name has me worried for Gazille, though.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Freaking awesome week for Fairy Tail. Great chapter. Cant waaiiiiit. Sounds like Gajeel is going down. lol at Mest panel. He keeps the rape look.


----------



## KBL (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm shocked..


seriously...

I'm just...

.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 30, 2010)

I...I....I....wh....wha...whatt...did I..I...just read


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

Either something bad happens at Gajeel, or it's a filler chapter


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Black mage Zeref panel is bad ass.


----------



## Psych (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I hope he is a dragon slayer.



Would be neat if he was. FT is getting interesting (at least for me).


----------



## Pipe (Oct 30, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Too much love. Where the fuck is Wolf to balance this out


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

BUT GAIZ.

What if the Black Dragon taught Zeref his magic?!


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Gazille doesn't have anything from Metalicana, so if he gets caught in that blast...


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> BUT GAIZ.
> 
> What if the Black Dragon taught Zeref his magic?!



More like Black Dragon being his pet.

Either way, it could be also as you said.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 30, 2010)

THIS SHIT just got AWESOME


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Im guessing Zeref is Mest master.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm guessing the Mest hype is gone now


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

Lol Mest  .


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 30, 2010)

why did Zeref want to meet Natsu and cry all the time? homolove  ?

Do I smell some yaoi doujinshi's coming up?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

Did.... did Mashima just pass Kubo's level of trollage?


----------



## Pipe (Oct 30, 2010)

and Gildartz is out of the island woohoo


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

What the fuck's up with the Zeref situation


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2010)

Totally unexpected and so far I'm still interested in this arc.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

For the love of GOD!! death-kun is Zeref?!?!? this manga.......this manga......I love this manga!!!!!

think it means Natsu really have more then 80 years??

Also Hades making his move


----------



## Psych (Oct 30, 2010)

reaperunique said:


> why did Zeref want to meet Natsu and cry all the time? homolove  ?
> 
> Do I smell some yaoi doujinshi's coming up?



Isn't Natus like over 80? Maybe he met him during that time. Wtf happened to make him 80 anyway? (This was the whole 777 business)


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks like Fried's barrier concerning Natsu is resolved, if Zeref knows him.


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

Gildartz vs Hades.

BS for Gildartz that he left.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2010)

That goatman won the chapter !!!!!!!


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Did.... did Mashima just pass Kubo's level of trollage?



This was a good thing, though.



Pipe said:


> and Gildartz is out of the island woohoo





Blade said:


> Gildartz vs Hades.
> 
> BS for Gildartz that he left.



Had he been there, it would have been epic.

Hopefully we see Makarov/Hades.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Oct 30, 2010)

Urtear is probably going to face Gray/Loki. Calling it right now.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 30, 2010)

I sure hope these Grimoire Heart guys are as strong as I think they are. Things seem to be getting interesting and I'd hate for them to turn out to be push overs.


----------



## KBL (Oct 30, 2010)

My reaction to this chapter 

=

[YOUTUBE]IUH3JQjcweM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

Then zeref wanted Natsu to kill him?


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I'm guessing the Mest hype is gone now





Blade said:


> Lol Mest  .


Mest>>


reaperunique said:


> why did Zeref want to meet Natsu and cry all the time? homolove  ?
> 
> Do I smell some yaoi doujinshi's coming up?





Kay said:


> What the fuck's up with the Zeref situation



Im guessing he doesnt know He is Zeref. Probably was locked inside of him as a child or something.


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Hopefully we see Makarov/Hades.



Never underestimate the shonen laws.

Also, i don't have a prob to see Makarov vs Hades as well.

Shit will be epic.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

DONT JUDGE ME BRO


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Goatman >>>> Everyone..


----------



## Pipe (Oct 30, 2010)

oh shit a new age for FT is here


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 30, 2010)

soooo Zeref doesn't kill things, they just age to a certain point, and now that natsu got hit he is like 100 something, instant powertraining, beat that timechamber


----------



## Psych (Oct 30, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> That goatman won the chapter !!!!!!!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Pwngoat cameo


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

Elfman vs Goatman.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

reaperunique said:


> soooo Zeref doesn't kill things, they just age to a certain point, and now that natsu got hit he is like 100 something, instant powertraining, beat that timechamber



But Happy said something like "Igneel gave up to protect natsu" or somethingb like that, thats why the scarf was black


----------



## Pipe (Oct 30, 2010)

Pwngoat dad


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> DONT JUDGE ME BRO





Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 50 (21 members and 29 guests)


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Blade said:


> Elfman vs Goatman.



Goatman solos that faget


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 30, 2010)

mind blown


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Zeref is like the WB of Fairy Tail and when we got Goatman and Mest at the same place


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> But Happy said something like "Igneel gave up to protect natsu" or somethingb like that, thats why the scarf was black



he said "*maybe* igneels muffler gave itself to protect natsu"

So it is possible that the muffler has some dragon power but we don't know what.

the muffler evolved


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Goatman solos that faget



Goatman one shots?






Pipe said:


> oh shit a new age for FT is here




This arc, is the only chance for changing it's shitty pace.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Mest

Looks like he had an accident.


----------



## KBL (Oct 30, 2010)

Gajeel is the first one to go down?.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 30, 2010)

Grimoire Hearts is going to be _the_ OS of FT.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

NATSU USES MUFFLER. HE DOESNT TAKE DAMAGE THIS ROUND.


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: *61* (25 members and 36 guests)
> Blade, Pipe, Final Giku Tenshou, reaperunique, GaaraoftheDesert1, Deathgun, Lord Darkwolf, BlueDemon, Psych, vanhellsing, Fruit Punch Samurai, Rokudo, ChocolateBar999, DarkDestinyMage, MasterSitsu, kayqe15



   .


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Mest living up to the hype by providing lulz. King of comedy


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

I was interested in the manga before, now I'm fucking psyched.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

why so many guests?  

Listen guys, register and join team Mest


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Blade said:


> .



Yes we need a subforum...
Goatman deserves his own thread goddamnit...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

It says stupid Gazille so probably a  weird and funny moment with Levy???

Or he will be taken down by protecting Levy.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Goatman ava


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 61 (25 members and 36 guests)

Edit: Damn you, Blade


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Really guys? 

This is Oración Seis 2.0.

Guess we'll never learn


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

1,068,968 views.


----------



## KBL (Oct 30, 2010)

Gajeel is going down... probably.

And i hope for good fights.

Urtear is a troll .


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

CB saves us. There is the downer


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2010)

THAT FUCKING WHINING BITCH IS ZEREF?
OH FUCK YOU


----------



## Random Member (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Really guys?
> 
> This is Oración Seis 2.0.
> 
> Guess we'll never learn



Stop it. 

I want to believe things will be different this time.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Really guys?
> 
> This is Oraci?n Seis 2.0.
> 
> Guess we'll never learn



Oh look, it's ChocolateBar999 back to complain yet again.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Really guys?
> 
> This is Oración Seis 2.0.
> 
> Guess we'll never learn



But OS didn't have anything to do with the main plot 

Have faith. The arc hasn't been a disappoinment...yet


----------



## KBL (Oct 30, 2010)

*Replies* 32,878  *Views.*	1,068,96

Fairy Tail needs a sub-forum. .


----------



## Dark Dragon (Oct 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> It says stupid Gazille so probably a  weird and funny moment with Levy???
> 
> Or he will be taken down by protecting Levy.



I will be pissed if Levy doesn't do anything during the inevitable confrontation they will have with a Grimoire Heart member. If she just stands there like Sakura making this face "" and making useless commentary throughout the whole battle, I will be aggravated.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks like the guy is just possessed by Zeref or something


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Oracion Seis were failures...
Goatman isnt...


----------



## Random Member (Oct 30, 2010)

KBL said:


> *Replies* 32,878  *Views.*	1,068,96
> 
> Fairy Tail needs a sub-forum. .





KBL said:


> *Views.*	1,068,96





KBL said:


> 1,068*,96*





**


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

Felix said:


> THAT FUCKING WHINING BITCH IS ZEREF?
> OH FUCK YOU



I still think he is a fake random asshole.


----------



## mmzrmx (Oct 30, 2010)

Felix said:


> THAT FUCKING WHINING BITCH IS ZEREF?
> OH FUCK YOU



^What he said


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Oracion Seis were failures...
> Goatman isnt...



/thread       .


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2010)

Still, Grimoire Heart
Fuck yeah inb4 offpanel fights


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Didnt like it Blade? lol


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Stop it.
> 
> I want to believe things will be different this time.





Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Oh look, it's ChocolateBar999 back to complain yet again.


Just tell me anything that was good in this chapter 
Let's see, the supreme main baddie Zereff is an emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) akin to Gerard, the introduction of the fodder (and I already see you guys have found your replacement SugarBoy with Goatman) and the arrand assortment that's just fallen into place as of yet...sigh and I really expected this arc to be good


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Oracion Seis were failures...
> Goatman isnt...


Just like Sugarboy


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Didnt like it Blade? lol



It was for another post. Not Proxy's.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

CB, that isnt Zeref yet.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

But Sugarboy was an arc villian, similar to OS and Trinity Raven.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> CB, that isnt Zeref yet.


I'm pretty Hades confirmed it was Zeref or atleast the host for him


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Just tell me anything that was good in this chapter
> Let's see, the supreme main baddie Zereff is an emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) akin to Gerard, the introduction of the fodder (and I already see you guys have found your replacement SugarBoy with Goatman) and the arrand assortment that's just fallen into place as of yet...sigh and I really expected this arc to be good



You're an idiot if you think that's Zeref, he is obviously locked away inside of whomever this guy is.


----------



## KBL (Oct 30, 2010)

lol @ people thinking that boy is Zeref.


In b4 another plot twist .


And this arc is being Jawsome till now, you're the only one that didn't like it CB. .


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I'm pretty Hades confirmed it was Zeref or atleast the *host *for him



       .


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

The ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is probably possessed by Zeref.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> But Sugarboy was an arc villian, similar to OS and Trinity Raven.


Uh, that wasn't the point I was coming across, I was stating that all you were hyping Sugarboy and he lost to fodderking Gerard in one chapter


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 30, 2010)

Wasn't Zeref meant to be sealed away or something?

Can't remember that far back


----------



## Random Member (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Just tell me anything that was good in this chapter
> Let's see, the supreme main baddie Zereff is an emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) akin to Gerard, the introduction of the fodder (and I already see you guys have found your replacement SugarBoy with Goatman) and the arrand assortment that's just fallen into place as of yet...sigh and I really expected this arc to be good



Well I feel where you're coming from, which is why I said I'm hoping these guys aren't push overs (similar to what I remember of the O.S.). I'd like to not condemn the arc just yet though just because of Mashima's track record.


----------



## tminty1 (Oct 30, 2010)

I want to see Ultear fight for real.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

KBL said:


> lol @ people thinking that boy is Zeref.
> 
> 
> In b4 another plot twist .
> ...


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

The way Mashima treating this arc. I doubt anyone will be a pushover. Also, Charles Precognition looked pretty bad.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> .



Gerard? 

Ringing a bell yet?


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

This arc has Hades ffs. People must be happy.




Seriously, i expect it to be at least better than the last 2 arcs.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> The way Mashima treating this arc. I doubt anyone will be a pushover. Also, Charles Precognition looked pretty bad.


That's what we said about the Royal Guard


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Uh, that wasn't the point I was coming across, I was stating that all you were hyping Sugarboy and he lost to fodderking Gerard in one chapter



My point stands. Besides, I wasn't one hyping Sugarboy. 

Either way, with how things are now,  FT is pulling off a victory against them which was what I was referring to.


----------



## tminty1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Gildartz should not have left. He could solo master Hades and his underlings.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Gerard?
> 
> Ringing a bell yet?



Zeref will be a bad ass. Im calling it. This arc will end in tragedy. Someone will die but the others will survive some how. 

Heard it here first people . 

Now that hades has been introduced, its makes Mest even more mysterious.  he wants to take Zeref for himself maybe?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Well I feel where you're coming from, which is why I said I'm hoping these guys aren't push overs (similar to what I remember of the O.S.). I'd like to not condemn the arc just yet though just because of *Mashima's track record*.


Four bad arcs in a role isn't enough?


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 30, 2010)

All  I care about is Urtear,Super hairdu guy,Wing girl,hades,Zeref.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Zeref will be a bad ass. Im calling it. This arc will end in tragedy. Someone will die but the others will survive some how.
> 
> Heard it here first people .
> 
> Now that hades has been introduced, its makes Mest even more mysterious.  he wants to take Zeref for himself maybe?



mest turn out to be a big failure


----------



## tminty1 (Oct 30, 2010)

I wonder why Mest is there.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> mest turn out to be a big failure



stfu fodder. Leave Mest alone


----------



## KBL (Oct 30, 2010)

Fighting festival? awesome
Oración Seis? Shit
Edolas? Decent
This arc till now? JAWsome.

4 bad arcs CB? I don't think so .


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Four bad arcs in a role isn't enough?



Fighting Festival only ended bad. So, technically it's two bad arcs in a row.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Zeref will be a bad ass. Im calling it. This arc will end in tragedy. Someone will die but the others will survive some how.




Question Ganta; Do you systematically forget the previous arc when a new arc comes about?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Four bad arcs in a role isn't enough?



Four bad arcs that only _you _and _some other random fodder _think are bad, that is.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

So death-kun is Zeref?!


Why does he cry so much?! 

I want him to be badass, dammit


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

KBL said:


> *Fighting festival? awesome*
> Oraci?n Seis? Shit
> *Edolas? Decent*
> This arc till now? JAWsome.
> ...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> So death-kun is Zeref?!
> 
> 
> Why does he cry so much?!
> ...



Patience friend.

Zeref is still sleeping.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Question Ganta; Do you systematically forget the previous arc when a new arc comes about?



lol the pic. I dont hate any of the arcs. OS seems to be the most hated here. Its alright. I thought it was better than Edolas.


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2010)

No seriously
Why is the Edoras Zeref some fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that used a magical key to control an amusement park?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Four bad arcs that only _you _and _some other random fodder _think are bad, that is.


_You_ aren't here often are you?


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Patience friend.
> 
> Zeref is still sleeping.



So what is Death-kun then? Some kind of container?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Felix said:


> No seriously
> Why is the Edoras Zeref some fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that used a magical key to control an amusement park?



For the same reason Shadow Gear is Edo-FT's strongest team.

There's still the keys to Zeref's seal, that Hades and co. were after, so I'm expecting a change in Death-kun.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> So what is Death-kun then? Some kind of container?


Well nobody knows yet


----------



## Xion (Oct 30, 2010)

Dark Dragon said:


> 7 members of Grimoire Heart. 7 pairs of Fairy Tail mages excluding Mest and Wendy. That is not just a coincidence.



Oh Christ, it's Oracion Seis all over again.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> For the same reason Shadow Gear is Edo-FT's strongest team.
> 
> There's still the keys to Zeref's seal, that Hades and co. were after, so I'm expecting a change in Death-kun.


Just like Zero


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

KBL said:


> Fighting festival? awesome
> Oración Seis? Shit
> Edolas? Decent
> This arc till now? JAWsome.
> ...





Current one, can be very good actually.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Xion said:


> Oh Christ, it's Oracion Seis all over again.


*THAT'S WHAT I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO SAY! *
But everyone here is jerking off to Goatman!


----------



## Omolara (Oct 30, 2010)

So, the Gerard vibes were totally justified then? 
This revelation excites me though, and now it looks like we ought to see some real action. I'm probably the only person here who hopes that this means that Gerard himself will actually turn up. He should at least fight Ultear, or team up with Erza against her. 

Also, Mest is fucking creepy. And oh so very transparent even if the main cast seem to see absolutely nothing wrong. Perhaps he's just very adept at genjutsu, or maybe even manipulating the Mist. Does Markarov know? Is he just setting a trap by using his best? Did Gildartz really leave, and if so, why?

I don't really see this as a repeat of the OS arc, which I wasn't troubled by outside of the thing with Racer. At least this time, the real baddies have shown up to play. OS were just minor guys thinking they were major. It started out pretty good, anyway. 

I'm actually looking forward to this.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

If Mashima screws this up I will raeg 

Zere is the closest we got to some overall plot in this manga. He shouldn't be ruined.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 30, 2010)

Xion said:


> Oh Christ, it's Oracion Seis all over again.


yeah, I hope they'll be more like Rave's Oracion Seis rather than the OS that failed so hard a couple of arcs ago.


----------



## tminty1 (Oct 30, 2010)

The goatman will be epic.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 30, 2010)

so the hate is back again


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Just like Zero



Don't speak of that arc or its villain.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 30, 2010)

Holy crap...was my reaction.

Mashima, just don't screw this up. Zeref has been built up for quite sometime...he's the closest thing we've got to a Main Plot in this Manga.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Goatman and Mest will team up


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 30, 2010)

I am very interested in how Zeref knows Natsu. There is some real big revelations coming down in the next few chapters that may relate back to Fried's seal.

Overall amazing chapters and was pretty much trolled by Death-kun as was anyone. I don't think anyone suspected that. 

Yay for us actually going back to the main plot!


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

Also that one guy from Grimore heart totally looks like gender-swapped Viper from Street fighter 4


----------



## tminty1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> I am very interested in how Zeref knows Natsu. There is some real big revelations coming down in the next few chapters that may relate back to Fried's seal.



The dragons are Zeref's children.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Omolara said:


> I don't really see this as a repeat of the OS arc, which I wasn't troubled by outside of the thing with Racer. At least this time, the real baddies have shown up to play.


7 members of Grimoire Heart. 7 pairs of Fairy Tail mages excluding Mest and Wendy. Also their "revival" of Zeref play on play with OS "revival" of Gerard and Zero


Omolara said:


> OS were just minor guys thinking they were major. It started out pretty good, anyway.


The six members of the Oracion Seis alone supports a third of the entire Balam alliance. It was said, that every single member of Oracion Seis was strong enough, to take down a single guild. They were strong the problem was that Mashima's execution made them suck.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Also that one guy from Grimore heart totally looks like gender-swapped Viper from Street fighter 4


Tinyface
C. Viper
Broly
Hades
Pythas Hitchcock
Satan-goat
Valkyrie


----------



## Xion (Oct 30, 2010)

Mest is probably a member of GH given that after he felt Zeref's presence we get a cameo of the rest of GH.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 30, 2010)

Why does Zeref know Natsu?
Apparently Mest is someone working for Hades' Guild
hmmm
interesting developments


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> The six members of the Oracion Seis alone supports a third of the entire Balam alliance. It was said, that every single member of Oracion Seis was strong enough, to take down a single guild. They were strong the problem was that Mashima's execution made them suck.



He forgot to put fodder between single and guild. 

And one of the GH members looks like a Super Saiyan with the Rinnegan.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

I think we should still call him death kun when speaking of his relationship with Natsu.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh, the plot took an interesting turn. I didn't expect Hades and the rest of GH to show up so soon.


----------



## tminty1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Natsu is Zeref's father. Natsu is probably hundreds of years old. Remember when he couldn't get past Fried's barrier. That means he is at least 80.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Oracion Seis arc was decent.
Eloras was crap.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> He forgot to put fodder between single and guild.


Hey, the story says as it says, no matter how bullshit the outcome is


Proxy said:


> And one of the GH members looks like a Super Saiyan with the Rinnegan.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Four bad arcs in a role isn't enough?



Of course it's enough. There's a chance (albeit a small one) that he may not disappoint here, though. I have no basis for this other than the hype which previous arcs have started with and failed to follow through on so I guess it's just wishful thinking. I'd still like to keep hope, though.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Hey, the story says as it says, no matter how bullshit the outcome is



I bet he becomes the strongest member of the group


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Oracion Seis arc was decent.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Hey, the story says as it says, no matter how bullshit the outcome is



Yajirobe?


----------



## tminty1 (Oct 30, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I bet he becomes the strongest member of the group



Ultear is the strongest.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 30, 2010)

Valkyrie vs. Erza. make it happen Mashima.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

tminty1 said:


> Natsu is Zeref's father. Natsu is probably hundreds of years old. Remember when he couldn't get past Fried's barrier. That means he is at least 80.


 i don´t think so, first of all natsu doesn´t remember him and also Zeref calls him in a so familiar form as if they were good friends, then no blood related stuff or such.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

tminty1 said:


> Natsu is Zeref's father. Natsu is probably hundreds of years old. Remember when he couldn't get past Fried's barrier. That means he is at least 80.



This could be a possible theory if you dont think that is Zeref right now and thats why he is there. Although I doubt they are related.


----------



## tminty1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Valkyrie vs. Erza. make it happen Mashima.



Yes that would be nice.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I bet he becomes the strongest member of the group


 I wouldn't be surprise, Mashima's been on a roll with the trolling, there's been a troll in the past three chapters

Chapter 207: Mest
Chapter 208: Elfman x Evergreen
Chapter 209: Death-kun being Zeref


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


>



Insert opinion pic you posted


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

tminty1 said:


> Natsu is Zeref's father. Natsu is probably hundreds of years old. Remember when he couldn't get past Fried's barrier. That means he is at least 80.



ldestryomapossible

No, Natsu is not Zeref's father, now that would just be shit writing right there.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

I bet when they finally unseal Zeref he'll murderize them for their trouble. 



Also GH strongest  member will be brolly-kun


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Insert opinion pic you posted


How can you not know who "The Dude" is?


----------



## tminty1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ldestryomapossible
> 
> No, Natsu is not Zeref's father, now that would just be shit writing right there.



They could be childhood friends or something.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Also GH strongest  member will be brolly-kun



He will solo Natsu, Gajeel, Erza, and Gray all at once.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> How can you not know who "The Dude" is?



Because I stay busy re reading the OS arc


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2010)

Let's not hate for once. At least let's see how it will go.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 30, 2010)

> They could be childhood friends or something.


Hades and Pegasus Tenma?


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> He will solo Natsu, Gajeel, Erza, and Gray all at once.



He will only be defeated when they give their magic power to Natsu for some Dragon-punch.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Because I stat busy *re reading the OS arc*




I'm starting to believe you're a masochist Ganta


----------



## tminty1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Natsu will use black dragon slayer magic because of his scarf.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> He will only be defeated when they give their magic power to Natsu for some Dragon-punch.



Nakama-punch. It didn't happen as yet, so it's one thing to expect soon


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 30, 2010)

Broly looks like the type who you can convert into a friend after fighting. he will join FT after Natsu defeats him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey thinking about it, do ya think Erza will fight Urtear? I mean probably the truth about that she was the one controlling HIM to "revive" Zeref willl be revealed and Erza will try to kick her ass.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Blade said:


> Let's not hate for once. At least let's see how it will go.



But this hatred.....is strong in me


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I'm starting to believe you're a masochist Ganta



Nothing wrong with a little bit of pain


----------



## Major_Glory (Oct 30, 2010)

I think everyone in this thread needs to embrace befriend their inner 8-10 year old and just enjoy the manga.


If you are looking for epic storytelling, The "Berserk" manga thread is a few down.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> But this hatred.....is strong in me



the hatred isn?t strong.....you?re weak


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Broly looks like the type who you can convert into a friend after fighting. he will join FT after Natsu defeats him.



Him and Valkyrie. She looks kinda sad so you just know she'll turn up to be simply lonely and misunderstood and in dire need of a hug.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Major_Glory said:


> I think everyone in this thread needs to embrace befriend their inner 8-10 year old and just enjoy the manga.
> 
> 
> If you are looking for epic storytelling, The "Berserk" manga thread is a few down.


And this is coming from someone who likes Reborn


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

CB, you are the Gildarts to San Juan's Mest. 

You cant handle the true power of hate


----------



## tminty1 (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> And this is coming from someone who likes Reborn



What's wrong with Reborn?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> the hatred isn?t strong.....you?re weak


No it's definitely strong, definitely, definitely strong


----------



## Pipe (Oct 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Hey thinking about it, do ya think Erza will fight Urtear? I mean probably the truth about that she was the one controlling HIM to "revive" Zeref willl be revealed and Erza will try to kick her ass.



wouldn't it be better gray vs ultear?


----------



## tminty1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Pipe said:


> wouldn't it be better gray vs ultear?



Adopted child vs. real child of Ur.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

tminty1 said:


> What's wrong with Reborn?



What ISN'T wrong with Reborn!


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Hey thinking about it, do ya think Erza will fight Urtear? I mean probably the truth about that she was the one controlling HIM to "revive" Zeref willl be revealed and Erza will try to kick her ass.



This would be a good match-up. They're related to someone, but it's going to be pointless if Mashima off-panels his matches. So far, we haven't had any drawn out matches that didn't involve Natsu.

Or Erza vs. Valkyrie.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> CB, you are the Gildarts to San Juan's Mest.
> 
> You cant handle the true power of hate


Damn...If only I saved more Gildarts reaction images I could have made a witty remark


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2010)

3 awesome chapters released this week. I wonder how does Zeref knows Natsu and why did his muffler turn black...well, I know the reason, but not what it means in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Damn...If only I saved more Gildarts reaction images I could have made a witty remark


----------



## Major_Glory (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> And this is coming from someone who likes Reborn



 *RAWR! YOU AREN'T RAGING HARD ENOUGH!* 

My tastes vary from "Reborn" to "Berserk" to "To-Love-Ru" and everything in between.

Thank God we can read more than one series at a time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

You deserve some rep


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Major_Glory said:


> My tastes vary from "Reborn" to "Berserk" to "To-Love-Ru" and everything in between.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

10 char


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

I received some fuck that day


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAxTTt7BDq4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Major_Glory (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I received some fuck that day


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

This spam....Is strange usually we only spam with tits where did our sane love for the FT girls ended?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

What is this? Pic spam without Tits? shame on you


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 30, 2010)

The Mest rape-faces are ridiculous...ever since the end of 207 ALL his faces are rape-faces


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> What is this? Pic spam without *Mest*? shame on you



Fix'd. **


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

And for the love of god, no more mest´s images


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> This spam....Is strange usually we only spam with tits where did our sane love for the FT girls ended?


Because women aren't suppose to be treated as sexual objects whether it be 3D or 2D, and the women of Fairy Tail have much to be proud for, look we have two females who are S-class mages here
​​
Unfortunately I was unable to get their faces, I'm sure you understand but I sure you can respect them just the same


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Fix'd. **



I agree with this post.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> And for the love of god, no more mest´s images





EDIT: CB


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Because women aren't suppose to be treated as sexual objects whether it be 3D or 2D, and the women of Fairy Tail have much to be proud for, look we have two females who are S-class mages here
> ​​
> Unfortunately I was unable to get their faces, I'm sure you understand but I sure you can respect them just the same



Now I know why I admire ya
*Spoiler*: __ 










Ganta said:


> I agree with this post.


Luffy no haki doesn´t

And keep that Loli Wendy out of that troll´s dick


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing Urtear again.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> And for the love of god, no more mest?s images




Sure, it's not him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

I preffer it than Mest


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

Time to tit things up a bit:









*Spoiler*: _special Erza's "first time"_


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Pics of Erza are always welcomed


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

of course


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2010)

Please Mashima do not blow this. it really actually seems an actual story is coming up. I hope Hades is boss and succeeds. Why remove Gildartz from the island? Why is that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Zeref? I have a bad feeling about this.



Ganta said:


> I called that getting married line yesterday



 Ganta gets repped for this.



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Erza + Apron =



 dat cover of Mira and Erza and Erza in a apron.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 30, 2010)

sounds like they were nursery buddies.


----------



## Thor (Oct 30, 2010)

I like Gerard 2.0


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Please Mashima do not blow this. it really actually seems an actual story is coming up. I hope Hades is boss and succeeds. *Why remove Gildartz from the island? Why is that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Zeref?* I have a bad feeling about this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





But I called Zeref


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

> why is that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Zeref? I have a bad feeling about this.



this is something you guys shouldnt be worried about.Its not Zeref people. Not yet atleast. He doesnt know who he is. Death kun doesnt know why he has that ability at all. Cant control it. Hades and Mest will clear it up.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> this is something you guys shouldnt be worried about.*Its not Zeref people*. Not yet atleast. He doesnt know who he is. Death kun doesnt know why he has that ability at all. Cant control it. Hades and Mest will clear it up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> But I called Zeref



...fine when I get unsealed you will get a rep too...no need to point guns at people.



Ganta said:


> this is something you guys shouldnt be worried about.Its not Zeref people. Not yet atleast. *He doesnt know who he is*. Death kun doesnt know why he has that ability at all. Cant control it. Hades and Mest will clear it up.



 Just like the last time we saw Gerad? This better not be the case I shit you not Ganta.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Or at worst Gerard 2.0


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2010)

oh can someone make me a avatar of Mirajane on the 208 cover?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> oh can someone make me a avatar of Mirajane on the 208 cover?


I'll get on it


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 30, 2010)

Zeref was pretty cool guy eh he kicked Ancient Egiptians asses and wasn't afraid of anything


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Yea we know he has something to do with Zeref. Mentally thats not him. You looking at the chapter and not the big picture. He may be a manic once Zeref's personality gets out. you dont know that. Until he recognizes who he is and controls his power, thats death kun.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 30, 2010)

I noticed that Erza was in an apron with only bra and panties...........How did I not notice this sooner.
Probably all the rage from her beating Juvia.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> ...fine when I get unsealed you will get a rep too...no need to point guns at people.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the last time we saw Gerad? This better not be the case I shit you not Ganta.



Gerard is different. He isnt old as shit and we were tired of him already


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> ...fine when I get unsealed you will get a rep too...no need to point guns at people.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the last time we saw Gerad? This better not be the case I shit you not Ganta.



I'm black; it's all I know 



Ganta said:


> this is something you guys shouldnt be worried about.Its not Zeref people. Not yet atleast. He doesnt know who he is. Death kun doesnt know why he has that ability at all. Cant control it. Hades and Mest will clear it up.



Mashima better not pull another Sieglein/Gerard or Brain/Zero with Death-kun.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

If he realizes who he is and Zeref takes over and still acts like an emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) well....


Im a Sasuke fan so


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I'm black; it's all I know .



 My fellow black bro.


 Thanks CB, but I was looking for more then just her face.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Im black too. We are the majority here. We are the shadow dragon clan


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> *Yea we know he has something to do with Zeref. Mentally thats not him. You looking at the chapter and not the big picture.* He may be a manic once Zeref's personality gets out. you dont know that. Until he recognizes who he is and controls his power, thats death kun.


That's really irrelevant since we don't know what Zeref's original personality was, you're going by what the story has product in the past which was limited in itself. So yes he is Zeref regardless and the arc will shed some light on his backstory as well


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> If he realizes who he is and Zeref takes over and still acts like an emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) well....
> 
> 
> Im a Sasuke fan so



Well...you best be trollin' 



VastoLorDae said:


> My fellow black bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CB, but I was looking for more then just her face.


----------



## Omolara (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> 7 members of Grimoire Heart. 7 pairs of Fairy Tail mages excluding Mest and Wendy. Also their "revival" of Zeref play on play with OS "revival" of Gerard and Zero
> 
> The six members of the Oracion Seis alone supports a third of the entire Balam alliance. It was said, that every single member of Oracion Seis was strong enough, to take down a single guild. They were strong the problem was that Mashima's execution made them suck.



What I meant by that is that Grimoire Heart appeared to be the ones who were truly running things from behind the scenes. Ultear even made a comment during that arc to that effect. Then there's the whole using Gerard thing for th sake of raising/ awakening Zeref. I might be mistaken here, but wasn't Grimoire Heart also supposed to be using Oracion Seis? Or was it just that they were profiting from the distraction of the heroes from the bigger evil?

So no, considering that this guild was set up as the real bad guys leading up to the big bad Zeref, I don't really see this as a repeat of Oracion Seis. At least, it shouldn't be if Mashima remembers that he set them up to be the ones manipulating everything. They've been our background enemies, and typically when the background guys start coming to the main stage, shit is supposed to get real. 
Mest is also being set up as the man on the inside.

If Mashima plays this right, and Death-kun is truly a sleeping Zeref or vessel for Zeref, FT should ultimately lose here. 

(If any of this has already been said by someone else, or I've missed a lot, it's because I left before posting this.)


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> *That's really irrelevant since we don't know what Zeref's original personality was,* you're going by what the story has product in the past which was limited in itself. So yes he is Zeref regardless and the arc will shed some light on his backstory as well



Exactly. But Everyone in this thread keeps calling the emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Zeref. He doesnt even know he is Zeref. So its just pointless to bitch about it. The only thing we actually know is that right now, that kid is death kun. Not Zeref. Im atleast going by the story and not basing it off what I see in 1 chapter.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I'm black; it's all I know





VastoLorDae said:


> My fellow black bro.





Proxy said:


>





Ganta said:


> Im black too. We are the majority here. We are the shadow dragon clan




My fellow brothers


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 30, 2010)

Not happy that Gildartz left the island .. guess it was to even it up. 

Grimoire Heart can't be too strong then?


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> My fellow brothers



We win this thread .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

Kaan: No they are at Gildartz level....Oh Fuck! FT is completely screwed


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Kaan: No they are at Gildartz level....Oh Fuck! FT is completely screwed



They better be.

Urtear was only toying with Natsu from what we've seen of her, so I'm hoping they're the equivalent of Rave's second OS where they'll thrash Natsu and co. then leave with Death-kun.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Kaan: *No they are at Gildartz level*....Oh Fuck! FT is completely screwed


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> They better be.
> 
> Urtear was only toying with Natsu from what we've seen of her, so I'm hoping they're the equivalent of Rave's second OS where they'll thrash Natsu and co. then leave with Death-kun.


If they were all Gildartz level than no one would win


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Gildarts is equivalent to 3 nakama punches.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

only 3? you are understimating Gildartz

Also at least 2 or 3 of the Grimoires should be at his level


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

No, because Mest is over 9000


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> If they were all Gildartz level than no one would win



Then we'd have worthwhile villains


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

Gildartz hasn't even done anything battle-wise yet, besides energy-serge.

Let's leave him out of leveling and tiers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Im black too. We are the majority here. We are the shadow dragon clan



 Ganta....Proxy...CB....Nation of Domination.



Proxy said:


> They better be.
> 
> Urtear was only toying with Natsu from what we've seen of her, so I'm hoping they're the equivalent of Rave's second OS where they'll thrash Natsu and co. then leave with Death-kun.



 They better dominate everyone except Makarov, Mirajane, and Erza. And struggle against Natsu and Gazille.



Ganta said:


> Gildarts is equivalent to 3 nakama punches.



 Yeah....at his weakest.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> No, because Mest is over 9000



but Gildartz is over 18000


----------



## Orion (Oct 30, 2010)

Kay said:


> Gildartz hasn't even done anything battle-wise yet, besides energy-serge.
> 
> Let's leave him out of leveling and tiers.



He was treating Natsu like a child with one arm and while not moving from a single spot, he also took natus's ultimate move and only moved back a foot from it...hes pretty clearly near the top.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> but Gildartz is over 18000



lol thats max gildarts. Mest is just base form


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

DEATH-KUN IS FUCKING ZEREF ??? WHAT !!!!! 

And fuck yes Hades' guild . Pity Gildartz left . I should make an avy out of the colour page


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

Mest isn´t base form, mest is just a troll form


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2010)

I will be back later, peace ya.


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

Orion said:


> He was treating Natsu like a child with one arm and while not moving from a single spot, he also took natus's ultimate move and only moved back a foot from it...hes pretty clearly near the top.



How many times has any manga supposedly forshadowed a character's possible top-tier power? It's to....what's the word..


----------



## Orion (Oct 30, 2010)

But unlike some other characters we have been reminded of Gildartz strength almost half a dozen times by several reputable people and his unleashed magical capacity so far was better than any we have seen from anyone.

Not saying hes the strongest in the whole manga or something but it seems fairly obvious he belongs near the top.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ganta....Proxy...CB....Nation of Domination.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yup. I'm hoping most but the top tiers get handled effortlessly, otherwise there wouldn't be anything to work towards.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

Someone make me an avy of Gildartz from the colour page and I'll love you forever


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll do it unless someone beats me to it


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I'll do it unless someone beats me to it



Thank ye me matey .


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

Isn't Gildartz pretty ?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

Look at that hair . Real men aren't afraid to look good .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Isn't Gildartz pretty ?


He looks gay


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 30, 2010)

too much Gildartz.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> He looks gay





Blinky said:


> Look at that hair . Real men aren't afraid to look good .



Just sayin .


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Gildarts looks like


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

He actually does a little  

Can't remember the last time I watched wrestling


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

That hair color is awkward.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

ur hair colour is awkward


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 30, 2010)

Ft bout to get raped.


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

Stupid Gajeel.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 30, 2010)

haha well next chapter looks good with Gazille getting on

but seriously emo Hughes = Zeref? Way to kill the mood. So will FT end soon since we're getting into the Zeref arc?

d'awww Mest has redeemed himself right here


----------



## Phertt (Oct 30, 2010)

Alright. Here are my thoughts on this trio of chapters.
First, Zeref-incarnate apparently has a one hit kill with his death aura or whatever. Should make him pretty hax when he regains his memory or Zeref's consciousness or whatever is restored to him. I mean, it looks like if it hits something living it's just fucked.

Second, what's with the title "Black Mage?" It better not have anything to do with the black dragon since Gildartz just left the island instead of hanging around to beat the shit out of the plethora of seemingly tough bad guys who are lurking. Anyway, Natsu is supposed to be the one to kick his ass? Come on. Thats just asking for a nakama punch.

Third, "he's the strongest and most evil man in all the history of the magic world." Ok, so Zeref for final villain=confirmed? Clearly not, since Grimoire Heart can implied to be pulling the strings of whatever is happening. Then there's the matter of Ultear. Whats this bitch really up to? Seriously, she's the most mysterious character in the manga, we have no idea what her real motives are and where her loyalties (if any) lie, and what she is really capable of. With the way the overall story is going, I wouldn't be really surprised if Ultear is the final villain.

Fourth, theres the whole "this island is home to the first master of Fairy Tail, Mavis" thing going on. We already have some sort of form of Zeref wandering around, who's to say Mavis isn't going to somehow appear?

Fifth, what's going on with Mest? Why did he pop a boner when he detected Zeref-incarnate? Is he involved with Grimoire Heart or is he some random dude who infiltrated Fairy Tail for some reason?

Sixth, I'm enjoying the manga a lot right now. There are a lot of questions that I think might be getting answered soon.

Seventh, I've been drinking for a couple hours now. If I write something crazy you don't like, fuck you. If I write something you like, thats cool.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 30, 2010)

Too many tears.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 30, 2010)

There's still Raven Tail to deal with.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd say Mest is with Grimoire Heart and he's the reason why the rest of the guild will enter the island .


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

Phertt said:


> Alright. Here are my thoughts on this trio of chapters.
> First, Zeref-incarnate apparently has a one hit kill with his death aura or whatever. Should make him pretty hax when he regains his memory or Zeref's consciousness or whatever is restored to him. I mean, it looks like if it hits something living it's just fucked.
> 
> Second, what's with the title "Black Mage?" It better not have anything to do with the black dragon since Gildartz just left the island instead of hanging around to beat the shit out of the plethora of seemingly tough bad guys who are lurking. Anyway, Natsu is supposed to be the one to kick his ass? Come on. Thats just asking for a nakama punch.
> ...


----------



## Phertt (Oct 30, 2010)

You rapscallion.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 30, 2010)

I really wasn't expecting that emo kid to be Zeref, Mashima really did surprised me, now let's see if this will turn out to be good or bad.


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

Phertt said:


> You rapscallion.



you        reptile.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 30, 2010)

Orion said:


> But unlike some other characters we have been reminded of Gildartz strength almost half a dozen times by several reputable people and his unleashed magical capacity so far was better than any we have seen from anyone.
> 
> Not saying hes the strongest in the whole manga or something but it seems fairly obvious he belongs near the top.



The way I see it. Never has anyone in the manga going all out has made Natsu kneel down in tears and give up, especially since his life was on the line. This was essentially a for fun thing that he knew he couldn't die and he still gave up. That is scary.


----------



## Orion (Oct 30, 2010)

So I just started following FT on a weekly basis awhile back, since we got 3 chapters at once does that mean we won't be getting a chapter again for 3-4 weeks now?


----------



## xingesealcmst (Oct 30, 2010)

Holy crap. the views for this thread jumped by nearly 10K since I checked yesterday. 

So much potential this arc, so much done well already.  Meh.  I'll stay pessimistic and assume this arc will enter free fall soon.  That way, if it does spectacularly, I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Oct 30, 2010)

Fairy Tail is more interesting than One Piece right know, this arc is just that good.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Fairy Tail is more interesting than One Piece right know, this arc is just that good.



No.
Think the arc is pretty good till now


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Fairy Tail is more interesting than One Piece right know, this arc is just that good.


*
WHHHOOOAAAA

*

back up, bro


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't see a big deal about it, Fairy Tail right know is just more interesting, let's be real.. One Piece has been boring after the Timeskip.


----------



## Gallant (Oct 30, 2010)

Mest turned out to be a disappointment. Not as horrible as he who shall not be named, but pretty bad nonetheless.

Also this pansy is suppose to be Zeref? What is this I don't even.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

It´s because The time skip has just started

soon it will become amazing at the Gyojin island.

Thought this arc is pretty good til now,i just hope it to keep like this or better and not fail like other arcs


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Fairy Tail is more interesting than One Piece right know, this arc is just that good.





$Naruto19$ said:


> I don't see a big deal about it, Fairy Tail right know is just more interesting, let's be real.. One Piece has been boring after the Timeskip.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Oct 30, 2010)

I do admit that the cat arc was the worst arc I have ever read.. but still.. this arc is good, really good.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> I do admit that the cat arc was the worst arc I have ever read.. but still.. this arc is good, really good.


Compared to previous Fairy Tail arcs yes, compared to most shounen arcs no, that includes Bleach as well


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

OP check. 

People saying a manga is currently better than OP, check.

Shit storm commencing in 3....2....1



GO


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Compared to previous Fairy Tail arcs yes, compared to most shounen arcs no, that includes Bleach as well



Nothing can't be worse than reading 10 pages of Kimi ni Todoke, most overrated manga ever.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> OP check.
> 
> People saying a manga is currently better than OP, check.
> 
> ...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Nothing can't be worse than reading 10 pages of Kimi ni Todoke, most overrated manga ever.



Someone recomended it to me but...is it really that bad?


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh, there it is. The Bleach mention. 

Thread goes down from here. I beg you guys. Dont do it


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

The Future Arc in Reborn is better than Oración Seis arc in Fairy Tail

I'd rather sit through the entirety of the Arrancar arc through the Winter War arc in Bleach than sit through The Edorlas arc in Fairy Tail 

The last half of Inuyasha is better than all of Fairy Tail


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes it is

think it´s a pity that reborn became a non yaoi but at the same time Yaoi manga, it could have been better for Tsuna to have a normal harem


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Oct 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Someone recomended it to me but...is it really that bad?



Yes, it would make you sleep in less than 10 secs, all the characters are boring and stupid, it takes 50 pages  for the main heroine to say hello.


----------



## Cash (Oct 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> The Future Arc in Reborn is better than Oraci?n Seis arc in Fairy Tail
> 
> I'd rather sit through the entirety of the Arrancar arc through the Winter War arc in Bleach than sit through The Edorlas arc in Fairy Tail
> 
> The last half of Inuyasha is better than all of Fairy Tail



You asshole


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

CB you are insane


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't think you couldn't find a manga as gay as Reborn in Shonen Jump, ohh wait.. there is one.. I let you guess.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> You asshole





luffy no haki said:


> CB you are insane


Oh I'm not done yet


----------



## Orion (Oct 31, 2010)

Orion said:


> So I just started following FT on a weekly basis awhile back, since we got 3 chapters at once does that mean we won't be getting a chapter again for 3-4 weeks now?



Can someone please answer my question.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 31, 2010)

No one knows.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 31, 2010)

^Plus the ending of chapter 209 doesn't mention a break


----------



## Gallant (Oct 31, 2010)

Orion said:


> Can someone please answer my question.



The 3 chapter thing was just a rare occurrence. From what I know, there will still be a chapter. Fairy Tail is one of the few WSM series that doesn't get forced on break like the others. The others being half the magazine though in rotating order.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2010)

So Mest is part of GH?

It's also nice that Gildartz leaves as soon as GH comes. He would probably solo......SS2 Gildartz


----------



## YellowFlashUzumaki (Oct 31, 2010)

natsu=igneel


boom.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 31, 2010)

Honestly this is the most fun I have had with an arc yet in Fairy tail.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Oct 31, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> I don't think you couldn't find a manga as gay as Reborn in Shonen Jump, ohh wait.. there is one.. I let you guess.



I can't believe nobody knows the answer to such an easy question..


----------



## Proxy (Oct 31, 2010)

If there's one thing about Mashima, he doesn't take breaks, even if he's working on multiple mangas.

If only Togashi would learn from him in that regard.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 31, 2010)

^Quality over quantity


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

Grimoire Fart DURR HURR


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 31, 2010)

Last 2 chapters caught me offguard. This arc is looking fantastic.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't get it.

I thought GH searched for some keys to revive Zeref...

And why do I have a feeling that GH are going to be defeated now?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

Death guy is probably some new guy Zeref took over but he didn't put him through all the mental manipulation that he did to Gerard so he couldn't completely take over him . Hence confused Death-kun . 

Or some shit like that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2010)

Guys its naruto19....if you do not know by now to simply ignore his crap, you do now.


 and thanks CB for this Avy.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

Responding to Naruto19


----------



## wolfteam000 (Oct 31, 2010)

So actually, do we hate Edoras arc more or OS arc more? Personally, I thought the OS arc seemed better even though Edoras arc had more fan service


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

OS was the worst .


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 31, 2010)

I can see this GH arc carrying over multiple arcs. I can at the very least see them kidnapping Death-kun now before they unlock all the keys and then a Rescue arc is established. As soon as the they get to him, they unlock Zeref somehow using Lucy's power (keys amiright) and Death-kun and Natsu fight off against Zeref either physically, or in Death-kun's mind.

Part of that was joking like Lucy, but I can actually see some of this happening. After the Zeref revelation, I am ok if we go back to predictability for a bit.


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 31, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Death guy is probably some new guy Zeref took over but he didn't put him through all the mental manipulation that he did to Gerard so he couldn't completely take over him . Hence confused Death-kun .
> 
> Or some shit like that



Zeref never took anyone over manz.

Im diggin the chaps, Will be very disappointed if Mest turns out to be dark guild fodder.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> Zeref never took anyone over manz.



Oh yeah it turned out it was Ultear that manipulated him .


----------



## Proxy (Oct 31, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> So actually, do we hate Edoras arc more or OS arc more? Personally, I thought the OS arc seemed better even though Edoras arc had more fan service



The OS arc was worse, IMO. It started off well enough, but once the actual fighting began and _he_ appeared, it was straight downhill. And to top it off, we were given Charle.

The Edolas arc though, we had several bad fights, some good showing with Gazille and were given Pantherlily and Lisanna. All in all, Lisanna's appearance served less of a purpose than Charle.

Plus, Erza 2x


----------



## Yasha (Oct 31, 2010)

OS arc is by far the worst arc in FT. Mashima apparently didn't put much thought into the characters' design. All the members of OS looked either bland or plain ugly. Their strengths were ridiculously overhyped and the ways they're finished were all very anti-climatic. I can't even remember what some of them look like right now, but I can still remember the OS in Rave Master very well (I finished the series more than 5 years ago).


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 31, 2010)

In all honesty, my memories of the OS arc are blurry. I don't remember much beyond that Wendy's "guild" was a target and there was an emo dude.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 31, 2010)

whoa... 

emo dude is Zeref!?

i want the next 3 chapters NAO!


----------



## Xion (Oct 31, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Death guy is probably some new guy Zeref took over but he didn't put him through all the mental manipulation that he did to Gerard so he couldn't completely take over him . Hence confused Death-kun .
> 
> Or some shit like that



You wish.

I hate to break it to you, but than pansy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is likely THE Zeref, maybe just not fully there yet if you're lucky.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 31, 2010)

so what about that hole Mashima showed after the TOP arc where Zeref was implied to be sleeping?


----------



## Lavitz (Oct 31, 2010)

The design of the GH members is pretty good! Way better than the OS's characters design! If they will fight against the FT member I think Ultear will fight against Erza because of Gerard but... I think Gray vs Ultear would be much better. I think it would be important for Gray to learn Ur's past and maybe fighting against Ultear he will learn a magic that not even Ur was able to learn.
And a little bit Rave Master about it:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Gray is a little bit similiar to Musica right? So maybe their fight would be like the one Musica had against Reina^^


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 31, 2010)

Finally a dark guild.


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Have faith. The arc hasn't been a disappoinment...yet


This arc has been a disappointment the moment Gildartz left the island with Fried and Bixlow. 



Ganta said:


> People saying a manga is currently better than OP, check.


Bastard!! and Berserk are better than One Piece.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 31, 2010)

Chalice said:


> so what about that hole Mashima showed after the TOP arc where Zeref was implied to be sleeping?



Mashima is forgetful 



Rene said:


> This arc has been a disappointment the moment Gildartz left the island with Fried and Bixlow.
> 
> 
> Bastard!! and Berserk are better than One Piece.



At least we were given a glimpse of his power. I'd like to see Ivan now, and what he's capable of.


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

I hate how almost half of my reps are from this thread, but whenever I click the link to view the post it messes up and links me to a completely unrelated page.

Can't even see what Agmaster negged me for.  Knowing his tendency to think Bleach is the best thing ever it's probably the post where I said the new Aizen look alike was wearing Squall's clothes.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 31, 2010)

UndineWrath said:


> Finally a dark guild.


The fun begins again.


----------



## Xion (Oct 31, 2010)

Gray said:


> The fun begins again.



This will be different from OS.

Instead of each member going down against two FT mages, they will go down against three. 

Oh and instead of the GL getting beaten by Natsu, he will get beaten by a Natsu and Erza tagteam.


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

Makarov vs Hades.

Make it happen Mashima. Makarov finally gets a chance to fight.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

Proxy said:


> At least we were given a glimpse of his power. I'd like to see Ivan now, and what he's capable of.



I'd say Ivan will only ever get one big fight and will likely die during it .



Gray said:


> The fun begins again.







Rene said:


> Makarov vs Hades.
> 
> Make it happen Mashima. Makarov finally gets a chance to fight.



I hope Hades is as badass as his chair .


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 31, 2010)

meh so hope there is a fire mage in GH, that's always luls like in ch 1 and during phantom arc when natsu fought them. 

who knows maybe three conveniently aligned mages to the dragon slayers, resulting in dragon force*3.

then maybe an almost win for good guys till someone offs lisana again, her continuing deaths should so be a running gag. 

Also like the idea of a new ally from this arc. Imagine zeref becomes a member of fairy tail in secret or some crap.

also agree goat-man may enter the legion of legendary fodder with roid-owl, block-due-who-says-dandy, and sugarboy. They should all join a guild led by the crazy man from moon island arc and destroy the moon once and for all. 

Or just ask gildartz to destroy it he easily could, that would really piss the council off .

Ganta and pedo edits. lol. that is all.

Also does hades look like edo-king/head dude from council? is he gerarding this arc cause well technically he is gerard's father in this world as well as I believe even in FT genes determine appearance. 

If so will he rescue his boy and give us evil gerard again. please god I hope not maybe he will off gerard once and for all, then takeover the role, for his failure son.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

> Ganta and pedo edits. keep up the luls.



I was doing them too


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 31, 2010)

sorry blinky just seen the latest by ganta that's all. you got skills too. I think there was a third one in one the initial 207 rush but that was like 20 pages ago.

man this thread is jumpin.

also wasn't there supposed to be a anime announcement and a special about natsu's house that we have never seen. my guess is his house is empty because he burns every piece of furniture he gets to consume the flames. 

The does gildartz even have a home? or does he sleep outside. maybe he has fried put his magic glyphs on everything so he can use a real house. but then why do they not do that to magnolia so he doesn't destroy it? 

it would suck to wake up in morning to use the toilet only for it to crumple beneath you then punch the wall in annoyance and be drop-trawl for the world to see.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

tis a good thread


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 31, 2010)

Makarov is the favourite to die...


----------



## Kenzo (Oct 31, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Makarov is the favourite to die...



Highly unlikely that Makarov will die before the Ivan arc


----------



## Shika (Oct 31, 2010)

Makarov's time has come. 








to kick some ass.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

Shika said:


> Makarov's time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Makarov doing something


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

Makarov beat Jose ... 145 chapters ago or something.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

Rene said:


> Makarov beat Jose ... 145 chapters ago or something.



Yeah but he only did Fairy Law he didn't really fight


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 31, 2010)

i rly wonder how Zeref knows Natsu this will be interesting


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Yeah but he only did Fairy Law he didn't really fight


Actually they did fight normally. 

It just got mostly off paneled.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

Rene said:


> Actually they did fight normally.
> 
> It just got mostly off paneled.



Oh did it ? 

That was a good arc  . Might reread it sometime .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 31, 2010)

How should we call the goat guy from GH for now? He looks like some goat demon or something so... Azazel or Baphomet? 

Ah, and I'm sure we all learned our lesson, right? We shouldn't overhype those guys.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

Hopefully he's as awesome as Fukurou .


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 31, 2010)

that guy to the right of Urtear looks like some crazy mofo! I like him right away


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 31, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> How should we call the goat guy from GH for now? He looks like some goat demon or something so... Azazel or Baphomet?


Eh, Goat Guy is fine


Zorokiller said:


> that guy to the right of Urtear looks like some crazy mofo! I like him right away


He's gonna die first.......by Lucy


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 31, 2010)

hopefully he is.
 arcs are defined by awesome/hilarious characters.

 phantom had gajeel and juvia,
 tower had fukurou and block-dude, 
moon island had mayor and  dude with claws , 
OS had wendy and ishiyama,  
edolas had sugarboy and panther lily. 

good arcs had funny and awesome characters. arcs some find poor just had weird characters for laughs. I so hope goat dude joins these characters in the history of FT awesome. but I still believe sugar boy and fukurou stand alone in there own class.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 31, 2010)

last chapter was really funny


----------



## Jugger (Oct 31, 2010)

Fairy tail first master beated Zeref long time ago. Now they are going to get something that he left behind


----------



## aionaraP (Oct 31, 2010)

wow. i am just surprised with another plot hole introduced this chapter. sigh.
im trying real hard to love reading fairy tail but mishima's trolling is getting on my nerves he is starting to be kubo the 2nd. first we got a whole bunch of blue haired guy with a tatoo on his left face running around in every corner and dimension. and now we get to have a final boss who was said to be killed a long time ago and now was revealed to be a wimpy kid and looks like he is some kind of dragon slayer.

the author even sent gildartz, bixlow and co. home so that they wont be able to one shot any of those fodders. 

and wtf, in the previous chapters it was said that the island is protected by the strongest barrier or something and NO ONE would be able to find it. and now we have a dark guild who just appeared out of nowhere claiming that theyre next course is due fairy island. 

LOL at the goat mage. its the only thing that saved this 3 chapter special blowout.


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> -snip-


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

ahahahahaha nice Rene


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

Serious discussion in my Fairy Tail thread.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

It's not welcome . Like Mest .


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 31, 2010)

If this whiny little bitch Emo-kun is Zeref, the most fearsome, powerful mage in FT-universe...
WOMAN, GIVE ME MY DAMN COFFEE AND SHOTGUN!!!
GH looks better than OS anyway:
OS:
Some mofo wearing leather pants
Pixel guy who became good
Angel, who wasn't really hawt
Zero, the random bad boss
Midnight
Racer, whose power was trolled

GH:
Hades, who probably is Zeref, but told them ,that emo-kid is Zeref, just for lulz 
Ul-boobies
Some guy, that spends too much time in McDonalds
Pein with Super-Sayian mode
Goatma.. wait, it's fucking SATAN!
Some cutie with wings
And a guy that looks like Hidan with glasses and Elvis hairdo.
And if Mest is in GH, he is probably a janitor in their airship, nothing more..

Millenium (Hellsing) also had airship, and they weren't fail
Airship gives +50 to FAIL PROTECTION.
Unfortunatly for GH nothing has protection against Gildartz, so he went away to make this arc longer than one chapter.


----------



## aionaraP (Oct 31, 2010)

lol kids


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

Rene said:


> Serious discussion in my Fairy Tail thread.


Tell me about it 


Blinky said:


> It's not welcome . Like Mest .



Either Blinky goes or Gildarts goes.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

> Unfortunatly it doesn't protect against Gildartz, so poor guy went away to make this arc longer than one chapter.



I guess Gildartz vs Hades will never happen


----------



## AizenSosuke (Oct 31, 2010)

Once this arc will be long enough he will come back. This chapter will come out 21.12.2012, and end with fans crying so much manly tears because of awesomness, that there's going to be giant flood. Goodbye Earth, but we still got Edoras to troll


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I guess Gildartz vs Hades will never happen



Don't underestimate the shonen laws.




I hope Hades at least to be badass. Not another Zero clone.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

Natsu better not fucking beat him . That'd be pathetic .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2010)

UndineWrath said:


> Finally a dark guild.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

Well we've never had a Dark Guild arc before


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Well we've never had a Dark Guild arc before



 Yes...none that I can recently recall from this year.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 31, 2010)

Fairy Tail had a _triple_ chapter this week, and *shit just got real*. At long last, the main plot is kicking into gear. This won't be the last arc, but it's the beginning of the end.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 31, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Natsu better not fucking beat him . That'd be pathetic .



Given the man's track record......it's very likely .


----------



## Beckman (Oct 31, 2010)

Hoping for some good Hades vs Makarov action 


Would be fun if fodder-Mest got his ass handed to him by fodder-Gray again in a serious fight this time ^.^


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 31, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Well we've never had a Dark Guild arc before





VastoLorDae said:


> Yes...none that I can recently recall from this year.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Given the man's track record......it's very likely .



 Natsu....not beating the main arc villain?...outragous!



DividedByZero said:


> Hoping for some good Hades vs Makarov action



 sorry but Makarov will get sealed before they can even begin to fight. Natsu will come in and struggle against hades. Then he will eat death magic because it some how connects to fire and defeat Hades. Then Mashima will hopefully make it up to us by having Urtear join FT.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 31, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Natsu....not beating the main arc villain?...outragous!



Jose 


VastoLorDae said:


> Then Mashima will hopefully make it up to us by having Urtear join FT.


That's almost as retarded as letting Gerard joining Fair....oh shit


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2010)

Natsu will achieve the Dragon Slayer stage 2 form.

Hades is gonna start to run.

Gildartz returns again and proceeds to pwn them for the lulz.

Mest is watching speechless.


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

Im ready for the big secret about Natsu's past.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Jose



 Gazille had the most panel time so...and really Jose was just doing his job...Gazille took it to a whole nother level so....yeah>.>



> That's almost as retarded as letting Gerard joining Fair....oh shit



which they did before the story even started


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

If Makarov fights Hades I'd forgive Gildartz random exit .


----------



## MisterJB (Oct 31, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Gazille had the most panel time so...and really Jose was just doing his job...Gazille took it to a whole nother level so....yeah>.>



Jose was going to destroy Fairy Tail one way or another so he wasn't "just doing his job".


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 31, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Gazille had the most panel time so...and really Jose was just doing his job...Gazille took it to a whole nother level so....yeah>.>


He was still the main villain of that arc though, at worst Gazille to Natsu was what Ulquiorra to Ichigo was throughout the Hueco Mundo arc didn't change the fact that Aizen was the main villain


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

That's why Phantom Lord was a good arc .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2010)

MisterJB said:


> Jose was going to destroy Fairy Tail one way or another so he wasn't "just doing his job".



 But he did not have to do that if they gave up Lucy



ChocolateBar999 said:


> He was still the main villain of that arc though, at worst Gazille to Natsu was what Ulquiorra to Ichigo was throughout the Hueco Mundo arc didn't change the fact that Aizen was the main villain



 Yeah that does not really go together because...you know....Ichigo actually llost...multiple times....that day.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah that does not really go together because...you know....Ichigo actually llost...multiple times....that day.



That doesn't change the fact that Ulquiorra wasn't the primary antagonist


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

Thats just how much of a puss Ichigo is.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 31, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah that does not really go together because...you know....Ichigo actually llost...multiple times....that day.


And? That doesn't negate his position.


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Either Blinky goes or Gildarts goes.


Sorry Blinky. 



VastoLorDae said:


> Then Mashima will hopefully make it up to us by having Urtear join FT.


More Tits in Fairy Tail? I'm not complaining.

I guess that's one of the reasons OS was disappointing. Sure Wendy looks cute, but she doesn't do well in the tits division.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 31, 2010)

Urtear joining Fairy Tail
My dream come true

If only it could happen 
The more I think about it the more it seems like either Lucy or Makarov are going to die this arc.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2010)

Natsu will beat Hades. Im calling it. Remember you heard it first here guys.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 31, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Urtear joining Fairy Tail
> My dream come true
> 
> If only it could happen
> The more I think about it the more it seems like either Lucy or Makarov are going to die this arc.



Lucy is the narrator. She won't die or this manga will cease existing.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 31, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Lucy is the narrator. She won't die or this manga will cease existing.


She will keep narrating the story from the afterlife. There, problem solved.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2010)

Isn't Lucy the main character? Why would she die?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2010)

Because she can be revived?

I mean if HE revived why Lucy wouldn´t?


----------



## Rolling~Star (Oct 31, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Isn't Lucy the main character? Why would she die?



well, goku died in dbz


----------



## seastone (Oct 31, 2010)

Zeref is the strongest mage ever huh. No wonder the council were terrified of him coming back

You know given that the scales went black on Natsu's scarf, is it possible that Igneel was the black dragon that messed up Gildarz? Assuming the scaly scarf is made of Igneel's scales. 

Anyway now with Hades, things are getting interesting 



luffy no haki said:


> Because she can be revived?
> 
> I mean if HE revived why Lucy wouldn´t?



I am not sure being a coma counts as being dead. 

Though he is probably the most durable character in the manga, couldn't even kill himself


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 31, 2010)

LOL, Fried, Bixlow and Gildartz _leave _and Markarov is far away getting drunk just as Grimoire Heart comes a calling.

Am I the only one who went "Huh, how convenient"?

To that note, though, even though he's a pretty horrible character, Mest being able to fool pretty much everyone in the Guild _including Markarov _is quite impressive.


----------



## KBL (Oct 31, 2010)

He casted a genjutsu .


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Urtear joining Fairy Tail
> My dream come true
> 
> If only it could happen
> The more I think about it the more it seems like either Lucy or Makarov are going to die this arc.



Makarov? Maybe.

Lucy? Excuse me while I laugh my ass off at the prospect of this.


----------



## KBL (Oct 31, 2010)

Lucy dying?   .


----------



## Eternal Flame (Oct 31, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> So actually, do we hate Edoras arc more or OS arc more? Personally, I thought the OS arc seemed better even though Edoras arc had more fan service



You can say Os was worst but as I've said before, Edoras for me was More disappointing. When Os started didn't really have any high expectations for it so I just went along went the flow of the arc. Edoras established a few interesting things that Hiro just plain didn't make any good use of. Edo tail,magical weapons etc... also there was some weird off panel and blatantly obvious stuff happening in that arc also.

Latest two chapters were pretty good. Surprised about the Zeref thing, and Hades and company appearing. Arc is shaping up great.

Kinda surprised by Zerefs powers, thought if you get to close you die, but then Natsu straight up punched him in the face. So I guess its not auto.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 31, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I'd say Ivan will only ever get one big fight and will likely die during it .
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Hades is as badass as his chair .



We are not amused 

I want to see Makarov lose to Ivan. 



VastoLorDae said:


> Natsu....not beating the main arc villain?...outragous!
> 
> sorry but Makarov will get sealed before they can even begin to fight. Natsu will come in and struggle against hades. Then he will eat death magic because it some how connects to fire and defeat Hades. Then Mashima will hopefully make it up to us by having Urtear join FT.





SasuOna said:


> Urtear joining Fairy Tail
> My dream come true
> 
> If only it could happen
> The more I think about it the more it seems like either Lucy or Makarov are going to die this arc.



Urtear in FT? 

If there's one thing I dislike about this manga, aside from bad arcs/_certain characters_, it's that no one holds a grudge against another. 

You were a villain this arc? Yup.
Here comes the next arc and they're teammates or hanging out and joking around.

I'm calling it now, Hades is going to join FT after Makarov kills everyone in his guild and after he kills Makarov


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

Rolling~Star said:


> well, goku died in dbz



Felt like he died every other ep to me.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 31, 2010)

Broly will join FT and become Natsus new rival/bff. Gajeel is either killed off or given the Gray treatment.


----------



## KBL (Oct 31, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Broly will join FT and become Natsus new rival/bff. Gajeel is *either killed off or given the Gray treatment. *



You didn't said that... you didn't .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2010)

but he did....


----------



## KBL (Oct 31, 2010)

Gajeel will never be like Gray .


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

Gajeel is stupid


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2010)

Badass Gajeel.


----------



## KBL (Oct 31, 2010)

Wait till Gajeel use his Dragon Force .


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2010)

Iron Dragon Force.


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

He'll activate it and get one shotted next chapter


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2010)

Gajeel will release his own Cosmos and will start to pwn.


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

Mest jizzes cosmos


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2010)

Cosmos jizzes Mest.


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

Because he allows it. Its like when he lets Gildarts eat dinner and not take his lunch money every once and awhile.


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2010)

Mest is Mest.


----------



## KBL (Oct 31, 2010)

The next week we will have a...


1) A 100 % comedy/filler chapter... with Gajeel doing stupid things, and i don't blame Mashima, after this week... damn.

or

2)A chapter with Gajeel being the first one to go down against death-kun/Grimiore Heart, of course he can't die right?. righ!?!?!? .


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

You guys are being lame.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

Gajeel activates Dragon Force.

Uses Iron Dragon Darkness of the Flame.


----------



## KBL (Oct 31, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Gajeel activates Dragon Force.
> 
> Uses Iron Dragon Darkness of the Flame.


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2010)

It will be funny, the next chapter to involve Gajeel only for 2 pages for example.


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

KBL said:


> The next week we will have a...
> 
> 
> 1) A 100 % comedy/filler chapter... with Gajeel doing stupid things, and i don't blame Mashima, after this week... damn.
> ...


I wouldnt mind the filler as long as there is you know what 


Rene said:


> You guys are being lame.



join in on it


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2010)

Who are you guys reffering to as Broli? Zeref or the Super Saiyan looking guy in GH?



Ganta said:


> I wouldnt mind the filler as long as there is you know what



Dick?


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2010)

Super Hairdo guy.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2010)

Blade said:


> Super Hairdo guy.



Since that's the case Vegeta Gajeel will have a mysterious connection to Broli and will cower in fear of him. He will win when he activates Dragon Force. You heard it here 1st folks.


----------



## KBL (Oct 31, 2010)

He looks cool.

All of them look awesome.

The fatasss one looks funny .


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Since that's the case Vegeta Gajeel will have a mysterious connection to Broli and will cower in fear of him. He will win when he activates Dragon Force. You heard it here 1st folks.



Unless, Natsu decides to pwn Broly first.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2010)

Blade said:


> Unless, Natsu decides to pwn Broly first.



Natsu already has Master Hades to stomp. He can't possibly take down 2 villains in one arc.


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Natsu already has Master Hades to stomp. He can't possibly take down 2 villains in one arc.



This is FT. Anything can happen. Even Mest can have some panels.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2010)

Blade said:


> This is FT. Anything can happen. Even Mest can have some panels.


----------



## Xion (Oct 31, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> LOL, Fried, Bixlow and Gildartz _leave _and Markarov is far away getting drunk just as Grimoire Heart comes a calling.
> 
> Am I the only one who went "Huh, how convenient"?



Kishi levels of misogyny.

The S-class women are no match for the S-class man and of the course the two Lightning Fanclub guys leave Stony Stare.  



			
				Gaelek_13 said:
			
		

> To that note, though, even though he's a pretty horrible character, Mest being able to fool pretty much everyone in the Guild _including Markarov _is quite impressive.



My guess is he has some memory alteration magic or something. 

Makes their brains all mesty. 


I was gonna do that, but I was too lazy to find where the expression was posted.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2010)

mesty?


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *mesty*?



You know Mest, right?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2010)

Xion said:


> I was gonna do that, but I was too lazy to find where the expression was posted.



How soon 'not now' becomes 'never'


----------



## Gunners (Oct 31, 2010)

He actually released 3 real chapters, I expected 2 of them to be filler shit.


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

> Come back after one page
> Still talking about Mest, still no tits.

Seriously guys.


----------



## Sito (Oct 31, 2010)

Mest is dark guild fodder


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

This is a team effort. You better get some tits in here Rene


----------



## Sito (Oct 31, 2010)

Tits......................


----------



## Proxy (Oct 31, 2010)

Evergreen should be able to do something with that ability of hers.

Also, why isn't Mira joining them?


----------



## KBL (Oct 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Proxy (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice Mira pic.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Oct 31, 2010)

Xion said:


> Makes their brains all mesty.



So he would have mest up their brains?


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 










First Evergreen spam? I didnt find much


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

Ganta said:


> This is a team effort. You better get some tits in here Rene



I dropped my entire Fairy Tail folder in here 40 pages ago. 

So hush unless you want an entire page of Rider picture spam.


----------



## KBL (Oct 31, 2010)

She's sexy. :fap.


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

Rider spam noaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2010)

Evergreen is the hottest female in FT.


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Rider spam noaaaaaaaaa


No.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 31, 2010)

Prediction: 

Erza will fight Ultear and starts losing. When she's on verge of dying *THE MAN * himself shows up and saves they day. Then he scares of the GH from the island.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh I get it.Tits spam 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Look at those magnificent tits.


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Evergreen is the hottest female in FT.


She has a really nice face with her new look. Juvia's new look is better though


Rene said:


> No.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2010)

bebef said:


> This is the worst mnga I've ever read, it's like a one piece ripoff in so many ways.



redded


----------



## Proud Fist (Oct 31, 2010)

bebef said:


> This is the worst mnga I've ever read, it's like a one piece ripoff in so many ways.


Not off to a good start are we? :/


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

So back to things relevant to this topic.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 31, 2010)

Rene said:


> So back to things relevant to this topic.



Mirajane


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Mirajane


There's barely any Mirajane fanart, mostly just Erza and Lucy stuff. 

Isn't it sad, Mirajane?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 31, 2010)

Rene said:


> Mirajane





> fanart



In that form?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 31, 2010)

This arc so far has been great

Lets see how long it takes Hiro to ruin it!

Already started by having Natsu save Elfman and Evergreen for no good reason, like everyone is too dumb, weak and pathetic to take care of themselves : /


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> In that form?



No I'm not going to spam this thread up with Rider pictures if that's what you're getting at.


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

Believe Ninja


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Believe Ninja


Because you believing in Mest turned out so well? Didn't it?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 31, 2010)

Rene said:


> No I'm not going to spam this thread up with Rider pictures if that's what you're getting at.



No i mean

Does there exist fanart of her in that form you showed


----------



## KBL (Oct 31, 2010)

bebef said:


> This is the worst mnga I've ever read, it's like a one piece ripoff in so many ways.


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

Rene said:


> Because you believing in Mest turned out so well? Didn't it?



He didnt get to do anything yet


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> No i mean
> 
> Does there exist fanart of her in that form you showed





*Spoiler*: __ 












Ganta said:


> He didnt get to do anything yet


Exactly, he got off paneled by Gray.


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

Rene said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Part of his plan. PLAN Rene. you remember the last guy that had a plan? Name was Aizen. Things for that fella went well before his character got destroyed.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 31, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> This arc so far has been great
> 
> Lets see how long it takes Hiro to ruin it!
> 
> Already started by having Natsu save Elfman and Evergreen for no good reason, like everyone is too dumb, weak and pathetic to take care of themselves : /



Not to mention everyone running away from the island's monster but...Natsu


----------



## Rene (Oct 31, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Part of his plan. PLAN Rene. you remember the last guy that had a plan?


His plan to become a registered sex offender?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 31, 2010)

Three chapters this week...and they aren't filler and actually move the plot along...awesome

all three were actually pretty good...never thought Zeref would be that young though

also lol at Mest's Rape Face of Doom


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 31, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Not to mention everyone running away from the island's monster but...Natsu



How big were those monsters anyway?
Its like they all just started running because its "ahhh!!! real monsters"

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2010)

C´mmon those guys can even talk!

what makes me think that it was an irony that Happy got surprised by the monster answering Natsu when he is a cat who can speak


----------



## Proxy (Oct 31, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> How big were those monsters anyway?
> Its like they all just started running because its "ahhh!!! real monsters"
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Exactly. I'm highly disappointed, especially in how they made Gazille run and hide.


----------



## TicoTico (Oct 31, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Three chapters this week...and they aren't filler and actually move the plot along...awesome
> 
> all three were actually pretty good...never thought Zeref would be that young though
> 
> also lol at Mest's Rape Face of Doom


Zeref=Dragonslayer would explain his youthful appearance? I'm starting to think the real bad guy might be that Black Dragon Gildartz faced -- and 'Zeref' could be just someone who had the misfortune of learning the dragon's craft.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 31, 2010)

TicoTico said:


> Zeref=Dragonslayer would explain his youthful appearance? I'm starting to think the real bad guy might be that Black Dragon Gildartz faced -- and 'Zeref' could be just someone who had the misfortune of learning the dragon's craft.



Being a Dragon Slayer gives eternal youth? I don't recall this ever being stated...but was it?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2010)

Or maybe worst and this will be like in Saint Seiya where Hades and pegasus have their own story through the time and they reincarnate.

In other words this era Zeref=Death-kun This era fire DS=Natsu, but Death-kun´s zeref memories had been awakened and thats why he knows Natsu.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 31, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Or maybe worst and this will be like in Saint Seiya where Hades and pegasus have their own story through the time and they reincarnate.
> 
> In other words this era Zeref=Death-kun This era fire DS=Natsu



That seems a far more likely scenario instead of giving Dragon Slayers another ability


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 31, 2010)

No, imo true dragon slayers are immortal because apparently their magic is ancient just like the dragons and technically there shouldn't be any true dragon slayers left only the artificial kind like Luxus and Cobra.

This doesn't really explain how we saw Natsu grow up with Erza and gray though so I expect some form of reincarnation/immortality is involved since looking at how Natsu's muffler/scarf acted it seemed to have a life to give.


----------



## TheChill (Oct 31, 2010)

Considering this is FT, Mashima just went plot overload. 
That aside, I r disappoint that Juvia lost, simply because it means less Lisanna. Lisanna is to me what Wendy is to anything Gerard related.


----------



## K (Oct 31, 2010)

guys, check out my set.


----------



## Cash (Oct 31, 2010)

Rene said:


> His plan to become a registered sex offender?


Cant work on something thats already happened. Just Mesting with the laws memories


----------



## KBL (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Proxy (Oct 31, 2010)

TheChill said:


> Considering this is FT, Mashima just went plot overload.
> That aside, I r disappoint that Juvia lost, simply because it means less Lisanna. Lisanna is to me what Wendy is to anything Gerard related.



Dare I ask that you like Lisanna? 



Kay said:


> guys, check out my set.



Natsu's finest hour. Shaking in fear of Gildartz.


----------



## K (Oct 31, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Dare I ask that you like Lisanna?
> 
> 
> 
> Natsu's finest hour. Shaking in fear of Gildartz.



Don't hate, bro


----------



## Cooli (Oct 31, 2010)

Has Zeref ever been mentioned before in the manga?


----------



## K (Oct 31, 2010)

I was expecting here a "Inb4ZerefHasSomeAffiliationWithIgneel"


----------



## TheChill (Oct 31, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Dare I ask that you like Lisanna?



She's a cute little sister with an incredibly hot older sister. There will be self-confidence issues and something to prove, preferably where it matters most (not the kitchen)  Although Mira on the colored page was


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Being a Dragon Slayer gives eternal youth? I don't recall this ever being stated...but was it?



Natsu is over 80yrs old or something. He couldn't get past Freids enchantment.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 31, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Has Zeref ever been mentioned before in the manga?



A couple of times. When Lullaby was released from the flute, and when _he_ attempted to sacrifice Erza to revive him.



Kay said:


> I was expecting here a "Inb4ZerefHasSomeAffiliationWithIgneel"



But he does 



TheChill said:


> She's a cute little sister with an incredibly hot older sister. There will be self-confidence issues and something to prove, preferably where it matters most (*not the kitchen*)  Although Mira on the colored page was



I was hoping it would have been in there 

And she'll have a lot to do in order to get to Mira, let alone Elfman's level. She needs to pull off some Beast Boy transformations and thrash people around.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 31, 2010)

Proxy said:


> A couple of times. When Lullaby was released from the flute, and when _he_ attempted to sacrifice Erza to revive him.



you'll have to refresh my memory, cause idk what you're talking about


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 31, 2010)

Cooli said:


> you'll have to refresh my memory, cause idk what you're talking about



Lullaby was a demon flute created by Zeref with his magic
Deliora was a demon that Zeref created 
Gerard was going to sacrifice Erza so she would be the vessel for Zeref to be brought back to life
Grimoire Heart are collecting keys to free Zeref from his prison that he was sealed in when he was defeated.

I guess this might turn out to be like a Zero/Brain type of deal with the villain having 2 personalities and the real one is sealed away.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 31, 2010)

ah.    thanks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2010)

Natsu can't be over 80....we saw him as a kid.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Natsu can't be over 80....we saw him as a kid.



He could have been 55


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> He could have been 55



Im....impossible?


----------



## Proxy (Oct 31, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Natsu can't be over 80....we saw him as a kid.



Well the dragons were separate from the humans, so what if it's something along the lines of his growth halting  when Igneel was raising him, but the outside world aged?

So, from the time Igneel raised him to the year 777, 80+ years passed but only after leaving him did he begin to age naturally.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Well the dragons were separate from the humans, so what if it's something along the lines of his growth halting  when Igneel was raising him, but the outside world aged?
> 
> So, from the time Igneel raised him to the year 777, 80+ years passed but only after leaving him did he begin to age naturally.



 Improbable...but not far fetched. Maybe because the magic they get is so old? I am sure the scales they get are not there own.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 31, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Improbable...but not far fetched. Maybe because the magic they get is so old? I am sure the scales they get are not there own.



Maybe. The thing is, Luxus has scales on his arms as well, didn't he? So the type of magic probably has a lot to do with that. One thing that was noted is that the DS's each have scars on them, in which Natsu's is hidden under his scarf.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 31, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Well the dragons were separate from the humans, so what if it's something along the lines of his growth halting  when Igneel was raising him, but the outside world aged?
> 
> So, from the time Igneel raised him to the year 777, 80+ years passed but only after leaving him did he begin to age naturally.



I had a theory going by the recent plot developments that it was Natsu's scarf that kept him from getting through the barrier but Gazille couldn't get through either so it didn't work out.

X777 is the year the dragons disappeared. Current timeline states that its been 6 months since Lucy joined the guild so its X785 or X786 currently since its winter in Magnolia. Natsu must have been around 9 or 10 when he joined the guild.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Maybe. The thing is, Luxus has scales on his arms as well, didn't he? So the type of magic probably has a lot to do with that. One thing that was noted is that the DS's each have scars on them, in which Natsu's is hidden under his scarf.



 Wendy does not have a scar on her. Also just because luxus showed scales does not mean they are the same since he is a fake DS.


----------



## KBL (Nov 1, 2010)

Reps to people that knows where these 2 appeared in the manga.


----------



## Cash (Nov 1, 2010)

Idk but I wanna see hotter Perona

EDIT: 




No problem


----------



## Proxy (Nov 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I had a theory going by the recent plot developments that it was Natsu's scarf that kept him from getting through the barrier but Gazille couldn't get through either so it didn't work out.
> 
> X777 is the year the dragons disappeared. Current timeline states that its been 6 months since Lucy joined the guild so its X785 or X786 currently since its winter in Magnolia. Natsu must have been around 9 or 10 when he joined the guild.



That's true, but what else is there that could keep them from leaving? 



VastoLorDae said:


> Wendy does not have a scar on her. Also just because luxus showed scales does not mean they are the same since he is a fake DS.



But the scales only came as he was using DS techniques which was what I was leaning towards. Then, even with that it doesn't explain how he learned those techniques to begin with.

Edit: Dat Chico=C


----------



## KBL (Nov 1, 2010)

Who the hell are those 2.. 

Reps+ ganta.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2010)

When did they appear?


----------



## Cash (Nov 1, 2010)

Chapter 52
Chapter 47


----------



## Darc (Nov 1, 2010)

I just read 15 pages of this thread, great insight n bullshit from everyone 



Proxy said:


> Well the dragons were separate from the humans, so what if it's something along the lines of his growth halting  when Igneel was raising him, but the outside world aged?
> 
> So, from the time Igneel raised him to the year 777, 80+ years passed but only after leaving him did he begin to age naturally.



I also believe this. Could it also be possible Mest had a hand in them(Wendy n Natsu) not remembering meeting b4? Just reaching here I know but these last chapters really got me wondering about a lot more.


----------



## Proud Fist (Nov 1, 2010)

Holy crap. Am I the only one who thought it looked like Mest was going to rape Wendy in these panels? :S

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2010)

Proud Fist said:


> Holy crap. Am I the only one who thought it looked like Mest was going to rape Wendy in these panels? :S
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed



 You are extremely late to the party.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, you´ve missed all the Mest raping face jokes


----------



## Proxy (Nov 1, 2010)

Darc said:


> I just read 15 pages of this thread, great insight n bullshit from everyone
> 
> 
> 
> I also believe this. Could it also be possible Mest had a hand in them(Wendy n Natsu) not remembering meeting b4? Just reaching here I know but these last chapters really got me wondering about a lot more.



The thing is, Natsu didn't know of Gazille either. So, if anything, it looks like each dragon had a child that it raised separately from the others. 

I just don't like the idea of Death-kun knowing Natsu and thinking him to be special. If that's the case, then what's the purpose of other DSs.


----------



## Proud Fist (Nov 1, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> You are extremely late to the party.


This thread moves so fast. I can hardly keep up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2010)

That probably Natsu would be the leader of them or something like that?


----------



## Darc (Nov 1, 2010)

Proxy said:


> The thing is, Natsu didn't know of Gazille either. So, if anything, it looks like each dragon had a child that it raised separately from the others.
> 
> I just don't like the idea of Death-kun knowing Natsu and thinking him to be special. If that's the case, then what's the purpose of other DSs.


True.

I don't know, the way he talked about Natsu it was like he fought him b4. "Still can't break me" and "Are you still not capable".That isn't something you'd say to a child in that context, it implies they have fought b4 but that would shatter the other theory(or add to it?) and bring up something like he's reincarnated? I can't figure it out lol


luffy no haki said:


> That probably Natsu would be the leader of them or something like that?



Possible, but I don't expect it to be something that vague.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 1, 2010)

Darc said:


> True.
> 
> I don't know, the way he talked about Natsu it was like he fought him b4. "Still can't break me" and "Are you still not capable".That isn't something you'd say to a child in that context, it implies they have fought b4 but that would shatter the other theory(or add to it?) and bring up something like he's reincarnated? I can't figure it out lol
> 
> ...



That's true. The dragons know of Zeref too, so that's still something to consider.

Edit:


----------



## Blinky (Nov 1, 2010)

You know Dragonslayers get their powers from actual dragons so maybe they do some shit like put their blood into a humans system . And the barrier wouldn't let Natsu by because a PART of him is seriously fucking old . 

Or some shit like that . I doubt Natsu is 80 .


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 1, 2010)

Rene said:


>



Seems like we had a misunderstanding 

Remember the pic that i originaly replied too?

I wondered if there were fanart of that


----------



## Rene (Nov 1, 2010)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Seems like we had a misunderstanding
> 
> Remember the pic that i originaly replied too?
> 
> I wondered if there were fanart of that



But that pic is Rider.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 1, 2010)

Is it bad that I have hope for Grimoire Heart ?


----------



## Rene (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes, everything in Fairy Tail is shit and you should feel bad for liking it.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 1, 2010)

Rene said:


> But that pic is Rider.



Okay


----------



## Proxy (Nov 1, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Is it bad that I have hope for Grimoire Heart ?



Never give up


----------



## Blinky (Nov 1, 2010)

Rene said:


> Yes, everything in Fairy Tail is shit and you should feel bad for liking it.



I know  

I like Gildartz though fuck you  



Proxy said:


> Never give up



 

Eh Fairy Tail's alright . It's nothing amazing but it's entertaining anyways . Plus it has some nice characters .


----------



## Rene (Nov 1, 2010)

Honestly though, Fairy Tail is a fun read. The whole guild setting and stuff appeals to me. Just don't try to think too much about it while reading it.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 1, 2010)

Rene said:


> Honestly though, Fairy Tail is a fun read. The whole guild setting and stuff appeals to me.



Yeah I actually like all that too . It's a pity he'll never go into detail about any other part of the world .


----------



## Eternal Flame (Nov 1, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Not to mention everyone running away from the island's monster but...Natsu


Yeah I didn't like this part either. Even Gajeel. Also its out of character of Elfman and his manly logic. He even notes it himself.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 1, 2010)

I read Fairy Tail for lulz.

If I wanted deeply thought out, innovative, thought provoking plots I'd go read _Death Note _or watch _Ergo Proxy_.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Is it bad that I have hope for Grimoire Heart ?



No its not bad. GH has Hades and Urtear....and goatman. so far they have points in the look department. thats usually a good sign.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 1, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> I read Fairy Tail for lulz.



Anybody who says that is a liar that just want to make themselves look better for liking an "inferior" manga  

You like it . Grow up .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 1, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Anybody who says that is a liar that just want to make themselves look better for liking an "inferior" manga
> 
> You like it . Grow up .


It's called a guilty pleasure bro, just because people have different reasons for reading something doesn't make them wrong, if they can find enjoyment over Mashima's somewhat laughable attempts at storytelling then so be it. No different than reading it for the tits and it's not like anyone takes the plot as seriously as the story want's you too 

Take Air Gear and Negima for example, there is no where in hell do either respective mangaka expects you to read it with a straight face ESPECIALLY Air Gear. Just read it and have fun for what it is don't have to be a fan of it, simple as that.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 1, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> It's called a guilty pleasure bro, just because people have different reasons for reading something doesn't make them wrong, if they can find enjoyment over Mashima's somewhat laughable attempts at storytelling then so be it. No different than reading it for the tits and it's not like anyone takes the plot as seriously as the story want's you too
> 
> Take Air Gear and Negima for example, there is no where in hell do either respective mangaka expects you to read it with a straight face ESPECIALLY Air Gear. Just read it and have fun for what it is don't have to be a fan of it, simple as that.



I just really don't understand the whole reading something BECAUSE it's bad thing . And guilty pleasure usually means you like something even though it has massive flaws not liking it BECAUSE it has massive flaws .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 1, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I just really don't understand the whole reading something BECAUSE it's bad thing .


It's hipster logic, you probably haven't heard of it because it's so obscure  



Blinky said:


> And guilty pleasure usually means you like something even though it has massive flaws not liking it BECAUSE it has massive flaws .


 So Bad It's Good 

That and some people are just masochists


----------



## Blinky (Nov 1, 2010)

Bleh I'll settle for "I just don't get it" and that'll be that .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2010)

someone just post titties and ass quick.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 1, 2010)

Is that a loli with tits ? Is that even possible ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 1, 2010)

^Yeah it's very true but I actually thought it was a guy at first


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 1, 2010)

Its Japan


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Is that a loli with tits ? Is that even possible ?





ChocolateBar999 said:


> ^Yeah it's very true but I actually thought it was a guy at first



I am confused right now.


----------



## Rene (Nov 1, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am confused right now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2010)

confusion ended.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 1, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Anybody who says that is a liar that just want to make themselves look better for liking an "inferior" manga
> 
> You like it . Grow up .



*Blinky*...shut up


----------



## Blinky (Nov 1, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> *Blinky*...shut up



I was a bit harsh but yeah I'm in a bad mood today so yeah


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 1, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I was a bit harsh but yeah I'm in a bad mood today so yeah



​
Your punch didn't land bro


----------



## Cash (Nov 1, 2010)

COME AT ANTEATER BRO


----------



## Cash (Nov 1, 2010)

He is saying please dont hurt me Mest.


----------



## Proud Fist (Nov 1, 2010)

Ganta said:


> He is saying please dont hurt me Mest.


----------



## Thor (Nov 1, 2010)

The Gildartz does this



Then Mest does this



SS2 Gildartz


----------



## Proxy (Nov 1, 2010)

Eternal Flame said:


> Yeah I didn't like this part either. Even Gajeel. Also its out of character of Elfman and his manly logic. He even notes it himself.



Yup. Every character gets nerfed in favor of Natsu. Mashima's lowered the character development he's had since Rave.



Gaelek_13 said:


> I read Fairy Tail for lulz.
> 
> If I wanted deeply thought out, innovative, thought provoking plots I'd go read _Death Note _or watch _Ergo Proxy_.



It's all about that _Ergo Proxy_


----------



## Cash (Nov 1, 2010)

Mest laughing at how weak he is even after that little stunt.


----------



## Thor (Nov 1, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Mest laughing at how weak he is compared to Gildartz



Fixed for 100% accuracy


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 1, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Mest laughing at how weak he is even after that little stunt.



Thats why hes sweating bullets


----------



## Proxy (Nov 1, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Mest laughing at how weak he is compared to Happy.





Thor Odinson said:


> Fixed for 100% accuracy



Fixed for better accuracy


----------



## Eternal Flame (Nov 1, 2010)

Lol! Mest looks like a chimpanzee in this pic. His face faults are pretty funny.


----------



## Cash (Nov 1, 2010)

No sweat on that panel. Just Mest thinking should he rape Gildarts or not. lol Happy. Mest gonna whore him out to a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## ZyX (Nov 1, 2010)

Lol, I still can't figure out what Mest is supposed to be in all of this.  He's had so many facial expressions in all of this, that I can't figure out what role he's going to play.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 1, 2010)

The battle will never end. Haven't I been trolled enough


----------



## ZyX (Nov 1, 2010)

Mest could still power up with loli power if he manages to get it somehow.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 1, 2010)

^......


----------



## Cash (Nov 1, 2010)

ZyX said:


> Mest could still power up with loli power if he manages to get it somehow.



Already has it. go back a couple of pages


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 1, 2010)

What if Mest is a good guy and all the rape faces are just red herrings?


----------



## ZyX (Nov 1, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Already has it. go back a couple of pages



He's going to have to do something about those meddling cats that are sure to get in his way though.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 1, 2010)

So whilst the legitimate character face the threat that is Mest, Lucy and that chump will stumble to the burial ground and win the tourny. 

They do not deserve to win.


----------



## ZyX (Nov 1, 2010)

Whether we like it or not, plot luck is a part of the tournament grading as well.  That and possible broken traditions can come about like multiple winners also due to dat plot.


----------



## Sito (Nov 1, 2010)

Hiruma said:


> What if Mest is a good guy and all the rape faces are just red herrings?



Mest is dark guild fodder, maybe a little above fodder but no more.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, he managed to memory manipulate S rank mages (unless Makarov Gildartz Erza and Mira are all in on some kinda plan) so he's gotta have some use.

Leave Gildartz vs Mest out of this


----------



## ZyX (Nov 1, 2010)

Meh, compared to what Luxus has done, Mest's possible manipulation really isn't all that bad.


----------



## Sito (Nov 1, 2010)

Hiruma said:


> Well, he managed to memory manipulate S rank mages (unless Makarov Gildartz Erza and Mira are all in on some kinda plan) so he's gotta have some use.
> 
> Leave Gildartz vs Mest out of this



Who said he did it? Its possible that he really is in grimore heart or whatever and the master or one of those guise that showed up with him whom i believe or the aces of the guild did it.


----------



## Sito (Nov 1, 2010)

also, does anyone else notice a difference in natsus scarf? isnt it supposed to be like dragon scales? or is it just that hiro is so lazy he cant get deails right, or its easier this way.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 1, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> also, does anyone else notice a difference in natsus scarf? isnt it supposed to be like dragon scales? or is it just that hiro is so lazy he cant get deails right, or its easier this way.


Don't think too hard into it 

Looked like a regular scaf to me, always wondered why he wore it until now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2010)

cool I can rep again. sorry cb I can not rep you again until I spread it around.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 1, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> also, does anyone else notice a difference in natsus scarf? isnt it supposed to be like dragon scales? or is it just that hiro is so lazy he cant get deails right, or its easier this way.



I haven't noticed anything. It's always been the same. All that was said is that Igneel gave it to him but I'm not sure if it was supposed to be made of a dragon scales.


----------



## Rene (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the fact that it was made out of dragon scales was stated as well.

Or at least, that's how I remember it.


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 1, 2010)

Fairy Tail should have its sub section .... this is hard to follow


----------



## Cash (Nov 1, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> cool I can rep again. sorry cb I can not rep you again until I spread it around.



You owe me for the marriage punch call . Got like 3 from nailing it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2010)

KaaN23 said:


> Fairy Tail should have its sub section .... this is hard to follow



 Heh...maybe one day...but I do not think this is a 10 year + manga.


----------



## Cash (Nov 1, 2010)

idk, I kinda like it like this. Everything in one thread. The thought of a FTBD


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 1, 2010)

KaaN23 said:


> Fairy Tail should have its sub section .... this is hard to follow


Not popular enough :ho


----------



## Rene (Nov 1, 2010)

Ganta said:


> idk, I kinda like it like this. Everything in one thread. The thought of a FTBD



Pretty much this.

I enjoy this single thread more than possibly attracting some of the kind of people that hang around in the sub sections of Naruto/Bleach/OP.

Besides, it also would mean that I'd have to find a new thread to spam my Rider pics in.


----------



## Cash (Nov 1, 2010)

Rider is always nice


----------



## KBL (Nov 1, 2010)

I demand a FT Sub forum like many forums have it .

Gildartz wants you to help me .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2010)

I asked a mod that once, to create a sub forum for some manga, basically it would be too much of a pain in the ass for them to create and manage it, plus you have manga of the month, so every once in a while you can get a temporary subforum for fairy tail.


----------



## Sito (Nov 2, 2010)

Fairy Tail, and maybe something like claymore or KHR cant even get something like what they have in 'Konoha TV - Channel 12' where they have the anime of the month and 2 other animes?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 2, 2010)

Wasn't there supposed to be some additional news about the FT anime with the 3 chapter release?


----------



## Sito (Nov 2, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be some additional news about the FT anime with the 3 chapter release?



oh yeah forgot bout that


----------



## KBL (Nov 2, 2010)

What i heard is that Mashima is working with A-1(The studio that makes Fairy Tail anime) in a big filler because the anime is close to the manga.

But it's just a rumour, dunno if it's 100 % true.

Maybe they will do it after the Oración 6 arc.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 2, 2010)

yeah there was a anime announcement and also sometime there is supposed to be a special chapter on natsu and happy's house. 

sounds kinda meh but it'll be funny to see how hiro adds fanserice to it.

natsu's photo album of lucy's embarassing moments? lucy attempts to get revenge on natsu using her home as his own?


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 2, 2010)

the anime is moving too fast for the manga, so it makes sense, but so far the filler that came up in the anime was crap. In case you were wondering, the filler I mean is that flying fish ep


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 2, 2010)

I have generally found the filler in FT to be of higher quality than others simply because it was a one off. I can't say the same about the current Naruto one


----------



## Danchou (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm up to date now. This arc's okay so far.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 2, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> ...sounds kinda meh but it'll be funny to see *how hiro adds fanserice to it*...



It all comes down to that.


----------



## Captain Fry (Nov 2, 2010)

wonder how this will turn out...  and Mest is weird


----------



## Rene (Nov 2, 2010)

So I finally continued Rave after being stuck on chapter 60 for ages.



Respect Gildartz, respect.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 2, 2010)

That's what it's all about


----------



## Cash (Nov 2, 2010)

Gildarts needs to do the same.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 2, 2010)

Rene said:


> So I finally continued Rave after being stuck on chapter 60 for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> Respect Gildartz, respect.



So where's the RAVE equivalent of Mest?


----------



## Rene (Nov 2, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Gildarts needs to do the same.


What? Be totally fucking awesome? He already is. 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> So where's the RAVE equivalent of Mest?


I see what you did there, it does not amuse me.


----------



## Cash (Nov 2, 2010)

Its not possible. Mest is bigger than Rave. Bigger than Mashima.


----------



## Rene (Nov 2, 2010)

Also found this little gem. Read the bottom part.



Oh you, Mashima.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Its not possible. Mest is bigger than Rave. Bigger than Mashima.


Nah Mest is fodder



Rene said:


> Also found this little gem. Read the bottom part.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you, Mashima.




Actually natsu is an idiot, pink-haired, and with Nakama power-ups Let


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 2, 2010)

Rene said:


> Also found this little gem. Read the bottom part.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you, Mashima.


It's like they say "some things will never change"


----------



## Blinky (Nov 2, 2010)

Rene said:


> Also found this little gem. Read the bottom part.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you, Mashima.



Oh wow Mashima you liar .


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 2, 2010)

well,  i dont care what is on paper, but Natsu is the true main character.  Lucy is there for other things (fanservice, comedy, fights a little)  but not to be the focus of the story.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 2, 2010)

Let was awesome. He was, by far, my favorite Rave character. Dat Julia 




ChocolateBar999 said:


> So where's the RAVE equivalent of Mest?


----------



## Cash (Nov 2, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Let was awesome. He was, by far, my favorite Rave character. Dat Julia



God tier      .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2010)

MY EYES! GAH! MY EYES!? FUCKIN PROXY THE HELL!!!!???


----------



## Proxy (Nov 3, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> So where's the RAVE equivalent of Mest?





VastoLorDae said:


> MY EYES! GAH! MY EYES!? FUCKIN PROXY THE HELL!!!!???



But...it's Mest


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2010)

Proxy said:


> But...it's Mest



....NOW MY DAMN EARS! WHY PROXY WHY!?


----------



## Trent (Nov 3, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Let was awesome. He was, by far, my favorite Rave character. Dat Julia
> 
> "Originally Posted by ChocolateBar999
> So where's the RAVE equivalent of Mest? "



I _knew _what that picture would be showing before clicking! 

Dat Julia indeed. 

Anyway, fantastic chapters have been fantastic with great display of badassness, nice jokes and fan service, twists and... dare I say it... *plot development!!! *  

Shit is going down.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 3, 2010)

look forward to all the off panel ezra action.


----------



## Trent (Nov 3, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> look forward to all *the off panel ezra a*ction.



It's the _best_. 

The _things _Ezra does off panels with Lucy in my mind are a sight to behold.

It's _beautiful._


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 3, 2010)

Trent said:


> It's the _best_.
> 
> The _things _Ezra does off panels with Lucy in my mind are a sight to behold.
> 
> It's _beautiful._



that is muy horrible Trent


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 3, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> look forward to all the off panel ezra action.


Don't you mean off panel Gildartz action


----------



## Proxy (Nov 3, 2010)

Trent said:


> I _knew _what that picture would be showing before clicking!
> 
> Dat Julia indeed.
> 
> ...



Plot in my Fairy Tail? 



Trent said:


> It's the _best_.
> 
> The _things _Ezra does off panels with Lucy in my mind are a sight to behold.
> 
> It's _beautiful._



If only you knew of the off-panel things she does with Mira...


----------



## Rene (Nov 3, 2010)

Trent said:


> It's the _best_.
> 
> The _things _Ezra does off panels with Lucy in my mind are a sight to behold.
> 
> It's _beautiful._





Proxy said:


> If only you knew of the off-panel things she does with Mira...



Fanart or it didn't happen.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 





Dem Hips


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 3, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Plot in my Fairy Tail?


There's always been a plot....but it sucks


----------



## Rene (Nov 3, 2010)

*insert my the plot is out there image*

San Juan should still have it.


----------



## Cash (Nov 3, 2010)

The hate is weak within him lately. Im gonna have to sit him down with Itachi. Let the darkness within him take over.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 3, 2010)

Ganta you so cash


----------



## Rene (Nov 3, 2010)

Alright, who's got the music in their sig on autoplay?


----------



## Cash (Nov 3, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Ganta you so cash


True story 


Rene said:


> Alright, who's got the music in their sig on autoplay?



No one has music in their sig bruh.


----------



## Rene (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, I was going delusional.

That and I didn't realize I had opened a youtube video right before I went to this topic.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 3, 2010)

Rene's gone nuts from Gildartz withdrawal .


----------



## Cash (Nov 3, 2010)

Nah. Just Mest fucking with his mind. Dont worry Rene, I'll tell him to stop.


----------



## Rene (Nov 3, 2010)

Cash said:


> Nah. Just Mest fucking with his mind. Dont worry Rene, I'll tell him to stop.


Sorry that's not possible, I don't allow faggotry into my head.


----------



## Sito (Nov 3, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Rene's gone nuts from Gildartz withdrawal .



Everyone(s) has gone nuts


----------



## Cash (Nov 3, 2010)

Rene said:


> Sorry that's not possible, I don't allow faggotry into my head.



Better get Gildarts out.


----------



## Rene (Nov 4, 2010)

Cash said:


> Better get Gildarts out.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 4, 2010)

This thread will be boring until Sat comes around


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Quoted for memories


----------



## Blinky (Nov 4, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> This thread will be boring until *Gildartz* comes around


Fix'd


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Fix'd



....excuse me but is your man crush blinding you from the plot tits and dat ass? Do you think Gildartz would approve of that?


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 4, 2010)

KaaN23 said:


> Quoted for memories


woah which chapter is that from?


----------



## Cash (Nov 4, 2010)

Gildarts love that about him. Gildarts likes man butt


----------



## Blinky (Nov 4, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....excuse me but is your man crush blinding you from the plot tits and dat ass? Do you think Gildartz would approve of that?



I'll indulge my fanboyism while I can


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I'll indulge my fanboyism while I can



 Yes I understand with Mashima always removing the strongest good guys at the start. But don't let it cover up his plo-


----------



## Proxy (Nov 4, 2010)

The best part of the last arc was the fanservice. 

What was the point of the Edolas arc, again? It ended and nothing really came from it, save Pantherlily.

I know for the OS, it was fot FT to get Wendy.


----------



## Trent (Nov 4, 2010)

Chalice said:


> woah which chapter is that from?



Unless I'm mistaken this is from the fight in Edoras versus the giant Octodude.

Big fanservice aside, it probably was the 1st fight where Lucy showed some actual fighting competency via the quite badass (for her) use of the magic whip one of her summons gave her to evade the Octodude's attack and have him tie up his own limbs. 

Of course it still ended in comedy with Natsu's KO punch on Hugues crashing through the wall and also KOing the Octodude.


----------



## Rene (Nov 4, 2010)

Proxy said:


> The best part of the last arc was the fanservice.
> 
> What was the point of the Edolas arc, again? It ended and nothing really came from it, save Pantherlily.


Don't forget Lisanna. 

Because Mashima certainly has.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 4, 2010)

Edolas showed us that Dragozords exist in FT .


----------



## Trent (Nov 4, 2010)

Proxy said:


> The best part of the last arc was the fanservice.
> 
> *What was the point of the Edolas arc, again? *It ended and nothing really came from it, save Pantherlily.
> 
> I know for the OS, it was fot FT to get Wendy.



The same point as most arcs: show random adventures of several guild members.  

Also, have the origin stories for Happy, Charle and Mistgun and introduce new characters like Panter Lily and Lisanna and designs that are now reused for new Earthland characters.

Finally, to cater for the cat-loving demographic.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 4, 2010)

Rene said:


> Don't forget Lisanna.
> 
> Because Mashima certainly has.






*Spoiler*: __ 










Blinky said:


> Edolas showed us that Dragozords exist in FT .



Then it was actually worth it 



Trent said:


> The same point as most arcs: show random adventures of several guild members.
> 
> Also, have the origin stories for Happy, Charle and Mistgun and introduce new characters like Panter Lily and Lisanna and designs that are now reused for new Earthland characters.
> 
> Finally, to cater for the cat-loving demographic.



True. I take it the cat-loving demographic is pretty big, because that's all I recall from it 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat Hughes/Zeref


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Edolas showed us that Dragozords exist in FT .



 unfortunately it only exist in Eldoras



Trent said:


> *The same point as most arcs: show random adventures of several guild members.*
> 
> Also, have the origin stories for Happy, Charle and Mistgun and introduce new characters like Panter Lily and Lisanna and designs that are now reused for new Earthland characters.
> 
> Finally, to cater for the cat-loving demographic.



 You mean JUST Natsu, GAY, Lucy, and Erza....and Crappy. The occassional Gazille, Luvia, Mirajane, Elfman sighting. Everyone else is a background character in that guild.


----------



## Cash (Nov 4, 2010)

I want to see Igneel eat happy. Creating Natsu vs Igneel.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2010)

So do I. So then it would be a

*takes off glasses*


_Happy_ less Fairy ail?


----------



## Rene (Nov 4, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> So do I. So then it would be a
> 
> *takes off glasses*
> 
> ...





Seriously?


----------



## Cash (Nov 4, 2010)

YOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOH

. I see what you did there


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 4, 2010)

Trent said:


> The same point as most arcs: show random adventures of several guild members.
> 
> Also, have the origin stories for Happy, Charle and Mistgun and introduce new characters like Panter Lily and Lisanna and designs that are now reused for new Earthland characters.
> 
> Finally, to cater for the cat-loving demographic.


----------



## Cash (Nov 4, 2010)

Link me to your imageshack acct. You got something for everything .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 4, 2010)

Cash said:


> Link me to your imageshack acct. You got something for everything .



Wish I could but it's just a random image 

BTW you got your name change? From Ganta to Cash?


----------



## Rene (Nov 4, 2010)

Cash said:


> Link me to your imageshack acct. You got something for everything .



If you accepted Gildartz into your life, you would too.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 4, 2010)

Rene said:


> If you accepted Gildartz into your life, you would too.



We should go from door to door and tell people to let Gildartz into their life .


----------



## Cash (Nov 4, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Wish I could but it's just a random image
> 
> BTW you got your name change? From Ganta to Cash?


Yea. Cash is pimp 


Rene said:


> If you accepted Gildartz into your life, you would too.


I'd rather have a chainsaw rip my anal cavity.


Blinky said:


> We should go from door to door and tell people to let Gildartz into their life .



I punch Jehovah witnesses in the face. Gildarts people get worse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Gildartz huh? That area seems a little _Gray_ to me.


----------



## Captain Fry (Nov 4, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Gildartz huh? That area seems a little _Gray_ to me.


----------



## Cash (Nov 4, 2010)

Keep em coming, Vasto. Brilliant


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 4, 2010)

Kinda funny that with a manga full of boobalicous babes everyone's attention is on a muscular old man


----------



## Blinky (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd rather be like Gildartz than have tits .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 4, 2010)

Gildartz is a virgin 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 His penis breaks them before it enters


----------



## Blinky (Nov 4, 2010)

Well he doesn't know how to hold back


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 4, 2010)

Proxy said:


> The best part of the last arc was the fanservice.
> 
> What was the point of the Edolas arc, again? It ended and nothing really came from it, save Pantherlily.
> 
> I know for the OS, it was fot FT to get Wendy.


Although it's not like Pantherlily will have any role besides tapping Charle's ass in the background.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Kinda funny that with a manga full of boobalicous babes everyone's attention is on a muscular old man



 Hey don't lump me in with those Giltards. Whats the _Gajeel_ with lumping us all together like that?....


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 4, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Hey don't lump me in with those Giltards. Whats the _Gajeel_ with lumping us all together like that?....


That's *Natsu*!

You just need to *Laxus * and be *Happy*


----------



## Cash (Nov 4, 2010)

YOHOHOHOHO   .




ChocolateBar999 said:


> Gildartz is a virgin
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



He crashes the hymen.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 4, 2010)

These puns are *Ultear*ing me apart.


----------



## Cash (Nov 4, 2010)

Need the chapter now


----------



## Cash (Nov 4, 2010)

who is that? Unless you shop some tits on his face that was pointless


----------



## Rene (Nov 4, 2010)

Cash said:


> who is that? Unless you shop some tits on his face that was pointless





In that picture, he isn't even the scariest one.


----------



## Cash (Nov 4, 2010)

lol Blinky.


where is that from Rene?


----------



## Rene (Nov 4, 2010)

Fate Stay Night.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 4, 2010)

Cash said:


> lol Blinky.
> 
> 
> where is that from Rene?



Fate Stay Night


----------



## Cash (Nov 4, 2010)

ohhh, had that on me notepad of ish to watch. that Rider chick is from there too?


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 4, 2010)

This image seems appropriate whenever things get too off topic


Also some more fanart
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blinky (Nov 4, 2010)

Any one else hate those Motivational whatever things ?


----------



## Rene (Nov 4, 2010)

Cash said:


> ohhh, had that on me notepad of ish to watch. that Rider chick is from there too?


Yep

Rider by herself should give you three good reasons to read the Visual Novel. (the anime is inferior in every way)



Blinky said:


> Any one else hate those Motivational whatever things ?


Some of em get a chuckle out of me, but a lot of em are terrible.

Ban SasuOna as well.


----------



## Cash (Nov 4, 2010)

Can the visual novel be downloaded in English? 



Blinky said:


> Any one else hate those Motivational whatever things ?


----------



## Rene (Nov 4, 2010)

Cash said:


> Can the visual novel be downloaded in English?


Mirror Moon translation patch and pirate bay, mein freund.


----------



## Cash (Nov 4, 2010)

Downloading it now. Thanks.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 4, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> This image seems appropriate whenever things get too off topic



Gajeel and Happy need to GTFO.

lol I didn't even noticed you posted fanarts until I quoted you.


----------



## Rene (Nov 4, 2010)

Cash said:


> Downloading it now. Thanks.


Also Rider is a side character who barely gets any screentime in any medium except for Fate/Hollow Ataraxia, which hasn't been translated yet.


----------



## KBL (Nov 5, 2010)

Someone here reads Reborn?.


----------



## Cash (Nov 5, 2010)

KBL said:


> Someone here reads Reborn?.



I do, sup?


----------



## KBL (Nov 5, 2010)

It improved ?

I dropped it months ago and i want to pick it up again.


----------



## Cash (Nov 5, 2010)

Short answer: No 

Long and detailed answer: Hell No.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 5, 2010)

DON'T GO TO THE DARK SIDE KBL


----------



## KBL (Nov 5, 2010)

Cash said:


> Short answer: No
> 
> Long and detailed answer: Hell No.





Blinky said:


> DON'T GO TO THE DARK SIDE KBL



Ok   

I will start reading Rookies then.

Some tits btw!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blinky (Nov 5, 2010)

Dem Erza pics


----------



## Cash (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice tits . Im ready for this chapter.


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 5, 2010)

I want my chapter already


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 5, 2010)

no spoilers as to why gajeel is an idiot. 

maybe he rushed zaref and nearly dies? gets eaten by goofy looking monsters? forgets to wear a raincoat while entering the forests of levy?


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 5, 2010)

nice dislocated neck there, Erza.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2010)

KBL....why must you run your smear campaign against me.


----------



## KBL (Nov 5, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> KBL....why must you run your smear campaign against me.


Wha- .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2010)

KBL said:


> Wha- .



 I said I did not hate Gildartz. I have come to reconize his awesomeness. But you KBL....you use that to....hurt....me. This is not about mafia game....this is about me feelings in which you hurt.


----------



## Rene (Nov 5, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I said I did not hate Gildartz. I have come to reconize his awesomeness. But you KBL....you use that to....hurt....me. This is not about mafia game....this is about me feelings in which you hurt.



Gildartz would be proud of you KBL.


----------



## Cash (Nov 5, 2010)

Gildarts is a straight up bitch 

wheres my Chapter


----------



## Blinky (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Kenzo (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Nov 5, 2010)

. Thread needs more Mest.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2010)

way to make the man look gay blinky.


----------



## Cash (Nov 5, 2010)

Blinky didnt do that. Mashima did.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 5, 2010)

Go get lynched .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey I was not the one that made him look gay with that double crotch image.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 5, 2010)

Cash said:


> . Thread needs more Mest.



Mest hasn't even been confirmed as a real character at this point. Hes like the Cait Shelter Guild he doesn't really exist until he does something to hurt someone else.


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 5, 2010)

So i wonder when the Dragon King Festival will take place?


----------



## Cash (Nov 5, 2010)

Mest infiltrated FT holy ground


----------



## Sito (Nov 5, 2010)

Ganta, face it hes fooder, couldnt even hurt gray and loki


----------



## Cash (Nov 5, 2010)

He was playing a role. He didnt care about becoming S class from the start. Why tire himself out with something so useless?


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

He should atleast be able to beat 2 fodders, if he himself aint one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2010)

What exactly did Wendy even do in that fight?...wow she was useless.


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

She watched as fodder Mest Got his ass kicked.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2010)

What was the best thing she has ever done


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> He should atleast be able to beat 2 fodders, if he himself aint one.


Its all apart of the plan. could care less about being S class of some guild he doesnt give a damn about. He is there for a reason. We will find out soon. until then everything Mest has done has been a success 


luffy no haki said:


> What was the best thing she has ever done



Have Mest look at her with rape faces. Oh, and older Wedny


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

^Nope he was seriously sad that he lost, he wasnt acting around wendy.



luffy no haki said:


> What was the best thing she has ever done



Did some damage to that thing in edolas, the dragon thing ._.

and

Healecd natsus motionsickness


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

That was an act


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> What was the best thing she has ever done



*sigh* I'll say it....blow someone back to life...


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2010)

Ugh...don´t remind me of that! I still have a grudge against her for that


----------



## Pipe (Nov 6, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> So i wonder when the Dragon King Festival will take place?



Dragon King=Black Dragon?


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> *sigh* I'll say it....blow someone back to life...



 fucking Vasto


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Dragon King=Black Dragon?



No, BD is probably one who trained zeref or a plain rouge dragon that does whatever he wants


----------



## Soranushi (Nov 6, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> So i wonder when the Dragon King Festival will take place?



_Well I'll be damned! after reading that page, I went and looked a few pages back here---->[-page9-] and I'm pretty sure now that the person who offhandedly said that maybe Natsu the DragonSlayers+Zeref having been reincarnated is right. As it really does seem as if Grandine is impling that Natsu knew Wendy before and was at odds with her back in that lifetime.

Wait! maybe that's why Mest decided to recruit Wendy. Perhaps Grimoire Hearts knows of this reincarnation business and sent Mest to capture Wendy in an attempt to have the past repeat itself. Which may also suggest that Wendy was on Zeref's side back in the Old Times. 

Also do you think it's possible that Grandine is Lucy's Mother? as even though Lucy's mom gave birth to her the relationship wouldn't seem outta the ordinary(Natsu&Igneel) since her Mom died the year the dragons left. So perhaps after her death she turned back into Grandine............

Sorry, about my theoretical overload just now and I'm sorry if this was actually brought up within the last 20pages.

*runs away*_


----------



## Blinky (Nov 6, 2010)

Igneel is such a boss.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 6, 2010)

He slaps the bitches around . . .

like a boss


----------



## Blinky (Nov 6, 2010)

[boss]Igneel           .[/boss]


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2010)

New spoiler is out.



*Spoiler*: __ 





> Mest leaves from the series, with offpaneled way.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 6, 2010)

Like how Gray off-panelled him


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2010)

Off panels, off panels everywhere.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2010)

cash money ganta is not going to like that.


----------



## Jay. (Nov 6, 2010)

fuck yeah whudda chapter


----------



## ThursdayNext (Nov 6, 2010)

where is it up?? o_O


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2010)

One note, the spoiler was for fun. It's not real. (for those who might believed it)




The real chapter is not out (yet.)


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

No one would believe that chapter because its impossible. Mest is bigger than Fairy Tail


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2010)

Mest is the true villain, not Zeref.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2010)

well it seems blade certainly got

*takes off glasses*

 the _mest_ of me?


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> well it seems blade certainly got
> 
> *takes off glasses*
> 
> the *mest *of me?



Mest, Mest everywhere.


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

indeed, Mest will be the final villain to part 1 of the series. He will waste the entire guild. Part 2 of the series is Mest figuring out what he did was wrong and he was manipulated by a higher power. So to get revenge and make everything right, he rebuilds fairy tail and prepares to go fight the true final villain, the dragons.


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

Official release is Saturday now.


----------



## Xion (Nov 6, 2010)

Cash said:


> Official release is Saturday now.



​


----------



## Ryus (Nov 6, 2010)

Cash said:


> Official release is Saturday now.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Nov 6, 2010)

Cash said:


> No one would believe that chapter because its impossible. Mest is bigger than Fairy Tail



actually i was really kind of hoping that that fake spoiler would be true LOL. 

I dislike mest.


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

People that dont post in the thread as much posted 3 times straight. I use you guys to know when the chapter is out. Each of you broke my heart


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

Good shit EP


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 6, 2010)

I am currently doing Naruto, Bleach, FT, D.Gray-man, and One Piece on it. Started OP just a few days ago. A little slow and I am still in the teens but it is getting better. I love this extension.

My roomie also does Hitman Reborn, but there is an insane amount of mangas if you look around the sites besides the big 3 and the step-sisters.


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

Was there like supposed to be no chapter today? I usally wake up at 11 am to find a chapter out and today i woke up at 1:10 pm(also with the daylight savings time shit) and i gots me no fairy tail ._.

Why doesnt Manga stream just over?

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was just a joke, i remember someone made a topic about some manga titled,

Why doesnt bleach just over?


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 6, 2010)

> My roomie also does Hitman Reborn, but there is an insane amount of mangas if you look around the sites besides the big 3 and the step-sisters.


yeah.

recommending Toriko here, the awesome manga nobody(except for a few) knows about. one of the best manga in SJ, I think it's in the top 3 along with One Piece. read it while waiting for Fairy Fai- I mean, Tail.


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 6, 2010)

Nothing much but something from MH: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Grimoire heart is fully introduced and their first match up against FT is a 2V2 involving team levi.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 6, 2010)

Chapter 210's out.
[-page9-]


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

yeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 6, 2010)

How do you win a girl's heart? Beat her up and hang her on a tree.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Nov 6, 2010)

First time nobody will fap because of tits. Everybody will fap because of plot. Said Aizen.
Though it may turn out the Goa.. SATAN will be another of Lucy's spirits. Look at his name. Fuck.
The rinnegan guy is like Great Demon Lord Dragneel. 
And Meldy looks cute. Ultear's boobs too. Give us Yuri. Now.


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2010)

Zancrow seems badass.
Caprico will be funny or awesome.
Meldy and Ultear are 

Gajeel saved the day also.


----------



## KBL (Nov 6, 2010)

A chapter of Gajeel being jawsome?

I approve.


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

DAT LEVI X GAJEEL


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

It was decent i guess, was hoping for some overthetop things since it was a longer wait


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2010)

Good chapter, Gazille was awesome this chap, I guess this allow us to forget him hiding from monsters

Also now we have confirmed something that we all knew, Levy likes Gazille


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah ganta seems like levy likes gajeelpek


----------



## KBL (Nov 6, 2010)

Zancrow looks sick.


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

Levy without her headband looks even more bangin, i cant keep it in, plus i have pajamas on


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2010)

I guess all in Grimoire Heart look sick, I think the black flames guy will be eaten by Natsu

.ıl"LûperçiόSitό"lı.: I thought the same think she is like a younger Belnika(from rave)


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

^hope its not like actually flames instead something like, hhmm what else makes ash?,anyways to easy a match for natsu, unless hiro decides to make it something like flames that cant be eaten


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2010)

well he said something like "burn to ashes" and something black appeared, so I guess those were black flames


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2010)

Zancrow=Natsu's fodder....he just radiates this title.


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

He became Getsuga


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

^actually i think its a form of a black supersayan, Supersaiyen 3, black mode

since his hair is goku long


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2010)

.ıl"LûperçiόSitό"lı. said:


> *Levy without her headband looks even more bangin*, i cant keep it in, plus i have pajamas on



 You noticed just now and not during fairy hills special?



.ıl"LûperçiόSitό"lı. said:


> ^actually i think its a form of a black supersayan, Supersaiyen 3, black mode
> 
> since his hair is goku long



 Don't troll super saiyan 3....don't troll Gildartz[s ss2.


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> You noticed just now and not during fairy hills special?



that was a while ago,


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 6, 2010)

Zancrow 

Levy was so cute.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> that was a while ago,



 Oh....understandable....but a nice fresh reminder eh?


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 6, 2010)

It was a good chap. 

I found the blatant fan service pairing of Gajeel and Levy kind of meh, but gave the man a badass save.

Dark guild looks pretty damn awesome, especially Goatman and I already see
Zancrow = Dark dragon powers = Blackbeard


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh....understandable....but a nice fresh reminder eh?



yea reminder,


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2010)

....what fan service Rasendori!?


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh and just checked it right there wasnt a good faeshot for levy without her headband, the color spread makes her like eh...


----------



## KBL (Nov 6, 2010)

Caprico...

Capricorn...

Oh Mashima, you .


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 6, 2010)

please don't let this be something like the first naruto .

Test for new rank => in the middle of test => bad guess appear => they start fighting => .... it all has such a naruto smell around it


----------



## KBL (Nov 6, 2010)

The chunnin exams was a fantastic arc. .


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 6, 2010)

Gajeel : Its hard to find me some virgin pussy.


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

You tell him KisameBijuuLevel


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

^Not the second part, the last part was good tho

no moar naruto in here

we need some levy pics


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh Levy you just keep getting in trouble
Now your complaining about Gazille not paying attention to you?

Anyway I like this chapter because we finally got confirmation on this


----------



## Pipe (Nov 6, 2010)

Zancrow vs Gajeel make it happen.

Looks like Lucy will have a new spirit 

And wtf with the fodder soldiers?


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

> Oh Levy you just keep getting in trouble
> Now your complaining about Gazille not paying attention to you?
> 
> Anyway I like this chapter because we finally got confirmation on this



was there really any doubt?


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 6, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....what fan service Rasendori!?



The "So don't leave my side" and Levy blushing fan service.


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

That was cute


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

there was really no tits hawt fanservice only cute to satisfy gajeelxLevy fans

we only got black vajayjays


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 6, 2010)

WendyxLevy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> LevyxGajeel


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 6, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> was there really any doubt?


We now know why Gildartz was put on a boat
Grimoire Heart are already afraid of them after they beat the OS. No way they could handle the guild with every S class mage+ Makarov on the island.


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

Tbh id rather see levy moaning in one then small tits wendy having levys fingers in her donut


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> WendyxLevy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> LevyxGajeel



WendyxJuvia>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>FT verse


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 6, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> Tbh id rather see levy moaning in one then small tits wendy having levys fingers in her donut


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> We now know why Gildartz was put on a boat
> Grimoire Heart are already afraid of them after they beat the OS. No way they could handle the guild with every S class mage+ Makarov on the island.



Doesnt really answer my question, but anyways obviously hiro did a bullshit move and made gildartz and even fried and bix leave the island, 

those main grim heart badguise that were showed last chapt arent or atleast should be stronger than the OS,


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 6, 2010)

dAMN THAT COVER, PERVERT MASHIMA...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> The "So don't leave my side" and Levy blushing fan service.



 learn what fan service is fool!



Mist Puppet said:


> WendyxLevy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> LevyxGajeel





Cash said:


> WendyxJuvia>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>FT verse



 I really really really hope ya mean Eldora versions.


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

Wendys small fingers wont make levys bounce


----------



## Pipe (Nov 6, 2010)

For Mist Puppet, Edolas Wendy never existed.


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

Edolas Wendy was


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

She existed on the cover. Thats like some fucked up loli masturbation i*c*st right there.

Evergreen looking bomb on the cover.


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

Sadly there was no cleavage


----------



## Farih (Nov 6, 2010)

Gajeel/Levy this chapter was


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 6, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> learn what fan service is fool!




definition by wiki -

is a vaguely-defined term primarily used for anime and manga to refer to artificial or self-aware sensory elements that would operate to please a regular or target audience.

As was done to pleasure GajeelxLevy audience/ fanbase


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 6, 2010)

Mashima needs to please the WendyxLevy fanbase next


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

^no, we still need some LisanaxNatsu


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

Im ready for the Happy, Pantherlily and Charle love triangle


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 6, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I really really really hope ya mean Eldora versions.



Edolas Wendy never existed





.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> Wendys small fingers wont make levys bounce



Like Wendy needs to use her fingers.


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

She aint gonna use gajeels package so theres no way


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 6, 2010)

Gajeel has a package? Pretty sure its too small for use


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 6, 2010)

Cash said:


> Im ready for the Happy, Pantherlily and Charle love triangle



Oh God
I thought about it but then Pantherlily became good again when he revealed he could still transform and fly.

It would have been the perfect way for me to hate all of them


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

He can make it iron and change its form, like he does with his hand, anyways theres no need dont you see when hes running? thing is bouncing everywhere


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 6, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> He can make it iron and change its form, like he does with his hand



Probably compensating for something 



> anyways theres no need dont you see when hes running? thing is bouncing everywhere



Probably stuffing his pants using socks.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 6, 2010)

Mashima trolling your fandom pairings.

Natsu will actually express interest in someone next.


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Probably compensating for something
> 
> 
> 
> Probably stuffing his pants using socks.



Nah it was sticking up when he saw levy in that pose on pg 19


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2010)

Ugh why this conversation turned like this?


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

.


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

Change it, do you wanna talk about plot? or about pics?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2010)

pics, i don´t like to talk about plot


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

thats what i like to hear


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 6, 2010)

Capricorn will be captured by Lucy and turned into a spirit key.


----------



## Cash (Nov 6, 2010)

I honestly dont have a problem with that.


----------



## Sito (Nov 6, 2010)

The man said pics


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 6, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> Capricorn will be captured by Lucy and turned into a spirit key.



I see a pokeball scenario coming..


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 6, 2010)

Cash said:


> I honestly dont have a problem with that.



It's like being fodderized having to obey her commands.



Rasendori said:


> I see a pokeball scenario coming..



Pretty much, Lucy is a trap for any guy.:ho


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> It's like being fodderized having to obey her commands.


Yeah, just look at Lokie



Dreamer said:


> Pretty much, Lucy is a trap for any guy.:ho


 I know


And why aren´t we talking about pics?


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 6, 2010)

Dude the fanservice here was awesome, it ain't always about tits and ass, pairing service is good enough  the fanfiction sec is gonna implode so quickly 

And Ganta, did you notice next chapter's title?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2010)

wolf...is that a Sieghart avy?


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 6, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> wolf...is that a Sieghart avy?



that is  ...unless it's Gerard  HAHAHA


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2010)

No it´s Sieghart, the cool look is right there


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 7, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> Change it, do you wanna talk about plot? or about pics?




*Spoiler*: __ 



inb4 ban for too much skin showing thus it is considered pornography.




Good picture, I like.


----------



## MC ULTRA (Nov 7, 2010)

Ultear is easily the sexiest woman in the fairytail manga. Mirajane is beautiful but does not give off that sexy vibe.


----------



## Psych (Nov 7, 2010)

This chapter was okay. Can't wait to see the fight though.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 7, 2010)

Lacks Wendy


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 7, 2010)

damn I just noticed the birdman's hand on Levy's chest.

Mashima.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 7, 2010)

Mashima never fails to deliver.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

This chapter has a very Rave feel to it. Like when the Doryu Squad and the Blue Guards were introduced. Though, even that Mashima hasn't given us an interesting villain since......well I don't think there's ever been an interesting villain in Fairy Tail


Mist Puppet said:


> Mashima never fails to deliver.


Because the shipment never arrives


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 7, 2010)

cool chapter, i guess

Gajeel got some good lines


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice chapter, for once the Rave vibes aren't a bad thing...and Gazille came off as baadass as usual


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 7, 2010)

Why are people complaining about no tits?


----------



## Ice Cream (Nov 7, 2010)

So Zeref turns out to be the 'death' guy who's crying because 
Natsu isn't strong enough to kill him yet?...... =/

Can't say that I'm expecting another dark guild to do anything
this arc but there's always Hades/Ultear to look forward to.


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 7, 2010)

Ice Cream said:


> So Zeref turns out to be the 'death' guy who's crying because
> Natsu isn't strong enough to kill him yet?...... =/
> 
> Can't say that I'm expecting another dark guild to do anything
> this arc but there's always Hades/Ultear to look forward to.



Mashima is saving Ivan and his Guild Raven Tail for last. Their independent from the other dark guilds.


----------



## KBL (Nov 7, 2010)

Gildartz vs Ivan

:fap.

And btw Sieghart was a fantastic character in Rave.


*Spoiler*: _Rave spoilers_ 



 One of the best "deaths" ever...


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 7, 2010)

Come at me bro!

:ho


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Nov 7, 2010)

So is it safe to assume that Caprico is actually the Steallar Spirit Capricorn that decides to stay in the real world like Loki?


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 7, 2010)

nah they are being trolled by a summoner the bird man is as well. maybe some sort of bird constellation."(astronomers out there?) who knows maybe there are orion the hunter and big dipper/great bear keys. panther lily beats down GH version of lucy. dark hair, definitly shorter, possibly loli, or weak effeminate male.

 but wow gray relying on fodder lower thern you 'lucy' to solve a puzzle, you all know this is going to become grey lying half-naked beaten up in less then say 5 pages


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 7, 2010)

So how long do you guys think this manga has left?

S Class/Grimore Heart arc
Raven Tail arc
Dragon arc
Zeref arc
1-2 other arcs

That's my guess


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 7, 2010)

KaaN23 said:


> So how long do you guys think this manga has left?
> 
> S Class/Grimore Heart arc
> Raven Tail arc
> ...



Could still be some other arcs about the rest of the Dark Guilds? Hard to tell, look at Bleach, Aizen's screwed up but it's still got 2 arcs left, and now it's about a missing agent...way to go Kubo


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 7, 2010)

kubo does write weird and awkward at times like now where we are at nothing, but he's got his blackbelt in trolling at the cleaners and soon we will be 'wtfing' in no time. 

as for fairy tail longevity, I brought this up before.it's so epic, the way hiro leaves openings he can go on endlessly. 

on top of your list ;
-lucy will have another arc having to do with celestial crap, 
-there may be an arc with thantos (or whatever the third member of brimhaven alliance was. that name just popped in my head)  
-erza's crew from the tower have to return, 
-we may also get a third arc that introduces and shows off the magic of more FT mages. again.(phantom, festival, x)

and they have to deal with the mage council's inevitable attack on FT as they still haven't learned to stop hatin'.

lastly, I hate to type this, because karma is evil... but, gerard rescue arc?

but aren't there still is other nations of FT verse as well; as most of this manga is centered in fiore. anything can happen.

As much of this you can smash together these loose ends in combination it still would be at the least two more big arcs, but more likely many more arcs to go because FT is popular.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

Grimoire Heart seem cool . I enjoyed Hades poetry .


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 7, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> Come at me bro!
> 
> :ho


really has that Mest look about him.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Gerard Rescue arc 200 chapters
Gerard's backstory arc 200
Gerard's missions arc.
Gearard the new guild master arc.
Gerard x Erza arc.
Gerard x Mistgun arc.
Gerard....


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 7, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> kubo does write weird and awkward at times like now where we are at nothing, but he's got his blackbelt in trolling at the cleaners and soon we will be 'wtfing' in no time.
> 
> as for fairy tail longevity, I brought this up before.it's so epic, the way hiro leaves openings he can go on endlessly.
> 
> ...


Mashima said he won't explore the other nations. That's why he just made up some names for them for the useless map he drew of the FT verse but not a map for Fiore


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

Did OS have fodders in their guild ? 

inb4theyallfodder


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

No fodders in OS


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

I think Caprico is a rogue celestial spirit.


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)

Lucy's new spirit


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

Cash said:


> Lucy's new spirit



Oh god  suddenly I have no hope for him.


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)

Same dude said the same thing yesterday


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

Did Levy say at the end that Grimoire Heart are the strongest dark guild ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

Cash said:


> Lucy's new spirit



Which we all know Lucy will achieve through her own strength as a Celestial ma...hahahahaahahahahahahahahah...sorry couldn't say that with a straight face


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)

I wanna be the very best
like no one ever was.
to catch them is my real test
to train them is my cause.
I will travel across the land
searching far and wide.
teach Celestial spirits to understand
the power that's inside.


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 7, 2010)

I can see it


----------



## seastone (Nov 7, 2010)

I wonder if Levy is really as helpless as she thinks. I mean doesn't she have a magic that is similar to Fried's? Shouldn't that make her quite dangerous? I mean it seems like she get screwed over the moment any resistance comes up. 

Though Grimoire Heart doesnt seem to want Zeref but what is inside him. So is Zeref like Brain/Zero in OS? His true power and personality is sleeping. 

Also is Medly a male or female? :S


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Though Grimoire Heart doesnt seem to want Zeref but what is inside him. So is Zeref *like Brain/Zero in OS?* His true power and personality is sleeping.



NONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONO


----------



## Inugami (Nov 7, 2010)

I like how this guys actually think they could lose to Fairy Tail ,and I want a Meldy vs Wendy fight.


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)

Death-kuuuuuun


----------



## Omolara (Nov 7, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Which we all know Lucy will achieve through her own strength as a Celestial ma...hahahahaahahahahahahahahah...sorry couldn't say that with a straight face



Lucy's actually pretty strong and clever, it's just that she's surrounded by people who are freakishly strong (unless Natsu needs to be the hero) and
she's buried in fanservice and running gags. 

Anyway, it's pretty obvious who she'll be fighting. Unless he's amazing, he's pretty much screwed coming up against two summoners with Gray for backup. Loke should recognize him as a spirit... unless he really isn't which would be awesome. Then again, one of GH could be his owner. 

I really hope Zancrow stays far away from Natsu, or better yet, his flames are actually harmful to Natsu. I would love for his fire to be poisonous to Natsu since we can't waste Gildartz's lesson. He could also lose to a really strong guy after beating Zancrow, but I'd really rather his flames be harmful to Natsu.

A girl can hope, right?

If we're going to move forward with the Zeref plot, FT needs to lose here. Perhaps not in their individual battles, but in terms of failing to stop Hades's ultimate plot. 
The fact that they're for the most part not underestimating FT is a good start. 

I don't see Gerard coming up unless it's just a taunting name-drop by Ultear. He'll come later, but I don't see him turning up just yet. I also kind of doubt that Ultear will be involved in actual battle. It doesn't quite seem to be her style. The two people who would have the most reason to fight her are also at a disadvantage because of her magic. 

Aww, LevyXGajeel is canonish now. 

I'm actually kind of excited for this arc. I don't read Fairy Tail for the fanservice, or for some made up reason. It's fun, and that's all there is to it for me. Sorry, long reply is long and I'm not posting tits.

This thread is unwieldy.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

Cash said:


> Death-kuuuuuun



Death-kun so kawaii <3 



> I'm actually kind of excited for this arc. I don't read Fairy Tail for the fanservice, or for some made up reason. It's fun, and that's all there is to it for me. Sorry, long reply is long and *I'm not posting tits.*



Do you at least love Gildartz ?


----------



## seastone (Nov 7, 2010)

Blinky said:


> NONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONO



Well they do not need to be the same people, just split personalities. It would be interesting if this Zefer's docile/suicidal personality was artificially created by magic while keeping the true one sealed by the Mages long ago who wanted to defeat him. 

Since if you can't defeat the strongest and evil Mage, sealed his personality and give him a new that one that is suicidal and does not want to hurt anyone.



Omolara said:


> I really hope Zancrow stays far away from Natsu, or better yet, his flames are actually harmful to Natsu. I would love for his fire to be poisonous to Natsu since we can't waste Gildartz's lesson. He could also lose to a really strong guy after beating Zancrow, but I'd really rather his flames be harmful to Natsu.
> 
> I'm actually kind of excited for this arc. I don't read Fairy Tail for the fanservice, or for some made up reason. It's fun, and that's all there is to it for me. Sorry, long reply is long and I'm not posting tits.



I am rather hoping Natsu fights someone who isn't a fire user. I have my doubts that any kind of flames can hurt Natsu. 

Yeah this arc seems to getting good.


----------



## Omolara (Nov 7, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Do you at least love Gildartz ?



Well, yeah. 
I've liked him since his debut, and was totally squeeing over his being like both Gales and having Crush Cookie's Dark Bring as a power. 
Besides, I've got my own pair. I think that means I never have to post any.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Well they do not need to be the same people, just split personalities. It would be interesting if this Zefer's docile/suicidal personality was artificially created by magic while keeping the true one sealed by the Mages long ago who wanted to defeat him.



Anything relating to OS is bad. Bad Menace. Don't be naughty.



Omolara said:


> Well, yeah.
> I've liked him since his debut, and was totally squeeing over his being like both Gales and having Crush Cookie's Dark Bring as a power.



You like Gildartz and you're a Rave fan. That's good enough.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

Omolara said:


> Lucy's actually pretty strong and clever, it's just that she's surrounded by people who are freakishly strong (unless Natsu needs to be the hero) and she's buried in fanservice and running gags.








Omolara said:


> I'm actually kind of excited for this arc.* I don't read Fairy Tail for the fanservice, or for some made up reason.* It's fun, and that's all there is to it for me.


But the fanservice is the only thing worth looking forward to, without it it's just a predictable generic shounen in the likes of Blaze Driver and Beat The Vander Buster


----------



## Dango (Nov 7, 2010)

Cash said:


> Lucy's new spirit



first thing that crossed my mind when i saw him 
lucy the pokemaster


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

You're lucky I don't have near the amount of Gildartz reaction images you have Blinky 

But yes there are some aspects other than fanservice that make Fairy Tail enjoyable


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> You're lucky I don't have near the amount of Gildartz reaction images you have Blinky
> 
> But yes there are some aspects other than fanservice that make Fairy Tail enjoyable



Good boy *pats on head* I'm by no means a big fan but it's entertaining. 

I'm gonna request a Gildartz FC.


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)

are you serious Blinky? smh I'll join so I can create some Mest heads.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

Cash said:


> are you serious Blinky? smh I'll join so I can create some Mest heads.



I'm thinking I might as well make a request.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

Gildartz FC? I'm game


----------



## Omolara (Nov 7, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> But the fanservice is the only thing worth looking forward to, without it it's just a predictable generic shounen in the likes of Blaze Driver and Beat The Vander Buster



But that's what makes it fun! I don't expect great storytelling from it. That's like reading Twilight and expecting, well, anything. (I kid... a little.)
That's what also makes it great when you manage to get a little more out of it. 

The fanservice does nothing for me. 

And I _like_ Lucy. No matter how much you deny it, she's still relevant. She doesn't need to be a powerhouse to be strong. Luck is a form of strength, and sometimes, that's all you need. Besides, she's got strong tools in the form of her spirits. Sure there's a lot of wasted potential there since Mashima likes his female fanservice just a bit too much, but it's still there.

Don't get me wrong, fanservice is all good and well, but it's not really thrilling when it's so blatant and you don't even have to work for it.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

^Not saying Lucy's not relevant, she just..sucks. And most of her accomplishments are due to the plot conveniences and deux ex machinas than actual progression of her character's strength,


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

^But we already have a Shanks FC


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey now    .


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)

lol unmanly would refuse. 


Gildarts merges with shanks and we all get on the Mest wagon. dig?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 7, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> ^Not saying Lucy's not relevant, she just..sucks. *And most of her accomplishments are due to the plot conveniences and deux ex machinas than actual progression of her character's strength*,



Implying Lucy is Naruto.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 7, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I think Caprico is a rogue celestial spirit.



I was thing samething the moment i saw his name


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Implying Lucy is Naruto.


Of course not since Naruto actually trains 

No Lucy is more of a female equivalent to Sasuke only not her period 24/7


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 7, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Of course not since Naruto actually trains
> 
> No Lucy is more of a female equivalent to Sasuke only not her period 24/7



Of course, because a character who gives fanservice, isn't a whiny emo bitch, and actually deals with their problems instead of turning to THE DARKNESS is comparable to Sasugay.

Next.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

^Uh, when did you start putting personalities here? Of course Lucy is nothing like Sasuke infact it makes your Naruto comparison even more retarded since we were comparing plot hax 


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Of course, because a character who gives fanservice, isn't a whiny emo bitch, and actually deals with their problems instead of turning to THE DARKNESS is comparable to Sasugay.
> 
> Next.


And Sasuke doesn't give fanservice and Lucy doesn't become a emo bitch on more than one occasion? Are you sure you're reading the same manga? 

Also stop getting mad over a joke please, nothing worse than someone who actually takes this shit seriously


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)

smh                        .


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't have a clue what to use half of those images for.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 7, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> And Sasuke doesn't give fanservice and Lucy doesn't become a emo bitch on more than one occasion? Are you sure you're reading the same manga?



I'm not sure you're reading the same manga I am.

Also, Sasuke giving fanservice?





> Also stop getting mad over a joke please, nothing worse than someone who actually takes this shit seriously


Jokes have a punchline, yours didn't, bad joke is bad


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Also, Sasuke giving fanservice?


Yeah, because the fact that he's always shirtless doesn't give you a tick doesn't it. 


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Jokes have a punchline, yours didn't, bad joke is bad



Just because you didn't get it doesn't make it bad


----------



## Aldric (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh boy Gajeel and whatsherface romance oh boy


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

Aldric said:


> Oh boy Gajeel and whatsherface romance oh boy


You know if it wasn't for the fact that he mauled her to the brink of death along with her teammates during he's introduction it might be cute, but it just makes her seem like a masochist or she's THAT into bad boys


----------



## Thor (Nov 7, 2010)

I'dlike to see Gajeel in a relationship with Levi. Call me a sucker for love but that would be something new. A main character in a steady relationship. 

Metal Gajeel


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 7, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Implying Lucy is Naruto.



I was going to say the same thing. It is pretty damn rare in Manga, Cinema, or Literature where the main character or even important side characters don't have the plot going in their favor.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 7, 2010)

Gazille is cool enough to make anything work
Plus I think it was mentioned that Levy was afraid of him for a while after he beat her up. Its not like this is all of a sudden random like the Evergreen/Elfman stuff lately.


----------



## KBL (Nov 7, 2010)

Romance?


Gajeel?

.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 7, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> You know if it wasn't for the fact that he mauled her to the brink of death along with her teammates during he's introduction it might be cute, but it just makes her seem like a masochist or she's THAT into bad boys



Gotta keep that pimphand strong

Bitches like it when you show them who's their daddy

And other various misogynistic lines


----------



## TheChill (Nov 7, 2010)

Romance turning Mashima? If it means more Levi then whatever. Also maybe we'll get to see more Lisanna if she gets more involved with Natsu, and more Lisanna is always


----------



## KBL (Nov 7, 2010)

romance? 

More titz.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 7, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Yeah, because the fact that he's always shirtless doesn't give you a tick doesn't it.



Just because someone is shirtless doesn't mean it's fanservice.



Just because you didn't get it doesn't make it bad [/QUOTE]

Or maybe there was no joke at all


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Of course not since Naruto actually trains
> 
> No Lucy is more of a female equivalent to Sasuke only not her period 24/7





Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Of course, because a character who gives fanservice, isn't a whiny emo bitch, and actually deals with their problems instead of turning to THE DARKNESS is comparable to Sasugay.
> 
> Next.



Looks like somebody got 
[] Told
[X] FUCKEN TOLD



ChocolateBar999 said:


> ^Uh, when did you start putting personalities here? Of course Lucy is nothing like Sasuke infact it makes your Naruto comparison even more retarded since we were comparing plot hax
> 
> And Sasuke doesn't give fanservice and Lucy doesn't become a emo bitch on more than one occasion? Are you sure you're reading the same manga?
> 
> Also stop getting mad over a joke please, nothing worse than someone who actually takes this shit seriously



You carry yourself seriously with a false claim
We take send claim seriously
You get told
Then suddenly you are not serious

Lol vat.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2010)

[RAW]Call 142 [HQ]
Are the Dragon slayers reincarnated or something?


----------



## Rene (Nov 7, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> You know if it wasn't for the fact that he mauled her to the brink of death along with her teammates during he's introduction it might be cute, but it just makes her seem like a masochist or she's THAT into bad boys


Certainly would make quite a story for the kids later on.


----------



## Thor (Nov 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> [RAW]Call 142 [HQ]
> Are the Dragon slayers reincarnated or something?



I was thinking the same thing while re-reading fairy tail while high.


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> [RAW]Call 142 [HQ]
> Are the Dragon slayers reincarnated or something?



Oh shit. never noticed that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 7, 2010)

Rene said:


> Certainly would make quite a story for the kids later on.



"Daddy how did you and mommy meet"

"Gazille: we met the day our guilds the day met in battle...and i beat her and teammates to within an inch of thier lives...oh no wait I mean we met on a sunny day in a field of flowers...that would be be bathed in blood....no wait that won't do either...

""


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Rene (Nov 7, 2010)

Now imagine having to explain that to the school board when the kid mentions it in class.


----------



## Ewing4686 (Nov 7, 2010)

Just another thought regarding the latest chapter, when Levy got attacked by the Samurai dude (Caprico?) and the other character the looks like a Rooster, likely another Celestial Spirit since the Rooster is a member of the Chinese Zodiac, that is all.


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)

This confirms if Gejeel raped her she would have expected him to take care of the child and be there for it. Such a caring woman that Levy.


----------



## KBL (Nov 7, 2010)

Love is kawaaai right? pek.


----------



## Rene (Nov 7, 2010)

Talk about love at first sight.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 7, 2010)

Gajeel is just shy, is all.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 7, 2010)

That is going to be one hell of an S&M relationship.

So this masochist goes up to a sadist and asks him "hurt me." The sadist says "No."


----------



## seastone (Nov 7, 2010)

Either I remember things wrong but were the trio worse beaten up by phantom in the manga? 

Meh I do not think it is so bad, it is more Levy thinking he is not such a bad person and can be pretty selfless if he tries. I mean he did take a beating from people from fairy tail without resisting which she saw. In fact even saved Natsu a few times. 

Though it is certainly better then then the melodramatic thing Erza and Gerard had going


----------



## Aldric (Nov 7, 2010)

I died when there was that terrible Erza/Gerard scene and inbetween the cheesy dialogue Mashima inserted a panel with two rabbits making out

Things of the heart have no secrets for Mashima thama


----------



## Rene (Nov 7, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Either I remember things wrong but were the trio worse beaten up by phantom in the manga?
> 
> Meh I do not think it is so bad, it is more Levy thinking he is not such a bad person and can be pretty selfless if he tries. I mean he did take a beating from people from fairy tail without resisting which she saw. In fact even saved Natsu a few times.
> 
> Though it is certainly better then then the melodramatic thing Erza and Gerard had going



Sure, but by not looking into it too much this is just so much more exploitable.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 7, 2010)

KBL said:


> Love is kawaaai right? pek.



If I take a gander at Levy's clothes, and look at the ripple pattern on her shirt, it's easy to tell that it was ripped.

If her shirt looked like this in the manga, that sheds some amazing light on her 180 degree turn-a-round about Gajeel.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2010)

you guys


----------



## Sito (Nov 7, 2010)

KBL said:


> Love is kawaaai right? pek.



Never noticed her shoe, i promise thats all i was looking at

Also blinky if you make the gildartz fc make me co


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

I love you soo much I want to crucify you to a tree.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 7, 2010)

She liked it.


----------



## K (Nov 7, 2010)

hey guys, i made a Zancrow set.

I don't know his colors yet so I improvised.


Don't judge me bro.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

His skin tone is wrong.


----------



## Rene (Nov 7, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I love you soo much I want to crucify you to a tree.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

I love Jon Lajoie :33 

*random on topic shit*


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)

I love his album. Its hilarious. Does great work on the league too .


----------



## KBL (Nov 7, 2010)

Kay said:


> hey guys, i made a Zancrow set.
> 
> I don't know his colors yet so I improvised.
> 
> ...



Sick set, i like it.


----------



## K (Nov 7, 2010)

It'd be hilarious if my colors are nowhere near what Hiro colors them.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 7, 2010)

That dude looks like Calgara.


----------



## Xion (Nov 7, 2010)

Blinky said:


> His skin tone is wrong.



You know who doesn't bitch?

Gildartz.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

Zancrow will be blue da ba de da ba die.


----------



## Rene (Nov 7, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I love Jon Lajoie :33
> 
> *random on topic shit*





Cash said:


> I love his album. Its hilarious. Does great work on the league too .


Reps, reps to the both of ya. 



Blinky said:


> Zancrow will die.


You got that right. 

Off paneled by Gray.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey now. He's not as bad as Mest.


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)

GIldarts ran away after getting word that the dark guild was coming.


----------



## Sito (Nov 7, 2010)

Cash said:


> GIldarts ran away after getting word that the dark guild was coming.



No, you have it all wrong, Hiro asked gildartz if he could leave the island cuz if he stayed Ft woundn't struggle at all against the dark gild, gildartz like the nice fella he is said okay : D


----------



## K (Nov 7, 2010)

Gildartz's a pussy


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)

Kay speaks the truth


----------



## KBL (Nov 7, 2010)

Gildartz will crush your dreams .


----------



## K (Nov 7, 2010)

It's all just Hiro hyping him


----------



## Sito (Nov 7, 2010)

Kay said:


> Gildartz *gets* pussy



fixed for you


----------



## Felix (Nov 7, 2010)

As a Veteran member of this thread I must finally pick a side and

Gildartz > Mest and wannabee's

Sorry but it's the truth


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

Felix knows what's up.


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)

Felix said:


> As a Veteran member of this thread I must finally pick a side and
> 
> Gildartz > Mest and wannabee's
> 
> Sorry but it's the truth



Felix what is this?! smhhhhhhh

another Gildarts lame :taichou


----------



## K (Nov 7, 2010)

Felix said:


> As a Veteran member of this thread I must finally pick a side and
> 
> Gildartz > Mest and wannabee's
> 
> Sorry but it's the truth



felixu

shaddap


ZANCROW OWNS ALL


----------



## Rene (Nov 7, 2010)

That reminds me. Remember when Gray actually did stuff?

Like that time he turned that Eisenwalds member's head into a solid block of ice?

Those were the days.


----------



## K (Nov 7, 2010)

Gray sucks IMO


----------



## Rene (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't give me that look Blinky.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

Rene said:


> Don't give me that look Blinky.


----------



## KBL (Nov 7, 2010)

Poor Gray .


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 7, 2010)

Your Gildartz Set stun me those eyes 

I want that Lava boy and fairy girl to join FT 
oh and Rene who's that boy in the suit


----------



## Rene (Nov 7, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> oh and Rene who's that boy in the suit


Kuzumi Taiga from Mx0.

He's almost as boss as Gildartz.


----------



## Sito (Nov 7, 2010)

Kay said:


> Gray sucks IMO



Gray sucks, fact

says so on wiki


----------



## KBL (Nov 7, 2010)

Gray defeated Fukurou


----------



## Rene (Nov 7, 2010)

Gray defeated some random fodder.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2010)

Fukurou was cool.


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2010)

.


----------



## Rene (Nov 7, 2010)

Wasn't reffering to Fukurou, was talking about those other times Gray beat someone.


----------



## Felix (Nov 7, 2010)

Cash said:


> Felix what is this?! smhhhhhhh
> 
> another Gildarts lame :taichou





Kay said:


> felixu
> 
> shaddap
> 
> ...



DEALWITHIT.jpg


----------



## K (Nov 7, 2010)

If Gray, Mest, or Gildartz tanks Zancrow, I'll shit myself.


----------



## KBL (Nov 7, 2010)

Gray defeated Racer .


----------



## K (Nov 7, 2010)

lol             Racer


----------



## KBL (Nov 7, 2010)

He died for our sins .


----------



## Proud Fist (Nov 7, 2010)

That's an awesome set you're using, KBL


----------



## K (Nov 7, 2010)

yo              mamma


----------



## hehey (Nov 7, 2010)

dammit, the next story arc had better be about the motherfucking Dragons, enough of these side quests already, serious, since the begining of the manga Natsu has been talking bout how hes looking for Igneel, but all weve been getting is unrelated side quest after side quest, sometimes we get another dragon slayer who oes like "my dragon vanished when i was a kid too" or the story hints at the dragons a little AND THEN ON TO THE NEXT SIDE QUEST, Mashima has been stalling long enough!


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 7, 2010)

hehey said:


> dammit, the next story arc had better be about the motherfucking Dragons, enough of these side quests already, serious, since the begining of the manga Natsu has been talking bout how hes looking for Igneel, but all weve been getting is unrelated side quest after side quest, sometimes we get another dragon slayer who oes like "my dragon vanished when i was a kid too" or the story hints at the dragons a little AND THEN ON TO THE NEXT SIDE QUEST, Mashima has been stalling long enough!



How is he gonna search for Igneel when he has to help Lucy pay her rent? Also hes not that smart.
Anyway Natsu's motivation is kind of weak more then anything he seems to be out to prove that hes better than Erza or be the strongest in the guild more than anything else.

As for focusing on the dragons, If he did that how would he get to fit Lucy,Erza,and Gray into the plot when it doesn't really involve them.


----------



## hehey (Nov 7, 2010)

Lucy will tag along because thats what she does, bout Grey and Erza, fuck em.

Like seriously, When Gildartz showed up and revealed that he got banged up fighting a dragon and then the master said something like "Fairy Tail now has 3 Dragon Slayers, shits about to get real" i thought that we were finally going to get to the plot, but nope, of to Bizzaro land side quest.


----------



## KBL (Nov 7, 2010)

Proud Fist said:


> That's an awesome set you're using, KBL



Thx bro the same for you aniki .


----------



## Darc (Nov 7, 2010)

hehey said:


> Lucy will tag along because thats what she does, bout Grey and Erza, fuck em.
> 
> Like seriously, When Gildartz showed up and revealed that he got banged up fighting a dragon and then the master said something like "Fairy Tail now has 3 Dragon Slayers, shits about to get real" i thought that we were finally going to get to the plot, but nope, of to Bizzaro land side quest.



Igneel mentioned something about a Dragon Court festival or something like that when he was talking about Natsu to the wind Dragon, when that happens I expect we'll finally get to the Dragons.


----------



## K (Nov 7, 2010)

Goodnight, FT thread.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2010)

kay why do you have that fodder in your set? Come on the first time you see him you might as well have been seeing "Natsu's Bitch" stamped right on his head.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 8, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Just because someone is shirtless doesn't mean it's fanservice.


Great, more people who don't know the meaning of fanservice that's not limited to tits and ass 




Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Or maybe there was no joke at all


Or maybe you're just that stupid and just trying to save face? 

Hard to tell 

@Axl Low

Ah typical Axl, always popping up at irrelevant intervals to post nonsensical crap without actually reading the argument beforehand. Yeah I was sure told alright


----------



## Xion (Nov 8, 2010)

Rene said:


> That's like saying a manga has more backgrounds than Bleach.
> 
> It's not really an achievement, it's sort of expected as a standard.



Hey! What Bleach lacks in backgrounds it makes up for in character development.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 8, 2010)

kay I kinda gotta are zancrow if he is going to be awesome has to have some special kinda flames or natsu will destroy him. though he does look physically tough. maybe he is a dragon slayer and flames aren't that which natsu can consume? as some predicted the black dragon gildartz found is his 'father' so to speak.  Maybe he has badass secondary magic, unlike natsu or any of the other dragon slayers who are screwed, need to learn from raijin tribe, and well even lucy has dabbled as well.


----------



## Blade (Nov 8, 2010)

ZanCrow is gonna pwn. Unless he face Natsu. Even if he beat him in a first battle, the next time he is gonna be Nakama Punched and you know what happens.

To tell the truth Gajeel vs ZanCrow will be a better fight.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 8, 2010)

Blade said:


> To tell the truth Gajeel vs ZanCrow will be a better fight.



I'm still holding out on Makarov fighting Hades. If Natsu doesn't fight Zancrow he will definitely fight Hades. Which probably will happen anyway but it will suck.


----------



## Cash (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd rather master fought Hades as well. See him use Fairy law only to have it countered. that would be pretty epic.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 8, 2010)

hehey said:


> Lucy will tag along because thats what she does, bout Grey and Erza, fuck em.
> 
> Like seriously, When Gildartz showed up and revealed that he got banged up fighting a dragon and then the master said something like "Fairy Tail now has 3 Dragon Slayers, shits about to get real" i thought that we were finally going to get to the plot, but nope, of to Bizzaro land side quest.



Leave Erza out of this  don't take FT so seriously in this thread, it's not gonna get you anywhere


----------



## Blade (Nov 8, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I'm still holding out on Makarov fighting Hades. If Natsu doesn't fight Zancrow he will definitely fight Hades. Which probably will happen anyway but it will suck.





Cash said:


> I'd rather master fought Hades as well. See him use Fairy law only to have it countered. that would be pretty epic.




I think most of us here, want to see the epic battle between Makarov and Hades.

If Natsu face Hades in the end, at least let's hope for the outcome to be at least good. A new form or attack would be good to end it. Not another Nakama Punch.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 8, 2010)

Levy without headband =


----------



## Blinky (Nov 8, 2010)

If Natsu fights him at all I'll be disapointed tbh


----------



## Blade (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe the real main hero will come back again, to help Natsu and the others.


----------



## Blade (Nov 8, 2010)

Gildartz let the amateurs to finish the fight. He has more serious jobs. Like fighting dragons.


----------



## Rene (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe next time is arguably my favourite Gildartz reaction pic, it's applicable to everything.


----------



## Cash (Nov 8, 2010)

I dont like any of them


----------



## Blinky (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah well you have bad taste


----------



## son_michael (Nov 8, 2010)

how the heck did levi start liking gazelle 

that seems so random


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 8, 2010)

son_michael said:


> how the heck did levi start liking gazelle
> 
> that seems so random



Stockholm Syndrome


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 8, 2010)

son_michael said:


> how the heck did levi start liking gazelle
> 
> that seems so random


She likes abusive boyfriends. Being crucified turns her on.

Oh, and I've a prediction regarding Ultear. She won't do shit this whole arc, and in the end we will find out she really isn't a member of Grimoire Heart, but a mage of Tartarus - the third part of Ballam alliance.



After that we might find out that she actually isn't a member of Tartarus, but in fact she's Zeref himself.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't think Ultear is working for anyone.


----------



## Blade (Nov 8, 2010)

How many arcs are left before the series will end? What do you think?


I think this arc and another one with the Tartaros guild or another one after to end it completely.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess Raven Tail will be the last arc.


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Stockholm Syndrome



Reps


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2010)

son_michael said:


> how the heck did levi start liking gazelle
> 
> that seems so random



I saw that coming a mile away. I don't get the appeal though...


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> I saw that coming a mile away. I don't get the appeal though...



Not since Vegeta has the most  character in the series had a beautiful bell swoon over him because of his .

Metal Gajeel


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Nov 8, 2010)

Gajeel wanted a cat because Natsu had a cat... is Levi the new Lucy?


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 8, 2010)

son_michael said:


> how the heck did levi start liking gazelle
> 
> that seems so random



Its not hard at all to notice all the clues that pointed towards it in the Fighting Festival arc. 
The earliest hint of it Levy tried to stop Jet and Droy from beating up Gazille and then Luxus came in and shocked him and she had that face which let you know she cared about him.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 8, 2010)

SasukeOfUchiha06 said:


> Gajeel wanted a cat because Natsu had a cat... is Levi the new Lucy?


As soon as Natsu starts liking Lucy


----------



## K (Nov 8, 2010)

dfhdhdfoasdhgfw


----------



## Cooli (Nov 8, 2010)

Levi likes her men hard and strong


----------



## Sito (Nov 8, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I guess Raven Tail will be the last arc.



Nah maybe soemthing like the dragons festival, or it may be the last important arc and just some other arcs to wrap things up



Edward Newgate said:


> After that we might find out that she actually isn't a member of Tartarus, but in fact she's Zeref *himself.*


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah Tits


----------



## cbus05 (Nov 9, 2010)

Blade said:


> How many arcs are left before the series will end? What do you think?
> 
> 
> I think this arc and another one with the Tartaros guild or another one after to end it completely.



 A long long time in my opinion.


We're just NOW getting introduced to one of the final villains. I'd imagine this will last for about 500 chapters or so, but that's just a guess. 

We still have Raven Tail, the 3rd Balam Alliance guild, Grimoire Heart, dragon arc, mystery of the black dragon, anything and everything regarding zeref not to mention lots lots more to cover. These arcs likely won't be very short either, and keep in mind Mashima likes to have arcs for each of his main characters.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 9, 2010)

okay, i can feel the hype. im kinda lookin forward to the fights and matchups. i hope mashima doesnt try and be too creative with the new guys' powers. that was part of the reason why i disliked the oracion seis.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2010)

That is sacrilege get the fuck out


----------



## Frieza (Nov 9, 2010)

Save Gerard arc leading to magical alliance warring fairy tail. Then Gerard gets magma fisted infront of his brother Natsu...then a timeskip with Gerard being rivived. I am pretty sure that is what will happen next.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 9, 2010)

That Calagara guy from the dark guild will fight Natsu and guess what ...??!!!!!!
HE IS A DRAGON SLAYA !!!!!!!!


----------



## balmung29 (Nov 9, 2010)

How obvious is it that Caprico is Capricorn and that Lucy is either gonna fight him or someone else is going to and give the key? 
I so badly want to see Juvia fight now ^_^ Her, Lucy, Levy, Loki, and Kara.


----------



## Ryus (Nov 9, 2010)

balmung29 said:


> How obvious is it that Caprico is Capricorn and that Lucy is either gonna fight him or someone else is going to and give the key?



 I feel really stupid for not thinking about that possibility.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 9, 2010)

Just to clarify people , I did not abandon you again , I just.....don't have much to say about this chapter .


----------



## K (Nov 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _who wants to wear my zancrow/calgara set_


----------



## Blinky (Nov 9, 2010)

Zancrow ? More like Lolno. HURF DURF HONK HONK.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 9, 2010)

Why would I want a fodder set?


----------



## K (Nov 9, 2010)

alright, fuck you zancrow-hating fuckers


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Mest will kick Gildartz's ass...just wait.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 9, 2010)

Mest sees glidartz
Mest learns to run magic.


----------



## Rene (Nov 9, 2010)

People still not accepting Gildartz as their lord and master in this topic. 

How about that fanclub Blinky?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 9, 2010)

Rene said:


> People still not accepting Gildartz as their lord and master in this topic.
> 
> How about that fanclub Blinky?



It seems the mere mention of a Gildartz FC caused the mods to run in fear. 

None have replied  actually no one has posted in the request thread since me.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 9, 2010)

God damn
I hate Chocobar on my ignore list
And this thread still reeks of fail when he posts :/


----------



## Cash (Nov 9, 2010)

Gildarts is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Mest fan club is where its at. We'd have NF females posting tits in the request thread.


----------



## K (Nov 9, 2010)

On a serious note, Gildartz fans, how would you feel if Mest could completely stomp him?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 9, 2010)

Kay said:


> On a serious note, Gildartz fans, how would you feel if Mest could completely stomp him?



It would be nonsensical/completely retarded since Mest is still on that island.


----------



## K (Nov 9, 2010)

No I'm saying like further in the manga.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 9, 2010)

Kay said:


> No I'm saying like further in the manga.



You're expecting him to appear after this arc ? That's Ultears job


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Just to clarify people , I did not abandon you again , I just.....don't have much to say about this chapter .





Kay said:


> *Spoiler*: _who wants to wear my zancrow/calgara set_





ChocolateBar999 said:


> Why would I want a fodder set?



 Nothing more needs to be said about this.



Axl Low said:


> God damn
> I hate Chocobar on my ignore list
> And this thread still reeks of fail when he posts :/



 oh Axl Low, why man? aww...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 9, 2010)

Geez, Axl acts like I had sex with his sister or something


----------



## cbus05 (Nov 10, 2010)

I just want one arc where the antagonists won't be nerfed by some crappy deus ex machina powerup, which has been present in at least 1/2 of the arcs so far.


FT would be 5x better if the villains were just scaled down to power where they actually WERE defeatable by the protagonists in the first place. Instead they have to eat magic etherium, or eat magic gold fire, or "coincidentally" win by having more heart. Damn you nakama powerups!

Either way, I think I see where this arc is going.


I think this is that prototypical arc where the old master dies (aka makarov). It's lined up perfectly. Headmaster to a seemingly powerful dark guild is around, and obviously powerful.

Makarov is old and has been wanting to retire for a long time. 

Gildartz, the strongest in the guild conveniently came back to serve as the new headmaster when Makarov dies. He also conveniently left the island so that he doesn't have to fight anybody or lose his life. 

And we're finally introduced to someone who may be the FV (zeref).


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 10, 2010)

FT will slowly get more serious. at first they were picking up members and making friends with enemies, slowly they are entering battles with increasing villiany of the foes. with charlie's prediction it looks like it is slowly maturing like one piece still is. 
as OP as a reference; most of FT is in east blue so to speak with some of it being grand line like but by far, nothing near new world stuff. I doubt Ft will be one piece long though, Ft tends to keep arcs short.


----------



## KBL (Nov 10, 2010)

In b4 people rages at gumby2ms for comparing ft to op. .

But i think you're right.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 10, 2010)

What happened to Choco again ?


----------



## Cash (Nov 10, 2010)

Idk. Free CB


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 10, 2010)

this thread has now degenerated into mindless bickering  a new chapter needs to come out soon so that we have something to talk about instead of watching CB and Axl slug it out


----------



## Blinky (Nov 10, 2010)

You need to fix your sig. It's too big. 

And whaaaat it hasn't been long since the last chapter.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 10, 2010)

Honestly I have no expectations as far as the new slayer is concerned . FT already has the "tough battle loving freak" convert character , so he's probably gonna go down like so much french bread .


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 10, 2010)

If Fairy Tail gets over 300 chapters thats when I know Mashima is in it for the long haul.
He usually ends up fitting like 3 arcs in the space of 100 chapters. I wonder how long this arc might last, It might be longer than the OS arc.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't mention OS.


----------



## Orion (Nov 10, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> *Honestly I have no expectations as far as the new slayer is concerned* . FT already has the "tough battle loving freak" convert character , so he's probably gonna go down like so much french bread .



Huh? we have another new dragon slayer?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 10, 2010)

Orion said:


> Huh? we have another new dragon slayer?



No not really.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 10, 2010)

If we get another dragon slayer this arc it better be a water dragon slayer or maybe an ice dragon slayer.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 10, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> If we get another dragon slayer this arc it better be a water dragon slayer or maybe an ice dragon slayer.



Zancrow as a dark dragon slayer seems the likeliest so far, i wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Cash (Nov 10, 2010)

I want a Psychic or Bug type.


----------



## Orion (Nov 10, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> Zancrow as a dark dragon slayer seems the likeliest so far, i wouldn't get my hopes up.



I don't think hes a dragon slayer at all, his whole turning them to ash statement   points towards that aura being flames or magma or something and I doubt there is a magma dragon.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 10, 2010)

Orion said:


> I don't think hes a dragon slayer at all, his whole turning them to ash statement   points towards that aura being flames or magma or something and I doubt there is a magma dragon.



I thought by ash he meant he would crush them, kind of like how gravity works ex. Blackbeard, but seems i misconstrued the comment.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2010)

But usually you say crush,kill or get rid of them. Only fire users say "turn them to ashes"


----------



## Orion (Nov 10, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> I thought by ash he meant he would crush them, kind of like how gravity works ex. Blackbeard, but seems i misconstrued the comment.



You were probably thinking of dust not ash.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 11, 2010)

ice dragon slayer. gray is going to be 'curbed' like never before, lol. 

most likely have to tag team that dragonslayer too. 

maybe gajeal and juvia,
or juvia and erza
or fried and bixlow (bixlow has beat gray and fried is haxxed, unless dragonslayer is scantly dressed bombshell who strips like gray does, then fried is usless)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2010)

Cash said:


> I want a Psychic or Bug type.





 Naw I definitely want a ghost type


----------



## Cash (Nov 11, 2010)

Need a fighting type in there. I wonder what happens to Natsu holding the fire stone.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 11, 2010)

Cash said:


> Need a fighting type in there. I wonder what happens to Natsu holding the fire stone.



He evolves to a Charmander.


----------



## BVB (Nov 11, 2010)

you mean charizard, don't you?


----------



## Frieza (Nov 11, 2010)

whoa.. Charizard is the final boss.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 11, 2010)

How come whenever I come back to any thread it nearly always has turned to Pokemon discussion ? Scary.


----------



## Rene (Nov 11, 2010)

Blinky said:


> How come whenever I come back to any thread it nearly always has turned to Pokemon discussion ? Scary.


Because Gildartz.


----------



## Felix (Nov 11, 2010)

Gildartz is always pimpin


----------



## aionaraP (Nov 11, 2010)

gildartz looks like a hobo shanks


----------



## aionaraP (Nov 11, 2010)

you just killed makarov


----------



## Cash (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice one with the Makarov pic


----------



## aionaraP (Nov 11, 2010)

yeah. i saw it in SL 


but gildartz still looks like a hobo shanks


----------



## Blinky (Nov 11, 2010)

Well that's a step above pirate.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2010)

Blinky said:


> How come whenever I come back to any thread it nearly always has turned to Pokemon discussion ? Scary.



looks like someone is a digimon fan.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 11, 2010)

Where did I mention Digimon  

You all scary.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2010)

your sig is so scary


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 12, 2010)

Gildartz has automail or maybe its a magical arm.
Anyway Makarov dying this arc is a possibility. Besides Gildartz who would you want to lead the guild. My choice this guy


----------



## aionaraP (Nov 12, 2010)

^ mirajane


----------



## Proxy (Nov 12, 2010)

Guess who's back 

And Erza, to lead, of course.


----------



## Sito (Nov 12, 2010)

^Gildartz? Where?


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 12, 2010)

heart attack marakaov is an awesome meme. 

but on a side note no spoils yet? 

my guess is one shown character and another bonus like the giant bird-man who attacked last chapter, maybe creepy looking dude(kinda effeminate)  and a robot? (I'll be scared if I'm right again, I'm really pushing this time, I called a fire mage in GH last week and now zancrow will become trash once he meets natsu  unless pointless hax, so sad would have rather it be the big slow guy)


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 12, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Guess who's back
> 
> And Erza, to lead, of course.



No doubt about that :33


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 12, 2010)

Erza leading the guild means she won't be able to go out on missions anymore. not liking that at all


----------



## KBL (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm re-reading Rave and damn.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Wth Mashima was thinking when he created Gerard, just compare him with Sieg.


----------



## seastone (Nov 12, 2010)

When I read Rave, I marathon through it. That moment shocked me, Seig dying in such a fashion. Must have been horrible to slowly waste away without moving. 

I do not Gerard that bad but honestly he just does not compare to Seig. Who knows maybe Gerard can one day live up to his predecessor.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 12, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> No doubt about that :33







SasuOna said:


> Erza leading the guild means she won't be able to go out on missions anymore. not liking that at all



Think of it this way: she won't be jobbed to give Natsu the spotlight, not to mention the kinds of people she'll be fighting should be stronger than the ones she's faced thus far.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 12, 2010)

Sieg didn't even live up to Aoi, All of them are horribly boring characters in my opinion.


Gerard started out better than Sieg as Sieglein and then he turned into Gerard and went downhill since then.


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 12, 2010)

Damn, no chapter today .. has the release date changed?


----------



## Cash (Nov 12, 2010)

Saturday now.


----------



## Rene (Nov 12, 2010)

Shit's going to be cash.


----------



## Sito (Nov 12, 2010)

KaaN23 said:


> Damn, no chapter today .. has the release date changed?



Ft usually comes out saturdays


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2010)

KBL said:


> I'm re-reading Rave and damn.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sieg was one of the top characters (generally) in RAVE. Gerard is just a fail copy.

And it would be awesome if RAVE had a sequel. Awesome series was awesome.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 12, 2010)

Clearly, Shunsui and Jushiro aren't the only ones who can withstand Yamamoto's Shikai release.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 12, 2010)

Jesus, the translations on Mangafox as so horrible.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Jesus, the translations on Mangafox as so horrible.



Yeah Silvermask and Shinhou had a poor grasp of the english language, because they pretty mch did the last bit of the series and they sucked horribly at it


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 12, 2010)

Seriously WTH? Did he just move the character designs from Rave over to FT? I haven't read rave but it seems there are several eerily similar designs running around.


I honestly thought that was Lucy and Loki


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Nov 12, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Seriously WTH? Did he just move the character designs from Rave over to FT? I haven't read rave but it seems there are several eerily similar designs running around.
> 
> 
> I honestly thought that was Lucy and Loki



Maaaaaany things in FT are just (failed) copies of Rave


----------



## KBL (Nov 12, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Maaaaaany things in FT are just (failed) copies of Rave



How about no.

.

The only things from Rave that Mashima ruined till now are Sieg design and Oración Seis name.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2010)

KBL said:


> How about no.
> 
> .
> 
> The only things from Rave that Mashima ruined till now are Sieg design and Oraci?n Seis name.



 this is actually true. though from storm's link and your pic I just saw


Erza
Lucy
Kana
Levy
Loki
Natsu


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

KBL said:


> How about no.
> 
> .
> 
> The only things from Rave that Mashima ruined till now are Sieg design and Oraci?n Seis name.



Not to mention Etherion.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 13, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Not to mention Etherion.



Ah yes the Aetherion cannon

Behold and watch as we turn a doomsday power that can break the world into a magic cannon that takes a long ass time before it can fire


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 13, 2010)

How long is RAVE?


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 13, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> How long is RAVE?



296 chaps

but seriously, the only thing keeping my attention on Rave is Sieg


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

Shuda's pretty cool, as well.

Even so, Sieg was the best.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 13, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> 296 chaps
> 
> but seriously, the only thing keeping my attention on Rave is Sieg


So it ain't worth a read?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

It's better than Fairy Tail, but not as popular.


----------



## Moon (Nov 13, 2010)

Rave's even got magic more interesting than Fairy Tail's.

*Spoiler*: __ 




He doesn't need any namaka punches


----------



## Sito (Nov 13, 2010)

I never read rave but the anime had crappy scenes that never motivated me. It was okay but a bit tacky,

ENOUGH ABOUT FUCKING RAVE, lets have a discussion about whats gonna happen next chapter

edit: Offtopic(im not going to make a topic asking this) but is there a section somewhere where people show off their animemanga collections? I really wanna see some, and when i get more(getting teh moneeez nao) ill make one


----------



## Eternal Flame (Nov 13, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> So it ain't worth a read?





Proxy said:


> It's better than Fairy Tail, but not as popular.


I agree with this. definitely worth a read.



.ıl"LûperçiόSitό"lı. said:


> I never read rave but the anime had crappy scenes that never motivated me. It was okay but a bit tacky,


Manga is way better than the anime, but the art is pretty bad in the first few volumes. Mashima's come a long way in that department.

Since delray has been bought out or whatever I wonder whats gonna happen to the last three volumes? I wanted to complete the english collection. Thinking of getting tanks instead or even both perhaps.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 13, 2010)

I wasn't really a big fan of the art in RAVE.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 13, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## Psych (Nov 13, 2010)

This chapater was awesome. Can't wait to see the counter attack.




Eisenheim said:


> Link removed



Loving the covers as always


----------



## Cash (Nov 13, 2010)

Fucking awesome


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 13, 2010)

Psych said:


> This chapater was awesome. Can't wait to see the counter attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course that cover was awesome.


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 13, 2010)

damn just read it Gajeel is epic he will pwn em


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 13, 2010)

Huh, Levi is more useful than I thought. Still not S rank material, though 

Kawazu and Yomazu are pretty strong for fighter who aren't even part of the strongest ones in Grimoire Heart. Guess it means the main squad are way more powerful 

Kidding. Fairy Tail are going to kick their asses. Mashima is not fooling me with that hype.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 13, 2010)

Well wasn't that cute. Levi put a little heart in the "IRON".


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 13, 2010)

levy's magic just like that character from I believe it was o-parts hunter/666-whatever. oriential word style magic should survive so fried can redeem himself by going rune on his ass. with levy making fire and iron she would make a better support team mate for the two combat dragon slayers then wendy or lucy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2010)

So we finally get to see Levy's magic in action. And It seems stronger then I even thought it really was. And lol at those two fodder...there hype will quickly go down....just like Midnight...


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 13, 2010)

Wait until Levi writes Death, Soul Reap or Dimension destroyer


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 13, 2010)

Gazille is going to nakama punch those guys, but without the nakama part.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 13, 2010)

Clever with the Iron. She is going to be writing Fire, Iron, and Wind out a lot over this arc.


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2010)

Gajeel is gonna have a form.



Also RAVE is many times much better as a series than Fairy Tail.


----------



## donaldgx (Nov 13, 2010)

Certainly Levi is more useful than i thought (or that showed on the manga). Hopefully we get to see Gildartz in action, probably against the leader or one of the main fighters in GH.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 13, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Clever with the Iron. She is going to be writing Fire, Iron, and Wind out a lot over this arc.


I don't think air is that hard to come by.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Nov 13, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I don't think air is that hard to come by.



CLEAN air however is rather  hard to come by on battlefields where things tend to get  polluted rather  quick .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 13, 2010)

donaldgx said:


> Certainly Levi is more useful than i thought (or that showed on the manga). Hopefully we get to see Gildartz in action, probably against the leader or one of the main fighters in GH.


Gildartz left the island.


----------



## KBL (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Gajeel, i love you... no homo. .


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 13, 2010)

Is Gazeel becoming Vegeta, struggling against the folder!


----------



## aionaraP (Nov 13, 2010)

wow. thats a nice chapter right there.

but to my surprise, gajeel got wtfpwned by two fodders. shame


----------



## KBL (Nov 13, 2010)

I forgot something, i think Dragon slayers are weak against strong sounds, remember Cobra?

That's why they were winning against Gajeel, cheaters .

In b4 Gajeel goes DF next chapter .


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 13, 2010)

Gajeel shouldn't need df for fodder..the main guys better be block busters...


----------



## Omolara (Nov 13, 2010)

Yep. Super hearing doesn't go very well with loud sounds.


----------



## KBL (Nov 13, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Gajeel shouldn't need df for fodder..the main guys better be block busters...



But.. but i want to see it. .

At least for a moment, he one shots them and that's it.

.


----------



## Ryus (Nov 13, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Is Gazeel becoming Vegeta, struggling against the folder!



Wouldn't say that... he's a dragonslayer and all his senses are heightened to extreme levels. Powers that cancel his heightened senses likely debilitate him far more than other normal humans... in this case it seems he just was so used to hearing every move his opponents made over the years that his natural instinct to hear every action of his opponents just threw off his game. 

It's also likely why Natsu gets motion sickness, his sense of balance must be thrown off to an extreme and he just can't compensate. I mean just how many times has Natsu gotten beaten while suffering from motion sickness... seems no different to me here (with the exception of the stabbing). 

Time will tell if he'll be defeated just to give us a power escalation plot wise or if he'll defeat these fodder only to have the dark guild higher ups show us the true potential of a serious dark guild later by forcing a Fairy Tail retreat (as foreshadowed by Gildarts lesson to Natsu). Hmm... this would also give us a decent drive for Fairy Tail... taking back the island and salvaging there defeat.

Anyone else expecting Makarov to be taken out... either by sickness, defeat in combat, or some mixture?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 13, 2010)

Gajeel will probably one shot one of Grimoire Heart's main fighter with Dragon Force


----------



## Thor (Nov 13, 2010)

GajeelXLevi


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow this week's chapter was pretty damn good, and it actually seems like Mashima is finally getting back on track. 

Quick somebody go retrieve Gildartz so he can fight somebody on his level


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 13, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Quick somebody go retrieve Gildartz so he can fight somebody on his level


----------



## Rene (Nov 13, 2010)

Rene said:


> Shit's going to be cash.



Called it.


----------



## Cash (Nov 13, 2010)

You did Rene . 

Im really liking Levy right now. I guess she makes up for lack of Juvia. Cant wait to see this fight. Im thinking Gajeel loses some how but FT saves him in time.


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Nov 13, 2010)

KBL said:


> Oh Gajeel, i love you... no homo. .



This  , now lets wait for gajeel to eat that sword


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 13, 2010)

Cash said:


> You did Rene .
> 
> Im really liking Levy right now. I guess she makes up for lack of Juvia. Cant wait to see this fight. Im thinking Gajeel loses some how but FT saves him in time.



Yeah I get that feeling as well to be honest...though it would be interesting to see him go Dragon Force


----------



## KBL (Nov 13, 2010)

Natsu needs to eat Etherion or use the flame of rebuke to go DF

Dunno if that works for Gajeel as well .


----------



## Rowel (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice chapter, I was really surprised. I thought this guys would be the regular fodder mage. Anyways, I think gazile was just caught offguard rather than being weaker than them. 

He knows his armor can get caught so he won't make unnecessary blocks anymore. His senses should be more acute than normal so the sound thing would be specially effective against him in general. Anyways, I think the exam is by all intents and purposes over.

 Gazille realizes the gravity of the situation better than levi does, after all he has actual experience with dark guilds. Even though he took damage he got to eat iron so his wounds should be pretty much healed. 

Those guys were able to take down gazille's defenses but once gazille goes into the offensive I don't think they will be able to hold him down.

The chapter felt a tad short though. I guess it was still good though.


----------



## Thor (Nov 13, 2010)

So GH peons = FT potentially S-Class mages. 

I guess the true S-Class' of FT, Erza, Natsu and Mirajane will face GH elite.


----------



## Trent (Nov 13, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Well wasn't that cute. Levi put a little heart in the "IRON".



Indeed. Made me think "aaaww". 



KBL said:


> *I forgot something, i think Dragon slayers are weak against strong sounds, remember Cobra?*
> 
> That's why they were winning against Gajeel, cheaters .
> 
> In b4 Gajeel goes DF next chapter .



That was Cobra's speciality though, related to his snake theme (as they "hear" though vibrations and such), which he used to react almost in advance to attacks. 

I wouldn't say it's something that would affect all DS in a similar manner. Levy was affected as much as Gazille in the present situation.

Anyway, good chapter!


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 13, 2010)

Gazille got beat imo
He only survived because Levy gave him some Iron to eat.
Also these guys are supposed to be fodder.....nah, those hooded guys in the helicarrier looked like fodder these guys seem to have some value to grimoire heart.

Next chapter Gazille will probably get a power up


----------



## Dark Dragon (Nov 13, 2010)

I really thought Levy and Gazille would mop the floors with these guys, but I guess I was wrong. Eh, at least Levy showed some usefulness and really proved she could do something other than stand there and be an open target. However, her performance really does show she does not have what it takes to be an S-Class mage in Fairy Tail.  D:
At least Gazille will own these guys next chapter. I hope he has enough power to help battle one of the main members of Grimoire Heart after this fodder fight.


----------



## Thor (Nov 13, 2010)

Gazeels made of metal so the sound probably keeps refracting of his ears and amplifying making him vunerable to sound.


----------



## KBL (Nov 13, 2010)

Trent said:


> That was Cobra's speciality though, related to his snake theme (as they "hear" though vibrations and such), which he used to react almost in advance to attacks.
> 
> I wouldn't say it's something that would affect all DS in a similar manner. Levy was affected as much as Gazille in the present situation.
> 
> Anyway, good chapter!



But Levy was able to defend herself of the enemies, Gajeel was confused... hell, Levy saved his ass of an enemy that was closer to him.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 13, 2010)

Iron Soul?

More like Fodder Soul


----------



## Rene (Nov 13, 2010)

KBL said:


> Natsu needs to eat Etherion or use the flame of rebuke to go DF
> 
> Dunno if that works for Gajeel as well .


Gazille uses, THE HEART.



Trent said:


> I wouldn't say it's something that would affect all DS in a similar manner. Levy was affected as much as Gazille in the present situation.


Levy was affected, but not as much as Gazille, since Gazille was completely incapable of hearing anything.

Also, all DSers have enhanced senses iirc, it's just that not all of them have the same enhancement in all. Besides Cobra probably trained on it ... or something.


----------



## seastone (Nov 13, 2010)

I guess the exam is over or they will get graded on how well they preform against Grimoire Heart

However I am surprised at level of Grimoire Heart, those two guys seem to be strong enough to pose a threat to two potential fairy tail S-rank mages. However they lost their advantage, their only chance to defeat Gajeel was to take him out when his senses were confused. Now recharged with iron, he will be a lot stronger.  

Anyway glad to see Levy showing some of her magical prowess. The power to turn words into reality is a potent one.


----------



## Rene (Nov 13, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Now recharged with iron, he will be a lot stronger.


Iron made with the power of LOVE.


----------



## Ryus (Nov 13, 2010)

Rene said:


> Levy was affected, but not as much as Gazille, since Gazille was completely incapable of hearing anything.



Good catch.



Rene said:


> Also, all DSers have enhanced senses iirc, it's just that not all of them have the same enhancement in all. Besides Cobra probably trained on it ... or something.


  good speculation... seems to fit the known facts too. Also wasn't Cobra an artificial DS... maybe he was enhanced or his hearing ability just given to him at the limit of a DS rather than having to train hard to earn the hearing... however it's clear Gazille was likely more effected than Levy since she seemed surprised that he couldn't hear anything.


----------



## Thor (Nov 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see Gajeels nakama punch.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2010)

Levy and Gazelle made a much better team than I imagined


----------



## Ryus (Nov 13, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Anyway glad to see Levy showing some of her magical prowess. The power to turn words into reality is a potent one.



Just imagine if she ever does becomes an S-class mage...


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 13, 2010)

who would have imagined that of all the main male characters in fairy tail, gazille is the guy who will most likely get laid first.


----------



## KBL (Nov 13, 2010)

He's hard as Iron .


----------



## Ryus (Nov 13, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> who would have imagined that of all the main male characters in fairy tail, gazille is the guy who will most likely get laid first.


 

Seems you weren't paying attention during the Phantom Lord arc... he's already nailed Levy and it's now clear that she liked it. :ho


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 13, 2010)

Ryus said:


> Wouldn't say that... he's a dragonslayer and all his senses are heightened to extreme levels. Powers that cancel his heightened senses likely debilitate him far more than other normal humans... in this case it seems he just was so used to hearing every move his opponents made over the years that his natural instinct to hear every action of his opponents just threw off his game.
> 
> It's also likely why Natsu gets motion sickness, his sense of balance must be thrown off to an extreme and he just can't compensate. I mean just how many times has Natsu gotten beaten while suffering from motion sickness... seems no different to me here (with the exception of the stabbing).
> 
> ...



hmmm this could be another phantom arc or another os arc....


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 13, 2010)

Ryus said:


> Seems you weren't paying attention during the Phantom Lord arc... he's already nailed Levy and it appears she liked it. :ho



that doesnt count, because that would mean he also nailed those 2 other guy friends of levy... and i cant accept that.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 13, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> So GH peons = FT potentially S-Class mages.
> 
> I guess the true S-Class' of FT, Erza, Natsu and Mirajane will face GH elite.



ezra will be canned, natsu isn't s-class, mirajane may or may not be at full power, and glidartz off the island along with fried and hammer-pants.


----------



## Rene (Nov 13, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> that doesnt count, because that would mean he also nailed those 2 other guy friends of levy... and i cant accept that.


What's wrong with some guy love?


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 13, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> ezra will be canned, natsu isn't s-class, mirajane may or may not be at full power, and glidartz off the island along with friend and bixlo...



ezra will be incapacitated when chicken head ninja reveals himself to be gerard.



Rene said:


> What's wrong with some guy love?


its not rly guy love when 2 of the participants are clearly straight men.... its more like guy rape, then.


----------



## Rene (Nov 13, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> its not rly guy love when 2 of the participants are clearly straight men.... its more like guy rape, then.



In Japan rape is love.


----------



## Ryus (Nov 13, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> that doesnt count, because that would mean he also nailed those 2 other guy friends of levy... and i cant accept that.



No, no, no... you got it all wrong. He just made them watch as he proved to them Levy had no desire to be with them. :ho


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 13, 2010)

One of Cobra's powers was listening magic which allowed him to read Natsu's mind.So yeah him being susceptible to loud noises is just a consequence of his power.

Dragon slayers don't have enhanced senses imo IIRC Erza just said that Natsu had a really good sense of smell.
Gazille and Levy literally couldn't hear anything because of Yomaz's power and once Levy cancelled that they could hear again.

Gazille got beat pretty soundly this chapter until Levy dropped the Iron for him.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 13, 2010)

Gazille got duffed up because he wasn't expecting them to penetrate his iron skin and also because he spent a lot of his time being deafened. By the time he realised they cut still harm him with that sword, he'd already been hurt too badly to avoid the worst attack and got punk'd.

Good Chapter, though. I was expecting Levy and Gazille to curbstomp those two goons, but it seems they're not just scrubs.


----------



## Cooli (Nov 13, 2010)

IRON of love


----------



## KBL (Nov 13, 2010)

Gajeel will shop by doo bop Levy.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> One of Cobra's powers was listening magic which allowed him to read Natsu's mind.So yeah him being susceptible to loud noises is just a consequence of his power.
> 
> Dragon slayers don't have enhanced senses imo IIRC Erza just said that Natsu had a really good sense of smell.
> Gazille and Levy literally couldn't hear anything because of Yomaz's power and once Levy cancelled that they could hear again.
> ...



I like that Mashima didn't take the easy route and let Gazille stomp these two, effortlessly. It just adds further hype to the GH, especially seeing how FT and co. didn't have much trouble with any dark guild factions as yet.



Gaelek_13 said:


> Gazille got duffed up because he wasn't expecting them to penetrate his iron skin and also because he spent a lot of his time being deafened. By the time he realised they cut still harm him with that sword, he'd already been hurt too badly to avoid the worst attack and got punk'd.
> 
> Good Chapter, though. I was expecting Levy and Gazille to curbstomp those two goons, but it seems they're not just scrubs.



I agree. Along with this, he had to contend with protecting Levy, then it ended up being the other way around. Looks like Gazille is going to get a power up next chapter. Here's hoping it's plausible.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2010)

I wonder how many S-Class Mages Grimoire Heart has???

I know they have at least 2 (Ultear and Hades)


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm hoping it's more. FT needs to take a loss, and it's been a long time coming.

P.S. Levy's got potential. She may not be the strongest, but she's good at what she does.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't think that these two guys are fodder compare to the other on the ship, because when Grimoire Heart was first introduce they were the shadow figures in the back next to Hades. this


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I'm hoping it's more. FT needs to take a loss, and it's been a long time coming.
> 
> P.S. Levy's got potential. She may not be the strongest, but she's good at what she does.



Losing Luxus and Mistgun was a pretty heavy blow to FT's overall strength.

Hopefully Mirajane can make up for it.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

Good catch, but compared to the others, they're probably the weakest.

@ Kuya: That's true. They only have Erza and Mirajane now, to fill out the S-class on the island so it'll be good to see how they try and handle that. If Luxus or Mistgun were there, things would probably be balanced.


----------



## KBL (Nov 13, 2010)

Stevenh1990 said:


> I don't think that these two guys are fodder compare to the other on the ship, because when Grimoire Heart was first introduce they were the shadow figures in the back next to Hades. this


Nice find. :amazed


----------



## Sito (Nov 13, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I'm hoping it's more. *FT needs to take a loss, and it's been a long time coming.*
> 
> P.S. Levy's got potential. She may not be the strongest, but she's good at what she does.



After reading this i think it would be for the best that FT loses and thy have to retreat, cmon grimoire heart is a third of the alliance and FT doesnt even have all their strongest(Gildartz and kinda friend and bixlow, as well as other fodder i guess) they only have like the master(which i fucking bet is going to get oneshoted by a super special fucking weapon or get a disease) erza, mira, two fodder whcih might redeem themseleves(gray and loki, maybe not loki as much tho), 3 dragon slayers(ones gonna get raped tho D : ) the rest who cares, but seriosly they should lose, but get revenge small arcs later


----------



## Rene (Nov 13, 2010)

Kuya said:


> Losing Luxus and Mistgun was a pretty heavy blow to FT's overall strength.
> 
> Hopefully Mirajane can make up for it.


This is raised a lot, but it really isn't true.

Before they had Luxus, Mistgun and Erza. Now they've got Gildartz, Mirajane and Erza. 

Ofcourse, I don't think Mirajane compares to Mistgun/Luxus, but Gildartz should more than make up for that. So overall, their accessible strength is still roughly the same as before.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

Gray 

He's Loki level right now, which should say enough. 

Honestly, Mashima took away most of the characters who would do significant damage. I'm surprised he didn't have Evergreen "leave the island" as well. She'll probably be blindsided before getting to do anything.


----------



## Cash (Nov 13, 2010)

I still like Gray


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

Deliora Arc Gray was cool. He just went downhill from there.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2010)

No one likes Gray

Also Gazille was beaten so fast...but surely the next chapter have to be awesome since he stood up all in rage


----------



## Rene (Nov 13, 2010)

Cash said:


> I still like Gray



You also like Mest.

We aren't your nakama you because you have good taste Ganta, don't worry.


----------



## KBL (Nov 13, 2010)

Loke defeated Bixlow. .


----------



## Cash (Nov 13, 2010)

Rene said:


> You also like Mest.
> 
> We aren't your nakama you because you have good taste Ganta, don't worry.



Mest is a god. Say what you want about Gray but his powers are still dope


----------



## Rene (Nov 13, 2010)

Cash said:


> Mest is a god. Say what you want about Gray but his powers are still dope


Even Negi from Negima, who has only shown one ice spell still has cooler ice powers than Gray. 

Also when is the last time Mest has made anyone bend over and cry? (besides Wendy)


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2010)

Rene said:


> This is raised a lot, but it really isn't true.
> 
> Before they had Luxus, Mistgun and Erza. Now they've got Gildartz, Mirajane and Erza.
> 
> Ofcourse, I don't think Mirajane compares to Mistgun/Luxus, but Gildartz should more than make up for that. So overall, their accessible strength is still roughly the same as before.



Their accessible strength yeah, but I was saying their overall strength as a guild went down.


----------



## Cash (Nov 13, 2010)

Rene said:


> Even Negi from Negima, who has only shown one ice spell still has cooler ice powers than Gray.
> 
> Also when is the last time Mest has made anyone bend over and cry? (besides Wendy)



All of FT when they find out he was the mastermind that got all of this started


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2010)

Mest is still fodder, he became fodder king


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2010)

Luxus will show up to the save the day.


----------



## Cash (Nov 13, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Mest is still fodder, he became fodder king


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah that?s how I looked at mest when i realized he was fodder


----------



## Rene (Nov 13, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Yeah that?s how I looked at mest when i realized he was fodder


----------



## donaldgx (Nov 13, 2010)

i'm guessing that Gildartz advice is the main idea of this arc. i'm anticipating a duel between Makarov and Hades, probably leaving FT master seriously injured. Also, i'm guessing that Gildartz returns in order to take the survivors back to FT HQ, and may very well defeat an elite of GH


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2010)

Mest is not a common fodder. He has an elite aura flowing around him. He is an elite fodder.


----------



## Cash (Nov 13, 2010)

Mest is the final villain. Rescue Wendy arc


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow, Gazille getting owned by fodder. Sad, just sad.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2010)

Blade said:


> Mest is not a common fodder. He has an elite aura flowing around him. He is an elite fodder.



I have said it before, he is the fodder-king


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

KBL said:


> Loke defeated Bixlow. .



Lucy defeated Bixlow 



Kuya said:


> Luxus Ivan will show up to the save the day.



Fixed


----------



## Eros (Nov 13, 2010)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Wow, Gazille getting owned by fodder. Sad, just sad.



Yomazu will be one for Gildarts, Mirajane, or Fried (my personal pick) to finish off. 

I think I'll make more fight predictions:

Hades- I believe he will fight Makarov, because if his subordinates are any indication, he's one tough son of a bitch. 

Mest- There's no effing way that his loyalty is to FT, and I don't think he fought at full force. I'm going to with Erza or Natsu to take him down. The other will take down Ultear.

Zancrow- He's going to take someone tough. I think I'll go with Gray for him.

Meredy- Her power is unknown, but she has the look of a Celestial Spirit Mage. If so, this is a job for Lucy.

The others are difficult to say, but I suspect that Gajeel will get his redemption by defeating one of the others. I think there will be a need for other guilds to join in the battle as well, because Zeref is the ultimate wildcard for this arc, and Grimoire Heart has more members than just the ones shown so far.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

Gildartz and Fried are gone. 

Caprico is probably a stellar spirit, but I hope he remains evil and doesn't join Team Lucy. Meldy had people or soldiers behind her, which I assume is probably her power. Oh, and Makarov has a heart condition so once FT is put in danger, I'm hoping it kicks in.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2010)

Mest vs Gray, Natsu vs Zancrow, Hades vs Makarov, Urtear vs Erza or Gray if he doesn´t fight against Fodder-Mest, Meldy vs Cana and Lucy, Caprico(please don´t make him be a stellar spirit, what is the most probable) vs Elfman or Lucy.

Or probably Elfman will fight against that big guy who speaks too slow and too fast


----------



## Ryus (Nov 13, 2010)

Well... Mest clearly is hiding the bulk of his power and abilities. So in my guess he's at least at Natsu's or Erza's level. The real answer to his power level will likely be related to whom he's allied with


If he's allied with/or a member of Grimoire Heart
If he's on his own with his own agenda (such as being a former disciple/worshiper of Zeref)
If he's someone Grimoire Heart manipulated in the past to find Zeref for them/get them more power (such as Lyon with Deliora)/used to destroy another target (such as Jellal)
Or if he's a member of the other dark guild Tartaros or some other faction like them.

_In short his power is dependent upon his intended use in the plot._ 


If he's allied with/member of Grimoire Heart they already seem strong enough unless the plot is about to get really dark. So Mest's power likely won't be insanely over the top. Unless he's higher up the food chain than appears... and others are lower down the food chain. Example he could be the #2 sent out ahead... but due to members like Ultear being twice as strong as Natsu was a few arcs ago and with ancient magics still up her sleeve that seems less likely but still possible...
If he's independent and Zeref's old disciple (or something like that) than he's likely going to be OMFG power in all likely hood... 
If he's a pointless sap than he won't stronger than Natsu when push comes to shove
Finally if he's a member of the other dark guild and their making there move to power (lets face it dark side alliances only last until right before they win) than he'll likely be as strong as Grimoire Heart's second strongest member or just shy of Makarov and around Gildarts level since he'd need to be significantly strong enough to take out Grimoire Heart's & Fairy Tails members as he works his way to claim Zeref as prize for Tartaros.


----------



## KBL (Nov 13, 2010)

Maybe he's the person that Kana told Lucy about.


----------



## Ryus (Nov 13, 2010)

Random speculation... if Fairy Tail is defeated and forced on the run like the Fairy Tail of Edolas was. They'll likely lose some members in the upcoming chapters. This should result in two things happening further down the road plot wise, so Fairy Tail can overcome being on the run and against the ropes.  

Other surviving characters will step up and gain power (lucy, grey, elfman, etc...)
Plus old reoccurring characters will likely ally with them... such as friends from other guilds and Fairy Tail might even recuse Jellal to gain another strong ally looking to make amends. Plus Lexus's likely return...


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2010)

I don´t think they will run away. Luxus returning, well i don´t see it coming until Ivan appears.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 13, 2010)

Stevenh1990 said:


> I don't think that these two guys are fodder compare to the other on the ship, because when Grimoire Heart was first introduce they were the shadow figures in the back next to Hades. ch.35



Nice find. 

Perhaps not Fodder after all, then :amazed


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

If Gerard returns, it'll be hell all over again. I'd like him to have nothing to do with any major part of the story.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 13, 2010)

Proxy said:


> If Gerard returns, it'll be hell all over again. I'd like him to have nothing to do with any major part of the story.



If Gerard returns and acts like he did during the Tower of Paradise arc then yes it would be great.
Fodder Gerard from the Nirvana arc was pretty boring.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2010)

Fodder Gerard was boring and evil Gerard was a troll, He would only ruin this arc


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

Notice, any arc that had some instance of Gerard, be in Earthland or Edolas was either bad or average. Mashima has realized that and kept any mention of his name and face out of this arc, and look how well it's doing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2010)

now that you say it....


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

Cool Erza set.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## KLoWn (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Thor (Nov 13, 2010)

Mest is a member of Raven Tail. Calling it now.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 14, 2010)

I find it odd that every time someone tries to remember Mest, their memory is cloudy. 

Maybe Mest has magic that controls memories? 

Kind of like Hinokage in Medaka Box. His abnormality is Mister Unknown, which makes it that anyone around him will forget about him, no matter how hard they try to remember.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 14, 2010)

Great set, MP.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2010)

Mest is probably an independent. I also hope after this arc it is not the end of GH. These two fodder are pretty cool to me.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 14, 2010)

Strong side characters? Check.
Character focus of someone other than Natsu? Check.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Nov 14, 2010)

Why do people even assume those two are fodders? They had a name, even the latest chapter is NAMED after them.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

If gray who is one of the mains is fodder, why  wouldn´t they be fodders? (for some reason i´m feeling bad by comparing those two awesome guys with gray)


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Nov 14, 2010)

Why is Gray a fodder in the first place? Its not like he lost all his matches.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 14, 2010)

That's true. Gray is the fodder-king, but he's there often.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 14, 2010)

Twilight Aurora said:


> Why is Gray a fodder in the first place? Its not like he lost all his matches.



Gray became Fodder when he had a fight with sugarboy and didn't instantly stomp him.
Gray then proceeded to try and fight the Edoland army with Lucy and they both got stomped.
Gray has fallen pretty hard since the Galuna island arc.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Nov 14, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Gray became Fodder when he had a fight with sugarboy *and didn't instantly stomp him*.



Natsu and Lucy didn't instantly stomp their opponent as well.



> Gray then proceeded to try and fight the Edoland army with Lucy and they both got stomped.
> Gray has fallen pretty hard since the Galuna island arc.



Lucy and Loki were also overwhelmed by them.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 14, 2010)

Anyone is fodder when faced up against Sugarboy


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

Well that´s true, even Mes...Oh wait Mest is already a fodder


----------



## TheChill (Nov 14, 2010)

Mashima has really stepped up his covers after that one featuring Team Fodder a few weeks ago. 
In other news Mashima must be reading to much slice of life Bleach. Romance in my Fairy Tail? Well at least Levy is


----------



## Proxy (Nov 14, 2010)

Levy             .


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 14, 2010)

Twilight Aurora said:


> Why do people even assume those two are fodders? They had a name, even the latest chapter is NAMED after them.



People misunderstanding the meaning of the word "Fodder"

Those blokes under the Oraci?n Seis who were off-paneled by Natsu? Fodder.

Those two dozen blokes in black robes who looked identical in the Grimoire Heart airship? Fodder. 

Guys with names, individual designs, a Chapter named after them and proper Guild Tattoo's without being insta-owned in one Chapter. _Not Fodder_.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 14, 2010)

Disrespect my pal Gray? in my place? I don't think so *bitchslaps everyone that dissed Gray*

Anyways, those two must be tougher than I thought to have push Gazille to that point.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 14, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> *Gray became Fodder when he had a fight with sugarboy and didn't instantly stomp him.*
> Gray then proceeded to try and fight the Edoland army with Lucy and they both got stomped.
> Gray has fallen pretty hard since the Galuna island arc.


It was understandable. He was facing Sugarboy. Didn't you see how awesome he was? He was so awesome, he was floating! Gravity doesn't affect him.


----------



## Richyy321 (Nov 14, 2010)

when i saw the Word IRON with a heart in the O i went awwww
Gazille is about to rip shit up i've been waiting for this


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

I guess we all have been waiting for that


----------



## Rowel (Nov 14, 2010)

So, I think that this chapter has served for many things and gave us some information.

We know that although GH be a DG, it's so big and organized as a legalized guild. They have a master, elite magicians that "should" be treated as an S rank - Erza, Mira, Gildartz; strong and skilled mages as these two that might equip themselves with Natsu, Gajeel, Gray, Juvia, Lucy etc, and the same fillers that should have the same importance as Max, Bizca etc.

In general, I think we can say that the guilds are equivalent in terms of strength, despite FT major absences. Thus, this "war" should be good and have good group fights and also x1.

Oh, I also found the chap. important for showing us Gajeel's growth/development.

The guy seems to be really loyal, caring and true with his new companions, in addition, he "loves" FT in the same way that Natsu does, sharing the same sentiment. This flashback wasn't for nothing, now Gazille would definitely be a trusted member of the FT, and will show how terrible it is when people mess around with them, lol.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Nov 14, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> People misunderstanding the meaning of the word "Fodder"
> 
> Those blokes under the Oraci?n Seis who were off-paneled by Natsu? Fodder.
> 
> ...



Quote'd for truth. I thought the term "fodder" is only used when a certain character lost too many battles, so why are people using on characters who have yet to lost a single battle?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

Gray has lost many battles


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Nov 14, 2010)

I was actually referring to those 2 guys from GH, but:

Copied from FT wiki:

    * VS Rayule = WON
    * with Natsu Dragneel and Erza Scarlet VS Lullaby = WON
    * VS Lyon Bastia (1) = LOST
    * VS Lyon Bastia (2) = WON
    * with Elfman VS Totomaru = WON
    * VS Juvia Loxar= WON
    * with Elfman and Erza Scarlet VS Jose Porla = LOST
    * with Juvia Loxar VS Simon = UNDETERMINED
    * VS Fukurou = WON
    * VS Bixlow = LOST
    * with Light Team and Team Natsu VS Oracion Seis = LOST
    * with Lyon Bastia VS Racer = WON
    * with Natsu Dragneel, Lucy Heartfilia and Happy VS Zero = LOST
    * VS Sugarboy = WON
    * with Lucy Heartfilia, Loke, Coco and Edolas Fairy Tail VS Edolas Royal Army = WON
    * with Loke VS Mest Gryder and Wendy Marvell = WON 

Not really a bad record IMO.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

But the most of the ones he won have been with some one helping him


----------



## Blinky (Nov 14, 2010)

I guess my Levi will be more useful than Cana theory turned out true.


----------



## Omolara (Nov 14, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> But the most of the ones he won have been with some one helping him



The same can be said for everyone -except for maybe Natsu, but then he gets random power-ups so it's basically the same. 

You can't be fodder if you've got a name and a backstory.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 14, 2010)

Gajeel (I guess that's how we spell it now) will murder the shit out of them next chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

Omolara said:


> The same can be said for everyone -except for maybe Natsu, but then he gets random power-ups so it's basically the same.
> 
> You can't be fodder if you've got a name and a backstory.



Oh yeah then Wakaba and Macao aren?t fodders 



Blinky said:


> Gajeel (I guess that's how we spell it now) will murder the shit out of them next chapter.



Gajeel...that?s shit


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 14, 2010)

thx to iron Levi made he got power boost he will solo the duuo


----------



## KBL (Nov 14, 2010)

Gajeel sounds awesome .


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

Buuu, the cool thing was GAZILLE....Gajeel is just shit


----------



## KBL (Nov 14, 2010)

*Gar*Zille. **

And blame Mashima Luffy, Gajeel is his official name. .


----------



## Blinky (Nov 14, 2010)

Isn't Erza's official name Elza ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

You know, in that Image says Gazille and Gajeel


----------



## KBL (Nov 14, 2010)

The traslator says Gazille.


The drawing says Gajeel.


.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

Then Mashima is shit


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 14, 2010)

KBL said:


> The traslator says Gazille.
> 
> 
> The drawing says Gajeel.
> ...



Drawings have also said *ELSA *before


----------



## KBL (Nov 14, 2010)

Elsa is her official name i think.

.


----------



## Omolara (Nov 14, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Oh yeah then Wakaba and Macao aren?t fodders



They're extras. 

There needed to be old people there for us to believe that Fairy Tail's been in existence for as long as it supposedly has. That way we know that its history hasn't been... Mest up. 

Mashima's just a huge geek. He knows his people, and anticipated their need to know the minutest of details for even the most inconsequential of characters.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 14, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Isn't Erza's official name Elza ?



In the Del Rey English scans, Erza is used, I believe.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 14, 2010)

That's good enough for me.


----------



## Cash (Nov 14, 2010)

Elsa would suck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2010)

Ya all have adepted to Gajeel so easily, for some weird reason, why not Elsa? As crappy of a name as Gajeel.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 14, 2010)

Because I like Erza more  

I'm just going by whatever they call them in the scans.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 14, 2010)

Gazille has an edgier look to it than Gajeel.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

I will keep calling them Gazille and Erza


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 14, 2010)

Why do I feel like those two guys are dark guild fodder and are trolling Gajeel. After the iron I hope that ends.

Erza is the shit, Elsa is


----------



## Wesley (Nov 14, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> Why do I feel like those two guys are dark guild fodder and are trolling Gajeel. After the iron I hope that ends.
> 
> Erza is the shit, Elsa is



He tried to tank with his skin like he'd done before, but they'd used new attacks that could actually hurt him.  Now that he knows what to expect, he'll be more careful and ready.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 14, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Isn't Erza's official name Elza ?



nope, official name is still Erza


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 14, 2010)

It better be


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 14, 2010)

damn r's and l's every time same thing with all the damn spanish in bleach. o well gajeel is easier to spell and more exotic sounding I guess, I really wanted to see a bit of other characters this chapter even if it's more mest cracking out and mastering summer river as well.


----------



## Darc (Nov 15, 2010)

Gajeel should fuck Levy with an iron dick, that be some shit. Good hype up chapter.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2010)

Darc said:


> Gajeel should fuck Levy with an iron dick, that be some shit. Good hype up chapter.



Soon enough someone will get around to that 

Indeed, it was a good set-up chapter. I'm surprised Mashima didn't show Natsu this chapter. Finally he's giving other characters some spotlight.


----------



## Darc (Nov 15, 2010)

Enjoy it while it lasts, he'll be complaining about his black muffler again next chapter


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2010)

.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 15, 2010)

We went a whole chapter without Natsu ? 

Wow.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2010)

impressive right?


----------



## Omolara (Nov 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> We went a whole chapter without Natsu ?
> 
> Wow.



Shhhhh!

He can _hear_ you.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 15, 2010)

SHIT WE GOT RUMBLED. NEXT CHAPTER IS 20 PAGES OF NATSU MASTURBATING


----------



## Sito (Nov 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> SHIT WE GOT RUMBLED. NEXT CHAPTER IS 20 PAGES OF NATSU MASTURBATING


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> SHIT WE GOT RUMBLED. NEXT CHAPTER IS 20 PAGES OF NATSU MASTURBATING



Oh fuck! It?s all your fault!!


----------



## Xion (Nov 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> We went a whole chapter without Natsu ?
> 
> Wow.



Mashima is saving him for taking down Urtear and Hades combo.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 15, 2010)

Xion said:


> Mashima is saving him for taking down Urtear and Hades combo.



Chapter 234:Twin Nakama Punch

Natsu: OH HEY! I forgot I had 2 fists to punch with. Here I go!

Hades & Urtear: What do you mean 2 fists? Of course you have two fists.

Natsu: Twin Nakama punch!

Hades & Urtear: Ah shit! * Hades & Urtear finally get defeated*

You all know something like this can happen.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2010)

The fact is that probably it will really happen


----------



## KBL (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't hate Natsu .


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2010)

I don´t hate him since he is my fav char. but he is kinda annoying jus sometimes


----------



## KBL (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah , he's annoying sometimes but he makes me laugh .

Gajeel still rapes him as a character .


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah by far, but who cares? the both of them are funny


----------



## Proxy (Nov 16, 2010)

KBL said:


> I don't hate Natsu .





While not the worst (that's reserved for Gerard and/or Charle), Natsu disappoints


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 16, 2010)

Proxy said:


> While not the worst (that's reserved for Gerard and/or Charle), Natsu disappoints



 what proxy and his hot set said.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 16, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> what proxy and his hot set said.



                .


----------



## BVB (Nov 16, 2010)

^ is that erza in your set?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 16, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> ^ is that erza in your set?



Indeed


----------



## Cash (Nov 16, 2010)

Lacks Juvia.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 16, 2010)

actually good point a blue toned luvia opposite red toned erza. pants and minds would explode.

I hope the rest of this fight isn't off screen and they thoroughly show the bird dude get plucked up.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Nov 16, 2010)

who would you guys say are the strongest characters shown in the manga so far?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

Gildartz        .


----------



## Thor (Nov 16, 2010)

Gildartz, only because he is the only one shown to be immune to Natsu's nakama/will power punch.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Nov 16, 2010)

stronger than makarov?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

Maybe if Makarov wasn't old as fuck.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Nov 16, 2010)

he still defeated jose mid diff at most and he is one of the strongest fighters in the manga to date being on of the 10 wizard saints. I consider the top 10: 
makarov 
gildarts 
jellel 
jose
laxus
mystogan
zero
jura nekis
erza
natsu 

in that order. Do you disagree then?


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 16, 2010)

We still haven't seen a proper Fairy Law counter, it's a broken spell


----------



## Thor (Nov 16, 2010)

Hiruma said:


> We still haven't seen a proper Fairy Law counter, it's a broken spell



Dissasemble


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 16, 2010)

My Top 5 Strongest so far based on what we've been shown are, in no particular order: 

-Markarov
-Luxus
-Gildartz
-Zero (however you slice it, he gave DF Natsu a reasonable scrap)
-Gérad (had a broad array of magical knowledge)


----------



## Trent (Nov 16, 2010)

Hiruma said:


> We still haven't seen a proper Fairy Law counter, it's a broken spell



Well, there's the ultimate attack cancelling ability...

_*...the Nakama Kick in the Balls. *_


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

Phoenix Zoro said:


> he still defeated jose mid diff at most and he is one of the strongest fighters in the manga to date being on of the 10 wizard saints. I consider the top 10:
> makarov
> gildarts
> jellel
> ...



I think that if Gildartz and Makarov fought each other as they are now Gildartz would win. But only due to Makarov's age. He'd probably murder the shit out of him in his prime.


----------



## Cash (Nov 16, 2010)

Need that chapter of Makarov putting Gildarts in his place.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

That would be awesome as a flashback. Young Gildartz getting his ass handed to him by Makarov.


----------



## Cash (Nov 16, 2010)

That or it can happen after this arc. At this age


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah sure


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 16, 2010)

About Mest's power.
I think he has the ability to do inceptions, to insert memories and ideas into other people's minds. so now everyone thinks he was in the guild.
Thats how awesome Mest is.


----------



## Cash (Nov 16, 2010)

You're right Gaara. Thats how epic he is.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

Mest has the power of faggotry. Also fix your sig.


----------



## Cash (Nov 16, 2010)

Mest isnt the one anal crashing other men.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes he is. He just altered your memory.


----------



## Cash (Nov 16, 2010)

I see what you did there, asshole


----------



## KBL (Nov 16, 2010)

Jose was pretty powerfull


----------



## Proxy (Nov 16, 2010)

Phoenix Zoro said:


> who would you guys say are the strongest characters shown in the manga so far?



-Luxus
-Gildartz
-Makarov
-Zero



Phoenix Zoro said:


> he still defeated jose mid diff at most and he is one of the strongest fighters in the manga to date being on of the 10 wizard saints. I consider the top 10:
> makarov
> gildarts
> jellel
> ...



Wouldn't put Gerard or Jura that high. Gerard would be below Zero, imo. And Jura, while a Wizard Saint, isn't necessarily strong. Comparing himself to Makarov, he noted that the difference in their strength was significant.

One thing, Jose did mention if Erza wasn't injured, she would have given him a good fight, which makes me wonder if he's as strong as he's hyped up to be. While strong, I don't see her being on Luxus/Gildartz level.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't remember him doing anything.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 16, 2010)

If you go by what's happened in the manga, thus far, then you might as well mention the Black Dragon


----------



## Rene (Nov 16, 2010)

-Makarov
-Gildartz
-DF Natsu(?)
-Zero
-Gerard
-Luxus
-Jose
-Mistgun
-Jura
-Erza
-Mirajane
-Natsu
-...
-shit
-Mest


----------



## Cash (Nov 16, 2010)

Rene said:


> -Makarov
> -Gildartz
> -DF Natsu(?)
> -Zero
> ...



Lots. You spelled Gildarts and Mest wrong.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Rene said:


> -Makarov
> -Gildartz
> -DF Natsu(?)
> -Zero
> ...



Your list is good but Mest should be higher than Makarov and Luxus should be higher than Gayrard.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

lol Jura. He was kinda cool but he just wouldn't stop failing.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 16, 2010)

Jura fell to Hoteyes level


----------



## Rene (Nov 16, 2010)

Jura was like the Yamcha of the Oracion Seis arc.

Sort of like Gray of the whole manga.


----------



## KBL (Nov 16, 2010)

Jura is one of the 10 holy mages.

.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

Which makes it worse


----------



## KBL (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey, he owned Brain like nothing .


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't get me wrong I like him but Mashima kept fucking him over so Natsu and co. do everything as usual. 

OS was shit anyway. It'd be cool if he shows up again.


----------



## Cash (Nov 16, 2010)

I forgot all about Jura


----------



## KBL (Nov 16, 2010)

I liked Jura.. but Blinky is right.

.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 16, 2010)

When it comes to power levels, FT is a bit unorganized. Aside from Jura, the Element 4 were supposed to be equal to FT's S-class, not to mention Gazille supposedly being the strongest and second to Jose.

The differences between them is significant. On that note, with this arc shaping up nicely, I hope Raven Tail's own is even better.


----------



## KBL (Nov 16, 2010)

Element 4 was weak as hell except Aria and maybe Juvia.

Totomaru was a joke... what happens if he fights against someone that doesn't use flames?. 

Sol was kinda decent but he got trashed by Elfman, now imagine Mirajane vs Sol .

Juvia lost with Gray and she's not that powerfull....

But i still think Gajeel > Aria.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 16, 2010)

Yup, yup. Sol would be wrecked by Mirajane. She'd probably handle most of the Element 4 without a problem.

Makarov was thinking about stepping down as master, but without a suitable replacement (before Gildartz's return), it was impossible. Now that he's back, if he's taken out this arc, I'd like to see him lead FT. It would set things up for another guild war with RT.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

Makarov should fight Hades and do a massive Fairy Law that kills both of them. That would be awesome.


----------



## Cash (Nov 16, 2010)

Fairy law has decided that both are senile old men.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh yeah I just realized Fairy Law can only harm enemies.


----------



## Rene (Nov 16, 2010)

KBL said:


> Jura is one of the 10 holy mages.
> 
> .



Yamcha was one of the first people to fight Goku. (chapter 6)

Your point?


----------



## KBL (Nov 16, 2010)

Rene said:


> Yamcha was one of the first people to fight Goku. (chapter 6)
> 
> Your point?



But Yamcha was shit.

Jura isn't

.


----------



## Darc (Nov 16, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Makarov was thinking about stepping down as master, but without a suitable replacement (before Gildartz's return), it was impossible. Now that he's back, if he's taken out this arc, I'd like to see him lead FT. It would set things up for another guild war with RT.


Yeah that's what I was thinking would be awesome to see, or he dies here in this arc and at the end Luxus returns more matured to take over if Gildartz declines.


Cash said:


> Fairy law has decided that both are senile old men.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Nov 16, 2010)

Jura is awesome and if makarov steps down, i reckon only gildarts would be ready to lead the guild and he aint there enough so i dont reckon he is stepping down for a while.


----------



## Cochise (Nov 16, 2010)

If Makarov steps down, Mistgun will come back to lead the guild. 

In my dreams. 


Gildartz is obviously the choice if something were to happen to Makarov.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 16, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Oh yeah I just realized Fairy Law can only harm enemies.



Hades will pull out some sort of Law of his own.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

HELL LAW. 

Mashima should have had Hades the master of Tarturus since that's meant to be a section of hell in Greek mythology....


----------



## Rene (Nov 16, 2010)

KBL said:


> But Yamcha was shit.
> 
> Jura isn't
> 
> .


That's why I only said Oracion Seis Arc for Jura.

And Gray for the whole manga. 



Mist Puppet said:


> Hades will pull out some sort of Law of his own.


Laying down the law.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Mest will replace Makarov if he steps down. Thats a given.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 16, 2010)

Don´t start with the Mest stuff again, please


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

:datErza .


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 16, 2010)

That´s better


----------



## Rene (Nov 16, 2010)

Blinky said:


> HELL LAW.
> 
> Mashima should have had Hades the master of Tarturus since that's meant to be a section of hell in Greek mythology....


Mashima just hits random page button on wikipedia when he needs a new name.

Not like he actually knows what they mean.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 16, 2010)

Darc said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking would be awesome to see, or he dies here in this arc and at the end Luxus returns more matured to take over if Gildartz declines.



Anything with Luxus should be good, but him vs. his father would be quite the match. 



Cochise said:


> If Makarov steps down, Mistgun will come back to lead the guild.
> 
> In my dreams.
> 
> ...



Mistgun 

If only his face wasn't a Gerard, he might have remained relevant to the story. That Mashima 



Blinky said:


> HELL LAW.
> 
> Mashima should have had Hades the master of Tarturus since that's meant to be a section of hell in Greek mythology....



Mashima isn't known for his consistency (see Racer), so a connection like that flew over his and his staff's head.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 16, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Don?t start with the Mest stuff again, please



Mest. Mest ! Mest ? MEST!!!!!!!!


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 16, 2010)

I knew someone was going to do that


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 16, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what this manga is about? Is the main character decent or just another fail, romance, plot, it's a good reading?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> Can anyone tell me what this manga is about? Is the main character decent or just another fail, romance, plot, it's a good reading?



There are a 100 mangas I would recommend over this tbh but since you asked... 

It's okay. It's entertaining enough. and there are a few good characters and the plot won't exactly have you on the edge of your seat. Oh and fanservice everywhere.


----------



## Rene (Nov 16, 2010)

What Blinky said.

If you like Tits and a fun magical setting, read it.

But I wouldn't prioritize it over better series like Bastard!!, Berserk, Welcome to the NHK, etc...


----------



## Cash (Nov 16, 2010)

When you read it, Make sure to check the panels hard. Mest was always there.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 16, 2010)

I really hope Caprico isn't Capricorn, even though that's probably the case. Lucy getting these keys, supposedly rare, is becoming too easy.


----------



## ZyX (Nov 16, 2010)

Meh; defeat arc enemies, gain additional key.  It's da formula.  She should beat major arc enemies by herself with no aid from other human mages and steal the keys from the enemy mage or something herself if she wants to get any more.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 16, 2010)

Mestgun!

Two good things are even better when mixed!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 16, 2010)

ZyX said:


> Meh; defeat arc enemies, gain additional key.  It's da formula.  She should beat major arc enemies by herself with no aid from other human mages and steal the keys from the enemy mage or something herself if she wants to get any more.



Natsu will fight the Calgara Dragon slayer, and he will get a super power up later in order to bring down the boss.


----------



## Xion (Nov 16, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I really hope Caprico isn't Capricorn, even though that's probably the case. Lucy getting these keys, supposedly rare, is becoming too easy.



There gonna be some mad LokiXCaprico yaoi.


----------



## BVB (Nov 16, 2010)

There's no yaoi in my fairy tits.


----------



## Sito (Nov 17, 2010)

Not yaoi but threeway between them and lucy for sure


----------



## Rene (Nov 17, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> There's no yaoi in my fairy tits.


That's not what the Natsu x Gray fanart said during my search for more fanart of Faiy Tail.


----------



## Cash (Nov 17, 2010)

GildartsxMakarov


----------



## Blinky (Nov 17, 2010)

Cash kill yourself


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2010)

and take renee with you.


----------



## Rene (Nov 17, 2010)

Don't be hatin now.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 17, 2010)

NatsuxGray,  commits seppuku.


----------



## KBL (Nov 17, 2010)

Mirajane x Erza.


----------



## Cash (Nov 17, 2010)

They mad Rene. 

NatsuxHappy

Homo beastality 

someone stop me


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 17, 2010)

ErzaxErza


----------



## Cash (Nov 17, 2010)

i*c*st or Masturbation?


----------



## Thor (Nov 17, 2010)

GildartzXMestXGazilleXNakama Punch. With so much awesome it can't be gay


----------



## Blinky (Nov 17, 2010)

HappyxWendy


----------



## Cash (Nov 17, 2010)

LucyxHappy. Happy could hide under her tit.


----------



## Darc (Nov 17, 2010)

What the fuck


----------



## Cash (Nov 17, 2010)

Happy vs Lucy Left boob. 

Her boob is blood lusted and is randomly covered by a piece of fish. 












I need the chapter


----------



## blueblip (Nov 17, 2010)

Cash said:


> Happy vs Lucy Left boob.
> 
> Her boob is blood lusted and is randomly covered by a piece of fish.


I now have a mental image of Lucy's boob viciously thumping Happy on the head.

Oh God, it's awesome.


----------



## KBL (Nov 17, 2010)

Happy x Charle

.


----------



## Cash (Nov 17, 2010)

In the middle of the chapter I was like "ohhhh I gotta give KBL some hell right quick ". I opted to finish the chapter first though, only to find out Gajeel didnt lose yet. Plan was foiled :/


----------



## KBL (Nov 17, 2010)

Gajeel will rape in the next chapter


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2010)

in what has turned this thread?!??!!!


----------



## Rene (Nov 17, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> What has this thread transformed in to??!!!



Deviancy.

**


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 17, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> in what has turned this thread?!??!!!



Something wrong most likely


----------



## Cash (Nov 17, 2010)

KBL said:


> Gajeel will rape in the next chapter



Rape your emotions when he goes down


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 17, 2010)

Rene said:


> Deviancy.
> 
> **



Let us purge it !                  .


----------



## Xion (Nov 17, 2010)

Juvia X Juvia.


----------



## Rene (Nov 18, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Let us purge it !                  .


But San Juan Wolf ... YOU are the deviancy.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 18, 2010)

Rene said:


> But San Juan Wolf ... YOU are the deviancy.



What ?                             .


----------



## Cooli (Nov 18, 2010)

^ lol.













We need more women action


----------



## Rene (Nov 18, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> What ?                             .


----------



## BVB (Nov 18, 2010)

Xion said:


> Juvia X Juvia.



I'd pay mashima if he'd make it possible


----------



## Proxy (Nov 18, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> I'd pay mashima if he'd make it possible



Sorry, but with how much we see Natsu, Natsu x Natsu is more likely


----------



## BVB (Nov 18, 2010)

Natsu x Black Muffler .. 

he loves his muffler.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 18, 2010)

Rene said:


> But San Juan Wolf ... YOU are the deviancy.



On come on my maniacal obsession with Lucy, Erza and Juvia...and Kana...in fact, mostly any female character with boobs...yeah, that's surely worse.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 18, 2010)

JuviaxJuvia can still happen, but it requires a return to everyone's favorite arc. (I actually do like Edoras, but I know you all think it sucks more than a 2cent hooker)


----------



## ZyX (Nov 18, 2010)

Needs more Lisanna.



Wishing back Edolas Lisanna with the Dragon Balls would be even better so we  can have Lisanna x Lisanna.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 18, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> JuviaxJuvia can still happen, but it requires a return to everyone's favorite arc. (I actually do like Edoras, but I know you all think it sucks more than a 2cent hooker)



I like it for:

A. Erza/Erza
B. Pantherlily
C. Dragonzord

I dislike it for:

A. Lisanna 

B. Catastrophe 
C. Faust
D. Lack of Mistgun feats
E. Hughes


----------



## Cash (Nov 18, 2010)

We need spoilers.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 18, 2010)

Things I like from Edoras: 

A) Dragazord 

B) Sugarboy


----------



## Proxy (Nov 18, 2010)

Cash said:


> We need spoilers.



Two days and you'll have a chapter


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 18, 2010)

Things Gaelek liked from Edoras:

-Lucy's outfits 
-Erza Knightwalker


----------



## Cochise (Nov 18, 2010)

Edoras 

It's makes me sad because we lost Mistgun.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 18, 2010)

Poor Mistgun 
If only he kept his mask on,He was the regular gerard who wasn't a loser or crazy.
He was truly #1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 18, 2010)

Things that i liked from Edoras well...

- Lucy outfits()
- Erza x2 (...)
- Sugar boy 
- 3 DS´s vs dragozord 
- Lissana(pretty stupid that she was still alive but I like her)
- Panther Lily 

things I hated:

- Mistgun left the guild
- Cats everywhere ...
- Faust


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2010)

so.... now one liked(eldoras related)-

-2X lucy(3 times with gemini )
-Dragonzord alone
-Grown up Wendy


You guys list are good....but not complete


----------



## Blinky (Nov 18, 2010)

I forgot grown up Wendy.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 18, 2010)

Damn, I forgot grown up wendy and Lucy x2...


----------



## TRI05 (Nov 18, 2010)

pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 18, 2010)

When you have 2x Erza and 2x Lucy, you should ask yourself, "Wendy who?"


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 18, 2010)

Lets see edoras gave me

Lucy fanservice
Sugerboy


----------



## Wesley (Nov 18, 2010)

Edoras removed one Gerad from the storyline, leaving at least one to go.


----------



## Sito (Nov 18, 2010)

^lol XD, laughed irl


----------



## Nic (Nov 18, 2010)

First time I come to post here, and all i see is a bunch of yuri fan post. lol  Although quite understandable.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 19, 2010)

Bad Gerard was already removed from the story hes probably dead now anyway since they said they were going to execute him anyway.
Mistgun was cool and actually seemed more interesting than Seiglin.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2010)

Wasn´t that because Sieglein was the same Gerard we all hate but with just another name?

Ya knoe, Mist gun was the Gerard from another world, and he was kinda cool


----------



## Nic (Nov 19, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Bad Gerard was already removed from the story hes probably dead now anyway since they said they were going to execute him anyway.
> Mistgun was cool and actually seemed more interesting than Seiglin.



I doubt he was executed. He's bound to make another appearance in the end.


----------



## Cash (Nov 19, 2010)

What is this? Nic in my FT thread?


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 19, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Wasn?t that because Sieglein was the same Gerard we all hate but with just another name?
> 
> Ya knoe, Mist gun was the Gerard from another world, and he was kinda cool


Sieglin acted almost nothing like Gerard up until they combined again imo hes like a completely different character(this is probably due to him acting the part but he was acceptable back then). 

I regard them along these tiers
Mistgun-bro
Seiglin-acceptable Gerard
Gerard-nope
composite seiglin/Gerard-Bad


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2010)

interesting though for me since Sieg was acting his attitude doesn´t count at all so:

Mistgun -> cool
Sieg ->1/2 of gerards Failure 
Gerard -> complete Fail

Gerard/Sieg -> Worst char. ever in my FT


----------



## Proxy (Nov 19, 2010)

Nic said:


> First time I come to post here, and all i see is a bunch of yuri fan post. lol  Although quite understandable.



Nothin' wrong with that 



SasuOna said:


> Bad Gerard was already removed from the story hes probably dead now anyway since they said they were going to execute him anyway.
> Mistgun was cool and actually seemed more interesting than Seiglin.



Indeed.


----------



## Nic (Nov 19, 2010)

Cash said:


> What is this? Nic in my FT thread?



Been reading it for a couple years then dropped it for a while and just caught up once again.  So far i'm liking what I'm reading.


----------



## Cash (Nov 19, 2010)

Nic said:


> Been reading it for a couple years then dropped it for a while and just caught up once again.  So far i'm liking what I'm reading.



This arc has been good . You should post here more often


----------



## Nic (Nov 19, 2010)

Cash said:


> This arc has been good . You should post here more often



True, although I'm going to laugh so hard if Zeref ends up being Gerard V2, here.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 19, 2010)

Don't you mean V5?


----------



## Cash (Nov 19, 2010)

Zeref will be bad ass along with Mest Sama


----------



## Nic (Nov 19, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Don't you mean V5?



yes my bad.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 19, 2010)

proxy u run this topic right? should put polls up more often. 

but anyways what hax magic is left in the dictionary of hax for hades. 

in dorohedoro they defined all 4 of the hax magics in there world life/death, time and 2 others but fairy tail it's all over the place. 

So what is left in fairy tail. we have had super-information, inversion, life/death, time, mind control, extreme movement perception, spiritual manipulation(ghosts), super speed, anti-magic, reflection, darkness(with hint of gravity), disintegration and manipulating the world through symbols(levy, new GH dude and fried)... missed any?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 19, 2010)

I love how Mistgun was amazing...

...until he showed his face was G?rads 

And how Mest was amazing...

...until he showed he was retarded 

And how Gildartz was amazing...

...until he showed he was awesome


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't check for a few days and the Gerard hate is back  

MystoganXKnighwalker 
GerardXErza 

Sue me


----------



## Rene (Nov 19, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> On come on my maniacal obsession with Lucy, Erza and Juvia...and Kana...in fact, mostly any female character with boobs...yeah, that's surely worse.






Nic said:


> First time I come to post here, and all i see is a bunch of yuri fan post. lol  Although quite understandable.


They were clearly discussing deep plot related issues.



Gaelek_13 said:


> And how Gildartz was amazing...
> 
> ...until he showed he was awesome


----------



## Cash (Nov 19, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> I love how Mistgun was amazing...
> 
> ...until he showed his face was Gérads
> 
> ...



You Mest'd where you should have Gildarts'd


----------



## Rene (Nov 19, 2010)

Mest is a p*d*p****.

By liking Mest you support pedophilia. 

My logic is infallible.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> I don't check for a few days and the Gerard hate is back
> 
> MystoganXKnighwalker
> GerardXErza
> ...



*pms a letter*

 You just been served motha fucka. See you in court.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 19, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> proxy u run this topic right? should put polls up more often.
> 
> but anyways what hax magic is left in the dictionary of hax for hades.
> 
> ...



Maybe I should. I'm tempted to ask the question, "which villain do you like the most" because based on the FT wikia, Gerard is number one 

Come up with a good question, and I'll try to have it polled.



Gaelek_13 said:


> I love how Mistgun was amazing...
> 
> ...until he showed his face was G?rads
> 
> ...







Rene said:


> Mest is a p*d*p****.
> 
> By liking Mest you support pedophilia.
> 
> My logic is infallible.



'Tis true. That is sound logic.


----------



## BVB (Nov 19, 2010)

seriously? 

How can you guys like Mest?

He will be fodderized by Natsu, Grey or Erza.. or if mashima is on dope Lucy. :ho


----------



## Proxy (Nov 19, 2010)

Wendy is going to handle Mest. You'll see


----------



## Captain Fry (Nov 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Wendy is going to handle ALL of Mest. You'll see



Mest's previous partner was Pedobear


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2010)

No one likes Mest even Sponge Bob would have a better role than him


----------



## Blade (Nov 19, 2010)

Mest is really dangerous. Beware the power of an elite fodder.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 19, 2010)

Captain Fry said:


> Mest's previous partner was Pedobear



Mest taught him all he knows


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 19, 2010)

Mest is only a figment of their imagination.
I know some people are going to be mad about this when it gets revealed but whenever a character just randomly shows up with no background this is always the most likely scenario.


----------



## Cash (Nov 19, 2010)

Pedobear is Edolas Mest in a costume.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> A. Lisanna



them hips deserve to return to fairytail.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 19, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> them hips deserve to return to fairytail.



Won't be seeing them hips for the rest of the arc


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Won't be seeing them hips for the rest of the arc



 Lisana has made up for being trolled to life with her figure.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Won't be seeing them hips for the rest of the arc



well now i wanna watch porn after seeing such great hips.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 19, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Lisana has made up for being trolled to life with her figure.



It just goes to show that FT's all about that fanservice 



Wuzzman said:


> well now i wanna watch porn after seeing such great hips.


----------



## ZyX (Nov 20, 2010)

I look forward to see what Fairy Tail doujin comes out in C79.


----------



## Omolara (Nov 20, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Mest is only a figment of their imagination.
> I know some people are going to be mad about this when it gets revealed but whenever a character just randomly shows up with no background this is always the most likely scenario.



Yeah. It's kind of obvious that he hasn't actually been there from the beginning. Somebody's been manipulating their memories. He's just completely infiltrated FT.

Wonder if he only exists because they "remember" him.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Blade said:


> Mest is really dangerous. Beware the power of an elite fodder.



So FT 212 plus the bonus chapter are comming out today , acording to MS .

Oh and I just finished FOR , that set is a coincidence


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 20, 2010)

mest is dangerous did you see how fast he mastered *winter river*..... even Gray who specialized in Ice Magic took years of training form Ur to be able to do that. 

Obviously he is either awesome or, 

as he has surpassed fodder gray. Is fodder of the highest caliber, a king amongst fodder if you will. 

I have a question_(canèt use question marks typing with spanish or french language keyboard again mine randomly switches)_ 
How can mest become a good guy in this. maybe is he a treasure hunter looking for what is on the island, or a hardcore fairytail fan who wanted to join, maybe ultear is using mind control on him; as she can do that....

_(sorry for grammar  At least I can still make smilies)_


----------



## Rene (Nov 20, 2010)

Not enough tits in this topic, let me help.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 20, 2010)

[reddevilshn] Chapter 132


----------



## Aeon (Nov 20, 2010)

Chapter is out at MS.


*Spoiler*: __ 



One member of the Seven Kin seems to be hidden from our view purposefully.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 20, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Chapter is out at MS.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I guess we all know who he is, right?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gerard.


----------



## Cash (Nov 20, 2010)

Terrible cover


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 20, 2010)

The First two chapters was all it took for me to like it. Now I watch the anime aswell.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> Terrible cover


Mashima is taking a new attitude now. He's trying to appeal to the girls and the homosexual demographic among the readers of WSM.


----------



## Cash (Nov 20, 2010)

Wait until KBL reads this. Gajeel was just 

Awesome chapter. Alot of hype on the Seven Kin that will lead to some of you girls doing your weekly OS hype crying.

Cant wait to see some Ultear action and hopefully covers


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 20, 2010)

Hopefully there is no Dragonforce in this battle and the good guys win with other means.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 20, 2010)

Gazille's nakama punch has gotten stronger, sadly it looks like he won't be fighting the main fighting force.
I liked the chapter but Gazille getting taken out early was stupid someone give him some more iron or something.

Erza made this chapter for me


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesome, this chapter appealed to just about everyone. We have:

1) Gazille pwnage
2) T and A 
3) hype for Grimoire (dude hot Urtear )

 and if the seventh dude is Gerard, well I would weep (with joy) while everyone weeps in sorrow 

Seventh member = Mest?


----------



## Rowel (Nov 20, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Chapter is out at MS.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




seven kin?


if that was seven sin instead of kin

I think ultear will be lust :


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 20, 2010)

Good chap, but why do I feel that this is Mashima's way of fodderizing Gajeel since Those two were essentially dark guild fodder.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 20, 2010)

So the Seven kin of Purgatory are all related 
Also Erza has everything in her hammerspace now she has a flare

Plus we got closure on Gazille joining the guild, I'm almost certain Makarov is going to die this arc.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2010)

2 one shots....yup they fit there fodder roles nicely.

 Pretty good chapter. Please mashima....keep this up.


----------



## TRI05 (Nov 20, 2010)

DAT VIEW OF ERZA AFTER LEVY AWOKE


----------



## Rene (Nov 20, 2010)

Good solid chapter, liked the flashback.



TRI05 said:


> DAT VIEW OF ERZA AFTER LEVY AWOKE


----------



## Cash (Nov 20, 2010)

Makarov in the flashback was


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm almost convinced Fairy Tail might actually lose this battle.

ALMOST.


----------



## Xion (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm worried.

7 > 6

Seven Kin < Oracion Seis?


----------



## Cash (Nov 20, 2010)

and here it comes.


----------



## BVB (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesome chapter! Damn that gajeel. 

Am I the only one who only counts 6 people on the spread?


----------



## Thor (Nov 20, 2010)

7th member being Gerard or Mest is fine with me


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 20, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Mashima is taking a new attitude now. He's trying to appeal to the girls and the homosexual demographic among the readers of WSM.



That is what fanfiction is for.


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesomeness, we got to see Bixlow on cover and some Gazille action, cant really ask for moar than this.

7th member is Laxus, lol would have been nice but meh


----------



## BVB (Nov 20, 2010)

Luxus would never betray FT with a dark guild


----------



## Xion (Nov 20, 2010)

Big muscular guy is not Mest.

Mest for Tartaros? 

...or GH fodder.


----------



## Nic (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice chapter. 

I wonder what the match-ups will be though.


----------



## Cash (Nov 20, 2010)

I want Ultear to destroy Erza


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Nov 20, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> Luxus would never betray FT with a dark guild



Ofc he wont, I was thinking that maybe hes undercover like gajeel was, but ye I dont really think its Laxus, but it would have been a nice twist anyhow


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> I want Ultear to destroy Erza



Being the sadistic masochist I am, that sounds strangely appealing 

though I would add in a bit of Mest, or...Gerard


----------



## Wesley (Nov 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> I want Ultear to destroy Erza



No.  Ezra's always getting wiped out at the start of an arc.  I want her to have a decent presence for once.


----------



## MC ULTRA (Nov 20, 2010)

Ultear>Erza


----------



## Cash (Nov 20, 2010)

That presence being losing a fight to Ultear who destroys her.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> That presence being losing a fight to Ultear who destroys her.



Face it.  It'll be Gray takes that Ultear on, since she's Ur's child.  She'll be all like "little bro" and BAM! stomps him.


----------



## Cash (Nov 20, 2010)

Ugh forgot about that. She better destroy them both then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> Ugh forgot about that. She better destroy them both then.



 Fuck yeah...but Gray will probably pool a nakama speech....I dread the nakama speech.


----------



## MC ULTRA (Nov 20, 2010)

Gray gonna be all up on Ultear. He usually has a chillax not give a care attitude but i wonder if he will make an effort to convert her to the good side.


----------



## Ryus (Nov 20, 2010)

Anyone know what the bonus chapter is?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 20, 2010)

Good chapter, sad to see Gazille down and out for the arc though...on the otherhand we got some nice character development for him.



MC ULTRA said:


> Gray gonna be all up on Ultear. He usually has a chillax not give a care attitude but i wonder if he will make an effort to convert her to the good side.



It will be like an Inverted Musica Vs. Reina, except unlike Musica, Grey's going to fail.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 20, 2010)

Ryus said:


> Anyone know what the bonus chapter is?



Read Chuck's first post in the thread.


----------



## Ryus (Nov 20, 2010)

Never mind bonus chapters out....

Love Lucy's Shirt


----------



## Cooli (Nov 20, 2010)

Gajeel was a beast 


Can't wait to see what trhe 7 Kin does though.


----------



## KBL (Nov 20, 2010)

*DAT GAJEEL*



You don't fuck with him, fuck yeah!

I hope he stills come back to fight against GH!

And the omake was cute....

:33.


----------



## Cash (Nov 20, 2010)

Remember when Ultear was talking about the keys to Zeref? and how she had one of them. Thats the item Mest was talking about. The last key is on that island with FTs first master. Shits about to go down.


----------



## Ryus (Nov 20, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Can't wait to see what trhe 7 Kin does though.



Based on next weeks chapter title "One of the Seven Kin" it's safe to say either the 7th member reveals himself or one of the 6 from the ship breaks off from the rest to enter the fight and clears away all resistance on the island. 

My guess would be the first option and it being Mest (he was looking for Fairy Tails secret... maybe the key mentioned above by Cash)... though I'm doubt full of this since the 7th member, who was so "conveniently" hidden from view by the text bubble, seemed rather tall and Mest always came off to me a short to mid height. Though that was more an impression... I don't really recall anything that clearly showed his height except him being next to Wendy (and all that proves is, like everyone else, he's taller than her)... Though Mest is the most likely 7th member by far.

Who knows maybe it's Earthland's sugarboy, he was kinda tall compared to Grey.


----------



## Rene (Nov 20, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Link removed


Crossdressing Natsu.


----------



## Ryus (Nov 20, 2010)

Rene said:


> Crossdressing Natsu.



:rofl ...and my only thought was he liked sniffing it, like a pervert with a par of stolen panties. Now you got me wondering where he stores happy while wearing it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2010)

It was obvious they would need to suspend the exam, but before that Gajeel put up one hell of a fight.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2010)

Cool chapter, Gajeel took those two down and now we know how he joined the guild.

Also the special chapter was funny


----------



## Proxy (Nov 20, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Gazille's nakama punch has gotten stronger, sadly it looks like he won't be fighting the main fighting force.
> I liked the chapter but Gazille getting taken out early was stupid someone give him some more iron or something.
> 
> Erza made this chapter for me



Levy's not dead as yet, so she could always provide some more.



SasuOna said:


> So the Seven kin of Purgatory are all related
> Also Erza has everything in her hammerspace now she has a flare
> 
> Plus we got closure on Gazille joining the guild, I'm almost certain Makarov is going to die this arc.



Likewise. Or Fairy Law, if he decides to use it, isn't going to work.



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I'm almost convinced Fairy Tail might actually lose this battle.
> 
> ALMOST.



They probably will be the case.  



Wesley said:


> No.  Ezra's always getting wiped out at the start of an arc.  I want her to have a decent presence for once.



Agreed. She should be one, if not the only person that comes away with a victory.



MC ULTRA said:


> Ultear>Erza



You best be trollin'

It's good to see that Gazille wasn't accepted on a whim and Makarov isn't so forgiving. His power-up wasn't as big as I expected, but the chapter was great nonetheless.

And as always, Erza made the chapter


----------



## Cooli (Nov 20, 2010)

Ryus said:


> Based on next weeks chapter title "One of the Seven Kin" it's safe to say either the 7th member reveals himself or one of the 6 from the ship breaks off from the rest to enter the fight and clears away all resistance on the island.
> 
> My guess would be the first option and it being Mest (he was looking for Fairy Tails secret... maybe the key mentioned above by Cash)... though I'm doubt full of this since the 7th member, who was so "conveniently" hidden from view by the text bubble, seemed rather tall and Mest always came off to me a short to mid height. Though that was more an impression... I don't really recall anything that clearly showed his height except him being next to Wendy (and all that proves is, like everyone else, he's taller than her)... Though Mest is the most likely 7th member by far.
> 
> Who knows maybe it's Earthland's sugarboy, he was kinda tall compared to Grey.



Most likely it will be one of the 6 shown


He might be apart of GH or something, but I doubt he's one of the 7 kin.


----------



## Trent (Nov 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> Terrible cover



Well at least we now know what Bixlow actually _looks like _(I don't recall seeing him without his helmet/mask).

He's got cool hair. 

And there's some Ezra cleavage in the chapter to compensate for the lack of fanservice (for guys) of the cover. 

Good chapter otherwise, nice to see more of Gazille and that the Grimoire Heart attack has been made known by all and not one will get sucker-KOed by surprise.



Ryus said:


> Who knows* maybe it's Earthland's sugarboy,* he was kinda tall compared to Grey.



That's exactly what I was gonna post.  

Although I like to picture Earthland Sugarboy as a wandering knight who thinks his some king of legendary superhero. 

I don't think Mest is the 7th, my bet is on him being a member of Raven Tail sent by Ivan on a mission.



Random Member said:


> Link removed





Rene said:


> Crossdressing Natsu.



That made me lol.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 20, 2010)

Boring and predicatable chapter.

The Seven Fodders of Purgatory don't look like a threat in any kind of shape before nakama punches 
Well, It'd be nice if Makarov get some action, not just Natsu/Erza/etc for 100th time.

And I hope that at least Dragon/Igneel arc would be spared of the same ol' nakama punches.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Good chapter , but the GH members look kind of.....boring . I mean , most of em are bishies :

the special chapter was kinda nice and actualy wasn't just a thin excuse for blatant fanservice for once .


----------



## Rene (Nov 20, 2010)

Does make me wonder though, what good memories does Natsu have of Lucy's maid outfit.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I predict that Makarov will die and Natsu will fight Ultear, the Calgara Dragon Slayer and the Boss.


----------



## TheChill (Nov 20, 2010)

Chapter lacked Lisanna and Mirajane.
At least Gazille was awesome .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 20, 2010)

It's Gerard. IT'S HIM, I'M TELLING YOU!

HE'S EVERYWHERE.

Oh God, the horror!!


----------



## KBL (Nov 20, 2010)

Gerard jokes are old .


And lol haters.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

You seem to be too eager to show your fear of Gerad 



THAT MEANS......!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 YOU are Gerard


----------



## KBL (Nov 20, 2010)

No!!!!!!!

You didn't go there... .

I'm Kisame .

lol i just saw Crossdreser Natsu in the Omake  .


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 20, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> the special chapter was kinda nice and actualy wasn't just a thin excuse for blatant fanservice for once .


Though it did get in one awesome panel.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

I do not know of what awesome panel you speak of 

@ KBL : I was taling to "Edward" .


----------



## Psych (Nov 20, 2010)

Gajeel was just awesome on this chapter.

Special Chapter was amusing.

Cross Dressing XD


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 20, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I do not know of what awesome panel you speak of .


----------



## Rowel (Nov 20, 2010)

Man, I liked the extra chapter more than the 212, I think I'm bit romantic today T_T.

But, you can get good information with it, besides that obvious Natsu♥Lucy.

This Natsu's habit of saving souvenirs items can be a way he found to not forget things anymore, because he forgot most things from his childhood, and all he knows is that Igneel taught Dragon Slayer magic and was his father. More than that he just can't remember right now, and with this habit he would never forget about important things anymore.

And, because of this, we can do more Dragon Slayer's theories, lol.
---

I don't think it's Mest, but who knows?


----------



## Punpun (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like I foud my new avatar.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 20, 2010)

Mest is a seventh member of the guild!


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2010)

Mest  is the fodder of GH

KaaN23: rep for ya bro...


----------



## Proxy (Nov 20, 2010)

And this is why Erza's the best 

Not to mention her kicking ass soon.


----------



## Rene (Nov 20, 2010)

I couldn't help but notice your mistake.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Nov 20, 2010)

Trent said:


> Although I like to picture Earthland Sugarboy as a wandering knight who thinks his some king of legendary superhero.



With Earthland Hughes as Sancho Pansa and Erza as Dulcinea 

7th guy is Gerard.. No, the shit is impossible. Ultear would have to control him again, besides Ultear reaches only 7th's neck, and she reached Sieglein's ear with her height. Or Mashima forgot this..

Mest looks too short and isn't muscular..

On 18th page Zancrow really looks like he has rinnegan..

Rene, give more tits, plz 
Thx for changing set to Rider again


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2010)

Then is it...Gildartz?!?!?!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 20, 2010)

Rene said:


> I couldn't help but notice your mistake.


Are you trying to say Erza in her entirety isn't fucking hot.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 20, 2010)

Damn straight it's him. That black dragon excuse was obviously false, gildartz > FT.


----------



## Rene (Nov 20, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Are you trying to say Erza in her entirety isn't fucking hot.


She ain't no Rider.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Nov 20, 2010)

That's fucking Kisame! 
(7th guy ofc)
And Erza is as hawt as Rider. They got tits? Got. Don't complain


----------



## J. Fooly (Nov 20, 2010)

This Fan-Service Tail manga is pretty good.


----------



## Rene (Nov 20, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> And Erza is as hawt as Rider. They got tits? Got. Don't complain


Though I disagree with the first part, I posit that we can reach a middle ground on the second statement.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2010)

But rider is weakest than Erza


----------



## BVB (Nov 20, 2010)

special chapter was nice. 

lucyxnatsu canon?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> But rider is weakest than Erza



Your delivery of fission has been mailed to you , cash on delivery 

edit : never mind , it actualy displays now .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2010)

Natsu is just a confirmed ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) now since he is seen cross dressing.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Ivankov disagrees with that terminology


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Ivankov disagrees with that terminology



 Sorry San Juan....but how could you ever get FT mixed up with OP?....


----------



## Rene (Nov 20, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> But rider is weakest than Erza


----------



## Pipe (Nov 20, 2010)

dem tits 

and who is the seventh guy, gerard?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Sorry San Juan....but how could you ever get FT mixed up with OP?....



Ivankov is the spirit of all that is gay , the very essence of gayness , the Blue Oyster behind every horizon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2010)

I do not know about the rest of ya...but that extra chapter sucked balls.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

No , it was a drag 






.


----------



## Xion (Nov 20, 2010)

99% chance each member of the Kins will not be as strong as Ultear.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 20, 2010)

Extra chapter delivered cross dressing natsu so it was fine


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Found this elsewheres .

And even without Jello boy , the amount of bishi per square inch is....firghtening .


----------



## Xion (Nov 20, 2010)

I can't help but look at the cool poses of the Kin and think Caprico is soon gonna be Lucy's bitch to summon.


----------



## BVB (Nov 20, 2010)

I'll stop reading FT if the seventh member is gerard.


----------



## Cash (Nov 20, 2010)

Bonus chapter was great


----------



## BVB (Nov 20, 2010)

^yeah.

i really like this slice of life. :33


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Ivankov is the spirit of all that is gay , the very essence of gayness , the Blue Oyster behind every horizon



 Natsu wish he was half the man Ivankov is....and Ivankov is half a man so he is so less of one. Been reduce to cry like a bitch then dress as a girl...Natsu needs to turn in his man card



Xion said:


> 99% chance each member of the Kins will not be as strong as Ultear.



 I hope they are not.



Pipe said:


> Extra chapter delivered cross dressing natsu so it was fine



 How is it fine when we saw him crying like a bitch a few chapters ago?


----------



## Pipe (Nov 20, 2010)

Xion said:


> I can't help but look at the cool poses of the Kin and think Caprico is soon gonna be Lucy's bitch to summon.



Well I don't want to dissapoint you but it's pretty obvious that will happen


----------



## KBL (Nov 20, 2010)

Ultear is a big troll.


----------



## Rene (Nov 20, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> No , it was a drag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, that was terrible. Don't ever do that again. 



San Juan Wolf said:


> And even without Jello boy , the amount of bishi per square inch is....firghtening .


2/6 isn't that bad.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Natsu wish he was half the man Ivankov is....and Ivankov is half a man so he is so less of one. Been reduce to cry like a bitch then dress as a girl...Natsu needs to turn in his man card



This is the way Natsu rolls 






Rene said:


> Alright, that was terrible. Don't ever do that again.
> 
> 
> 2/6 isn't that bad.



Ph sure , we have bland cutie Meldy and Bland Ultear .

Oh the sparkling originality of it all


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2010)

KBL said:


> Ultear is a big troll.



 a big hawt troll.


----------



## Rene (Nov 20, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Ph sure , we have bland cutie Meldy and Bland Ultear .
> 
> Oh the sparkling originality of it all


Just playing Devil's advocate. 

Besides, just like Chocolate you're just Tsundere for Fairy Tail, admit it.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Tsundere ?

I have no desire to eat rusty nails , thank you


----------



## Proxy (Nov 20, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Found this elsewheres .
> 
> And even without Jello boy , the amount of bishi per square inch is....firghtening .







VastoLorDae said:


> Natsu wish he was half the man Ivankov is....and Ivankov is half a man so he is so less of one. Been reduce to cry like a bitch then dress as a girl...Natsu needs to turn in his man card
> 
> I hope they are not.
> 
> How is it fine when we saw him crying like a bitch a few chapters ago?



The only character we haven't seen cry is Gildartz. Real men don't cry


----------



## KBL (Nov 20, 2010)

SJW and Chocolate love Fairy tail, it's a fact, they enjoy the manga just like us... they're just shy to admit it. .


----------



## AizenSosuke (Nov 20, 2010)

KBL said:


> Ultear is a big troll.



It means I can be officially paired with her


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Proxy said:


> The only character we haven't seen cry is Gildartz. Real men don't cry







































.


----------



## Rene (Nov 20, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


>



I know right?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2010)

And don't say Natsu was crying manly tears either. Look at his eyes when he cries...those are the eyes of a little bitch that got put in his place.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Am I denying that ? No .

I just said Proxy was dead wrong .

@ Rene : and I didn't even read the damn thing yet !


----------



## Proxy (Nov 20, 2010)

Rene said:


> I know right?



You must have missed the part where he got some dirt in his eyes


----------



## Rene (Nov 20, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> @ Rene : and I didn't even read the damn thing yet !


What? Hokuto no Ken?

I haven't either. 

Just finishing up TTGL right now, then I've still got close to 200 chapters of Rave waiting (reading it really slowly, sort of waiting for it to get good. Hasn't really entertained me since king vs Gale yet. Though Sieg was cool when he made the Oracion Seis run away like a little bitch, funny how that scene turns out in Fairy Tail) and after that, I've got Vagabond waiting for me.

Then I'm getting into HnK.


----------



## KBL (Nov 20, 2010)

Hokuto no Ken is a fantastic anime, watch it. .


----------



## Kuya (Nov 20, 2010)

Gazille was a badass addition to Fairy Tail


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Aizen just trolled us 

Why does this feel so familiar ?


----------



## AizenSosuke (Nov 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3n0vBcW5fc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Remember, trolling is a part of my plan too. But there is thing even I can't and don't want to troll. Hint: starts with 'T", has & in the middle and ends with "S"


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 20, 2010)

Trent said:


> Well at least we now know what Bixlow actually _looks like _(I don't recall seeing him without his helmet/mask).
> 
> He's got cool hair.


We actually did see his face before.

Link removed


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 20, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Didn't Raikage lose an arm to Sasuke?


He also brushed it off like it was a bugbite.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Tis but a flesh wound  .


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2010)

Exactly because he kicked sasuke´s ass without his arm anyway


----------



## Proxy (Nov 20, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> He also brushed it off like it was a bugbite.





San Juan Wolf said:


> Tis but a flesh wound  .





luffy no haki said:


> Exactly because he kicked sasuke?s ass without his arm anyway



But it's Sasuke


----------



## AizenSosuke (Nov 20, 2010)

Proxy however doesn't have Plot Shield like Sasuke. Run man, before he finds you on Google Maps. Even, if he won't, my trolling powers will give your location to him. To be saved you need to post more tits. Now. If you can- Ultears

Besides, now he has all the arms from my sig. Feel honored if he kills you


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 20, 2010)

Chapter was good. Had Gazille being badass, a flashback of his recuitment and Erza's boobs...probably other stuff too, but, meh


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 20, 2010)

And thus my predicition I made in the beginning is coming closer to becoming truth


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 20, 2010)

Proxy said:


> But it's Sasuke


 
You are trying to say Raikage is not manly because he lost an arm to Sasuke?

Get the fuck out of my FT thread.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Nov 20, 2010)

He sits quiet... it means.. Raikage got him


----------



## Proxy (Nov 20, 2010)

reaperunique said:


> And thus my predicition I made in the beginning is coming closer to becoming truth



Which is? 



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> You are trying to say Raikage is not manly because he lost an arm to Sasuke?
> 
> Get the fuck out of my FT thread.



Sasuke = Shit


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 20, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Ivankov is the spirit of all that is gay , the very essence of gayness , the Blue Oyster behind every horizon



I see a Raven Tail Arc hypo.....  I wouldn't be surprised if Ivan was drinking his troll juice while watching GH  fall at the end of this arc.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 20, 2010)

Ivan only wants money
I don't think his arc will be that deep. Probably just a story to get Luxus back into the guild.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2010)

I don´t think so....probably Luxus will appear but i doubt him returning to the guild, it would be pretty much like the master doesn´t respect his own decision


----------



## Eros (Nov 21, 2010)

What's with all the Naruto talk? I think we should talk about Fairy Tail Chapter 212. I think it was pretty good. A great battle is now taking shape, and I'm curious about how it's going to turn out. There's bound to be some reason awesome battles. Poor Gajeel. He was hurt really badly. I hope someone feeds him some iron soon. He really needs some.


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 21, 2010)

i hope these 7 new villains are not fodder like the previous 7 villains who also were name for a group of 6 despite having 7 members

god the Orcian Six sucked (or whatever there name)

and lol at the special between Lucy and Natsu,  didnt realize that Natsu used Lucy's bath and didnt realize her being practically naked.   dude needs to be thought birds and the bees.

seem like a love story of sort in that special between Lucy and Natsu.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 21, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Ivan only wants money
> I don't think his arc will be that deep. Probably just a story to get Luxus back into the guild.



Not only that. He wants money to start up his war against FT. Ultimately, I can see Luxus rejoining FT as master after everything's finished. Natsu is always going to be immature, and Gildartz will probably want to give it to the younger generation, assuming he isn't dead by the manga's end.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 21, 2010)

Yep Luxus as Guild Master is something I want to see 
Not like Makarov isn't cool but hes only had 1 fight so far and every other appearance is just him complaining about wanting to step down as Guild Master or being in debt.


----------



## Chicama (Nov 21, 2010)

Hopefully I won't make a bad first impression here, due to my Midnight set. I know the Oracion Seis arc didn't sit well with most fans, but I've been lurking here for a while and have been reading FT for quite some time, so I finally decided to join in on the convo 

Anyway, I know FT has had its ups and downs (Jellal, Edoras arc  ), but hopefully Mashima won't finish this arc with a good ol' fashioned nakama punch. The 7 kin actually look like pretty decent and intimidating villains, especially when  Yomazu and Kawazu gave Gazille such a beating, not to mention the plots moving forward with Zeref's revelation. Its shaping up to be a pretty good arc.

As for the 7th kin, its really up in the air. The person may be related to Cana's story, but if he/she was a completely new character, I can't see why Mashima would purposefully "hide" him/her. To us, it would've been just another member of GH.

I'm with the majority and assuming its someone we already know. Mest and Jellal seem the most popular choices, but both have points against them (Their height, body shape, etc.). Whatever the case, here's hoping the kin put FT in their place. It'd be nice to see Natsu and co. get totally raped for a change. But again, I don't think Mashima will let even a corner of the Balam Alliance escape the nakama punch.  

Who knows though, with Zeref on the island, everything could go balls up and change the standard "The heroes vs the villains" arc. Anyway, as for the recent chapter, pretty interesting stuff. GARzille being a total badass, fanservice, and hype for GH is all great stuff in my book. Can't wait for the next chapter 

As for the Mest vs Gildartz debate, well, I'm a Gildartz man myself


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 21, 2010)

Chicama said:


> Hopefully I won't make a bad first impression here, due to my Midnight set.


 Oracion Seis was pretty decent. Maybe it just seemed that some of them were defeated too easily (when, in fact, most everyone was ridiculously broken). The only fight I was disappointed with was Natsu vs Cobra. Cobra had too many overpowered abilities :/

Gerard is a great character, it's just that the Mystogan revelation was WAY too much 

Anyways, about the new chapter. It's nice to see some 'weaker' characters who can give a powerhouse an ass-kicking with combined abilities and teamwork.



			
				Lucy said:
			
		

> Is it always this hard to wait someone return to home?


Ho ho ho :ho I c wut u did thar, Mashima!

EDIT: Is it just me or was Levy _incredibly_ hot on the first page?


----------



## seastone (Nov 21, 2010)

Given this chapter, if the 7 kin are much stronger then the two guys Gazille barely defeated(would have lost outright if Levy did not save him and then provide him with iron to power up) *with help*. Gazille is one the more stronger members of fairy tail. 

Fairy tail is going to need back-up. Luxus/Gildarz might make an appearance?  

Though it is likely that Mest and Zeref are the wild cards in this conflict. Mest given his expression is more likely the villain but is he on the side GH? He could be a spy like Gazille for another dark guild like Raven tail. He might even help out Fairy Tail. 

The special chapter was kind of cute and actually shed some light on Natsu. 



Chicama said:


> Hopefully I won't make a bad first impression here, due to my Midnight set. I know the Oracion Seis arc didn't sit well with most fans, but I've been lurking here for a while and have been reading FT for quite some time, so I finally decided to join in on the convo



Welcome to the fairy tail thread 

Also I am in the minority as well that the Oracion Seis arc was not so bad. In fact I would rate it over the Edoras arc(talk about wasted potential).


----------



## Tomasoares (Nov 21, 2010)

212 was a very good chapter! If Gazille had that much difficult to kill those 2 randoms, i hope GH take down FT with some easiness


----------



## BVB (Nov 21, 2010)

^and then the manga ends. sure.


----------



## ZyX (Nov 21, 2010)

I wonder if the new council members will somehow join up in all of this.


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 21, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Given this chapter, if the 7 kin are much stronger then the two guys Gazille barely defeated(would have lost outright if Levy did not save him and then provide him with iron to power up) *with help*. Gazille is one the more stronger members of fairy tail.
> 
> Fairy tail is going to need back-up. Luxus/Gildarz might make an appearance?
> 
> ...




Gazille is not a spy for Raven Tail,  he is double agent/spy for Fairy Tail.

Oracion Seis were wasteful potential,  I expected them to be higher than S-Class the way it was talk about them and then one by one they were defeated.   Even the strongest one mention which was Midnight,  his main attack of winning was illusions which Erza had no problems seeing through the mask and PWNDING him.

sigh,  at least the anime looks awesome with the music and all.


----------



## Nic (Nov 21, 2010)

ZyX said:


> I wonder if the new council members will somehow join up in all of this.



They'll probably make their appearance only after the war is over to disband Fairy Tail for whatever reason.


----------



## BVB (Nov 21, 2010)

because they created havoc on their own island.


----------



## Nic (Nov 21, 2010)

Well they dislike them, so they'll find a reason. lol


----------



## Punpun (Nov 21, 2010)

Here the reason, They will destroy Hades property.


----------



## Nic (Nov 21, 2010)

I just find it funny how they can be so adamant at the disbanding them when they are so good at doing their dirty work.  Such great logic. lol


----------



## Chicama (Nov 21, 2010)

TicoTico said:


> Oracion Seis was pretty decent. Maybe it just seemed that some of them were defeated too easily (when, in fact, most everyone was ridiculously broken). The only fight I was disappointed with was Natsu vs Cobra. Cobra had too many overpowered abilities :/



Agreed. I think the main problem was that Mashima made Cobra too good, and wrote himself into a corner by doing so. Practically having Magellan's abilities ,coupled with his broken listening magic made the fight too one sided. It was also too short in my opinion, but I guess if Mashima dragged it on the way it was going (Natsu getting owned), he'd have been too inaccurate with what exactly Natsu can tank. By the end, he would be dead if Brain hadn't interfered, but I suppose a surprise attack was the only way for Cobra to go down. 



MaskedMenace said:


> Welcome to the fairy tail thread



Thanks :33



x_danny_x said:


> Oracion Seis were wasteful potential,  I expected them to be higher than S-Class the way it was talk about them and then one by one they were defeated.   Even the strongest one mention which was Midnight,  his main attack of winning was illusions which Erza had no problems seeing through the mask and PWNDING him.



Well, this is what I'm getting at. Mashima overhypes the villains, and when they don't deliver, the fanbase gets upset. But to be honest, I'm not all that angry with how he dealt with Midnight's defeat. I mainly like him due to his design, personality, magic and one-shotting Jellal. I need to go back and reread, but I thought only Erza could break his illusion due to having a artificial right eye?

Anyway, lets hope GH don't meet the same fate as OS. It'd be nice to have recurring villains that aren't defeated with in one arc of their arrival. Zancrow seems like one that won't go down so easy, Meldy just gives off that Ulquiorra vibe, and I don't think Ultear will meet her end this arc. As for possible match-ups:

Caprico vs Lucy and Cana (Lucy be needin' that Caprico)
Ultear vs Erza and Lluvia (Erza losing would be interesting)
Zancrow vs Natsu and happy (Similar personalitys/magic. Though this could be too obvious)
Rustyrose vs Grey and Loki (Seems like a "Grey" opponent. Also, striking resemblance to Loki  )
Kain vs Elfman and Evergreen (Big guy vs big guy. A manly fight indeed) 
Meldy vs Wendy and Mest? (Dat loli fight)
Makarov vs Hades

The revelation of the 7th kin may mess up my list, but for whats been shown so far, My moneys on these fights.


----------



## seastone (Nov 21, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> Gazille is not a spy for Raven Tail,  he is double agent/spy for Fairy Tail.



Sorry if I phrased it misleadingly

I meant that Mest a spy from Raven tail to spy on fairy tail like a reverse Gazille. If has mass memory manipulating powers, he could be entering and leaving the guild without people remembering him. Or this mission is the first one. 



> Oracion Seis were wasteful potential,  I expected them to be higher than S-Class the way it was talk about them and then one by one they were defeated.   Even the strongest one mention which was Midnight,  his main attack of winning was illusions which Erza had no problems seeing through the mask and PWNDING him.



Why do expect them to be stronger then S-Class. S-Class is the elite, quite a few are strong enough to destroy entire guilds like Luxus or Mistgun. 

They were very strong, the problem that in some cases the counters were too convenient like Midnight. His power was to twist magic, Erza needs no magic for strong attacks and has convenient eye for countering illusions. 

Angel needed for spirits to turn on her to lose, and one PH member to combine his magic with Lucy's magic energy to create a powerful enough spell to defeat her. 

One OS turned to good via Nirvana. 

Racer's ability was confusing. 

Brain outright lost to a stronger opponent, one of the ten holy mages. 

Cobra was really the only BS lost, since he did not even lose. Like Chicama said he was too hax. 

Zero was actually pretty strong, the power of a dragon was needed to defeat him. Dragonforce Natsu defeated Gerard a lot faster.

IMO Edoras arc had so much more potential then OS, hence why I am disappointed in it.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 21, 2010)

Chicama said:


> Hopefully I won't make a bad first impression here, due to my Midnight set.



Begone with you spawn of Satan ! Or you will know my name is the Lord  !


(Just kidding.....but I do think Midnight sucks  Welcome anyway)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2010)

There were no tits in my extra chapter...no real hawtness...I disappoint. Why Mashima do this to me?


----------



## Chicama (Nov 21, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Begone with you spawn of Satan ! Or you will know my name is the Lord  !
> 
> 
> (Just kidding.....but I do think Midnight sucks  Welcome anyway)





Yeah, well, I'd love to say the same for San Juan Wolf, but unfortunately I'm a big One Piece fan, and slandering any of its awesome characters is against my personal laws. I'll get you back one of these days  

Thanks for the welcome though.

Anyway, reading MaskedMenace's post, I never realised how convinient the whole match ups were. It was only Cobra who truly got bitch slapped by Mashima, and Racer's magic was just too inconsistent. Anyway, the OS arc is behind us now, and the future looks pretty great based on this arc so far. Though, Not to say I ain't hoping Midnight will appear again somewhere down the road.

Also, I never gave my thoughts on the bonus chapter. It was pretty cute, and some good material for the pairing fans out there (unfortunately, I'm not one of them  ) Gotta hand it to Mahima though. Bonus chapters everywhere, 3 chapters in 1 week (two with coloured pages)... the guy works like a dog.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 21, 2010)

No hotness ?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 21, 2010)

Chicama said:


> Hopefully I won't make a bad first impression here, due to my Midnight set. I know the Oracion Seis arc didn't sit well with most fans, but I've been lurking here for a while and have been reading FT for quite some time, so I finally decided to join in on the convo
> 
> Anyway, I know FT has had its ups and downs (Jellal, Edoras arc  ), but hopefully Mashima won't finish this arc with a good ol' fashioned nakama punch. The 7 kin actually look like pretty decent and intimidating villains, especially when  Yomazu and Kawazu gave Gazille such a beating, not to mention the plots moving forward with Zeref's revelation. Its shaping up to be a pretty good arc.
> 
> ...



Welcome. And I see you've aligned yourself with Gildartz. Best choice possible 

Concerning the 7th Kin, we've been forgetting someone: *Erigor*. After Natsu defeated him, he wasn't around to be captured, so him siding with such a guild is highly possible. It being Mest or Gerard would be an epic troll because:

Mest is apparently on the island, unless Mashima is pulling another Sieglein/Gerard, which I hope he isn't AND

Gerard is apparently reformed, so him jumping back onto team villain doesn't seem likely.

No other character we've seen actually survived the arc as an enemy, save for Erigor, so that's who I think it is.

P.S. The quote below this explains why the OS weren't all that they were hyped up to be.



TicoTico said:


> Oracion Seis was pretty decent. Maybe it just seemed that some of them were defeated too easily (when, in fact, most everyone was ridiculously broken). The only fight I was disappointed with was Natsu vs Cobra. Cobra had too many overpowered abilities :/
> 
> Gerard is a great character, it's just that the Mystogan revelation was WAY too much
> 
> ...



Cobra was jobbed and, by far, the most I've seen in the manga yet aside from Luxus possibly. There wasn't any logical way for Natsu to win.



VastoLorDae said:


> There were no tits in my extra chapter...no real hawtness...I disappoint. Why Mashima do this to me?



There's Lucy. Take what you can get


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 21, 2010)

I think Gray got jobbed even more when he met defeat at the hands of nameless fodder .


----------



## Proxy (Nov 21, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I think Gray got jobbed even more when he met defeat at the hands of nameless fodder .



During the Edolas arc?


----------



## Kenju (Nov 21, 2010)

I also was a fan of Midnight, his design, his personality and his powers. I didn't know who to root for when he faced Gerard. Though the outcome was pretty messed up >.>. His powers also reminded me of Accelerator, but instead a mage version so that got me to like him more. Though I got very disappointed when he loss so easily, but then again that fight did result in me being a fan of Erza's.

Anyways, that stuff is old news. 


The 7 Kin look pretty interesting, hopefully they can deliver some good stuff.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 21, 2010)

@ Proxy : yeah                            .


----------



## MisterJB (Nov 21, 2010)

So, Gazille's secret ability was to swing the Iron Dragon Sword with two hands instead of one?


----------



## Rene (Nov 21, 2010)

Proxy said:


> There's Lucy. Take what you can get


A Lucy is fine too.



San Juan Wolf said:


> No hotness ?


Why do you torment me?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 21, 2010)

MisterJB said:


> So, Gazille's secret ability was to swing the Iron Dragon Sword with two hands instead of one?



I was expecting more, but a chapter that isn't Natsu-centric is always a good one.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 21, 2010)

MisterJB said:


> So, Gazille's secret ability was to swing the Iron Dragon Sword with two hands instead of one?



He's obviously learned Kendo from Kenpachi


----------



## Rene (Nov 21, 2010)

MisterJB said:


> So, Gazille's secret ability was to swing the Iron Dragon Sword with two hands instead of one?


Hey look, his fighting style is now deeper than Kenpachi's.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Nov 21, 2010)

MisterJB said:


> So, Gazille's secret ability was to swing the Iron Dragon Sword with two hands instead of one?



Seems like it.. Guess he trained with Kenpachi


----------



## Cash (Nov 21, 2010)

More bad ass than Kenpachi. Gajeel was just


----------



## Rene (Nov 21, 2010)

Gajeel was Cash.

That reminds me, have you finished FSN yet Ganta?


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Nov 21, 2010)

I really have to start typing faster. Somehow like 3 kenpachi posts sneaked in before I posted ..

Really wondering how this Zeref bit is going to go.. And why he is waiting on Natsu


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 21, 2010)

I liked Midnight his fight with Erza was probably the best fight in the series. Mashima actually wrote the fight in a convincing way with Erza having to figure out how to get by his powers instead of just relying on luck.


----------



## Cash (Nov 21, 2010)

Rene said:


> Gajeel was Cash.
> 
> That reminds me, have you finished FSN yet Ganta?



Nah, been too lazy to buy a disc to burn it on lol. I got a lot of manga and comics I want to read first.


----------



## Chicama (Nov 21, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Concerning the 7th Kin, we've been forgetting someone: *Erigor*. After Natsu defeated him, he wasn't around to be captured, so him siding with such a guild is highly possible.



Thanks for the welcome Proxy. Interesting theory, and now that you mention it, Erigor could indeed be a possible candidate. His goals coincide with what the Balam Alliance are trying to achieve, and it would make sense for Mashima to keep him secret for us. He was a decent character back in the early days, and definitely made for a nice "true" antagonist. It'd be interesting to see how much hes improved. I mean, Mashima purposefully kept him from getting the axe, so it wouldn't be too crazy to assume he'll make a comeback eventually 



Rene said:


> A Lucy is fine too.



Canas better 

Well, with the title of "One of the seven kin", I'm guessing next chapter we'll either see the mystery man or one member sent down to Tenrou Island. I'm betting its the latter. Zancrow seems raring to go, so maybe we'll be seeing what exactly type of magic he possesses. I'm against him being the new generation fire Dragon Slayer. I mean, we've just had Luxus and Cobra, and two hyper active fire Dragon Slayers in one arc is a bit too much


----------



## KBL (Nov 21, 2010)

I hope Wendy heals Gajeel.

We need him back in this arc.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 21, 2010)

More hell references. Seriously he must have just made a mistake with the guild names and just decided to go with it.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 21, 2010)

Purgatory is something new but the Balsam alliance seems to be made up of Hell Guilds.

With that note though Wendy is probably done for in this arc since Mest is around her.


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 21, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Sorry if I phrased it misleadingly
> 
> I meant that Mest a spy from Raven tail to spy on fairy tail like a reverse Gazille. If has mass memory manipulating powers, he could be entering and leaving the guild without people remembering him. Or this mission is the first one.
> 
> ...




dude,  you can talk all day about the Oracion Six but the fact remain that Mashima had them to lose and lose quickly,   Midnight wasn't paired against someone besides Erza and got pwnd,  Cobra got beat by Natsu in some hard to believe writing, etc.


Mashima brought them and made them disappear easier than what alot of people thought.

Luxus and Mistgun are powerful,  but defeating an entire guild?  come on bro,  it was mention that there many strong wizards in other guilds,  I doubt that Luxus or Mistgun  can take down an entire guild alone.

S-Class wizard are strong though I have to say that is power scale for Fairy Tail,  we dont know what other guilds do to measure their fighters. 

Gildartz is above S-class, there might be quite a few fighters from other guilds that are his level.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 21, 2010)

This manga needs more Fan Service IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 21, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> dude,  you can talk all day about the Oracion Six but the fact remain that Mashima had them to lose and lose quickly,   Midnight wasn't paired against someone besides Erza and got pwnd,  Cobra got beat by Natsu in some hard to believe writing, etc.
> 
> 
> Mashima brought them and made them disappear easier than what alot of people thought.
> ...



At the end of the day, the disappointing thing with the Oración Seis was that they were all made out to be Gods among insects. We were told any one of them could handle a Guild _by themselves_, yet we saw several of them defeated in pretty silly ways.

Angel and Cobra especially were Trolled in their defeats, one by an out-of-the-ass power-up and the other by downright stupidity.

They were hyped as being guys who Luxus and Mistgun would have to go up against and in the end...only Zero lived up to that...and he was like he was just pulled out of thin air....


----------



## Blade (Nov 21, 2010)

Cobra had one of the most ridiculous defeats in the series.


----------



## KBL (Nov 21, 2010)

He was awesome but his defeat was idiotic .

I hope he returns... i liked him.


----------



## ZyX (Nov 21, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Purgatory is something new but the Balsam alliance seems to be made up of Hell Guilds.
> 
> With that note though Wendy is probably done for in this arc since Mest is around her.



Pantherlily and Charle are coming over to help out Wendy if Mest decides to hurt the cute little loli. 

Then Gajeel / Gazille and Pantherlily will wreak havoc some more.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 21, 2010)

OS introduced during a sneak attack beating the alliance=hyping them up 
In reality that was just to make them credible to the reader.


Cobra didn't lose he beat Natsu.
Natsu yelled that through Cobra off poison starts to take effect Natsu can't move anymore, Cobra gets up prepares to kill Natsu, and Brain saves Natsu. Thats not losing imo

Everyone else had to get defeated since Zero would hardly seem like a credible long term villain.
All of their defeats made sense imo


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 21, 2010)

KBL said:


> I hope Wendy heals Gajeel.
> 
> We need him back in this arc.



Of course KBL, Gajeel will fight the strongest guild member Kain. Both have a hungry appetite. 

as for the others, I can see:

Makarov vs. Hades
Gray vs. Ultear due to their past ties with Ur.
Erza vs. Rustyrose
Natsu vs Zancrow but then again Gildarts speech could imply Natsu taking on Hades.
Meldy a spirit mage with spirit capricorn vs. Lucy
I guess they will be aided by the other FT members in the fight.


----------



## KBL (Nov 21, 2010)

In b4 Kain is the strongets of Grimoire Heart .


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 21, 2010)

How could anyone take the OS arc seriously when Lucy is on the super dangerous destroy a guild of all S class mages assignment? It was trolling from the beginning.

Lets see OS arcs highlights

*Gray and friend vs Racer, because I know this is a troll I'm glad that Gray gets a fight in how long? And I like Racer, even if his power was recon'ed mid fight.

*Natsu vs Cobra, Like the natsu roar about time he starts looking like a fucking dragon. Loved Cobra. Was not sad about his troll. I actually find that one of the most legitimate ways for Cobra to lose. Lets be honest, he one shots Ezra, the only way for this to turn out is for there to be a troll... this was an exceptional one that looked damn cool. 

*Ezra vs Midnight, Ezra did something.

*Lucy cannon. The art was amazing.

*Zombie fairy tail, again good art.

What I hated. 

*Knowing this arc will troll me from the beginning
*Wendy
*Light/dark machine pretty lame
*Zero very lame
*Resurrected zombie no memory gerad. Kubo tite level troll was unneeded and i don't even hate gerad...
*dragon force/golden dragon natsu or whatever that's called...lame

Some things i kinda enjoyed
earth dude.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 21, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> dude,  you can talk all day about the Oracion Six but the fact remain that Mashima had them to lose and lose quickly,   Midnight wasn't paired against someone besides Erza and got pwnd,  Cobra got beat by Natsu in some hard to believe writing, etc.
> 
> Mashima brought them and made them disappear easier than what alot of people thought.
> 
> ...



Luxus could arguably take down Phantom Lord. The only person who would possibly give him problems is Jose, and with Fairy Law in tow, I don't see how he could lose.

Mistgun, being at or around Luxus' level could do the same. His sleep magic was strong enough to put Erza down, and she, while injured, managed to last against Jose.



Gaelek_13 said:


> At the end of the day, the disappointing thing with the Oraci?n Seis was that they were all made out to be Gods among insects. We were told any one of them could handle a Guild _by themselves_, yet we saw several of them defeated in pretty silly ways.
> 
> Angel and Cobra especially were Trolled in their defeats, one by an out-of-the-ass power-up and the other by downright stupidity.
> 
> They were hyped as being guys who Luxus and Mistgun would have to go up against and in the end...only Zero lived up to that...and he was like he was just pulled out of thin air....



Zero was trolled as well. He tanked most of Natsu's attacks but one at the end, even after beating him down and then proceeding to use his strongest attack.



Wuzzman said:


> How could anyone take the OS arc seriously when Lucy is on the super dangerous destroy a guild of all S class mages assignment? It was trolling from the beginning.
> 
> Lets see OS arcs highlights
> 
> ...



You forgot the biggest fail: Charle


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 21, 2010)

Wendy is the reason for Charlies existence so my hate stands.


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 22, 2010)

KBL said:


> In b4 Kain is the strongets of Grimoire Heart .


Dat Kain tier level may surpass Yammi's rage level. His mullet alone shows how powerful he is that's why Gajeel must face him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> No hotness ?



 You....you are not funny.



Proxy said:


> There's Lucy. Take what you can get



 After getting spoiled by Erza, Lucy, Kana, Mirajane, Visca, Adult Wendy, Ur, Utear, Angel, Luvia, Evergreen, Lisana, Areis, Aquarious, Levy, Virgio, that cat girl, Etc....is Lucy really enough now?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> You....you are not funny.
> 
> 
> 
> After getting spoiled by Erza, Lucy, Kana, Mirajane, Visca, Adult Wendy, Ur, Utear, Angel, Luvia, Evergreen, Lisana, Areis, Aquarious, Levy, Virgio, that cat girl, Etc....is Lucy really enough now?



If you had to pick between seeing this: 

and Lucy or just 

I'd take Lucy for a chapter. Once Urtear makes her appearance, we'll be seeing plenty.


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 22, 2010)

Mashima always comes up with something refreshing for the FT girls especially dat Erza.


----------



## BVB (Nov 22, 2010)

Erza is using her sexappeal unintended .. and we love it.


----------



## seastone (Nov 22, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> dude,  you can talk all day about the Oracion Six but the fact remain that Mashima had them to lose and lose quickly,   Midnight wasn't paired against someone besides Erza and got pwnd,  Cobra got beat by Natsu in some hard to believe writing, etc.



Well they were going to lose this arc, but I already said that thier lost was due to convenient counters. 



> Luxus and Mistgun are powerful,  but defeating an entire guild?  come on bro,  it was mention that there many strong wizards in other guilds,  I doubt that Luxus or Mistgun  can take down an entire guild alone.
> 
> S-Class wizard are strong though I have to say that is power scale for Fairy Tail,  we dont know what other guilds do to measure their fighters.
> 
> Gildartz is above S-class, there might be quite a few fighters from other guilds that are his level.



Outside very few guild masters, I doubt there any on Gildartz's level. Keep in mind that Fairy Tail is the strongest guild(IIRC). Phantom was their competition and their strongest was nothing close to the strongest FT had to offer. Gazille even admitted if Laxus was there, their entire attack would have failed utterly.

Also if Mistgun can put almost the entire FT guild to sleep bar the guild master getting sleepy. As well destroy entire factions of Phantom without any damage. He can solo any guild that does not have fighters on his level. 

Luxus's hall of thunder and fairy law would destroy a guild with ease. 

Also when we talk of guild, the range can go from the dark guilds that Natsu/Gray could single handily defeat to fairy tail



Wuzzman said:


> How could anyone take the OS arc seriously when Lucy is on the super dangerous destroy a guild of all S class mages assignment? It was trolling from the beginning.



Except Lucy,Gray,Natsu and Erza are a pretty strong team and have experience working together. They dealt with dark guilds in the past, Lucy even thwarted one in the past. Given that it is going to be alliance along with other guilds, having a good and strong team makes sense.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 22, 2010)

:erza


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 22, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> *Except Lucy,Gray,Natsu and Erza are a pretty strong team* and have experience working together. They dealt with dark guilds in the past, Lucy even thwarted one in the past. Given that it is going to be alliance along with other guilds, having a good and strong team makes sense.



Mashima rights to the intelligence of his audience. Because the bolded is bullshit. Lucy works because she happens to be at the wrong place at the right time. Nothing she has dealt with was even remotely close to fighting someone regarded as an S class mage. It was made very clear that she is a c class mage whose sole job is to troll the opposing female fighters. In fact no one has dealt with an S class threat in that team, besides Ezra who is by the nature of being an S class mage is supposedly doing various S class things.  The fact that Lucy who isn't even an S class mage candidate is picked for a mission of this importance...how is that not a sign of the trolling that will come?


----------



## Enclave (Nov 22, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Mashima rights to the intelligence of his audience. Because the bolded is bullshit. Lucy works because she happens to be at the wrong place at the right time. Nothing she has dealt with was even remotely close to fighting someone regarded as an S class mage. It was made very clear that she is a c class mage whose sole job is to troll the opposing female fighters. In fact no one has dealt with an S class threat in that team, besides Ezra who is by the nature of being an S class mage is supposedly doing various S class things.  The fact that Lucy who isn't even an S class mage candidate is picked for a mission of this importance...how is that not a sign of the trolling that will come?



Natsu has dealt with an S class threat when he fought Gerard.  Sure he was amp'd up at the time, but that's besides the point.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 22, 2010)

No that is the point. The only serious pick is Ezra, and Lucy is auto joke pick. Natsu and Gray are filler.


----------



## seastone (Nov 22, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Mashima rights to the intelligence of his audience. Because the bolded is bullshit. *Lucy works because she happens to be at the wrong place at the right time.* Nothing she has dealt with was even remotely close to fighting someone regarded as an S class mage. It was made very clear that she is a c class mage whose sole job is to troll the opposing female fighters. In fact no one has dealt with an S class threat in that team, besides Ezra who is by the nature of being an S class mage is supposedly doing various S class things.  The fact that Lucy who isn't even an S class mage candidate is picked for a mission of this importance...how is that not a sign of the trolling that will come?



While bold is true but it is true that they are portrayed as a strong team that got shit done in the past.

I mean given other powerful mages like Gajeel/Juvia were busy, the other S-rank mages Mistgun/Gildarzs are MIA. Why not send in a team that works good together? Lucy is for better or worse part of the team dynamic. If the team does a job, all of them do it. 

Granted you say she is a "c class mage troll the opposing female fighters" though given she has a variety of golden keys including Loke who is pretty strong given from what we seen/heard of him. I would say she is the above average mage. Also the fact that she is being sent in a team to join 
other teams to form an alliance, indicates she is only there to support her team. 

Also given that the other teams the other guilds sent were not exactly filled with S-class powerhouses either. 

Also you say none of them bar Erza have experience with S-rank, ignoring for that fact that Gray/Natsu are being S-rank candidates thus already means they. Natsu did fight and defeat Gerard whose bulk of magic power could be compared to the 10 holy mages. Also Natsu/Gray did defeat the stronger members of phantom as well(if they were the strongest in the guild, they must have done S-rank missions unless the phantom guild rejects those requests). 

The only "sign of trolling to come" IMO was when Brain the leader was undermined by Gerard. Lucy being part of the team since she always is anyway, is to be expected.


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 22, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Luxus could arguably take down Phantom Lord. The only person who would possibly give him problems is Jose, and with Fairy Law in tow, I don't see how he could lose.



It is Luxus all alone and with no help from anybody,  that was the question.  

Luxus alone against Phantom Lord and every fighter from that gill.   There is no way in hell he will win.  same thing with Mitsgun.



> Mistgun, being at or around Luxus' level could do the same. His sleep magic was strong enough to put Erza down, and she, while injured, managed to last against Jose.



old Jose was having fun with an injured Erza.  and Mitsun made everybody go to sleep after some comic relief scene between Erza/Natsu and not even in a battle.  

if he was serious then him alone should be enough to take down Luxus,  now you add all of his fighters  at the sametime.  old Luxus will go down.


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 22, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Well they were going to lose this arc, but I already said that thier lost was due to convenient counters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mitsgun or Luxus defeating one on one a whole guild.  remember,  that the dark gills have smaller city-state guilds that make them whole.  the fights that Fairy Tail had already, they needed  almost all their fighters to win.   no way Luxus or Mitsgun would have the smarts or power to defeat them by themselves for the ones that they fought.

this is not just an all out fight,  this is planning and cunning involved like Jose did. 

Mistgun putting them to sleep was during/after some comic scene.   they didnt see it coming,  if it was on some battle field and knew about his ability,  i doubt he would of gotten them that kind of drop on all of them. 


the rest of the guilds,  we have no info of how much powerful Fairy Tail is compare to them.  the dark guilds have control of mini city state guilds that is really just part of them.    certainly Luxus last ability is powerful,  but again what is there to say that the other guilds wont have some counter for it.

Luxus and Mistgun are good,  but I wouldnt just jump the gun say they will defeat whole guilds without knowing how much more powerful Fairy Tail is compare to them.  the rest might be at Phantom Lord level.  we just dont know.

Gildertz seems to be the one that probably do it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 22, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> The only "sign of trolling to come" IMO was when Brain the leader was undermined by Gerard. Lucy being part of the team since she always is anyway, is to be expected.



Can't be serious? Lucy is a troll pick cause she can't support, only loki's a real reliable fighter, and even at that he is what gray level? Gray the fodder king level? Team lucy has great teamwork whats this? LOLZ. No wonder you guys get trolled this is so hard. I see the troll here (*) you see it -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- > (*) there.

The strongest members of phantom weren't S-class by any means...


----------



## Blinky (Nov 22, 2010)

The hell happened here ?


----------



## BVB (Nov 22, 2010)

the usual "what arc sucked more and why"


----------



## seastone (Nov 22, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> Mitsgun or Luxus defeating one on one a whole guild.  remember,  that the dark gills have smaller city-state guilds that make them whole.  the fights that Fairy Tail had already, they needed  almost all their fighters to win.   no way Luxus or Mitsgun would have the smarts or power to defeat them by themselves for the ones that they fought.
> 
> this is not just an all out fight,  this is planning and cunning involved like Jose did.
> 
> ...



Except you didn't answer me, wasn't it stated fairy tail is the strongest guild? With Phantom lord being the completion. If the rest were at the same level as Phantom lord, why did Jose have such a fit about being usurped by fairy tail. 

As well what is so difficult to acknowledge that there are guilds that just do not compare to Phantom lord or even Fairy tail.

Also you seem to think that a lot of guilds are on a high level. Some could even lack a S-rank member, meaning a S-rank could solo the guild without problem. 

Second the fact that Mistgun obliterated entire factions of Phantom lord without any apparent damage to himself indicates his magic is very capable of soloing massive amount of people. Also who cares if they did not see it coming, who say Mistgun cannot surprise attack a guild to destroy it? 

Fairy law for one thing is the ultimate magic Marakov can use to oneshot a guild master and his troops, so yeah people randomly have counters for it is very unlikely. 

Both Mistgun and Luxus have magic that can affect of massive scale, which would make destroy a guild easy.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> It is Luxus all alone and with no help from anybody,  that was the question.
> 
> Luxus alone against Phantom Lord and every fighter from that gill.   There is no way in hell he will win.  same thing with Mitsgun.
> 
> ...



Luxus, alone, could handle the guild.

Make him run the same gauntlet of foes, starting with Totomaru (sp?) who Natsu defeated with ease. The Element 4 vastly pale in comparison to Luxus, especially when Gazille is supposedly stronger than them all, and look how he was manhandled by Luxus.

Phantom Lord Arc Gazille is weaker than Fighting Festival Gazille, and still stronger than the Element 4. Luxus would cruise through each fight without any problem. As I said, the only one who would pose a challenge is Jose, and DS techniques combined with Fairy Law puts things heavily in his favor.

Not to mention Jose telling Erza that had she been uninjured, their fight would have been good. As great as Erza is, she's still below Luxus and Mistgun. And putting them to sleep wasn't comedy relief when he tried to do the exact thing to Luxus but to no avail. Knowing what we know now, it was done to shield anyone from recognizing his face.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 22, 2010)

Gildartz FC got approved. Anybody got something that would be good for a banner or whatever ?


----------



## Enclave (Nov 22, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> No that is the point. The only serious pick is Ezra, and Lucy is auto joke pick. Natsu and Gray are filler.



You said none of them had dealt with anything S-class, I pointed out of Natsu has.  In fact, there was also the fight with Luxus.

Now, had you perhaps said "Natsu not amp'd up" then you would have a point.  But you just flat out said Natsu, and if you just mean Natsu in general, well that would include him being amp'd up after eating something incredibly powerful.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2010)

Enclave said:


> You said none of them had dealt with anything S-class, I pointed out of Natsu has.  In fact, there was also the fight with Laxus.
> 
> Now, had you perhaps said "Natsu not amp'd up" then you would have a point.  But you just flat out said Natsu, and if you just mean Natsu in general, well that would include him being amp'd up after eating something incredibly powerful.



Against Luxus, that was quite a bit of jobbing as well.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 22, 2010)

Luxus has never jobbed out imo


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Luxus has never jobbed out imo



I'm talking about Natsu against Luxus was jobbing on Natsu's behalf.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2010)

The only reason Luxus lost, to both Gazille and Natsu, is because his heart was not into it. He should have killed Natsu with that one lightning attack. And Gildartz pretty much showed us why natsu is not anywhere near s class. he is lucky he did not run into Erza.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 22, 2010)

Still waiting on a good Gildartz image


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Thor (Nov 22, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> The only reason Luxus lost, to both Gazille and Natsu, is because his heart was not into it. He should have killed Natsu with that one lightning attack. And Gildartz pretty much showed us why natsu is not anywhere near s class. he is lucky he did not run into Erza.



Erza seems to think Natsu is pretty close to her level.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 22, 2010)

HOLY CRAP THAT'S BIG but I'l see what I can do with it. Might as well the thread nao.

There really should be more Gildartz fanart out there dammit what's wrong with them Japs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Erza seems to think Natsu is pretty close to her level.



 Not really. Do you actually think he could have beaten her or even really come close? Her feats are way more impressive then his. And she never had any help or boost.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 22, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Erza seems to think Natsu is pretty close to her level.



I'd rank it as

1. Gildartz (clearly above the other S-Ranked)
2. Luxus = Mistgun (pretty evenly matched)
3. Erza = Mirajane (they were rivals)

Natsu would be closest to Erza/Mirajane level, but would probably lose to both of them 9 out of 10 times as of now.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Erza seems to think Natsu is pretty close to her level.



That's more hype than anything. Natsu hasn't done anything worthwhile without a character jobbing or plot-based power-up.



Blinky said:


> HOLY CRAP THAT'S BIG but I'l see what I can do with it. Might as well the thread nao.
> 
> There really should be more Gildartz fanart out there dammit what's wrong with them Japs.



Scale it and the like. You can always request some pages to be colored in the art section, too.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah I'll just make it like whatever for now and change it later.


----------



## KBL (Nov 22, 2010)

Erigor is back in the anime, my head is full of fuck.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 22, 2010)

Who the hell is Erigor ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2010)

They could not bring him back in canon hm...what a waste.



Blinky said:


> Who the hell is Erigor ?



flute arc


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 22, 2010)

KBL said:


> Erigor is back in the anime, my head is full of fuck.



I need to marathon the anime soon
I stopped watching when Luxus turned into Broly and jobbed to Natsu in a real 1 on 1 fight.

Is it filler or is he apart of the OS arc?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 22, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> They could not bring him back in canon hm...what a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> flute arc



Just seems that if it was going to happen, it would've happened by now. As things stand, when you have guys like Oraci?n Seis (who are _meant _to be uber) and Grimoire Heart his power just don't match up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Just seems that if it was going to happen, it would've happened by now. As things stand, when you have guys like Oraci?n Seis (who are _meant _to be uber) and Grimoire Heart his power just don't match up.



 Yeah the OS were so strong weren't they?


----------



## KBL (Nov 22, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I need to marathon the anime soon
> I stopped watching when Luxus turned into Broly and jobbed to Natsu in a real 1 on 1 fight.
> 
> Is it filler or is he apart of the OS arc?



It's part of the O6 arc. .


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2010)

KBL said:


> Erigor is back in the anime, my head is full of fuck.



Don't know why. That's who I was hoping the 7th Kin would be. I figured Mashima allowed his character to survive because he planned on using him again, but the anime messed that up.



SasuOna said:


> I need to marathon the anime soon
> I stopped watching when Luxus turned into Broly and jobbed to Natsu in a real 1 on 1 fight.
> 
> Is it filler or is he apart of the OS arc?



Filler.


----------



## KBL (Nov 22, 2010)

Proxy, today's episode wasn't filler...

The part of Erigor was filler .


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2010)

KBL said:


> Proxy, today's episode wasn't filler...
> 
> The part of Erigor was filler .



His question was whether Erigor was part of the OS arc or filler...


----------



## KBL (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh yeah


He never appeared in the manga actually.. .


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2010)

Think Natsu has now a new kind of punch, filler techniques like in Naruto?


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 22, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Except you didn't answer me, wasn't it stated fairy tail is the strongest guild? With Phantom lord being the completion. If the rest were at the same level as Phantom lord, why did Jose have such a fit about being usurped by fairy tail.



i didnt answer the question since i never question that fairy tail was the strongest guild.   this has no bearing on luxus or mistgun fighting entire guilds.

the rest of the guilds we dont know how strong they were or how much fairy tail was stronger than them.  so it is incorrect to say that luxus or mistgun would be enough to defeat them.

jose was a jealous old coot that wanted the wanted strongest guild and fairy tail surpass him.




> As well what is so difficult to acknowledge that there are guilds that just do not compare to Phantom lord or even Fairy tail.
> 
> 
> Also you seem to think that a lot of guilds are on a high level. Some could even lack a S-rank member, meaning a S-rank could solo the guild without problem.



you dont know that though,  you are guessing here.  so far the dark guilds are compose of pocket guilds that they are made up,  whos to say that the others are the same way.  again we dont know,  and nothing has been mention that one fighter around Luxus's level is enough to defeat them



> Second the fact that Mistgun obliterated entire factions of Phantom lord without any apparent damage to himself indicates his magic is very capable of soloing massive amount of people. Also who cares if they did not see it coming, who say Mistgun cannot surprise attack a guild to destroy it?



yeah  they were sub-divisions though,  and we didnt see him do it, indicating that it was not the Phantom Lord's powerful fighters at hand.  




> Fairy law for one thing is the ultimate magic Marakov can use to oneshot a guild master and his troops, so yeah people randomly have counters for it is very unlikely.
> 
> Both Mistgun and Luxus have magic that can affect of massive scale, which would make destroy a guild easy.



again,  you have no clue how powerful the guilds and just making assumptions that they can,  so far we havent even seen Mistgun do it.  so you are giving him abilities that it was never mention in the manga or he has done.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## KBL (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 23, 2010)

Come into thread.

See arguing about Power Levels and lack of tits.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 23, 2010)

I love Lucy.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 23, 2010)

Who doesn't love Lucy?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Who doesn't love Lucy?



queerish homos


----------



## Thor (Nov 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> queerish homos



That's what people who read Fairy Tail for the plot and characterization are called?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 23, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> That's what people who read Fairy Tail for the plot and characterization are called?



I read Fairy Tail for Fanservice, because that's basically what it is.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing some Urtear.


----------



## Rene (Nov 23, 2010)

I read Fairy Tail for the comprehensive and thought provoking plot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> That's what people who read Fairy Tail for the plot and characterization are called?





Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I read Fairy Tail for Fanservice, because that's basically what it is.



 What more would it be odin? That is the plot.



Proxy said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing some Urtear.



 That is what I am looking forward to seeing. And Urtear.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 23, 2010)

Whose Erigor again ?

I completely forgot .


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 23, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Whose Erigor again ?
> 
> I completely forgot .



Some wind using ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who thought he could actually defeat Natsu.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 23, 2010)

No , doesn't ring a bell .


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2010)

He's the first real opponent Natsu faced in the manga.


----------



## Chicama (Nov 23, 2010)

Dem power levels.

I haven't got around to watching the anime yet, but hearing about Erigor's recent appearance in the show has got me rethinking as to who the 7th kin is. Of course, it depends on how the studio handles him, and as long as they don't totally embarrass him, perhaps he still has a chance. Though, I doubt Mashima kept him alive for the sole purpose to serve as filler.

As far as FT's intriguing, intricate plot goes, I think Zeref's unveiling and the S-class promotion exam arc as a whole is slowly bringing the story together. We know the "main" storyline is Natsu's search for Igneel, and each arc provides us with a little more knowledge on the situation. I might sound like I'm fanboying on Mashima, but I don't even mind the arcs that are borderline filler. I enjoy seeing the world he's created, and the characters that inhabit it. I remember in one interview he stated not to think too deeply about the series and just enjoy the ride 

By the by Blinky, I'll join the Gildartz FC when you've completed it


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 23, 2010)

.....I'll just google it .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2010)

you freaking suck right now SJW.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 23, 2010)

It's the lullaby arc . It was ages ago and his design doesn't particularly stick out .

I'm not the one to blame here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2010)

There is blaming to be had and Mashima is not here now.


----------



## Rene (Nov 23, 2010)

You never are SJW.

You never are.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2010)

Chicama said:


> Dem power levels.
> 
> I haven't got around to watching the anime yet, but hearing about Erigor's recent appearance in the show has got me rethinking as to who the 7th kin is. Of course, it depends on how the studio handles him, and as long as they don't totally embarrass him, perhaps he still has a chance. Though, I doubt Mashima kept him alive for the sole purpose to serve as filler.
> 
> ...



They embarrassed him


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 23, 2010)

And besides , clearly there is someone else far more important whom the anime forgot to bring back .

Fukurou 

And on a serious note , you know how many bland characters Mashima makes ? The 4th member of elemental four , Angel , that guy from the OS arc who sucked so bad etc.

I can't remember every generic anime prety boy Hiro makes up to save time .


----------



## Chicama (Nov 23, 2010)

Proxy said:


> They embarrassed him


                            .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 23, 2010)

I never realy saw a real battle in the anime . I mainly watch it for the hilarious filler episodes .

And besides.....didn't they also give a fight to the bishie trio this ep ?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 23, 2010)

Chicama said:


> By the by Blinky, I'll join the Gildartz FC when you've completed it



I made it. Now we just have to wait for a mod to approve it.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> And besides , clearly there is someone else far more important whom the anime forgot to bring back .
> 
> Fukurou
> 
> ...



Fukurou lost to Gray. Can't get lower than that 



Chicama said:


> .



True story 



San Juan Wolf said:


> I never realy saw a real battle in the anime . I mainly watch it for the hilarious filler episodes .
> 
> And besides.....didn't they also give a fight to the bishie trio this ep ?



Indeed they did. In the anime they cut corners so much. I hate the way fight scenes are done. Mashima should have picked a better studio.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Indeed they did. In the anime they cut corners so much. I hate the way fight scenes are done. Mashima should have picked a better studio.



 They covered up some places that should not have been covered.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> They covered up some places that should not have been covered.



Exactly. They're taking the plot fun out of Fairy Tail


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 23, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Fukurou lost to Gray. Can't get lower than that



He ate _Natsu _

You can't ask for a more sympathetic villian then that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Exactly. They're taking the plot fun out of Fairy Tail



 Which is why I do not understand how so many can still watch it. I stopped after ep2. Please do not tell me the covered up dat ass when Erza was taking a shower during the phantom guild arc.



San Juan Wolf said:


> He ate _Natsu _
> 
> You can't ask for a more sympathetic villian then that



 And if you ask me....those 3 were stronger then the OS....there I said it. Fukurou is the only villain that has used his brain so far.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Which is why I do not understand how so many can still watch it. I stopped after ep2. Please do not tell me the covered up dat ass when Erza was taking a shower during the phantom guild arc.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you ask me....those 3 were stronger then the OS....there I said it. Fukurou is the only villain that has used his brain so far.



They did. An utter disappointment, not to mention Urtear coming out of the bath wasn't shown either 



San Juan Wolf said:


> He ate _Natsu _
> 
> You can't ask for a more sympathetic villian then that



If only he was digested


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 23, 2010)

And Fukurou became the new main character


----------



## KBL (Nov 23, 2010)

Fukurou was awesome and he had Shinigami-sama voice.

How manly and awesome is that?.


And the anime is awesome... haters gonna hate. .

lol @ people stopping at the episode 2.


----------



## Rene (Nov 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I made it. Now we just have to wait for a mod to approve it.



Good things are in our future.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2010)

Is Ichiya's VA the same as Aizen's?


----------



## KBL (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah

lol

Meeeeen... *SPARKLE"


.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2010)

I knew it. Talk about a difference in character


----------



## Chicama (Nov 23, 2010)

Proxy said:


> True story



Oh, I believe you. Thats the sad part. And now I hear they're taking fanservice away from the fanbase? Satelight Inc got some explaining to do. Though, Hayami Sho voicing Ichiya is one for the books. I gotta hear that 

I have searched for the odd fight scene to see how they interpreted it in the Anime. I remember the Gazille vs Natsu fight was pretty well animated, and I did like the first openings song (something by Funkist?), so it has caught my eye. And with the OS arc currently showing, now might be my time to jump in. I would like to see Midnight's illusion animated... 

Anyway, actually joining a discussion has got me really pining for FT more than usual. You bastards


----------



## KBL (Nov 23, 2010)

Watch the Gajeel and natsu vs Laxus fight, you will love it .


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2010)

Chicama said:


> Oh, I believe you. Thats the sad part. And now I hear they're taking fanservice away from the fanbase? Satelight Inc got some explaining to do. Though, Hayami Sho voicing Ichiya is one for the books. I gotta hear that
> 
> I have searched for the odd fight scene to see how they interpreted it in the Anime. I remember the Gazille vs Natsu fight was pretty well animated, and I did like the first openings song (something by Funkist?), so it has caught my eye. And with the OS arc currently showing, now might be my time to jump in. I would like to see Midnight's illusion animated...
> 
> Anyway, actually joining a discussion has got me really pining for FT more than usual. You bastards



Yup. The lack of fanservice in the anime, coupled with the lack of good fight scenes, really takes away from the anime. Hearing that voice coming from Ichiya is pretty funny, though.

The next chapter should make for some good discussion too. Mashima hasn't dropped the ball with this arc, so I'm having hope for this.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 23, 2010)

Makarov was suuch a boss in the last chapter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2010)

Proxy said:


> They did. An utter disappointment, not to mention Urtear coming out of the bath wasn't shown either



 That is sacrilegious. They make that show look so kiddish.



San Juan Wolf said:


> And Fukurou became the new main character



 that would be copy right infringement with his magic ability.



KBL said:


> Fukurou was awesome and he had Shinigami-sama voice.
> 
> How manly and awesome is that?.
> 
> ...



 You give me a good reason or good example as to continue and catch up.


----------



## KBL (Nov 23, 2010)

Makarov vs Jose

Natsu vs Gajeel.

Gray backstory...

The ost.


Can i continue? .

And i didn't stop watching shippuden or some episodes OP why i will stop watching FT?
.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2010)

KBL said:


> Makarov vs Jose
> 
> Natsu vs Gajeel.
> 
> ...



 Yes I know those fights happened. Funny though that you do not mention anything more recent.

 And your a trooper...you still watch shippuuden.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 24, 2010)

Lucy is sooooo hot This chapter especially for some reason


----------



## Chicama (Nov 24, 2010)

After watching some of the recent episodes, I can definitely see some flaws with the anime. The animation could use some work, Erigor's filler appearance was unnecessary and yeah, lack of fanservice takes away what makes FT _FT_. Though, there was some things I did like. The voice actors are decent, especially Natsu's. Due to their similar personality's, I pictured him sounding somewhat like Luffy, so hearing something completely different way a nice surprise. The OST, from what I've heard so far sounds solid, and the comedys pretty good too.

Overall, I'll just watch it weekly from the current episode. I'm not all that bothered about starting from the beginning 

Anyway, to fire up a discussion, I created a questionnaire. Not sure if you guys want to answer it, but I just need something to talk about 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Favourite character:
Favourite FT member:
Favourite major antagonist:
Favourite arc:
Favourite Magic:
Favourite Stellar Spirit:
Character you'd be smexin':
Least favourite character:
Least favourite FT member:
Least favourite villain:
Least favourite arc:
Least favourite magic:
Least favourite Stellar Spirit:




As for me -

Favourite character: Midnight
Favourite FT member: Cana
Favourite major antagonist: Luxus
Favourite arc: Phantom Lord
Favourite Magic: Midnight's
Favourite Stellar Spirit: Sagittarius 
Character you'd be smexin': Cana
Least favourite character: Zatou
Least favourite FT member: Charle
Least favourite villain: Zatou
Least favourite arc: Tower of Paradise
Least favourite magic: Milianna's...
Least favourite Stellar Spirit: Aquarius


----------



## KBL (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome bro. .

Favourite character: Gajeel Redfox
Favourite FT member: Gajeel Redfox
Favourite major antagonist: Laxus Dreyar
Favourite arc: Fighting Festival Arc.
Favourite Magic: The "Take Over" magic is awesome (Elfman and Mirajane).
Favourite Stellar Spirit: Aquarius is awesome .
Character you'd be smexin': Mirajane .
Least favourite character: Racer probably.
Least favourite FT member: Jet and Droy 
Least favourite villain: Jellal
Least favourite arc: O6 Arc.
Least favourite magic: Wally magic lol.
Least favourite Stellar Spirit: Probably Virgo .


----------



## Proxy (Nov 24, 2010)

> Favourite character: Erza
> Favourite FT member: Erza
> Favourite major antagonist: Luxus
> Favourite arc: Tempted to say the current one, but for now Phantom Lord
> ...



That's about it.


----------



## seastone (Nov 24, 2010)

This is new 


> Favourite character: Luxus
> 
> Favourite FT member: Gildarz
> 
> ...



Probably going to get a lot of hate for the Gerard one but honestly it came down to Jose or Ultear. I found Jose's motivation too petty and I need to know more about Ultear. However here is why I chose Gerard an antagonist  

I enjoyed his appearance in Tower of Paradise as the shrouded chess master savoring on how things are proceeding by playing with chess figures on the highest level of his tower. Plus the slasher grin when his power return was gold, as well him laughing at Simon's death. 

Also what separates him from the other is well he is basically insane(a man possessed by ghosts chasing a ghost), yet he still can keep a face of decent person that fooled many others and which he used to ruthlessly manipulate others. He also even as a child emotionally blackmailed Erza which messed her up a lot. I like two faced villains , when they can be seemly nice then be cruel. 

Other then that, the rest was average. However I do not think that fairy tail villains are that great anyway. 

I would have added Luxus but really I am assuming that the antagonist includes villains, plus I chose him already.


----------



## Jay. (Nov 24, 2010)

Gazille was pretty awesome when he was evil.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2010)

> Favourite character: Natsu
> Favourite FT member: Erza and Natsu
> Favourite major antagonist: Luxus
> Favourite arc: Tempted to say the current one, but for now Phantom Lord
> ...



Pretty much the same as proxy, but with some very little changes


----------



## Thor (Nov 24, 2010)

Favourite character: Gerrard, Natsu
Favourite FT member: Gildartz
Favourite major antagonist: Gerrard
Favourite arc: Phantom Lord
Favourite Magic: Gildartz
Favourite Stellar Spirit: Loki
Character you'd be smexin': Polyushka
Least favourite character: Charle
Least favourite FT member: Lucy
Least favourite villain: Brain
Least favourite arc: O6 Arc.
Least favourite magic: Sugarboy
Least favourite Stellar Spirit: Aquaruis


----------



## KBL (Nov 24, 2010)

I see a lot of Loke hate .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2010)

Favourite character: Lucy
Favourite FT member: MiraJane
Favourite major antagonist: Luxus
Favourite arc: Phantom Lord
Favourite Magic: Gildartz
Favourite Stellar Spirit: Gemini
Character you'd be smexin': Mirajane
Least favourite character: Natsu
Least favourite FT member: Natsu
Least favourite villain: Brain
Least favourite arc: O6 Arc.
Least favourite magic: I don't know
Least favourite Stellar Spirit: Loki


----------



## Xion (Nov 24, 2010)

I'M PUMPED!

FT is now priority number one manga-wise. 

Yes, I know Oracion Seis the Seven Kin will likely be trolled to all hell, but I have faith!

Urtear = 1 of 7 = Master manipulator who manipulated Lyon, her mother's mentee, under the guise of an old man who pretended to be manipulated by Sieg who was actually a psychic projection of Gerard who thought he was obeying the spirit of Zeref when he was actually being manipulated by Urtear's manipulation who in turn manipulated the Council and trashed their HQ with her epic Lost Magics: Taimu Arku and who in turn was working for Hades and is a member of the epicest of the epic dark guilds: Grimoire Heart and who might even be manipulating them...*tries to catch breath*

Now imagine each of the remaining six being on that level. 

Of course in reality...Kain Hikaru will be oneshot by some team, Caprico will be Lucy's fodder key along the lines of Taurus and Horologium (*shudders*), Zancrow will just be outdone by Natsu because he's fire or something, etc.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 24, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Favourite character: Gerrard, Natsu
> Favourite FT member: Gildartz
> Favourite major antagonist: Gerrard
> Favourite arc: Phantom Lord
> ...



Lovin' them mature women, I see 



Xion said:


> I'M PUMPED!
> 
> FT is now priority number one manga-wise.
> 
> ...



Urtear's been hyped up already, so I don't see Mashima trolling her with a quick loss. With how things are going thus far, I see each of them dominating in their matches, save for the one with Erza involved. I think she'll either fight to a draw while the others lose.


----------



## Thor (Nov 24, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Lovin' them mature women, I see



The older the wine the better the taste


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2010)

She is not even human too....what is she exactly?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 24, 2010)

A hobbit     .


----------



## Proxy (Nov 24, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> The older the wine the better the taste



Is that so? 

To each his own


----------



## Pipe (Nov 24, 2010)

Favourite character: Luxus
Favourite FT member: Gildartz
Favourite major antagonist: Luxus
Favourite arc: Fighting Festival Arc
Favourite Magic: Bixlow's eye magic(he can steal your souls)
Favourite Stellar Spirit: Caprico 
Character you'd be smexin': Juvia
Least favourite character: Charle
Least favourite FT member: Charle
Least favourite villain: Brain
Least favourite arc: OS
Least favourite magic: Reedus's magic
Least favourite Stellar Spirit: Sagittarius

Edit: happy vasto ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey Pipe....no 2 answers a question.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 24, 2010)

Favourite character: Gildartz
Favourite FT member: Gildartz
Favourite major antagonist: Plue (it'll happen mark my words)
Favourite arc: OS
Favourite Magic: Levi's book magic
Favourite Stellar Spirit: They all suck
Character you'd be smexin': Makarov
Least favourite character: Mest
Least favourite FT member: Same as above
Least favourite villain: Luxus. But only because I don't like his headphones
Least favourite arc: Anything not OS
Least favourite magic: Mests
Least favourite Stellar Spirit: The gay one (all of them)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2010)

Blinky I did not know you played for the other team.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 24, 2010)

Blinky's list


----------



## Blinky (Nov 24, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Blinky I did not know you played for the other team.



Look at it this way. He doesn't even have to get on his knees. That's hot.


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 24, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing some Urtear.



I got an idea!:ho


----------



## Blinky (Nov 24, 2010)

Miratear ? Me likey.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 24, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Favourite character: Gildartz
> Favourite FT member: Gildartz
> Favourite major antagonist: Plue (it'll happen mark my words)
> Favourite arc: OS
> ...



Luxus' headphones were boss 



Dreamer said:


> I got an idea!:ho



Miratear


----------



## Blinky (Nov 24, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Luxus' headphones were boss



No. They were asspull lolfodder plot lolMashima nakama punch trash.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 25, 2010)

Favourite character: Luxus
Favourite FT member: Happy
Favourite major antagonist: Hades
Favourite arc: OS
Favourite Magic: Mistgun's
Favourite Stellar Spirit: Gemini
Character you'd be smexin': Ur
Least favourite character: Natsu
Least favourite FT member: Natsu
Least favourite villain: Gazille, when he was a villain 
Least favourite arc: Edolas
Least favourite magic: Animal Take-Over. So useless.
Least favourite Stellar Spirit: Taurus. So useless.


----------



## Sito (Nov 25, 2010)

Favourite character: Laxus, after he got kicked out
Favourite FT member: Gildartz
Favourite major antagonist: Laxus was boss
Favourite arc: PL
Favourite Magic: Gomu Gomu no mi
Favourite Stellar Spirit: Virgo (anyone who doesn't have this is really gay tbh)
Character you'd be smexin': My cock exploded thinking about them all, 
Least favourite character: Mest
Least favourite FT member: The art guy
Least favourite villain: Gray
Least favourite arc: A lot of them suck
Least favourite magic: you gay no mi
Least favourite Stellar Spirit: The cow bull thing


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2010)

Favourite character: Natsu 
Favourite FT member: Natsu
Favourite major antagonist: Luxus (for now anyways)
Favourite arc: Phantom Lord Arc
Favourite Magic: Gildartz
Favourite Stellar Spirit: Leo
Character you'd be smexin': Erza
Least favourite character: Gerard
Least favourite FT member: Natsu
Least favourite villain: Gerard 
Least favourite arc: Edolas
Least favourite magic: Lucy's
Least favourite Stellar Spirit: just about all except Leo since he had plot relevance


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Favourite character: Gerard, Mystogan
Favourite FT member: Erza
Favourite major antagonist: Gerard
Favourite arc: FF, TOP
Favourite Magic: Natsu
Favourite Stellar Spirit: Loke
Character you'd be smexin': Knightwalker
Least favourite character: Charle
Least favourite FT member: Lucy
Least favourite villain: Faust
Least favourite arc: Edolas
Least favourite magic: /
Least favourite Stellar Spirit: Aquarius

Gosh, now CB is Judge Fudge?!


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 25, 2010)

Character I'd be smexin


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2010)

I always wondered how a person can actually enjoy a manga who's main character they hate, mostly because it's mostly surrounded around them.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 25, 2010)

Favourite character: mayor of island from moon tears arc
Favourite FT member: Happy
Favourite major antagonist: jose
Favourite arc: Phantom Lord Arc
Favourite Magic: ex-quip (erza, alzak and other chick)
Favourite Stellar Spirit: gemini
Character you'd be smexin': Erza
Least favourite character: jose
Least favourite FT member: dude with pompadour
Least favourite villain: Brain
Least favourite arc: tower
Least favourite magic: gray
Least favourite Stellar Spirit: hologram
__________________


----------



## Xion (Nov 25, 2010)

*Favourite character:* No favorite good guys, they all suck to me. Mystogan was awesome before he was Gerard and Luxus is pretty cool. Gildartz is cool, but his design and power is a little bland to me.  As for the opposing side, Urtear is awesome.  Oh, and there's Happy!

*Favourite FT member:* Mystogan ...and Happy

*Favourite major antagonist:* Urtear or Zeref (if he stops being a pussy)

*Favourite arc:* Zeref Arc (now)

*Favourite Magic*: Not sure, I'd say Zeref's magic is pretty sick, though Zero's was awesome too (if he weren't trolled so easily)

*Favourite Stellar Spirit:* Tbh, stellar spirits are gay. Loki is probably the least weird and the strongest, though I like Gemini for its abilities, and Caelum because it's the only genuinely badass stellar spirit.  (which is also why Lucy didn't get it...because she's not badass or strong)

*Character you'd be smexin':* Lluvia, Levy, and Lisanna (Triple L)

*Least favourite character:* Natsu and Erza (they both troll every villain despite being rather generic to me, so I can't say I much appreciate their characters)

*Least favourite FT member:* Natsu and Erza (see above)
*
Least favourite villain:* Aside from the fodder ones, ALL of the Edolas villains

*Least favourite arc:* Edolas Arc (though I love the cats! )

*Least favourite magic:* Lucy's does pretty much suck

*Least favourite Stellar Spirit:* Again, most of them. I'd say Taurus, Sagitarrius, and Cancer are high up on that list though for the extreme queerness.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 25, 2010)

Nic said:


> I always wondered how a person can actually enjoy a manga who's main character they hate, mostly because it's mostly surrounded around them.



It's mostly because there is so much of Natsu that his blandness is headache inducing.


----------



## KBL (Nov 25, 2010)

He's Luffy 2.0

Luffy is bland as well right?

.

In b4 OPtards

.

But aside of that i enjoy Natsu, he's funny and i loved some fights of him. .


----------



## Blinky (Nov 25, 2010)

Luffy's alright imo. His character may be the shounen standard but he's never driven me nuts. And his fights are pretty cool.


----------



## KBL (Nov 25, 2010)

He's in the same tier of Natsu for me.

Annoying sometimes... good in other parts.

.

A lof of characters are 100 times better than both anyway.


----------



## Chicama (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow, I wasn't expecting that many people to reply to the questionnaire 

I see a lot of people listed Luxus as their favourite antagonist. It could just be the straight fact that the other villains aren't all that spectacular, but I'm glad to see so many think hes pimp. Heres hoping he'll make a return in the story soon, and show Zeref tears don't make badass antagonists.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But death magic kinda does 




As for Natsu, I'll admit hes grown on me after hearing his Anime VA. He is indeed very similar to Luffy (Falling asleep while eating, lacking common sense, cares deeply for his nakama), but at least Mashima tried to diversify them by giving Natsu his motion sickness. Sadly, the likenesses outweigh the differences.  

I do like his design however, and his magic and fighting style's pretty baller too. He isn't the best main lead in my opinion, but he does the job pretty well.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 25, 2010)

My answers are the best.


----------



## Cash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Least favourite character: Mest



Invalid answer.


----------



## Rene (Nov 25, 2010)

@KBL, Blinky:


----------



## Thor (Nov 25, 2010)

KaaN23 said:


> Character I'd be smexin



I don't usually find drawings attractive but I think I got a boner. What are guys turning me into


----------



## Cash (Nov 25, 2010)

A true FT fan


----------



## Proxy (Nov 25, 2010)

An Erza fan


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Nov 25, 2010)

Favorite character: Elfman
Favorite FT member: Elfman
Favorite major antagonist: Luxus
Favorite arc: Festival Arc
Favorite Magic: Ice Make
Favorite Stellar Spirit: Leo
Character you'd be smexin': Lucy
Least favorite character: Charlie
Least favorite FT member: Bixlow
Least favorite villain: Faust
Least favorite arc: Edolas
Least favorite magic: Writing Magic (not sure the exact name)
Least favorite Stellar Spirit: Gemini


----------



## Thor (Nov 25, 2010)

Cash said:


> A true FT fan



I read Fairy Tail for the plot, I read Fairy Tail for the plot, I read Fairy Tail for the plot, I read Fairy Tail for the plot, I read Fairy Tail for the plot, I read Fairy Tail for the tits, I read Fairy Tail for the plot, I read Fairy Tail for the plot.


----------



## Highgoober (Nov 25, 2010)

Favorite character: Gildarts/Gazille
Favorite FT member: Gildartz/Gazille
Favorite major antagonist: Luxus
Favorite arc: Festival Arc/Phantom Lord Arc
Favorite Magic: Takeover Magic
Favorite Stellar Spirit: Leo
Character you'd be smexin': Cana
Least favorite character: Sol 
Least favorite FT member: Reedus
Least favorite villain: Gerard
Least favorite arc: Tower of Paradise
Least favorite magic: Reedus' magic
Least favorite Stellar Spirit: Taurus


----------



## Blinky (Nov 25, 2010)

Rene said:


> @KBL, Blinky:



Tea is for the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Proxy (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Nov 25, 2010)

0-4 with the images. Multiply that because none of them are Juvia. you failed that much Proxy. Juvia spam now!


----------



## Proxy (Nov 25, 2010)

Damn. I have to rehost them 

P.S. One had Juvia


----------



## Cash (Nov 25, 2010)

Then you better get the pics up ASAP


----------



## Proxy (Nov 25, 2010)

Fixed


----------



## Cash (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice, Nice indeed


----------



## Cash (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Nov 25, 2010)

Some nice Erza for my boy Proxy


----------



## Proxy (Nov 25, 2010)

Rehost, por favor. Thanks in advance 

Got some more Juvia.


----------



## Cash (Nov 26, 2010)

How did Mashima do it. How can he make such an amazing character


----------



## Proxy (Nov 26, 2010)

For every handful of bad FT characters, we have an Erza, Juvia, or Mirajane


----------



## Cash (Nov 26, 2010)

Where you getting the pics from? Need more to spam


----------



## KBL (Nov 26, 2010)

Fairy tail is full of awesome characters

.


----------



## KBL (Nov 26, 2010)

plagurized? wut? .

People speak like Luffy was original or something, he's a copy of Goku just like the 80% of the shonnen heroes. .

If you want a good main character check Edward Elric or Kenshiro.


----------



## Eternal Flame (Nov 26, 2010)

To lazy to post most times but I'll give this list a shot.

Favourite character: Erza
Favourite FT member: Erza
Favourite major antagonist: Laxus
Favourite arc: Phantom Lord Or Battle of Fairytail (flip a coin)
Favourite Magic:Not sure but I'll go with Ex-quip or whatever Erza magic is called.
Favourite Stellar Spirit: Not sure, They're mostly all the same to me.
Character you'd be smexin': Erza
Least favourite character: Not sure
Least favourite FT memberunno , most need more screen time
Least favourite villain: Hmmm Probably Zero
Least favourite arc: Dunno, Edoras was really disappointing for me though
Least favourite magic: Dunno no magic has really annoyed me.
Least favourite Stellar Spirit: Plue, Kinda pointless in this, should of just let him stay in rave where he was awesome.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 26, 2010)

Yuck Juvia. Erza or Mirajane is where it's at.


----------



## KBL (Nov 26, 2010)

Mirajane is godly tier for me.

Juvia is fine as well

.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 26, 2010)

And Gildartz.


----------



## Cash (Nov 26, 2010)

I didnt like Gildarts spread in playtail magazine.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 26, 2010)

Gildartz on a shag carpet naked in front of a fireplace with a glass of brandy in his hand: "How nout a crash ?"


----------



## Cash (Nov 26, 2010)

I will build off of that with some MakarovxGildarrts fan fiction. Makarov lays down the law


----------



## Blinky (Nov 26, 2010)

This thread is taking a disasterous turn and I may be responsible.


----------



## Cash (Nov 26, 2010)

Repent for your sins. Start posting some tits. Be responsible.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Nov 26, 2010)

More yucky Juvia.


----------



## Cash (Nov 26, 2010)

We're going to have a problem


----------



## Blinky (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Nov 26, 2010)

meh                             .


----------



## Xion (Nov 26, 2010)

This thread is slowly turning into the Claymore thread.


----------



## Cash (Nov 26, 2010)

This thread has a cycle. Not a one trick pony.


----------



## KBL (Nov 26, 2010)

This thread is awesome..

SHHH.


----------



## Chicama (Nov 26, 2010)

Posts need more Cana 

After going back and rereading recent chapters, perhaps Cana's problem lies with her dad? Before she told Lucy she was thinking about leaving the guild, she specifically asked how things were going between Lucy and her father. Of course, this might be Mashima trying to stray us from the trail. But if its true, I'm trying to think of a established character who could possibly be Cana's dad, and why Lucy was so shocked to hear the truth...

Also, in Charle's vision were we see both Cana and Natsu crying and what appears to be a hand of a dead person, or at least, someone important, Zeref seems to play a major role. Igneel's muffler is back to it's original colour, so perhaps that fragment was Natsu's loss to Gildartz. But at the end of chapter 201, Lucy states "I didn't realise it yet, but I would be participating in this event in a surprising way".

I remember some members were speculating as to whether Makarov would die, but that hand, if it does indeed belong to a dead character or someone important too this arc, seems to young to be Makarov's. Lucy's words have got me thinking shes going to become a key character during the arc, but with Cana's secret, Zeref's and Mest's revelations, GH's arrival, Tenrou islands supposed secret Mest was talking about, and Natsu's connection to Zeref, everythings so hazy to make heads or tails out of it all 

I'm just venting my thoughts here, but has anyone else got an idea about Cana's secret or the arc as a whole?


----------



## Cash (Nov 26, 2010)

Cana is my 2nd favorite.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 26, 2010)

Urtear is my second favorite


----------



## seastone (Nov 26, 2010)

Chicama said:


> I'm just venting my thoughts here, but has anyone else got an idea about Cana's secret or the arc as a whole?



Well here are my thoughts on the matter 



> After going back and rereading recent chapters, perhaps Cana's problem lies with her dad? Before she told Lucy she was thinking about leaving the guild, she specifically asked how things were going between Lucy and her father. Of course, this might be Mashima trying to stray us from the trail. But if its true, I'm trying to think of a established character who could possibly be Cana's dad, and why Lucy was so shocked to hear the truth...



I think it might have to do with her mother or surrogate parent. It seems to be common theme in FT that the members are orphans or have some parent issues. Given that she was there since a child supports this. 

However what confuses me, how it is connected to becoming a S-rank mage. I imagine that it something rather tragic. It would explain Cana's excessive drinking. 

Being S-rank means you can do S-rank mission. However I do not think it is particular missions she wants to do since if it was that important to her, she could have asked another S-rank like Erza for help. 

Hence I think he has to do with the large amount of money, one can get from S-rank missions. However she said if she isn't a S-rank this time, she will quit the guild. Perhaps she will try in another guild to become a S-rank mage. 

I guess Cana needs a lot of money, and S-rank missions are fastest way she knows.



> Also, in Charle's vision were we see both Cana and Natsu crying and what appears to be a hand of a dead person, or at least, someone important, Zeref seems to play a major role. Igneel's muffler is back to it's original colour, so perhaps that fragment was Natsu's loss to Gildartz. But at the end of chapter 201, Lucy states "I didn't realise it yet, but I would be participating in this event in a surprising way".



I disregard the vision to extent due to possible misleading imagines. For example the hand could be unconscious person, crying from hearing Cana's story since Lucy and Cana did the same. Of course it could mean more but vision in fiction often are there to mislead. 



> I remember some members were speculating as to whether Makarov would die, but that hand, if it does indeed belong to a dead character or someone important too this arc, seems to young to be Makarov's. Lucy's words have got me thinking shes going to become a key character during the arc, but with Cana's secret, Zeref's and Mest's revelations, GH's arrival, Tenrou islands supposed secret Mest was talking about, and Natsu's connection to Zeref, everythings so hazy to make heads or tails out of it all



I do not think someone important will die. Though I would welcome it. 

Given that Zeref has a connection to the Dragons given their talk, confirmed deeper that he knew Natsu. My guess is that this arc we are going learn something about Lucy's mother and why she died on the same day the Dragons went missing. 

Lucy probably has some power hidden magic power, I mean for one thing that she could summon the Stellar Spirit( captured his attention, I am not sure here). The way Loki talked about it, that is pretty rare occurrence. Probably Lucy and her relation to her mother going to play a vital role in arc. 

For one thing what interests me greatly is Natsu's scarf gone black. A little detail with big implications. 

I am going to make the assumption that it made of Dragon scales. Gildarz mentioned he was attacked by a Black dragon. If the Black dragon is the result of Zeref's magic, and if the scarf is made of Igneel's scales. He could be the one who attacked Gildarz. 

Gildarz is one of the strongest mages we have seen if not the strongest, yet he admitted he was helpless a dragon. 

Dragonslayers are the only ones can fight them and kill. If Igneel and the other knew that Zeref could take control of them one day or they become mindless monsters through his magic, it would make sense why they teach little kids magic designed to kill them. 



Anyway this arc intrigues me deeply


----------



## Thor (Nov 26, 2010)

This thread lacks cock Gildartz 

Still I wouldn't mind seeing more Erza goodness


----------



## Ewing4686 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey all, while we're waiting for the next chapter, I was hoping someone here might be able to provide me with some information on the Fairy Tail+ Guidebook: 

I've been looking all over various Fairy Tail websites, but this Ad for it on amazon.jp is the only thing I've been able to find. Is it like a databook, does it have any special content with it? Any insight that can be offered on this would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Rene (Nov 26, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Tea is for the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Are you implying Archer is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? 



Proxy said:


>


Sauce? 



Proxy said:


> For every handful of bad FT characters, we have an Erza, Juvia, or Mirajane


For every handful of Mests' we have a Gildartz.



Blinky said:


> This thread is taking a disasterous turn and I may be responsible.


At least it was about Gildartz.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 26, 2010)

hey who wants to nominate Fairy Tail for Manga of the Month


----------



## Cash (Nov 26, 2010)

Im down with it.


----------



## Xion (Nov 26, 2010)

Pipe said:


> hey who wants to nominate Fairy Tail for Manga of the Month



Of the YEAR!


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 26, 2010)

Pipe said:


> hey who wants to nominate Fairy Tail for Manga of the Month



You know it makes sense


----------



## Xion (Nov 26, 2010)

Well technically Berserk should be MotM, but Berserk doesn't have Gerard.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nominate away


----------



## Chicama (Nov 26, 2010)

Interesting thoughts there MaskedMenace.

I was also wondering what Cana's promotion to S-class would achieve her if the secret is relating to her parents. She mentioned that in her current class she can never meet "that person". Of course, it can't possibly have anything to do with strength, as her power won't magically grow with just gaining the S-class rank. Money could be the reason, or perhaps one gets special priorities with being S-class. Something that'll enable her to meet "that person" 

The secret as a whole seems to be pretty dark. Lucy seemed actually terrified and Cana welled up just talking about it. I'm really wondering where Mashima is going with this.

As for Zeref, it seems many think he maybe the Black Dragon Slayer. Nothing really says otherwise, even if he was born in the ancient times. We have no idea how old Natsu and Gazille truley are, seeing as they couldn't get pass Fried's rune in the festival, so its not totally out of the question. It just asks the question what the Black Dragon is truly capable of and may be the reason, similar to what you stated, why the other dragons took on "apprentices".

When I first started reading FT, I always wondered why the Dragons trained children in ways to slay them, and it might be all cleared up by the end of this arc. Zeref has clearly known Natsu for a long time, and with the question of Natsu's age, I'm guessing hes somehow lost some memories, which is odd, seeing as though he can remember his time with Igneel...

As for Natsu's muffler, I'm thinking its a sort of protective Lachryma which absorbs black magic should Natsu have to face the Black Dragon/Dragon Slayer. Of course, this only holds if the above speculation turns out to be true 

Whatever the case, these mysteries are really making me enjoy the arc with all the guessing and such. Hope Mashima keeps up the good work.

Oh, and I'm down with nominating FT for MotM


----------



## Cash (Nov 26, 2010)

What happened to Gildarts FC?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 26, 2010)

Cash said:


> What happened to Gildarts FC?



I made it. Just waiting for a mod to make it uninvisible.


----------



## Cash (Nov 26, 2010)

Good. I need somewhere to troll


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 26, 2010)

Fairy Tail needs to be manga of the month again
Its been like 3 years since it was last nominated.

Also heres hoping the Gildartz fanclub gets as popular as the Yammy one


----------



## KBL (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm down with it... as well.

lol Berserk .


----------



## Thor (Nov 26, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Also heres hoping the Gildartz fanclub gets as popular as the Yammy one



Yammy is more like Mest than Gildartz.


----------



## KBL (Nov 26, 2010)

I will spam with my HEART in the Gildartz Fc

.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 26, 2010)

KBL said:


> I will spam with my HEART in the Gildartz Fc
> 
> .



Who wouldn't


----------



## Blinky (Nov 26, 2010)

I'l CRASH! the mods PMs if it's not up tomorrow


----------



## KBL (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey FT fans..., if i make a Fairy tail Mafia game (Phantom lord arc) you guys will play it?. .


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 27, 2010)

KBL said:


> Hey FT fans..., if i make a Fairy tail Mafia game (Phantom lord arc) you guys will play it?. .



Would try it  but really depends how good a programer you are


----------



## Sito (Nov 27, 2010)

One like in the soul, Ohara, and konaha libraries?


----------



## Pipe (Nov 27, 2010)

KBL said:


> Hey FT fans..., if i make a Fairy tail Mafia game (Phantom lord arc) you guys will play it?. .



first let's win MotM and then we can have a mafia game


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

Lead the charge, Pipe


----------



## Proxy (Nov 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mest 

So full of fail and always makes for a good punchline.

P.S. It's pretty much certain Caprico is a Stellar Spirit. C'mon Mashima 
P.P.S Dat Urtear


----------



## White Rook (Nov 27, 2010)

In before Azuma hyping.

Next week we might see Makarov in action.

Quite nice.


----------



## Xion (Nov 27, 2010)

No wonder Mest is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...


*Spoiler*: __ 



he's a member of the council of fail


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

omg omg omg omg Out already


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 27, 2010)

I was all hyped up about Mest all the time until UNTIL he turned out to be from the FUCKING COUNCIL! And Azuma = fail design, seriously, Gerard would have been better 

Still, good points were Erza and Urtear  and possible Makarov action next time round


----------



## Sito (Nov 27, 2010)

In b4 Makarov gets a heart attack or cant participate in the fight


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 27, 2010)

Why Mest tried to kidnap Wendy...

Don't tell me the Council encourages pedophilia 
Those bastards.


----------



## Chicama (Nov 27, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why Mest tried to kidnap Wendy...



I thought he was saving her from Azuma's attack?

Anyway, interesting stuff. Like Proxy said, his space background spoke for itself, its obvious Caprico is a Stellar Spirit. Though, his power seems interesting if he can produce creatures as strong as Yomazu and Kawazu 

Mest being a part of the council was a surprise. I suppose the island's supposed secret was what he was looking for to get the dirt on FT, but hell, teleportation magic is pretty sick. Also, him trying to eat that rock 

As for Azuma, his design reminds me of Amarant from FFIX and his magic intrigues me. Explosives and is able to mould into the land? I'm just wondering why Mashima kept him a secret from us...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 27, 2010)

Chicama said:


> I thought he was saving her from Azuma's attack?


No he wasn't! 

Just accept it. He's a pedo. Come, say it with me. Mest is a pedo.


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

Man, what a nice chapter. Loving FT right now. I can finally put the Mest hype to rest. It was fun while it lasted. Although im hoping Pantherlily gets his ass kicked so Mest can finish the job . Btw, Azuma looks fucking awesome . Loving his character design. Cant wait for next week.


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 27, 2010)

Next week - Makarov charges


----------



## KBL (Nov 27, 2010)

Azuma looks awesome... fuck yeah Pantherlily kick his ass .




.ıl"LûperçiόSitό"lı. said:


> One like in the soul, Ohara, and konaha libraries?





Yes bro.

I need to ask a mod first.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 27, 2010)

Lol, the council are the red shirts in Star Trek.  So true.  As for Caprico-sama it also should be noted that he does have the "outfit" like Loki after he became a spirit for Lucy.  It should be interesting to see if it is Lucy or Loki or both that will deal with Caprico.  Also my guess is one of the seven (besides Caprico) has stellar magic.   Does anyone else think that Zancrow is a dragon slayer?

Since we are guessing, my guess is that Azuma power is that of plants.  The ship made out of wood was destroyed by Azuma controlling the wood hull of the ship to detonate the "gun powder"  for those cannons.  It would also explain being able to merge with the tree as well.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 27, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> Lol, the council are the red shirts in Star Trek.  So true.  As for Caprico-sama it also should be noted that he does have the "outfit" like Loki after he became a spirit for Lucy.  It should be interesting to see if it is Lucy or Loki or both that will deal with Caprico.  Also my guess is one of the seven (besides Caprico) has stellar magic.   Does anyone else think that Zancrow is a dragon slayer?
> 
> Since we are guessing, my guess is that Azuma power is that of plants.  The ship made out of wood was destroyed by Azuma controlling the wood hull of the ship to detonate the "gun powder"  for those cannons.  It would also explain being able to merge with the tree as well.


Then he will fight Natsu, heh


----------



## KBL (Nov 27, 2010)

I lol'd with Kain eating ice-cream...

  .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 27, 2010)

Mest is officialy Spandam :ho


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 27, 2010)

Damn Mess messing with FT and GH.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 27, 2010)

What the fuck ?

Seriously , this thread is messed up . Whenever I try to go to a post directly it just brings me to the upper part of a page which may not even have the post in question . ot's been doing that for months now . However , I just clicked on a link to the post by that guy with the scribbles for a name and it lands me here ?

What the fuck ?!


----------



## Chicama (Nov 27, 2010)

KBL said:


> I lol'd with Kain eating ice-cream...
> 
> .



Ice-cream magic?


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

You dont have any rights boy


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 27, 2010)

Cash said:


> You dont have any rights boy



You speak the truth Ganta


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 27, 2010)

Mess was trilled badly


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Mess was trilled badly



*Trill 	*

 Urban Word of the Day

An adjective used in hip-hop culture to describe someone who is considered to be well respected, coming from a combination of the words "true" and "real". 

I agree 100% Wolfy


----------



## Rowel (Nov 27, 2010)

Damn, this kind of twist reminds me of some moments in Rave Master. Well done. There's nothing I like more than being fooled by manga. ~Couldn't agree more!! Ghost

Well, at least I was right about Mest having a teleportation magic, but that makes GH low ranks arrival even a bigger mystery now.

And the guy can cause explosions and fuse with trees. I can't think of any power that would give him the ability to use both. Unless it's something like fusion and difusion, where he can fuse with stuff and violently difuse materials causing explosions. But that would make his powers almost limitless.

But damn, just as I thought that FT will have an ally in Council forces, they get blown out. Lol. Also, this Council thing just shows how corrupted it is. I thought those few Council chairmen look shady, but now we see that there are opportunists even in lower ranks. I think it's inevitable that FT has to fight the Council later on. Maybe they even get branded as rogue Guild.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 27, 2010)

So Mest is just a p*d*p**** retard. 

Something is fishy here.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 27, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Then he will fight Natsu, heh



<Sigh> Yes Natsu/Gajeel will probably be fighting Zancrow (fake dragonslayer).  I don't care if the kin are oracion siete.  I still love me my Fairy Tail.  Also I will guess that Kain Hikaru power is ice magic, even though Kain is large I think it is more important key is that he is eating something cold.  Matchup with Grey. Rusty-Rose seems self-descriptive:  She can rust stuff with via roses/scents which makes her a logical choice to go up against Erza or Gajeel .


----------



## TheChill (Nov 27, 2010)

While the chapter was pretty good, everything after the Ultear panel was rather lackluster because it was, well you know, after the Ultear panel.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 27, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> What the fuck ?
> 
> Seriously , this thread is messed up . Whenever I try to go to a post directly it just brings me to the upper part of a page which may not even have the post in question . ot's been doing that for months now . However , I just clicked on a link to the post by that guy with the scribbles for a name and it lands me here ?
> 
> What the fuck ?!


----------



## xingesealcmst (Nov 27, 2010)

Explosions and fusing with trees... that's an odd pair of powers.    

On another note, wtf's up with Cana?  Everyone else is "Prepare for Battle!" and she's all "Exam is srs bsns"  I'm kinda interested in just what her motivation/priority is.  Kinda.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 27, 2010)

good chapter, cana's unreasoned quitting talk is starting to piss me off though. Also liked the in chapter troll where one member of GH is already here!!! then they show mest who isn't a spy for GH but still a spy. 

This is kinda good because mest is possibly insane and his antics are awesome so he won't be foddered out forever and may return in later arcs or stick around more, after a spanking from marakov of course.

nothing worth reading after Ultear? what you need another panel of erza ex-quiping? Man carprico looked pretty boss. who knows maybe gildartz will turn around and return at the end to save natsu.(on another note does the zeref age at 400+ mean natsu, wendy and gajeal are also that ancient)


----------



## Velocity (Nov 27, 2010)

So who is Makarov going to own first?


----------



## aionaraP (Nov 27, 2010)

sigh

the blue haired guy with a tattoo on his face appeared again in this chapter... seeing him just disgusts me.

i had enough of him, seriously how many times we've seen him already using different names? and now he is final boss zeref? wtf 

whats next? his RAVE counterpart will be a member of grimoire hearts as well??


----------



## Jay. (Nov 27, 2010)

mest was awesome and now this 


anyway azuma is also awesome


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

Lyra said:


> So who is Makarov going to own first?


His heart when Zeref is revived. 


Jay. said:


> mest was awesome and now this
> 
> 
> anyway azuma is also awesome



Whoa, you was in with Mest? One of the few true fans? Dont lose hope yet, Jay.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 27, 2010)

Jay. said:


> mest was awesome and now this



He was awesome?


----------



## Ender (Nov 27, 2010)

im surprised no one's mentioned stalker leo yet


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 27, 2010)

With so much fail from Mest, I should have known he was from the council.

Hopefully, Zancrow does something awesome soon.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 27, 2010)

So Mest is acting by himself or is he back by the council?

Erza getting naked everytime she transforms is something new.

Gerard snuck in this chapter like he was the only one involving zeref which isn't true at all.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 27, 2010)

He isn't from the council. This was an act. He's on IVan guild.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 27, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> sigh
> 
> the blue haired guy with a tattoo on his face appeared again in this chapter... seeing him just disgusts me.
> 
> ...



The panel with that fail character wasn't to say 'Gerard=Zeref' but most likely Erza remembering Gerard wanting to ressurect him, while he was alive all along, making Gerard even more fail.


----------



## Thor (Nov 27, 2010)

Mest is his own fucking guild. Mest


----------



## seastone (Nov 27, 2010)

I wonder if there are faeries on the island, given Erza mentioned that the island is protected by "fairy protection". Anyway the Mest twist was decent. 

Though I do wonder if Zeref is going to get revived this arc, there are hints but given he is described as the ultimate evil in fairy tail. It is likely that he becomes running villain for many arcs like Naraku or Aizen.



Chicama said:


> Interesting thoughts there MaskedMenace.
> 
> As for Zeref, it seems many think he maybe the Black Dragon Slayer. Nothing really says otherwise, even if he was born in the ancient times. We have no idea how old Natsu and Gazille truley are, seeing as they couldn't get pass Fried's rune in the festival, so its not totally out of the question. It just asks the question what the Black Dragon is truly capable of and may be the reason, similar to what you stated, why the other dragons took on "apprentices".
> 
> ...



Thanks 

I have my doubts that Zeref is a Black Dragon Slayer, I think he might have Dragon like qualities which is why only Natsu a Dragon Slayer can kill him.  

About Natsu and Gazille's age, it is not 100% clear that it was because of age since the rule was also nobody made of stone can pass. Perhaps the constitution of Dragon Slayer is included since eating fire/iron/air is not  a natural part of human body. 

Assuming if it age, I think that Natsu's childhood might have been prolonged much longer then he thought. 

Interesting idea about the muffler


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 27, 2010)

As funny as that response is it does not answer my question 

Seriously though : what the fuck ? Anyone ever had any similar problems ?


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

Nope       .


----------



## Omolara (Nov 27, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> The panel with that fail character wasn't to say 'Gerard=Zeref' but most likely Erza remembering Gerard wanting to ressurect him, while he was alive all along, making Gerard even more fail.



Indeed. But, is it that Gerard is that much fail (everybody thought Zeref was dead), or that _Ultear_ is that good/bad? He was tortured and brainwashed. That tends to make people crazy. 

Anyway, well done Mashima. The twist with Mest was rather nice. I'm really looking forward to when Erza finds out that Ultear, who looked to be Sieg's second-in-command*, was really manipulating Gerard all along. Even if Ultear only messes with people while avoiding actual fighting, that should be an interesting meeting. 


*Dunno whether she ever actually met Ultear, but she'd had dealings with Sieg, so she could have.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2010)

lol I should have known Mest was from the council considering how fail he is. 

New guy looks cool.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 27, 2010)

I've got to admit, that *was* a pretty awesome twist. Lily was a total badass, too. Can't wait to see Makarov kick some arse next week, nor find out more about Zeref.

I'm really loving how far Fairy Tail has come, especially in terms of character development. Certainly never thought I'd actually be praising a shonen on its romance, 'though that's ezackly what I'm doing with Gajeel and Levy.

pek


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice chapter, at least Mest isn´t part of GH, just a member council.


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

Mest haters get crashed.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 27, 2010)

Cool chapter so now we now Mest is really fodder . Azuma looks cool I just hope Mashima doesn't troll him. Also with this chapter I think Gerad has been in every single arc so far 

Btw nominate FT for MotM that way we can have a lot of crazy threads about FT,like apreciation threads, thread to post tits, polls, etc.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2010)

That hardly counts as Gerard being in this arc


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 27, 2010)

How much awesomer can Mest get ?
Ultear should better be god tier. I luv her.
And in the end Zetsu comes to Fairy Tail.
Great chapter indeed.


----------



## Ryus (Nov 27, 2010)

Wait so is Mest the first council member who isn't fodder material?  

Nice job spotting the attack on Wendy by the way Mest. 

I really wanted him and Gildarts to go at it... seems unlikely at the moment Still think Gildarts would win though...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 27, 2010)

I still don't understand Mest's fascination with Wendy, maybe he really is just a pedo 

And I like the idea of the other Dragon Slayers being 400 years old as well, it ties a lot of loose ends together, but doesn't explain how they've began aging naturally over the past few years.

And if Lucy has to get Caprico as one of her spirits (We know it's going to happen) than does that mean that FT will end up winning against the 7 kin? Or will she just get him later? I really want FT to end up with a loss here.


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

Reporting to mods for flaming Mest


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 27, 2010)

I do wonder what Mashima is trying to do with Mest though, 

like him suddenly trying to eat a rock, eating the snow and such, is he trying to display that Mest is at times temporary suffering from down syndrom or something?


----------



## Ryus (Nov 27, 2010)

Cash said:


> Reporting to mods for flaming Mest



They must really hate you then for bugging them all the time.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 27, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> good chapter, cana's unreasoned quitting talk is starting to piss me off though. Also liked the in chapter troll where one member of GH is already here!!! then they show mest who isn't a spy for GH but still a spy.
> 
> This is kinda good because mest is possibly insane and his antics are awesome so he won't be foddered out forever and may return in later arcs or stick around more, after a spanking from marakov of course.
> 
> nothing worth reading after Ultear? what you need another panel of erza ex-quiping? Man carprico looked pretty boss. who knows maybe gildartz will turn around and return at the end to save natsu.(on another note does the zeref age at 400+ mean natsu, wendy and gajeal are also that ancient)



Cana needs to be S-class. It's too serious to let war get in the way 

Zancrow better be worth it. Kain looked pretty funny. I'm hoping to see Azuma take out all of those people gathered next chapter.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Mest - Zeref - Makarov - Ultear - The GL Master - Natsu are the top tiers...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 27, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Cana needs to be S-class. It's too serious to let war get in the way
> 
> Zancrow better be worth it. Kain looked pretty funny. I'm hoping to see Azuma take out all of those people gathered next chapter.



Fuck that, I'd be happy with Azuma soloing everyone on the island, but that obviously can't happen because Makarov is going to be doing something for a change this arc, first arc he's done anything major in since Phantom Lord.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> I do wonder what Mashima is trying to do with Mest though,
> 
> like him suddenly trying to eat a rock, eating the snow and such, is he trying to display that Mest is at times temporary suffering from down syndrom or something?



He's just a terrible actor.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 27, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Mest - Zeref - Makarov - Ultear - The GL Master - Natsu are the top tiers...



Somethin' tells me you're trollin' 



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Fuck that, I'd be happy with Azuma soloing everyone on the island, but that obviously can't happen because Makarov is going to be doing something for a change this arc, first arc he's done anything major in since Phantom Lord.



As long as he can prove himself, there's no problem. The main thing is that Natsu loses. Once that happens, I'll be more than content.


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

Mest is just a curious man. That is all. Is it such a crime?

I think Azuma will kick pantherlily's ass.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 27, 2010)

Proxy said:


> As long as he can prove himself, there's no problem. The main thing is that Natsu loses. Once that happens, I'll be more than content.



That already happened with Gildartz, who conveniently left the island before this attack


----------



## Proxy (Nov 27, 2010)

Through Makarov's stirring speech, Mest will change his fail ways and die at arc's end.

Also, it's funny that he thinks he can take on GH by himself. Sorry, but you're not getting that promotion 

Well, Natsu needs to lose again. I want a thorough trouncing and not a quick loss like in the Oracion Fail arc.


----------



## Chicama (Nov 27, 2010)

Personally, I'm just wanting everything to go wrong for FT for once 

It'd make a interesting change of pace for sure, and it'd be nice for GH not to make the "one arc wonders" list. Me and MaskedMenace were discussing the possibilities of FT being disbanded by the arcs end, which has been hinted at throughout the series. This, along with the speculation of Makarov's death (or at least, his end of being the guild master), wouldn't only make the following arc interesting, but let us see a side of the main characters we haven't seen before.

Think of it like when it all went to crap for Luffy after the Saboady arc. Losing all his nakama, having to leave Bon Clay behind, and then, Ace's death. It was different to see Luffy in so much pain, and definitely would be interesting to see how Natsu handles such a change from the norm.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 27, 2010)

Except it did go all wrong for Faiy Tail during Phantom Lord .


----------



## Proxy (Nov 27, 2010)

Chicama said:


> Personally, I'm just wanting everything to go wrong for FT for once
> 
> It'd make a interesting change of pace for sure, and it'd be nice for GH not to make the "one arc wonders" list. Me and MaskedMenace were discussing the possibilities of FT being disbanded by the arcs end, which has been hinted at throughout the series. This, along with the speculation of Makarov's death (or at least, his end of being the guild master), wouldn't only make the following arc interesting, but let us see a side of the main characters we haven't seen before.
> 
> Think of it like when it all went to crap for Luffy after the Saboady arc. Losing all his nakama, having to leave Bon Clay behind, and then, Ace's death. It was different to see Luffy in so much pain, and definitely would be interesting to see how Natsu handles such a change from the norm.



FT being disbanded wouldn't happen. Seeing that FT was part of the alliance that took down OS, not to mention being the strongest guild in Fiore, they're a necessary power at the moment. If Makarov's taken out now, Gildartz will lead the way.



San Juan Wolf said:


> Except it did go all wrong for Faiy Tail during Phantom Lord .



Makarov returned and FT didn't lose in the arc overall.


----------



## Chicama (Nov 27, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Except it did go all wrong for Faiy Tail during Phantom Lord .



I suppose, but could you really compare that to what happened to Luffy? 

Proxy - True, but didn't the council make up some BS excuse, like they didn't give them permission to attack OS, thus disregarded the rule of fighting amongst guilds? In chapter 200, you can tell the council is pretty pissed at FT. I got the vibe if they put one more toe out of line, the council will take action.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2010)

Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades 
Please Mashima ?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 27, 2010)

Dat Levy


----------



## Dark Dragon (Nov 27, 2010)

Pantherlily, Mest, and Wendy vs. Azuma

This could actually be a decent match if Pantherlily can keep his form. Hopefully Mest can back up his boasting and actually prove to be an asset in battle. We have already seen how good Wendy can be as support. She just needs the right determined mindset. And then there's Charle, who will provide useless commentary on the ensuing battle.


----------



## Goobtachi (Nov 27, 2010)

Makarov vs Hades?

I do want


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2010)

Dark Jecht said:


> Makarov vs Hades?
> 
> I do want



Everybody should want it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 27, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades Makarov vs Hades
> Please Mashima ?


Hades' ship lands on the island, Makarov greets him with a giant fist to the face. Then Something happens to Makarov and Hades one shots him


----------



## seastone (Nov 27, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Except it did go all wrong for Faiy Tail during Phantom Lord .



How so?



Proxy said:


> FT being disbanded wouldn't happen. Seeing that FT was part of the alliance that took down OS, not to mention being the strongest guild in Fiore, they're a necessary power at the moment. If Makarov's taken out now, Gildartz will lead the way.



Yeah but more then anything else the current council seems to be on serious odds with fairy tail. The previous council was more lenient since Gerard/Ultear and the old man were always in favor for them. However this countcil seems to heavily disapprove of fairy tail given 

-a member of council wanting to put fairy tail out of business 

-as well thinks it will give him a promotion 

I can easily see that the council thinks fairy tail is too risky. Think of it from their view 

-fairy tail causes tons of damage and chaos while they do missions
- have little disregard for rules 
-fairy tail have unexplained connections to Gerard a dangerous criminal 
-now with a dark guild and *Zeref * of all people on their *holy *island 

It is unimaginable that council will not take some form of action. Either they will send in an inspector to regulate the guild or outright disband them.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 27, 2010)

Rene said:


> Because Luxus couldn't care less about the guild at that time.
> 
> Otherwise the fight would've been over in no time.



I'd lol if Fairy Tail was on the verge of being defeated and Luxus busted back onto the scene in a reformed state ready to kick major ass.

That wouldn't happen though, right?


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

It needs to happen. Then with a fuck off face Makarov does that hand in the air shit again.


----------



## Rene (Nov 27, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> That wouldn't happen though, right?


Tempting fate?


----------



## Angoobo (Nov 27, 2010)

So what, is Mest the new Yammy of this forum?

Lots of hype( from their fans), yet getting fodderized like hell...


----------



## Pipe (Nov 27, 2010)

Gildartz=Yammy

Mest=Ulquiorra


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

When its about to go down. Grimoire Heart is getting ready for the final battle for Zeref. Mest who fully understands the situation now just:





Cant wait


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2010)

> Gildartz=Yammy



Gildartz is fodder?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 27, 2010)

Cash said:


> When its about to go down. Grimoire Heart is getting ready for the final battle for Zeref. Mest who fully understands the situation now just:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that moment is meant for Shanks Gildartz and no one else


----------



## Pipe (Nov 27, 2010)

also crazy theory

We know that Caprico probably is Capricorn, but the dog/sheep guy said that Caprico was his boss. What if Caprico has the 12 animals of the Chinese Zodiac as his underlings?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2010)

grumble mumble damn mods taking their time to approve the Gildartz FC grumble mumble


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

No, he got inside information and ran away. He is nothing but a coward. After Mest does it, He gonna look down at Wendy, "Lets go, there is an easy bake oven with your name on it" Then they leave. Most  seen ever.


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

@pipe, I doubt Caprico has anymore underlings.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 27, 2010)

All Mira needs to do is turn into Gildartz. Everyone runs in fear. Arc over


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2010)

Cash said:


> @pipe, I doubt Caprico has anymore underlings.



You think he only has two guys ?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 27, 2010)

A Pretty good chapter, this arc is really is getting my hopes up. It's nice to finally get some explanation for Mest, also the Fight with Mest, Wendy and Pantherlilly Vs. Azuma should be interesting. I wonder howlong Lily can hold that form for.


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

I dont remember an arc where someone fights multiple people. Then again im just assuming its Lucy vs Caprico like we probably all are. there are 7 kin. Matcups are probably set if we put the people together. There could be more than 2 but not 9 more lol.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 27, 2010)

Mest is working for the current council which wants Fairy Tail shut down.
If this does happen is there a chance that all the cast will join different guilds or maybe just stand against the council and become a faux Dark Guild.

Either way it seems like it won't be too long before the guild has to disband.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 27, 2010)

The first council was so oblivious about Zeref and this new one knows all about him?

A problem I can see is: with GH supposedly being strong, the matches could be really short and disappointing, or he could nerf their hype and make FT characters actually match up with them and lengthen the fights for a handful of chapters each.

If anything, I'd like to see a group a la Wendy's group take on one character.


----------



## K (Nov 27, 2010)

sex my gajeel set bitches


----------



## Proxy (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd rather my Erza set. kthxbai


----------



## K (Nov 27, 2010)

i don't have a boner 


/lose


----------



## tminty1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Do you guys think Natsu will fight Urtear again?


----------



## KBL (Nov 27, 2010)

I think Urtear will fight Gray or Erza, and i hope she wins..

Sexy troll...


----------



## K (Nov 27, 2010)

doubt                 it


----------



## Proxy (Nov 27, 2010)

tminty1 said:


> Do you guys think Natsu will fight Urtear again?



Gray or Erza, but Natsu should be able to tell that it was her messing with Deliora from the first major arc.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Urtroll doesn't fight at all and just fucks off when Grimoire Heart lose.


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

Mods bullshitting with the Gildarts FC


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 27, 2010)

If Natsu does meet Ultear this arc he would be able to tell it was her because he noted when she was disguised as a guy she smelt like a girl.

In any case she'll probably end up fighting the Gray and Loki group.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 27, 2010)

BTW, Azuma must be the wood Dragon Slayer


----------



## tminty1 (Nov 27, 2010)

He breathes wood chips?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 27, 2010)

tminty1 said:


> He breathes wood chips?


Yes, yes he does.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> BTW, Azuma must be the wood Dragon Slayer



I knew someone would say it. I just _knew_ it


----------



## Rene (Nov 27, 2010)

Proxy said:


> All Mira needs to do is turn into Gildartz. Everyone runs in fear. Arc over



I'd tap that.

...

Mira I mean, of course.


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

Dragon slayer of wood. Joke practically writes itself.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 27, 2010)

Rene said:


> I'd tap that.
> 
> ...
> 
> Mira I mean, of course.


You know you would tap Mira only because you know that it's actually Gildartz under the disguise.


----------



## tminty1 (Nov 27, 2010)

I bet theres going to be a Gerard dragon slayer that eats Gerards.


----------



## Neji-Hyuuga (Nov 27, 2010)

Caprico is the Zodiac Capricorn, makes sense caues Capricorn is a goat also. I predict Lucy gonna figure this out possibly fight him, and end up getting his key


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 27, 2010)

Neji-Hyuuga said:


> Caprico is the Zodiac Capricorn, makes sense caues Capricorn is a goat also. I predict Lucy gonna figure this out possibly fight him, and end up getting his key


I still have this little hope deep in my heart, that Lucy won't get him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 27, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> I still have this little hope deep in my heart, that Lucy won't get him.



That hope is dwindling fast with each passing chapter


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 27, 2010)

Ugh.., i know this will sound stupid but have the people thought that Caprico is more than a stellar spirit? whycan´t he be just another damn talking animal like happy but badass?


----------



## KBL (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, Luffy!

I'm with you!

I believe! .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 27, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Ugh.., i know this will sound stupid but have the people thought that Caprico is more than a stellar spirit? whycan?t he be just another damn talking animal like happy but badass?


I wanted to reply to your post with a raging comment, then I saw you edited and added "but badass" at the end.

I was this close to neg you


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 27, 2010)

Neji-Hyuuga said:


> Caprico is the Zodiac Capricorn, makes sense caues Capricorn is a goat also. I predict Lucy gonna figure this out possibly fight him, and end up getting his key



That's a porn plot you know that right?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2010)

> this close to neg you



Sounds like a chapter title in Bleach


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 27, 2010)

Caprico is a classy goatman


----------



## Proxy (Nov 27, 2010)

Rene said:


> I'd tap that.
> 
> ...
> 
> Mira I mean, of course.



Of course..._Mira_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2010)

It was obvious something was off about Mest...almost as if he irritated me. Even though he wasn't one of the seven purgatory members, he's easily just as unlikeable.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> It was obvious something was off about Mest...*almost as if he irritated me*. Even though he wasn't one of the seven purgatory members, he's easily just as unlikeable.



Because he's a terrible character


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 27, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> I wanted to reply to your post with a raging comment, then I saw you edited and added "but badass" at the end.
> 
> I was this close to neg you



hehe...I was going to neg myself for forgetting to put the badass thing too


----------



## Rene (Nov 27, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> You know you would tap Mira only because you know that it's actually Gildartz under the disguise.


Wait ... wat? Could you run that by me again?



KBL said:


> I believe! .


Sometimes I wish I could still be as young and rash as that.



Blinky said:


> Because he's a terrible character


----------



## KBL (Nov 27, 2010)

Kain will be the strongest Kin....mark my words.

.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2010)

Kain's power will be to slow down time. But it will turn out he just moves really fast.


----------



## Rene (Nov 27, 2010)

KBL said:


> Kain will be the strongest Kin....mark my words.
> 
> .



Who ever said the kin went from 1-7?


----------



## Pipe (Nov 27, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Ugh.., i know this will sound stupid but have the people thought that Caprico is more than a stellar spirit? whycan?t he be just another damn talking animal like happy but badass?



Well is just that the name is to obvious, that capricorn most of the times is represented with a goat, and if you see the panel were he is presented the background is the sky with a lot of stars.


----------



## Blade (Nov 27, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Sounds like a chapter title in Bleach



    .


----------



## KBL (Nov 27, 2010)

I found this in the FT  Wiki....


Current Possibilities of representation and reasons

    * Ultear= the sin of Lust, due to her beauty and seductive way she gets information and infiltrates other guilds.
    * Zancrow= the sin of Wrath, due to his seemingly overly-violent nature.
    * Meredy= the sin of Sloth, due to her morose, almost lazy appearance.
    * Kain Hikaru= the sin of Gluttony, due to his overweight appearance. He was also later depicted slurping a five scooped ice cream cone.
    * Rustyrose= the sin of Greed, since his professional looking appearance makes him look business like.
    * Azuma= the sin of Pride, since he was the first member shown but last to be revealed and the only one to go to the island alone instead of with his guild, he could be the leader of the Seven Kin and most powerful member so he represents the most severe sin.
    * Caprico= the sin Envy, because he is depicted as an animal which is different from the other six so he may be possible jealous or have a desire. Or the sin of sloth since the goat or goat fish is a common animal used to represent sloth and his name is close to Capricorn which is depicted as a combination of a goat and fish.


----------



## Blade (Nov 27, 2010)

KBL said:


> I found this in the FT  Wiki....
> 
> 
> Current Possibilities of representation and reasons
> ...



Reminds FMA, but it is still a good theory aside that.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2010)

Well whenever there is 7 of anything there tends to be a relation to the 7 deadly sins. 

inb4 some guy thinks FMA created the 7 deadly sins.


----------



## Blade (Nov 27, 2010)

The 7 deadly sins thing is used many times in other manga and comic series. It's kinda cliche but still it's kinda 'cool' generally as a term.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2010)

Blade said:


> The 7 deadly sins thing is used many times in other manga and comic series. It's kinda cliche but still it's kinda 'cool' generally as a term.



Yeah I like when groups have a theme.


----------



## Rene (Nov 27, 2010)

Speaking about Seven Deadly Sins.


----------



## KBL (Nov 27, 2010)

I loved the Homunculus in Fma, i hope this turns good.,


----------



## Rene (Nov 27, 2010)

It's just speculation though, I'm not really getting the seven deadly sins vibe from this.


----------



## Blade (Nov 27, 2010)

Aside that, i hope to see Makarov vs Hades soon. This fight will have great potential.


----------



## KBL (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, let's wait and see how this goes..

Don't forget to vote for Fairy tail in the MoTM

.


----------



## Blade (Nov 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail must have it's own sub section generally.


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

I just want the Gildarts FC to be base of operations


----------



## Blade (Nov 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail, Fairy Tail everywhere.


----------



## Rene (Nov 27, 2010)

Blade said:


> Fairy Tail must have it's own sub section generally.


Nah I like the one topic thing.

Also I'm voting Berserk over Fairy Tail any day and if Berserk doesn't get nominated, I'm voting Negima over Fairy Tail. 

Even if Fairy Tail has recently been good, those two are just better.


----------



## Blade (Nov 27, 2010)

Actually i didn't know people, were voting for Fairy Tail.


----------



## KBL (Nov 27, 2010)

lol I know they're better but it will be nice to have Fairy Tail winning the MoTM after 2 years.

I want to make some threads... .

And the mods didn't answer me... i want to make the FT mafia game... i have everything ready .


----------



## TheChill (Nov 27, 2010)

Seeing as how that goat samurai referred to Caprico as his boss, is Caprico the goat king as well as a stellar spirit? 
Edoras 2.0 ft. goats is a go, Mashima.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 27, 2010)

mafia game'd be cool. same for gildatz fc

got an idea for a poll, *proxy*.

fate of mest after this arc; die/run away, consummate villain of council, future friend, neutral acquaintance, join GH, straight jacket brigade, king of fiore  ..?

lol on wood dragon slayer. what if mest is a space/time dragon slayer??


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> mafia game'd be cool. same for gildatz fc
> 
> got an idea for a poll, *proxy*.
> 
> ...



He'd eat clocks.

 ba-da-ting

YOHOHOHOHOHOHO


----------



## Thor (Nov 27, 2010)

I think Mest is the pedo Dragon Slayer. He eats kids.


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

Thor


----------



## Rene (Nov 27, 2010)

I think Mest is a priest.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 27, 2010)

Good Chapter, though I find myself wondering what a spin-off Manga with Levy and Gazille as the main protganists would be like....


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Good Chapter, though I find myself wondering what a spin-off Manga with Levy and Gazille as the main protganists would be like....



I SMELL SITCOOOM


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

Rene said:


> I think Mest is a priest.


I see what you did there 


Blinky said:


> I SMELL SITCOOOM


----------



## Thor (Nov 27, 2010)

Rene said:


> I think Mest is a priest.



Wendy is a boy now?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 27, 2010)

Gazille as Al Bundy. Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

He is the only character bad ass enough to play Gajeel. The rest are probably sensitive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or something.


----------



## KBL (Nov 27, 2010)

I smell RAPE.


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

You shouldnt have done that.


----------



## Xion (Nov 27, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Sounds like a chapter title in Bleach



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Blinky again."


----------



## Sito (Nov 28, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> I think Mest is the pedo Dragon Slayer. He eats kids.



Take your mother fucking +rep


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 28, 2010)

We should keep pushing mods for a FT subsection


----------



## KBL (Nov 28, 2010)

Good idea .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 28, 2010)

We barely do anything but post fanart when there is no new chapter , I think that would barely qualify  .


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> We barely do anything but post fanart when there is no new chapter , I think that would barely qualify  .



Actually it would be pretty active. Most people that want to discuss theories and stuff don't post in here since it just get ignored. IF HxH can get a fairly active sub-section Fairy Tail certainly can.


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

>notices lack of rage in thread
>Checks friends list 
>CB is still banned 
>:sanji


----------



## KBL (Nov 28, 2010)

CB is banned?

Now i know why this thread lacked rage these days .

I'm sure everybody here can talk and argue about powerlevels or character development, but it's more funny to post fanart or joke about events of the manga .

We're like the Bleach fanbase, just relax and enjoy... .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> We barely do anything but post fanart when there is no new chapter , I think that would barely qualify  .


An Official Fairy Tail Boobs thread would be the most active thread on NF.

Actually, scratch that. We should make a whole forum for FT fan arts!


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

Make it a fanart/Gildartz section. 

That would suit me fine.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 28, 2010)

Honestly , making sensible theories about FT is not possible , simply because Hiro is not the senible type of writer .


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Honestly , making sensible theories about FT is not possible , simply because Hiro is not the senible type of writer .



That so does not stop people from making theories and predictions


----------



## KBL (Nov 28, 2010)

Indeed, we can make theories about why Zeref is like this? What about Ur and Urtear relationship... the previous master of Fairy Tail, Dark Guilds... etc.

.

And Mashima is awesome, haters gonna hate .


----------



## Chicama (Nov 28, 2010)

Hmm, that prediction matching the Seven Kin to a sin is pretty interesting. I agree with most of them, but Azuma, Rustyrose and Caprico's are a bit of a stretch, and can easily apply any of the three of them. I dunno, but Rustyrose representing greed due to his business like design is too much of a reach for me.

Speaking of Rusty, I've seen some refer to him as a she. Maybe its the lack of boobs, but "it" just looks like one of Mashima's average metrosexual bishies to me. His personality seems pretty poetic, so perhaps hes just a very feminine man. I'll give you the fact he looks like Crimson Viper though 

And yeah, FT getting its own subsection would be nice. I'm sure people would pay it much more attention and discuss the more meaningful things of the series. Though, the fanart thread would probably be the most active


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

I just noticed the Crimson Viper similarity


----------



## KBL (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm waiting to see Caprico's power....

His monsters almost defeated Gajeel, one of the most strongest mages of Fairy Tail except the S-Class mages and Makarov, now imagine if he can "produce" more of these monsters .

He's pretty haxed if that's the case.

And it's almost confirmed that Zancrow uses Lava.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 28, 2010)

pek


----------



## KBL (Nov 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> pek



[YOUTUBE]NNC0kIzM1Fo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh look, a dark guild strikes 

/roll eyes


----------



## Velocity (Nov 28, 2010)

Vino said:


> Oh look, a dark guild strikes
> 
> /roll eyes



Well it's hardly like a flowery guild of love and friendship is going to.


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

KBL said:


> CB is banned?
> 
> Now i know why this thread lacked rage these days .
> 
> ...


Word . I just cant muster up the amount of care to argue about things like that lol


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 28, 2010)

Mest vs Gildartz is becoming like Danchou vs Hisoka...


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 28, 2010)

I think we should get CB back soon . Without his  fappable sets objective opinions this whole topic will fall apart


----------



## Rene (Nov 28, 2010)

KBL said:


> CB is banned?
> 
> Now i know why this thread lacked rage these days .


We've still got SJW. 



Cash said:


> Word . I just cant muster up the amount of care to argue about things like that lol


Pretty much, when I have to choose between writing long thought out posts about Fairy Tail's plot, or making fun of Mest and hyping Gildartz it's a quick choice to make.


----------



## Nic (Nov 28, 2010)

Just read the chapter and I still don't now what to think of Mest.   I have a feeling this is going to be a repeat of OS arc until the moment that Zeref wakes up and starts pwning everyone.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2010)

Just how pussy were that ship and the people on it if they could be one-shotted like that?


----------



## Nic (Nov 28, 2010)

Fodder to hype.


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

You think Mest is the best. Thats what you think.


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Just how pussy were that ship and the people on it if they could be one-shotted like that?



Its a ship from the council. Its fodders fodder. 

Except Mest, Totally not fodder.


----------



## aionaraP (Nov 28, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> The panel with that fail character wasn't to say 'Gerard=Zeref' but most likely Erza remembering Gerard wanting to ressurect him, while he was alive all along, making Gerard even more fail.




just wait for GH to resurrect zeref and we will all see that gerard was trolling himself all along when he see his reflection through zeref.. 


it seems that every arc we are getting a gerard copy wether be it a peddler, a gerard from another dimension, a guild master, a demon wizard etc.. seriously, this has to stop. 

gerard wasnt being controlled by zeref, he was having a split personality. he believes that some dark asshole is telling him to revive him wherein he is zeref all along..

and that kid that has instant decay magic is just a troll, wait form him to be revealed that he has blue hair and a tattoo on his face as well...

fuck gerard. fuck blue haired fodders with a tattooed face


----------



## Thor (Nov 28, 2010)

Sexy Blue haired fodders with tattooed faces


----------



## Nic (Nov 28, 2010)

Cash said:


> You think Mest is the best. Thats what you think.



yeah he really looked great with all that sweat on his face.


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

Nic, Dont be like that . He was tired and just wanted to take Wendy home.


----------



## Nic (Nov 28, 2010)

Cash said:


> Nic, Dont be like that . He was tired and just wanted to take Wendy home.



well i guess he did have one cool moment.  Too bad his job is too be converted by fairy tail and be fodder as well. :/


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

Cash's fandom is getting crushed


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

I hate all of you . Did you guys see the way he teleported? 

magnificent


----------



## Nic (Nov 28, 2010)

Cash said:


> I hate all of you . Did you guys see the way he teleported?
> 
> magnificent



He's still going to be first fodder here.   But yeah nice magic there.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Just how pussy were that ship and the people on it if they could be one-shotted like that?



Boats usually can't fight back, so I doubt the fodder could've done anything anyway.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 28, 2010)

Mest,Pantherlily, and Wendy will lose to azuma and then get taken hostage aboard the airship.
I don't want Makarov to get taken out so early in the arc but him not using Fairy Law immediately seems kinda stupid.
As soon as someone was confirmed to have been attacking the island he should have just clapped his hand together.


----------



## Omolara (Nov 28, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Sexy Blue haired fodders with tattooed faces



When Gerard went to prison, all the sexy went with him.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 28, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Mest,Pantherlily, and Wendy will lose to azuma and then get taken hostage aboard the airship.
> I don't want Makarov to get taken out so early in the arc but him not using Fairy Law immediately seems kinda stupid.
> As soon as someone was confirmed to have been attacking the island he should have just clapped his hand together.



Taking for hostage a teleporter. :33


----------



## Inugami (Nov 28, 2010)

If I remember well this guys aren't taking hostages, I'm happy with that I'm tired of those situations.


----------



## Felix (Nov 28, 2010)

Mest is a fucking joke
You guys should be ashamed of the bandwagonning of the past weeks


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

Mest forgives you


----------



## Pipe (Nov 28, 2010)

I love how the Mest fans keep believing that he isn't fodder

Gildartz FTW


----------



## Punpun (Nov 28, 2010)

Mest gonna jail Gildartz. That's what he gonna do ya see.


----------



## Chicama (Nov 28, 2010)

Mest is a pest but Gildartz is the best


----------



## Velocity (Nov 28, 2010)

Pipe said:


> I love how the Mest fans keep believing that he isn't fodder
> 
> Gildartz FTW



I'm just wondering how the hell Gildartz *lost* to that Black Dragon when he pretty much effortlessly owned the strongest known Dragon Slayer. Either Dragon Slayer magic isn't as effective against humans as it is Dragons, or the difference in strength between a Dragon and a Mage is so great that having Dragon Slayer magic only increases your chances of not-dying by about 1%.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I'm just wondering how the hell Gildartz *lost* to that Black Dragon when he pretty much effortlessly owned the strongest known Dragon Slayer. Either Dragon Slayer magic isn't as effective against humans as it is Dragons, or the difference in strength between a Dragon and a Mage is so great that having Dragon Slayer magic only increases your chances of not-dying by about 1%.



Well, maybe not all of his magic works on dragons. Being mythical and all, not to mention there being Dragonslayers, it makes sense that even with his power, he'd still lose. Otherwise, the same technique he used against Natsu, he could have done to the dragon and split it into many dragons.

Natsu has a great deal of growth to go through, seeing as how he lost badly to a fake DS and couldn't budge Gildartz.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I'm just wondering how the hell Gildartz *lost* to that Black Dragon when he pretty much effortlessly owned the strongest known Dragon Slayer. Either Dragon Slayer magic isn't as effective against humans as it is Dragons, or the difference in strength between a Dragon and a Mage is so great that having Dragon Slayer magic only increases your chances of not-dying by about 1%.



Black Dragon>>Normal dragons cuz he is evil

Also Natsu stills need to grow up, he is still to young and the strongest dragon slayer so far is Luxus even if he is a fake one.


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

Natsu is a dragon slayer. Trained by a dragon. Doesnt exactly mean he could beat a dragon up. He was just trained in it. Pretty sure the ancient black dragon would destroy Natsu. Dragon slayer is just magic and a title. Natsu has to take that magic beyond .


----------



## Rene (Nov 28, 2010)

Besides we all know Gildartz didn't actually lose to the black dragon.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

Gildartz made burgers out of him.


----------



## Rene (Nov 28, 2010)

And added his arm and leg for toppings.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

McGildartz        .


----------



## seastone (Nov 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I'm just wondering how the hell Gildartz *lost* to that Black Dragon when he pretty much effortlessly owned the strongest known Dragon Slayer. Either Dragon Slayer magic isn't as effective against humans as it is Dragons, or the difference in strength between a Dragon and a Mage is so great that having Dragon Slayer magic only increases your chances of not-dying by about 1%.



Zero gave some insight on the nature of Dragons and Dragonslayers in general. 

On Dragonforce 



> Zero: (The ultimate form of Dragon Slayer magic...!!! // Said to be equivalent in strength to an actual dragon... an unparallelled power of destruction... // Destruction...)



Natsu is only capable of killing a when he is in Dragonforce mode. Zero goes as far as to say such a magic has no equal in destruction.

More so Zero says this about Dragons 



> Zero: Is the power of the great dragons who once ruled over the ancient world truly nothing more than this?!!!!



Dragons stand over normal mages, the fact that Gildarzs who lost utterly to one supports that normal humans no matter how strong their magic cannot stand up to a dragon 

So how do Dragonslayers kill Dragons? 



> Zero: In order to defeat a dragon... // ...he takes the power of a dragon upon himself... // This is... // ...a true...Dragon Slayer



Normal Natsu and Dragonforce Natsu are on completely different levels. 



Proxy said:


> Well, maybe not all of his magic works on dragons. Being mythical and all, not to mention there being Dragonslayers, it makes sense that even with his power, he'd still lose. Otherwise, the same technique he used against Natsu, he could have done to the dragon and split it into many dragons.



Actually it is implied that Dragons are immune to magic or at least highly resistant. 

Dragonforce Natsu aura was burning away Zero's magic. (Dragon slyers have the power of a Dragon) 

The main feature of the metal Dragon Faust made in Edoras was that it was highly magic resistant. 

Anyway the reason why Gildarz got beaten so horribly was not really due Dragon's defense but the immense offense, which is why Gildarz said it was over in instant. 



> Natsu has a great deal of growth to go through, seeing as how he lost badly to a fake DS and couldn't budge Gildartz.



Actually he did make Gildatz budge an inch


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

McGildarts is what the dragon had


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 28, 2010)

The Black Dragon was hungry. Gildartz loves those little cute animals, so because he's such a nice person he fed the Black Dragon with his limbs. The Black Dragon never defeated him.

Gildartz didn't tell the truth about his wounds because he likes to look tough and manly. He can't reveal any weaknesses.


----------



## Rene (Nov 28, 2010)

Blinky said:


> McGildartz        .


I'm lovin it.


----------



## Rene (Nov 28, 2010)

Blinky said:


> >Checks FC request thread.







Blinky said:


> >Sees that I still haven't gotten a reply


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 28, 2010)

After countless thinking and days of attempting to forsee just where Mashima was going to this arc, this little gem suddenly formulated itself within my mind. When I asked myself how the fuck Zeref ended up on Tenrou Island, I came to an incredibly interesting (or to some, a cliched and easily foreseeable) conclusion.

Mavis Vermilion (Fairy Tail's First Master, for those of you not bright enough to remember this little tidbit) is the reason Zeref is currently in a "slumbering state" and why Hades mentions that this battle will be "The Decisive Battle."


----------



## KBL (Nov 28, 2010)

Unforgivable!!!!!!! .


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 28, 2010)

I just started reading FT and I've been liking it a lot. The fanservice, the fights, the fanservice, and the cool magic powers are lots of fun. Oh, did I mention the fanservice?


Yeah, so far it's been an awesome read and I will continue reading it. However, there's just one thing that's been bothering me about this mango:



















*GAJEEL IS A FAGET*


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> After countless thinking and days of attempting to forsee just where Mashima was going to this arc, this little gem suddenly formulated itself within my mind. When I asked myself how the fuck Zeref ended up on Tenrou Island, I came to an incredibly interesting (or to some, a cliched and easily foreseeable) conclusion.
> 
> Mavis Vermilion (Fairy Tail's First Master, for those of you not bright enough to remember this little tidbit) is the reason Zeref is currently in a "slumbering state" and why Hades mentions that this battle will be "The Decisive Battle."



I said something like that last week. Ultear is on search for keys right? He probably has the last one buried with him on that island. The battle is over the key.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 28, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> After countless thinking and days of attempting to forsee just where Mashima was going to this arc, this little gem suddenly formulated itself within my mind. When I asked myself how the fuck Zeref ended up on Tenrou Island, I came to an incredibly interesting (or to some, a cliched and easily foreseeable) conclusion.
> 
> Mavis Vermilion (Fairy Tail's First Master, for those of you not bright enough to remember this little tidbit) is the reason Zeref is currently in a "slumbering state" and why Hades mentions that this battle will be "The Decisive Battle."



Well, if Makarov is really FT's third master, and Zeref is 400+ years old, there's a bit of inconsistency there. I do agree that Mavis has something to do with Zeref, but Mashima doesn't know how to keep his story straight.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 28, 2010)

Cash said:


> I said something like that last week. Ultear is on search for keys right? He probably has the last one buried with him on that island. The battle is over the key.



My theory goes a little bit further, expanding into the possibility that Mavis is the one who ultimately sealed Zeref away, and created the keys and hid them away in order to keep anyone from being able to awake him. Zeref was such a powerful mage that he simply could not be killed by normal means. The location where the body whom holds Zeref is imprisoned? Tenrou Island, the Island protected by Fairies.

Of course there is the issue of "how the fuck did Fairy Tail not know this?" however I'm too lazy to try and figure that one out currently.


----------



## KBL (Nov 28, 2010)

Komamura said:


> I just started reading FT and I've been liking it a lot. The fanservice, the fights, the fanservice, and the cool magic powers are lots of fun. Oh, did I mention the fanservice?
> 
> 
> Yeah, so far it's been an awesome read and I will continue reading it. However, there's just one thing that's been bothering me about this mango:
> ...



Fixed for great justice .


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 28, 2010)

kbl cant handle the truth


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 28, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Well, if Makarov is really FT's third master, and Zeref is 400+ years old, there's a bit of inconsistency there. I do agree that Mavis has something to do with Zeref, but Mashima doesn't know how to keep his story straight.



You realize Makarov is at least 80 right now, correct? If we assume every master lived to be around the age of 90-100, and was master of Fairy Tail until they died, that comes out to 270-300 years. Now then, if we also assume that Dragon Slayers live to incredibly old ages (as Mashima seemed to imply with Gajeel and Natsu not being able to get out of that damn barrier) then Zeref could have easily been around 270-300 years ago.

I'm seeing no inconsistency with this.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 28, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> My theory goes a little bit further, expanding into the possibility that Mavis is the one who ultimately sealed Zeref away, and created the keys and hid them away in order to keep anyone from being able to awake him. Zeref was such a powerful mage that he simply could not be killed by normal means. The location where the body whom holds Zeref is imprisoned? Tenrou Island, the Island protected by Fairies.
> 
> Of course there is the issue of "how the fuck did Fairy Tail not know this?" however I'm too lazy to try and figure that one out currently.



Makarov was told by Porlyusica about FT acquiring Dragon Slayers, and knowing that they have a connection to Zeref, that should be the connection.


----------



## Rene (Nov 28, 2010)

Cash said:


> I said something like that last week. Ultear is on search for keys right? He probably has the last one buried with him on that island. The battle is over the key.


While I respect you as a man Komamura, I shall have to humbly disagree.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

Rene misquoting like a boss. 

Natsu is the key. Just wait for it.


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

Rene said:


> While I respect you as a man Komamura, I shall have to humbly disagree.



 You getting in my head? I hate Komamura the character


----------



## Rene (Nov 28, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Rene misquoting like a boss.


My failure shall go down in history.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 28, 2010)

Err... thanks I guess.


----------



## KBL (Nov 28, 2010)

Wth Rene?

  .

You're awesome anyway. .


----------



## Proxy (Nov 28, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> You realize Makarov is at least 80 right now, correct? If we assume every master lived to be around the age of 90-100, and was master of Fairy Tail until they died, that comes out to 270-300 years. Now then, if we also assume that Dragon Slayers live to incredibly old ages (as Mashima seemed to imply with Gajeel and Natsu not being able to get out of that damn barrier) then Zeref could have easily been around 270-300 years ago.
> 
> I'm seeing no inconsistency with this.



You're right. I thought it said he died over 400 years prior.


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

Wth is this. someone admitting they are wrong on my NF? 

Proxy is a bot.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 28, 2010)

deep discussions going on here.

too deep for my feeble mind.

anyways, i have a simple question: if Mest isn't the spy, who is?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 28, 2010)

Cash said:


> Wth is this. someone admitting they are wrong on my NF?
> 
> Proxy is a bot.



 .


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

Mest _is_ the spy.


----------



## Rene (Nov 28, 2010)

KBL said:


> Wth Rene?
> 
> .


Ganta is Komamura's dupe.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 28, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> anyways, i have a simple question: if Mest isn't the spy, who is?



Azuma was obviously the spy, after all I believe we only saw 6 people on the ship, and it was mentioned that one of the 7 kin was _already _on the island, hence Azuma, if I remember right.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 28, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Mest _is_ the spy.




he's from the council... the grimiore heart guys intimated that _they_ have a spy withing FT...


----------



## Pipe (Nov 28, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> deep discussions going on here.
> 
> too deep for my feeble mind.
> 
> anyways, i have a simple question: if Mest isn't the spy, who is?



azuma    ?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 28, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Azuma was obviously the spy, after all I believe we only saw 6 people on the ship, and it was mentioned that one of the 7 kin was _already _on the island, hence Azuma, if I remember right.



Who is Azuma again??


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 28, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> Who is Azuma again??



The guy who appeared at the end of the latest chapter?

Insert derp face here BA DUM TISH.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 28, 2010)

oh yeah 

thanks guys


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

It was Levi. She's got shifty eyes.


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

Rene said:


> Ganta is Komamura's dupe.
> 
> You heard it here first.



Not possible. Im the Tousen to his Komamura.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 28, 2010)

Really really good chapter. Nice bait and switch with Mest and the 7th Kin. Glad we finally got who he is and his purpose on the island. Nice teleportation magic.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 28, 2010)

Azuma hype. I'm liking these characters thus far. If Mashima can keep these characters for more than an arc, and make each of them legitimately strong, this arc will be the best.


----------



## Xion (Nov 28, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Azuma hype. I'm liking these characters thus far. If Mashima can keep these characters for more than an arc, and make each of them legitimately strong, this arc will be the best.



You're so optimistic.


----------



## KBL (Nov 28, 2010)

And you're pesimistic. .


----------



## Proxy (Nov 28, 2010)

Xion said:


> You're so optimistic.



If every arc was bad, I wouldn't have been, but Mashima's going good. I have faith


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 28, 2010)

Didn't Mest say something like "Master" when Zeref appeared?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 28, 2010)

Don't know about that.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 28, 2010)

Erza's transformation


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

Mest knows about some huge secret and I forgot he said something "he is on this island" after Zeref used his power. but he was also looking up in that panel. I still think he is there for Zeref. He works for the council but its just his cover.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 28, 2010)

Cash said:


> Mest knows about some huge secret and I forgot he said something "he is on this island" after Zeref used his power. but he was also looking up in that panel. I still think he is there for Zeref. He works for the council but its just his cover.



Does Zeref even know he's Zeref though? I can't picture him having an underling right now since he's still in his "slumber" state.


----------



## Cash (Nov 29, 2010)

No he does not know that. Which was pointless for people to be mad over that a couple of wks ago . Never said he was Zeref's underling, although that is a possibility. 

Thats a theory I came up with weeks back. Thats probably what you remember. Because I dont think he says "master" in the manga.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 29, 2010)

The way he talks about Zeref though seems like he's gonna kill two birds with one stone to get that promotion.


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 29, 2010)

Certainly seems happy that Zeref is on the island


----------



## Cash (Nov 29, 2010)

But who is Mest? really? Like I said, We can take 2 things from that panel. Did Mest actually sense Zeref when death kid went out of control or was he looking at GH airship. Both are a possible reason for him to say "he is here". Doesnt "He is Here" sound more like he expected whatever he saw/felt? 

Remember he did mention a secret to Wendy. I still think the council is just a good cover for him.


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 29, 2010)

Cash said:


> But who is Mest? really? Like I said, We can take 2 things from that panel. Did Mest actually sense Zeref when death kid went out of control or was he looking at GH airship. Both are a possible reason for him to say "he is here". Doesnt "He is Here" sound more like he expected whatever he saw/felt?
> 
> Remember he did mention a secret to Wendy. I still think the council is just a good cover for him.



Last chapter Mest said "But Grimoire Heart, on top of the Black Mage Zeref? Lady Luck must really be shining on me"

So it looks like he was expecting Zeref but not GH


----------



## Proxy (Nov 29, 2010)

Cash said:


> Mest knows about some huge secret and I forgot he said something "he is on this island" after Zeref used his power. but he was also looking up in that panel. I still think he is there for Zeref. He works for the council but its just his cover.





Cash said:


> But who is Mest? really? Like I said, We can take 2 things from that panel. Did Mest actually sense Zeref when death kid went out of control or was he looking at GH airship. Both are a possible reason for him to say "he is here". Doesnt "He is Here" sound more like he expected whatever he saw/felt?
> 
> Remember he did mention a secret to Wendy. I still think the council is just a good cover for him.



There shouldn't be a doubt that he's referring to him, seeing as how up until this chapter, he knew nothing about GH coming to the island. Besides, saying "he" should imply that he's referring to one person. If anything, the question should be how did the council know of Zeref being alive.


----------



## Cash (Nov 29, 2010)

Yup, he did say that. I dont think Azuma said anything about that either. With the secret+already knowing Zeref is on the island, Mest plays a bigger role than just shutting Fairy Tail down.


----------



## Cash (Nov 29, 2010)

Proxy said:


> There shouldn't be a doubt that he's referring to him, seeing as how up until this chapter, he knew nothing about GH coming to the island. Besides, saying "he" should imply that he's referring to one person. If anything, the question should be how did the council know of Zeref being alive.



ohh, another possibility. The council may have known already as well. Maybe they told him about the secret of the key that locks Zeref on the island?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 29, 2010)

Cash said:


> ohh, another possibility. The council may have known already as well. Maybe they told him about the secret of the key that locks Zeref on the island?





Another possibility. 

Mashima, don't disappoint me


----------



## Cash (Nov 29, 2010)

I think CB in unbanned with a name change. But he didnt answer my VM


----------



## Kuya (Nov 29, 2010)

He's just looking to get a promotion


----------



## Proxy (Nov 29, 2010)

Mest does nothing but fail


----------



## Cash (Nov 29, 2010)

Kuya said:


> He's just looking to get a promotion



Makes him sound like Fred Flintstone

yabadabadoo


----------



## Blinky (Nov 29, 2010)

He wants to get upgraded to fodder lieutenant.


----------



## Darc (Nov 29, 2010)

Mest jizzed his pants when he felt Zeref because he's about to go Hero Mode and capture him along with shutting down FT, promotion confirmed


----------



## Cash (Nov 29, 2010)

Darc wins the thread.


----------



## Darc (Nov 29, 2010)

The truth always wins.


----------



## KBL (Nov 29, 2010)

Fairy Tail didn't make it in the MoTM.

.

Well, this is not over... .


----------



## Cromer (Nov 29, 2010)

I somehow, subconscioulsy, subliminally just knew that Mest was going to disappoint and turn out to be a fail salaryman looking for a promotion.


----------



## Cash (Nov 29, 2010)

KBL said:


> Fairy Tail didn't make it in the MoTM.
> 
> .
> 
> Well, this is not over... .



Damn :/       .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 29, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Mashima, don't disappoint me


Where have I heard this before


----------



## Cash (Nov 29, 2010)

He is back in all his pessimistic glory


----------



## Pipe (Nov 29, 2010)

KBL said:


> Fairy Tail didn't make it in the MoTM.
> 
> .
> 
> Well, this is not over... .


----------



## KBL (Nov 29, 2010)

pek pek pek


----------



## Kuya (Nov 29, 2010)

We need to combine our forces to make Fairy Tail MoTM to start off 2011


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 29, 2010)

Next month is a must


----------



## Sito (Nov 29, 2010)

Not everyone here is going to vote for it tho. 

.theyll be like 'Omg Ft is cool but i really liked bleach this month cuz im gay"


----------



## Darc (Nov 29, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> Not everyone here is going to vote for it tho.
> 
> .theyll be like 'Omg Ft is cool but i really liked bleach this month cuz im gay"



Anyone who does that needs to be excommunicated from this thread at once


----------



## Sito (Nov 29, 2010)

agreed. 10 char


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2010)

Haters gonna hate

Seriously its just manga guys we can all get along in this magical world of otkaku


----------



## Sito (Nov 29, 2010)

^You one of those bleach guise i described in my post?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Xion (Nov 29, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Next month is a *Mest*



Fixed.


----------



## Cash (Nov 29, 2010)

Xion


----------



## Sito (Nov 29, 2010)

Sito


----------



## KBL (Nov 29, 2010)

Cash.


----------



## Sito (Nov 29, 2010)

finally you get a noteworthy sig kbl,


----------



## KBL (Nov 29, 2010)

I had several Gajeel sets, but this is one of the best... but i can't compare it with your set Sito .


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 29, 2010)

Dont worry. Mest will get it next month


----------



## Pipe (Nov 30, 2010)

some of FT readers are also Bleach readers


----------



## Sito (Nov 30, 2010)

^which is why we don't have inteligent conversations and only talk about pedos, lolis, and tits.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 30, 2010)

Mainly dat Erza


----------



## Sito (Nov 30, 2010)

and dat Juvia


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 30, 2010)

Just the way he looks... Fodder


----------



## Cash (Nov 30, 2010)

KBL DAT SET 



.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> ^which is why we don't have inteligent conversations and only talk about pedos, lolis, and tits.



Its usually someone whining about how something wont go well. Intelligent convo happens in here all the time. If you look a few pages back you will see a giant tl;dr. we're actually pretty serious once the chapter is out. now until then *clears throat*

MEST


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Nov 30, 2010)

I just caught up, and I love this manga.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Stupid (Sexy) Gajeel


----------



## Alchemist73 (Nov 30, 2010)

I couldn't help, but laugh at Gazille on the cover. He's got his bitch and his cat, now he's set to go.


----------



## Nic (Nov 30, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> Not everyone here is going to vote for it tho.
> 
> .theyll be like 'Omg Ft is cool but i really liked bleach this month cuz im gay"



well Bleach might be having an interesting chapter for once in two months this week.  And I do say might.   Not really expecting much so i'll stick to FT. :/


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nic said:


> well Bleach might be having an interesting chapter for once in two months this week.  And I do say might.   Not really expecting much so i'll stick to FT. :/



I can't decide which is worse, Bleach, Naruto or FT haters? 

and we have intelligent convos, once we get past all the fanservice and hyping and arguing over Mest and Gildartz


----------



## Sito (Nov 30, 2010)

Gildartz>Mest : D


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 30, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> I can't decide which is worse, Bleach, Naruto or FT haters?


Fantards and haters are both bad


----------



## Chicama (Nov 30, 2010)

Bleach isn't even that bad, its just Kubo's pacing is terrible. Character designs and amazing artwork make up for it I reckon 

Anyway, as far as predictions for the next chapter goes, I'm guessing Azuma's explosion draws the attention of Makarov who arrives to see Pantherlily defeated. Azuma explains GH's plan, Makarov is shocked and decides to finish it quickly by using Fairy Law. GH will use something that negates the power, some sort of Lachryma perhaps? Azuma states FT doesn't stand a chance and reveals Zeref is currently on the island. He then flees, leaving Makarov stunned.

I'm not sure what Mashima's planning to do with Fairy Law, but needless to say it needs to be nerfed


----------



## Aerik (Nov 30, 2010)

Magic more powerful then fairy Law will proberly be able to negate it or diminish the effect. Makes more sense aswell because there are bound to come more powerful mages, some that are actually on par with the 10 mage saints. 

I expect Gildartz or even Laxus to make a return this arcade, otherwise I dont see many posibilities of Fairy Tail standing up to that big of an army (they also seem to be stronger then Oracion Seis)


----------



## Chicama (Nov 30, 2010)

Hmm, I'm not sure Mashima would let Gildartz return as he deliberately sent him back to the guild when GH arrived. Luxus would be nice to see though. A few posts posts back I mentioned I'd welcome that guy back with open arms, whatever time or place, so him appearing would definitely raise this arc to the top of my list.

I have my doubts that FTs actually gonna make it out of this one unharmed though, so perhaps wishing for Luxus' return will be better saved for another arc.


----------



## Aerik (Nov 30, 2010)

Chicama said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure Mashima would let Gildartz return as he deliberately sent him back to the guild when GH arrived. Luxus would be nice to see though. A few posts posts back I mentioned I'd welcome that guy back with open arms, whatever time or place, so him appearing would definitely raise this arc to the top of my list.
> 
> I have my doubts that FTs actually gonna make it out of this one unharmed though, so perhaps wishing for Luxus' return will be better saved for another arc.



the problem I see is that, like with the phantom arcade, they really need to defeat every member of the guild to end the arcade because a tactical retreat wouldn't make sense imo. 

Also with Mystogan and Laxus gone the offensive power of FT dropped a little and atm I cant really think of 7 S-class mages in Fairy tail that could solo a member of the 7-kin of purgatory. Gildartz returning could be a way to make a 'suprise' entrance and give FT an extra mage+awesome battle. 

I really think Makarov is going to retire this arcade, it has been foreshadowed so I think something is going to happen to him.


----------



## Chicama (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, I was discussing the possibilty of Makarov's retirement or even death. As you've said, it has been foreshadowed and hinted upon throughout the series, and the way this arc is heading, with the hype of the 7 kin and the appearance of Zeref, I think the old codger's time may be coming to an end.

And I agree Gildartz's "return in the knick of time" would be badass, but I think it was too coincidental Mashima purposefully sent him, Fried (Who could have stood a chance against the 7 kin) and Bixlow away from the island. Its like he didn't want any of the stronger characters to get in the way of whats about to happen.

Honestly, I am hoping GH won't be dealt with in a single arc, and thats why I'm wishing FT will lose here. I meant, the guild has Ultear as a member, is part of the Balam Alliance (Although, that didn't stop Oracion Seis' one arc defeat), and Zeref, whos most likely gonna become the series' central antagonist, seemed to play a big part in Charles vision. All this has got me thinking Mashima won't bail FT out this time, and they will lose.

But I've been wrong about Fairy Tail before


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 30, 2010)

Chicama said:


> Bleach isn't even that bad, its just Kubo's pacing is terrible.



Heh...Bleach has alot more problems than it's pacing but this isn't the right



Chicama said:


> Character designs and amazing artwork make up for it I reckon



Not really, in that case why don't you look at an artbook instead


----------



## Chicama (Nov 30, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Heh...Bleach has alot more problems than it's pacing but this isn't the right
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, in that case why don't you look at an artbook instead



Well I do actually own All Colour But The Black, and I am hoping Kubo will release another artbook with more of his recent works in. I know it isn't a masterpiece by any means, but to me, I actually don't mind Bleach's story that much and don't think it desereves all the hate it gets. I've had this discussion with my friends tons of times. I guess Its just a matter of personal preference?


----------



## darrenlky (Nov 30, 2010)

*weird little green creature found in fairy tail anime*

can anyone identify this weird little green creature?
it looks like a green warrior version of the white "plue"
and the forehead seems to show a chinese symbol "中? meaning middle.


----------



## Chicama (Nov 30, 2010)

Thats what they call a "San Juan Wolf".


----------



## Nic (Nov 30, 2010)

.ıl"L?per?iόSitό"lı. said:


> Gildartz>Mest : D


that really goes without saying at this point.


----------



## Aerik (Nov 30, 2010)

Mest


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 30, 2010)

Chicama said:


> Yeah, I was discussing the possibilty of Makarov's retirement or even death.



Can't see it happening this arc - my guess is Ivan will kill him and Laxus will avenge him.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 30, 2010)

It's just another weird thingy in the background.


----------



## Aerik (Nov 30, 2010)

KaaN23 said:


> Can't see it happening this arc - my guess is Ivan will kill him and Laxus will avenge him.



I think Ivan will be saved for a later arcade, especially since Gajeel seems to play a major part in it.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 30, 2010)

Chicama said:


> Well I do actually own All Colour But The Black, and I am hoping Kubo will release another artbook with more of his recent works in. I know it isn't a masterpiece by any means, but to me, I actually don't mind Bleach's story that much and don't think it desereves all the hate it gets. I've had this discussion with my friends tons of times. I guess Its just a matter of personal preference?


You're right, Bleach is sorta the the punching bag of the Jump lineup nowadays but it's always been a style over substance variety since it's hey day. Fairy Tail on the other hand....


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 30, 2010)

Gazille is only a double agent
I thought Mashima abandoned that plot a while ago but he started referencing it again after Edoras so I guess he has plans for it.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 30, 2010)

darrenlky said:


> can anyone identify this weird little green creature?
> it looks like a green warrior version of the white "plue"
> and the forehead seems to show a chinese symbol "中? meaning middle.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Just Mashima's random creations 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darc (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey where can I watch the FT ANIME? Someone help me out and why do I see Charlie, are they that far into the manga or are arcs being skipped/not happening in the right order?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Just Mashima's random creations
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I lol'd       .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 30, 2010)

Darc said:


> Hey where can I watch the FT ANIME? Someone help me out and why do I see Charlie, are they that far into the manga or are arcs being skipped/not happening in the right order?


Uh, it's be going on since Fall of last year and it's been pretty faithful up until this point without skipping any arcs and adding filler with the exception of a few alterations


----------



## Proxy (Nov 30, 2010)

Darc said:


> Hey where can I watch the FT ANIME? Someone help me out and why do I see Charlie, are they that far into the manga or are arcs being skipped/not happening in the right order?



They covered every arc, save for Edolas and this arc. They're mid-way into the OS one as we speak.



Blinky said:


> I lol'd       .



And without a scratch on him


----------



## Blinky (Nov 30, 2010)

Gildartz only used a pinky.


----------



## Cash (Nov 30, 2010)

THAT GILDARTS PIC IS NOT COOL


----------



## Darc (Nov 30, 2010)

Cool, but where can I watch it, help me out loves


----------



## Cash (Nov 30, 2010)

Darc said:


> Cool, but where can I watch it, help me out loves



Ch.18


----------



## Darc (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks Cash, Mest heads fo lyfe


----------



## Cash (Nov 30, 2010)

You make me proud Darc


----------



## Pipe (Nov 30, 2010)

tits are always welcome in this thread and lol the anime always do that, someone remember the creature that was in gerard lachrima


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 30, 2010)

Pipe said:


> tits are always welcome in this thread and lol the anime always do that, someone remember the creature that was in gerard lachrima



It was spongebob that was so hilarious
I was like WTF?


----------



## wolfteam000 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have totally lost what we were talking about...what are we talking about?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 30, 2010)

FT anime and random creatures that pop up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah those funny random creatures who in the end will be part of a guild full of random creatures which will be used in a filler arc and they will be strongest than Natsu and OS, c?mmon you know it?s true, no one of those is around when all the other fodders are taken down,


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 1, 2010)

Am I the only one who wishes Erza had stayed in that bikini+apron combo?


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 1, 2010)

i thought Fairy Tail will be getting its own section here in NF?

remove the the whole Bleach Avenue and replace it with Fairy Tail Avenue.

bleach is garbage now.

one piece, naruto and fairy tail are the big three. its canon


----------



## Blinky (Dec 1, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> i thought Fairy Tail will be getting its own section here in NF?
> 
> remove the the whole Bleach Avenue and replace it with Fairy Tail Avenue.
> 
> ...



The Bleach avenue is the best one why would they get rid of it ?  

Also lol @ big three.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 1, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> one piece, naruto and fairy tail are the big three. its canon


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 1, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Am I the only one who wishes Erza had stayed in that bikini+apron combo?



What makes you think you're the only one?


----------



## KBL (Dec 1, 2010)

Just make another section.

The big 3 + Fairy Tail like many forums.

,


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 1, 2010)

^And that's a good thing?


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 1, 2010)

All I see a new section bringing is trolls and threads talking about why Fairy Tail is the worst shonen ever.
Still it would be fun in the beginning.


----------



## Chicama (Dec 1, 2010)

Depends what they're like. From my experience, theres 3 types of posters in the FT fandom:

-Those who discuss the plot
-Those who post the boobs
-Those who troll and bring the series down just for the hell of it

Either of the first 2 are okay by my standards


----------



## Cooli (Dec 1, 2010)

Are there any raws/scans out?


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> All I see a new section bringing is trolls and threads talking about why Fairy Tail is the worst shonen ever.
> Still it would be fun in the beginning.



That and endless pairings discussion.



Chicama said:


> And I agree Gildartz's "return in the knick of time" would be badass, but I think it was too coincidental Mashima purposefully sent him, Fried (Who could have stood a chance against the 7 kin) and Bixlow away from the island. Its like he didn't want any of the stronger characters to get in the way of whats about to happen.
> 
> Honestly, I am hoping GH won't be dealt with in a single arc, and thats why I'm wishing FT will lose here. I meant, the guild has Ultear as a member, is part of the Balam Alliance (Although, that didn't stop Oracion Seis' one arc defeat), and Zeref, whos most likely gonna become the series' central antagonist, seemed to play a big part in Charles vision. All this has got me thinking Mashima won't bail FT out this time, and they will lose.
> 
> But I've been wrong about Fairy Tail before



If Gildartz was present he would probably take out GH single handedly, which would take away too much of the spotlight from our dear protagonist.  I'm cool with this though as long as we see some character development out of this and not have it end with one of Natsu's convenient power up attacks.

I agree that GH should take more than one arc to defeat; it might actually force FT members to try and improve.  At the very least, I hope that Zeref gets away and starts causing some trouble.


----------



## neostar8710 (Dec 1, 2010)

there should be a part in the story where we see elfman get another arm


----------



## Proxy (Dec 1, 2010)

There should be a part in the story where we get a new main character


----------



## Blinky (Dec 1, 2010)

Natsu's twin brother with even more nakama power.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 1, 2010)

Who is going to die/gravely injuried this arc?
My vote is Cana. She is a veteran guild member, her magic is pretty lame, and has the least connections to the superstars in the guild. Also despite her age and being an S class candidate she has not done anything nor been featured in any fights. In fact she has been off paneled for to show Mirajane.

Possible Deaths.
Ezra S class mage and Mashima has been finding ways to get rid them for a while. She has spent most of career being sidelined, handicapped, or crying over gerad. Her death may be an excuse to bring Gerad back into the plot (though her being alive has already done a good job of that so far).

Gildartz is also an S class mage, stronger then all the previous S class mages shown by admission of both Luxus and Mystgun. Him being in Fairytail is a plothole Mashima wants to fix somehow. Why its a plothole? Well Gildartz isn't an asshole like Luxus or a emo like Mystgun, he actually wants to be involved, fighting bad guys, except that is Natsu's job and Natsu MUST fight the final villian. Soo count down till Gildartz departure.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 1, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Natsu's twin brother with even more nakama power.



With a pink muffler 



Wuzzman said:


> Who is going to die/gravely injuried this arc?
> My vote is Cana. She is a veteran guild member, her magic is pretty lame, and has the least connections to the superstars in the guild. Also despite her age and being an S class candidate she has not done anything nor been featured in any fights. In fact she has been off paneled for to show Mirajane.
> 
> Possible Deaths.
> ...



Gildartz will probably last until the end of the Raven Tail arc, seeing as how him and Ivan appear to be rivals. Besides, if Mashima does things correctly, having Natsu take every match even though being severely outclassed would return things to how it was before: bad.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 1, 2010)

The pink muffler is where he stores his nakama power.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 1, 2010)

Its already bad. I wouldn't expect anything different from FT because it gave us 3 good chaps.


----------



## Chicama (Dec 1, 2010)

I think Erza kicking the bucket is a little out there at the moment. Being part of the main cast, plus one of Mashima's favourites speaks against it I'd say, especially when she needs decent closer on the Jellal situation. Plus, shes a popular character so I'm pretty sure most of FT's fanbase would be quite pissed.

Canas an interesting choice (though, I'm against it). She's is indeed playing an important part in this arc with her mysterious secret, and I never really gave the idea of it ending in her death a thought. Though, to say she's lame may not be fair. She showed decent leadership during the Phantom Lord arc and has been chosen as a candidate for the S-Class trial 5 times now, despite her failing. She must be doing something right.

I agree with Proxy about Gildartz. His dislike for Ivan has been revealed and I hope Mashima will keep it in mind for the future. Besides, Fairy Tail being led by a grizzeled, laid back, ginger power house is one of the reasons he's my top choice for guild master, whenever Makarov announces who's next in line.

I will agree Natsu's habit of taking out the Big Bad is getting a little old. This time, I think we all wanna see Makarov vs Hades go down


----------



## Nic (Dec 1, 2010)

Proxy said:


> There should be a part in the story where we get a new main character


who or what would you suggest for main character then?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 1, 2010)

> his time, I think we all wanna see Makarov vs Hades go down



Yes. 1000x yes. 



Nic said:


> who or what would you suggest for main character then?



Not Natsu.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 1, 2010)

Nic said:


> who or what would you suggest for main character then?





Blinky said:


> Not Natsu.



 .


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 1, 2010)

Cana will die shes already acting like a bitch over the S class trial being interrupted. 
In Charle's vision we saw Lucy crying so I'm almost certain Cana's going to die if someone dies this arc.

Maybe Makarov too but that depends on what happens in the new chapter.


----------



## Chicama (Dec 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Cana will die shes already acting like a bitch over the S class trial being interrupted.
> In Charle's vision we saw Lucy crying so I'm almost certain Cana's going to die if someone dies this arc.
> 
> Maybe Makarov too but that depends on what happens in the new chapter.



Check again at whos crying


----------



## Punpun (Dec 1, 2010)

Cana dieing would mean Lucy will nakama-punch Capricorno.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 1, 2010)

Chicama said:


> I think Erza kicking the bucket is a little out there at the moment. Being part of the main cast, plus one of Mashima's favourites speaks against it I'd say, especially when she needs decent closer on the Jellal situation. Plus, shes a popular character so I'm pretty sure most of FT's fanbase would be quite pissed.
> 
> Canas an interesting choice (though, I'm against it). She's is indeed playing an important part in this arc with her mysterious secret, and I never really gave the idea of it ending in her death a thought. Though, to say she's lame may not be fair. She showed decent leadership during the Phantom Lord arc and has been chosen as a candidate for the S-Class trial 5 times now, despite her failing. She must be doing something right.
> 
> ...



Luffy has beaten every big bad in his series from the beginning lolz. Natsu was really good early in Fairy Tail, then simmered away into "unbearable cliche" after tower of paradise. The difference is that Luffy is the biggest power level on his team so regardless of how much he is outclasses, no one else can fill his shoes, made even more humorlessly obvious during thriller bark. Natsu however is NOT the strongest power level far from it. In fact his power level has been stated numerous times to be far lower then the power levels of people on the _same mission that he is on_. Mashima forcing him front and center doesn't work because we the audience know that they are better people for the job doing nothing at the exact moment in time natsu is soloing boss man. 

This is also why naruto and bleach fundamentally stopped working, we are told that there are several people stronger than the main yet naruto and ichigo keep fighting the big bad again and again and again.

I think mashima wanted to kill Ezra back at tower of paradise but didn't want the fanbase to rage. Honestly Mashima doesn't know what to do with Ezra and I wouldn't be surprised if he is still trying to figure out a way to kill her. I suspect Glidartz will be sidelined later, Mashima has been working hard to find ways to remove the S class mages from the guild.


----------



## Darc (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't really understand all the Natsu complaints, his power ups are all well timed and legit


----------



## Blinky (Dec 1, 2010)

It's nothing to do with his power-ups. 

I just think he's kinda dull.


----------



## BVB (Dec 1, 2010)

We already know who's the new main character.


*Spoiler*: __ 



gildartz :ho


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 1, 2010)

Erza won't die.

Mashima has proven once before he doesn't have the balls to kill her off even when it would've been in a suitably heroic manner. He's also not going to be rid of the most popular female in the series


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 1, 2010)

Didn't you guys forget? The previous arc taught us that people in Fairy Tail don't actually die but they're magically transported to another world where everything is opposite and apparently the only way to get back is to extinguish all the magic. It happened to Lisanna


----------



## Sito (Dec 1, 2010)

Chicama said:


> Depends what they're like. From my experience, theres 3 types of posters in the FT fandom:
> 
> -Those who discuss the plot
> -Those who post the boobs
> ...



Im actually all three, depends what people are talking about tho. 




aionaraP said:


> i thought Fairy Tail will be getting its own section here in NF?
> 
> remove the the whole Bleach Avenue and replace it with Fairy Tail Avenue.
> 
> ...



The big three was a term for the 3 best selling manga(by far) but now only onepiece is left, Naruto and Bleach don't sell as much. But the term won't change just cuz people are dumb and they think naruto/bleach will get better, since they used to be good and they just think its a bad arc/saga and itll go away, LIKE ME. Im saying i used to like bleach and naruto but they suck now, but i still follow it hoping it would get better, actually i wouldn't use suck since i actually like it more then other shitty manga. 

Although i agree that FT should get its own section, many forums have sections for the big three+FT, just like Manga stream, they kow whats good manga and whats bad, and they have a whole section for FT so they obviously like the amazing tits plot.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 1, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Luffy has beaten every big bad in his series from the beginning lolz. Natsu was really good early in Fairy Tail, then simmered away into "unbearable cliche" after tower of paradise. The difference is that Luffy is the biggest power level on his team so regardless of how much he is outclasses, no one else can fill his shoes, made even more humorlessly obvious during thriller bark. Natsu however is NOT the strongest power level far from it. In fact his power level has been stated numerous times to be far lower then the power levels of people on the _same mission that he is on_. Mashima forcing him front and center doesn't work because we the audience know that they are better people for the job doing nothing at the exact moment in time natsu is soloing boss man.
> 
> This is also why naruto and bleach fundamentally stopped working, we are told that there are several people stronger than the main yet naruto and ichigo keep fighting the big bad again and again and again.
> 
> I think mashima wanted to kill Ezra back at tower of paradise but didn't want the fanbase to rage. Honestly Mashima doesn't know what to do with Ezra and I wouldn't be surprised if he is still trying to figure out a way to kill her. I suspect Glidartz will be sidelined later, Mashima has been working hard to find ways to remove the S class mages from the guild.



When FT started, Natsu was a likable character. Against Erigor, their was some strategy involved in the match. Since ToP, we've been given nothing but power-ups and blatant jobbing for him to win.

Natsu vs. Gerard - Ate Etherion rocks and went Dragonforce. Quick win.
Natsu vs. Luxus - Apparently weakened from eating said Etherion, only to miraculously become healed and ready to fight. On top of being beaten down several times, wins due to jobbing.
Natsu vs. Cobra - I must say, it was a legitimate loss, save for Cobra's fail demise.
Natsu vs. Zero - Losing badly, Dragonforce not enough to cause much damage, but somehow gathers the strength to beat an attack that was stronger than the attacks that were giving him problems to begin with. Not to mention Zero's attempt to kill certain people, which only resulted in tattered clothing. Fanservice? 
Natsu and co. vs. Dragonzord - Despite the random appearance of the Dragonzord, this match was a good one. There wasn't any jobbing per se, and teamwork prevailed. 



Darc said:


> I don't really understand all the Natsu complaints, his power ups are all well timed and legit



Timed to plot? 



Blinky said:


> It's nothing to do with his power-ups.
> 
> I just think he's kinda dull.



Aside from the nakama power-ups, Natsu's a generic shounen character. I would have liked another character to be the main. Hell, give me a younger Makarov/Gildartz, and build on them or Erza  even. Truth be told, give me chibi Pantherlily and I'll enjoy watching him rampage more than Natsu


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 1, 2010)

New ppl coming in might make everything all the more confusing  and a heck lotta fights would start, might not be a good idea. We've got a nice small group here anyway :33


----------



## BVB (Dec 1, 2010)

I was looking through some fanart at deviantart and thought I could share some with you. :33


----------



## Cash (Dec 1, 2010)

Chibi Erza and DAT Juvia pek


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 1, 2010)

meh I like FT and bleach. other manga have had weaker leads as well but both natsu and ichigo are approaching stronger and stronger plateaus. they both have potential only need better attitudes and focus. hell even naruto was weak for the longest time.

natsu being front and center is often dumb but he is quite resilient just like ichigo and naruto. no biggie to me and natsu is on the brink of enlightenment as gildartz has finally taught him something important. ichigo has had many of those moments, naruto not as many but some. FT has a ton of plot to run out so expect natsu to mature and change a lot.  

maybe levy or cana die, or mirajane another s-class oooh that would be painful. only male death I can see is marakov that would be mirajane bad. levy and cana slighly less. lisanna would be luls.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 1, 2010)

ErzaxNatsu 

ErzaxEdo-Lucy


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Speaking of which, any recommendations for anime (not manga)? I'm running out of stuff to watch. I enjoy stuff like Darker than Black, FT, OP, DN, Code Geass, so anything similar? I was thinking of Durarara, but I dunno


----------



## Cash (Dec 2, 2010)

Durarara is awesome.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2010)

I hear Dragonball Z is pretty good


----------



## Sito (Dec 2, 2010)

Dragonball(z) s great

im actually geting the series for christmas
mostly cuz i never read the manga only watched the anime and everytime i look for db manga its edgy and ugh.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I hear Dragonball Z is pretty good





Sitό said:


> Dragonball(z) s great
> 
> im actually geting the series for christmas
> mostly cuz i never read the manga only watched the anime and everytime i look for db manga its edgy and ugh.



haha watched it of course, it's the anime/manga classic, everyone should have watched it XD Vegeta ftw


----------



## Sito (Dec 2, 2010)

Haha ofcourse everyone watched the anime lol. Even people at my school still remember DBZ but arent into anime/manga that much, as in the sense of looking it up and watching/reading eps/chapts. 

VEGETA FOR THE FUCKING WIN. I don't know why people hate him so much, he's probably my fav character. I think i remember actually crying when he was holding trunks then hit him and went on do stop buu. OMG T____T

edit: Im going to go watch that part right now brb


----------



## KBL (Dec 2, 2010)

lol people saying Natsu is dull when he's just like Luffy .

double standarts? .

But whatever.


SOMEONE POST TITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sito (Dec 2, 2010)

Whos talking about FT?


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Dec 2, 2010)

Natsu dies, main character is now Jellal


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sitό said:


> Dragonball(z) s great
> 
> im actually geting the series for christmas
> mostly cuz i never read the manga only watched the anime and everytime i look for db manga its edgy and ugh.







wolfteam000 said:


> haha watched it of course, it's the anime/manga classic, everyone should have watched it XD Vegeta ftw



Gohan 



KBL said:


> lol people saying Natsu is dull when he's just like Luffy .
> 
> double standarts? .



i c wut u did thar 

Oh, and Natsu is dull. Bland everything. The best thing about Natsu is Happy


----------



## Sito (Dec 2, 2010)

Best thing is his happiness?


----------



## Chicama (Dec 2, 2010)

I remember watching DBZ as a kid. Yamcha was my favourite back then, but looking back now, he didn't do very much 

On topic, I've already given my thoughts on Natsu.


Chicama said:


> As for Natsu, I'll admit hes grown on me after hearing his Anime VA. He is indeed very similar to Luffy (Falling asleep while eating, lacking common sense, cares deeply for his nakama), but at least Mashima tried to diversify them by giving Natsu his motion sickness. Sadly, the likenesses outweigh the differences.
> 
> I do like his design however, and his magic and fighting style's pretty baller too. He isn't the best main lead in my opinion, but he does the job pretty well.


----------



## KBL (Dec 2, 2010)

Natsu = Luffy

Both are bland for me.

My favourite character in FT is Gajeel, my favourite character in OP is Crocodile.

.


----------



## Sito (Dec 2, 2010)

^lol at Yamcha XD

omg click here if you don't suck, watch it towards the end, epic shit

Imma go look for it in manga form, hope it aint to crappy


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sitό said:


> Best thing is his happiness?



Happy teh blu cat


----------



## Kuya (Dec 2, 2010)

KBL said:


> Natsu = Luffy
> 
> Both are bland for me.
> 
> ...



Natsu =/= Luffy


----------



## Aerik (Dec 2, 2010)

Sitό said:


> ^lol at Yamcha XD
> 
> omg click here if you don't suck, watch it towards the end, epic shit
> 
> Imma go look for it in manga form, hope it aint to crappy



one of the best episodes ever. 

Vegeta


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you guys think the anime has done the manga justice so far? I think it's probably one of the worst shonen adaptions I can think of, but that's just my opinion. Mainly for the animation of the fight scenes and the censorship.


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Happy teh blu cat


Happy the blue baby Dragon 

 get your facts straight


----------



## Aerik (Dec 2, 2010)

Alchemist73 said:


> Do you guys think the anime has done the manga justice so far? I think it's probably one of the worst shonen adaptions I can think of, but that's just my opinion. Mainly for the animation of the fight scenes and the censorship.



so far? the best compared to Bleach and naruto. The animation is quite good imo and the music+scene combination is one of the best that I have seen in the anime's that I watched.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't really like the anime at all. Except for the music. FOLK METAL!!11!


----------



## Omolara (Dec 2, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I don't really like the anime at all. Except for the music. FOLK METAL!!11!



I don't even watch it, but yeah, the music is awesome. Kinda like how I stopped watching Shippuuden, but still have all the OSTs. I sometimes get them confused because quite a few of his FT tracks sound like his Shippuuden tracks.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 2, 2010)

Omolara said:


> I don't even watch it, but yeah, the music is awesome. Kinda like how I stopped watching Shippuuden, but still have all the OSTs. I sometimes get them confused because quite a few of his FT tracks sound like his Shippuuden tracks.



Yeah the music is freaking awesome. The reason they sound similar is because they are both composed by the same guy, Yasuharu Takanashi. He's great.


----------



## KBL (Dec 2, 2010)

I love the anime.

They did a great job with the VA's, music and they usually make the final fights of the arc epic, i want to see Dorma Animu animated .


----------



## Blinky (Dec 2, 2010)

Makarov and his little kitty outfit


----------



## Aerik (Dec 2, 2010)

Both very awesome moments indeed 

this is the best battle currently animated though 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul6M1h7jLEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 2, 2010)

Aerik said:


> Both very awesome moments indeed
> 
> this is the best battle currently animated though
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul6M1h7jLEE[/YOUTUBE]



Is that really the best animated fight? Doesn't look impressive at all TBH.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 2, 2010)

The animation is sucky in general.


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 2, 2010)

I could never really get into the anime, it always struck me as being rather childish.  That, and I really can't stand the sound of Happy's voice.


----------



## Hinodeh (Dec 2, 2010)

New cover is out. Credit goes to Heji-sama.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 2, 2010)

Gildartz not on the cover  

EVEN FUCKING MEST IS ON IT.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 2, 2010)

Aerik said:


> Both very awesome moments indeed
> 
> this is the best battle currently animated though
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul6M1h7jLEE[/YOUTUBE]



that's 8 minutes of my life i'm not getting back.


----------



## KBL (Dec 2, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Is that really the best animated fight? Doesn't look impressive at all TBH.



Well if you expect Bones level of animation i suggest that you don't watch the anime .

I'm not that picky about animation (I'm still watching shippuden ), so i don't have a problem with it.

They're doing a decent job.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 2, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Is that really the best animated fight? Doesn't look impressive at all TBH.



when I said 'currently animated' I refered to the adaption from manga to anime, not the animation itself. Animation wise I could care less what the best fight is. Makarov VS Jose is an awesome fight and the anime-team did a good job.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2010)

Muk said:


> Happy the blue baby Dragon
> 
> get your facts straight



I stand corrected. No need to point guns, bro 



Aerik said:


> Both very awesome moments indeed
> 
> this is the best battle currently animated though
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul6M1h7jLEE[/YOUTUBE]



And it's filler, no less.



Hinodeh said:


> New cover is out. Credit goes to Heji-sama.



No Gildartz, Erza, and we have Charle, Mest, and Gray on the cover. The trifecta of fail


----------



## Cash (Dec 2, 2010)

COVER IS BOSS, MEST AND JUVIA!!!!


----------



## Blinky (Dec 2, 2010)

I knew Cash would orgasm over the cover


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2010)

While the rest of us, civilized people, dislike it


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 2, 2010)

You forgot to mention Happy


----------



## Chicama (Dec 2, 2010)

The covers pretty nice. Mashima's artstyle is definitely improving to say the least, though, I was secretly hoping for a coloured Seven Kin of Purgatory. Guess I'll have to wait it out until the next volume 

Cana <3


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 2, 2010)

Aerik said:


> when I said 'currently animated' I refered to the adaption from manga to anime, not the animation itself. Animation wise I could care less what the best fight is. *Makarov VS Jose is an awesome fight and the anime-team did a good job.*


Yes Makarov VS Jose was an awesome fight.....in the manga, the anime however was crap given how short it was in comparison and how much they edited out from it


KBL said:


> Well if you expect Bones level of animation i suggest that you don't watch the anime .
> 
> I'm not that picky about animation (I'm still watching shippuden ), so i don't have a problem with it.
> 
> They're doing a decent job.


But even shippuden is better animated than Fairy Tail at it's worst even


Hinodeh said:


> New cover is out. Credit goes to Heji-sama.



The fu....eh it looks alright, Mashima does too much of these kind of splash covers in my opinion, let's just hope he doesn't let the recent sucess of the manga this year goes to hs head


----------



## Blinky (Dec 2, 2010)

No Gildartz = Bad cover.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 2, 2010)

Blinky said:


> No Gildartz = Bad cover.


Next cover will be just Gildartz head taking up the entire cover while Natsu runs in the foreground. Similar to One Piece's vol. 57 cover with Whitebeard


----------



## Blinky (Dec 2, 2010)

Now that would be a good cover. So does the next volume cover the gildartz fight or is it this one ?


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2010)

Shouldn't we be seeing Natsu crying on the next cover with Gildartz towering over him?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 2, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Now that would be a good cover. So does the next volume cover the gildartz fight or is it this one ?


I'm not sure how many chapters are covered in volume 24, I know the previous volume covered most of Natsu, Gajeel and Wendy's fight with Faust but not the ending of Edorlas arc


----------



## Aerik (Dec 2, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Yes Makarov VS Jose was an awesome fight.....in the manga, the anime however was crap given how short it was in comparison and how much they edited out from it



If I remember correctly they didnt skip any important dialogue. The manga fight would've prolly been shorter, they only traded 1-2 blows before Fairy Law, the Anime did about the same (only 2 different attacks afaik). 

Its your personal opinion ofcourse that you think the manga is better, but I think the anime team did a very good job on the fight.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 2, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Shouldn't we be seeing Natsu crying on the next cover with Gildartz towering over him?


Like this?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 2, 2010)

Aerik said:


> If I remember correctly they didnt skip any important dialogue. The manga fight would've prolly been shorter, they only traded 1-2 blows before Fairy Law, *the Anime did about the same* (only 2 different attacks afaik).


No, in the manga Jose at least put up a fight when Makarov arrived while in the anime he was dealt with quickly with Makarov unleashes Fairy Law at his disposal right then and there


----------



## Blinky (Dec 2, 2010)

lol @ the over dramatic Naruto cover.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Like this?



Dat Sasuke 

But yeah, exactly like that, but with more manliness because it's Gildartz and not Itachi 



Judge Fudge said:


> No, in the manga Jose at least put up a fight when Makarov arrived while in the anime he was dealt with quickly with Makarov unleashes Fairy Law at his disposal right then and there



The anime had more fighting than the manga did. The only thing Jose did in the manga was catch Makarov with one small hit before he used Fairy Law. In the anime, they at least developed a fight before FL was used.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 2, 2010)

Proxy said:


> The anime had more fighting than the manga did. The only thing Jose did in the manga was catch Makarov with one small hit before he used Fairy Law. In the anime, they at least developed a fight before FL was used.



indeed, they also hit each other with the same blow (but the anime removed the blood).

@naruto cover: Why am I thinking about Celine Dion when I see that cover?


----------



## Cash (Dec 2, 2010)

Dat Sasuke and Itachi


----------



## Aerik (Dec 2, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Like this?



reminds me of this....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1njFrLCREc[/YOUTUBE]

wonder how long it will take before we get a naruto edit.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 2, 2010)

@Proxy & Aerik:
I was talking about THIS scene right here that they edit out from the anime
Link removed

So the anime version of the fight is shorter


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2010)

Too much production values would have went into that scene 

Honestly, with the filler they added, not seeing that wasn't an issue. Still, it would have been cool to see.

If you're counting non-filler in the anime compared to the manga, then, yes, the anime version is shorter.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 2, 2010)

^You're right, it was still awesome regardless. I wonder when was the last time the anime looked good


----------



## Chicama (Dec 2, 2010)

They better do the Midnight vs Erza fight justice


----------



## Aerik (Dec 2, 2010)

Chicama said:


> They better do the Midnight vs Erza fight justice



Im hoping that Faust VS 3 dragonslayers will be epic, although Faust didnt really feel like an epic enemy it would be nice to have an epic display of dragonslayer magic. 

@judge: ah ye, I forgot about Makarov growing bigger when he was preparing fairy law.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> ^You're right, it was still awesome regardless. I wonder when was the last time the anime looked good



Probably at that point. Since then, we haven't seen anything close to that. I'm looking forward to Erza's match and Natsu's match and see how it's done. Still, with the animation as it is, can't get my hopes high 



Chicama said:


> They better do the Midnight vs Erza fight justice



I'm looking forward to seeing Erza kicking some major arse soon enough


----------



## Cash (Dec 2, 2010)

Isnt the anime already in that arc?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 2, 2010)

Aerik said:


> Im hoping that Faust VS 3 dragonslayers will be epic,


Will the anime go that far? I thought that they're just going up to Nirvana arc and that's it, doesn't help that there's been no mention of Gildartz in the anime at this point


----------



## Chicama (Dec 2, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing Erza kicking some major arse soon enough


Why I oughta!


----------



## Aerik (Dec 2, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Will the anime go that far? I thought that they're just going up to Nirvana arc and that's it, doesn't help that there's been no mention of Gildartz in the anime at this point



I dont know how far the anime will go, but it makes sense that they take a break after this arcade or the next. I seriously hope they dont add filler arcades to the anime, that would seriously suck.


----------



## KBL (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Blade (Dec 2, 2010)

The manga fights still are better.

Most of them weren't adapted like they should be, in the anime version.




Hinodeh said:


> New cover is out. Credit goes to Heji-sama.




Lol Mest. The artwork is improved again i can say.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 2, 2010)

KBL said:


> lol no sorry.
> 
> Maybe the best teams of Shippuden but i don't agree with you.



I know it's hard for you to swallow, but Fairy Tail is a low budgeted by long running shounen standards and have no actual talent working on the bulk of the episodes. By margin the average Naruto episode (i.e. the not the special ones) looks better by comparison to an average Fairy Tail episode, even if the flashy magical circle effects makes you think it's better animated


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 2, 2010)

Erza? Fuck her.

Mirajane is about cut loose!....hopefully
show us a new damn takeover or some new moves ​


----------



## Sito (Dec 2, 2010)

Mira hasnt showed continues sexiness, thats why ERZA>>>>mira


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sitό said:


> Mira hasnt showed continues sexiness, thats why ERZA>>>>mira



Mira is the kind of girl you'd take home to meet Mum 

Erza is the kind of girl you'd take to the back seat of your car


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> I know it's hard for you to swallow, but Fairy Tail is a low budgeted by long running shounen standards and have no actual talent working on the bulk of the episodes. By margin the average Naruto episode (i.e. the not the special ones) looks better by comparison to an average Fairy Tail episode, even if the flashy magical circle effects makes you think it's better animated



Truth be told, I think the magical circles take away from the animation. It's more like a shortcut rather than showing some good animation skills.



DivineHalo said:


> Erza? Fuck her.
> 
> Mirajane is about cut loose!....hopefully
> show us a new damn takeover or some new moves ​



Welcome back, but Erza is Titania. Mira


----------



## Darc (Dec 2, 2010)

Why did Juvia go back to her old look anyway? Her new look was sexy.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2010)

Gray didn't give her much attention in that outfit. In her original, don't forget he did this:


----------



## Pipe (Dec 2, 2010)

That Juvia  and yeah the magic circle thingy in the anime is shit


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 2, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Truth be told, I think the magical circles take away from the animation. It's more like a shortcut rather than showing some good animation skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back, but Erza is Titania. Mira



 you will not do snub mira like that.

she's a beast and need's more showings.
i'm waiting for that 2nd takeover ​


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 2, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Mira is the kind of girl you'd take home to meet Mum
> 
> *Erza is the kind of girl you'd take to the back seat of your car *



Amen to that.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2010)

DivineHalo said:


> you will not do snub mira like that.
> 
> she's a beast and need's more showings.
> i'm waiting for that 2nd takeover ​



Bankai Mira 

Next thing we'll see Nekoforce Happy


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 2, 2010)

meh anime is not bad. wish they would put more of the bonus chapters in anime, they were all very luls. the little filler they have had so far wasn't that bad can't wait to see what filler arc mashima was talking about will be like. I want to see if anyone can beat the last entrance by GH


----------



## KBL (Dec 2, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> I know it's hard for you to swallow, but Fairy Tail is a low budgeted *by long running shounen standards and have no actual talent working on the bulk of the episodes.* By margin the average Naruto episode (i.e. the not the special ones) looks better by comparison to an average Fairy Tail episode, even if the flashy magical circle effects makes you think it's better animated


And you say that based on what? 

Also...

[YOUTUBE]m2A3OmRWcVI[/YOUTUBE]

/Discussion. .



Proxy said:


> Truth be told, I think the magical circles take away from the animation. *It's more like a shortcut rather than showing some good animation skills.*



They're not bad if they're used WITH the animation. .


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 2, 2010)

I gave up on the Naruto anime ages ago, but I have seen the Pein fight. Now that was shit, FT's animation was definitely better than that fight  but then again I thought FT's animation wasn't bad with Jellal's fight and stuff


----------



## KBL (Dec 2, 2010)

The only decent episodes were 166 and 167.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 2, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> I know it's hard for you to swallow, but Fairy Tail is a low budgeted by long running shounen standards and have no actual talent working on the bulk of the episodes. By margin the average Naruto episode (i.e. the not the special ones) looks better by comparison to an average Fairy Tail episode, even if the flashy magical circle effects makes you think it's better animated



Who the fuck are you, and what in the fuck are you talking about? Shippuden's animation sucks in comparison to every other anime out there, including Fairy Tail. Saying Shippuden's animation is good is like saying Britney Spears' music is good, it's a blatant lie and proves either two things, you have no clue what you're talking about, or your taste in animation sucks.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2010)

KBL said:


> And you say that based on what?
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...



I'll admit, that's pretty bad 



KBL said:


> The only decent episodes were 166 and 167.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> I know it's hard for you to swallow, but Fairy Tail is a low budgeted by long running shounen standards and have no actual talent working on the bulk of the episodes. By margin the average Naruto episode (i.e. the not the special ones) looks better by comparison to an average Fairy Tail episode, even if the flashy magical circle effects makes you think it's better animated


----------



## Xion (Dec 2, 2010)

I am no animation expert, but from what I am led to believe, Naruto is better animated most of the time and some episodes (166 + 167 recently) are amazingly so.

But don't let that make you upset FT, you still have Happy.


----------



## Omolara (Dec 3, 2010)

Certain episodes of Shippuuden have been less that spectacular, and some parts of FT have looked great, but at least I don't have to imagine that stuff is happening in Shippuuden.
People actually get hit in Naruto.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 3, 2010)

Omolara said:


> Certain episodes of Shippuuden have been less that spectacular, and some parts of FT have looked great, but at least I don't have to imagine that stuff is happening in Shippuuden.
> *People actually get hit in Naruto.*



Exactly. No one gets hit in FT. You rarely see punches thrown; only the freeze frame of something apparently epic. FT needed the OP anime team.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 3, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Who the fuck are you, and what in the fuck are you talking about? Shippuden's animation sucks in comparison to every other anime out there, including Fairy Tail. Saying Shippuden's animation is good is like saying Britney Spears' music is good, it's a blatant lie and proves either two things, you have no clue what you're talking about, or your taste in animation sucks.



That would be CB  and I can foresee an insanely explosive argument coming up



Xion said:


> But don't let that make you upset FT, you still have Happy.



Seriously? 

And for those who like Naruto's animation more than FT's, here's an amazing treat for you 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJd5WUCzREI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Proxy (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm one that prefers Naruto's animations better than FT's.

For Naruto's bad few, most of FT's fights aren't done right.


----------



## Chicama (Dec 3, 2010)

To be honest, I don't even watch that much anime nowadays. Hell, I'm only following One Piece and recently picked up FT. Given the choice between the anime or manga, I much prefer the latter. Constantly great art, no fillers and no censorship.

Speaking of manga, I'm sure you guys have come across this, but just for those who haven't, 2010's top selling manga - 



OP dominating is no surprise, but FT ranking 4th put a smile on my face. I guess the anime has introduced new fans to the series, and no doubt heleped in this years volume sales


----------



## Proxy (Dec 3, 2010)

Chicama said:


> To be honest, I don't even watch that much anime nowadays. Hell, I'm only following One Piece and recently picked up FT. Given the choice between the anime or manga, I much prefer the latter. Constantly great art, no fillers and no censorship.
> 
> Speaking of manga, I'm sure you guys have come across this, but just for those who haven't, 2010's top selling manga -
> 
> ...



Hiro Shima Makoto 

FT beating Bleach is a good thing. That just makes me wonder though, people over there liked the OS and Edo arc that much?


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 3, 2010)

^ I don't know about the OS arc but the Edolas arc had lots of fanservice.  I'm sure that helped attract some more fans.  The reviving Lisanna thing may have helped too, is she popular over in Japan?


----------



## Mister B (Dec 3, 2010)

Inimicus said:


> ^ I don't know about the OS arc but the Edolas arc had lots of fanservice.  I'm sure that helped attract some more fans.  The reviving Lisanna thing may have helped too, is she popular over in Japan?



Her hips deserve to be popular in Japan.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 3, 2010)

*Yawn* What's this? I wake up to see a bunch a fanboys bitching over stating a fact? Will let me repeat myself, I did not say Naruto Shuppuden has "good" animation, often times it's does but the majority of the episodes look like ass, I said that it's better animated than Fairy Tail which is true since it's run not one episode of Fairy Tail has had an episode I would say was well animated and for the most part the series look unbelievable static with reused animation everywhere, it looks no different than an average Naruto episode only with shitty CG everywhere 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP9wwoKRr5k[/YOUTUBE]

An it's quite obvious that the people citing otherwise don't know what they're taliking about, but I digress


KBL said:


> The only decent episodes were 166 and 167.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 3, 2010)

Chicama said:


> To be honest, I don't even watch that much anime nowadays. Hell, I'm only following One Piece and recently picked up FT. Given the choice between the anime or manga, I much prefer the latter. Constantly great art, no fillers and no censorship.
> 
> Speaking of manga, I'm sure you guys have come across this, but just for those who haven't, 2010's top selling manga -
> 
> ...


Uh, that's mostly backlog sales of the series, people buying previous volumes helped increased overall sales this year thanks in part to the anime. And I'm not sure how I feel about two of the worst arcs in the franchise actually selling


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 3, 2010)

Judge Fudge;36132876
[YOUTUBE said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP9wwoKRr5k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Could it be the fact that you don't know shit about animation which is why you stupidly posted Naruto Shippuden 167 as an example of bad animation when some of the top animators in the business consider it to be the best episode in the franchise?



Let's say I don't watch Naruto anymore, but I did see that clip, which was stupid, besides the FT animation has improved a lot since its earlier episodes. And if you noticed, I like FT's animation but never explicitly said that it was better. I just LIKE IT BETTER

and just because I say it politely and the fact that you hate FT more than the other anime/manga, doesn't mean you have to bash me every time, doesn't matter if my reasoning is illogical or whatever, stop getting so fucking riled up just because I have a different opinion to your CB


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 3, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> Let's say I don't watch Naruto anymore, but I did see that clip, which was stupid,


Then you're not qualified to judge it by that merit alone, the only people who thought 167 was badly admited don't know shit about animation or Sakuga in general and are probably the same people who think that the average Naruto episode looks better in comparison. I bet you think this is BADLY ANIMATED as well 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xerxrJu0fFM[/YOUTUBE]
The same team who worked on this also worked on Shippuden 167



wolfteam000 said:


> besides the FT animation has improved a lot since its earlier episodes.


Irrelevant since it's still poorly animated in comparison, the only thing that's changed is that it's gotten more flashier with the effects to cover the fact that its still stiff as hell. Mirajane's transformation is a perfect example of this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vCXvrz1NN8[/YOUTUBE]


wolfteam000 said:


> And if you noticed, I like FT's animation but never explicitly said that it was better. I just LIKE IT BETTER


Your point? I can say I liked Battlefield Earth more than The Phantom Menace but it doesn't stop the former from being worst


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 3, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Then you're not qualified to judge it by that merit alone, the only people who thought 167 was badly admited don't know shit about animation or Sakuga in general and are probably the same people who think that the average Naruto episode looks better in comparison. I bet you think this is BADLY ANIMATED as well
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xerxrJu0fFM[/YOUTUBE]
> The same team who worked on this also worked on Shippuden 167
> 
> ...



First vid's animation is quite bad, if you're going to compare, yes it is bad animation compared to BONES animation

My first point is ep 167 was widely paned by Naruto fans alike as being shitty

Second point is that I don't care about which animation is better, all I care is that you seriously talk to me like shit when you don't agree with me. Not that you care


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 3, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> I know it's hard for you to swallow, but Fairy Tail is a low budgeted by long running shounen standards and have no actual talent working on the bulk of the episodes. By margin the average Naruto episode (i.e. the not the special ones) looks better by comparison to an average Fairy Tail episode, even if the flashy magical circle effects makes you think it's better animated



Naruto Filler, Naruto Filler Everywhere!



DivineHalo said:


> Erza? Fuck her.
> 
> Mirajane is about cut loose!....hopefully
> show us a new damn takeover or some new moves ​



Dat jane! I wish she stayed in that form all the time.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 3, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> *First vid's animation is quite bad*, if you're going to compare, yes it is bad animation compared to BONES animation


I seriously hope you're trolling at this point, I'll give you one more chance to redeem your standings and explain why it's badly animated


wolfteam000 said:


> My first point is ep 167 was widely* paned by Naruto fans* alike as being shitty


Let me repeat myself. ANIMATORS and people who actually know shit about ANIMATION helm the episode as one of the best animated episodes in the franchise, how many Naruto fans know a great deal or knowledge of animation to critique it?


wolfteam000 said:


> Second point is that I don't care about which animation is better, all I care is that you seriously talk to me like shit when you don't agree with me. Not that you care


Because you don't back up your own standings, why is Fairy Tail better animated than Naruto, why does a fan opinion mean shit over a well respective veteran in the field, and why is the first clip badly animated? In the end you're being quite ignorant over this for little to no reason. Regardless if I like Fairy Tail or not I can still acknowledge that it does have a few well animated sequences but you, KBL and GST acting like obnoxious fanboys when neither of you guys can back up your own stance is just sad


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 3, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> Dat jane! I wish she stayed in that form all the time.



Maybe you'll get to see her in the upcoming battles in that form


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 3, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> Naruto Filler, Naruto Filler Everywhere!


And the point of this comment is.....you know what forget I should know that you don't need a point to post here anymore


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 3, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> and just because I say it politely and the fact that you hate FT more than the other anime/manga, doesn't mean you have to bash me every time, doesn't matter if my reasoning is illogical or whatever, stop getting so fucking riled up just because I have a different opinion to your CB


Me hating Fairy Tail doesn't change the fact that it's poorly animated even by long running shounen standards, just the fact that I brought up Naruto seem to ruffle a few feathers here, not like I said Naruto has the BEST ANIMATION EVER, it's just better animated than Fairy Tail, hell Bleach is better animated than Fairy Tail, hell One Piece is better animated than Fairy Tail, hell Pretty Cure Heartcatch is better animated than all four. Get over it


----------



## Blinky (Dec 3, 2010)

>Bring up HST 
>Thread turns to shitstorm 

Never change NF. 

Also I don't think anyone has even MENTIONED Gildartz in like 2 pages. Give me one reason why I shouldn't smash you all with a neg


----------



## Cash (Dec 3, 2010)

Make that 2 negs. I dont see Mest anywhere. He owned the cover


----------



## Trent (Dec 3, 2010)

And one more neg for the road.  I don't see _tits _anywhere. 

What has become of this thread?


----------



## Cash (Dec 3, 2010)

Thats the effect of having CB back in here


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 3, 2010)

Pipe said:


> That Juvia  and yeah the magic circle thingy in the anime is shit



Possibly the one thing that pisses me off most about the entire FT Anime and probably the main reason I never watched it.


----------



## Chicama (Dec 3, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xerxrJu0fFM[/YOUTUBE]



I love stuff like this, amazing animation.

So this is team that created the famous Shippuden 167? Could you pm me links to some of their other works Judge Fudge?

I've dropped quite a few animes along the road, but when I hear about a well animated episode of whatever series, I always look it up and watch it. Take Naruto, which I gave up on during the Sai and Sasuke arc. Every now and again I like to re watch Zabuza's death, Orochimaru vs the 3rd, Sasuke vs Naruto, Sasori vs Sakura and Chiyo, Shikamaru's team vs Hidan and Kakuzu, and 167, just for the beautiful animation, even though I think the series has gone to shit.

But yeah, if I do decide to pick up a anime, its the story that'll keep me interested more than the animation. Its also interesting to see how the anime team portrays stuff as compared to the original manga, and the only reason I'm currently watching Fairy Tail and One Piece. Sengoku BASARA is near perfect for me. I love the games, the Sengoku Jiidai, and the animation is brilliant. Too bad their scrapping the 3rd season for a movie 

All in all, I stated my thoughts on the FT anime not too long ago, and the animation was a complaint, espsecially when they get lazy with the character designs, such as taking out the detail on Bixlow's arm protectors or Cobra's jacket. On the bright side though, the pacing is good, the VA's are well casted and the soundtrack is amazing.


----------



## Xion (Dec 3, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> My first point is ep 167 was widely paned by Naruto fans alike as being shitty



Well actually you find most people in the Naruto section as either loving it or hating it. Those that actually follow Japanese animation and a lot of the more senior members love it, then you find a lot of people who know less kind of hating it...and that's mainly because of the art and character representations, not the animation per se.

Admittedly 167 had funky art choices (maybe purposefully), but the animation was far better than anything you would likely see in FT.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 3, 2010)

Don't make excuses for the naruto anime
they purposely make things involving sasuke have the best quality possible while every other portion will get barely passable quality.
The only thing I can knock the FT anime on is the reoccurring magic circles which although aren't as frequent as they were in the beginning still annoy me.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 3, 2010)

Blinky said:


> >Bring up HST
> >Thread turns to shitstorm
> 
> Never change NF.
> ...



Gildartz 



Cash said:


> Make that 2 negs. I dont see Mest anywhere. He owned the cover



Mest 

Erza


----------



## Chicama (Dec 3, 2010)

Midnight?      :33


----------



## Cash (Dec 3, 2010)

Tomorrow they will release the chapter.


----------



## KBL (Dec 3, 2010)

I want to see Makarov.


In b4 he's fucked again.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 3, 2010)

It's funny reading the comments of war concerning animation. I was happy when I heard A-1 Pictures (Birdy) and Satelight (Noein) was going to do FT. So many epic fights to be animated epicly, by two amazing studios was a dream come true. A director who done storyboards for FMA:B. and Soul Eater, I thought there would be no way FT could suffer from things like censorship of fansrevice and still frames and reused animation for fights. Those are two important things in the manga, and basically were taken out like they were nothing. 

Now comparing Naruto with FT., in terms of animation, is no comparison at all. I know everybody has there own opinions, but to say FT has better animation, better fluidity, than Naruto is just wrong. You can say you like FT's animation better, because there is lots of different styles of animation in anime, but you can't say it's more fluid than Naruto, especially as whole. You have AD's such as Hirofumi Suzuki( Haku vs Naruto/ Zabuza vs Gato's henchmen, Gaara vs Lee, Shikamaru's sad episode, Kakashi vs Hidan/Kakuzu, Deidara vs Sasuke, Hinata vs Pain), Atsushi Wakabayashi(Sasuke vs Orochimaru part 1, Hokage battle, Sasuke vs Naruto part 1, KN6 vs Pain), and Sessha Gorou( Sakura vs Sasori, Itachi vs Sauke flashback, Sasuke vs Killerbee). There are many others, but I won't list theme here.

Also, people want to mention 167, but no one point's out the beginning where Pain breaks those rocks right in half or stops a freaking tornado. All they can point out is a few parts. Which were meant to look like that, to show the craziness in the episode. Someone also posted a Birdy video, which reminds me that the same studio that done Birdy is also doing FT, but FT is long running so I can't compare them too much. I hope this sums up the point of animation that you guys were arguing about. Everyone has there own opinion, but Naruto is definately more fluid as a whole. Hopefully this ends the arguing. Sorry for writing so much.

P.S: As for the manga, how in the hell is Gildartz not on the freaking cover of the volume? He's probably the second strongest in FT behind Makarov.


----------



## KBL (Dec 3, 2010)

I said that the "special" teams of Shippuden are better than the current animation in FT, that's a fact actually.

But for me the regular teams suck (at least most of them), i preffer Fairy Tail in that aspect.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 3, 2010)

I dont usually bother with animation of episodes, the things that annoy me the most in naruto shippuuden and bleach (to a lesser extent) are the filler episodes. Fairy tail atm didnt get any real filler villains or even filler episodes afaik. 

Also imo Naruto shippuuden is very gloomy and depressing from time to time, I really enjoy the (perhaps a bit childish) humor from FT. 

In the end discussions about animation are rather dull and pointless, things that make an anime 'good' has to do with more then just animation alone. 

Gief new FT chapter btw! I hope its good because naruto was rather dissapointing this week.


----------



## Cash (Dec 3, 2010)

> I've been wondering this for a while, why doesn't fairy tail has spoilers on sites like these?





> To answer this question that everyone keeps asking, the reason there are no FT spoilers is because we get the raws, work our magic on them and release the chapter before the spoilers are out.
> 
> Now, please stop asking this question, it's getting tedious.



Something I said way back getting confirmed.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 3, 2010)

Cash said:


> Thats the effect of having CB back in here


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


KBL said:


> I said that the "special" teams of Shippuden are better than the current animation in FT, that's a fact actually.


No shit


KBL said:


> But *for me the regular teams suck* (at least most of them), i preffer Fairy Tail in that aspect.


But....you know what forget it, it's not like you can back up your point anyways


Aerik said:


> In the end discussions about animation are rather dull and pointless, things that make an anime 'good' has to do with more then just animation alone.



Why not just say people can live without oxygen


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 3, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> And the point of this comment is.....you know what forget I should know that you don't need a point to post here anymore



I'm so proud you learned!



Will post pics later.


----------



## Xion (Dec 3, 2010)

If we can't all agree on animation (in the manga thread for some reason), then at least we can agree on the fact that if all the manga in the world was in a barrel, FT would be near the bottom. 

And Gildartz would be at the top.


----------



## Cash (Dec 3, 2010)

With Mest closing the lid and throwing it into the ocean


----------



## Blinky (Dec 3, 2010)

Mest would be bellow the barrel.


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Dec 3, 2010)

This battle will never end. Its time for Mashima to kill of Gildarts.


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

Even mashima can't kill off Gildartz.


----------



## Psych (Dec 3, 2010)

I am starting to think that no one here cares about the storyline/plot in fairy tale even if it is weak.

Does anyone? XD


----------



## Cash (Dec 3, 2010)

We care on Saturdays when the chapter is released. through the week is debates, tits, and Mest destroying Gildarts.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 3, 2010)

I care about Gildartz.


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

Cash said:


> We care on Saturdays when the chapter is released. through the week is debates, tits, and *people claiming that the fodder that is* Mest destroying Gildarts.



fixed for you.


----------



## Cash (Dec 3, 2010)

You spelled god wrong. 


Join the Gildarts FC people


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 3, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I care about Gildartz.



I care about him too.pek​


----------



## Proxy (Dec 3, 2010)

Cash said:


> We care on Saturdays when the chapter is released. through the week is debates, tits, and Mest destroying Gildarts.


----------



## Demon Lord (Dec 3, 2010)

Gildarts <3


----------



## Cash (Dec 3, 2010)

Curse the one who made that shit


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

Demon Lord said:


> Gildarts <3



:33



Cash said:


> Curse the one who made that shit



:ho


----------



## Demon Lord (Dec 3, 2010)

Well you see it was actually Gildarts who beat Mest, Gray and Loki just took credit.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ahhh...pretty soon...hopefully....

There'll be Lucy tittays....

Or Erza tittays...

Or both 

What a day that would be


----------



## KBL (Dec 3, 2010)

Xion said:


> If we can't all agree on animation (in the manga thread for some reason),* then at least we can agree on the fact that if all the manga in the world was in a barrel, FT would be near the bottom. *



What about no? 



Xion said:


> And Gildartz would be at the top



Yay .




			
				Judge Fudge said:
			
		

> But....you know what forget it, it's not like you can back up your point anyways



lol the irony of this post is killing me .


----------



## Proxy (Dec 3, 2010)

Guys, seriously, why the hate?

Aren't we all into FT for the same thing? Plot Fanservice


----------



## Blinky (Dec 3, 2010)

And Gildartz. 

WHY DO I HAVE TO EVEN MENTION THAT


----------



## Proxy (Dec 3, 2010)

When Gildartz is involved, isn't it fanservice? No homo


----------



## Blinky (Dec 3, 2010)

Maybe a little homo.


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

I read it for the lulz. 

and fanservice


----------



## Cash (Dec 3, 2010)

I just uploaded so many reactions pics


----------



## Aerik (Dec 3, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Why not just say people can live without oxygen



Apperantly you can since you just wasted yours by saying that, which doesnt make sense in the context of the thing I said.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 3, 2010)

dropping some fanart 
enjoy


----------



## Thor (Dec 3, 2010)

Gildartz .

ALL HOMO!!


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 3, 2010)

What I'm dreaming now!
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cash (Dec 3, 2010)

Excellent guys. Will do a Fan Art spam later myself


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 3, 2010)

OMG it's my fucking birthday and this thread is delivering 
homo's+gildartz+mirajane love=A happy shining halo ​


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

happy birthday.

We love Gildarts. no homo.


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorceress Lucy cast a spell on me Now I'm seeing a crossover!


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 3, 2010)

ugh Why are you talking about homo??? this thread should be talking about  Fanservice for the boys


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 3, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> ugh Why are you talking about homo??? this thread should be talking about  Fanservice for the boys



 ......​


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

^ that is so wrong.


----------



## Cash (Dec 3, 2010)

omg Dreamer, that Juiva and Lucy


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 4, 2010)

KBL said:


> lol the irony of this post is killing me .


You seriously need to look up the word irony because not once throughout the argument did you give reason as to why Fairy Tail has good animation or why it's better, just that YOU liked it which proves nothing to crock of shit and you didn't even know what you're talking about. But continue to to be in denial.


Aerik said:


> Apperantly you can since you just wasted yours by saying that, which doesnt make sense in the context of the thing I said.


No dear, look at your post and see how stupid your statement is, apparently animation isn't important in anime just how oxygen isn't needed to live. I also liked how you seemingly backed out of the argument because you got told three different people in regards to it because you didn't know what you were talking about.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 4, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> No dear, look at your post and see how stupid your statement is, apparently animation isn't important in anime just how oxygen isn't needed to live. I also liked how you seemingly backed out of the argument because you got told three different people in regards to it because you didn't know what you were talking about.



What the fuck are you talking about ? I didnt say it wasnt important, I said what makes a good anime is more then just animation. I never once said animation isn't important, I only said the discussion about it is pointless and dull. Also why would I be backing out, and what would I be backing out of? Apprently you were under the impression that I entered the discussion about the quality of animition while the only thing I said was about the scene itself as a whole, not just the animation alone.




When does the manga normally get released? Hope this chapter will be epic 

also: Mest


----------



## Kenzo (Dec 4, 2010)

Chapter usually anytime now to 10 hours

Cant wait for tits


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 4, 2010)

Aerik said:


> What the fuck are you talking about ? I didnt say it wasnt important, I said what makes a good anime is more then just animation.


And you're wrong and it wasn't even a topic of discussion to begin with, you just changed it because you couldn't back up your own cliams to begin with


Aerik said:


> I only said the discussion about it is pointless and dull. Also why would I be backing out, and what would I be backing out of?


-You made a claim
-Three people proved you wrong
-You backed out by citing it was boring i.e. you have nothing to input further

Anything else you forgot?



Aerik said:


> Apprently you were under the impression that I entered the discussion about the quality of animition while the only thing I said was about the scene itself as a whole, not just the animation alone.



So why enter a discussion if you don't even know what the hell you're talking about?


----------



## Aerik (Dec 4, 2010)

@judge_fail: read it, remember it, and begone you troll 



Aerik said:


> when I said 'currently animated' I refered to the adaption from manga to anime,* not the animation itself. Animation wise I could care less what the best fight is.* Makarov VS Jose is an awesome fight and the anime-team did a good job.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 4, 2010)

Aerik said:


> @judge_fail: read it, remember it, and begone you *troll*


----------



## Aerik (Dec 4, 2010)

> In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or *off-topic messages *in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into a desired emotional response[1] or of otherwise *disrupting normal on-topic discussion.*



Now shoo, back to your cave


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 4, 2010)

^The fact that you have to actually look up the term just enforces the image moreso, but I digress.....


----------



## Aerik (Dec 4, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> ^The fact that you have to actually look up the term just enforces the image moreso, but I digress.....



Stop making yourself look so stupid, you and I both know the quote was posted because you misused the image and made yourself look like a fool. Now I suggest that you PM me instead if you want to continue this. I see no reason to continue this here, you ruined the topic enough for the other posters with your blabbering about animation and your hate for the FT anime


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 4, 2010)

to annoying trolls, 
if FT was bad then it wouldn't have 24 volumes it would have 1 or 2(it's in same magazine with air gear and negima I believe and is much better then both). 

     FT is great, solid and consistent, 8; though not legendary in plot, as of yet..... 
     one of the reasons for this problem is that FT is less mature then a lot of other shounen, and could move up close to a 9 when this manga's meta-plot ripens (deaths, escape from black/white problems, final villains etc). (FYI no shounen deserves a 10 in my mind, some FMA may be 9.5ish but no 10)

     FT is very funny and random, kinda like early dragon ball, and is better for not taking itself too seriously like one piece. FT is a good manga.


so now that that's over; no news on new chapter makes me sad. 

FT needs a movie like to see what a good budget could do. haven't had much FT filler to judge on just 1 episode of anime so who knows what the quality of movie and new filler arc will be.


----------



## Cash (Dec 4, 2010)

Next time I enter the thread, I better see Tits, Mest or Gildarts. Where the fuck is Rene when you need him


----------



## Aerik (Dec 4, 2010)

Gildartz


----------



## Cash (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Kenzo (Dec 4, 2010)

No thanks.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 4, 2010)

Dat Lisanne


----------



## KBL (Dec 4, 2010)

Fudge is still trolling i see .

Moar titz now .


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cash (Dec 4, 2010)

Mest gonna kick that 7 kin ass


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 4, 2010)

Aerik said:


> Stop making yourself look so stupid, you and I both know the quote was posted because you misused the image and made yourself look like a fool.


Actually the image was right on target, you couldn't back up your own opinion so you decided to call troll, if you actually knew what the term meant you wouldn't have actually had to look up the word and post it, the only one who looks stupid is you


Aerik said:


> Now I suggest that you PM me instead if you want to continue this. I see no reason to continue this here, you ruined the topic enough for the other posters with your blabbering about animation and your hate for the FT anime


It's okay if you're upset about getting told by people who actually know what they're talking about but that's no excuse for lying sir


----------



## KBL (Dec 4, 2010)

Cash said:


> Mest gonna kick that 7 kin ass



lol Mest .


----------



## Aerik (Dec 4, 2010)

KBL said:


> lol Mest .



Mest


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm ready for some angry mira..hurry up mash-potatoehead-shima​


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 4, 2010)

Chapter 214 is out!

Fuckin Ultear looks hot


----------



## Cash (Dec 4, 2010)

DAT MAKAROV . Good shit from that kin whose name I cant remember right now. Azuma?


----------



## Hinodeh (Dec 4, 2010)

Azuma: Is that guild only made up of children and cats?

Me: Yes, basically.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 4, 2010)

Master Makarov is going to die
But hes a giant so the next chapter is going to be great regardless.


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 4, 2010)

Makarov is so awesome.


----------



## Hinodeh (Dec 4, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Master Makarov is going to die
> But hes a giant so the next chapter is going to be great regardless.



Probably. Either way, since this fight is so early he's definitely not gonna win. Unless the fight is so epic that it will last till the end of the arc.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 4, 2010)

oh shit Makarov 

also lol fodder mest


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 4, 2010)

This fight look a lot more promising than the last guild master fight.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 4, 2010)

So is Wendy the one who dies?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 4, 2010)

Holy shit Makarov! 

... Makarov


----------



## Hinodeh (Dec 4, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> So is Wendy the one who dies?



No way, the prophecy plot will keep her alive. You know, the one about the three dragonslayers which was mentioned before Edolas.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey UL 

5 Pikachu on Hades thumping Makarov.

Mest got tressed


----------



## Cooli (Dec 4, 2010)

Hinodeh said:


> No way, the prophecy plot will keep her alive. You know, the one about the three dragonslayers which was mentioned before Edolas.



Nope

But who said they are the only dragonslayers left? Who knows, Laxus may return with real dragonslayer magic


----------



## Chicama (Dec 4, 2010)

Makarov 

My prediction was way off, but nevertheless, the chapter was great. Azuma taking out team fodder + Lily we all saw coming, but he did it in such a badass way. My only worry is we'll be seeing Makarov vs Hades too soon, and I doubt Hades will be dealt with so quickly. I'm hoping the old man won't be taken out so fast just so Natsu can finish off the Big Bad... again. Bright side is we may be seeing most of the Seven Kin's magic next chapter.

Natsu changing the colour of his shirt to match his scarf


----------



## Rowel (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome pre-apocalyptic chapter.

Azuma is badassery incarnated with the best design of this series.

But isn't it a bit early to throw Hades against Makarov?

I mean the top dogs going all out in the beggining is a prelude for what?


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 4, 2010)

This is why I hate no having the Raws come out first though because I'm almost certain Meldy called Ultear Ur and not Ul.


----------



## Cash (Dec 4, 2010)

A prelude to them losing as I said before. Makarov will be taken out right now.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 4, 2010)

I think makarov will die killing hades.

Leaving his "children" behind to finish the job 
No way they'd lose with their "father" giving his all for them.

Finally...progression....though it'll be sad 

btw i can see meldy joining FT soon >​


----------



## Cooli (Dec 4, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> This is why I hate no having the Raws come out first though because I'm almost certain Meldy called Ultear Ur and not Ul.



You forget r and l is interchangeable


----------



## Blinky (Dec 4, 2010)

Meh ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on the cover an- OH HOLY SHIT MAKAROV. 

HOPEFULLY HADES DECIDES TO TAKE HIM ON AND THEY'LL FIGHT IN THE BACKGROUND THROUGHOUT THE ARC ! 

FUCK THAT THE ARC SHOULD BE JUST HADES VS MAKAROV.


----------



## Hinodeh (Dec 4, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> Nope
> 
> But who said they are the only dragonslayers left? Who knows, Laxus may return with real dragonslayer magic



Maybe in your dreams. Characters like Wendy rarely die. I'm pretty sure she's here to stay.

Than again, Laxus is really popular in Japan, so his role might get expanded anyway.


----------



## TadloS (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, fuck. Makarov will die.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 4, 2010)

My internet just slowed down from the amount of sheer awesome coming from that last panel.


----------



## Cash (Dec 4, 2010)

Cover was fantastic too

Fairy Tail>>>>>>>>>> 

:WOW


----------



## Aerik (Dec 4, 2010)

holy shit makarov, you badass son of a-- 

Also Mest was dissapointing


----------



## Cooli (Dec 4, 2010)

Hinodeh said:


> Maybe in your dreams. Characters like Wendy rarely die. I'm pretty sure she's here to stay.
> 
> Than again, Laxus is really popular in Japan, so his role might get expanded anyway.



You never know 


He shall return epicly or die epicly


----------



## Xion (Dec 4, 2010)

Aerik said:


> holy shit makarov, you badass son of a--
> 
> *Also Mest was dissapointing *



As expected.


----------



## Chicama (Dec 4, 2010)

Aerik said:


> Also Mest was dissapointing



You had expectations?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 4, 2010)

Mest can't be dissapointing. How can something that fails hard to begin with dissapoint you ?


----------



## Aerik (Dec 4, 2010)

Chicama said:


> You had expectations?



Luckily no.

Same for Lily, but he was decent this chapter


----------



## Highgoober (Dec 4, 2010)

Fucking Fairy Tail delivers another week in a row.


----------



## Hinodeh (Dec 4, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> You never know
> 
> 
> He shall return epicly or die epicly



True that. But some things are more likely than others.

I think he will definitely come back. He could die. He could also become the new guild master. This is FT after all.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 4, 2010)

I will continue to believe in Mest. Afterall he said that FT had no chance to wiin. Not that himself couldn't do it.


----------



## Highgoober (Dec 4, 2010)

All I can say is that they're lucky Gildartz left.

If him and Makarov were both on the island...dear god I can't even fathom such a tag team


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 4, 2010)

Ultear's battle suit........


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 4, 2010)

Holy ...... that was epic.

Makarov's power level is over 9000!!!!

This will be Great Makarov vs Hades. I really wonder if Makarov dies whou will be the new Guild Leader. The only capable of Leading the Guild is Erza.

And i think Mest may join Fairy Tail. idk why but i have that feeling.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 4, 2010)

not happening probably he will support FT when it comes about council stuff nothing more.

think that chapwas cool, Makarov in rage again after Phantom Lord arc remembered me the good times.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aerik said:


> holy shit makarov, you badass son of a--
> 
> *Also Mest was dissapointing*



When has he not been? 

Great chapter. Mashima's hit his stride with this arc.

I'd love to see him try Fairy Law now.

And Urtear has some major mother issues


----------



## Omolara (Dec 4, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> This is why I hate no having the Raws come out first though because I'm almost certain Meldy called Ultear Ur and not Ul.



She called her 'Uru'.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 4, 2010)

Someone's scared


----------



## Punpun (Dec 4, 2010)

He is scarred for wendy what would he do if his prey die ?


----------



## Cash (Dec 4, 2010)

He was worried about Wendy. You fault someone for caring?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 4, 2010)

Makarov is fucking awesome

Hades will win though


----------



## Chicama (Dec 4, 2010)

Cash said:


> He was worried about Wendy. You fault someone for caring?



Keep telling yourself that


----------



## Proxy (Dec 4, 2010)

Cash said:


> He was worried about Wendy. You fault someone for caring?



His ship? Gone.
His hopes? Dashed.

He's given up. RIP Mest


----------



## Cash (Dec 4, 2010)

Hopes dashed? Im sorry sir but Wendy looked alive to me.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 4, 2010)

Omolara said:


> She called her 'Uru'.



ah thanks 

Its funny how quickly they all got scared though 

Hades was like Please this is nothing


----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2010)

Silly Makarov should've used Fairy Law


----------



## Highgoober (Dec 4, 2010)

He'll attempt it at the start of the next chapter if he has any brains.

Hopefully Hades has a way to counter it though.


----------



## Cash (Dec 4, 2010)

Makarov is the law and Hades will break it


----------



## Proxy (Dec 4, 2010)

Cash said:


> Hopes dashed? Im sorry sir but Wendy looked alive to me.



The loli is off limits for the rest of the arc.


----------



## Thor (Dec 4, 2010)

Markarov 

If only Gildartz was here. He has to come back so FT can stand a chance.

I see Markarov and Hades being equal but the other 6 Kin join in and they overpower Markarov.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 4, 2010)

Watch out: Large comic ahead.



Ultear has mother issues.. But when she's angry, she looks even more sexy  Like Knightwalker  Bad girls in FT are 
This chapter had it's Tits() n' Asses( Badasses  and Dumbasses -Mest).


----------



## Proxy (Dec 4, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> Watch out: Large comic ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



                .

Kain


----------



## Blinky (Dec 4, 2010)

That was good


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 4, 2010)

A couple of things:

1.  Arms X Vernier is AWESOME. Wendy impresses me more and more.  

2.  I know that Mashima has been forshadowing Markov's death for a while but it will be sad if this is it.  We know from RAVE, he isn't shy about killing off characters.

3.  Why does Mashima put these Council members in battles?  They are either EPIC FAILS or badass and evil.  

4.  Markov vs Hades, Natsu vs Azuma.  I am little surprised to see both getting to fight so early on in these battles.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 4, 2010)

Markov is going to give me nightmares


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 4, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> 4.  Markov vs Hades, Natsu vs Azuma.  I am little surprised to see both getting to fight so early on in these battles.



Natsu usually fights early against a weak opponent and then has his main fight against the leading antagonist.


And Markov needs to be dealt with early. Only the opposing guild leader can fight him since we know from previous experience he would rape all the badguys to death in about twenty seconds.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a feeling Makarov will use most of his power to stop the ship and take out something big from the enemy (think like the 'Jupiter' in the Phantom arcade). I do hope we get an epic battle of Makarov VS Hades before something happens to Makarov.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 4, 2010)

In b4 he gets nerfed

Chapter felt like 2 seconds


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 4, 2010)

Makarov's going to get owned next chapter, just like what happened in the beginning of Phantom Lord Arc.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 4, 2010)

Spoiler's for next chap already in:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mavis vermillion awaken's after makarov goes back down to his normal size and basically says "fuck fairytail" along with mira and they both catch up to freed, bixlow and gildartz. Mavis then strips for hades, hades is pleased. he leaves with his guild. ultear dies due to being tacky. meldy joins ash in his world to become a master pokemon breeder. dies in a horrible accident(brock gets jealous...murder scene).



don't know how credible those spoilers are but take what you can get 





also....i wonder if gildartz and company can see makarov as big as he is.
don't die makarov​


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 4, 2010)

Fuck off


----------



## Kenzo (Dec 4, 2010)

Fuckin hot


----------



## Proxy (Dec 4, 2010)

We are not amused


----------



## Aerik (Dec 4, 2010)

That clock on ultuars stomach is lame


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 4, 2010)

Urtear looks a little weird in her battle outfit.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 4, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Urtear looks a little weird in her battle outfit.



Her other outfit was better, but I can only suspect it will have some effect on her ability.


----------



## Kenzo (Dec 4, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Her other outfit was better


----------



## Proxy (Dec 4, 2010)

This one I prefer the most.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 4, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Her other outfit was better, but I can only suspect it will have some effect on her ability.



She looks best in outfit called "nothing".
And she can make male enemies bleed to death with it.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 4, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> She looks best in outfit called "nothing".
> And she can make male enemies bleed to death with it.



Funny you should say so; I think that's Lucy's favorite as well


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 4, 2010)

DivineHalo said:


> No1curr​
> And urtear always looks a hotass mess​


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 4, 2010)

Gajeel is moderately strong, about on par with natsu.
If he couldn't keep up with on of caprico's lacky's. that's shows GH is a monster...makarov .

And there was no shirtless gray for two chaps ​


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 4, 2010)

DivineHalo said:


> No1curr​
> And urtear always looks a hotass mess​





_DIE!
BY YAMMY'S OR MY HAND!_


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 4, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> _DIE!
> BY YAMMY'S OR MY HAND!_



​


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 4, 2010)

Good dose of tits n' ass to make this thread better and make everyone happy.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 4, 2010)

wow surprisingly good team work with lily, wendy and mest. add gajeal and levy and we could have a good B team with mest being the king of luls (honestly his facial expressions are one piece hilarious) 

nice set aizen not sure if 3rd pic is erza or lion's girl but damn. 

Badass marakov, I burst out in maniacal laughter at the sight.
damn wish we had double chapter. 

Could a side effect of his magic be his short stature? or is he able to use it because he is a small person? hopefully he defeats hades but ultear kills him  in chapters later keeping her as a long term villain and allowing more marakov before he seems to be the one who dies, him or lisana. there's the poll ? who dies?


----------



## zapman (Dec 4, 2010)

really liking fairy tail atm

just thinking of the many ways this arc could pan out with Makarov and Zeref

can see Makarov going down WB style maybe


----------



## Proxy (Dec 4, 2010)

All Makarov needs to do is swat the ship down


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 4, 2010)

Hate to say it, but Ultear doesn't look like her usual  self.

And does anyone else got the feeling Master Makarov is going to die soon?


----------



## Kenzo (Dec 4, 2010)

Ultear for double agent


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 5, 2010)

When everyone was like IT'S A GIANT! , that reminded me of when everyone in OP went Oars is bigger than the giants!


----------



## KBL (Dec 5, 2010)

Makarov being badass ?

Awesome chapter .


----------



## Proxy (Dec 5, 2010)

How did GH slip through to the island?


----------



## Kenju (Dec 5, 2010)

Ul's battle suit isn't showing enough skin, hopefully it gets ripped apart


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't think Makarov will die in this arc since he will be important in a Raven Tail arc against his son Ivan. If Makarov dies i think it'll be by Ivan's hands rather than Hades.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 5, 2010)

Lovin Marakov's badassery, hopefully this isn't a failed attempt. I know his death has been foreshadowed but he better go out with a bang. 

Mest - Lucy fail.. If only Gildartz was there


----------



## Xion (Dec 5, 2010)

Meldy's "It's so big" comment made me smile.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 5, 2010)

KaaN23 said:


> Fuckin hot


I like how the arrows point to her breasts.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 5, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I like how the arrows point to her breasts.



You know what time it is?


----------



## Kuya (Dec 5, 2010)

Erza vs. Ultear is gonna be sexy as fuck 

and Makarov is a boss


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 5, 2010)

Proxy said:


> You know what time it is?


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 5, 2010)

Sweet chapter.  I was really impressed with Wendy, she didn't just stand around but actually worked out a plan quickly and basically told Mest to shut up and do as she says.  She's doing well at such a young age.

Hopefully next chapter will be as epic as it sounds, Makarov was totally badass this chapter.



Chicama said:


> Natsu changing the colour of his shirt to match his scarf



Who knew he could be such a fashionista.


----------



## Kenzo (Dec 5, 2010)

Kuya said:


> Erza vs. Ultear is gonna be sexy as fuck
> 
> and Makarov is a boss



Why Erza vs Ultear? 

It will be Gray vs Ultear


----------



## Omolara (Dec 5, 2010)

KaaN23 said:


> Why Erza vs Ultear?
> 
> It will be Gray vs Ultear



Erza has a greater reason to dislike _her_, but then Ultear has an even greater reason to hate Gray if her anger over being referred to by her mother's name is any indication. 
Still, I don't see Gray vs Ultear being as good a match up. We shall see.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Dec 5, 2010)

Dat Urtear I really hope she fights Erza.

Makarov being a badass, feels goodman.



Xion said:


> Meldy's "It's so big" comment made me smile.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 5, 2010)

And she didn't see mest's one.


----------



## Eternal Flame (Dec 5, 2010)

This chapter was ok, but Makarov at the end made it hype and awesome. Badass moment. I'm excited for next chapter.


----------



## TheChill (Dec 5, 2010)

Makarov's lack of irises and pupils when he is a giant amuses me. 
Even though Makarov will probably lose, hopefully next chapter there will be Lisanna and Mirajane he doesn't get one shotted/ambushed like in Phantom Lord.


----------



## seastone (Dec 5, 2010)

Makarov is up against almost all of GH, what I see happening is that Hades starts to lose but all of them pile on Makarov. Think of Blackbeard vs Whitebeard in one piece. 

Fairy Tail looks like they are screwed, they are going to need reinforcements. Two of their Dragonslayers were on the verge of being defeated. 

The only thing I do not understand is the cover. What book is Wendy referring to?


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 5, 2010)

Shittttt, no FT next week


----------



## donaldgx (Dec 5, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> Shittttt, no FT next week



 what a way to keep the hype


----------



## Aerik (Dec 5, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> Shittttt, no FT next week



And no FT with golden week in about a month, I am not pleased


----------



## Cash (Dec 5, 2010)

whoa whoa whoa? NO FT CHAPTER? confirm now


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 5, 2010)

Makarov was BOSS


----------



## Nic (Dec 5, 2010)

Makarov is going to be treated like fodder now.


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 5, 2010)

lol cant wait to see makarov being fodderized by GH. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



"the bigger they are, the harder they fall FAIL"


----------



## Nic (Dec 5, 2010)

It's still messed up that the leader is going to be used as fodder, again of all things.


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 5, 2010)

oh and btw


*Spoiler*: __ 



ultear is ugly in this chapter.. dont know why


----------



## Nic (Dec 5, 2010)

not everyone can look perfect in this manga.


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Dec 5, 2010)

Gildarts to the rescue


----------



## Sito (Dec 5, 2010)

makarov is going to be fodderlized it seems. I hope he is ale to atleast take down one of them anfd then the rest of them demolish him. 

7 kin are going to get even more hype after they fodderlize him + after azuma loses and says hes the weakest and the others are a lot stronger than him lol. Watch hiro uses this


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Makarov thinks he is Whitebeard....


----------



## Sito (Dec 5, 2010)

^whats this? i don't even


----------



## Blinky (Dec 5, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Makarov thinks he is Whitebeard....



He thinks he's dead with half a face ?


----------



## ZyX (Dec 5, 2010)

Awaiting Makarov's quake punches next chapter.


----------



## BVB (Dec 5, 2010)

DAMN!!

Makarov > all.

I'm impresssed.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 5, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> oh and btw
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



inb4bitching 

Makarov needs to use an island sized Fairy Law and now


----------



## BVB (Dec 5, 2010)

^ erza knightwalker. 

I also thought that Ul-chan looked off in some panels.


----------



## Raikiri (Dec 5, 2010)

KaaN23 said:


> Ultear for double agent



ultear is gerard.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 5, 2010)

TheChill said:


> Makarov's lack of irises and pupils when he is a giant amuses me.
> Even though Makarov will probably lose, hopefully next chapter there will be Lisanna and Mirajane he doesn't get one shotted/ambushed like in Phantom Lord.



best comment yet.​


----------



## Proxy (Dec 5, 2010)

Dat Erza


----------



## Cash (Dec 5, 2010)

Gray looks bad ass in that pic.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 5, 2010)

OMG gray is so fucking hawt!
i really hope he comes out next arc. it would be good character development​


----------



## Proud Fist (Dec 5, 2010)

Makarov is gonna deliver a beat down.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 5, 2010)

Damn, Why do i feel Makarov will get owned by Hades?


----------



## Proxy (Dec 5, 2010)

Zero should have been this strong. Worse than Makarov dying, I think he'll just be put in a state that he's unable to do anything but watch as FT is beaten.

On another note, I hope we don't see Natsu/Azuma.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 5, 2010)

I hope Makarov doesn't get his ass beat. That would mean that Hades will have to fight someone else...


----------



## Proxy (Dec 5, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I hope Makarov doesn't get his ass beat. That would mean that Hades will have to fight someone else...



We wouldn't want that happening, as it always does


----------



## Aerik (Dec 5, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I hope Makarov doesn't get his ass beat. That would mean that Hades will have to fight someone else...



Mest Gildatz


----------



## Blinky (Dec 5, 2010)

Proxy said:


> We wouldn't want that happening, as it always does



IT always does  It'd be a pity since this has been good so far.



Aerik said:


> Mest Gildatz



Gildartz is gone home. 

And Mest gets cats to do the fighting for him.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm predicting Mira fight's Zancrow or that fatass.

I'm hoping for a new takeover 
something like....


*Spoiler*: __ 



DRAGON-DEMON SOUL!



I can dream, can't i 
that would be cool though ​


----------



## Proxy (Dec 5, 2010)

Blinky said:


> IT always does  It'd be a pity since this has been good so far.
> 
> Gildartz is gone home.
> 
> And Mest gets cats to do the fighting for him.



Exactly. Each time I see Natsu, my face


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm seeing Natsu fighting Zancrow purely because Zancrow made that comment about burning stuff and seems to have the kind of erratic, cocky personality that Natsu tends to wind up against (Gazille, Cobra).


----------



## Kenzo (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Sito (Dec 6, 2010)

^Doesn't work that way son.


----------



## Cash (Dec 6, 2010)

Blinky said:


> IT always does  It'd be a pity since this has been good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Low fucking blow


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Gosh, was rereading the FT manga and Levy's official name is Revy? WTF?


----------



## Proxy (Dec 6, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> Gosh, was rereading the FT manga and Levy's official name is Revy? WTF?



In the Del Rey scans?


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Proxy said:


> In the Del Rey scans?



Yep, Del Rey scans


----------



## Proxy (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't know what to say about that. Levy fits better, imo.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 6, 2010)

Proxy, you want to make this the Claymore thread 2.0?

Seriously I don't understand the big barrage of colored pages that take place in that thread and sometimes here, if I want to see it I'll just do a deviantart search or something.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 6, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Proxy, you want to make this the Claymore thread 2.0?
> 
> Seriously I don't understand the big barrage of colored pages that take place in that thread and sometimes here, if I want to see it I'll just do a deviantart search or something.



He spoiler tags them all, so I dont really see what is the problem. Other people might like those pics.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 6, 2010)

oh well, it doesn't matter that much really...There is only a limit to how much we can speculate/discuss about Fairy Tail, because most of it is exactly what meets the eye.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> Gosh, was rereading the FT manga and Levy's official name is Revy? WTF?



L and R are interchangeable. I thought everyone knew this already ?


----------



## Nic (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a feeling we're in for a natsu fest after Makarov gets the fodder treatment.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 6, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Proxy, you want to make this the Claymore thread 2.0?
> 
> Seriously I don't understand the big barrage of colored pages that take place in that thread and sometimes here, if I want to see it I'll just do a deviantart search or something.



Not really much to discuss after the weekend, and people usually post what good pics they find for others.



Blinky said:


> L and R are interchangeable. I thought everyone knew this already ?



That we know, but I think it's that we're accustomed to seeing Levy, and now seeing it as Revy is weird. The same with Gazille and Gajeel.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 6, 2010)

It's Levy!


----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2010)

Nic said:


> I have a feeling we're in for a natsu fest after Makarov gets the fodder treatment.



Ugh better fucking not.


----------



## Jade (Dec 6, 2010)

Zeref will probably be all Gerrard's fused together. Wouldn't that be something .


----------



## Aerik (Dec 6, 2010)

I wonder who this arcades new dragonslayer will be 

perhaps the random young guy is the black dragonslayer


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 6, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Ugh better fucking not.



i think it is written that way in this arc.  i believe when all is said and done,  Natsu will be closer to finding his pops,  some issue will be resolve with him and Zeref, his old nakama punch will be used to save the day,  and finally he will be S-Class since he reached a new level,  not over 9000 but close


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 6, 2010)

I promise not to gay it up in here....

.....if mirajane pics are posted as well ​


----------



## tminty1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hades is gonna fodderize Makarov before he can use fairy law.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Blinky said:


> L and R are interchangeable. I thought everyone knew this already ?



Of course everyone does, just that it looks weird :33 such as Elza - Erza, Revy - Levy, thank god it's still officially Erza in Del Rey


----------



## Kuya (Dec 7, 2010)

This arc was a setup for Gildartz to takeover as the master.

When they are losing, Gildartz is gonna miraculously show up (after Makarov dies) and clean up the remainder of the enemy looking like an epic hero.

Gildartz is obviously voted to be the heir to Makarov.


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 7, 2010)

Kuya said:


> This arc was a setup for Gildartz to takeover as the master.
> 
> When they are losing, Gildartz is gonna miraculously show up (after Makarov dies) and clean up the remainder of the enemy looking like an epic hero.
> 
> Gildartz is obviously voted to be the heir to Makarov.



If that's the case it'll mean Ivan will beat Gildartz.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 7, 2010)

Kuya said:


> This arc was a setup for Gildartz to takeover as the master.
> 
> When they are losing, Gildartz is gonna miraculously show up (after Makarov dies) and clean up the remainder of the enemy looking like an epic hero.
> 
> Gildartz is obviously voted to be the heir to Makarov.





Dreamer said:


> If that's the case it'll mean Ivan will beat Gildartz.



They already have a history, seeing as how Gildartz's dislikes Ivan.

I'm really hoping Natsu takes a back seat during this arc and Raven Tail.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 7, 2010)

Today I have realized that I enjoy Fairy Tail for the plot and interesting characters instead of the fanservice.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 7, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Today I have realized that I enjoy Fairy Tail for the plot fanservice and interesting characters instead of the fanservice plot.



Fixed


----------



## Cash (Dec 7, 2010)

Thread will rest until the chapter returns. 2 wks from now


----------



## Nic (Dec 7, 2010)

so there's a week break?   Well good thing i'm in a manga reading mood and i have a bunch of others i'm following then.


----------



## Cash (Dec 7, 2010)

What are you following?


----------



## Nic (Dec 7, 2010)

Cash said:


> What are you following?



Beelzebub, Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, Air Gear, Good Ending right now.


----------



## Cash (Dec 7, 2010)

I read all of those except GE. Are you as lost in Air Gear as I am?


----------



## Nic (Dec 7, 2010)

When do spoilers usually come out for Fairy Tail anyways? 



Cash said:


> I read all of those except GE. Are you as lost in Air Gear as I am?



I've been lost in it since the chapter 100s.


----------



## Cash (Dec 7, 2010)

FT doesnt have spoilers anymore because MS puts the chapter out so quick. No point in searching. 

Seriously, I just dont know whats going on anymore. Its still nice and all but damn. 

Now Beelzebub. Thats a manga


----------



## Nic (Dec 7, 2010)

Cash said:


> FT doesnt have spoilers anymore because MS puts the chapter out so quick. No point in searching.
> 
> Seriously, I just dont know whats going on anymore. Its still nice and all but damn.
> 
> Now Beelzebub. Thats a manga



well that's basically almost like with Naruto and Op spoilers now since they're out only a few hours before the release. 

Yes, just read it all this week.  Got no complaints concerning it at all.


----------



## Rene (Dec 7, 2010)

I still have a lot to catch up, but exams.

Also gotta bring some Christmas mood into this thread.


----------



## Cash (Dec 7, 2010)

Really? When do you check or whatever? Those spoilers will be out around 4-5 am every morning for me. 

Because Oga is just a bad ass 

oh shit, Rennnneeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 7, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> ultear is gerard.



"Yes Erza, Gerard was nothing except a figment of an illusion that I created, everything you knew was a lie."

inb4 Ultear has Illusion and Time Based Magic.


----------



## Rene (Dec 7, 2010)

No Ultear, you are the lie.

And then Ultear was a Gerard.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 7, 2010)

Rene said:


> No Ultear, you are the lie.
> 
> And then Ultear was a Gerard.



Implying Gerard has illusion based magic.

Also implying Gerard was always a sadistic and cunning bastard before "Zeref" influenced him by making Ur think she had a daughter.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 7, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Implying Gerard has illusion based magic.
> 
> Also implying Gerard was always a sadistic and cunning bastard before "Zeref" influenced him by making Ur think she had a daughter.



Gerard is Ur's father


----------



## KBL (Dec 7, 2010)

Gerard is being raped in prison, stop saying his name .


----------



## Rene (Dec 7, 2010)

Somehow the idea of Gerard being a prison bitch just seems to fit.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 7, 2010)

Its no different then the first few years of his life


----------



## KBL (Dec 7, 2010)

Hard life indeed .


----------



## Rene (Dec 7, 2010)

He didn't turn out for the better because of it though.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2010)

GerardxMest       

His faggyness saved him.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 7, 2010)

Mest


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 7, 2010)

That might actually havae plot relevance ..... who is ultear's father, and laxus's mother. the main crew have only lucy's ex-asshole-ex-billionaire-dad and a dragon. Sure the dragons are a plot point but who else has relevant parents? 

so want moondrip-island mayor to pay gildartz to destroy the moon like he's always wanted. It will be the act that pushes the council over the edge.

Also what could levy's magic do depending on the words like; nuke?  super hot women?(fail fried)  gildartz clone?  natsu's missing brain segment?  handcuffs?  volcano?  Exceed pandemic flu?  erza clones?   cash?

... how much and what types of stuff can she produce?


----------



## Aerik (Dec 7, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> That might actually havae plot relevance ..... who is ultear's father, and laxus's mother. the main crew have only lucy's ex-asshole-ex-billionaire-dad and a dragon. Sure the dragons are a plot point but who else has relevant parents?
> 
> so want moondrip-island mayor to pay gildartz to destroy the moon like he's always wanted. It will be the act that pushes the council over the edge.
> 
> ...



I think the next arcade or the arcade after that will focus on the black drake Gildartz mentioned, would also make sense since Natsu is searching for Igneel and almost every arcade thus far has mentioned the 7-7-777 date. 

I think most parents arent really relevent to the plot (except Laxus' father and the dragons). 

Also prolly wont be that strong at the end of this manga, I do see words like 'Handcuffs' working, but clones and nukes aren't options I think. Guess we will see


----------



## KBL (Dec 7, 2010)

I think Layla Hearthphilia is related to the dragons, we will need to wait for that ,.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 7, 2010)

KBL said:


> I think Layla Hearthphilia is related to the dragons, we will need to wait for that ,.



Pink dragon


----------



## Punpun (Dec 7, 2010)

Aerik said:


> I think the next arcade or the arcade after that will focus on the black drake Gildartz mentioned, would also make sense since Natsu is searching for Igneel and almost every arcade thus far has mentioned the 7-7-777 date.
> 
> I think most parents arent really relevent to the plot (except Laxus' father and the dragons).
> 
> Also prolly wont be that strong at the end of this manga, I do see words like 'Handcuffs' working, but clones and nukes aren't options I think. Guess we will see



Actually it's the 7/7/7 777 date.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 7, 2010)

Didn't Lucy's mother die at the same date?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2010)

I think she did.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 7, 2010)

^I smell foreshadowing


----------



## Proxy (Dec 7, 2010)

She pulled a Julia and went dragon


----------



## Omolara (Dec 7, 2010)

Considering that it's Mashima, Layla likely looks like Julia.


----------



## Thor (Dec 7, 2010)

Mest is the fastest character in Fairy Tail. 

Mest .


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 7, 2010)

Blinky said:


> GerardxMest
> 
> His faggyness saved him.



I pm'd you the fanart pic's already pek​


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2010)

RABAKBAKGAA GET IT AWAY


----------



## Proxy (Dec 7, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Mest is the fastest character in Fairy Tail.
> 
> Mest .




Not faster than Racer


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 7, 2010)

Luxus will return and pwn the shit out of stuff


----------



## Aerik (Dec 7, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Not faster than Racer



Racer is a phoney 

I do applaud you for comparing trash with trash


----------



## Proxy (Dec 7, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Luxus will return and pwn the shit out of stuff



It's what we all look forward to 



Aerik said:


> Racer is a phoney
> 
> I do applaud you for comparing trash with trash


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 7, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> *Gildartz* will return and pwn the shit out of stuff


Fixed

Luxus wont return till Ivan Arc


----------



## BVB (Dec 7, 2010)

Since when were you under the impression that Luxus was gone?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2010)

Since he.. you know... left.


----------



## BVB (Dec 7, 2010)

He never left.

He is just waiting off-screen.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 7, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Mest is the fastest character in Fairy Tail.



That's what *she* said


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 7, 2010)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Fixed
> 
> Luxus wont return till Ivan Arc



Which leaves a possibility for Marakrov to die/retire in this Arc


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 7, 2010)

If Mest is the fastest what does that make Jet and Droy?
Fodder gotta stick together.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 7, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> If Mest is the fastest what does that make Jet and Droy?
> Fodder gotta stick together.



Mest being the "fastest" is like winning the Special Olympics: even if you win, you're still a retard


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 7, 2010)

Meldy is a dragon slayer  i'll call it now.​


----------



## Punpun (Dec 8, 2010)

She is the ds of the wind. :33

And the Natsu-clone of the fire.


----------



## Rene (Dec 8, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> Also what could levy's magic do depending on the words like; nuke?  super hot women?(fail fried)  gildartz clone?  natsu's missing brain segment?  handcuffs?  volcano?  Exceed pandemic flu?  erza clones?   cash?
> 
> ... how much and what types of stuff can she produce?


It's likely limited to her own stamina, so even if she could produce clones of Gildartz that look the same and sound the same, they probably wouldn't even be strong enough to beat Gray.

Whereas regular Gildartz is easily worth 10000 Grays. 



Axl Low said:


> Luxus will return and pwn the shit out of stuff


With Gildartz


----------



## Cash (Dec 8, 2010)

<-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rene (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey look, shit.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 8, 2010)

wendy is ds of the wind. meldy can be dragon slayer of water? gets ass kicked by juvia?


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 8, 2010)

Meldy's abilities...

Headphone, check
Name that's the same as Melody without the O, check

She'll be sound based.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 8, 2010)

Mest is the ds of fail


----------



## Punpun (Dec 8, 2010)

Mest is the strongest p*d*p**** ever. 

Found your prey ? TP away with her.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 8, 2010)

The Dragonslayer of lolis.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 8, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Meldy's abilities...
> 
> Headphone, check
> Name that's the same as Melody without the O, check
> ...



If this isn't true then I'll eat a very large hat


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 8, 2010)

I hope Zeref stay's and convinces everyone he's a good guy!
And joins FT.

Makarov can't die. Wendy won't allow it!  that bitch!

But Zeref joining fairy tail would surely add some spice.
Both lucy and lisanna won't have a chance! 

​


----------



## Aerik (Dec 8, 2010)

I place my bets on Zeref being the big baddie of this manga. Somehow I doubt that someone who is portrayed as the most evil wizard that ever excisted would join a guild like Fairy Tail


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 8, 2010)

> Mest being the "fastest" is like winning the Special Olympics: even if you win, you're still a retard



 

if mest is the fastest, what about gayrard?


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 8, 2010)

gerard is the most easily manipulated. so I guess ultear's bitch metal.

 Next on zeref becoming FT he seems to not be a straight evil character and for some reason he and natsu are linked. probably because he is a dragon slayer of death or something and all the ds are immortal. (there can be only one!!!)

 He seemed to either want natsu to be strong enough to kill him, stop him if he is controlled again like last time or be able to exist near him. (FT's equivalent of stark) 

either way no FT membership till way later when gerard and zaref are properly spanked and/or exonerated and laxus returns to make FT superpwn assuming they all will be 'hero'ed. maybe what possessed gerard is not zeref but last possessed zeref because he is one BAMF?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 8, 2010)

Dragonslayers are immortal ? I take it that's a fan myth.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 8, 2010)

Urtear was messing with Gerard for all those years. He was trolled, pretty much.

FT needs some people to die. C'mon, don't be a Bleach


----------



## Blinky (Dec 8, 2010)

People don't die in a lot of shounen.


----------



## Cash (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 8, 2010)

natsu's and garjeal's age, the ages in rave? if not immortal they are frozen in time like in rave as well?. zeref 400 yrs old come on.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh Zeref is a Dragonslayer now ?


----------



## Proxy (Dec 8, 2010)

Blinky said:


> People don't die in a lot of shounen.



I'd like to think that when someone apparently dies, they don't disappear into the sky.

I don't like it when mangaka's are scared to kill off a character, when it's plausible. Take Hiyori, for example. Cut in half? No problem. Not dead.

Sieg dying was good and bad at the same time, not to mention Gale and King. Mashima wasn't afraid to take a gamble. I'd like to see FT take a major loss. Make the arc worthwhile and not another OS.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 8, 2010)

just fillng in blanks someway deeply linked with ds. plus weird power, not exactly common. most ancient magic are linked to zeref and dragons and 777. who knows how they'll slam together, where's that blue pegasus guy with archive magic when you need him... but then ichiyama would return so meh.

kinda agree they've had all sorts of hair but need more body shape and skin pigment diversity, though asura seems like he could be black or at least half but no shading so maybe just more southwest Europe/west Asian looks.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey know. There was Racer  



gumby2ms said:


> just flling in blanks someway deeply linked with ds. plus weird power, not exactly common. most ancient magic are linked to zeref and dragons and 777. who knows how they'll slam together, where's that blue pegasus guy with archive magic when you need him... but then ichiyama would return so meh.



So Zeref eats death then ? 

wait... 

Death Eater 
Dark Lord 

HE'S FUCKING VOLDEMORT


----------



## Cash (Dec 8, 2010)

What would you like to order, Proxy?


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 8, 2010)

Cash ....I hate your avy


----------



## Blinky (Dec 8, 2010)

Shimon was a bro. BUT WHY DID HE HAVE TO TAKE RACER FROM US WHY WHY WHY


----------



## Cash (Dec 8, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Cash ....I hate your avy



I know its awesome right?


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I'd like to think that when someone apparently dies, they don't disappear into the sky.
> 
> I don't like it when mangaka's are scared to kill off a character, when it's plausible. Take Hiyori, for example. Cut in half? No problem. Not dead.
> 
> Sieg dying was good and bad at the same time, not to mention Gale and King. Mashima wasn't afraid to take a gamble. I'd like to see FT take a major loss. Make the arc worthwhile and not another OS.



it wouldn't be too bad to bring some freshness into the manga by killing off someone, but really depends on who it is. I wouldn't mind it Makarov died or something, but if Mashima kills off Erza...


----------



## KBL (Dec 8, 2010)

Simon was kinda cool... .


----------



## Cash (Dec 8, 2010)

Why are you guys posting in here. It just reminds me there is no chapter and it breaks my heart


----------



## Proxy (Dec 8, 2010)

wolfteam000 said:


> it wouldn't be too bad to bring some freshness into the manga by killing off someone, but really depends on who it is. I wouldn't mind it Makarov died or something, but if Mashima kills off Erza...



I thought he was going to do it with ToP, but with the whole, "Zeref was never dead" thing, her dying then only to find out it was for nothing would have been a major troll.

As much as I like Makarov, his death would lead to a new rule of FT. And we all know there's only one man ready for the job. 

P.S. Say Mest, anyone, and it's on 



Cash said:


> *Why are you guys posting in here*. It just reminds me there is no chapter and it breaks my heart



Because Mest touches himself at night


----------



## Cash (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy shit Proxy, I think you just figured out why he wants Wendy.


----------



## Sito (Dec 9, 2010)

Eww at your avy cash 

Although iv grown to not hate mest anymore, even though the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) got pwned.


----------



## Nic (Dec 9, 2010)

Cash said:


> Holy shit Proxy, I think you just figured out why he wants Wendy.



don't worry, when the new year is here, you'll go two straight weeks without a chapter.


----------



## Sito (Dec 9, 2010)

^T______T i forgot that mangaka have lives to.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 9, 2010)

Proxy said:


> As much as I like Makarov, his death would lead to a new rule of FT. And we all know there's only one man ready for the job.
> 
> P.S. Say Mest, anyone, and it's on



You are right, there is only one man ready for the job


----------



## Rene (Dec 9, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Sieg dying was good and bad at the same time, not to mention Gale and King. Mashima wasn't afraid to take a gamble. I'd like to see FT take a major loss. Make the arc worthwhile and not another OS.



Gale felt like a real sucker punch though, because right before it we get a cover that shows Gale as if he's travelling with the party and then boom, he dies.

Like a boss, but still.

King's death was equally awesome.

Haven't gotten to the part where Sieg dies though.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 9, 2010)

Aerik said:


> You are right, there is only one man ready for the job



Sorry, bro. *insert Mexican Gildartz pic here* 



Rene said:


> Gale felt like a real sucker punch though, because right before it we get a cover that shows Gale as if he's travelling with the party and then boom, he dies.
> 
> Like a boss, but still.
> 
> ...



Yup. But if they remained, it would make you wonder why is Haru doing all the work albeit being the second Rave Master. If it's a spoiler about Sieg, apologies


----------



## KBL (Dec 9, 2010)

U will cry manly tears.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 9, 2010)

Meximest for new FT master


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 9, 2010)

If Markarov died to Hades it'd cement Grimoire Heart as being a credible threat.

However, with the way Racer completely failed to kill Leon (HOW?!), Angel somehow survived being blasted to kingdom come and Zero pathetically failed to kill people who were lined up like ducks on a range...I'm not hopeful....


----------



## Blinky (Dec 9, 2010)

Thing is: This is not OS.


----------



## Cash (Dec 9, 2010)

Lets just avoid OS in this thread. Dont need you guys going at it again


----------



## Proxy (Dec 9, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> If Markarov died to Hades it'd cement Grimoire Heart as being a credible threat.
> 
> However, with the way Racer completely failed to kill Leon (HOW?!), Angel somehow survived being blasted to kingdom come and Zero pathetically failed to kill people who were lined up like ducks on a range...I'm not hopeful....



Exactly. What was worse was Zero saying he'll kill people, and couldn't even snuff Happy. Mashima's writing isn't helping things out. I swear, whenever he works on multiple things at the same time, FT turns out to be good. It's only this arc that's different.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 9, 2010)

We need a silver headed flamboyant character  c'mon mashima.

we know you gay, just throw one in there for us.



​


----------



## Blinky (Dec 9, 2010)

No. Just no.


----------



## Cash (Dec 9, 2010)

Just lost every time she posts


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 9, 2010)

Blinky said:


> No. Just no.



Don't fake the funk BLINKY ​


Cash said:


> Just lost every time she posts



She?​


----------



## Cash (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh, I got you. Although the use of wet in your usertitles disturbs me now but its whatever.


----------



## Sito (Dec 9, 2010)

I was actually touching my nuts when i saw this


----------



## Blinky (Dec 9, 2010)

SITO MAKE US A MEXICAN GILDARTZ TO COUNTER THE THREAT


----------



## Cash (Dec 9, 2010)

Blinky said:


> SITO MAKE US A MEXICAN GILDARTZ TO COUNTER THE THREAT



U Jelly?


----------



## Sito (Dec 9, 2010)

Wait, look for a gif of somone pwning somone not to long tho.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 9, 2010)

No1curr

​


----------



## Blinky (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sito (Dec 9, 2010)

thats to obvious,


----------



## Blinky (Dec 9, 2010)

Lets continue this in the FC


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 9, 2010)

even though ultear is fat, fake boob slutface cunt.

she must have real deep feelings for her mother (hateful ones) it's actually quite sad re-reading the last few chaps 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV9jJKtxtqk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Cash (Dec 9, 2010)

I just dont know what to do.


----------



## KBL (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Proxy (Dec 9, 2010)

Why, bro?


----------



## Sito (Dec 9, 2010)

Cuz Gildartz


----------



## Cash (Dec 9, 2010)

^^correct. Gildarts would explain whats going on in this thread right now


----------



## Thor (Dec 10, 2010)

Fairy Tail needs it own fucking sub section. I can't keep up with all the shit that happens in one thread. From Mestiness, too showing boobs, each one deserves their own personal thread.

You heard it here 1st guys. Lets get a sub section.


----------



## KBL (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm down with it... but how?

.


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 10, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Fairy Tail needs it own fucking sub section. I can't keep up with all the shit that happens in one thread. From Mestiness, too showing boobs, each one deserves their own personal thread.
> 
> You heard it here 1st guys. Lets get a sub section.



Personally, I find it easier to keep up with a single thread compared to other forums that have their own sub-section for Fairy Tail.

It does help though that the majority of posts in here are pretty short so at least you don't have to go through walls of text to get up to speed with the conversation.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 10, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Fairy Tail needs it own fucking sub section. I can't keep up with all the shit that happens in one thread. From Mestiness, too showing boobs, each one deserves their own personal thread.
> 
> You heard it here 1st guys. Lets get a sub section.



I said that we need to nominate FT fot MotM but just a few did it, but we can always try in January


----------



## Sito (Dec 10, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> You heard it here 1st guys. Lets get a sub section.



Lol your like the 247th person to say it

only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and girls disagree


----------



## Aerik (Dec 10, 2010)

KBL said:


> I'm down with it... but how?
> 
> .



We could ask memos

Oh who am I kidding, that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) has never done anything useful


----------



## Rene (Dec 10, 2010)

FT thread and Gildartz Fan club is all we need.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 10, 2010)

So, who is going to be the next FT leader?


----------



## KBL (Dec 10, 2010)

My money is with Laxus.

.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 10, 2010)

KBL said:


> My money is with Laxus.
> 
> .



I think he ran off with your money brah


----------



## Cash (Dec 10, 2010)

No chapter this week


----------



## KBL (Dec 10, 2010)

It will be a hard week.


----------



## Rene (Dec 10, 2010)

At least next week will hopefully not waste panel time on that fodder Mest.


----------



## Cash (Dec 10, 2010)

Join Team Mest. We have big ava to look down on you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Cash (Dec 10, 2010)

Mest and Samuel L Jackson, side by side. Let me screenshot this bad ass legendary moment.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 10, 2010)

Aerik said:


> I think he ran off with your money brah


And he looked like such a trustworthy fellow.


----------



## Darc (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought my mom was kidding when she said there is no FT chapter this week, lameeeee


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 10, 2010)

who says there's no fairy tail chapter this week, maybe it's just not readable by mere mortals?... 

meh week off sucks which GH will be friendly possible side switcher, I think big guy or meldy. 

zeref has potential but who knows the back history behind his natsu obsession, maybe he's just been reading lucy's writing.


----------



## Sito (Dec 11, 2010)

Whats this thread doing past the first 5 threads here? No chapter this week is sad as hell. 

So i wonder whats going to happen to makarov, choose by quoting which will happen


A) Makarov takes on GH leader and GH leader says he'll take on makarov by himself so he sends in the other kin to defeat the FT mages. The battle isn't decided till later on, so the fight will be longish.

B) Makarov gets attacked by all of the kin and leader and loses. 

C) Makarov defeats one of the kin then 'B)' happens.

D) Zeref boy Kills mest 

E) None of the above, type what you think:

I say:


> C) Makarov defeats on of the kin then 'B)' happens.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 11, 2010)

Hades incapacitates Makarov, effectively removing him from the fight. He'll either die or just be taken out from doing anything.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 11, 2010)

Makarov solos. Arc ends.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 11, 2010)

Gerard arrives. Arc continues.


----------



## Highgoober (Dec 11, 2010)

A) Makarov takes on GH leader and GH leader says he'll take on makarov by himself so he sends in the other kin to defeat the FT mages. The battle isn't decided till later on, so the fight will be longish.

Though I think he'll tell the other kin to leave because his fight with Makarov will be so massive and powerful that they'd end up just getting caught up in the crossfire.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 11, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> Gerard arrives. Arc continues.



Wrong.

Hades reveals that he is in fact, Gerard


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 11, 2010)

Fourth Gerard. Two more till Six Paths of Gerard.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 11, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> Fourth Gerard. Two more till Six Paths of Gerard.



Four G?rads, AKA _The Four Faces of Fail_.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 11, 2010)

The 7 gerards of purgatory


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 11, 2010)

Aerik said:


> The 7 gerards of purgatory



The Seven Deadly G?rads


----------



## Punpun (Dec 11, 2010)

Four = death, We are so doomed.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 11, 2010)

I dunno. I think Gerard was kinda awesome


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> I dunno. I think Gerard was kinda awesome


----------



## Aerik (Dec 11, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> I dunno. I think Gerard was kinda awesome



Which gerard?


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 11, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> I dunno. I think Gerard was kinda awesome



Yep Mistgun and Seiglein were great characters.


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 11, 2010)

Aerik said:


> Which gerard?


How many are there? 


SasuOna said:


> Yep Mistgun and Seiglein were great characters.



I know rite. They were too awesome so they had to be taken out of the main scheme of things


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Where's Blinky or KBL when you need less terrible in this thread? 

Also, did Chocolate get permed?


----------



## Thor (Dec 11, 2010)

Gerard was a pretty cool character. I think people dislike him cos their jealous that he's the only man that can bring Erza to her knees.


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Speak of the devil.


----------



## Cash (Dec 11, 2010)

Rene said:


> Where's Blinky or KBL when you need less terrible in this thread?
> 
> Also, did Chocolate get permed?



How you not request me 

His name is Judge Fudge. Not banned.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 11, 2010)

Is that... Chibi Gildartz?


----------



## Cash (Dec 11, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> And Mest is as awesome as Yammy Riyalgo



Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Blinky (Dec 11, 2010)

Aizen dropping some knowledge.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 11, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Aizen dropping some knowledge.



Now, Blinky you should drop me some ammo.

I'm afraid this is only treatment for them. 
AC-130 is a good option too.


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Cash said:


> How you not request me


While you do like Mest, I guess you can also appreciate a fine pair of Rider tits.

I suppose the benefits outweigh the disadvantages. But honestly? Deal with it.

Also, someone needs to shop some shades on that coloured Gildartz fanart. It would make a perfect "Deal with it" image.



> His name is Judge Fudge. Not banned.


I see. Heard he was banned some time ago in this topic, must have just been a temp one.


----------



## Cash (Dec 11, 2010)

Rene said:


> While you do like Mest, I guess you can also appreciate a fine pair of Rider tits.
> 
> I suppose the benefits outweigh the disadvantages. But honestly? Deal with it.
> 
> ...



Im not dealing with it. Gildarts anal crash because im butt hurt. You people dont respect Mest thats the problem :taichou


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Cash said:


> Im not dealing with it. Gildarts anal crash because im butt hurt. You people dont respect Mest thats the problem :taichou





Also, if you haven't read that comic yet, go read it.


----------



## Cash (Dec 11, 2010)

lol, what comic is that?


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Cash said:


> lol, what comic is that?



Manly guys doing manly things.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 11, 2010)

Cash said:


> You people dont respect Mest thats the problem :taichou


----------



## Aerik (Dec 11, 2010)

iDunnoLol ?\(?_o)/?


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 11, 2010)

*Sorry, that's correct version:*


----------



## Blinky (Dec 11, 2010)

It should be Gildartz face


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

I feel that we should respect Cash's homoerotic feelings for Mest, but still respectfully disagree with his opinion.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 11, 2010)

Blinky said:


> It should be Gildartz face



I don't know how to respect Mest. Gildartz doesn't care about Mest. Do you think he cares about little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from council? 
And Gildartz knows everything.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 11, 2010)

Rene said:


> I feel that we should respect Cash's homoerotic feelings for Mest, but still respectfully disagree with his opinion.



Yes I agree


----------



## Cash (Dec 11, 2010)

screw both of you


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 11, 2010)

Rene said:


> I feel that we should respect Cash's homoerotic feelings for Mest, but still respectfully disagree with his opinion.



I shall respect him, by giving him a 3-round burst from M16. Great gift, don't you think the same? When I give him something so awesome, he will be happy and feel respected for sure. Giving gifts is a way to respect someone too.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 11, 2010)

Cash said:


> screw both of you



No, thx, but Mest will certainly enjoy it.


----------



## Cash (Dec 11, 2010)

Someone plays too much COD


----------



## Cash (Dec 11, 2010)

Somebody watches too much Naruto


----------



## Aerik (Dec 11, 2010)

Cash said:


> Somebody watches too much Naruto


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Cash said:


> screw both of you





How does this make you feel Cash?


----------



## Cash (Dec 11, 2010)

makes me feel like hopping on my external and installing the game


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 11, 2010)

Rene said:


> How does this make you feel Cash?



For me, it's FAPTASTIC.


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Cash said:


> makes me feel like hopping on my external and installing the game


See this is another reason why nobody likes your fandom Cash. 

You need to invest more time in good stuff. Not into making Mest images.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 11, 2010)

Cash said:


> makes me feel like hopping on my external and installing the game



Wrong answer boy


----------



## Cash (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll play it eventually . I got an entire month off. I got like 3 VNs. Fate/Stay Night will be the first. I wont let you down Rene


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

You better not.


----------



## Sito (Dec 11, 2010)

Cash said:


> Somebody watches too much Naruto



I watch to much OP and FT. Current Naruto anime is lol. although i got on yesterday and watched the newest ep. I kind of liked it.


----------



## K (Dec 11, 2010)

calgara dupe is so badass


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2010)

where is ma chapter


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 12, 2010)

best thing about mest/gildartz fight is the hilarious facial expressions they have made in their short time. before that the only meme we had was everyone is Gerard and heart-attack marakov. 

hope the core crew for FT doesn't get to big and crowded. love them all but too many characters means too many fights and too much length to one arc if characters start fighting.  arcs like bleach's arrancar arc or some of the enormous OP and Hajippe no ippo arcs where you loose excitement because of length of conflict resolution. 

I hope mest sticks around funny characters rarely do. only happy's smart-mouth and juvia's perversions are ever present, I demand more sugar boy and wally.  mind you they haven't used any of lucy's funny summons Taurus and Aquarius are sometimes pretty cracky. (mind you most of them can have their moments)


----------



## Jay. (Dec 12, 2010)

so is 215 out?


----------



## Felix (Dec 12, 2010)

Did you guys miss the NO FAIRY TAIL THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Cash (Dec 12, 2010)

and with No FT come Gerard jokes and discussion.

Gotta suffer through something so old


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 12, 2010)

Maybe it's Mest jokes time


----------



## Cooli (Dec 12, 2010)

Mest shall get a supa power up from an overwhelming courage gain and teleport the whole Island away just in time to save FT from destruction


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 12, 2010)

6 Mests and 1 Ultear of Purgatory 
Oracion Mest 
Six Paths of Mest 
Mest-tallica 
Call of Mest: Modern Warfare 2 
forums.mestfan.com 
Fairy Mest 
Mest Scarlet 
Mestgun 
High School of the Mests


----------



## Cash (Dec 12, 2010)

Mestzen Sosuke


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 12, 2010)

MestDonald's 
Kentucky Fried Mest 
Spidermest 
Batmest 
Mest Cullen 
Hannah Mestannah 
Mest Bush 
Rustymest 
Mesttear 
Zanmest


----------



## Cooli (Dec 12, 2010)

MMA: Mixed Mest Arts 

United States of Mest 

League of Mest 

Mestkage 

Darth Mest 

International House of Mest 

Mesticare


----------



## Thor (Dec 12, 2010)

MEST-NAMBLA


----------



## Cooli (Dec 12, 2010)

Mestlmania


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 12, 2010)

Mesto-bear


----------



## Thor (Dec 12, 2010)

Mestball Z 
Mestemon 
The Mestery Machine 
Ghost of Christmas Mest


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 12, 2010)

I was out in today and I like, stood in some Mest!


----------



## Aerik (Dec 12, 2010)

Federal bureau of Mest
Mestchester United
Kanye Mest


----------



## Cash (Dec 12, 2010)

lol, You guys making me proud


----------



## Thor (Dec 12, 2010)

Busty Mesty
Mest Point
Shake Ya Ass - Mestical 
Knights of Yammy: Rated M for Mest


----------



## Aerik (Dec 12, 2010)

Cash said:


> lol, You guys making me proud



Ima Mest you finish, but Beyonce had one of the best videos of all time!

-Kanye Mest


----------



## Cooli (Dec 12, 2010)

Cash said:


> lol, You guys making me proud



That set should say mesturbate


----------



## Aerik (Dec 12, 2010)

Mesters gonna mest


----------



## Thor (Dec 12, 2010)

She's the Mest I ever had


----------



## Darc (Dec 12, 2010)

I feel like you guys finally get it


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2010)

Cash said:


> lol, You guys making me proud



 I WANT TO KNOW

OMG I WANT TO KNOW

I WANT TO KNOW MEST XD


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 12, 2010)

Jingle Mests 
Microsoft Mest 7 
Rammest 
Mest Odison 
Dmest 
Mest Fiction 
Iron Mest 
Mest Bieber 
Lady MestMest 
50 Mest


----------



## Cooli (Dec 12, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> She's the Mest I ever had



That's what Mest said


----------



## Thor (Dec 12, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> Mest Odison



Are you trying to get Mest up?


----------



## Beckman (Dec 12, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> That's what Mest said



Get your Mests straight




Mest Norris
Historys Strongest Disciple Mest
PedoMest


----------



## Thor (Dec 12, 2010)

DividedByZero said:


> Get your Mests straight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mest Mest's Bizarre Adventures


----------



## Cooli (Dec 12, 2010)

DividedByZero said:


> Get your Mests straight



Suck my Mest


----------



## Cash (Dec 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Beckman (Dec 12, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> Suck my Mest



I thought your Mest belonged to Mest?


----------



## Cooli (Dec 12, 2010)

DividedByZero said:


> I thought your Mest belonged to Mest?



That's what he wants you to Mest. He's mesting with your Mest


----------



## Aerik (Dec 12, 2010)

This thread suddenly became mestastic


----------



## Cooli (Dec 12, 2010)

it's mestiful, isn't it?


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 12, 2010)

Mest : Shippuuden 
Mest x Mest 
One Mest 
Mest/Stay Night 
M.E.S.T. : Shadow Of Chernobyl 
Need For Mest: Mest Wanted 
Left 4 Mest


----------



## Cooli (Dec 12, 2010)

Dragon Ball Mest 

Mest of War 

World of Mestcraft


----------



## Punpun (Dec 12, 2010)

Aerik said:


> Ima Mest you finish, but Beyonce had one of the best videos of all time!
> 
> -Kanye Mest



My Mest twisted fantasy.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 12, 2010)

Mestoburger

Mestdom


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 12, 2010)

Y'all are making a mest of this Mest!


----------



## Blinky (Dec 12, 2010)

What the hell happened.


----------



## Sito (Dec 12, 2010)

You guise deserve negs for this shit.

Lets change the convo. 

Um what are you guise getting for Christmas?


----------



## K (Dec 12, 2010)

what the fuck is "guise"?


----------



## Sito (Dec 12, 2010)

K said:


> what the fuck is "guise"?



'Guys' i forget where i got it from? somone kept saying it so i started to say(type) it like that. hmm. never really thought of it.


----------



## Cash (Dec 12, 2010)

on the first day of Mestmas my mother gave to me.

1 mestgasm


----------



## Sito (Dec 12, 2010)

Son, I am disappoint.png


----------



## Proxy (Dec 12, 2010)

Cash said:


> on the first day of Mestmas my mother gave to me.
> 
> 1 mestgasm



Your mom gave you a mestgasm? 

That sounds odd, bro


----------



## Sito (Dec 12, 2010)

Lol i was going to commment on that but had to go take a shit.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 12, 2010)

don't you mean a mest?


----------



## Cooli (Dec 13, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Your mom gave you a mestgasm?
> 
> That sounds odd, bro



unless you're adopted


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 13, 2010)

I come back and this is what I see!

More pics now!
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 13, 2010)

MestNote
Mest M.D.
InMESTion
The Dark Mest
TransMesters
MestGate Universe (SG-1/Atlantis)
MestBook
MestStation3
MestBox 360
The Nintendo Mest 
Mest Koontz
Stephen Mest
Uncharted 2 Mest's Fortune


----------



## Thor (Dec 13, 2010)

Keep Mest relevant guys. Let's start a movement. 

Mest = Yami Riyalgo


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

Seriously shut up with the Mest shit.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 13, 2010)

lol maybe they are just bumping the shit outta thread to pass the claymore thread in posts. but nonetheless mest is an amusing character. he _may_ become the buggy of FT.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 13, 2010)

No more Mest talk


----------



## Aerik (Dec 13, 2010)

Sitό said:


> You guise deserve negs for this shit.
> 
> Lets change the convo.
> 
> Um what are you guise getting for Christmas?



The heart.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 13, 2010)

I am getting my yearly slave


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Even I gotta say, all this Mest jks are torture


----------



## KBL (Dec 13, 2010)

I want a PS3

.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 13, 2010)

KBL said:


> I want a PS3
> 
> .



I have one :33


----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2010)

So... In the next chapter, how many pages 'til Makarov sends the entire Grimoire Heart Guild scattered to the winds?


----------



## Aerik (Dec 13, 2010)

Lyra said:


> So... In the next chapter, how many pages 'til Makarov sends the entire Grimoire Heart Guild scattered to the winds?



-1

they got off paneled. The rest of the arcade will be about Mest VS Gildartz


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 13, 2010)

Aerik said:


> -1
> 
> they got off paneled. The rest of the arcade will be about Mest VS Gildartz



Okay...seriously now...just stop


----------



## KBL (Dec 13, 2010)

Makarov is going to fail killing or making Grimoire heart escape, dunno if he will die but he will get owned in some way.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

MAKAROV SMASH!


----------



## Aerik (Dec 13, 2010)

Blinky said:


> MAKAROV SMASH!



I support this


----------



## Rene (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't turn this into Cana smashu.

Considering recent chapters have shown that Cana is generally mostly useless.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

Well Makarov CAN smashu


----------



## Rene (Dec 13, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Well Makarov CAN smashu


That better not be a pun I see there.


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Lyra said:


> So... In the next chapter, how many pages 'til Makarov sends the entire Grimoire Heart Guild scattered to the winds?



Unfortunately he never will. :/


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

Im telling you guys. Dont get your hopes up on the old man. FT will suffer total defeat here.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

Negative Nancy


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Cash said:


> Im telling you guys. Dont get your hopes up on the old man. FT will suffer total defeat here.



If zeref wakes up yes, if he doesn't then no.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 13, 2010)

Cash said:


> Im telling you guys. Dont get your hopes up on the old man. FT will suffer total defeat here.



Just wait for the former GM to show up/help FT.


----------



## Rene (Dec 13, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Negative Nancy



Typical Mest fan.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 13, 2010)

Rene said:


> Typical Mest fan.



'You shouldn't have done that'


----------



## Rene (Dec 13, 2010)

Aerik said:


> 'You shouldn't have done that'


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

Nic said:


> If zeref wakes up yes, if he doesn't then no.



They should be in search of a key for Zeref. So if they win they succeed in awakening Zaref. Which means they will suffer a total defeat. Zeref will be awakened. No stopping that. I dont think FT defeats Zeref and GH right here.


----------



## Rene (Dec 13, 2010)

But the nakama punch Ganta ... the nakama punch.


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

You gotta believe Rene. You cant scream and punch a man surrounded by death



I hope


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

Natsu's tears will cancel out Death Praying.


----------



## Rene (Dec 13, 2010)

Cash said:


> You cant scream and punch a man surrounded by death


Unless you're in TTGL, then anything is possible.


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

Like in the pokemon movie when Ash turned to stone. All the Pokemon tears revived him. Wonderful writing


----------



## Rene (Dec 13, 2010)

Cash said:


> Like in the pokemon movie when Ash turned to stone. All the Pokemon tears revived him. Wonderful writing


The Iliad pales in comparison.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 13, 2010)

First page of the new chapter will be GH making a u turn and getting the fuck out of there before they get swatted by Makarov.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2010)

Cash said:


> Like in the pokemon movie when Ash turned to stone. All the Pokemon tears revived him. Wonderful writing



I actually loved that scene.


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

Its was so touching. seeing pickachu slap the other one until they both fall down. Charizard could no longer fight.

All that worthless fighting. 

Why Why.

Oh Ash


----------



## Rene (Dec 13, 2010)

Pokemon is likely your youth, of course you should love it.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 13, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I actually loved that scene.





Cash said:


> Its was so touching. seeing pickachu slap the other one until they both fall down. Charizard could no longer fight.
> 
> All that worthless fighting.
> 
> ...



Even as a kid I thought that was hilarious


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

How could you hate that? Do you have a heart?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 13, 2010)

I didn't say I hate it I said it was hilarious over how overly dramatic it was, I mean come on

Pika! Pika! Pika! PIKA!


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Cash said:


> They should be in search of a key for Zeref. So if they win they succeed in awakening Zaref. Which means they will suffer a total defeat. Zeref will be awakened. No stopping that. I dont think FT defeats Zeref and GH right here.



My guess is that GH and FT will still be fighting each other while one of GH characters succeeds in awakening zeref.  At that point i see both sides being completely annihilated.


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> I didn't say I hate it I said it was hilarious over how overly dramatic it was, I mean come on
> 
> Pika! Pika! Pika! PIKA!


It was beautiful. 


Nic said:


> My guess is that GH and FT will still be fighting each other while one of GH characters succeeds in awakening zeref.  At that point i see both sides being completely annihilated.



Exacta! I've been saying that every since that 3 chapter week


----------



## Rene (Dec 13, 2010)

But Ganta, you can't be right.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 13, 2010)

Nic said:


> My guess is that GH and FT will still be fighting each other while one of GH characters succeeds in awakening zeref.  At that point i see both sides being completely annihilated.


Or GH is defeated in one arc Zeref is resurrected only to escape at the last minute


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

Rene said:


> But Ganta, you can't be right.



Im always right, Rene


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 13, 2010)

When is the new chapter coming out? Did it take a break this week?


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Alchemist73 said:


> When is the new chapter coming out? Did it take a break this week?



yeah it's a break week.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 13, 2010)

Alchemist73 said:


> When is the new chapter coming out? Did it take a break this week?



Last week's issue of Shounen Magazine was a double issue which means it's on break this week


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Or GH is defeated in one arc Zeref is resurrected only to escape at the last minute



zeref having to escape on his much anticipated entrance?  I somehow doubt that, but we'll see.


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

It could happen. Some ish about needing to rebuild energy or something. who knows. He wont kill FT right then and there. I think GH escape as well.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 13, 2010)

Nic said:


> zeref having to escape on his much anticipated entrance?  I somehow doubt that, but we'll see.


Well maybe his "awakening" isn't so much as flashy but a resurgence of something like "memory loss" or finding a new host


Cash said:


> It could happen. Some ish about needing to rebuild energy or something. who knows. He wont kill FT right then and there. *I think GH escape as well*.


Doubtful. Most of them already look like fodder, Ul will escape because of tits but I can see two members turining to the good side though


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 13, 2010)

Next chapter Makarov kills everyone
If he doesn't beat Hades then Fairy Tail will definitely lose unless Zeref switches sides.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

There's no way Urtear is going down in this arc.


----------



## Rene (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone else notice that this thread has so many posts now that you can no longer see how many posts somebody made in this?


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

^

Unfortunately that's for a lot of threads out there.  Seems like NF has had some issues lately. 
This didn't use to be the case.  We had threads with over 250k posts out there and there were no problems concerning seeing how much a person posted. 


SasuOna said:


> Next chapter Makarov kills everyone
> If he doesn't beat Hades then Fairy Tail will definitely lose unless Zeref switches sides.


come on, you should know by now that Natsu will get random power up #10 and beat Hades himself.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

If Natsu beats Hades I will rage. Not even joking.


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Blinky said:


> If Natsu beats Hades I will rage. Not even joking.


Get ready for it.  The guy basically beats the big boss out of every arc.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

It shouldn't be that way this time. What about the lesson Gildartz gave him that you can't always win ?


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Blinky said:


> It shouldn't be that way this time. What about the lesson Gildartz gave him that you can't always win ?


He'll beat Hades, but get crushed by zeref.  At least that's my guess.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm hoping Hades isn't the big boss this arc


----------



## Proxy (Dec 13, 2010)

Natsu isn't beating Hades.

Mashima made him lose on purpose, to Gildartz, and if Hades is going up against Makarov, it's showing that there's a clear gap between them.

FT's going to lose in this arc.


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Natsu isn't beating Hades.
> 
> Mashima made him lose on purpose, to Gildartz, and if Hades is going up against Makarov, it's showing that there's a clear gap between them.
> 
> FT's going to lose in this arc.



If Hades isn't the biggest threat or strongest character of this arc I don't see why not.   Mashima can easily use zeref to beat down Natsu again.


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

Natsu learned his lesson. He will face total defeat now. Taking Gildarts words to heart afterwards.


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

You know considering the number of times Natsu has beaten overpowered opponents others who were supposedly stronger than him couldn't, i wouldn't bet against Natsu here.  It's rinse and repeat, and he'll get a random powerup if he fights Hades.


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

That would honestly suck so hard.


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Well i honestly don't see why this time would be any different.  Like i said, Mashima doesn't need Natsu to lose to Hades, he has Zeref for that, which plot-wise would make far more sense.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

Hades just gives off a better vibe than previous villains.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 13, 2010)

Nic said:


> If Hades isn't the biggest threat or strongest character of this arc I don't see why not.   Mashima can easily use zeref to beat down Natsu again.





Nic said:


> You know considering the number of times Natsu has beaten overpowered opponents others who were supposedly stronger than him couldn't, i wouldn't bet against Natsu here.  It's rinse and repeat, and he'll get a random powerup if he fights Hades.



At this point, he's probably the strongest character. Zeref is still Death-kun, so he's not going to be out trying to kill or defeat people.

Zeref would only become a problem once his seal is removed, but there's not much to be done otherwise.

Mashima's building on GH, showing them to be strong and spreading things out rather than rushing into it and ultimately not delivering as we've seen with OS.

On top of that, he's pitting Makarov against Hades. Making Natsu jump to that level in one arc is too much even for him. It's going to be just like when Lucia first arrived and crushed Haru and co.


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

I just cant see him screaming his way out of this one. Hopefully there will be no special magic for him to eat.


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Proxy said:


> At this point, he's probably the strongest character. Zeref is still Death-kun, so he's not going to be out trying to kill or defeat people.
> 
> Zeref would only become a problem once his seal is removed, but there's not much to be done otherwise.
> 
> ...


Well that's the thing, I expect zeref's seal to be removed here.  I know that's a big assumption but still.  
Also I understand where you come from with the Makarov comparison and I agree with you that Natsu is nowhere near his strength or even close for that matter.  I simply wouldn't be surprised if Mashima goes the temporary random powerup route again for Natsu. 


Cash said:


> I just cant see him screaming his way out of this one. Hopefully there will be no special magic for him to eat.


we will see


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

> wouldn't be surprised if Mashima goes the temporary random powerup route again for Natsu.



I don't think anyone would be surprised. I just have hope it won't


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

why do you guys dislike Natsu so much anyways?  well it looks that way to me.  Never found him to be an annoying main character, unlike Ichigo or Naruto.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

He's very very bland. There may not be any big fault with him but he also has no redeeming features.


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Blinky said:


> He's very very bland. There may not be any big fault with him but he also has no redeeming features.



He loves to go out and kick ass that's good enough for me.   At least he's not crying every other chapter, or standing around watching others get their ass kicked.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

Yep he just screams like a retard and uses his nakama punch to beat people much stronger than him.


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Yep he just screams like a retard and uses his nakama punch to beat people much stronger than him.


Don't ever read one piece then. lol


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

I also don't think Luffy is anything amazing but at least he's funny.


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes because Oda focuses on comic relief more than action.   Not the case with FT, it's the opposite imo.


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

Luffy wins are bad ass though. Natsu needs to up his nakama punch game. 

but less avoid the OP talk in my FT thread


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

I guess i disagree, Natsu's wins have been pretty epic to me. 

Besides cash, didn't you know that Luffy doesn't win anymore. :/  It's been what 3 years since his last win.


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

and hopefully the same thing will happen to Natsu so he will become an overall better character. He'll actually find some way to train and power up and what not. It would be cooler than the usual ending.


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 13, 2010)

why do we always get a senile old fart as end bosses in every arc?? 

and why do we have a blue haired fodder with a tattoo on his face in every arc using a different name every time he appears?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

So who do you think will fight who ? 

Makarov=Hades 
Natsu=Zancrow 
Caprico=Lucy (lol pokemanz) 
Urtear=Gray 
Meldy=? 
Rustyfaggot=? 
Kain=? 
Azuma=?


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Cash said:


> and hopefully the same thing will happen to Natsu so he will become an overall better character. He'll actually find some way to train and power up and what not. It would be cooler than the usual ending.



His training already took place before the series started.  Hence the relationship with the Fire Dragon.  Now he just has to learn to draw out more power out of himself.  Mashima really took the easy way out with his character in this department.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 13, 2010)

Negi wins in the training department; and all his wins are epic  but thats me invading  overall Natsu's got a lot of growing up to do. We'll get that when the Fire Dragon pops back up. we all know theres gonna be a few arcs with the dragons


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll do that later, Blinky


Nic said:


> His training already took place before the series started.  Hence the relationship with the Fire Dragon.  Now he just has to learn to draw out more power out of himself.  Mashima really took the easy way out with his character in this department.



Training=draw power out. Has to perfect his techniques and learn. Still got a long way to go. Until then, He'll be wearing his knee pads crying to Gildarts. 

oh boy, Gildarts. That faget 

had to get  that in there.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

Mest will probably fight that Rustyrose guy. They seem on the same level of fail.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 13, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Mest will probably fight that Rustyrose guy. They seem on the same level of fail.



no, fodder mest is fodder


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Cash said:


> I'll do that later, Blinky
> 
> 
> Training=draw power out. Has to perfect his techniques and learn. Still got a long way to go. Until then, He'll be wearing his knee pads crying to Gildarts.
> ...


just don't expect a training arc.  this isn't Naruto.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

There will probably never be a training arc in Fairy Tail.


----------



## Darc (Dec 13, 2010)

You don't need training when you're the best, just look at Me- ...I mean, this isn't Naruto!


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

Im perfectly find with a time skip of some sort.

think about this guys.


Zeref is out. All the dragons are returning to the manga and we finally learn the truth of whats going on. With this Natsu trains with Igneel to be prepared. 

Think that would be cool right after they lose.


----------



## Sito (Dec 13, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Mest will probably fight that Rustyrose guy. They seem on the same level of fail.



I actually think the rustyn rose guy looks the best, apart from the obvious one, Zancrow. Kain on the other hand looks like a fat mest, maybe his brother lol. Shit has family to you know.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hate to break the train of thought here about GH, but I was rereading Del Rey's FT manga, and during the Phantom arc, Natsu called Gazille Kurogane Gajeel. I know Kuro stands for black, but pretty sure its Gazille Redfox/Reitfox, anyone can shed some light here?


----------



## KBL (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm sure that we will have a time-skip.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

A time-skip is as likely as a training arc imo.


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

that Negi gif looks cool


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Just give me my damn fan service, the only reason anyone reads this dreadful manga.


----------



## KBL (Dec 13, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> Just give me my damn fan service, the only reason anyone reads this dreadful manga.



  

You don't care about me then?.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 13, 2010)

Only reading a manga for cartoon tits


----------



## Proxy (Dec 14, 2010)

Gildartz needs to return.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 14, 2010)

Gildartz should sail back


----------



## Proxy (Dec 14, 2010)

Gildartz: "Oh, wait. I forgot my mechanical arm on the island."


----------



## Blinky (Dec 14, 2010)

DO EET MASHIMA


----------



## Proxy (Dec 14, 2010)

He'd better.

As soon as he steps on the island, the war will be over.


----------



## Sito (Dec 14, 2010)

It wont be over, as godly as Gildartz is, if makarov gets roasted then they still have a fighting chance with gildartz

But tbh i hope they lose this and end up retrating, then gather allies to deafeat them(i like it when mangas/shows/games do this )


----------



## Darc (Dec 14, 2010)

Why are all these people banned, even Stark was banned, wtf?


----------



## CodeNameTenzo (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't believe Mest was beaten like that I thought a council member would be stronger than that, And once again Charlie was useless.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 14, 2010)

Darc said:


> Why are all these people banned, even Stark was banned, wtf?



they made like 3 pages worth of threads in the society library about Yammy


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 14, 2010)

Aerik said:


> they made like 3 pages worth of threads in the society library about Yammy



Is that not allowed?


----------



## Sito (Dec 14, 2010)

Aerik said:


> they made like 3 pages worth of threads in the society library about Yammy



Lol. They should have atleast made a few about his dog.


----------



## Cash (Dec 14, 2010)

Sitό said:


> Lol. They should have atleast made a few about his dog.



Blinky made one bout the dog. He wanted as bad as he wanted a horse.

That poor bastard


----------



## Aerik (Dec 14, 2010)

Cash said:


> Blinky made one bout the dog. He wanted as bad as he wanted a horse.
> 
> That poor bastard



Blinky has time to look for his horse now.


----------



## Rene (Dec 14, 2010)

Proxy said:


> He'd better.
> 
> As soon as he steps on the island, the war will be over.


u so clever proxy 



Aerik said:


> they made like 3 pages worth of threads in the society library about Yammy




So KBL and Blinky were banned and I'm stuck with Ganta. I'm somewhat disappointed. 

Ah well, when Ganta finishes FSN we can hijack this thread into a FSN one.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 14, 2010)

good thing i died after day one in FT mafia game no host and many members are banned. so this week we get FT chapter right? anime ep was good have been waiting for that fight so luls.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 14, 2010)

the FT mafia was picked up by another member from the Yammy FC afaik. Not into mafia games so dunno if there are other things that have major consequences for the game.

It better be sunday fast and the chapter should be epic, something has to replace the lack of Dexter this week


----------



## Intus Legere (Dec 14, 2010)

Isn't it about time for Fairy Tail to have its own section? Going by its popularity, at least.


----------



## Nic (Dec 14, 2010)

I think admins won't be too comfortable creating that section until it actually challenges the popularity of the big 3.  Then again, in quite a bit of online reading manga sites it's getting more views than either One Piece or Bleach.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 14, 2010)

People still think Fairy Tail is popular?


----------



## Nic (Dec 14, 2010)

Is there any reason for us to believe it's not.   Also let's not talk Japanese sales, as i'll have to go back to basics and use the Manga Naruto as an example of world-wide success not seen in japan.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 14, 2010)

^I was...talking about the forums


----------



## Nic (Dec 14, 2010)

Except from what i've seen this thread's acitivity surpasses those of others in this section right now.    We'll see, it doesn't have the highest post activity but does have the highest views.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 14, 2010)

Nic said:


> Except from what i've seen this thread's acitivity surpasses those of others in this section right now.


Not really or at least not enough to warrant it's own section and it's not lot we talk about anything relevant anyways until the next chapter


Nic said:


> We'll see, it doesn't have the highest post activity but does have the highest views.


Posts>views

Even then it's just the same six jerk-offs who regularly post here

Honestly I really don't get why anyone here is driving for their own section, it'll just breed more tards an haters and with a series like this you're bound to have a full compliant thread. Hell the reason why I just post here is because the Telegram section has become so much shit

Above all else One Piece already has it's own section


----------



## Nic (Dec 14, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Not really or at least not enough to warrant it's own section and it's not lot we talk about anything relevant anyways until the next chapter
> 
> Posts>views
> 
> ...



well i know very well that this thread doesn't have enough posts to warrant one.    I'll revisit this discussion if we ever surpass Claymore in posts. 

Funny, One piece's section is far more active now than the bleach section.  This wasn't always the case.  Then again, the quality of Bleach has been dramatically down.  I don't mind though, one piece is my favorite anyways.


----------



## Rene (Dec 14, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Even then it's just the same six jerk-offs who regularly post here


Oi. 



> Honestly I really don't get why anyone here is driving for their own section, it'll just breed more tards an haters and with a series like this you're bound to have a full compliant thread. Hell the reason why I just post here is because the Telegram section has become so much shit


I pretty much agree with this, I honestly don't really want a sub section, I like this thread with its regulars as it is. A fair balance of serious discussion, fanart sharing and friendly banter.



> Above all else One Piece already has it's own section


o u so clever.


----------



## Nic (Dec 14, 2010)

true, and such a thread is less regulated by moderators which is nice. Allows for more freedom and off-topic discussion as well.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 14, 2010)

I dont really see the profit of getting an own section and agree with Judge, it will bring more haters. I also like a single thread that is (semi-)active, but that could be because I am used to the Yammy FC thread.


----------



## Nic (Dec 14, 2010)

Aerik said:


> I dont really see the profit of getting an own section and agree with Judge, it will bring more haters. I also like a single thread that is (semi-)active, but that could be because I am used to the Yammy FC thread.


That goes for anything that is popular.  Hate always comes with it.  Look at the naruto section, it has more haters than anything.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 14, 2010)

Nic said:


> Funny, One piece's section is far more active now than the bleach section.  This wasn't always the case.  Then again, the quality of Bleach has been dramatically down.  I don't mind though, one piece is my favorite anyways.


Word of the mouth might have helped, I mean the series spike in popularity outside Japan and on forums have been effective these past few years, that and people are just getting sick and tired of Bleach and moved on from Naruto. So figure


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 14, 2010)

Nic said:


> Funny, One piece's section is far more active now than the bleach section.  This wasn't always the case.  Then again, the quality of Bleach has been dramatically down.  I don't mind though, one piece is my favorite anyways.


But isn't a drop in quality a reason for posts to increase? I always thought that's how forums and tards work. Has my life been a lie?


----------



## Nic (Dec 14, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Word of the mouth might have helped, I mean the series spike in popularity outside Japan and on forums have been effective these past few years, that and people are just getting sick and tired of Bleach and moved on from Naruto. So figure



The war arc helped tremendously as well as the move to funimation for the anime.  4kids, screwed it up big time in the beginning.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 14, 2010)

Nic said:


> That goes for anything that is popular.  Hate always comes with it.  Look at the naruto section, it has more haters than anything.



thats the reason I dont visit those places (except society library for shit and lulz). Used to like the theories in Konoha library when I just joined here, but right now its one of the worst shitholes of this forum. Also if we talk about a FT sub-section I think it wouldnt be as active as the FMA brotherhood sub-section and that wasnt even that active.


----------



## Rene (Dec 14, 2010)

Seems so Pesky.


----------



## Nic (Dec 14, 2010)

Aerik said:


> thats the reason I dont visit those places (except society library for shit and lulz). Used to like the theories in Konoha library when I just joined here, but right now its one of the worst shitholes of this forum. Also if we talk about a FT sub-section I think it wouldnt be as active as the FMA brotherhood sub-section and that wasnt even that active.


FMA was just the right length to be really good.  It's tough to keep these series great when they are dragged out for so long.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 14, 2010)

Nic said:


> The war arc helped tremendously as well as the move to funimation for the anime.  4kids, screwed it up big time in the beginning.


I actually got into One Piece through the 4kids dub before Naruto and Bleach and actually....liked it, read the manga than I liked it even more. It's funny how small the One Piece section here used to be but it's gotten quite big. Still remember how I got into Fairy Tail, maybe I was drunk while trying to look for a One Piece chapter


----------



## Nic (Dec 14, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> I actually got into One Piece through the 4kids dub before Naruto and Bleach and actually....liked it, read the manga than I liked it even more. It's funny how small the One Piece section here used to be but it's gotten quite big. Still remember how I got into Fairy Tail, maybe I was drunk while trying to look for a One Piece chapter


you're lucky then. Good think you didn't start with the subs, because Sanji's 4 kids voice was the worst thing I've ever heard.  


Fairy Tail's anime has really impressed me though compared to other of the major series' anime.  Let's not even talk about the fail that shippuuden is.


----------



## Cash (Dec 14, 2010)

>Enters
>No tits
>son I am disappointment


What happened to the old spam days


----------



## Nic (Dec 14, 2010)

Cash said:


> >Enters
> >No tits
> >son I am disappointment
> 
> ...


sorry it's my fault for invading the thread.  Besides with everyone hating on Natsu, i'm desperately needed here to balance things out.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 14, 2010)

Well I got us into this mess might as well deliver


----------



## Cash (Dec 14, 2010)

no no, nothing wrong with having Nic around . 

We dont hate Natsu well at least I dont. I never had a problem with him before. The thing is, this arc hinted towards some character development. I'd be lying if I said he doesnt need it.


----------



## Nic (Dec 14, 2010)

Cash said:


> no no, nothing wrong with having Nic around .
> 
> We dont hate Natsu well at least I dont. I never had a problem with him before. The thing is, this arc hinted towards some character development. I'd be lying if I said he doesnt need it.


I just want to see another anime fight of his.


----------



## Cash (Dec 14, 2010)

smh image shack hating on those gifs. bastards.


----------



## Cash (Dec 14, 2010)

Nic said:


> I just want to see another anime fight of his.



reminded me. I gotta watch the OS fights. Fights were just ok. The one against Gajeel was awesome though.


----------



## Cash (Dec 14, 2010)

Im honestly surprised they showed that in anime. The last gif. They dont seem to do much in the anime with fanservice.


----------



## Nic (Dec 14, 2010)

meh, not a big fan of blonds.


----------



## K (Dec 14, 2010)

conspiracy mango this is now?

:mashimatroll


----------



## Proxy (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm surprised as well. The anime's been stripped down so much, so that's a good thing to see


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 14, 2010)

Cash said:


> Im honestly surprised they showed that in anime. The last gif. *They dont seem to do much in the anime with fanservice.*


Well, they're animating last year's special chapter as a bonus DVD for volume 26 of the manga


----------



## Cash (Dec 14, 2010)

I just want them to add blood .

Anyone watch the last ep of katanagatari? Blood in insane amounts


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 14, 2010)

^Shit was awesome


----------



## Cash (Dec 14, 2010)

Hmm, I cant remember that side story, Choco 


@choco, Yea it was fan fucking tastic. Unbelievable.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 14, 2010)

Cash said:


> Hmm, I cant remember that side story, Choco


How can you forget? 
Lucy sneaks into the female dorm?
Meets up with all the girls in the Guild?
Finds out Erza is in to yaoi or "very sexy" books from Levy
Hot steemy bath scene with all the girls?
Lucy naked BUT MASHIMA TROLLS US BY BLOCKING HER ASS WITH A WORD BUBBLE!

Carries Orihime, without ripping her apart (massive reduction in speed), *completely* evading the reactions of both Kenpachi and powered up Bankai Ichigo.


----------



## Cash (Dec 14, 2010)

Ahhhh, I remember now. Cant wait :33


----------



## Nic (Dec 14, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I'm surprised as well. The anime's been stripped down so much, so that's a good thing to see


we still don't see the important parts.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 14, 2010)

Nic said:


> we still don't see the important parts.


It's a shounen anime airing at a timeslot kids will be watching 

And of course there's that bill that just got passed


----------



## Pipe (Dec 14, 2010)

I love this thread


----------



## Proxy (Dec 14, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Well, they're animating last year's special chapter as a bonus DVD for volume 26 of the manga



Can't wait 



Nic said:


> we still don't see the important parts.



Like Erza in the bath


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 14, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Like Erza in the bath



Not that bad


----------



## Proxy (Dec 14, 2010)

I hate steam


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 14, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I hate steam



Yup, xFire is better 
Every Steam is annoying- now not only has errors and is slow, it also covers epic tits and asses. I can forgive errors, but nobody will take tits form me!


----------



## K (Dec 14, 2010)

Gildartz will die.



























































































































































*HAIL, PIRATE KING GAJEEL*


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 14, 2010)

Not so bad?
Hell you saw even more of Naruto his transgender no jutsu then that erza pic


----------



## Proxy (Dec 14, 2010)

K said:


> Gildartz will die.
> 
> 
> *HAIL, PIRATE KING GAJEEL*



Why, bro?


----------



## Nic (Dec 14, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> It's a shounen anime airing at a timeslot kids will be watching
> 
> And of course there's that bill that just got passed




don't remind me of that.  Japanese are following us americans in terms of prudishness.


----------



## Cash (Dec 14, 2010)

Juvia and Mest should become the main characters

discuss.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 14, 2010)

meh ft is very tuned to younger anime viewers there  is a very 'soft' tone to it. even the abuse of happy as a mascot. 

will they make any other special's as anime? there are some missing still I think form anime, not including the rainbow tree and natsu's house one's because they are the most recent. new filler arc is also coming which should be interesting as FT hasn't had one yet. 

lol at ultear's battle spandex looks like crappy work out gear from late 80's early nineties. o well erza's weapons will shred it giving it ('fanservice') 'improvements'

juvia is very luls and gray is pretty well as equal in natsu in interestingness so sure.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 15, 2010)

Is there no chapter or what


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 15, 2010)

Fairy Tail having it's own sub-section is an absolute joke 
Even the people who read it and like it - like us - criticise the bejesus out of it. Imagine what would happen when all the Haters had someplace to pander their shit...it'd just be an unholy mess....

And Fullmetal Alchemist was more popular than Fairy Tail, yet no sub-section, it just won't happen. Too much opposition.


----------



## Muk (Dec 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Is there no chapter or what


last week was a double issue, so not until saturday will there be a chapter


----------



## Zaru (Dec 15, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> And Fullmetal Alchemist was more popular than Fairy Tail,



It actually had one for years


----------



## Cash (Dec 15, 2010)

I see no Mest discussion. I am disappointment right now.


----------



## Muk (Dec 15, 2010)

mest got mest out


----------



## Nic (Dec 15, 2010)

Cash said:


> I see no Mest discussion. I am disappointment right now.


There's just nothing to talk about concerning him.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 15, 2010)

Mesters gonna Mest


----------



## Cooli (Dec 15, 2010)

Mest got mested


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Dec 15, 2010)

Mest is so cool.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 15, 2010)

One, two, Mest is coming for you.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Dec 15, 2010)

Mest or Gerard? Who is more awesome?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> One, two, Mest is coming for you.



Three, four, Wendy could knock him to the floor.


----------



## Cash (Dec 15, 2010)

This is better but I dont like the tone from some of you . 

Also, The thread turned into a Gerard discussion some how the other week. That is a big no no in here. Keep it classy people.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 15, 2010)

Pegasus Seiya said:


> Mest or Gerard? Who is more awesome?


Gerard 


Lyra said:


> Three, four, Wendy could knock him to the floor.



Five, six, Wendy's gonna suck Mest's stick


----------



## Rene (Dec 15, 2010)

Blinky and KBL get banned, topic turns to shit. 

Cash needs to go play Fate/Stay Night so we can derail this thread into awesome territory.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Dec 15, 2010)

Rene, are you a Mest fan?


----------



## Cash (Dec 15, 2010)

Mest fans come out when their leader goes down. I'll take what I can get though.

I'd play Fate/Stay Night but I just got Golden Sun DS


----------



## Cooli (Dec 15, 2010)

Does anyone know if Rainbow Six Vegas 2 is any good?


----------



## Cash (Dec 15, 2010)

Fantastic game            .


----------



## Cooli (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh. Good to know


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> Five, six, Wendy's gonna suck Mest's stick



Seven, eight, virginity is Mest's fate.


----------



## Rene (Dec 15, 2010)

Pegasus Seiya said:


> Rene, are you a Mest fan?






Cash said:


> Mest fans come out when their leader goes down. I'll take what I can get though.
> 
> I'd play Fate/Stay Night but I just got Golden Sun DS


I want to tell you to get your shit together, but Golden Sun is awesome.

Carry on.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Seven, eight, virginity is Mest's fate.



Nine, ten, Wendy will never sleep again


----------



## Cash (Dec 15, 2010)

Rene            .


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 15, 2010)

This thread turned into faggotry..
*Rene, requesting gunship support, we have some serious shit here, over*. 
Man the harpoons!


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> Nine, ten, Wendy will never sleep again



...What comes after ten?


----------



## Darc (Dec 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> ...What comes after ten?



Mest


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 15, 2010)

Darc said:


> Mest


Mest is before zero. He is -(infinity)


----------



## Cooli (Dec 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> ...What comes after ten?



Sadly that's where the song ends


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> Sadly that's where the song ends



You planned that all along, didn't you?


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 15, 2010)

*No, that's part of my plan.*


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 15, 2010)

*walks in*

*looks at more Mest BS*



*walks back out*



THIS is why we'll never have our own section. Even the members who like FT are asshats when there's nothing better to do....


----------



## Cash (Dec 15, 2010)

11 12 13 Wendy said "Daddy, Mest hurt me"


----------



## Cooli (Dec 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> You planned that all along, didn't you?







You're free to add more verses


----------



## Aerik (Dec 15, 2010)

Cash said:


> 11 12 13 Wendy said "Daddy, Mest hurt me"



14, 15, 16 'We must not be seen'


----------



## Cooli (Dec 15, 2010)

You're doing it wrong


----------



## Cash (Dec 15, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> Mest is before zero. He is -(infinity)



Like Yammy. So manly


----------



## Proxy (Dec 15, 2010)

Why the Mest talk?


----------



## Cash (Dec 15, 2010)

Quit crying and talk about something then


----------



## Aerik (Dec 15, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Why the Mest talk?



feel free to change the subject


----------



## Proxy (Dec 15, 2010)

Fanservice.

If there's one thing Mashima does well, it's female characters.


----------



## Cash (Dec 15, 2010)

Juvia the best


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 15, 2010)

ok, i have a question what is non-edo-sugarboy going to be like? what kind of magic? how masiive will his chin be?

I still think happy should form a guild with fukoro(roid-owl spelling might be off), wally, earthland sugar boy and the dude from moondrip arc with poison claws. 

it would be all luls all the time. mest could join dude cracks me up something fierce, he's so random. 

imagine it.       wally riding roid-owl, sugarboy flying for no particular reason and mest dragging down a straining Happy as they go into battle against killer-zombie-robo-rabbits. 

stuff writes itself.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 15, 2010)

1. Erza
2. Lucy
3. Urtear


----------



## Rene (Dec 15, 2010)

Until someone finds some more obscure Fairy Tail fanart, this'll have to do.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 15, 2010)

Dat Rider


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 16, 2010)

Rene said:


> Until someone finds some more obscure Fairy Tail fanart, this'll have to do.



Here you go:


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 16, 2010)

dammit still no new chapter,  which day is it going to be posted?


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 16, 2010)

no chapter this week.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2010)

the last week was no chapter so this week should be another one unless....It will return till january?!


----------



## Cash (Dec 16, 2010)

Party poopers killed the thread.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> dammit still no new chapter,  which day is it going to be posted?



Fairy Tail is always released on Saturdays.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 16, 2010)

oh no, no fairy tail for two whole weeks, what ever will I do ahhhhhhh


----------



## Kuya (Dec 16, 2010)

No Jump next week


----------



## Orion (Dec 16, 2010)

Kuya said:


> No Jump next week



Fairy tail isn't part of jump though or are all Manga's taking a week break?


----------



## Kuya (Dec 16, 2010)

oh it isn't? my bad.

it was a double issue of Jump, so whatever's in Jump isn't coming out next week


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 16, 2010)

so i should see fairy tail this saturday.   good.  cant wait.


----------



## Beckman (Dec 16, 2010)

Best pages in FT?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 16, 2010)

DividedByZero said:


> Best pages in FT?



exacta.gif


----------



## Aerik (Dec 16, 2010)

DividedByZero said:


> Best pages in FT?



This deserves some rep


----------



## Cash (Dec 16, 2010)

Excellent. Repped cause I couldnt find that the other day


----------



## Cooli (Dec 16, 2010)

DividedByZero said:


> Best pages in FT?



Levy


----------



## Proxy (Dec 16, 2010)

Erza takes the cake


----------



## Cooli (Dec 17, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Erza takes the cake



I have to disagree


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 17, 2010)

so want another double chapter author has massive assistant staff not sure how illegals, interns, ex-cons but he can afford 8 which is more then any of the trinity use per week. 

any news on new chapter? damn the wait ..... OP is getting it's legs in a new arc, bleach is legging as well, naruto is failing at zombies, didn't believe that was possible, Beelzebub's in training. only other shounen manga in this tense of combat is kekkakashi which may be in final arc. o well manwha and seinin stuff is picking up and some of them are full color.

o yeah and erza over levy. in the argument not literally. unfortunately. damn i miss blinky and kbl's usual crap be back soon.


----------



## White Rook (Dec 17, 2010)

Promo video for the ova: Chapter 20


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=codbUaDN8VE&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MossMan (Dec 17, 2010)

^very nice.  Preview animation looks great, hopefully the entire special will have the same consistency.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 17, 2010)

All I can say is FANSERVICE!!! Still doubtfull about the animation though, but it's not going to stop me from watching my Lucy.

As for the chapter, I'm getting tired of waiting. Finally some epicness, and we have to wait.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 17, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=codbUaDN8VE&[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## Cash (Dec 17, 2010)

Dat Lucy


----------



## Soranushi (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn~ that's some delectable animation I see.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

This is the direction the anime should have been going to beging with. Erza


----------



## Felix (Dec 18, 2010)

HOLY SHIT ANOTHER GOOD CHAPTER
Hiro is on a roll

On the first page I kind of predicted it was Hades


----------



## Random Member (Dec 18, 2010)

Mind=Blown.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 18, 2010)

Holy fuck, Hades was the 2nd master of Fairy Tail?!

And Ultear has some hax powers.


----------



## Xnr (Dec 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Holy fuck, Hades was the 2nd master of Fairy Tail?!



This I did not expect .


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 18, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Mind=Blown.


This.

Now we will see if the student has surpassed the master or some such shit.


----------



## Cash (Dec 18, 2010)

OMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGG so epic. Mashima you genius you . 

Told everyone Makarov wouldnt do a damn thing but he was boss at the start . This is getting crazy. 

Mest was a boss like always.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 18, 2010)

damn, this completly obliterated my expectations of the chapter. Looks like this is gonna be an awesome arcade

lol'd @Natsu 'nice coat'


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn this was so worth waiting Hades the 2nd Master of Fairy Tail wow that was unexpected.No one whoud ever guess so...Thats sick.Next chapter will probably be explenation i really wonder why did he leave Fairy Tail and make another guild.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 18, 2010)

Either I'm dreaming right now or....

Shit just got real.

I must contemplate this chapter now.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, while reading the first page it was obvious to me that the 2nd master of Fairy Tail is in fact Hades. So he's over 100 years old.


----------



## BVB (Dec 18, 2010)

mindblowing chapter!

Natsu was hilarious. 

ul-chan was sexy as hell.


----------



## Nic (Dec 18, 2010)

So hades is 130. lol  Too bad this spells the end for Makarov.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 18, 2010)

*All I can say about this chapter:*

*SO MANLY...*


----------



## Cash (Dec 18, 2010)

Makarov is fucked. Hopefully he dies. Need that Laxus come back when he does.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 18, 2010)

This chapter


----------



## Slice (Dec 18, 2010)

Makarov is such a beast. Throwing 3 or 4 punches and then directly casting Fairy Law. 

The man is nearing 90, how scary would he have been in his youth?


----------



## BVB (Dec 18, 2010)

^^ the first time fairy tail caused such a reaction.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 18, 2010)

inb4 everyone in Grimoire Heart has some past connection to an FT member.


----------



## Blade (Dec 18, 2010)

Fairy Tail for around 10+ chapters now, is on a quite good road.

Another good chapter.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 18, 2010)

woah no one i bet could have guessed the ending until they read the chapterrrrrr, da bomb man  this arc is seriously looking good


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 18, 2010)

Then Mashima does something to screw it all up


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2010)

Holy....this chapter does it for me, Fairy Tail > Bleach!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 18, 2010)

Hotdiggity.  
Shit's getting epicer by the minute... chapter, whatever.


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 18, 2010)

I never expected that twist! Grimorie Law...scary stuff.  I hope Gildarts, Fried, and Bixlow comes back!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 18, 2010)

wonder what marks gonna do ?


----------



## Aerik (Dec 18, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> I never expected that twist! Grimorie Law...scary stuff.  I hope Gildarts, Fried, and Bixlow comes back!



dramatic comeback like Gaara, Temari and Kankurou (or the captains in HM if you like bleach more)


----------



## Xion (Dec 18, 2010)

Ultear saving the ship was well foretold, but Hades being the FT's second master, now that's a twist! 

Don't worry I am sure Mashima is working on a disappointing end to the arc, so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Blade said:


> Fairy Tail for around 10+ chapters now, is on a quite good road.
> 
> Another good chapter.


BTW how many chapters did it took for Edorlas to become shit? 12?


Edward Newgate said:


> Then Mashima does something to screw it all up





Xion said:


> Don't worry I am sure Mashima is working on a disappointing end to the arc, so don't get your hopes up.


"Oh ye of little faith"


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

Mashima, I am impressed. That was an unexpected twist, and a good one at that. This arc has been delivering with each chapter.

What I'm not liking is Natsu reaching up to Wendy and co. Hope there's no jobbing that's going to happen.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 18, 2010)

A good chapter.

Now just look how Gray will fell for the fodders. 

And Natssu is Mest bitch.


----------



## Nic (Dec 18, 2010)

Slice said:


> Makarov is such a beast. Throwing 3 or 4 punches and then directly casting Fairy Law.
> 
> The man is nearing 90, how scary would he have been in his youth?


Think about how scary Hades is when he's probably 40 years older than Makarov.lol


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 18, 2010)

shiiiiiiieet. (the wire style)  man was that good, nice and clean and explains why GH knew how to get there. also now this whole arc will give us back story on the master and the guild and zeref. talk about massive plot push now all we need is a true nastu arc which comes with dragon stuff damn. 

kinda don't want the old man to die this arc, gotta hit 100 and become great grandpa sometime. (what else is laxus up to now that he doesn't got a guild) imagine the party for his 100th.

and master should have so called hades on GL vs FL. kill everybody like a true G massive dark guild gone and FT members are not all there. council would find that act truly great and would back-off his guild. unfortunately series would end or hades would back down  so want someone to call crap like that in shounen I`ve only seen it happen in seinin most notably in jiraishin and SAO from memory.


----------



## Rowel (Dec 18, 2010)

So, that smile was from someone who recognized Makarov, my "surprise " - that was not great - is only because Hades was the second master. Interesting, very interesting. Does Maka stand a chance against his own master? GL and FL are equivalent in terms of strength, what about the rest? And d*** how old is Hades?????

Urtear, if not for her, half of GH had gone to the bag. And what is that? Is she excited to find Zeref? Or is it only my impure eyes???!!Lol.

What kind of magic does Capricou se? It seemed quite useful, at least.

Anyway, I can't help but to be excited. Every chapter makes me longing more and more for the other.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

Mashima planned well. And he hinted at someone in GH having a tie to FT with the island supposedly being protected from people not belonging to FT.

Things just became serious.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 18, 2010)

Rowel said:


> Urtear, if not for her, half of GH had gone to the bag. And what is that? Is she excited to find Zeref? Or is it only my impure eyes???!!Lol.



She looks like she is horny and wants to ride his pony.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

She's a woman that loves a man with power


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 18, 2010)

Proxy said:


> She's a woman that loves a man with power



Looking for a real man


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Looking for a real man



She needs to be looking for Gildartz


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 18, 2010)

Proxy said:


> She needs to be looking for Gildartz



She'll join Fairy Tail.


----------



## Thor (Dec 18, 2010)

Fairy Tail is the best shonen right now. If this arc ends as awesome as it's started add Fairy Tail to the big 3 and remove Bleach.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 18, 2010)

What a twist I was not expecting that at all
Now we know why Grimoire Heart knew about Tenrou Island.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 18, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Fairy Tail is the best shonen right now. If this arc ends as awesome as it's started add Fairy Tail to the big 3 and remove Bleach.


1 awesome chapter and it suddenly the best shounen?


----------



## Thor (Dec 18, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> 1 awesome chapter and it suddenly the best shounen?



Best right now. Naruto has been shit, Bleach utter shit and One Piece slow. For the past month I've been looking forward to FT more than the other 3.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 18, 2010)

So the second and third masters of Fairy Tail are about to face off, the former of which can cancel out Fairy Law with only two words. 

But that makes things so confusing... Makarov is 88, right? And Hades must have been around that age 50 years ago... So Hades is around 140 right now, give or take a few years. But then he couldn't have been Master for more than a century, which means Mavis was still alive 150 years ago.

Which is surprising, really, since I would've thought Mavis was around many centuries ago. The timeline is actually much smaller than I thought it'd be, which makes the idea that the Dragonslayers are around 150~200 years old seem much more likely.


----------



## Thor (Dec 18, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> inb4 everyone in Grimoire Heart has some past connection to an FT member.



Urtear - Gray
Azuma - Gildartz
Rusty Rose - Erza
Caprico - Loki
Meredy - Wendy or Lucy


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, awesome chapter. Is there anyway Ultear could have slowed Hades aging? I mean he doesn't look *that* much older than 50 years ago. I don't remember if details were given about her abilities but were they ever said to be limited to objects?

Also, Natsu becoming Mest's bitch


----------



## seastone (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice twist. However things are looking worse for fairy tail. Hades as a former fairy tail master who can cancel fairy law, so Makarov cannot use his best magic. 

However if both fairy tail guild masters know fairy law, does that mean with Luxus knowing fairy law might become guild master in the future?


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Wow, awesome chapter. Is there anyway Ultear could have slowed Hades aging? I mean he doesn't look *that* much older than 50 years ago. I don't remember if details were given about her abilities but were they ever said to be limited to objects?
> 
> Also, Natsu becoming Mest's bitch



Her magic doesn't work on humans, otherwise she could have used Time Arc to melt Ur.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 18, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Nice twist. However things are looking worse for fairy tail. Hades as a former fairy tail master who can cancel fairy law, so Makarov cannot use his best magic.
> 
> However if both fairy tail guild masters know fairy law, does that mean with Luxus knowing fairy law might become guild master in the future?



Wasnt it slightly hinted that Laxus would take over Fairy Tail when makarov retired (before the Festival arcade I mean). If so it would explain his Fairy Law and could be seen as a FT guild master technique.


----------



## Nic (Dec 18, 2010)

Aerik said:


> Wasnt it slightly hinted that Laxus would take over Fairy Tail when makarov retired (before the Festival arcade I mean). If so it would explain his Fairy Law and could be seen as a FT guild master technique.


Laxus would be nice as the new Head.  Just anything but Erza for that position and no I don't hate her, it's just the way the story is written that makes me say this.


----------



## seastone (Dec 18, 2010)

Aerik said:


> Wasnt it slightly hinted that Laxus would take over Fairy Tail when makarov retired (before the Festival arcade I mean). If so it would explain his Fairy Law and could be seen as a FT guild master technique.



Well, it was hinted since he was one of the strongest mages, an adult and Makarov's grandson. Mistgun is too much recluse, Erzy too young/inexperienced(she is a teenager) and Gildarzs goes missing for too long. Luxus's attitude was the problem. 

Yeah it is likely that fairy law is a  FT guild master technique.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> *Fairy Tail is the best shonen right now.* If this arc ends as awesome as it's started add Fairy Tail to the big 3 and remove Bleach.




Also lol Big 3


Thor Odinson said:


> Best right now. Naruto has been shit, Bleach utter shit and One Piece slow.


And yet they're all better than this arc, you see FT standards this is shaping up to be one of the best arcs in the series (not an accomplish), shounen standards....meh


Thor Odinson said:


> For the past month I've been looking forward to FT more than the other 3.


That's.....really sad


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Wow, awesome chapter. Is there anyway Ultear could have slowed Hades aging? I mean he doesn't look *that* much older than 50 years ago. I don't remember if details were given about her abilities but were they ever said to be limited to objects?
> 
> Also, Natsu becoming Mest's bitch


Urtear's time magic doesn't affect living things.

Basically, her hard counter is to fight her naked.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 18, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Her magic doesn't work on humans, otherwise she could have used Time Arc to melt Ur.



Ah, thanks, forgot about that.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, to be honest, Bleach hasn't been interesting for quite some time now, and Naruto' "War Arc" isn't all that exciting either.

There's always OP, though


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 18, 2010)

Great chapter if I do say so myself. I hope Mashima can keep this up.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Great chapter if I do say so myself. *I hope Mashima can keep this up*.


Don't jinx it


----------



## Gallant (Dec 18, 2010)

This was a great chapter. However, I don't understand how people still think Mashima won't screw this up. We go through this every arc. Fairy Tail has the manga version of the Sonic Cycle going on. That being said, Hades vs. Makarov could be an entertaining fight.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 18, 2010)

A nice chapter, to think that Hades is the 2nd FT master, well it was cool, though I want to see already who will fight against who


----------



## Mastic (Dec 18, 2010)

Great Chapter 

Hades as former head of Fairy Tail was really unexpected, Mashima delivered well. With this chapter and how things are shaping up, I really do believe this will be FT's first offical loss with Makarov possibly dying. If so, Ft is going to get a lot more character development next arc.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Gallant said:


> This was a great chapter. However, *I don't understand how people still think Mashima won't screw this up*. We go through this every arc. Fairy Tail has the manga version of the Sonic Cycle going on. That being said, Hades vs. Makarov could be an entertaining fight.


Honestly, I really don't see how he can screw it up this time, the quality of the Edoras arc dropped tremendously when Erza and Gray showed up and the fact that Edo Fairy Tail participation and relevance was minimal and let's the forget the *CAT DRAMA* and to put the cherry on the shit flavored ice cream sundae was Mashima's Lisanna asspull. This arc seems to tie directly into the previous arcs of the series and the main storyline which as of now have been sparse at this point so I'm cautiously optimistic


----------



## CodeNameTenzo (Dec 18, 2010)

Cool Chapter things are really great but I hope we get to see Azuma kicking more butt.


----------



## Ryus (Dec 18, 2010)

*AMAZING CHAPTER!!!* 

OMG, there enemy is Fairy Tail's former master!!! If there's anyone capable of building a guide as powerful as Fairy Tail... Wow, just wow.  (and just how old does that make Hades??? 150? )

And Lucy's weather joke was awesome and Natsu thinking The Council was attacking Fairy Tail .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

^I must be the only person who wasn't shocked at that revelation 

I mean it wasn't as bad as Erza pretending to be Knightwalker in Edorlas but it was still pretty obvious


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

If every arc was as developed as this one, with fanservice , FT would be pretty damn good. 

No cheap ploys and random power-ups, please. This arc is too good to go downhill now.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 18, 2010)

I was just amused by this twist. Amused not shocked. 

Afterall my mind was completly focused on how easily Mest won a servitor.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 18, 2010)

Iwas suprised. But Not that shocked tbh
overall good chapter lol Since when does Natsu learn suck up


----------



## Gallant (Dec 18, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Honestly, I really don't see how he can screw it up this time, the quality of the Edoras arc dropped tremendously when Erza and Gray showed up and the fact that Edo Fairy Tail participation and relevance was minimal and let's the forget the *CAT DRAMA* and to put the cherry on the shit flavored ice cream sundae was Mashima's Lisanna asspull. This arc seems to tie directly into the previous arcs of the series and the main storyline which as of now have been sparse at this point so I'm cautiously optimistic



You don't see it and I don't see it but Mashima can see the unseeable and do the impossible when it comes to finding a way. 

I didn't think he could screw up the Luxus arc either but he managed to do that. He has managed to screw the majority of the arcs for this series. Its a recurring thing with him. I'm betting the complaints and trashing of this arc begins the moment Hades and his flunkies start getting beaten in stupid ways. Lucy plot power ups and Nakama Punch are the likely culprits in waiting. Also  Zeref since he is giving me Gerard type vibes in terms of ruining a potentially good arc.

That being said, I'm just going to try and enjoy this while I can before the inevitable happens.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

I didn't think he could've messed up the OS arc...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...oh wait, yes I did


----------



## Cash (Dec 18, 2010)

You guys


----------



## Gallant (Dec 18, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I didn't think he could've messed up the OS arc...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I have tried to refer to it as the arc that shall not be named because the memories are too painful.

All that has to happen is another Racer or Cobra type fight and we will know its the beginning of the end.

Also it wouldn't be a Fairy Tail arc without some kind of death cannon being involved.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

OS was shit from the beginning bro, every moment I kept saying *THIS CAN'T POSSIBLY GET ANY WORSE*

Lucy asspull
*THIS CAN'T POSSIBLY GET ANY WORSE*

A guild of top class mages are pushovers
*THIS CAN'T POSSIBLY GET ANY WORSE*

Gerard is revived
*THIS CAN'T POSSIBLY.....*
loses memory
*GET*
wasn't really evil
*ANY*
helps Natsu defeat Zero only to get arrested and everyone from the Guild is defending
*WORSE*

And then Cait Shelter turned out to be an illusion paving the way for Wendy to join Fairy Tail

*FUCK THIS SHIT *


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 18, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Well, to be honest, Bleach hasn't been interesting for quite some time now, and Naruto' "War Arc" isn't all that exciting either.
> 
> There's always OP, though



When was the last time OP was interesting? Naruto "War Arc" is like kishi looking over Oda's shoulder.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2010)

Let's call it SOS arc from now on because those jokers were nothing but disgrace to the name Oracion Seis. I only acknowledge one OS and they're not in Fairy Tail.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Gallant said:


> You don't see it and I don't see it but Mashima can see the unseeable and do the impossible when it comes to finding a way.
> 
> I didn't think he could screw up the Luxus arc either but he managed to do that. He has managed to screw the majority of the arcs for this series. Its a recurring thing with him. I'm betting the complaints and trashing of this arc begins the moment Hades and his flunkies start getting beaten in stupid ways. Lucy plot power ups and Nakama Punch are the likely culprits in waiting. Also  Zeref since he is giving me Gerard type vibes in terms of ruining a potentially good arc.
> 
> That being said, I'm just going to try and enjoy this while I can before the inevitable happens.



I'll be keeping my eyes out for any asspulls, Gerards or nakama punches then


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 18, 2010)

I had a feeling the people who ruin good discussion by bitching would show up sooner or later.

Oh well, every manga has those lame asses who can't just enjoy the story at all


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> When was the last time OP was interesting? Naruto "War Arc" is like kishi looking over Oda's shoulder.



But he's failing, though 

The OP war was good. While things haven't been on that scale since then, I still prefer that over Naruto/Bleach.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 18, 2010)

meh, less asspulls in this arc remember OP before grand line it was as namaka and ass-pull as FT is now. sure FT won`t be as long as OP but it wil mature as well. 

so who`s next FT member to fall (wendy and lily do not count)........ my call elfman. manliness insufficient 

i gotta agree though OP war arc felt rushed and bleaches was stretched to hell. naruto has been bland and cheesy . how can u fail with zombies. wait house of the dead movie adaption. but still I am only looking forward to kabuto and naruto getting their panels during this arc nothing else is interesting.

bleach is good at drawing attention in slow parts do not really mind, op is picking up but other then gag not really hot again for awhile till this arc pics up. 

FT is in win right now. love how the fat GH just landed on his face, this guy could potentially be gold. must fight mest (after he wakes) it could be so crack-o-licious.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 18, 2010)

Proxy said:


> But he's failing, though
> 
> The OP war was good. While things haven't been on that scale since then, I still prefer that over Naruto/Bleach.


 
OP war arc was decent, Bleach war arc was trollolol. Naruto's war arc has been.. meh so far.

There's been some shining character moments the past couple of chapters, but nothing incredibly outstanding, except for the most recent chapter cover.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Proxy said:


> But he's failing, though


I really don't see what's been bad about to cite that he's been failing he seems to be setting the stage for something epic within the actual war so we'll just have to see it's not like the OP war arc was good from the start 


Proxy said:


> *The OP war was good.* While things haven't been on that scale since then, I still prefer that over Naruto/Bleach.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> When was the last time OP was interesting? Naruto "War Arc" is like kishi looking over Oda's shoulder.


So by your logic OP's war arc is like Oda looking iver Kubo's shoulder since he came out with it first


----------



## Xion (Dec 18, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> So by your logic OP's war arc is like Oda looking iver Kubo's shoulder since he came out with it first



I don't think anyone looks over Kubo's shoulder because all they'd see would be a white background.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I had a feeling the people who ruin good discussion by bitching would show up sooner or later.


Oh great, it's Fairy Tail's resident fantard FGT 


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Oh well, every manga has those lame asses who can't just enjoy the story at all


Just like every manga will have does dumb asses who refuse to accept any crticism to their beloved work. Get over yourself man


gumby2ms said:


> meh, less asspulls in this arc remember *OP before grand line it was as** namaka and ass-pull as FT is now*. sure FT won`t be as long as OP but it wil mature as well.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 18, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Holy....this chapter does it for me, Fairy Tail > Bleach!



I don't know why people insist in the ''xmanga>Bleach'' there never was much merit on beating Bleach on quality.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Xion said:


> I don't think anyone looks over Kubo's shoulder because all they'd see would be a white background.


The "no background" technique is a copyright from Tite Kubo and any uses of a white background is a violation of the Kubo clause which if done without the consent of Tite Kubo will lead to prosecution under plagiarism of Tite Kubo and all likeness of his artistic value. Void may permitted


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> I don't know why people insist in the ''xmanga>Bleach'' there never was much merit on beating Bleach on quality.


Well......Reborn?


----------



## Cash (Dec 18, 2010)

How many times have you guys had this same exact discussion after a good chapter? seriously beating a dead horse right now. We get it. You dont like OS. An arc started good but went bad. Blah, Blah, Blah. Quit crying about it and move the fuck on already. Jesus Christ


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 18, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Oh great, it's Fairy Tail's resident fantard FGT


 
Thanks for the compliment. 



> Just like every manga will have does dumb asses who refuse to accept any crticism to their beloved work. Get over yourself man


 
There's a difference between criticism and constantly bitching because you want attention. Unless you have psychological issues, there's no reason for you to still be reading this manga, you're just reading it to bitch so other people will bitch at you because you like the attention.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> OP war arc was decent, Bleach war arc was trollolol. Naruto's war arc has been.. meh so far.
> 
> There's been some shining character moments the past couple of chapters, but nothing incredibly outstanding, except for the most recent chapter cover.



With Bleach, it's like the HM arc and Fake Karakura Town arc was one long and lengthy arc. It was quite a troll, not to mention condom Aizen  



Judge Fudge said:


> I really don't see what's been bad about to cite that he's been failing he seems to be setting the stage for something epic within the actual war so we'll just have to see it's not like the OP war arc was good from the start



Kishi is pushing this, "new surpassing the old" idea with Kankuro and co. dealing with Sasori and it's a disappointment, not to mention putting a bunch of kids in charge of platoons. C'mon, Gaara? 

And I'm expecting if you're going to revive strong characters, don't troll them.

Their war doesn't seem as interesting, imo. I think it has to do with me not liking Madara and Kabutomaru as villains, on top of Naruto's rampant stupidity. 

Where's HxH when you need it?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Cash said:


> How many times have you guys had this same exact discussion after a good chapter? seriously beating a dead horse right now. We get it. You dont like OS. *An arc started good but went bad.* Blah, Blah, Blah. Quit crying about it and move the fuck on already. Jesus Christ


But it didn't start.....ah forget it. Okay blah blah blah, this chapter was good, blah blah, blah, hope this arc stays good blah, blah, blah tits blah, blah, blah

Happy?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2010)

Looking over Kubo's shoulder is like asking a blind man for direction. I don't think Kubo himself knows where Bleach is heading right now.




Oxvial said:


> I don't know why people insist in the ''xmanga>Bleach'' there never was much merit on beating Bleach on quality.



Because Bleach is like the bottom line for me. If it's worse than Bleach, it's not worth reading at all.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 18, 2010)

man this chapter was awesome, hades being the second FT master was a cool plot twist


----------



## Cash (Dec 18, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> But it didn't start.....ah forget it. Okay blah blah blah, this chapter was good, blah blah, blah, hope this arc stays good blah, blah, blah tits blah, blah, blah
> 
> Happy?



Best comment in the last 2 pages


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Thanks for the compliment.


Oh that wasn't a compliment 



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> There's a difference between criticism and constantly bitching because you want attention. Unless you have psychological issues, there's no reason for you to still be reading this manga, you're just reading it to bitch so other people will bitch at you because you like the attention.


So pretty much anyone who doesn't agree with your stance is bitching and you're not allowed to have an opinion if it's negative. And seriously you mocking Bleach and we;re not allowed to do the same for FT is calling the kettle black. This is a free forum kid, you don't like someone's opinion grow up and ignore them but don't make up bullshit excuses over your own insecurity


----------



## Inugami (Dec 18, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Because Bleach is like the bottom line for me. If it's worse than Bleach, it's not worth reading at all.



Well yes you can use Kubo works has a parameter of mediocrity that should be avoided  , but if you took 215 chapters to decide that... it looks like you need a new bottom line.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Because Bleach is like the bottom line for me. I*f it's worse than Bleach, it's not worth reading at all.*


Well there's Fairy...you know what I'll stop I'll stop but seriously Rebron?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 18, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Oh that wasn't a compliment


 
I took it as a compliment, so it is now.



> So pretty much anyone who doesn't agree with your stance is bitching and you're not allowed to have an opinion if it's negative. And seriously you mocking Bleach and we;re not allowed to do the same for FT is calling the kettle black. This is a free forum kid, you don't like someone's opinion grow up and ignore them but don't make up bullshit excuses over your own insecurity


 
I didn't mock Bleach, what the hell are you smoking? I'm wearing a Yammy Avatar and I'm from the Yammy FC, why in God's name would I mock the manga that has one of my favorite characters in it? Second of all, you've been doing it ever since I came to this thread. Don't like FT?

Stop fucking reading it.

You must get some enjoyment out of this manga, otherwise you wouldn't be reading the damn thing in the first place. Why not focus on that instead of constantly whining about something that happened two arcs ago?


----------



## Xion (Dec 18, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> meh, less asspulls in this arc remember OP before grand line it was as namaka and ass-pull as FT is now. sure FT won`t be as long as OP but it wil mature as well.



Not really. The pre-Grand Line fights were all pretty believable outcomes (most of his opponents weren't presented as being much stronger than him unlike which always happens in FT) and he didn't necessarily "win" all of them. For instance, Smoker handed him his ass and he was almost killed in Loguetown. 

Then come Grand Line it was a very natural plot progression path. Never felt like villains got jobbed and powerups actually made sense and the battles were always long and brutal and even then Luffy didn't win them all.

FT has been jobbing villains throughout the entire manga to the point that there was no suspense or dramatic tension. Hopefully it will regain that now.

However I do agree that *currently* I look forward to FT more than the Shounen Trilogy just due to the arc's contents and hope for FT's future. Same way I looked forward to Naruto every week during the Pain arc, Bleach every week during the FKT arc (especially early FKT when the Espada looked threatening), and OP every week during the Saobaody Arc with Kizaru and the Supernovas.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

Xion said:


> Not really. The pre-Grand Line fights were all pretty believable outcomes (most of his opponents weren't presented as being much stronger than him unlike which always happens in FT) and he didn't necessarily "win" all of them. For instance, Smoker handed him his ass and he was almost killed in Loguetown.
> 
> Then come Grand Line it was a very natural plot progression path. Never felt like villains got jobbed and powerups actually made sense and the battles were always long and brutal and even then Luffy didn't win them all.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I took it as a compliment, so it is now.


But it wasn't meant to be, eitherway it makes you look retarded 



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Second of all, you've been doing it ever since I came to this thread. Don't like FT?


Psst...guess what? I'm not the only one who does it so you pinning all the blame on me isn't gonna help your case


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Stop fucking reading it.



Never thought I would resort to this.....


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> You must get some enjoyment out of this manga, otherwise you wouldn't be reading the damn thing in the first place. Why not focus on that instead of constantly whining about something that happened three arcs ago?


I do but it's rare, not alot of good to comment on it and notice that I actually said this chapter is good and this arc is getting better but the past three arcs of FAIL makes me cautious, you getting asspained over people having opinions on it makes you sound like a fantard.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Proxy said:


> stupidity.
> Where's HxH when you need it?


Last time I checked he was participating in a shougi tournament 


Xion said:


> Not really. The pre-Grand Line fights were all pretty believable outcomes (most of his opponents weren't presented as being much stronger than him unlike which always happens in FT) and he didn't necessarily "win" all of them. For instance, Smoker handed him his ass and he was almost killed in Loguetown.
> 
> Then come Grand Line it was a very natural plot progression path. Never felt like villains got jobbed and powerups actually made sense and the battles were always long and brutal and even then Luffy didn't win them all.
> 
> ...


Smartest post I've read all day


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 18, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Psst...guess what? I'm not the only one who does it so you pinning all the blame on me isn't gonna help your case


 
Except you're one of the people who does it the most, and it works better if I signal you out to send you a message of how tired I am of people whining about the OS arc when it's over with.

Newflash: *This is not the OS arc.*

Wait.. what?

Newflash: *This is not the OS arc.*
 
Wow! No fucking way did I know that! I obviously must have missed that fact because every week there's always bitching about how much that arc sucked.




> I do but it's rare, not alot of good to comment on it and notice that I actually said this chapter is good and this arc is getting better but the past three arcs of FAIL makes me cautious, you getting asspained over people having opinions on it makes you sound like a fantard.


 
I'm not getting ass pained over people having an opinion, I'm getting ass pained over people having an opinion and trying to force it down everyone else's throats like it's fact, which you have been doing every time someone calls you out on it.

In fact, it's rather hypocritical of you to speak out on respecting other people's opinions when you don't even do that yourself, every time someone tries to say something good you come in and shoot them down. In fact you're the only one I've really seen doing that, no one else seems to do so.


----------



## Cash (Dec 18, 2010)

Give me criticism on this arc. Just tired of the same crying about past arcs every single week. We get it, you guys dont have faith. Ok but fuck man. Wall of text over OS arc and etc in the middle of an entirely different arc?


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2010)

there is plot   

POX IN FT?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay before I go here's a little snippet......


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Except you're one of the people who does it the most*, and it works better if I signal you out to send you a message of how tired I am of people whining about the OS arc when it's over with.





Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *In fact, it's rather hypocritical of you to speak out on respecting other people's opinions when you don't even do that yourself, every time someone tries to say something good you come in and shoot them down.* In fact you're the only one I've really seen doing that, no one else seems to do so.


Once again, calling the kettle black


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Newflash: *This is not the OS arc.*


Your point? We said the same thing about Edorlas and looked how that turned out...do you think people are automatically gonna forget a shit arc once it's over?



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Wow! No fucking way did I know that! I obviously must have missed that fact because every week there's always bitching about how much that arc sucked.


Then PM everyone not to talk about the OS arc than count how many responses for people who gives a shit




Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I'm not getting ass pained over people having an opinion, I'm getting ass pained over people having an opinion and trying to force it down everyone else's throats like it's fact, which you have been doing every time someone calls you out on it.


Then why do you keep quoting me then? You're not proving anything other than the fact that you're a fanboy who gets bent out of shit when people don't think highly of Fairy Tail, infact when people start saying how much this manga sucks you pop your head in. In the end haters and tards are both bad and us arguing over which one is right when there is none is senseless. I've already said what I have to say about this chapter so why do you care so much about how others think?


----------



## Cash (Dec 18, 2010)

As soon Natsu nakama punches someone, I will let you guys have it. Rip it up. I dont care. But right now, when shit is actually going good? no no. Stick to the chapter discussion please. If you dont like this arc/chapter discuss that.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 18, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> I threw up a little inside, talk about low standards


 
Calling the kettle black 

Anyways I'm done with this pathetic argument.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Cash said:


> Give me criticism on this arc. Just tired of the same crying about past arcs every single week. We get it, you guys dont have faith. Ok but fuck man. Wall of text over OS arc and etc in the middle of an entirely different arc?





Cash said:


> As soon Natsu nakama punches someone, I will let you guys have it. Rip it up. I dont care. But right now, when shit is actually going good? no no. Stick to the chapter discussion please. If you dont like this arc/chapter discuss that.


There's been nothing negative said about this arc thus far, people are allowed to be skeptical given Mashima's track record is there something wrong with that? And we can't discuss Fairy Tail in a Fairy Tail general thread now?


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Last time I checked he was participating in a shougi tournament
> 
> Smartest post I've read all day



i c whut u did thar 



Cash said:


> Give me criticism on this arc. Just tired of the same crying about past arcs every single week. We get it, you guys dont have faith. Ok but fuck man. Wall of text over OS arc and etc in the middle of an entirely different arc?



We're realists, bro 

No one wants to be disappointed again, so people are a bit apprehensive about how this will turn out. 

Honestly, I have no criticism on this arc, save for Gildartz and co. leaving the island *cough* removed from the arc *cough*. Aside from that, Mashima's kept the cat stuff to a minimum, kept Natsu from fighting, and focused on other characters. 

It seems like he's going back to his Rave roots, and making FT not only about Natsu.


----------



## Darc (Dec 18, 2010)

Pipe said:


> The third dark guild is called Tartaros but we haven't seen anything from it, Phantom Lord was an official guild. Also someone post fanservice.


Oh word. Yeah kinda hyped for that 3rd Dark Guild since GH is going so hard right now. Can't wait to see what they got, the fucking dragons prolly in charge of that one 


Judge Fudge said:


> I threw up a little inside, talk about low standards


It was dope, deal with it sucka.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Calling the kettle black


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Darc said:


> It was dope, deal with it sucka.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 18, 2010)

Get out of here you fail troll


----------



## Cash (Dec 18, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> There's been nothing negative said about this arc thus far, people are allowed to be skeptical given Mashima's track record is there something wrong with that? And we can't discuss Fairy Tail in a Fairy Tail general thread now?


Nothing wrong with that. Its just how many times have I entered this thread to see an argument over OS, FF and Edolas all because a chapter was GOOD. This argument is weekly. It never fails to happen. You guys seriously dont get tired of writing wall of block text about the same thing? These arcs ended a long time ago. All im asking is wait until the jobbing or whatever actually happens. As soon as it happens, you guys can turn the thread upside down with the same debate again.


Proxy said:


> i c whut u did thar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im still thinking Natsu loses in this arc. Unless Gildarts words are used for another Nakama punch or something.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay fine don't want to to end up like the Konoha Telegrams 
I already said I don't see how Mashima can screw this up but we'll see


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

Cash said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Its just how many times have I entered this thread to see an argument over OS, FF and Edolas all because a chapter was GOOD. This argument is weekly. It never fails to happen. You guys seriously dont get tired of writing wall of block text about the same thing? These arcs ended a long time ago. All im asking is wait until the jobbing or whatever actually happens. As soon as it happens, you guys can turn the thread upside down with the same debate again.
> 
> 
> Im still thinking Natsu loses in this arc. Unless Gildarts words are used for another Nakama punch or something.



Likewise. I'm expecting FT to lose, but the problem with that is Mashima doesn't know how to make Natsu lose. He stripped them of magic in the last arc, and Mistgun came with his magic beans.

Natsu and co. were apparently beaten down by Zero, in which he said he'd kill them, and no one suffered any major damage. He has no problems nerfing other characters, but seems to think that people enjoy seeing Natsu rage and pull out a nakama punch.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 18, 2010)

I really don't see FT losing this arc, the plan will succeed but GH will go down regardless


----------



## Cash (Dec 18, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Okay fine don't want to to end up like the Konoha Telegrams
> I already said I don't see how Mashima can screw this up but we'll see


Glad you understand .


Proxy said:


> Likewise. I'm expecting FT to lose, but the problem with that is Mashima doesn't know how to make Natsu lose. He stripped them of magic in the last arc, and Mistgun came with his magic beans.
> 
> Natsu and co. were apparently beaten down by Zero, in which he said he'd kill them, and no one suffered any major damage. He has no problems nerfing other characters, but seems to think that people enjoy seeing Natsu rage and pull out a nakama punch.


He'll probably beat Zancrow like that but he will still get overall shat on this arc. Him and the guild. 


Judge Fudge said:


> I really don't see FT losing this arc, the plan will succeed but GH will go down regardless



I think the plan succeeding is the failure. Like I said, Zeref takes both out. Makarov probably sacrifices himself weakening Zeref for the time being and Zeref escapes with Ultear maybe? something like that. Still working on the idea. GH will survive. Especially Hades.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 18, 2010)

What the hell are you guys discussing? 


Look at this pic and remember the true reason why we read this manga!


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> What the hell are you guys discussing?
> 
> 
> Look at this pic and remember the true reason why we read this manga!



This is why Erza's boss.



Dreamer said:


>



Urtear's second


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 18, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> What the hell are you guys discussing?
> 
> 
> Look at this pic and remember the true reason why we read this manga!
> ...




Pfft, I read Fairy Tail for the plot.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2010)

I admit for a while now I've liked Fairy Tail more than Bleach and sometimes even more than Naruto. (It will never overtake OP) Yes Mashima *HAS* screwed up arcs before, but I don't care he still gives us way more fan service than most Shounen with all the boobs and ass we see all the time 

I'm loving this arc so far even though I know a lot of the fight's will be sub par

Can't wait till Luxus shows up to save the day 

I have a feeling Makarov and Hades are gonna double KO eachother


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn good chapter! Worth the wait. There are alot of good things going on for this arc. If Mashima can just keep it CONSISTENT, it should be pretty damn good.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 18, 2010)

Kuya said:


> I admit for a while now I've liked Fairy Tail more than Bleach and sometimes even more than Naruto. (It will never overtake OP) Yes Mashima *HAS* screwed up arcs before, but I don't care he still gives us way more fan service than most Shounen with all the boobs and ass we see all the time
> 
> I'm loving this arc so far even though I know a lot of the fight's will be sub par
> 
> ...



not happening, ya know he isn?t part of the guild anymore so he shouldn?t even be allowed to get to the island. 

think i want him to appear again I just hope to have a raven tail arc to see that


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, that chapter was unexpected.  I think there's a good chance that FT will lose to GH or at least they'll manage to awaken Zeref to his former glory.  They're severely outnumbered right now with no Gildarts and things aren't looking too good for Makarov.

I'm hoping that Gildarts' lesson doesn't lead to another nakama punch victory for Natsu, it would be nice if he lost or had to admit defeat for a change.

Looks like we're finally going to learn more about FT's past in the coming chapters and hopefully Natsu's connection to Zeref.  I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know why I haven't negged every single post of Judge Fudge. 
I don't like OS arc too, in fact I hate it, but I don't write about it every fucking week. Seriously, now we have a good arc with more potential than OS. I know Mashima has talent to dissapoint. Everybody else knows it too. So why Judge writes how he thinks this arc will be shitty and Mashima will dissapoint once again? For attention?
I stopped reading Naruto after Sasori has been owned by Friend no Jutsu, and I recommend you to do the same with FT Judge. At least I won't have to read few pages of whining every week. Especially after good chapters.

I wonder, why Ultear blushed when said she will meet Zeref :ho
But wait, looking at his manliness would mean..
she's a lesbian


----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> not happening, ya know he isn?t part of the guild anymore so he shouldn?t even be allowed to get to the island.
> 
> think i want him to appear again I just hope to have a raven tail arc to see that



says Zeref, Mest, and Hades


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 18, 2010)

Kuya said:


> says Zeref, Mest, and Hades


Hades as a former master knows where the island is so that leaves only Zeref and Mest.
But Mest was led there by the guild members so that leaves only Zeref.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> I don't know why I haven't negged every single post of Judge Fudge.
> I don't like OS arc too, in fact I hate it, but I don't write about it every fucking week. Seriously, now we have a good arc with more potential than OS. I know Mashima has talent to dissapoint. Everybody else knows it too. So why Judge writes how he thinks this arc will be shitty and Mashima will dissapoint once again? For attention?
> I stopped reading Naruto after Sasori has been owned by Friend no Jutsu, and I recommend you to do the same with FT Judge. At least I won't have to read few pages of whining every week. Especially after good chapters.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm assuming she doesn't know what he looks like, so she's expecting a boss like this:


but will be surprised when she sees this:


----------



## Darc (Dec 18, 2010)

Hades being able to get there is no shocker, Mest either considering how he got in but I think since Zeref was already there its no big secret, wasn't he sealed there? Prolly by the first FT Master b4 it became some uber special island, unless I missed something.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 18, 2010)

Marakov better go out like a G.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 18, 2010)

He has his back against the wall with his master being there.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Dec 18, 2010)

When Ultear will see Mest and Zeref, she'll go definitely lesbian.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 18, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Great chapter if I do say so myself. I hope Mashima can keep this up.



FT arcs always start good then either end up being sub-par or outright shit

It's frustrating


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 18, 2010)

I like where this arc is going
First time Mashima has used a twist since the Tower of Paradise arc.

As for the arc ending badly thats just like your opinion. The only way this arc could end badly for me is if the pacing is rushed and we have another finish up the arc in 5 chapters instead of 10 ending.

Now as for Hades being the 2nd Master and Mavis being the 1st. 
That would mean Fairy Tail has been around for a long time with people either leaving the guild or dying. Since the current guild seems to be full of young people currently I imagine that the "old guard" as it were will be addressed sooner or later. Since Hades is so old it must be common for people in FT to live for a long time.


----------



## Sito (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like i was right on Makarov not losing this chapter, and him and the grim heart leader going at t while he lets the other members get on the island. 

Hiro is boss now. Bleach better watch out.


----------



## Thor (Dec 18, 2010)

Sitό said:


> Looks like i was right on Makarov not losing this chapter, and him and the grim heart leader going at t while he lets the other members get on the island.
> 
> *Hiro is boss now. Bleach better watch out.*



That's what I said. Good thinking.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> That's what I said. Good thinking.



To be honest, though, beating Bleach in the yawn-fest-inducing condition it's in now is nothing flashy.

Definitely enjoying Fairy Tail more than Bleach or the so-called "war" in Naruto at the moment.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cash said:


> How many times have you guys had this same exact discussion after a good chapter? seriously beating a dead horse right now. We get it. You dont like OS. An arc started good but went bad. Blah, Blah, Blah. Quit crying about it and move the fuck on already. Jesus Christ





Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Second of all, you've been doing it ever since I came to this thread. Don't like FT?
> 
> Stop fucking reading it.
> 
> You must get some enjoyment out of this manga, otherwise you wouldn't be reading the damn thing in the first place. Why not focus on that instead of constantly whining about something that happened two arcs ago?





Final Giku Tenshou said:


> it works better if I signal you out to send you a message of how tired I am of people whining about the OS arc when it's over with.
> 
> Newflash: *This is not the OS arc.*
> 
> ...



You guys speak the truth, would rep you but I need to spread the love first


----------



## Eros (Dec 18, 2010)

I was shocked by the revelation that Hades was once the master of Fairy Tail. 

There are some very good fights being set up right now. Business is definitely about to pick up.


----------



## Sito (Dec 18, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> To be honest, though, beating Bleach in the yawn-fest-inducing condition it's in now is nothing flashy.
> 
> Definitely enjoying Fairy Tail more than Bleach or the so-called "war" in Naruto at the moment.



Granted almost anything is better than bleach atm, but why do people think that bleach is actually good atm? I like bleach but currently it really is CRAP. Actually ever since i found out about FT I liked it more than bleach(actually i lied I found out about it in the beginning of the loki arc but i really liked it more than bleach in the Fighting festival arc). 

Current Naruto is _okay_ imo, and i use that term losely. It's definately better than bleach but it just doesn't give me the _I want more now_ feel, i can wait a week for it.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2010)

I think the only reason a lot of people, like myself, are still reading Bleach every week is just out of habit, possibly with some of us still clinging to the foolish hope that someday Bleach will resume its early glory and become fun to read again.

FT's quality has been inconsistent. It goes up and down, up and down. Its best chapters are not better than Bleach in its prime, but its worst chapters are still better than Bleach in its current miserable state, which is why I look forward to reading FT more than Bleach now.


----------



## Sito (Dec 19, 2010)

^Completely agree with first paragraph, kinda with the second.


----------



## NyXpun (Dec 19, 2010)

it feels like besides One Piece and maybe naruto, most shonen manga dont really plan out what they want to do with the story anymore.  Like Bleach was good with the first arc then like u know,  Hitman reborn was ehhh for most of it but i kind of liked the first few arcs - but damn it's turning into a bleach.  

Fairy Tail  i think falls into the worst in how not actually having a point to the manga.  I mean it's literally the same exact  "o shit some dark guild/bad guy - o shit they want to take our/someone else's power/revive demon  /guild 

with Bleach  i mean  i  was waiting for them to explain the whole thing about ichigo's dad ever since it was revealed   but still  eh


----------



## son_michael (Dec 19, 2010)

AizenSosuke said:


> I stopped reading Naruto after Sasori has been owned by Friend no Jutsu,



you quit way to early, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



kabuto wont let things like that happen anymore, he's killing their personalities. Next chapter is gonna be mindless haku and zabuza vs kakashi


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> But he's failing, though
> 
> The OP war was good. While things haven't been on that scale since then, I still prefer that over Naruto/Bleach.



OP war arc was terror bad. One Piece hasn't given anything that sets it apart from the trilogy since zoro and sanji had their respective fights in the thriller bark arc. The fact that kishi wants to fall in lock step with Oda on an war arc which was a snoozefest is a high indication that original thought has left the building years ago.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 19, 2010)

Good chapter this week. I never expected Hades to be the former master of FT.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 19, 2010)

NyXpun said:


> it feels like besides One Piece and maybe naruto, most shonen manga dont really plan out what they want to do with the story anymore.  Like Bleach was good with the first arc then like u know,  Hitman reborn was ehhh for most of it but i kind of liked the first few arcs - but damn it's turning into a bleach.
> 
> Fairy Tail  i think falls into the worst in how not actually having a point to the manga.  I mean it's literally the same exact  "o shit some dark guild/bad guy - o shit they want to take our/someone else's power/revive demon  /guild
> 
> with Bleach  i mean  i  was waiting for them to explain the whole thing about ichigo's dad ever since it was revealed   but still  eh



Yeah, what I think FT needs right now is recurring villains, villains that last more than 1 arc. Every good manga has at least one of them. Hopefully GH or Zeref will fill that void.

It's hard to take you seriously when you always give some new villains crazy hypes and then throw them away after one arc (20-30 chapters). This is the main problem with the OS arc, and I hope Mashima won't repeat the same mistake with GH. It's okay to kill a few of the members, but Hades and Ultear need to survive past this arc.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 19, 2010)

meh boring troll fest . o well i kinda kicked the lantern on it anyway. 



and 



sorry no sexy pictures not on the right photo site to find that kind of FT art 

so seriously who of FT gets ass kicked first. i think it will be someone different, likely one of the siblings.


----------



## Ice Cream (Dec 19, 2010)

Now I can start to enjoy the plot *and* fan service in fairy tail? 
*places fairy tail above bleach*



Wuzzman said:


> OP war arc was terror bad. One Piece hasn't given anything that sets it apart from the trilogy since zoro and sanji had their respective fights in the thriller bark arc. The fact that kishi wants to fall in lock step with Oda on an war arc which was a snoozefest is a high indication that original thought has left the building years ago.



I enjoyed the OP war arc for the most part.

Some of the moments however were questionable such as kizaru shooting the key instead of luffy (he could have died so many times... >.>) and boa's constant betrayals without consequence.

Didn't seem like a war was occuring aside from whitebeard/ace's death.


----------



## Nic (Dec 19, 2010)

Ice Cream said:


> Now I can start to enjoy the plot *and* fan service in fairy tail?
> *places fairy tail above bleach*
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, everything is done for the sake plot, that goes for any manga.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 19, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> OP war arc was terror bad. One Piece hasn't given anything that sets it apart from the trilogy since zoro and sanji had their respective fights in the thriller bark arc. The fact that kishi wants to fall in lock step with Oda on an war arc which was a snoozefest is a high indication that original thought has left the building years ago.



Comparing it to what? Bleach has been on a decline for a while now, and the last time Naruto was good was when Pain was alive. His trolled death and everything that came after was far from entertaining.

Even on its worse days, OP trumps Naruto/Bleach.



Yasha said:


> *Yeah, what I think FT needs right now is recurring villains*, villains that last more than 1 arc. Every good manga has at least one of them. Hopefully GH or Zeref will fill that void.
> 
> It's hard to take you seriously when you always give some new villains crazy hypes and then throw them away after one arc (20-30 chapters). This is the main problem with the OS arc, and I hope Mashima won't repeat the same mistake with GH. It's okay to kill a few of the members, but Hades and Ultear need to survive past this arc.



This is what I've been clamoring for for a long time. Mashima's made characters who could have been lasting characters but ends up jobbing them. If not that, it's the power of friendship and how people never seem to hold grudges.

The only way a grudge and/or lasting villain will appear is if he/she kills off a FT character. If Makarov dies by Hades, he'll be sticking around.



gumby2ms said:


> meh boring troll fest . o well i kinda kicked the lantern on it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Hades 

Who loses first is probably Loki. He tries to save Lucy, gets blasted, goes back to spirit world 

Off topic question, but did Lucy take Aries' key as well? I know she got Gemini, but I'm unsure about the other.


----------



## Muk (Dec 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Comparing it to what? Bleach has been on a decline for a while now, and the last time Naruto was good was when Pain was alive. His trolled death and everything that came after was far from entertaining.
> 
> Even on its worse days, OP trumps Naruto/Bleach.
> 
> ...



I present to you Urtear. She's been around since the Ice Demon Arc. She hasn't really done a lot of evil, yet she's been around since then.

She is the reoccurring villain you've been looking for.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 19, 2010)

Muk said:


> I present to you Urtear. She's been around since the Ice Demon Arc. She hasn't really done a lot of evil, yet she's been around since then.
> 
> She is the reoccurring villain you've been looking for.



I think what we are all looking for is someone that everyone has a big grudge against. Ultear has been around but mostly in the shadows, the things she has done besides that werent really affecting FT directly afaik. 

I guess she will go down this arcade when she gets a showdown with Gray.


----------



## TheChill (Dec 19, 2010)

Chapter was awesome with just Makarov and Hades.
Cameo by Lisanna and Mirajane made it


----------



## MisterJB (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok, did not see that coming.
So, how old is Hades?


----------



## Rene (Dec 19, 2010)

Cash said:


> Mest was a boss like always.


Yeah, he was passed out on the floor, that's the best panel with Mest in it that I've seen so far.





Proxy said:


> She's a woman that loves a man with power


Just like Erza?





Proxy said:


> She needs to be looking for Gildartz


My rep, take it. Take all of it.

Even though it's only like 115 points or so.



MaskedMenace said:


> Well, it was hinted since he was one of the strongest mages, an adult and Makarov's grandson. Mistgun is too much recluse, Erzy too young/inexperienced(she is a teenager) and Gildarzs goes missing for too long. Luxus's attitude was the problem.
> 
> Yeah it is likely that fairy law is a  FT guild master technique.


Actually nothing was said about Gildartz regarding him becoming a Guild Master. Probably because he was on the 100 years quest and Makarov didn't expect him to be back soon. (go figure)



Judge Fudge said:


> ^I must be the only person who wasn't shocked at that revelation
> 
> I mean it wasn't as bad as Erza pretending to be Knightwalker in Edorlas but it was still pretty obvious


No it wasn't very obvious, unless you mean at the start of this chapter.



Cash said:


> You guys


See Ganta, this is what happens when there's a lack of Gildartz in this thread.

Terrible happens.



Cash said:


> How many times have you guys had this same exact discussion after a good chapter? seriously beating a dead horse right now. We get it. You dont like OS. An arc started good but went bad. Blah, Blah, Blah. Quit crying about it and move the fuck on already. Jesus Christ


What Ganta said.



Yasha said:


> Looking over Kubo's shoulder is like asking a blind man for direction. I don't think Kubo himself knows where Bleach is heading right now.


Well he has another 10 years of 'material' apparently.

Probably means he has enough ink to last him 10 years.


*Spoiler*: __ 




One of the few good posts amongst the sea of shit I had to catch up to in this thread.



Proxy said:


> Well, I'm assuming she doesn't know what he looks like, so she's expecting a boss like this:
> 
> 
> but will be surprised when she sees this:
> ...


----------



## Proxy (Dec 19, 2010)

Muk said:


> I present to you Urtear. She's been around since the Ice Demon Arc. She hasn't really done a lot of evil, yet she's been around since then.
> 
> She is the reoccurring villain you've been looking for.





Aerik said:


> I think what we are all looking for is someone that everyone has a big grudge against. Ultear has been around but mostly in the shadows, the things she has done besides that werent really affecting FT directly afaik.
> 
> I guess she will go down this arcade when she gets a showdown with Gray.



True, but as Aerik mentioned, she's been in the background for the longest time. We've been told how bad Zeref is, knowing he'll be the villain, and are only now finding out about him. Having Hades as a lasting villain makes sense with his ties to FT and all.



Rene said:


> Just like Erza?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly like Erza 

She needs to get over Gerard and focus on a real man


----------



## Rene (Dec 19, 2010)

She needs to listen to her own words.

*insertwalkaroundguildnakedpicturehere*


----------



## Trent (Dec 19, 2010)

Man, another cool chapter, with a nice twist there. 

Nice setup for this arc. As long as we all keep in mind that things, fights, etc. *will* accelerate towards the end (when the last Fairy Tail guys still able to fight will rush to stop GH accomplishing their goal) and be at peace with that, this could be a great one. 



AizenSosuke said:


> When Ultear will see Mest and Zeref, she'll go definitely lesbian.



Especially when she'll see Ezra. 

Then the one love triangle we'll see in the manga will be between them and Lucy, who will become jealous of the budding sexual tension between Urtear & Ezra.


----------



## Rene (Dec 19, 2010)

Trent said:


> Then the one love triangle we'll see in the manga will be between them and Lucy, who will become jealous of the budding sexual tension between Urtear & Ezra.



I'm wondering how Mirajane fits into this.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> She needs to get over Gerard and focus on a real man


She would if the son of a gun stopped popping up every 5 days.


----------



## Muk (Dec 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> True, but as Aerik mentioned, she's been in the background for the longest time. We've been told how bad Zeref is, knowing he'll be the villain, and are only now finding out about him. Having Hades as a lasting villain makes sense with his ties to FT and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my money will be on Urtear being the reoccurring villain and not Hades. Hades is just some no show who just appeared somewhere along the lines. We actually have Urtear interfering with the FT members.

And i'll call it now, Urtear more evil than Zeref. Zeref is Nagato of FT


----------



## Rene (Dec 19, 2010)

Muk said:


> And i'll call it now, Urtear more evil than Zeref. Zeref is Nagato of FT


Even though I made a joke about this ages ago.

If this happens, I'll rage. Unconditionably.


----------



## Trent (Dec 19, 2010)

Rene said:


> I'm wondering how Mirajane fits into this.



Well, since Lucy would no longer be available as a shoulder to cry on to for Cana, Mirajane could be the one to fill the void, become Cana's confident and have baths with her.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 19, 2010)

But what about Levy? Are she and Lucy going to separate?


----------



## Cooli (Dec 19, 2010)

And the plot thickens


----------



## Rene (Dec 19, 2010)

See this should be a special chapter.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 19, 2010)

Im glad to see this thread isnt a shitstorm anymore.



Trent said:


> Well, since Lucy would no longer be available as a shoulder to cry on to for Cana, Mirajane could be the one to fill the void, become Cana's confident and have baths with her.



 oh please make it happen Mashima.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow, that was a helluva twist.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 19, 2010)

Rene said:


> No it wasn't very obvious, unless you mean at the start of this chapter.


Uh, it was pretty fucking obvious if you know how revelations in shounen works 

And why the hell did you quote me a day late?


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 20, 2010)

Rene said:


> Yeah, he was passed out on the floor, that's the best panel with Mest in it that I've seen so far.



Don't forget the panel where he gave a 'kyaaa' as he was hit by one of Azuma's attacks.



Pesky Bug said:


> She would if the son of a gun stopped popping up every 5 days.



Well, Mashima has to keep his female fanbase somehow.


----------



## Eternal Flame (Dec 20, 2010)

Rene said:


> Actually nothing was said about Gildartz regarding him becoming a Guild Master. Probably because he was on the 100 years quest and Makarov didn't expect him to be back soon. (go figure)


Yeah he did. He was in the middle panel of chapter 69. The scans just say Luxus twice by accident when its clearly Gildartz. If you're going by the anime, well the anime hasn't ever mentioned Gildartz period.  Del ray go it right though.

As for this chapter, it was great. I like the twist. Grimore Law was a nice surprise so Makarov wouldn't use Fairy Law. That was a hype moment. Can't wait to see where the arc goes from here.


----------



## Beckman (Dec 20, 2010)

Trent said:


> Well, since Lucy would no longer be available as a shoulder to cry on to for Cana, Mirajane could be the one to fill the void, become Cana's confident and have baths with her.



Still waiting for whats gonna happen to Levi, Juvia, Lissana & Visca...





Inimicus said:


> Well, Mashima has to keep his female fanbase somehow.



There's a female fanbase?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 20, 2010)

DividedByZero said:


> Still waiting for whats gonna happen to Levi, Juvia, Lissana & Visca...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently so....

I guess the gals have Gray and his nudity whilst the guys have Lucy, Erza, Mirajane, Levi, Visca, Juvia, Urtear, Lisanna


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 20, 2010)

lol makarov got trolled..

first it was thousands of gayrard.

now its uber magic "LAW" i bet all of the high tier guilds have the same magic...


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 20, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Apparently so....
> 
> I guess the gals have Gray and his nudity whilst the guys have Lucy, Erza, Mirajane, Levi, Visca, Juvia, Urtear, Lisanna


Correction. The gals have Gray and Erza. No one can resist Erza.



aionaraP said:


> lol makarov got trolled..
> 
> first it was thousands of gayrard.
> 
> now its uber magic "LAW" i bet all of the high tier guilds have the same magic...


You don't approve of the leader of FT knowing FT's ultimate spell?


----------



## Aerik (Dec 20, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> lol makarov got trolled..
> 
> first it was thousands of gayrard.
> 
> now its uber magic "LAW" i bet all of the high tier guilds have the same magic...



so because the 2nd FT master knows Grimoire Law it suddenly isnt impressive anymore and everyone will use it? There have been 3 people that have shown such a feat, all connected to being or possibly becoming the master of Fairy Tail, I think its more likely that it is a FT guild master technique. It would make no sesne of saying that other guild masters have that technique for one because they arent even remotely related to FT or Makarov.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 20, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> lol makarov got trolled..
> 
> first it was thousands of gayrard.
> 
> now its uber magic "LAW" i bet all of the high tier guilds have the same magic...



Lol some people are never satisfied


----------



## Aerik (Dec 20, 2010)

Mastic said:


> Lol some people are never satisfied



I wonder how all the people that complain are in real life. Like when they had a fantastic meal but say 'oh, but I bet the desert is gonna taste like shit '


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

How the fuck is that a troll?


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

THE PREVIOUS LEADER OF FAIRY TAIL, KNOWS FAIRY TAILS STRONGEST SPELL

BAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

seriously now. gtfo.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 20, 2010)

Damn cant rep you again, have to spread rep


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

Even Laxus used the got damn move. I mean seriously here. I wont let this thread drop to SL level. Calling that troll. terrible


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 20, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Apparently so....
> 
> I guess the gals have Gray and his nudity whilst the guys have Lucy, Erza, Mirajane, Levi, Visca, Juvia, Urtear, Lisanna


You forgot Wendy and Charle


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 20, 2010)

To me the council always seemed like the main villain in the series. When Gerard was revealed to be apart of it they disbanded and now the new council suddenly has a mad on for Fairy Tail.

Its always been leading up to this type of confrontation between the council and the guild.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 20, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> To me the council always seemed like the main villain in the series. When Gerard was revealed to be apart of it they disbanded and now the new council suddenly has a mad on for Fairy Tail.
> 
> Its always been leading up to this type of confrontation between the council and the guild.



The council more or less seems like the annoying authority that is nagging at fairy tail even though they 'saved' the world from a dangerous guild/organization. I think Mest shows it well, he is there to bring down Fairy Tail but in the heat of battle decides its the right thing to support them. 

I suspect that the black drake, zeref or Hades will be one of the main antagonists in the series for a long duration. It could also be that we get a guild/person that is pulling the strings and caused Hades to become leader of a dark guild.


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> You forgot Wendy and Charle


Yeah, we don't talk about them.

Except for Edo Wendy.


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 20, 2010)

Another very enjoyable chapter from Fairy tail. Also it seems that this battle will have negative results for Fairy Tail and they might even lose it, or lose some members at it. Makarov is the one most in danger of dying IMO.


----------



## Darc (Dec 20, 2010)

Eternal Flame said:


> If you're going by the anime, well the anime hasn't ever mentioned Gildartz period.  Del ray go it right though.


How is this possible? Wouln't Luxas have mentioned it when he was fighting Mist Gun, they both kinda admitted he was stronger in the Manga, seems dumb to keep that out of the anime.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 20, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> lol makarov got trolled..
> 
> first it was thousands of gayrard.
> 
> now its uber magic "LAW" i bet all of the high tier guilds have the same magic...


----------



## Proxy (Dec 20, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> lol makarov got trolled..
> 
> first it was thousands of gayrard.
> 
> now its uber magic "LAW" i bet all of the high tier guilds have the same magic...







Cash said:


> THE PREVIOUS LEADER OF FAIRY TAIL, KNOWS FAIRY TAILS STRONGEST SPELL
> 
> BAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> seriously now. gtfo.







Darc said:


> How is this possible? Wouln't Luxas have mentioned it when he was fighting Mist Gun, they both kinda admitted he was stronger in the Manga, seems dumb to keep that out of the anime.



The anime didn't mention him, not in Phantom Lord or in Fighting Festival.


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

See while Wendy has a certain cute appeal disregarding her character.

She isn't BIG enough to make it in this world.

If you know what I mean. 

Edit: Also spoiler tag that shit.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 20, 2010)

Rene said:


> See while Wendy has a certain cute appeal disregarding her character.
> 
> She isn't BIG enough to make it in this world.
> 
> If you know what I mean.


 
Actually, according to that picture, her chest area is slightly oversized for her age


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

It's still a crime.


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

Its not lolicon unless you look at it like that. Do you find it attractive Rene?


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

I plead the fifth. 

**


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

I see                    .


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

Or maybe you don't?


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

I see Rider's tits


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 20, 2010)

Fafapfapfapfap.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 20, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Fafapfapfapfap.


 
This just in, Edward Newgate enjoys Loli.


----------



## Darc (Dec 20, 2010)

Proxy said:


> The anime didn't mention him, not in Phantom Lord or in Fighting Festival.



Am I the only one who thinks that is stupid? Now he'll just randomly come in with no kinda hype or prior knowing of him, bad move imo.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 20, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> This just in, Edward Newgate enjoys Loli.


I was kidding.

I enjoy shota, though. I love 'em boys


----------



## Aerik (Dec 20, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Fafapfapfapfap.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 20, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> I was kidding.
> 
> I enjoy shota, though. I love 'em boys


 
GURARARARARARARARA.

So he finally admits it.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 20, 2010)

Cats.......


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 20, 2010)

What has this Thread become?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 20, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> What has this Thread become?


It's original state, is what.


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

The great thread it always was.


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> I see Rider's tits


Well even you sometimes seem to have an eye for quality. 



Gaelek_13 said:


> What has this Thread become?


Deviancy.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> The great thread it always was.



Every time I come in here it's either rehashes of Mesty B.S. or Gildartz fanboyism or how the Oraci?n Seis Arc sucked balls...

...and now loving loli's.... 

It gets worse I tell ye!


----------



## Aerik (Dec 20, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Every time I come in here it's either rehashes of *Mesty B.S. or Gildartz fanboyism* or how the Oraci?n Seis Arc sucked balls...
> 
> ...and now loving loli's....
> 
> It gets worse I tell ye!



I dont see what is so bad about those


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Every time I come in here it's either rehashes of Mesty B.S. or Gildartz fanboyism or how the Oraci?n Seis Arc sucked balls...
> 
> ...and now loving loli's....
> 
> It gets worse I tell ye!


Pfft it was made plainly obvious that we all still have morals. No matter how Mested up an individual we are. 



Aerik said:


> I dont see what is so bad about those sa?


Same here, they have provided me with countless a post count +1s here.


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> *Every time I come in here it's either rehashes of Mesty B.S. or Gildartz fanboyism* or how the Oración Seis Arc sucked balls...
> 
> ...and now loving loli's....
> 
> It gets worse I tell ye!



If it wasnt for that and tits the thread would be dead like most manga threads in this section. Its all for fun.

agreed on os and other arc crying though


----------



## Velocity (Dec 20, 2010)

One thing I don't get about people who whine about Fairy Tail or say it isn't popular enough to warrant its own subforum - it has the most views of all threads in this subforum, with over 300'000 more views than the Claymore thread, and it has the second highest post count in this subforum as well.

I'd say it's pretty popular, wouldn't you?


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

We past HxH. We'll eventually past Claymore thread.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 20, 2010)

Worthless Mest/Gildartz post to get us past Claymore!


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

Well Fairy Tail got quite some recognition in the past as a potentially good series before Mashima went and screwed stuff up. 

Anyways, I don't have to remind people of the very good reason this series is better off without a sub forum of its own right?

I would lose 500 posts, that's why.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

Lyra said:


> One thing I don't get about people who whine about Fairy Tail or say it isn't popular enough to warrant its own subforum - it *has the most views of all threads in this subforum*,


Uh, lurkers don't actually count especially when they don't even bother to post


Lyra said:


> with over 300'000 more views than the Claymore thread, and it has the second highest post count in this subforum as well.


That's because it's the same five jerk-offs who posts in this thread doesn't mean it's branching out, besides those numbers are quite minimal compared to the FMA and One Piece of course the difference is that outside the 2nd floor Library those series get a better reception than Fairy Tail.


Lyra said:


> I'd say it's pretty popular, wouldn't you?


Not really, try talking about Fairy Tail outside this thread and see it's reception 


Cash said:


> We past HxH. We'll eventually past Claymore thread.


That's because there hasn't been a new chapter in almost a year. And Claymore isn't released as frequently as Fairy Tail


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

@Ergo: Worthless bitching posts get us there too 

@CB I know CB but it was still a long climb

@Rene


----------



## Sito (Dec 20, 2010)

Worthless mest post


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

I dont know about other regulars but I know this thread makes me enjoy the manga even more. 



Sitό said:


> Worthless mest post



I value your post because it has Mest in it.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

You're just hopelessly optimistic aren't ya Cash? 

Well guess it's better than bitching all the time


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 20, 2010)

Remember how 48 years ago Hades was the boss of Fairy Tail and Makarov was just I assume an S class mage?
Mashima actually drew the guild building in its old style before it got redesigned.

Nice bit of continuity there


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

You mean about the manga? I dont hate the manga I read at all . 

Only manga that annoyed me to a certain point was Bleach and that was like 10 wks of Aizen kicking ass and monologuing. That got tiring but meh, I didnt bitch about it.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

^I actually thought that was hilarious, honestly the Kubo trolls in the Bleach threads got me through that arc


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

Well I didnt visit SL enough to enjoy it and mock people so yea


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

That's how I feel about some of the recent arcs in Fairy Tail


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

Never was big on the whole kubo trolling fad. It was still an annoying low point.

As for annoyances in series I read? I have a fair few, not all of the series I read are ones I actually consider recommending to others because their good, I simply read them because I'm so far along now I might as well read it till the end.

I did think the early chapters of Negima were horrible like many others though and I initially dropped the series after 20 chapters until a friend urged me on telling me it got better.

And boy did it.


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

I see what you did there . Wait for something worthy of being mocked


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

Rene, Isnt Negima about to end or what?


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

While you may get a single moment of mocking us and telling us 'I told you so' CB. Before that we get a long time filled with optimism and the finer things in life.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

Which begs the question, are we legitimately enjoying this arc or are just waiting to see how Mashima screws it up, or both.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

Rene said:


> While you may get a single moment of mocking us and telling us 'I told you so' CB. Before that we get a long time filled with optimism and the finer things in life.


You'll see. *YOU'LL ALL SEE!* The day we get a good story arc in Fairy Tail is the day people won't have to hid their sexual orientation in the military....wait


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

Not really, there were rumours/speculation about it because Akumatsu said that when a certain character revealed the true identity and allegiance of herself, it would be close to the very end of the manga.

It then turns out it wasn't that character, but her twin sister who showed up.

akumatsukubolevel


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

Still got Vinland saga and Vagabond to catch up on


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> You'll see. *YOU'LL ALL SEE!* The day we get a good story arc in Fairy Tail is the day people won't have to hid their sexual orientation in the military....wait



We'll rather spend our happy time living the life. Not preparing for the end . Until then, we win because this arc is so far so good


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

They're two types of Negima fans; The ones from the beginning who thought the series peaked in the Festival arc and then turned to shit when it entered the magical world and the ones who started reading it when Jack Rakan was introduced


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm off the general opinion it became good at the end of the kyoto arc, The festival arc was solid and fun, but some parts of it felt dragged out and unnecessary. The magical world arc hit it home from the start and only went uphill with the introduction of Jack Rakan.

Current chapters have been good stuff as well.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> We'll rather spend our happy time living the life. Not preparing for the end .


Until 2012 


Cash said:


> Until then, we win because *this arc is so far so good*


Where have I read this before?


Random Member said:


> Don't know about you guys but so far about 10 chapters in Fighting Festival is so far so good





Random Member said:


> Don't know about you guys but so far about 10 chapters in Oración Seis is so far so good





Ganta said:


> Don't know about you guys but so far about 10 chapters in Edorlas is so far so good


----------



## Sito (Dec 20, 2010)

Useful Gildartz post.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

Rene said:


> I'm off the general opinion it became good at the end of the kyoto arc, The festival arc was solid and fun, but some parts of it felt dragged out and unnecessary. *The magical world arc hit it home from the start and only went uphill with the introduction of Jack Rakan.
> *
> *Current chapters have been good stuff as well.*


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

For a second I thought I got mind fucked and forgot I posted those 

You yourself admitted this is good so far


----------



## Sito (Dec 20, 2010)

why do you always complain, gtfo if you don't like it geesh, your like one of those people on youtube


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

^I said the same thing about Edorlas


----------



## Sito (Dec 20, 2010)

Good job


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

Sitό said:


> Useful Gildartz post.



Reporting Spam


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

Sitό said:


> why do you always complain, gtfo if you don't like it geesh, your like one of those people on youtube


The way how you post and your grammar resemble those YouTube comments perfectly, how ironic


----------



## Sito (Dec 20, 2010)

You always have to fucking complain, wow dude just leave if you don't like it. Youtube posts im talking about are the ones that posts stuff like "This blows" when they are on a rock song when they usually listen to rap.


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 20, 2010)

> THE PREVIOUS LEADER OF FAIRY TAIL, KNOWS FAIRY TAILS STRONGEST SPELL
> 
> BAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> seriously now. gtfo.



why so butthurt? seriously? are you a 7 year old kid who cries when someone critizes his favorite manga? lol

what im trying to say is, mashima loves to recycle everything. look at gayrard mashima loves him so much he faps to him while he sleeps and now gayrard is all over fairy tail and other dimensions. and i will be disappointed if suddenly all guild masters have the same "LAW" magic but with different effect or requirement when using it on enemies.. see what i mean? i bet some of you will rage as well if LAW is not FT guild master exclusive magic.. 



> Even Laxus used the got damn move. I mean seriously here. I wont let this thread drop to SL level. Calling that troll. terrible



lol you can blame the Tards of Yammy for dropping the SL to _that_ level.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

Sitό said:


> You always have to fucking complain, wow dude just leave if you don't like it. Youtube posts im talking about are the ones that posts stuff like "This blows" when they are on a rock song when they usually listen to rap.



Breaking news! People complain on the internet and also a special report on this new trend called "OPINIONS" we'll see how they work more at 11


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> why so butthurt? seriously? are you a 7 year old kid who cries when someone critizes his favorite manga? lol
> 
> what im trying to say is, mashima loves to recycle everything. look at gayrard mashima loves him so much he faps to him while he sleeps and now gayrard is all over fairy tail and other dimensions. and i will be disappointed if suddenly all guild masters have the same "LAW" magic but with different effect or requirement when using it on enemies.. see what i mean? i bet some of you will rage as well if LAW is not FT guild master exclusive magic..
> 
> ...


I like this guy


----------



## Sito (Dec 20, 2010)

Arguing over the internet as well. 
But seriously opinion or not we don't need your 'this fails' posts.

If we're going to pass claymore in posts, we'll do it the legit way and talk about tits, plot, Gildartz, and how fail Mest is.


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Sito (Dec 20, 2010)

^and with clever Gildartz reaction posts.


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 20, 2010)

Sitό said:


> Arguing over the internet as well.
> But seriously opinion or not we don't need your 'this fails' posts.
> 
> If we're going to pass claymore in posts, we'll do it the legit way and talk about tits, plot, Gildartz, and how fail Mest is.



unlike you, you're just spamming shit and not contributing any discussions at all. 

seeing all your mest is fodder, i love gildartz (im homo), and crying BS posts are really tiring and it got old 3 months ago..


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

lol shut up CB


aionaraP said:


> why so butthurt? seriously? are you a 7 year old kid who cries when someone critizes his favorite manga? lol
> 
> what im trying to say is, mashima loves to recycle everything. look at gayrard mashima loves him so much he faps to him while he sleeps and now gayrard is all over fairy tail and other dimensions. and i will be disappointed if suddenly all guild masters have the same "LAW" magic but with different effect or requirement when using it on enemies.. see what i mean? i bet some of you will rage as well if LAW is not FT guild master exclusive magic..
> 
> ...



No, Im some 7 year old kid that cant deal with fucking idiots. Thats what I am . I dont care about Gerard. But the previous master of Fairy Tail knowing FAIRY TAILS strongest magic spell is nothing to cry about. You're just being a faget otherwise. There is no reason for you to cry about it. We dont know what other masters have. Maybe they will have a strong spell thats not called law. thats to be expected. Why? because they are freaking master class. thats why. It doesnt have to be Fairy Law. 

Why cry about it? Because its called "Grimore Law" Its suddenly a different attack that trolled readers? once again. GTFO with that. We're talking about a guy that probably taught Makarov the spell. Come on now.

I see no rebuttal about Laxus using it. Im waiting .


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

Goddamnit Cash, how's Golden Sun getting along?

We need to at least be able to fill some pages up with something good.


----------



## Sito (Dec 20, 2010)

Actually when me and cash talk about how Gildartz and Mest are we post stuff like 'this is going to happen' and we do talk about what Hiro may do. 

would you rather have a 
"Omg im gay and this fails"
or
"Omg Gildartz needs to come back or else they are screwed"
^which is basically true

without Gilartz, Fried, and Bixlow FT is in deep trouble unless they just get random power-ups, OR unless Makarov doesn't lose this fight. 

I just haven't posted here in a while.


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

Shit, you say that Rene and now I cant find my DS 


Its great. I been doing some serious level grinding so I havent done much.


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 20, 2010)

> No, Im some 7 year old kid that cant deal with fucking idiots. Thats what I am . I dont care about Gerard. But the previous master of Fairy Tail knowing FAIRY TAILS strongest magic spell is nothing to cry about. You're just being a faget otherwise. There is no reason for you to cry about it. We dont know what other masters have. Maybe they will have a strong spell thats not called law. thats to be expected. Why? because they are freaking master class. thats why. It doesnt have to be Fairy Law.



you're the only idiot here. first of all im not crying about grimoire law. crying and being disappointed are two different things you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 
and yes you are an idiot 7 year old kid who cant deal people over the internet and keeps on crying when someone gave an opinion and a violent reaction.



> Maybe they will have a strong spell thats not called law. thats to be expected. Why? because they are freaking master class. thats why. It doesnt have to be Fairy Law.



see? you're also speculating that the other guild masters have a strong spell. thats what i also did, except that im having a feeling that it will be LAW magic as well. you know why? because mashiro is running out of ideas and loves to recycle shit.

oh and btw im not crying ffs. you are

want proof? here:



> THE PREVIOUS LEADER OF FAIRY TAIL, KNOWS FAIRY TAILS STRONGEST SPELL
> 
> BAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



ALL CAPS


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 20, 2010)

lol aionaraP.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 20, 2010)

I see Gerard being in Edoras must have been too much...... 
even though its an alternate reality where everyone is bound to have a double that was just too much Gerard for some people.
Oh what about when Mest was revealed to be Mistgun's disciple? People were raging over that like no ones bussiness and look what it turned out to be, a lie.

At least have complaints like the pacing or the fact that the plot has been on standby until recently.

Complaining about characters you don't like or magic that characters use is just petty.


----------



## Sito (Dec 20, 2010)

clan? XD   @ aionaraP

looks like you're one of those.


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> you're the only idiot here. first of all im not crying about grimoire law. crying and being disappointed are two different things you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> and yes you are an idiot 7 year old kid who cant deal people over the internet and keeps on crying when someone gave an opinion and a violent reaction.
> 
> 
> ...


Quit crying brah. I'd rather a rebuttal than read  your crying.

wtf are you talking about? How can one not speculate that a Master level mage has strong spells? I just dont know what to do with you right now. Im saying they have strong spells. You're saying they will probably have Fairy Law and get trolled like Makarov got trolled, which is not how it happened at all. Hades is the previous master of fairy tail. whats wrong with him knowing Fairy Law? Im all ears.


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> Shit, you say that Rene and now I cant find my DS
> 
> 
> Its great. I been doing some serious level grinding so I havent done much.


I'm actually tempted to buy a DS just so that I can get Golden Sun.

Because nostalgia is worth that much.



Mist Puppet said:


> lol aionaraP.


I feel like this is an appropriate response fitting along many great others such as Ban SasuOna and Ban Hikawa.


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 20, 2010)

theres nothing wrong about it. if hades can do it, he can also teach it to other people and other dark guild masters as well. and i dont see that beeing a stretch. its mashima we're talking about here.

and just wait till gayrard use his own law magic. gay law. 

mashima make it happen


----------



## Sito (Dec 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> Quit crying brah. I'd rather a rebuttal than read  your crying.
> 
> wtf are you talking about? How can one not speculate that a Master level mage has strong spells? I just dont know what to do with you right now. Im saying they have strong spells. You're saying they will probably have Fairy Law and get trolled like Makarov got trolled, which is not how it happened at all. *Hades is the previous master of fairy tail. whats wrong with him knowing Fairy Law?* Im all ears.



Grim law may not be a total different spell than Fariy Law, just darker or stronger. Other GUILD masters may have strong spells but it won't be LAW, if it is then it may be one of those guild masters that were in FT but left to make their own guild.


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

@Sito Exactly.



aionaraP said:


> theres nothing wrong about it. if hades can do it, he can also teach it to other people and other dark guild masters as well. and i dont see that beeing a stretch. its mashima we're talking about here.
> 
> and just wait till gayrard use his own law magic. gay law.
> 
> mashima make it happen



I won. This post sucks.


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 20, 2010)

> I won. This post sucks.



you won what?


----------



## Sito (Dec 20, 2010)

^hes above you, also he could be multitaksing, just becuase he's posting here doesn't mean he can't be posting somewhere else. Wowow you sure do fail don't you.

Edit:also lol at you editing your post, i should have quoted you instead.


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

He won the rights for a refund of the brain cells you cost him.

I find it surprising that you can spell Paranoia backwards (and capatilized nonetheless) yet fail at forming any kind of coherent sentence in English.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

And you guys wonder why this hasn't become a subforum


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

Aye, CB. I've seen worse in KL


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

^Indeed


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 20, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> And you guys wonder why this hasn't become a subforum



This is child's play. Just put up an Itachi thread in the KL trying to prove something, and let the sparks fly.


----------



## Sito (Dec 20, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> And you guys wonder why this hasn't become a subforum



Cause people like you post a lot of useless shit. 

I personally would like a subforum but a single thread is still good.


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 20, 2010)

> He won the rights for a refund of the brain cells you cost him.
> 
> I find it surprising that you can spell Paranoia backwards (and capatilized nonetheless) yet fail at forming any kind of coherent sentence in English.



lol i guess i also won then? i cost cash some of his brain cells and made him rage cry

i also find it surprising that you keep on posting cartoons and fan arts and fap to them at the same time.


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

Well at least we could collectively choose to ignore threads with clear bait titles. 

This however is just like going into some sections and spamming up their convo threads trying to provoke them. It'll just get you a bad reputation among them and have you become a running joke for them.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 20, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> why so butthurt? seriously? are you a 7 year old kid who cries when someone critizes his favorite manga? lol
> 
> what im trying to say is, mashima loves to recycle everything. look at gayrard mashima loves him so much he faps to him while he sleeps and now gayrard is all over fairy tail and other dimensions. and i will be disappointed if suddenly all guild masters have the same "LAW" magic but with different effect or requirement when using it on enemies.. see what i mean? i bet some of you will rage as well if LAW is not FT guild master exclusive magic..



Why so butthurt? Seriously? Are you a 7 year old kid who cries when someone doesn't like his opinion of a manga?

What I'm trying to say is, this aionaraP kid loves to attention whore all the time. Look at how he's bitching right now about some story he's reading that reintroduces characters because he wants too much attention. If suddenly everyone negged him at once with the force of a thousand negs he would cry so damn hard he wouldn't even be able to sleep from this point on, see what I mean? I bet some of you will lol as well if he suddenly had a red bar within the next few hours.



> lol you can blame the Tards of Yammy for dropping the SL to _that_ level.


People like you are the reason SL is failing so much.

By the way.


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 20, 2010)

> Cause people like you post a lot of useless shit.
> 
> I personally would like a subforum but a single thread is still good



says the guy who's 50% of his posts says MEST is fodder and i love gildarts



> If suddenly everyone negged him at once with the force of a thousand negs he would cry so damn hard he wouldn't even be able to sleep from this point on, see what I mean? I bet some of you will lol as well if he suddenly had a red bar within the next few hours.



im not like you nerding on internet reps. im not going to get rich if i have yellow, red, blue or green reps. i seriously dont give a flying rat's ass about rep. you can neg me all you want. it just shows how butthurt you people are over the internet



> People like you are the reason SL is failing so much.
> 
> By the way.



yes im one of the people who trolled most of your ToY threads in SL and made some of your tards rage quitting and crying even giving a MOD an internet blowjob to ban me.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

Sitό said:


> Cause people like you post a lot of useless shit.





Sitό said:


> If we're going to pass claymore in posts, we'll do it the legit way and talk about tits, plot, Gildartz, and how fail Mest is.


But you post nothing but useless shit


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

So anyways, we were talking about Golden Sun.

Carry on with something relevant or even better.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

@aionaraP 
You're arguing with tards, if you've ever been to any of the KL section threads, you'll see that arguing with them is pointless........plus your complaint doesn't may any sense


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 20, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> im not like you nerding on internet reps. im not going to get rich if i have yellow, red, blue or green reps. i seriously dont give a flying rat's ass about rep. you can neg me all you want. it just shows how butthurt you people are over the internet



Oh I'm sorry I was just repeating you and talking in the language known as bullshit, what little I know of it anyways.



> yes im one of the people who trolled most of your ToY threads in SL and made some of your tards rage quitting and crying even giving a MOD an internet blowjob to ban me.



People like you are the reason we can't have anything fun anymore.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, time to save this thread with something everyone can agree upon.
EVERYBODY CIRCLE UP!


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 20, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> @aionaraP
> You're arguing with tards, if you've ever been to any of the KL section threads, you'll see that arguing with them is pointless........plus your complaint doesn't may any sense



yeah. i was only trying to say that i have an impression of mashima using law magic and giving it to all guild masters as their strongest spell. and look what happened.


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

Rene said:


> So anyways, we were talking about Golden Sun.
> 
> Carry on with something relevant or even better.


Im at the Psynergy training grounds now. Buy it and fight me 


Judge Fudge said:


> @aionaraP
> You're arguing with tards, if you've ever been to any of the KL section threads, you'll see that arguing with them is pointless........plus your complaint doesn't may any sense



We're not tards. Its just well, even you know what he is crying about is stupid as fuck. I can let shit go. But this. come on now


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

@Cash
Here, tits makes everything better


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

This is good CB


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay.....I think things have settled down a bit. Now what would the match ups in this arc be. The only one I can really see happening is Gray vs. Ultear due to plot and the fact that he has the best counter against her time magic


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> Im at the Psynergy training grounds now. Buy it and fight me



I'm not even sure if it's out yet in Belgium, I have on the other hand been considering getting a DS for a while now.

We shall see. 

@CB: Though our views may differ, it is great to know we share a common ground on at least one thing.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 20, 2010)

Two questions, first of all, what episode did this come from?

Second of all, does anyone else besides me think that Gemini does favors for Taurus by turning into Lucy in the Stellar Spirit World?


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

I dont remember how time magic is weak against Grays Ice


----------



## Proxy (Dec 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> I dont know about other regulars but I know this thread makes me enjoy the manga even more.
> 
> I value your post because it has Mest in it.



Likewise on the first point; the second one not so much 



SasuOna said:


> Remember how 48 years ago Hades was the boss of Fairy Tail and Makarov was just I assume an S class mage?
> Mashima actually drew the guild building in its old style before it got redesigned.
> 
> Nice bit of continuity there



When Mashima hit his stride, he took off running.



Cash said:


> You mean about the manga? I dont hate the manga I read at all .
> 
> Only manga that annoyed me to a certain point was Bleach and that was like 10 wks of Aizen kicking ass and monologuing. That got tiring but meh, I didnt bitch about it.



I take it you don't read Air Gear then 



Judge Fudge said:


> Which begs the question, are we legitimately enjoying this arc or are just waiting to see how Mashima screws it up, or both.



The first. An arc hasn't had such promise since Phantom Lord, and look how that turned out.



Cash said:


> Still got Vinland saga and Vagabond to catch up on



How far along are you in Vinland Saga?



aionaraP said:


> why so butthurt? seriously? are you a 7 year old kid who cries when someone critizes his favorite manga? lol
> 
> what im trying to say is, mashima loves to recycle everything. look at gayrard mashima loves him so much he faps to him while he sleeps and now gayrard is all over fairy tail and other dimensions. and i will be disappointed if suddenly all guild masters have the same "LAW" magic but with different effect or requirement when using it on enemies.. see what i mean? i bet some of you will rage as well if LAW is not FT guild master exclusive magic..
> 
> lol you can blame the Tards of Yammy for dropping the SL to _that_ level.



While Mashima recycled Gerard and some attacks and what not, saying Law is recycled is like saying Dragon Slayers are recycled. It doesn't make sense. It was never said that Natsu was the only DS, and similarly it was never said that only Makarov and Luxus knew that technique, and with how things appear, it's only a select few who know it: 2nd Master, 3rd Master, and his grandson. Until Ivan appears, 3 is all we know. 

And why would people rage? Luxus isn't a guild master, so...


I approve of this image


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Second of all, does anyone else besides me think that Gemini does favors for Taurus by turning into Lucy in the Stellar Spirit World?


See, there are some things in life that are better left unquestioned.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 20, 2010)

Rene said:


> See, there are some things in life that are better left unquestioned.



You know it's a valid question and something you'd love to see fanart of


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 20, 2010)

> Okay.....I think things have settled down a bit. Now what would the match ups in this arc be. The only one I can't really see happening is Gray vs. Ultear due to plot and the fact that he has the best counter against her time magic



this will eventually happen but not until urtear beat down some FT fodder.

i wonder whos going to face the loli girl in GH seeing that wendy is busy sleeping


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Two questions, first of all, what episode did this come from?


Episodes 33 and 34


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Second of all, does anyone else besides me think that Gemini does favors for Taurus by turning into Lucy in the Stellar Spirit World?


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

Actually that would probably not even be on the list of things I'm hoping to get fanart off. 

What we do need is more Mirajane fanart, she's seriously underappreciated. (and Gildartz fanart, no homo. )


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 20, 2010)

Rene said:


> Actually that would probably not even be on the list of things I'm hoping to get fanart off.







> What we do need is more Mirajane fanart, she's seriously underappreciated. (and Gildartz fanart, no homo. )



I approve of both of this


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

@Proxy, im on like chapter 24 I think. I stopped there.

and I do read Air Gear 

dont know whats going on barely


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> I dont remember how time magic is weak against Grays Ice


Urtear's time magic doesn't affect living things.

Basically, her hard counter is to fight her naked


----------



## Rene (Dec 20, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Urtear's time magic doesn't affect living things.
> 
> Basically, her hard counter is to fight her naked


That would possibly mean several chapters of Gray going commando again.

Yeah, I'm fairly certain that match up won't happen.


----------



## Sito (Dec 20, 2010)

^so it can affect hair then? Hair is dead.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> @Proxy, im on like chapter 24 I think. I stopped there.
> 
> and I do read Air Gear
> 
> dont know whats going on barely



Air Gear 

Get up to date in VS. You'll be glad you did


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 20, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Second of all, does anyone else besides me think that Gemini does favors for Taurus by turning into Lucy in the Stellar Spirit World?



Speaking of this, I found an old chapter cover before Gemini was introduced that just might be a good interpretation of what this could entail.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 20, 2010)

Rene said:


> What we do need is more Mirajane fanart, she's seriously underappreciated.


----------



## Sito (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't do them either but some fanart would be cool.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

I was right about Makarov vs Hades ? 

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  awesome.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 21, 2010)

The man of the hour is back


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

Hades being the previous master was genuinely surprising. Well.. at least before this chapter I probably wouldn't have thought of it. 

And it's surprising in a good way. Not in that Death-kun is Zeref way (FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU)


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 21, 2010)

Well we don't know if he's actually Zeref or just the new host for Zeref to control over like he did with Gerard


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

But I thought the whole Zeref mind control on Gerard was just Ultear trolling him.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 21, 2010)

^You see I never got that at all, so I'm guessing the former to be true then


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

hmm..... I'll try find that page where she explains it.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 21, 2010)

You mean that chapter when she was talking to Hades in the shower?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah isn't that when she "explains" it ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, she was manipulating him is what I know, just want to know how she did it since the entity had Gerard at a young age. Time Magic?


----------



## Rene (Dec 21, 2010)

Blinky.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 21, 2010)

GildartzBlinky is back and look CB saved the thread for now


----------



## Proxy (Dec 21, 2010)

Blinky said:


> But I thought the whole Zeref mind control on Gerard was just Ultear trolling him.



You're right. She was manipulating him into thinking Zeref was communicating with him.

Oh, and welcome back.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Yeah, she was manipulating him is what I know, just want to know how she did it since the entity had Gerard at a young age. Time Magic?



Well Time Magic is one of her powers so that's probably as good an explaination that we'll get.



Rene said:


> Blinky.



y hai thar.



Pipe said:


> GildartzBlinky is back and look CB saved the thread for now



There was a lot of Mest faggotry here before my ban. I hope that's changed 



Proxy said:


> You're right. She was manipulating him into thinking Zeref was communicating with him.
> 
> Oh, and welcome back.



Yeah I thought so but I barely remember that conversation. Probably because it was about Gerard  

And thanks.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 21, 2010)

Finally, Blinky is back


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 21, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Hades being the previous master was genuinely surprising. Well.. at least before this chapter I probably wouldn't have thought of it.
> 
> And it's surprising in a good way. Not in that Death-kun is Zeref way (FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU)


Nobody would've thought of it, because it came out of nowhere. Why would anyone predict that an evil old man such as Hades (who doesn't look much older than Makarov) will be revealed as the previous master of FT?

If someone were to make this prediction, we'd have called him a madman.

It's like the Juubi twist. It came out of nowhere, with no previous hints whatsoever. Except that the Hades twist isn't bad unlike the Juubi twist.


----------



## Eternal Flame (Dec 21, 2010)

Darc said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that is stupid? Now he'll just randomly come in with no kinda hype or prior knowing of him, bad move imo.



Yes it is. Although one could say they didn't think they would go past fighting festival so there was no need to mention him. Dunno, it was a dumb decision indeed though. It will be interesting to see how they handle it if they Continue to animate after OS is over.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 21, 2010)

meh they have filler arc after OS I believe so they can hype him there maybe? so what was controlling gerard? it wasn't Zeref he seems much different maybe it possessed him last. you know pick the strongest and most impressionable youths as hosts for the big bad? will we get to see scorprio and gemini in combat soon? and aries again?


----------



## Omolara (Dec 21, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> so what was controlling gerard? it wasn't Zeref he seems much different maybe it possessed him last. you know pick the strongest and most impressionable youths as hosts for the big bad? will we get to see scorprio and gemini in combat soon? and aries again?



That was Ultear, capitalizing on Gerard being tortured -or maybe they put him there in the first place just to brainwash him. That would be something interesting to explore with Erza should she face Ultear. 
Either way, he was being driven mad by the torture and whisperings in his ear.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 21, 2010)

Blinky is back. Now we can have good times again


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

I hope we'll get to see more of Makarov's past. We probably will in fact I imagine the next chapter will start with another flashback.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, when you just reveal that the bad guy was a good guy... or the goodest... you got really nowhere to go but to flashback to how nice and kind he was and how he was admired by Makarov.


----------



## Cash (Dec 21, 2010)

INB4 Makarov gets soloed.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

Cash said:


> INB4 Makarov gets soloed.



You said that would happen last chapter. AND WHO WAS RIGHT THEN HUH ?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 21, 2010)

Blinky said:


> You said that would happen last chapter. AND WHO WAS RIGHT THEN HUH ?


 
.... He did get solo'd though, Hades practically destroyed Fairy Law


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

HE'S STILL STANDING. DON'T DOUBT THE POWER OF A BALD PATCH AND A MOUSTACHE.


----------



## Cash (Dec 21, 2010)

I forgot I kept saying that . I called that. Nothing Makarov can do now. Just waiting on his death.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

LALALALALALALALALALALA I'M NOT LISTENING


----------



## Darc (Dec 21, 2010)

The old man has the fight spirit of Mest, he won't go down so easily! 



Eternal Flame said:


> Yes it is. Although one could say they didn't think they would go past fighting festival so there was no need to mention him. Dunno, it was a dumb decision indeed though. It will be interesting to see how they handle it if they Continue to animate after OS is over.


I hope so, it should be animated for the whole series lol, seems popular.


gumby2ms said:


> meh they have filler arc after OS I believe so they can hype him there maybe?



That would be legit.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 21, 2010)

Hades will fight Gildartz before the arcs over.
I just noticed that the boat FT sailed in on is still there so Fried,Bixlow, and Gildartz are still potentially on the island unless they swam back to the mainland.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Hades will fight Gildartz before the arcs over.
> I just noticed that the boat FT sailed in on is still there so Fried,Bixlow, and Gildartz are still potentially on the island unless they swam back to the mainland.



Hey remember how Nirvana randomly got new legs and then they disappeared ? 

Yeah...


----------



## Proxy (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, Gildartz and the other judges were never shown to have traveled on the same boat as the challengers. 

If anything, the main FT boat is for the rest of them to return on. No plot hole there.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 21, 2010)

Am I the only one concerned about Makarov being in a fight against an enemy Guild Master and having flashbacks? 

The guy's in pretty poor health to begin with, now he's having flashbacks...I know this isn't Naruto where Flashbacks = Doom, but, I'm concerned somewhat. Makarov losing to Hades, his former Master and probable mentor is nothing to be ashamed of and it would give Fairy Tail something to aim for (a traitor who killed their beloved Master).


----------



## Cash (Dec 21, 2010)

I know there are some members in here with me already that called his death and want it to happen as well.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 21, 2010)

It would make the arc worthwhile.


----------



## Cash (Dec 21, 2010)

This is good proxy.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 21, 2010)

Indeed. It is to my tastes.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 21, 2010)

Makarov better kill someone before he dies, I don't care if its by falling down on someone after getting killed by Hades, he needs to take one to the grave with him


----------



## Rene (Dec 21, 2010)

Makarov falls on top of Mest. Mest dies.

The world becomes a better place.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 21, 2010)

Rene said:


> Makarov falls on top of Mest. Mest dies.
> 
> The world becomes a better place.



Nothin' but the truth


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 21, 2010)

Rene said:


> Makarov falls on top of Mest. Mest dies.
> 
> The world becomes a better place.



Quoted for the goddamn truth!


----------



## Magvel (Dec 21, 2010)

Rene said:


> Makarov falls on top of Mest. Mest dies.
> 
> The world becomes a better place.



Why all the Mest hate? *sadface*


----------



## Proxy (Dec 21, 2010)

Magvel said:


> Why all the Mest hate? *sadface*



Mest


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 21, 2010)

Magvel said:


> Why all the Mest hate? *sadface*


Come on, don't be sad. How about a game of GilDarts, that'll cheer ya up.


----------



## Sito (Dec 21, 2010)

^I always win in that game

anyways, makarov won't die, he'll get his ass beat to hell but won't die.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 21, 2010)

Makarov needs to kick the bucket and let a real man lead.

I approve of Gildartz for 4th Master


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 21, 2010)

me too 

or do you mind of Macao or Wakaba as the 4th master?


----------



## Proxy (Dec 21, 2010)

Macao and Wakaba 

Wasn't Macao saved by Natsu? 

For veteran members, they're pretty weak.


----------



## Xion (Dec 21, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Macao and Wakaba
> 
> Wasn't Macao saved by Natsu?
> 
> For veteran members, they're pretty weak.



Pretty weak!?

I don't think you can get much weaker than them! They are FT fodder and I'm sorry to say, but so is Cana.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 21, 2010)

Xion said:


> Pretty weak!?
> 
> I don't think you can get much weaker than them! They are FT fodder and I'm sorry to say, but so is Cana.



Cana looks hot, but has pretty poor showings in combat, so, yeah...Fodderland for her until she bitch-slaps Urtear.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 21, 2010)

Xion said:


> Pretty weak!?
> 
> I don't think you can get much weaker than them! They are FT fodder and I'm sorry to say, but so is Cana.



Definitely true. 



A time they were on fire 

Yeah, right.



Gaelek_13 said:


> Cana looks hot, but has pretty poor showings in combat, so, yeah...Fodderland for her until she bitch-slaps Urtear.



Yup. All of that rage couldn't help against Fried, nor could it help fighting Fried/Bixlow. She's an average mage, at best. Put down the bottle and work on your card tricks 



 dat Lucy



Oh, and from the looks of it, Cana's problem probably has to do with her father, since before she mentioned anything about it to Lucy, she asked about how things were between them.


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 21, 2010)

I think it most likely has something to do with her father too.  Mashima seems to like creating characters with daddy issues.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 21, 2010)

^Aren't everyone in the guild orpahans?


----------



## Sito (Dec 21, 2010)

^pretty much

also wasn't this supposed to be like an exclusive guild? but it seems like anyone can join if your not totally evil.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 21, 2010)

Well that´s true, probably the exclusive stuff was invented by Lucy


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 21, 2010)

^Pretty much. They didn't even ask Lucy to prove to them that she was a mage before they let her join and look how strong she turned out to be.


----------



## Cash (Dec 21, 2010)

Loving the Shiro set, Proxy pek


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 21, 2010)

Also letting former villains into the Guild 

I still get a chuckle out of these Levy X Gajeel moments considering he left her for dead along with the rest of Shadow Gear in Phantom Lord


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 21, 2010)

He obviously crucified her out of love.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 21, 2010)

^Or she's a masochist


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 21, 2010)

Or Gazille used Mest´s magic and Levy does not remember that she was crucified by him


----------



## Proxy (Dec 21, 2010)

Sitό said:


> ^pretty much
> 
> also wasn't this supposed to be like an exclusive guild? but it seems like anyone can join if your not totally evil.



Well Lucy didn't know much about the guild to begin with. All she heard was stories and read articles about what they were up to.



Cash said:


> Loving the Shiro set, Proxy pek



Thanks. Shiro is boss 



Judge Fudge said:


> Also letting former villains into the Guild
> 
> I still get a chuckle out of these Levy X Gajeel moments considering he left her for dead along with the rest of Shadow Gear in Phantom Lord



This is the thing that irks me the most. While Gazille is fine being evil or good, I hate it that Mashima can't develop worthwhile villains.

When Luxus heard that Makarov could die, and mentioned that his changes of becoming master increased, I was hoping that that kind of attitude would remain...but it didn't.



Inimicus said:


> He obviously crucified her out of love.



And now she's head over heels for him


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 21, 2010)

It's an S&M relationship.


----------



## Rene (Dec 22, 2010)

Holy shit Proxy.

Dat set. Where is it from?

Also, someone cover for me. Need to spread.


----------



## Cash (Dec 22, 2010)

Its Shiro from Deadman Wonderland. Great manga.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 22, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> It's an S&M relationship.


Imagine them having sex.

Gajeel changing his arm to a large iron club and battering his vagina all night long. Or simply penetrating her with an iron pole in every hole possible.

Bet Levy would love it.


----------



## Thor (Dec 22, 2010)

Some of you guys have sick imaginations. Who raped you as kids? Mest


----------



## Aerik (Dec 22, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Imagine them having sex.
> 
> G*ajeel changing his arm to a large iron club and battering his vagina* all night long. Or simply penetrating her with an iron pole in every hole possible.
> 
> Bet Levy would love it.



Do not want


----------



## Blinky (Dec 22, 2010)

What the fuck am I reading


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 22, 2010)

I am healing myself from this thread with Natsu and Gray


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 22, 2010)

Blinky said:


> What the fuck am I reading


The birth of good fanfiction.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 22, 2010)

> Fanfiction





> Good



Pick one        .


----------



## Cash (Dec 22, 2010)

Gajeel:_ *Knocks on door*_

Levy:_ *Opens Door*_

Gajeel: How you doing little lady. Im the local plumber. You seem to have a leak around here. 

Levy: Yea.....I do. I might need.......some pipe

Gajeel: I have all the pipe you need little lady _*uses Iron Dragon Club*_

Levy: Oh my....I love exploring. Love going down pipes. _*The noise that plays when Mario goes down a pipe is played in the background*_

*To be Continued. *


----------



## Blinky (Dec 22, 2010)

Cash. Why do you do this to me ?


----------



## Cash (Dec 22, 2010)

You said good fan fiction was impossible. I have to prove you wrong everytime


----------



## Aerik (Dec 22, 2010)

Why is pipe in the story?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 22, 2010)

Cash said:


> You said good fan fiction was impossible. I have to prove you wrong everytime



... more like you posted an example of bad fanfiction 



Aerik said:


> Why is pipe in the story?



As long as his horse isn't in it


----------



## Cash (Dec 22, 2010)

Cash said:


> Gajeel:_ *Knocks on door*_
> 
> Levy:_ *Opens Door*_
> 
> ...





Aerik said:


> Why is pipe in the story?





Blinky said:


> ... more like you posted an example of bad fanfiction
> 
> 
> 
> As long as his horse isn't in it



_*Pipe rides by on a horse*_: knneeeel Blinky. Easy boy. *_Pipe gets off Blinky and walks over to Levy*_


----------



## Blinky (Dec 22, 2010)

why..... just.... why


----------



## Cash (Dec 22, 2010)

The horse at least has your name :33


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 22, 2010)

Blinky said:


> ... more like you posted an example of bad fanfiction


Takes a refined taste to appreciate artistic genius.

I can't wait for the second chapter.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Gildartz will proabably go to his gay cruise for a month or sth, Luxus will become the guild master.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 22, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Gildartz will proabably go to his gay cruise for a month or sth, Luxus will become the guild master.



Why, bro?


----------



## Xion (Dec 22, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Some of you guys have sick imaginations. Who raped you as kids? Mest



Mest doesn't rape.

He fondles...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Why, bro?



Because he leaves for 5 year missions and never comes back thats why.


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 22, 2010)

the guild master is supposed to be the strongest at some point( i think gildartz is currently stronger than makarov, but whatever..). The point is, Luxus admitted his inferiority to Gildartz, i don't see him being fairy tail master at all.


----------



## Xion (Dec 22, 2010)

Ifrit. said:


> the guild master is supposed to be the strongest at some point( i think gildartz is currently stronger than makarov, but whatever..). The point is, Luxus admitted his inferiority to Gildartz, i don't see him being fairy tail master at all.



Plus he has the whole, I don't know, hating people issue!

FT is all about love, kittens (literally), and bewbs!


----------



## Aerik (Dec 22, 2010)

Happy for 4th fairy tail master


----------



## Proxy (Dec 22, 2010)

Ifrit. said:


> the guild master is supposed to be the strongest at some point( i think gildartz is currently stronger than makarov, but whatever..). The point is, Luxus admitted his inferiority to Gildartz, i don't see him being fairy tail master at all.



Not really. Makarov considered each S-class mage to be worthy of being master, and we all know that Gildartz is above them all. While strength is one quality needed, it's not the only thing.


----------



## Cash (Dec 22, 2010)

Cosign Happy being next master.


----------



## Xion (Dec 22, 2010)

Aerik said:


> Happy for 4th fairy tail master



Aye!

**


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 22, 2010)

Then it's decided, Happy is the next master.


----------



## Sito (Dec 22, 2010)

Nah, Luxus or Gildartz will get the spot.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 22, 2010)

Cash said:


> Gajeel:_ *Knocks on door*_
> 
> Levy:_ *Opens Door*_
> 
> ...





Aerik said:


> Why is pipe in the story?





Blinky said:


> ... more like you posted an example of bad fanfiction
> 
> 
> 
> As long as his horse isn't in it





Cash said:


> _*Pipe rides by on a horse*_: knneeeel Blinky. Easy boy. *_Pipe gets off Blinky and walks over to Levy*_



oh god


----------



## Cash (Dec 22, 2010)

See Blinky. someone enjoyed it. Good fan fiction


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 23, 2010)

I loved it too. You've a natural talent for good fanfictions, Cash


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 23, 2010)

Cash for guild master.


----------



## Xion (Dec 23, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Cash for guild master.



Cash likes Mest.


----------



## Cash (Dec 23, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> I loved it too. You've a natural talent for good fanfictions, Cash


Thanks Ed 


Pesky Bug said:


> Cash for guild master.


I'll try but I dont think I can beat Happy for the job :/


Xion said:


> Cash likes Mest.


Makes me an even better candidate


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 23, 2010)

anyone have any idea IF THERE IS A NEW CHAPTER THIS WEEK? oops caps o well not really that frustrated. CAPS ARE FUN and I'm too lazy to edit my post. meh cash for guild master? rather pick blinky or proxy. 

but I'd say happy.

imagine giant happy hovering over opponents like a ridiculous parade float and bellow out "fairy law, aye!!" it'd be so funny. lol and giant happy trash talking lucy like usual.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 23, 2010)

Its no use arguing, happy will be the next FT master

Aye, sir!


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 23, 2010)

If Cash is Guild Master then I'll be forced to become the Ivan of the Guild. You know, that guy who goes against the current trend (I hate Mest) and is widely thought of as a bit of a nut (I read for titays, nothing more).

Happy for the next Guild Master!

We all know it'll be Erza....
Gildartz will step aside for some PIS reason like "I don't think I earned it" or something like that, or not being suited to being a leader whilst Luxus is still excommunicated and can't be made Master (yet) and Mystgun is gone.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 23, 2010)

Gildartz not taking the job isnt that much of a stretch, I mean he is the one that goes on 100 year quests for the guild and seems more like a traveler then someone who sits in the guild all day.


----------



## Cash (Dec 23, 2010)

Current trend is Gildarts. Darc and I are the only Mest fans in here. You fools cant see the truth :taichou


----------



## Jay. (Dec 23, 2010)

Pretty sure Mirajeanne or whatever the fuck you spell her name (Elfman's big sis) is gonna be da next Master.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 23, 2010)

Aerik said:


> Gildartz not taking the job isnt that much of a stretch, I mean he is the one that goes on 100 year quests for the guild and seems more like a traveler then someone who sits in the guild all day.



He'll be the Jiraiya of Fairy Tail. 

Strong enough for the job, respected enough for the job...but can't be bothered because he likes his freedom.

And with the way Mashima wanks Erza, if anyone else gets the job of Master once Makarov steps down I'll eat my kettle. The obvious conclusion is that Luxus will eventually become Master, but until he comes back, the choice is almost definitely Erza.


----------



## Cash (Dec 23, 2010)

I think he'll keep Erza S class because he uses her alot.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 23, 2010)

Erza is quite young, but Jose said that he could have a challenging battle (or something like that, im not 100% sure). She also defeated strong characters like Aria, Midnight, etc. So when looking at strength she isnt that bad of a choice. 

I am hoping we get someone in the leagues of Makarov though, otherwise that would mean we wouldn't get any badass stuff like we did 2 chapters ago


----------



## Proxy (Dec 23, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> If Cash is Guild Master then I'll be forced to become the Ivan of the Guild. You know, that guy who goes against the current trend (I hate Mest) and is widely thought of as a bit of a nut (I read for titays, nothing more).
> 
> Happy for the next Guild Master!
> 
> ...



Gildartz seems a bit lazy, not wanting to do anything, but given the job on the spot a la Makarov, I think he'll accept it.



Cash said:


> Current trend is Gildarts. Darc and I are the only Mest fans in here. You fools cant see the truth :taichou



Mest is spoken about more. Gildartz is where the truth is, and a harem of womenz.

On top of that, there's still Tartaros' guild and Raven Tail. Mashima has the potential to stretch FT far by creating worthwhile guilds, but he limited himself by making only 4 powerful dark guilds.


----------



## Cash (Dec 23, 2010)

Then the current trend is Gildarts fagets hating on Mest. We did nothing to you people


----------



## Blinky (Dec 23, 2010)

Mest is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Cash (Dec 23, 2010)

Blinky .


----------



## Proxy (Dec 23, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Mest is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



True story       .


----------



## Proxy (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Dec 23, 2010)

HNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## Cash (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Proxy (Dec 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 23, 2010)

My interest in Levy just grew a few inches


----------



## Proxy (Dec 23, 2010)

Aerik said:


> My interest in Levy just grew a few inches



i c wut u did thar


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 23, 2010)

Pff... RL women...


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 23, 2010)

wtf if i wanted to see rl women ill walk outside..

POST MORE FANART!


----------



## Proxy (Dec 23, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Pff... RL women...





TRI05 said:


> wtf if i wanted to see rl women ill walk outside..
> 
> POST MORE FANART!



Enjoy living in a 2D world


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Enjoy living in a 2D world


Don't mix Real with 2d


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 23, 2010)

I just remembered Erza's grandfather was a member of Fairy Tail too. So maybe he left with Hades as well and got betrayed by him and ended up a slave.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 23, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Enjoy living in a 2D world


Thanks, I am.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 23, 2010)

Muk said:


> Don't mix Real with 2d



Never. I prefer real curves, but I loves mah Erza 



Best pics:

Erza, Gildartz, and Luxus.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 23, 2010)

I plan to start reading this but i want to ask you guys first, is there any paring going on here or even small flert and more important this manga is about defeating bad guys or just one big bad guy type of manga?


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2010)

errr bad guys

as far as pairing goes .... there is no real shipping war going on, at least not on this forum



Proxy said:


> Never. I prefer real curves, but I loves mah Erza



You'd be crucified in TWGOK

2D is the only world


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 23, 2010)

You guys need to some 3d woman


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> You guys *need* to some *3d woman*


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 23, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> I plan to start reading this but i want to ask you guys first, is there any paring going on here or even small flert and more important this manga is about defeating bad guys or just one big bad guy type of manga?



Theres pairings all over the place, Its not taken that seriously by the writer since He ships the main girls with everyone. Its more of a slice of life/adventure manga since I wouldn't say theres a general goal that pushes the plot.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 23, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> I plan to start reading this but i want to ask you guys first, is there any paring going on here or even small flert and more important this manga is about defeating bad guys or just one big bad guy type of manga?


Why in god's name would you read a manga for pairings?


----------



## Ultimate Victory (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't think Natsu will end up with anyone, to Luffyesque. I do see Erza and Grey getting somewhere.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 23, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Why in god's name would you read a manga for pairings?


Its not odd at all

I know several people who only continue to read Bleach because they want to know who Ichigo ends up with.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 23, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I know several people who only continue to read Bleach because they want to know who Ichigo ends up with.


I don't think Kubo could have spelled it out more obviously himself, it's just one side that's in constant denial


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 23, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Its not odd at all
> 
> I know several people who only continue to read Bleach because they want to know who Ichigo ends up with.



Your past history as a Troll leads me to believe that these "several people" probably aren't worth knowing anyway.

Reading a manga for pairings is like reading _Playboy _for the articles


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 23, 2010)

damn bros, Fairy Fail has been kinda hawt this past arc eh?
_
*waits for the other shoe to drop*_


----------



## Inugami (Dec 23, 2010)

Unless is in harem (genre that I hate),and slice of life manga reading shounen  for the pairings is just a waste.

Just look at all the chapters the big three has already and look how barely are pairing plot.

Still remember when Hinata confessed to Naruto and next chapter was like nothing happened really cracked me up .


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 23, 2010)

If were talking about Shonen as a whole then your mileage may vary with some series.
As for Bleach, Look at Bleach Asylum hell go to the court of souls section. Most of those threads are pairing threads.

If you only have the care to talk about pairings for a shonen then your only reading the manga for the pairings.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 23, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> As for Bleach, Look at Bleach Asylum hell go to the court of souls section. Most of those threads are pairing threads.



Which is a waste of time, because Bleach focus isn't about that I'm not saying people don't do it.. almost all rl person I know that like Bleach talk a lot about that..I just find it stupid, only on slice of life ones I kind of give a fu about pairings because that's more dramatic for the plot .


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 24, 2010)

I am enjoying the manga and liking the parings 
Frankly the voice actors for Natsu and Gray does alot of (other manga Drama Cd voices that I love)  . Fairy tail is like a Full package . You get story,Bewbs,pairings,comedy,epic Gildartz doll (only $9,99)


----------



## Cash (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Dec 24, 2010)

If you're not a 12 year old girl and you're crazy about pairings I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Cash (Dec 24, 2010)

Love this


----------



## Cash (Dec 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Rene (Dec 24, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Mest is spoken about more. Gildartz is where the truth is, and a harem of womenz.


That's because we don't have to speak about Gildartz. He speaks for himself. 



Cash said:


> Then the current trend is Gildarts fagets hating on Mest. We did nothing to you people





Blinky said:


> Mest is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


There's your answer Cash.



Judge Fudge said:


> Why in god's name would you read a manga for pairings?


Because people with terrible taste exist.



Blinky said:


> If you're not a 12 year old girl and you're crazy about pairings feel sorry for you.


Blinky saying it like it is.


----------



## Cash (Dec 24, 2010)

Enjoy the girls


----------



## Rene (Dec 24, 2010)

I have my laptop back, which includes my Rider folder.

Nothing you guys post can compete with that.


----------



## Cash (Dec 24, 2010)

That Juvia pic with headphones solos Rider 






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cash (Dec 24, 2010)

This is awesome.


----------



## Rene (Dec 24, 2010)

Cash said:


> That Juvia pic with headphones solos Rider


You disappoint me Cash, while it is a high quality picture it can simply not compare to Rider. Let alone to an entire folder of Rider.


----------



## Cash (Dec 24, 2010)

Come at me fodder Rider 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cash (Dec 24, 2010)

Thinking im going to get a Juvia ava made


----------



## Blinky (Dec 24, 2010)

Cash is all double posty today.


----------



## Rene (Dec 24, 2010)

Ban Cash.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 24, 2010)

Blinky is all Blinky today.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 24, 2010)

You guys sure get bored easily


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 24, 2010)

And suddenly nothing else matters except for the fact that she's wearing a cat outfit.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 24, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> You guys sure get bored easily



It's Christmas Eve, the calm before the storm so to speak. The lack of any manga chapters at all this week hasn't helped matters.


----------



## Cash (Dec 24, 2010)

Judge being a Grinch


----------



## Rene (Dec 24, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> You guys sure get bored easily


You sure bitch a lot.


----------



## hidanmaster3 (Dec 24, 2010)

I hope natsu kicks some serious ass or I will be pissed as hell


----------



## Darc (Dec 24, 2010)

hidanmaster3 said:


> I hope natsu kicks some serious ass or I will be pissed as hell



THIS IS HOW YOU SPEND YOUR FIRST POST?!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 24, 2010)

Darc said:


> THIS IS HOW YOU SPEND YOUR FIRST POST?!


AT LEAST IT WAS IN THE FT THREAD! WHAT BETTER PLACE TO START?


----------



## Proxy (Dec 24, 2010)

Cash, I'd rep you again if I could 

Erza or Lucy set tiem


----------



## Cash (Dec 24, 2010)

DAT MIRA


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 24, 2010)

Rene said:


> You sure bitch a lot.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 24, 2010)

Always suspected of her being a shemale


----------



## Proxy (Dec 24, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> And suddenly nothing else matters except for the fact that she's wearing a cat outfit.



The animation in that episode looks pretty good.


----------



## Cash (Dec 24, 2010)

PROXY GUESS WHAT, IM HAVING A JUVIA SET MADE pek


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 24, 2010)

Proxy said:


> The animation in that episode looks pretty good.



Yeah, have ya seen the trailer? It will be an OAD if im not wrong and Lucy looks just...


----------



## Pipe (Dec 24, 2010)

Proxy said:


> The animation in that episode looks pretty good.



Of course it's good the whole reason of that episode is fanservice.


----------



## Rene (Dec 24, 2010)

See in a normal story fanservice can either make it or break it if executed properly.

In this OAD it doesn't matter because it's blatantly marketed as fanservice and you shouldn't watch it expecting anything else.


----------



## Darc (Dec 24, 2010)

Someone give me a set, I don't know where u beautiful people are getting them.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 24, 2010)

We need more FS pics around here


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Xion (Dec 25, 2010)

Darc said:


> Someone give me a set, I don't know where u beautiful people are getting them.



Your set is amazing. Never change it. 



Judge Fudge said:


> Merry Christmas!



There can be no Christmas when there is no new chapter.

FML! BAH HUMBUG!


----------



## Rene (Dec 25, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Merry Christmas!


It's going to be a shitty Christmas and you know it.


----------



## BVB (Dec 25, 2010)

Xion said:


> If it's a new chapter of Katekyo Hitman Reborn or something I'm gonna kill myself. Or even worse...Bleach...



not worth dying for.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 25, 2010)

Its prolly Naruto+bleach+one piece and the rest of shonen jump


----------



## Thor (Dec 25, 2010)

It's probably the best shonen for the past month....Fairy Tail.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Its prolly the new Hunter x Hunter chapter


----------



## Cash (Dec 25, 2010)

OP is out. FT better be next, should have been first


----------



## Xion (Dec 25, 2010)

Cash said:


> OP is out. FT better be next, should have been first



For once I'll actually have to agree.

As much as I love me some Wonu Peesu, FT is in one of those excellent phases (before the jobbing begins).

MS better release FT too or else I'll break a face.


----------



## Cash (Dec 25, 2010)

I'll give you guys the Juvia Ava. Sig coming soon


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 25, 2010)

Xion said:


> For once I'll actually have to agree.
> 
> As much as I love me some Wonu Peesu, FT is in one of those excellent phases (before the jobbing begins).
> 
> MS better release FT too or else I'll break a face.



Wan Peesu is going through the typical time skip slump...Fairy Fail has been surprisingly nice for the last volume.


----------



## Rene (Dec 25, 2010)

Cash said:


> I'll give you guys the Juvia Ava. Sig coming soon



I like what I see.


----------



## Cash (Dec 25, 2010)

I want a set for this one too.



Im gonna be the FT set guy


----------



## Rene (Dec 25, 2010)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Cash again.


----------



## Cash (Dec 25, 2010)

Poor Rene. I know its tough not giving credit for something so epic


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 25, 2010)

Cash said:


> I want a set for this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna be the FT set guy



Juvia is always wet, i know its a pun, but i can't stop fapping.


----------



## Rene (Dec 25, 2010)

Don't worry Xion, things will be better next time.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 25, 2010)

wheres my damn chapter​


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 25, 2010)

Still no chapter? WOW
maybe its on break this week


----------



## Cash (Dec 25, 2010)

No. MS doing other manga. KHR is out.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 25, 2010)

these baldhead hoes better hurry up.​​


----------



## Xion (Dec 25, 2010)

I know the Narutofags want to see some boring HakuXZabuza v. Kakashi, but that shit pales in comparison to Makarov v. Hades so they should just do FT first.

Let alone KHR or even the bastard manga...Bleach!


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 25, 2010)

> To all the whining Narutards: Our t/l, HBK, is busy atm. Save the t/l, this epic chapter is otherwise done. Please keep your panties on.Sat Dec 25 21:34:00 +0000 2010



MS quote. 

Cash set!:sanji


----------



## Rene (Dec 25, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> Cash set!:sanji


My nosebleed is one that will pierce the heavens.


----------



## Cash (Dec 25, 2010)

Juvia is just so


----------



## K (Dec 25, 2010)

Lluvia makes my penis bend.














































































Not in a good way.


----------



## Darc (Dec 25, 2010)

Too bad she doesn't rock her epic new outfit and hair due anymore.


----------



## Thor (Dec 25, 2010)

Xion said:


> I know the Narutofags want to see some boring HakuXZabuza v. Kakashi, but that shit pales in comparison to Makarov v. Hades so they should just do FT first.
> 
> Let alone KHR or even the bastard manga...Bleach!



Saving the best for 1st and Last


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 25, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Saving the best for 1st and Last



Indeed 
so much truth


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Cash *set.... 

Hawt pic of a hawt gal.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 25, 2010)

The only thing _off_ about Cash's set is that Juvia's clothes are still _on_


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 26, 2010)

Xion said:


> I know the Narutofags want to see some boring HakuXZabuza v. Kakashi, but that shit pales in comparison to Makarov v. Hades so they should just do FT first.
> 
> Let alone KHR or even the bastard manga...Bleach!


Ironically all those sound more interesting than the current chapters of Fairy Tail, so priorities first


----------



## Inugami (Dec 26, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Ironically all those sound more interesting than the current chapters of Fairy Tail, so priorities first



Bleach? me that thing suck balls, people still use it has a parameter of shit you know the famous ''hey at least is better than Bleach'' quote , One Piece transitional chapters are so so for me , but yes actually Naruto it's being interesting! but I dig  Makarov vs Hades moar atm.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 26, 2010)

Xion said:


> Your taste is most unfortunate.



Bro, you're looking forward to a chapter of Fairy Tail out of Naruto and Bleach. You shouldn't be bringing taste into this argument 


Oxvial said:


> Bleach? me that thing suck balls, people still use it has a parameter of shit you know the famous ''hey at least is better than Bleach'' quote , One Piece transitional chapters are so so for me , but yes actually Naruto it's being interesting! but I dig  Makarov vs Hades moar atm.



Hey, opinions 

The current chapters of Fairy Tail are pretty good in comparison to the previous arcs though, but I'll be lying if I said Makarov vs Hades was more interesting than any chapter of Jump now, except for Reborn


----------



## Blinky (Dec 26, 2010)

Everyone shut up.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 26, 2010)

You shut up


----------



## Blinky (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay


----------



## Xion (Dec 26, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Bro, you're looking forward to a chapter of Fairy Tail out of Naruto and Bleach. You shouldn't be bringing taste into this argument



Only for this arc. After that OP will return to the pinnacle. Naruto is okay atm.

Bleach is downright awful.



			
				Blinky said:
			
		

> Everyone shut up.



Good morning Blinky.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 26, 2010)

Xion said:


> Bleach is downright awful.


Yes, yes, at least I can agree that this arc of Fairy Tail is more interesting than Bleach


----------



## Blinky (Dec 26, 2010)

Did I mention thst I was right about Makarov vs Hades ? 

Because I was. I was right.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 26, 2010)

Like everyone didn't predict two guild masters will be fighting


----------



## Blinky (Dec 26, 2010)

Then why did no one believe me ? HUH ? Because I'm a genius.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 26, 2010)

> We have Fairy Tail, but it will probably come out in around 8-24 hours from now since the staff needs some rest.
> Sun Dec 26 07:31:47 +0000 2010



Guess we'll be waiting longer


----------



## Xion (Dec 26, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Did I mention thst I was right about Makarov vs Hades ?
> 
> Because I was. I was right.



I think most people predicted they'd fight and a good portion thought Fairy Law would fail (some...like moi...predicted Grimoire Law).

None that I saw predicted Hades to be a former master of FT.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 26, 2010)

no chapter til monday I guess

Heres some fanservice.


----------



## Cash (Dec 26, 2010)

Chapter will be out later on today. Should have been first though. Although, The Naruto chapter was pretty beast.


----------



## Thor (Dec 26, 2010)

I told you guys they saved the best for 1st and last. Am I a prophet or what?


----------



## Mastic (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't believe they put that shit Reborn out before FT, they just dont understand how badass Makarov is


----------



## Cash (Dec 26, 2010)

Ugh, at least Hibari was in it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 26, 2010)

Our patience will be well rewarded.


----------



## Rene (Dec 26, 2010)

I shall have to part with the ways of optimism and be the voice of reason here.

What if it isn't Pesky Bug, what if it isn't?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 26, 2010)

Rene said:


> I shall have to part with the ways of optimism and be the voice of reason here.
> 
> What if it isn't Pesky Bug, what if it isn't?


Then you'll just smile and pretend you like it.


----------



## Cash (Dec 26, 2010)

Dont go all CB on us Rene


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2010)

Our reward will be more Mest


----------



## Cash (Dec 26, 2010)

Darc has the right idea here as usual


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 26, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> *I told you guys they saved the best for 1st and last.* Am I a prophet or what?


Actually they're just tired but was nice enough to give the One Piece, Bleach, Naruto and KHR fans something worthwhile for Christmas while the FT fans gets the left overs


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 26, 2010)

Rene said:


> I shall have to part with the ways of optimism and be the voice of reason here.


----------



## Cash (Dec 26, 2010)

One cookie is not worth constant overflowing of tears


----------



## Lord Potato (Dec 26, 2010)

Makarov is gonna lose


----------



## Velocity (Dec 26, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> Makarov is gonna lose



Quite possibly. But then again, if he does, then we'll see more Gildartz!


----------



## Cash (Dec 26, 2010)

Lets hope Makarov wins


----------



## Ryus (Dec 26, 2010)

No, I want Fairy Tail to get darker (Fairy Tail needs a defeat for the arc to be epic and not turn into another OS arc)... Makarov's heart condition has clearly been foreshadowing of him dying or forcing him to step down and retire. Plus his defeat would likely signify the return of Luxus (plus Luxus and Kana clearly have a past, and Kana's larger role in this arc likely implies a revelation of her past, which likely involves Luxus and this someone else she needs to meet after becoming an S class).  

I also agree with Lyra... less Makarov = more Gildartz


----------



## Cash (Dec 26, 2010)

I've been saying he will die for weeks now


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

you guys are all too pessimistic 

FT for nakama punch win


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 26, 2010)

Cash said:


> Lets hope Makarov wins





Cash said:


> I've been saying he will die for weeks now


Pick one.


----------



## Ryus (Dec 26, 2010)

Muk said:


> you guys are all too pessimistic
> 
> FT for nakama punch win



 Are you implying a nakama punch will jump start Makarov's heart? 

Makarov: *Holds his chest & collapses 
Hades: Muhahah! Now I can use Gilmore Law without retaliation!
*Natsu & Happy Show Up
Natsu: Pull it together Old Man! *Nakama punches his heart
Happy: O.O
*Makarov wakes up
Makarov: Thanks Natsu! Tell you what I'll keep him in check with Fairy Law while you Nakama Punch him repeatedly.
Natsu: 
Hades: Defeated by two boys!


----------



## Eros (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't think Makarov will die just yet. I see him dying more towards the end.


----------



## Cash (Dec 26, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Pick one.



One was a joke. pick one.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

Ryus said:


> Are you implying a nakama punch will jump start Makarov's heart?
> 
> Makarov: *Holds his chest & collapses
> Hades: Muhahah! Now I can use Gilmore Law without retaliation!
> ...



it's like you can read FT's mind


----------



## Thor (Dec 26, 2010)

Natsu's nakama punch will utterly fail against Hades. I called it 1st.


----------



## Ryus (Dec 26, 2010)

Really bored waiting for chapter... I'll post a speculation from another forum to liven things up a bit until the chapter comes out.



Kuroi Hadou said:


> You know, I've been wondering about that. Do you think it's possible that Fried's barrier was reacting to the Dragon Slayer magic, rather than their physical ages?



Pure speculation on my part, but...

Um... I just think that like Zeref, the Dragon Slayers existed 400 years ago and where growing up with the dragons way back then. Then something happened to cause them to pass out, like Zeref did, and on July 7th, 777 all of them awoke from there slumber. They didn't notice the time jump since they weren't raised in society but in the wilderness with the dragons and only found out the date later when they stumbled back into human civilization. So they, like Zeref, are likely as old as they look but due to being in a slumber for 400 years qualified for being older than 80 due to simply existing for 400+ years. 

I'm just wondering how Lucy's mom ties into it since she died in 7-7-X777 the same day "the dragons left"... too big of a coincidence for me to think they aren't related.

I suspect Hades somehow released the dragon slayers while obtaining the keys to unlock Zeref... I'm wondering if one of those keys was Layla (Lucy's mother). BTW I can't recall was it Lucy's mother who told Lucy the spirits had feels too... or was that something came to on her own...


----------



## Xion (Dec 26, 2010)

Ryus said:


> Pure speculation on my part, but...
> 
> Um... I just think that like Zeref, the Dragon Slayers existed 400 years ago and where growing up with the dragons way back then. Then something happened to cause them to pass out, like Zeref did, and on July 7th, 777 all of them awoke from there slumber. They didn't notice the time jump since they weren't raised in society but in the wilderness with the dragons and only found out the date later when they stumbled back into human civilization. So they, like Zeref, are likely as old as they look but due to being in a slumber for 400 years qualified for being older than 80 due to simply existing for 400+ years.
> 
> ...



Sensible speculation in my FT section! Impossible! 

Shouldn't you be posting fanart of Erza or Mest trolls or something?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 26, 2010)

I like the idea of Layla being a CS, but is that even possible to procreate without a nakama punch or something as powerful?


----------



## Ryus (Dec 26, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> I like the idea of Layla being a CS, but is that even possible to procreate without a nakama punch or something as powerful?


We'll find out in 3-6 more moths (plot wise) when the first of Loki's ex's shows up with a baby. Lucy is so going to kill him.


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 26, 2010)

Ryus said:


> I'm just wondering how Lucy's mom ties into it since she died in 7-7-X777 the same day "the dragons left"... too big of a coincidence for me to think they aren't related.
> 
> I suspect Hades somehow released the dragon slayers while obtaining the keys to unlock Zeref... I'm wondering if one of those keys was Layla (Lucy's mother). BTW I can't recall was it Lucy's mother who told Lucy the spirits had feels too... or was that something came to on her own...



Her grave never showed the exact date of her death, only that she died the same year the dragons supposedly left, but I agree that her mother likely is tied in with the dragons somehow.

Lucy learned to treat her spirits as actual beings and not things on her own, particularly during the whole Loki is a spirit ordeal and her fight against Angel.


----------



## Ryus (Dec 26, 2010)

I recall that only the year was mentioned on the grave too but fairy tail wikia said a month and day too (yeah... stupid of me to reference wikia, my bad)... I just figured I wasn't recalling some letter Lucy wrote after we witnessed her grave stone. Likely wikia is wrong since I still can't recall a month and day being listed, but even still her dying the same year is a big coincidence. 

As to Layla being a CS they only mention a grave... never a body or witnessing her death or how she died. So it's quite possible she just faded away and there is only an empty grave to signify her passing. 

I'd say the Loki and Angel ideal only enforced her already standing belief of being honorable with her spirits and that they had feelings. Chapter 4 pretty much proves that, Lucy choose to keep all her promises on her own not since spirits reject owners who don't keep promises but since keeping all her promises meant she wouldn't become callous and think lightly of promises (every other stellar spirit mage we've seen has been evil... who wants to bet they kept all there promises just to gain more keys). The reason why I was confused was because I recall in ch 144 Gemini who morphed into Lucy recalls Lucy telling her mom she loves stellar spirits. This could imply Layla taught her about spirits and there feelings (think small child repeating what the parents says in order to get them to be happy with them) or that Lucy decided on her own about that and shared it with her mother one day (only to see her mother love what she said thus causing Lucy to take it to heart rather then be a fleeting conversation).


----------



## Cash (Dec 26, 2010)

YEEEEEESSSSSS :WOW


----------



## Cash (Dec 26, 2010)

Dat Cover


----------



## Ryus (Dec 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ignore my ramblings... chapters out FINALLY!!!_ 



As to Layla being a Celestial Spirit there are 3 sings of the zodic that are known golden keys and haven't been revealed yet.

Libra
Pisces
Capricorn (likely one of the 7 Kin of Purgatory)

and then there's the 13th sign of the zodiac Ophiuchus (also known as Serpentarius). 
*Spoiler*: _off topic_ 



It's not often associated with the Zodiac (but is one of the 88 constellations) since it's an actual person who was added to the heavens by Zeus after he killed him (many different stories of why... one involves him bringing the death back to life and Hades makes Zeus kill him over it and the other main one is he witnesses a snake reviving another dead snake and Zeus kills him to keep the secret from mankind). 

For those who don't know your zodiac sign is whatever sign that lies on the Zodiac and is behind the sun when you are born. For Ophiuchus that was November 29 to December 18 in 2009... Please note that the Earth spins on it's axis and the dates that astrology uses are of 2,500 years... and don't reflect the current standing of what constellation was behind the sun on the year you where born. In short I'm a Leo which is typically defined as July 23 to August 22 (sometimes August 16 to September 15)... though actually as of the year 2002 the constellation is behind the sun from August 10 to September 15. Now Leo is one of the constellations that spends more time actually behind the sun (maybe why Loki is stronger) but with that logic Scorpio should be the weakest and we haven't seen him in battle yet and also Virgo actually spends the most time behind the sun yet she's a weakling... Anyways enough rambling, I don't believe in astrology... but astronomy and use this information to troll astrology believers.

Anyways... maybe Ophiuchus is a super secret platinum key or the Spirit King 




Or one of the 71 other "silver key" spirits not featured as of yet.


----------



## Blade (Dec 26, 2010)

Badass Hades.
Badass Makarov.
Badass Luxus.
Badass chapter.

The end.


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG I havent even read the manga and its already the best manga chapter of 2010

DAT LUCY!


----------



## Cash (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG chapters was so epic. The fight was awesome. I called that would happen but we all seen it coming. But the ending. OMG the ending of this chapter 

FT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Aerik (Dec 26, 2010)

LAXUS!


----------



## Cash (Dec 26, 2010)

Manly tears. I shed manly tears. This was wonderful


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 26, 2010)

I like the pacing of fairy tail , i just wish they gave more fan service....


----------



## Velocity (Dec 26, 2010)

I had no idea Hades would be so strong. What good is Laxus, though? The guy got owned by Natsu and Gajeel ages ago... Plus he's a fake Dragon Slayer, so he can't actually become any stronger in that field.

Where's Gildartz when you need him?


----------



## Blade (Dec 26, 2010)

Luxus probably became stronger. You don't know how.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 26, 2010)

Luxus became a real Dragon Slayer


----------



## Olivia (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG LAXUS!!! -Squeals-


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 26, 2010)

EPIC CHAPTER was EPIC

Luxus probably won't make it back in time to do anything though

I wonder if Makarov is dead now, people have lived through worse in FT

Hades is too strong for everyone currently on the island though


----------



## Blade (Dec 26, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Luxus became a real Dragon Slayer



A real Thunder Dragon Slayer.


----------



## Kenzo (Dec 26, 2010)

Gildartz vs Hades please


----------



## Velocity (Dec 26, 2010)

Blade said:


> Luxus probably became stronger. You don't know how.



He has his own Lightning magic, so there's no reason to believe he can't have improved that - besides, he does have some unique advantages like teleportation and the ability to name a certain type of magic and render it useless against him...

But I really don't see how, save for a massive power boost, Laxus will be able to lead Fairy Tail, let alone beat Hades. I s'pose this just means Grimoire Heart really will be the long-term antagonists Fairy Tail has been waiting for.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 26, 2010)

EPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIC!!!
EPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIC!!!
FUCKING EPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIC!!!

And that's about it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 26, 2010)

Hades fucking owned


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 26, 2010)

Luxus knows more than lightning magic, its on his guild card


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 26, 2010)

Epic chapter, I came when I saw Luxus on the scene.

But what's good with Gildartz not being the one to have the "leading Fairy Tail" vibe? Unless my boi Luxus gets a serious power boost him beating Hades and leading Fairy tail just seems impossible.


----------



## Ryus (Dec 26, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Luxus became a real Dragon Slayer



That or learned some other magic... or got even more dragon lacrima and pimped out his powers yet again. Who knows maybe he's the first artificial dragon slayer of multiple different types of elements... like he stole Cobra's dragon lacrima or something.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 26, 2010)

*subarashii*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 26, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> Epic chapter, I came when I saw Luxus on the scene.
> 
> But what's good with Gildartz not being the one to have the "leading Fairy Tail" vibe? Unless my boi Luxus gets a serious power boost him beating Hades and leading Fairy tail just seems impossible.



Luxus namaka punch


----------



## Kenju (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't forget Luxus was tired and exhausted when he got beat by Natsu and Gajeel (Used Thunder Palace and then tried Fairy Law)


----------



## TheChill (Dec 26, 2010)

Mashima should put covers like this on the last page. What motivation is there to read on when you start off on the best page?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 26, 2010)

Epic Chapter is Epic.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 26, 2010)

> Laxus


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 26, 2010)

Laxuspek He will be up against some strong magic. Hades is not playing around. Can't wait to see how Fairy Tail comes out of this one


----------



## NyXpun (Dec 26, 2010)

manga is way predictable but  i like  laxus


----------



## Cash (Dec 26, 2010)

FT is my favorite manga right now. Mashima has been great.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 26, 2010)

i'm honestly shocked he hasn't wiped his ass with this arc yet...maybe he's been busy playing Monster Hunter and its really been his assistant writing the last few chapters...


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 26, 2010)

The challenger is revealed



Now all we need is for Gildartz and Fried to come back


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

great chapter fucking 

though poor markorov 

still laxus coming back? yes


----------



## Kenju (Dec 26, 2010)

It took me awhile to start reading the chapter because of that cover


----------



## Ryus (Dec 26, 2010)

Also one can only imagine how much magic Fairy Law uses... maybe using that drained him enough so Natsu could beat him. Plus if Laxus actually considered Natsu and Gajeel his enemies then we all know the fight would have ended then and there with Laxus winning the fight.

That said... I don't see Laxus lasting that long against Hades either. Though he likely has enough power to get the the island using his Lightning Body Transformation magic (maybe pick up Gildarts, Freed and Bixlow along the way, if the magic allows him to transport people that is) and help Fairy Tail retreat. I suspect Zeref will kill quite a few Gilmore Heart minions accentually too. Thus adding some chaos to allow Fairy Tail to survive.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 26, 2010)

The only one who seems to be able to stop Hades is Zeref actually.  Maybe Gildartz might be able to do something, but after Hades performance I am not so sure, he will be able to stop him.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 26, 2010)

Gildarz and Luxus must use the Fusion Magic to defeat Hades and/or Zeref 

(Wait actually I think the Island would explode if that happened)


----------



## Blade (Dec 26, 2010)

Lyra said:


> He has his own Lightning magic, so there's no reason to believe he can't have improved that - besides, he does have some unique advantages like teleportation and the ability to name a certain type of magic and render it useless against him...
> 
> But I really don't see how, save for a massive power boost, Laxus will be able to lead Fairy Tail, let alone beat Hades. I s'pose this just means Grimoire Heart really will be the long-term antagonists Fairy Tail has been waiting for.



Actually i can see him be close to Gildartz in power.

(We don't know how he is improved, this is a possibility) 

I don't expect him to beat Hades, but it seems he is gonna be a great force in the Fairy Tail team.

Unless Natsu decides to end this.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 26, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i'm honestly shocked he hasn't wiped his ass with this arc yet...maybe he's been busy playing Monster Hunter and its really been his assistant writing the last few chapters...



Don't worry he will it's inevitable


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2010)

Holy shit what an epic chapter, Luxus is fucking back, love that guy, rape time.

Hades is stronger then I thought, I thought Makarov would get in more damage but I was wrong, still wondering how the last dark guild n Raven Tail will stack up in terms of power down the road.

I am so glad I decided to start this manga instead of Soul Eater


----------



## Beckman (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm a bit disapointed that Makarov who's suposed to be one of the strongest got owned in less than a chapter without beeing able to touch Hades..

And whats with the power balance of the Balam Alliance. Hades easily would be able to rape OS alone, so whats the point with a alliance?


----------



## Punpun (Dec 26, 2010)

You guys are overlooking someone. 

The Spirit of the First Master Gonna help Natsu to nakama punch Hades.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Dec 26, 2010)

WOW

Fairy Tail had the best chapter this week!!!!!! Never watched the anime but if they get to this I'll watch.. Battle was to epic... and at the end. LUXUS!!!!!!!


----------



## Xion (Dec 26, 2010)

Holy fuck!

Awesome chapter is unbelievably awesome!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> The only one who seems to be able to stop Hades is Zeref actually.  Maybe Gildartz might be able to do something, but after Hades performance I am not so sure, he will be able to stop him.



I got one word for you.
Mest.


----------



## Thor (Dec 26, 2010)

Holy shit epic ownage was epic. At least Markarov was honorably owned and not emabarassed. I can see Laxus coming back, and teaming up with the Dragon Slayers.....Quadruple Dragon 

In regards to being Guild Master. Luxus is too young, I think Gildartz will become a sort of caretaker Master for when Laxus is ready.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 26, 2010)

Raptor Diego said:


> Luxus namaka punch



Of course hes now a good guy !, wth with people and their logic this is FT! Luxus can pwn Hades.


----------



## Xion (Dec 26, 2010)

If you looked carefully it seems Laxus is in the same land as his father.

My guess is he is searching out his father and perhaps an epic fight between the two will take place.

As for Makarov, it was a good showing but Hades fucking wrecked him. He didn't even land a single blow.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 26, 2010)

I like how Laxus walks with his headphones on


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2010)

DividedByZero said:


> I'm a bit disapointed that Makarov who's suposed to be one of the strongest got owned in less than a chapter without beeing able to touch Hades..
> 
> And whats with the power balance of the Balam Alliance. Hades easily would be able to rape OS alone, so whats the point with a alliance?



I was shocked about that too but it's the heart condition + the shock of actually fighting his old master, I imagine Hades just knows a good bit more given his travels and he's older.

I agree with this but the last dark guild has got to be strong as hell too, can't count anyone out we've yet to see.




GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I got one word for you.
> Mest.


Truth


----------



## Cash (Dec 26, 2010)

Man that last page was so bad ass.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 26, 2010)

Hades thinks he has seen the "essence of true magic" however he really hasn't, I know how this story will end. Natsu will teach Hades what the true essence of magic is, which is the power of nakama and love, a burning soul so to speak. Hades will be so moved by this that he will activate his magic's opposite power, which undoes his immortality and kills him at the cost of reviving everyone he killed.

Prove me wrong


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 26, 2010)

Dat Laxus.


----------



## Xion (Dec 26, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Hades thinks he has seen the "essence of true magic" however he really hasn't, I know how this story will end. Natsu will teach Hades what the true essence of magic is, which is the power of nakama and love, a burning soul so to speak. Hades will be so moved by this that he will activate his magic's opposite power, which undoes his immortality and kills him at the cost of reviving everyone he killed.
> 
> Prove me wrong



Nagato 2.0!!!

Nooooo! 

At least let this arc be good Mashima.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 26, 2010)

First Guild Master Appearance will defeat Hades. Prove me wrong.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hades = Kaidou Level
Gildartz = Shanks Level
Laxus = Crocodile Level
Zeref = Roger Level


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 26, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I like how Laxus walks with his headphones on



Hes cool like that


----------



## Ryus (Dec 26, 2010)

DividedByZero said:


> And whats with the power balance of the Balam Alliance. Hades easily would be able to rape OS alone, so whats the point with a alliance?



That's already been explained... it was only really a non-aggression pact and Gilmore Heart knew in advance of OS's plans and planned on using there activity while guilds and council where focused on OS to gain more "keys" so this chapter could happen. In short Gilmore Heart was using Lyon, Jellal, and OS as cover so they could choose when and where to attack more freely. They didn't care if OS succeeded or not, since all they really cared about if is OS took down some stronger legal guilds to make there movements easier.   

It is unknown why Tartaros is a member of the guild or what there motives to joining it are. Or why Ravel Tail, the other major dark guild, hasn't joined it.


----------



## Lord Potato (Dec 26, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> Makarov is gonna lose



Yeah, i was right -.-




GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Hades = Kaidou Level
> Gildartz = Shanks Level
> Laxus = Crocodile Level
> Zeref = Roger Level



Then who's whitebeard?


----------



## Rowel (Dec 26, 2010)

Next chapter's name may be related with Ultear, Zerefo, Dragon Slayers, some other guy from the SK, and even vith the master Mavis, that would be interesting.


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2010)

Ryus said:


> That's already been explained... it was only really a non-aggression pact and Gilmore Heart knew in advance of OS's plans and planned on using there activity while guilds and council where focused on OS to gain more "keys" so this chapter could happen. In short Gilmore Heart was using Lyon, Jellal, and OS as cover so they could choose when and where to attack more freely.
> 
> It is unknown why Tartaros is a member of the guild or what there motives to joining it are. Or why Ravel Tail, the other major dark guild, hasn't joined it.



I love this guys posts. +rep

I can actually keep up n understand it since I've only been reading FT for a few months and everythings fresh in my head


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Lord Potato said:


> Then who's whitebeard?



Makarov kinda, he kicked ass in some previous arcs.

Gerard will come for the rescue beat Hades


----------



## Minielf (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, Makarov got owned hard. That's probably the nastiest wound shown in Fairy Tail so far; Mishima hasn't really gone the blood and gore route yet. I wouldn't be surprised if Makarov finally dies in this arc. 

Omg Laxus is back.


----------



## Thor (Dec 26, 2010)

1st Guild Master will look like Natsu. Prove me wrong


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> 1st Guild Master will look like Natsu. Prove me wrong



I know Natsu gets a lot of hate but he doesn't look like a corpse


----------



## Thor (Dec 26, 2010)

Darc said:


> I know Natsu gets a lot of hate but he doesn't look like a corpse



I didn't say Natsu looks like Mavis. I said Mavis looks like Natsu


----------



## Mastic (Dec 26, 2010)

Damn, I haven't even read the chapter yet because Im stuck on dat cover page


----------



## Punpun (Dec 26, 2010)

Natsu is the First Guild Master. 

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Thor (Dec 26, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Natsu is the First Guild Master.
> 
> Prove me wrong.



I'm saving this quote for when it come true


----------



## Mastic (Dec 26, 2010)

Chapter was epic. Hades is a real BOSS. And damn, did their badassness literally rock the whole damn island 



Darc said:


> I am so glad I decided to start this manga instead of Soul Eater



Soul Eater is fuckawesome


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 26, 2010)

Raichu is back in town


----------



## Highgoober (Dec 26, 2010)

Another good chapter, I'm a little tiny bit disappointed that Makarov didn't even injure Hades at all but Hades appears to be an absolute beast.

Luxus appearing at the end was awesome. Such a bamf.


----------



## Richyy321 (Dec 26, 2010)

i absolutely love luxus his arc made me a big fan of fairy tail. a complete badass
he does have a fake dragon slayer am i correct?




Thor Odinson said:


> I'm saving this quote for when it come true



no lie i can actually see natsu going back in time and starting fairy tail. i dunno if i should be happy about that or not


----------



## Thor (Dec 26, 2010)

Richyy321 said:


> no lie i can actually see natsu going back in time and starting fairy tail. i dunno if i should be happy about that or not



I can see it happening for 3 reasons

1. Natsu couldn't get past Freids barrier that stopped people over 80years old from passing.

2. Zeref knows Natsu.

3. Zeref is on FT Island.


----------



## Ultimate Victory (Dec 26, 2010)

Natsu has no character motivation other than finding Igneel. And he's pretty one demensional. All he wants to do is fight.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 26, 2010)

Ultimate Victory said:


> Natsu has no character motivation other than finding Igneel. And he's pretty one demensional. All he wants to do is fight.




He wants to find Igneel but we get no real resolution with that besides after his fight with Gazille. 
Otherwise his overall goals are to beat Erza and try to be the strongest in the Guild.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Laxus > Natsu in character.


----------



## Thor (Dec 26, 2010)

I think Natsu will have a lot of character development this arc.


----------



## Richyy321 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> I can see it happening for 3 reasons
> 
> 1. Natsu couldn't get past Freids barrier that stopped people over 80years old from passing.
> 
> ...



i forgot about natsu's mysterious age. He has quite alot of room for character development with this age thing. Also his scarf


----------



## Velocity (Dec 26, 2010)

Zeref will take Hades out, I reckon. Zeref needs some hype and needs to become the big bad, right? So why not oneshot the guy that beat Makarov to a pulp?

Either him, or Laxus and Gildartz will doubleteam the guy.


----------



## Ewing4686 (Dec 26, 2010)

Makarov for mysterious figure that everyone is crying over in Charle's premonition? Based on him getting owned pretty badly there by Hades it would be the only logical choice at this point in the arc, though I suppose there is still a fair bit left to go yet so it could be anyone still but I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2010)

I can see a glimpse of the good old Rave's Mashima in this arc. The Mashima that is not afraid to kill some of his main characters to develop other main characters. Hopefully Makarov will stay dead and his death becomes a motivation for the guild, especially for Laxus. Hades will have to walk away from this arc unscathed, regardless of whether his plan succeeds or not. He's too powerful for anyone in Fairy Tail right now to even lay a scratch on him. After this arc, FT will need to regroup and find a new leader. Laxus will have to go through enormous growth before he can be accepted to lead the guild.




Lyra said:


> Zeref will take Hades out, I reckon. Zeref needs some hype and needs to become the big bad, right? So why not oneshot the guy that beat Makarov to a pulp?



I guess this could happen, but I hope not. I want to know more about Hades, especially what happened after he left the Fairy Tail.


----------



## Thor (Dec 26, 2010)

Ewing4686 said:


> Makarov for mysterious figure that everyone is crying over in Charle's premonition? Based on him getting owned pretty badly there by Hades it would be the only logical choice at this point in the arc, though I suppose there is still a fair bit left to go yet so it could be anyone still but I guess we'll just have to wait and see.



If that's the case I'm calling it that Kana's father is Makarov :los

You heard it here 1st guys.


----------



## Kenzo (Dec 26, 2010)

I wanna see Ivan vs Hades


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd be very disappointed if Hades gets one-shotted by Zeref. He's too good to be wasted as a hyping tool. I hope Mashima makes him into the counterpart of Haja in Rave, serving the evil Zeref (counterpart of Lucia Rareglove) while having some other ulterior motive of his own.


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 26, 2010)

Yasha said:


> I can see a glimpse of the good old Rave's Mashima in this arc. The Mashima that is not afraid to kill some of his main characters to develop other main characters. Hopefully Makarov will stay dead and his death becomes a motivation for the guild, especially for Laxus. Hades will have to walk away from this arc unscathed, regardless of whether his plan succeeds or not. He's too powerful for anyone in Fairy Tail right now to even lay a scratch on him. After this arc, FT will need to regroup and find a new leader. Laxus will have to go through enormous growth before he can be accepted to lead the guild.
> 
> I guess this could happen, but I hope not. I want to know more about Hades, especially what happened after he left the Fairy Tail.



I just hope that there isn't too much Rave's plot that is similiar to Fairy Tail's plot.  As for Laxus, I think that if he came back to the guild Laxus would be accepted as leader because after the Fairy Tail guild battle arc he did have enormous growth.  Also I do believe that from what we have seen Laxus is stronger than Gilgartz because Laxus have the Fairy Law spell.  Is it just me or does it seem like there was a hint in the last two pages that passing Fairy Tail leadership involves some type of magical transfer.  Maybe that is why Laxus during the battle arc couldn't just throw Markov in dungeon and claim leadership.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 26, 2010)

Makarov 

Luxus


----------



## Rene (Dec 26, 2010)

Makarov


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 26, 2010)

Fuck Yeah Laxus 	

He Shall have his Revenge !

Makarov 

Laxus and Gildartz manly double team beat down plz


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hot Damn!!! What a nice chapter. The front cover to kick things off, and then an epic beat down on Makarov. His condition clearly hurt him, but Hades would have still beat him down pretty good if he were in better shape. Then LUXUS!!! I still think Gildartz and Fried will have to come back somehow. There is just no way FT can win without them. 

And I know this has probably been said a hundred times by now, but Cash your set is just .


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 26, 2010)

Laxus appearing at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 26, 2010)

In fact, the filler that is in FT is actually rather funny or expands on parts of the characters that the manga glossed over. I have been really impressed time to time. Elfman and Mirajane's memories about their a certain event comes to mind.


----------



## Xion (Dec 27, 2010)

Alchemist73 said:


> I'm not a fan of it, just because I don't think the anime does the fight scenes and fanservice justice. Even though we should get plenty of fanservice in the upcoming OAD. Like Xion said though, it stays pretty close to the manga, and and even explains some things that Mashima didn't in the manga.



I think most of the fights are well done. The best fights are not animated like the best in Naruto (166), but the way they are directed helps hide that fact and makes it look pretty cool. It is very stiff at times though, but I went into the anime knowing that fact and enjoy it for what it is. I'm actually liking it a lot now. The violence is toned down ever so slightly as is the sexual stuff but it's not very noticeable and I don't think it detracts from the series.

Oh yeah, there is little filler as well and the filler eps are pretty cool when they do arrive (body swap FTW), except for that cooking filler...


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh man Luxus appearing again is justpek...


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 27, 2010)

Another great chapter, I see that Lucy made her usual contribution to the story with that cover.  Hades was badass and I thought it was well done to have Makarov hindered by his age and heart condition, it's not something I often see in manga.  I don't think that Makarov is a goner just yet; he'll probably manage to do some damage to Hades before he's defeated.

As great as it is to see Laxus again I'm rather displeased to see him being implied to be Makarov's successor.  Gildarts should be the new master, but I suppose he disappears on missions too often.  

By the way things are going Fairy Tail is definitely going to be defeated this arc.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2010)

Gildartz always strikes me as the Jiraiya-type, meaning he doesn't want to be a leader unless there's no other choices. So I think he may step up as an interim leader until Laxus comes back, proves his worthiness and takes over the responsibility.


----------



## shadowlords (Dec 27, 2010)

Inimicus said:


> Another great chapter, I see that Lucy made her usual contribution to the story with that cover.  Hades was badass and *I thought it was well done to have Makarov hindered by his age and heart condition, it's not something I often see in manga.*  I don't think that Makarov is a goner just yet; he'll probably manage to do some damage to Hades before he's defeated.
> 
> As great as it is to see Laxus again I'm rather displeased to see him being implied to be Makarov's successor.  Gildarts should be the new master, but I suppose he disappears on missions too often.
> 
> By the way things are going Fairy Tail is definitely going to be defeated this arc.



Looks like you need to read some one piece


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 27, 2010)

*To Say*


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 27, 2010)

Inimicus said:


> Another great chapter, I see that Lucy made her usual contribution to the story with that cover.  Hades was badass and I thought it was well done to have Makarov hindered by his age and heart condition, it's not something I often see in manga.  I don't think that Makarov is a goner just yet; he'll probably manage to do some damage to Hades before he's defeated.


Yeah but... what about Hades' age? o.O Or did he lead a healthier life than Makarov?


----------



## Pipe (Dec 27, 2010)

Maybe Hades used "dark evil magic" to stay alive and healthy because probably he is over 100 years. Also doesn't the place where is Luxus looks similar to where Raven Tail is, or is just me?


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 27, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Gildartz always strikes me as the Jiraiya-type, meaning he doesn't want to be a leader unless there's no other choices. So I think he may step up as an interim leader until Laxus comes back, proves his worthiness and takes over the responsibility.



This does seem more likely though he'll probably act as an advisor to Laxus. Honestly, I'm just hoping for Gildarts to have a more prominent role in the story.



Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah but... what about Hades' age? o.O Or did he lead a healthier life than Makarov?



Hades' age is undoubtedly an issue but his superior skills seem to prevent him from putting too much strain on his body.  During the fight he didn't even move around a whole lot while Makarov was being thrown around everywhere and crashing through trees.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 27, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Maybe Hades used "dark evil magic" to stay alive and healthy because probably he is over 100 years. Also doesn't the place where is Luxus looks similar to where Raven Tail is, or is just me?



Indeed it does hes probably looking for him to spy on him / have an epic father son  Fight


----------



## seastone (Dec 27, 2010)

Damn, Makarov was badass. Even if he lost without wounding Hades. 

Makarov could die, a beam through his torso. I am not sure if he can surive that, if his words are any indication. He is going to die given that Laxus noticed something. 

Laxus probably going to return to the guild. Outside Gildarz, he is the only one who can take over as guild master right now. Gildarzs is really never around when you need him. If he wanted to be guild master, then Makarov would have tried to force him into it so he can retire.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 27, 2010)

Seeing how strong Hades was I think this arcade will be the first time FT is gonna 'lose'. With Makarov dieing because of his battle with Hades could foreshadow a main villain for the story, or Zeref if GH succeeds. 

Since Laxus seems to be pretty far away from FT-island its more likely imo that he will come back after this arcade and that we will get a counterattack from FT in a later arcade.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 27, 2010)

Richyy321 said:


> i forgot about natsu's mysterious age. He has quite alot of room for character development with this age thing. Also his scarf



He already got it. We noww know Natsu is a fashion victim.


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 27, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah but... what about Hades' age? o.O Or did he lead a healthier life than Makarov?



May have something to do with Ultear. If she can repair a ship destroyed by Makarov seconds later, whats to say she cant repair the innards of a body wreaked by old age?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 27, 2010)

Damn. It kind of sucks that Makarov got taken down so easily but that was an awesome chapter. 

Who will beat Hades now though ? Unless Gildartz comes back I'm not sure how this will go.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 27, 2010)

imo Gildartz shouldn't be as strong as Makarov so it seems like Mashima has practically fucked the good guys chances of winning unless Zeref turns out to be good.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 27, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Also doesn't the place where is Luxus looks similar to where Raven Tail is, or is just me?



Laxus just owned his Dad and now he's comin' for Hades.


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 27, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> imo Gildartz shouldn't be as strong as Makarov so it seems like Mashima has practically fucked the good guys chances of winning unless Zeref turns out to be good.



lol it's been said Gildartz was the strongest mage in FT.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 27, 2010)

Makarov was probably stronger in his prime but as it stands now I'd say Gildartz is stronger.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't believe anyone in FT right now is capable of beating Hades 1-on-1. Even if it's 3-on-1, Gildartz+Laxus+Erza vs Hades, I'd still put my money on Hades. That's how strong I think he is.


----------



## Cash (Dec 27, 2010)

I was thinking the same Yasha. Zeref will have to end this.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 27, 2010)

Ifrit. said:


> lol it's been said Gildartz was the strongest mage in FT.



Hes the strongest S class mage. At no point in the manga do they say hes stronger than Makarov. 
even though the position doesn't really mean anything in terms of strength for some people.If Gildartz was really considered stronger than Makarov he would be one of the 10 Great mages.

As it stands I don't think Makarov got weaker as he became older. That would make no sense considering how old Hades is.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 27, 2010)

man I ignore FT this week thought they took it off. well mest hype is going to die for a while laxus peeks his head. 

I kinda want this arc to be so insane that they laugh at mest when he tells the story because it is ludicrous. already we have had high level stuff and hades just wait till it picks up. 

the council will look at mest like he needs an intervention.


----------



## seastone (Dec 27, 2010)

I would say that Gildarzs is the strongest now Makarov possibly bit the dust. 

However I do wonder what will become of fairy tail now? They have little to no chances of winning as they are now. Also what is with the S-rank exams? Anyone going to be promoted in end of this arc? 



SasuOna said:


> Hes the strongest S class mage. At no point in the manga do they say hes stronger than Makarov.
> even though the position doesn't really mean anything in terms of strength for some people.If Gildartz was really considered stronger than Makarov he would be one of the 10 Great mages.
> 
> As it stands I don't think Makarov got weaker as he became older. That would make no sense considering how old Hades is.



I think Makarov get weaker with age since he has poor heath as his heart problems show, having heart problems is something usually associated with old age. Hades simply aged better then Makarov despite being much older. 

I mean even in real life some people can go old without any serious heath problems while others get heart attacks.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 27, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> I would say that Gildarzs is the strongest now Makarov possibly bit the dust.
> 
> However I do wonder what will become of fairy tail now? They have little to no chances of winning as they are now. Also what is with the S-rank exams? Anyone going to be promoted in end of this arc?
> 
> ...



Personally i think Hades research into the root of Magic, not only made him a more powerful mage, but he found a way to help with the sideffects of age.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

Yasha said:


> I don't believe anyone in FT right now is capable of beating Hades 1-on-1. Even if it's 3-on-1, Gildartz+Laxus+Erza vs Hades, I'd still put my money on Hades. That's how strong I think he is.





Cash said:


> I was thinking the same Yasha. Zeref will have to end this.


And Natsu defeats him with a nakama punch


----------



## Mastic (Dec 27, 2010)

As to the reason why Hades isn't having problems with old age is because Ultear has been spiking his viagra pills with her time magic, giving him infinite stamina during their sexytime, which seems to have had a positive influence on his health as well.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

^Ultear's time magic has no effect on living beings but I do like the idea sexy time


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 27, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> ^Ultear's time magic has no effect on living beings but I do like the idea sexy time



I don't. It made me imagine a naked Hades and now I want that image out of my head.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 27, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Hes the strongest S class mage. At no point in the manga do they say hes stronger than Makarov.
> even though the position doesn't really mean anything in terms of strength for some people.*If Gildartz was really considered stronger than Makarov he would be one of the 10 Great mages*.
> 
> As it stands I don't think Makarov got weaker as he became older. That would make no sense considering how old Hades is.


 
While I don't believe Gildartz could defeat Makarov (or vice freaking versa for that matter, they stalemate each other imo, but that's for another day) this is just absurd. Ur of all people was considered to be on par with the 10 Wizard Saints despite not being a part of them at all, similarly so is Erza. Just because you're not a part of their group doesn't mean you can't be as strong as them.

Also Makarov got weaker as he got older by virtue of coming down with heart issues which can afflict him if he pushes himself too far, as seen in this chapter and which may ultimately lead to his death assuming he even survives this arc which is questionable.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree with those who said Gildartz will take over until Laxus shows a lot of  improvement, though when the time does come it'll be hard to see Gildartz having to report to Laxus as a leader. Gildartz already seems stronger than Makarov and I doubt Laxus will be stronger than G, at least not until end series.




Judge Fudge said:


> ^Ultear's time magic has no effect on living beings but I do like the idea sexy time



I suppose this is how Ultear found out her magic doesn't affect living beings


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 27, 2010)

Why are you people assuming Ultear has been boning Hades?

She's obviously saving up her pent up sexual energy so she can ravage Zeref when she finds him.


----------



## Psych (Dec 27, 2010)

Just read the new Chapter.

Cover was awesome.
Chapter was awesome.
Arc seems to going at a great pace and is interesting.

Hope it stays this way.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

Was Gildartz ever considered for Guild master by Makarov or does he even want the position in the first place? 

I remember sometime after the Phantom Lord arc was when Makarov was in the process of picking a successor and the three candidates were Erza, Mystogan and Laxus, he didn't choose Mystogan because he was always absent, he didn't choose Erza because he thought she was too young, and he didn't choose Laxus due to his views went against Makarov, process of elimination makes Erza the one to take the position whether or not Laxus appearance in this chapter is any indication of him returning which I doubt.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 27, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Why are you people assuming Ultear has been boning Hades?
> 
> She's obviously saving up her pent up sexual energy so she can ravage Zeref when she finds him.



She hasn't been boning Hades, its the other way around 

And then she's gonna use her sexual rage to turn Zeref into the man he used to be


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 27, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> I remember sometime after the Phantom Lord arc was when Makarov was in the process of picking a successor and the three candidates were Erza, Mystogan and Laxus, he didn't choose Mystogan because he was always absent, he didn't choose Erza because he thought she was too young, and he didn't choose Laxus due to his views went against Makarov, process of elimination makes Erza the one to take the position whether or not Laxus appearance in this chapter is any indication of him returning which I doubt.


 
It was already stated by Fried that Laxus would return one day. This chapter just further solidifes that fact because I'm pretty damn sure Mashima wouldn't show Laxus for no reason especially after Makarov just finished saying "Reach.. the one who will inherit my Legacy." Mashima may make shitty arcs in your opinion, but you know damn well he's not *that *shitty of a writer.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Gildartz is stronger than Laxus but Laxus is more badass.
Its like Crocodile and Shanks.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Mashima may make shitty arcs in your opinion


Yeah, my opinion and apparently the opinion of anyone who reads them who aren't under the age of 13 or have standards 


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> but you know damn well he's not *that *shitty of a writer.




I think Mashima is the only writer I put below Kubo


GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Gildartz is stronger than Laxus but Laxus is more badass.
> Its like Crocodile and Shanks.



But Crocodile and Shanks are actually good characters


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 27, 2010)

Age isn't weakening Makarov, the guy has a heart condition, Hades doesn't. End of story. It's a simple case of old man with poor health versus an older man with reasonable health. And for all we know, Hades is amping himself with stuff, or is provided vitality through some other means.

Gilzartz is stronger than Luxus, Erza, Mystgun and Mirajane, of course. 

But he still won't become Master.

Face the facts, since Day 1 it was going to be either Luxus or Erza as Master. Even if Erza somehow became Master it'd only be a placeholder for Luxus upon his inevitable return to the Guild.

Being the strongest doesn't necessarily make the best leader. Gildartz always struck me as more of the Mage he is now - going out doing missions, not sitting at home waiting for others.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> It was already stated by Fried that Laxus would return one day. This chapter just further solidifes that fact because I'm pretty damn sure Mashima wouldn't show Laxus for no reason especially after Makarov just finished saying "Reach.. the one who will inherit my Legacy."


Mashima does alot of things and in the end most of them are just half assed conceptions that don't really go well together, see Mystogan's "awesome plan" in Edorlas, the Nirvana's missing legs in OS, Laxus coming back would pretty much undermine Makarov decision to let him go and make that tearful farewell (as insipid and corny it was) seem pointless.


Gaelek_13 said:


> Age isn't weakening Makarov, the guy has a heart condition, Hades doesn't. End of story. It's a simple case of old man with poor health versus an older man with reasonable health. And for all we know, Hades is amping himself with stuff, or is provided vitality through some other means.
> 
> Gilzartz is stronger than Luxus, Erza, Mystgun and Mirajane, of course.
> 
> ...


Pretty much this. Gildartz won't be guild master similar how Kakashi won't be Hokage, his ties to the plot seem much more important anyways


----------



## Darc (Dec 27, 2010)

Gilzartz is taller then Makarov but he doesn't look that much younger, was his age given? I can't re call.

Laxus would easily be the best replacement given his history with Makarov and how he's sure to have grown by now. I also really think Makarov is going to die, Laxus didn't get this feeling when he was injured by Phantom and survived so he's prolly kicking the bucket this time. Shame cause we never really got a long fight with him.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

^Yeah that makes sense, make the guy who literally sent everyone in the same Guild to kill each other while endangering the lives of his own grandfather, yeah let's re-established Laxus into the Guild and make him Guild master as well after he was expelled for his actions


----------



## Punpun (Dec 27, 2010)

But Natsu  agreed with his behaviour.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 27, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> ^Yeah that makes sense, make the guy who literally sent everyone in the same Guild to kill each other while endangering the lives of his own grandfather, yeah let's re-established Laxus into the Guild and make him Guild master as well after he was expelled for his actions


 
The point of his expulsion was to help him grow and mature so he would become a better person. I thought everyone knew this by now.


----------



## Darc (Dec 27, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> ^Yeah that makes sense, make the guy who literally sent everyone in the same Guild to kill each other while endangering the lives of his own grandfather, yeah let's re-established Laxus into the Guild and make him Guild master as well after he was expelled for his actions



Bout time you started knowing whats up


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> The point of his expulsion was to help him grow and mature so he would become a better person. I thought everyone knew this by now.


I'm fairly certain that was never Makarov's intention if the end of Fighting Festival taught us anything, if that was ever the case Makarov wouldn't have went so far as to expelled him if he was hoping Laxus would come back


----------



## Punpun (Dec 27, 2010)

Yo we are speaking about the same guy who took gajeel on his guild.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 27, 2010)

He expelled him because he endangered the guild.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> I think Mashima is the only writer I put below Kubo



Someone has yet to read anything by Oh! Great or Rumiko Takahashi.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Yo we are speaking about the same guy who took gajeel on his guild.


Yeah, but he flat out told him that he'll never forgive what he did to his "kids" but he wouldn't forgive himself if he let Gajeel give into darkness


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 27, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Yeah, but he flat out told him that he'll never forgive what he did to his "kids" but he wouldn't forgive himself if he let Gajeel give into darkness


 
This is the guy who had Gerard of all people turn into a good guy (even if he was put into prison.) Laxus coming back should hardly be surprising to anyone.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Someone has yet to read anything by Oh! Great or Rumiko Takahashi.


I like Oh Great!, he's writing is terrible and convoluted but he's quite aware of it and doesn't try to make it have any more meaning than it actually needs. Rumiko Takahashi is bland and inoffensive her best work is long since gone and is going with the same formula for over 30 years, she's pretty much a female version of Mitsuru Adachi. Both are better than Mashima


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 27, 2010)

Makarov put the guild first, which is why he expelled Luxus from the guild. Luxus was endangering the guild with his little tournament. He clearly didn't want to expell him but thats what he had to do to protect the guild.

Gazille destroyed the guild building and attacked Shadow Gear and beat up Lucy. However he wanted to make sure he didn't continue down that path.

It wouldn't be a stretch for Makarov to consider Luxus his successor.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 27, 2010)

Mitsuru Adachi.... Bad ? oh god.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Mitsuru Adachi.... Bad ? oh god.


He's not bad, he's just....a hack, but a decent hack. All his stories are enjoyable but they all pretty much follow the same pattern alot like Rumiko but alot less annoying. His best work was Touch


----------



## Mastic (Dec 27, 2010)

Laxus becoming GM isn't a stretch at all, its actually the most likely outcome but that doesn't mean its going to happen anytime soon. He still has to prove himself a capable leader and I would hate for him to just show up out of nowhere, claim he's changed and then immediately become GM. Trust me, it'll take a lot of character development before he gets that title.


----------



## Jay. (Dec 27, 2010)

I knew that Luxus is gonna return this arc..,......I see him beeing next FT GM


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> This is the guy who had Gerard of all people turn into a good guy (even if he was put into prison.) Laxus coming back should hardly be surprising to anyone.





SasuOna said:


> It wouldn't be a stretch for Makarov to consider Luxus his successor.





Mastic said:


> Laxus becoming GM isn't a stretch at all, its actually the most likely outcome but that doesn't mean its going to happen anytime soon. He still has to prove himself a capable leader and I would hate for him to just show up out of nowhere, claim he's changed and then immediately become GM. Trust me, it'll take a lot of character development before he gets that title.



I never said Luxus coming back was unpredicted, I said that him coming back and suddenly becoming Guild master would be bad writing. And I think people are taking Makarov words too literally


----------



## Mastic (Dec 27, 2010)

^My quote wasn't really directed at you man, apologies if you thought so. I actually kinda agree that it'd be shit writing if he did suddenly show up and automatically be forgiven.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 27, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> He's not bad, he's just....a hack, but a decent hack. All his stories are enjoyable but they all pretty much follow the same pattern alot like Rumiko but alot less annoying. His best work was Touch



They "follow the same pattern" because he is trying to represent ordinary life. He also is the one who introduced romance in shonen. as wikipedia says, he is  a writer of "delightful dialogue", a genius at portraying everyday life, "the greatest pure storyteller", and "a master mangaka ".

Calling him a hack (one who compromises his artistic integrity for money (i.e. artist or writer)) is disrespectful. Seriously.

Treating him of being "a mediocre and disdained writer" even more.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 27, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> ^Yeah that makes sense, make the guy who literally sent everyone in the same Guild to kill each other while endangering the lives of his own grandfather, yeah let's re-established Laxus into the Guild and make him Guild master as well after he was expelled for his actions


But he apologized! :33


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

Mastic said:


> ^My quote wasn't really directed at you man, apologies if you thought so. I actually kinda agree that it'd be shit writing if he did suddenly show up and automatically be forgiven.


No it was my fault, I didn't read your post all the way


Edward Newgate said:


> But he apologized! :33


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 27, 2010)

Mastic said:


> ^My quote wasn't really directed at you man, apologies if you thought so. I actually kinda agree that it'd be shit writing if he did suddenly show up and automatically be forgiven.


 
Holy fuck, you mean like how Gerard showed up and was forgiven by Erza and Natsu in the same arc?


----------



## Punpun (Dec 27, 2010)

The point is he did masterpieces, that he has lost his edge or not has nothing to do with it. 

So calling him a hack or putting him in the same league as Mashima, Kubo and Oh Great  is so fkiin wrong.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 27, 2010)

I relatively knew little about manga but there is a mangaka who has a name Oh Great?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Holy fuck, you mean like how Gerard showed up and was forgiven by Erza and Natsu in the same arc?


Yeah that was shit writing, so what's your point? It doesn't help that he's trying to make Gajeel and Levy an item now but it's more creepy than sweet


Narutofann12 said:


> I relatively knew little about manga but there is a mangaka who has a name Oh Great?


Yep it's a pen name for Ito Ōgure since he use to do porn before becoming mainstream


----------



## Punpun (Dec 27, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> I relatively knew little about manga but there is a mangaka who has a name Oh Great?



Yeah a porn author who did Air Gear and Tejou Tenge. FT fanservice is child play in comparison.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

Mandom said:


> The point is he did masterpieces, that he has lost his edge or not has nothing to do with it.


Out of all the work he's done I'll say there only two works that qualify as masterpieces or at least very good manga the rest are decent 


Mandom said:


> So calling him a hack or putting him in the same league as Mashima, Kubo and Oh Great  is so fkiin wrong.


Uh, if you'd bother to read my post I never did, I compared him to Rumiko in that they both have had longevity of re-using the same formula for their manga for years only Adachi is less annoying. Also try not to get so mad over people having an opinion that's different from yours. Seriously


----------



## seastone (Dec 27, 2010)

I do not really see the problem. The entire guild did not hold it too hard against him with his game. They all gave him the signal in the parade that they will always keep an eye on despite not being part of the guild anymore. Natsu was pissed that Laxus was forced to leaving. The guild would accept him back. Fried even said that they haven't seen the last of Luxus. 

His ability to use fairy law like the two previous guild masters  More so the heart to unconditionally to see fairy tail members allies. Mavis entrusted his will to Purehito/Hades, Purehito/Hades entrusted his will to Makarov, Makarov if his thoughts and panel indicate anything entrusted his will to Luxus. 

Compared to a lot other BS that appeared in this manga, it makes sense.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 27, 2010)

Luxus is being brought back to cheer on Natsu.


----------



## Nic (Dec 27, 2010)

Hades is a beast, he completely owned Makarov.  Also Hurray for Laxus coming back.


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Dec 27, 2010)

Laxus <3

Kinda sucks how makarov got defeated, made him look like a kid. Dosnt look like anyone can take on that guy on atm, unless the first master wakes up or something.


----------



## Nic (Dec 27, 2010)

meh you all know Natsu will get a random powerup from someone and take on Hades.   Besides there's still zeref out there to pwn Natsu.  Either this, or Hades just instantly gets beat by Zeref.


----------



## Thor (Dec 27, 2010)

Hades is not losing this arc.


----------



## Nic (Dec 27, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Hades is not losing this arc.


He just got his hype fight, and I doubt zeref would do what he wants anyways.


----------



## Kenzo (Dec 27, 2010)

After seeing Ichigo take out Aizen in Bleach anything can happen.

Natsu getting a massive power boost to defeat Hades isn't out of the question.

Zeref somehow knows him and Natsu is over 80 years old so he might have some kind of secret power.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 27, 2010)

So what do people think that Natsu was a child for 70 something years then had a growth spurt ?


----------



## Mastic (Dec 27, 2010)

The way I see how the ending of the arc is that Natsu gets another asspull powerup from somewhere, and he's able to defend himself against Light Zeref for a minute until Ultear does something and triggers the true Dark Zeref to come out as he proceeds to oneshot all of FT. 

Then Hades pops up acting like the big bad which Zeref comes up and reiatsu crushes him Aizen style.

Ch.406

After putting Hades in his place he tells him that they're off to blah blah.... ..End of Arc


----------



## Danchou (Dec 27, 2010)

Was surprised that Makarov got owned this bad. I guess he'll be passing the torch to the next generation in this arc.


----------



## Thor (Dec 27, 2010)

Mastic said:


> The way I see how the ending of the arc is that Natsu gets another asspull powerup from somewhere, and he's able to defend himself against Light Zeref for a minute until Ultear does something and triggers the true Dark Zeref to come out as he proceeds to oneshot all of FT.
> 
> Then Hades pops up acting like the big bad which Zeref comes up and reiatsu crushes him Aizen style.
> 
> ...



Why does he have to put Hades in his place? I think it's pretty clear Hades wants to serve him.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 27, 2010)

Blinky said:


> So what do people think that Natsu was a child for 70 something years then had a growth spurt ?


Well, gee, when you put it like that it almost sounds stupid.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 27, 2010)

Blinky said:


> So what do people think that Natsu was a child for 70 something years then had a growth spurt ?



More like 150~200 years, actually. 

Is it really hard to believe that Dragons slow down the aging process of the humans they're teaching Dragon Slayer magic to, whether because it takes centuries to learn the magic or because a certain amount of time has to be spent in order to gain that magic?


----------



## Thor (Dec 27, 2010)

Lyra said:


> More like 150~200 years, actually.
> 
> Is it really hard to believe that Dragons slow down the aging process of the humans they're teaching Dragon Slayer magic to, whether because it takes centuries to learn the magic or because a certain amount of time has to be spent in order to gain that magic?



I never thought of that. My theory was that Dragon Slayers get re-incarnated but unlike other "re-incarnations" their essence remains the same. Their memories are wiped out but they remain the same person.
Support of this is
1. Zeref knowing Natsu although Natsu doesn't know him.
2. Grandine mentioning that hopefully Natsu will be nicer to Wendy.
3. Natsu and Wendy feeling familiar although in their current lives they have never met.
4. Gajeel, Gajeeling it up


----------



## Blinky (Dec 27, 2010)

Lyra said:


> More like 150~200 years, actually.
> 
> Is it really hard to believe that Dragons slow down the aging process of the humans they're teaching Dragon Slayer magic to, whether because it takes centuries to learn the magic or because a certain amount of time has to be spent in order to gain that magic?



Hey remember the special chapter with Happy's origin where Natsu was a child ? Does everyone else in Fairy Tail have this slow aging thing then ? 

The whole age thing will probably be something like, to become a dragonslayer their blood gets mixed with a dragon's blood or _something_ like that so the barrier just wouldn't let the dragon blood through or something. I know that's stupid but it's hella more likely than Natsu being over 200 years old.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 27, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Hey remember the special chapter with Happy's origin where Natsu was a child ? Does everyone else in Fairy Tail have this slow aging thing then ?



Obviously the effect isn't permanent... I'm pretty sure Natsu found Happy *after* Igneel disappeared, as well. 



> The whole age thing will probably be something like, to become a dragonslayer their blood gets mixed with a dragon's blood or _something_ like that so the barrier just wouldn't let the dragon blood through or something. I know that's stupid but it's hella more likely than Natsu being over 200 years old.



That's just anticlimatic...


----------



## Kuya (Dec 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail pretty much needs a huge miracle to get out of this. Now that Makarov is down, Hades could solo the rest of the members on the island.

He dances with magic


----------



## Blinky (Dec 27, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Obviously the effect isn't permanent... I'm pretty sure Natsu found Happy *after* Igneel disappeared, as well.



It just doesn't suit any of the dragonslayers characters to be that old. I mean.. come on Natsu being as old as Makarov ? Doesn't that seem silly ?



> That's just anticlimatic...



But it's likely something like that. And it's not like Natsu and Gejeel not being able to cross the barrier was a major plot point anyway so it not being super relevant isn't surprising. 

And as for Zeref... who knows. He could be a time traveller for all I care.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

Blinky stop making sense of Fairy Tail 
Lyra stop making Fairy Tail make less sense than it already does


----------



## Kuya (Dec 27, 2010)

Natsu has a looooooonnnnnggggggg way to go


----------



## Nic (Dec 27, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Was surprised that Makarov got owned this bad. I guess he'll be passing the torch to the next generation in this arc.


nothing wrong with that besides Luxus needed to be back.


----------



## Darc (Dec 27, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Obviously the effect isn't permanent... I'm pretty sure Natsu found Happy *after* Igneel disappeared, as well.



I thought this was obvious.

Anyway, my money is on them being reincarnations, they prolly had to give up their past lives/bodies to help seal Zeref on FT Island and their souls were just placed back in new bodies with no memory of what happened, which is why the age thing still effected them at the barrier. The slower aging doesn't make sense to me as much as it used to cause why would Natsu n Wendy not remember each other if all that was different was them aging?


----------



## Thor (Dec 27, 2010)

Darc said:


> I thought this was obvious.
> 
> Anyway, my money is on them being reincarnations, they prolly had to give up their past lives/bodies to help seal Zeref on FT Island and their souls were just placed back in new bodies with no memory of what happened, which is why the age thing still effected them at the barrier. The slower aging doesn't make sense to me as much as it used to cause why would Natsu n Wendy not remember each other if all that was different was them aging?



Mavis was Natsu's 1st life 

EDIT: 1000th post!!!! I feel accomplished.


----------



## seastone (Dec 27, 2010)

It could be aging or that the Dragon slayers body has such an odd build that the barrier thought it was aged or made of stone. These guys do eat fire,iron and wind you know. 



Kuya said:


> Natsu has a looooooonnnnnggggggg way to go



I wonder, perhaps Dragonforce Natsu might have a chance turn the tides of this increasingly one sided battle? 

Dragonforce Natsu has a lot of hype. 



> Zero: (The ultimate form of Dragon Slayer magic...!!! // Said to be equivalent in strength to an actual dragon... an unparallelled power of destruction... )



Natsu when fully utilizing Dragonforce has the power of a dragon, an unparalleled power of destruction.



> Gildartz: Make sure you support Natsu. // No human can beat that thing... // ...but a dragon just might be able to.



Gildarz thinks Natsu if he can use the power of a dragon can stand a chance against a foe that no human can stand up to. Dragonforce Natsu can use the power of a dragon.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah i think Reincarnation is the most plausible answer.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 27, 2010)

Blinky said:


> But it's likely something like that. And it's not like Natsu and Gejeel not being able to cross the barrier was a major plot point anyway so it not being super relevant isn't surprising.
> 
> And as for Zeref... who knows. He could be a time traveller for all I care.



But that's just so boring... If he's only 17 or 18, then there's no mystery about him and he learned the strongest kind of magic in a couple of years...


----------



## Blinky (Dec 27, 2010)

I prefer time travelling Zeref. And he has a delorean. ONLY IT'S MAGIC. 



Lyra said:


> But that's just so boring... If he's only 17 or 18, then there's no mystery about him and he learned the strongest kind of magic in a couple of years...



As I said dragons obviously alter humans in some way to make them dragonslayers. I doubt that includes immortality or anything of that ilk.


----------



## Darc (Dec 27, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Mavis was Natsu's 1st life
> 
> EDIT: 1000th post!!!! I feel accomplished.



I haven't ruled this out since it was first proposed last week but it be nice if some people just stay dead 

Makarov has seen the first FT Master right? Cause if not what if when Hades meets Natsu(assuming he hasn't already seen him) and shits bricks cause he looks just like the first FT Master


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 27, 2010)

Natsu being Mavis ftw!


----------



## Thor (Dec 27, 2010)

Darc said:


> I haven't ruled this out since it was first proposed last week but it be nice if some people just stay dead
> 
> Makarov has seen the first FT Master right? *Cause if not what if when Hades meets Natsu(assuming he hasn't already seen him) and shits bricks cause he looks just like the first FT Master*



I can see it happen. Natsu attempts a Nakama punch and the image of Mavis also performing a punch appears next to Natsu.





Ergo Proxy said:


> Natsu being Mavis ftw!



The both have 5 letters in their name. 100% CANON proof


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 27, 2010)

Lyra said:


> But that's just so boring... If he's only 17 or 18, then there's no mystery about him and he learned the strongest kind of magic in a couple of years...




There's still plenty of mystery about him.  He has the whole Zeref knowing him thing and he found Wendy suspiciously familiar when she first appeared.  I think the reincarnation theory makes sense as it fits in with Zeref knowing him.  It seems implausible that Zeref was hoping for some 10-12 year old kid to be able to kill him so I think that the reincarnation theory so far fits the best.



MaskedMenace said:


> Gildarz thinks Natsu if he can use the power of a dragon can stand a chance against a foe that no human can stand up to. Dragonforce Natsu can use the power of a dragon.



Really, all three dragon slayers should work on being able to enter dragon force without a power boost if they want to ensure that they could defeat such a foe.


----------



## seastone (Dec 27, 2010)

I honestly doubt the whole reincarnation theory but I suppose it is possible. 



Inimicus said:


> Really, all three dragon slayers should work on being able to enter dragon force without a power boost if they want to ensure that they could defeat such a foe.



That is the thing though. A power of a Dragon slayer partly depends on the quality of the magical substance they eat. Natsu needs powerful fire to use Dragonforce. I do not he can activate it like Super saiyan mode. 

Also at this point isn't the three of them being able to use the power of a Dragon at will, too overpowered?


----------



## Aerik (Dec 27, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> I honestly doubt the whole reincarnation theory but I suppose it is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope that the dragonslayers will get some sort of power-up in the near future by eating special iron/flames/air, Natsu was already hoping Gildartz brought a special flame for him when he came back from his quest (when he was about to go to Gildartz to find out about the black dragon).


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 27, 2010)

I could see Ivan showing up and defeat Hades. Makarov opens his eyes and smiles saying he's glad to see his son again and passes away. Ivan disappears as Luxus eventually shows up to find his gramps dead.


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Dec 27, 2010)

Lyra said:


> More like 150~200 years, actually.
> 
> Is it really hard to believe that Dragons slow down the aging process of the humans they're teaching Dragon Slayer magic to, whether because it takes centuries to learn the magic or because a certain amount of time has to be spent in order to gain that magic?



Maybe its like in that Dragonheart movie, Natsu got half of hes heart or something like that


----------



## Cooli (Dec 27, 2010)

Markov no 




And Laxus's shall be epic


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> I could see Ivan showing up and defeat Hades. Makarov opens his eyes and smiles saying he's glad to see his son again and passes away. Ivan disappears as Luxus eventually shows up to find his gramps dead.



That's dumb


----------



## Blinky (Dec 27, 2010)

Ivan is as villainous as it comes. Don't expect any good deeds from him.


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 27, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> That's dumb



Comparing Naruto to Fairy Tail is what's dumb.



Blinky said:


> Ivan is as villainous as it comes. Don't expect any good deeds from him.



He would do it to gain more control over the dark guilds power and money.


----------



## Ryus (Dec 27, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> The both have 5 letters in their name. 100% CANON proof



Holy shit! He's right! Not only is Natsu Mavis... but he's Laxus too. Explaining why Natsu really didn't want Laxus expelled. 

 This also must mean Lucy and Erza are the same being... Maybe Grey too. This explains why they are all fan-service characters who lose clothes all the time.


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 27, 2010)

Mastic said:


> Yeah i think Reincarnation is the most plausible answer.



I doubt it. Just like Zeref seemed to suddenly appear in this world I think it has something to do with the existance of Edolas. Similar to how Mashima made the backstory to Rave's two worlds connected. Why did Zeref reappear so suddenly immediately following the transfer of all magic from Edolas? IMO he sealed himself there after the seal broke to escape being controlled or whatever was causing him to do those things. Once all magical beings come back to earth he suddenly reappears as does Lisanna.

The other thing with Edolas is why is Wendy older there than in Earthland? My guess is that Zeref, Natsu, Gajeel, and Wendy are all dragon Slayers. 
Zeref's Dragon is the Dragon King. And he can only be killed by other dragon slayers. Somehow his sealing 400 years ago caused all the dragon slayers to be sealed and lose their memory. They reappeared around 777 at which point their former Dragon's had to retrain them before being resummoned by the dragon king. This sealing also caused their Edolas counterparts to be sealed but for whatever reason Wendy's seal in Edolas broke early, or her Earthland seal broke late so shes older here. There's no dragons or magic in Edolas so theyd be weaker and clueless there. Though if Hughes is Zeref's other he seems to be greatly interested in the power of magic at any cost, whereas Zeref hold all the power of magic and seems to want to die at any cost.


----------



## Xion (Dec 27, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> That's dumb



I agree with El Juez Grande.


----------



## Thor (Dec 27, 2010)

Ryus said:


> Holy shit! He's right! Not only is Natsu Mavis... but he's Laxus too. Explaining why Natsu really didn't want Laxus expelled.
> 
> This also must mean Lucy and Erza are the same being... Maybe Grey too. This explains why they are all fan-service characters who lose clothes all the time.



OMFG I THINK WERE ONTO SOMETHING HERE


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 27, 2010)

Xion said:


> I agree with El Juez Grande.





"I'm far too busy... being delicious."


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> "I'm far too busy... being delicious."


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Natsu
Mavis
two common letters
a - a
s - s

and what is left is Ntu and Mvi.
2 consonants and one vowel in each name.
Man this is canon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 27, 2010)

It's a shame he got eaten on the job.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Dec 28, 2010)

Did anybody else notice how Makarov magically got his jacket back inbetween two panels, it's like he exquiped it...

makarov=erza, you heard it here first folks.

EDIT: right on this page
Chapter 2
one panel, no jacket
next panel, jacket.


----------



## Cash (Dec 28, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm idk


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Dec 28, 2010)

its 100% proved dawg.


----------



## Cash (Dec 28, 2010)

I see                        .


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 28, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Natsu
> Mavis
> two common letters
> a - a
> ...



Not to mention that M is a letter before N and if you look at the last two letters of each and spell Natsu's backwards then it's "US" and "IS" as in "us is one person." 

It's all starting to make sense


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 28, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Hades thinks he has seen the "essence of true magic" however he really hasn't, I know how this story will end. Natsu will teach Hades what the true essence of magic is, which is the power of nakama and love, a burning soul so to speak. Hades will be so moved by this that he will activate his magic's opposite power, which undoes his immortality and kills him at the cost of reviving everyone he killed.
> 
> Prove me wrong




this is the reason why i like the Korean manga Veritas.   they make note of japanese manga making the same reason for fighting.  fairy tail does so to the extreme.

the cast in Veritas generally fight for the hell of it.


----------



## Thor (Dec 28, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> Not to mention that M is a letter before N and if you look at the last two letters of each and spell Natsu's backwards then it's "US" and "IS" as in "us is one person."
> 
> It's all starting to make sense



You just put the nail in the coffin of this 100% correct undeniable theory 

"Us Is 1 person".........Natsu = Mavis....prove us wrong. I dare you.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 28, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> this is the reason why i like the Korean manga Veritas.   they make note of japanese manga making the same reason for fighting.  fairy tail does so to the extreme.
> 
> the cast in Veritas generally fight for the hell of it.



Gang fights for the hell of it. everyone else has 10 kids or revenge vendetta.


----------



## KBL (Dec 28, 2010)

Fairy Tail is awesome and Laxus is back... how fucking Jawsome is that?.

Hi thread .


----------



## Sito (Dec 28, 2010)

omg its KBL


----------



## Darc (Dec 28, 2010)

Hes back D:


----------



## Sito (Dec 28, 2010)

Let the Gildartz wanking begin!!!!!!


----------



## KBL (Dec 28, 2010)

Hades is lucky Gildartz is not around .


----------



## Sito (Dec 28, 2010)

No really tho, the only way the can possibly win this(i hope they have to retreat tho), is for Laxus and Gildartz to come back(as well as fried and bixlow) , unless you guise want natsu to get another random powerup.


----------



## KBL (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't see Dragon Force defeating Hades TBH.

He's the most powerful mage we saw till' now... Natsu in DF state had problems with Jellal the first time, remember, the only ways i see Hades going down is... Laxus and Gildartz team-up and defeat Hades with a lot of work or the best option, Zeref wakes up and  just crush Hades with pure evil magic. .


----------



## Sito (Dec 28, 2010)

^Im not taling about DF but a different powerup, like a powerup that zeref gives to him.


----------



## KBL (Dec 28, 2010)

That will be lame but i don't think Natsu will defeat Hades for now... at least that's the vibe i'm getting from this arc... he will probably defeat a Kin with a lot of work but the big bad hmm .


----------



## Sito (Dec 28, 2010)

That's why I'm saying Gildartz and Laxus need to join the fight. 
Yeah i see him taking on that magma(thats how i see it anyways) guy on.


----------



## Ryus (Dec 28, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> You just put the nail in the coffin of this 100% correct undeniable theory
> 
> "Us Is 1 person".........Natsu = Mavis....prove us wrong. I dare you.


Mavis is also a nickname for a type of bird... (could it be a prophecy about him later teaming up with happy and flying with him or him teaming up with a dragon which can fly too) and Vermilion is a pigment (bright red to reddish orange... could it signify a him becoming a Fire Dragon Mage)  

This appears to be more undeniable every time we dig deeper! What will we unearth next?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 28, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> this is the reason why i like the Korean manga Veritas.   they make note of japanese manga making the same reason for fighting.  fairy tail does so to the extreme.
> 
> the cast in Veritas generally fight for the hell of it.


and where did that get Veritas no money and no part 2


----------



## Aerik (Dec 28, 2010)

Ryus said:


> *Mavis is also a nickname for a type of bird...* (could it be a prophecy about him later teaming up with happy and flying with him or him teaming up with a dragon which can fly too) and Vermilion is a pigment (bright red to reddish orange... could it signify a him becoming a Fire Dragon Mage)
> 
> This appears to be more undeniable every time we dig deeper! What will we unearth next?



even more evidence that shows happy will be the 4th GM of FT


----------



## seastone (Dec 28, 2010)

KBL said:


> I don't see Dragon Force defeating Hades TBH.
> 
> He's the most powerful mage we saw till' now... Natsu in DF state had problems with Jellal the first time, remember, the only ways i see Hades going down is... Laxus and Gildartz team-up and defeat Hades with a lot of work or the best option, Zeref wakes up and  just crush Hades with pure evil magic. .



Natsu did not really have that much trouble. He was pretty much beating up Jellal, and biltzed him. In fact smashed him through his tower with one attack. 

Jellal is also considerable strong mage. His clone was enough to become a saint and he survived a large amount of exposure to Aetherion after a beating from Natsu. 

Also with that battle with Jellal. It was the first time that Natsu used Dragonforce, even his second time with Zero commented 



> Zero: It would seem... // ...that you are not yet able to draw out the full force of this power!!!!



Once Natsu was able to draw out the power of a dragon, he could burn up all of Zero's magic and knock him out. 

I do not know you dismiss Dragonforce as not enough. The power of a dragon is the ultimate destructive power as Zero said. Gildarz who primes in destructive power was utterly outclassed by a dragon. Even he hinted that Natsu is the only one who has a chance against that dragon. Zeref seems to have the same sentiment that only Natsu can break him. 

As of now. Natsu has the potential to defeat Hades. However that does not mean that he will do so this arc.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 28, 2010)

My prediction for this arc:

Epic battle ensues.
Many FT members and Dark Guild got killed in this battle
Dark Zeref revive.
Natsu Vs Dark Zeref
Dark Zeref lose.
Natsu preach about "My nakama stuff and how they dies for their dream"
Natsu's word touches Zeref's heart
Dark Zeref said:"I believe in you" and resurrect all the fallen FT members.
Hades wtf and got ganged by all FT members at once.
Dark Zeref left th world and fly to the moon and swore that he will not interfere human any more.
Arc end.


----------



## KBL (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah i know that, in fact Jellal got blitzed by DF, but he was still fighting, Natsu still needs to mature those powers but i think Hades is way stronger than Jellal at least for now.


And we need to see the power of the spell that Jellal never could made work.

Abbys Break.


----------



## Xion (Dec 28, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> My prediction for this arc:
> 
> Epic battle ensues.
> Many FT members and Dark Guild got killed in this battle
> ...



For once I'm glad Mashima writes the manga.


----------



## KBL (Dec 28, 2010)

Kishi FTW

. 


.


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 28, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Natsu did not really have that much trouble. He was pretty much beating up Jellal, and biltzed him. In fact smashed him through his tower with one attack.
> 
> Jellal is also considerable strong mage. His clone was enough to become a saint and he survived a large amount of exposure to Aetherion after a beating from Natsu.
> 
> ...



every other DragonSlayer, not only Natsu.



I don't agree with Hades being the strongest mage we've seen, i think it's Gildartz...


----------



## KBL (Dec 28, 2010)

You don't think Hades is the strongest mage?.

He just owned one of the most powerful saint mages without an scratch on him.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 28, 2010)

Hades has to be the stongest mage shown so far. Except Zeref I guess.


----------



## seastone (Dec 28, 2010)

Ifrit. said:


> every other DragonSlayer, not only Natsu.



Indeed but I only mentioned Natsu since he used Dragonforce mutplie times and people have a lot of hype about him and his latent powers.



KBL said:


> You don't think Hades is the strongest mage?.
> 
> He just owned one of the most powerful saint mages without an scratch on him.



Bar Zeref he is the strongest so far.  However I do think Hades might be eclipsed by Ivan or the next arc villain.


----------



## Xion (Dec 28, 2010)

Ifrit. said:


> I don't agree with Hades being the strongest mage we've seen, i think it's Gildartz...



You're so funny.


----------



## KBL (Dec 28, 2010)

Because we can, problem?. .

U jelly Fudge? .


----------



## KBL (Dec 28, 2010)

Good good... .


----------



## Cromer (Dec 28, 2010)

Laxus motherf***ers!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 28, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Why?


Because no one else is worthy.


----------



## Rene (Dec 28, 2010)

Meh I'm voting Berserk over Fairy Tail if it gets nominated.

Also KBL is back, with a good avatar.


----------



## Cash (Dec 28, 2010)

What will you guys discuss with Berserk? Series of new chapters came out? If so, maybe I'll finally pick it up


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 28, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Because no one else is worthy.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Dec 28, 2010)

Mystogan ftw!!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## KBL (Dec 28, 2010)

Now i hope for the 7 kin to be at least pretty powerful.

Urtear will be alive after this arc ?.


----------



## Cash (Dec 28, 2010)

Ultear will turn on Hades after Zeref is back. Heard it here first


----------



## Thor (Dec 28, 2010)

KBL said:


> Now i hope for the 7 kin to be at least pretty powerful.
> 
> Urtear will be alive after this arc ?.



Of course. She will join FT after this.


----------



## Blade (Dec 28, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Of course. She will join FT after this.



Don't spoil.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 28, 2010)

I went to the doctors. 
He said 'I'd like you to lie on the couch'.  
I said 'What for?'  
He said 'I'd like to sweep the floor'


----------



## Ryus (Dec 28, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> I went to the doctors.
> He said 'I'd like you to lie on the couch'.
> I said 'What for?'
> He said 'I'd like to sweep the floor'



The doctor is a part time janitor!!!


----------



## Cash (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Cash (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Danchou (Dec 29, 2010)

I want to see Luxus go medieval on Grimoire Heart.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 29, 2010)

It's called an erection Luxus.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## KBL (Dec 29, 2010)

Aww Fairy Tail being polite as always. .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 29, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> I went to the doctors.
> He said 'I'd like you to lie on the couch'.
> I said 'What for?'
> He said 'I'd like to sweep the floor'


I feel like you hide some important details regarding this suspiciously perverted encounter with the doctor, so I fail to see any connection to Fairy Tail.


----------



## Darc (Dec 29, 2010)

Those Laxus colorings are awesome.


----------



## Blade (Dec 29, 2010)

Luxus vs Hades.

Revenge match is gonna happen.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 29, 2010)

Luxus vs Hades has potential for match of the year...draw it Mashima!


----------



## Blinky (Dec 29, 2010)

Luxus struggled fighting Natsu.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Luxus struggled fighting Natsu.



No shame in struggling with the most likely strongest character at the end of manga.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 29, 2010)

Nakama Punch > Hades.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 29, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> No shame in struggling with the most likely strongest character at the end of manga.



Too bad we were nowhere near the end of the manga.



Agmaster said:


> Nakama Punch > Hades.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 29, 2010)

Mastic said:


> Too bad we were nowhere near the end of the manga.



So what when hes Nakama powered he sow us glimpses of how broken he gonna end.

No get surprised if actually he can beat Hades.


----------



## Blade (Dec 29, 2010)

Natsu probably is gonna beat Hades. It's a Shonen law.


----------



## Nic (Dec 29, 2010)

Blade said:


> Natsu probably is gonna beat Hades. It's a Shonen law.


Unless Nashima wants luxus to do it, but that's doubtful at this point, at least not in this arc.


----------



## Xion (Dec 29, 2010)

Blade said:


> Natsu probably is gonna beat Hades. It's a Shonen law.



Hades: "Grimoire Law!!!" 
Natsu: "Shounen Law!!!" 
Hades: :S
Mashima:


----------



## Nic (Dec 29, 2010)

Xion said:


> Hades: "Grimoire Law!!!"
> Natsu: "Shounen Law!!!"
> Hades: :S
> Mashima:


I can already see that.


----------



## Blade (Dec 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> Unless Nashima wants luxus to do it, but that's doubtful at this point, at least not in this arc.



At least i hope Luxus, to beat some assholes and show how he much improved.




Xion said:


> Hades: "Grimoire Law!!!"
> Natsu: "Shounen Law!!!"
> Hades: :S
> Mashima:



Yeah, something like that.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 29, 2010)

Blade said:


> Natsu probably is gonna beat Hades. It's a Shonen law.



I still have faith. 

OH I GUESS IT WOULD BE NICE IF I COULD TOUCH YOUR BODY I KNOW NOT EVERYBODY HAS A BODY LIKE YOU


----------



## Blade (Dec 29, 2010)

Gildartz comes back and throws the island along with everyone else in it, several dozen meters away.

The arc is over. Good game.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 29, 2010)

Now I agree Blade


----------



## Blade (Dec 29, 2010)

Gildartz is gonna have his own arc. Exactly as he planned it.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 29, 2010)

Natsu not being stronger than Erza or even Mirajane presents a problem for him in regards to any type of fight with Hades.

Although I will admit the last time someone beat the final boss besides Natsu was in the Phantom Lord arc. Since Makarov is dead and it seems this arc isn't really about Cana anymore, I smell a team up battle happening.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 29, 2010)

Blade said:


> Gildartz comes back and throws the island along with everyone else in it, several dozen meters away.
> 
> The arc is over. Good game.


Everyone dies. The manga gets renamed to "Gildartz" and we all cream our pants.

Okay, the females members can survive.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 29, 2010)

The female members become his harem.


----------



## Blade (Dec 29, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Everyone dies. The manga gets renamed to "Gildartz" and we all cream our pants.
> 
> Okay, the females members can survive.



Gildartz Tale.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 29, 2010)

Tbh I would rather see Erza beating Hades than Natsu, perhaps she could strip ass naked and send him into cardiac arrest.


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 29, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Natsu not being stronger than Erza or even Mirajane presents a problem for him in regards to any type of fight with Hades.
> 
> Although I will admit the last time someone beat the final boss besides Natsu was in the Phantom Lord arc. Since Makarov is dead and it seems this arc isn't really about Cana anymore, I smell a team up battle happening.



He's not quite dead yet.  Makarov will probably survive this fight but I think he'll be unable to fight seeing as he was impaled through the stomach and all.  Natsu won't be beating Hades this arc at his current skill level, most likely Fairy Tail will lose to GH.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 29, 2010)

Mastic said:


> Tbh I would rather see Erza beating Hades than Natsu, perhaps *she could strip ass naked* and send him into cardiac arrest.



Juvia has the right idea


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Dec 29, 2010)

Damn, makarov got owned, from here i would love to see gildarts come and have a go at hades, but sadly i doubt this will happen.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 29, 2010)

If Gildartz fights Hades he would lose


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 29, 2010)

The only other thing that could stand up to Hades on that island now is Zeref. I really hope Gildartz and Laxus show up to the island though.


----------



## Dirzzt (Dec 29, 2010)

I think Fairy Tail is going to lose this war. Let's be honest, they currently don't have anyone who can beat Hades, and I'm not sure if even the whole guild together could beat him. And even if they did, theres still 7 kin and the fodder left.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah FT is definitely in trouble short of a miracle or massive reinforcements. though triple dragon force + gildartz and laxus team up + erza and mirajane team up. maybe it`s possible. vote for FT in MOTM people noms are over.


----------



## KBL (Dec 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Luxus struggled fighting Natsu.



You know you're awesome Blinky but you're wrong.

Laxus pretty much owned Natsu (plus Gajeel)  the 95 % of the fight.

The only time Natsu had the chance to own Laxus was at the end of the fight when Laxus was tired as hell and Natsu fucking survived a blow with the intention of killing him thanks to Gajeel.

Laxus >>>>>>>>>> Natsu in power at least for now.

And i'm not talking about DF Natsu.


----------



## Cash (Dec 29, 2010)

There is one more vote in manga of the month or what?


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 29, 2010)

Waiting for the new chapter to come out and voting for Fairy Tail in MOTM are likely


----------



## Blinky (Dec 30, 2010)

KBL said:


> You know you're awesome Blinky but you're wrong.
> 
> Laxus pretty much owned Natsu (plus Gajeel)  the 95 % of the fight.
> 
> ...



Nah I know Luxus is stronger than Natsu and he would have definitely put him away but do you think that Natsu would do as well as that against Makarov ? 

I'm just saying Luxus should not be able to give Hades some trouble unless he managed to become much stronger.


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

I kind of want to see Gildartz fight Hades now.  See what happens when the former goes all out.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 30, 2010)

Nic said:


> I kind of want to see Gildartz fight Hades now.  See what happens when the former goes all out.



Yeah it would be awesome. At first I was thinking that Hades would beat him but then I remembered that we never saw Gildartz "real" power.


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

Well he was clearly presented to be above all the rest if we don't include Makarov.  We simply don't know how he stands compared to him.


----------



## Laxus (Dec 30, 2010)

Glad to finally see Laxus again.


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

now we have to wait and see if he'll make it back in time.  Which seems unlikely considering the context he's in.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 30, 2010)

Powerlevels in Fairy Tail make no sense


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

Just like with Bleach.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 30, 2010)

Quite


----------



## Ryus (Dec 30, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> vote for FT in MOTM people noms are over.


Voted for Fairy Tail... it's currently in last place with 35 votes (yet had twice as many nominations as any other series)

Against Berserk with 59 votes
and Negima with 51 votes. 

It appears the voting will last for 5 more days... so plenty of time for the votes to shift in FT favor.

For me it was a hard choice against Berserk (never read Negima) but after considering how dead the Berserk Thread has been my vote became more clear. Especially since Berserk won't have another chapter for at least 2 to 3 more months.


----------



## KBL (Dec 30, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Powerlevels in Fairy Tail make no sense



Just like with almost every shonen?

Problem with it?
.


----------



## KBL (Dec 30, 2010)

I will make people vote for FT.

Just wait a little


.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 30, 2010)

We are losing in the polls of MotM


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 30, 2010)

Pipe said:


> We are losing in the polls of MotM


 
To a MoTM that isn't going to get much attention at all


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 30, 2010)

KBL said:


> Just like with almost every shonen?



Only shitty ones KBL, only the shitty ones 


KBL said:


> I will make people vote for FT.
> 
> Just wait a little
> 
> ...



Somebody's desperate 


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> To a MoTM that isn't going to get much attention at all


But Berserk is awesome


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 30, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> But Berserk is awesome


 
And just what are you going to discuss about Berserk? Oh, nothing, because it's practically dead for another 2 to 3 months. At least with FT, you get something to discuss.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> And just what are you going to discuss about Berserk? Oh, nothing, because it's practically dead for another 2 to 3 months. At least with FT, you get something to discuss.


Discussioning the many perils that awiat Guts and his companions as they reach Elf Island >>>>> Exam arc


----------



## Blinky (Dec 30, 2010)

I bet Gutts will encounter some monsters. Damn I'm good at this.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 30, 2010)

It's pointless to put Berserk as MoTM right now anyways. We need to get more votes for FT.


----------



## Ryus (Dec 30, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Discussioning the many perils that awiat Guts and his companions as they reach Elf Island >>>>> Exam arc



Yeah, just think they could encounter 1,000 naked Pucks on Elf Island... while that may not be more deadly than Hades it certainly is more terrifying.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 30, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> It's pointless to put Berserk as MoTM right now anyways. We need to get more votes for FT.


Or Negima


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 30, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Or Negima



Or not


----------



## Xion (Dec 30, 2010)

Ryus said:


> Voted for Fairy Tail... it's currently in last place with 35 votes (yet had twice as many nominations as any other series)
> 
> Against Berserk with 59 votes
> and Negima with 51 votes.
> ...



As much as I adore Berserk (it's my favorite manga of all time, it's just that good), I really see it not being talked about 10% as much as FT as the chapters come out so sporadically for there to be virtually nothing to talk about anyway.


----------



## Blade (Dec 30, 2010)

Berserk is Berserk. It's a classic series.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 30, 2010)

Reading MotM past page 12 (when FT took the lead) has been the most fun I have had in awhile.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 30, 2010)

MotM isn't going to be Fairy Tail's because people are just voting for the others in order to make sure Negima doesn't get it.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 30, 2010)

> Berserk    *86 *
> Fairy Tail    *134 *
> Mahou Sensei Negima    *69 *



And there you have it last time I checked.

BTW, apparently, if "Fairy Tail fans" start Trolling we get a Section Ban from the MotM section. Just a heads up since so many Negima fans are bitching at losing.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 30, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> And there you have it last time I checked.
> 
> BTW, apparently, if "Fairy Tail fans" start Trolling we get a Section Ban from the MotM section. Just a heads up since so many Negima fans are bitching at losing.



We have no need to troll if we win.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 30, 2010)

They are worried about Faux FT fans coming in to get us the ban. In fact, it seems the Beserk fans are more butthurt than Negima. Bitching about it being a masterpiece classic and shitting on FT.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 30, 2010)

MotM thread is glorious, I need to visit it more often


----------



## Pipe (Dec 30, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> And there you have it last time I checked.
> 
> BTW, apparently, if "Fairy Tail fans" start Trolling we get a Section Ban from the MotM section. Just a heads up since so many Negima fans are bitching at losing.



butthurt Berserker and Negima fans?


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 30, 2010)

Aerik said:


> MotM thread is glorious, I need to visit it more often



They aren't usually so chaotic.

This is one of a kind


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 30, 2010)

Preparing a Happy's best moments when Fairy Tail wins MOTM.

He was pretty funny before the Edolas overload of cat drama


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 30, 2010)

The landslide victory in MoTM is only the beginning guys.

One of these days, FT will have It's own section.

Just you wait.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Prepairing Mest vs Gildartz thread when the FT subsection appears..


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

Gildartz would pwn Mest.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 30, 2010)

Whoo Whoo fairy tail manga of the month!


----------



## KBL (Dec 30, 2010)

I feel great man .

Gajeel is awesome thread incoming. .


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just wait till Mest goes full power and pwns the shit out of Hades..
Gildartz isnt original he is a Shanks-wannabe anyway..


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

10 chapters in and he's already sweating bullets.  That never bodes well for a character.


----------



## Eros (Dec 30, 2010)

Kuya said:


> Whoo Whoo fairy tail manga of the month!



Isn't it wonderful? :33

Anyway, I'm really sad that Makarov is dying. He's one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

just watch him make it through this as well.  Wouldn't be the first time, we thought him dead. lol


----------



## Jade (Dec 30, 2010)

So all it took is Marakov dying and Laxus coming back to get MotM.


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

Aurora said:


> So all it took is Marakov dying and Laxus coming back to get MotM.


If Laxus gets back, it will be after the events have unfolded though.  Unless he has a teleportation ability.


----------



## Thor (Dec 30, 2010)

If Gildatz is FT's Shanks then who is Laxus' OP equivalent?

Mests equivalent in OP is Randon Okama #5.


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

Laxus = Ace 
*Spoiler*: __ 



minus the dying part lol


----------



## Mastic (Dec 30, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> If Gildatz is FT's Shanks then who is Laxus' OP equivalent?
> 
> *Mests equivalent in OP is Randon Okama #5.*



His name is Mr.2 good sir 


*Edit: Fuck I mean Bon Kurei, I forgot he actually had a real name*


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

Mastic said:


> His name is Mr.2 good sir


sorry Mest isn't that funny.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 30, 2010)

^Fair enough


----------



## Blade (Dec 30, 2010)

Mest's equivalent in OP is nobody. Even OP fodders doesn't want him.

Mest is the elite Fairy Tail fodder.


----------



## Eros (Dec 30, 2010)

Nic said:


> Laxus = Ace
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Nah. Natsu = Ace + Luffy


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

Mest reminds me of Duval.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Nic said:


> Laxus = Ace
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Laxus = Crocodile

Pimp coat.
Scar in the face.
Arc Villain who lost to the protagonist due to secondary reasons.
Returns as a good guy.

Hell Crocodile might even turn out to be WB's biological son


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Laxus = Crocodile
> 
> Pimp coat.
> Scar in the face.
> ...


oh shit.    Ok you've converted me, Laxus is definitely crocoboy.


----------



## Thor (Dec 30, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Hell Crocodile might even turn out to be WB's biological son



They have similar chins


----------



## Mastic (Dec 30, 2010)

Laxus = Croc  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2010)

This arc almost seems to be going to well...


----------



## Cash (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Dae             .


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> This arc almost seems to be going to well...


It just started.  Just wait until this thread starts raging the moment natsu defeats Hades.


----------



## Cash (Dec 30, 2010)

Nic im really tired of that


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

Natsu beats just about ever big boss of each arc, so yeah i'm going to expect it.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 30, 2010)

Phantom Lord.


----------



## Nic (Dec 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Phantom Lord.


I said just about every. lol  Gajeel dominated that arc anyways as a villain.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 31, 2010)

The only person touching Hades is Zeref or Gildartz.


----------



## Nic (Dec 31, 2010)

meh even if zeref faces off against hades, hades would simply be brushed off to the side to be defeated by someone else.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 31, 2010)

Actually, I've been thinking that FT might be forced to retreat from GH for the sake of their own survival. It would tie in well with Gildartz's lesson that he gave Natsu about knowing fear and understand your own weakness.

There's just no way anybody on that island bar Zeref is beating Hades now that Makarov was raped.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 31, 2010)

i think those 20 dupes i made from the library helped a bit with the manga of the month thread trolololololol


----------



## KBL (Dec 31, 2010)

That's strange i recognize almost everybody that voted for FT

.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 31, 2010)

Maybe it's time for the Fairy Tail fodder to shine this arc. Erza and Natsu can't save the day ALL the time.


----------



## Kenzo (Dec 31, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> The landslide victory in MoTM is only the beginning guys.
> 
> One of these days, FT will have It's own section.
> 
> Just you wait.



I asked an admin to make one(can't remember which)

Said it's highly possible.... and that was it nothing happened.

So if we can people asking admins it might happen


----------



## KBL (Dec 31, 2010)

If Fairy Tail gets more and more popular like this year we can do it!

.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd say that after the recent MoTM stuff that's going on with FT, It's popularity for such a position let alone any other manga, has been unheard of before there. It's obviously going to send a huge message that FT is widely popular.

It wont be easy but It's a good start regardless (even if this is probably impossible) .


----------



## Olivia (Dec 31, 2010)

I say it's the most likely current manga to get its own section due to fanbase and things like that really.


----------



## Cash (Dec 31, 2010)

Mest is back


----------



## ZyX (Dec 31, 2010)

Well any manga that wins MOTM and has more than two pages of threads sounds like a decent contender to win it's own subsection. Lately the past few MOTMs haven't done so reallly.


----------



## Eternal Flame (Dec 31, 2010)

Xion said:


> Hades: "Grimoire Law!!!"
> Natsu: "Shounen Law!!!"
> Hades: :S
> Mashima:


This is pretty funny.

Chapter was pretty good. I like the action, and I like the lead up to Laxus. Chapter would have been even better though if Markorov was able to do more than just defend himself. He was totally helpless in font of Hades.

I hope he has at least one more ace up his sleeve before his death. That way it would be more satisfying. Well if he dies for real that is.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2010)

Cash said:


> Hey Dae             .



 What up Cash Money. Choco ever return?



Nic said:


> It just started.  Just wait until this thread starts raging the moment natsu defeats Hades.





Sphyer said:


> The only person touching Hades is Zeref or Gildartz.



 No way can Gildartzs touch Hades by himself. I expect death mage guy to do something. or possibly a backstab by Utear. Her time magic seems very capable.



Sphyer said:


> Actually, I've been thinking that FT might be forced to retreat from GH for the sake of their own survival. It would tie in well with Gildartz's lesson that he gave Natsu about knowing fear and understand your own weakness.
> 
> There's just no way anybody on that island bar Zeref is beating Hades now that Makarov was raped.



 This is even more improbable. This will never happen. They have to protect nakam stuff and its for FT and what not. FT will not run.



Kuya said:


> Maybe it's time for the Fairy Tail fodder to shine this arc. Erza and Natsu can't save the day ALL the time.



 Oh Kuya you and your ridiculously high expectations.



Eternal Flame said:


> This is pretty funny.
> 
> Chapter was pretty good. I like the action, and I like the lead up to Laxus. Chapter would have been even better though if Markorov was able to do more than just defend himself. He was totally helpless in font of Hades.
> 
> I hope he has at least one more ace up his sleeve before his death. That way it would be more satisfying. Well if he dies for real that is.



I for one will notch up him being dominated by the fact he was shocked to see his former master being his enemy....how he never ever connected Hades to GH leader Hades is beyond me though.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 31, 2010)

Tia Halibel said:


> I say it's the most likely current manga to get its own section due to fanbase and things like that really.



Yes

Also, we can turn it into SL 2.0 



VastoLorDae said:


> No way can Gildartzs touch Hades by himself. I expect death mage guy to do something. or possibly a backstab by Utear. Her time magic seems very capable.
> 
> 
> This is even more improbable. This will never happen. They have to protect nakam stuff and its for FT and what not. FT will not run.



Gildartz seems pretty hyped though. I think he can at least touch him.

Then again, one would think Makarov could have touched him also 


FT can protect It's nakama by getting them the fuck off. Hades is only on Fairy Island because of Zeref also so It's not like his priority is FT. While it may seem like they can't do that, remember what Gildartz said. I think it may feel painful for them to do but they all probably have no choice since Hades alone could solo them all easily.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Dec 31, 2010)

Nic said:


> Well he was clearly presented to be above all the rest if we don't include Makarov.  We simply don't know how he stands compared to him.



Honestly, Gildarts included, I saw makarov as the strongest, i dont think gildarts could do any better.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 31, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I for one will notch up him being dominated by the fact he was shocked to see his former master being his enemy....*how he never ever connected Hades to GH leader Hades is beyond me though.*



Its not that strange, the dark guilds seem to be surrounded by mystery. Remember that people didnt really know much about Ultear (heck she was in the mage council). Also if the dark guilds (especially the Balam Allaince) would be so transparent you would think that the mage council and the 10 mage saints would act. 

compare it with Ivan's guild, its known for its existence but they had to send a spy to find out its location which indicates to me that the dark guilds arent easy to track down. I think the same would hold true for the Oracion Seis (which were only found because of the clues that lead them to Nirvana) and Grimoire Heart (where the guild seems to be a fucking ship ).


----------



## Thor (Dec 31, 2010)

Gildartz didn't even try and he was pwning Natsu, then he showed his true power and Natsu cowered like a bitch. He didn't do that against Laxus, and he's felt Markarovs power now and he isn't cowering. 

Gildartz is clearly the strongest in the universe


----------



## Aerik (Dec 31, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Gildartz didn't even try and he was pwning Natsu, then he showed his true power and Natsu cowered like a bitch. He didn't do that against Laxus, and he's felt Markarovs power now and he isn't cowering.
> 
> Gildartz is clearly the strongest in the universe



The power of a super saiyan is just that amazing


----------



## Velocity (Dec 31, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Also, we can turn it into SL 2.0



A home away from home...


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 31, 2010)

Lyra said:


> A home away from home...



Not to mention our own Rose 2.0 in FT



It was meant to be


----------



## Cash (Dec 31, 2010)

@Dae, He changed his name to Judge Fudge. He is active.
FT will be the best subforum :Mest


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 31, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I for one will notch up him being dominated by the fact he was shocked to see his former master being his enemy....how he never ever connected Hades to GH leader Hades is beyond me though.


But Hades' real name (or the name he was known for, anyway) is Purehito or whatever it was. Even if he had heard the name of GH's guild master, he'd have no way to connect him to his former master.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 31, 2010)

good job KBL I believe that was the work of the knights getting FT MOTM, bandwagons are also fun. but irregardless so pawned. negima rejected again. should prepare a second wave as back-up for tonight.FT is a better MOTM because there is more to talk about.  

do we not get a new chapter or episode this week because of new years? 
negima has like 6 characters with relevance and a bunch of girls separated only by hairstyles and height. i read negima in one day and even then I couldn't keep up to all the names and such; part of that is due to the frantic crowding they do with information.

not that I'm bashing, I'm complaining because it is a good series but it is often poorly compiled and lacking fluidity.  

o shit rusty rose, just caught that he is basically the anti-gajeal and has rust in his name. danger danger garjeal will be foddered?
 but i think luvia'd save him because water would beat rust. 

no body inserted heart-attack marakov into the MOTM thread when the lead was taken  

lol when they compare FT to OP. lucy would have to be ussop imo. and now i Image lucy with an usopp nose.

new year's FT image from deviant. happy new year yall


----------



## KBL (Dec 31, 2010)

Fairy Tail raped the MOTM.

It's over.

.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 31, 2010)

And the butthurt's everyone.
It's amusing how hard people try to put down others.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Natsu, Mira, Mest and Laxus together might pull a win against Hades...


----------



## KBL (Dec 31, 2010)

I sense a lot of butthurt from some regular poster of here that always bash Fairy Tail, he must be Jelly.

.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 31, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Natsu, Mira, Mest and Laxus together might pull a win against Hades...



well if it's going to be a team effort you could add nearly everyone;
- with levy, mest, wendy, happy, charlie and lucy as support,
 -natsu, garjeal, mira, elfman, lily and laxus for close 
-and juvia and erza at long range.

could actually see that working.
 mest's teleporting and exceed flying skills enables rapid attacks from the heavies. (mira needs no help flying)    and with all the elements and abilities available they could boost upon one another.. could actually work realistically. 

also could levy make her self fly like fried with her magic as well?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 31, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> well if it's going to be a team effort you could add nearly everyone;
> - with levy, mest, wendy, happy, charlie and lucy as support,
> -natsu, garjeal, mira, elfman, lily and laxus for close
> -and juvia and erza at long range.
> ...


That is, if Mest agrees to help.
Even if he did, I doubt it'd work. One of the 7 Kin was able to safely blow away Mest and Wendy so I'd assume Hades would do it just as easily.


----------



## Cash (Dec 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _THIS WILL BE THE FIRST THREAD I MAKE_ 





God Movement said:


> no-one can stop us, "we" control who wins MotM and who doesn't





God Movement said:


> too late, "we" have already swayed the tides. Berserk is winning this month. you cannot override our influence





God Movement said:


> *no-one can stop us, "we" control*





God Movement said:


> *too late, "we" have already swayed the tides. *





God Movement said:


> * "we"*







Credits to whoever made something so wonderful


----------



## Alien (Dec 31, 2010)

Where can i read this shit ?


----------



## Thor (Dec 31, 2010)

Erza-Gerard .


----------



## Cash (Dec 31, 2010)

Alien said:


> Where can i read this shit ?



again


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Dec 31, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Natsu, Mira, Mest and Laxus together might pull a win against Hades...



mira will rape all​


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 31, 2010)

lol, just got neg-repped for MotM posting Haters gonna hate pics. Oh well.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 31, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> lol, just got neg-repped for MotM posting Haters gonna hate pics. Oh well.


Just now? Happened to me couple of hours ago.  Wasn't even for a pic either, I just said "let the haters hate". Wonder if the dude even realizes teh stupid irony of negging for "haters gonna hate"...


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 31, 2010)

Lets try to fix that.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 31, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Just now? Happened to me couple of hours ago.  Wasn't even for a pic either, I just said "let the haters hate". Wonder if the dude even realizes teh stupid irony of negging for "haters gonna hate"...



I think you inspired me to post the pics.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 31, 2010)

Cash said:


> *Spoiler*: _THIS WILL BE THE FIRST THREAD I MAKE_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So much win. Go post this on MotM


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 31, 2010)

> Originally Posted by Kusuriuri
> It's definitely gonna get a temporary one
> 
> The FT sub-forum is under discussion.





Awesome!


----------



## Blinky (Dec 31, 2010)

A sub-forum ? Cool.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 31, 2010)

Someone else got that quoted before that mod removed the second line.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 31, 2010)

This gif is win !


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh man what´s up now in this thread? I don´t see any troll or hype


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 31, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Oh man what?s up now in this thread? I don?t see any troll or hype



There is too much excitement over MotM and this arc atm not being Oracion Seis. (which I liked)


----------



## Kuya (Dec 31, 2010)

Fairy Tail tournament 

ya readyyyyyyy????


----------



## Blade (Dec 31, 2010)

Inb4 a Fairy Tail sub forum.

An official one.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 31, 2010)

Fairy Tail Avenue


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 31, 2010)

Mest Motorway
Gildartz Boulevard
Nakama Square
Tits Terrace
Ass Alley
Fairy Gardens
Gerard Parkway


----------



## KBL (Dec 31, 2010)

.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 31, 2010)

I would fucking rep you again if I could.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 31, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I would fucking rep you again if I could.



Just think of it as me actually earning it this time



Tits Terrace is my personal favorite.


----------



## Noah (Dec 31, 2010)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Awesome!



Sweet Jesus, I have to know what that originally came from.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 31, 2010)

Noah said:


> Sweet Jesus, I have to know what that originally came from.



Surprisingly enough, a film called Jesus Camp. It was a documentary about this extreme (like Muslim Extremist extreme) Christian camp. This one scene is from the movie, obviously the raptor and rave lights edited in.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think FT. should definately get a sub-forum. Even if it's a temporary one, it should at least have a chance.

@EP I agree, except for Gerard Parkway .


----------



## KBL (Dec 31, 2010)

Guys it's almost 12:00 AM here.

This was a good year for us, and i hope we have a better 2011, in our personal lifes and  in this thread (fairy tail ftw ).

Enjoy ! Happy new year fellow FT fans. .


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 31, 2010)

its about 10 here


----------



## Kenzo (Jan 1, 2011)

New Years Present


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 1, 2011)

its amazing


----------



## Kenju (Jan 1, 2011)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Awesome!



Epic Gif is most defiantly epic.......just had to say that


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 1, 2011)

KBL said:


> Guys it's almost 12:00 AM here.
> 
> This was a good year for us, and i hope we have a better 2011, in our personal lifes and  in this thread (fairy tail ftw ).
> 
> Enjoy ! Happy new year fellow FT fans. .


2011 is starting with FT as MotM. If that ain't the sign of a good year, I don't know what is.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

In a month I have missed much. I see my homies really stepped up with the FT rep.


 Happy new Years. May Mashima bring us much improvement and more Tits, ass, hips, and thighs.


----------



## Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

Where you been fool?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

On break man. On Break.


----------



## Aerik (Jan 1, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> 2011 is starting with FT as MotM. If that ain't the sign of a good year, I don't know what is.



I wouldn't mind if some people got perm banned to start 2011 fresh (no, no one in this topic)


----------



## Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

Your break over? or what?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

Yup. Vasto love the Fairy Girls.


----------



## Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

Back in time for a beast arc


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

Forgive me if I am a little weary of this arc as epic as it has been so far.


----------



## Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

I know what you're talking about. Gonna tell you the same thing I told CB. Dont bitch about it until it happens. It just starts stupid arguments over past arcs


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

That is why I am not going to look down the road. I am just going to live in the moment...the FT moment.


----------



## Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

A very manly post right there. Mest would be proud.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just voted for FT :33 happy to see it's doing well in the polls and that loads of users on the FT thread also voted for it


----------



## Velocity (Jan 1, 2011)

We should get a chapter today or tomorrow, right? There isn't a break as far as I'm aware... At least, it wasn't said there was one in the last chapter.


----------



## Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

Its on break Lyra


----------



## Velocity (Jan 1, 2011)

Cash said:


> Its on break Lyra



It is?


----------



## Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

> Reminder: Jump is on a break until the 2nd week in January, that means no Naruto, Bleach, Toriko or Reborn until then. One Piece won't be back until the 3rd week. No Fairy Tail or HnI until January 8th.



                        .


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 1, 2011)

1 week is too long a wait.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 1, 2011)

What? No FT as well?

God, I love AND hate Christmas. This time of the year we've a long break, and nothing to watch on TV either 

Although, it's not like I even watch TV since I don't have the series I watch on my TV so I download them...


----------



## Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

Confirmed Christmas sucks.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 1, 2011)

Meh....


----------



## Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

We feel your pain CB


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 1, 2011)

That sucks! I go all week, looking foward to the next chapter, and on the day I was expecting it to come out, I find out it's on a break . Well, I don't have anything to look foward to, except for the Naruto OVA.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 1, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> That sucks! I go all week, looking foward to the next chapter, and on the day I was expecting it to come out, I find out it's on a break . Well, I don't have anything to look foward to, except for the Naruto OVA.


What Naruto OVA?



> Confirmed Christmas sucks.


And you know why Christmas sucks for me even more? WE'VE NO SNOW IN ISRAEL! Well, except in the north of Israel on the mountain, but I want snow in my city damnit.


----------



## Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

Naruto OVA? About what?

I didnt get snow either. Or any gifts at that


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 1, 2011)

Cash said:


> I didnt get snow either. Or any gifts at that


----------



## Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

Santa probably left you coal


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 1, 2011)

With no Manga to speak of...I might have to - *gulp* - _go outside_.

​


----------



## Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 1, 2011)

*slaps Gaelek* How could you think that?!
Just stay in this thread where it's safe.


----------



## KBL (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Ryus (Jan 1, 2011)

Cash said:


> Naruto OVA? About what?
> 
> I didnt get snow either. Or any gifts at that



*Belated Christmas present for Cash. *



Spent about 15 minutes editing those pics together for you. 

( maybe I should post it on the MotM Vote to see if it can earn Fairy Tail any more votes. )


----------



## KBL (Jan 1, 2011)

Damn everybody rep Ryus now, that pic is fucking epic. .


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 1, 2011)

I was watching the anime and damn that guy Hibiki has some awesome magic skills...hope we see him again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

KBL said:


> Damn everybody rep Ryus now, that pic is fucking epic. .



I rep Ryus way to much....so no I think I will not rep him. he is just going to have to wait on one of his other awesome art dumps.


----------



## Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

Ryus its wonderful


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

He is to wonderful. Wolf in sheep's clothing...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2011)

you said it bro....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

Its Haki no Luffy!:amazed


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2011)

Why...the surprise?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

I have not seen you on in a month!:amazed.....


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 1, 2011)

Ryus has been repped appropriately.

Also inb4 the anime gives Shanks Seiyuu to Gildartz.


----------



## KBL (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2011)

Evergreen and Lucy were looking fine as fuck....Thank you KBL.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll never get tired of seeing dat vid.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2011)

oh yeah the trailer of the OAD, i have it in my cellphone

Vasto: well i have been a lot in the RP forum so i guess I haven´t been around here for a while


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 1, 2011)

April is so far away, well at least I'll have MVC3 and The HOTD OVA to tied me over until then


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 1, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> April is so far away, well at least I'll have MVC3 and The HOTD OVA to tied me over until then



Where is your rather impressive Set from, my man?


----------



## KBL (Jan 1, 2011)

New opening of Fairy Tail next episode.

Edolas arc incoming? ,


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2011)

KBL said:


> New opening of Fairy Tail next episode.
> 
> Edolas arc incoming? ,



yeah it´s coming......

damn i would like to know if there are more images similar to your set


----------



## Freija (Jan 1, 2011)

Kana Smashu coming up! YOU'LL SEE!


----------



## KBL (Jan 1, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> yeah it?s coming......
> 
> damn i would like to know if there are more images similar to your set



I found it in Gelboru.

You should try the site, it has a lot of pics of FT.


----------



## Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

Wasnt there supposed to be a big filler coming up?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 1, 2011)

Cash said:


> Wasnt there supposed to be a big filler coming up?



Yes. It's called the Edolas arc.


----------



## Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 1, 2011)

I thought the anime was ending after this arc?


----------



## Nic (Jan 1, 2011)

Sure hope not, that would suck.


----------



## Kenzo (Jan 1, 2011)

Fairy Tail Anime is ending every arc on these forums...

It will go on until the manga is finished and all chapters are covered.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 1, 2011)

KaaN23 said:


> Fairy Tail Anime is ending every arc on these forums...
> 
> It will go on until the manga is finished and all chapters are covered.





The anime is only been confirm to continue through it's 2nd year and that's it, it doesn't help that Gildartz has yet to be mentioned in the anime and the current pacing seem to be going abit too fast


----------



## Nic (Jan 1, 2011)

Even if it stops it can always be picked up later.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 1, 2011)

Unless they end it 

But it seems kind of odd that they would stop it since it's been getting pretty good ratings (beating Bleach and such)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Vasto: well i have been a lot in the RP forum so i guess I haven?t been around here for a while







KBL said:


> New opening of Fairy Tail next episode.
> 
> Edolas arc incoming? ,



 whats it been? a year? a year and a half the anime has come out?



Freija said:


> Kana Smashu coming up! YOU'LL SEE!



who are you sir?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 2, 2011)

It's been beating Bleach?

What kind of numbers are the big 3 getting as well at FT?


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> whats it been? a year? a year and a half the anime has come out?
> 
> 
> 
> who are you sir?



The king of this thread, also the creator of Kana Smashu


----------



## Dreamer (Jan 2, 2011)

Hopefully the delay means the Admins & Mods are working to make FT a permanent section.



Ryus said:


> *Belated Christmas present for Cash. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This Is why i love the internet, manga, and anime.


----------



## ZyX (Jan 2, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with stopping anime, to be picked up later.  Hajime no Ippo stopped and picked up again and then stopped to be picked up again in the future.  Gintama stopped to only be announced to be picked up later.  Then again, filler "months" could come about if the series is popular enough for the fans to withstand it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 2, 2011)

ZyX said:


> There's nothing wrong with stopping anime, to be picked up later.  Hajime no Ippo stopped and picked up again and then stopped to be picked up again in the future.  Gintama stopped to only be announced to be picked up later.  Then again, filler "months" could come about if the series is popular enough for the fans to withstand it.


I ain't seeing Naruto fans being too happy about the current fillers.


----------



## ZyX (Jan 2, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> I ain't seeing Naruto fans being too happy about the current fillers.



They put up with Naruto's Golden Showers, Laughing Shino, Spicy Curry, Tony the Tiger, etc., so a little more shouldn't hurt them.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 2, 2011)

Ergo Proxy said:


> It's been beating Bleach?
> 
> What kind of numbers are the big 3 getting as well at FT?





> Ratings for the week of December 6th - 12th:
> 
> 20.8%(22.4%) 12/12 18:30-19:00 CX* Sazae-san
> 14.2%(13.7%) 12/12 18:00-18:30 CX* Chibi Maruko-chan
> ...





> Ratings for the week of December 13th - 19th:
> 
> 21.2%(20.8%) 12/19 18:30-19:00 CX* Sazae-san
> 14.7%(14.2%) 12/19 18:00-18:30 CX* Chibi Maruko-chan
> ...



So Naruto Shippuden fillers are beating Fairy Tail and they're suppose to run until June


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Bleach anime is pretty boring. I thought everything that happened would be better in anime but meh, its a let down besides H2 Ichigo and Stark.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2011)

Cash said:


> Bleach anime is pretty boring. I thought everything that happened would be better in anime but meh, its a let down besides H2 Ichigo and Stark.



 filling in for Kubo is harder then it looks.


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I guess so because the way Kubo did it, it was tough to make an epic fight out of. Ulq was levels ahead of Ichigo and Barragan was untouchable. So the action was just someone dodging or getting wrecked for a minute then start back talking. Especially the Harribel fight. Thats just episodes of Hitsugaya dodging attacks and talking. Stark was the only that got put into an actual sword fight.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 2, 2011)

Bleach has nice fights though, better than Fairy Tail's


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Yea, just not in the current anime arc.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 2, 2011)

Cash said:


> Bleach anime is pretty boring. I thought everything that happened would be better in anime but meh, its a let down besides H2 Ichigo and Stark.



I thought the frist arc of Bleach was fine. Then kubo started to repeat the arcs. Now he just rebooted the manga.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 2, 2011)

Cash said:


> Yea, just not in the current anime arc.


Eh....
Character staredowns > Nakama punches


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey guys looks like FT is gonna win the manga of the month subforum, lets keep it acive with many posts and threads, not like decembers month XD. If its popular enough they may decide we need a whole subforum for FT(a boi can dream)

Anyways, i gotz dibs on the "The Official Fanservice/Tits Thread" so don't stealz it. I'll be sure to keep it very organized and full,


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 2, 2011)

I got dibs on the complaint thread


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

I also got dibs on the 

"The Official Gildartz>Mest Thread" the
"The Heart, The Gildartz Thread" the
"Since when were you under the Impression Gildartz wasn't on the island thread" the
"Gildartz, epic picture Thread" the
"Gildartz vs Sakura" thread, the
"Almighty Gildartz" thread, and maybe even the

"Which tits are the best" thread, the
"Fairy Tail for your soul" thread, the <-This one is going to be true, no trolling


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 2, 2011)

^This is gonna be a long month


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

with epic threads, seriouls yguys, those are mine, dont take em :ho
Edit: okay maybe not gildartz vs sakura thread.


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Eh....
> Character staredowns > Nakama punches



gtfo CB


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

The official Mest>Mashima thread 
The official Mest>FT thread
THe Official Mest>NF thread
The Offical Mest>Universe thread


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 2, 2011)

All Mest threads are troll threads 

On that note the One Piece > Fairy Tail threads are gonna be trolltastic!


----------



## Shika (Jan 2, 2011)

Cash, you can make just one thread for all of that. 

Official Bullshit thread.


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> All Mest threads are troll threads
> 
> On that note the One Piece > Fairy Tail threads are gonna be trolltastic!


May the neg gods be with you. Which is Mest. 


Shika said:


> Cash, you can make just one thread for all of that.
> 
> Official Bullshit thread.



Mest>Akito thread


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 2, 2011)

Why Mest is the best thing to happen in Fairy Tail until Mashima decides to draw nipples on his characters thread


----------



## Aerik (Jan 2, 2011)

got dibs on the 'feels good to be manga of the month -thread'


----------



## Shika (Jan 2, 2011)

Cash said:


> Mest>Akito thread



lololol Akito lurks FT. Mest has no chance.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 2, 2011)

Can I have the FT>Negima thread


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

Shika said:


> Cash, you can make just one thread for all of that.
> 
> Official Bullshit thread.



You just won the internetz for that, reps to you sir


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 2, 2011)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Can I have the FT>Negima thread



Rubbing salt in the wound there.....


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Can I have the FT>Negima thread



and beserk


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 2, 2011)

Sitό said:


> and beserk


negged


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> negged



aww, it was only a joke. beserk is better than FT


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Mest has done the biggest shonen mindfuck ever. So yes he is much better than Gildartz !


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Why Mest is the best thing to happen in Fairy Tail until Mashima decides to draw nipples on his characters thread


Mest has nipples








Judge Fudge said:


> negged




FT solos


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

lol garra , you must think that what you have quoted in your sig is true,


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

Dibs on "Fairy Hills Respect" thread. If you don't know what that's a respect thread for, quit reading this manga, you obviously aren't a fan


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

Lol who doesn't know what Fairy Hills is, thats means you enjoy the plot more than the tits. And thats like saying you like Kubo for his excellent pacing and non dullness of Bleach.

Edit: with all these 'dibs' posts im sure we'll actually be a live subforum, 

P.s ANYONE WHO STEALS MY "THE OFFICIAL TITS THREAD" WILL BE FUCKING KILLED


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Gildarz can continue to try to copy Shanks as much as he wants...he still sucks...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

Sitό said:


> P.s ANYONE WHO STEALS MY "THE OFFICIAL TITS THREAD" WILL BE FUCKING KILLED


 
Don't worry, Fairy Hills Respect thread is just a tribute to all the FT womenz (main women included) and won't be tits oriented.

...

Possibly won't be anyways, it's kinda hard to make a respect thread about FT women and not have tits.


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

The Official Mest is awesome thread.....and tits.


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

It will have tits, I don't mind, but im just going to get a whole bunch of pics and dump them there 



Cash said:


> The Official Mest is awesome thread.....and tits.



Oh fuck you, you silly troll


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

Cash said:


> The Official Mest is awesome thread.....and tits.


 
inb4 Mest thread has Wendy tits.


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

Mest thread had wendy tits


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Im pretty sure Mest can make them work. Thats how bad ass he is.


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

Gildartz already made them work you silly goose, didnt you read that same doujin I did?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Gildarz can continue to try to copy Shanks as much as he wants...he still sucks...


 
Also negged


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

Lol he's just mad cause, eh my head hurts to much to come up with a 'you made phrase'

Time to make some edit for my edit thread, can anyone give me some ideas? whether it be gifs or cut and paste things i'll do it.


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

The Doujin I rolled up on had Gildarts and Makarov


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

Lol theres no such thing, even if there was it would be Makarov fucking lucy then lucy telling him he's so big and makes it bigger with his magic. Then he cums and passes out. then gildartz come in , pulls out his wang, its bigger than makarovs giant one with his powers. Lucy comments on how much bigger than makarov's it is.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 2, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Lol theres no such thing, even if there was it would be Makarov fucking lucy then lucy telling him he's so big and makes it bigger with his magic. Then he cums and passes out. then gildartz come in , pulls out his wang, its bigger than makarovs giant one with his powers. Lucy comments on how much bigger than makarov's it is.



lol this sounds like Lucy is the slut of the whole guild


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Lol theres no such thing, even if there was it would be Makarov fucking lucy then lucy telling him he's so big and makes it bigger with his magic. Then he cums and passes out. then gildartz come in , pulls out his wang, its bigger than makarovs giant one with his powers. Lucy comments on how much bigger than makarov's it is.


 
Makarov has a heart attack while doing Lucy. He dies happy.


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

^yeah cuz he did it while using his powers which made more_ cum_ out



luffy no haki said:


> lol this sounds like Lucy is the slut of the whole guild



In the doujin i'v read she is


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

99.9% of the time Lucy is the token slut of the guild because she's the one who ends up in the fanservice role the most. Just like Nami is usually the token slut of One Piece, only Lucy is a better character than Nami


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

The one I saw had GIldarts use anal crash, tear Makarov's asshole into small pieces with blood everywhere. After 10 minutes of recovery, Makarov showed him what a man was and went giant mode and proceeded to destroy Gildarts mentally and anally.


It was quite a disgusting scene.


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

^that was your dream my good sir. 

Nah I like Fary Tail fanservice and but you don't mess with Nami(even tho she doesnt get as much as Lucy).

edit: actuallly I like the fanservice of Lucys more but you said 'character' Oda did a great fucking job on Nami's character. Made her a badass with a nice ass, and tits


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

Sitό said:


> edit: actuallly I like the fanservice of Lucys more but you said 'character' Oda did a great fucking job on Nami's character. Made her a badass with a nice ass, and tits


 
Implying Lucy is not a badass character with a nice ass and tits in her own right


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

Lucy has nice tits and ass but her character isn't on Namis level.

If you were talking about Erza it would be a different story


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes how exactly Lucy is badass..fighting with summons aint badass ...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Yes how exactly Lucy is badass..fighting with summons aint badass ...


 
Bitch do I need to teach you a lesson using Pokemon and Cardcaptor Sakura?



> Lucy has nice tits and ass but her character isn't on Namis level.
> 
> If you were talking about Erza it would be a different story


 
Erza is far above Nami's level, and how dare you say Lucy's character isn't on Nami's level


----------



## Velocity (Jan 2, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Yes how exactly Lucy is badass..fighting with summons aint badass ...



Red would like to have a word with you.


----------



## KBL (Jan 2, 2011)

Dibs on 
"Gajeel is manly and more awesome than you"
and

"Fairy Tail is awesome, lol haters".


.


----------



## Aerik (Jan 2, 2011)

Gerards gonna Gerard


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

Aerik said:


> Gerards gonna Gerard


 
Oh that reminds me. Also dibs on the "Gerard, Gerard Everywhere" thread


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 2, 2011)

Gerards, Gerards everywhere!



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Oh that reminds me. Also dibs on the "Gerard, Gerard Everywhere" thread



DAMMIT!


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

. WE ARE GERARD.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Gerards, Gerards everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMIT!


 


Cash said:


> . WE ARE GERARD.


----------



## KBL (Jan 2, 2011)

Noooooo

Damn you Giku .


----------



## Pipe (Jan 2, 2011)

dibs on the Laxus thread and lol giku


----------



## Rene (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm back.

In the entirety of 2011 so far this thread has been a disappointment. Come on guys.


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

FT is MoTM Rene, This is victory


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 2, 2011)

FT should have its own subsection...


----------



## KBL (Jan 2, 2011)

Check the MOTM Rene.

.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

Dark Jecht said:


> FT should have its own subsection...


 
When did you start posting here and I not notice?


----------



## Rene (Jan 2, 2011)

Cash said:


> FT is MoTM Rene, This is victory


What ... I ... what?

Double the votes of Berserk?

Whereas I don't lose either way, I am disappointed deep inside.


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

FT>Berserk


----------



## Rene (Jan 2, 2011)

Cash said:


> FT>Berserk


Ganta, we went over this before.


----------



## Rene (Jan 2, 2011)

Dark Jecht said:


> FT should have its own subsection...


We also went over this before as well.


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Rene said:


> Ganta, we went over this before.



Berserk doesnt have Mest. Automatically awful .


----------



## Thor (Jan 2, 2011)

Cash said:


> . WE ARE GERARD.



Everyone should use the same avy of Gerard for like 1 week. 

Just out of spite


----------



## KBL (Jan 2, 2011)

Fairy Tail raped the MOTM.

It's over .


----------



## Pipe (Jan 2, 2011)

Berserker doesn't have anything to discuss this month, that is what the haters can't see, FT in the other hand.


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Berserker doesn't have anything to discuss this month, that is what the haters can't see, FT in the other hand.


----------



## KBL (Jan 2, 2011)

Berserk doesn't deserve the MOTM.

Not when you don't have nothing to talk about since we don't have new recent chapters.

Fairy Tail is on a roll.


----------



## Rene (Jan 2, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Everyone should use the same avy of Gerard for like 1 week.
> 
> Just out of spite


While I would probably get negs a plenty, it would also be sort of hilarious.



Pipe said:


> Berserker doesn't have anything to discuss this month, that is what the haters can't see, FT in the other hand.





KBL said:


> Berserk doesn't deserve the MOTM.
> 
> Not when you don't have nothing to talk about since we don't have new recent chapters.
> 
> Fairy Tail is on a roll.


In the same manner that you vote for what gives the most discussion, some people will vote for what they feel is of the highest quality. 

In the end the most popular series will win, but you shouldn't go about and be a nuisance because another series wins. I'm simply stating that I'm more someone who'll vote for what he knows and what he believes is the better series.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

Rene said:


> In the same manner that you vote for what gives the most discussion, some people will vote for what they feel is of the highest quality.
> 
> In the end the most popular series will win, but you shouldn't go about and be a nuisance because another series wins. I'm simply stating that I'm more someone who'll vote for what he knows and what he believes is the better series.


 
See, the problem with your above statement is.. well.. there's a certain group of people on these forums that do exactly that by trying to alter the flow of which manga will win.


----------



## Aerik (Jan 2, 2011)

The funny thing is that people find it so important, I think its nice that FT wins but I wouldn't care one bit if Berserk or Negima would win. Also debates about which manga is superiour to another are silly, everyone has their own opinion and tbh you should read what you like. 

The trolling in MotM thread is delicious though, I feel like I've had enough drama for the first 2 months of 2011


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Giku did well yesterday, I must say


----------



## KBL (Jan 2, 2011)

Rene said:


> In the same manner that you vote for what gives the most discussion, some people will vote for what they feel is of the highest quality.
> 
> In the end the most popular series will win, *but you shouldn't go about and be a nuisance because another series wins*. I'm simply stating that I'm more someone who'll vote for what he knows and what he believes is the better series.



Tell that to the OBD.

.


----------



## Xion (Jan 2, 2011)

There will be Happy threads as far as the eye can see!


----------



## Xion (Jan 2, 2011)

Aye!

**


----------



## Rene (Jan 2, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> See, the problem with your above statement is.. well.. there's a certain group of people on these forums that do exactly that by trying to alter the flow of which manga will win.


Well most of the people you're referring for do know the manga they're voting for and do actually like that manga a lot (Bastard!!, JJBA, Berserk, etc) are all terribly well known and liked series among said group and they vote for it because they like it.

Though there is a certain group of them that will lash out if something they don't like happens most of them simply don't care about who really wins and only do it because they like seeing the other group whining about it. As for that other group, well I can honestly say that it annoys me in some form as well, but I honestly just can't care enough about a fiction to really lash out about it.



Aerik said:


> The funny thing is that people find it so important,


The funny thing is that you don't understand how important this actually is.  ** 

There are lives at stake here man.



> I think its nice that FT wins but I wouldn't care one bit if Berserk or Negima would win.


Pretty much the same here, I've grown accostumed to it after voting several times for Negima and being on the receiving end of it. 



> Also debates about which manga is superiour to another are silly, everyone has their own opinion and tbh you should read what you like.


Everyone should read what they like, however there are certain aspects to a story and artwork that aren't simply opinionated, so that argument only goes so far, however just because someone else doesn't like what you like doesn't mean you shouldn't read it anymore. That's the pussy's ways out, if someone acts unreasonable just point that shit out.


> The trolling in MotM thread is delicious though, I feel like I've had enough drama for the first 2 months of 2011






KBL said:


> Tell that to the OBD.
> 
> .


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 2, 2011)

Fairy Tail is the greatest manga next to Bleach. It's only natural it's going to win MoTM in a rape land slide.


----------



## Xion (Jan 2, 2011)

Rene said:


> In the end the most popular series will win, but you shouldn't go about and be a nuisance because another series wins. I'm simply stating that I'm more someone who'll vote for what he knows and what he believes is the better series.



Nayers gonna nay.

Berserk is my favorite manga by far. But I except Fairy Tail has so much more discussion potential at the moment and given the current arc, I voted for it. 

Plus, Happy is awesome.


----------



## Aerik (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy is awesome

Too bad a Gerard set for all the fairy tail members would be even more awesome.


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Rene said:


> Well most of the people you're referring for do know the manga they're voting for and do actually like that manga a lot (Bastard!!, JJBA, Berserk, etc) are all terribly well known and liked series among said group and they vote for it because they like it.
> 
> Though there is a certain group of them that will lash out if something they don't like happens most of them simply don't care about who really wins and only do it because they like seeing the other group whining about it. As for that other group, well I can honestly say that it annoys me in some form as well, but I honestly just can't care enough about a fiction to really lash out about it.
> 
> ...



I dont understand that. Art will forever be opinionated. Sure, you can discuss what has the most complex story and etc. But art? idk man. 

Example, I think the art style for old manga suck. Fist of the North Star (come at me ) and Devilman to name a few. But others love it. How do we decide which one of us is wrong in this situation?


----------



## KBL (Jan 2, 2011)

You didn't go there Cash ,


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

KBL said:


> You didn't go there Cash ,


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 2, 2011)

Cash said:


> I dont understand that. Art will forever be opinionated. Sure, you can discuss what has the most complex story and etc. But art? idk man.
> 
> Example, I think the art style for old manga suck. Fist of the North Star (come at me ) and Devilman to name a few. But others love it. *How do we decide which one of us is wrong in this situation?*



By asking me obviously.

FT art is clearly nearly unparalleled in the manga world. Anybody who disagrees with me is automatically wrong.


----------



## Rene (Jan 2, 2011)

Cash said:


> I dont understand that. Art will forever be opinionated. Sure, you can discuss what has the most complex story and etc. But art? idk man.
> 
> Example, I think the art style for old manga suck. Fist of the North Star (come at me ) and Devilman to name a few. But others love it. How do we decide which one of us is wrong in this situation?


There is a difference between the artwork being good and you not liking the style.

For example, lets use Fist of the North Star. The artwork takes skill as he does pay attention to a certain anatomy and has a certain consistency, he also use various different character models and styles which gives the art variety.

This however doesn't mean you have to like this particular style, it simply means that from an artists point of view, it takes skill to accomplish. Moreso than simply filling everything up with ink or leaving large empty white spaces.

For example the original Fist of the North Star manga early on (chapter 40ish) doesn't have the best background artwork whereas this might be an appeal to certain people, in which case they'll enjoy Bastard!! and Berserk for its rich background artwork (and character details as well)


----------



## Aerik (Jan 2, 2011)

indeed its like you say Rene, I for one like the Bleach, Naruto and especially Fairy Tail artwork. I havent really read berserk but somehow the art doesnt appeal to me. 

The same holds true for the plot of a manga. Most people dislike bleach at the moment for example while I enjoy it (not as much as other manga's though). The same will prolly hold true for most manga and anime and comparing the plot of naruto to one piece feels like discussing what my favorite flavor of ice cream is.


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Good post Rene . Its shitty but I wont deny the skills it takes to draw it.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 2, 2011)

FT almost has 300 votes now


----------



## KBL (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

All of them look like Gerard.


----------



## Rene (Jan 2, 2011)

Good to see we can share a common ground. 

But honestly, don't tell me Bleach can hold a candle to this:


*Spoiler*: __ 




page

or this

page





Or in the case of Bastard!!, this:


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Those Berserk pics are honestly fantastic.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 2, 2011)

I need a Fairy Tail set... I'm thinking a Levy one...


----------



## Aerik (Jan 2, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I need a Fairy Tail set... I'm thinking a Levy one...



it has been decided for you, It will be a gerard set.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Im serious


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 2, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I need a Fairy Tail set... *I'm thinking a Levy one... *



No.....try again...


----------



## Aerik (Jan 2, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> No.....try again...



it could be a levy set with gerard's face.......


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 2, 2011)

Aerik said:


> it could be a levy set with gerard's face.......



That would be a Gerard set with Gerards face then


----------



## Aerik (Jan 2, 2011)

imagine this pic with gerards head



Now tell me what you think


----------



## Aerik (Jan 2, 2011)

I really have to get photoshop again, got so many idea's


----------



## Rene (Jan 2, 2011)

Cash said:


> Those Berserk pics are honestly fantastic.


At least you've learned to appreciate quality. 



Lyra said:


> I need a Fairy Tail set... I'm thinking a Levy one...


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Lyra should cosplay as Levy and pull of same pose. 

All in favor say yay,


----------



## Aerik (Jan 2, 2011)

AYE SIR!


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



yay


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

Do people still honestly really like bleach? i only read it for it to end but i guess thats not gonna happen soon 
Honestly i kind of enjoy it but its not like i have to have it now, like i have to have one piece, i like many mangas better than bleach but still even tho its opnionated i really dislike it when people say things like Bleach is way better than one piece.


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2011)

Kana smashu...


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2011)

pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft, just realize already that Kana smashu is gonna end the old guild leader.


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2011)

speaking of sets, I should swap to a Kana set... or Lucy... or Erza for that matter.............. Anyone want to make one?


I won't cred anything in my sig (I never do, hate text there) but I will rep you... though my rep is a good 2.6 million lower than it should be (Gooba is a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)... SHE HAD FRECKLES!!!!!)

I'm still good for 1k or 2


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

I would if I could. Im going to look for Cana stock and make a request. Something with beer dripping down her tits would be nice


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2011)

^
Read above edit before you do if you're one of those who like it cred'ed


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone else thinks that Purehito looks like Big Boss from MGS?


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

lol didnt notice until you said something. They do look alike.


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, it's pretty common knowledge that Mashima is a gaming nerd so


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

Why doesn't Fairy Tail just over?


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2011)

What? English please...


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Take it to a shop and this would be an awesome set.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 2, 2011)

DAT CANA            .


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

lol it was a troll jokish post. 

I took it from somone guy in the soul library that made a thread of"Why doesnt bleach just over" I sided with him. really i just want bleach to end.


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Fuck you Blinky, Juvia the best. Hater.


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

The fuck is up with people drawing fat versions of the FT women on DeviantART


----------



## Blinky (Jan 2, 2011)

Cash said:


> Fuck you Blinky, Juvia the best. Hater.



Yucky Juvia.



Cash said:


> The fuck is up with people drawing fat versions of the FT women on DeviantART



It's a fetish.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2011)

Cash said:


> The fuck is up with people drawing fat versions of the FT women on DeviantART



That happens with all anime/manga.

I have no idea why these phenomenons happen though.

Maybe fat fetish?


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 2, 2011)

Cash said:


> The fuck is up with people drawing fat versions of the FT women on DeviantART



I need pics nao


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Might just be shitty drawing. On to more important things:





Discuss


----------



## wolfteam000 (Jan 2, 2011)

One week without manga and the thread discussion has degenerated into this


----------



## Blinky (Jan 2, 2011)

Juvia is yucky 


discuss


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

wolfteam000 said:


> One week without manga and the thread discussion has degenerated into this


----------



## Aerik (Jan 2, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Juvia is hot
> 
> 
> fap



fixed


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Juvia is yucky
> 
> 
> discuss



Nope.avi               .


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2011)

Cash said:


> Take it to a shop and this would be an awesome set.



Already had that stock once.


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Figured. thats the problem with Kana. Not enough Art of her going around.


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2011)

Erza and Lucy are accepted.


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

This is nice.


----------



## Kenzo (Jan 2, 2011)

Fanart sucks. I mean what the hell is this?


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Its beautiful.


----------



## Kenzo (Jan 2, 2011)

Erza is beautiful

Lisanna is lol


----------



## KBL (Jan 2, 2011)

Aerik said:


> imagine this pic with gerards head
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me what you think



From where is that image?


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2011)

Freija said:


> The king of this thread, also the creator of Kana Smashu



 Sorry but that guy was banned. tell me another story. Your Kana smashu is puny in comparison


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 2, 2011)

Well at least you guys won't be bored after a chapter is released this month


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Sorry but that guy was banned. tell me another story. Your Kana smashu is puny in comparison



Hmm, no I'm quite unbanned... At the moment, one never knows when the staff gets bitchy again.

Also, kana smashu is the greatest attack in the history of any verse because it can blow the fabrics of manga reality away and merge mangas and then blow that universe up too, it's fucking OP and that's why Kana doesn't use it


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 2, 2011)

What? then kana is aizen!?


----------



## Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Blah, I really want this next chapter.


----------



## BVB (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know how many times I said that already:

Holy shit freija's back.


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Lucy and Natsu with dark hair and Virgo with another haircut :33.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 3, 2011)

Started reading this shit a few days ago and finally caught up.


----------



## BVB (Jan 3, 2011)

KBL said:


> Lucy and Natsu with dark hair and Virgo with another haircut :33.



that's from mashima's other manga : monster hunter orage


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Started reading this shit a few days ago and finally caught up.



Fantastic my fellow friend .


----------



## Enigma (Jan 3, 2011)

KBL 

There's something I don't get though. If that one guy is Zeref, why doesn't he want to kill anyone?


----------



## Kenzo (Jan 3, 2011)

Enigma said:


> KBL
> 
> There's something I don't get though. If that one guy is Zeref, why doesn't he want to kill anyone?



Unknown at this point.


----------



## Laxus (Jan 3, 2011)

Enigma said:


> There's something I don't get though. If that one guy is Zeref, why doesn't he want to kill anyone?



He's not thinking right though. We'll need to wait a while until Mashima lets us know what's wrong with him.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Mashima's art sure is shitty 

He's even lazier than Kubo


----------



## Aerik (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Mashima's art sure is shitty
> 
> He's even lazier than Kubo



At least he makes some backgrounds


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 3, 2011)

Enigma said:


> KBL
> 
> There's something I don't get though. If that one guy is Zeref, why doesn't he want to kill anyone?



It's been said that he is in a sleeping like state, and is yet to be awakened. Or at least that's what Ultear is saying. Hard to tell though.


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Mashima's art sure is shitty
> 
> He's even lazier than Kubo



Why i can't take your opinion seriously?.

Maybe if u say something good about Mashima i would... maybe .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

They both get points for making hawter women then most.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 3, 2011)

WHICH ONE IS WHICH?


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> I don't know how many times I said that already:
> 
> Holy shit freija's back.



The Kana smashu sense was tingling and brought me back to this place.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Aerik said:


> At least he makes some backgrounds




And maybe shitty is not a good for it, lazy fits it better


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

That one is Kubo and that one is Mashima.


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Both are .


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2011)

All japs look alike


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

Freija said:


> The Kana smashu sense was tingling and brought me back to this place.



 More like Ban lifted(....again) and the jail bird is back. I wonder how long till you head back to the ban.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 3, 2011)

I think mangakas are keeping some secrets about sunglasses to themselves.


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> More like Ban lifted(....again) and the jail bird is back. I wonder how long till you head back to the ban.



 I've managed since ummm... I don't remember when Gooba reset my rep, but yeah it's been a couple of months... No wait, that's a lie I was banned for breaking the thread limit too


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

KBL said:


> Why i can't take your opinion seriously?.


Cause you're a fantard? Just as well I don't take fantards seriously either


KBL said:


> Maybe if u say something good about Mashima i would... maybe .


So unless I say something good about his mediocre artwork then I'll be taken seriously bu you of all people? Yeah I'll surely get on that


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2011)

The artwork isn't the best, but it's not bad either.


example of great artwork in a weekly manga






(Vinland only later swapped to monthly, this was drawn when it was weekly)



Comparing it to a monthly manga like Bastard or a bi-weekly, which is still almost monthly(since the manga-ka is a lazy ass bitch and never releases chapters) like Berserk is stupid as fuck.

Anyone who does, is stupid.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Well nobody is stupid enough to compare a monthly series to a weekly one. I'll give Mashima credit that he does more work than most mangaka running in a weekly series, releasing three chapters out of the same time then going to work on a monthly series and finally coming back to release a new chapter next week, it makes me wonder how he has time to play video games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Well nobody is stupid enough to compare a monthly series to a weekly one. I'll give Mashima credit that he does more work than most mangaka running in a weekly series, releasing three chapters out of the same time then going to work on a monthly series and finally coming back to release a new chapter next week, *it makes me wonder how he has time to play video games.*



 How do you think he has been railroading the endings to his arcs?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 3, 2011)

Freija said:


> The artwork isn't the best, but it's not bad either.
> 
> 
> example of great artwork in a weekly manga
> ...



You do realise Vinland Saga is drawn by at least five people, right? I don't just mean people who clean things up a little, or draw the occasional background... Kubo, as an example, hardly lets his assistants do anything - which should be pretty obvious, really.

In Vinland Saga, the assistants draw as much as Yukimura (I'm pretty sure there was even a time when they actually drew more, close to when the manga was made monthly because Yukimura couldn't handle the schedule). I'm not putting the guy down, the art was always exceptional - but most weekly Shonen manga is drawn by one person who hands over editing duties to the their assistants, getting them to clean up panels that are messy or fill in minor empty areas before the finalised draft is sent to the actual editors. Yukimura would get all four of his assistants drawing this or that panel while he worked on another, then they'd all clean up each other's work so that within a week the entire chapter was drawn to the same high standard.

So it isn't fair to compare the art of something like Vinland Saga or Berserk to normal weekly manga... The only reason they look that good is because more people work on them. If Bleach still looked like it does after Kubo relinquished as much work to his assistants as Yukimura does, _then_ you'd have a reason to complain.


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2011)

Lyra said:


> You do realise Vinland Saga is drawn by at least five people, right? I don't just mean people who clean things up a little, or draw the occasional background... Kubo, as an example, hardly lets his assistants do anything - which should be pretty obvious, really.
> 
> In Vinland Saga, the assistants draw as much as Yukimura (I'm pretty sure there was even a time when they actually drew more, close to when the manga was made monthly because Yukimura couldn't handle the schedule). I'm not putting the guy down, the art was always exceptional - but most weekly Shonen manga is drawn by one person who hands over editing duties to the their assistants, getting them to clean up panels that are messy or fill in minor empty areas before the finalised draft is sent to the actual editors. Yukimura would get all four of his assistants drawing this or that panel while he worked on another, then they'd all clean up each other's work so that within a week the entire chapter was drawn to the same high standard.
> 
> So it isn't fair to compare the art of something like Vinland Saga or Berserk to normal weekly manga... The only reason they look that good is because more people work on them. If Bleach still looked like it does after Kubo relinquished as much work to his assistants as Yukimura does, _then_ you'd have a reason to complain.



Hey wait, isn't this exactly the same argument I made?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> How do you think he has been railroading the endings to his arcs?


It all makes sense now........


----------



## Rene (Jan 3, 2011)

Lyra said:


> So it isn't fair to compare the art of something like Vinland Saga or Berserk to normal weekly manga... The only reason they look that good is because more people work on them. If Bleach still looked like it does after Kubo relinquished as much work to his assistants as Yukimura does, _then_ you'd have a reason to complain.


You do realise Miura doesn't have a mountain of assistants and does the ground artwork himself, right?

Though considering the time it takes, he better put out something good.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 3, 2011)

Rene said:


> You do realise Miura doesn't have a mountain of assistants and does the ground artwork himself, right?
> 
> Though considering the time it takes, he better put out something good.



Miura is like Hirano, nobody questions how long it takes them to write chapters because they're always mindblowingly awesome and most companies would bend over backwards and lick their own anus for a chance to publish their work.


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Cause you're a fantard? Just as well I don't take fantards seriously either



I can't take seriously the opinion of someone that hates everything about something and tries to be a good "troll" doing it. .

Bad job my friend, bad job. 

If i'm a fantard, you're terrible just like me, we're like the alpha and the omega! .





Judge Fudge said:


> So unless I say something good about* his mediocre artwork* then I'll be taken seriously bu you of all people? Yeah I'll surely get on that



His artwork is good, why mediocre? lol.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Lyra said:


> *Miura is like Hirano*, nobody questions how long it takes them to write chapters because they're always mindblowingly awesome and most companies would bend over backwards and lick their own anus for a chance to publish their work.


No, Hirano is infamously known for being a lazy bastard by his fans and his fellow peers in the industry, hell when he was an assistant for a series the mangaka called him a lazy bastard. But for some mangaka being lazy is their appeal like Kazushi Hagiwara (BASTARD!) who's pretty much made an insane character based on his likeness to grovel towards his readers for being late on a release.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, Judge Fudge needs a lesson or two in trolling if this is the best he's got.


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

He will get better at trolling, i hope .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

KBL said:


> I can't take seriously the opinion of someone that hates everything about something and tries to be a good "troll" doing it. .





Lyra said:


> Yes, Judge Fudge needs a lesson or two in trolling if this is the best he's got.





KBL said:


> He will get better at trolling, i hope .


It's still pretty funny that they're users who post here that don't know the meaning of trolling but I guess I expect no better from tards


KBL said:


> Bad job my friend, bad job.
> 
> If i'm a fantard, you're terrible just like me, we're like the alpha and the omega! .









KBL said:


> His artwork is good, why mediocre? lol.


This is why I don't argue with fantards because their incredible biased with negate everything that is said to suit them in favor even though what they post makes no sense, and KBL is just as worse as the few narutards we have left on this forum.


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Like i said, you're terrible just like me!

You hate everything about FT without reason like a hater just like i love everything about Ft without using my reason because i'm a fantard.

Perfect! .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

KBL said:


> Like i said, you're terrible just like me!
> 
> You hate everything about FT *without reason* like a hater just like i love everything about Ft without using my reason because i'm a fantard.
> 
> Perfect! .


Yes because I blindly hate the shitty writing and the fact Mashima rushes or screws up halfway towards the end, while you relish about it blindly following it without given any insight or reasons only using low-level 4chan-esque responses. Not sure which is worst.


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Yes because I blindly hate the shitty writing and the fact Mashima rushes or screws up halfway towards the end,


Bla bla bla, the same argument you always use... you can do it better Fudge, i know it. 



Judge Fudge said:


> while you relish about it blindly following it without given any insight or reasons only using low-level 4chan-esque responses. Not sure which is worst.



Yeah just like you!

I told you! .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

It's like I'm truly talking to child, why am I wasting my time with this loon. Do yourself a favor and stop projecting on other people just because you resort to childlike tactics when you can't even come up with an argument


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

The irony is killing me.

.

In other news, like i said 3 days ago... Fairy Tail is winning the MOTM with almost 300 votes.

Talk about rape. .


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> It's like I'm truly talking to child, *why am I wasting my time with this loon*. Do yourself a favor and stop projecting on other people just because you resort to childlike tactics when you can't even come up with an argument


Here's a better one- why are you wasting your time in general? Seriously, what on Earth is your reason for coming to a thread about something you so obviously don't like. For the time I've been lurking this thread, I haven't understood what force drives you back here.


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Like i said, he's trying to troll but i think he's doing a poor job .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Let's see

[x] Misuse of a term or word

[x] Goes off on another irrelevant topic instead of proving his own stance

[x] Completely ignorant 

Yep you passed the test KBL congratulations:



Pesky Bug said:


> *Here's a better one- why are you wasting your time in general?* Seriously, what on Earth is your reason for coming to a thread about something you so obviously don't like. For the time I've been lurking this thread, I haven't understood what force drives you back here.


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

I love how he says i don't answer the topic and he goes and does the same .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

But I did answer, do I have to add illiterate to the list of your many failings KBL? Asking someone what are they doing wasting their time on an internet forum while they're doing the same thing is as retarded and redundant as asking something  why they need air to breathe.


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

Matty's favorite pic pek


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

^What?


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> But I did answer, do I have to add illiterate to the list of your many failings KBL? Asking someone what are they doing wasting their time on an internet forum while they're doing the same thing is as retarded and redundant as asking something  why they need air to breathe.



He asked you why you're in this thread if you're a terrible hater of the manga and Mashima in general.

Sorry Fudge, from now on i will use this image to answer you


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> ^What?


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

The Ippo images and that image are fucking epic.

Thanks to Matty :33.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

.......I don't get it


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Implying you don't hate the series.



And Matty is part of the Koy, you can't understand our manliness yet. .


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> I never said I hated this series or Mashima, *I just don't suck his dick like you, Lyra and Pesky Bug do is all. *What's so hard to understand?



Understandable considering your name is *Judge Fudge*. I'm sure you have another way of expressing your love for the series to Mashima.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> But I did answer, do I have to add illiterate to the list of your many failings KBL? Asking someone what are they doing wasting their time on an internet forum while they're doing the same thing is as retarded and redundant as asking something  why they need air to breathe.


The same thing? No, not even close. You kicked the ball over the stadium.
It's true that I'm wasting my time on the Internet, but unlike you, I'm not doing it in threads about things I dislike.



Judge Fudge said:


> I  just don't suck his dick like you, Lyra and Pesky Bug do is all. What's  so hard to understand?


The hell, man?  I haven't posted nearly enough in this thread for you say that. Just because I enjoy reading Fairy Tail doesn't mean I worship Hiro.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Understandable considering your name is *Judge Fudge*. I'm sure you have another way of expressing your love for the series to Mashima.





Pesky Bug said:


> The same thing? No, not even close.


You're asking someone what they're doing wasting their time while you're doing the same thing 



Pesky Bug said:


> You kicked the ball over the stadium.
> It's true that I'm wasting my time on the Internet, but unlike you, I'm not doing it in threads about things I dislike.


Who said I hated it?
You're right. But you're still wasting your time, hence making your question stupid in the first place. Instead of coming out of the circle jerk you're one of jerkers.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Who said I hated it?


Oh, I don't know, maybe the fact that you've only said negative things about Fairy Tail during the time I've been here?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Oh, I don't know, maybe the fact that you've only said negative things about Fairy Tail during the time I've been here?


Yeah like praising the past few chapters of this arc


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

No one has ever said I hated FT....and lord knows I blast it....I HAVE BLASTED THE HELL OUT OF IT!


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

I see I wasn't clear enough in my explanation. 

I apologize

Let me try again but this time using a picture to help you understand the situation.






I hope this helps


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I see I wasn't clear enough in my explanation.
> 
> I apologize
> 
> ...


 wtf man


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No one has ever said I hated FT....and lord knows I blast it....I HAVE BLASTED THE HELL OUT OF IT!


That's because you're not a jerk like me Vasto


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Yeah like praising the past few chapters of this arc


Oh, the past few chapters. Really, now? Good for you. Probably would've meant more if your bitching didn't outshine it all.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I see I wasn't clear enough in my explanation.


What exactly were you trying to explain? The image was to convey that you didn't get the reference or took it the wrong way 




And this is suppose to mean?


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Seeing him triying like this is fucking cute :33.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Oh, the past few chapters. Really, now? Good for you. Probably would've meant more if your bitching didn't outshine it all.


Not really sure what you're trying to prove at this point, I'm sorry I don't suck Mashima's dick hard enough like you do. If I think something is shit, I'll say it's shit, if you like the eat shit that's really your problem, the gain given that you're a *Pesky Bug * you're a attracted to shit regardless 

Edit: Oh I do wish I knew what KBL was saying about me but I turned off my idiot detector (ignore list) so I can't really see what nonsensical ramblings he's come up with.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> What exactly were you trying to explain? The image was to convey that you didn't get the reference or took it the wrong way
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't answer that for you.

There are some things a man has to figure out himself.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 3, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> When did you start posting here and I not notice?



Well, i post from time to time here...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I can't answer that for you.
> 
> There are some things a man has to figure out himself.


So basically nothing 

Good, I was afraid you had something worthwhile to discuss


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

> Edit: Oh I do wish I knew what KBL was saying about me but I turned off my idiot detector (ignore list) so I can't really see what nonsensical ramblings he's come up with.



But you're my alpha .


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 3, 2011)

if your done with he usual discussion over judge fudge's antics can we get onto FT. as much as the free bumps from this pushing FT to claymore's post count as much the fan art postings is great;   we have a new chapter this week. 

so more laxus this week or will he not even show this arc? 

I personally want more mest with his crazy facial expressions. that or more of zeref. 

at the very least natsu vs ultear rematch. (natsu can probably recognize her by smell so thus will run into her)
lol ultear is the time dragon slayer she eats time or clocks, called it first, i think?


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> So basically nothing
> 
> Good, I was afraid you had something worthwhile to discuss



It's nothing to me but something vital to you

But no worries for there's nothing to fear. You'll understand one day.

In other news



I've never seen something so beautiful before.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Not really sure what you're trying to prove at this point, I'm sorry I don't suck Mashima's dick hard enough like you do. If I think something is shit, I'll say it's shit, if you like the eat shit that's really your problem, the gain given that you're a *Pesky Bug * you're a attracted to shit regardless


I was never trying to prove anything at all. I also wasn't trying to make you like FT or Mashima or whatever else you think. I just wanted to know why you don't discuss topics that you genuinely like.

And the insects that *are* attracted to feces are too little in number for anyone to make a comment like that.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> In other news
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen something to beautiful before.



This is quite glorious yes


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> I was never trying to prove anything at all. I also wasn't trying to make you like FT or Mashima or whatever else you think.


Considering you've been pointing the finger assuming I don't like this series over your own bias I find it ironic that you'd make this comment 



Pesky Bug said:


> I just wanted to know why you don't discuss topics that you genuinely like.


I already told you that I don't hate this series, what more do you what? Also complaining on the internet is not uncommon kid. 


Pesky Bug said:


> And the insects that *are* attracted to feces are too little in number for anyone to make a comment like that.


Fascinating 


Sphyer said:


> It's nothing to me but something vital to you
> 
> But no worries for there's nothing to fear. You'll understand one day.


Understand what? Your nonsenical ramblings or the fact that you still don't get the joke 


Sphyer said:


> In other news
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen something so beautiful before.


If that's the case that's pretty sad


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

FT 300


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> If that's the case that's pretty sad



I know what you mean man.

It's a shame we can't have amazing things like this happen all the time.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I know what you mean man.
> 
> It's a shame we can't have amazing things like this happen all the time.


No the fact that you guys are making a big deal over MotM


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> No the fact that you guys are making a big deal over MotM



Im pretty sure if it wasn't a big deal, there wouldn't be a MotM and therefore you would miss another chance to bitch at something so try to think of it as us helping you.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Im pretty sure if it wasn't a big deal, there wouldn't be a MotM and therefore you would miss another chance to bitch at something so try to think of it as us helping you.




Did what you post make any sense? If you've been here long enough (obviously haven't) you'd know that winning MotM isn't exactly a testament to anything


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

And now you have problems with reading comp, oh my you do need help 


*Edit:* The fact that it received 300 votes and blew out the competition and is possibly going to get a temporary sub forum section is quite the big deal bro


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Mastic said:


> And now you have problems with reading comp, oh my you do need help


And now you're projecting now? Just because you can't word your sentences correctly to make them actually coherent doesn't mean you should try to say face due to you own stupidity 




Mastic said:


> *Edit:* The fact that it received 300 votes and blew out the competition and is possibly going to get a temporary sub forum section is quite the big deal bro


Once again, if you've been here long enough (obviously not) you'd see that it's not a big deal considering there have been alot of series that has had the same treatment done, that's how MotM works. Stop being retarded


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

God Movement said:


> no-one can stop us, "we" control who wins MotM and who doesn't





God Movement said:


> too late, "we" have already swayed the tides. Berserk is winning this month. you cannot override our influence





God Movement said:


> i've never seen so much terrible happen in the period of one hour in my life





Still just


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Poor GM, where's my new Bastard! chapter!

Edit: They should really just end the polls now. it's so sad looking at the amount of votes Negima got in comparison


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> And now you're projecting now? you should try to *say face *due to you own stupidity



You should really take your own advice and *save face*, bro





> Once again, if you've been here long enough (obviously not) you'd see that it's not a big deal considering there have been alot of series that has had the same treatment done, that's how MotM works. Stop being retarded



Once again the fact that over 500 people voted, for such a trivial thing as you make it sound, already proves that its still a big deal around here for you "veterans"


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Mastic said:


> You should really take your own advice and *save face*, bro


Uh, yeah repeating the same thing I said isn't gonna make you look any better kid. 





Mastic said:


> Once again the fact that over 500 people voted, for such a trivial thing as you make it sound, already proves that its still a big deal around here for you "veterans"


Uh 500 isn't even a fraction of the people who post here let alone make up the majority of the entire forum. You're just making yourself look stupid now getting excited over nothing.

Anyways, can't wait until tomorrow


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Once again, if you've been here long enough (obviously not) you'd see that it's not a big deal considering there have been alot of series that has had the same treatment done, that's how MotM works. Stop being retarded



What?

MoTM never had anywhere around 60ish votes in NF history for a manga. FT (Which was the underdog at the beginning of the votes and insulted for being shit) managed to *rape* the competition with record breaking amount of votes. The fact that many people were against it and talking shit about it not ever beating something like Berserk for example makes it all the more sweeter. I know you hate that FT won and all but you cannot deny that this is a huge accomplishment that FT fans should be proud off.

FT defeated the odds and we're finally going to have a section for a month to discuss all the great things about it.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Cash said:


> > Originally Posted by God Movement
> > no-one can stop us, "we" control who wins MotM and who doesn't
> 
> 
> ...



 Well then my point is proven then

@JFudge: When did I ever claim anywhere near the amount of people on this forum voted? 500 is quite the bit of ppl, no? 

Don't put shit in my mouth man just to make a point that you've already lost.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

^

Another perfect example of why this is too lulzy


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

lol God Movement.

lol Obd.

lol Fudge Judge.

  .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> What?
> 
> *MoTM never had anywhere around 60ish votes in NF history for a manga*. FT (Which was the underdog at the beginning of the votes and insulted for being shit) managed to *rape* the competition with record breaking amount of votes.


Untrue. For the past two years there wasn't much competition and most victories are a landslide between fans and those who care to vote. Before the subforums were made most votes round up to 300-600 votes a month because the subfroms weren't decided on. This is nothing but it is the most active the MotM thread has gotten in a while


Sphyer said:


> The fact that many people were against it and talking shit about it not ever beating something like Berserk for example makes it all the more sweeter. I know you hate that FT won and all but you cannot deny that this is a huge accomplishment that FT fans should be proud off.


It was against a series that's on hiatus and another that seems to have a very large amount of haters who just voted for FT to spite them, not necessarily an accomplishment.


Sphyer said:


> FT defeated the odds and we're finally going to have a section for a month to discuss all the great things about it.


What great things?


Mastic said:


> @JFudge: When did I ever claim anywhere near the amount of people on this forum voted? 500 is quite the bit of ppl, no?
> 
> 
> Mastic said:
> ...


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> ^
> 
> Another perfect example of why this is too lulzy



Im glad J.Fudge actually cares to debate something he thinks is "unimportant," for the last page and a half


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Isn't it sad that the most triumph thing for FT tards is winning MotM 



Mastic said:


> Im glad J.Fudge actually cares to debate something he thinks is "unimportant," for the last page and a half


I'm happy that you think winning MotM is "important" to the point that you'll make a jackass of yourself


----------



## Sito (Jan 3, 2011)

Why dont you all just shut the fuck up so we can discuss how awsome my new television is?


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> It was against a series that's on hiatus and another that seems to have a very large amount of haters who just voted for FT to spite them, not necessarily an accomplishment.



Thats not true at all though. People vote Berserk because its better. None of them care at all. How many times has a no name manga won just so they can rub it in Negima voters face? Thats what makes the GM quote so hilarious. they take pride in ruining it. FT was in 3rd place at the time we was chatting. An hour later it raped the polls. Do you know the next manga GM told me they were planning on voting? some saitama chainsaw manga. It has 6 chapters and finished. Thats how much influence they actually do have on MoTM. Thats what makes it sweet. Not the fact that its MoTM but people like my bro GM just got a sick burn


----------



## Xion (Jan 3, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Why dont you all just shut the fuck up so we can discuss how awsome my new television is?



Let's discuss how awesome Happy is.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Cash said:


> Thats not true at all though. People vote Berserk because its better. None of them care at all. How many times has a no name manga won just so they can rub it in Negima voters face? Thats what makes the GM quote so hilarious. they take pride in ruining it. FT was in 3rd place at the time we was chatting. An hour later it raped the polls. Do you know the next manga GM told me they were planning on voting? some saitama chainsaw manga. It has 6 chapters and finished. Thats how much influence they actually do have on MoTM. Thats what makes it sweet. Not the fact that its MoTM but people like my bro GM just got a sick burn


That is funny.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Im glad J.Fudge actually cares to debate something he thinks is "unimportant," for the last page and a half






Judge Fudge said:


> I'm happy that you think winning MotM is "important" to the point that you'll make a jackass of yourself






Judge Fudge said:


> Uh, yeah repeating the same thing I said isn't gonna make you look any better kid.


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy >>>>> HST.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 3, 2011)

Cash said:


> Do you know the next manga GM told me they were planning on voting? some *saitama chainsaw manga. It has 6 chapters and finished*. Thats how much influence they actually do have on MoTM. Thats what makes it sweet. Not the fact that its MoTM but people like my bro GM just got a sick burn



Quality > Quantity.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

KBL said:


> Happy >>>>> HST.



QFTFT


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Untrue. For the past two years there wasn't much competition and most victories are a landslide between fans and those who care to vote. Before the subforums were made most votes round up to 300-600 votes a month because the subfroms weren't decided on. This is nothing but it is the most active the MotM thread has gotten in a while



The point is that FT itself has a ridiculously high amount of votes for itself though. Going by what you said, votes would be more spread out but it would catch the interest of more people than it usually would. Votes still wouldn't be as high as FT is now in the end however.



> It was against a series that's on hiatus and another that seems to have a very large amount of haters who just voted for FT to spite them, not necessarily an accomplishment.



Even if Berserk was on hiatus, most people in the beginning would rather die than let Negima and FT win against Berserk. As for the negima haters voting for FT, that's possible but I doubt it's hardly even 10% of the vote. FT simply has that many people who enjoy reading it as far as I can tell. In the end, it seems more like you're trying to find ways to downplay the great win FT had with these excuses.



> What great things?



Don't you like Fairy Tail? If you do then figure out the great things


----------



## Sito (Jan 3, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Quality > Quantity.


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Quality > Quantity.





Yeah but the fact is... who the fuck will talk about that manga in the MOTM?.



Only... 4 persons?.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Mastic said:


>


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Quality > Quantity.



Luckily FT has both. Defeating the odds once again


----------



## Punpun (Jan 3, 2011)

KBL said:


> Yeah but the fact is... who the fuck will talk about that manga in the MOTM?.
> 
> 
> 
> Only... 4 persons?.



Even one thread is enough. 

Quality > Quantity. MotM is all about quality.

Ya know what's the most hilarious thing here ? Negima lost all chance to ever won it.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Cash said:


> *Luckily FT has both.* Defeating the odds once again


Don't make me post it......


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

Cash said:


> Thats not true at all though. People vote Berserk because its better. None of them care at all. How many times has a no name manga won just so they can rub it in Negima voters face? Thats what makes the GM quote so hilarious. they take pride in ruining it. FT was in 3rd place at the time we was chatting. An hour later it raped the polls. Do you know the next manga GM told me they were planning on voting? some saitama chainsaw manga. It has 6 chapters and finished. Thats how much influence they actually do have on MoTM. Thats what makes it sweet. Not the fact that its MoTM but people like my bro GM just got a sick burn



This also

Most people who act like they aren't mad by this are deep down furious.


----------



## Sito (Jan 3, 2011)

So theres more to talk about, we can talk about how many chapters there is, like discuss each arc. And we can discuss how the plot is going nicely as of now. And tits.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 3, 2011)

It been 2 weeks or sth like this that MH3 is out, expect the quality to drop.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> The point is that FT itself has a ridiculously high amount of votes for itself though.


Which initself isn't a big deal since series in the past who was listed have a greater number of people voting for it


Sphyer said:


> Going by what you said, votes would be more spread out but it would catch the interest of more people than it usually would. Votes still wouldn't be as high as FT is now in the end however.


500 is not that many, especially for one poll in comparison to the amount of users who post here



Sphyer said:


> Even if Berserk was on hiatus, most people in the beginning would rather die than let Negima and FT win against Berserk. As for the negima haters voting for FT, that's possible but I doubt it's hardly even 10% of the vote.



Apparently not enough cared 


Sphyer said:


> FT simply has that many people who enjoy reading it as far as I can tell.


That's because you're a fantard and there wasn't much of a competition to begin with given the odds. Logic won the day


Sphyer said:


> In the end, it seems more like you're trying to find ways to downplay the great win FT had with these excuses.


Dupes? Ever heard of them. Not uncommon. I just find it hilarious that you want to think this means anything



Sphyer said:


> Don't you like Fairy Tail? If you do then figure out the great things


....I've got nothing


Sphyer said:


> This also
> 
> Most people who act like they aren't mad by this are deep down furious.


Getting mad or happy over this is pathetic.

MotM is like winning the Special Olympics, eitherway you're still retarded


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Don't make me post it......



Could care less. What I think true or not isnt that serious. You think my opinion is shit, I think yours is shit. Im not here to change anyones view


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Cash said:


> Could care less. What I think true or not isnt that serious. You think my opinion is shit, I think yours is shit. Im not here to change anyones view


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Was this actually suppose to be some sort of _good_ comeback?

I am disappoint son.


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

Exactly


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Was this actually suppose to be some sort of _good_ comeback?
> 
> I am disappoint son.


The fact that you don't get the irony makes its sweeter


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Which initself isn't a big deal since series in the past who was listed have a greater number of people voting for it


I don't know about that 



> 500 is not that many, especially for one poll in comparison to the amount of users who post here



500 votes all together is irrelevant to me. It's about FT getting nearly 60% of the votes despite all the opposition against it.



> Dupes? Ever heard of them. Not uncommon



Why are people still talking about dupes ?

Mods have already said that the FT side has no dupes and if you looked at the poll and see how many "dupes" were banned you would see that the number is 0. The ironic part is Berserk is the only side that apparently used dupe votes (Zetta for example) so all these laughable excuses to downplay the votes are nonsense.



> ....I've got nothing



So then why are you even here ?

Seriously

If you have nothing you like about FT then move on to another manga and stop whining about it here. It makes no sense at all.



> Getting man or happy over this is pathetic.
> 
> MotM is like winning the Special Olympics, eitherway you're still retarded



Yeah

Obviously every single person (you yourself included) who went through the trouble of voting will feel no emotion what so ever at the result of the victory or defeat of their own side.

Right...

From reading your posts here and in the MoTM topic, it seems more like you're very displeased with the outcome of the poll like many others.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> The fact that you don't get the irony makes its sweeter



And again...



Mastic said:


> Was this actually suppose to be some sort of _good_ comeback?
> 
> I am disappoint son.


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Not really, in comparison to the whole site forum that very insignificant, of that 500, 300 voted for Fairy Tail
> 
> It's stupid but not uncommon, yes people are THAT desperate to make sure a series win


300 is still a shit ton. 500 voters over all is insane. Everyone is shocked in that thread for a reason. This isnt the Fan Club section. This is K2-manga section. That many people dont visit this section at all. 

Memos the mod already verified that without duping votes, FT still won. We're talking a 100 to 200 vote jump here within the hour stretching over 3 days. Trust, there are people like that, I know but this time it didnt happen.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow I didn't even notcie J.Fudge is still seriously debating with other people about how important/unimportant MotM is. 

This makes my trolling is even better.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Mastic said:


> And again...





Mastic said:


> Was this actually suppose to be some sort of _good_ comeback?
> 
> I am disappoint son.





			
				Judge Fudge said:
			
		

> Uh, yeah repeating the same thing I said isn't gonna make you look any better kid.



You're not too smart are ya?


Mastic said:


> This makes my trolling is even better.


You think you're trolling? I thought you were just being stupid? 

My mistake for taking a novice into consideration


----------



## Blinky (Jan 3, 2011)

Everyone shut up.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

^Wow that was even more fail than I couldve imagined. For a "pro" you're not that good are you.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> 500 votes all together is irrelevant to me. It's about FT getting nearly 60% of the votes despite all the opposition against it.


Because people don't like it?






Sphyer said:


> So then why are you even here ?
> 
> Seriously
> 
> If you have nothing you like about FT then move on to another manga and stop whining about it here. It makes no sense at all.


What is there to like about, instead of telling me to get out what don't you back up your own claim, oh that's right, you can't




Sphyer said:


> Yeah
> 
> Obviously every single person (you yourself included) who went through the trouble of voting will feel no emotion what so ever at the result of the victory or defeat of their own side.


The fact that you think people care over a popularity contest makes it sad, and the fact that you went through all the trouble makes it so


Sphyer said:


> Right...
> 
> From reading your posts here and in the MoTM topic, it seems more like you're very displeased with the outcome of the poll like many others.



Once again I find it funny that you all are making a big deal over this while the others have moved on


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Blinky is right, we need tits por favor


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 3, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Everyone shut up.


The most sensible thing said in the last few pages, ladies and gents.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Mastic said:


> ^Wow that was even more fail than I couldve imagined. For a "pro" you're not that good are you.





			
				Judge Fudge said:
			
		

> Uh, yeah repeating the same thing I said isn't gonna make you look any better kid.


This is fun. not only did you quote the wrong person but you're sti; trying to save face


----------



## Rene (Jan 3, 2011)

While I find the recent few pages to be hilarious in a certain way ...



Blinky said:


> Everyone shut up.


Blinky knows what's up. 

The coloring is done pretty well, but his eyes man. His eyes.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> It's nothing to me but something vital to you
> 
> But no worries for there's nothing to fear. You'll understand one day.
> 
> ...




If the poll had an option on the top and bottom, it would like Fairy Tail giving the finger to all other mangas.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Because people don't like it?



Other way around 



> What is there to like about, instead of telling me to get out what don't you back up your own claim, oh that's right, you can't



You missed my point.

What I like doesn't have to be what you like. I have my own preference just as you do as well. That's why I left it up to you to find out if you even liked anything. You said you don't hence why I said that. If there's not a single thing you like about FT then there's no reason for you to hang around this topic to whine about it 24/7. 



> The fact that you think people care over a popularity contest makes it sad, and the fact that you went through all the trouble makes it so
> 
> 
> Once again I find it funny that you all are making a big deal over this while the others have moved on



It has nothing to do with being "mad"

You obviously feel very disappointed at the results. Also, I'm hardly making a big deal out of it....yet 

Also, many people care about this "popularity contest" as you put it. That's why that topic has 60 pages of bitching and whining


----------



## Blinky (Jan 3, 2011)

I just noticed his eyes  Crack fueled Gildartz.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> This is fun. not only did you quote the wrong person but you're sti; trying to save face



This is kinda fun. Also I didn't _quote_ anyone but Im glad you corrected your error from last time.


----------



## Aerik (Jan 3, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I just noticed his eyes  Crack fueled Gildartz.



Know it!      .


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

> The fact that you think people care over a popularity contest makes it sad, and the fact that you went through all the trouble makes it so



Thats what makes it epic funny though. We dont care. We tried and got shut down as everyone else. They take pride in it and practically treat it as tradition that they get their way. Cant expect anyone to sit back and not rub it in their face. "We control who wins MoTM. We already decided it will be Berserk" They lose, spam the thread and create a shit storm full of bitching. It was beautiful


----------



## Sito (Jan 3, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I just noticed his eyes  Crack fueled Gildartz.



Gildartz is always crack filled, thought you of all people would know blinky


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Other way around


Then why were there people against it  



Sphyer said:


> You missed my point.
> 
> What I like doesn't have to be what you like. I have my own preference just as you do as well. That's why I left it up to you to find out if you even liked anything. You said you don't hence why I said that. If there's not a single thing you like about FT then there's no reason for you to hang around this topic to whine about it 24/7.


Agreed 




Sphyer said:


> It has nothing to do with being "mad"
> 
> You obviously feel very disappointed at the results. Also, I'm hardly making a big deal out of it....yet



I really don't care. The fact that you think I'm actually against it winning just proves that you weren't even reading my posts, if Berserk had won, I wouldn't care, if Negima had won I wouldn't care, FT's won still don't care what I don't get is why you care over a popularity contest


Sphyer said:


> Also, many people care about this "popularity contest" as you put it. That's why that topic has 60 pages of bitching and whining


Because people have time on their hands


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Cash said:


> Thats what makes it epic funny though. We dont care. We tried and got shut down as everyone else. They take pride in it and practically treat it as tradition that they get their way. Cant expect anyone to sit back and not rub it in their face. "We control who wins MoTM. We already decided it will be Berserk" They lose, spam the thread and create a shit storm full of bitching. It was beautiful



Its so fucking ironic it turned out like this too, just goes to show they didn't have:


*Spoiler*: __ 





to win


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

This just keeps getting better.


Mastic said:


> Also *I didn't quote* anyone but Im glad you corrected your error from last time.


Yep, your lack of basic knowledge is only supported by this post alone, keep it up


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 3, 2011)

when the next chapter is coming out?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> when the next chapter is coming out?


This week, sometime around Saturday.


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

Next Saturday I hope.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Its so fucking ironic it turned out like this too, just goes to show they didn't have:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ohyoumeme.jpg


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> This just keeps getting better.
> 
> Yep, your lack of basic knowledge is only supported by this post alone, keep it up



Oh so you don't know the difference between the arrow key and literally quoting someone? I guess me putting the word "quote" in italics was still over your head


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Mastic said:


> *Oh so you don't know the difference between the arrow key and literally quoting someone?* I guess me putting the word "quote" in italics was still over your head


So you were talking to Blinky then, I mean that's the only way I see it since you don't know what the term means to begin with. But you're yound, it's okay if you don't know


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Which is included in the small *minority*.







Sphyer said:


> I don't have to present a stance on why It's worth reading *for me* or in general since that isn't the point in the first place. The point is that you failed to develop your own personal stance on anything that you like in this manga and that's why I'm criticizing you about it.


So basically "I like this manga so that makes it good" is all you got. Kepp in mind I asked *you * what's good about it and you failed to put forth a response, now you're just bringing back at me




Sphyer said:


> Huh?
> 
> I never denied I was very happy about the results.


So you admit that you're one of those pathetic users that actually took it seriously?


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> So you were talking to Blinky then, I mean that's the only way I see it since you don't know what the term means to begin with. But you're yound, it's okay if you don't know



Lol you are trying to make something because we sent a post at the same time, next time do better please. 

And Im yound? oh did you pick that word out from google or some shit to make you sound witty, oh you


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks for the update,  but damn,  another week.  crap.  i thought it was coming out today or tomorrow.

and man,  i cant believe there is debate on Fairy Tail winning MOTM.   we all should be happy about it since now more attention is going to be given to it.  regardless of how it won the title


----------



## Rene (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't believe you guys.

Thinking Gildartz is some 3rd rate junkie. 

Blinky, I am disappoint.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Lol you are trying to make something because we sent a post at the same time, next time do better please.


Why don't you work on your grammar kid, it's not that hard to make a coherent post on the interenet. Would it be better just to admit you were wrong and trying to save face? 


Mastic said:


> And Im yound? oh did you pick that word out from google or some shit to make you sound witty, oh you


And we got "making fun of spelling errors down" and this is where we're obviously grasping for straws here folks


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

*MEST THE BEST *
*MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST *


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Shut up Cash


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

It's really more like you believe the combined force of them was a super majority.



> So basically "I like this manga so that makes it good" is all you got. Kepp in mind I asked *you * what's good about it and you failed to put forth a response, now you're just bringing back at me





It has nothing to do with if FT is a good manga or not . That's not even the discussion here so I have no clue why you keep bringing it up. I asked you if there was anything you liked about FT and you said no. Hence why I said it makes no sense for you to be posting here. What I like about FT is irrelevant and my own personal preference or anybodies is hardly the law of the land in the end anyways.



> So you admit that you're one of those pathetic users that actually took it seriously



If you mean by voting on the poll and hoping to win a chance for us to have a section to discuss things while elitists were trying to prevent it and failing terribly then yes I guess I was being serious . You're just like me though as well . Not just you but everybody who voted as well.


----------



## Aerik (Jan 3, 2011)

Mesters gonna mest


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Shut up Cash




*Spoiler*: __ 



*MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST **MEST THE BEST *


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Why don't you work on your grammar kid, it's not that hard to make a coherent post on the interenet. Would it be better just to admit you were wrong and trying to save face?



Umm.... trying to save face.... again since you can't read that well Ill try to put it blunt. What the hell do I need to save face for again? If you think I actually care what you think then  you are terribly mistaken, *because trust me no one else gives two fucks about our little convo* 



> And we got "making fun of spelling errors down" and this is where we're obviously grasping for straws here folks



Tbh, because your spelling is quite horrid, I didnt know if you meant to type _young_ here or _yound_ so I just went with what would make sense to me.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 3, 2011)

I believe Judge Fudge is the biggest Fairy Tail fan in this forum


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> thanks for the update,  but damn,  another week.  crap.  i thought it was coming out today or tomorrow.
> 
> and man,  i cant believe there is debate on Fairy Tail winning MOTM.   we all should be happy about it since now more attention is going to be given to it.  regardless of how it won the title



Only Judge Fudge is displeased by this but he apparently doesn't like a single thing about FT so I'm baffled as to why he hangs around here.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> It has nothing to do with if FT is a good manga or not . That's not even the discussion here so I have no clue why you keep bringing it up. I asked you if there was anything you liked about FT and you said no. Hence why I said it makes no sense for you to be posting here. *What I like about FT is irrelevant and my own personal preference or anybodies is hardly the law of the land in the end anyways.*


So why bring it up in the first place?  

You want want let's end this right now, here's what I like about Fairy Tail

Erza
Gajeel
Juvia
Laxus
Tits
Ass
The fact that it's a quick and easy read and doesn't drag on endless
And the clean artwork

There, Happy?



Sphyer said:


> If you mean by voting on the poll and hoping to win a chance for us to have a section to discuss things while elitists were trying to prevent it and failing terribly then yes I guess I was being serious . *Your just like me though as well*


I'm not like you. I'LL NEVER BE LIKE YOU mad


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> So why bring it up in the first place?
> 
> You want want let's end this right now, here's what I like about Fairy Tail
> 
> ...



It's about fucking time.

Now if you started to talk more about Erza and Juvia's tits along with Laxus and Gajeel's ass doesn't drag on while being done with clean art, then I think you might be able to mellow out and enjoy the manga .

I also brought it up because I was baffled at why you would hang around here when you seem to hate everything about the manga.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Umm.... trying to save face.... again since you can't read that well Ill try to put it blunt. What the hell do I need to save face for again? If you think I actually care what you think then  you are terribly mistaken, *because trust me no one else gives two fucks about our little convo*



Your notion is made pointles by the fact that you keep responding to me, so yes, *you* care enough to continue




Mastic said:


> Tbh, because your spelling is quite horrid, I* didnt* know if you meant to type _young_ here or _yound_ so I just went with what would make sense to me.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

+1s my friend, +1s


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> It's about fucking time.
> 
> Now if you started to talk more about Erza and Juvia's tits along with *Laxus and Gajeel's ass*







Sphyer said:


> doesn't drag on while being done with clean art, then I think you might be able to mellow out and enjoy the manga .


But....I do, why does everyone think I hate this series? It's just fun to bash it from time to time


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

You bash all the time . Granted you did stop when I asked you to. Remember, until a nakama punch happens no bitching about it are past arcs


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Cash said:


> You bash all the time . Granted you did stop when I asked you to. Remember, until a nakama punch happens no bitching about it are past arcs


Yes, yes, no talking about how bad the *O*strich *S*hit arc and the Special *Ed* arc was


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

I see what you did there


----------



## Aerik (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> So why bring it up in the first place?
> 
> You want want let's end this right now, here's what I like about Fairy Tail
> 
> ...



You forgot the 2 most important characters

Happy
Gerard


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 3, 2011)

Because your bashing outweighs anything positive you've said about the series. Does it really take everyone in this thread for you to just calm down and have a normal talk without any insults?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Because your bashing outweighs anything positive you've said about the series. Does it really take everyone in this thread for you to just calm down and have a normal talk without any insults?


Fuck you 

But seriously this series has had more downs than ups for me but at the moment it seems to be picking up


----------



## Rene (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Shut up Cash


I have to agree with CB here.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Aerik said:


> You forgot the 2 most important characters
> 
> Happy
> Gerard



Where's a Gildartz reaction image when you really need one


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

You guys jelly cause Mest doesnt accept you.


----------



## Aerik (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Where's a Gildartz reaction image when you really need one



     .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 3, 2011)

Who would of thought this whole Mest phenomenon started when Cash (Ganta) thought he had a cool design, if it wasn't for him nobody would have cared.....Thanks Cash


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Fuck you


Aww, you're warming up to me.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Cash said:


> You guys jelly cause Mest doesnt accept you.



 I swear I hope Mest gets like some hax power just to please you and like the one other Mest fan because I give it to yall, ya stick with him even when he is complete fodder fasho


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> But....I do, why does everyone think I hate this series? It's just fun to bash it from *time to time*












​


----------



## Rene (Jan 3, 2011)

I was actually the first one who thought Mest had potential, but then Ganta just fucked it up. 

That reminds me. Have you finished FSN yet Ganta?


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Who would of thought this whole Mest phenomenon started when Cash (Ganta) thought he had a cool design, if it wasn't for him nobody would have cared.....Thanks Cash



I didnt even think he looked cool. It was just funny to me using the "BUT BUT....HE WAS SO CLOSE LAST YEAR, YOU KNOW?!" line


----------



## Sito (Jan 3, 2011)

Cash said:


> I didnt even think he looked cool. It was just funny to me using the "BUT BUT....HE WAS SO CLOSE LAST YEAR, YOU KNOW?!" line



I remember when we found out mest was a council member you said something about you just kiddding that mest is actually a gay character but then you went alon like nothing happened.


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

Rene said:


> I was actually the first one who thought Mest had potential, but then Ganta just fucked it up.
> 
> That reminds me. Have you finished FSN yet Ganta?


I started it. If you did, Mest didnt accept you 

Nope, I started playing Golden Sun......Then stopped Golden Sun for Vinland Saga 


Sitό said:


> I remember when we found out mest was a council member you said something about you just kiddding that mest is actually a gay character but then you went alon like nothing happened.



I said he might be confirmed fodder. MIGHT. I would never call the legend himself gay.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 3, 2011)

Rene said:


> I was actually the first one who thought Mest had potential, but then Ganta just fucked it up.
> 
> That reminds me. Have you finished FSN yet Ganta?



Apologies, props to you then 



Ok real talk, does anyone think that Mest is going to end up taking an "extended leave" from the council to temporarily join FT as an honorary member.  

The ending to the arc, I can already see it now...


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

That was until he started acting bad ass again son. Not my fault


----------



## Sito (Jan 3, 2011)

Nope, he was and is a little dumb gay fuck. 
Join the Gildartz side. We're straight.


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

Straight pumping Makarov in the ass.


----------



## Sito (Jan 3, 2011)

No straight as in fucking Erza, Lucy, Juvia, Mira, Kana, Levi, and some others in the vagina. 

Not like you mest gays. that fap to Makarovs giant penis(with his powers) and Gajeels iron cock.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 3, 2011)

Sitό said:


> so put it to fucking rest. mest is gay and you new it back then.


How can you say that when he has such a fine taste in women. He approached Wendy, after all.


----------



## Sito (Jan 3, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> How can you say that when he has such a fine taste in women. He approached Wendy, after all.



He didnt do shit. he was like 
"hmm whats this. Oh wait its a girl. Awww no, wheres makarov i need his dick in my ass."


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

Gildarts goes on 100 yr quests son. If he actually fucked them, they would have been lolis back then


----------



## Sito (Jan 3, 2011)

He came back to see how they matured and saw some new ones and did them as well.


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

He banged Natsu and Gray


----------



## Aerik (Jan 3, 2011)

Cash said:


> He banged Natsu and Gray



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V55Zq5whVCI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rene (Jan 3, 2011)

Gildartz was only away for 3 years.

Erza and Mirajane should've at least looked legal by then.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 3, 2011)

Rene said:


> Gildartz was only away for 3 years.
> 
> Erza and Mirajane should've at least looked legal by then.


Even if they weren't, I see no problem.


----------



## Rene (Jan 3, 2011)

Also, Pipe seems to know Commander Badass.


----------



## Cash (Jan 3, 2011)

Rene said:


> Also, Pipe seems to know Commander Badass.


----------



## Rene (Jan 3, 2011)

Too bad there was no fanart of him winning Vietnam by himself.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 3, 2011)

Any fanart of Commader Badass is badass


----------



## Rene (Jan 3, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Any fanart of Commader Badass is badass


You know it.


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Where're my titzs? .


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

KBL said:


> Where're my titzs? .



In my sig.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

I am going to neg you now Sphyer


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Gajeel is a pimp 

Discuss. .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

That is without a doubt the gayest pic of Gazille and Panther Lily I have ever seen.


----------



## Rene (Jan 3, 2011)

KBL said:


> Where're my titzs? .








VastoLorDae said:


> That is without a doubt the gayest pic of Gazille and Panther Lily I have ever seen.


I'm going to have to concur.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 3, 2011)

I was talking with my good friend KBL when he sent me a picture of Gildartz. It was then I realized, "Oh my God I've had an epiphany." What is this epiphany you may ask?

One day, Gildartz shall put on shades, and then he shall reveal to the entire world that he is Mashima's avatar.


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Haters gonna hate .

Gajeel always looks manly.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

KBL said:


> Haters gonna hate .
> 
> *Gajeel always looks manly*.



 You have to be kidding me KBL. Go look at that pic and tell me what is manly about that pic. He looks like a little bitch.


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok maybe a little.




For you guys .


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2011)

Did you draw that? It's pretty good, unless you made it for yourself to fap to, if so... ewww.


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not "that" good yet .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2011)

This pic is much more better.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 3, 2011)

love it


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 3, 2011)

So, we should take a vote on a single avatar we should all have during January in honor of MotM. 

I like the Gerard idea, the epilectic seizure Happy avy would also be cool.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

KBL said:


> Ok maybe a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now only she had cloth on


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 3, 2011)

KBL said:


> Ok maybe a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man pixiv sure has some bad fan art

Thinking of doing a bad fan art thread when the sub forum opens


----------



## Pipe (Jan 3, 2011)

Ergo Proxy said:


> So, we should take a vote on a single avatar we should all have during January in honor of MotM.
> 
> I like the Gerard idea, the epilectic seizure Happy avy would also be cool.



Gildartz ava **


----------



## Dreamer (Jan 4, 2011)

Did one for the Manga Of The Month Thread too.


----------



## KBL (Jan 4, 2011)

We're having a party tomorrow .


----------



## Inimicus (Jan 4, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Gildartz ava **



Seconded.


----------



## Xion (Jan 4, 2011)

Next chapter: Happy solos Hades.


----------



## Cash (Jan 4, 2011)

I just checked spoilers and indeed you are correct sir.


----------



## Ryus (Jan 4, 2011)

So I just started reading Rave Master (it's so-so, at best at the moment). However I lol when it finally dawned on me that this kid (Chino) is who Mest is based on. I was expecting to find all sorts of characters who where copies of others based on comments of others but never such a minor and random character 20 years younger than his Fairy Tail counterpart. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




And to make it more funny I think the women Kana is based on is his mother 




& only 12 more hours until we get our MotM thread.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2011)

Xion your avy disgusts me.


----------



## KBL (Jan 4, 2011)

Ryus said:


> So I just started reading Rave Master (it's so-so, at best at the moment). However I lol when it finally dawned on me that this kid (Chino) is who Mest is based on. I was expecting to find all sorts of characters who where copies of others based on comments of others but never such a minor and random character 20 years younger than his Fairy Tail counterpart.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Cash (Jan 4, 2011)

at Rave Mest


----------



## Pipe (Jan 4, 2011)

lol shota mest


----------



## Rene (Jan 4, 2011)

Ryus said:


> but never such a minor and random


Fodder deserves to be based on fodder.

Unlike Gildartz.


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2011)

So, if Makarov can't defeat Big Boss(I'll call Purehito big boss from now on)

And Luxus is weaker than Makarov, how is that going to go?


----------



## Kenzo (Jan 4, 2011)

I love Erza more than anyone here


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2011)

Must be hard to love those lines of ink, kudos for managing.


----------



## Laxus (Jan 4, 2011)

You can't stop true love.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2011)

Freija said:


> So, if Makarov can't defeat Big Boss(I'll call Purehito big boss from now on)
> 
> And Luxus is weaker than Makarov, how is that going to go?



 Luxus and Makarov will do a Grandpa/Grandosn Fairy Law....


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 4, 2011)

So, in the island, the good guy need to fight Hades and Zeref at the same time? Talk about massacre.


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2011)

Inb4 Mavis comes back to life.


----------



## Kenzo (Jan 4, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> So, in the island, the good guy need to fight Hades and Zeref at the same time? Talk about massacre.



Anything can happen really.

Plenty of unexpected things this arc


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 4, 2011)

Fried will set you a enchantment to trap hades in, so natsu can beat him after he gets another god power up.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 4, 2011)

don't mind calling purohito big boss but doubt he is. I think there is something bigger. something that used or controlled zeref last time a big anicent and eternal mega-boss of doom, so to speak. basically FV. but obviously has yet to be shown and ultear obviously works exclusively for him.


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2011)

Purehito before he faked his death


----------



## Mastic (Jan 4, 2011)

Freija said:


> Purehito before he faked his death



 

Fucking repped


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Boss in your Fairy Tail nuking your fairies.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 4, 2011)

His name is Purehito ? I'm going to call him Master Puta from now on.


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2011)

Well we already had Metal Gear REX


----------



## Sito (Jan 4, 2011)

Freija said:


> So, if Makarov can't defeat Big Boss(I'll call Purehito big boss from now on)
> 
> And Luxus is weaker than Makarov, how is that going to go?


Gildsartz is going to come back and actually put up a fight but still be clear that hes no match then Laxus will come and say even gildsrtz needs help and together they beat the crap out of Master Puta


----------



## Laxus (Jan 4, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Gildsartz is going to come back and actually put up a fight but still be clear that hes no match then Laxus will come and say even gildsrtz needs help and together they beat the crap out of Master Puta



Leaving Natsu to finish with the Nakama punch.


----------



## Sito (Jan 4, 2011)

^This arc will be totally ruined if that happens, giving judge a reason to bitch. Don't do et Hiro, don't do et.


----------



## Ryus (Jan 4, 2011)

Sitό said:


> ^This arc will be totally ruined if that happens, giving judge a reason to bitch. Don't do et Hiro, don't do et.



Agreed... Fairy Tail has to lose this badly and then get in massive trouble with the council after retreating (regardless of what Mest says in there defense (if anything)). Hopefully even becoming the first good Dark Guild in order for the arc to become _*TRULY EPIC!*_

A clichéd ending will only bring this arc down to it's level. Make this arc be start of Fairy Tail's dark second act instead. Save the Nakama punch for the end of the 3rd act.


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 4, 2011)

No matter what we know someone dies this arc 
Makarov probably won't die since that would tie into charle's vision too easily.

I think were past the point when Mashima could do anything to mess up the arc imo


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2011)

How do we know someone dies?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 4, 2011)

Charle had a vision of someones hand on the ground and people crying. 

So yeah probably no one will die.


----------



## Rene (Jan 4, 2011)

Lisanna will die again. 

The dragon can't wish back the same person twice.


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2011)

The unexpected, Luxus sacrifices himself for the guild 

Or the master dies as expected because, well he's old, already died twice, has bad health... And possibly died just now


----------



## Sito (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes he can, remember they upgraded it.


----------



## Rene (Jan 4, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Yes he can, remember they upgraded it.


Silly you, Dende isn't in this.


----------



## Aerik (Jan 4, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Charle had a vision of someones hand on the ground and people crying.
> 
> So yeah probably no one will die.



If this is true Kubo has taught Mashima well.


----------



## Inimicus (Jan 4, 2011)

This arc can still end badly if things get rushed, but I don't think that anyone from FT will be dying.  At this point they'll most likely lose and have to retreat.  Maybe it will finally take them more than one arc to defeat a villian.



Freija said:


> How do we know someone dies?



We don't. It's only implied by that limp hand in Charle's vision, which are not neccessarily accurate.


----------



## Xion (Jan 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Xion your avy disgusts me.



Then you're gonna love my Happy signature!


----------



## Sito (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay guys so we have to decide this now. We need an Avy to celebrate this glorious triumph. I( and i few smart individuals) would personally like a Gildartz avy but others(Ganta and some other dumb people) would like a Mest avy. So I say we just either go with somone like

Gerad(I joke since he's everywhere)
Happy(The blue cat, but not xions avy cuz thats gay)
Natsu(The Main character)
Lucy, or another WOMAN(With tits showing)

Also I say we just keep our sigs but add something like

"We are Fairy Tail"


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 4, 2011)

I still like the idea of Gerard since that is the joke of him being everywhere and the one character that pisses most people off that stopped reading FT.

If not, then I choose Mest because he is the trolliest character in FT and has some very stupid expressions that i find enjoyable. 






Gildartz is still the manliest in FT.



If anything, we can wait to get the section and get a vote going on that for a day or two. When do we get the section anyway?


----------



## Rene (Jan 4, 2011)

I wouldn't wear a Mest avatar if they paid me to.

I'm certain Blinky and KBL will agree.


----------



## Sito (Jan 4, 2011)

I think its tommorow
or maybe the cover from 216 



or pimpin Laxus 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KBL (Jan 4, 2011)

Interesting idea.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 4, 2011)

Then who will start the polls?


----------



## Sito (Jan 4, 2011)

I say the Gerad avy would still be the best since Gerad truely is everywhere

Gerad, Gerad Everywhere


----------



## KBL (Jan 4, 2011)

I think we should just use a ft themed set.

I have my laxus set ready.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 4, 2011)

This as a sig


----------



## Sito (Jan 4, 2011)

I say change the Gerad to Faury tail


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 4, 2011)

Rene said:


> I wouldn't wear a Mest avatar if they paid me to.
> 
> I'm certain Blinky and KBL will agree.



I think we should avoid Gildartz or Mest just because people will get pissed. At least with Gerard, it provides lulz.


----------



## Sito (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah so gerad it is. Does anyone have a Gerad avy or should i go get one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2011)

Xion said:


> Then you're gonna love my Happy signature!



 NO! YOU STAY AWAY FROM THAT SIG!


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> NO! YOU STAY AWAY FROM THAT SIG!



What does this sig entail?


----------



## Pipe (Jan 4, 2011)

Xion ava is awesome, seizure sets are awesome


----------



## Sito (Jan 4, 2011)

They're evil.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Xion ava is awesome, seizure sets are awesome



 Happyxseizure=worst thing ever. Shut up Pipe!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 4, 2011)

Who the hell is going to have a Happyxseizure set?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 4, 2011)

Only three and a half days until the next Fairy Tail chapter!!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 4, 2011)

And when do we get our sub forum section ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2011)

Never garaa, ya don't deserve it....


----------



## Thor (Jan 4, 2011)

Sitό said:


> I say the Gerad avy would still be the best since Gerad truely is everywhere
> 
> Gerad, Gerad Everywhere



Lets make it happen, at least for 1 day. The lulz it would provide.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 4, 2011)

Our section will be here soon


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 4, 2011)

No the whole month would be lulzier.


----------



## KBL (Jan 4, 2011)

Someone ask KY when the motm will be active.


----------



## Aerik (Jan 4, 2011)

Pipe said:


> This as a sig



this!

A thousand times THIS!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2011)

its already been done calm down Aerik.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 4, 2011)

Well this is gonna be one interesting month 

Also people still posting in the thread after the polls closed?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2011)

Not its not if Gerad=lols is all we can come up with.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 4, 2011)

Well there's the abundant Mest vs Gildartz threads Cash promised


----------



## Rene (Jan 4, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Well there's the abundant Mest vs Gildartz threads Cash promised


Oh don't worry, I've already prepared the perfect solution for that and Cash is well aware of it.


----------



## Cash (Jan 4, 2011)

One is enough to shut down Gildarts and his faggotry


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2011)

eh...I guess that has some merit still...for a week. I like the Hades=Big Boss train though.


----------



## Rene (Jan 4, 2011)

Cash said:


> One is enough to shut down Gildarts and his faggotry


You were saying?


----------



## KBL (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the FT sub-forum.

.


----------



## Ryus (Jan 5, 2011)

Pipe said:


> This as a sig



Why is Happy not Gerard too?


----------



## Pipe (Jan 5, 2011)

Because Happy has a stick.


----------



## Ryus (Jan 5, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Because Happy has a stick.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 5, 2011)

I know I am not too much of a regular, but I put in for a name change. Not sure if it will be approved or not, but if it is, it will be Crowned Clown.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Happy fails so much not even gerad wants to be him.


----------



## Ryus (Jan 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Happy fails so much not even gerad wants to be him.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Happy fails so much not even gerad wants to be him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah....complete and utter fail. Way below Gerad.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 5, 2011)

He couldn't stand a chance against my copy of The New York Times 

In other words , I'm back :ho

Anything happen in my absence ?


----------



## Xion (Jan 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Happy fails so much not even gerad wants to be him.


----------



## Cash (Jan 5, 2011)

While you were gone Judge Fudge trained in the hyperbolic time chamber and became much more of a stronger hater than you over time. you're just a shell of your former self wolf


----------



## Pipe (Jan 5, 2011)

We are gonna have a subforum wolf .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 5, 2011)

Cash said:


> While you were gone Judge Fudge trained in the hyperbolic time chamber and became much more of a stronger hater than you over time. you're just a shell of your former self wolf



I am not a hater, I just have incredibly normal standarts 



Pipe said:


> We are gonna have a subforum wolf .



Realy ? But.....what would you talk about over there ? Not like there is practicaly anything foreshadowed or going on in the series that does not imediately concern our main characters .


----------



## Xion (Jan 5, 2011)

It's gonna be a great month!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> He couldn't stand a chance against my copy of The New York Times
> 
> In other words , I'm back :ho
> 
> Anything happen in my absence ?



 He does not stand a chance against the rubber band contain the New york Times. You gave him to much credit.


 Xion go away until you change your ways! GET ON GET! AND TAKE FAIL CAT WITH YOU!



Cash said:


> While you were gone Judge Fudge trained in the hyperbolic time chamber and became much more of a stronger hater than you over time. you're just a shell of your former self wolf



 Cash do not challenge Wolf's resolve!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 5, 2011)

I will become the greatest critic to Fairy Tail since the Greatest Critic to Rave !


----------



## Pipe (Jan 5, 2011)

The current arc is pretty awesome so far at least is better than the currents arcs of the HST.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Your not enjoying Great Ninja war 1 or 2?
 Not Enjoying Kubo's sluggish pacing?
 Not Enjoying One Piece's....*shrug*


 Eh?...eh?....EH!?


----------



## Ryus (Jan 5, 2011)

(wait a moment... this caused mira to lose the contest...)

-------

and since I don't think i'll get in trouble with mods for Robot Unicorn posting... due to the overkill of it on the MotM thread with all the Fairy Tail haters posting every other post... 



I was also planning a Lucy rides Robot Unicorn one too ...


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Your not enjoying Great Ninja war 1 or 2?
> Not Enjoying Kubo's sluggish pacing?
> *Not Enjoying One Piece's....*shrug**
> 
> ...



Explain yourself sir


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Ryus said:


> [
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



 Please take that thing off of Miria before I become most upet Ryus.



San Juan Wolf said:


> Explain yourself sir



 Well One Piece really is in the gutter right now...nothing really happening.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Explain yourself sir


 
The plot is influenced by a nosebleed.

Clearly Goda has run out of fresh ideas.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Please take that thing off of Miria before I become most upet Ryus.
> 
> 
> 
> Well One Piece really is in the gutter right now...nothing really happening.



That's what one calls world building .

For I believe in Hodie Jones


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 5, 2011)

Nose bleeds are serious business


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Happy fails so much not even gerad wants to be him.


What are you talking about ?
Happy is leagues above Gerard and Gildarts..its not even funny...


----------



## Trent (Jan 5, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Okay guys so we have to decide this now. We need an Avy to celebrate this glorious triumph. I( and i few smart individuals) would personally like a Gildartz avy but others(Ganta and some other dumb people) would like a Mest avy. So I say we just either go with somone like
> 
> Gerad(I joke since he's everywhere)
> Happy(The blue cat, but not xions avy cuz thats gay)
> ...



This. You gotta have tits. 

What better thing to represent what is great about Fairy Tail? 



Pipe said:


> This as a sig



Although this is pretty good too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> That's what one calls world building .
> 
> For I believe in Hodie Jones



 Well what ever it is...its boring the shit out of me.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> What are you talking about ?
> Happy is leagues above Gerard and Gildarts..its not even funny...



 Yet there he is in the "We are Gerad" Pic...Geradless. Sad...


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 5, 2011)

I read Fiary Tail for the same reason I got to work every morning:

Tits, fighting and more tits


----------



## Aerik (Jan 5, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> What are you talking about ?
> Happy is leagues above Gerard and Gildarts..its not even funny...


----------



## Cash (Jan 5, 2011)

loooooooooooool at happy eating robot unicorn. nicely done


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 5, 2011)

sub-forum open for business.


----------



## Aerik (Jan 5, 2011)

oh yeah


----------



## KBL (Jan 5, 2011)

The FT sub-forum is up btw!


----------



## Blinky (Jan 5, 2011)

I refuse to make the gerard thread.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 5, 2011)

old sub forum posts are so luls. two years and a lot can change and a lot stays the same. still no updated favorite FT member. so 3 pages of threads by tomorrow? probably if battle dome gets started.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 5, 2011)

Holy Fuck already 2 pages of threads


----------



## Ryus (Jan 5, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Holy Fuck already 2 pages of threads



I just woke up!!! How am I going to catch up!?!?!


----------



## Aerik (Jan 5, 2011)

uhm about 1 1/2 page is from 2008 guys 

just sayin


----------



## KBL (Jan 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Freija (Jan 5, 2011)

Who cares, I never post in the monthly manga subforum anyway.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Freija said:


> Who cares, I never post in the monthly manga subforum anyway.



 Then lets run this topic by ourselves.


----------



## Freija (Jan 5, 2011)

Btw, I'll declare it now, when they stopped showing how many people had posted how many posts I was still #1 on this list, so I thus have the biggest postcount in this thread... forever.


----------



## Ryus (Jan 5, 2011)

Freija said:


> Btw, I'll declare it now, when they stopped showing how many people had posted how many posts I was still #1 on this list, so I thus have the biggest postcount in this thread... forever.



Why did they stop that? What was so wrong with letting us know?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 5, 2011)

some threads allow you to see but now you usually get a error saying "cant find toomany"


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 5, 2011)

that's kinda annoying. the most active threads are past those.


----------



## Rene (Jan 6, 2011)

Freija said:


> Btw, I'll declare it now, when they stopped showing how many people had posted how many posts I was still #1 on this list, so I thus have the biggest postcount in this thread... forever.


You were first by quite a large margin if I'm not mistaken. >.>



Ryus said:


> Why did they stop that? What was so wrong with letting us know?


Because apperantly the queries were too large and too much of a waste on threads with a ton of posts.


----------



## Freija (Jan 6, 2011)

Told you I was the king  

And it's just MBXX being useless as usual


----------



## Xion (Jan 8, 2011)

Bumping this because Fairy Tail is awesome and chapter is out soon, regardless of our subforum!

Aye!


----------



## KBL (Jan 8, 2011)

2nd page?
This is madness .


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 8, 2011)

lol it happens.


----------



## Felix (Jan 8, 2011)

Too bad I never got to catch Freija


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah...hells yeah


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jan 8, 2011)

Chapter is out.

Ch.3


----------



## Thor (Jan 8, 2011)

Dark Dragon said:


> Chapter is out.
> 
> Ch.3



We already know


----------



## donaldgx (Jan 8, 2011)

God Slayer .....
Y_Y


----------



## Ender (Jan 8, 2011)

what a twist


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah Mashima delivered an awesome twist once again. He made everyone think that guy was Dragon Slayer and he ended up a God Slayer.

Next it will be revealed that Caprico isnt just a Stellar Spirit but A GOD SPIRIT !


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 9, 2011)

no caprico merged with Capricorn, real name something else, ultimate magic celestrial spirit take-over?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh wow they put the thread in here. 

YO DOG I HEARD YOU LIKE FAIRY TAIL SO WE PUT FAIRY TAIL IN YOUR FAIRY TAIL


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2011)

Natsu better not beat a God Slayer. There's just no way other than he should win barring plot amour or assistance from a strong ally or 10.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2011)

What about Nakama punch ?


----------



## Cash (Jan 9, 2011)

Wait, im the only one that didnt take godslayer serious? I thought it was just him talking shit


----------



## Thor (Jan 9, 2011)

The Subforum sure has alot of quality 5star threads 



Kira Yamato said:


> Natsu better not beat a God Slayer. There's just no way other than he should win barring plot amour or assistance from a strong ally or 10.



Who said Gods>Dragons?


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 9, 2011)

they should really sticky this in the subforum. 
don't want to have to look for it on page 2 or 3. or godforsake we get up to 4 pages, a few more battle threads and we could.


----------



## Xion (Jan 9, 2011)

Kain Hikaru's outfit on page 19 = disturbing.

Lisanna's cat form = awesome.

MOTHERFUCKING HAPPY TOOK OUT A WHOLE PLATOON = WIN


----------



## wolfteam000 (Jan 9, 2011)

Wowowow, Zancrow being a God Slayer is a tad bit silly but HEY POTENTIAL FAIRY TAIL DEFEAT AND MAYBE EVEN BEST ARC????

Yes, die FT


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 9, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> they should really sticky this in the subforum.
> don't want to have to look for it on page 2 or 3. or godforsake we get up to 4 pages, a few more battle threads and we could.


That's mainly what the Subscribe button is for.
But this thread won't die out. It's basically home, no one would allow that. No one better allow that.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 9, 2011)

Been on vacation for a couple of weeks, so it's good to see FT as MotM.

Another good chapter. Natsu should lose to Zancrow, which I'm hoping happens.

Stellar Spirit is Lost Magic?

And what is Meldy's ability?


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Jan 9, 2011)

mira's gonna kick azumas ass​


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2011)

^^^^Complete with 'roids I bet.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 9, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Stellar Spirit is Lost Magic?
> 
> And what is Meldy's ability?


He wasn't refering to Caprico being a Stellar Spirit but the type of magic he uses. Or so I think, Stellar Magics have been treated as pretty normal.

Not known yet.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 9, 2011)

Xion said:


> Kain Hikaru's outfit on page 19 = disturbing.
> 
> Lisanna's cat form = awesome.
> 
> MOTHERFUCKING HAPPY TOOK OUT A WHOLE PLATOON = WIN


Happy owning was the best part of the chapter, no doubt.


----------



## Atochi (Jan 9, 2011)

I cant see Natsu winning this fight.


----------



## Unknown (Jan 9, 2011)

I predict Mest teleporting to where Gildartz and Luxus are, and coming back in heroic way with them when FT is about to fall apart.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 9, 2011)

God slayer magic?


----------



## Rene (Jan 9, 2011)

Why has this topic been moved into the MotM section?


----------



## Cooli (Jan 9, 2011)

We grew in popularity?


----------



## Aerik (Jan 9, 2011)

Rene said:


> Why has this topic been moved into the MotM section?



because mods are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Laxus (Jan 9, 2011)

Rene said:


> Why has this topic been moved into the MotM section?



To protect it from Mbxx


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 9, 2011)

Mest well teleport to bring back Mistgun from Edolas. Then, he'll go make a short trip to teleport Gerard, Laxus, Gildartz, Fried and Bixlow to the island.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 9, 2011)

Gerard is the only one he needs to get


----------



## Proxy (Jan 9, 2011)

Gerard and Edo-Gerard in the same arc? It'll go downhill and fast 

Once FT loses and retreats, Luxus will return and become its leader.


----------



## Rene (Jan 9, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Stellar Spirit is Lost Magic?


Well Stellar spirits can use magic of their own as well seemingly. (Loki)



> And what is Meldy's ability?


----------



## Cooli (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok, I must know what Proxy's set is from


----------



## Rene (Jan 9, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland


----------



## Proxy (Jan 9, 2011)

Rene said:


> Well Stellar spirits can use magic of their own as well seemingly. (Loki)



That's true, but you'd think the Stellar Spirit King would be the special one out of the group. I'm hoping Lucy doesn't end up with him.

And Meldy seems a bit robotic in the way she speaks, so her ability is probably the one I'm most interested in.

If not hers, then Kain's


----------



## Rene (Jan 9, 2011)

Proxy said:


> That's true, but you'd think the Stellar Spirit King would be the special one out of the group. I'm hoping Lucy doesn't end up with him.


Lucy could never hope to control someone with a mustache that awesome.



> And Meldy seems a bit robotic in the way she speaks, so her ability is probably the one I'm most interested in.


I think the same, I hope Meldy stays as likeable and interesting as she has been so far.



> If not hers, then Kain's


BDSM gear.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 9, 2011)

Which one is Kain?


----------



## Rene (Jan 9, 2011)

The fat dude.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 9, 2011)

The one into S&M bondage.


----------



## Freija (Jan 9, 2011)

Is it possible that Kana might die from the power of Kana Smashu?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 9, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Gerard and Edo-Gerard in the same arc? It'll go downhill and fast
> 
> Once FT loses and retreats, Luxus will return and become its leader.


i can see something along the lines of this happening


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow 7 sins of ass 
they forgot who's still on board bitches

Gildartz come out raping, y'all go screaming
than he take over FT


----------



## Proxy (Jan 9, 2011)

Not sure if this was mentioned, but looks like someone snuck onto the island. The chick in the leopard bikini is probably her: 

and she's a FT mage.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 9, 2011)

It's Lelianna 

And Gildartz will probably fight the destruction guy who beat up Mest-Sama


----------



## KBL (Jan 9, 2011)

The Pink Ninja, your sig.

.

And i loved Zancrow. .


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 9, 2011)

proxy it was lisana not chickentiger.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jan 9, 2011)

Zancrow and Asuma are awesome.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 9, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> It's Lelianna
> 
> And Gildartz will probably fight the destruction guy who beat up Mest-Sama





gumby2ms said:


> proxy it was lisana not chickentiger.



Good call. I didn't put Lisanna and fighting together, so...


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2011)

Wait Lisanna can transform into other things ? But the pretty birdy is so over-powered !


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I like how Mira beats fodders witha stick, while Gazille was pwned by 2 of them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 9, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I like how Mira beats fodders witha stick, while Gazille was pwned by 2 of them.



 Well in Gazille's defense they were probably above average fodder.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah they were elite fodder


----------



## K (Jan 9, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I like how Mira beats fodders witha stick, while Gazille was pwned by 2 of them.



             .


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 10, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I like how Mira beats fodders witha stick, while Gazille was pwned by 2 of them.



Fodder don't have names and unique abilities 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 10, 2011)

how does this month's MOTM activity compare to other months?


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 10, 2011)

Special fodder is still fodder.


----------



## Fran (Jan 10, 2011)

Memos

 New Thread


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Jan 10, 2011)

ya elfman x rustyrose is coming!



​


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 10, 2011)

Zancrow is a beast . I had a feeling he was going to be one of my favs from the 7. Hope he doesn't let me down. I don't hate Natsu, but he needs to be beaten at least once. I hope for a really good down to the wire fight.


----------



## Fran (Jan 10, 2011)

OH SHITTTTTT YOU JUST GOT GOATSEE'D LAXUS


----------



## Cash (Jan 10, 2011)

You caught up Matty?


----------



## Fran (Jan 10, 2011)

Naww, not yet cash. Last time I stopped reading at Oracion Seis, that was like, years ago.
Forgotten everything, all coming back as a surprise now.
Especially the goatsee.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jan 10, 2011)

Gazille may have been beaten by fodders, but you just know when natsu is getting battered, he will come as save his ass.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 10, 2011)

gazille  will have another fight


----------



## Proxy (Jan 10, 2011)

...in the next arc


----------



## Rene (Jan 10, 2011)

5th most posts in this thread. 

Judge Fudge has the 3rd place, like I said. He's just tsundere for Fairy Tail.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 10, 2011)

Inb4 Freija sees the "new split" thread.


----------



## KBL (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm 6th.

Bullshit .


----------



## Proxy (Jan 10, 2011)

I was second


----------



## Fran (Jan 10, 2011)

*LEVY MCGARDEN*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 10, 2011)

Armpits said:


> *LEVY MCGARDEN*


 
Levy McRedfox


----------



## KBL (Jan 10, 2011)

That sounds awesome.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 10, 2011)

KBL said:


> That sounds awesome.


 
That's because it's totally awesome, and totally going to happen


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 10, 2011)

Damn, I didn't realize I had posted 77 (now 78) times on this thread.


----------



## Fran (Jan 10, 2011)

Lisanna's alive.


----------



## Cash (Jan 10, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Levy McRedfox


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 10, 2011)

Cash, may I ask what the DTP PIMP is?


----------



## Fran (Jan 10, 2011)

^outskirts trading post pimp


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## KBL (Jan 11, 2011)

Armpits said:


> ^outskirts trading post pimp


----------



## White Rook (Jan 11, 2011)

Armpits said:


> ^outskirts trading post pimp


----------



## Proxy (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Cash (Jan 11, 2011)

TOKUSENTAI! TOKUSENTAI !


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 12, 2011)

This is GOLD!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2011)

GINYU FORCE!


----------



## Rene (Jan 15, 2011)

Cash said:


> TOKUSENTAI! TOKUSENTAI !


----------



## AizenSosuke (Jan 15, 2011)

Chapter 82
IT'S OUT 

Fortunately it wasn't as shitty as it looked (Sphyer's spoilers ), but next chapter surely will turn into nakama punching fest. Poor Zancrow 
Caprico defeating G(r)ay nad Loke in Chuck Norris style is


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 15, 2011)

Did I just see the next chapter titled Dragon God?

MOTHERFUCKING DRAGON GOD?!

Oh it's over


----------



## wolfteam000 (Jan 15, 2011)

Dearie, nakama punches are back in fashion. Was hoping that Natsu would have run away with everyone while Makarov died


----------



## Thor (Jan 15, 2011)

wolfteam000 said:


> Dearie, nakama punches are back in fashion. Was hoping that Natsu would have run away with everyone while Makarov died



Character development? For the main character? Not in my Fairy Tail


----------



## Trent (Jan 15, 2011)

Rene said:


> 5th most posts in this thread.
> 
> Judge Fudge has the 3rd place, like I said. He's just tsundere for Fairy Tail.





KBL said:


> I'm 6th.
> 
> Bullshit .





Proxy said:


> I was second



Where did you get that info from?


----------



## Cash (Jan 15, 2011)

im number 1 in this thread now.


----------



## Fran (Jan 15, 2011)

Cash said:


> im number 1 in this thread now.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc3lXjBfe6o[/YOUTUBE]

vs


----------



## Proxy (Jan 15, 2011)

Trent said:


> Where did you get that info from?



Click on the number of posts a thread has, and you'll see who has the most posts in it.


----------



## KBL (Jan 15, 2011)

CashFairyTailLevel.


----------



## KBL (Jan 15, 2011)

999 posts?

Wtf .


----------



## Cash (Jan 15, 2011)

Next post needs to be huge 

oh shit

its this one

fail 

when in doubt

Juvia


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2011)

how can that little whelp Cash surpass me like that...unthinkable. Thats cool though...Cash will represent....or else.


----------



## Rene (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck Cash, you suck man. 

Well at least it wasn't Mest.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 15, 2011)

Cash, bro 

Stop posting


----------



## Cash (Jan 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> how can that little whelp Cash surpass me like that...unthinkable. Thats cool though...Cash will represent....or else.





Rene said:


> Fuck Cash, you suck man.
> 
> Well at least it wasn't Mest.





Proxy said:


> Cash, bro
> 
> Stop posting


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 15, 2011)

Everyone jelly cause Cash surpassing them in post count.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah well your goatee on Freeza sucks.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 15, 2011)

Stop all this nonsense and let's talk about Mest.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah well your goatee on Freeza sucks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2011)

Goatee with patches in it.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Jan 15, 2011)

This is odd, usually we have a gazillion posts after a new chapter comes out. This hasn't happened for the past 2 chapters


----------



## Proxy (Jan 15, 2011)

The past 2 chapters were average.

Prior to that, we had Makarov fighting Hades, and it's been a decline from then. On top of that, nothing worthy of poking fun of.


----------



## Cash (Jan 15, 2011)

We have an entire forum with spread discussion. This place is done for now


----------



## Rene (Jan 16, 2011)

Cash, your avvy is oddly distracting


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 16, 2011)

Cash said:


> We have an entire forum with spread discussion. This place is done for now


 
MOTHERFUCKING DEMON CAT AVATAR!

evilmonkeypoint.jpg


----------



## KBL (Jan 16, 2011)

Proxy said:


> The past 2 chapters were average.
> 
> Prior to that, we had Makarov fighting Hades, and it's been a decline from then. On top of that, nothing worthy of poking fun of.



Maybe it's because we have an entire section for us . .


----------



## Rene (Jan 16, 2011)

The section isn't filled with enough Gildartz though.

That reminds, where'd Blinky go?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 16, 2011)

Not enough Gildartz in this arc. He's probably sleeping at the moment


----------



## Cash (Jan 16, 2011)

He'd died from lack of Mest.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 16, 2011)

Cash said:


> He'd died from lack of Mest.


----------



## Angoobo (Jan 16, 2011)

Wasn't Mest confirmed fodder, why such wanking?


----------



## Cash (Jan 16, 2011)

Mest FC coming soon.


----------



## Rene (Jan 16, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Not enough Gildartz in this arc. He's probably sleeping at the moment


We got a flashback of him 



Angelo said:


> Wasn't Mest confirmed fodder, why such wanking?


Because Mest is Cash's one true love.


----------



## Cash (Jan 16, 2011)

OMG RENE THAT SET 

Dont recall a fagdarts flashback.


----------



## Rene (Jan 16, 2011)

Cash said:


> OMG RENE THAT SET


Good man. 

Edit:

Also, the fuck. Since when did you rep for that much.


----------



## KBL (Jan 16, 2011)

I will report Rene's set.


----------



## Rene (Jan 16, 2011)

A source of heart attacks and nosebleeds across the internet.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 16, 2011)

Cash said:


> Mest FC coming soon.







Rene said:


> We got a flashback of him
> 
> 
> Because Mest is Cash's one true love.



True, but a bit more wouldn't hurt


----------



## Blade (Jan 16, 2011)

Gildarts will have his own arc.


----------



## Rene (Jan 16, 2011)

Proxy said:


> True, but a bit more wouldn't hurt


We have to endure Proxy. Gildartz is a man of many talents, not a one trick pony like Mest.


----------



## Cash (Jan 16, 2011)

Rene said:


> Good man.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Also, the fuck. Since when did you rep for that much.



 I dont even know how much I rep for. 

I cant remember the Gildarts flashback. Give me a page nooooowwww


----------



## Rene (Jan 16, 2011)

here

It's a whole glorious panel.

At least he's had more panel time than Mest in the past three chapters.


----------



## Cash (Jan 16, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU Idk why I thought I missed a huge flashback


----------



## Rene (Jan 16, 2011)

Your petty sarcasm affects me not.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 16, 2011)

When all hope is lost, believe in Gildartz


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2011)

Excuse me you are getting your fandom in my fanservice. please remove


----------



## Cash (Jan 16, 2011)

Love Hate Love


----------



## Rene (Jan 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Excuse me you are getting your fandom in my fanservice. please remove


My posts are your fanservice. (if you have signatures enabled that is. )

Quitcher bitchin, you aint no San Juan Wolf.


----------



## Cash (Jan 16, 2011)

San Juan is chill now. Fudge bitches now. Havent seen him since the awful OP thread though.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 16, 2011)

Cash said:


> Love Hate Love



...is an awesome song


----------



## Cash (Jan 16, 2011)

Just listened. I agree


----------



## Proxy (Jan 16, 2011)

Cash said:


> Just listened. I agree



Solid


----------



## Cooli (Jan 16, 2011)

So Gods eat dragons but Dragon gods can beat gods?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2011)

Rene(e) you insult my fanservice tolerance if you think that is enough.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Fran (Jan 21, 2011)

Levy McSUPLEX


----------



## Cash (Jan 21, 2011)

Fodder Gajeel lost.


----------



## Xion (Jan 21, 2011)

Cash said:


> Fodder Gajeel lost.



Well considering Gajeel got owned by a goat and Natsu is about to beat a Kin, it's obvious who the fodder is:

MEST!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay guys I found this thread.

The "Imma gonna rawr for my nakamates" shit pulled off by Natsu here is truly horrendous and if he even comes close to beating Hades , it will utterly wreck this whole arc.

My two cents.


----------



## Xion (Jan 21, 2011)

If Zancrow is indeed defeated next chapter, I have a prediction that Zancrow will see some dragon form as Natsu attacks and be like "So this is what God looks like!" or some other cliche bullshit.

I hope I'm wrong, but Mashima is a successful troll like that.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

The man thrashed his master , and actualy was his master's master.

Natsu simply cannot defeat him without taking any and all remains of the power scaling and fucking it in the eyesockets until nothing but sawdust remains.

Or if he does defeat him and people comment on his abnormal strength , just not something along the lines of "You beat the man who defeated the master, and the former master of Fairy Tail , but you gotta wait a year and try at the S class exam then !"


----------



## seastone (Jan 22, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> The man thrashed his master , and actualy was his master's master.
> 
> Natsu simply cannot defeat him without taking any and all remains of the power scaling and fucking it in the eyesockets until nothing but sawdust remains.
> 
> Or if he does defeat him and people comment on his abnormal strength , just not something along the lines of "You beat the man who defeated the master, and the former master of Fairy Tail , but you gotta wait a year and try at the S class exam then !"



Well DF Natsu defeated opponents that were high tier in the fairy tail world like one of holy mages(Gerard) and a guild master(Zero). Above guild masters there not many more powerful people. 

DF Natsu could defeat Hades without destroying the power scaling since DF is a mode that he only enter in certain circumstances. 

If anything I imagine that like in Dragonball that Dragonslyer magic will be like super saiyan forms. That once the boiling point has been reached, it achieves a new level of power. 

However my hope for this arc is that Natsu retreats for the sake of his friends. That he learns the fear of powerlessness of possibly losing nakama in a battle.  

That one of them dies during battle like Charles vision might indicate(get revived later probably), which changes Natsu mindset into fighting Grimore Heart. Once they retreat Natsu vows to get strong enough that he can crush any enemy without losing a friend.


----------



## Angoobo (Jan 22, 2011)

Why is Fairy Tail one of the few popular mangas that doesn't get spoilers?


----------



## Xion (Jan 22, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Why is Fairy Tail one of the few popular mangas that doesn't get spoilers?



I like it that way. Actually get to be surprised (i.e. disappointed) by the chapter itself.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 22, 2011)

that's why I skip the 'next week on' bit's at the end of tv episodes actually get surprised. btw any news on the filler arc supposedly coming to ft? I remember it getting mentioned.


----------



## Aerik (Jan 22, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> that's why I skip the 'next week on' bit's at the end of tv episodes actually get surprised. btw any news on the filler arc supposedly coming to ft? I remember it getting mentioned.



I think it will be a 24 episode long arcade about Happy catching the biggest fish in the whole world


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 23, 2011)

And the speculation that Natsu is a test tube baby is wrong
I knew it


----------



## Cooli (Jan 24, 2011)

Natsu be S class now? :33


----------



## Proxy (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Darc (Jan 24, 2011)

^ I wish those were typical outfits around here


----------



## Cash (Jan 24, 2011)

I want that umbrella. Thats Rich Niggy Shit right there.


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 25, 2011)

i can see her pantsu!


----------



## Cooli (Jan 25, 2011)

Her what?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Cooli (Jan 26, 2011)

She has a nice shape


----------



## Muk (Jan 26, 2011)

are those her left nipples?


----------



## Rene (Jan 26, 2011)

You're a hero Proxy.



aionaraP said:


> i can see her pantsu!


Maybe you should go to a thread that's more on your level.


----------



## Ryus (Jan 26, 2011)

Collection of Fairy Tail Facepalm pics... not intended to be insulting to people looking at the cosplay or at the cosplay


----------



## Cash (Jan 26, 2011)

^wtf man


----------



## Ryus (Jan 26, 2011)

Cash said:


> ^wtf man



Just found them randomly on Baidu... don't even know who the artist is. However they where so funny I had to post them 

Been looking for the rest of the cast but so far no luck (Levi, Gazille, Wendy, Happy, Makarov, Mirajane, Laxus, etc)... I mean how epic would it be to have a Mest or Gildartz facepalm pic  Though I have to say getting the Natsu facepalm would likely be the most insulting  

If I could just find the artist maybe someone who speaks Chinese could request it for us... found the pics here... maybe someone else will have more luck figuring this out...


----------



## Proxy (Jan 26, 2011)

Muk said:


> are those her left nipples?



Maybe it is, maybe it isn't 



Rene said:


> You're a hero Proxy.
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a thread that's more on your level.



I do what I can 



Ryus said:


> Just found them randomly on Baidu... don't even know who the artist is. However they where so funny I had to post them
> 
> Been looking for the rest of the cast but so far no luck (Levi, Gazille, Wendy, Happy, Makarov, Mirajane, Laxus, etc)... I mean how epic would it be to have a Mest or Gildartz facepalm pic  Though I have to say getting the Natsu facepalm would likely be the most insulting
> 
> If I could just find the artist maybe someone who speaks Chinese could request it for us... found the pics here... maybe someone else will have more luck figuring this out...



Those can and will come in handy


----------



## Rene (Jan 26, 2011)

Proxy said:


> I do what I can


All in days work.


----------



## Cash (Jan 26, 2011)

I do the same at somemanga.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## SasuOna (Jan 28, 2011)

I just noticed that Lucy is definitely fatter in that pic in comparison to other cover pages.


----------



## Cash (Jan 28, 2011)

good


----------



## Proxy (Jan 28, 2011)

She's plump in all the right places


----------



## Cooli (Jan 28, 2011)

which chap is that from?


----------



## Cash (Jan 28, 2011)

should be during Edolas.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 28, 2011)

Good work *Proxy*, shame about the watermark, though


----------



## Proxy (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Good work *Proxy*, shame about the watermark, though



If only people didn't watermark their work


----------



## Cash (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice Yasha


----------



## Proxy (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Cash (Jan 29, 2011)

You gotta love Lucy. 

Fairy Tail has a color cover and is awesome 25 pages long :WOW


----------



## Cooli (Jan 30, 2011)

Lucy bunny suit


----------



## Xion (Jan 30, 2011)

Yasha said:


> If you're using Firefox, you can just drag the page to your desktop to save it.



I just download from sites like Mangafox tbh.

If you want to download from MS though (bastards disabled right-clicking and most easy ways), I go the link where the image is actually hosted (view source or Firebug) and increment the URL to get all the pages. 

But I like your way more.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 30, 2011)

Wait, so Mira was the one everyone was crying over?


----------



## Sito (Jan 31, 2011)

That's gay as fuck if thats why. I hope she ain't dead, that would prevent something more emotional to happen to FT.

EDIT: Gildartz>Mest


----------



## Rene (Jan 31, 2011)

Is that Tasha Godspell in your avatar Sito?


----------



## Cash (Jan 31, 2011)

I downloaded Power Iso finally, Rene. Step closer to Fate/Stay Night


----------



## KBL (Jan 31, 2011)

Soo gajeel will rape Hades next chapter?.


----------



## Cash (Jan 31, 2011)

KBLGranpaLevel 


Gajeel is still fodder


----------



## KBL (Jan 31, 2011)

He's just taking a nap before going against Hades. .


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 31, 2011)

Gazille had major fights in the last 2/3 arcs I'm not surprised he got taken out early this arc.


----------



## Rene (Jan 31, 2011)

Cash said:


> I downloaded Power Iso finally, Rene. Step closer to Fate/Stay Night


Good stuff.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay , Natsu's down.

Now if he only won't get up till next arc we won't have us a problem , see


----------



## Pipe (Jan 31, 2011)

KBL said:


> He's just taking a nap before going against Hades. .



The fat guy will rape him with his lost bondage magic.


----------



## FakePeace (Jan 31, 2011)

Boring chapter...
Voting for some Gajeel action next chapter... I don't know... something like kicking Hades' ass.


----------



## Cash (Jan 31, 2011)

KBL dupe   .


----------



## Rene (Jan 31, 2011)

Pipe said:


> The fat guy will rape him with his lost bondage magic.


Fat guy in bondage gear.

Ultear still has her collar on from her training with Master Hades.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 31, 2011)

Kain is the strongest. I thought this was canon


----------



## Blinky (Jan 31, 2011)

Kain da best.


----------



## Rene (Jan 31, 2011)

Kain is the Master. :ho


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2011)

Rene said:


> Fat guy in bondage gear.



Then we would have a new contender to take away Charlotte Cuuhlhourne's crown.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2011)

Five bucks says he's gonna cry again within , say five chapters.


----------



## Cash (Jan 31, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Five bucks says he's gonna cry again within , say five chapters.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## KBL (Jan 31, 2011)

I think he will cry and snap.

And after that everything is over.


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 31, 2011)

lol, ft is gonna lose its section


----------



## Sito (Jan 31, 2011)

You lost the game Cash, 

@Rene, godspell? Idk its Nura from that one show 

wait let me get the image so you can see his face better.


----------



## Sito (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's the line-art I used.


And here's my lame ass coloring and shit. 


edit: I was hoping someone would post by the time i posted this


----------



## Rene (Feb 2, 2011)

Sitό said:


> You lost the game Cash,
> 
> @Rene, godspell? Idk its Nura from that one show
> 
> wait let me get the image so you can see his face better.


Tasha Godspell is from Witch Hunter.



Sitό said:


> edit: I was hoping someone would post by the time i posted this


Inactive topic is inactive.


----------



## Darc (Feb 2, 2011)

So, is this section going to go bye bye? And will the threads all be merged to this thread?


----------



## Rene (Feb 2, 2011)

This section is just getting moved back to the recycling heap (posts still count) and the thread is moving back to Floor 2.


----------



## Cash (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya'll shook? 



Dont blame you. Only gods are allowed in.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 2, 2011)

FC for the gods.


----------



## Rene (Feb 2, 2011)

Why did this thread suddenly start to smell like shit?


----------



## Cash (Feb 2, 2011)

Because Rider has her legs open :Mest


----------



## Rene (Feb 2, 2011)

Cash said:


> Because Rider has her legs open :Mest


ALL OF MY RAGE.

gun


----------



## Proxy (Feb 2, 2011)

Mest


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 2, 2011)

Mest is dead right?
Natsu had to have killed him


----------



## Sito (Feb 2, 2011)

Mest left the place becuase GH is to much for his little penis.


----------



## Rene (Feb 4, 2011)

Section is getting moved soon.

Finally some activity back in this topic.


----------



## Cash (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll miss it


----------



## Rene (Feb 4, 2011)

I will to in a way now.

Now instead of mocking you and Mest across multiple threads, it all gets moved into one thread. It won't be the same.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 4, 2011)

Mest is gay


----------



## Proxy (Feb 4, 2011)

But wasn't that how it was originally? 

Hopefully we'll get another day of this section, seeing as the chapter comes out tomorrow.


----------



## Rene (Feb 4, 2011)

Would be nice, but the Negima section will probably be up by then.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh man I almost forgot about my second home.

Tis farewell MotM section. 
Where's the cake?


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2011)

Welp, had a good run.

Shouldn't this thread be moved back to the 2nd floor section?


----------



## Ryus (Feb 5, 2011)

So is this thread going to go back to the Konoha Library - Floor 2 or what? 

I think the insane level of votes for Fairy Tail for MotM and non stop posting on the subforum have earned Fairy Tail it's own permanent sub-forum :ho

------------

Anyways...

Image by  on deviantart.com


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

Cash said:


> Because Rider has her legs open :Mest





Ganta, Ganta.


----------



## KBL (Feb 5, 2011)

Ryus said:


> Anyways...
> 
> Image by  on deviantart.com


----------



## Crowned Clown (Feb 5, 2011)

To be quite honest, I kind of like the idea of this all moving back into one thread. A lot more focused, but to each his own.


----------



## Darc (Feb 5, 2011)

^ Agreed but it was fun to have our own temporary section, twas fun.

And yay the thread was moved back here, I talked to 3 different Mods and they kept giving me the run around, glad one of those clowns decided to move it back 

AWAITING CHAPTER NOW!


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

More action, less Natsu. Do it, Mashima


----------



## Xion (Feb 5, 2011)

Boo back to thread land!

Gay Negima has taken our sub-forum! I demand justice!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah Xion , you should probably work those diplomacy skills a bit more.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 5, 2011)

So, FT will get a sub-forum ? This MotM section was the more active I've seen the past 10 month.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 5, 2011)

It's getting a regular one ?

But what can people talk about there ? With Hiro's erratic story development I mean.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm only asking.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

The anime doesn't get that much traffic, so it's not going to be like the Bleach and OP section.

On top of that, the amount of trolling is going to be considerable.

If it's like what we had fot MotM, then it could work. It was pretty active. Even so, I do like things more structured, hence just the FT thread.


----------



## KBL (Feb 5, 2011)

I want a FT Sub-section. 

We can make the section work and FT is getting more and more popular, that's a plus.

And another thing, this arc is going great, i'm waiting for Zeref rape today .



Proxy said:


> The anime doesn't get that much traffic, so it's not going to be like the Bleach and OP section.



That doesn't matter, the Bleach TV section is kinda dead as well and Bleach have a sub-forum .


----------



## Ender (Feb 5, 2011)

sub section not gonna happen for a while  if toriko had an anime, i could see it getting one faster than FT tbh


----------



## KBL (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually before we got the MoTM, a mod said something about them talking about a sub-forum for FT.

I think it was memos, he edited the post IMMEDIATELY... .

and Toriko is awesome but it's not that popular.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 5, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> sub section not gonna happen for a while  if toriko had an anime, i could see it getting one faster than FT tbh



It is getting an anime and a 3d movie


----------



## KBL (Feb 5, 2011)

3d movies suck .


An anime is a good new. .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 5, 2011)

No Chinese raw or something for 221? I'm tired of waiting for MS to release the chapter. It's 11 pm here, damn it! 

Fuck it, I'm going to watch House in the meanwhile.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 5, 2011)

You can dammit 

Hmm, baidu could have been cracked down seeing I haven't seen a raw/scan from their side for a while.

Also the proper term is Chinese Scan Ed


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

I saw the raw. This is the last page of the chapter.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 5, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> You can dammit
> 
> Hmm, baidu could have been cracked down seeing I haven't seen a raw/scan from their side for a while.
> 
> Also the proper term is Chinese Scan Ed







Blade said:


> I saw the raw. This is the last page of the chapter.
> I know it's not a raw. I'm saying it's a raw because I can.


FUUUUUUUUUUUU-
Not this guy again


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

U Jellal?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh I think Jellal has other worries at the moment 



every last _mile _of it.


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Oh I think Jellal has other worries at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> every last _mile _of it.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 5, 2011)

Was that affirmative laughter, or a mock one ?


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

The laughter image was a positive reaction towards your own post pal.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey you gotta apreciate the things I do for you , i mean it's Gerard for crying out loud


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

The Jellal image is so funny.


----------



## KBL (Feb 5, 2011)

Jellal is being raped in the prison .


----------



## Ender (Feb 5, 2011)

guess he went to pick up the soap....


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 5, 2011)

Blade said:


> I saw the raw. This is the last page of the chapter.



What has science done?


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 5, 2011)

nice to be back home in the little thread though all the polls and joke threads was fun. lol next time FT wills motm it will be like 6 or 7 pages long in the archives. there was more activity in our subforum then the OP anime forum. I kinda hope we get Ultear this chapter . 

she seems to be one of the biggest elements in the meta-plot.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 5, 2011)

Still no chapter yet?


----------



## Pipe (Feb 5, 2011)

We lost the subforum and no chapter?


----------



## Cash (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll be back in an hour


----------



## Jade (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh my.....Zeref 

A world just for Mages. Evergreen and Elfman were absolutely useless .


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

Ultear seems beat Zeref. (Zeref is not 'awakened' yet)


And in the beginning, i thought she was gonna lost.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 5, 2011)

Didn't even read the chapter yet, stopped here.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 5, 2011)

Zeref got offpaneled by Ultear thats just so funny

Evergreen and Elfman are useless

The big bad's plan is to create a world where only mages can live huh?


----------



## Blinky (Feb 5, 2011)

Okay. Rustyrose is actually pretty cool. 

And lol Ultear is awesome.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 5, 2011)

lol Zeref got beat off panel

i want to know what happened to Zancrow, i cant critisize mashima until i know!

Rustyrose was awesome lol


----------



## KBL (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't mess with Ultear you crybaby Zeref.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 5, 2011)

"GRRRR i'm angry "

*A few pages later*

"Stop "

lol Zeref


----------



## Thor (Feb 5, 2011)

Lucy confirmed as weak.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 5, 2011)

Remember when Cash said Zeref is awesome now ? lol just lol


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 5, 2011)

Off-paneled, like a bitch!

I guess getting angry only works for Natsu.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Disappointment chapter. The wait was for naught. 

Evergreen/Elfman is useless. 
Natsu is going to be revived.

Nothing but disappointments all around.

P.S. And that is, by far, a generic plan they have.
P.P.S Why do I get the feeling Elfman is going to get a power-up?


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 5, 2011)

lol Zeref got off paneled.


----------



## KBL (Feb 5, 2011)

And like i said, when he finally snaps (awakes) everything is over.

For now he's weak as shit.

Great chapter btw.


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Okay. Rustyrose is actually pretty cool.
> 
> And lol Ultear is awesome.



I told you, he's going to be the coolest after Zancrow. Really whats his competition? Ultear is a babe but shes not cool, the little loli, gay azuma, and fat mest.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Did he really have to say, "I'm angry"? 

I thought that was confirmed in the previous chapter?

Sito: Azuma and Kain are cool, bro


----------



## KBL (Feb 5, 2011)

Gay Azuma? .

Sitó. .


----------



## Blinky (Feb 5, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Disappointment chapter. The wait was for naught.
> 
> Evergreen/Elfman is useless.
> Natsu is going to be revived.
> ...



Because that would be AWESOME. Then he'd team up with Gildartz and they'll have tea.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 5, 2011)

where did gildartz even go


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Because that would be AWESOME. Then he'd team up with Gildartz and they'll have tea.



The only one worthy of tea with Gildartz is Hades. 

Edit: Gildartz, Fried, and Bixlow went back to FT.


----------



## KBL (Feb 5, 2011)

Zancrow = Azuma >Rustyrose= Caprico>Ultear>>>Meldy and Kain.


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Did he really have to say, "I'm angry"?
> 
> I thought that was confirmed in the previous chapter?
> 
> Sito: Azuma and Kain are cool, bro



Okay i was just making up things to make them sound gay, azuma is cool but seriously, fat mest? Only calling him cool untill he shows us what he can do, other than be fat mest.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 5, 2011)

Ultear finished having her orgasm and beat his shit, he was angry too


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

Zancrow>Rusty Rose>>Ultear=Azuma>Meldy>Caprico>>>>>Fat Mest


----------



## Blinky (Feb 5, 2011)

Hades > all,


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Okay i was just making up things to make them sound gay, azuma is cool but seriously, fat mest? Only calling him cool untill he shows us what he can do, other than be fat mest.



Kain is gonna troll people with his magic. He's not gonna end up a failure like Zancrow 

Also, why does every villain introduced so far have to have a panel of maniacal laughter? We get it, Mashima. They're the villains


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 5, 2011)

Fuck

I told you guys RustyRose was going to be awesome. The man has *Rose* as apart of his name. He clearly inherited some ART from the one and only original



Oh, Rose-sama 

I knew you would split part of your ART and share it with other manga


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually, 
Gildartz>>Laxus>Gajeel>Master Puta>All


----------



## Blinky (Feb 5, 2011)

I was just talking about within Grimoire Heart.


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh, okay then


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 5, 2011)

Rusty Rose is the strongest GH also.

Just sayin dawg


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

Alive topic is alive


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

Ultear > Rusty Rose.


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Zancrow>Rusty Rose>>Ultear=Azuma>Meldy>Caprico>>>>>Fat Mest



Quoted for the truth, just in case you missed it.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Kain>Rusty Rose>>Ultear=Azuma>Meldy>Caprico>>>>>Zancrow (who lost to Natsu )


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

Could Rusty Rose, off paneled an 'angry' and no completed awakened Zeref?


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 5, 2011)

This chapter really makes Natsu seem even weaker then he actually stands now since he couldn't hurt Zeref but now Ultear beat him while he was Rage angry.

Rustyrose is just.............Jonny Bravo


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

You trolling son.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 5, 2011)

Leave it to Mashima to ruin the best death in the manga. 

Mara is still alive, Zeref proved useless for now, Gildartz is nowhere to be seen, evergreen and elfman are canon, and Ultear had an orgasm.. 

I think it's safe to say it's the beginning of the end for this arc.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 5, 2011)

He bitchslapped Ever like a pimp.

Not even *I* expected him to be this awesome. Mashima truly delivers in this wonderful manga.


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

Fuckin Luxus must come to pwn some asses.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> This chapter really makes Natsu seem even weaker then he actually stands now since he couldn't hurt Zeref but now Ultear beat him while he was Rage angry.
> 
> Rustyrose is just.............Jonny Bravo *mixed with a bit of Aizen*



And I agree. Makarov handing off his "will" to Luxus, only to be revived is a major downer. It's like Mashima knows that the right thing to do is, but he just goes back on past decisions and messes things up.

Azuma better arrive and finish the job.


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

RR was pretty badass this chapter, like i was expecting but lets try not to get an orgasm.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 5, 2011)

Also, I lol'd at fodderized Zeref. He was looking pretty badass the first part of the chapter but near the end.....


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah, i think hiro kubo'd him there.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Ultear must have smashed him with some rocks or something


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

Zeref is still 'sleeping'.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 5, 2011)

but what's this?

Hey Blinky, Natsu gets to have sex with Lucy....

On a symbolic horse wagon.

Do you feel sad now?


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

she showed her tits and he was like "Must have, must have", but was restraining himself ad then ultear used titty bounce and 1 shoted him.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 5, 2011)

Natsu's getting a peice of dat ass and looks like he's suffering. Traveling is no excuse either.

Natsu's a confirmed Uchiha.


----------



## zapman (Feb 5, 2011)

i wonder how she could survive his wave of death magic


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

> *'The Heart' *knows the reason for their smiles.






> *'The Heart' *





    .


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 5, 2011)

It's clear that Kubo and Mashima had joined forces over a cup of tea one day.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

zapman said:


> i wonder how she could survive his wave of death magic



It probably wasn't death magic. He doesn't want to kill, and it looks like the Death Preying is involuntary with him.

It's probably like what Gildartz used against Natsu, but with an evil aura.


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

thought id only use it one time


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

When i saw 'The Heart' in the title of the cover, i said fuckin lol.


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

I didn't i personally think thats a stupid meme.


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

'The Heart' > Mest.


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

Blade said:


> 'The Heart' > Mest.



everything > mest, so that doesn't prove anything.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2011)

zapman said:


> i wonder how she could survive his wave of death magic





Proxy said:


> It probably wasn't death magic. He doesn't want to kill, and it looks like the Death Preying is involuntary with him.
> 
> It's probably like what Gildartz used against Natsu, but with an evil aura.



 I guess Time magic>Death magic


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 5, 2011)

Whatever happened to Evergreen? Man she sure became useless this chapter. Still shes vaguely more attractive now for some reason.


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

Sitό said:


> everything > mest, so that doesn't prove anything.




Still it counts Sito, still it counts.


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

Still, 
Happy>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Fodder#456>>>>>>>>>>>>>'The heart'>Mest


----------



## Cooli (Feb 5, 2011)

That opening page


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

whats so  about that?

Sure it had that gay ass meme, but the Natsu fucking Lucy was


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I guess Time magic>Death magic



She kept breaking rocks on him, and using her magics on it.



Matta Clatta said:


> Whatever happened to Evergreen? Man she sure became useless this chapter. Still shes vaguely more attractive now for some reason.



It looks like she needs direct eye contact for her magic to work, and only working on humans. It's not that of a handicap, as it keeps her from being totally haxed.

She does look good in this chapter, without the glasses especially.


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

Proxy said:


> She kept breaking rocks on him, and using her magics on it.




Zeref lacked 'anger'.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 5, 2011)

"The Heart" 

Dammit, it all make sense now. 

I'm Angry!




Tenrei said:


> That opening page






Natsu backdooring Lucy, nothing out of the usual.


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> "The Heart"
> 
> Dammit, it all make sense now.
> 
> I'm *Angry!*





You feel 'angry' like Zeref?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Feb 5, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Whatever happened to Evergreen? Man she sure became useless this chapter. Still shes vaguely more attractive now for some reason.



Its the lack of glasses, at least for me.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 5, 2011)

Sitό said:


> whats so  about that?
> 
> Sure it had that gay ass meme, but the *Natsu fucking Lucy* was





Nightwish said:


> "The Heart"
> 
> Dammit, it all make sense now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 5, 2011)

Blade said:


> You feel 'angry' like Zeref?



      .


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Blade said:


> Zeref lacked 'anger'.



Didn't he know anger only works for the main character?


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Didn't he know anger only works for the main character?




Anger=Enemy being stomped=Shonen Law=Main hero wins=Natsu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2011)

When Zeref said he was angry I pictured natsu right off panel shaking his head at how wrong Zeref was doing it.


----------



## Cash (Feb 5, 2011)

Zeref was still manly.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Cash said:


> Zeref was still manly.



Rusty Rose was more manly that Death-kun


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 5, 2011)

So Zereg got beaten ...?
Mest and Laxus have to come for the rescue..otherwise FT is dead.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 5, 2011)

Forever Death-kun


----------



## Xion (Feb 5, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> So Zereg got beaten ...?
> Mest and Laxus have to come for the rescue..otherwise FT is dead.



He got offpaneled. 

That's like some Kensei level trolling.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> So Zereg got beaten ...?
> Mest and Laxus have to come for the rescue..otherwise FT is dead.



 But they can take there time...as per shouen rules the bad guys always take their times to kill someone or not even kill them at all.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> So Zereg got beaten ...?
> *Mest* and Laxus have to come for the rescue..otherwise FT is dead.


----------



## Xion (Feb 5, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Still,
> Happy>>>>>>*Hades*>>>>>>>*Natsu*>>>>>Fodder#456>>>>>>>>>>>>>'The heart'>Mest



Adding some perspective.

Aye!


----------



## Cooli (Feb 5, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> So Zereg got beaten ...?
> Mest and Gerard have to come for the rescue..otherwise FT is dead.



fixed                           .


----------



## Cash (Feb 5, 2011)

You guys think Ultear defeated Zeref ? Clearly Mest


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 5, 2011)

Natsu - "Its too tight!"
Lucy - "Back, back, back it up!"


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Cash said:


> You guys think Ultear defeated Zeref ? Clearly Mest



That's why he wasn't stalking following Wendy


----------



## Darc (Feb 5, 2011)

Pretty good chapter, Evergreen used to be way more bad ass tho, shame she's been reduced to Elfman level.

Ultear :dat



Cash said:


> You guys think Ultear defeated Zeref ? Clearly Mest



Best summary to the situation by far


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Next chapter: Erza/Juvia against Meldy.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2011)

Xion said:


> Adding some perspective.
> 
> Aye!



 Xion you still disgust me you happy lover.



Cash said:


> You guys think Ultear defeated Zeref ? Clearly Mest



 Oh...poor fellow is still in shock that Mest was defeated by fodder gray


----------



## King Vegeta (Feb 5, 2011)

Magic is Might


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Xion you still disgust me you happy lover.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...poor fellow is still in shock that Mest was defeated by fodder gray



You sure it was Gray? I thought it was Loki


----------



## Jade (Feb 5, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Next chapter: Erza/Juvia against Meldy.
> 
> Looking forward to it.


I think you mean a chapter full of Nastu .

You don't want to see Meldy dancing over Erza would you .


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Aurora said:


> *I think you mean a chapter full of Nastu .
> 
> You don't want to see Meldy dancing over Erza would you* .



Why, bro? 

Erza's going to give a challenge, unlike anyone not named Natsu, thus far.


----------



## Cash (Feb 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Xion you still disgust me you happy lover.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...poor fellow is still in shock that Mest was defeated by fodder gray



He didnt care to win. He isnt cut in half and he avoided explosions. you just jelly


----------



## Jade (Feb 5, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Why, bro?
> 
> Erza's going to give a challenge, unlike anyone not named Natsu, thus far.


Natsu going to go DF 2.0 and woop some GH.

Meldy will make bitches out of Erza and Juvia.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Natsu going to go DF 2.0 and woop some GH.
> 
> Meldy will make bitches out of Erza and Juvia.



Erza's about to pull out her _Robotic Speaking Girl Killer_ armor. You'll see. Meldy will be her pupil afterwards.


----------



## Jade (Feb 5, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Erza's about to pull out her _Robotic Speaking Girl Killer_ armor. You'll see. Meldy will be her pupil afterwards.


Meldy doesn't look all that evil...who knows.


----------



## Cash (Feb 5, 2011)

Erza dies leaving Juvia to finish her.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 5, 2011)

Aye!


----------



## Satehi (Feb 5, 2011)

glasses > petrification magic

Did Mashima just fodderize Evergreen?

btw Death-kun was such a disapointment.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 5, 2011)

Satehi said:


> glasses > petrification magic
> 
> Did Mashima just fodderize Evergreen?



It can't be helped.

She was up against RustyRose


----------



## Jade (Feb 5, 2011)

I think Ultear has a ulterior motive.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Why, bro?
> 
> Erza's going to give a challenge, unlike anyone not named Natsu, thus far.



 Mirajane could only give as much of a challenge as she had left.



Cash said:


> He didnt care to win. He isnt cut in half and he avoided explosions. you just jelly



 Then his crew got blown up and he ran for it.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Meldy doesn't look all that evil...who knows.



True, but she's following along. She needs Erza to set her straight.



Cash said:


> Erza dies leaving Juvia to finish her.



I am not amused 



Satehi said:


> glasses > petrification magic
> 
> Did Mashima just fodderize Evergreen?
> 
> btw Death-kun was such a disapointment.



Her magic was a bit broken. It's an explanation that actually works. Direct eye contact makes sense. 



VastoLorDae said:


> Mirajane could only give as much of a challenge as she had left.
> 
> Then his crew got blown up and he ran for it.



She couldn't stand up to a real man like Azuma. Time to head back into the kitchen or is it behind the bar?


----------



## Fran (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh lawd.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2011)

A world that only mages can live in? Why does this plot sound awfully familiar? Mmmhh...oh well, I wonder if Wendy can do anything about Natsu's muffler?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds like Hao from Shaman King.

Anyways should I give this series a shot? Give me Pro's and Con's. The only reason I'm even remotely interested is because its by Hiro Mashima and I loved Rave Master.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> A world that only mages can live in? Why does this plot sound awfully familiar? Mmmhh...oh well, I wonder if Wendy can do anything about Natsu's muffler?



Well, in Charle's premonition, Natsu's scarf returns to normal, so it looks like she'll be able to return it to normal. 

Their plan is a bit cliched. Mashima could have done better.

FT:

*Pros*:
1. A couple of good arcs (Lullaby, Phantom Lord, Fighting Festival).
2. Fanservice.
3. Erza Scarlet 

*Cons*:
1. Gerard. (Think Sieg Hart in appearance but a failed clone.)
2. Is nothing like Rave in terms of character development and plot i.e. lacks anything resembling plot or development.
3. Main character wins due to plot.
4. Main character never loses.
5. If said character gets rage filled, expect him to win miraculously.
6. Mainly had arc villains that don't return once said arc is finished.

Mind you, it has its good moments, but if you're expecting anything like One Piece or HxH, you'll be disappointed.

On that note, you'll need to be up to 200+ chapters to get anything resembling the main plot.


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 5, 2011)

Natsu got angry beats Zancrow with "Nullifying your own magic within the enemy magic.."

Zeref got angry, off paneled.


----------



## Xion (Feb 5, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> A world that only mages can live in? Why does this plot sound awfully familiar? Mmmhh...oh well, I wonder if Wendy can do anything about Natsu's muffler?



It's sort of like Rave Master. Sort of. Although I guarantee you it will end the same way. 

NAKAMA-PUNCHOU!

Lucy and Natsu get married. Mashima makes millions. THE END.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 5, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Sounds like Hao from Shaman King.
> 
> Anyways should I give this series a shot? Give me Pro's and Con's. The only reason I'm even remotely interested is because its by Hiro Mashima and I loved Rave Master.


Pros: a good arc once in a blue moon, Gildartz is cool(although hes kind of a shanks clone), is funny and entertaining at times

Cons: everything else


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2011)

Proxy said:


> She couldn't stand up to a real man like Azuma. Time to head back into the kitchen or is it behind the bar?



 when did you become such a troll!


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> when did you become such a troll!



I don't troll, bro 

Then again, I shouldn't go against the fanservice. Here's hoping she survives to produce some more


----------



## Cash (Feb 5, 2011)

I knew not to expect HxH when I saw that the ART wasnt shitty.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 5, 2011)

Xion said:


> It's sort of like Rave Master. Sort of. Although I guarantee you it will end the same way.
> 
> NAKAMA-PUNCHOU!
> 
> Lucy and Natsu get married. Mashima makes millions. THE END.





Mashima spoiled the ending of FT before it actually started.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 5, 2011)

id defend HxH but im sick of the hiatus'

although even with them its still better than FT


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Well, in Charle's premonition, Natsu's scarf returns to normal, so it looks like she'll be able to return it to normal.
> 
> Their plan is a bit cliched. Mashima could have done better.
> 
> ...



 did someone say main plot in my Fairy tail?



Proxy said:


> I don't troll, bro
> 
> Then again, I shouldn't go against the fanservice. Here's hoping she survives to produce some more



 Exactly...she is one of the best.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 5, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Mashima spoiled the ending of FT before it actually started.


I honestly thought that was an old FT chapter cover at first lol


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Cash said:


> I knew not to expect HxH when I saw that the ART wasnt shitty.



Honestly, the art can be really good, but Togashi is what we would like to call...lazy 



VastoLorDae said:


> did someone say main plot in my Fairy tail?
> 
> Exactly...she is one of the best.



It kinda has a plot now


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> did someone say main plot in my Fairy tail?



It actually does have a plot, even tho the arcs hardly do anything for it, they still do something. 

Last arc will be natsu turning into a dragon and gajeel/Gildartz is going to have to slay him.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

More like Azuma's going to have to slay him


----------



## Sito (Feb 5, 2011)

Nah Gildartz will have an emotional breakdown of having to slay natsu. It will be sad if he kills him but if he lets him live everyone will die. But then........ Hiro willl come up with a cheesy ending and let Natsu turn back to normal, and control his dragon side 

Time skip after that and him and lisa will be married.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 5, 2011)

Zeref got off-paneled You know what happens to fodder? RustyROSE bitch smacks them like a G


----------



## Cash (Feb 5, 2011)

He took Ultear to the limits in his weaker state. No where near fodder Rose level. Only good Rose is a dragon


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 5, 2011)

so zeref is in a sleeping state that makes him sooooo weak compare to his old self.   even still,  he seems to be somewhat strong as it still seems that she had to go all out to just stop him for the time being.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

So, out of those we've seen so far, who had the best showing out of them?


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 5, 2011)

Proxy said:


> So, out of those we've seen so far, who had the best showing out of them?



Natsu had out of all of them.      he is the first of fairy tail to defeat his opponent and impress Marakov.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2011)

Mashima didn't have a choice. What happened between Zeref and Ultear _had to_ be taken off panel. 


*Spoiler*: _The way I read FT_


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> Natsu had out of all of them.      he is the first of fairy tail to defeat his opponent and impress Marakov.



Natsu is the worst


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2011)

What is that between Lucy's legs?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 6, 2011)

Yasha said:


> What is that between Lucy's legs?



The seat


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2011)

Proxy said:


> It kinda has a plot now





Sitό said:


> It actually does have a plot, even tho the arcs hardly do anything for it, they still do something.
> 
> Last arc will be natsu turning into a dragon and gajeel/Gildartz is going to have to slay him.



 Oh come on guys...those little scenes between arcs sure as hell was not leading up to this. But this arc sure better lead up or start up the main plot.



Yasha said:


> What is that between Lucy's legs?





KizaruTachio said:


> The seat



 Yeah come on yasha....come on man....


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2011)

Yasha said:


> What is that between Lucy's legs?



smdh


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 6, 2011)

Cash said:


> He took Ultear to the limits in his weaker state. No where near fodder Rose level. Only good Rose is a dragon




With that Cash, you can afford alot of jelly


----------



## Yasha (Feb 6, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> The seat





VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah come on yasha....come on man....





Nightwish said:


> smdh



I blame Natsu's expression.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 6, 2011)

First off I wasn't quite done with Rave Master thanks for spoiling the ending... 

Second 



Proxy said:


> Well, in Charle's premonition, Natsu's scarf returns to normal, so it looks like she'll be able to return it to normal.
> 
> Their plan is a bit cliched. Mashima could have done better.
> 
> ...



^Mostly right

Adding:

*Pro: *

For a weekly the art is well above average (art style starts very close to RM but evolves a bit) and better than RM especially after about 50 chapters 
I find the humor to be better than RM, most of the time...  (more grown up and less jerky in it's delivery, humor style is still close to RM though)
Less clichéd opening plot vs Rave Master so you should know if you'll like it quickly, Just be prepared for... (Con: stagnated though and became repetitive yet always seem like next arc the second act will finally start, so it hasn't become clearly lost yet (like Bleach) and still seems salvageable. Latest arc actually seemed to be the start of the second act/main plot for a moment... could still turn out to be so since with intro of a character in this arc odds seem much higher for reveal soon (this or next arc).)
Weak Characters do get stronger 
Still at least 2 villain organisations (dark guilds) foreshadowed in the story, and potential plot line that every protagonist will become an outlaw and hunted by the state... plus dragons could start killing tons people later in plot (no joke)
Only 2 truly weak arcs
Happy > Plue (though he's in it too... lolz) 


*Con:*

Some strong characters in beginning do become fodder or stagnate in power
Main Character will loss fight while on any form of transportation (he gets SEVER motion sickness... first few times it's funny but after a bit...) 
Little death in series and most of that was in flashbacks, one character has been stated as almost dead and/or dying 3 times now...
two week arcs where in a row

*Side Note:* as a previous RM reader you'll get to see tons of character designs and powers taken from RM and put into FT. Some times a character concept from RM will end up in two characters in Fairy Tail (For example Musica at first appears to be Gray with Ice magic not control over silver and has no piercings but similar attitude... but then you'll meet Gazille who has 5 times the piercings and edited version of his powers and way more badass)... Up to you if this is pro vs con. 

I personally think FT will get darker and close to what Rave did... I just think we're not quite at the second dark act yet when the adventure wears off and all forces conspire against the protagonists. Plot seems like it's meant to be longer than Rave... like 500 chapters, some big mysteries (likely all tied into each other) have left to be revealed. 

Personally even the worst arc in Fairy Tail is tolerable (and kinda funny)* if reading it in a single sitting or two*... though waiting week after week for it to end caused a lot of weekly readers of Fairy Tail to just simply hate it (and I can't blame them since we all hate waiting for bad arcs to end, worse yet for devoted readers was the arc before it was the second worst arc... thankfully the arc after the two started off really good). All in all while pointless to the main plot and wrote out a good character, it did have 2 weak characters actually pulling there weight for a change and both got stronger and slightly more confident in themselves. So you getting to avoid the weekly waits between chapters might not mind it as much....


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

Hold on, reading wall of text, to see if its useful stuff.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 6, 2011)

Ryus said:


> First off I wasn't quite done with Rave Master thanks for spoiling the ending...
> 
> Second
> 
> ...



Added a few things.

I didn't mention this arc, but it's shaping up to be one of the, if not the best one. For now, I'll reserve judgement, because Mashima has a knack for jobbing at the last minute when the arc's about to end.

One more thing, if random power-ups is an issue, you'll have quite a couple of problems here. Despite the cons, it's an enjoyable read.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone know what Ultear meant when she said Eldest of the 7 kin?

Does she mean age-wise, or like experience/seniority wise?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sure she meant seniority as she isn't much older then Gray.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2011)

Kuya said:


> Anyone know what Ultear meant when she said Eldest of the 7 kin?
> 
> Does she mean age-wise, or like experience/seniority wise?



she could mean eldest, she could mean most experienced. could be a translation error....could she not be Ur's daughter but her sister?


----------



## Ryus (Feb 6, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Added a few things.
> 
> I didn't mention this arc, but it's shaping up to be one of the, if not the best one. For now, I'll reserve judgement, because Mashima has a knack for jobbing at the last minute when the arc's about to end.
> 
> One more thing, if random power-ups is an issue, you'll have quite a couple of problems here. Despite the cons, it's an enjoyable read.



 

I was referring to Loki, Lucy, and Wendy... the last 2 really did step up last arc. Lucy even summoned 4 golden key spirits and used her new magical draining water whip in 3 back to back to back fights (across the whole arc she summoned way more than that but due to that being over the course of several days I won't use that as a yard stick to her power increase), that's twice the total of what she summoned in a single fight in Fighting Festival arc and then lasted 3 times longer. On top of that while starting to actually fight herself in the battles against endless waves of fodder and took on a giant octopus with only the whip and WON... did I mention she fell hundreds of feet before that 3rd fight, yet fought anyways... Lucy of just two arcs before was always stopping after a single fight.

Wendy went from panicking about actually doing an offensive attack against a harmless crystal ball just last arc to taking on a robot Godzilla (although as the backup player in a 3 on 1 fight) who shot death rays and missiles and could leap higher than skyscrappers. 

Loki just got a massive power boost due to no longer being on deaths door, because Lucy is stronger than Karen and he trusts her more. 

I'll give you ToP could qualify via personal choice though it's not as bad as the other 2...


----------



## Proxy (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll give you that, but if that's the case, they still have a long way to go. Lucy, being the main female, I expected more from her.

She has potential, but I don't like the idea of power-ups like we've seen happen with her in ToP and OS.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 6, 2011)

Last chapter was awesome cant wait to see next chaper Rusty Rose is like a 100000000 times better version of Lucy.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 6, 2011)

Cash said:


> I'll be back in an hour



Dude it doesn't take that long to read a chapter 



Nightwish said:


> Off-paneled, like a bitch!
> 
> I guess getting angry only works for Natsu.



In the immortal words of Nelson : Ha Ha !!!



Don't diss my BFF 



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ch 8
> 
> Hey Blinky, Natsu gets to have sex with Lucy....
> 
> ...



I say

you finaly gave in to the fan's pressure didn't you Hiro ?



KBL said:


> Jellal is being raped in the prison .




No.

I simply......_found _him 

Kinda mehish chapter to be honest.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn Natsu's homeboy got raped off panel
Zeref = Toyed4life 

That goal is stewpid, good thing I can use Magic ,I mean My tittes can


----------



## Kenzo (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Xion (Feb 6, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> id defend HxH but im sick of the hiatus'
> 
> although even with them its still better than FT



HxH is aeons better than Fairy Tail. I mean no offense to FT, but 95% of shounen even are better than whatever is done by Mashima.

Sorry, I think Mashima is a hack after reading the most cliche, prototypical drivel ever that is Rave Master.



x_danny_x said:


> so zeref is in a sleeping state that makes him sooooo weak compare to his old self.   even still,  he seems to be somewhat strong as it still seems that she had to go all out to just stop him for the time being.



She was taunting him and mentioned how weak he was. She obviously didn't go all out. 



Ryus said:


> First off I wasn't quite done with Rave Master thanks for spoiling the ending...



a.) You already knew how it would end deep down inside. 
b.) It doesn't matter how it ends because after a certain point the disappointment level is so high you just don't care anymore.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 6, 2011)

Proxy said:


> I'll give you that, but if that's the case, they still have a long way to go. Lucy, being the main female, I expected more from her.
> 
> She has potential, but I don't like the idea of power-ups like we've seen happen with her in ToP and OS.



Hey, we all hate those one time power ups never to be used again and that fail to develop the character an/or only happen only so the character can't die. In this aspect the Edolas arc was good because no character, even Natsu, got powered up in such a fashion (though we did have the whole "tomorrow" thing... though every shounen has a will power saves the day moment). ...Not saying this makes the Edolas arc good though, just not total crap. 

All I'll say beyond this is through out the entire series Lucy has gotten stronger, Edolas arc was just an example of how it was done right... in Lucy's case of powering up. 



Xion said:


> a.) You already knew how it would end deep down inside.
> b.) It doesn't matter how it ends because after a certain point the disappointment level is so high you just don't care anymore.



... still, now I have no excuse to finish it on some vain hope that it could get better


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Best thing of the chapter was Ultear's ass.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 6, 2011)

What about Evergreen's bean shot?


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Dude it doesn't take that long to read a chapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I pray to my Mest shrine for an hour before I read.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Best thing of the chapter was Ultear's ass.






 oh yeah


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> oh yeah



Lucy's is better 

in reality I am a bit serious, because Mashima shows us just the proper angle with lucy


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 6, 2011)

Xion said:


> She was taunting him and mentioned how weak he was. She obviously didn't go all out.





lol haha,  yeah she did mention he was nothing "at that sleeping state" level.

she was tired, breathing heavy and panting.   and this is zeref in a "sleeping state".   certainly Zeref at his best is leaps and bounds ahead of her.


and yo,  did you get my pm?  i want to know how you created your avy and sig?  looks great/awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Lucy's is better
> 
> in reality I am a bit serious, because Mashima shows us just the proper angle with lucy



 well give Urtear a chance to get one of those angles with less clothing too. As it stands hers right now looks more...nice even with all those clothes on.


----------



## FakePeace (Feb 6, 2011)

I just lost all my respect for Zeref.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 6, 2011)

You ever had any For Mr. Whiny Mc Emobitch ?


----------



## FakePeace (Feb 6, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> You ever had any For Mr. Whiny Mc Emobitch ?



Well your point but still...


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

haters         .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 6, 2011)

Cash said:


> haters         .



_Waah waah, the world rejects me, waah waah !!!_


----------



## Rene (Feb 6, 2011)

Gildartz and his bitches. 

To defend Death-kun, Ultear still had to go all out to restrain Zeref in his weakened state and she's hinted to be the strongest of the 7 kin.

He's still a pussy though.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 6, 2011)

A whiny, _crying _pussy .

Do you see why people get dissapointed after all this waiting ?

Yes he is in a "weakened" state but last chapter gave the readers some hope that the one recurring plot thread of this entiere series was not just a Linkin Park groupie.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 6, 2011)

Zeref will probably be far more awesome once he awakes.


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Zeref big plan is to get the power of Nakama on his side right now. Thats why he wants to see Natsu. See how its done from the master himself. Fuck dark magic. He could destroy the universe with the power of Nakama.


----------



## Rene (Feb 6, 2011)

GIGA NAKAMA BREAKER


----------



## Blade (Feb 6, 2011)

Rene said:


> GIGA NAKAMA BREAKER




Don't spoil new possible attacks.


----------



## Rene (Feb 6, 2011)

I can do whatever I want.


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Nasu's Nakama power vs Ichigo's Resolve

Orhimie is not allowed to talk at all. 

who takes this?


----------



## Blade (Feb 6, 2011)

Gildarts for being awesome.


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you have spell check? Seems you misspelled Mest


----------



## Blade (Feb 6, 2011)

U jellal Cash?


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Its common fact we are all Jellal


----------



## Rene (Feb 6, 2011)

Gildartz is even wearing a pimp coat in that picture.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

Well you can't look like a hobo when you just purchased 2 hoes.


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

So he looks like HHH aka The Game to do it?


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

Ganta, why u so


----------



## Blinky (Feb 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> more powerful than a hit from Love's Tengumaru.
> 
> Hey Blinky, Natsu gets to have sex with Lucy....
> 
> ...



When I went to Mashima's house he managed to convince me not to kill him then he made me tell him all my deepest darkest secrets.


----------



## seastone (Feb 6, 2011)

Regarding the new chapter, I do wonder what happened to Zeref and Grimore Heart now. 

Zeref wants them to ago away from the island. Fairy Tail has no chance of winning. It does fit the plot that Zerefs awakens and procides to make hell on earth next arc. 

Anyway was Charles implying that Makarov cannot be healed since his wounds are too deep? So is Makarov going to die or not. I mean having a hole in your stomach is lethal but he seems to going fine.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

Blinky , this is why I like you, 

Except in that fucking mafia game you signed up for when I was Yamcha and you were Bulma,you friend, got modkilled


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

MaskedMenace said:


> Regarding the new chapter, I do wonder what happened to Zeref and Grimore Heart now.
> 
> Zeref wants them to ago away from the island. Fairy Tail has no chance of winning. It does fit the plot that Zerefs awakens and procides to make hell on earth next arc.
> 
> Anyway was Charles implying that Makarov cannot be healed since his wounds are too deep? So is Makarov going to die or not. I mean having a hole in your stomach is lethal but he seems to going fine.



Actully, didn't you here? FT NOW has a chance of victory. Natsu went random powerup so who's to say he won't get another? 

I don't think Makarov is going to die, he will probably face Master Puta again. Still lose tho. His wounds don't seem all that serious anymore, he looks fine tbh.


----------



## Tangible (Feb 6, 2011)

This is looking pretty bad for FT.

I'm sure Natsu will get healed the Laxus and Gildartz will show up.

Laxus and Gil can probably solo a few

Natsu will win off of NAKAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.

But this arc could also end without the...."Fairy Tail" ending

C WUT I DID THAR?


----------



## seastone (Feb 6, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Actully, didn't you here? FT NOW has a chance of victory. Natsu went random powerup so who's to say he won't get another?



Fine lets say that of the current fairy tail teams win against their GH opponent. 

There is still three more kin. Urtear, Azuma and the fat ice cream guy on top the guild master Hades. 

If GH awaken Zeref, that makes the strongest Mage on their side. 

Fairy Tail does not seem to have much of a chance. 



> I don't think Makarov is going to die, he will probably face Master Puta again. Still lose tho. His wounds don't seem all that serious anymore, he looks fine tbh.



So heavily wounded, he will fight someone he couldn't defeat again?


----------



## Laxus (Feb 6, 2011)

wtf Zeref 

Laxus and Gildarts need to show up quick or Fairy tail is fucked


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

MaskedMenace said:


> Fine lets say that of the current fairy tail teams win against their GH opponent.
> 
> There is still three more kin. Urtear, Azuma and the fat ice cream guy on top the guild master Hades.
> 
> ...


I meant to add that Gildartz and or Laxus, and maybe ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mestbut some council reinforcements(to take out fodder) come and help. I'm sure that will be enough. 



> So heavily wounded, he will fight someone he couldn't defeat again?


I meant in the way that once everyone done with their 'kin' they'll all go to fight Master Puta, not at the same time tho. Like lets say Natsu goes first, he immediately gets knocked down but with some powerup he is able to atlast 'move' him. Then he gets knocked down again and reinforcements come in(not all at the same time tho, more like, a group of four then 2 then another 2, so on)(Lucy, gray, erza, kana, lisana, juvia etc). After that Gildartz and or Laxus are fighting with Master Puta but with clearly no hope, and is either about to unleash an ultimate attack and Makarov cancels it out with his own, or everyone is knocked down and Makarov briefly comes in the picture and delay his guilds inevitable demise. When Natsu, Gildartz and Laxus see him laying on the floor(doesn't matter if he's is alive or not), theyll will all get 1 final powerup and defeat Master Puta, or maybe just natsu and Gildartz and Laxus help out a bit.


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2011)

well i'm glad zeref isnt all that


----------



## Blade (Feb 6, 2011)

Laxus said:


> wtf Zeref
> 
> Laxus and Gildarts need to show up quick or Fairy tail is fucked




Just to remind, Zeref lost because he is not completely 'awakened'.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 6, 2011)

Blade said:


> Just to remind, Zeref lost because he is not completely 'awakened'.



Look at him

more powerful than a hit from Love's Tengumaru.

then 

more powerful than a hit from Love's Tengumaru.

He looks like he is about to wreak shit 

then

more powerful than a hit from Love's Tengumaru.

more powerful than a hit from Love's Tengumaru.

more powerful than a hit from Love's Tengumaru.

You can't tell me you weren't disappointed


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 6, 2011)

Natsu is supposed to kill Zeref or at least get strong enough so that he'll be able to do it.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 6, 2011)

Seeing how Fairy Tail lets Natsu get random rage power ups instead of just giving him access to Dragon Force, kind of obvious Zeref wouldn't crush someone who can control time. 

They been stressing he was asleep for a long time, I guess by asleep it meant his control of magic and his impulses for murder went haywire. Laxus is far away from the island, Gildarts back at the guild, the only hope now is what Mest and Marakov could possibly do.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh god I just had a revelation. We all saw ultear screaming she got Zeref right ? 

Mest will tp to them, pick up zeref, tp away. Promotion.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 6, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Oh god I just had a revelation. We all saw ultear screaming she got Zeref right ?
> 
> Mest will tp to them, pick up zeref, tp away. Promotion.



 Epic vulture

I can see Mest doing that assuredly, he might even teleport everyone else out too


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 6, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> Natsu is supposed to kill Zeref or at least get strong enough so that he'll be able to do it.



[YOUTUBE]wOxt9PoJNkg[/YOUTUBE]           .


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 6, 2011)

That's Mest up.
The Future is looking Gray


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 6, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> [YOUTUBE]wOxt9PoJNkg[/YOUTUBE]           .



Zeref already said Natsu has to be the one to defeat him. Probably why Makarov is telling Wendy to heal his muffler.


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2011)

hes suppose to punch awake zeref lol


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 6, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Oh god I just had a revelation. We all saw ultear screaming she got Zeref right ?
> 
> Mest will tp to them, pick up zeref, tp away. Promotion.



I'm sorry



he's not good enough for that.






Hyper_Wolfy said:


> That's Mest up.
> The Future is looking Gray


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> Natsu is supposed to kill Zeref or at least get strong enough so that he'll be able to do it.



Hmm never actually thought about Natsu getting strong enough and choosing NOT to kill him, and then zeref leaves. 



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> That's Mest up.
> The Future is looking Gray


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Wonderful puns Wolfy


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 6, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Look at him
> 
> more powerful than a hit from Love's Tengumaru.
> 
> ...



he is in a weaken state,  they are trying to awake his full powers.   it is just his intro,  but once he awakens then we can really measure him,  this is coming from the girl that stop him temporarily.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

Ganta, answer my question. 
Why you so 

Why you no 

Is it cause you let mest in your life?


----------



## Xion (Feb 6, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> That's Mest up.
> The Future is looking *Gay*



This is Mest we're talking about...


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

Xion said:


> This is Mest we're talking about...



I was on xbox live play halo reach yesterday and I saw this one guy named HappyLover###, the ### part were some numbers i forgot. 
Tis you?


----------



## Punpun (Feb 6, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> he's not good enough for that



Do not worry, The Truth is always hard to accept at first


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

My GT is YouxDonexMestxUp


Sitό said:


> Ganta, answer my question.
> Why you so
> 
> Why you no
> ...



Im  

why you so  and not 

is it because of Gilfag? Poor Sito will never be manly :/


----------



## Blade (Feb 6, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Look at him
> 
> more powerful than a hit from Love's Tengumaru.
> 
> ...




I know. I thought as well, that he was gonna pwn her.


But then he got defeated off paneled and we read that he isn't 'awakened', he is in a weaker state.


Still, his 'anger' part was funny.


----------



## seastone (Feb 6, 2011)

Sitό said:


> I meant to add that Gildartz and or Laxus, and maybe ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mestbut some council reinforcements(to take out fodder) come and help. I'm sure that will be enough.



Laxus could be anywhere currently. How will he find out and get to island in time? 

Gildarz and Fried are away of island, even if Mest can teleport. Does he have any clue where on the ocean, he can find them assuming that is what he is doing. 

The island is isolated and hard to find IIRC, how soon can reinforcements even arrive? 



> I meant in the way that once everyone done with their 'kin' they'll all go to fight Master Puta, not at the same time tho. Like lets say Natsu goes first, he immediately gets knocked down but with some powerup he is able to atlast 'move' him. Then he gets knocked down again and reinforcements come in(not all at the same time tho, more like, a group of four then 2 then another 2, so on)(Lucy, gray, erza, kana, lisana, juvia etc). After that Gildartz and or Laxus are fighting with Master Puta but with clearly no hope, and is either about to unleash an ultimate attack and Makarov cancels it out with his own, or everyone is knocked down and Makarov briefly comes in the picture and delay his guilds inevitable demise. When Natsu, Gildartz and Laxus see him laying on the floor(doesn't matter if he's is alive or not), theyll will all get 1 final powerup and defeat Master Puta, or maybe just natsu and Gildartz and Laxus help out a bit.



Assuming that Gildartz and Laxus even can make it to island in time. Plus I doubt anyone short of Dragonforce Natsu can take on Hades but Natsu seems to be out of commission. 

Also Zeref will play into all of this as well. He is the wild card here if he reawakens.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 6, 2011)

Mashima is like master of de-hyping characters, isn't he?


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 6, 2011)

Blade said:


> I know. I thought as well, that he was gonna pwn her.
> 
> 
> But then he got defeated off paneled and we read that he isn't 'awakened', he is in a weaker state.
> ...



you didn't notice how out of breath she was? I will laugh, hard, really hard if Zeref awakens and is still Mr.  goodie-two-shoes 

oooh I got it, he becomes Zeref the white, bringer of hope, he becomes the strongest good mage of all time and has Natsu as his pupil and lover 

The black scarf is the sign, it's like a branding saying:'don't touch ma bitch'.

Gray will become jealous of this and fights Zeref but get's offed off panel.

Lucy will cry and turns lesbo with Erza, old man dies and biribiri becomes the new leader.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

if the see some huge exploision and or a big giant monster thing then im sure they know where to look, Mest could teleport them and say something like"I saw these 2 trying to get hear"

Im sure Gildartz, DF Natsu, and Laxus can atleast put up a fight against Master Puta. When they all get another random powerup associated with being mad they can win.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

Cash said:


> My GT is YouxDonexMestxUp
> Im
> 
> why you so  and not
> ...


----------



## Blade (Feb 6, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> you didn't notice how out of breath she was? I will laugh, hard, really hard if Zeref awakens and is still Mr.  goodie-two-shoes
> 
> oooh I got it, he becomes Zeref the white, bringer of hope, he becomes the strongest good mage of all time and has Natsu as his pupil and lover
> 
> ...




Ultear wasn't so wounded and exhausted.





Still she beat him.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 6, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Don't diss my BFF



I believe in Kain 



VastoLorDae said:


> oh yeah







MaskedMenace said:


> Regarding the new chapter, I do wonder what happened to Zeref and Grimore Heart now.
> 
> Zeref wants them to ago away from the island. Fairy Tail has no chance of winning. It does fit the plot that Zerefs awakens and procides to make hell on earth next arc.
> 
> Anyway was Charles implying that Makarov cannot be healed since his wounds are too deep? So is Makarov going to die or not. I mean having a hole in your stomach is lethal but he seems to going fine.



I think it had more to do with the amount of power Wendy was using. She wanted to heal them both, but Makarov kept her focus on Natsu (don't know why, when Natsu's clearly weaker).

If he died, it would have made things better.


----------



## Xion (Feb 6, 2011)

Sitό said:


> I was on xbox live play halo reach yesterday and I saw this one guy named HappyLover###, the ### part were some numbers i forgot.
> Tis you?



Everyone loves Happy, right?

So it could be anyone.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

You're like the only one around this dangerous battlefield, that likes him.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

Ganta, iv been approved by elfman. You got giogioed


----------



## Phertt (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok. So Zeref got "angry" this chapter. He tried to fight Ultear and lost because he isn't fully awakened yet. He said he doesn't want to see a world with war and destruction now.
Grimoire Heart wants to fully wake him up to be a ruthless killing machine again.
The twist: when Zeref gets his full power back, he will slaughter Grimoire Heart for giving him his power back. Lolz wut.

Seriously though, if Zeref is the strongest dark mage in history as the story has repeatedly told us, what is Grimoire Heart hoping for exactly? That he lets them be his posse or something? Unless Hades has some incredible method to keep some sort of control over Zeref, I just don't see why the most evil bastard ever would feel like he owes them anything or would not just see them as some alternate power.
My worst fear is that GH will either start getting owned by Zeref or something, and they will have to team up with FT to stop him again. Which of course will be successful since they will all be nakama then and shit.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

They probably have something capable of sucking magic away, and using it.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 6, 2011)

Whoa, bro 

First rule of FT: Never go against the fanservice. Dat Evergreen


----------



## Mastic (Feb 6, 2011)

Exactly my point. Evergreen dresses like a hoe, acts like a hoe therefore she is a hoe. Nothing wrong with her hustle, Im just saying RR slapped that bitch down like hes suppose to... hoes love that shit.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

Second rule of FT thread: No more than 5 sentences.

No one wants a wall of text blocking them from Erza goodness.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 6, 2011)

There is no amount of text that could cockblock us from datErza.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 6, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Blinky , this is why I like you,
> 
> Except in that fucking mafia game you signed up for when I was Yamcha and you were Bulma,you friend, got modkilled



My internet was gone 



Sitό said:


> Ganta, iv been approved by elfman. You got giogioed



UNDENIABLE PROOF.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

I call bullhit, but yeah, thats 100% proved.



Mastic said:


> There is no amount of text that could cockblock us from datErza.



Hawt Erza is in one of these, no cheating. 

*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.





*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.



]

*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.




*Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_ 



.


----------



## Phertt (Feb 6, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Hawt Erza is in one of these, no cheating.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay Mest is gay_
> 
> ...


Spoilers confirmed: there is only one.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 6, 2011)

Sitό said:


> *snip*



 Good try but clothes can't even hide Erza's sexibodi, what chance do words have.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 6, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Exactly my point. Evergreen dresses like a hoe, acts like a hoe therefore she is a hoe. Nothing wrong with her hustle, Im just saying RR slapped that bitch down like hes suppose to... hoes love that shit.



RustyRose knows how to handle his bitch


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

1 pic of erza. It's hawt bro.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

this was the pic, if you're to lazy to find it.


----------



## Phertt (Feb 6, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> RustyRose knows how to handle his bitch


RustyRose straight pimpin' the hoes.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 6, 2011)

Sitό said:


> this was the pic, if you're to lazy to find it.



You know I was about to go back and look forreal 

But yes datErza.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, dat erza


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 6, 2011)

Zeref


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

He was hungry, MS messed up on translation


----------



## FakePeace (Feb 6, 2011)

Sitό said:


> He was hungry, MS messed up on translation



So that's why he lost. It all makes sense now!


----------



## Hardcore Chick (Feb 6, 2011)

This is one of the best manga's i have read,  never a dull moment and the character are even better than naruto characters.


----------



## Rene (Feb 6, 2011)

There one other thing this chapter confirmed.

Rider >>>>>>>>>>>> Evergreen in both Combat and Looks.


----------



## Darc (Feb 6, 2011)

^ That Rider looks good, your last set was weird.



Hardcore Chick said:


> This is one of the best manga's i have read,  never a dull moment and the character are even better than naruto characters.



Such good taste deserves some good dick, holla at me when Master Mest has had his fill


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

FakePeace said:


> So that's why he lost. It all makes sense now!



Yeah broski, you can't battle on an empty stomach. 

@hardcorechick, you can't even compare naruto character to any good manga.


----------



## Phertt (Feb 6, 2011)

Sitό said:


> He was hungry, MS messed up on translation


"You wouldn't like me when I'm... hungry."


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

He was hungry so he was mad, but since he was hungry he was weak.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 6, 2011)

Mashima needs to make FT remain defeated.

Wendy and co. were trashed, and now they're back to normal while Gazille is practically done for the arc?

I am disappoint


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

inorite.

Damn Hiro


----------



## KBL (Feb 6, 2011)

Gajeel will be back, i have hope.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

KBl, wtf you doing in the Mest FC? 
That's why i didn't include you in the manly chart


----------



## Velocity (Feb 6, 2011)

Really, it's all over. Grimoire Heart have Zeref and the next chapter title seems to point towards a strategic retreat from them. I'm most surprised that, after all this, only one of Grimoire Heart actually lost. I expected more losses for them, although I also expected more from Zancrow...


----------



## Xion (Feb 6, 2011)

Hardcore Chick said:


> This is one of the best manga's i have read,  never a dull moment and the character are even better than naruto characters.



... 

Carry on.


----------



## KBL (Feb 6, 2011)

Sitό said:


> KBl, wtf you doing in the Mest FC?
> That's why i didn't include you in the manly chart



I'm just trolling .


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Really, it's all over. Grimoire Heart have Zeref and the next chapter title seems to point towards a strategic retreat from them. I'm most surprised that, after all this, only one of Grimoire Heart actually lost. I expected more losses for them, although I also expected more from Zancrow...



A retreat from them would be best at this point. Not only would it give FT the loss that they should rightly have, but it means GH can actualise their plan and we can have another time-limit situation that FT does so very well.

Also we need time for Luxus to come back.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

Exacta^ but noiw that everyone is healed, i don't see it happening.



KBL said:


> I'm just trolling .



Lies, deep down you have a gay side


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 6, 2011)

Hardcore Chick said:


> This is one of the best manga's i have read,  never a dull moment and the character are even better than naruto characters.


I agree. It's a shame seeing FT so underrated. It should be as popular as One Piece or something.


----------



## KBL (Feb 6, 2011)

Lies .

Gildartz is the only option in my HEART.

.



> This is one of the best manga's i have read, never a dull moment and the character are even better than naruto characters.



Good girl. . Enjoy some rep for that.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't try to hide it, I have a little respect for you left, don't tarnish it by lying


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 6, 2011)

Repped her as well.

RustyRose approves of her taste


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Exacta^ but noiw that everyone is healed, i don't see it happening.


I don't think the healing will be enough. Makarov is still in no condition to stand up, let alone fight, and Natsu has his little napkin curse to overcome. It'll lead to a power up so we just need a bit of time to process that.


----------



## KBL (Feb 6, 2011)

I will show you my true side someday Sit?, you will see. .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 6, 2011)

The characters in FT are so deep and complex. I'm in awe at Mashima's ability to make his characters beautiful both on the outside and the inside. The plot becomes more and more complicated with each arc.

Not to mention Mashima's excellent world building skill.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> I don't think the healing will be enough. Makarov is still in no condition to stand up, let alone fight, and Natsu has his little napkin curse to overcome. It'll lead to a power up so we just need a bit of time to process that.



Don't get me wrong, I REALLY WANT THEM TO RETREAT, if you go back a few pages b4 we got the subsection(also some posts in the subsection) I always say that they have to retreat. You may be right that the healing won't be enough, but if Gildartz and Laxus come back and if they get another power-up, I see Master Puta losing. I just hope Gildartz doesn't come back and is at the guild and from where they are at they can see things that are happening(Like huge monster/explosion). And Laxus comes at the end of this arc when they have successfully retreated(or maybe helps them retreat), and goes through a time-skip of a few months to train(yeah thats right, a training arc in my FT). Which would give GH time to basically take over the world.


----------



## Xion (Feb 6, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> The characters in FT are so deep and complex. I'm in awe at Mashima's ability to make his characters beautiful both on the outside and the inside. The plot becomes more and more complicated with each arc.
> 
> Not to mention Mashima's excellent world building skill.



His exquisite attention to background detail and excellent pacing are no doubt derivative of Kubo's otherworldly masterpiece known as Bleach.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2011)

Still waiting for the "hand"


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 6, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> A retreat from them would be best at this point. Not only would it give FT the loss that they should rightly have, but it means GH can actualise their plan and we can have another time-limit situation that FT does so very well.
> 
> Also we need time for Luxus to come back.



Fairy tail doesn't need to lose. Natsu does and he didn't, so FT falling back so natsu can own more people he shouldn't is pointless from a meaningful story telling perspective. Fact is this should be the arc when FT members step up, not prove they are folder.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

KBL said:


> I will show you my true side someday Sit?, you will see. .



I don't want to see anymore gayness, was just browsing the mest fc.


----------



## KBL (Feb 6, 2011)

Xion said:


> His exquisite attention to background detail and excellent pacing are no doubt derivative of Kubo's otherworldly masterpiece known as Bleach.



Fairy Tail >>> One Piece.

Come at me .


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Don't get me wrong, I REALLY WANT THEM TO RETREAT, if you go back a few pages b4 we got the subsection(also some posts in the subsection) I always say that they have to retreat. You may be right that the healing won't be enough, but if Gildartz and Laxus come back and if they get another power-up, I see Master Puta losing. I just hope Gildartz doesn't come back and is at the guild and from where they are at they can see things that are happening(Like huge monster/explosion). And Laxus comes at the end of this arc when they have successfully retreated(or maybe helps them retreat), and goes through a time-skip of a few months to train(yeah thats right, a training arc in my FT). Which would give GH time to basically take over the world.



As in most cases, the bad guys do get what they want and everything looks doomed, but at the very last second FT saves everyone. For that wonderful tradition to continue Zeref needs to be awoken and the world turned into what whatshisname mentioned in this chapter before FT manage to fix things.

As for Gildarts, I think him and Puta will fight, but it won't be alone. Luxus fighting alongside Gildartz will not only be a way to show Luxus' growth and be a parallel to the time he fought Gajeel and Natsu, but will be a good way of passing the reins from Makarov to Luxus.

Gildartz coming back now after leaving already would be bad writing and just way too obviously a ploy to get him out of the way to give FT the loss.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 6, 2011)

I doubt GH will leave FT alone though. It seems Hades intends to wipe them out along with getting Zeref.


----------



## KBL (Feb 6, 2011)

Once they wake up Zeref the arc will be finished,.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 6, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Really, it's all over. Grimoire Heart have Zeref and the next chapter title seems to point towards a strategic retreat from them. I'm most surprised that, after all this, only one of Grimoire Heart actually lost. I expected more losses for them, although I also expected more from Zancrow...



Actually, I was expecting, at most, one to lose. Mashima did the same with when the second OS was introduced in Rave. I had hopes for Zancrow, too, but with him being the first to fight Natsu (on top of his type of magic), everyone predicted that he'd someone eat his magic and pull of a win.

There's still a couple of fights we still have to see, but things doesn't look good for them at this point.



Kusuriuri said:


> A retreat from them would be best at this point. Not only would it give FT the loss that they should rightly have, but it means GH can actualise their plan and we can have another time-limit situation that FT does so very well.
> 
> Also we need time for Luxus to come back.



Luxus returning would be for the better, but Makarov still being around is a bit of a bother. I was expecting this arc to be his last, with how he was defeated and all.

In addition, with Hades still around, it shouldn't be any problem to defeat the rest of FT even if they wanted to fight back.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 6, 2011)

KBL said:


> Once they wake up Zeref the arc will be finished,.



Even then, they will probably snuff them out regardless.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Luxus returning would be for the better, but Makarov still being around is a bit of a bother. I was expecting this arc to be his last, with how he was defeated and all.
> 
> In addition, with Hades still around, it shouldn't be any problem to defeat the rest of FT even if they wanted to fight back.



It certainly should be his last arc. They are on FT's island where the first FT guild master is, Hades is here now, and the current one is defeated. No better time or location for the mantle to pass on. Symbolism!!


----------



## God Movement (Feb 6, 2011)

KBL said:


> Fairy Tail >>> One Piece.
> 
> Come at me .



you mentioned fairy fail in the same sentence as one piece and thus i was summoned

do you know the implications of what you have just done, kbl?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 6, 2011)

If Makarov is going to die then it sure as hell should be doing something amazing in battle and falling.

I never did like how he was rofl stompted by Hades without even touching him once. Having him die suddenly at that point would have been lame if you ask me.



God Movement said:


> you mentioned fairy fail in the same sentence as one piece and thus i was summoned
> 
> do you know the implications of what you have just done, kbl?



Lurking the FT thread eh?

Looks like we have a secret fan called Fairy Movement


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 6, 2011)

FT is God Movement's guilty pleasure


----------



## Proxy (Feb 6, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> It certainly should be his last arc. They are on FT's island where the first FT guild master is, Hades is here now, and the current one is defeated. No better time or location for the mantle to pass on. Symbolism!!



Exactly! Die, old man 

Something I find odd, or just stupid, is that after Makarov lost to Aria FT retreated but now when they're up against a stronger guild, they're choosing to fight.

Natsu, especially. I understand he's the main character, but does he have to be so dense?

If Mashima allowed everyone in FT to fight and lose, leaving Natsu against Zancrow for last and allowing him to win at the cost of Makarov dying, I would have been satisfied. He would have followed Makarov's order to retreat and heeded Gildartz's advice that there are times when it's best to retreat.

When they return to the guild, Luxus is there waiting, and without Makarov there, knows that he's dead.

Arc finished.


----------



## FakePeace (Feb 6, 2011)

KBL said:


> Fairy Tail >>> One Piece.
> 
> Come at me .



Don't mest with the OP fandom, they'll neg you to hell


----------



## God Movement (Feb 6, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Lurking the FT thread eh?
> 
> Looks like we have a secret fan called Fairy Movement





Edward Newgate said:


> FT is God Movement's guilty pleasure



you niggys trolling fo real



FakePeace said:


> Don't mess with the OP fandom, they'll neg you to hell



i'll neg *you* to hell


----------



## KBL (Feb 6, 2011)

God Movement said:


> you mentioned fairy fail in the same sentence as one piece and thus i was summoned
> 
> do you know the implications of what you have just done, kbl?


Such a pleasure to have you here GM. .


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 6, 2011)

I just realized that Grimoire Heart essentially has the same plan as Gerard which makes it even more confusing since Ultear was trolling Gerard that entire arc.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 6, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> The characters in FT are so deep and complex. I'm in awe at Mashima's ability to make his characters beautiful both on the outside and the inside. The plot becomes more and more complicated with each arc.
> 
> Not to mention Mashima's excellent world building skill.



Who could forget the deeply moving culture and history of the nation of Desertio


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

I see Fruity Movement is discussing better manga now. Everyone is welcome


----------



## Jade (Feb 6, 2011)

I like Evergreen...why does she have to be with Elfman .


----------



## KBL (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you hate Elfman? .


----------



## Ryus (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry guys fell asleep, I think I was dreaming about randomly walking through a jungle on a tropical island while some total babe threw herself at my feet. Next thing I knew I was on the ground covered in dirt and she said I must have been really tired & she too was covered in dirt a sweat (did I just score? Does being raped by a babe count? I'm thinking yes... ). 

Weird it's like I lost all perception of time there for a moment... It's amazing how in dreams plot flow is almost none existent. Before it ended though she called all her friends over to join in the worshiping. I just have the weirdest dreams... probably a good thing I woke up too or else I might have discovered her friends weren't hot babes but nothing a lolicon and a sausage fest... though knowing my luck it turn out Beastiality would get involved with male goats. 

Why can't my dreams ever have strong beautiful female red heads with swords and armor or blonde bimbos with book smarts and a whip worshiping me? 

At least there wasn't any Nakama punching in my dream... or me exploding in dark waves of energy... this time... I wake up surrounded by dead animals too often as well.

Anyways... enough about my funny dream...



SasuOna said:


> I just realized that Grimoire Heart essentially has the same plan as Gerard which makes it even more confusing since Ultear was trolling Gerard that entire arc.



The motivation for the villains this arc is actually worse than ToP. I mean it's one thing to want to rule the world... it's quite enough to need a powerup to kill people so pathetically weak against you as to be all but nonexistent in the grand scheme in order to kill them.

Plus what the bleep is the motivation for each character of the 7 kin and Hades for wanting to kill every nonmagic user? They tease them back in 2nd grade or something? Big woop, use some lost magic on them, get some therapy, and sleep with all the non magic using females so all there kids become magic users (ladies mages, sleep with the strongest males mages so your kids will become the stronger and therefore ruling class)... problem solved.

I mean really... where the hell is the motivation for killing all none mages derived from?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 6, 2011)

Hiro's idea of racism/class hatred.

Or as Haru put it in Rave "stupid racism".


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 6, 2011)

Rene said:


> Gildartz and his bitches.
> 
> To defend Death-kun, Ultear still had to go all out to restrain Zeref in his weakened state and she's hinted to be the strongest of the 7 kin.
> 
> He's still a pussy though.



where was it hinted that she was the strongest of the 7 kin?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 6, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> where was it hinted that she was the strongest of the 7 kin?



She said herself that she was the eldest, plus she's the only recurring character of the group and she took care of Zeref herself... I'd say those things combined make her the second strongest after Hades himself.


----------



## Phertt (Feb 6, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> where was it hinted that she was the strongest of the 7 kin?


This chapter pages 19 and 20 I think she stops Zeref from whatever he was trying to do, and she says "don't underestimate the eldest of the 7 kin!".

Ultear actually might be the most hyped character in the manga because we don't really know her true plans or loyalty nor have we really seen her full powers yet.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

Wth man, i don't want a wall of text, 

Also kbl, you son a bitch on steroids 
How dare you say FT is better than OP? Imma neg you to hell. I don't mind if you say FT is better than Naruto and bleach, but One Piece? Are you fucking mad/trolling/gay?


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> where was it hinted that she was the strongest of the 7 kin?



are you stupid?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 6, 2011)

Ultear is just lucky RustyRose respects her enough to make her think she's the strongest. What a gentlemen.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 6, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Wth man, i don't want a wall of text,
> 
> Also kbl, you son a bitch on steroids
> How dare you say FT is better than OP? Imma neg you to hell. I don't mind if you say FT is better than Naruto and bleach, but One Piece? Are you fucking mad/trolling/gay?



Bleach > Fairy Tail > One Piece.


----------



## Sito (Feb 6, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Bleach > Fairy Tail > One Piece.



Ewww, you're one of _*those*_?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 6, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Bleach > Fairy Tail > One Piece.



Very true

For those who can't handle the truth


----------



## Taylor (Feb 6, 2011)

Wendy > Ultear


----------



## Blinky (Feb 6, 2011)

Mist  Puppet is that you ?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 6, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Ewww, you're one of _*those*_?



People with taste? Why yes, yes I am.


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 6, 2011)

Phertt said:


> This chapter pages 19 and 20 I think she stops Zeref from whatever he was trying to do, and she says "don't underestimate the eldest of the 7 kin!".
> 
> Ultear actually might be the most hyped character in the manga because we don't really know her true plans or loyalty nor have we really seen her full powers yet.



oh that,  i didnt took that as a hint

 to me that is  most likely saying she is the first to join Hades and the first member of that powerful group. she is strong yes,  but i just dont see that as  a hint for her to be the most powerful.


----------



## KBL (Feb 6, 2011)

One Piece is overrated, deal with it Sitó, i'm with you in the Gildartz cause, but not with the OP cause. .


----------



## Kuya (Feb 6, 2011)

One Piece can't be overrated with them sales


----------



## Blinky (Feb 6, 2011)

Kuya said:


> One Piece can't be overrated with them sales



While I'm with you one One Piece being better than Fairy Tail... 

You know what else sells ? Twilight. I'm just saying sales=/= quality. 

But One Piece is quality anyway. Now can we move away from fan war shit ?


----------



## KBL (Feb 6, 2011)

Quality =/= Quantity.

One Piece is awesome but it's pretty overrated.

People needs to read Zet. .


----------



## Proxy (Feb 6, 2011)

People need to read Bleach


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Op talk in my FT thread? disgusting.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 6, 2011)

Kubo vs. Mashima

tits and ass battle. who does it better?


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Mashima gave me Juvia. Easily Mashima


----------



## Rene (Feb 6, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Wendy > Ultear



Makarov aproves.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If it's Edo Wendy.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2011)

How about we stop bringing up Bleach and One piece in the FT thread?


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

And discuss Medaka Box instead. Another great manga :Mest


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 6, 2011)

Cash said:


> And discuss Medaka Box instead. Another great manga :Mest



A quality manga Makarov would approve of.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 6, 2011)

FT is Bleach's spiritual son.

It can't be helped when the father is compared to it's son


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2011)

Cash said:


> And discuss Medaka Box instead. Another great manga :Mest



A can easily turn this into a FairyTail/Medaka Box thread, no problem. 

But I must listen to my own words and not do it. 

Medaka Box is a great manga, read it!!! Do it now dammit!!!






_*Shameless self-promotion for Medaka Box* _


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 6, 2011)

There can be no shame in promoting Medaka Box


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> There can be no shame in promoting Medaka Box



You right, what was I thinking. 

Read it now, all of you!!!! Don't make me "Angry"!



But yeah, how bout that zeref getting own and shit off-panel this chapter. 







_*Staying on topic.*_


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2011)

haven't read medaka box


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Once again showing me how unmanly you are. Stop disappointing me Ender


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2011)

its on my to read list ok  i'mma read it after i finish my midterms this week


----------



## Ryus (Feb 6, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> Kubo vs. Mashima
> 
> tits and ass battle. who does it better?







Cash said:


> Mashima gave me Juvia. Easily Mashima



Agreed. Mashima gives no women with clear breast implants. Sometimes, less is just as good... and squishier . Kubo also has a lot more flatter female characters.

Ass wise, it's debatable. 

Winner = Mashima

Oh and speaking of Juvia... decent fan art. by  @ deviantart.com (fullsized pic at link (it's huge))




Colored ch 221 pic by @deviantart.com (fullsized pic at link (it's huge))


----------



## Proxy (Feb 6, 2011)

Mashima provided Erza. How could I go against something so amazing.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 6, 2011)

The only good thing about Medaka box is the villain.

Villain: Main character's friend is training and going to kick my ass soon? No wai..let kill them before they complete their training.


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> The only good thing about Medaka box is the villain.
> 
> Villain: Main character's friend is training and going to kick my ass soon? No wai..let kill them before they complete their training.



Kumagawa>>>>. The Troll Master

The only good thing?


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 6, 2011)

Cash said:


> Kumagawa>>>>. The Troll Master
> 
> The only good thing?



Kumagawa himself worth than 100 good things combined in the manga world.


----------



## Sito (Feb 7, 2011)

OP is FTs father.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 7, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> *The only good thing* about Medaka box is the villain.



I was about to go ham on you for this blasphemy statement.

And comeback with a Medaka Box image to be witty, but........



Cash said:


> Kumagawa>>>>. The Troll Master
> 
> The only good thing?



Cash posted this and made me happy again. 

Speaking of MB moments, this image fits what goes down in FT a lot.






Kumagawa for best villain ever.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

Is Bleach the mother?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 7, 2011)

Kumagawa for most stylish villain ever.


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

Kumagawa solos OP verse


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 7, 2011)

Too much swag for one verse to handle.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 7, 2011)

Cash said:


> Kumagawa solos OP verse





Mist Puppet said:


> Too much swag for one verse to handle.



So much truth in these posts.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 7, 2011)

> I was about to go ham on you for this blasphemy statement.
> 
> And comeback with a Medaka Box image to be witty, but........



How is that blasphemy? Beside Kumagawa, there is nothing worth to discuss about Medaka Box. Kumagawa bring life and miracle to Medaka Box. Unless you are telling me you guys are enjoying Medaka Box more before Kumagawa make his epic entrance.


----------



## Sito (Feb 7, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Is Bleach the mother?



Bleach is OPs retarded cousin. Naruto is his dumb brother. 
OP was clearly the best of the family, being born from DB and SD.
OP is currently single but Rave was his ex wife.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 7, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> How is that blasphemy? Beside Kumagawa, there is nothing worth to discuss about Medaka Box. Kumagawa bring life and miracle to Medaka Box. Unless you are telling me you guys are enjoying Medaka Box more before Kumagawa make his epic entrance.



I enjoyed Medaka Box before Kumagawa.


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

Dragon Ball is the dick. OP is smegma


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2011)

Just read the new chapter.  Zeref is awesome.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 7, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> I enjoyed Medaka Box before Kumagawa.



So now you don't enjoy Medaka Box?


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 7, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> How is that blasphemy? Beside Kumagawa, there is nothing worth to discuss about Medaka Box. Kumagawa bring life and miracle to Medaka Box. Unless you are telling me you guys are enjoying Medaka Box more before Kumagawa make his epic entrance.



I loved _every single thing _about Medaka Box before Kumagawa ever appeared. Sure he make things much funner, but by no means is he the only reason I'm reading it.

If people actually took the time to go through it, they'll enjoy it more. Hax character power, Whack out character personalities, and moments like this  are things that keep me going.

So yes, your statement was blasphemy to me, begone.

p.s. I would have made a LAP, but forgot that we were in the Fairy Tail thread. 

_*Back on topic now*_

So, any colorings of Natsu backdooring Lucy yet?


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Just read the new chapter.  Zeref is awesome.


Failure knows 


Rokudaime said:


> So now you don't enjoy Medaka Box?



Do you not read what you type? 

"Unless you are telling me you guys are enjoying Medaka Box more before Kumagawa make his epic entrance."

We both enjoyed it before Kumagawa.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 7, 2011)

oh god so much text


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

Its young love pipe


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 7, 2011)

puppy love*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2011)

MEST PUPPET HAS RETURNED!


----------



## Sito (Feb 7, 2011)

thats the only good mest joke


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 7, 2011)

Zeref


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

Sito forever closet Mest fan


----------



## Xion (Feb 7, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Bleach > Fairy Tail > One Piece.


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

She is very serious sir


----------



## Rene (Feb 7, 2011)

Cash forever terrible taste.


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

Im not a faget tard. I dont have it in me. OP tards disgust me


----------



## KBL (Feb 7, 2011)

OP = Terrible fandom.

Bleach fans are the best .


----------



## luffyg2 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wake Zeref up alredy so we can see what he can really do... i never though he would get beaten even in slumber state


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

meh, just shows how powerful he really is to be able to take ultear to her limits.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 7, 2011)

Cash said:


> She is very serious sir


She's wrong then.

It's Fairy Tail > Bleach > One Piece.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 7, 2011)

And the last couple of pages is why no one realy can seriously discus Fairy Tail.

Because the fans just bs around all the time. I wouldn't mind but it is abit of a killjoy if you want something to actualy discuss.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2011)

yeah


----------



## KBL (Feb 7, 2011)

We need a sub-forum ASAP. .


----------



## Face (Feb 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> She's wrong then.
> 
> It's Fairy Tail > Bleach > One Piece.



Are you serious? Fairy Tail better than Bleach and One Piece?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 7, 2011)

Sarcasm.

They say it is the only thing that lives at the bottom of the Mariana Trench.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> And the last couple of pages is why no one realy can seriously discus Fairy Tail.
> 
> Because the fans just bs around all the time. I wouldn't mind but it is abit of a killjoy if you want something to actualy discuss.



Well, post something to discuss, and see if you get any replies?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 7, 2011)

I really wanna see Mest fighting full power.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I really wanna see Mest fighting full power.



Me too. Seeing Shiner in Psyren I think the teleportation power can be very useful if handled correctly.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 7, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Well, post something to discuss, and see if you get any replies?



I would put people would just drone it out by posting fanarts again 

Okay, question, anyone know what the duke of Evaroo was called in the original Japanese , as in was his first name Duke or did they use some form of japanese noble title like kōshaku ?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I would put people would just drone it out by posting fanarts again
> 
> Okay, question, anyone know what the duke of Evaroo was called in the original Japanese , as in was his first name Duke or did they use some form of japanese noble title like kōshaku ?



Don't know. I believe the episode for that was called the same thing, so you can probably look that up.

Concerning Mest, we've seen his teleportation magic fail against Azuma, and if he's given up  and cowering after facing him, I don't have high hopes for his character.


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

Last couple of pages was turned into a Medaka Box thread to kill the OP is the best bullshit. Take that somewhere else. If you want something serious to discuss, discuss it. Sadly most people form of serious discussion is randomly bringing up OP and Bleach and bashing old arcs. That got annoying a long time ago.


----------



## Xion (Feb 7, 2011)

Face said:


> Are you serious? Fairy Tail better than Bleach and One Piece?



Fairy Tail has Happy.

The rest follows logically.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

Cash said:


> Last couple of pages was turned into a Medaka Box thread to kill the OP is the best bullshit. Take that somewhere else. If you want something serious to discuss, discuss it. Sadly most people form of serious discussion is randomly bringing up OP and Bleach and bashing old arcs. That got annoying a long time ago.


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

being honest. Fan art spam happens whenever someone types tl;dr over which old arcs are good and etc. fuck that lol


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, there isn't much to discuss during the week, imo. Only on Friday or Saturday is the discussion about the next chapter. 

If not posting some funny and/or good fan art, then it becomes a topic about Mest, Gildartz, or fanservice.


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

True. thread is only active because we bullshit around until chapter day


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

Cash said:


> True. thread is only active because we bullshit around until chapter day



Exactly 

I'm hoping we get to see Hades again soon. Character was boss


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

I wonder if this arc is going to be like Oracion Seis.

I mean this arc has been alright so far but Oracion Seis was alright in the beginning.

Oh my god, what if this arc really will turn out to be like Oracion Seis?

What if GH's Seven Kin turn out to fail just like the Oracion Seis?

Did I mention just how bad Oracion Seis was?

This arc sucks because it's going to turn out like Oracion Seis.

What if Oracion Seis comes back in this arc and turns the leftover GH into Oracion Seis 2?

ORACION SEIS

*ORACION SEIS*

*ORACION SEIS*

*ORACION SEIS*

*ORACION SEIS*

*ORACION SEIS*

*ORACION SEIS*

*ORACION SEIS*

*ORACION SEIS*














Now we have a good topic to discuss


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay guys, I came up with a good idea for a serious dicussion.

Which of the following characters has the biggest tits?
1) Lucy
2) Erza
3) Mirajane
4) Evergreen
5) Juvia
6) Kain


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

@Proxy We'll see Hades with Zeref's body next chapter probably. Im interested in seeing the process that will wake him up.

Sphyer just gave an example of what people do in here. Luckily it cut down since CB doesnt post here anymore but still, bash the arc no one cares. Bringing up old arcs and ranting, no


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Which of the following characters has the biggest tits?
> 1) Lucy
> 2) Erza
> 3) Mirajane
> ...


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

List is invalid for lack of Juvia. I'd vote her no matter what


----------



## Darc (Feb 7, 2011)

FT needs more nudes real talk.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 7, 2011)

Cash said:


> List is invalid for lack of Juvia. I'd vote her no matter what


I was too lazy to add more characters. But I'll add her too, just for you


----------



## Xion (Feb 7, 2011)

As a truce between FT and OP fans, I propose:

One Tail! 

or perhaps Fairy Piece...


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Okay guys, I came up with a good idea for a serious dicussion.
> 
> Which of the following characters has the biggest tits?
> 1) Lucy
> ...



*Negged* 

I'd say Lucy. But Erza is still the best. No contest 



Cash said:


> @Proxy We'll see Hades with Zeref's body next chapter probably. Im interested in seeing the process that will wake him up.
> 
> Sphyer just gave an example of what people do in here. Luckily it cut down since CB doesnt post here anymore but still, bash the arc no one cares. Bringing up old arcs and ranting, no



I'd just like to see some more of what he can do. No amount of jobbing is going to make Natsu win (at least for now). 

The problem with Zeref is that, I think the flashback that Charle had was of him after his seal is released, and if that's the case, his appearance as a major villain is underwhelming. But, I'll hold reservation until I see how things play out.

You're right, though. The amount of talk regarding past arcs has been cut down, but the only time I see that as a major problem is if an arc features one specific character. Otherwise, I try to be as optimistic as possible.


----------



## White Rook (Feb 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Which of the following characters has the biggest tits?
> 1) Lucy
> 2) Erza
> 3) Mirajane
> ...


To answer this important question one must carry out large amount of extensive research and rigorous analysis. Maybe you should request calc help in the OBD.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 7, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I wonder if this arc is going to be like Oracion Seis.
> 
> I mean this arc has been alright so far but Oracion Seis was alright in the beginning.
> 
> ...





I would post a little video but most of you probably seen it by now


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

I still think Fairy Tail loses this battle. Natsu is the main character, had to get his one win this arc. When he sees full Zeref, its a wrap. Worst case scenario is them stopping Zeref from awakening and everyone goes home happy


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh man, I miss this thread


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

Makarov needs to die or relinquish his seat as master, though.

Luxus' return is coming soon.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Okay guys, I came up with a good idea for a serious dicussion.
> 
> Which of the following characters has the biggest tits?
> 1) Lucy
> ...



Obviously Wendy.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm surprised the old man can take so much punishment and still look like he only has little injuries.


----------



## Jade (Feb 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Okay guys, I came up with a good idea for a serious dicussion.
> 
> Which of the following characters has the biggest tits?
> 1) Lucy
> ...


Evergreen


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 7, 2011)

It's the Hro Mashima way where even dying of old age can be made better with a bandage.


----------



## White Rook (Feb 7, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> It's the Hro Mashima way where even dying of old age can be made better with a bandage.


It seems that Mashima learned something about medicine after he was done with Rave.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Obviously Wendy.



Which one?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 7, 2011)

Come on, no body is going to choose Kain?

Why do you guys hate fat people so much?


----------



## KBL (Feb 7, 2011)

Kain is kinda sexy .


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Okay guys, I came up with a good idea for a serious dicussion.
> 
> Which of the following characters has the biggest tits?
> 1) Lucy
> ...


Edo Wendy has the biggest tits. As a fine connoisseur, I can safely say there's no comparison.



Mist Puppet said:


> Obviously Wendy.


What the fuck just happened?!

Makarov needs to die so Laxus can become guild leader


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't worry, he and Hades will kill each other off in their final battle, with Makarov performing a Family Punch.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 7, 2011)

Ahhh I missed out on all the Medaka Box talk.


----------



## Sito (Feb 7, 2011)

One Piece is best, ill come with a wall of text


----------



## Sito (Feb 7, 2011)

@Other manga talk - 
Ill go ahead and edit this out now. Basically I said One piece is the best of the big three and bleach is now 

Okay onto other topics.

@Biggest tits - 
Lucy probably has the biggest, but I find Levi to be the smexiest. 

@people talking about plot - 
, no really, Hades will destroy makarov.


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

Sito, you disappoint me. you really do.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 7, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Don't worry, he and Hades will kill each other off in their final battle, with Makarov performing a Family Punch.



Mashima should've just killed Maka when he did, I was looking forward for Luxus fucking up Hades for killing Maka which would've only improved the nonexistent character development this manga has.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Don't worry, he and Hades will kill each other off in their final battle, with Makarov performing a Family Punch.



Don't you mean Family Law?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 7, 2011)

Sitό said:


> One Piece is best, ill come with a wall of text



And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why One Piece has one of the worst fanbases I have ever seen for a manga.


----------



## Sito (Feb 7, 2011)

, i think they are all equally bad, a different bad tho.
I'll go ahead and clip it since i don't want a neg,  
but seriously, why do people like bleach so much now 

@Cash, 
Son im disappoint, 
or 
a I'm a mest fan and i dislike things' kinda bad

Since you're a mest fan, I'll assume the latter


----------



## Sito (Feb 7, 2011)

I just noticed something, I was looking for badass moments in FT, and i really can't find any. Punching jellal, fairy law, and natsu being the slamander are all decent but not all that badass. 

Nvm, Gildartz making natsu cry was 
also Mest teleporting was decent(I'll admit it), but it wasn't a badass moment,(since ganta might want to tell me that it is)


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

Some scenes I liked. Luxus is always boss, but that had my hopes up for a lasting villain.


----------



## Sito (Feb 7, 2011)

Those are only decent. Not really any EPIC BADASS moments, other than Gildartz making Natsu cry of course

Actually this scene was pretty cool 

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

Funny, all the Gildarts wank yet you leave out his epically bad ass moment


----------



## KBL (Feb 7, 2011)

Every Shonen is full of badass moments... FT like every shonen has many of those even if you hate the manga or the characters in it.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

FT is full of awesome moments.

Those that dare to spit on my Nakamanga will face ultimate judgement.


----------



## Sito (Feb 7, 2011)

Cash said:


> Funny, all the Gildarts wank yet you leave out his epically bad ass moment



Gildartz is badass in every scene but natsu crying and admiting defeat was 

@kbl - I love FT but imo it lacks in badass moments


@sypher - fairy law was cool to. Laxus' was cooler tho


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Those are only decent. Not really any EPIC BADASS moments, other than Gildartz making Natsu cry of course
> 
> Actually this scene was pretty cool
> 
> ...



But they lost that fight, though 

I should have posted where Azuma made Mest turn tail 


Probably my favorite scene:


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

Sitό said:


> @sypher - fairy law was cool to. Laxus' was cooler tho


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

Sphyer said:


>



*Negged*


----------



## Sito (Feb 7, 2011)

Proxy said:


> But they lost that fight, though
> 
> I should have posted where Azuma made Mest turn tail
> 
> ...



The scene was badass, everything after doesnt matter, before kinda does tho. 
Lets say, Luffy fought akainu and haki punched him and layed him out, 2 chapts later akainu gets up and magma fists him. 

The scene would still be glorious


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

Sitό said:


> The scene was badass, everything after doesnt matter, before kinda does tho.
> Lets say, Luffy fought akainu and haki punched him and layed him out, 2 chapts later akainu gets up and magma fists him.
> 
> The scene would still be glorious



Makarov should have lifted the roof in titan form and peeked in. That would have been better


----------



## Pipe (Feb 7, 2011)

This is a badass moment


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 7, 2011)

Proxy said:


> *Negged*


----------



## Darc (Feb 7, 2011)

Pipe said:


> This is a badass moment





+ rep


----------



## Sito (Feb 7, 2011)

^

I need to spam here more, im only like 8th person with most posts.
Fucking ganta and his mest spam 
to lazy to put an image.

User Name            	Posts
1. Cash - 	                1,066
2. Blinky -	                623
3. Proxy -	                577
4. Judge Fudge -	        539
5. Rene 	       -         399
6. KBL 	        -        385
7. VastoLorDae 	 -       354
8. Sitό 	          -      293
9. luffy no haki 	   -     192
10. San Juan Wolf -	133


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

This thread prune really cut into my post stat


----------



## Sito (Feb 7, 2011)

lol. Didn't Ganta have like 6000 posts before they pruned it?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 7, 2011)

smh Ganta            .


----------



## Sito (Feb 7, 2011)

is Ganta like a Pokemon or something? Reminds me of one, i can atleast imagine some pokeon going, "ganta, ganta"


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

Sitό said:


> lol. Didn't Ganta have like 6000 posts before they pruned it?



Nah, Freija had the most with close to 2k.

We'll be in for another pruning with how things are going here 

The was the Pokemon Haunter, the ghost type?


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Nah, Freija had the most with close to 2k.
> 
> We'll be in for another pruning with how things are going here
> *
> ...



What?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 8, 2011)

Sitό said:


> is Ganta like a Pokemon or something? Reminds me of one, i can atleast imagine some pokeon going, "ganta, ganta"



The Pokemon Haunter used to say its name like that


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)

Orly? , 
i don care tbh 

Hey lets talk about FT now, 

Dat Levi


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 8, 2011)

FT includes the fanbase.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 8, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Come on, no body is going to choose Kain?
> 
> Why do you guys hate fat people so much?



I chose him 



Proxy said:


> This thread prune really cut into my post stat



Prety much the same around here 

Why the heck could they not just part the thread like any sensible person instead of taking the begining when most people were not here and the end, missing out on several years' worth of posts.

Makes no sense.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Sito jelly I see. Mist spreading his jelly around


----------



## Inimicus (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm pretty disappointed that Ultear's fight with Zeref wasn't shown, I guess we'll have to wait for him to be "awakened" before we'll see him in action.  GH is probably going to make their exit now that they have Zeref though I hope that we'll see Meldy fight before then and FT is definitely staying on the losing path this arc.  Overall, I'm pleased with the way this arc has turned out so far.


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)

^FT plot talk is only allowed in this thread on Friday-Sunday 

@Ganta Ganta
*insertujellalpichere*

also, who pruned this thread? Lets all neg him


----------



## Proxy (Feb 8, 2011)

Get ready for another pruning


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 8, 2011)

The pruning makes no sense in any kind of way in the current form it's done now.

The whole point of a forum is the discussion and looking back on discussions, if everything recent get's deleted everytime we might as well just make this a big chatroom and it would have the same effect.

Oh and..Fairy tail something-something.
Just to stay on topic


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)

lol ZK, saying it how it is


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Inimicus said:


> I'm pretty disappointed that Ultear's fight with Zeref wasn't shown, I guess we'll have to wait for him to be "awakened" before we'll see him in action.  GH is probably going to make their exit now that they have Zeref though I hope that we'll see Meldy fight before then and FT is definitely staying on the losing path this arc.  Overall, I'm pleased with the way this arc has turned out so far.



well honestly, Its better than having her fight Gray and getting pushed to her limits. Everyone thought she was going to fight Gray smh lol. Like I said before though, Erza vs Ultear would have been sweet. But Meldey will destroy her now. Leaving Juvia to finish off Ultear


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2011)

Ultear pek


----------



## Crowned Clown (Feb 8, 2011)

To be quite honest, I think she is one of the most underwhelming of the females in the manga. Not in hype and badassness, just in how she is designed.

Don't neg me bro! cringe


----------



## Xion (Feb 8, 2011)

Sitό said:


> ^
> 
> I need to spam here more, im only like 8th person with most posts.
> Fucking ganta and his mest spam
> ...



I'm sure I'm somewhere on that list...

Somewhere...


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2011)

Ultear will try to awaken the demon Zeref but nothing will happen , then Mest will appear behind her and reveal himself to be the real Zeref and off panel her .


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Hustler, Use spoiler tags. I dont think the ladies are ready for such epicness.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2011)

Mest=Death-kun ? 

Well they have a lot in common


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

They both have horses.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2011)

Indeed , the haters are gona keep on hating 

Mest vs Laxus will be the best fight in FT


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Damn it Hustler give me a FT ava


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2011)

Cash said:


> Damn it Hustler give me a FT ava


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

That image host is blocked on campus, cant see it


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2011)

FF! what works?


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

lol actually see it now . Thanks <3


----------



## Rene (Feb 8, 2011)

A Meldy avatar.

It's almost as if you've suddenly acquired taste Ganta.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2011)

Meldy is awesome because Mest stuck it in her pooper


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2011)

Robots don't have poopers.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

the oily hole she uses to refill herself


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2011)

Robots aren't cars.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

that has nothing to do with her running on oil.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2011)

Why would a robot run on oil ? That's silly. You're silly.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 8, 2011)

Cash wearing a Meldy avatar?

Looks like he finally saw the light. Meldy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Juvia


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Meldy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Juvia



This               !


----------



## Phertt (Feb 8, 2011)

Cash said:


> the oily hole she uses to refill herself


That sounds..
not wonderful.


----------



## Rene (Feb 8, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Meldy is awesome because Mest stuck it in her pooper





Cash said:


> the oily hole she uses to refill herself





Rene said:


> A Meldy avatar.
> 
> *It's almost as if* you've suddenly acquired taste Ganta.


It's a good thing I added that part.

Cash forever disappointing.


----------



## Xion (Feb 8, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Happy>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Meldy >>>>>>> Juvia>>>>Erza



Fixed.


----------



## Ender (Feb 8, 2011)

this debate is amusing


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 8, 2011)

Not enough Mest here


----------



## Xion (Feb 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Not enough Mest here



The Mest Appreciation Thread is in the Recycling Heap, it should be in the Landfill.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 8, 2011)

Xion said:


> The Mest Appreciation Thread is in the Recycling Heap, it should be in the Landfill.



This topic should be renamed to Mest Tails instead.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Wonderful post Sphyer


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Cash wearing a Meldy avatar?
> 
> Looks like he finally saw the light. Meldy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Juvia





Hustler said:


> This               !



nope.avi. Juvia will destroy her. Im wearing this because im in mourning


----------



## KBL (Feb 8, 2011)

Not enough Gajeel here.


----------



## Xion (Feb 8, 2011)

KBL said:


> Not enough Gajeel here.



Didn't he get defeated by fodder?

Or was that Levy? No wait...Levy was still conscious.


----------



## KBL (Feb 8, 2011)

He's just sleeping before owning Hades..


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 8, 2011)

Cash said:


> nope.avi. Juvia will destroy her. Im wearing this because im in mourning



smh too much jelly and denial


----------



## Proxy (Feb 8, 2011)

Cash said:


> nope.avi. Juvia Erza will destroy her.



Fixed


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Erza sucks


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2011)

Cash said:


> Erza sucks



One can hope.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 8, 2011)

But does she swallow ?


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope not.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 8, 2011)

She requips it into sparkling water


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2011)

Juvia likes it in the pooper :33.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 8, 2011)

KBL said:


> Not enough Gajeel here.



Who's Gajeel? a Renji?


----------



## KBL (Feb 8, 2011)

He's the one that will defeat Hades.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2011)

STOP SAYING POOPER.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 8, 2011)

Cash said:


> Erza sucks



You done crossed the line


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## KBL (Feb 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2011)

HA-HA-HA-HA-HAHA-HA-HAHA-HA!


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2011)

Fairy Tail's soundtrack is pretty metal.


----------



## Rene (Feb 8, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Fairy Tail's soundtrack is pretty metal.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2011)

That ones really Piratey.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 8, 2011)

That photoshop of Wendy is just wrong.

Very very very wrong.


----------



## KBL (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Rene (Feb 8, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> That photoshop of Wendy is just wrong.
> 
> Very very very wrong.


I agree.

We have standards around here, it's just that the Mest fans are ruining them.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Juvia can have it where ever she wants


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 8, 2011)

Rene said:


> I agree.
> 
> We have standards around here, it's just that the Mest fans are ruining them.



Now adult Wendy would be a different story.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 8, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Now adult Wendy would be a different story.



And she's forever gone from the manga


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> That photoshop of Wendy is just wrong.
> 
> Very very very wrong.



Mest Puppet sees your argument and laughs.


----------



## Rene (Feb 8, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Now adult Wendy would be a different story.


Makarov x Adult Wendy.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 8, 2011)

Makarov and Wendy cant beat this the jigs up


----------



## Ryus (Feb 8, 2011)

Armpits said:


> *Spoiler*: _In the pooper pics_



*Ultear, Zeref and the "Pooper"*


*Spoiler*: _Content... seriously_ 








[
*Spoiler*: _It gets GROSS from here on out... if you're satisfied with the above stop reading now_ 




*Spoiler*: _Don't say I didn't warn you!!!_


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 8, 2011)

My pooper got tight from laughing


----------



## KBL (Feb 8, 2011)

Zeref got raped.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 8, 2011)

KBL said:


> He's the one that will defeat Hades.







Blinky said:


> Fairy Tail's soundtrack is pretty metal.



[YOUTUBE]19f8bbGFhDE[/YOUTUBE]

@Ryus' edit


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2011)

Ryus said:


> *Ultear, Zeref and the "Pooper"*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Content... seriously_
> ...



24'd.

Manlytears.png


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Ryus


----------



## Pipe (Feb 8, 2011)

For Mist Puppet


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2011)

100% Official


----------



## Rene (Feb 8, 2011)

Ryus said:


> *Spoiler*: _It gets GROSS from here on out... if you're satisfied with the above stop reading now_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that the next chapter is called "arc of embodiment" isn't helping it.

Though I'll just say.

What degeneracy has this thread turned into?


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 8, 2011)

i didnt know pooper fetish was so popular


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)

It's not, only people here that like it in the pooper are 7 year olds and gay nerds.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful work Ryus. Cant wait for the next chapter


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2011)

That was hilarious.


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)

I was to afraid of slicking the spoilers, i clicked the first one but then I did what mest did and left like a pussy


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

You shouldn't have done that


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Nah, Just frustrates me that you are not manly :/


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)

Whos not manly?


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2011)

^ Elfman is the man.

Elfman's code of conduct:

1. A man does not run away from battle.
2. A man does not cry.
3. Mirajane nee-san likes it in the pooper.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 8, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> That photoshop of Wendy is just wrong.
> 
> Very very very wrong.



Some things in life you just have to take in stride. 

But I will take one for the team. Because that's just the kind of guy I am.


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)

Iknowrite? Only he can decide if a man is a man.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 8, 2011)

Pipe said:


> For Mist Puppet



That is a terrible cosplay and that girl should feel terrible.


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)

thats cosplay?


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Mist being an elitist over his lolis


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Whos not manly?



Cant read this unmanly pic. Text to small


----------



## Rene (Feb 8, 2011)

What is a man, but a miserable pile of secrets?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 8, 2011)

Not being elitist, I just like quality. 

Then again, someone who thinks Juvia will beat Meldy would probably not understand the term


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

what is this pooper mess!?


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)

Cash said:


> Cant read this unmanly pic. Text to small


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> what is this pooper mess!?


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)

Ganta, does the whole pic show?


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2011)

Juvia takes this thead alone.
In her pooper.



Cash said:


> Mist being an elitist over his lolis


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Ganta, does the whole pic show?





Armpits said:


> Juvia takes this thead alone.
> In her pooper.



 WHAT!? WHAT!? WHAT!? WHAT!?


----------



## Rene (Feb 8, 2011)

This thread appears to have gone off the deep end for now.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 8, 2011)

This thread is always lulzy.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Rider likes it in the pooper


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2011)

Deep Analysis of Gildartz Clive


----------



## Ryus (Feb 8, 2011)

Rene said:


> This thread appears to have gone off the deep end for now.



Don't worry, normalcy will rear itself soon enough. Though it will likely need to be washed.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Ryus said:


> Don't worry, normalcy will rear itself soon enough. Though it will likely need to be washed.




Pooper puns.


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)

In your cp, does it all show? err wut?

This thread should be an fc, pure spam here anyways


----------



## Proxy (Feb 8, 2011)

Once it's FT based, how can it be spam?


----------



## Thor (Feb 8, 2011)

This is why we need a sub-forum. Some people want to talk about Mest and Fat-Mest not post pictures of shit like tits. Like come on, who really give a shit about tits .


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Sitό said:


> In your cp, does it all show? err wut?
> 
> This thread should be an fc, pure spam here anyways



Me? yea. 


Like 3 FCs we could all jump in right now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

Meldy is...a robot specializing in the...blank.


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)

Cash said:


> Me? yea.
> 
> 
> Like 3 FCs we could all jump in right now.



 take a pic

All those fcs are like dead anyways. 

since this basically serves us as an fc(giving us posts doesn't hurt either) I guess we should just stay here and keep it more active.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Im not taking a pic :<


----------



## Thor (Feb 8, 2011)

I think Meldy has the "lost magic" version of ex-quip.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 8, 2011)

Meldy has the lost magic version of Juvia pooper kicking


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

Sitό said:


> take a pic
> 
> All those fcs are like dead anyways.
> 
> since this basically serves us as an fc(giving us posts doesn't hurt either) I guess we should just stay here and keep it more active.



 I second this. why delude this topic by making an FC of it?



Thor Odinson said:


> I think Meldy has the "lost magic" version of ex-quip.



 Yeah seeing how everyone has mirrored everyone else, save for Azuma. Maybe its something that really hurts ex equip magic. Like how Midnight for the most part did. But won't this lead to Erza, for the 3rd time, basically not using her ex equip magic to win?


 I am sorry that was to normal...MiraJane is the hawtness. I want a good pic of her now please.


----------



## Rene (Feb 8, 2011)

Cash said:


> Rider likes it in the pooper





Armpits said:


> Deep Analysis of Gildartz Clive


----------



## Thor (Feb 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I second this. why delude this topic by making an FC of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah seeing how everyone has mirrored everyone else, save for Azuma. Maybe its something that really hurts ex equip magic. Like how Midnight for the most part did. But won't this lead to Erza, for the 3rd time, basically not using her ex equip magic to win?



Azuma has the shitty lost magic version of crash 

I think Azuma will be stomped by Gildartz


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 8, 2011)

Azuma will get beat by Laxus


----------



## Thor (Feb 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Azuma will get beat by Laxus



Na Luxus and Natsu will defeat Hades. Mostly Natsu


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Azuma will get beat by Laxus



Lisana will stick it into Azuma's pooper and make him explode


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Azuma has the shitty lost magic version of crash
> 
> I think Azuma will be stomped by Gildartz





Sphyer said:


> Azuma will get beat by Laxus



 Azuma is going to become a member of fairy tail after he is defeated via nakama speech and one of them.

 Azuma for Fairy tail Member



Thor Odinson said:


> Na Luxus and Natsu will defeat Hades. Mostly Natsu



 Natsu and Luxus will do a fusion after Natsu finally reaches Super Saiyan.

 Laxsu or Naxsus


----------



## Thor (Feb 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Azuma is going to become a member of fairy tail after he is defeated via nakama speech and one of them.


Na Zancrow. He'll replace Gajeel who replace Gray as Natsu's "rival". Gajeel lost to fodder so he's been demoted.



> Natsu and Luxus will do a fusion after Natsu finally reaches Super Saiyan.
> Laxsu or Naxsus



I can see that happen. But the fusion won't be the one to defeat Hades. Natsu will teach Laxus the meaning of friendship the Nakama punch technique and they will double nakama punch Hades to oblivion.

Naxsus sounds cooler so Laxsu is the most likely name


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 8, 2011)

If Azuma joined FT then maybe that'll mean we'll have AzumaxMirajane


----------



## Thor (Feb 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> If Azuma joined FT then maybe that'll mean we'll have AzumaxMirajane



Mirajane is dead but Lisanna will probably fall in love with him for killing her sister


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Na Zancrow. He'll replace Gajeel who replace Gray as Natsu's "rival". Gajeel lost to fodder so he's been demoted.



 Then what was Gray demoted to?



> I can see that happen. But the fusion won't be the one to defeat Hades. Natsu will teach Laxus the meaning of friendship the Nakama punch technique and they will double nakama punch Hades to oblivion.
> 
> Naxsus sounds cooler so Laxsu is the most likely name



 Why...why does this sound so plausible?



Sphyer said:


> If Azuma joined FT then maybe that'll mean we'll have *AzumaxMirajane*



 Best pairing in FT. I want



Thor Odinson said:


> Mirajane is dead but Lisanna will probably fall in love with him for killing her sister



 More like was dead tired of men not good enough for her. Then Azuma came into her life and just blew her away. She is not dead just so wooed she lost consciousness.


----------



## Thor (Feb 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Then what was Gray demoted to?


To shit 




> Why...why does this sound so plausible?


Because.............I'm Mashima


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> To shit



 But thats even lower then Lucy!



> Because.............I'm Mashima



 Yes...it all makes sense now...


----------



## Thor (Feb 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> But thats even lower then Lucy!


Only because she has tits


----------



## Ryus (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm confused, am I supposed to neg Thor for ToP, OS arc, and Edolas arcs? or rep him Lullaby, Phantom Lord, and FF arcs? 



VastoLorDae said:


> But thats even lower then Lucy!



Well, he did lose to Bixlow and she didn't 3 arcs ago ... later in Edolas she was in many more fights sequentially (and each being a tougher fight on average) but passed out only a panel before him. Which was rather pathetic of him in hind sight...  His only real contribution to the arc... making an Ice key and giving magic to Natsu & Wendy while Erza took on Erza.

Question where does this leave Wendy, Kana, Elfman, Evergreen, and 95% of the rest of Fairy Tail's members?


----------



## KBL (Feb 8, 2011)

Gajeel is not fodder .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Only because she has tits



 Your right Lucy has tits...wow that means gray is far below background characters.



Ryus said:


> I'm confused, am I supposed to neg Thor for ToP, OS arc, and Edolas arcs? or rep him Lullaby, Phantom Lord, and FF arcs?



 neg him 3 times and rep him 3 times in the order of the arcs.



> Well, he did lose to Bixlow and she didn't 3 arcs ago ... later in Edolas she was in many more fights sequentially (and each being a tougher fight on average) but passed out only a panel before him.
> 
> Question where does this leave *Wendy, Kana, Elfman, Evergreen, and 95% of the rest of Fairy Tail's members?*



 We will never know the way Mashima chooses to not really use them. Should not name the damn manga after an entire guild if you only really use 4(I am not saying 5 screw Happy) out of X amount of them. They should all get some sort of arc or side story.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 8, 2011)

KBL said:


> Gajeel is not fodder .



 If you thought I included him in the 95%, maybe it was you're own gut telling you something. I for one disagree with your gut feeling, he was just victim being in the arc set up battle... happens to all the best supporting characters from time to time. In essence we all thought this arc was about to become amazing because we viewed Gajeel as strong but yet he barely won in the end is now down for the count it seems. Had it been Gray who lost we probably would have laughed at the loser.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 8, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Azuma has the shitty lost magic version of crash
> 
> I think Azuma will be stomped by Gildartz



That's the only way he could lose 



Sphyer said:


> Azuma will get beat by Laxus







VastoLorDae said:


> Azuma is going to become a member of fairy tail after he is defeated via nakama speech and one of them.
> 
> Azuma for Fairy tail Member
> 
> ...



Natsu fails, so a fusion would end up as shit Mest.



Sphyer said:


> If Azuma joined FT then maybe that'll mean we'll have AzumaxMirajane



'Tis canon


----------



## Thor (Feb 8, 2011)

Ryus said:


> I'm confused, am I supposed to neg Thor for ToP, OS arc, and Edolas arcs? or rep him Lullaby, Phantom Lord, and FF arcs?



Who said Kubo Tite didn't write those arcs


----------



## Ryus (Feb 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> neg him 3 times and rep him 3 times in the order of the arcs.



Understood. 



Thor Odinson said:


> Who said Kubo Tite didn't write those arcs



If that's true I'll have to double the 3 negs for you trusting the guy to write Fairy Tail well, or if you believed he'd suck at it (and that's what you wanted) for trolling the fans that horribly for 3 whole arcs.

What the hell!!? Did he do Jump you in the street, tie you up, and just take over until your assistants finally noticed he wasn't you?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Who said Kubo Tite didn't write those arcs





Ryus said:


> If that's true I'll have to double the 3 negs for you trusting the guy to write Fairy Tail well, or if you believed he'd suck at it (and that's what you wanted) for trolling the fans that horribly for 3 whole arcs.



 That and your tits are very distinctly different from his.


----------



## Rene (Feb 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Then what was Gray demoted to?


Gray who?


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)

Fodder, so was Loki.


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Mirajane is dead



But Elfman's sister complex goes beyond the grave.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Elfman is a very complex sister


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ganta

Y U NO HAVE BIG AVY​



2 of Elmans sisters have died. 
2 more 

edit: inb4thatwasedolasmira


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

Rene said:


> Gray who?



 You know Gray? The guy who uses Ice magic? Well I should say makes it look like shit and dishonors Aokiji....but you know...Natsu's..riv...al...uh...


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Gray is still awesome.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Sitό said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I dont know what to use for an ava


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 8, 2011)

Guys, I've been thinking to create a Fairy Tail tournament, NBD style. Do you think I can make a thread here to start discussing the idea?


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

I dont like the idea. Mest would get nerfed like Enel for being so godly. Its honestly not fair and he shouldnt be used like that.


----------



## KBL (Feb 8, 2011)

Do it Sage.

You have my support.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

But Gajeel would be Renji tier


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 8, 2011)

It sounds interesting.

Rusty Rose and Mest team


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

I think we need to get our own section first.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, I made the thread.

I'm sure if we gather some activity, we can convince the igher ups for our own section.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

With Sage's charisma and Ryus's words I am sure we can pull off our own section!


----------



## Pipe (Feb 8, 2011)

plus we can use KBL's klers minions


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2011)

I want our own section. That month of FT was glorious. 
[and I want a pooper thread]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2011)

Armpits is not of the right mind right now.


----------



## Sito (Feb 8, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Well, I made the thread.
> 
> I'm sure if we gather some activity, we can convince the igher ups for our own section.



How bout we make a lot of FT related threads, then they'll have to give us a section.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 9, 2011)

Sitό said:


> How bout we make a lot of FT related threads, then they'll have to give us a section.



The MotM thread awakened the sleeping Dragon Force in FT fans


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 9, 2011)

You guys realize it took One Piece like 3 years before it got its own section, you're not gettin one any time soon.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 9, 2011)

WE ARE FAIRY TAIL


----------



## Fran (Feb 9, 2011)

No subsection?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 9, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> WE ARE FAIRY TAIL



No One cares


----------



## KBL (Feb 9, 2011)

If many forums have a FT sub-section why no NF?.

And lol OL.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 9, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> You guys realize it took One Piece like 3 years before it got its own section, you're not gettin one any time soon.



That's not a rule set in stone and a mod already said they where thinking about it (and quickly deleted it ). OP opened the door, now we'll take advantage of it.


----------



## Fran (Feb 9, 2011)

Just like Juvia opened the door.
To her pooper.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 9, 2011)

If Negima, Claymore, and HxH didn't get a section, you guys arent either.


----------



## Fran (Feb 9, 2011)

> Negima



I know nothing about Negima beyond the 10 chapters I read, can't comment



> Claymore



Monthly release, MotM generated little discussion



> HxH



loltogashi



Fairy Tail has subforum potential, easily. MotM was pretty damn active.


----------



## KBL (Feb 9, 2011)

Ft will get a sub-section, the popularity is growing more and more.

lol Negima (good manga, lacks popularity)
lol HxH (togashi )
Claymore is good but the Manga of the month was dead.

220 votes or something for the Manga of the Month for FT....


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 9, 2011)

Armpits said:


> No subsection?



lol that was my thoughts exactly. 

besides we only got to do like three battle threads during our motm run. if we had say 20 we would have had easily 6 pages of threads. and with section gone we have like 80 posts a day in here. 

lol at spamming floor-2 with FT threads. what else could we get away with?
ft got like 300 votes I think. or more


----------



## Pipe (Feb 9, 2011)

No one can't stop the power of family and friendship.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 9, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> If Negima, Claymore, and HxH didn't get a section, you guys arent either.



Claymore is monthly. Not enough activity for its own section.
HiatusxHiatus is as such.

With Negima, I'm not able to see how much posts the main thread had, but how does it compare to FT?

From the looks of it, FT is the most popular manga in this section, going by overall post count. The only reason I'd be opposed to FT having its own section is the amount of trolling that would happen.


----------



## Fran (Feb 9, 2011)

Natsu swallows all flames and overcomes opposition through the strength of his nakama.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 9, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> If Negima, Claymore, and HxH didn't get a section, you guys arent either.





Negima's MotM post rate is a joke vs what we did (no offense to them) been peeking to see if its post rate implies if we'd get our subsection due to us being unique. Based on what I'm seeing Negima who almost won for 9 months straight and who fans have been building up for there own MotM thread couldn't match the onslaught of Fairy Tail fans and casual readers. 

Claymore is a monthly (and being #2 on the current Claymore thread, #15 overall before the thread split up, and based on my post rate should be at least #12 now) I can flat out say based on what's going on it shouldn't get one unless it _really _picks up again. Please note this is coming from a Crazy Claymore fan... believe me if Claymore deserved it's own permanent sub forum I'd be leading the charge.

Ignorant of HxH post rates... can't comment. 

However I think Fairy Tail's activity should get it one on pure merit (plus with this whole threads >10K posts issue (whatever it is) we'll need it soon enough, ).


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 9, 2011)

also we have already had a mafia game for ft. we need a place for that. also we could used another one. lol OS arc mafia game.


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

I could care less about people trolling the section. Trolls bring nothing but activity and togetherness when we all mass neg the faget.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> You guys realize it took One Piece like 3 years before it got its own section, you're not gettin one any time soon.



 Someone is a negative nancy.


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

FMA still has its on subforum. I just want something like that. I dont care about an entire forum. just a section. MOTM was fun.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 9, 2011)

^All I'm asking for and fully agreed!


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

Cash said:


> FMA still has its on subforum. I just want something like that. I dont care about an entire forum. just a section. MOTM was fun.


Exactly what I want. 
We don't need a whole category for it, just that little section with many FT related threads. 

We could even make it more organized like 

If it's a battle thread:
FT Fight: xxx V.S XXX V.S xXx

If it's a respect thread:
Respect: Gildartz 

If it's a theory:
Theory: xxx is related to xx cause gildartz fucked mira

etc.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 9, 2011)

Agreed. A (active) subforum is all I want. Not our own section.


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

come on now.


----------



## Fran (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah a subforum, not a subsection  

Fairy Tail TV got discusssed in the MoTM last time anyway.
And damn, do I hate the sight  of Battledomes.


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

Lol this topic(what we are talking about, not the thread) always gets brought back.


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

You caught up Matty? Rose would love it if you did 

:33


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 9, 2011)

This reminds me I have to catch up with FT before making battle threads.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 9, 2011)

Cash said:


> I could care less about people trolling the section. Trolls bring nothing but activity and togetherness when we all mass neg the faget.



Ah. What a great team building activity!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 9, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Lol this topic(what we are talking about, not the thread) always gets brought back.


And it gets fiercer every time.


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

It brings us closer as a FAMILY. When we NAKAMA punch the rep scale of a fruity niggy. Neg Punch :33


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

Speaking of negs, why do people always neg hiwaka and espionge or whatever they are spelled like?

I don't think ive negged one of them.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 9, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Ah. What a great team building activity!





Nothing can stop the power of FAMILY, once we get ANGRY!!!


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

Cash said:


> It brings us closer as a FAMILY. When we NAKAMA punch the rep scale of a fruity niggy. Neg Punch :33



I'll make a gif of natsu(or anyone) neg punching somone when i come from school tommorow.


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

One is a pretty bad troll or dumb and the other is completely 100% stupid.


----------



## Fran (Feb 9, 2011)

^omfg, fairy tail negged gif, yes purlease



Cash said:


> You caught up Matty? Rose would love it if you did
> 
> :33



caught up on fairy tail?
of course I am cashuuu:33 re-read it during the motm and got fucking spoiled like mad.
you fuckers


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 9, 2011)

That's a beautiful idea, Sito.


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

I almost reply to espionages topics tho, they seem sensible, but then everyones like, "neged mother ^ (use bro)".

Is it cuase he's black?


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

Armpits said:


> ^omfg, fairy tail negged gif, yes purlease
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic


----------



## Proxy (Feb 9, 2011)

Cash said:


> It brings us closer as a FAMILY. When we NAKAMA punch the rep scale of a fruity niggy. Neg Punch :33





Nightwish said:


> Nothing can stop the power of FAMILY, once we get ANGRY!!!



       .


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

Just won Zelda mafia game 
thnx to Blaze and Kistune 

Fairy tail yada yada yada


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes sub forum!


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

Vasto, what phase did you die?


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 9, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> This reminds me I have to catch up with FT before making battle threads.



You read Fairy Tail? 


The subforum was a lot of fun. :nakama


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

It's a Knight of yammy


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 9, 2011)

A :nakama smiley would be the best ever...


----------



## Rene (Feb 9, 2011)

Cash said:


> Fantastic



That's a nice loli reaction picture you've got there. Would be a shame if something happened to her.


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

holy fuck


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

WHY DID HE DO THAT?!


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

What the hell is that Rene? Looks epic


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

THAT WOULD NEVER HAPPEN TO ROSE!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2011)

Damn I got spoiled and I have never seen FSN yet...thanks a lot...CASH!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2011)

Don't *you* ask me how the kitty kat goes...Thats a question for Happy.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

Someone answer my question


----------



## Rene (Feb 9, 2011)

Cash said:


> WHY DID HE DO THAT?!


Because he's the king.



Tenrei said:


> What the hell is that Rene? Looks epic


Fate Stay Night. It's a scene from the Unlimited Blade Works movie which is based on the second route of the game. (the movie is in my honest opinion a bad retelling of the story and VN is miles better)

In the game that scene is even crueler because he


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chains her Servant and basically only friend up in unbreakable chains and lacerates him with enough weapons to kill him twenty times over, literally, he then walks over to the girl and instead of wiping her tears away he slices her eyes out, misses her heart on purpose with a sword and pierces her lung not killing her but only delivering her a fatal wound. Her servant goes against the laws of the universe and breaks free from the chains and prevents himself from dying and fading away only to be finally killed by Gilgamesh without him even turning and looking at him. Then Gilgamesh watches as Ilya spends half a minute crawling around on the floor while blind and bleeding to death shouting for her servant after which he walks up and rips her heart out.




One can certainly say he has class. 

My reaction to the VN scene can be summed up at this:





Cash said:


> THAT WOULD NEVER HAPPEN TO ROSE!


The king treats trash as it should be treated. 



VastoLorDae said:


> Damn I got spoiled and I have never seen FSN yet...thanks a lot...CASH!


You deserve to be spoiled simply for not having played it yet.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 9, 2011)

Cash said:


> THAT WOULD NEVER HAPPEN TO ROSE!



There's nothing you can do to stop it.


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

Well of course he kills your Rose. He is bleach fodder :rose


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 9, 2011)

There can only be room for one true Rose.

There is no need to oppose the far better original Cash.

Accept the true ART and


----------



## Rene (Feb 9, 2011)

He would kill both of them.


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

Damn, you guys posting fodder


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2011)

I guess I should start reading/watching it then


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 9, 2011)

FT will get it's own subforum.

That is all.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 9, 2011)

Willl it ? WILL IT ?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 9, 2011)

A subforum works. 

How does one go about such a thing, though?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Be active as in have enough to fill up a sub forum with.

As in not just post fanart 90 % of the time.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 9, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Be active as in have enough to fill up a sub forum with.
> 
> As in not just post fanart 90 % of the time.



You know there was actually fairly little fan art when it was Manga of the Month right ? 

Of course you don't.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 9, 2011)

I do, I viewed the sub forum.

But it seemed to be rather....quiet in there after the first wave.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah true but it manage to stay somewhat active. 

I do see it getting a sub-section eventually.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 9, 2011)

I recall someone asking if the cover page for ch 221 was colored or when will it be, well now it's been colored by on devianart.com


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 9, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Willl it ? WILL IT ?


Trust in the heart of the cards.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 9, 2011)

The Heart knows


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

The heart


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

No No Sito, the HEART


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

'The heart' is the worst meme ever. 'Since when were you under the impression.....'  is good tho.

Edit: I hit the 1234 mark


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 9, 2011)

must agree. 

i like "since when were you under the impression..." better than "the heart"


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

'The heart" is shit.

edit: fuck im not 1234 anymore


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 9, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> must agree.
> 
> i like "since when were you under the impression..." better than "the heart"


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

Confirmed Sito lacks HEART. Probably low on ART as well.


----------



## Fran (Feb 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _juvia pooper and fanarts_


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2011)

nobody likes a liar matty...


----------



## Proxy (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## SageMaster (Feb 10, 2011)

the HEART


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 10, 2011)

The Heart is fake-ass shit. The Heart of the Cards is the real deal.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I am more of a fan of the Heartless.


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 10, 2011)

Ryus said:


> Agreed. Mashima gives no women with clear breast implants. Sometimes, less is just as good... and squishier . Kubo also has a lot more flatter female characters.
> 
> Ass wise, it's debatable.
> 
> ...




Lucy has better boobs than Juvia!!


----------



## Cash (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Fran (Feb 10, 2011)

Even Juvia can not believe it .


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 10, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Makarov and Wendy cant beat this the jigs up




can anyone tell me the name of the anime where the sig and avy are from?












yep,  juvia is sad that she has been outclassed in that department.


----------



## Cash (Feb 10, 2011)

Kore wa Zombie Desu ka?


----------



## Blinky (Feb 10, 2011)

Cash said:


> Kore wa Zombie Desu ka?



Wost name for an anime ever ? Or best ? NANI WO SURU DA. 

Nice avatar. 

Oh and Gildartz etc.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 10, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Wost name for an anime ever ? Or best ? NANI WO SURU DA.
> 
> Nice avatar.
> 
> Oh and Gildartz etc.


It's fucking awesome. 

Like Erza.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 10, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Makarov and Wendy cant beat this the jigs up



I completely forgot what we were talking about.


----------



## Rene (Feb 10, 2011)

Levy has the best boobs.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 10, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> Lucy has better boobs than Juvia!!










Armpits said:


> Even Juvia can not believe it







Rene said:


> Levy has the best boobs.



Erza can't agree with this statement.




Armpits said:


> Levy the best.



Loki can't agree with this statement either.


----------

*I think the masses have spoken... We need a Best Breasts Poll.*  Let's keep it simple, same as the Miss Fairy Tail Contest but with Lisanna thrown in to cover all the current Fairies (old enough to have breasts... thus excluding Earthland Wendy. BTW Earthland characters only.).  



Cana Alberona
Juvia Loxar
Mirajane
Erza Scarlet
Levy McGarden
Bisca Mulan
Lucy Heartfilia
Evergreen
Lisanna

BTW... where is MisterJB when you need him? on the Claymore thread he calculated the breast size of each characters breasts... and his final result was surprising.


----------



## Fran (Feb 10, 2011)

Ryus said:


> Cana Alberona
> Juvia Loxar
> Mirajane
> Erza Scarlet
> ...



Best Breast =/= Biggest Breast. 

As Mist Puppet will tell you.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 10, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Best Breast =/= Biggest Breast.
> 
> As Mist Puppet will tell you.



I never stated my opinion, just the characters face palmings opinions as best as I interrupted them if such a conversation arose in there presence. So please don't take me as implying that. Typically I prefer smaller breasts... and not massive juggs.

Though I will likely vote for Lucy as a.. "thank you" for all the fanservice.  and really for no other reason than that...

That said... in the manga Claymore for example, My favorite Claymore's breasts are Clare's and she (especially in beginning of the story) was most comparable to Levi when up against Teresa or Miria in a "breast off"... though clearly slightly larger than Levi's.


----------



## Rene (Feb 10, 2011)

I prefer women with breasts that aren't bigger than their personalities.

Which is a tough thing to find in Fairy Tail.


----------



## Cash (Feb 10, 2011)

Mist would tell you small chest is better because you are closer to her HEART


----------



## Rene (Feb 10, 2011)

Cash said:


> Mist would tell you small chest is better because you are closer to her HEART


Well you can't say he's wrong on that one.


----------



## Cash (Feb 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Blade (Feb 10, 2011)

Rene said:


> Well you can't say he's wrong on that one.




Lol.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 10, 2011)

Rene said:


> Well you can't say he's wrong on that one.


----------



## Blade (Feb 10, 2011)

You shed tears Mist?


----------



## Rene (Feb 10, 2011)

Because the King only wants those who are useful and irreplaceable in his kingdom.


----------



## Xion (Feb 10, 2011)

Mest has never looked prettier in an avatar Cash.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 10, 2011)

Blade said:


> You shed tears Mist?



Got a razor blade over my wrists



Rene said:


> Because the King only wants those who are useful and irreplaceable in his kingdom.



Such a terrible King.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Rene said:


> I prefer women with breasts that aren't bigger than their personalities.
> 
> Which is a tough thing to find in Fairy Tail.



there are actually not that many with overly big breasts. Its not bleach.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> there are actually not that many with overly big breasts. Its not bleach.



I see much more overly-large breasted women in Fairy Tail than in Bleach.


----------



## Blade (Feb 10, 2011)

Rangiku wins easily.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 10, 2011)

Every time I look at this, it makes me go .


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 10, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Every time I look at this, it makes me go .


----------



## TRI05 (Feb 10, 2011)

natsu exhausted from ramming lucy who is having the time of her life?


----------



## Cash (Feb 10, 2011)

Nightwish          .


----------



## Cash (Feb 10, 2011)

Xion said:


> Mest has never looked prettier in an avatar Cash.



How old are you kid? 15?  You're too old for Mest-Sama


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 10, 2011)

Input would be appreciated


----------



## Yasha (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Ryus (Feb 10, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I see much more overly-large breasted women in Fairy Tail than in Bleach.



Bleach leans towards both extremes (relatively flat chested women and humongous breasts)... both of which out do Fairy Tail. So overall you're right since there is a lot of flat chested women in Bleach to lower it's average, but size wise when comparing only Fairy Tails larger breasted women with Bleachs larger breasted women Vasto is very right. The smaller large breasted women in Bleach have much larger breasts than even the largest Fairy Tails characters. 

BTW that excluding the extreme breasts of Rangiku who clearly would play havoc on the averages of breast sizes in favor of Bleach have the larger breasted women. I mean come on... even Yoruichi has breasts comparable to Lucy's, sure her robe hides then vs Lucy who often wears things like bathing suits but when they both wear next to nothing it's quite clear they are both quite comparable in relative size.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 10, 2011)

Half of the female shinigami in Bleach died of breast cancer.


----------



## Rene (Feb 10, 2011)

Not sure where we're heading with this in depth discussion about the variation of breast sizes in different mangas.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 10, 2011)

And Rukia lived to see another day.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 10, 2011)

Kubo: I want to start a new manga called Breast!

Publisher: 

Kubo: Alright then, what's the closest word to Breast in English? Breach?

Publisher: Tsk tsk...make it more subtle.

Kubo: Ok ok, what about Bleach then?

Publisher: If you insist...


It's the only explanation I can think of why Bleach is called Bleach.


----------



## Sito (Feb 10, 2011)

Gildartz>Master Puta

FT yadah yadh yadah
checking if i got my new custom title 

Edit: fuck, still no


----------



## illmatic (Feb 10, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Kubo: I want to start a new manga called Breast!
> 
> Publisher:
> 
> ...


I've heard Kubo is  a Nirvana fan. Its a American rock band. Their debut album was called "Bleach"


----------



## Sito (Feb 10, 2011)

Enough Bleach talk in the FT secion, unless you're saying FT>Bleach


----------



## Sito (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay someone give me a FT gif of Natsu(or anyone) nakama punching somone, so i can make a "negged" gif of it.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 10, 2011)

We need a sub-forum, it feels like one big clusterfuck in here. 



Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rene (Feb 10, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> *Spoiler*: __


It's like it's staring into my soul.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 10, 2011)

I.. never noticed how terrifying that duck is.


----------



## Sito (Feb 10, 2011)

That's a dragon.................


----------



## TRI05 (Feb 10, 2011)

cyclops duck.


----------



## Sito (Feb 10, 2011)

He's the 'Cyclops Dragon' and Ganta is the 'Cyclops Dragon Slayer'


----------



## Rene (Feb 10, 2011)

That duck is going to end us.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 10, 2011)

I am the duck.


----------



## Sito (Feb 10, 2011)

The duck is a dragon, Ganta will train and slay you.


----------



## Ender (Feb 10, 2011)

nice catch


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 10, 2011)

Sitό said:


> The duck is a dragon, Ganta will train and slay you.



Nah, his Jelly Slayer powers won't work on me. 

Not when I'm a Loli Dragon Slayer.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 10, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Nah, his Jelly Slayer powers won't work on me.
> 
> Not when I'm a Loli Dragon Slayer.



I thought that was Mest


----------



## Sito (Feb 10, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Nah, his Jelly Slayer powers won't work on me.
> 
> Not when I'm a Loli Dragon Slayer.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 10, 2011)

Proxy said:


> I thought that was Mest



lol mest


I think you meant to quote Cash.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 10, 2011)

Anyone know anything about this? Seems to be an OVA... not sure if this is right place to post about it... [putting in spoiler just encase]


----------



## Proxy (Feb 10, 2011)

Ryus said:


> Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Ryus (Feb 10, 2011)

Proxy said:


> It's what we've been waiting for.
> 
> That's an omake chapter, full of fanservice.
> 
> Erza



Oh... right... now I remember. Thanks.  We saw Erza's place in it if memory serves... need to reread it now... what chapter was it released with again?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 10, 2011)

Ryus said:


> Oh... right... now I remember. Thanks.  We saw Erza's place in it if memory serves... need to reread it now... what chapter was it in again?



Not sure of the chapter. I think it was around OS when it came out though.


----------



## Rene (Feb 10, 2011)

That's the OVA of that dormitory special chapter with Lucy wearing the cat suit, right?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 10, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> lol mest





> He is the first mage not to be revealed as a S-class who managed to cast magic with success on Makarov, something even Mystogan's sleep magic couldn't fully do.


 **


----------



## Cash (Feb 10, 2011)

This is the part when they all get jelly


----------



## Proxy (Feb 10, 2011)

> He is the first mage not to be revealed as a S-class who managed to cast magic with success on Makarov, something even Mystogan's sleep magic couldn't fully do.



Fried begs to differ


----------



## Rene (Feb 10, 2011)

Fuck Mest, we were discussing Lucy in a skimpy cat suit.


----------



## Fran (Feb 10, 2011)

Fuck Lucy 
I wonder if we'll ever see Mystogan again.


----------



## Rene (Feb 10, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Fuck Lucy


If you insist.



> I wonder if we'll ever see Mystogan again.


*obligatory Gerard joke*

Though to be fair, we never saw Mist Gun even fight seriously which was kind of disappointing. I wouldn't mind seeing him again just for that.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeh with prep plus he didn't cast magic on Makkie personally.

Makkie didn't even figure out about Mest


----------



## Rene (Feb 10, 2011)

But Mest's spell could be easily broken by Natsu under the right circumstances.

Fried's magic was something not even Makarov could easily break out of.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 10, 2011)

Marakov let Mest cast his spell so he can feel better about himself. 

Hell, even Gray and Loki were starting to counter it


----------



## Hustler (Feb 10, 2011)

Rene said:


> But Mest's spell could be easily broken by Natsu under the right circumstances.
> 
> Fried's magic was something not even Makarov could easily break out of.



Natsu could beat fully awakened Zeref with nakama punch , your point?

Fried's magic is absolute and regardless of who is inside everyone has to play by the rules unlike Mest who personally cast his memory magic on everyone and not even Makkie was aware of it


----------



## Rene (Feb 10, 2011)

Cana and Lucy > Fried and Bixlow >>>> Mest

Mest is lower than dirt and fodder.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 10, 2011)

Rene said:


> Cana and Lucy > Fried and Bixlow >>>> Mest
> 
> Mest is lower than dirt and fodder.


----------



## Rene (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I hope they do not butcher those scenes.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 10, 2011)

Rene said:


> Fuck Mest, we were discussing Lucy in a skimpy cat suit.







Rene said:


> But Mest's spell could be easily broken by Natsu under the right circumstances.
> 
> Fried's magic was something not even Makarov could easily break out of.



Fried 

I wanted him to be S-class.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Pfft S class is going to mean as much as SSJ, Bankai, and Jounin....if it has not already.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Pfft S class is going to mean as much as SSJ, Bankai, and Jounin....if it has not already.



Once Natsu is considered a S-class mage, you mean


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

You mean he isn't already?


----------



## Darc (Feb 11, 2011)

I was scrolling past this just now and my mom glanced over and randomly started laughing, she reads FT and doesn't care for Mest so it just randomly cracked me up too.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 11, 2011)

Pity your mom doesn't acknowledge the mest important character in the Mestverse


----------



## Proxy (Feb 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You mean he isn't already?


----------



## Darc (Feb 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Pity your mom doesn't acknowledge the mest important character in the Mestverse


It's something we fight about often


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

I know Lucy disapproves of that notion.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 11, 2011)

Rene said:


> I prefer women with breasts that aren't bigger than their personalities.
> 
> Which is a tough thing to find in Fairy Tail.



I prefer the exact oposite.

Offers up a nice.....contrast


----------



## God Movement (Feb 11, 2011)

Is this where the Fairy Tail lovers hang out


----------



## Blinky (Feb 11, 2011)

No why would you think that


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 11, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Is this where the Fairy Tail lovers hang out



HAKI HAKI HAKI


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 11, 2011)

what was the name for this weeks chapter?I want more rustytose and meldy their magics seem interesting.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 11, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Is this where the Fairy Tail lovers hang out


Nope, this is AA.


----------



## Cash (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh Fruity Movement is here :33


----------



## God Movement (Feb 11, 2011)

Blinky said:


> No why would you think that





Crimson Dragoon said:


> HAKI HAKI HAKI





Pesky Bug said:


> Nope, this is AA.





Cash said:


> Oh Fruity Movement is here :33



       .


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 11, 2011)

daichi383 said:


> For anyone who cares about the fairy tail games here is a new trailer for the ssbb style ds game coming out in april:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9ipYQXunGs[/YOUTUBE]


currently sitting in a dead ft-anime thread so brought it over here. looks like supersmash brothers. lol


----------



## Ryus (Feb 11, 2011)

A collection of 16 images (divided into 2 posts, so sorry in advance for the double post) by Fen· of Pixiv.net

They're pretty much all *sketches *of female Fairy Tail members in Lucy's cat suit... though there are a few exceptions. Like Mirajane in her standard dress.

Many are LOL... especially towards the middle. So if your not into fanservice pics there still worth checking out.  Some are even pairing pics... so if you're into that they might be worth checking out also. 










*Continued...*


----------



## Ryus (Feb 11, 2011)

*...Continued*


----------



## Proxy (Feb 11, 2011)

The guys in cat suits...

What has been seen cannot be unseen


----------



## Cash (Feb 11, 2011)

Ruined       .


----------



## Ryus (Feb 11, 2011)

I said *MOSTLY* females in cat suits... what made you think I wasn't also referring to the sex status of those in the cat suits. 

You all need to be more careful of fine print. Look at it this way, we all know Hiro Mashima trolls the fan sites... this might pay him back for that cover page he did a while back. :ho

BTW you're all luck I didn't post the another set of images by someone else close to the same lines of this... it was several pages Gazille and Midnight (or a mini Gazille with breasts... couldn't quite figure it out, let alone even look at it) in Erza's waitress outfit followed by Zancrow bouncing Melody in his lap... all with Erza in the back ground smiling. Let alone the male on male pairing pic (that included Gray and Natsu, Mystogun (I think) and Edolas Natsu, Natsu and Edolas Nastu, and Natsu and Zeref). The color job looked amazing on that small thumbnail pic ( I thought it Nastu was Edolas Lucy due to the small size) but when I opened it up...  and more disgusting 15 people have already Favorited the pic...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 11, 2011)

Wendy in cat suit


----------



## Ryus (Feb 11, 2011)

Image by on deviantart.com


----------



## Fran (Feb 11, 2011)

A Wild Mirajane has appeared!
Elfman uses SisCon! It's Super-effective!

.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 11, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Wendy in cat suit



........Which ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

GOD DAMMIT RYUS THE GUYS IN CAT SUITES REALLY-

 ooh Mira Jane, Like. I forgive you Ryus.


----------



## Cash (Feb 11, 2011)

Tomorrow guys


----------



## Sito (Feb 11, 2011)

Thread needs more demon, fuck still don't got my hero of Hyrule title


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 11, 2011)

Thread needs more awesome.


----------



## Sito (Feb 11, 2011)

Done, and done


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 11, 2011)

More Mest?


----------



## Cash (Feb 11, 2011)

They didnt stand a chance.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 11, 2011)

Epic movie 

Hoping for epic chapter this week. Don't disappoint, Mashima


----------



## Sito (Feb 11, 2011)

The movie was awesome, how Mest tried to get at wendy was , 
then Gildartz mother fucking oneshoted him, fucking amazing


----------



## Cash (Feb 11, 2011)

Predictiiiiiooonnnssss


----------



## Hustler (Feb 11, 2011)

Sitό said:


> The movie was awesome, how Mest tried to get at wendy was ,
> then Gildartz mother fucking oneshoted him, fucking amazing


----------



## Sito (Feb 11, 2011)

Iknowrite?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 11, 2011)

Cash said:


> Predictiiiiiooonnnssss



For Episode 2?


----------



## Sito (Feb 11, 2011)

what will episode 2 have?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Cash (Feb 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

i'd watch that


----------



## Yasha (Feb 12, 2011)

Watch? I'd hit that. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



With sledge hammer, soaked with holy water.


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Active thread needs to be more active, 

Levi > Juvia

discuss


----------



## Ryus (Feb 12, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Done, and done



OMG! Episode 1 

Time to place your bets who dies first

A) Gray
B) Loki
C) Other ________


---------------------------


After looking at this colored panel by on deviantart.com I realized something...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Levi used to have bigger breasts... *


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

^lol at levis breats


----------



## Ryus (Feb 12, 2011)

Sitό said:


> ^lol at levis breats



Maybe they got bigger due to swelling. Gazille played with them hard... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and she liked it!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 12, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Active thread needs to be more active,
> 
> Levi > Juvia
> 
> discuss



Nothing to discuss since it's obvious fact.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2011)

of course Levi>Juvia, next discussion.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

Erza > All

No need to discuss; just agree.


----------



## Fran (Feb 12, 2011)

choosing between levi and juvia . . . would like be choosing between rubies and sapphires .


----------



## Hustler (Feb 12, 2011)

I want your armpits in my pooper


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Armpits said:


> choosing between levi and juvia . . . would like be choosing between rubies and sapphires .



Nah, juvia is like bronze, Lucy is Silver, Erza and Levi are gold  
but Levi is of a better carat.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 12, 2011)

Mes compagnons!! Je ne vous le pardonnerai jamais!!! Vous aller subir ma colere Phantom Lord!!!!


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

o mai


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank god FT is a weekly manga and we get a chapter tomorrow.

If this was a monthly manga, it would just be another Claymore thread.



Sitό said:


> Nah, juvia is like bronze, *Lucy is Silver*, Erza and Levi are gold
> but Levi is of a better carat.






Since you're apart of the family, I'll let you off the hook this time.


----------



## Cash (Feb 12, 2011)

All of you prepare for Red. Except Matty, Matty gets Eucliwood  :33


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 12, 2011)

Not Red!  His Pikachu's gonna fuck this shit up.


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Thank god FT is a weekly manga and we get a chapter tomorrow.
> 
> If this was a monthly manga, it would just be another Claymore thread.
> 
> ...


You think Lucy>Erza?
Boi, Lucy comes in second(or third) pace in this thread, everyone sensible here knows Levi=Erza>Lucy


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Aldric (Feb 12, 2011)

ololol is fun

Quick someone make funy rep gifs with Dagestan massacre vidya


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

^ 


.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 12, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Thank god FT is a weekly manga and we get a chapter tomorrow.
> 
> If this was a monthly manga, it would just be another Claymore thread.



Ouch... man... hard not to take that personally.

 = 
(Hey... she's is a fairy , so posting her isn't off topic... Right? )

==============

New Topic!


by deadman2020 on deviantart.com

*Azuma killed one of his bitches... So how will Gildartz retaliate? and Will he target at only Azuma or all of GH?*


----------



## Blinky (Feb 12, 2011)

Gildartz will destroy everyone.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

As long as Erza's fine, I'm fine


----------



## Cash (Feb 12, 2011)

screw them both


----------



## Ryus (Feb 12, 2011)

Cash said:


> screw them both


Gladly! 



Proxy said:


> As long as Erza's fine, I'm fine



 

Normally I'd agree with you but Gildartz strikes me as a man of princaple who won't let this slide . Doesn't matter if it's only Bitch #2... point is "IT'S HIS BITCH". If he shows up, he'll give Azuma he's greatest dream, the chance to fight the best opponent possible... and he'll regret it moments later after he realizes how fucked he is (though I'd love it if he pulls a Rirgado (from Claymore) by having his last words be "Superb" or some shit like that. )

However, it's also Fairy Tail's formula for Erza to fight the toughest non bosses and often the bosses too (often being brought to the brink of death). Ergo Meredy is likely one tough cookie... and to make matters worse Erza has backup which is uncommon for her. Honestly, I'm kinda worried for both Erza and Juvia (not as worried as I was for Mirajane though)... the set up for the fight being epic seems pretty good imo. 

Though I'd lmao if Erza beats Meredy in 2 seconds then starts spanking the brat for being brain washing into planning on murdering people.  Doubt it will happen though. Just think of it though all of her pent up rage over her friends action in ToP unleashed on Meredy's backside with Juvia just standing there with her jaw on the ground helpless to do anything but watch.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 12, 2011)

Stil no spoilers ?


----------



## Phertt (Feb 12, 2011)

Ryus said:


> *Azuma killed one of his bitches... So how will Gildartz retaliate? and Will he target at only Azuma or all of GH?*


You don't fuck with the pimp's bitches.
Gildartz will retaliate by pimping out all of GH.


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  need chapter 

Cash  where's that gif from?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

Ryus said:


> Gladly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erza will have a new student in Meldy.

Azuma/Gildartz I'd want to see, even though Azuma would most likely be crushed. If he fights Natsu, I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Laguna (Feb 12, 2011)

Newcomer here, just wanted to say that Gildartz is awesome 

Anyway, awaiting for the new chapter


----------



## Cash (Feb 12, 2011)

you missed your chance for an easy one :/


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

Laguna said:


> Newcomer here, just wanted to say that Gildartz is awesome
> 
> Anyway, awaiting for the new chapter



You've started off on the right track.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 12, 2011)

Lets pray for some more Rusty Rose awesomeness.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 12, 2011)

Ryus said:


> Ouch... man... hard not to take that personally.



No hard feelings Ryus. 



-Ender- said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  need chapter
> 
> Cash  where's that gif from?



It's Dragon Crisis!



			
				Aldric said:
			
		

> nice gif, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Obvious somebody salty 

How can anyone hate my gif.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 12, 2011)

Laguna said:


> Newcomer here, just wanted to say that Gildartz is awesome
> 
> Anyway, awaiting for the new chapter


Excellent place to start and excellent post.


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 12, 2011)

I think the chapter is delayed because they also have new souleater/souleaternot chapters to release asap as well. still should be up right away. as for teh result of the fights. elfman and evergreen get gajeal as back-up and erza gets her ass kicked by meldy just because all GH have destroyed their opponents on the first fight.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 12, 2011)

Mirajane was handicapped by the S-Class trials and having a time limit.

Ezra's going to get her butt kicked like she always does.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

Wesley said:


> Mirajane was handicapped by the S-Class trials and having a time limit.



That lie Elfman and Evergreen came up with really took it out of her 



> Ezra's going to get her butt kicked like she always does.


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

No chapter?


----------



## Cash (Feb 12, 2011)

You 2 should raid there forum and spam Mest


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

Patience, the chapter seems is gonna be quite good.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

Cash said:


> You 2 should raid there forum and spam Mest



               .


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

do it!!


----------



## Rene (Feb 12, 2011)

Rustyrose slapping bitches, Gildartz pimping hoes and Zeref getting pegged by Ultear.

A chapter to look forward to. Sounds strangely similar to the chapter we just had though.


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

They're similar because there was just so much to put into it, Hiro has to do 3 chapters about it.


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Holy fuck, Happy actually looks badass, and Lucy is


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2011)

sito is obviously high if he thinks happy looks badass. Happy can never look badass...especially with a look like that.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

The chapter was very good.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

Fuckin Rusty Rose is quite powerful.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm a firm believer that Ultear actually raped Zeref afterall. 


Poor Elfman and Ever, RustyRose trolled the shit outta them.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

Haxxed character?


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

epic elfman was epic


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

Let's not forget Dat Erza in the cover.





And Elfman, i have to say he was badass.


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Haxxed character?


he said there is limitations tho.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

Blade said:


> Let's not forget Dat Erza in the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sito said:


> he said there is limitations tho.



True. So, another two bite the dust?


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

Rusty Rose also has hax glasses.


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Proxy said:


> True. So, another two bite the dust?



I guess, 
the elfmanxevergreen moment was just so pek


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

dat ever


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

Ultear btw 'violated' Zeref?


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

She completely fucking raped him.


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 12, 2011)

Elfman


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

Sito said:


> I guess,
> the elfmanxevergreen moment was just so pek



Pairings in my FT?


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

I know T____T

atleast he got a new arm 

edit: @proxy, fuck yes, i wasagainst the ELFMANxEVERGREEN paring, 
but now, pek


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 12, 2011)

Rusty Rose is Aizen.

Where is your God now?


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

Btw, that fella from the Garuna island, why is he actually here?


----------



## donaldgx (Feb 12, 2011)

great chapter, but Rustyrose is haxx like Cobra, so i anticipate a troll victory over rustyrose


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like Natsu is close to 100% and geared up for another Family punch!


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Rusty Rose is Aizen.
> 
> Where is your God now?



Master Puta is busy doing important things


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Looks like Natsu is close to 100% and geared up for another Family punch!




Imagine if Natsu see what Rusty Rose had done.


Imagine the true anger.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 12, 2011)

Why is Mashima killing all my favorite characters?

I mean this chapter was just sad, fucking Rusty Rose


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Deaths in my FT? 
looks like someone hasn't read the ending of edolas arc.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my god, Rusty Rose rises up the awesome charts even more.

Not only that but he made ElfmanXEvergreen even more plausible .


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

the "guy" from the island is urtear   ElfEver is canon proxy, dont deny it ...and dont worry, all of them will lose their fights, then natsu will nakama punch urtear and wake zeref up and he'll revive everyone and join fairy tail 

chapter was awesome


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Oh my god, Rusty Rose rises up the awesome charts even more.
> 
> Not only that but he made ElfmanXEvergreen even more plausible .



agree, anyone who said that Rusty Rose was the gayest kin was sadly mistaken, 

with his glasses off tho, he looks.........kinda gay.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> the "guy" from the island is urtear   ElfEver is canon proxy, dont deny it ...and dont worry, all of them will lose their fights, then natsu will nakama punch urtear and wake zeref up and he'll revive everyone and join fairy tail
> 
> chapter was awesome




It was fuckin Ultear? Lol. 





Yeah thanks for reminding it and as you can see Natsu is awaken and ready to Nakama Stomp everyone who is gonna be on his way.


----------



## Cash (Feb 12, 2011)

Elfman was wrecked. 5/5 chapter.


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

yea  remember, natsu said "you smell like women perfume"


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

Cash, actually you were sad about Elfman and you know it.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

Blade said:


> Btw, that fella from the Garuna island, why is he actually here?



Real question?


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Real question?




   .


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 12, 2011)

So Ultear confirmed for next Family Punched.

She'll disappear and come back a year later with a baby.


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

So natsus going to go find ultear?


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 12, 2011)

Natsu still doesn't know who Ultear is? I thought that former Council member told them about her when they were doing that job at the restaurant.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 12, 2011)

Sito said:


> agree, anyone who said that Rusty Rose was the gayest kin was sadly mistaken,
> 
> with his glasses off tho, he looks.........kinda gay.



He looks even more badass without them.


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> He looks even more badass without them.



You trolling gud sir.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 12, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> Natsu still doesn't know who Ultear is? I thought that former Council member told them about her when they doing that job at the restaurant.


 
Just because he knows her name doesn't mean he knows what she looks or smells like.


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

troll smell i? ...


----------



## Cash (Feb 12, 2011)

Blade said:


> Cash, actually you were sad about Elfman and you know it.



I pulled out a cigar when Rusty trolled him. It was wonderful


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

The only one who survived with Family Punch was Natsu 

And why is Makarov out of it again? Make up your mind, Mashima


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2011)

This was a good chapter...BUT I AM MAD! Elf man gets 2 chapters but my Mirajane could not!? Man fuck you mashima!


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Proxy said:


> The only one who survived with Family Punch was Natsu
> 
> And why is Makarov out of it again? Make up your mind, Mashima



I know right?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 12, 2011)

Sito said:


> You trolling gud sir.



He really does


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> He really does


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> This was a good chapter...BUT I AM MAD! Elf man gets 2 chapters but my Mirajane could not!? Man fuck you mashima!




Don't be mad pal. 






Mira is still a memorable character.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 12, 2011)

Great Chapter. Goes to show how well this manga performs when Natsu only plays a minimum role, and lulz to Ultear being so horny.

Honestly though I was expecting Gildartz to come at the last second and off panel Rustyrose after I saw the explosion of the tower, shit would have been too much to handle.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 12, 2011)

So now all Mashima needs to do is have everyone else lose so he can elevate Natsu even higher with his victory.


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

No, it'll either be to hype Gildartz or for them to lose and have to retreat.


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

^you know it'll happen


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 12, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> So now all Mashima needs to do is have everyone else lose so he can elevate Natsu even higher with his victory.


 
Then Mashima decides his hero has finally had enough fun and he gets lolerstomped by Ultear.

Oh wait no that would never happen, carry on now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2011)

Blade said:


> Don't be mad pal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 To late I am mad!



Sito said:


> No, it'll either be to hype Gildartz or *for them to lose and have to retreat.*



lol Though it seems that way...never going to happen. And why must we get Natsu every chapter...don't need a update on him every time.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

It's good to see FT taking a beating. Not sure of what will become of them, if they're dead or not, because Mashima has a track record of claiming characters are "annihilated" only to get bumps and bruises *cough* Zero *cough*

Next up:


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2011)

Hellooooooooooo.


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 12, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 
This is correct.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't compare Mashima to Kubo. Mashima does kill non-fodder characters.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 12, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Don't compare Mashima to Kubo. Mashima does kill non-fodder characters.




Kubo killed Nakeem and D Roy

Your point  ?


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

kubo's killed a lot of ppl


----------



## Blinky (Feb 12, 2011)

I wonder if my prediction of Natsu soloing GH will come true.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

Kubo couldn't kill Hiyori


----------



## Yasha (Feb 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Kubo killed Nakeem and D Roy
> 
> Your point  ?



I had a point?


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

He fucking better not, omg please hiro, have them retreat.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 12, 2011)

Sito said:


> No, it'll either be to hype Gildartz or for them to lose and have to retreat.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

In Bleach, death is one of the most basic aspects of the series, why people are complaining?


Many characters died in the series. I can't see what is wrong. Lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2011)

Proxy said:


> It's good to see FT taking a beating. Not sure of what will become of them, if they're dead or not, because Mashima has a track record of claiming characters are "annihilated" only to get bumps and bruises *cough* Zero *cough*
> 
> Next up:



 But has Natsu or Erza lose yet? I mean this is basically the first time anyone else gets to shine since what, Phantom Guild arc? Any they are not really getting a chance to really shine since they are just hyping GH for Natsu and Erza to solo. Or the Nakam bull...

I am mad!


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 12, 2011)

Yasha said:


> I had a point?



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Impressions
​


----------



## Blinky (Feb 12, 2011)

People sure like posting my set.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 12, 2011)

Blinky said:


> People sure like posting my set.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 12, 2011)

Blinky said:


> People sure like posting my set.



People love Birdie so much, they feel inclined to do so  I guess.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 12, 2011)

Elf and Ever 100% for sure will not die.

Mirajane 95%.


Makarov should die at the end of this arc, but I'll put it at 50% atm.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

Blade said:


> In Bleach, death is one of the most basic aspects of the series, why people are complaining?
> 
> 
> Many characters died in the series. I can't see what is wrong. Lol.
> ...





VastoLorDae said:


> But has Natsu or Erza lose yet? I mean this is basically the first time anyone else gets to shine since what, Phantom Guild arc? Any they are not really getting a chance to really shine since they are just hyping GH for Natsu and Erza to solo. Or the Nakam bull...
> 
> I am mad!



Mashima won't troll us that bad. Zeref takes priority so GH will kick ass and retreat. 

Plus, Natsu and Erza can't take on 6 + Hades. I like seeing them outclassed though. Just waiting for Natsu to cry again.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 12, 2011)

1st PAGE Erza - Fapping.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> 1st PAGE Erza - Fapping.



Freeze


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 12, 2011)

Once Lucy gets angry, she solos GH.


Yes, Morgan Freeman is a sexy beast.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought Lucy had got the Gemini? Why does she never use it?


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

Morgan Freeman will solo GH


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

Yasha said:


> I thought Lucy had got the Gemini? Why does she never use it?



She's waiting for Hades


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Not bad really.
If Rustyrose lost to Evergreen, I could imagine all of the forum being on rage


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 12, 2011)

I got worried that Rusty Rose was gonna get beat there

glad he didnt made the chapter 1000X better


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 12, 2011)

Yasha said:


> I thought Lucy had got the Gemini? Why does she never use it?



Hiro nerfing her to the extreme.



Proxy said:


> She's waiting for Hades



Or this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2011)

Yasha said:


> I thought Lucy had got the Gemini? Why does she never use it?



 The stupid certain days rule.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

Once Lisanna came back, it's been bad luck for her family.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 12, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> I got worried that Rusty Rose was gonna get beat there
> 
> glad he didnt made the chapter 1000X better



Yeah, I almost thought he was done Elfman grabbed him and his glasses were gone. Nice to see he beat them without even getting hurt once.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 12, 2011)

Proxy said:


> She's waiting for Hades



Hades is a guy and Lucy doesn't need magic to defeat a guy. Hades is in for a great shock if he ever crosses path with Lucy. Lucy will show him the abyss of something else.


----------



## Xion (Feb 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> sito is obviously high if he thinks happy looks badass. Happy can never look badass...especially with a look like that.



I'm always watching this thread for those that badmouth the King of Cats. 

Chapter was aight, but not enough Happy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Once Lisanna came back, it's been bad luck for her family.



 But...but its against my nature to blame fanservice.



Xion said:


> I'm always watching this thread for those that badmouth the King of Cats.
> 
> Chapter was aight, but *not enough Happy*.



That is what made the chapter all the more awesome.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Hades is a guy and Lucy doesn't need magic to defeat a guy. Hades is in for a great shock if he ever crosses path with Lucy. Lucy will show him the abyss of something else.









Xion said:


> I'm always watching this thread for those that badmouth the King of Cats.
> 
> Chapter was aight, but not enough Happy.



Pantherlilly, right?


----------



## Xion (Feb 12, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Pantherlilly, right?



No...that is...just no.


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy in my FT?  blasphemy.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 12, 2011)

We shall fear the name...Rusty Rose


----------



## Psych (Feb 12, 2011)

Chapter was awesome. The guy didn't lose and he did beat Elfman/Ever. Can't wait to see what's next though.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 12, 2011)

Ur is so in love with Zeref. Bitch knows nothing about Mest , wait till he sticks it in her pooper and there will be nomore Zeref


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 12, 2011)

Game over for Grimoire Hearts. Natsu's awake to troll their dreams.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Natsu will beat all the GHs one on one ...

Yes Ultear has to find her Mest.


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> sito is obviously high if he thinks happy looks badass. Happy can never look badass...especially with a look like that.



Nah i wasn't high, i was fucking drunk as fuck. Happy can never look badass.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow... I thought the Arc of Embodiment was going to be what Ultear used to awaken Zeref! I had no idea that RustyRose would get such a crazy powerful magic... Imagination would make for the greatest magic.


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

"Of course there are several conditions limits and conditions to this but..."
-Rusty Rose

although it is pretty invincible, he even said it has never been bested in his life.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Wow... I thought the Arc of Embodiment was going to be what Ultear used to awaken Zeref! I had no idea that RustyRose would get such a crazy powerful magic... Imagination would make for the greatest magic.




^ Same

Here I thought Zancrow would be one of the strongest GH but seems he's the weakest  . They're seriously so broken and Natsu shouldn't be able to beat em in another 100 years.


----------



## Cash (Feb 12, 2011)

Too bad they dont understand the power of Nakama


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Zancrow will come back with GF


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 12, 2011)

We'll learn that all the GHs on the island are only clones that hold 1/10th of their actual power


----------



## Velocity (Feb 12, 2011)

Sito said:


> "Of course there are several conditions limits and conditions to this but..."
> -Rusty Rose
> 
> although it is pretty invincible, he even said it has never been bested in his life.



The limitation is already obvious - the Arc of Embodiment cannot directly create or affect living things.


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> We'll learn that all the GHs on the island are only clones that hold 1/10th of their actual power


I wouldn't be surprised 
although it would be TOO haxed if it was only 1/10 so between 1/5-1/3


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> The limitation is already obvious - the Arc of Embodiment cannot directly create or affect living things.



Wrong, it made ever into a hoe...........oh wait.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 12, 2011)

To think Ever would call Rusty Rose a fruit. She learned the hard way, the price for such disrespect


----------



## blueblip (Feb 12, 2011)

So Hades and co. are Ayn Rand fans? Good to know...

And Elfman-Evergreen shipping confirmed I guess.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 12, 2011)

So basically Rusty Rose is the strongest person in the manga.
(Behind Mest of course )


----------



## Hustler (Feb 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> The limitation is already obvious - the Arc of Embodiment cannot directly create or affect living things.



Lol Midnight


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

Who said the 7 Kin of Purgatory went from 1-7? 

Soon, we'll see a true boss in action. GH's strongest member makes his appearance.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 12, 2011)

That dude summons fucking towers...


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 13, 2011)

I wonder just how far his powers can go. It already sounds insane. Ultear aint got shit on him


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

Ultear could rape him


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Who said the 7 Kin of Purgatory went from 1-7?
> 
> Soon, we'll see a true boss in action. GH's strongest member makes his appearance.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 13, 2011)

Sito said:


> Ultear could rape him



Impossible


----------



## Kenju (Feb 13, 2011)

Do someone just say Mest


----------



## Proxy (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Impossible



It's quite plausible bro.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 13, 2011)

Sito said:


> It's quite plausible bro.



We'll see about that


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> Do someone just say Mest


Yes the great Mest Gryder

Lol too fat , Chouji level


----------



## Proxy (Feb 13, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yes the great Mest Gryder
> 
> 
> Lol too fat , Chouji level



That's what she said


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

It's fat mest. 

@sypher, considering she was able to rape somone with killing magic, im sure imagination magic(spongebob level) would be no problem.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

Proxy said:


> That's what she said



Erza ?


----------



## G-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm really hoping that Mashima finally remembers he can write his main hero getting trashed and still put out good work (go read Rave Master; Haru got his ass kicked on a regular basis), so at best Natsu nakama-pwns one other 7 Kin, whomever is the next weakest after Zancrow (I'd lulz if one of the others mentioned that Zancrow is the weakest), then one of the genuinely strong ones stomps his ass worse than Gildartz!  *crosses fingers*

Oh, and kudos to Rusty Rose stomping Elfman and Ever, though I just knew he was going to counter her eyes.  I don't see why everyone is saying he's haxxed.  He's basically a poor man's Green Lantern (and I'm sure one of those limitations he mentioned is going to factor into his defeat)!


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2011)

I never thought I would say this but Fairy Tail is becoming exciting.


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

Another joins the club


----------



## Pipe (Feb 13, 2011)

Elfman's chapter was cool and what everyone predicted ages ago happened natsu smelled Ultear who is raping Zeref.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 13, 2011)

Sito said:


> It's fat mest.
> 
> @sypher, considering she was able to rape somone with killing magic, im sure imagination magic(spongebob level) would be no problem.



Not without getting banged up herself 

If it was RR instead he would simply use his ultimate attack and imagine Zeref away.


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> *Not without getting banged up herself*
> 
> If it was RR instead he would simply use his ultimate attack and imagine Zeref away.



Rusty rose will be the one getting banged


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 13, 2011)

I love this chapter Elfman was bad ass. Stupid cheesy powers, oh well I am still content with the amount of win Elfman showed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2011)

Natsu...your not good enough for Ultear to rape you.

 And why is he rushing off to her? Did he not just get his ass whooped after "winning a fight".


----------



## Drakor (Feb 13, 2011)

Natsu's rushing to her because he also wants to be cuddled and embraced by Ultear, just wait till she sees his scarf! Though, she may get jealous and actually fix it...!


----------



## Ryus (Feb 13, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I wonder just how far his powers can go. It already sounds insane. Ultear aint got shit on him





Sito said:


> Ultear could rape him





Sphyer said:


> Impossible



Not true... he'd just have to imagine it. :ho


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2011)

Solid chapter, really interested in the fat fuck and Melodys powers now. 

Also, couldn't Rusty Rose have repaired the ship when Makarov destroyed it too like Ultear? He could just recreate it.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 13, 2011)

He said he had limitations to it, his power is to create his imaginations not restore them. I'm truly hoping the author will now make the good guys lose for a change


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

Is it just me or does everyone in GH's magic seems to be based on either creation or destruction?


----------



## Pipe (Feb 13, 2011)

Creation and Destruction are the basis of everything and they are supposed to have ancient magic.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Creation and Destruction are the basis of everything and they are supposed to have ancient magic.



Yeh I know it's the basis of all magic but theirs seem purely intended for creating and destroying , you're right it could be because they use ancient magic .


----------



## Phertt (Feb 13, 2011)

First, I was really looking forward to this chapter since I like how the story is going lately. Naturally it came out right after I left for work, but it was worth the wait.
Rusty Rose dished out an effortless asskicking, even messing around and didn't even break a sweat.

Next, I was stunned by the fact that his tower attack used the word 'dingir' and that this reference was even included; even cooler, the translation note was correct. The sign for dingir in cuneiform is basically an asterisk (a star) which makes sense since they used it to mean a god, or the heavens in general. More commonly it is used immediately before a divine name as a  marker. I'm only guessing that Mashima used it to make the phrase "tower of god" evocative in some way to the Tower of Babel, which would fit wonderfully with RR's imagination magic.

Also, Ultear raped Zeref. In every sense of the word.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 13, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Who said the 7 Kin of Purgatory went from 1-7?
> 
> Soon, we'll see a true boss in action. GH's strongest member makes his appearance.





Hmm....



Other than not being able to create life, another obvious limitation of Rusty Rose's power is his own imagination. He will somehow turn out to be an extremely uncreative geek whose only pastimes consists of making models of towers, collecting stylish glasses and listening to golem myths.


----------



## Rene (Feb 13, 2011)

Ultear stuck it up his pooper.

Wait ... what?

Also, good chapter. I honestly could've accepted that Evergreen her eyes worked on him, but this outcome is even better. I was like 'Oh Sh- not you too Rose' and then I was all like 'Holy shit, he has two pairs of glasses'.


----------



## Xion (Feb 13, 2011)

Sito said:


> Nah i wasn't high, i was fucking drunk as fuck. Happy can never look badass.



Your traitorous ways shall not be tolerated in the the Happy Tail thread.


----------



## Pastelduck (Feb 13, 2011)

I am calling that Rusty-Rose creation magic is going to go up against Gildartz crash magic.  Lets see who wins that one.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 13, 2011)

It's going to be Fried vs. Rusty Rose.

He'll need his revenge for Evergreen.


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm kinda sad he could create glasses. thought he was just a nut who always caries a spare set. still funny and the ability to drop towers on people, beautiful. Just like natsu's log punch against zancrow.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 13, 2011)

Both Ultear and Zeref seem exhausted, Mashima may have Natsu defeat them both.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

Its time for Gray to kick some ass


----------



## Proxy (Feb 13, 2011)

Cash said:


> Its time for Gray to get his ass kicked



Fixed


----------



## Punpun (Feb 13, 2011)

Natsu should have stayed down. 

Fkin loli.


----------



## FakePeace (Feb 13, 2011)

Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Tower of Dingir!

Funny chapter, can't wait to see Gray getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Elder (Feb 13, 2011)

I like Elfman a lot, but i suppose i was waiting too much when i thought he would win against one of the 7 kin.

 Now, i really expect that Mashima doesn't use Ultear state as a pretext to Natsu win again. Seriously.

 It's good to be so optimistic


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

Gray haters<<<<<<


----------



## seastone (Feb 13, 2011)

I wonder why Urtear is so infatuated with Zeref, more so if her motives with Zeref go along with all of the other GH members. She is known traitor and used other people in the past. Maybe she wants to be the queen of the "ultimate magic world". 

As well fairy tail members lost to a Kin. There is no chance that fairy tail can win. Natsu is the only one who won his fight and even then he needed to use Zancrow's power against him. 

With Natsu is going to confront Zeref and Urtear. I wonder if the arc will conclude itself.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 13, 2011)

Next chapter: Capricorn get!


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

Gets exposed for being a woman because she falls in love with Gray. Thus having an entire chapter of her getting milked by Gray. 

Goat Milk>>>Elfman


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

That post reminds me how early it is


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2011)

Lucy should be getting her new pokemon soon.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the way Elfman got a new power-up and yet still lost. I wonder if he'll be able to use that shield as well in future.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 13, 2011)

MaskedMenace said:


> I wonder why Urtear is so infatuated with Zeref, more so if her motives with Zeref go along with all of the other GH members. She is known traitor and used other people in the past. Maybe she wants to be the queen of the "ultimate magic world".
> 
> As well fairy tail members lost to a Kin. There is no chance that fairy tail can win. Natsu is the only one who won his fight and even then he needed to use Zancrow's power against him.
> 
> With Natsu is going to confront Zeref and Urtear. I wonder if the arc will conclude itself.




It probably has to do with a sense of inner piece and Zerefs affect on the world will make those things not make a difference

I don't think this arc is ending so soon though. Something more will be occurring for sure.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

No, No future for Elfman.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 13, 2011)

You sounded like an old gypsy woman, Cunta. What did your crystal ball tell you?


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

My crystal ball told me Mashima brought back Lisanna just to have the family die together this time


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2011)

Cash said:


> My crystal ball told me Mashima brought back Lisanna just to have the family die together this time



the power of nakama pisses on your crystal ball.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

My Crystal ball is my Nakama. We are FAMILY.  WE ARE CASH TAIL 


Gotta work on the name.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice chapter. Kinda.

But when is Kain gonna fight, I needs a break from them bishies


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

Reminds me of the manga im working on. Mest vs katekyo hitman reborn


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2011)

Everything is easy when you have



 Imaginaaaaaation.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2011)

I am surprised no one is talking about what Urtear said all those chapters ago. It was mentioned on page 21. There seems to be a side effect to these magics.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

lack of Juvia


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 13, 2011)

No, lack of Erza.


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2011)

i'm not disturbed ....


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

You should be :<


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2011)

well i'm sure FT characters are in the top 10 and for sure take up the top 20  but considering the different ranks in manga popularity in japs, i'm not surprised by this outcome


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

I will adblock that smiley


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2011)

too much?


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Feb 13, 2011)

Is it just me or is it starting to get obvious that Ul will bring all the dead fairys back by the end of this arc?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

Where's Sakura?


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2011)

@Jir: posted it already


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 13, 2011)

Jiraiyaaa- said:


> Is it just me or is it starting to get obvious that Ul will bring all the dead fairys back by the end of this arc?



Since when were you under the impresion that anyone died this arc ?


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

Tales of the Gutsy Dragon Slayer/


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2011)

Jiraiyaaa- said:


> Is it just me or is it starting to get obvious that Ul will bring all the dead fairys back by the end of this arc?



Yeah I saw that too . Please let Elfman die a man's death./


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2011)

GIVE UP TRYING TO BEAT MY NAKAMA PUNCH!!!!  





edit: TBH, i think its too soon for a serious death. Rave had deaths in it, serious ones, but not till the story had progressed to a certain point and FT isn't there yet.


----------



## Rene (Feb 13, 2011)

Mirajane should die.

It was clear that from the moment she saw Azuma her mind was blown.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

YOHOHOHOHO


----------



## Rene (Feb 13, 2011)

It's not as funny when VLD isn't around to rage.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

Rene said:


> Mirajane should die.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Gildarts should die for being gay...


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh boy.

Better open the floodgates for when the shitstorm begins.

And I will say this about Rustyrose: his imagination is a bit lacking if those unstylish weapons are the only thing he can come up with to defend himself


----------



## Guiness (Feb 13, 2011)

Did Elfman pull off a Kenshiro like face before he got pwn'd by that 4-eyed ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?

D:

However... how is it that Natsu can feel so well so fast? The bullshit that be going on.


----------



## FakePeace (Feb 13, 2011)

foreign said:


> However... how is it that Natsu can feel so well so fast? The bullshit that be going on.



It's because his father sealed Igneel inside him after his birth. That's also the reason why he got that huge amount of chak... oh wait


----------



## Elder (Feb 13, 2011)

Didn't Wendy heal him a little?

Don't know if he's 100%, though. I hope he's not.



FakePeace said:


> It's because his father sealed Igneel inside him after his birth. That's also the reason why he got that huge amount of chak... oh wait



 So...Natsu has 2 lives?

I like where this is going


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol what's the point of that cliffhanger? Elfman will live anyway.


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Gildarts should die for being gay...



Negged Phaggot!!!!!

Since you're a regular in this thread I'll let it slide


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2011)

I would neg him but I'm not taking him off ignore.


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

I actually don't like to neg anyone on this thread, most of my reps are from here anyways, I don't think i got one neg from here  
don't want to disturb my cp. 

Also, 

FUCK YES I FINALLY GOT IT!!!!!!


----------



## Phertt (Feb 13, 2011)

Sito said:


> I actually don't like to neg anyone on this thread, most of my reps are from here anyways, I don't think i got one neg from here
> don't want to disturb my cp.
> 
> Also,
> ...


Got what, a neg from this thread? Negs in the FT thread, someone better preare their anus.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 13, 2011)

Negs are bad.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 13, 2011)

Sito said:


> I actually don't like to neg anyone on this thread, most of my reps are from here anyways, I don't think i got one neg from here
> don't want to disturb my cp.
> 
> Also,
> ...



The green user title ?


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2011)

I want a green user title that says Smug Bastard. 

Also, I received my first neg in like almost 2 years in here yesterday.    

From a non regular speaking French dammit. 

He's not part of the Family.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2011)

Isn't this thread about Fairy Tail ?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 13, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> I want a green user title that says Smug Bastard.
> 
> Also, I received my first neg in like almost 2 years in here yesterday.
> 
> ...



What did he say ?




Blinky said:


> Isn't this thread about Fairy Tail ?



Only for about 3 hours a week


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 13, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Also, I received my first neg in like almost 2 years in here yesterday.
> 
> From a non regular speaking French dammit.
> 
> He's not part of the Family.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2011)

Just looked at the chapter again, and Natsu is looking 100% actually. He's about to go 1 on 1 with all of them and probably win. 

Ultear was looking kinda worn out from the raping, I guess she's next to fall. 



Blinky said:


> Isn't this thread about Fairy Tail ?



You should know better!

It's the: Fairy Tail/Spam/Medaka Box/ Bleach comparison/ One Piece comparison/ Boob/ stick it in the Pooper thread




San Juan Wolf said:


> What did he say ?
> 
> Only for about 3 hours a week



He spoke French dammit, I got a nice gif and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out of it though.

He probably thought I negged Sito and neg me for some reason. 


The wise words from Morgan that all people should listen and learn from. 

The Shawshank Redemption is a pretty great movie.


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> The green user title ?


Yea
I'm a fucking Hero of Hyrule 

Blinky, quick I need a link set, I only trust you with this responsibly. 

This thread is occasional talk about FT. Here's the schedule

Saturday-Monday: Talking about what happened latest chapter
Tuesday-Thursday: Lots of pix
Friday: Predictions
and always lots of spam.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2011)

Errm lemme see.. I used to have a set from this 



Also props to Mashima for remembering Ultear and Natsu's encounter.


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

Whats this Blinky....... I don't even.


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2011)

Do you think Ultear has chances of winning probably against a serious Natsu?


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

Hype says yes, plot says no.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2011)

Sito said:


> Whats this Blinky....... I don't even.



What ? Is it because Link looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) there ? He looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in every fanart of him.


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

Not every 

I need a Gildartz level link set, not Mest level.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2011)

Blade said:


> Do you think Ultear has chances of winning probably against a serious Natsu?



She's getting Family Punched whether we like it or not. 

Hiro excuse: She was tired from man handling Zeref.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2011)

Sito said:


> Not every
> 
> I need a Gildartz level link set, not Mest level.



Gildartz level ?


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

That's more like it 

edit: fuck ps is being gay ass fuck.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

Agreed. That is Gildarts level because it blows. First one is way better.


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

A wild Ganta appeared!

What will you do?

>Fight
Gildartz!
Insult       
Run


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> She's getting Family Punched whether we like it or not.
> 
> Hiro excuse: She was tired from man handling Zeref.





Nakama Punched sounds better.


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

It's not very effective!


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2011)

I can see a jelly neg.


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2011)

The embodiment of jelly.


Cash is gonna be again mad.


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

It's super effective!!!


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

Whats that Mest reaction supposed to mean anyway?


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2011)

Mest reaction= concession accepted.


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it means, 
Fuck, it's Gildartz, I better hide Wendy.

So use it when someone found you out.


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2011)

Btw, do you still read Gamaran?


Fuckin Iori is truly badass.


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

Blade said:


> Btw, do you still read Gamaran?
> 
> 
> Fuckin Iori is truly badass.


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2011)

Ganta is Gamaran fan.


Let the Mest reactions and jelly aside for a while.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

Of course. I love that manga. Iori, turning high ranked swordsmen to fodder. He'll take the entire castle out easily . Seems he will die when he meets Jinsuke though


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2011)

Cash said:


> Of course. I love that manga. Iori, turning high ranked swordsmen to fodder. He'll take the entire castle out easily . Seems he will die when he meets Jinsuke though




Gama is gonna be quite powerful as well.


And Iori may has some chances of surviving though.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

The guy thats training them is pretty fruity. Epic though. Gama will be freaking epic when this is over. If he hits Iori level, its a wrap. Jinsuke is done.


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

This is the FT thread right?


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2011)

Sito said:


> This is the FT thread right?



Only when Mest is on panel


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

I misspelled story in that rep :<


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 13, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Just looked at the chapter again, and Natsu is looking 100% actually. He's about to go 1 on 1 with all of them and probably win.
> 
> The Shawshank Redemption is a pretty great movie.



If he will then you will all be able to see a singular astronomical phenomenon in a week's time.

A hot burning Mashima as it hurtles through space and burns down in the atmosphere 

And it sure as hell is a fucking good movie. 



Blinky said:


> What ? Is it because Link looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) there ? He looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in every fanart of him.



Well there are the genderswaps

that outfit looks so much better with a pair stretching it out 



Sito said:


> Whats that Mest reaction supposed to mean anyway?


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2011)

After Elfman copying the arm and stealing the glasses i would have been perfectly fine with the two winning the fight at this stage.
I really did not expect this outcome.

So many awesome characters losing their fights... hopefully this will not end up with Natsu saving the day via Nakama-punch again.


----------



## seastone (Feb 13, 2011)

Well if Natsu does defeat Hades, that would leave Zeref to replace him. Zeref could take the Kin as the starting of his own guild of dark mages. 

I am not sure how all of Kin are suppose to be defeated. They are too strong, only Erza/Jubia has a chance. It is likely that thy could be villains that have be fought again to show the improvement of certain fairy tail members. Such as Lisana defeating Asuma. 




Sphyer said:


> It probably has to do with a sense of inner piece and Zerefs affect on the world will make those things not make a difference



Creating a world will create inner peace?  



> I don't think this arc is ending so soon though. Something more will be occurring for sure.



No I mean the climax of the arc will reach when Natsu confronts Zeref since I am sure Hades has the same destination.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 13, 2011)

Sito said:


> This is the FT thread right?


This is AA, I tell ya.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 13, 2011)

Gawd I just gotta say Ever looked fucking HAWT as hell this chapter. 
Elfman definitely hit dat before RR dropped that building on them


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought she looked a bit like Lucy and Juvia, idk


----------



## Mastic (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah she did, without her glasses she on datJuvia shit right ther.


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2011)

Cash said:


> I thought she looked a bit like Lucy and Juvia, idk



And why would that be a bad thing?


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

I never said it was


----------



## Mastic (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

Elfman isnt worthy     .


----------



## Mastic (Feb 13, 2011)

Elfman was a G this chapter though and for that Gildartz hooked him up with one of his hoes.


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2011)

Mastic said:


>



sexiest fairy tail ever 100% prooooooooooooooved friend gd thry


Elfman finally has a reason not to bone his sister.


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2011)

Dat Evergreen.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 13, 2011)

something tells me he'd still try, perhaps even Menage a trois.


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2011)

Cash said:


> I never said it was




Still Juvia > Evergreen


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2011)

Blade said:


> Still Juvia > Evergreen





"In my . . . !"


----------



## Mastic (Feb 13, 2011)

I just noticed, FT needs a sexy black chick. I mean hell even Naruto has that. 

Make it happen Mashima.


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2011)

There are no black people in fairy tail verse.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

He should draw Juvia as Black face for Halloween.


----------



## KBL (Feb 13, 2011)

You're actually right.

We need a Yoruichi.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 13, 2011)

Armpits said:


> sexiest fairy tail ever 100% prooooooooooooooved friend gd thry
> 
> 
> Elfman finally has a reason not to bone his sister.


A reason to not bone Mira doesn't exist.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

OMG A KBL SIGHTING


----------



## KBL (Feb 13, 2011)

Cash said:


> OMG A KBL SIGHTING


----------



## Pipe (Feb 13, 2011)

Armpits said:


> There are no black people in fairy tail verse.



What about Jura and Brain?


----------



## KBL (Feb 13, 2011)

Jura is not black 



And Brain is not black as well.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Sphyer (Feb 13, 2011)

Mastic said:


>


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2011)

Jura, worst eyebrows ever ?


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

lol, still Rusty Rose>>>Rose


----------



## Pipe (Feb 13, 2011)

@KBL: In Argentina they will be considered black.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 13, 2011)

He's gotta lose the Rust first.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

He has done more than Rose in this one chapter though


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2011)

lolGajeel  reduced to Levi's-bitch-level.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

Of course compared to  Little Rose they are both fodder.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 13, 2011)

Too much ART is not worthy for readers.

Also, little Rose jr is still not as good as Papa Rose or her Uncle Rusty


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

Little Rose Jr


----------



## KBL (Feb 13, 2011)

Armpits said:


> lolGajeel  reduced to Levi's-bitch-level.



He's resting .


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

KBL said:


> He's resting .



He used rest, right? 

KBl, y u no post here anymore yunoguy.jpg

Someone make a deal with it pic with rusty roses glasses.


----------



## KBL (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm sure he will be back in this arc, Mashima  


I will be more active now .

Exams .


----------



## Phertt (Feb 13, 2011)

Sito said:


> KBl, y u no post here anymore yunoguy.jpg


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

not with rusty rose himself, his glasses.


----------



## Rene (Feb 13, 2011)

GajeelGrayLevel.


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2011)

Gajeel wanted to be the next Vegeta. But he ended up being the next Yamcha.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Gajeel wanted to be the next Vegeta. But he ended up being the next Yamcha.


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Gajeel wanted to be the next Vegeta. But he ended up being the next Yamcha.




Priceless


----------



## KBL (Feb 13, 2011)

Rene said:


> GajeelGrayLevel.





Armpits said:


> Gajeel wanted to be the next Vegeta. But he ended up being the next Yamcha.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2011)

Xion said:


> Your traitorous ways shall not be tolerated in the the Happy Tail thread.



 we will convert you one day.



Rene said:


> Mirajane should die.
> 
> It was clear that from the moment she saw Azuma her mind was blown.





Rene said:


> It's not as funny when VLD isn't around to rage.



 Its never going to happen. You hear me? NEVER!



Blade said:


> Still Juvia > Evergreen



 quote for untruth



Mastic said:


> I just noticed, FT needs a sexy black chick. I mean hell even Naruto has that.
> 
> Make it happen Mashima.





KBL said:


> You're actually right.
> 
> We need a Yoruichi.



 FUCK YEAH! Make it happen Mashima...and don't make her lighter over the years like they did to Vanessa Lewis in Virtua Fighter 5...fucking capcom.



KBL said:


> Jura is not black
> 
> 
> 
> And Brain is not black as well.



 Yeah those crackers....OH HOLY SHIT ITS KBL! HE HAS RETURNED! ALL IS RIGHT IN THE FT THREAD!


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2011)

What website has the chapter pages that big? I'd like to re read some chapters but I ain't liking them small ass pages on Mangafox.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

hmmm, try Somemanga


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2011)

mangafox pages expand when u click on the pics


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

Mangafox sucks dick though :<


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2011)

how?


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

When I go there its a giant white background, like the site isnt completely loading or something.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

Annnnnd I just fixed it.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 13, 2011)

Cash said:


> I thought she looked a bit like Lucy and Juvia, idk



More like Julia


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2011)

Cash said:


> hmmm, try Somemanga


Thanks.


-Ender- said:


> mangafox pages expand when u click on the pics



For fuck sakes, really?


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2011)

yup


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

Manga fox is only good for Nura


----------



## Thor (Feb 13, 2011)

I told you guys Evergreen was hot.


----------



## KBL (Feb 13, 2011)

She always looked hot but with her new look...

Hnnnnggggg


----------



## Proxy (Feb 13, 2011)

She's still no Erza


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

Ever is still hot but she definitely went down in the hotness scale. 

*Hotness scale-*
10 - Levi
9.9 - Erza
9.8 - Edolas Wendy
9.7 - The lamb celestial spirit(forgot here name)
9.6 - Hot Virgo
9.5 - Lucy
9 - Juvia

ewveryone else is a non factor


----------



## Hustler (Feb 14, 2011)

No Mira and Mest? 

Fail list


----------



## Inugami (Feb 14, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Gajeel wanted to be the next Vegeta. But he ended up being the next Yamcha.




Nah his Dragon Slayer status gonna save his arse....now Gray has the potential to end being FT's Yamcha.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Wendy would break the hotness scale.


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2011)

Sito said:


> Ever is still hot but she definitely went down in the hotness scale.
> 
> *Hotness scale-*
> 10 - Levi
> ...



Worst list ever 

OVER 9.000 Juvia
9. Levi 
8.9. Mirajane
8.8. Evergreen
8.7. Cana

The rest can take in the pooper for all I care


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Mira 10
Erza 9
Luccy 9
The rest below 0.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 14, 2011)

Sito said:


> Ever is still hot but she definitely went down in the hotness scale.
> 
> *Hotness scale-*
> 10 - Levi
> ...





Armpits said:


> Worst list ever
> 
> OVER 9.000 Juvia
> 9. Levi
> ...





GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Mira 10
> Erza 9
> Luccy 9
> The rest below 0.



Erza's not a ten on any of these. I am disappoint


----------



## Hustler (Feb 14, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Wendy would break the hotness scale.



Meldy > Wendy 

Come at me Lolipuppet


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Meldy > Wendy
> 
> Come at me Lolipuppet





Wendy >= Meldy


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

Juvia>>>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Sito said:


> Ever is still hot but she definitely went down in the hotness scale.
> 
> *Hotness scale-*
> 10 - Levi
> ...





Hustler said:


> No Mira and Mest?
> 
> Fail list





Armpits said:


> Worst list ever
> 
> OVER 9.000 Juvia
> 9. Levi
> ...





GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Mira 10
> Erza 9
> Luccy 9
> The rest below 0.



All these lists fail since you guys do not name more then 5...I am really disappoint in you Armpits.


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

VLD is about to explode.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 14, 2011)

Every single one of them is a 10.
You people disgust me.


----------



## Sito (Feb 14, 2011)

I bet all women are 10s in your book


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 14, 2011)

Not all. Just all FT women. 
Though Erza is the 10est of them all.


----------



## Sito (Feb 14, 2011)

Erza is 9.999999999999999999999
Levi is a perfect 10

actually, lets say this

Levi is above 10
Erza is a perfect 10
and Edolas wendy and Mira are tied with 
9.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Wendy, Levy and Meldy are the triforce of beauty in FT

The rest are trash tier


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Cash said:


> VLD is about to explode.



 damn right!



Pesky Bug said:


> Every single one of them is a 10.
> You people disgust me.





Sito said:


> I bet all women are 10s in your book



 Sito your list disappointed. So few and missing Mira...that alone is grounds for a negging.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Wendy, Levy and Meldy are the triforce of beauty in FT
> 
> The rest are trash tier



 Dammit Mest Puppet!


----------



## Kuya (Feb 14, 2011)

1. Erza 
2. Edolas Wendy
3. Lucy
4, Evergreen
5. Ultear


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 14, 2011)

Sito said:


> Ever is still hot but she definitely went down in the hotness scale.
> 
> *Hotness scale-*
> 10 - Levi
> ...





Armpits said:


> Worst list ever
> 
> OVER 9.000 Juvia
> 9. Levi
> ...





GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Mira 10
> Erza 9
> Luccy 9
> The rest below 0.





Sito said:


> Erza is 9.999999999999999999999
> Levi is a perfect 10
> 
> actually, lets say this
> ...





Kuya said:


> 1. Erza
> 2. Edolas Wendy
> 3. Lucy
> 4, Evergreen
> 5. Ultear


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Kuya said:


> 1. Erza
> 2. Edolas Wendy
> 3. Lucy
> 4, Evergreen
> 5. Ultear



 Points for Ultear, Adult Wendy and Evergreen. erza is a no brainer and Lucy is plausible. reps


Spaceghost!?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Points for Ultear, Adult Wendy and Evergreen. erza is a no brainer and Lucy is plausible. reps
> 
> 
> 
> Spaceghost!?



Coast to Coast


----------



## Sito (Feb 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Sito your list disappointed. So few and missing Mira...that alone is grounds for a negging.





Sito said:


> Erza is 9.999999999999999999999
> Levi is a perfect 10
> 
> actually, lets say this
> ...



The others arn't as high as those so I didn't even bother 
it includes eloas wendy and mira
or are you just jellal cuase you died in the Zelda game and don't got this title? :ho


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

<3



Before Mist was jelly.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 14, 2011)

Sito said:


> Erza is 9.999999999999999999999
> Levi is a perfect 10
> 
> actually, lets say this
> ...


Let's say *this*:

Chuck Norris is 11. Because no matter what the ranking is, Chuck Norris wins it.
Erza and Mirajane are the highest 10. Erza being slightly higher.
A lower 10 are Cana, Evergreen, Levi, Juvia, Lisanna, Lucy (in that order)
Wendy and Bisca are the lowest 10. Actually, Bisca is a 9. Sorry, I don't know, it's just... idk.

- A Mira-Lisanna duo goes to the highest 10, even above solo Erza. Because sisters are .
- Levi and Lucy would also jump to the highest 10. But even together, I'd put them below solo Erza and solo Mira.
^ These count because they're firmly established relationships. 
- Edo Wendy would be the second 10, between Ever and Levi.
- Juvia in her second outfit would stay in the same 10 but would go between Ever and Levi and behind Edo Wendy.
- Satan Soul Mira goes above Erza. 

Yeah, I think that works for me.


----------



## KBL (Feb 14, 2011)

^^ Good list .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Let's say *this*:
> 
> Chuck Norris is 11. Because no matter what the ranking is, Chuck Norris wins it.
> Erza and Mirajane are the highest 10. Erza being slightly higher.
> ...





KBL said:


> ^^ Good list .



 I concur...oh do I concur.

 KBL grace us with your list.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 14, 2011)

Heh so finally someone throw Chuck Norris to a Fairy Tail hot chicks list...good shit!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Heh so finally someone throw Chuck Norris to a Fairy Tail hot chicks list...good shit!



Naw your seeing things. That actually never happened.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ultear is the best. My bad that I forgot her. She got one of the most amazing asses in the manga.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Your list had Mirajane and Erza(even if she was some how not a 10...I mean its Erza now)...your forgiven.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 14, 2011)

I shall refrain from making a list.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

My list is the best. End of story.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I shall refrain from making a list.


Rejected. Make a list.


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2011)

Erza laughs at you VLD


----------



## Jade (Feb 14, 2011)

1.Evergreen
2.Ultear

All others can be neglected .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Aurora said:


> 1.Evergreen
> 2.Ultear
> 
> All others can be neglected .


----------



## Jade (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Proxy (Feb 14, 2011)

She's still no erza but still


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2011)

fuck yesss


----------



## Thor (Feb 14, 2011)

Evergreen will and always be my number 1 gal. Erza's the type of chick who would fuck you with a 12inch strap on.


----------



## KBL (Feb 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> KBL grace us with your list.



Mirajane gets a perfect 10.
Erza gets a perfect 10 as well.
Lucy gets a 9.95.
Edo Wendy is a 9.90.
Juvia gets  a 9.90
Evergreen gets a 9.90 as well (New look).
Bisca gets a 9,70
Levy gets a 9,10
Lisanna gets an 8,90.
Wendy gets a 6 (She has potential...).
Charle gets a 0.



.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 14, 2011)

> Wendy gets a 6 (She has potential...).



MistPuppetLevel


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2011)

> Wendy gets a 6 (She has potential...).



Spoken like a true paedophile KBL


----------



## Proxy (Feb 14, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Evergreen will and always be my number 1 gal. Erza's the type of chick who would fuck you with a 12inch strap on.






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Thor (Feb 14, 2011)

Charle gets a 10. There's something about her.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

KBL said:


> Charle gets a 0.



KBL into bestiality


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2011)

Kisame Bestiality Level


----------



## Thor (Feb 14, 2011)

Kat Bestiality Level.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 14, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Erza's the type of chick who would fuck you with a 12inch strap on.


That sounds so lovely.


----------



## Rene (Feb 14, 2011)

KBL said:


> Wendy gets a 6 (She has potential...).





Pesky Bug said:


> That sounds so lovely.



What have I returned to?


----------



## Pipe (Feb 14, 2011)

> Wendy gets a 6 (She has potential...)



KisameMistPuppetLevel


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Chicks Dig Giant Lolis


----------



## Pipe (Feb 14, 2011)

wouldn't a giant loli be a normal woman?


----------



## Blinky (Feb 14, 2011)

Pipe said:


> wouldn't a giant loli be a normal woman?



Is a giant baby an adult ?


----------



## Pipe (Feb 14, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Is a giant baby an adult ?


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 14, 2011)

wow wth. A giant is a giant irregardless so it would be interspecies-pedophilia? So anyone know what the filler is going to be for FT anime yet?


----------



## Blinky (Feb 14, 2011)

Natsu trains his nakama punch.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 14, 2011)

Rene said:


> What have I returned to?


To Fairy Tail. Poor Rene, lost his memory, it seems.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

New set get


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

Afwul set smh.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Time to hunt some jelly Mest fans


----------



## Rene (Feb 14, 2011)

Fairy Tail fillers will be 20 minutes of Gildartz with a smug smile on his face.

At least it would be an improvement over the current content.


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

I miss Pre Jelly Mist. I dont know what made him so jelly all of a sudden


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Cash said:


> I miss Pre Jelly Mist. I dont know what made him so jelly all of a sudden



I don't know what you're talking about. I am devoid of any jelly. 

You need to get your jelly vision checked. 

//MP


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

No....Stop that. Dont bring that here


----------



## Proxy (Feb 14, 2011)

You guys and your shenanigans


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

You and your Proxy


----------



## Rene (Feb 14, 2011)

Brb, having a seizure thanks to Cash's avvy.


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

Proxy said:


> You guys and your shenanigans





Rene said:


> Brb, having a seizure thanks to Cash's avvy.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Cash and his obsessions with cats.


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

smh not my fault all my seizure avas are cats. One more coming up too smh


----------



## Pipe (Feb 14, 2011)

you could have a mest seizure ava, cash smh


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

OMG SEIZURE MEST FACE. SOMEONE DO IT NOW


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Why did you have to give him that idea Pipe smh 

I'll make it


----------



## Pipe (Feb 14, 2011)

Cash said:


> OMG SEIZURE MEST FACE. SOMEONE DO IT NOW





Mist Puppet said:


> Why did you have to give him that idea Pipe smh
> 
> I'll make it



                 .


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Pipe said:


> .



Tonight.



You.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

lol actually turned out pretty good. Could you Do the rape face though? Its my signature. Rape Face Mest>>>>>Wendy


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

I would, but now PS won't load


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

Just seizure that and smh at your cpu hating on Mest. Jelly bastard.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Alright, got it up and running


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2011)

PARTY HARD MEST


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 14, 2011)

It still doesn't top Mexican Mest.


----------



## Rene (Feb 14, 2011)

What have you done Mist Puppet.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 14, 2011)

Rene said:


> What have you done Mist Puppet.


----------



## Xion (Feb 14, 2011)

Did the chapter really not have that much to discuss?


----------



## Rene (Feb 14, 2011)

Xion said:


> Did the chapter really not have that much to discuss?


Rustyrose slapping bitches and trolling.

Just like Gildartz, it speaks for itself.


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2011)

HOOOO BOY


----------



## Sito (Feb 14, 2011)

The first was chocolate crap(mest=-10)
but this is shit.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 14, 2011)

Rene said:


> Rustyrose slapping bitches and trolling.
> 
> Just like Gildartz, it speaks for itself.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 14, 2011)

Guys.

Is it so much to ask

for you to not spam the thread by reposting the same images over and over and over again ?


----------



## Blinky (Feb 14, 2011)

Yep that's way too much to ask. 



inb4 you report us.


----------



## Darc (Feb 14, 2011)

I haven't seen any useless spam in this thread for awhile, and by useless spam I mean black people.... whoops, broke my own post.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 14, 2011)

Suddenly.... racism !


----------



## Pipe (Feb 14, 2011)

I love this thread


----------



## Sito (Feb 14, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Guys.
> 
> Is it so much to ask
> 
> for you to not spam the thread by reposting the same images over and over and over again ?


----------



## Mastic (Feb 14, 2011)

Darc said:


> I haven't seen any useless spam in this thread for awhile, and by useless spam I mean black people.... whoops, broke my own post.


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2011)

edit: lolshitty online gif makers


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Everything seems Mest to me.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 14, 2011)

Party hard Gildartz


----------



## Sito (Feb 14, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Party hard Gildartz





looks like thread is getting spammed by useless pics cause of san juans post.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I shall refrain from making a list.



 List. Now. Or you can no longer use your Nakam abilities.



Mist Puppet said:


> My list is the best. End of story.



 Mest Puppet you list lacks substance.



Armpits said:


> Erza laughs at you VLD


----------



## Pipe (Feb 14, 2011)

It needs to move faster and more colors.


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

Its good for fagdarts


----------



## Jade (Feb 14, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Guys.
> 
> Is it so much to ask
> 
> for you to not spam the thread by reposting the same images over and over and over again ?


Every soul in here is a lost cause....including myself 

They could find new pictures to spam instead.


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2011)

requesting seizure gildartz
with party-hard inscription too


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't give it to her for the love of god do not make that! I will hunt each and every one of you down. Cash is already on that list for his damn Mest crap!


----------



## Proxy (Feb 14, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> You and your Proxy



              .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Gonna party hard in dat pooper


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Dammist Mest I am negging you!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Mest getting negged. 

lolmest


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

Mest negs for 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Cash said:


> Mest negs for .100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000



Fixed for accuracy


----------



## Proxy (Feb 14, 2011)

What's a hard party?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 14, 2011)

There's only one thing left for this arc to be the greatest.

Fusion between two great rivals


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Proxy said:


> What's a hard party?



It obviously says party first


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

OMG


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 14, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> There's only one thing left for this arc to be the greatest.
> 
> Fusion between two great rivals


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> There's only one thing left for this arc to be the greatest.
> 
> Fusion between two great rivals


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 14, 2011)

Gilmest will be the one to beat Hades.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Gilmest will be the one to beat Hades.
> 
> You heard it here first.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 14, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> There's only one thing left for this arc to be the greatest.
> 
> Fusion between two great rivals





Sphyer said:


> Gilmest will be the one to beat Hades.
> 
> You heard it here first.



Gildamest? 



Mist Puppet said:


> It obviously says party first



I disagree


----------



## Pipe (Feb 14, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Gonna party hard in dat pooper







Sphyer said:


> There's only one thing left for this arc to be the greatest.
> 
> Fusion between two great rivals


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 14, 2011)

So Gildamest is bi cause he absorbed Gildarts' gay nature


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

That is the ugliest pics of Gildartz I have ever seen.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 14, 2011)

That rivalry exists only in this forum.
Mest would shitstomp Gildartz


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Gildartz's shit stomps Mest.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Gilmest, meet your rival



Mestogan


----------



## KBL (Feb 14, 2011)

WTH


----------



## Proxy (Feb 14, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> That rivalry exists only in this forum.
> *Mest would shitstomp Gildartz*



And then you woke up, right?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Mist Puppet your sick.


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Gilmest, meet your rival
> 
> 
> 
> Mestogan






who wins?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

I get Miss Dimple hot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> I get Miss Dimple hot.


----------



## KBL (Feb 14, 2011)

He looks like Gin that pic.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 14, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Gilmest, meet your rival
> 
> 
> 
> Mestogan



Little did you know the truth about Mest


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

*Gasp*

 So...there actually is no Gerad...it...it has been Mest all along...


----------



## Proxy (Feb 14, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Little did you know the truth about Mest



You done crossed the line. Hades is boss


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 15, 2011)

It's over, Mest won


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

Makarov Mest looks like Uub


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 15, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Little did you know the truth about Mest


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2011)

STOP MESTING UP THE FT THREAD!


----------



## Darc (Feb 15, 2011)

This thread has never been better.


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

He looks like such a fucking douche as Death Kun


----------



## Darc (Feb 15, 2011)

Cash said:


> He looks like such a fucking douche as Death Kun



He fucked my girlfriend and I could only bring myself to shake his hand.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mest


----------



## Sito (Feb 15, 2011)

Hold up negging Gantartz, and Syphest, and mest puppet

the Mestartz, and deathmest are 

but the mestogan is


----------



## Pipe (Feb 15, 2011)

JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJSAJA AAJ I LOVE YOU GUYS


----------



## Sito (Feb 15, 2011)

Pipe said:


> JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJSAJA AAJ I LOVE YOU GUYS








Anyone got any FT sets they'e not using? Preferably Gildartz, Erza, Levi, Edolas Wendy, Mira, Laxus, Gajeel, or Gerad. No funnies either, just a simple badass one

Or maybe just and avatar.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 15, 2011)

I've got a Natsu avatar in my set shop, if you want to use it.


----------



## Thor (Feb 15, 2011)

Some one make a Mestsu.


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> Ever is still hot but she definitely went down in the hotness scale.
> 
> *Hotness scale-*
> 10 - Levi
> ...




Lucy should be number 1 for having the best tits and body.  after seeing Evergreen sexy pose there while getting herself up,  she moves up to number 2 and Virgo is should be number 3.

I agree with Juvia being on the bottom,  she belongs there.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 15, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> There's only one thing left for this arc to be the greatest.
> 
> Fusion between two great rivals



WHAT HAVE YOU DONE


----------



## Hustler (Feb 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> Anyone got any FT sets they'e not using? Preferably Gildartz, Erza, Levi, Edolas Wendy, Mira, Laxus, Gajeel, or Gerad. No funnies either, just a simple badass one
> 
> Or maybe just and avatar.


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

mine


----------



## Rene (Feb 15, 2011)

You know what this arc needs?

Tauros.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 15, 2011)

Arc needs more Mest


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 15, 2011)

Arc needs more of what Ever showed last chap.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG you guys are seriously gonna get me fired if I keep busting out laughing IRL at fuckin work.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 15, 2011)

Rene said:


> You know what this arc needs?
> 
> Tauros.



Forever Taurus


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 15, 2011)

Mastic said:


> OMG you guys are seriously gonna get me fired if I keep busting out laughing IRL at fuckin work.


Good. Then you'll be able to dedicated more time to FT.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 15, 2011)

There's never enough time for Fairy Tail.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 15, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Good. Then you'll be able to dedicated more time to FT.






Though I gotta make that money, we all can't be professional pimps like Gildartz.


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> There's only one thing left for this arc to be the greatest.
> 
> Fusion between two great rivals



 

Well played guys. Mestomination.



Sito said:


> Anyone got any FT sets they'e not using? Preferably Gildartz, Erza, Levi, Edolas Wendy, Mira, Laxus, Gajeel, or Gerad. No funnies either, just a simple badass one
> 
> Or maybe just and avatar.



delicious levy


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> Anyone got any FT sets they'e not using? Preferably Gildartz, Erza, Levi, Edolas Wendy, Mira, Laxus, Gajeel, or Gerad. No funnies either, just a simple badass one
> 
> Or maybe just and avatar.


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm taking your coloured Levy Muppet :33


----------



## Blinky (Feb 15, 2011)

ArmpitsMoeLevel


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 15, 2011)

MattaruMoeMoeKyunLevel


----------



## Proxy (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Blinky (Feb 15, 2011)

Bishie Elfman ? I prefer beefy Elfman.


----------



## Rene (Feb 15, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Forever Taurus




At least he takes it well.


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2011)

Proxy said:


>



 . Levi x Cana, 100% proooooved


----------



## Ender (Feb 15, 2011)

those are awesome Proxy


----------



## KBL (Feb 15, 2011)

Awesome research Proxy.


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blinky (Feb 15, 2011)

> Levy with massive tits



          .


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2011)

McGarden Milkshakes, coming to a McD's near you.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 15, 2011)

> Levy with massive tits


----------



## KBL (Feb 15, 2011)

She doesn't  look bad .


----------



## Blinky (Feb 15, 2011)

Not bad just.. weird.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 15, 2011)

A good weird.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2011)

Levi is still a growing girl...sorry MP but hers will eventually reach that...thickness.


----------



## Sito (Feb 15, 2011)

Hustler, I'll rep you when i can rep you again 

Ganta, I'm using this one, 

Levi with huge tits looks weird.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 15, 2011)

I d tap that. And any FT girl as a matter of fact (except Earthland Wendy).


----------



## Ryus (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't think most of this has been posted yet. However due to pulling my back pretty bad I haven't been on much since the chapter came out, so forgive any reposts.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Levi is still a growing girl...sorry MP but hers will eventually reach that...thickness.



NOPE.jpeg         .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2011)

Ryus's back...


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2011)

less mirajane por favor, no one's interested in dead girls


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2011)

Armpits said:


> less mirajane por favor, no one's interested in dead girls



 Your not getting a reaction out of me.


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

Good. Now we can cut this time in half and stop exploding over useless things.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2011)

Your better then that Cash.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow that _blew_ me away. Simply mind-_blowing_


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Wow that _blew_ me away. Simply mind-_blowing_



 you two take matty and leave. Don't come back until you give me something to rage about...or fap to.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey now, no need to blow this out of proportion.


----------



## Darc (Feb 15, 2011)

So, I plan on going to an anime convention this weekend, gonna be stalking for FT cosplays


----------



## KBL (Feb 15, 2011)

We need moar Charle.


.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 15, 2011)

KBL said:


> We need moar Charle.
> 
> 
> .



Let's feed it...


----------



## KBL (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 15, 2011)

Charle x Panther Lily is KBL's OTP


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 15, 2011)

GajeelxLevy


----------



## Highgoober (Feb 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> Anyone got any FT sets they'e not using? Preferably Gildartz, Erza, Levi, Edolas Wendy, Mira, Laxus, Gajeel, or Gerad. No funnies either, just a simple badass one
> 
> Or maybe just and avatar.


----------



## KBL (Feb 16, 2011)

Fantastic collection, taking the gajeel ava, looks faptastic, rep+!


----------



## Trent (Feb 16, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> There's only one thing left for this arc to be the greatest.
> Fusion between two great rivals





Mist Puppet said:


> Gilmest, meet your rival
> 
> Mestogan





Sphyer said:


> Little did you know the truth about Mest
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Sphyer said:


> It's over, Mest won





Mist Puppet said:


>



:rofl

I see you guys have been havin' fun mesting around.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, they mest be having fun.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Hey now, no need to blow this out of proportion.



...Terrible.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 16, 2011)

As bad as Mirajane's fight ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2011)

Blinky said:


> As bad as Mirajane's fight ?



 No...your gildartz FC.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh so it's amazingly awesome then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2011)

No its shit. Why? Because it lacks Vasto.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought you're on the members list


----------



## Cash (Feb 16, 2011)

better add him before he explodes


----------



## Rene (Feb 16, 2011)

Stop picking on Vasto.

We're an open minded group, don't hate on his love for dead chicks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I thought you're on the members list



 No...because I am joining now.



Cash said:


> better add him before he explodes



 Cash your better then that.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 16, 2011)

Mestism is spreading


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2011)

Rene said:


> Stop picking on Vasto.
> 
> We're an open minded group, don't hate on his love for dead chicks.



 She is as dead as Evergreen is.



Hustler said:


> Mestism is spreading



get out of here you crazy person.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> She is as dead as Evergreen is.
> 
> 
> 
> get out of here you crazy person.


Someone is jellal


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Mestism is spreading



Mestology.


----------



## Thor (Feb 16, 2011)

More like Mesturbation.


----------



## Rene (Feb 16, 2011)

Who let these degenerates ruin our perfectly manly thread?


----------



## Blinky (Feb 16, 2011)

Cash. Always Cash.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 16, 2011)

When in doubt, blame Cash?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 16, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> When in doubt, blame Cash?



Even when not in doubt, blame Cash.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 16, 2011)

Always the black guy


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2011)

Can't trust 'em


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> GajeelxLevy



Longfairytail.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Ender (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2011)

^

so i got bored and coloured a juvia in. my first time doing so using gimp


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay.

Best Mest picture ever.

And I hate the guy.


----------



## Rene (Feb 16, 2011)

> Was the suspicion right on the mark?!
> 
> An expression of the true intents that lie behind that smile!



Mestforeverterribletaste

Picking Wendy over the  master race.


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2011)

This is the true form of Mest?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 16, 2011)

Rene said:


> Mestforeverterribletaste
> 
> Picking Wendy over the  master race.



But Wendy is the ultimate example of the master race


----------



## Rene (Feb 16, 2011)

The only Wendy you could possibly say that about is Edolas Wendy.


----------



## Ender (Feb 16, 2011)

Mest saw her future potential?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 16, 2011)

Rene said:


> The only Wendy you could possibly say that about is Edolas Wendy.



Thank you.

I'm glad I am not alone in my urge to _not _want to molest little girls


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

The only people that want to melest little girls are Ganta, armpits, hustler, sagemaster, kbl, ender, blade and mest puppet.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> The only people that want to melest little girls are Ganta, armpits, hustler, sagemaster, kbl, ender, blade and mest puppet.



No, not Sage, he's my bro 

He would never do that


----------



## Phertt (Feb 16, 2011)

Mest is like drugs. Just say no.




-Ender- said:


> Mest saw her future potential?


But if that were true maybe he isn't all bad..


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

He's a Mest fanatic  

Liking Mest = Molesting little girls 

true story too. Srry to hear about your bro, bro.


----------



## Ender (Feb 16, 2011)

why the hell am i on that list?  i have no interest in little girls


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 16, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I'm glad I am not alone in my urge to _not _want to molest little girls



The only ones that want to do any molesting is KBL, and that's to Charle smh



Rene said:


> The only Wendy you could possibly say that about is Edolas Wendy.



You spelled Earthland wrong


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> No, not Sage, he's my bro
> 
> He would never do that



Sage created the Mest FC


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> why the hell am i on that list?  i have no interest in little girls





Because you have a nami pic i can't fap to


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> You spelled Earthland wrong


And this is why Mest puppet is on that list.


----------



## Ender (Feb 16, 2011)

enjoy urself 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Phertt (Feb 16, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> You spelled Earthland wrong


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> And this is why Mest puppet is on that list.



Y'all jelly because Wendy is part of the master race smh


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2011)

Take your pick: Wendy or Charle


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 16, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Sage created the Mest FC



That....that doesn't prove anything


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2011)

Making fun of Mest all the time, makes you a Mest fan, right Sito?





Lmao.


----------



## Phertt (Feb 16, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Take your pick: Wendy or Charle


A cat is fine too.


----------



## Cash (Feb 16, 2011)

Sito is forever jelly


----------



## Ender (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

Ender: 

Mest Puppet: smh 

Blade: I don't make fun of him, I just call him gay and a p*d*p****, 
unless you are saying that that shit isn't true. Manga says otherwise


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

Cash said:


> Sito is forever jelly


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2011)

Mest is below 'The Heart'. Do the math now.


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

Blade said:


> Mest is below 'The Heart'. Do the math now.


----------



## Rene (Feb 16, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> The only ones that want to do any molesting is KBL, and that's to Charle smh


Whenever Gazille's career is at a low point, so is KBL.

How the mighty have fallen. 



San Juan Wolf said:


> That....that doesn't prove anything


I'm sorry for your loss SJW. 



Blade said:


> Making fun of Mest all the time, makes you a Mest fan, right Sito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sito clearly made a mistake, you're still a bro Blade.


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2011)

Mest lost the rank of the elite fodder.


----------



## Rene (Feb 16, 2011)

He's just plain old fodder now.


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah i made a mistake, blade is a fan of Gildartz, so he is manly and is into gilrs like Erza and Mira. Ganta is into girls like earthland wendy and charle


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2011)

Rene said:


> He's just plain old fodder now.




It's sad.


And Sito, friend your avatar is a jelly bait right?


----------



## Rene (Feb 16, 2011)

It looks like Kingdom Hearts meets Gerard.


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, , 
we should all use this avatar on FT day.
Since, jellal/Gerad/Mystogan is eveywhere


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2011)

There is a FT day?


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

There's a FT 
Month, Week, and Day.


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> Yeah, ,
> we should all use this avatar on FT day.
> Since, *jellal/Gerad/Mystogan *is eveywhere




A truly nightmare.


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

He's everywhere  hes even in kingdom hearts


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 16, 2011)

FT day is every day.


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

No, It's July 7th. Think boi


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2011)

Rene said:


> It looks like Kingdom Hearts meets Gerard.




Now things are pretty much fucked up.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> Think boi


I'll pass.


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

He is the Final Villain in there latest game.


----------



## Rene (Feb 16, 2011)

Blade said:


> Now things are pretty much fucked up.



All we need now is the typical fanbase of such bishi characters to create yaoi of them.

Just fucking marvelous.


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> I'll pass.



7/7/7

August is the 7th month. It's the anniversary.

edit: I mean july


----------



## Darc (Feb 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> He's a Mest fanatic
> 
> Liking Mest = Molesting little girls



I don't like reading things like these when I have to babysit


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

Darc also likes mest, which means.........


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2011)

Phertt said:


> A cat is fine too.



You into cats, bro?


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

Proxy has an avatar


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> He is the Final Villain in there latest game.




Fuckin Hell. 




Rene said:


> All we need now is the typical fanbase of such bishi characters to create yaoi of them.
> 
> Just fucking marvelous.








Now here is a good gift.


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

Speaking of that character girl person Rene always posts pics of, 

I used my mouse and played with Renes sig


----------



## Phertt (Feb 16, 2011)

Proxy said:


> You into cats, bro?


Link removed

Anyone who is a p*d*p**** is depraved enough that they probably wouldn't mind a cat either. Or so goes an old internets joke based on a really distrubing manga.


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

"A Cat is Fine to"


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> Speaking of that character girl person Rene always posts pics of,
> 
> I used my mouse and played with Renes sig




Rider is 


She is from the Fate Stay Night series.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> Proxy has an avatar



It's my go to avatar 



Phertt said:


> Link removed
> 
> Anyone who is a p*d*p**** is depraved enough that they probably wouldn't mind a cat either. Or so goes an old internets joke based on a really distrubing manga.



Is that right?


----------



## Phertt (Feb 16, 2011)

A cat


Sito said:


> used my mouse


10 char


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

Kay, I'll be sure to check it out.

and i g2g pwn some newbs at halo: reach.


----------



## Phertt (Feb 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> Kay, I'll be sure to check it out.
> 
> and i g2g pwn some newbs at halo: reach.


It's weird, weird shit man.

Anyway have fun pwning.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, if I didn't know better I'd say it almost sounds like I'm in the minority for find the grown up female Fairy Tail members hot.


*Spoiler*: _Erza_ 










*Spoiler*: _Lucy_ 












*Spoiler*: _Juvia_ 















Tried to thrown in some less common hotter pics and fanart


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2011)

Moar Juvia Ryus, Moar Juvia


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2011)

And Ryus enter to save the thread.


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2011)

Erza, Mirajane, Juvia and Cana are the most  women in the series.


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2011)

Blade said:


> Erza, Mirajane, *Juvia* and *Cana* are the most  women in the series.



This man knows where it's at. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 16, 2011)

lol Juvia

Erza >>>>>> Juvia


----------



## Ryus (Feb 16, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Moar Juvia Ryus, Moar Juvia



As requested
























Mist Puppet said:


> lol Juvia
> 
> Erza >>>>>> Juvia



Do I sense a request for more Erza?


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 16, 2011)

so by next chapter will this thread be pruned again? my belief is it will be by next monday. so sad. well we could spam kl2 like earlier with all the battle stuff.


----------



## Rene (Feb 16, 2011)

Armpits got banned? What for?

Also I just noticed a topic on the front page in which KBL posted: "Furry Deaths: Brothers of ..."

I truly fear for what he has become.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2011)

Rene said:


> Armpits got banned? What for?
> 
> Also I just noticed a topic on the front page in which KBL posted: "Furry Deaths: Brothers of ..."
> 
> I truly fear for what he has become.



There is a thread in the blender where you can request a temporary ban and since the Yammy FC is not available the knights are using the Komamura FC as second home for now.


----------



## KBL (Feb 16, 2011)

Rene said:


> Armpits got banned? What for?
> 
> Also I just noticed a topic on the front page in which KBL posted: "Furry Deaths: Brothers of ..."
> 
> I truly fear for what he has become.


----------



## Rene (Feb 16, 2011)

You've gone down a dark path KBL.

Fear not, Gazille's time to shine will come so you can pull yourself away from this degeneracy.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2011)

Needs more Azuma


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 16, 2011)

More Erza Ryus


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

armpits got banned for liking mest.

Ganta is prob gonna get banned to.


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

that pic has been posted more than a million times here.


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2011)

It's a 'classic' Erza image.


----------



## KBL (Feb 16, 2011)

It's still sexy as hell. .


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2011)

Blade said:


>






Sito said:


> that pic has been posted more than a million times here.




That's because it's the sig I created


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2011)

Dat Mirajane.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 16, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> More Erza Ryus



Aye!


----------



## Ryus (Feb 16, 2011)

Just added on Deviantart by adsontaicho






Sito said:


> that pic has been posted more than a million times here.



Yes, and no... there's about 20 different colorings of that panel... but that one is the most common posting of it.


----------



## Darc (Feb 16, 2011)

3rd pic down with her in the tub is showing some nipple dawg, I like your boldness, and the fact Mods over look this thread.


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2011)

Ryus, nice finding bro.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 16, 2011)

Darc said:


> 3rd pic down with her in the tub is showing some nipple dawg, I like your boldness, and the fact Mods over look this thread.



 didn't notice it... editing pic now...

EDIT: Fixed, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 16, 2011)

This thread. 

Sub forum please.

At least this thread gets a fresh start once it hits 10,000 posts. The way things are going now, it won't take long.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2011)

The more we keep reaching 10k, the more of an issue it becomes to create a subforum


----------



## Darc (Feb 16, 2011)

Proxy just loves seeing his thread light up with posts


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah that and making threads in the kl2 about ft. like the battles. so next chapter natsu vs ultear or other fights?


----------



## Ryus (Feb 16, 2011)

^more images = quicker subforum :ho



Proxy said:


> Needs more Azuma



Latest Azuma pic

Image by xnappax on deviantart.com



----------------

Elfman

by leomon32 on deviantart.com


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

So if we make threads(FT related) here in the kl2 and make more posts(till we get another 10,000) the mods have to give us a subforum? 

I kinda don't want one tho, then non regulars woul start coming in and newb it up


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2011)

Ryus said:


> ^more images = quicker subforum :ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Azuma 

RR ain't got nothing on him


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2011)

I request Mira please Ryus.


----------



## KBL (Feb 16, 2011)

Charle please.


----------



## Cash (Feb 16, 2011)

Shoo by do bop!!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 16, 2011)

KBL said:


> Charle please.



:amazed


----------



## Ryus (Feb 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I request *Mira *please Ryus.



Ah, a good request! (get to the other request next post...)





















Funny one I couldn't fit:  And again 

Hope you enjoyed them... tried to pick quality less common poses or highest quality if a popular one.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 17, 2011)

KBL said:


> Charle please.



Damn you... most quality Charlie pics include Wendy. (It's going to bring the pedos out [grumbles], While I have nothing against them personally (since it's possible some of them are still minors themselves) I do get annoyed with lolis being described as attractive in general (cute is one thing, attractive is another...). Plus pedo jokes are best in small doses, 2 pages of it kills threads.)... I'll do it since Happy and Pantherlily is in some too (at least those fans are funny, even in large doses). No offense is meant to anyone by this... it's just my honest opinion, see I'm 26 and get tired of pedo jokes fast as a result of age inflicting some maturity upon me (done in small doses _*can *_be REALLY funny, but too much is just too much).


----------



## Sito (Feb 17, 2011)

Wendy is in there to much, I'm not into mest stuf(lolis and animals)
Im into Gildartz stuf(Erzas and Miras)


----------



## Cash (Feb 17, 2011)

Sito said:


> Wendy is in there to much, I'm not into mest stuf(lolis and animals)
> Im into Gildartz stuf(Erzas and Miras)





> *Im into Gildartz* stuf(Erzas and Miras)





> *Im into Gildartz*





> *Im in Gildartz*



Exposed for being a fruity niggy.


----------



## Sito (Feb 17, 2011)

Ganta, go do mest stuff somewhere else


----------



## Hustler (Feb 17, 2011)

So many jellals


----------



## Sito (Feb 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> So many jellals


----------



## Rene (Feb 17, 2011)

I doubt there are any new Gildartz fanarts yet.


----------



## Sito (Feb 17, 2011)

We'll probably get some like a week after he comes up in the anime.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 17, 2011)

Rene said:


> I doubt there are any new Gildartz fanarts yet.



Not relevant enough


----------



## Cash (Feb 17, 2011)

Too fodder for fan art


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2011)

There is no such thing as Mest fan art.


----------



## Cash (Feb 17, 2011)

You saw the wonderful edits


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 17, 2011)

There's plenty of Gildarts fanart out there


----------



## Blinky (Feb 17, 2011)

There aren't any Gildartz fanarts


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 17, 2011)

Blinky said:


> There aren't any Gildartz fanarts




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blinky (Feb 17, 2011)

UraharaGildartzLevel ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2011)

Does Urahara have the face hair for it?

 and Yoruichi dressed as Eldoras Erza...


----------



## Darc (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Sito (Feb 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Ryus (Feb 17, 2011)

Lucy fanart... with some great curves.  (Mest isn't interested in Lucy so masturbating to her will make him leave)

Image by on deviantart.com


----------



## Phertt (Feb 17, 2011)

Ryus said:


> (Mest isn't interested in Lucy so masturbating to her will make him leave)


That might just be crazy enough to work.


----------



## Sito (Feb 17, 2011)

Nah, Mest the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will be revived thnx to Ganta.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 18, 2011)

Another 500+ posts, guys. 

P.S. The best Mexican is Mexican Gildartz


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 18, 2011)

Mexican Wendy >>>>>>> all the other hispanic wannabes


----------



## Pipe (Feb 18, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Mexican Wendy >>>>>>> all the other hispanic wannabes



Only if it is Mexican Edo Wendy.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 18, 2011)

No Mexi-Lolis please


----------



## Ryus (Feb 18, 2011)

Sito said:


> Nah, Mest the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will be revived thnx to Ganta.



 Why would I want to masturbate in Ganta's room? 

Mest can stay in Ganta's room for all I care. You see my room is protected by Fairy Protection magic since I put Lucy pics clearly visible every where (no... not really, but tell Mest that...), so the area has been Mest exercised. 

Remember Fairy Protection magic kept Mest off Fairy Island until he was allowed in by Makarov. So be like Makarov... and slap Lucy for Fairy Protection Magic, it's clearly what gives him energy at the end of the day. 


(got bored, so I colored that )
(btw Makarov's uniform looks funny since I tried something I hadn't before but not too successfully)


----------



## Proxy (Feb 18, 2011)

Chapter incoming tomorrow


----------



## Hinodeh (Feb 18, 2011)

Volume 25 comes out this month:


----------



## Blade (Feb 18, 2011)

Gajeel is badass in the cover.


----------



## Hinodeh (Feb 18, 2011)

*Blade:* Yeah, he looks pretty cool. Plus, it's nice that the cover doesn't spoil GH arriving for those who only follow the volumes. 

I expect that the next cover will show all or part of Grimoire Heart.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 18, 2011)

There is two of them + their ship...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 18, 2011)

No Levy on the cover smh


----------



## Hinodeh (Feb 18, 2011)

*Mandom:* Well, yeah, but Mashima didn't spoil Ultear and the rest of the kin. The ship won't mean anything to anyone who doesn't know the content of the volume yet.

*Mist Puppet:* I secretly also hoped that Levy would be on the cover, especially since she took part in that fight, but I guess Mashima figured that she got her day in the limelight on the last cover already.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 18, 2011)

I understand. Sometime fodder have to be in the limelight as well


----------



## Hinodeh (Feb 18, 2011)

*Mister Puppet:* True that. Fodder has an expiration date after all.


----------



## seastone (Feb 18, 2011)

Does Zeref have blue/gray skin? 

No wonder people like Natsu find him creepy.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 18, 2011)

Hinodeh said:


> Volume 25 comes out this month:



Gajeel fighting a chicken on the cover. 

Hello. I heard this is the place where they love Mest.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 18, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Hello. I heard this is the place where they love Mest.


No. 

Speaking of, I'm now studying Account in uni. So whenever the word "cash" is mentioned, I think of Mest. So... fuck you and your name, Cash. You're in the way of my learning.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 18, 2011)

Foddjeel's great battle against a Cock and Dog.

To think Mashima would cover this


----------



## Pipe (Feb 18, 2011)

Hinodeh said:


> Volume 25 comes out this month:



lol Zeref is a smurf


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 18, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> No.
> 
> Speaking of, I'm now studying Account in uni. So whenever the word "cash" is mentioned, I think of Mest. So... fuck you and your name, Cash. You're in the way of my learning.



Mest is affecting your life.

KEIKAKU DOORI


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Hinodeh said:


> Volume 25 comes out this month:



Fruuuuuuuuuityyyyyy

I mean you guys thought Nightmare Smurf Luffy was bad.....well here's Bishi Smurf 

Also any chapter info perhaps ?


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't see any spoilers or anything around yet.



SageMaster said:


> Hello. I heard this is the place where they love Mest.


I like your avatar. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Fran (Feb 18, 2011)

*Trivia*
The name Mest means "The Most" in Swedish, and it also means "Manure" in Dutch. Gryder is a "Pot" in Danish.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow... disappointing volume cover. No Gildarts, 7 Kin (since a lame looking airship don't count), Hades, or even Mest. 

Plus it's not even rage Zeref, but sleepy Zeref. 

----------------

Anyways... last chapters cover page was just colored very well by on Deviantart.com 



Meldy coloring by on Devaintart.com


Mirajane fanart by on devaintart.com


Fairy Tail chibi collection by saito on pixiv.net (chibi Gildartz included... not Mest though)


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 18, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Gajeel fighting a chicken on the cover.
> 
> Hello. I heard this is the place where they love Mest.



Don't listen to em Sage

they....said things about you, horrible horrible _things_


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 18, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Mest is affecting your life.
> 
> KEIKAKU DOORI


Get it out of my head, damnit. 



Ryus said:


> Mirajane fanart by on devaintart.com


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESS!! YEEEEEEEEEEESSSS!!!
*erhem* Sorry, habit.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 18, 2011)

Dat Meldy coloring


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 18, 2011)

don`t remember reading this side chapter. how long till 1st ova?


----------



## AizenSosuke (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey, Mest fans, got something 4 ya:


----------



## Pipe (Feb 18, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> don`t remember reading this side chapter. how long till 1st ova?



Is the first ova out?


----------



## Darc (Feb 18, 2011)

That cover is some booty, and not the thick Latina good kind.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 18, 2011)

What a bad volume cover 
full of fodder

This is what it should have been like


----------



## Proxy (Feb 18, 2011)

MaskedMenace said:


> Does Zeref have blue/gray skin?
> 
> No wonder people like Natsu find him creepy.



Don't know why Mashima picked that color scheme, but the answer is no.





SasuOna said:


> What a bad volume cover
> full of fodder
> 
> This is what it should have been like



Too bad most of them lost to sub S-class mages


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Stil, it looks awesome.

And is much better then the last three covers I remember. Even the one with Faust_ angerly shaking his fist at the air_, wooooo !


----------



## Pipe (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe when Zeref goes angry he turns blue?


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 18, 2011)

maybe it's just THE FUCKING LIGHTING because natsu is colored different too


----------



## Cash (Feb 18, 2011)

AizenSosuke said:


> Hey, Mest fans, got something 4 ya:




[YOUTUBE]7wEp2Y3NwH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brook (old) (Feb 18, 2011)

I just wanted to toss this out there and see if anyone agrees with me...

Makarov VS. Jose is one of my top 5 personal fights in anime. Does anybody else feel this way? I do like the anime version more with the non-giant Makarov. (Though nothing is wrong with the manga, just personal taste.) Light VS. Darkness, the way they build up to it, and the fast pace of it blew my mind the first time I saw it. 

The giant Light Nuke Of Doom probably has something to do with it too.


----------



## Sito (Feb 18, 2011)

*Cover/Hiro:* No Gildartz, or natsu crying? Fuck you then.

*Brook:* Hell no, well in the Manga(not Anime), it's like atleast in the top 30.

*SJW:*It's true he likes  Mest. 

*Ganta: *Problem?

*Pipe:*No, it's just the quality. 

*SageMaster:*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 18, 2011)

Cash said:


> [YOUTUBE]7wEp2Y3NwH0[/YOUTUBE]



What a wonderful song. It describes you perfectly.


----------



## Sito (Feb 19, 2011)

Why Sypher why


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 19, 2011)

Sito said:


> Why Sypher why


----------



## Sito (Feb 19, 2011)

Cause Jellal


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2011)

I think I should re-read FT because I don't remember anything before Edolas


----------



## Sito (Feb 19, 2011)

I give you a summary, wait for it.


----------



## Fran (Feb 19, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> I think I should re-read FT because I don't remember anything before Edolas



Wendy appears in Oracion Seis arc. That's all that concerns you for now Muppet.


----------



## Sito (Feb 19, 2011)

Fuck it, i was writing it and then saw that it was long as hell and took forever. 

Okay so Gildartz is badass every scene he's in, nuff said.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 19, 2011)

Oracion Seis: Wendy/Gerard
Fight Festival: Luxus Rampage
Tower of Paradise: Gerard
Phantom Lord: Jose/Gazille
Galuna Island: Leon/Urtear


----------



## Ryus (Feb 19, 2011)

Sito said:


> Cause Jellal



Gerard/Jerral Invades anyone, everything, and everywhere (regardless of what universe they may reside in). 

Check out his latest victim, it took me by total surprise when I was at browsing a book store today 

(choose your preferred spelling)

*Spoiler*: _Gerard Spelling_ 



Sure I edited the hair color and scar color but... a wizard like character using both wizard and magical powers with same hair cut and an almost identical scar to Gerard's Tattoo... well, you get why Gerard came to mind. Anyways, do you think Erza will find the sword hot?





*Spoiler*: _Jerral Spelling_ 



Sure I edited the hair color and scar color but... a wizard like character using both wizard and magical powers with same hair cut and an almost identical scar to Jerral's Tattoo... well, you get why Jerral came to mind. Anyways, do you think Erza will find the sword hot?


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 19, 2011)

mest >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> chicken >>>>>>> gildartz


----------



## Inimicus (Feb 19, 2011)

Hinodeh said:


> Volume 25 comes out this month:



The cover is pretty bland, though that background colour and Zeref's blue skin tone makes it look like they're under water.

Has Gildarts ever been featured on any of the volume covers? I don't recall seeing him on any.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hades should have been on the cover, imo


----------



## KBL (Feb 19, 2011)

Gajeel looking awesome as always .



Sphyer said:


> Foddjeel's great battle against a Cock and Dog.
> 
> To think Mashima would cover this



Someone is jelly. .


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 19, 2011)

KBL said:


> Gajeel looking awesome as always .
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is jelly. .



.............


----------



## Hustler (Feb 19, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Hades should have been on the cover, imo



People that are gona be fodderised by Mest don't deserve to be on the cover page


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 19, 2011)

Next cover will have all of GH with Mest and Hades standing at the top together.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 19, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Next cover will have all of GH with Mest and Hades standing at the top together.



 

**


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2011)

Hustler said:


> People that are gona be fodderised by Wendy don't deserve to be on the cover page



Fixed for accuracy


----------



## Proxy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hustler said:


> People that are gona be fodderised by Mest don't deserve to be on the cover page



Didn't Mest lose to Gray? 

Pure fodder.


----------



## Cash (Feb 19, 2011)

He took the L on purpose. He isnt there to win and become a fodder class mage. Mest has bigger plans.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 19, 2011)

Cash said:


> He took the L on purpose. He isnt there to win and become a fodder class mage. Mest has bigger plans.



Losing to Happy, I know


----------



## Cash (Feb 19, 2011)

True. Losing to happy on purpose is bigger than his overall plan. Purposely losing to Happy is just showing respect. Mest may be a god. But he still has respect for peons that are worthy of it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2011)

Denial is not just a river in Egypt Cash smh


----------



## AizenSosuke (Feb 19, 2011)

Hustler said:


> People that are gona be fodderised by Gildartz don't deserve to be on the cover page



Fixed.
Why you all can't learn one simple name- "Gildartz'' - and make stupid mistakes, like writing it "Mest"?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 19, 2011)

Mest obviously lost on purpose , deep inside he's a wonderful human being and this is evident from him saving Wendy .

As Cunta said he has bigger plans


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 19, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Mest obviously lost on purpose , deep inside he's a wonderful human being and this is evident from him saving Wendy .
> 
> As Cunta said he has bigger plans



Or he had specific intentions when doing so which makes him as bad as the devil.....if he were a p*d*p****.


----------



## Fran (Feb 19, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Mest obviously lost on purpose , deep inside he's a wonderful human being and this is evident from him saving Wendy .
> 
> As Cunta said he has bigger plans



Plans don't get bigger than Wendy Hustluu.
Tahoma ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Hustler (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes it can , Meldy


----------



## Sito (Feb 19, 2011)

FT is always out late now.


----------



## Cash (Feb 19, 2011)

Go spam MS forum with Mest pics :<


----------



## Sito (Feb 19, 2011)

Imma go and get Zaru to neg them


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 19, 2011)

Sito said:


> FT is always out late now.



12-5 PM PST


----------



## Sito (Feb 19, 2011)

It would always come out like 8 hours ago since this post.


----------



## Cash (Feb 19, 2011)

.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2011)

You know why it has not come out? Because Mashima heard people actually liked Mest. He only intended him to be a joke character.


----------



## Cash (Feb 19, 2011)

Weird. My sources tell me he got shit faced with a few fans because he did everyone a favor by possibly killing off that bland character Mirajane.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2011)

Cash said:


> Weird. My sources tell me he got shit faced with a few fans because he did everyone a favor by possibly killing off that bland character Mirajane.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 19, 2011)

Where is FT?


----------



## AizenSosuke (Feb 19, 2011)

Cash said:


> killing off that bland character Mirajane.



A: You are drunk and you don't know what you are writing.
B: You think posting something stupid makes you super troll like Aizen.
C: YOU REALLY WANT TO KNOW THE FEELING OF BEING SMASHED BY FALLING STEAMROLLER WITH GUY SCREAMING "WRRYYYYYY" ON IT.
D: You don't like tits.

While waiting for new chapter (in my country there is already 4 AM, Sunday) maybe we should listen something to relax. How about FT soundtrack? Especially one called AIZENvaruto 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvLL9qmRY3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Feb 19, 2011)

Cash said:


> He took the L on purpose. He isnt there to win and become a fodder class mage. Mest has bigger plans.



Yeah, we all know what his bigger plan is. It just got blown up a few chapters ago.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 19, 2011)

MS is releasing things slower and slower now.


----------



## Cash (Feb 19, 2011)

The real insult is the fact he compared me to Aizen


----------



## AizenSosuke (Feb 19, 2011)

If I would like to really insult you by comparing to someone, I would compare you to Mest. Jellal. Cas.. Oh wait, you're Cash


----------



## Hustler (Feb 19, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, we all know what his bigger plan is. It just got blown up a few chapters ago.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 19, 2011)

The island can only be found in The Heart

This entire arc is just a dream.


----------



## Fran (Feb 19, 2011)

The island is a metaphor for Wendy's pooper.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 19, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> The island can only be found in The Heart
> 
> This entire arc is just a dream.


Where does Rusty Rose fit into this?


Armpits said:


> The island is a metaphor for Wendy's pooper.


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 19, 2011)

where is my god damn chapter????


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2011)

danny:  Didn't you get the memo?  Fairy Tail has been cancelled.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 19, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> danny:  Didn't you get the memo?  Fairy Tail has been cancelled.



That damn Mest. Always ruining things


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd do some more exploration with Wendy...






























































































...if you know what I mean


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 19, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> danny:  Didn't you get the memo?  Fairy Tail has been cancelled.



look i know april fools is around the corner but still....this is no times for jokes and games  eternal fail 


there is a time and place for everything 


where is my chapter!  is fairy tail taking a week off?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 19, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> I'd do some more exploration with Wendy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...if you know what I mean



Why don't you have a seat over there?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Why don't you have a seat over there?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 19, 2011)

Why did Mest touch his ass when he asked Wendy "are you up for some exploration?"


Fairy Tail is a lot deeper than I thought it was. I begin to think it's actually filled with subtle hints and metaphors, which demand multiple reading to grasp their full significance.


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Fairy Tail is a lot deeper than I thought it was.



Wendy's very deep.


----------



## Phertt (Feb 20, 2011)

I got home from work early, and there's no chapter to read.
O woe is me.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Wendy's very deep.



Nothing is deep enough for Mest. 


Some spoiler just leaked out on some random site. In this week's chapter, Mest will find Mavis' grave (which is actually a cabin) and learn how to move the island!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Why did Mest touch his ass when he asked Wendy "are you up for some exploration?"
> 
> 
> Fairy Tail is a lot deeper than I thought it was. I begin to think it's actually filled with subtle hints and metaphors, which demand multiple reading to grasp their full significance.



You be reading it right , soon you'll come to the realisation that Mest is the Rikodou sennin of Fairy tail verse and you'll become one of us  Mestards


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2011)

The name fairy tail has a deeper meaning. What is the famous fairy tale that mentions about tail?

It's Little Red Riding Hood.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2011)

I just realize that last week's chapter only further solidifies that Mashima has a soft spot for Lolis more than any other woman.

Lucy & Cana: Currently getting their asses handed to them by Goatman (admittedly badass Goatman but still Goatman.)

Mirajane: Currently unconscious after losing a match against Azuma.

Evergreen: Just got one shotted by Aizen Rusty motherfucking Rose.

Erza & Juvia: Haven't even been shown starting their fight with Meldy yet.

Wendy: ... Took a fire shot from Zancrow, has minor scratches and bruises as a result, and just healed Natsu and reversed Zeref's death magic at the same time.

Wait.. I need to run that last part by again one more time.

Reversed *Zeref's* death magic at the same time.

Fucking hell Mashima, so now not only is she the only female to be a Dragon Slayer, she can also take serious hits from a member of the Seven Kin and can even reverse the effects of the main villain's magic.

Is there anything the token Loli in your series can't do?


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 20, 2011)

Wendy Tail


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Is there anything the token Loli in your series can't do?



Yes , preventing Mest from sticking it into their pooper


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yes , preventing Mest from sticking it into their pooper


 
The only thing she can't do is stop herself from being raped? That's pretty fucking hax man, I mean most females in this manga probably couldn't do that, especially since Mest has that memory altering shit and all.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yes , preventing Mest from sticking it into their pooper



Don't put words in my mouth. 


Too late, I'm already a Mestard. I believe Natsu is only a pseudo-main character, a red herring, a long-con, an appetizer that leads to bigger and better thing - Mest Gryder, the main course.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 20, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> The only thing she can't do is stop herself from being raped? That's pretty fucking hax man, I mean most females in this manga probably couldn't do that, *especially since Mest has that memory altering shit and all.*



Mest's magic is GHB. :ho


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I just realize that last week's chapter only further solidifies that Mashima has a soft spot for Lolis more than any other woman.
> 
> Lucy & Cana: Currently getting their asses handed to them by Goatman (admittedly badass Goatman but still Goatman.)
> 
> ...



Wendy confirmed 100% the best.

Not even Edo-Wendy has seen her like this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

What is with all this loli talk? Did Mest Puppet use his pedo magic on everyone?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 20, 2011)

All of this Wendy hype. Tsk Tsk Tsk


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> What is with all this loli talk? Did Mest Puppet use his pedo magic on everyone?


Good thing I don't post frequently so it seems I'm immune.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 20, 2011)

Vasto jelly because we aren't talking about the inferior Mirajane


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2011)

The only thing inferior about Mirajane is her breast size, but no one is perfect. Except Juvia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Vasto jelly because we aren't talking about the inferior Mirajane



 I am glad your not talking about her because I know exactly what picture of her you would have.


----------



## TRI05 (Feb 20, 2011)

i wanna unsubscribe so badly...


but.....i cant

wtf...

the hope for fanart keeps me coming back.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 20, 2011)

That is awesome


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 20, 2011)

Saving Meldy picture at the speed of awesome


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> That is awesome



Debo dar lo mejor de mi

I think you know what this translates to, Muppet . 100% prooven wendy is deep.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 20, 2011)

Figures, 5 seconds after I posted those pic someone posted an amazing Erza pic on pixiv.net


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

....the fuck Ryus?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....the fuck Ryus?



Trust me, that's not the worst of where that pic came from


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes proxy...nor should they ever even get as bad as this. Gazille and Panther lily is way to bad ass for this.


----------



## Pastelduck (Feb 20, 2011)

While all this fan art is wonderful and all.  Still I WANT MY Fairy Tail Chapter.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 20, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Trust me, that's not the worst of where that pic came from



Much Much worst.

Go on pixiv with the 18+ option turn on, and search for your favorite manga. You will see unpleasant things most of the time. 

deviantART>Pixiv when searching for FT art.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 20, 2011)

Just finished reading the last two chapters and I got to say that chapter 221 was certainly the funniest chapter in the entire series. We saw Zeref going all "IM ANGRY!1" and shit only to see him in the last panel lying on his sorry fodder ass. That shit made me laugh so hard it brought me to tears. Even Elfman telling Evergreen that she's useless was priceless too. Mashima knows how to troll 100% proved.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....the fuck Ryus?



I was very tired last night (partially wasted too) and upset that we had no ch... so for some reason I found it funny. Can't think for the life of me why now... 



Proxy said:


> Trust me, that's not the worst of where that pic came from



Yeah... most of the rest of that guys pics are very very gay (example Gazille... with breasts) and the others very very pedo (Zancrow... with tail... "playing" with Meldy). 



VastoLorDae said:


> Yes proxy...nor should they ever even get as bad as this. Gazille and Panther lily is way to bad ass for this.



I can only speculate why my half unconscious mind thought it was funny... I think it's because Pantherlilly was like F***off to Gazille's desire for a cat. I was also half wasted last night... so my thought process of last night is kinda vague...


----------



## Cash (Feb 20, 2011)

Spoilers would be nice.


----------



## Cash (Feb 20, 2011)

Tell him to stfu and put some work in. Didnt ask for a sob story. Go get my spoilers smh


----------



## AizenSosuke (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you knew, that Cobra's snake was A GIRL? THAT JOINED FT ?


----------



## Cash (Feb 20, 2011)

confirmed hottest member of FT behind Juvia.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2011)

AizenSosuke said:


> Did you knew, that Cobra's snake was A GIRL? THAT JOINED FT ?



Lol interesting


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Someone should make a rap song for Mest..like these ones


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 20, 2011)

AizenSosuke said:


> Did you knew, that Cobra's snake was A GIRL? THAT JOINED FT ?



WTF????  i guess i missed that or she was initiated behind the scenes


----------



## Cash (Feb 20, 2011)

Its time :WOW


----------



## Punpun (Feb 20, 2011)

So mest is in love with Wendy. Spirit battle.

The Goat can summons Human. His former master was Lucy's master and apparently he can't forgive Lucy or sth..


----------



## Laguna (Feb 20, 2011)

Doranbalt


----------



## Ender (Feb 20, 2011)

so he has it out for the family.. interesting...


----------



## Cash (Feb 20, 2011)

Mest was manly. Caprico's magic is awesome. Loki will lose the fodder tag you ladies put on him. Hoping  it will happen to Gray now


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 20, 2011)

Fucking Doranbalt. 

But, damn, Caprico seems to have a lot of rage. What the hell could make him hate Lucy when she and her mother are apparantly the nicest of the nice...


----------



## Cash (Feb 20, 2011)

Lucy's mom is hot. 

Good chapter.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 20, 2011)

I love that twist... A Spirit that summons humans? That's awesome! It's even more awesome that Loki sent Lucy away just to protect her from Capricorn.

Something important came about from all this, too - Hades hasn't told them why he wants to create a world where only those with magic can live, nor has he even explained why they need to destroy Fairy Tail. Is it possible he's setting them all up?


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 20, 2011)

Doranbalt>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mest
So the new council is about to fire Etherion again....so were going to have another 24 moment.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 20, 2011)

Not a bad chapter.

But you all know what this is shaping up to resemble


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 20, 2011)

By the by, someone needs to add "Objection!" to that one Loki panel.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2011)

Mest was just  this chapter


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 20, 2011)

Lucy will get a powerhouse Goat


----------



## Punpun (Feb 20, 2011)

Goddamnit Mest man up.

The Goat is impressive though. 17 years in the Human world, possess a magic that nullify humans magic and have humans pet.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh and here's a thought.

If they fire off Etherion Natsu can eat it again and use it to defeat Hades.

.......Yay.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

Doranbalt will have to put his foot down eventually.

This is a good time for him to leave the Council Magic Forces and bring back Gerard and Cobra along with Laxus, Gildartz, Bixlow and Fried.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Goddamnit Mest man up.



Can't get manlier , he'll not fire Etherion because he's a potential FT member and his teleportation + nakama punch will put him on a level above demon Zeref


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 20, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Oh and here's a thought.
> 
> If they fire off Etherion *Natsu can eat it again* and use it to defeat Hades.
> 
> .......Yay.



See Natsu never ate the magical satellite blast, he ate the lychryma that absorbed it from the tower.

If Etherion was fired again I imagine the island would be destroyed.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

Doesn't FT island have some sort of secret that prevents people from locating it though?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 20, 2011)

Speaking of Etherion... I'd laugh my arse off if Hades casually blocked it.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Feb 20, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Cobra



LOL. Without his flying poisonous giant snake because now it is Fairy Tail member. Nakama power works even on snakes 

In Soviet Russia Spirits summon their summoners.
Caprico comes from Soviet Russia.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Doesn't FT island have some sort of secret that prevents people from locating it though?



Indeed but i'm sure some higherup's in the council probably could since GH had no trouble finding it


----------



## Cash (Feb 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Can't get manlier , he'll not fire Etherion because he's a potential FT member and his teleportation + nakama punch will put him on a level above demon Zeref



best post in thread.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2011)

I started to like Mest this chapter.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

AizenSosuke said:


> LOL. Without his flying poisonous giant snake because now it is Fairy Tail member. Nakama power works even on snakes



Cobra will reunite with it and become a member of FT also then 



Hustler said:


> Indeed but i'm sure some higherup's in the council probably could since GH had no trouble finding it



You're forgetting that Hades was the 2nd Guild Master of Fairy Tail though. It's only natural he could locate the island as well.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Cobra will reunite with it and become a member of FT also then
> 
> 
> 
> You're forgetting that Hades was the 2nd Guild Master of Fairy Tail though. It's only natural he could locate the island as well.



True , perhaps that's why they sent Mest idk


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> True , perhaps that's why they sent Mest idk



Yeah, with Doranbalt, they could just follow him or perhaps locate his position.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 20, 2011)

Next chapter the etherion is fired, Mest tp in and absorb it... it ends with the awakening of Super Mest.


----------



## Psych (Feb 20, 2011)

Chapter was neat. Hope we get to see more of peoples past explained. I hate it when new crap is introduce and nothing is explained or said about it.


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 20, 2011)

Cash said:


> Lucy's mom is hot.
> 
> Good chapter.




Lucy's mom looks just like Lucy,  so ofcourse she is hot.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 20, 2011)

Etherion again, oh man Im hoping Hades cockslaps that shit back to them bitches. New council same ol' shit. Don't they have any control over the 10 Wizard Saints, can't they call on them like the fucking Shichibukai to deal with this shit?

Other than that, chapter was really good. Caprico is a fucking beast (no pun intended ). Him summoning humans was a nice little twist and Lucy's mom


----------



## Punpun (Feb 20, 2011)

How come Sphyer and you Mastic have customed titlelike that ???


----------



## Cash (Feb 20, 2011)

You Muppet?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mandom said:


> How come Sphyer and you Mastic have customed titlelike that ???



*You Mest?*​


----------



## Punpun (Feb 20, 2011)

Is that Mario ?

No, It's luigi, Mario is behind him. 

It's Zura !!


----------



## Mastic (Feb 20, 2011)

He be Mestin.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 20, 2011)

You mested I mest.


----------



## Ender (Feb 20, 2011)

psh  Cobra's not joining FT. FT doesnt accept fake wanna-be DS's  and yea, hopefully next chapter, goat's past will be explained. but its prolly something to do with her sending him on a mission then she ends up getting killed somehow or she forces him back to the spirit world so that he doesnt get killed and she gets killed instead. something to get him pissed at her...


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> psh  Cobra's not joining FT. FT doesnt accept fake wanna-be DS's



Laxus


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 20, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Laxus


is an exception due to awesomeness.


----------



## Pastelduck (Feb 20, 2011)

Darn it.  When is Lucy going to hax the gemini key?  Stronger opponent? Not when you can copy your opponents abilities.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 20, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> See Natsu never ate the magical satellite blast, he ate the lychryma that absorbed it from the tower.
> 
> If Etherion was fired again I imagine the island would be destroyed.



Not beyond Mashima to fix his problems long overdue.

Like Mystgerard forcefeeding Lucy his balls


----------



## Blade (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol Doranbalt.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2011)

Wait wut?

Just from a couple gay words Lucy said, your telling me he immediately knew who the girl was?

Get back to fuggin' Zeref. I don't want to see this shit.


----------



## Ender (Feb 20, 2011)

that was the real reason he left   also, i think goat doesnt know that lucy's mom is dead


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2011)

foreign said:


> Wait wut?
> 
> Just from a couple gay words Lucy said, your telling me he immediately knew who the girl was?
> 
> Get back to fuggin' Zeref. I don't want to see this shit.




Lucy resembles her mother. Those lines just confirmed it for him.


Capricorn is Lucy's biological father. Calling it first.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 20, 2011)

Damnit, Capra being Lucci's mom's spirit better not be a foreshadowing for a spirit nakama pokemon esque Lucy win again.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 20, 2011)

Capicorn apply is goat cock when necessary.


----------



## zapman (Feb 20, 2011)

lucy having goat man is pretty much guaranteed now.

doranbalt lol he didn't seem like so much of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) this chapter.

time for some more hades tbh


----------



## Blade (Feb 20, 2011)

Goat man has chances of winning Loki.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 20, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Lucy resembles her mother. Those lines just confirmed it for him.
> 
> 
> Capricorn is Lucy's biological father. Calling it first.



Then Lucy would have unlimited potential 

Good chapter. It didn't show Natsu, so that's an added bonus.

From the looks of it, Lucy suspected Capricorn already. I really hope Loki loses horribly and Lucy doesn't return to his aid.


----------



## Phertt (Feb 20, 2011)

Dat cover 
Dat mother 

And Doranbalt Mest being a bro and not wanting to nuke FT. 

All unbelievably good stuff this chapter: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





[/URL]


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2011)

Mest reflecting in regret on Wendy's pooper.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

Doranbalt was so manly this chapter.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 20, 2011)

Mest/Doranbalt is still a failure, though.

P.S. Wasn't the ship blown up? C'mon, Mashima


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 20, 2011)

Proxy said:


> P.S. Wasn't the ship blown up? C'mon, Mashima


'tis but a flesh wound.


----------



## Phertt (Feb 20, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Mest reflecting in regret on Wendy's pooper.


"To have stuck it in or not to have stuck it in. That was the question.
Definitely should have stuck it in." 
-Doranbalt Mest's soliloquy, FT Act 223, Scene 6


----------



## Proxy (Feb 20, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> 'tis but a flesh wound.



Mashima doesn't know what to do at the moment.


----------



## Xion (Feb 20, 2011)

Caprico will summon Layla and she will proceed to wreck Loki's shit.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 20, 2011)

Xion said:


> Caprico will summon Layla and she will proceed to wreck Loki's shit.



Mashima's gonna pull another Lisanna on everyone


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2011)

Phertt said:


> "To have stuck it in or not to have stuck it in. That was the question.
> Definitely should have stuck it in."
> -Doranbalt Mest's soliloquy, FT Act 223, Scene 6



Levi


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2011)

This manga is getting gay with all these bonds and random people popping up. 

Not even in Naruto do they go this far with these bond issues and friendship lines.


----------



## Cash (Feb 20, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

foreign said:


> This manga is getting gay with all these bonds and random people popping up.
> 
> Not even in Naruto do they go this far with these bond issues and friendship lines.


----------



## Cash (Feb 20, 2011)

sttttttttooooooooooooooop


----------



## Phertt (Feb 20, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Levi



Mest

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 20, 2011)

foreign said:


> Not even in Naruto do they go this far with these bond issues and friendship lines.





Oh wait you're serious. Let me laugh even harder.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 20, 2011)

Only a matter of time before the Goat becomes Lucy's bitch.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 20, 2011)

foreign said:


> This manga is getting gay with all these bonds and random people popping up.
> 
> *Not even in Naruto do they go this far with these bond issues and friendship lines.*


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2011)

foreign said:


> This manga is getting gay with all these bonds and random people popping up.
> 
> Not even in Naruto do they go this far with these bond issues and friendship lines.





I GIMP'd Levy. Not Mistpuppet level yet, but it's still dawwww.



Nightwish said:


> Only a matter of time before the Goat becomes Lucy's bitch.



What happens if Lucy summons goat and goat summons the human . . . who summons another Celestial being?

GIGGITY-GIGGITY .


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2011)

Armpits said:


> I GIMP'd Levy. Not Mistpuppet level yet, but it's still dawwww.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remind me what chapter that Levi is from :33


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2011)

URGHHH MEMOS



panel right

The chapter called Stupid Gajeel, Ch210


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 20, 2011)

The fuck is happening with Caprico? he looked really cool until all this Lucy´s mother shit


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2011)

Unsuccessful troll was unsuccessful.

I apologize.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 20, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Lucy resembles her mother. Those lines just confirmed it for him.
> 
> 
> *Capricorn is Lucy's biological father. Calling it first.*



That would make this arc the best arc in all of fairy tail history, Mashima make it happen.


----------



## Cash (Feb 20, 2011)

Terrible        .


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 20, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> The fuck is happening with Caprico? he looked really cool until all this Lucy?s mother shit


But it seems now he'll rape Loki twice as hard.


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2011)

Did someone say rape?



*Spoiler*: _Deep Analysis of Levy McGarden_ 





. . . In the pooper.





I would continue . . .
But Gajeel's next few panels are too obvious.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 20, 2011)

That was sick. I like it.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm hoping his rage is due to finding the heir of the woman who reminded him of being forced to endure unwelcome suffering unlike Loki who volunteered. 

It would make sense as to why he'd want to do the enslaving and not the other way around if she truly died during his mission in the world.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mest rocked the chapter once again...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2011)

I knew from the moment that fight started that he had a connection to Lucy in some way, shape, or form, and I've always had a hunch for a while that her mom was a Stellar Spirit Mage. Reading a bit of Rave Master and seeing all the convoluted plots in that manga sure paid off in the long run.


----------



## Blade (Feb 20, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Only a matter of time before the Goat becomes Lucy's bitch.




Lucy is gonna rise on a new tier level?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

Caprico confirmed for Lucy's new spirit


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2011)

Blade said:


> Lucy is gonna rise on a new tier level?



Caprico confirmed > Loki, of course she's going to rise on a new tier level, the tier level where she can override other spirit's Stellar Spirit Magic


----------



## Blade (Feb 20, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Caprico confirmed > Loki, of course she's going to rise on a new tier level, the tier level where she can override other spirit's Stellar Spirit Magic




A whole new different level. I see.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2011)

New theory: Every single Golden Key Stellar Spirit has been in Layla's possession at one point or another, and the last three never found a new master after she died.

Come at me bro.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2011)

Wait, imagine if a Water Dragon Slayer was introduced.

Do think Natsu's Nakama Punch can beat him?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 20, 2011)

17 years in the human world and owning Loki.

Once he's returned to the Stellar Spirit World and recharged, he'll be a boss.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2011)

Proxy said:


> 17 years in the human world and owning Loki.
> 
> Once he's returned to the Stellar Spirit World and recharged, he'll be a boss.



It was also my belief that the last 3 Stellar Spirits would be the strongest ones, and thus the hardest for Lucy to collect.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 20, 2011)

Proxy said:


> 17 years in the human world and owning Loki.
> 
> Once he's returned to the Stellar Spirit World and recharged, he'll be a boss.



So , this reminds me. Will the Spirit King actualy do anything in the story ever again ?

Oh and lolz if Capricio killed Lucy's mom "with his own hands" by having someone else kill her


----------



## Proxy (Feb 20, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> It was also my belief that the last 3 Stellar Spirits would be the strongest ones, and thus the hardest for Lucy to collect.



Lucy having 9 already is a bit much, imo.

We all know she'll probably end up with Capricorn, so there's only 2 more, the king included.

@ SJW: He'll probably be the last one, like you need all of the gold keys in order to summon him.

If he does summon Lucy's mom, it would be the biggest case of trolling yet.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 20, 2011)

So what're the chances of Lucy's mum having been a member of Fairy Tail?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 20, 2011)

Lyra said:


> So what're the chances of Lucy's mum having been a member of Fairy Tail?



About the same as Mest not being a pedo


----------



## Thor (Feb 20, 2011)

Doranbalt


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2011)

Proxy said:


> About the same as Mest not being a pedo



Actually no, the chances are much higher than that given that Layla is Lucy's mom and she may have very well been a Fairy Tail member before retiring to get married.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 20, 2011)

What everyone predicted and some didn't want to believe is true Caprico will be Lucy's new bitch.


----------



## Sito (Feb 20, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Doranbalt





I thought Loki was going to lose this chapter, like when they left he would get blitzed fucking hard. But this is good to.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2011)

Sito said:


> I thought Loki was going to lose this chapter, like when they left he would get blitzed fucking hard. But this is good to.



Maybe if this was Capricorn at full power he likely would, either way if Lucy gets a hold of Capricorn Mashima has absolutely no reason to not make her use him off the bat, if he does take that route he's totally nerfing Lucy for the sake of a good fight.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 20, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Maybe if this was Capricorn at full power he likely would, either way if Lucy gets a hold of Capricorn Mashima has absolutely no reason to not make her use him off the bat, if he does take that route he's totally nerfing Lucy for the sake of a good fight.



Mashima will said that Capricorn drains a lot of magic to be summoned, Capricorn will be like another Aquarius that won't follow orders or that Lucy needs more experience before she can summon him.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 20, 2011)

There's also the possibility that Capricorn will have to spend an extended amount of time within the Spirit World to regain his strength back...


----------



## Sito (Feb 20, 2011)

So he comes back in the final fight?


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah we haven't seen scorpio in a fight and aquarious is pretty dominant in most fights. so technically maybe leo. aquarios, scorpio, capricorn may be a bit stronger. Also what of lucy's weaker spirits. taurus has grown stronger through the series so I doubt capricorn though not formally contracted, he probably has his key with hades thus giving him power to last 17 years and  power to rape shit. 

Doranbalt.... sounds like made up metal from some rpg. Lol on mest sympathizing with Ft so seen him joining the guy has too awesome of facial expressions to be left out.


----------



## Sito (Feb 20, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> Yeah we haven't seen scorpio in a fight and aquarious is pretty dominant in most fights. so technically maybe leo. aquarios, scorpio, capricorn may be a bit stronger. Also what of lucy's weaker spirits. taurus has grown stronger through the series so I doubt capricorn though not formally contracted, he probably has his key with hades thus giving him power to last 17 years and  power to rape shit.
> 
> Doranbalt.... sounds like made up metal from some rpg. Lol on mest sympathizing with Ft so seen him joining the guy has too awesome of facial expressions to be left out.



Would be badass if we saw scorpio and aquarios(as a tag team kinda thing)  in lucys nest fight. 

Lol true, it does sound like a metal 

Did anyone else think that this Chapt was going to be like an omake? After seeing the main page and then seeing the first page.........


----------



## Blade (Feb 20, 2011)

Lyra said:


> There's also the possibility that Capricorn will have to spend an extended amount of time within the Spirit World to regain his strength back...




Nakama power up > Spirit World power recharge.


----------



## Sito (Feb 20, 2011)

He will be Gildartz' bitch.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Feb 20, 2011)

How DARE  some  lowly Magic Council scrub captain  usurp the name  of the  Great Dark Overlord ??!!!!!!!!


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 20, 2011)

Caprico got rejected by Lucy's mom when he wanted some Goatsex.....


----------



## Proxy (Feb 20, 2011)

It looks like Cana and co. are gonna meet Kain


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like Meldy is going to fodderize Erza and Juvia off panel


----------



## Ryus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Wow... am I the only one to realize Lucy's mom could only have owned Caprico AFTER he disappeared!!?* At the very least first comment about it...

He disappeared 17 years ago (same age as Lucy, presumably around the time her parents struck it rich) and yet we only see him serving Layla (called Reira in this chapter) after she is in rich clothing and in a mansion. So some how Lucy's mother is involved in his disappearance from spirit world and/or at least knew of it. Also only 2 years after her "death" (capture at this point isn't impossible) Caprico captured his first known human servant. 

Needless to say I'm really looking forward to next chapter for explanations of how Lalya was involved with the current events and what it means for Lucy. We'll likely learn the details of Layla's death later when he confront's Lucy... or Loki beats it out of him.

Yet the weirdest part is Loki knew of Layla's connection to Caprico... she may have owned Caprico prior to 17 years ago or maybe not. So this begs the question of when Loki learned of all this, did he know of Layla all along or was he informed of who Lucy was and why the Spirit King came upon returning to Spirit World.

-------------

Next off I'm pondering if Caprico's ability to teleport people is related to his capture ability. I'm thinking he might send them to some hidden corner of spirit world (in protective bubble) but never captures them servents... and later summons them back to the human world when he changes location. 

Next off if he can send stuff to spirit world... can he siphon power from it to sustain himself? In essence is he uber stong due to surviving for 17 years in human world or is he not really in the same situation Loki was in prior? Or did Layla do something to him, since clearly his disappearance was prior to Layla's death so he can't be in exile for killing her (at least at first).

-------------

Final thought... did Lucy recognized him as her mothers spirit or just figure out that's what he was? If Lucy never meet him before it implies Layla kept him hidden from her or her hidden from him.


----------



## Cash (Feb 20, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Looks like Meldy is going to fodderize Erza and Juvia off panel



Meldy is already out cold though. Erza is almost dead. Juvia is sipping tea laughing at the fodder.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 20, 2011)

Cash said:


> *Juvia* is already out cold though. Erza is almost dead. *Meldy* is sipping tea laughing at the fodder.



How can you mispell Meldy as Juvia? smh


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2011)

Sito said:


> He will be Gildartz' bitch.



The other way around


----------



## Cash (Feb 20, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> How can you mispell Meldy as Juvia? smh



You misspelled misspell. Look like you're the one with trouble


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 20, 2011)

Cash said:


> You misspelled misspell. Look like you're the one with trouble



I did it on purpose


----------



## Cash (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Sito (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 20, 2011)

What if Lucy's mother faked her death and become final villain of FT?

Reika: I will turn everyone in this world into spirit summon, so I can summon them...Hahaha
Lucy: Why would you do that?
Capricorn: You are more evil than Hades!
Zeref: Her magic made my essence of magic looks weak.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 20, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Looks like Meldy is going to fodderize Erza and Juvia off panel



Erza's going to be the only one to win without plot shield. Mah Erza can never lose


----------



## Sito (Feb 20, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> What if Lucy's mother faked her death and become final villain of FT?
> 
> Reika: I will turn everyone in this world into spirit summon, so I can summon them...Hahaha
> Lucy: Why would you do that?
> ...



Trolling isn't in Mashimas dictionary, only Kubos.

On the other hand, all Mashima knows is Nakama punches. Nakama Punches and cheese.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sito said:


> Trolling isn't in Mashimas dictionary, only Kubos.
> 
> On the other hand, all Mashima knows is Nakama punches. Nakama Punches and cheese.



Lisanna begs to differ


----------



## Sito (Feb 20, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Lisanna begs to differ



That wasn't trolling, that was what she was supposed to be from the beginning.
Mashima has everything figured out already.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 20, 2011)

Sito said:


> Trolling isn't in Mashimas dictionary, only Kubos.
> 
> On the other hand, all Mashima knows is Nakama punches. Nakama Punches and cheese.



Hard to say 

Hades: Woman as final villain? That is rich..Hahaha
*Lucy's Mother OHKO Hades*
Lucy's Mother: Who says that final villain need to be male? This isn't Naruto. 
Zeref: Have mercy, my lady **begging**


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2011)

Meldy gona solo


----------



## Sito (Feb 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Meldy gona solo



Ofcourse, 

and I still owe you a rep.


----------



## KBL (Feb 20, 2011)

Fantastic chapter... damn Caprico stop being a boss.

Dat  Milf, Layla .


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 20, 2011)

Caprico losing his coolness wasn´t... well cool but shit Loki stopped being fodder for like 3 pages


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2011)

This manga turned me off with the random notion of Lucy's mother. Srsly, Carpricorn was all cool before he went all bitch-pwnt when he found out of Lucy's connection to Reika. That was gay. The only shining moment in this chapter was Mest's behaviour... sadly. :ho


----------



## Sito (Feb 21, 2011)

Mest if a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), if you like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) touching eachother then that makes you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

We only have room for three Mest fanboys in this thread, 
Ganta(The Leader)
SageMaster(The Fan-Girl)
Mest Puppet(The Fan-Child)

Hey Ganta, change your name back to Ganta.

Dis chapter was fucking awsome, better then Bleach, I liked Naruto this week but FT was still better, OP is always better than FT, and KHR was fucking amazing, the last 3 pages were


----------



## KBL (Feb 21, 2011)

OP was meh 

Nardo was good

Bleach was awesome  and FT was fantastic .


----------



## Sito (Feb 21, 2011)

KBL said:


> OP was meh
> 
> Nardo was good
> 
> Bleach was awesome  and FT was fantastic .



It's KisameSteroidsLevel 

Op was meh? Negged Phaggot.
Bleach was awsome? Negged phaggot. 

Don't you follow KHR? Shit was fucking amazing. In all honesty it was better than FT and OP.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 21, 2011)

Mest >>>>>>>>>>>>> KHR


----------



## KBL (Feb 21, 2011)

I dropped KHR.

And OP was meh, i'm being honest, why  you  hate bleach sito ?.


----------



## Sito (Feb 21, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Mest >>>>>>>>>>>>> KHR



That's not how you spell Gray, howd you mispell Gray as KHR?

@KBL - I don't hate it, I read it every-week. I really just want it to end tho, it's just not interesting anymore. I had little hope for Bleach but then lost it When Aizen became Condom Aizen then Butterflyzen. When something awsome happens I go  but in every other manga I follow, 
when something awsome happens I go  times 20

Also I didn't have much hope for KHR especially with how things were going but now I think I'm hooked again.

Edit: Sagemasta, i just noticed, we're both heros of Hyrule


----------



## Proxy (Feb 21, 2011)

You know who's not a "Hero of Hyrule"? Mest


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 21, 2011)

Sito said:


> Edit: Sagemasta, i just noticed, we're both heros of Hyrule


Don't brofist the Mest fan. The fuck's wrong with you?
Get your ass in the corner and think about what you just did.


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

OP has been super meh lately. Need some action already. KHR was good but it'll be shit again. 

Mest is god 

im not changing my name back :<


----------



## Blinky (Feb 21, 2011)

Doranballs sucks


----------



## Xion (Feb 21, 2011)

KBL said:


> OP was meh
> 
> Nardo was good
> 
> Bleach was awesome  and FT was fantastic .



Bleach had the shittiest goddamn chapter I have read in any manga in the last six years. 

GETSUGA FLANGESHOU!


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Doranballs sucks







The smile of superiority.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Don't brofist the Mest fan. The fuck's wrong with you?
> Get your ass in the corner and think about what you just did.



Got a problem with me bro ?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 21, 2011)

Caprico has stayed in the human world for 17 years. Lucy is 17. Connect the dots. The reason Caprico didn't or can't go back to the spiritual world must have something to do with Lucy's birth.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 21, 2011)

Caprico is Lucy's real father ?  

and her real name is Goatse.


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

Now to wait for the doujinshi


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 21, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Got a problem with me bro ?


Do I have a reason to have a problem with you bro ?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 21, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Caprico is Lucy's real father ?
> 
> and her real name is Goatse.




You'd imagine that someone as awesome as Caprico would have an awesome name for his daughter. 

Like Udder or something.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2011)

Cash said:


> *OP has been super meh lately.* Need some action already. KHR was good but it'll be shit again.
> 
> Mest is god
> 
> im not changing my name back :<



 finally someone else says this as well. Why do people not take off their rose colored glasses and call Oda on this.


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

Lots of hypocrisy when it comes to OP. Such as Luffy crying way more than Naruto. Bromance gay or not, Luffy and Usopp shed more tears than girls watching Titanic. Take Naruto right now for an example. I've read comments about people tired of watching side character action but before this they were crying about not seeing them. But when Oda does it "he never forgets a character" its annoying to be honest. Love OP. Not the fans.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 21, 2011)

Yasha said:


> You'd imagine that someone as awesome as Caprico would have an awesome name for his daughter.
> 
> Like Udder or something.



Do you know what goatse is ? If you don't: For the love of god don't google it.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 21, 2011)

Cause even while Oda is meh hes still Oda and all his arcs start out slow so its obviously leading to something good.


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

thats just cock riding :/


----------



## Punpun (Feb 21, 2011)

Cash said:


> Lots of hypocrisy when it comes to OP. Such as Luffy crying way more than Naruto. Bromance gay or not, Luffy and Usopp shed more tears than girls watching Titanic. Take Naruto right now for an example. I've read comments about people tired of watching side character action but before this they were crying about not seeing them. But when Oda does it "he never forgets a character" its annoying to be honest. Love OP. Not the fans.



Realisation. That's the key-word. It doesn't matter if the two does similar things, the only things that matters is that one does it better than the other.

Example, A drama scene done better and so on.

So if the realisation of those scene/action is badly done, it's no wonder people are complaining..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2011)

Cash said:


> Lots of hypocrisy when it comes to OP. Such as Luffy crying way more than Naruto. Bromance gay or not, Luffy and Usopp shed more tears than girls watching Titanic. Take Naruto right now for an example. *I've read comments about people tired of watching side character action but before this they were crying about not seeing them.* But when Oda does it "he never forgets a character" its annoying to be honest. Love OP. Not the fans.



...are you shitting me? Naruto fans are fucking impossible then.



SasuOna said:


> Cause even while Oda is meh hes still Oda and all his arcs start out slow so its obviously leading to something good.




 Yeah but they usually show something a little-lot more interesting then this.


----------



## SasuOna (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess not everyone can be awesome like Mashima and write lesbian undertones everywhere while he sets up an arc.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> I guess *not everyone can be awesome like Mashima* and write lesbian undertones everywhere while he sets up an arc.



...and who said Mashima was awesome?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Do I have a reason to have a problem with you bro ?



With _my _bro                 .


----------



## Pipe (Feb 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ...and who said Mashima was awesome?



All the fans who keep reading FT now matter what happen.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 21, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> With _my _bro                 .



San Juan Wolf x Sagemaster 

His furriness saved him


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Blinky said:


> San Juan Wolf x Sagemaster
> 
> His furriness saved him



You have something to say Blinky ?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> With _my _bro                 .


----------



## Blinky (Feb 21, 2011)

I said all that needs to be said.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> [YOUTUBE]70oyUJZI8d0[/YOUTUBE]



Like this ?           .


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Like this ?           .


Trying to get the timestamp right.  Can't figure out the embed command.  Ah well.  24 seconds in, my dude.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Trying to get the timestamp right.  Can't figure out the embed command.  Ah well.  24 seconds in, my dude.



I agree with that statement


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 21, 2011)

Blinky is a gildartz faget.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 21, 2011)

And you are a regular faget. Problem ?


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 21, 2011)

Sito said:


> That's not how you spell Gray, howd you mispell Gray as KHR?
> 
> @KBL - I don't hate it, I read it every-week. I really just want it to end tho, it's just not interesting anymore. I had little hope for Bleach but then lost it When Aizen became Condom Aizen then Butterflyzen. When something awsome happens I go  but in every other manga I follow,
> when something awsome happens I go  times 20
> ...





@Blinky: All Gildartz fans are simply to scared to worship a god of manliness like Mest.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 21, 2011)

I would say come at me. But you'd probably think that was an invitation.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2011)

Why do my nakama argue? What is this bullshit!?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 21, 2011)

More Rustyrose please Mashima.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm pleasently surprised with Rustyrose. He's pretty cool.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone is cool when you have...IIIIMMMMAAGIINNNNAAAATTION.


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

Unlimited imagination.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW_h3Z_UY7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 21, 2011)

Whimsical. :33


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 21, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I would say come at me. But you'd probably think that was an invitation.



Sage's face:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2011)

Mist....what has been up? Whats been good? whats been really good?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 21, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I'm pleasently surprised with Rustyrose. He's pretty cool.



Well what did you expect?

All my favorite characters are awesome after all


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 21, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Sage's face:



but im not black


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 21, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> but im not black


Well, you are now. Congratulations.


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

Blinky is back.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 21, 2011)

I left         ?


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

Your black half did. BlinkNegroLevel.


----------



## Fran (Feb 21, 2011)

Gildartz breaks through the manga interdimensional wall and accidentally kills momo Levy.



And it feels gooood


----------



## Blinky (Feb 21, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHA

wut ?


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Gildartz breaks through the manga interdimensional wall and accidentally kills momo Levy.
> 
> 
> 
> And it feels gooood


----------



## Ryus (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Fran (Feb 21, 2011)

Blinky said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> wut ?



Mestface would have worked 500x better but that's harder to shoop with noob my skills 

Just noticed I left the hair template there too


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah Doranbalt would be better, instead of Levi.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Blade said:


> Yeah Doranbalt would be better, instead of Levi.



But like....he has no boobs


----------



## Ryus (Feb 21, 2011)

Conversation I had on AS but with too many smilies to just copy paste.


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> But like....he has no boobs




We are talking about the 'execution' and death that he would have, if he was in the image, instead of Levi's place, bro.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Blade said:


> We are talking about the 'execution' and death that he would have, if he was in the image, instead of Levi's place, bro.



Stil you fail to explain the lack of boobies.


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Stil you fail to explain the lack of boobies.




Fuck the lack of boobies.





Gildarts kills Mest, what more you want?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Blade said:


> Fuck the lack of boobies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.......

Fairy Tail.

What do you think ?


----------



## Ryus (Feb 21, 2011)

Ryus said:


> Gildarts kills Mest, what more you want?



Gildartz and/or awakened Zeref deflecting the Etherion blast back at the council


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> .......
> 
> Fairy Tail.
> 
> What do you think ?


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

Ryus said:


> Gildartz and/or awakened Zeref deflecting the Etherion blast back at the council




Lol Etherion.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

No

the _other _thing


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

Mest solos.


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

Got a jelly problem Ganta?


----------



## Pipe (Feb 21, 2011)

Natsu vs Zero was cool in the anime. :33


----------



## Punpun (Feb 21, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> .......
> 
> Fairy Tail.
> 
> What do you think ?



PLOT.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Mandom said:


> PLOT.



God damn.

I so wanted to post the "The plot....is out there !" pic from when we discused a FT/Bleach Crossover but.....I dunno where to look


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> God damn.
> 
> I so wanted to post the *"The plot....is out there* !" pic from when we discused a FT/Bleach Crossover but.....I dunno where to look




You fuckin remember this?


It was truly funny. The whole convo we had in the thread.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Then there was someone who said

"Natsu pulls his dragon mask "

and now.....we just put up porn and spam the same two images of two characters and call each other faggets.

Have we sunk _that _low ?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 21, 2011)

And the wait 'til Saturday begins...


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

I fuckin found old quotes.







> Originally Posted by *Blade *
> 
> I want a crossover of FT and Bleach.







> Originally Posted by *KisameBijuuLevel*
> Aizen gets Nakama Punch'd!







> Originally Posted by *Blade *
> Natsu does Bankai.








> Originally Posted by *Pipe *
> 
> 
> Natsu pulls his dragon mask






> Originally Posted by* San Juan Wolf *
> Just as planned
> 
> Aizen will then fuse with Zeref and smash both worlds together to obtain eternal magic


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 21, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Then there was someone who said
> 
> "Natsu pulls his dragon mask "
> 
> ...


I'd say Ryus does a good job of posting fanart.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 21, 2011)

good ol' times


----------



## Ryus (Feb 21, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> I'd say Ryus does a good job of posting fanart.



Maybe you all should crop some of those pics and constantly repost them


----------



## Rene (Feb 21, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> God damn.
> 
> I so wanted to post the "The plot....is out there !" pic from when we discused a FT/Bleach Crossover but.....I dunno where to look



Yeah I made that pic, I just no longer have it saved.


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

Rene


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Blade said:


> I fuckin found old quotes.



There was one response to my post there that was also prety funny when strung together with the rest.

I don't know who posted it but it was


"That's vague enough to sound like a plot
Hiro will draw it"


----------



## Ryus (Feb 21, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Then there was someone who said
> 
> "Natsu pulls his dragon mask "
> 
> ...





Then there was someone who said

"Natsu pulls his dragon mask "

and now.....we just put up porn and spam the same two images of two characters and call each other faggets.

Have we sunk _that _low ? 


















































Sorry... could't resist making a new pic that could potentially be reposted 10,000 times on the thread


----------



## Pipe (Feb 21, 2011)

I said "Natsu pulls his dragon mask" and at least I saved this edit


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

Rene said:


> Yeah I made that pic, I just no longer have it saved.






San Juan Wolf said:


> There was one response to my post there that was also prety funny when strung together with the rest.
> 
> I don't know who posted it but it was
> 
> ...




It's good to remember the old days right?


----------



## Highgoober (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Blade said:


> It's good to remember the old days right?



And yes I stil don't believe it !


----------



## Pipe (Feb 21, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> And yes I stil don't believe it !



Well with the Lucy's mom and Capricorn thing is the most closest thing to a plot right now.


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> And yes I stil don't believe it !




Believe it.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 21, 2011)

Is it just me or is Layla disappointed with how much makeup Lucy is wearing?


----------



## Darc (Feb 21, 2011)

My mans Mest with the quickness, chapter was tight, Lucy's mom finally coming into play.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 21, 2011)

Lucy looks like a whore there.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 21, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Lucy looks like a whore there.



Well, she did just get slapped around by a goat and had her pimp hold him off as she ran away.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Lucy looks like a whore there.



Does she ever _not _?


----------



## TheChill (Feb 21, 2011)

:datLucy'sMom

Everything else about this chapter was irrelevant.


----------



## Sito (Feb 21, 2011)

Lucys mom was the only thing irrelevant.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Feb 21, 2011)

I liked Caprico's powers a summon with the ability to summon humans. That's too ironic.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 21, 2011)

Sito said:


> Lucys mom was the only thing irrelevant.







Sito said:


> Lucys mom was the only thing *relevant*.



I mean really... who didn't expect Doranbolt (Mest) to think of Wendy? We've known for over 150 chapters now Lucy's mother was likely an upcoming plot point. So it's about bloody time.

Plus Caprico's "reveal" and Loki losing his fodder status was all setup for Lucy's mother Layla reveal to be Caprico's former master.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 21, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Does she ever _not _?



You done crossed the line


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

Seriously. She isnt Erza smh.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 21, 2011)

The Fairy Tail FC is some ass, shit is boring as hell it seems. 

And the first 3 posters of this page are obviously begging for a negging.


----------



## KBL (Feb 21, 2011)

Dat Layla .


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> The Fairy Tail FC is some ass, shit is boring as hell it seems.
> 
> And the first 3 posters of this page are obviously begging for a negging.



Try me. My power is Mest level


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 21, 2011)

Cash said:


> Try me. My power is Mest level



I said first 3 posters hoe. 


You my niggy.


----------



## KBL (Feb 21, 2011)

My power is Gajeel level.


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

Which is next to chicken level.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 21, 2011)

KBL said:


> My power is Gajeel level.



KisameFodderLevel


----------



## Pipe (Feb 21, 2011)

KisameRenjiLevel


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 21, 2011)

Pipe said:


> KisameRenjiLevel


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 21, 2011)

RustyRose is god

Discuss


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

Chicken lusted Gajeel vs Makarov cock lusted Gildarts


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 21, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> RustyRose is god
> 
> Discuss



Meldy > RustyRose

Discuss


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> RustyRose is god
> 
> Discuss



Truf. Rusty Rose>>>Rose

:Rose

Meldy is drowning in Juvia water. 

Discuss


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 21, 2011)

Cash said:


> Meldy is drowning in Juvia water.
> 
> Discuss



This niggy mad


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

Cash wants to drown in Juvia water. 

Discuss.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Little did Cash find out, the water ended up being yellow and not Juvia.

Discuss


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

All black people are color blind. Thus, I am happy with my situation.

Discuss.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 22, 2011)

Cash likes golden showers

Discuss.


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

Mist+Cash=R Kelly.



Discuss.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 22, 2011)

I have to spread before repping Cash again

Discuss.


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

This new fusion will take over NF. Zaxxon is Gajeel tier at best now. 

Discuss.


----------



## Ryus (Feb 22, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> And the first 3 posters of this page are obviously begging for a negging.





Mind telling me why she doesn't look like one in this pic if you are? 



None of us where seriously implying anything more than criticizing the art, since in the pic her makeup level was too heavy to be anything but a prostitute, a goth, or loli that got into her mothers makeup box. Her cute outfit removes option b and the boob size removes option c.  Hell, Lucy wasn't even implied to be wearing any makeup in the chapter (and it's very unlikely she would have any since she swam to the island). It's good art but the makeup was a poor choice.

As a character, I love Lucy. Without her half the series jokes and 70% of the fanservice would go away... worse yet it'd be 90% Natsu.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 22, 2011)

The only way Cash and Mist can agree


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

Juvia pek


----------



## KBL (Feb 22, 2011)

Cash said:


> Which is next to chicken level.





Mist Puppet said:


> KisameFodderLevel





Pipe said:


> KisameRenjiLevel


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 22, 2011)

Pipe said:


> The only way Cash and Mist can agree



Loli Juvia :want


----------



## Proxy (Feb 22, 2011)

Cash said:


> Seriously. She isnt Erza smh.



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 22, 2011)

Ryus said:


> tl;dr



I was kidding, my threats are harmless.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2011)

whats this shit.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Ryus (Feb 22, 2011)

*Warning*: An attempt to make Mest and Loli fans like Gray... don't open unless you're prepared to see things they'd like





Nightwish said:


> I was kidding, my threats are harmless.



Figured... just wasn't sure if the lack of quoting the pic threw you off.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Right in the belly button


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Only the kana cosplay looks even remotely hot. the rest are just plain.


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 22, 2011)

wow just wow. getting nutty here. but isn't next arc of anime filler. still no news?


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

MIRAJANE USES EXPLOSION.

ITS NOT VERY EFFECTIVE.


----------



## KBL (Feb 22, 2011)

They're trannies .


----------



## Ryus (Feb 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Only the kana cosplay looks even remotely hot. the rest are just plain.



In _some _of the rest of those Cosplay pic the Lucy looks cute (though the giant wig kills some of the effect). Though still far too young to really consider hot. Plus they all really need to learn to pose better. 





The first of these pics popped up a day ago... you can see why I didn't post them, but since they're now being discussed I figured why not comment too. 

Note: this isn't the rest of the pics in the series, just the one's I consider to be the better pics. No need to post the bad pics in the series...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Poor KBL does not know the difference between a trainy and a woman...I fear for him.

@Ryus-They are just not that hot.



Cash said:


> MIRAJANE USES EXPLOSION.
> 
> ITS NOT VERY EFFECTIVE.



 Fail more cash...no in fact, don't.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Only the kana cosplay looks even remotely hot. the rest are just plain.



Agreed. For once, Kana is superior


----------



## Ryus (Feb 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> @Ryus-They are just not that hot.



Did I say they where? 

Cute ≠ Hot = Attractive


----------



## KBL (Feb 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Poor KBL does not know the difference between a trainy and a woman...I fear for him.




[YOUTUBE]umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Ryus said:


> Did I say they where?
> 
> Cute ≠ Hot



 Cute...do I look like I like Cute?


----------



## Sito (Feb 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Cute...do I look like I like Cute?



VastoSquidwardLevel


----------



## Yasha (Feb 22, 2011)

Any Kain Hikaru fans here?


----------



## Blinky (Feb 22, 2011)

He's a fat guy in bondage gear. 

Of course I like him.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 22, 2011)

He will rock the island. Literally. 


Anyone knows where I can find some nice juicy Kain Hikaru fanarts?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 22, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Any Kain Hikaru fans here?



I'm here                            .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2011)

I refuse to be a fan of someone who has yet to show anything. I hope those zancrow "fans" know what I am talking about...hey whatever happened to those guys anyway?


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

They exploded when he lost.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Or maybe they begged Mest to make everyone forget about them.


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

You know how to stop me, dont you? :33


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2011)

You have grown weak with the troll.


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

Im only weak when it comes to Mest-Sama


----------



## Yasha (Feb 22, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I'm here                            .



Great. We have enough number to start a Kain Hikaru fanclub now. 




VastoLorDae said:


> I refuse to be a fan of someone who has yet to show anything. I hope those zancrow "fans" know what I am talking about...hey whatever happened to those guys anyway?



Let the sidekicks do their stuff. Master Kain just has to sit back and watch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Bold words to say Yasha....and if he disappoints what will you be saying then?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 22, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Great. We have enough number to start a Kain Hikaru fanclub now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the affiliate it with the fanclub of the Great Brownbeard-sama


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 22, 2011)

Long Live Zancrow


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Bold words to say Yasha....and if he disappoints what will you be saying then?


He wouldn't disappoint, it'd be all according to plan.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Bold words to say Yasha....and if he disappoints what will you be saying then?








San Juan Wolf said:


> And the affiliate it with the fanclub of the Great Brownbeard-sama



Kain Hikaru pretty much represents the pure awesomeness of FT. I suggest we should affiliate it with One Piece FC, so they can see the light and bow down to Mashima.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 22, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Great. We have enough number to start a Kain Hikaru fanclub now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. Kain is going to fodderize Gray and Cana more than they already are.







Dat Erza


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 22, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Agreed. Kain is going to fodderize Gray and Cana more than they already are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Boobs are too small. Can not take seriously.

6/10 Cosplay though.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks more like a sentai hero than Erza to me.


----------



## Fran (Feb 22, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Boobs are too small.




This. I'd go Happy on her though.

Also if Mest can change memories, or instil fake memories, then can't he just turn himself into the pimp of fairy tail?
Oh wait that's right, he's a paedophile and only likes wendy-loli.


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

Mest is gonna Mest, what did you expect from him?


He is a douche.







And Cash wtf is this avatar you have?


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

Mest doenst approve.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 22, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Any Kain Hikaru fans here?







Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Boobs are too small. Can not take seriously.
> 
> 6/10 Cosplay though.



I'd smash


----------



## KBL (Feb 22, 2011)

I want a Gajeel cosplay .


----------



## Pipe (Feb 22, 2011)

KBL said:


> I want a Gajeel cosplay .



Silly KBL, this isn't a gay or fodder thread.


----------



## Xion (Feb 22, 2011)

KBL said:


> I want a Gajeel cosplay .



Still waiting for the Happy cosplay.


----------



## KBL (Feb 22, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Silly KBL, this isn't a gay or fodder thread.


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

Pirate Gajeel is more badass than base Gajeel.


----------



## KBL (Feb 22, 2011)

Blade said:


> Pirate Gajeel is more badass than base Gajeel.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 22, 2011)

Pirate Mest is manlier than everyone in FT.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 22, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Pirate Mest is manlier than everyone in FT.



Sage

hast thou forgotten Bob, our Lord and Saviour ?


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

...........



Doranbolt?


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

Pirate Doranballs sucks balls.


Even Pirate Macao is better.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 22, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Sage
> 
> hast thou forgotten Bob, our Lord and Saviour ?







Cash said:


> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> Doranbolt?



DORANBORUTO


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 22, 2011)

Well good that you admit it.

But I demand you make penance.

Go on youtube and listen to Chris Chrocker videos for ten minutes


----------



## Proxy (Feb 22, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> DORANBORUTO



Manlier than Mest? Agreed.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 22, 2011)

Doranballs          .


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 22, 2011)

blinky so jelly i could make a jelly krabby patty


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 22, 2011)

Are you jelly enough to give Koma a pooperfisting?


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 22, 2011)

lol mist

most jelly person in NF


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 22, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> lol mist
> 
> most jelly person in NF


----------



## Blinky (Feb 22, 2011)

Koma likes fodder


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 22, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Manlier than Mest? Agreed.



Manlier then all of us


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## SageMaster (Feb 22, 2011)

posting lolis invalidates your argument


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 22, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> posting lolis invalidates your argument


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 22, 2011)

last page before 10,000. not sure who is more awesome bob, rob, or wally and hoteye


----------



## Yasha (Feb 22, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Manlier than Mest? Agreed.



It's a given. Look at those hair on his legs.


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

Is this the first thread to hit 10,000?


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

Inb4 an FT sub forum?


----------



## Punpun (Feb 22, 2011)

Won't they prune it ?


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll get the 10k post and make it about Mest. :mest


----------



## Sito (Feb 22, 2011)

So who's gonna get the 10,000th post here? 

Fuck you Sage, I'll get it and talk shit about Doranbolt.


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> So who's gonna get the 10,000th post here?


----------



## Sito (Feb 22, 2011)

Proof that Doranbolt sucks
"Mest is willing to do anything to attain a promotion from the Magic Council, even illegal search and seizure."

edit: Blade, you son of a Doranbolt, you're not Gildartz enough to use that. Only me, Rene, Blinky, kbl, Pesky, Vasto, and all the other fodders here. Not Ganta and Sage and SJW tho.


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

Stop trolling Sito.


----------



## Sito (Feb 22, 2011)

Blade said:


> Stop trolling Sito.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Mest is the most amazing character ever


----------



## Sito (Feb 22, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Mest is the most amazing character ever



Reported for trolling


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 22, 2011)

I love you Mest Gryder


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 22, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

